# Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos (4)



## hegemonikon (18 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas poster ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.

*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

*eh bien oui, limite atteinte et bien entendu, pour rendre &#224; hegemonikon son nikon,, benjamin interviendra demain...*


_ps : le disque dur de mon mini a rendu l'&#226;me peu de temps apr&#232;s mon dernier post. RIP et deux mois de trucs non inventori&#233;s perdus dont ma facturation profesionnelle (le reste est sain et sauf sur les disques durs de sauvegarde. )_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4095242 a dit:
			
		

> _ps : le disque dur de mon mini a rendu l'âme peu de temps après mon dernier post. RIP et deux mois de trucs non inventoriés perdus dont ma facturation profesionnelle (le reste est sain et sauf sur les disques durs de sauvegarde. )_



_puisque tout le monde est effrayé par le nouveau sujet, je continue mon hors-sujet par une page publicitaire : _

_achetez Data Rescue ! Data Rescue is Good For You !!


_​


----------



## desertea (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## sylko (18 Décembre 2006)

En montagne, pas encore de neige... mais de magnifiques couchers de soleil.


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2006)

[Clic sur l'image]

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)

bon ça continue ici alors, c'est cool!


----------



## Picouto (18 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

ouf ,ca devenait lourd toutes ces pages dans le sujet 3 ...

je crois que je vais lancer deux clonages aujourd'hui...

certains post foutent les boules ...


----------



## wip (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (18 Décembre 2006)

1er post sur la 1ere page, et pour faire echo à wip


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2006)

Super ta s&#233;ria Amok! J'adore les couleurs et les reflets !


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je m'invite, pour une fois.
Et pour l'occasion, je livre la photo brute de décoffrage, à l'arrache




un "marché de l'art", un stand


----------



## macmarco (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## twk (18 Décembre 2006)

Coucou les photographes puissance 4 

Amok, superbe ce rouge ! 

Je poste quelques clichés dés que j'ai finit mes partiels


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

le jour





le nuit


----------



## Craquounette (18 Décembre 2006)

_Un grand merci &#224; vous pour vos MP et CDB _ :rose:


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## IceandFire (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

Oui oui, j'ai un peu forc&#233; le contraste... 




EDIT : 
Et tant que j'y suis : un essai de fond d'&#233;cran, toujours par bidouillage de ciel. (celui de ce soir)


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## philire (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Hyde Park et Cie...









Photos prises avec un SE W810i... indulgence :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_back in touch... un conseil : pensez &#224; nettoyer vos ventilos ! _


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4096554 a dit:
			
		

> _un conseil : pensez &#224; nettoyer vos ventilos ! _



C'est quel mod&#232;le ton APN  


   :rateau:


----------



## project_83 (18 Décembre 2006)

Je regarde les forums sans jamais poster. Alors je me lance ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2006)

pour ceux qui connais hi-teknologie sur flickr s'est un petit coucou


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Cet été, je suis tombée amoureuse des chênes-liège (que je connaissais depuis très longtemps pourtant). Les seuls arbres qui ne meurent pas au feu.
> 
> ​
> P.S. et bravo à tous !




Pour Elisnice...     Un qui a résisté dans le sud de la Corse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## esope (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

Quelques photos "bateau" sur les Charentes 

&#224; la Rochelle










&#224; Brouage





du c&#244;t&#233; de l'Hermione &#224; Rochefort


----------



## esope (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2006)

Tout près de la Garonne


----------



## Majintode (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (19 Décembre 2006)

Edit : Oh un cadre tout moche.:mouais: Pffff...​


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2006)

c'est aujourd'hui que je vais chercher mon D 200,lalalalalère


----------



## Captain_X (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2006)

Ile de Ré encore, en face du bateau de traviole posté pas loin.


----------



## Aladisse (19 Décembre 2006)

soyez indulgent, c'est ma premiere fois. :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Aladisse a dit:


> soyez indulgent, c'est ma premiere fois. :rose:


Je suis pas fan de la première mais les 2 autres sont très sympas 

Par contre ton grand angle déforme beaucoup, ca se voit a l'horizon tres incurvé


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je n'ose pas imaginer ce qu'Amok eut fait d'une telle rencontre...


 
Ou de celle-ci


----------



## Sloughi (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> *Un beau chien*








​


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2006)

premi&#232;re avec le D 200


----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> ​





Ouahouuuhouuuuoouuuu !!!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> premi&#232;re avec le D 200


 
Ca s'arrose! Un coup de perniflard?


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2006)

tu m'étonnes,ça y aller dur,bon dieu qu'il est beau l'engin,avec son zoom sigma 18/200


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> Je vais arrêter de poster quoique ce soit.
> _Faut bien avouer que c'est pô la peine.
> _





Rôôoh l'aut' ! Hé !


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> Je vais arrêter de poster quoique ce soit.
> _Faut bien avouer que c'est pô la peine.
> _



Vil flatteur ! Tu seras banni !  :love:


----------



## maximeG (19 Décembre 2006)

N'oubliez pas de me dire ce que vous en pensez...:rateau:




D&#233;sol&#233;, pour l'image g&#233;ante, je croyais l'avoir redimensionn&#233; (je l'ai enlev&#233. 
D'ailleurs, comment


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2006)

Moi je trouve la r&#233;solution de son apn un peu faible.


----------



## Majintode (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> N'oubliez pas de me dire ce que vous en pensez...:rateau:



J'en pense que c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je vois une cloche horizontale ! 

EDIT : Ah tiens, non, elle est redevenue verticale !


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2006)

Pour vous remonter le moral après la vision trash de Roberto  (faudrait que je scanne des phots de la 3CV break avec laquelle je naviguais il y a 30 ans, elle irait dans le paysage ), un retour sur Jazzèbre 2002 : la campagnie des musiques à ouïr de l'époque dans le château de Salses, pique-nique et musique à tous les étages.

Christophe Monniot dans le rôle du Pierrot lunaire





Rémy Sciuto dans le style Benetton





Et Denis Charolles dans son rôle à lui


----------



## maximeG (19 Décembre 2006)

Comme d'habitude, faites vos commentaires....:love: 
(Pour la cloche, j'avais cru l'avoir redressé, mais visiblement j'avais tord, j'ai corrigé le tire :sleep: )


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Comme d'habitude, faites vos commentaires....



Tu porte a droite.


----------



## Captain_X (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maximeG (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu porte a droite.




Ca veut dire quoi?






D'ailleurs, très beau bateau...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi?


Que toutes tes photos sont penchées vers la droite. (a moins que ce soit la tour de Pise et non la tour Eiffel mais j'ai un doute)


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2006)

C'est peut etre l'effet Pèrniflard de photoshop


----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2006)

mon antre prise au D 200


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2006)

Tu vas filer me ranger ta chambre! Et plus vite que &#231;a!


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2006)

Là c'est rangé


----------



## LucD (19 Décembre 2006)

Moi...je porte plutôt à gauche


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2006)

Comme moi, rejoins le camp des "qui-porte-à-droite".


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comme moi, rejoins le camp des "qui-porte-à-droite".



J'ai un cocotier qui porte a droite. ca compte?


----------



## Captain_X (19 Décembre 2006)

non JP c'est que l'horizon qui compte


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Dédicace​


Il/Elle en a de la chance


----------



## Virpeen (19 Décembre 2006)

En tout grand tout grand, elle est pas mal... Voyons ici...  (cliquez pour la voir en tout grand tout grand...  )

​


----------



## Picouto (19 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> tof​


Merci :rose: 


Quoi ? ...
ah ! ...
bon ! ...
désolé


----------



## doudou83 (19 Décembre 2006)

*Cage d'ascenseur*​* 






Escalier






*​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


>



Dites, on peut faire ce genre de photos à "effet" sans un trépied? Sans un pied pour l'APN? (un statik?) (mais comment ça s'appelle en fait?) J'aimerais bien m'y essayer, mais je suis super nulle en photo... Il parait...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Dites, on peut faire ce genre de photos à "effet" sans un trépied? Sans un pied pour l'APN? (un statik?) (mais comment ça s'appelle en fait?) J'aimerais bien m'y essayer, mais je suis super nulle en photo... Il parait...



Difficile... voire impossible je pense.  

Pleins d'infos dans ce fil.   J'y avais jamais mis les pieds...


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_il vaut mieux un pied et puis &#231;a ne coute pas cher, surtout si tu piques celui de Web'O... 
_


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2006)

Dites, le fil prenez votre pied, c'est pas ici hein.


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Difficile... voire impossible je pense.
> 
> Pleins d'infos dans ce fil.   J'y avais jamais mis les pieds...



Cool! je vais pouvoir apprendre plein de trucs pendant mes heures perdues! j'avais toujours pensé que c'était des photos de vos cuisines respectives dans ce fil. Hihi.



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4098062 a dit:
			
		

> _il vaut mieux un pied et puis ça ne coute pas cher, surtout si tu piques celui de Web'O...
> _



Ah? ben si tu le lui as déjà piqué, je vais pas pouvoir le faire, parce que tu le lui as déjà piqué. Alors il en a plus, puisque tu...







ok ok, j'arrête...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

trop grande


----------



## Aladisse (20 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis pas fan de la première mais les 2 autres sont très sympas
> 
> Par contre ton grand angle déforme beaucoup, ca se voit a l'horizon tres incurvé



les deux denieres sont recadrés sur un fisheyes 10-17mm. ceci exlique cela.


----------



## Captain_X (20 Décembre 2006)

on a pas les m&#234;mes chemins 
et pourtant il y en a 1 le long de la cr&#234;te


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Dites, on peut faire ce genre de photos à "effet" sans un trépied? Sans un pied pour l'APN?






WebOliver a dit:


> Difficile... voire impossible je pense.



Un peu d'imagination les enfants...
Vous savez, une table, ou un tabouret (avec pourquoi pas des dicos empilés pour être à la bonne hauteur) ça marche très bien aussi, hein. 

Faut juste faire un peu plus attention quand on appuie sur le déclencheur.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut juste faire un peu plus attention quand on appuie sur le d&#233;clencheur.


 
Ou utiliser le retardateur... 


jolie ta photo esso bobby mais elle est &#224; l'envers


----------



## Picouto (20 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou utiliser le retardateur...



Bah oui mais pour déclencher le retardateur faut bien appuyer quelquepart...  

Et pis c'est la plaque qu'est à l'envers, pas la photo!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un peu d'imagination les enfants...
> Vous savez, une table, ou un tabouret (avec pourquoi pas des dicos empilés pour être à la bonne hauteur) ça marche très bien aussi, hein.



Impossible, elle m'a piqué mes tabourets... 






Udaipur et le lac Pichola​


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2006)

Juste en passant, un petit message pour avoir le post dans mon tableau bord... 

biz a+


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Grouikkkkkkkkk​



Dis donc, ma Web'O, tu ne serais pas un peu obsed' par les cochons ?! 



jahrom a dit:


> Juste en passant, un petit message pour avoir le post dans mon tableau bord...
> 
> biz a+



Et la fonction "s'abonner &#224; cette discussion", c'est pour les ienchs ?!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dis donc, ma Web'O, tu ne serais pas un peu obsed' par les cochons ?!



Disons que c'est un sujet qui se prête bien...   Et comme j'ai un caddie *MIGROS* sous la main ces jours, je vais en profiter encore plus...


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)

premier oiseau avec le D 200


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Juste en passant, un petit message pour avoir le post dans mon tableau bord...
> 
> biz a+


Nioube.


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Nioube.




Non. Marginal


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

Edit : Maintenant que la vois là, je me demande si je l'avais pas déjà postée.:mouais: Toutes mes excusassiones si c'est le cas.​


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)

cet aprèm


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

Oui, j'avoue, j'ai tripoté plein de boutons.:rose:​


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)

mince le pépère y perd ses cheveux


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

Hé ho Joubichou, c'est moi qui aura le dernier mot.
Non mais, un peu de galanterie que diable.​


----------



## root (20 Décembre 2006)

Et voil&#224;, je m'absente trois semaines et on est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la 7e page!
Vous bossez bien les gens :love:


----------



## Majintode (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## the-monk (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, deux photos du joli couch&#233; de soleil auquel je vient d'avoir droit:











​

:rose:


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2006)

loup&#233; :style:  edit: ah ba &#231;a marche maintenant


----------



## Jec (20 Décembre 2006)

Bisoir !

une chtite d'une sacrée vache ... 





Toujours un plaisir de passer ouvrir les yeux sur ce fil !!


----------



## doudou83 (20 Décembre 2006)

*Nous aussi à Paris nous avons notre tram....!





*​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2006)

Nous aussi... 
















Je viens de mettre une galerie en ligne ici?


----------



## wip (20 Décembre 2006)

Ce soir, 17h10, chez moi. Il y a de sacr&#233;s ciels en ce moment  




​
Bravo &#224; tous, encore une bien jolie page


----------



## Aladisse (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aladisse (20 Décembre 2006)

et merci pour tous les commentaires positifs que j'ai reçu.


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2006)

Pour rester sur les étangs. D'ailleurs, ils sont où, les tiens ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aladisse (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (21 Décembre 2006)

today je grimpe nettoyer celui là


----------



## jahrom (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2006)

Aladisse a dit:


> Taxi


J'aime beaucoup  idem pour la plmage un peu plus haut.

Jahrom, tu devrais poster cette photo dans le fil sur le végétarisme...


----------



## Majintode (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (21 Décembre 2006)

belle lumière ce soir


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> belle lumière ce soir




Ah oui superbe photo et en plus il y a les fameux canards !!!!


----------



## joubichou (21 Décembre 2006)

et les fameux cygnes


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2006)

Pour faire chier Ed qui est trop jaloux vu qu'il passe toutes ses vacances Meulin (Sud):


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> arggggh



Mais sortez-le, mais sortez-le!


----------



## Picouto (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2006)

Sur un parking devant un magasin de kayaks nantais...
Ca se voit que je m'emmerdais?


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## gresillons (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2006)

Enigmatik.


----------



## Captain_X (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## olof (21 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> http://odum.free.fr/montagne/images/Roc_d_enfer2.jpg


C'est où ???


----------



## Captain_X (21 Décembre 2006)

olof a dit:


> C'est où ???



Roc d'enfer, Massif du Chablais, Haute-Savoie


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## soget (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (21 Décembre 2006)

Au sigma 24-70 f2.8 fraichement acheté à cet énergumène...


----------



## soget (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2006)

À Cabourg 





​


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2006)

Pour vous pousser au recueillement en ces moments où l'on vous entend déjà d'ici glisser vers des bacchanales que la morale réprouve (mais que les moeurs tolèrent ), un petit cloître du Brionnais : Charlieu et un autre du Gers : la Romieu.











Alors à l'ombre ou au soleil, mais avec de l'élévation dans le neurone et pas seulement l'élévation du verre devant le nez avant d'en avoir un petit coup deans (le nez).

PS C'est  Decauville qui sera content : enfin peut-être des fidèles 

PPS On me signale dans l'oreillette que le train de ma connerie roule sur les rails de l'indifférence de certains. Je dois être avoir mal dénoué l'aiguillette, pardon l'aiguillage


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2006)

Un endroit cher à mon cur que je vais rejoindre quelques jours. Y'a pas plus bel endroit au monde :love: et le matin, vers 6-7h avec le lever de soleil sur la chaine des Alpes, à l'est...






A tout bientôt


----------



## Captain_X (22 Décembre 2006)

Teo pour l'instant il fait nuit vers 7h40, tu resteras plus longtemps sous la couette pour attendre les lever de soleil


----------



## joubichou (22 Décembre 2006)

Ce matin etangs de Hollande (78)


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Un endroit cher à mon cur que je vais rejoindre quelques jours. Y'a pas plus bel endroit au monde :love: et le matin, vers 6-7h avec le lever de soleil sur la chaine des Alpes, à l'est...


Un très heureux Noël à toi et à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (22 Décembre 2006)

&#224; &#234;tre pris en photo pourquoi ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2006)

Lumière d'hiver.


----------



## N°6 (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Majintode (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## soget (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (22 Décembre 2006)

D 200 en rafale,que du bonheur


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, le D200 permet de faire appara&#238;tre deux canards d'un seul coup pour le m&#234;me prix! Elle est pas belle, la vie? 

:style:


----------



## Aladisse (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2006)

Les fleurs ou les canards, mon coeur balance yvos...


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Les fleurs ou les canards, mon coeur balance yvos...



toi, tu nous couves quelque chose, c'est pas bon ça..


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous et joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2006)

La piscine Saint-Georges à Rennes.


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

Envie de passer par la départementale, cet après-midi. 










​


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

Ca, c'est une Clio garée juste à côté de ma voiture, tout à l'heure. C'est :
- Pour dire à JP que ca vient, ca vient... 
- A Thirum : pareil !
- Et vous pouvez constater qu'ici, les feuilles qui tombent sont vertes ! ​


----------



## Sloughi (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2006)

Il ne me reste plus beaucoup de temps pour fixer &#231;a...


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu fais pour prendre dans la rue par hasard sans préméditation des photos de studio à faire blémir d'envie un directeur artistique d'Automobiles Classiques©._
> 
> Et attention, hein, pas avec un Ferrari GTO de 63 retirée d'un coffre-fort japonais en Suisse, et puis une orchidée savamment jetée sur ces galbes polishés : non, avec une Clio et une feuille d'arbre.




Déjà il choisit des voitures propres (ou alors il a son petit matériel de nettoyage ) parce que s'il essaye de prendre la mienne, sûr que ça va pas briller autant


----------



## Majintode (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu fais pour prendre dans la rue par hasard sans pr&#233;m&#233;ditation des photos de studio_



D&#233;j&#224; : 



Luc G a dit:


> il choisit des voitures propres





Ensuite, j'utilise un bo&#238;tier que beaucoup trouvent pourri : un D100 que perso j'aime beaucoup. Ensuite pour &#234;tre franc, ce qui m'a d'abord attir&#233; le regard en glissant la cl&#233; dans la serrure de ma voiture, c'est ca :







Du coup, je me suis dit que la _lumi&#232;re assez froide_* allait bien rendre (sous un l&#233;ger  coup de curseur du c&#244;t&#233; de la saturation) les teintes. Comme je voyais que ca donnait un plan amusant, j'ai fait 3 photos. Celle du premier post, la feuille ci-dessus, et celle ci dont j'avoue avoir pens&#233; &#224; toi en la faisant. M'est revenu &#224; l'esprit ce que tu disais &#224; propos de la standardisation. Sur l'ensemble, ce n'est pas faux, mais sur les d&#233;tails...




​
* (On le voit bien sur les paysages post&#233;s au dessus, pris 5 minutes apr&#232;s).

Et puis, il y a la chance aussi : sur la premi&#232;re image, le reflet de l'arbre fait glisser l'oeil jusqu'&#224; la feuille, et sur celle de l'optique, la diagonale du coffre est une b&#233;n&#233;diction. ​


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2006)

> Ensuite, j'utilise un boîtier que beaucoup trouvent pourri : un D100 que perso j'aime beaucoup.



beeeerk pas beau  ------------------------------------------------>:bebe:


----------



## Captain_X (22 Décembre 2006)

c'est quand m&#234;me de la branlette le numerique
un D100... Mme en numerique c'est l'appareil qui fait de belle photo ???


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est quand même de la branlette le numerique



C'est pour ca que j'aime ! En argentique j'étais obligé de faire appel a de la main d'oeuvre !


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)

_si tu postes une photo en m&#234;me temps, &#231;a me va...


sinon non.


l'argentique aussi &#233;tait de la branlette sinon je n'aurais pas un F5 capable de 8 photos &#224; la seconde... 
_


----------



## Captain_X (22 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pour ca que j'aime ! En argentique j'étais obligé de faire appel a de la main d'oeuvre !




ben fallait faire comme moi ta propre chambre noire ...


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4101156 a dit:
			
		

> _'argentique aussi &#233;tait de la branlette sinon je n'aurais pas un F5 capable de 8 photos &#224; la seconde...
> _



Ils sont forts, ces japonais : en Suisse, c'est 1 photo toutes les 8 secondes... 



Captain_X a dit:


> ben fallait faire comme moi ta propre chambre noire ...



Oui, mais je ne suis pas aussi fortiche que toi pour l'onanisme !

Ceci &#233;tant, s&#233;rieusement, tu peux d&#233;velopper ?


----------



## Captain_X (22 Décembre 2006)

au mieux... des fois c'est tous les 8 jours


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a ne vous d&#233;range pas l&#224; ?


----------



## Captain_X (22 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ils sont forts, ces japonais : en Suisse, c'est 1 photo toutes les 8 secondes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais malheureusement aujourd'hui la chimie est hors de prix et p&#233;nible &#224; trouver.
du coup tout le matos prends la peuf, et j'ai des films N&B que je peux m&#234;me pas d&#233;velopper, et encore moins aggrandir.

Alors tu peux le dire, je me paluche sur le num&#233;rique en attendant


----------



## Virpeen (22 Décembre 2006)

Deux de cet après-midi... pour fêter le début des vacances ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (22 Décembre 2006)

Maiwen, ça m'a donné l'idée de la poster ici, puisque tu l'aimes bien...  :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)

_oh bah l&#224;... 
_


----------



## Virpeen (22 Décembre 2006)

Une dernière... elle aussi de cet après-midi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aladisse (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Mops Argo (22 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien le "All rights reserved"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

j'ai commencée par ici  





et terminée là


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2006)

du carré !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> du carré !





Marrant, ça me fait penser à une photo prise tout à l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai commencée par ici
> 
> ...
> 
> et terminée là



Princesse, tu vas faire plaisir à mon gamin : il est féru d'illuminations, même les plus banales et même éteintes. Il connait et photographie celles de tous les bleds du coin et remplit notre site avec  il fait tout un calendrier de l'avent là-dessus mais il n'est pas difficile pour l'esthétique, au moins pour ça et vise plus à l'exhaustivité 

Histoire de ne pas flooder, une petite prise en vitesse avec le Mu2 à Perpignan mais pas cette année.


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

J'avais oublié que j'avais ça qui dormait dans une petite boîte en fer :


----------



## N°6 (23 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> J'avais oubli&#233; que j'avais &#231;a qui dormait dans une petite bo&#238;te en fer :
> *Tof de trucs dans la bo&#238;te en fer*




La bo&#238;te en fer qui est dans le poulailler ?


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> La boîte en fer qui est dans le poulailler ?




Non, sur une étagère !


----------



## Aladisse (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, elle est moche mais elle me plait.



C'est ma maison.


----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, elle est moche mais elle me plait.


Ah ouais mais nan, c'est la plus belle photo que tu as post&#233; jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent  

EDIT:






Ed


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, elle est moche mais elle me plait.



J'ai retouché un peu ta photo, bobby


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

Un p'tit march&#233; de No&#235;l.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (23 Décembre 2006)

Ce matin, y'avait pas de lapin... mais beaucoup de givre...  





Oups, ça fait gros... :rose:


----------



## Moumoune (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## N°6 (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pitchoune (23 Décembre 2006)

A supprimer


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ce matin, y'avait pas de lapin... mais beaucoup de givre...
> 
> ​
> * Oups, ça fait gros...* :rose:







Pas grave, on en reprendra avec plaisir.   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Pas grave, on en reprendra avec plaisir.   :love:



:rose:  :love: Ok...









PS : j'ai quand m&#234;me r&#233;duit la taille, parce que bon... :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2006)

c't'adire le cadre va pas trop bien avec la photo  

edit : ou alors c'est la police !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est immensément immonde. J'en ai rendu mon quatre heures. :/ Me demande bien ce que ça fiche ici mais bon...

Pour pas flooder... Clin d'il à yvos.


----------



## CataTon (23 Décembre 2006)

décoration de Noël dans la nature



​


----------



## Sloughi (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est immens&#233;ment immonde. J'en ai rendu mon quatre heures. :/ Me demande bien ce que &#231;a fiche ici mais bon...



Il en faut pour tous les go&#251;ts, et tout le monde n'aime pas forc&#233;ment non plus les petits cochons roses en porcelaine qui font gling-gling.


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Il en faut pour tous les goûts, et tout le monde n'aime pas forcément non plus les petits cochons roses en porcelaine qui font gling-gling.



Pas mieux. 

Des Mon Chéri ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Il en faut pour tous les goûts, et tout le monde n'aime pas forcément non plus les petits cochons roses en porcelaine qui font gling-gling.



Déjà il est pas en porcelaine, et de deux je suis le premier à reconnaître qu'il est affreusement laid.


----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)

Et une dernière pour vous souhaiter à tous un joyeux noël !!


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est une image vol&#233;e. Ou plut&#244;t de hasard, comme le hasard peut &#234;tre voleur.

Je regardais &#224; travers le viseur ce que pouvait bien donner un &#233;talage de tissus et, la r&#233;tine accapar&#233;e par le cadre, je ne l'ai pas vu venir. D'un seul coup elle a travers&#233; mon cadre.
Press&#233;e, le regard vers le sol, elle a partag&#233; mon espace pendant quelques secondes. Juste le temps, par r&#233;flexe, de se trouver fix&#233;e sur des cristaux.

Son image est floue, comme les souvenirs de cette &#233;poque. 1986, je crois.
Nous devions avoir &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me &#226;ge: une petite vingtaine. Mais elle habitait Katmandu, et moi Paris: cela faisait toute la diff&#233;rence. Des milliards de hasards pour qu'elle croise mon regard, et elle a continu&#233;e son chemin, me laissant avec la machine &#224; images, pour toujours. Est-elle seulement encore vivante ? 

Bien s&#251;r, cette image, techniquement, n'est pas &#224; la hauteur de celles qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent. Ce n'est pas une belle photo. Mais, je crois, _une photo_.

La prochaine fois que vous verrez quelqu'un vous fixer de son oeil unique, dites vous que peut-&#234;tre, 20 ans plus tard, il repensera &#224; vous.​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2006)

il eest des photos n&#233;cessaire d'expliquer pour qu'elles prennent tout leur sens






pas le cas sur la mienne si on voit un d&#233;veloppement un peu loup&#233; sur les bords


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## esope (23 Décembre 2006)

@Amok, même sans la petite histoire je trouve ta photo très forte


----------



## mamyblue (23 Décembre 2006)

Regardez le visage de cette dame qui s'illumine en voyant le Père Noël et vous saurez pourquoi Noël est important !!! ​


----------



## Aladisse (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/152/331033417_76c71ba941.jp




 
Entre Degas et Sarah Moon :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2006)

et a l'ancienne.


----------



## Aladisse (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2006)

_ mais bon, le premier qui fait iech' il lui bouffe la main !  _

_



_


_



_​


----------



## root (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeuses Fêtes et Vives les vacances!


----------



## IceandFire (24 Décembre 2006)

I Waiting my gifts nonos...
Bon no&#235;l &#224; toutes & tous


----------



## jahrom (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## samoussa (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonnes f&#234;tes &#224; toutes et tous


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## EMqA (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## eyescarz (24 Décembre 2006)

deux photos prises aujourd'hui a Menton


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (24 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

T'as command&#233; des bit*s cette ann&#233;e?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as command&#233; des bit*s cette ann&#233;e?


Euh&#8230; T'es gentil, mais c'est MA chemin&#233;e l&#224;.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh T'es gentil, mais c'est MA cheminée là.



Gourmande! 

JOYEUX NOEL!


----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)

'b&#233;cile

Ce sont les carottes pour Rudolph et ses potes...
En voici les restes apr&#232;s leur passage 






_* JOYEUX NO&#203;L A TOUS*_​


----------



## jahrom (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Décembre 2006)

Et un système antibougé universel, un !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

2 derni&#232;res du cimeti&#232;re de Port-Louis


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (25 Décembre 2006)

Maman tu écoutes je chante pour mon petit frère ​ 


 
Et maintenant j'écoute car mon petit frère est là dans le ventre de ma maman et je l'aime déjà très fort !!! :love:​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Décembre 2006)

ca va &#234;tre un petit suisse donc


----------



## Sloughi (25 Décembre 2006)

et joyeux Noël


----------



## Amok (25 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> l'estaque​






Que c'est beau ! 


Sloughi, j'aime bien ton parachutiste. 

[Edith]
Tibo, tr&#232;s belles couleurs, belle et po&#233;tique photo.  :love: 
[/Edith]


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

Edit: Tibo & Amok


----------



## Aladisse (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## toys (25 Décembre 2006)

je vous promet de la photos le père noël ma apporté un minolta 500si un zenit 11 un zénit 12XP et un zenit E wooooooooooppppppy sa vas shooté dans les chaumières.


----------



## Amok (25 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> jun zenit 11 un zénit 12XP et un zenit E.



:mouais: 

Bon, des grues pour l'Alem ! 




​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Décembre 2006)

Ça réchauffe


----------



## esope (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2006)

H&#233; h&#233;, je suis tomb&#233; sur une Toyota ! 



​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Décembre 2006)

t'as pas eu trop mal


----------



## esope (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (26 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## r0m1 (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

gnoumy34


----------



## samoussa (26 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

Playmobile rescapé du bac à sable


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> ​



Quoi? T'en es déjà à brûler ton MacPro?  




Ouais bon... :rose: Désolé...


----------



## esope (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aladisse (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## philire (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> londre​


Super! J'aime beaucoup


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pitchoune (27 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> _un cochon noir_



J'ai trouvé sa petite soeur dans une de mes plantes :afraid:


----------



## wip (27 Décembre 2006)

Happy Christmas everybody  






​


----------



## gresillons (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## wip (27 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Craquounette (27 Décembre 2006)

En grand, je l'aime bien...


----------



## Virpeen (27 Décembre 2006)

Toujours du givre...


----------



## r0m1 (27 Décembre 2006)

edit: :mouais:  :bof: en fait...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (27 Décembre 2006)

de retour d'Ariège


----------



## joubichou (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (27 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est après un petit cours auprès de mon frère, je commence petit à petit à piger le truc des calques sur photoshop...  




Bon, je le conçois, jai un peu bidouillé beaucoup les curseurs, mais je trouve pas ça trop trop choquant   ... 

@ joubichou: j'adore tes gouttes !  
@ virpeen: il ressort de ton givre une drôle d'atmosphère, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ca y est après un petit cours auprès de mon frère, je commence petit à petit à piger le truc des calques sur photoshop...


Ils feraient bien de se méfier les angliches Manifestement, il est pas tout parti le polonium 122.


----------



## twk (27 Décembre 2006)

Et la lumière fut


----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ca y est après un petit cours auprès de mon frère, je commence petit à petit à piger le truc des calques sur photoshop...




reste plus qu'a détourer proprement 

on dirait un aggrandissement n&b avec un masquage approximatif

sinon l'ambiance rendu est canon


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2006)

_il est aga&#231;ant ce jpmiss !   
_


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4106677 a dit:
			
		

> _il est agaçant ce jpmiss !
> _



Ah ben là ça me fait plaisir ça tiens!


----------



## mfay (27 Décembre 2006)

Un petit tour &#224; Versailles : Zoom sur le temple de l'amour


----------



## mfay (27 Décembre 2006)

J'ai aussi Amiens :


----------



## Picouto (27 Décembre 2006)

_
_ _Edit
@ jp :
"Ah ben l&#224; &#231;a me fait plaisir &#231;a tiens! 

"
@ al&#232;m : cours toujours... 
_​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2006)

Ben l&#224; c'est Picouto et Virpeen qui m'agacent


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben là c'est Picouto et Virpeen qui m'agacent



_tu veux participer au contrat que j'ai placé sur la tête de Picouto ?!!  

pour Virpeen, j'y arrive pas, je l'ai vu en vrai et en plus elle eest fichtrement craquante... :rose::love::love::love:
_


----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)

en noir et blanc ca aurait &#233;t&#233; puissant


----------



## samoussa (27 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> en noir et blanc ca aurait été puissant



Pas sur, la couleur vert pâle donne assez. On aurait pu imaginer ce que ça aurait donné  en traitement croisé


----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Pas sur, la couleur vert pâle donne assez. On aurait pu imaginer ce que ça aurait donné  en traitement croisé



suis un N&B hystérique


----------



## samoussa (27 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> suis un N&B hystérique



alors...


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2006)

​



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4106677 a dit:
			
		

> _il est agaçant ce jpmiss !
> _


....  



jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben là ça me fait plaisir ça tiens!


T'as pas bientôt fini de poster des photos de _Gwada_, toi !!.....


----------



## mamyblue (27 Décembre 2006)

Ben pour une fois j'ai réussi à prendre mon rayon de soleil de face!
Car elle va plus vite que l'éclair et je suis obligée de l'attraper au vol... :love:​


----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)

tout est mieux en n&b surtout le suggestif d'un barbelé ... 

 ouala


----------



## Virpeen (27 Décembre 2006)

Au pays des lunettes (Morez-Jura)...


----------



## nato kino (27 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> reste plus qu'a détourer proprement
> 
> on dirait un aggrandissement n&b avec un masquage approximatif
> 
> sinon l'ambiance rendu est canon




Sieff aussi c'est canon, et pourtant on peut voir aussi les traces de masques.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Sieff aussi c'est canon, et pourtant on peut voir aussi les traces de masques.



oui même chez salgado  mais là c'est trop précis pour ne pas être génant ...


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2006)

_dis Captain_X, le sujet n'est pas tant l&#224; pour la critique photographique. ici, la plupart s'am&#233;liore en voyant les photos des autres (je crois bien plus &#224; l'affinage du regard que dans les critiques &#224; la con type Chasseurs d'Images). Poste nous des photos qui d&#233;coiffent sans qu'elles soient pixellis&#233;es &#224; mort comme la derni&#232;re. et &#231;a m'ira.

c'est comme le num ici. tu entres dans un sujet o&#249; les r&#232;gles sp&#233;cifiques au sujet pr&#233;-existent, merci donc d'en tenir compte. a
_


----------



## Aladisse (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

monsieur C . t'as interet a ne rien pecher en ce moment ....je te rappelle que ta femme menace d'acheter  un autre congelateur


----------



## esope (27 Décembre 2006)

les couleurs ont beaucoup souffert de la compression... :hein:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Décembre 2006)

@jpmiss : :rose:
@alèm : :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## philire (27 Décembre 2006)

. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Craquounette (27 Décembre 2006)

En plus grand...

Pas facile de passer apr&#232;s Virpeen, Picouto, Amok etc... Mais bon tant pis... Faut bien quelques volontaires 

esope : ballade du jour ?


----------



## Picouto (28 Décembre 2006)

Et bonne nuit ​


----------



## esope (28 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> esope : ballade du jour ?



oui, et voici la suite...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4106768 a dit:
			
		

> _dis Captain_X, le sujet n'est pas tant là pour la critique photographique. ici, la plupart s'améliore en voyant les photos des autres (je crois bien plus à l'affinage du regard que dans les critiques à la con type Chasseurs d'Images). Poste nous des photos qui décoiffent sans qu'elles soient pixellisées à mort comme la dernière. et ça m'ira.
> 
> c'est comme le num ici. tu entres dans un sujet où les règles spécifiques au sujet pré-existent, merci donc d'en tenir compte. a
> _



je lis pas chasseur d'image et je suis moi même un pietre auto-didacte, c'étais juste une reflexion "à voix haute" désolé du crime de lèse majesté...

bon c'est vrai que l'avant dernière c'était un vieux scan pourri désolé.

Après pour ce qui est de décoiffé .... suis pas certain d'être à la hauteur


----------



## Lastrada (28 Décembre 2006)

Le père Naël et sa frangine.


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2006)

_Bon... je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; rassembler les photos post&#233;es ici dans ma galerie..._ :rose:
_Si vous avez des commentaires "constructifs"  ; n'h&#233;sitez pas !..... 
Je suis un "amateur" en photo; je vais m'y remettre....
_​ 


​


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


Captain_X a dit:



			je lis pas chasseur d'image et je suis moi même un pietre auto-didacte, c'étais juste une reflexion "à voix haute" désolé du crime de lèse majesté...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



le crime de lèse-majesté n'existe que si tu critiques Amok (un conseil : évite ! cet adorable grand con est capable de te bannir à vie !! )*
le crime de bèse-majesté n'existe que si tu es une jolie brune forcément... 





* je blague hein pascalou... ne va pas me bannir !! 
_


----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4107130 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> le crime de lèse-majesté n'existe que si tu critiques Amok (un conseil : évite ! cet adorable grand con est capable de te bannir à vie !! )*
> _



Ma foi, c'est exact !


----------



## CataTon (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (28 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/334982101_e75edb026a_o.jpg



tien, un nu discret et original qui passe... inaperçu


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2006)

​


_Post&#233;e ailleurs, mais l&#224;, je l'ai un peu "retravaill&#233;e"....  :rose:
_


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2006)

Magnifique monsieur le professeur..


----------



## Aladisse (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)

les oeuvres de quelques allumés tronent dans les champs en Ariège


----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a ma fait penser &#224; MAD MAX


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Décembre 2006)

_ flou&#8230;_​


----------



## mamyblue (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)

En Andorre le pèrniflard est à 2,50 euros le litre


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> En Andorre le p&#232;rniflard est &#224; 2,50 euros le litre



Tu vas quand m&#234;me pas nous faire le coup de Johnny, hein ???!!!!!  :affraid:   

[Edith]
Je reviens avec une photo 
Voil&#224;, d&#233;dicace &#224; Joubichou. 



[/Edith]


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Tu vas quand même pas nous faire le coup de Johnny, hein ???!!!!!  :affraid:



Non ! Personne n'aura sa liberté de pernifler !


----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)

T'inquiètes,j'ai 600 clients dans la région,je vais pas les laisser tomber


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2006)

​

_
Je bidouille, je tâtonne un peu..._


----------



## Sloughi (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## lumai (28 Décembre 2006)

Il y a peu c'était noël...




​


----------



## alxbizar (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4102349 a dit:
			
		

> _ mais bon, le premier qui fait iech' il lui bouffe la main !  _​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​


 
alèm, rends moi mon clébard !!!


----------



## philire (28 Décembre 2006)

ben mince, je pensais que c'était du rouge, le perniflard


----------



## iNano (28 Décembre 2006)

Quelques images qui me donnent l'occasion de dire à quel point j'apprécie ce fil, dont la qualité ne cesse de m'épater. 
Clin d'oeil particulier (dans un ordre aléatoire...  ) à Elis, Macmarco, Lastrada, Amok, Joubichou, Alèm, r0m1, Esope, Picouto, jpmiss, Ed la tête, wip et ceux que j'oublie... Je sais, la liste est longue, mais il y a accumulation de belles choses !  
Et pour Virpeen : tu as un vrai talent, même si tu refuses parfois de l'entendre... J'adore ce que tu fais, et ce en toute objectivité...  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (28 Décembre 2006)

Pendant la m&#234;me promenade que ci-dessus... :rose:  :love: 




Edit : @inano : :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Décembre 2006)

Merci iNano.   :love:
Jolies photos.  



Virpeen, ta souche me fait penser &#224; une sorte de f&#233;e-ent, assise, s'appuyant en arri&#232;re sur ses mains, le bas du corps orient&#233; vers la gauche et disparaissant dans la p&#233;nombre, une grande chevelure iris&#233;e couronnant sa t&#234;te.   :love:
Je vais essayer de te faire un dessin, parce que c'est peut-&#234;tre pas clair, comme description.  
Voil&#224;, je l'ai mis ici.


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


alxbizar a dit:



			alèm, rends moi mon clébard !!!   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


euh c'est pas moi qui l'a garde les bières au fraix pour la prochaine fois ! 

et le chien aussi, un bon modèle 



iNano, tu progresses vite en compagnie de la divine Virpeen 

_


----------



## alxbizar (29 Décembre 2006)

(c)alxbizar.conne


----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2006)

allez pour démarrer la journée une joubichouterie


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2006)

Gris


----------



## Captain_X (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## iNano (29 Décembre 2006)

Un peu de légereté après les fêtes...  





_Alèm _


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2006)

il manque les sous-titres!
1. haaaaannnn  2. mmmmmh
3. h&#233;eeee         4. hiiiihiiiii hi


----------



## wip (29 Décembre 2006)

Merci iNano ! Et Alem à raison, la compagnie de Virpeen (toujours aussi productive et Géniale) te va bien 
Vive le Jura :love: 






​


----------



## Virpeen (29 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Virpeen, ta souche me fait penser &#224; une sorte de f&#233;e-ent, assise, s'appuyant en arri&#232;re sur ses mains, le bas du corps orient&#233; vers la gauche et disparaissant dans la p&#233;nombre, une grande chevelure iris&#233;e couronnant sa t&#234;te.   :love:
> Je vais essayer de te faire un dessin, parce que c'est peut-&#234;tre pas clair, comme description.
> Voil&#224;, je l'ai mis ici.



Y'a des Ents &#224; Offlanges ! Y'a des Ents &#224; Offlanges !!!!! Figure-toi que lorsqu'on se promenait, on disait justement qu'il y avait quelque chose d'hobbitesque dans le paysage... :rateau: Hein, iNano...:love:  
Une petite photo d'Hobbitbourg, donc...





PS : d&#233;sol&#233;e pour la t&#234;te sur les photos d'iNano... c'&#233;tait bien l'effet Holga... :rose: :rose:


----------



## lumai (29 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> il manque les sous-titres!
> 1. haaaaannnn  2. mmmmmh
> 3. héeeee         4. hiiiihiiiii hi



Hihi ! 

Moi c'est la suite que j'attends avec impatience.  Parce que Virpeen avec un Holga entre les mains ça n'annonce que du bon ! :love:
très belles d'ailleurs les photos de Hobbitbourg 






​


----------



## Captain_X (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (29 Décembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Y'a des Ents à Offlanges ! Y'a des Ents à Offlanges !!!!! Figure-toi que lorsqu'on se promenait, on disait justement qu'il y avait quelque chose d'hobbitesque dans le paysage... :rateau: Hein, iNano...:love:
> Une petite photo d'Hobbitbourg, donc...
> 
> [photo]Râââah[/photo]
> ...





Merci, tu me rassure !    :love: 
_Ed ? Camembert !_


----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## philire (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aladisse (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (29 Décembre 2006)

Comme nous n'avons pas de neige, en voici de l'année dernière


----------



## Captain_X (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (29 Décembre 2006)

Version Soleil Vert





​


----------



## Sloughi (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

_Juste pour la couleur..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## SirDeck (30 Décembre 2006)

Jolie polarisation


----------



## Captain_X (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2006)

​
_&#199;a va, j'vous sao&#251;le pas trop avec mes "vieilleries" ?!...._


----------



## samoussa (30 Décembre 2006)

non c'est cool j'aime bien


----------



## joubichou (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## wip (30 Décembre 2006)

Magnifique joubichou


----------



## Nephou (30 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (30 Décembre 2006)

aujourd'hui 30 décembre j'ai trouvé 500 grammes de chanterelles,c'est fou


----------



## fanou (30 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé des champignons


----------



## fanou (30 Décembre 2006)

sur la même souche:


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2006)

Chez nous y fais pô beau...
Le ciel est lourd et bas et menaçant... puis la lumière fut...


----------



## fanou (30 Décembre 2006)

toujours plus haut !



La brume rend le ciel blanc...


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Didjo (30 Décembre 2006)

J'ai pris un peu de retard... Du coups j'ai pa regard&#233; les derni&#232;res pages...
Y'a des photos magnifiques et des effets superbes ! Fo qu'je m'y rmette...


----------



## joubichou (30 Décembre 2006)

un petit piaf avant le Pèrniflard


----------



## Didjo (30 Décembre 2006)

Didons... C'est pas interdit les élevages de piafs ?


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2006)

​


_Encore une...
Je n'arriverais pas &#224; "sauver" certaines photos, elles ont pris &#224; la fois l'humidit&#233; et d'autres ont "pris" le soleil... :hein:
Chuis dessinateur pas photographe; n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me dire ce qui ne "va pas" dans ce que je poste... 
Vais me racheter un appareil.... argentique ou APN ?!... et quoi dans ce cas l&#224; ?!.... _


----------



## Sloughi (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

Tête-à-queue


----------



## Captain_X (30 Décembre 2006)

lacus Lemanus​


----------



## mamyblue (30 Décembre 2006)

Rue pi&#233;tonne! Au fond on voit une des tours du ch&#226;teau ​ 


 
​


----------



## the-monk (30 Décembre 2006)

Couch&#233; de soleil sur Vinci (Italie, ville natale de L&#233;onard de ...)








:rose: 
​


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2006)

Tout au milieu du brouillard... par chez nous on a pas vraiment l'habitude


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Tout au milieu du brouillard... par chez nous on a pas vraiment l'habitude
> 
> ​





Il y a un côté peinture chinoise qui me plaît beaucoup, bravo r0m1 !  

Autre ambiance, un trottoir mouillé.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## esope (31 Décembre 2006)

avec des potes et du brouillard aussi comme r0m1...


----------



## esope (31 Décembre 2006)

en voici deux autres avec un peu plus de brouillard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Il y a un côté peinture chinoise qui me plaît beaucoup, bravo r0m1 !



Je plussoie


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

8 jours sans un rayon de soleil ... pardon si, 1 vendredi vers 17h00! Mais des images &#224; suivre...

NOTE: penser &#224; changer d'h&#233;bergeur, le mauvais traitement qu'il inflige aux photos est p&#233;nible.

Bonnes f&#234;tes &#224; tous et merci pour vos photos.


----------



## Captain_X (31 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Tout au milieu du brouillard... par chez nous on a pas vraiment l'habitude



on dirait les photos du HUAN en chine c'est classe








si l'image parait si lisse c'est que j'ai du la passer sous NoiseNinja car le scan était pourri (il est d'ailleurs cassé depuis), ca la rend juste plus présentable


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

​


_@r0m1-->viens par chez moi; le brouillard, c'est pas ce qui manque !.... _


----------



## fanou (31 Décembre 2006)

araignées du matin...




les pieds dans l'eau...


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

​

_The last...
Fini... n'en n'a plus !....._


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ​
> 
> _The last...
> Fini... n'en n'a plus !....._



*ce n'est pas fini, tu le sais bien. ce n'est qu'un début *

_
(ma réponse pour un truc pas trop cher : argentique si reflex, numérique si compact, les reflex numériques sont peut-être hors-budget ?) _


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/8176/rues021qy6.jpg​
> _The last...
> Fini... n'en n'a plus !....._



J'aime bien celle-là, on se croirait presque en Russie.  

Pour un appareil numérique, je dirai reflex si tu comptes te servir de tes clichés pour bosser/exploiter, genre affiche etc... , sinon un bridge (ou compact) si c'est juste pour te faire de la doc pour dessiner après.  
Après il y a la question du budget... :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (31 Décembre 2006)

Derrière les barbelés





​


----------



## le gritch (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> _Encore une...
> ...





c'est int&#233;ressant mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aid&#233; &#224; lire ce qu'il y a marqu&#233; 
:rose:


----------



## macmarco (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> _Encore une...
> ...





le gritch a dit:


> c'est intéressant mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aidé à lire ce qu'il y a marqué
> :rose:




Il ne faut pas citer les photos. 
Sinon, pour lire, tu as juste à changer la couleur du texte ou à le sélectionner.


----------



## yvos (31 Décembre 2006)

le gritch a dit:


> c'est intéressant mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aidé à lire ce qu'il y a marqué
> :rose:



bon alors, t'as fait des photos avec ton K10?


----------



## SirDeck (31 Décembre 2006)

Le brouillard vous inspire bien  




joubichou a dit:


> http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1738/resizedimg6635wh8.jpg



j'aime beaucoup celle-ci.    Juste que tu aurais d&#251; demander au d&#233;corateur de placer le clocher &#224; un autre endroit 
Il y a moins de bruit sur tes clich&#233;s qui montent en ISO. Soit tu exposes mieux, soit u tu as chang&#233; de bo&#238;tier. Soit les deux


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le brouillard vous inspire bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai acheté un D 200 avec un objo  18-200,et puis j'ai bossé le manuel à fond


----------



## fanou (31 Décembre 2006)

le coin du feu de saison:


----------



## philire (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)

Julie,une de mes filles


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2006)

Ça vaut tous les D200 du monde !!  

Bonne fêtes Joubichou, et bonnes fêtes à toutes et tous, on se reverra l'année prochaine.  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonnes f&#234;tes


----------



## Picouto (31 Décembre 2006)

Je vous la souhaite douce, heureuse et emplie des réalisations qui vous sont chères 
A l'année prochaine


----------



## le gritch (31 Décembre 2006)

pour tirhum et marcmarco


d'accord mais il est o&#249; le texte hihihihihi


yvos 

oui j'ai fais des photos mais je suis encore nul en forum (faut dire qu'il est pas simple &#224; utilis&#233; cuil&#224
mais pour l'instant c'est de la prise en main y a pas de jolies photos encore :!


----------



## le gritch (31 Décembre 2006)

rien j'ai &#233;dit&#233; j'apprend :/


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

le gritch a dit:


> yvos
> 
> oui j'ai fais des photos mais je suis encore nul en forum (faut dire qu'il est pas simple à utilisé cuilà)
> mais pour l'instant c'est de la prise en main y a pas de jolies photos encore :!


Appuie sur le bouton "citer" en dessous des messages de ceux à qui tu veux répondre....


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)

une tite dernière avant la grosse foire,et bonne année à tous


----------



## mamyblue (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

puisque ce fut le voyage pour venir ici


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

​
_M'en restais une, en fait... l&#224; c'est vraiment la derni&#232;re !..._


----------



## le gritch (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Appuie sur le bouton "citer" en dessous des messages de ceux à qui tu veux répondre....





bin oui mais quand y a des photos ça les affiche et après on me dit qu'il faut pas :/
sur les autres forums sur lesquels je traine on a pas besion de ce soucier de ça c'est automatique ...désolé


----------



## the-monk (31 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Klakmuf (31 Décembre 2006)

Image non contractuelle - neige d'importation


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

le gritch a dit:


> bin oui mais quand y a des photos &#231;a les affiche et apr&#232;s on me dit qu'il faut pas :/
> sur les autres forums sur lesquels je traine on a pas besion de ce soucier de &#231;a c'est automatique ...d&#233;sol&#233;


Et ben va sur les autres forums alors.  

blague &#224; part, le forum MacG est bourr&#233; de fonctionnalit&#233; tr&#232;s sympa. Mais faut se donner la peine de les d&#233;couvrir. Jette un coup d'&#339;il par ici.


----------



## le gritch (31 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et ben va sur les autres forums alors.
> 
> blague à part, le forum MacG est bourré de fonctionnalité très sympa. Mais faut se donner la peine de les découvrir. Jette un coup d'il par ici.





merci beaucoup pour votre solicitude à tous et bonne soirée 
0l'anée prochaine à tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (1 Janvier 2007)

:love:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fanou (1 Janvier 2007)

devinez qui vient manger ce midi ?


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2007)

premier oiseau de 2007


----------



## Captain_X (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Sloughi a dit:


>



c'est decidement tres photogenique la rochelle... 

un peu charg&#233; la d&#233;co de l'hotel de ville par contre...


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2007)

malgré une gueule de bois fantastique,j'ai pu shooter quelques canards ce matin


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fanou (1 Janvier 2007)

les carottes sont cuites... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Bientôt la neige ?...


----------



## Captain_X (1 Janvier 2007)

ou&#233; c en train de tomb&#233; l&#224;


----------



## Sloughi (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2007)

_Réunion des deux photos précédentes...


__

_​


----------



## twk (1 Janvier 2007)

J'adooooOOoooooore l'abstrait 






Bonne année les amis


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2007)

derni&#232;re avant les bras de Morph&#233;e (si quelqu'un peut me dire le nom de cet oiseau,merci d'avance)


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> derni&#232;re avant les bras de Morph&#233;e (si quelqu'un peut me dire le nom de cet oiseau,merci d'avance)
> 
> 
> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/5218/dsc1489im4.jpg


Je pencherais pour cet oiseau-ci  (ou son cousin, mais je miserais sur le premier).


----------



## esope (1 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (1 Janvier 2007)

Quelques photos du 31 décembre 2006... à Chamonix


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas si c'est une "belle" photo, dans le sens o&#249; vous l'entendez. Enfin, elle n'arrive pas au talon d'achille de certaines post&#233;es dans ce fil. M'enfin.







Bonnet d'ann&#233;e!​


----------



## Aladisse (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (2 Janvier 2007)

*"Poppy Day" au pied de l'Abbaye de Westminster :*










PS : Merci (  ) à tous ceux qui, à travers leurs messages, m'ont dit avoir apprécié cette vue sur la Tamise et surtout cette vue du Tower Bridge. À ceux qui parlaient du point de vue particulier sur le pont, sachez que la photo a été prise entre les grilles qui clôturent la Tour de Londres pas loin de l'angle de "Tower Hill" et de "Tower Bridge  Approach". Et pour la lumière (un gros coup de bol), il était 16h32 (heure locale) le 16 novembre de cette année, le jour tombe très tôt .


----------



## the-monk (2 Janvier 2007)

:rose: ​


----------



## fanou (2 Janvier 2007)

pratique le grand angle en voiture...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (2 Janvier 2007)

il est pas beau mon KIKI ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Janvier 2007)

J'hésitais entre deux photos pour le sujet 72H00, j'en mets une ici.
Photos prisent en 2004 au Québec avec un Minolta A1. Le début de ma passion pour la photo.
Amusant de voir que je ne vérifiais même pas les niveaux à l'époque.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Janvier 2007)

Je ne veux pas jouer les rabats joies, mais je vais quand m&#234;me repr&#233;ciser le but de ce thread:

Postez vos plus belles photos.

Ce n'est donc pas "postez dix photos par jour",
Ce n'est donc pas "postez toutes vos photos",
Ce n'est donc pas "postez tous vos essais."

C'est bien "postez vos photos qui vous semblent les plus r&#233;ussies", ou vous pensez avoir r&#233;alis&#233; quelques choses de chouette.

Vous n'&#234;tes bien entendu pas obligez de poster des photos du niveau de Bresson, Ronis ou autres, mais juste de faire une s&#233;lection, juste &#234;tre un minimum exigeant avec vous m&#234;me, &#224; la mesure de votre talent, cela va de soi.
Si vous pensez avoir pris 10 photos dignes d'int&#233;r&#234;t un jour, postez-les sans h&#233;siter!

Bref, continuez de poster vos plus belles images et on continuera &#224; d&#233;couvrir des merveilles.


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2007)

En ce début d'année, je me suis dit que j'allais faire un peu de ménage dans les cartons qui encombrent la cave, le bureau et tous les recoins de la maison. Dans ces cartons, a 90%, de vieux CD de sauvegarde. Avant de les éclater a la pince coupante, je mate un peu et je découvre que dans une autre vie... J'ai été Jobichou Junior !!!!!  














EDIT : Où on constate qu'il faut au moins deux vies pour être un vrai Jobichou ! ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En ce début d'année, je me suis dit que j'allais faire un peu de ménage dans les cartons qui encombrent la cave, le bureau et tous les recoins de la maison. Dans ces cartons, a 90%, de vieux CD de sauvegarde. Avant de les éclater a la pince coupante, je mate un peu et je découvre que dans une autre vie... J'ai été Jobichou !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lac d'Annecy, non?​


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Lac d'Annecy, non?



Quel oeil ! 

[Mode noflood]






Je passais aussi mes vacances avec Virpeen ! ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2007)

J'ai reconnu la montagne du fond!


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Janvier 2007)

ma petite nièce. Ca pourrait être une "photo ratée" mais moi je la trouve mignone.


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> [Mode noflood]
> 
> ... Parapente...
> 
> Je passais aussi mes vacances avec Virpeen ! ​



   :rose:  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (2 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai reconnu la montagne du fond!



le mont veyrier donc non ??


----------



## Picouto (2 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fanou (2 Janvier 2007)

cela faisait des jours que je préparais mon gros zoom afin de vous montrer ma lune:


----------



## dariolym (2 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de découvrir le sujet, avec plein de belles images!
Félicitations à tous.
Une petite dont je suis assez fier (mais qui était facile...):


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

_Désolé pour le bruit._


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Janvier 2007)

T'as vu Foguenne, &#231;a a bien march&#233; hein !!!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Il y a dix jours, Limoges, quatre heures de l'après-midi.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Il y a une semaine, à l'ouest du Cantal, midi


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

En Lozère, la Truyère presque à sa source sur la Margeride, à 1400 mètre, quatre heures de l'après-midi.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Le lendemain, au rebord de l'Aubrac, Saint-Laurent de Muret depuis le Truc de Mus, 1300 m d'altitude (et voir en même temps le puy de Sancy, le Plomb du Cantal, la Margeride, le Mont-Lozère, l'Aigoual, les Causses, la Séranne tout près de Montpellier)


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Hier, juste après midi, delta de l'Ebre 200 kilomètres au sud de Barcelone.






Demain, je vais me reposer au boulot.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Histoire de mur-murer en contraste entre le lendemain de Noël sur la Planèze de Saint-Flour...






et le 31 décembre à Peñiscola






Mais toujours au soleil  

Et vu que pour les murs, il faut du ciment, une cimenterie au sud de l'Ebre, le 1er janvier


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2007)

fromage de noel




un pote pris a l'apn avec un grand angle de caméras dv dans le mauvais sens.


----------



## ascud13 (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis s/forum "vos + belles photos"
Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi chez moi les photos annoncées dans les messages ne sont pas affichées (à 1 ou 2 exceptions telle que pour "wip" ou figurent les mots clicquables : Inde, Paysages, etc..)

Est-ce parceque je ne suis pas encore Membre payant ? ou bien y a-t-il une autre raison ?

J'ai OSX 10,4 s/PowerMac G5


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2007)

As-tu vid&#233; ton cache et/ou relanc&#233; ton navigateur ?!...


----------



## mamyblue (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> As-tu vidé ton cache et/ou relancé ton navigateur ?!...



certaines photos en sont peut-être plus "online"


----------



## joubichou (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (3 Janvier 2007)

désolé pour le cadrage, mais j'ai du me magner le cul
il était un poil tendu...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin, à côté de chez moi.


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> un piaf sur une branche




je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais moi je l'aurais bien vu comme ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

Le chemin de tous les jours
Depuis le temps que je me dis qu'il faut que je le prenne en photo.


----------



## richard-deux (3 Janvier 2007)

fanou a dit:


> pratique le grand angle en voiture...
> 
> http://fanou1er.free.fr/macge07/1419.jpg



Et la ceinture.  
Allez, garez vous sur le bas cot&#233;, madame.
Vos papier, s'il vous pla&#238;t.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> il est pas beau mon KIKI ? http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/815/dsc0425kr5.jpg





fanou a dit:


> cela faisait des jours que je préparais mon gros zoom afin de vous montrer ma lune:
> 
> http://fanou1er.free.fr/macge07/1785.jpg​




La charte!


----------



## wip (3 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## the-monk (3 Janvier 2007)

.... de macro sur une pauvre araignée qui n'avait rien demandée.....






:rose:​


----------



## joubichou (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## chomsky (3 Janvier 2007)

Attention c'est chaud ! (photo de la granulation du soleil avec deux tâches solaires...)


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

chomsky a dit:


> Attention c'est chaud ! (photo de la granulation du soleil avec deux tâches solaires...)



J'adore! Même si c'est pas le but du fil et étant donné le caractère très particulier de cette image,  tu peux nous en dire plus sur le materiel et la technique employée?

Et poste en d'autres


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin, sur "Brutal Beach" haut spot de surf du coin... (si si y'en a en méditérrannée )


----------



## Captain_X (3 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore! Même si c'est pas le but du fil et étant donné le caractère très particulier de cette image,  tu peux nous en dire plus sur le materiel et la technique employée?
> 
> Et poste en d'autres



facile c'est le ventre de carlos avec un filtre rouge ... en mode macro


----------



## chomsky (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour le commentaire !

Le ventre de carlos... Un peu méchant tout de même (mais j'ai rigolé, je l'avoue...)

Pour cette photo, j'ai utilisé mon appareil photo (D50) sans objectif que j'ai fixé, au moyen d'un adaptateur,  sur une lunette conçue exclusivement à l'observation du soleil (pst coronado). J'ai également utilisé une petite lentille permettant de doubler la focale de l'instrument (lentille de barlow). Autrement dit, la lunette remplace l'objectif de l'appareil photo.

Moyennant quelques pepettes (je dirais 800/830 euros la lunette + l'adaptateur + la lentille de barlow) et du beau temps, ce type d'image est la portée de tous...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

C'&#233;tait la nuit ou le jour ?

&#231;a devait &#234;tre la nuit pour voir les &#233;toiles mais je pose quand m&#234;me la question ... 
D&#233;but de nuit ou Fin de nuit ?
A quelle heure ... quoi !

Bon alors c'&#233;tait la nuit noire ... mais alors un sacr&#233; temps de pose alors !!

Edit : j'ai pas fait expr&#232;s, je fais des blagues malgr&#233; moi :rose:

Edit 2 : J'ai pas bien lut ... d&#233;sol&#233;e, j'ai vu rouge et je me suis dit "mars".

Je sors.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

Bon, ben moi j'ai &#231;a, toujours de ce matin :




Prise avec un appareil &#233;quip&#233; de son objectif. 
(800 euros pour un appareil sans objectif, faut pas d&#233;conner non plus h&#233;.   )

EDIT :
Odr&#233;, t'as fait expr&#232;s, hein? Dis!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4113966 a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait la nuit ou le jour ?


Odr&#233;... Mets un smiley si tu plaisantes, parce que l&#224;, tu recommences &#224; faire peur. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'&#233;tait la nuit ou le jour ?
> 
> &#231;a devait &#234;tre la nuit pour voir les &#233;toiles mais je pose quand m&#234;me la question ...
> D&#233;but de nuit ou Fin de nuit ?
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN !!!!

Mais pur&#233;e !!! Si c'est le soleil ! &#231;a peut pas &#234;tre de nuit !!!!!! :affraid:
    

J'y crois pas.


----------



## chomsky (3 Janvier 2007)

Odré, 

C'était de jour !!! 

J'aurais quelques difficultés à voir le soleil la nuit... Mais je comprends la question : l'obscurité autour du soleil est due au filtre qui ne laisse passer que la lumière du soleil (celle appelée H Alpha) et rien d'autre...


----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2007)

Et m.erde !!!!  encore un fut' tout salopé


----------



## IceandFire (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

J'adore... peut etre que &#231;a manque un tout petit peu de constraste sur le visage...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

perso j'ai fait une petite carte de voeux pour mes amis en grand d&#233;butant que je suis... il s'agit de mon premier "illustrator". J'ai commenc&#233; photoshop ya une semaine... et illustrator hier soir ! j'ai fait &#231;a en 1h15... qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

twingocerise a dit:


> perso j'ai fait une petite carte de voeux pour mes amis en grand d&#233;butant que je suis... il s'agit de mon premier "illustrator". J'ai commenc&#233; photoshop ya une semaine... et illustrator hier soir ! j'ai fait &#231;a en 1h15... qu'en pensez vous ?


On en pense que ce n'est pas une photo surtout&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

ouuuppps pardon c'etait peut etre pas l'endroit... ici se sont les photos non ?

pardon pardon pardon...


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2007)

twingocerise a dit:


> ouuuppps pardon c'etait peut etre pas l'endroit... ici se sont les photos non ?
> 
> pardon pardon pardon...



d'où le titre...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; vraiment... pas tap&#233; pas tap&#233; !! 

sinon c'est ou les trucs comme &#231;a ?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Janvier 2007)

Les anciennes casernes au bord de la thièle ​


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2007)

twingocerise a dit:


> désolé vraiment... pas tapé pas tapé !!
> 
> sinon c'est ou les trucs comme ça ?




Aller mon grand, tu prends tes petites mimines et tu tapotes dans un truc qui s'appelle recherche ...non, comme j'suis sympa et pour que t'évites de saloper le sujet, tu peux aller voir par là et par là

cordialement et meilleurs voeux 2007


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

twingocerise a dit:


> et sinon c'est *ou ...?*


Faut appeler Mackie, j'ose pas r&#233;pondre


----------



## Didjo (3 Janvier 2007)

Bon je suis, je suis, mais je post plus...

Alors voila une de la collection « j'arrette pas de prendre mes chats en photos »


----------



## Foguenne (3 Janvier 2007)

twingocerise, va falloir penser à te calmer.
Ici on poste ses meilleures photos. Si c'est pour autre chose, tu t'abstiens.
Aucune réponse n'est nécessaire à ce message. 
Foguenne


----------



## Sloughi (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Galatée (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous...

F&#233;licitations pour ces bien belles photos, notamment Bobby love: j'aime beaucoup :love et Chomsky 


Bon alors moi, j'ai fait des essais... Moi j'aime bien, mais j'aimerais beaucoup avoir votre avis, parce que c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je prends des trucs &#224; manger en photo...


*Pour vous, Mesdames...


*









Edit : Lumai, rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;... :smileyquibave:​


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2007)

Pour rester dans le thème, des essais de mendiants et de photos. 





​


----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2007)

Je vous offre le café alors 




​


----------



## Didjo (3 Janvier 2007)

L'ai déjà vue celle-là...


----------



## silvio (3 Janvier 2007)

Bon à mon tour :

Ile de Ré cet automne :











Tu n'avais pas mis le lien vers l'image mais bien vers la page.  Foguenne

Je viens juste de m'en apercevoir, et je revenais fissa, mais tu veilles ...


----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> L'ai d&#233;j&#224; vue celle-l&#224;...


pas celle-l&#224;  mais celle-ci


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Janvier 2007)

Avec un ptit ixus V2 ...


----------



## joubichou (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin on voyait la Corse depuis les collines Ni&#231;oises:






 Patoch


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

Il fume un peu trop ces derniers temps non ? 


Merci pour la r&#233;ponse Joubichou. (C'est donc la lune en plein jour.. )


----------



## joubichou (3 Janvier 2007)

prendre la lune de nuit c'est trop compliqué,donc je la prends de jour et après je bidouille,


----------



## Captain_X (3 Janvier 2007)

pffff vraiment quelle tournure d'esprit...

depuis le bord du lac on voyait le chablais ce soir






bon elle est po de ce soir, mais c'&#233;tait pareil, peut &#234;tre mieux m&#234;me


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il y a une semaine, à l'ouest du Cantal, midi



Ca me fait penser à celle-là prise le 24 décembre en Haute-Savoie. Pas un poil de neige, juste du givre


----------



## Captain_X (3 Janvier 2007)

il en est tomb&#233; 40cm hier  juste pour faire chier les touristes de la semaine derni&#232;re


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Avec un ptit ixus V2 ...




Des conseils svp ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

Bon, pour terminer sur la série de ce matin :

De une :




De deux :




Et de trois :




C'est tout pour aujourd'hui.
Mais faudra que je pense plus souvent à sortir prendre des photos de bon matin.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Pour rester dans l'eau, mais dans l'eau douce, cette fois 
Le Bès sur l'Aubrac la semaine dernière






Les bêtes sortent encore vu l'absence de neige. Monsieur sur fond d'écobuage






Et Madame pas loin mais pas à contre-jour, elle 






PS Non, les vaches d'Aubrac n'ont pas deux queues mais il peut y en avoir plusieurs


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> prendre la lune de nuit c'est trop compliqué,donc je la prends de jour et après je bidouille,



pour la lumière, il suffit de faire une mesure spot sur la lune et ça ne pose aucun souci


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2007)

juste au passage 




en attendant mes 5 films qui sont au labo


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2007)

_...au passage, bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tout ceux qui tra&#238;nent par ici ..._


----------



## soget (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2007)

@mackie :


----------



## esope (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Franswa (4 Janvier 2007)

Une tite photo de Bali


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2007)

Pour suivre Joubichou, version sans soleil à Limoges il y a quelques jours


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (4 Janvier 2007)

Bon je vais m'enhardir 
Concarneau été 2005

bcp trop grand



Oh bordel le tacheron ... comment je fais width=440 et height=315 ?

en évitant de mettre des bordures de 1500 pixels de large au moins


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

Dans la forêt de Canteleu






amis rouennais et des environs ​


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2007)

wip 
déjà postée y'a un moment mais bon ca répond alors


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

Hop





Tac. 
Edit : ah tiens, faudrait que j'y mette un cadre &#224; celle-l&#224;...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2007)

C'est cool d'être en scooter


----------



## IceandFire (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2007)

mes scan ont &#233;t&#233; fait  (6x6 recadr&#233; en 6x4,5  )​


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> _(tof d'une belle "rose"...)_


Mrs Peel ?!.... :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Ouchy - Lausanne


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est cool d'&#234;tre en scooter



Si tu choisissais mieux tes itin&#233;raires, tu serais cool aussi en voiture, en v&#233;lo, &#224; pied... 






PS. je sais, j'ai mal rogn&#233; le scan quand je l'ai coll&#233; sur notre site


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (4 Janvier 2007)

Macmarco style...  :love: 



(Cathédrale de Reims)


----------



## chomsky (4 Janvier 2007)

Salut, 

Encore une petite photo de notre bon gros soleil (et de ses deux t&#226;ches).








Petite pr&#233;cision pour Odr&#233; : il s'agit bien du soleil, pris de jour...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

chomsky a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Encore une petite photo de notre bon gros soleil (et de ses deux tâches).
> 
> ...



Très sympa!  

Ce serai intéressant que tu nous expliques comment tu as fait dans "côté cuisine".


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2007)

la c'est du vrai 6x4,5 ​


----------



## Aladisse (4 Janvier 2007)

j'espere que l'ecran brilliant de mon macbook ne me trompe pas trop sur le rendu.


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

_t'es un peu Holga Style toi, non ? 
_


----------



## Aladisse (4 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4116127 a dit:
			
		

> _t'es un peu Holga Style toi, non ?
> _



y'a un peu de ça, oui. 
de ça et de "bébé qui fait mumuse avec lightroom".


----------



## the-monk (4 Janvier 2007)

....l'Italie.....










:rose: ​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Macmarco style...  :love:
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/147/345669974_721b88c8e6.jpg​(Cathédrale de Reims)



Pictural à souhait  

Tu essayes de faire des tirages de tes travaux ?


----------



## Craquounette (4 Janvier 2007)

​
Click et je deviendrai grande​


----------



## esope (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Cillian (4 Janvier 2007)

...Et le reste du corps aussi. ​


----------



## esope (4 Janvier 2007)

et bonne nuit tout le monde.


----------



## the-monk (4 Janvier 2007)

Pour rester dans les voitures....










​


----------



## Aladisse (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (5 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

gingembre


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (5 Janvier 2007)

Always Cantelow ​


----------



## samoussa (5 Janvier 2007)

*Home sweet Home





*​


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

la taille c'est bon samoussa mais encore un peu d'effort sur le poids !


----------



## samoussa (5 Janvier 2007)

ça y'est

c'est quoi la taille maxi au fait  ?


----------



## wip (5 Janvier 2007)

Maintenant, c'est 700 pixels maxi et 100 Ko au plus 

_Zut, j'ai grillé mon Alem pour ce midi..._


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

_700 pixels de large depuis peu en pr&#233;vision de l'agrandissement pr&#233;vu par benjamin, je trouve &#231;a raisonnable et en plus &#231;a permet de rester sous les 100Ko avec une bonne qualit&#233; d'image.

quand le net sera plus largement d&#233;velopp&#233;, nous avancerons mais pour le moment, on peut se limiter &#224; juste du pageview et non du print&#8230; 
_


----------



## mamyblue (5 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin quand le soleil se lève !!!​


----------



## Moumoune (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## N°6 (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fanou (5 Janvier 2007)

J'ai l'impression qu'elle me tire la langue


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2007)

un bout du viaduc de Millau


----------



## IceandFire (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont dans le gris aujourd'hui : la montagne Sainte Victoire, il y a un peu plus de deux heures, prise de Plan d'Aups (1/4 d'heure de chez moi ).




​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)

Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;! :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2007)

ceci est un fake! le ciel bleu n'existe pas! nulle part!


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

Notez qu'au dessus de la Sainte Victoire il y a toujours quelques nuages. Mais de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;, c'&#233;tait le grand vide: pas un cumulus, rien. Un bleu profond, pur. J'&#233;tais parti faire quelques images d'un a&#233;rodrome &#224; l'abandon (ci-dessous) qui doit prochainement &#234;tre r&#233;nov&#233;. Pour tout dire, j'avais m&#234;me chaud &#224; crapahuter dans la caillasse. Mais bon, je dis ca comme ca, juste pour situer les conditions de prise de vues. 




​


----------



## the-monk (5 Janvier 2007)

:rose: ​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (5 Janvier 2007)

Pour répondre à The-monk 



​


----------



## the-monk (5 Janvier 2007)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à wip



J'en profite pour contre attaquer:









​


----------



## Sloughi (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (5 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> tof de ouf


J'aime décidément beaucoup ce que vous faites


----------



## wip (5 Janvier 2007)

Si the monk contre-attaque, je vais faire mon retour 



​


----------



## esope (5 Janvier 2007)

cet après midi avec mon frère on est allé se balader sur la plage...














​



@Amok: ça se voit pas sur les photos mais c'est vrai qu'il faisait super bon aujourd'hui dans notre pays du Sud...


----------



## Majintode (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (5 Janvier 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> _*Tomb Raider, Episode 43*_


Waouuuu, Lara !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)

esope a dit:


> cet après midi avec mon frère on est allé se balader sur la plage...



Tiens ça me fait penser a celle là:








Sud Powah!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

Et vas-y que ça bidouille.


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens &#231;a me fait penser a celle l&#224;:



Bande d'agit&#233;s !  vous allez r&#233;veiller tout le monde avec vos vagues 
(je parle pas pour Bobby, &#233;videmment, mais lui, &#231;a sent carr&#233;ment le sapin, sa flotte )

Pe&#241;iscola, dimanche dernier.







PS. Princesse, quel est le psychnalyste qui m'a foutu des palmiers comme &#231;a  ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

Ma flotte ROCHELAISE m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur! 


Puisque c'est comme &#231;a, tiens : 




De la flotte irlandaise dans ta face.


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ma flotte ROCHELAISE môôôssieur!



Je l'avais reconnue (y a le tas de pierre du fond qui est relativement reconnaissable , encore que on voit le même genre ailleurs). Accessoirement, la photo me plaît mais t'avoueras que ça donne plutôt des idées noires que des roses 

Bon,  un peu de Charente en passant, pour la peine 






PS Pour éliminer les idées noires, peut-être un peu de lecture, y a qu'à suivre Aladisse


----------



## jahrom (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Le d&#233;but (la fin ?) d'une histoire.​


Merci.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

Ouchy - Lausanne


----------



## esope (6 Janvier 2007)

une dernière que je viens de finir avant de dormir...






et merci à tous pour vos CDB:rose: :rateau:


----------



## tweek (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2007)

bon réveil à tous


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2007)

Parce que j'aime bien la trou&#233;e dans les nuages.
Et le piaf.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Janvier 2007)

:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé.


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2007)

allez une tite dernière,les potes vont affluer pour l'apéro


----------



## LucD (6 Janvier 2007)

Pour casser l'ambiance stérile du "No Comment": 
Sir Deck, magnifique instant volé, splendide réalisation pour ton Mère-Fille...J'adore. 
Aladisse, très joli compo littéraire.


Mon petit clin d'oeil à Jpmiss: Sud Powah itou, version viticole:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> Pour casser l'ambiance st&#233;rile du "No Comment":
> Sir Deck, magnifique instant vol&#233;, splendide r&#233;alisation pour ton M&#232;re-Fille...J'adore.
> Aladisse, tr&#232;s joli compo litt&#233;raire.
> 
> ...



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi: meme si le but du fil n'est pas de faires des pages de critiques, un petit commentaire de temps en temps me semble le bienvenu.

D'ailleurs je voulais dire a joubichou que pour une photo de cl&#233;bard elle est plut&#244;t r&#233;ussie et aussi a la mouette que je trouve dommage qu'il n'ait pas fait un petit pas &#224; droite pour &#234;tre bien au milieux du ponton.

Mais je suis pas modo


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2007)

en rentrant tout a l'heure, toujours sous les lignes EDF mais en num&#233;rique


----------



## LucD (6 Janvier 2007)

Super classe Macinside, bravo...Du coup la signature est presque dommage  

En version moins classe, SNCF ensoleillée, j'ai ça:


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

c'est trop lourd _(et un peu mal cadr&#233;, le ciel tout bleu, c'est dommage)_


----------



## SirDeck (6 Janvier 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> Pour casser l'ambiance st&#233;rile du "No Comment":
> Sir Deck, magnifique instant vol&#233;, splendide r&#233;alisation pour ton M&#232;re-Fille...J'adore.
> Aladisse, tr&#232;s joli compo litt&#233;raire.



Merci.

Il me semble que ce qui est hors sujet ici, ce sont les d&#233;bats ou encore les &#233;changes techniques. Il y a la cuisine pour &#231;a  Par contre, il me semble qu'exprimer le sentiment que vous inspire une image est le bienvenu. Mais pour le pourquoi du comment, c'est ailleurs  

Bref, les modo me corrigeront peut-&#234;tre, mais il me semble que tu n'es pas hors sujet. 

Edit : voil&#224;, comme le message d'Alem au-dessus (sans la partie modo en vert si tu ne l'es pas  )


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais je suis pas modo




c'est pas ce sens là de "recadrer" qu'ils utilisent


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est pas ce sens là de "recadrer" qu'ils utilisent



_je suis photographe professionel banane


_


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2007)

​
rémi, j'ai pensé à toi avec cette photo


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2007)

bah je sais mais ca change pas l'ambivalence du mot concernant les moderateurs


----------



## macmarco (6 Janvier 2007)

Un salut aux gars (et filles) de Ménilmontant et alentours.


----------



## Virpeen (6 Janvier 2007)

PS : Photo prise &#224; Dole (Jura) :rose:


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2007)

fabienne :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben je ne peux pas faire autrement que poster celle-ci, maintenant... :rose: (Scan d'un film 120...  merci Holga :rose


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

j'adooooore (pas louxor  )


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Janvier 2007)

une photo un peu "givrée"


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

On dirait un pochette d'album de The Cure


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> (Scan d'un film 120...  merci Holga :rose
> 
> Holga Style​



ce qui est bien c'est que maintenant sur h0lg4.org, je vais pouvoir mettre "fan de Virpeen" dans ma signature !


----------



## samoussa (6 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Bon ben je ne peux pas faire autrement que poster celle-ci, maintenant... :rose: (Scan d'un film 120...  merci Holga :rose



excellent !


----------



## Aladisse (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (6 Janvier 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> Mon petit clin d'oeil à Jpmiss: Sud Powah itou, version viticole:



Sud powah, Sud powah, ah vous me faites rigoler les gens... avec le rechauffement climatique bientôt on sera tous dans le sud powah... même au groenland...


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

_quoique&#8230;_


----------



## Sloughi (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Cillian (7 Janvier 2007)

Un petit coin de Seine et Marne de derrière chez moi.









Avec beaucoup d'imagination, pour cause de hors cadre, à gauche de la photo,
(Heu! Non, plus à gauche encore) vous devriez voir Mickeyville à l'horizon.  ​


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2007)

Un Glasgow kiss &#224; la cantonnade.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

............


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Janvier 2007)

mettrai la suite plus tard si vous avez envie...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2007)

Tiens Harry Potter au concert de noir désir


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Janvier 2007)

en bas c un r&#233;al d'une  &#233;mission de musique sur la chaine nationale Belge... et au dessus c'est un membre de Hollywood Porn Star et de Piano Club


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2007)

Brumes d'Ariège


----------



## Moumoune (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens Harry Potter au concert de noir désir



on dirait aussi le psychopathe de sin city


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on dirait aussi le psychopathe de sin city


il va etre ravi!


----------



## fanou (7 Janvier 2007)

pas facile la macro...


----------



## wip (7 Janvier 2007)

.............. 


​


----------



## the-monk (7 Janvier 2007)

:rose: ​


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2007)

sitelle


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

puisqu'il vous montre de jolies photos, une jolie photo de lui


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2007)

très joli portrait


----------



## al02 (7 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4119246 a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'il vous montre de jolies photos, une jolie photo de lui
> 
> 
> 
> http://netivot.free.fr/decembre2006/Wip2.JPG



Thierry Lhermitte ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Janvier 2007)

Petit coucou à tous ... cela faisait un bout de temps que je n'étais pas venu trainer ici !


----------



## Sloughi (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (7 Janvier 2007)

*Pour rester dans le noir & blanc (ainsi que les lampadaires   )



*


----------



## the-monk (7 Janvier 2007)

:rose:​


----------



## mamyblue (7 Janvier 2007)

Aujourd'hui il fait pas un temps d'hiver, c'est plutôt le printemps avec des fleurs !!!


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2007)

KIKI &#224; la chasse (photographique bien sur)
200 mm en mode S


----------



## desertea (7 Janvier 2007)

Canon 350D 1600 iso


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Canon 350D 1600 iso
> 
> http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6020/img2998tz4.jpg



Photo pas terrible &#224; mon gout mais tres interessante du point de vue de la qualit&#233; du capteur: pas de bruit a 1600 iso c'est top! 

maiwen j'adore ton paysage brumeux  et moumone tr&#232;s jolie maitrise de la profondeur de champs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Mouais  Envoie la HD. Parce que du bruit, j'en ai un peu sur mon 30D, si il y en a moins sur un 350D&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4119664 a dit:
			
		

> Envoie la HD.


_
en privé donc  et postez des tophs au lieu de causer encore et toujours du bruit ou alors achetez un Koss  _


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2007)

d'mon temps le bruit on appelait ça " le grain", ça avait son charme


----------



## fanou (7 Janvier 2007)

c'est la seule plante qui fleurisse en hiver chez moi...
j'exploite donc


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Didjo (7 Janvier 2007)

Moumoune a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/arnaudbrion/_MG_4651.jpg



Jme remet pas de celle l&#224;... :love:


----------



## Captain_X (7 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> d'mon temps le bruit on appelait ça " le grain", ça avait son charme



surtout sur du noir et blanc


----------



## SirDeck (7 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> http://cubit.free.fr/yves/yo13.jpg​



Classique mais efficace 



jpmiss a dit:


> Photo pas terrible à mon gout mais tres interessante du point de vue de la qualité du capteur: pas de bruit a 1600 iso c'est top!





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4119664 a dit:
			
		

> Mouais  Envoie la HD. Parce que du bruit, j'en ai un peu sur mon 30D, si il y en a moins sur un 350D





samoussa a dit:


> d'mon temps le bruit on appelait ça " le grain", ça avait son charme





Captain_X a dit:


> surtout sur du noir et blanc



Sur ce point, voir en cuisine pour le gérer lors de la prise de vue (les exemples sont fait avec un 350D).
Un cliché peut contenir moins de bruit en 400 iso par rapport à un 100 : tout dépend de l'exposition.
Pour le 1600 iso, sur 350D, on entre dans l'artistique  On peut faire dest trucs sympathiques


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sur ce point, voir en cuisine pour le gérer lors de la prise de vue (les exemples sont fait avec un 350D).
> Un cliché peut contenir moins de bruit en 400 iso par rapport à un 100 : tout dépend de l'exposition.
> Pour le 1600 iso, sur 350D, on entre dans l'artistique  On peut faire dest trucs sympathiques



en cuisine je ne sais meme pas faire marcher un four, alors....
 le jour que je comprendra son fonctionnement je comprendra aussi surement votre chairabia apnesque    


edit 1 : 
je vais voir ce que mon  iphoto contient de pas trop moche et je reviendra pour
poster un edit 2 




edit 2 :


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2007)

aucun rapport :rose:


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2007)

c'est que ... c'est un arbre important


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

il y a quelques années, près du Palais de tokyo, j'étais encore genevois à l'époque, un choc... elle s'efface 
Finalement, c'est pas si rare, pas vrai Alèm 



​


----------



## PommeQ (8 Janvier 2007)

Un petit morceau de tracteur ...


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Bruit ...


----------



## al02 (8 Janvier 2007)

*La magie de Noël.*





​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

moi cette ann&#233;e pere noel* m'a fait bien rire.....

voil&#224; ce qu'il a mis a la place de la chaussette traditionnelle     



http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3xt4.jpg


je mets un liens pour la photo originale ......pour que vous puissiez mieux voir    


*bioman


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je mets un liens pour la photo originale ......pour que vous puissiez mieux voir



C'est pas flagrant ! On distingue une t&#234;te de clown avec deux olives dans un panier, v&#234;tu d'un maillot &#233;cossais sur lequel est not&#233; "C'est moi le clown". On devine que ledit clown est blond. Il a du rentrer r&#233;cemment puisque ses chaussures portent encore des traces de terre. Si j'en crois ses dents, il a mang&#233; de la pizza &#224; midi (traces d'anchois). 

A ses pieds, un ours blanc (d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;, semble t-il) aux yeux en forme de flageolet. Une biblioth&#232;que &#224; moiti&#233; vide (ou &#224; moiti&#233; pleine selon que l'on soit intello f&#233;ru de lecture ou pas) qui a capt&#233;e la totalit&#233; de l'&#233;clair du flash semble pr&#234;te &#224; tomber sur le crane de l'enfant qui s'est endormi (imbib&#233; d'alcool, c'est evident) en ouvrant un paquet plat.

Ah oui, il y a un sapin aussi, &#224; droite. Je pense que la photo a du &#234;tre prise aux alentours du 25 d&#233;cembre, ce que semble confirmer la premi&#232;re phrase de ton post.

Mais a part ca on ne voit pas grand chose. C'est quoi, le message cach&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais a part ca on ne voit pas grand chose. C'est quoi, le message caché ?



j'ai rdv avec mon toubib (ben oué , je me fais vieille, j'ai mal au bras maintenaint :rose: ) pour me faire piquer dans 10 minutes.....

dès que je rentre , je edite et je met mon chausson de noel en pls grand


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai rdv avec mon toubib (ben ou&#233; , je me fais vieille, j'ai mal au bras maintenaint :rose: ) pour me faire piquer dans 10 minutes.....



C'est un peu extr&#234;me comme traitement... Normalement c'est en cas de pattes bris&#233;es, et uniquement si tu comptes courir le prochain prix d'Am&#233;rique.


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Aladisse (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

... dans la série des grands plaisirs et grands effets du Jour de l'An en provenance de la Capitale des Gaules :love: 







​
_Clic-Photo pour mieux voir les dessins dessus, et quelques explications (Fortement conseillé aux personnes vulnérables au choc :love​_


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2007)

Mmmmmhhhh !!! Miam les chocolats !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2007)

j'avais la version été, j'ai maintenant la version hiver


----------



## Captain_X (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2007)

tiens des canards ,ça faisait longtemps


----------



## PommeQ (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ballon rose​



trop trop trop belle :love: 

j'adore 







edit : pour le loup sans lunette 

http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image4ej8.jpg


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi cette année pere noel* m'a fait bien rire.....
> voilà ce qu'il a mis a la place de la chaussette traditionnelle
> http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3xt4.jpg



 

:afraid: Il a mis une armoire !!???  
T'as raison c'est Bioman ton Père Noël... :style:


----------



## PommeQ (8 Janvier 2007)

Je vous montre ma chance ... :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> tiens des canards ,ça faisait longtemps



A force tu vas me faire aimer la chasse...aux canards !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

c'est aussi un canard celui là ? :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (8 Janvier 2007)

....


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Janvier 2007)

La Vall&#233;e de Joux le 31 d&#233;cembre  (merci &#224; mon Squal pour les cours sur Photoshop Elements... mais ch'uis encore d&#233;butante :bebe: )


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> ....



  Roooh ! C'est pas sympa de montrer mes caries à tout le monde ! J'ai ma pudeur...


----------



## Lastrada (8 Janvier 2007)

- Crap !


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2007)

super la dernière las  

j'ai ressorti ça de mon dernier passage à lyon. fête des lumières


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2007)

_alors il est possible que j'aie déjà posté une version un peu différente de cette photo...au pire, vous zappez et vous passez à la suivante _


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2007)

pas très belle mais ... elle me fait penser à celle d'yvos ( bah ... faut imaginer hein ! )


----------



## PommeQ (8 Janvier 2007)

Un thé et dodo ...




:sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

_c'est un coup &#224; s'attraper plus des engelures que des angevines ang&#233;liques&#8230;
_


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

Pfff, ma voisine est une chieuse, je croise mon voisin space... y pleut, c'est nul... j'ai pas pu faire mieux...

Dédicace au m.


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2007)

ah bah justement je comptais poster ça : 




nato, très joli la villette la nuit (c'est bien ça j'espère)


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2007)

Maiwen, webo vous ne seriez pas rentré dans l'an padair.

MOUARFFFFF WAAAAAAAAAA HOUHOUHOUHOUHOU.

pardon je suis désolé.


----------



## Lastrada (9 Janvier 2007)

"L'an padair", elle est bonne celle-l&#224; LOL kikou.  




Salut les amis, bisous, bisous


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pfff, ma voisine est une chieuse, je croise mon voisin space... y pleut, c'est nul... j'ai pas pu faire mieux...
> 
> Dédicace au m.



Elle me fait penser à Smoke On The Water ta photo WebO


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos commentaires.    toys. 

teo, oui c'est marrant tiens... et c'est pas loin de Montreux tout &#231;a...


----------



## chomsky (9 Janvier 2007)

La tour montparnasse...






C'est joli Angers l'hiver !


----------



## Aladisse (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (9 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> pas très belle ... elle me fait penser à celle d'yvos ...


Je sais pas trop comment je le prendrais moi


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je sais pas trop comment je le prendrais moi



flute :rose: y'avait un "mais" entre les deux ! enfin c'est pas du tout ce que j'ai voulu dire bien évidemment


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je sais pas trop comment je le prendrais moi


..

....je l'prend, j'le retourne...


ah non, désolé, c'était pas ça le texte.


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


>



Lastrada, il faudrait que tu me l'envoie pour que je la poste dans "Autoportraits" !


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

[Mode "fayotageModo" ON]
Bon, il faudrait que je poste des photos moi, plutôt que de faire du flood à  2 balles
[Mode "fayotageModo OFF] :rateau: 

Dont acte :
Après la jolie :love: photo de maiwen on peut atterrir dans des coins comme ceux là...






​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

il y a eu du changement depuis la dernière.


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> il y a eu du changement depuis la dernière.




Tu es sûr qu'il n'y en a qu'un ?! :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> il y a eu du changement depuis la dernière.



il est vrai que Madame a desormais le teint moins pâle


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu es sûr qu'il n'y en a qu'un ?! :love:



J'espère si non je suis mal.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## soget (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'espère si non je suis mal.



Détrompe toi, deux il y na pas mieux :bebe: 

18 biberons, par jour, autant de couche, mais surtout 2 fois plus de câlin, de bisous, bref que du bonheur.  

Félicitations


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re si non je suis mal.


Paul, je me suis un peu fourvoy&#233; dans la signification de ta signature... vu qui a post&#233; juste apr&#232;s toi !!!  ...
Moi qui croyais voir de belles photos, j'ai &#233;t&#233; servi tiens !!! :sick:


Belle exercice quand m&#234;me


----------



## Captain_X (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Aaaah ! :love:  Un peu de fraîcheur en ces temps de Keynote !


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2007)

Sur un trottoir parisien.


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2007)

Toujours un trottoir parisien.


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> [Mode "fayotageModo" ON]
> Bon, il faudrait que je poste des photos moi, plutôt que de faire du flood à  2 balles
> [Mode "fayotageModo OFF] :rateau:
> 
> ...





Elle est vraiment superbe cette photo Lufo !    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (10 Janvier 2007)

coucou


----------



## r0m1 (10 Janvier 2007)

En tournant le dos au coucher de soleil pour une fois, pour ne plus  m'intéresser à la mer, mais m'occuper de la montagne


----------



## Picouto (10 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Toujours un trottoir parisien.



_*GVF*_ fait le trottoir en plus     


Ah oui, la même

 à l'envers. En moins bien, aussi


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2007)

juste avant d'aller faire les soldes


----------



## joubichou (10 Janvier 2007)

c'est vrai il y a du grain,mais l'oiseau etait très loin et il a fallu recadrer


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (10 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (10 Janvier 2007)

Voici deux tirages réalisés à 4 mains (les 2 d'iNano et les 2 miennes) cet après-midi...:rose:  Et bien sûr, photos prises avec Holga, mais je ne savais pas qu'il fallait enlever le cache 4,5x6...


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2007)

la première rappelle de bons souvenirs plein de blind test et lasagnes retournées :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (10 Janvier 2007)

Une dernière givrée...


----------



## Lastrada (10 Janvier 2007)

Quand Charles Rennie Mackintosh rend hommage à John Lennon avant sa naissance


----------



## macmarco (10 Janvier 2007)

Paysage TGV.


----------



## jahrom (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (11 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2007)

L'objet du délit en "pied"... ​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2007)

Super Nato


----------



## jahrom (11 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2007)

( Aujourd'hui, vers 15 heures )​


----------



## joubichou (11 Janvier 2007)

Le préféré de son papa


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2007)

_Les herbes m'arrivaient &#224; mi-jambes et j'essayais de traverser la pelouse le plus vite possible, en direction du ch&#226;teau. Cette b&#226;tisse silencieuse m'intriguait. Je craignais de d&#233;couvrir que derri&#232;re la fa&#231;ade, il n'y avait plus rien que des herbes hautes et des pans de mur &#233;croul&#233;s._
Patrick Modiano.​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (11 Janvier 2007)

tiens un piaf


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Toi,toi mon toit ..


----------



## Captain_X (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (11 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> poterie &#224; l'envers


Elle est tr&#232;s jolie cette poterie. Mais pourquoi l'avoir prise &#224; l'envers ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/macys.jpg​



Rhââââ! :love: :love:


----------



## Captain_X (11 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Elle est très jolie cette poterie. Mais pourquoi l'avoir prise à l'envers ?



bah peut être que c'est parceque c'est un bouchon de tuyeauterie d'alambic qui perle et qu'il est à l'endroit... mais effectivement dans l'autre sens, la poterie c'est pas idiot


----------



## samoussa (11 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/macys.jpg



yesss


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (11 Janvier 2007)

Macmarco, j'adore la deuxi&#232;me 

Elis, ta premi&#232;re photo est de toute beaut&#233;  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2007)

C'est plein de belles choses. Et en plus il y en a plein qui montent direct au septième ciel (jpmiss, elisnice, macmarco) 

Bon, je n'ai pas le temps de chercher, alors à défaut d'emboucher les trompettes de la renommée pour applaudir à tout vent, ce sera le trombone de la renommée
(c'est au carnaval de Limoux, une autre année, sinon, il commence déjà dimanche  mais j'attendrai sans doute la semaine d'après pour aller faire fecos)


----------



## Captain_X (12 Janvier 2007)

bon c'est pas la même goutte


----------



## Lastrada (12 Janvier 2007)

ah oui tiens

Faut que je te fasse un aveu :  j'ai jamais pris &#231;a pour une poterie, plut&#244;t pour une partie de taureau heureux, tu vois ?


----------



## Franswa (12 Janvier 2007)

Quelques autres ptites photos de Bali 

Photo1
Photo2

Pardon pour la taille de l'image :rose:


----------



## twk (12 Janvier 2007)

"Gouttes d'eau sur pierres brûlantes"

A défaut de neige


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2007)

_Pour pouvoir poster cette photo, j'ai enlevé la personne qui s'y trouvait..._​



Lastrada a dit:


> ah oui tiens
> _(tof d'alien)​_​


La dernière fois que je suis passé à Londres (_y'a longtemps !_), y'avait ce monstre de plus de 2 m de haut à l'entrée de "_Forbidden Planet_"... :love: 
L'est où celui-ci ?!... ​


----------



## bengilli (12 Janvier 2007)

Un lenticulaire sur le Mont Blanc...


----------



## joubichou (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2007)

les premiers teste de noir et blanc.


----------



## Melounette (12 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Melounette (12 Janvier 2007)

Ca sera tout pour aujourd'hui.:rateau: Je vais y aller crescendo, parce que : nanananèreuh ! Moi je suis allée faire des photos avec une star de ce fil-euh ! Et pas vous euh !
Gna.
Oui bin j'suis qu'une Miss Pompom.:rose:​


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (12 Janvier 2007)

Ca m'évoque ça tiens :


----------



## silvio (12 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/354200762_bea0eb9c79.jpg?v=0


Aucune retouche ?


jpmiss a dit:


> Super image N&B de jpmiss


Superbe ... 
et si tu agrandissais le cadre noir, pour accentuer l'effet contraste ?





Franswa a dit:


> Quelques autres ptites photos de Bali
> 
> Photo1
> Photo2
> ...


Ben m&#234;me probl&#232;me ...

Alors Rome
Et Budapest


----------



## wip (12 Janvier 2007)

Melounette, la première est suppperbe   :love:


----------



## joubichou (12 Janvier 2007)

une prise ce matin


----------



## twk (12 Janvier 2007)

Waaa wip, je me prosterne devant ta photo :love:

Joubichou


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> superbe, Jean-Marc ! :love:
> 
> *à Paris, c'est moins bleu *
> 
> ...



Merci Elise. 
Au-dessus des nuages, c'est forcément plus bleu ! 




r0m1 a dit:


> Macmarco, j'adore la deuxième



Merci 




r0m1 a dit:


> Elis, ta première photo est de toute beauté  :love:



Je suis d'accord, la seconde n'est pas mal non plus. 




Luc G a dit:


> C'est plein de belles choses. Et en plus il y en a plein qui montent direct au septième ciel (jpmiss, elisnice, macmarco)
> 
> Bon, je n'ai pas le temps de chercher, alors à défaut d'emboucher les trompettes de la renommée pour applaudir à tout vent, ce sera le trombone de la renommée
> (c'est au carnaval de Limoux, une autre année, sinon, il commence déjà dimanche  mais j'attendrai sans doute la semaine d'après pour aller faire fecos)



Merci 
Faire fecos, ça veut dire faire blanquette ?(oui, PascalSeventySevenStyle :rateau:  )



Melounette a dit:


> Ca sera tout pour aujourd'hui.:rateau: Je vais y aller crescendo, parce que : nanananèreuh ! Moi je suis allée faire des photos avec une star de ce fil-euh ! Et pas vous euh !
> Gna.
> Oui bin j'suis qu'une Miss Pompom.:rose:​




Chouette photo Miss Pompom !  :love:
Elle me rappelle quelque chose....     :love:



silvio a dit:


> Aucune retouche ?



Qu'appelles-tu retouche ?
Post-traitement et petite correction de déformation.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (12 Janvier 2007)

p'tite dernière avant d'aller au pieu,(les élagueurs se couchent tôt en général)


----------



## joubichou (12 Janvier 2007)

Comme on me le demande si gentiment je vous la mets en grand (elle est déja vendue)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Pitchoune (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Un chantier et 2 grues



Tiens... y m'semble que je le connais un peu ce chantier


----------



## Sloughi (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Pitchoune (12 Janvier 2007)

Bon... elle vient c'te neige ou bien?!


----------



## SirDeck (13 Janvier 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2007)

Je voulais la poster dans photos insolites, mais en fait je la trouve plutôt jolie.  Elle n'est pas de moi, mais de mon papa.

Chien de berger au Pays Basque.


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2007)

bijour tous


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/sirdeck/images/Photos/_MG_8811flou.jpg​



Que montre l'index en bas?


----------



## Picouto (13 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Que montre l'index en bas?



quand le sage pointe du doigt, l'imb&#233;cile regarde le doigt


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (13 Janvier 2007)

Moi je vois une tronche, et vous ?


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Moumoune (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Majintode (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2007)

_clic-photo pour info_​


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/coney.jpg[/​



Jolie mouette !! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2007)

​

PS : Chose promise


----------



## Sloughi (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2007)

PS : Bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## Virpeen (13 Janvier 2007)

It's Holga time ! (scans film 120 fuji 160iso)









PS : il va falloir que je colmate au niveau du couvercle arrière, on dirait...


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2007)

_message perso : aleminou aime beaucoup&#8230; 
_


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tweek (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de tourisme du côté du Quercy, près des frontières de la Corrèze et du Périgord, du côté de Castelnau.

Juste au pied du château





Et depuis Loubressac, sur le plateau


----------



## Nexka (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour rester dans la région de Luc G, une photo prise dans le Causse du Lot, prés de Figeac.


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (14 Janvier 2007)

Premier post ici.


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> Premier post ici.



Belle photo ?


----------



## quenaur (14 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Belle photo ?



Petit souci pour la pièce jointe, il me dit que j'ai dépassé le cota.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Janvier 2007)

Luc G,Nexka   






 

Il y avait beaucoup de soleil ce jour l&#224;! :mouais: Le ciel &#233;tait un peu cram&#233;.


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

ce matin il fait beau et les piafs sont là


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

celle là est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> celle là est mieux


Dans ce cas, poste directement la meilleure Oh, mais tu sais que c'est un peu le principe du fil ça ?


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

oui Doc mais la dernière je viens de la prendre


----------



## Cillian (14 Janvier 2007)

Escaliers du chemin boisé sous la Basilique Notre-Dame de Fourvière.​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Janvier 2007)

avec un petit G7 !


----------



## Lastrada (14 Janvier 2007)

Avec un petit 350D !


----------



## Picouto (14 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Avec un petit 350D !
> 
> piti d&#233;mon​


Tu t'es tromp&#233; Las  c'est l&#224; pour ce genre de photos ! 




_
Edith : merci, maintenant je peux justifier aupr&#232;s de la patronne de l'achat d'un Imac24 _


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

vive les canards  





excuses moi DOC


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (14 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

ah bé y vont pas aussi nous emmerder dans les bois,allez une de KIKI pour pas flooder


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2007)

​
PS : Trop tard Kiki


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

Tibo *****


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pris énormément de photos ces dernières semaines, très peu me satisfont, à part peut-être ces deux-ci. 











(Oui, chez nous, on fait sa gym à terre.    )


----------



## Captain_X (14 Janvier 2007)

le meilleur est à venir


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

pas sur !


----------



## Captain_X (14 Janvier 2007)

tu dis ca car t'as pas accouch&#233; d'un piaf Joubichou


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

avant d'en arriver l&#224; t'as un un sacr&#233; taf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et c'est pas fini photo rare les trois d'un coup


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2007)

..eu...et toutes les photos de canards postées ici, tu les mets aussi sur les murs? 

tu dois avoir une graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaande maison


----------



## Captain_X (14 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> avant d'en arriver l&#224; t'as un un sacr&#233; taf et c'est pas fini photo rare les trois d'un coup



lequel &#224; des plumes ???


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ..eu...et toutes les photos de canards postées ici, tu les mets aussi sur les murs?
> 
> tu dois avoir une graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaande maison



seulement les plus belles


----------



## PommeQ (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (14 Janvier 2007)

Trop de canard, tue le canard.


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour rappeler le pays &#224; Nexka  

La Braunhie et plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment Soulom&#232;s (enfin si je ne me plante pas), un pays perdu et pauvre mais o&#249; l'&#226;me respire &#224; son aise.






Et du c&#244;t&#233; de la vall&#233;e du C&#233;l&#233;, enfin au-dessus, un tout petit bout du mus&#233;e rural de Cuzals, un site trop peu conn&#233; o&#249; r&#234;ver sur le pass&#233; mais pas seulement (il y a une fouille de l'an 3000 ou 2500 je ne sais plus, mise en sc&#232;ne, qui vaut son pesant de cacahu&#232;tes )


----------



## Sloughi (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (14 Janvier 2007)

et bonne soirée


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

rha la galére les pieces jointes


----------



## Captain_X (15 Janvier 2007)

comme il disait l'autre con de zean-zack


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2007)

Deja post&#233;e ??

Je fais une fixette sur mon modele pref&#233;r&#233;e :love:


----------



## wip (15 Janvier 2007)

Hier, je me suis fais un p'tit rail  .​ 


​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## LucD (15 Janvier 2007)

C'est tordu, bruité, pas exceptionnel du tout, mais j'aime bien.
Dans Bordeaux cette nuit.


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2007)

ZORRO


----------



## desertea (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je ne vais pas me faire que des amis , mais comment dire...Joubichou, avec tout le respect que je te dois, et je dis cela sinc&#232;rement, ne penses-tu pas qu'une ou deux photos d'un m&#234;me sujet, bien choisies, travaill&#233;es, seraient pr&#233;f&#233;rables &#224; 50 photos, certes jolies, mais finalement tellement proches les unes des autres (je n'y connais rien en piaf ni canard, mais bon  ) qu'on (enfin, c'est mon cas) ne fait plus la diff&#233;rence entre elles et on ne les appr&#233;cie plus de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re. 

Attention, je ne critique pas la photo en soi et loin de moi l'id&#233;e de brider les envies de poster, mais c'est &#224; mon avis une question de respect entre nous (les participants du fil et ceux qui le suivent).


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2007)

OK


----------



## quenaur (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2007)

En farfouillant dans de veilles photos pour le thread "coup de vieux" j'ai retrouv&#233; quelques photos prises de mon balcon le matin avant de partir au lyc&#233;e (vers 1984).
Celleci est une des plus sp&#233;ctaculaire:


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> Hier, je me suis fais un p'tit rail  .​
> 
> ​






Wip, j'adore !!


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2007)

quenaur a dit:


>



il aurait mieux valu l'afficher directement sur le forum, elle est très jolie cette photo


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (15 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> il aurait mieux valu l'afficher directement sur le forum, elle est très jolie cette photo




J'aurai bien voulu mais j'ai pas trouvé la manip. pour le faire.


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> J'aurai bien voulu mais j'ai pas trouvé la manip. pour le faire.





Clique dans ma signature.


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> _La mer..._​


Tiens !... Je vois une mouette....


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Wip, j'adore !!



Ça ne m'étonne pas, très "macmarcoStyle" cette photo...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> J'aurai bien voulu mais j'ai pas trouvé la manip. pour le faire.


----------



## quenaur (15 Janvier 2007)

Merci macmarco, je crois qu'à partir de maintenant je vais avoir beaucoup plus envie de poster ici.


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2007)

Essai de mon tout nouveau pentax *istDs. 
conclusion : ne pas oublier le pare soleil...





​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/9097/image4eh6.jpg




c'est assez conceptuel comme image... mais je suis pas très art moderne...


----------



## Picouto (15 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Essai de mon tout nouveau pentax *istDs.
> conclusion : ne pas oublier le pare soleil...
> 
> 
> tof​


ça penche pas, ça venait donc de l'ancien proprio


----------



## Captain_X (15 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> En farfouillant dans de veilles photos pour le thread "coup de vieux" j'ai retrouv&#233; quelques photos prises de mon balcon le matin avant de partir au lyc&#233;e (vers 1984).
> Celleci est une des plus sp&#233;ctaculaire:




boarf de mon ancienne terrasse je me plaignais pas non plus .. la premi&#232;re qui me tombe sous la main


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Y a des privil&#233;gi&#233;s !
> (moi, &#224; l'&#226;ge du lyc&#233;e, j'en r&#234;vais d'avoir *cette vue-l&#224;* de mon balcon !)
> 
> :love:



C'est pas la baie des anges mais le port et une des plages de Cap d'Ail.
Monaco se trouve juste &#224; gauche de la photo (et mon Lyc&#233;e &#233;tait sur le Rocher, pile en face du mus&#233;e oc&#233;anographique)   



Captain_X a dit:


> boarf de mon ancienne terrasse je me plaignais pas non plus


En effet


----------



## Sloughi (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

dans une rue d'amsterdam...


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> nous aussi, on a de la chance !
> 
> [/CENTER]



C'est clair ....


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Ah oui. :rateau:
> De toutes fa&#231;ons, &#231;a ne change rien : tu restes un privil&#233;gi&#233;.
> 
> Bon, il n'y a pas que la mer et les lacs dans la vie&#8230;, nous aussi, on a de la chance !



c'est &#224; dire que l&#224;, sur la partie droite, c'est mon ancien bureau, vois-tu 

une autre vision du truc par l&#224; (d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e, donc je la remet pas)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2007)

elisnice et Dendrimere j'adore!!!  

'tain faut que je retourne a NYC (bah ouais c'est qd meme autre chose que la D&#233;fense    )


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2007)

un portrait ça change des canards et des piafs


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2007)

Bon, trop tard pour éditer mon message du haut.

Nato, j'adore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (15 Janvier 2007)

*Tarente 

*





​
* Sanary s/mer janvier 07*​
​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> http://membres.mezimages.com/image/samoussa/fork2.jpg​



On fait un clin d'&#339;il &#224; Andr&#233; Kert&#233;sz et sa fourchette ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2007)

A peine retouchée


----------



## LucD (16 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> A peine retouchée



Tricheur !!!!! 

mais bien classieux quand même.
Très joli Nato Kino, d'autant plus qu'aucune règle académique de compo n'est vraiment respectée   J'adore

Rien à voir avec les canards, la plage, les toitures...juste un peu de lumière dans l'obscurité.


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

Nato, si le père Jobs voit ça, il va crier  : faire de la pub pour le télégraphe Chappe juste après la sortie de l'iphone, c'est un scaaaandâââle ! 

Et c'est bien beau  

Bon, juste histoire de ne pas flooder, un endroit d'où surveiller le télégraphe 
(château de Castelnau)


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> On fait un clin d'&#339;il &#224; Andr&#233; Kert&#233;sz et sa fourchette ?



version Kertesz





:rose:  j'adore

ps : mersi &#224; vous pour les c de boules


----------



## Lastrada (16 Janvier 2007)

You want to know my name ? u want to see my Face ? i'm ze déveul.


----------



## Captain_X (16 Janvier 2007)

Probablement l'image pour laquelle je me suis le plus fait chier... &#224; plat ventre avec un Dimage Ultracompact et le Zoom 3 a fond (d'o&#249; le bruit)


----------



## quenaur (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (16 Janvier 2007)

rOm1, elle est vraiment magnifique :love:  .

Merci à tous, surtout pour le "macmarco style", je suis très honoré  .



​


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2007)

_cliconezeupictchueure_​


----------



## Virpeen (16 Janvier 2007)

Non, je ne suis pas en prison...


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2007)

De très jolies photos tous,( Alem ça à l'air très intimiste comme salle de concert)

Je tenais aussi vraiment à vous remercier pour tout vos commentaires :rose:  

_Promis Alem, je reviens avec une photo  _


----------



## Craquounette (16 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen : Ah ben non... Toi tu dois être la gardienne autrement tu serais de l'autre côté de la porte :rateau: 

rom1 :


----------



## quenaur (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (16 Janvier 2007)

Bon je fais une tentative avec vignette vu la taille des images
Bains Gellert &#224; Budapest


----------



## Sloughi (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je tenais aussi vraiment à vous remercier pour tout vos commentaires :rose:


C'est vrai qu'elle est très belle ta photo. On dirait du elisnice :rateau:


----------



## dool (16 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je suis loin d'assurer, mais c'est une de mes plus belles :rose: 


Quand les éléments se rencontrent...


----------



## Captain_X (16 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est très belle ta photo. On dirait du elisnice :rateau:



effectivement elle déchire pour de bon


----------



## Picouto (16 Janvier 2007)

'tin j'arrête pas en ce moment :rateau:




​


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (16 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/4458/oiseauxwebwr6.jpg​



 :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2007)

MacMarco, Picouto


----------



## landrih (16 Janvier 2007)

comment on fait pour mettre une photo?
les miennes sont tros lourdes...


----------



## guigus31 (16 Janvier 2007)

landrih a dit:


> comment on fait pour mettre une photo?
> les miennes sont tros lourdes...



tout est expliqué ici !


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

landrih a dit:


> comment on fait pour mettre une photo?
> les miennes sont tros lourdes...



En fait pas mieux


----------



## doudou83 (16 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (16 Janvier 2007)

rhaaaaaaaaaaa :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: YVOS M'A TUER :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:... le K10 te va bien 
_
Edit : non je ne flooderai point, et je resterai dans l'abstrait_




​


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> ça penche pas, ça venait donc de l'ancien proprio



j'vois pas de quoi tu parles!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> En fait pas mieux



Son compte est bon  



​


----------



## jahrom (16 Janvier 2007)

ça manque de poésie...


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

je sais plus qui me demandait quelle boulot tu faisais... 

Ps : les neons sont un de mes sujet pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. Il faudra que j'en poste un de ces jours


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Melounette (17 Janvier 2007)

P'tite forme en ce moment.:sleep: Merci au proprio de l'arbre.​


----------



## quenaur (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## richard-deux (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2007)

hihi je reconnais l'arbre de melou 




la vue de ma chambre, ce matin &#224; 8h  (pleurez pas je vais bien ^^... et encore j'ai enlev&#233; le barreau qui apparaissait sur la gauche  )

edit : d'ailleurs enfait non c'est meme pas la vraie vue de ma chambre, de ma chambre je vois que le mur de droite, c'est si on arrive &#224; etre assez extensible pour passer la tete entre les barreaux et tourner la tete


----------



## Captain_X (17 Janvier 2007)

ca m'arrive aussi d'aller en ville











merci elisnice


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

C'est un abri-bus ou une cellule de d&#233;grisement ? Le monsieur est un peu d&#233;braill&#233; et je ne vois pas les horaires


----------



## Captain_X (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133424 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un abri-bus ou une cellule de dégrisement ? Le monsieur est un peu débraillé et je ne vois pas les horaires



 abris-bus d'un coté (papy qui cherche de la monnaie pour le tram) et station de taxi de l'autre... avec la mallette, mais les deux mondes ne se côtoie pas... on est en suisse bordel


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (17 Janvier 2007)

La Défense, un matin de février


----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2007)

les noisetiers sont en fleurs:mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (17 Janvier 2007)

*Galerie Vivienne ( Paris 2è)






Passage Parisien







*​


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

Rh&#226;&#226;&#226; put*in mais effacez lui son compte! 




:love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rh&#226;&#226;&#226; put*in mais effacez lui son compte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment, on l'a d&#233;j&#224; abandonn&#233; sur une &#238;le d&#233;serte, il a lanc&#233; une bouteille &#224; la mer. 
Et elle est superbe au point que personne ne  va vouloir l'ouvrir et qu'il va rester sur son &#238;le


----------



## Sloughi (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhâââ put*in mais effacez lui son compte!
> :love:




franchement il mériterait d'être flageller à l'ortie fraiche...
on peut pas dire que TOUTES ces images sont bien ca fini par lasser 

mais celles-ci, l'est super canon


----------



## r0m1 (17 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


>



Mais comment fait il ????!!!!!!!! :love: :love:  

edit: Captain_X ton image du ponton est superbe aussi !!


----------



## Picouto (17 Janvier 2007)

_Nan rien_


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_franchement, la plus po&#233;tique c'est celle de Maiwen&#8230; :love:

dendri : as usual ! 
_


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rh&#226;&#226;&#226; put*in mais effacez lui son compte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au pire, si on arrive pas &#224; effacer son compte, on peut peut-&#234;tre l'effacer lui  

cette photo me fait assez penser &#224; ce qu'on voit de temps en temps sur chromasia 

_ouais, je sais, plage, d&#233;chets, c'est un peu l&#233;ger comme parall&#232;le_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhâââ put*in mais effacez lui son compte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1   



trop trop trop jolie , bravo  :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2007)

Elle est floue je sais... :rateau: (Note: cette superbe cuisine c'est chez une copine...  Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle fait de son pistolet...?   )  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_Franswa&#8230; tu suivras mon cours intensif de Image Ready en m&#234;me temps que Roberto Vendez quand tu rentreras ! 
_


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2007)

D'accord 
Mais je peux laisser comme ca ?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)

Oeuvre de Philippe Morel...Recadr&#233; pour la charte


----------



## islacoulxii (18 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/361367734_1746971aa4.jpg
> Oeuvre de Philippe Morel...Recadr&#233; pour la charte


cellulite?



et la photo...


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2007)

chez un de mes clients milliardaires


----------



## al02 (18 Janvier 2007)

Belle piscine !


----------



## wip (18 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, tu bosses pour moi Joubichou ??  




​


----------



## Doofy87 (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon allez, je me lance aussi ...
Voici mon regard ... 
















C'est léger, mais j'ai mieux en stock, peut être pour plus tard


----------



## quenaur (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (18 Janvier 2007)

Chat ?


----------



## quenaur (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Melounette (18 Janvier 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> * Passage Parisien*​



Ah bin, dans le style, j'ai La Cartoucherie, théâtres, bois de vincennes.




​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Oeuvre de Philippe Morel...Recadr&#233; pour la charte



La charte n'interdit pas le cerveau f&#233;minin... m&#234;me si elle devrait parfois (souvent ?...  ) :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Melounette (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> La charte n'interdit pas le cerveau féminin... même si elle devrait parfois (souvent ?...  ) :rateau:  :love:



Une p'tite fessée en apéro du midi peut-être ? Ou un cassoulet version féminine ?
Je te laisse le choix, je fais chauffer la bouboule en attendant.
(Et je vais chercher une photo aussi, ça vient)
Edit : Bin j'ai ce p'tit machin là, retravaillé façon Bobby-je-pousse-tous-les boutons :






Edit2 : Ah bah quand on parle du loup...​


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Un bidouillage &#224; base de popopopop 





Comment &#231;a je pousse tous les boutons?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Et tant que j'y suis dans la sobri&#233;t&#233; et le figuratif pur et dur pas retouch&#233; : 




Un bidouillage &#224; base de ciel.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Janvier 2007)

*Cage d'escalier galerie Vivienne






* Melounette​


----------



## zemzem (18 Janvier 2007)

De retour du Caire


----------



## nato kino (18 Janvier 2007)

Le fait de voir une pomme croqu&#233;e sur tes photos en font-elles de belles photos ? Ne serait-il pas plus appropri&#233; de les poster dans "vos photos insolites" ?  

Ne le prenez pas mal hein, mais...
En r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;ral j'ai l'impression depuis un moment que ce sujet se transforme en "postez vos photos du jour" et c'est dommage... La qualit&#233; d'une image est certes tr&#232;s subjective mais on gagnerait tous &#224; &#234;tre un peu plus s&#233;lectif dans nos choix sans pour autant tomber dans un &#233;litisme acerbe. 

Il y a trop de "petits bijoux" post&#233;s ici qu'il serait dommage de voir perdus au milieu d'une profusion d'images qui n'auraient d'int&#233;r&#234;t autre que celui d'&#234;tre post&#233;es, et non plus regard&#233;es/partag&#233;es.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Janvier 2007)

/me vote Nato Kino for President


----------



## lufograf (18 Janvier 2007)

and Captain X > Premier secrétaire


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## zemzem (18 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Le fait de voir une pomme croquée sur tes photos en font-elles de belles photos ? Ne serait-il pas plus approprié de les poster dans "vos photos insolites" ?
> 
> Ne le prenez pas mal hein, mais...
> En règle général j'ai l'impression depuis un moment que ce sujet se transforme en "postez vos photos du jour" et c'est dommage... La qualité d'une image est certes très subjective mais on gagnerait tous à être un peu plus sélectif dans nos choix sans pour autant tomber dans un élitisme acerbe.
> ...



:rose: Mea Culpa ..... tu as raison !!! je recommencerai plus, promis !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2007)

PUNAISE!


----------



## quenaur (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (18 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, ça me fait penser à ça...  Le glacier des Bossons, il y a quelques années... (scan d'un film 24x36)


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

Si on pouvait mettre Virpeen sur la même île que Dendrimere, ça rendrait service.













:love::love:​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Si on pouvait mettre Virpeen sur la même île que Dendrimere, ça rendrait service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je veux bien prendre la place de Dendrimère


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4135702 a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien prendre la place de Dendrim&#232;re&#8230;


c'est cens&#233; &#234;tre une punition... et l&#224; ce serait vraiment trop m&#233;chant pour Fabienne


----------



## Sloughi (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (18 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> c'est censé être une punition... et là ce serait vraiment trop méchant pour Fabienne


Pour elle, peut-être  ...


----------



## quenaur (18 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; &#231;a...  Le glacier des Bossons, il y a quelques ann&#233;es... (scan d'un film 24x36)
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos_​



On ne peut rien te cacher, c'est bien le glacier des Bossons, je vois que tu connais bien la r&#233;gion.

Du coup ma photo je la trouve beaucoup mais beaucoup moins jolie quand je vois la tienne, j'aurais d&#251; pas l&#224; mettre.


----------



## Virpeen (18 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Si on pouvait mettre Virpeen sur la même île que Dendrimere, ça rendrait service.[/RIGHT]





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4135702 a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien prendre la place de Dendrimère



Mais de toutes façons, ce serait uniquement pour prendre des photos, non ?  

PS : Attention, il y a quelqu'un à côté de moi qui est verte de rage... :rose: 

...and just for "no flood", un petit souvenir fisheyesque de Berlin...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Janvier 2007)

oh lala, cette tuerie M'ame Virpeen. 


Allez hop, je me rel&#226;che.


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_avec l'amicale participation d'alxbizar_


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2007)

PS: Merci pour vos commentaires et cdb


----------



## Mops Argo (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_tiens, la rue Jean-Pierre Timbaud&#8230; (sans le panneau, je l'aurais dit quand m&#234;me puisque c'&#233;tait une de mes laveries de secours &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez ma belle Elie ! )
_


----------



## Virpeen (18 Janvier 2007)

Je m'entraîne pour gagner ma place sur l'île... :rose:


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_Ce rêve qu'on appelle Vie Humaine

moi je suis en quête de l'éphémère (vous allez bientôt voir de nouveaux trucs, c'est un projet à deux)



_


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

Rémi, je t'en supplie : bloque son IP !!! 

Autorisation spéciale de la patronne




​


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_projet de bannissement collectif : Picouto, Dendrim&#232;re, yvos, jpmiss&#8230; 

on sera enfin tranquille et je pourrais faire le coq tranquillou&#8230;  
_


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben, pour fêter mon scanner, un pitite photo de mon ROLLEICORD 




​


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_not like Man Ray, This What Is Not_


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_Pour f&#234;ter son Rolleicord tant qu'il n'est pas us&#233; et d&#233;di&#233; &#224; M._


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon ok, je te laisse Al&#232;m  je peux pas rivaliser 






Superbe :love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (18 Janvier 2007)

très flattée ... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Elle est trop sombre et mal cadrée, mais j'adore l'ambiance.
Pour une fois, c'est du brut de décoffrage, j'ai pas fait le con avec les boutons, promis.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Bah moi je suis bien content de rien avoir a poster ne ce moment.

Bravo!


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_celle-ci te va mieux ? tu connais ce qu'a donn&#233; sa s&#339;ur jumelle, non ?






(ouais, je sais, c'est pourrave mais j'ai fait rapidement sur l'ordi et avec lastrada et picouto sur ichat et Eniluap sur autchoz ce que j'aurais fait avec l'agrandisseur qui pourrit &#224; 5m de moi&#8230​_


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_aheum&#8230; qu'on comprenne bien, ces photos ont entre 10 et 8 ans d'&#226;ge&#8230; 

edit : et je m'aper&#231;ois que mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent epson &#233;tait une merde sans nom&#8230;    
_


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah moi je suis bien content de rien avoir a poster ne ce moment.
> 
> Bravo!


Ouais ben moua je vais attendre demain maintenant...  parce que là "pourrave" ou pas, je peux plus m'aligner
 R E S P E C T


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136091 a dit:
			
		

> _aheum&#8230; qu'on comprenne bien, ces photos ont entre 10 et 8 ans d'&#226;ge&#8230;
> 
> edit : et je m'aper&#231;ois que mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent epson &#233;tait une merde sans nom&#8230;
> _


oui, tu &#233;tais jeune et sexy &#224; l'&#233;poque, n&#233;anmoins je te ferais remarquer qu'on est pas dans autoportrait ici.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136091 a dit:
			
		

> _aheum qu'on comprenne bien, ces photos ont entre 10 et 8 ans d'âge
> 
> edit : et je m'aperçois que mon précédent epson était une merde sans nom
> _




Vas y, fais ta mijaurée... T'espere qu'on va te plaindre en plus! 

Fumier va! 


 :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vas y, fais ta mijaurée... T'espere qu'on va te plaindre en plus!
> 
> Fumier va!
> 
> ...



Tout ça pour qu'on le mettre sur l'île avec les 2 autres...


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Vous fatiguez pas, je peux plus bouler personne!


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> tof2ouf



Continuez comme ça et c'est dans un contener que vous allez faire le trajet aller... :hein:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_et encore, je ne vous fais le coup de vous dire quel est le sexe des anges !! 
_


----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (19 Janvier 2007)

...






:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## quenaur (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (19 Janvier 2007)

Sloughi a dit:


> Photo de sloughi av&#233; des bateaux  dans un port que j'ai oubli&#233; le nom et flemme de retourner voir


Bon c'est pas le top, mais c'est le m&#234;me th&#232;me 
Volendam, Pays-bas


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4135882 a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, la rue Jean-Pierre Timbaud&#8230; (sans le panneau, je l'aurais dit quand m&#234;me puisque c'&#233;tait une de mes laveries de secours &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez ma belle Elie ! )
> _


et t'aurais aussi reconnu la piste cyclable en site propre
sinon, quand on sait d'où c'est pris on s'etonne que ça soit pas flou


----------



## Picouto (19 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_&#231;a manque de nuances quane m&#234;me&#8230; je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais avec plus perso&#8230; pas avec un r&#233;sultat comme bobby quand il se l&#226;che mais avec un peu plus de nuances &#231;a serait bien je pense&#8230;
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136539 a dit:
			
		

> _pas avec un résultat comme bobby quand il se lâche
> _



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces histoires?
J'ai toujours fait dans la sobriété moi. 





Non mais.


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Le fait de voir une pomme croquée sur tes photos en font-elles de belles photos ? Ne serait-il pas plus approprié de les poster dans "vos photos insolites" ?
> 
> Ne le prenez pas mal hein, mais...
> En règle général j'ai l'impression depuis un moment que ce sujet se transforme en "postez vos photos du jour" et c'est dommage... La qualité d'une image est certes très subjective mais on gagnerait tous à être un peu plus sélectif dans nos choix sans pour autant tomber dans un élitisme acerbe.
> ...



Histoire de faire remonter une vérité


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4136539 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a manque de nuances quane m&#234;me&#8230; je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais avec plus perso&#8230; pas avec un r&#233;sultat comme bobby quand il se l&#226;che mais avec un peu plus de nuances &#231;a serait bien je pense&#8230;
> _



Oui, histoire de distinguer un peu plus les traces dans la neige, au moins au premier plan...

Captain, tu n'as rien pour "t&#226;ter" un peu les courbes et niveaux ?

Bobby, change pas de main surtout !!


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


nato kino a dit:



			Oui, histoire de distinguer un peu plus les traces dans la neige, au moins au premier plan...

Captain, tu n'as rien pour "tâter" un peu les courbes et niveaux ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oui c'est ce à quoi je pensais, j'ai essayé de le faire mais ça crache de l'artefact de compression là ! 

_


----------



## nato kino (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136576 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> oui c'est ce à quoi je pensais, j'ai essayé de le faire mais ça crache de l'artefact de compression là !
> 
> _




Je vois qu'on a eu la même idée, et le même résultat !! :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (19 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Oui, histoire de distinguer un peu plus les traces dans la neige, au moins au premier plan...
> 
> Captain, tu n'as rien pour "t&#226;ter" un peu les courbes et niveaux ?
> 
> Bobby, change pas de main surtout !!




Si si j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, mais c'est qu'on y voyait vraiment rien, et que la trace c'est moi qui la faisait, donc elle etait derri&#232;re moi... car j'ai fait l'image &#224; la mont&#233;e et le brouillard &#233;tait vraiment dense... ca refl&#232;te bien l'ambiance que j'ai pu vivre &#224; ce moment l&#224;... tout seul, j'essaierais en rentrant du boulot


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Le fait de voir une pomme croquée sur tes photos en font-elles de belles photos ? Ne serait-il pas plus approprié de les poster dans "vos photos insolites" ?
> 
> Ne le prenez pas mal hein, mais...
> En règle général j'ai l'impression depuis un moment que ce sujet se transforme en "postez vos photos du jour" et c'est dommage... La qualité d'une image est certes très subjective mais on gagnerait tous à être un peu plus sélectif dans nos choix sans pour autant tomber dans un élitisme acerbe.
> ...



Je partage ton point de vue, Nato et celui d'Yvos un peu plus haut. Cela me fait penser à _Kelle musilk 3_. On a toujours intérêt à placer la barre un peu haut et à se renouveller surtout, sinon, on s'ennuie ou pire, on ennuie. Ce serait dommage, chacun est capable du meilleur ici 

Petit souvenir de septembre, une descente de croix à Chateau-Guyon, toujours pris avec le K750, avec une petite bichro.



​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2007)

Le temps est vilain, les montages sont grises et brunes. Rien de bon pour les photos. Alors on en ressort des vieilles...

Souvenirs de Nîmes...


----------



## quenaur (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2007)

chatelet les halles - 23h36


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## the-monk (19 Janvier 2007)

:rose:  ​


----------



## r0m1 (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> :rose:
> ​






Ce smiley est en trop.
Tu n'as absolument pas à rougir de tes photos.


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Souvenirs de Nîmes...



pas mieux 






(Oui, j'étais un peu à contre-jour, je sais )


----------



## Virpeen (19 Janvier 2007)

Les Aiguilles de Warens (enfin, j'esp&#232;re... :rose: ), vues depuis Sallanches.


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4136539 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a manque de nuances quane m&#234;me&#8230; je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais avec plus perso&#8230; pas avec un r&#233;sultat comme bobby quand il se l&#226;che mais avec un peu plus de nuances &#231;a serait bien je pense&#8230;
> _





nato kino a dit:


> Oui, histoire de distinguer un peu plus les traces dans la neige, au moins au premier plan...
> 
> Captain, tu n'as rien pour "t&#226;ter" un peu les courbes et niveaux ?
> 
> Bobby, change pas de main surtout !!





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4136576 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> oui c'est ce &#224; quoi je pensais, j'ai essay&#233; de le faire mais &#231;a crache de l'artefact de compression l&#224; !
> 
> _





Captain_X a dit:


> Si si j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, mais c'est qu'on y voyait vraiment rien, et que la trace c'est moi qui la faisait, donc elle etait derri&#232;re moi... car j'ai fait l'image &#224; la mont&#233;e et le brouillard &#233;tait vraiment dense... ca refl&#232;te bien l'ambiance que j'ai pu vivre &#224; ce moment l&#224;... tout seul, j'essaierais en rentrant du boulot



J'ai essay&#233; quelque chose avec les moyens du bord.... 


Virpeen.... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Les Aiguilles de Warens (enfin, j'espère... :rose: ), vues depuis Sallanches.


Fabienne, c'est fantastique, inquiétant, irréel somptueux.


----------



## Captain_X (19 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> J'ai essay&#233; quelque chose avec les moyens du bord....
> 
> 
> Virpeen.... :love: :love: :love: :love:




je suis arriv&#233; &#224; un resultat &#233;quivalent tout &#224; l'heure, mais finalement l'ambiance tr&#232;s blanche me plaisait plus 




DocEvil a dit:


> c'est fantastique, inqui&#233;tant, irr&#233;el&#8230; somptueux.



pas mal comme d&#233;finition de la haute montagne


virpeen ... j'ai pas les mots...


----------



## the-monk (19 Janvier 2007)

J'adore tes deux photos Virpeen :love:


----------



## samoussa (19 Janvier 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> J'adore tes deux photos Virpeen :love:



Pareil mais elle le sait je lui ai d&#233;ja dit  . Je peux plus lui causer en MP
PS : Y'a un peu de boulot sur tes montagnes non :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (19 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> PS : Y'a un peu de boulot sur tes montagnes non :mouais:



Un peu... :rose: Toshop : passage en noir & blanc + curseurs d'exposition... C'est tout, enfin, si je puis dire...


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (19 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Un peu... :rose: Toshop : passage en noir & blanc + curseurs d'exposition... C'est tout, enfin, si je puis dire...



Ça ne change rien à l'affaire, c'est tout bonnement magnifique !!  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Ça ne change rien à l'affaire, c'est tout bonnement magnifique !!  :love:


Une pure tuerie tu veux dire!  
j'ai failli balancer mon appareil par le fenetre! 
C'est honteux de faire des trucs aussi splendides!


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen, c'est l'image de synthèse faite au 1/125e de seconde : intel et sun peuvent aller se rhabiller 

Juste pour montrer ce que ça aurait pu être si ça avait été pris par un plaisantin dans mon genre et pas par Virpeen  et en plus dans les Corbières et pas dans les Alpes. Au moins, sans aller dans la cuisine, ceux qui voudront pourront voir la différence entre une photo et une superbe photo  

(En plus, c'est du vieil argentique scanné à la va-vite et pas tripatouillée, comme ça, on reste dans la note  ).


----------



## Melounette (20 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Les Aiguilles de Warens (enfin, j'espère... :rose: ), vues depuis Sallanches.


Ah la vache, c'est énorme. Ca sort de mon écran, je suis bouche bée. C'est pas croyable, c'est...j'ai plus de mots.
Bon...je crois qu'on peut tous aller se pendre maintenant.
Virpeen, respects. Non, vraiment.


----------



## Aladisse (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2007)

Comme j'ai très peu de temps libre actuellement, mon temps pour les photos est exclusivement consacré à ma compagne.


----------



## Captain_X (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin


----------



## GroDan (20 Janvier 2007)

Ben dis donc, ça larve pas ici, j'ai pas tous regarder mais ça usine fort !
Bon, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas poster...j'ai retrouvé mon labo noir et blanc et par là même le plaisir de la photo donc j'ai un peu lacher le mac. 
Dans le feu de l'action, j'ai acquis DxO et commencer à dérawtiser des trucs ! J'attends 10.5 pour acheter une nouvelle bécane.
Comme quoi, un peu de baryté et ça repart ! La preuve, avec notre collectif de photographe, on sort un livre à la mi-février !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (20 Janvier 2007)

coucou &#224; tous 




Edit: merci  pour le bruit, j'ai beaucoup perdu &#224; la compression pour l'enregistrement web


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas vraiment ma plus belle mais en ce moment que je met en fond d'&#233;cran je la trouve sympa.

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8130/pict008927fe.jpg attention la photo est assez lourde...
mais je sai pas comment la mettre en petit...

LAISSER MOI VOS AVIS !


----------



## Aladisse (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2007)

toujours chez mon client milliardaire


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> c'est pas vraiment ma plus belle mais en ce moment que je met en fond d'&#233;cran je la trouve sympa.
> 
> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8130/pict008927fe.jpg attention la photo est assez lourde...
> mais je sai pas comment la mettre en petit...
> ...






Tu t'es bien &#233;pil&#233; depuis ! :rateau: 






Virpeen, j'ai trouv&#233; un qualificatif pour tes photos de montagne : elles sont vertigineuses !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

Un essai de bricolage façon maquette...


----------



## mamyblue (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin côté Jura !!!


 
Et du côté Alpes !!!


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2007)

toujours chez mon client favori
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GroDan (20 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> toujours chez mon client favori
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joubichou sois-tu es un habitant hélvéte, soit ton client va bientôt le devenir !!

Et pour point flooder :


----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

Mais il abuse ton client :love:


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2007)

en fait mon client est canadien,et il a en France une des 17 propriétés qu'il possède dans le monde


----------



## Franswa (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

kasparov a dit:


> Emannuel Chain






  :affraid: :hein:


----------



## nato kino (20 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Premier essai &#224; peu pr&#232;s int&#233;ressant avec le Finepix S6500 fd&#169;.
> Mais j'ai pas encore explor&#233; la notice, houl&#224;, c'est du_ par d&#233;faut _!
> :rose:
> 
> ...



Tu n'aurais pas des cornichons aussi, histoire de... 
Nan ? Bon ben tant pis...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Virpeen, j'ai trouvé un qualificatif pour tes photos de montagne : elles sont vertigineuses !



virpeengineuse ... moué bon c'est capilotracté je sais bien


----------



## Sloughi (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2007)

=>nato : c'est bien la passerelle de la villette ce matin


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> virpeengineuse ... moué bon c'est capilotracté je sais bien





A l'eau ?  


Chouettte photo !


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2007)

Elle est ppur mon chat (qui s'en fout)


----------



## Captain_X (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> A l'eau ?
> 
> 
> Chouettte photo !



'rci 

heuu si je dis "cul-sec" j'en suis o&#249; par rapport &#224; la charte ?

'tain c'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que je m'en soucis d'ailleurs


----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Tu t'es bien épilé depuis ! :rateau:


loooule


----------



## Aladisse (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

fait en 2 minutes sur un coin de table 






edit : ce n'est pas une boite de bonbons mais un bouchon d'objectif ​


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2007)

c'est le coeur qui parle


----------



## esope (20 Janvier 2007)

...


----------



## esope (20 Janvier 2007)

et puis comme ça faisait longtemps que l'on ne l'avait pas vu... 









 


et bravo à tous pour les pages de la semaine que je viens de remonter...


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (21 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> fait en 2 minutes sur un coin de table






Mang&#233; en 2 minutes  
*
image trop lourde : ici*​


----------



## quenaur (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (21 Janvier 2007)

nous avins ci dessous ce que peut être une photo de montagne 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4137229#post4137229
mais la tienne est bien aussi :up


----------



## SirDeck (21 Janvier 2007)

Je prépare un album en ce moment. Je travaille donc l'accentuation pour le tirage offset. À 100%, je m'inspire de ce que faisaient les peintres : accentuation exagérée des yeux, cheveux, tissus, etc. Léger flou de la peau...


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

_Pour dendrimère : ma grosse tricherie Juin2004 dans les jardins du Sénat_


----------



## quenaur (21 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> nous avins ci dessous ce que peut être une photo de montagne
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4137229#post4137229
> mais la tienne est bien aussi :up



Je n'ai pas la prétention d'éssayer d'égaler Virpeen ou autre virtuose de la photo, juste me faire plaisir et vous montrer ce que je trouve sympa.


----------



## Captain_X (21 Janvier 2007)

et t'as bien raison ... 



tempête de 1999


----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2007)

Dans notre belle région, le dimanche est consacré, soit à laver sa ouature, soit à faire du sport.
Dimanche dernier, il y avait le championnat du monde de vélo-cross. Aprés avoir vu ça, c'est étrange, ma ouature est nickel !!!


----------



## Captain_X (21 Janvier 2007)

puisque t'a caisse est propre et que y'a pas de course cycliste passe &#224; la maison
y'a du v&#233;lo, et ma caisse est sale.




maigre contribution


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2007)

Parfois dans les bars, on peut prendre des jolies photos du comptoir...




Si on connait bien le taulier.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2007)

voilà le genre de clichés qu'on pourra prendre cette semaine


----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> voilà le genre de clichés qu'on pourra prendre cette semaine



C'est à souhaiter parce que j'en ai un peu marre de nettoyer les ouatures :love:


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Petit con !


Il me semblait bien avoir reconnu les abords du canal Saint-Martin sur une autre photo. 
Et sur celle-ci, j'adore le regard de la fille sur la couverture qui sort de la poche du mec.


----------



## samoussa (21 Janvier 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la prétention d'éssayer d'égaler Virpeen ou autre virtuose de la photo, juste me faire plaisir et vous montrer ce que je trouve sympa.



et t'as bien raison


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2007)

_Cette image fait suite à une expérience. Le reflet déborde la surface de réflexion étrange._​


----------



## Melounette (21 Janvier 2007)

Tu l'avis mis où ton APN pour faire ça Ed ? dans ton trou du c.. ? Pardon.:rose:
SirDeck, fan de Vermeer ?​


----------



## Melounette (21 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


>



 On dirait du Brassa&#239;


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

_jahrom, bobbynountchak, quenaur, La Mouette, je vous rappelle que c'est 700 pixels maxi et 100Ko maxi. prochaine incartade, j'&#233;dite&#8230; 
_


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2007)

Bravo Mel !! Très jolies photos !   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2007)

WILLOW


----------



## Sloughi (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2007)

Cliquez sur l'image pour voir la suite​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Cliquez sur l'image pour voir la suite​




merde j'ai cliqué :'(


----------



## esope (21 Janvier 2007)

les catacombes c'est glauque, mais c'est vraiment chouette


----------



## esope (21 Janvier 2007)

et une note un peu plus légère...


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2007)

esope a dit:


> et une note un peu plus légère...



Plus léger encore
Le carnaval de Limoux a commencé dimanche dernier. D'ici le 25 mars, sans compter la rallonge des sieurs d'Arques, Limoux fait fecos tous les dimanches, itou les samedis plus quelques extra en semaine autour de mardi gras. Depuis bien longtemps, je suis accro à cet étrange cérémonial qui est l'âme même de Limoux et perdure depuis des siècles. J'ai donc fait ma première visite aujourd'hui. C'était la bande des Blanquetiers

En attendant les fecos, devant ou derrière la vitrine 





Et puis, les fecos tournent autour de la place de la République : 2 heures ou plus pour faire 300 ou 400 mètres et visiter les 5 cafés  qui sont autour au rythme entêtant de la musique des fecos, jamais tout à fait la même mais presque.


----------



## esope (22 Janvier 2007)

et un classique :




elis


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2007)

ça y est le fiston est opérationnel


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> &#231;a y est le fiston est op&#233;rationne



tu nous as habitu&#233; &#224; des images plus nets non ??


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2007)

oui mas l&#224; c'est pris au 200 mm &#224; main lev&#233;e depuis le sol,mon 70 - 300 stabilis&#233; devrait arriver mardi


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien les cab'.


----------



## Mops Argo (22 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> mon 70 - 300 stabilis&#233; devrait arriver mardi


&#231;a sent le canard


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> oui mas là c'est pris au 200 mm à main levée depuis le sol,mon 70 - 300 stabilisé devrait arriver mardi



Ben tu vois, pour respecter au mieux l'esprit de ce thread, tu aurais du attendre une version + nette qui ne manquera pas d'arriver avant de poster. 

Ce n'est bien entendu pas une remarque contre toi, elle est valable pour tous.

Tu prends de très chouettes photos, soit justes, plus exigeant dans ton tri, en tous cas ici.
Amuse-toi bien avec ton 70-300.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

pasque si Paul et moi vous montrions toutes les photos que l'on fait en soir&#233;e&#8230; j'vous dis pas !    

(pareil pour moi dans le train&#8230; )


----------



## quenaur (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (22 Janvier 2007)

En fait, outre la qualité parfois très discutable de certaines photos (de l'avis même de leur auteur), je trouve que les légendes parasites ce fil. Si rien ne passe, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer de nous expliquer quoi que ce soit. Il faudrait ouvrir un fil : "postez vos plus belles photos que vous aurez au préalable triées".
Pourquoi ne pas le dire après tout ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Une photo peut avoir beaucoup plus d'int&#233;r&#234;t quand on connait les circonstances dans lesquelles elle a &#233;t&#233; prise.
La beaut&#233; est d&#233;j&#224; bien subjective, connaitre l'histoire d'une image peut parfois aider &#224; comprendre pourquoi son auteur l'affectionne particuli&#232;rement.

Je ne vois pas de mal &#224; rajouter un peu de texte sous une photo si on en a envie, il n'est dit nulle part qu'on doit poster des images brutes sans commentaires, sans rien, un peu de vie n'est pas de trop.

Enfin je donne mon avis, mais c'est vrai qu'on est pas l&#224; pour d&#233;battre de &#231;a.
C'est juste que chacun fait ce qu'il veut tant qu'il respecte un certain cadre, je pense...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> En fait, outre la qualit&#233; parfois tr&#232;s discutable de certaines photos (de l'avis m&#234;me de leur auteur), je trouve que les l&#233;gendes parasites ce fil. Si rien ne passe, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer de nous expliquer quoi que ce soit. Il faudrait ouvrir un fil : "postez vos plus belles photos que vous aurez au pr&#233;alable tri&#233;es".
> Pourquoi ne pas le dire apr&#232;s tout ?





Nous le r&#233;p&#233;tons r&#233;guli&#232;rement. 
Le titre me semble suffisamment explicite.

Il ne faut pas tomber dans l'effet inverse, &#231;-&#224;-d un thread trop exigeant ou les novices auraient peur de poster.
Nous demandons juste une s&#233;lection des images post&#233;es, &#224; la hauteur de son talent.
Bref, il faut &#234;tre plus exigeant avec soi-m&#234;me, ne pas se contenter de poster une photo parce qu'on la trouve sympa ou parce que c'est la meilleure du jour.
Il faut parfois oser reconna&#238;tre que les photos qu'on a prises sont nulles ou en tout cas pas &#224; la hauteur de son talent et donc ne rien poster jusqu'&#224; ce qu'une photo en vaille la peine.
(Si vous saviez le nombre de photos que j'ai pris c'est dernier temps sans en poster une seul.  j'ai une mauvaise passe.  )

Je r&#233;p&#232;te qu'il ne faut pas "se stresser" avec le niveau de vos photos, juste exig&#233; le meilleur de vous-m&#234;me pour ici et essayer de progresser. Vous ne serez que plus satisfait.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de mal à rajouter un peu de texte sous une photo si on en a envie, il n'est dit nulle part qu'on doit poster des images brutes sans commentaires, sans rien, un peu de vie n'est pas de trop.
> 
> Enfin je donne mon avis, mais c'est vrai qu'on est pas là pour débattre de ça.
> C'est juste que chacun fait ce qu'il veut tant qu'il respecte un certain cadre, je pense...



Tout à fait. Une sélection stricte et celui qui veut légender, pourquoi pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> .
> Pourquoi ne pas le dire après tout ?



parce que nos enfants passent au dessus de tout et on est pas peu fier de leur prouesses :rose:   


et pour pas floder voilà fiston.....il vaut mieux le voir en photo que l'entendre chanter


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2007)

c'est pour ca que je tape dans mon stock car en ce moment je fait que de la daube et ma femme n'est plus enceinte... d&#233;j&#224; que d'habitude je d&#233;frise pas les mouches.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> parce que nos enfants passent au dessus de tout et on est pas peu fier de leur prouesses :rose:
> 
> 
> et pour pas floder voil&#224; fiston.....il vaut mieux le voir en photo que l'entendre chanter


Les photos de familles c'est complexe. 
Vu l'attachement qu'on porte &#224; celui qu'on photographie, on a tendance &#224; ne pas &#234;tre tr&#232;s exigeant.
Le but de ce thread n'est pas de montrer sa famille, mais vous pouvez tout &#224; fait, quand une photo de votre fils, grand-p&#232;re, etc, etc vous satisfait, quand vous avez travaill&#233; le cadrage, obtenu un regard sp&#233;cial, etc,.. la poster ici.
Il faut juste essayer de sortir de l'affectif le temps de la s&#233;lection ou s'appliquer lors de la prise de vue, vos familles seront ravies d'avoir de chouettes photos.  
&#192; nouveau tout le monde peut se tromper.


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je répète qu'il ne faut pas "se stresser" avec le niveau de vos photos, juste exigé le meilleur de vous-même pour ici et essayer de progresser. Vous ne serez que plus satisfait.



Justement, pour ma part j'apprécierais les critiques constructives , afin de progresser. J'avoue ne rien y connaître, et je me base uniquement sur le feeling, sans savoir où progresser et comment ...ceci dit partir de zéro   

Dsl j'ai pas de photos pour l'anti flood :rose:


----------



## quenaur (22 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Justement, pour ma part j'apprécierais les critiques constructives , afin de progresser. J'avoue ne rien y connaître, et je me base uniquement sur le feeling, sans savoir où progresser et comment ...ceci dit partir de zéro
> 
> Dsl j'ai pas de photos pour l'anti flood :rose:



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, j'aimerai bien avoir des critiques constructives qui permettent de progresser et d'aller plus loin pour le plaisir de tout le monde en plus.


----------



## GroDan (22 Janvier 2007)

je le trouve bien ce fil, parce qu'il est justement d'une grande libert&#233;, il poss&#233;de une immense plage de vari&#233;t&#233;s, animaux, personnes, paysages, archi..... et c'est &#231;a qui fait que comparer &#224; d'autres sites de photos parfois bien trop pointu , il donne envie de poster. Pas d'esprit de comp&#233;tition, juste un sens de "l'&#233;cho" et de l'humour.
Perso, de voir toutes ces images, &#231;a m'a donner envie de refaire du paysage et de la botanique...moi qui ne jurais que par les gens !
Alors, ne soyons pas trop exigeant vis &#224; vis des autres, mais uniquement par rapport &#224; soi !
Et si y'en a des qui veulent critiquer, qui z'y viennent ! 

Allez, notre assoc. sort un bouquin, je d&#233;voile quelques photos de temps en temps !
Ce sont des scanns de vrais tirages baryt&#233;s ! RaaaaaH !


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Allez hop.
Lost Highway style...


----------



## quenaur (22 Janvier 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> je le trouve bien ce fil, parce qu'il est justement d'une grande liberté, il posséde une immense plage de variétés, animaux, personnes, paysages, archi..... et c'est ça qui fait que comparer à d'autres sites de photos parfois bien trop pointu , il donne envie de poster. Pas d'esprit de compétition, juste un sens de "l'écho" et de l'humour.
> Perso, de voir toutes ces images, ça m'a donner envie de refaire du paysage et de la botanique...moi qui ne jurais que par les gens !
> Alors, ne soyons pas trop exigeant vis à vis des autres, mais uniquement par rapport à soi !
> Et si y'en a des qui veulent critiquer, qui z'y viennent !
> ...


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2007)

Si je puis me permettre, je pense qu'une photo est belle lorsqu'il n'y a rien à expliquer, juste à la regarder...


----------



## wip (22 Janvier 2007)

Personnellement, je ne suis pas trop pour le blabla technique ici. Si on commence à faire des critiques, cela va aller à l'encontre de la facilité de lecture du fil. Il va faloir retourner 3 pages en arrière pour savoir de quelle image on parle etc...
J'adore ce topic pour sa simplicité et sa beauté, je n'aimerais pas qu'il se transforme en galerie conseil.
Pourquoi ne pas créer un topic qui pointe vers vos galeries sur MacGé ? Comme ça, il y aurait une seul fil de critique pour une seule photo, et tout ça, dans la galerie. Quand vous ajoutez une photo à votre galerie MacGé (ou FlicR etc...), vous mettez un autre lien dans le topic qui regroupera toutes les demandes de critiques...

Enfin bon, c'est juste une idée comme ça, il y a certainement pleins de solutions, mais je pense qu'il serait dommage de changer la politique de ce Topic  .



​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2007)

Non M. J. Bichou, vous n'avez pas le monopole du canard...  




elis...


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, je pense qu'une photo est belle lorsqu'il n'y a rien à expliquer, juste à la regarder...



Personnellement, je me passe très bien d'explications techniques ici. Mais un petit bout de texte à côté ne me gêne pas (d'ailleurs j'en colle souvent un sur les miennes  ) pour deux raisons :

- 1) on est sur un forum plus que sur un catalogue  alors un petit mot, je trouve ça plus "humain" même et surtout s'il ne décrit pas la photo, techniquement ou artistiquement mais cherche plutôt à la situer dans le vécu de celui qui la poste ou par rapport à d'autres photos du fil. Mais je comprends que certains préfèrent le silence. Aux modos de voir la tendance.
- 2) il y a photos et photos, indépendamment de la qualité : certaines photos, que j'appellerai par simplification abusive "artistiques" n'ont effectivement pas plus besoin d'explication à mon avis qu'un tableau. Mais certaines sont plus, toujours par simplisme abusif, des photos de "reportage" et là, une légende ne me paraît pas inutile. Dire qu'il s'agit du pic de truc, du château de machin, d'un coucher de soleil à Nice ou à Saint-Malo, ça ne me semble pas inintéressant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, avec vos histoires vous me donnez envie de poser celle-l&#224; :




Pour moi, c'est une de mes plus belles photos. J'adore le c&#244;t&#233; chaud qui s'en d&#233;gage, le c&#244;t&#233; douillet, rassurant.
Et aussi le fait que ce drap &#233;tait pos&#233; comme &#231;a, en vrac, sans calcul, dans un coin de la chambre.
Certains la trouveront peut &#234;tre belle aussi, d'autres la trouveront inint&#233;ressante, mais en la postant, je tiens &#224; dire pourquoi moi elle me touche.
Et je ne trouve pas que ce soit superflu. 
Bon allez, pour ma part, j'arr&#234;te sur ce sujet. 

Edit : vach'te elle a pas aim&#233; la compression celle-l&#224;. :affraid:...
Bizarre...


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non M. J. Bichou, vous n'avez pas pas le monopole du canard...
> 
> Canards volés]​
> elis...



Tu lui as demandé l'autorisation avant ... non ?

 

et   à Joubichou


----------



## silvio (22 Janvier 2007)

Faubourg St-Antoine 12ème


----------



## GroDan (22 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, j'ai retrouvé ça en faisant un peu d'indexation cet apréM.






Ce fil, il est cool, parce que l'on ne s'y prend pas la tête !:love: Alors, continuons !


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (22 Janvier 2007)

Suède, Scanie


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2007)

je crois que ce qui est interressant dans une image, c'est que chacun y voit ce qu'il veut y voir (ou ce qu'il peut ???), des fois plein de trucs et des fois rien... c'est comme ça faut faire avec.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (22 Janvier 2007)

*Passage des Princes (Paris 2è)






Passage du grand cerf (Paris 3è)





*​


----------



## guigus31 (22 Janvier 2007)

Webo, j'ai la meme photo, avec un "oiseau" en plus 






Jeudi dernier à Pont-Mahé (du coté de guerande) par baston...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)

Certains savent peut être ou l'on peut la trouver ...


----------



## quenaur (22 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, je pense qu'une photo est belle lorsqu'il n'y a rien à expliquer, juste à la regarder...



C'est toi qui as raison.


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Pour toi Jahrom !​



Non, désormais mon kiffe ce sont les canards :love: 



quenaur a dit:


> C'est toi qui as raison.



Je sais


----------



## samoussa (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_tu leur as demand&#233; pour publier une photo de leur vitrine ?  ('tain au d&#233;part, j'ai cru que t'&#233;tais venu chez moi ! )_


----------



## samoussa (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141145 a dit:
			
		

> _tu leur as demandé pour publier une photo de leur vitrine ?_



Bah non :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


samoussa a dit:



			Bah non :mouais:  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'irais pas leur dire va ils n'avaient qu'à pas me vendre un Metz 45CL4 ne fonctionnant pas 

on revient au sujet. 

_


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2007)

ca vous couperait une burne de mettre des photos ? y'a les MP pour vos blablas sans  inter&#234;ts... merci


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca vous couperait une burne de mettre des photos ? y'a les MP pour vos blablas sans  interêts... merci



_ok






ça te va ?_​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2007)

je doute que ce soit l'une de tes plus belle tout de m&#234;me


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> je doute que ce soit l'une de tes plus belle tout de même



_peut-être pas l'un de mes plus belles mais sûrement une de celles que j'aime le plus. _


----------



## samoussa (22 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca vous couperait une burne de mettre des photos ? y'a les MP pour vos blablas sans  interêts... merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

voilà voilà, moi j'ai pas de burne, et l'matou non plus, enlevées pour éviter qu'il arrose partout 

Voir la pièce jointe 13240


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)

suite d'une série sur l'ile d'Oléron faite entre 26 et le 28/12/06


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (22 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca vous couperait une burne de mettre des photos ?





macmarco a dit:


> l'image dans ta face



   
Moi, ce qui me coupe les burnes, c'est quand macmarco y poste une photo... :rateau: 

Et hop,  configuration antifloude :


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca vous couperait une burne de mettre des photos ?


Ca tombe bien, les anges n'en ont pas.





macmarco


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, les anges n'en ont pas.



Les vénus non plus 





Imperturbable sur sa fontaine de la place de la République à Limoux, au milieu du carnaval.


----------



## le gritch (23 Janvier 2007)

bon bin ouala 
ma preums photo


----------



## esope (23 Janvier 2007)

Sur les conseils de mon frère coucou: r0m1) je vous poste ces deux photos, toutes deux prises dans le cimetière de Montmartre...


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (23 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, les anges n'en ont pas.
> 
> tof​macmarco


macmarco 
JP 
LucG 

on est pas dans 72h mais je ne r&#233;siste pas 






je sais elle fait 108ko mais c'&#233;tait sur mon photofolio avant la semonce ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Ca m'a fait penser &#224; Macmarco.
Me demandez pas pourquoi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2007)

pourquoi t'as &#233;dit&#233; l'autre qui fesait plus macmarco du reste ?


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2007)

Parce que !!  

PS: Lufograph et Alem   



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> pourquoi t'as &#233;dit&#233; l'autre qui fesait plus macmarco du reste ?


Parce que les deux m'y faisaient penser, mais que c'est celle-l&#224; qui rend le mieux. 

EDIT : celle dont parle iceandfire est l&#224;, mais je trouvais apr&#232;s coup qu'elle faisait un peu tache.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> mais je trouvais après coup qu'elle faisait un peu tache.


En parlant de tache, quelque part en Espagne


----------



## Captain_X (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

N'importe quoi! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a y est. J'ai fait sous moi   :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

Avec la tête de Titi, le message est évident... Ca va très loin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit Titi, M&#244;sieur Vendez ?     



​


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2007)

Bon, revenons au sujet....   



​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Janvier 2007)

pour f&#234;ter l'arriv&#233;e massive de neige... une photo d'automne


----------



## joubichou (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## philire (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (23 Janvier 2007)

Sloughi a dit:


> transbordeur




il devrait refaire celui de marseille il para&#238;t


----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

Oh purée! C'est où ça?


----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2007)

L'ambiance de la mort qui tue ...  

Vbull Blocked


----------



## Picouto (23 Janvier 2007)

Sleepy Hollow  :affraid:





et c'est un compliment dans ma bouche


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oh purée! C'est où ça?



J'allais dire chez Tim Burton aussi


----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2007)

En Bretagne, incendie de lande.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Janvier 2007)

h&#233;h&#233; canon, faut que j'allume un incendie sous la neige moi


----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2007)

Dites donc, ca vous arracherait une burne .... ?


----------



## Virpeen (23 Janvier 2007)

It's Lubitel time !  
Ce qui explique la qualit&#233; de cette photo, assez exceptionnelle il faut bien le reconna&#238;tre, c'est qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; prise par un Lubitel 2 assorti d'une pellicule Kodak Verichrome (qui doit dater approximativement des ann&#233;es 80 )


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dites donc, ca vous arracherait une burne .... ?



 



Virpeen a dit:


> It's Lubitel time !
> Ce qui explique la qualité de cette photo, assez exceptionnelle il faut bien le reconnaître, c'est qu'elle a été prise par un Lubitel 2 assorti d'une pellicule Kodak Verichrome (qui doit dater approximativement des années 80 )



C'est Murnau qui à fait la photo ou quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (23 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> It's Lubitel time !
> Ce qui explique la qualité de cette photo, assez exceptionnelle il faut bien le reconnaître, c'est qu'elle a été prise par un Lubitel 2 assorti d'une pellicule Kodak Verichrome (qui doit dater approximativement des années 80 )
> 
> tof​


Bonjour le boulot pour le filtre antipoussière de toshop 




:love::love:​


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2007)

Ca balance ?


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2007)

Las : 
Maiwen : j'aime bien la lumiere de ton panneau  
Samoussa : fais attention, on commence comme &#231;&#224;, et puis...
PS : Virpeen, belle association....Ah les c&#244;tes jurassiennes !


----------



## Virpeen (23 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve qu'elles iraient bien ensemble... :rose:


----------



## esope (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## guigus31 (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## philire (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dites donc, ca vous arracherait une burne .... ?



toujours quand Virpeen post sur la m&#234;me page que Dendrim&#232;re... et que macmarco se giisse entre les 2






​
il neige


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2007)

BRUGES


----------



## Captain_X (24 Janvier 2007)

toujours ce matin vers 6h30, avant une partie de p&#234;che


----------



## LucD (24 Janvier 2007)

Hier soir chez des amis...

Sinon, bonne pêche et bon ski !


----------



## wip (24 Janvier 2007)

Encore de magnifiques photos dans ces dernières pages. Merci à tous pour ce topic   



​


----------



## quenaur (24 Janvier 2007)

Cette nuit


----------



## LucD (24 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada, la sedia = 
Esope, Montmartre 1 (flaque) et la goutte du bus =  +  
Nato Kino, Tim Burton =  
Mac Marco, La jeune fille à la balançoire =  

Pas époustouflante, mais en petit clin d'oeil à Luc G. et son Carnaval de Limoux: sur la même place...avant le Carnaval


----------



## quenaur (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_quenaur, c'est encore un petit peu trop lourd ! 

_


----------



## ed71 (24 Janvier 2007)

une mini série sur ce beau forum,
il manque une chose je trouve, c'est l'affichage des exifs.. (valable aussi pour moi..)


----------



## Captain_X (24 Janvier 2007)

ou&#233; ED, mais c'est pas un forum technique  
par contre libre &#224; toi de nous les stipul&#233;s 

sinon toujours ce matin vers 6h


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4143318 a dit:
			
		

> _quenaur, c'est encore un petit peu trop lourd !
> 
> Désolé, j'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi elle pèse 104 ko alors que lorsque enregistré j'avais paramétré baisser la qualité pour obtenir 97 ko, je serai à l'avenir encore plus vigilant._


----------



## LucD (24 Janvier 2007)

Jahrom...je peux être ton copain ?:rose: :love: 

Parce que moi, mes copines, elles ressemblent à ça:


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> oué ED, mais c'est pas un forum technique
> par contre libre à toi de nous les stipulés


même avis (à part l'orthographe ). En plus, ne pas oublier qu'il s'agit parfois (souvent dans mon cas) de photos argentiques. Alors les EXIF....  même si je notais à une époque lointaine parfois les données.


----------



## desertea (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (24 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben maintenant que tu es réchauffé.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> même avis (à part l'orthographe ). En plus, ne pas oublier qu'il s'agit parfois (souvent dans mon cas) de photos argentiques. Alors les EXIF....  même si je notais à une époque lointaine parfois les données.




pas mieux...


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2007)

Dory


----------



## Sloughi (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Janvier 2007)

ed71 a dit:


> une mini série sur ce beau forum,
> il manque une chose je trouve, c'est l'affichage des exifs.. (valable aussi pour moi..)




Il n'y a pas besoin. Ici, il y a un niveau très élevé. On peut te dire l'exif rien qu'en regardant une photo. Par exemple, ta tour Eiffel : 
Probablement prise avec un Nikon D50 (typique)
Un iso à 200 iso vu le grain
Donc une pause longue à 3 secondes pour fermer à f/8 (afin de tirer la meilleure part de l'objectif... malin)
Une focale à 18 mm, sans doute, vue ta position.
Tout ça implique que tu étais en manuel bien sûr.

Je ne dois pas être loin. Dis-moi si je me trompe.

Ah oui, tu la prises vers 22:32 et 05 seconde le 19 décembre dernier.


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

desertea a dit:


> _on ne cite toujours pas_



Elle aurait aussi sa place ici


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_mon bronica S2a ne veut pas me donner les donn&#233;es Exif, je le frappe ?  

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; un embryon de r&#233;ponse : les Donn&#233;es exif ou infos de prise de vue (pour les nargentiques) ne valent que pour soi, pour s'&#233;mliorer ou compenser au "d&#233;veloppement". en exag&#233;rant &#224; peine, c'est pas avec les donn&#233;es exif d'une photo de Cartier-Bresson que tu saurais si la photo est bien par contre tu pourrais en d&#233;duire surtout que le tireur est vachement bon&#8230; parce que &#224; l'&#233;poque, les cellules matricielles&#8230;&#160;n'existaient pas ! _


----------



## the-monk (24 Janvier 2007)

Encore un portrait réalisé cet aprèm lors des essais de mon nouveau Pentax A 50mm f1.7 (je l'adore déjà :love






​


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4144092 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est pas avec les donn&#233;es exif d'une photo de Cartier-Bresson que tu saurais si la photo est bien par contre tu pourrais en d&#233;duire surtout que le tireur est vachement bon&#8230; parce que &#224; l'&#233;poque, les cellules matricielles&#8230; n'existaient pas ! _




Un petit rappel (pour les numeriks) : Henri Cartier Bresson


----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2007)

edit : luminette privil&#233;gie l'elephant &#224; wip c'est le mal


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> Encore un portrait réalisé cet aprèm lors des essais de mon nouveau Pentax A 50mm f1.7 (je l'adore déjà :love
> 
> ​



Héhé moi c'est avec la version manuelle :love:




​


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2007)

Héhéhéhéhé ! Tu t'amuses bien Carole à ce que je vois !   :love:


----------



## kanako (25 Janvier 2007)

il est b&#244; hein ? 




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2007)

Il est surtout flou de chez flou. :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (25 Janvier 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> Mac Marco, La *jeune fille* &#224; la balan&#231;oire =


Merci pour elle.



IceandFire a dit:


> _superbe repetto sta&#239;le_









Bon par contre les miennes, elles ont bien bien servies. Oui je sais je suis pas cr&#233;dible en petit rat de l'op&#233;ra mais pourtant si.:rose:




​
Du haut de ces pointes, c'est toute ma prime jeunesse qui vous regarde.

Edit : Euh..peut-&#234;tre c'est moche mon "cadrage" au pinceau l&#224; en fait.:mouais:

Edit for Al&#232;m : bon bin alors je laisse si &#231;a choque pas. Moi &#231;a me faisait bizarre d'un coup. Mais non en fait.​


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

_moi je l'aime bien ton cadre (on dit encadrement, le cadrage c'est autre chose )





_


----------



## Captain_X (25 Janvier 2007)

hum hum alem tu l'avais pas d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; celle-ci ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> hum hum alem tu l'avais pas d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; celle-ci ???



hum, m&#234;me th&#232;me mai pas m&#234;me tof je crois. J'aime bien en tous cas.

Merci &#224; vous tous. Toujours un vrai plaisir pour les yeux.


----------



## LucD (25 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Merci pour elle.



Une femme sur une balançoire est toujours jeune, non ?

Dans un atelier de fabrication de luths: (et là, pas d'ouvrière    :rateau:  :love: ...pardon, pas résisté)


----------



## LucD (25 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _La jeune fille aux &#233;raflures..._



Roberto...Nettement plus sensible et r&#233;ceptif &#224; tes &#233;raflures qu'&#224; ton bazar 

Vers la balan&#231;oire ?


----------



## wip (25 Janvier 2007)

Coucou Joubichou ​ 


​


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

_euh ouais mais on a dit vos plus belles quand même _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

juste pour vous dire que je viens d'installer mon nouveau 19 pouces (en place d'un vieux 17 tout pourri) et que je tiens à m'excuser car certaines photos que j'ai postés devaient paraitre ... disons bizarres (au mieux) voire franchement pourries.:rose: :affraid: 

C'est dingue comme la qualité d'un écran joue.


----------



## Picouto (25 Janvier 2007)

Neige sur Bordeaux
L'Alternance tu remettras en travaux




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Bon, j'arrive pas à me décider, vu que couleur ou noir&blanc ça fait vraiment deux photos très différentes, pas forcément intéressantes pour les mêmes raisons...

Dont acte : 
Tac


​et tac


​Il y a deux photos assemblées sur chacune, certes, mais je ne trouve pas vraiment que ça fasse très "panoramique", plutôt genre grand angle ou un truc du style...
J'ai pas de grand angle, alors je biaise.


----------



## Galatée (25 Janvier 2007)

... à tous 

Que de belles photos sur ces pages ! :love: :love: :love:

Je me permets de glisser ici ma modeste contribution...


*Cour d'école


*







​


----------



## quenaur (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Trois conneries, et num&#233;rot&#233;es en plus 
Tu forces mon respect par contre.

(Sans animosit&#233; aucune non plus )


----------



## Picouto (25 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (25 Janvier 2007)

le soleil ce soir


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4145271 a dit:
			
		

> Trois conneries, et num&#233;rot&#233;es en plus
> Tu forces mon respect par contre.
> 
> (Sans animosit&#233; aucune non plus )



pffff encore un de mes clones qui se prends pour l'original... aucune classe

hop moi je vais &#224; la p&#234;che 





wow nato tr&#232;s esth&#233;tique comme &#224; ton habitude


----------



## vousti (25 Janvier 2007)

en route pour Nice dernier week-end avant .....brrrrrr


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> http://odum.free.fr/img/P1010610.jpg​
> wow nato très esthétique comme à ton habitude



Merci.  

On ne peut pas en dire autant de la tienne.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Janvier 2007)

boarf, mesquinerie gratuite


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> boarf, mesquinerie gratuite



Si c'est mesquin de sous-entendre que tu as fait dix fois mieux, alors oui, je suis mesquin.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Janvier 2007)

promis je vais durcir mes choix


----------



## Sloughi (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## vousti (25 Janvier 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR....us/img261/7461/dsc00468ym.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



pommeQ superbe 
merci quenaur


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Darfox (25 Janvier 2007)

Ouh qu'il fait bon de se réchauffer au coin du feu.


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## soget (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

_merci stéphane ! _


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2007)

Dans le style caisse à jouets. 




Caro


----------



## PommeQ (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour notre LiLoU   :love:


----------



## arcank (25 Janvier 2007)

Petite ballade autour du plan d'eau de Cournon 





Edit : 300 &#232;me post :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (25 Janvier 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Merci à tous pour notre LiLoU   :love:



Y'en a qui oublient d'enlever le cache...





...et d'autres qui oublient d'enlever la main


----------



## the-monk (25 Janvier 2007)

Un ancetre de mon DS:








​


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2007)

Parce que la photo d'alèm m'a fait penser aux plumets du causse et parce que les plumets m'ont fait penser au Causse, un bout de printemps sur le Sauveterre.


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

en passant, je rappelle que la r&#232;gle est de poster ses *plus belles* photos. Devant un rel&#226;chement certain, la direction du forum (Foguenne et moi) a d&#233;cid&#233; que la fermeture du sujet pourrait d&#233;sormais se faire sans pr&#233;avis et pour un certain temps : le temps pour vous de comprendre cette r&#232;gle. 

les Mod&#233;rateurs de Portfolio.


_ps : cette d&#233;cision n'appartient qu'&#224; nous, pas la peine de discuter si cel&#224; arrive._


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2007)

Dans le style coin du feu.


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2007)

je poste un truc et vous ne voyez que le mot fermeture&#8230; forc&#233;ment, &#224; force de ne pas se lire, on ne va pas se comprendre. je ne demande pas que tout le monde poste des chefs-d'&#339;uvres&#8230; je vous demande d'apprendre &#224; faire un choix&#8230; avec la fille que vous voyez sur les photos d'hier, j'ai fait une centaine de photos, vous avez vu mon premier editing : 4/5 photos&#8230; je ne suis pas s&#251;r que vous soyez si difficile avec vous-m&#234;mes. 

C'est ce manque de choix qui nous ennuie. Si votre photo vous plait mais qu'elle n'est pas terrible, soyez honn&#234;tes avec vous-m&#234;me, abstenez-vous&#8230; je ne vous poste pas tous les jours des photos personnellement&#8230; pourtant, je pense que je photographie beaucoup plus que la moyenne&#8230;

pour le reste, la fermeture nous co&#251;te s&#251;rement plus &#224; nous qu'&#224; vous : ce sera un &#233;chec pour nous.


----------



## soget (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2007)

L&#224;, j'aime tout : Cadrage, lumi&#232;re, couleurs...


----------



## Picouto (26 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (26 Janvier 2007)

j'espère avoir été assez selectif en choisissant celle-ci


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

L'amusement de ce début de soirée.



C'est fou ce qu'il peut y avoir comme branches dans un arbre


----------



## nato kino (26 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> http://odum.free.fr/img/PICT0018-4.jpg​
> j'espère avoir été assez selectif en choisissant celle-ci



Il n'y a pas photo (si je puis dire  ).


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2007)

Je me demande si je l'ai pas déja postée ​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Janvier 2007)

:rose:


----------



## Melounette (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## vousti (27 Janvier 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...s/img237/6461/fortbiselio4.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]








merci elisnice
merci princess tatav
j'adore les nuances  tibomon


----------



## philire (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tweek (27 Janvier 2007)

Bon souvenirs...


----------



## Captain_X (27 Janvier 2007)

edit : mado t'es &#224; la bourre


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224; pourquoi on produit *beaucoup* d'herbe en suisse...


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2007)

Cool, il fait chaud en fait. Merde faut que je refasse mon sac


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2007)

un des plus grands hêtre pleureur d'Europe


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2007)

^^ J'adore, les couleurs, la compo, ... :love: bravo Dendrimère


----------



## lufograf (27 Janvier 2007)

Tiens puisque la page semble tourner &#224; la confrontation "Nature"/"Urbain", je poste un p'tit essai &#224; la macmarco-style&#174;   : 






Oups ! La compression lui a pas fait de bien, d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose:​


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## twk (27 Janvier 2007)

Hello vous


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2007)

*certaine personne n'aimera pas cel&#224; mais Dendrim&#232;re, lufograf et tweek, c'est beaucoup trop lourd (surtout tweek)
*


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2007)

je confirme.   (tweek 200 Ko ... )
Tout le monde n'a pas une super connexion. 
- de 100 ko, c'est facile &#224; obtenir. 
&#192; part &#231;a, il y a des images superbes sur ces trois derni&#232;res pages.


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (27 Janvier 2007)

20 ans d&#233;ja...
Pas une de mes plus belles mais assurement une de mes favorites 





​


----------



## Picouto (27 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148027 a dit:
			
		

> *certaine personne n'aimera pas celà mais Dendrimère, lufograf et tweek, c'est beaucoup trop lourd (surtout tweek)
> *



C'est là que le logiciel de Fabien gagne à être connu :

SmallImage

Sur l'ensemble de ces 3 photos, on divise le poids par 2.


----------



## Picouto (28 Janvier 2007)

Une petite cure de vitamines ne peut pas nuire




​


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (28 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tweek (28 Janvier 2007)

King size ici


----------



## Moumoune (28 Janvier 2007)

image trop lourde​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148027 a dit:
			
		

> *certaine personne n'aimera pas celà mais Dendrimère...c'est beaucoup trop lourd *


Petit souci d'ajustement en ce moment....


----------



## LucD (28 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous.


----------



## joubichou (28 Janvier 2007)

Toujours chez mon super client


----------



## Captain_X (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

Sur un plan purement artistique, ça n'est sans doute pas le nirvana, mais je suis très fier des sujets de cette photo :







:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2007)

Bourgogne du dimanche.
Pour Rémi. Je sais qu'il aime le vin et le flou...


----------



## PommeQ (28 Janvier 2007)

Ancienne maison de redressement dans la Vienne


----------



## PommeQ (28 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment l'abstrait ...


----------



## Majintode (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## twk (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148027 a dit:
			
		

> *certaine personne n'aimera pas celà mais Dendrimère, lufograf et tweek, c'est beaucoup trop lourd (surtout tweek)
> *



Scuz alèm, je vais modifier ça, d'habitude je vérifie mais la j'avoue que j'ai fais ça un peu vite, j'ai juste mis 600 de hauteur


----------



## Sloughi (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (28 Janvier 2007)

Lutry


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2007)

Toujours le même sujet et plus ou moins la même position mais travail sur la lumière.
Pas évident. (mais je n'ai plus beaucoup de temps pour progresser.  )


----------



## SirDeck (28 Janvier 2007)

Toujours à travailler l'accentuation avant tirage offset. Encore un crop à 100%. Toujours à mimer l'accentuation des peintres classiques. Vivement que les albums arrivent pour voir si ça fonctionne :rateau:
@ melounette : je n'avais pas vu ta référence à Vermeer. J'en suis flatté


----------



## Virpeen (28 Janvier 2007)

Dimanche dernier, au Père Lachaise...


----------



## PommeQ (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2007)

J'ose rarement poster ici.

Un petit clin d'oeil plein d'amour à dool, capi et Raphaël. Et puis je les trouve pas mal mes filets :rose:




​


----------



## PommeQ (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## twk (28 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> twk : je crois que Rémi parlait bien de tw-ee-k




Erf, désolé, sur un forum on à tendance à m'apeller twik, alors je me suis dis qu'alèm faisait dans la fantaisie  De toute façon ma photo était quand même assez lourde donc c'est pas grave ! Mais merci de me l'avoir préciser elis 

Mon pti PommeQ, t'a pris les knacki qui vont avec ?  C'est chouette !


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2007)

​
PS : Macmarco et tous les autres


----------



## esope (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Melounette (28 Janvier 2007)

Apéro-time:rateau:


----------



## Aladisse (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## vousti (29 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Toujours le même sujet et plus ou moins la même position mais travail sur la lumière.
> Pas évident. (mais je n'ai plus beaucoup de temps pour progresser.  )



c'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec photobooth:love:

je suis déjà sorti


----------



## joubichou (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Un souvenir de vacances, joli, mais pas seulement :love:


----------



## LucD (29 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Apéro-time:rateau:



...j'adore !

Ton mini montage m'évoque celle-ci:






*Aladisse*...  Il a fait des progrès le K10D depuis ses débuts entre tes mains


----------



## quenaur (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (29 Janvier 2007)

pour changer un portrait d'une copine que je trouve ravissante


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Janvier 2007)

@ joubichou : une poule après les canards on change pas tant que ça  ok je suis déjà sorti...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## silvio (29 Janvier 2007)

ok tout le monde peut la faire, mais j'ai du me lever &#224; 6h00 du mat', et poiroter &#224; 0&#176; hein !
pour un gars du sud, c'est quand m&#234;me un challenge ...


----------



## quenaur (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alan.a (29 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_9898-b.jpg
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_9918-b.jpg



Et ton ventre, on peut le voir


----------



## Mops Argo (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Et ton ventre, on peut le voir



Non, il est presque aussi gros mais en mou.


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, il est presque aussi gros mais en mou.



On peut toucher alors ? Il porte chance, comme les pompons des marins  ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, il est presque aussi gros mais en mou.



Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que j'ai le même... sauf que ma femme n'est pas enceinte...


----------



## Captain_X (29 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> On peut toucher alors ? Il porte chance, comme les pompons des marins  ?



oué mais de la mains gauche alors...


----------



## joubichou (29 Janvier 2007)

il semblerait que ça floode dur ici


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_ah c'est dur le lundi, la reprise, tout &#231;a&#8230; &#224; vos APN et Photsopmachinbidule&#8230; 
_


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2007)

Une fois n'est pas coutume... J'ai touch&#233; &#224; aucun bouton. 




Edit : vach'te la compression, c'est pas trop &#231;a par contre... D'ailleurs je pige pas, elle a en effet l'air de peser 44 Ko ici, pour 92 Ko sur mon bureau... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Camion​




Mais bordel, pourquoi n'as tu pas déclenché 1 seconde avant ?!


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais bordel, pourquoi n'as tu pas déclenché 1 seconde avant ?!




Pfff, tu sais parler aux femmes toi  

Je suis sur l'autoroute, au volant, sur la voie d'en face.. Je vois même pas le camion en fait, bref, je maitrise encore moins que d'habitude. Mais j'ai pensé la même chose en la voyant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais bordel, pourquoi n'as tu pas déclenché 1 seconde avant ?!



parce qu'une seconde avant elle s'allumait une clope en téléphonant


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2007)

c'est trop lourd.

j'en ai un peu marre de me r&#233;p&#234;ter 3 fois/jour, merci d'en tenir compte au bout d'un moment&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonne nuit mes photographes préférés.:sleep:

Edit pour Dendrimère : Bin dis donc t'as un drôle de programme de la nuit toi.​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2007)

_pour ceux qui n'auraient pas de gros logiciels de retouche d'image, &#224; savoir, il existe des choses gratuites (automator) etc&#8230; list&#233;es en partie dans ce sujet qui vous permettront de redimensionner vos images et g&#233;rer le poids de celles-ci. Ce n'est pas l'ordinateur le ma&#238;tre mais vous&#8230; 
_


----------



## Lastrada (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Janvier 2007)

LR by night.




J'ai du m'appuyer sur le rebord de la fenêtre, n'ayant pas de trépied, du coup ça lui donne un côté "de traviole" que j'affectionne pas mal.

PS : Alem, pour t'éviter de répéter tout le temps la taille max des images, ce serait p'tet bien de la rajouter dans le titre du fil? Je dis ça, c'est une idée comme ça...


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> PS : Alem, pour t'&#233;viter de r&#233;p&#233;ter tout le temps la taille max des images, ce serait p'tet bien de la rajouter dans le titre du fil? Je dis &#231;a, c'est une id&#233;e comme &#231;a...



_&#231;a ferait moche, non ?  et en plus d'autres solutions ne sont pas permises par vbulletin comme dans RDV&#8230;

edit : de surcroit la limitation concerne tout le forum Portfolio&#8230; 

edit2 : cf le nouveau titre de l'annonce en haut du forum en esp&#233;rant qu'elle soit lue (tu vois je t'&#233;coute )
_


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2007)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzz !!  

Merci Élise.


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2007)

Quand dool m'emmène me balader, faut forcément qu'on tombe sur ça..:love:


----------



## Captain_X (30 Janvier 2007)

la photo a &#233;t&#233; prise avant ou apr&#232;s &#234;tre tomb&#233;es dessus ?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Les derniers tricots de ma compagne. 












(apr&#232;s une p&#233;riode "sans", j'ai &#224; nouveau mon APN soud&#233; &#224; mes mains.  )


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2007)

c'est bibi qui va &#234;tre content


----------



## Captain_X (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2007)

En route pour Clermont, entre Genève et Nantua.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://www.olivierdetraz.com/blog/photosblog/clermont.jpg​
> En route pour Clermont, entre Genève et Nantua.



Géant, on jurerait une version hivernale d'une portion de "Deep Forest", un circuit fictif de la série des "Gran Turismo" sur playstécheune


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (30 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (30 Janvier 2007)

le petit bonhomme dans le saule vénérable c'est moua


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> le petit bonhomme dans le saule vénérable c'est moua http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/2927/resizeddsc2739fg0.jpg



Et celui en bas, qui crie "accroche toi au sécateur, j'enlève l'échelle !", c'est qui ? :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (30 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> le petit bonhomme dans le saule vénérable c'est moua



et t'as reussi à prendre la photo?  :mouais:


----------



## tweek (30 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> et t'as reussi à prendre la photo?  :mouais:



On n'arrête pas le progrès dans les retardateurs.


----------



## samoussa (30 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> On n'arrête pas le progrès dans les retardateurs.



ouais mais le temps de pose était un peu long, joubichou est un peu flou


----------



## PommeQ (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Virpeen (30 Janvier 2007)

La Père-Lachaise, suite et fin


----------



## jahrom (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> silvia photomaton​



Enceinte, ça la rend resplendissante je trouve... :love: 



mado a dit:


> Quand dool m'emmène me balader, faut forcément qu'on tombe sur ça..:love:



C'est après votre passage l'arc ou bien ?  



Foguenne a dit:


> Les derniers tricots de ma compagne.
> (après une période "sans", j'ai à nouveau mon APN soudé à mes mains.  )



pov' goss'  :mouais: 



Virpeen a dit:


> La Père-Lachaise, suite et fin



J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites...


----------



## tweek (30 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> La Père-Lachaise, suite et fin



Comment as-tu fait ce léger flou sur la photo ? à l'aide de Photoshop ?


----------



## Sloughi (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (31 Janvier 2007)

:mouais:  Dendrimède et Virpeen étaient pas censé se retrouver sur un île déserte ?  

    




Et puis désolé pour la taille de mon arbre, je l'referais plus... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> :mouais:  Dendrimède et Virpeen étaient pas censé se retrouver sur un île déserte ?


Quand on ne voit pas exactement la même chose que le reste des hommes, c'est qu'on est déjà un peu sur une île.

Bravo Fabienne et merci.


----------



## lufograf (31 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand on ne voit pas exactement la même chose que le reste des hommes, c'est qu'on est...




heu... une femme ?


----------



## Aladisse (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## quenaur (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (31 Janvier 2007)

Merci de vos gentils CDB :love:


----------



## Mops Argo (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (31 Janvier 2007)

Je ne vous avais pas encore parlé de la neige qui est tombée il y a une semaine...


----------



## maiwen (31 Janvier 2007)

des tr&#232;s tr&#232;s jolies photos ici  comme souvent 




​
je poste peut-&#234;tre ici ma derni&#232;re photo avant un break internet de ... bah je sais pas exactement, pas des mois , le temps de re avoir une connexion internet, je prie le saint-free


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)

Lutry


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2007)

edit pour Paul : c'est du num&#233;rique


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (31 Janvier 2007)

tu t'appelles Humbert Humbert ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> tu t'appelles Humbert Humbert ???


----------



## silvio (31 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Un truc chexuel avec le chat ? 






Encore &#238;le de R&#233;


----------



## Picouto (31 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimère, Aladisse, Maiwen, Nato  

Virpeen :love: :rose:  ... arghhhh. pfffioooooooouuuuu .



​


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2007)

Un petit coucou à Virpeen. 

(Père)La chaise.




(Miam miam les dernières photos ! :love: )


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/424/100265nw6.jpg


Déjà 2 "plus belles" photos aujourd'hui, 3 le 29, 4 le 27 On parlait de sélection dernièrement ? :mouais:



Du coup, pour ne pas faire que râler là où je ne devrais pas, je suis obligé de poster sans vraiment sélectionner 

*David & Goliath ​*


----------



## Captain_X (31 Janvier 2007)

quel c_onnard ce David &#224; gratter le glacier pour que les chibres puissent skier...

mattherhorn Powwaaa... on voit m&#234;me pas la cabane du H&#246;rnli sur l'ar&#234;te...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> quel c_onnard ce David &#224; gratter le glacier pour que les chibres puissent skier...
> 
> mattherhorn Powwaaa... on voit m&#234;me pas la cabane du H&#246;rnli sur l'ar&#234;te...




Et l&#224; ? ou l&#224; ? Tu vois mieux ?  

En tout cas, tu m'as bien compris


----------



## quenaur (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4152931 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà 2 "plus belles" photos aujourd'hui, 3 le 29, 4 le 27 On parlait de sélection dernièrement ? :mouais:
> 
> J'aime beaucoup cette photo mais tu as le droit de ne pas aimer.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4145819 a dit:
			
		

> en passant, je rappelle que la r&#232;gle est de poster ses *plus belles* photos. Devant un rel&#226;chement certain, la direction du forum (Foguenne et moi) a d&#233;cid&#233; que la fermeture du sujet pourrait d&#233;sormais se faire sans pr&#233;avis et pour un certain temps : le temps pour vous de comprendre cette r&#232;gle.
> 
> les Mod&#233;rateurs de Portfolio.
> 
> _ps : cette d&#233;cision n'appartient qu'&#224; nous, pas la peine de discuter si cel&#224; arrive._





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4145976 a dit:
			
		

> je poste un truc et vous ne voyez que le mot fermeture&#8230; forc&#233;ment, &#224; force de ne pas se lire, on ne va pas se comprendre. je ne demande pas que tout le monde poste des chefs-d'&#339;uvres&#8230; je vous demande d'apprendre &#224; faire un choix&#8230; avec la fille que vous voyez sur les photos d'hier, j'ai fait une centaine de photos, vous avez vu mon premier editing : 4/5 photos&#8230; je ne suis pas s&#251;r que vous soyez si difficile avec vous-m&#234;mes.
> 
> C'est ce manque de choix qui nous ennuie. Si votre photo vous plait mais qu'elle n'est pas terrible, soyez honn&#234;tes avec vous-m&#234;me, abstenez-vous&#8230; je ne vous poste pas tous les jours des photos personnellement&#8230; pourtant, je pense que je photographie beaucoup plus que la moyenne&#8230;
> 
> pour le reste, la fermeture nous co&#251;te s&#251;rement plus &#224; nous qu'&#224; vous : ce sera un &#233;chec pour nous.



Par extension, d'autres ont d&#233;j&#224; fait amende honorable :


nato kino a dit:


> Si c'est mesquin de sous-entendre que tu as fait dix fois mieux, alors oui, je suis mesquin.





Captain_X a dit:


> promis je vais durcir mes choix




Donc :


quenaur a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette photo mais tu as le droit de ne pas aimer.



Et je n'ai pas abord&#233; la question de la qualit&#233; ou plut&#244;t de la beaut&#233; de tes photos. Je ne suis pas photographe, loin s'en faut. Je suis donc mal plac&#233; pour en parler.

Malgr&#233; tout, tes deux derni&#232;res photos (j'ai oubli&#233; les autres&#8230 ne sont vraiment pas formidables selon mon go&#251;t personnel.

J'ai aussi conscience que les miennes peuvent ne pas plaire, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, je ne suis pas photographe. Mais je n'en poste pas 15 par semaine.

Enfin bref&#8230;
Fais comme tu le sens, hein ?


----------



## tweek (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (31 Janvier 2007)

Fin de la neige... Tout a fondu...


----------



## joubichou (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (31 Janvier 2007)

Puisqu'on est dans la nature frigorifiée :


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> tu t'appelles Humbert Humbert ???



_ah non, on va pas avoir en plus du même âge et des gouts musicaux les mêmes lectures, genre "à dada ou l'hardeur" de John Francis Shade traduit en zemblien par le Docteur Kinbote c'est indécent monsieur l'enchanteur 

ah non, moi, j'ai pas de photos, j'en ai bien fait mais elles ne font sûrement pas partie de mes plus belles photos en ce moment, je préfère m'arracher la peau
_


----------



## Captain_X (31 Janvier 2007)

bah je te rappelle que je suis ton aîné Alèm ... mais voui l'ardeur aussi 
l'immortalité et son insoutenable légereté tournoyant follement dans une valse aux adieux...


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonne nuit et doux rêves... (ça faisait un peu petit pour un monolithe, non ?  )


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Janvier 2007)

PS : Virpeen


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

_Picouto, ça devient urgent ! _


----------



## matthieu2278 (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir, comment on fait pour mettre une photo dans le message???

Je ne suis pas très bon en imformaque...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonsoir, comment on fait pour mettre une photo dans le message???
> 
> Je ne suis pas très bon en imformaque...
> 
> Merci de votre aide



le deuxième sujet du forum t'y aurait aidé pourtant 

attention, je rappelle une énième fois : 700 pixels et 100Ko maximum.


----------



## Picouto (31 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> tof​
> 
> * PS : Virpeen*


En plus, je les soupçonne de se mettre d'accord pour poster ensemble


----------



## lufograf (31 Janvier 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonsoir, comment on fait pour mettre une photo dans le message???




Ça dépend... à quoi ressemblent tes photos ? Si c'est du genre Dendrimède ou Virpeen alors va voir *par là*


----------



## al02 (31 Janvier 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonsoir, comment on fait pour mettre une photo dans le message???
> 
> Je ne suis pas tr&#232;s bon en imformaque...
> 
> Merci de votre aide



Va plut&#244;t voir ici comme indiqu&#233; par _Alem_ !


----------



## kanako (1 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2007)

Grimpeur à l'aube


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2007)

*joubichou, pense au poids !
*


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4153879 a dit:
			
		

> *joubichou, pense au poids !
> *



Un petit coup de SmallImage et le tour est jou&#233; !


----------



## wip (1 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2007)

Pour en terminer avec la pol&#233;mique sur notre message "dur" sur la s&#233;lection des photos, je poste une explication avec exemple.

1&#176; La premi&#232;re photo du corps de ma compagne enceinte que j'ai post&#233; est celle-ci, prise en NOVEMBRE.






Quand je l'ai post&#233;e, je l'ai choisie parmi des dizaines de photos moins bien, j'ai &#233;t&#233; exigeant, je n'en ai choisi qu'une, la meilleure &#224; mes yeux.
Bien entendu, aujourd'hui je ne la trouve pas montrable, elle est fade, sans relief, morne, MAIS SUR LE MOMENT J'ETAIS CONVAINCU QU'ELLE ETAIT GENIALE.
Qu'est ce que je veux dire par l&#224; ?

Je veux dire qu'on peut se tromper, on peut poster des photos qu'on trouve merveilleuse alors qu'elles sont franchement bof, ON NE LE VOUS REPROCHERA PAS, chacun fait &#224; sa mesure. (Si j'avais du avoir le niveau de Jean-Michel, R&#233;mi, Dendrim&#232;re et d'autres pour poster, je ne l'aurais jamais fait.)

2&#176; La deuxi&#232;me photo que j'ai post&#233;e est celle-ci, prise en JANVIER






C'est d&#233;j&#224; mieux m&#234;me si aujourd'hui je la trouve plus que moyenne.
Vous remarquerez qu'entre les deux il y a +- un mois et demi de diff&#233;rence

La troisi&#232;me photo, je l'ai post&#233;e il y a quelques jours.






j'en suis content, je ne la renie pas bien qu'en couleur elle soit moche. Elle a &#233;t&#233; prise le 28 janvier donc  plus ou moins 1 mois apr&#232;s la deuxi&#232;me.
Vous remarquerez qu'entre les deux il y a +- un mois et demi de diff&#233;rence.

PENSEZ-VOUS QUE C'EST LES SEULS PHOTO PRISENT ENTRE CES TROIS PHOTOS ?
NON, EVIDEMENT (regardez les num&#233;ros des photos pour vous en convaincre, j'ai pris aussi d'autres photos au boulot. )

Qu'est-ce que je veux vous montrer par l&#224;:
IL NE FAUT PAS AVOIR PEUR DE SELECTIONNER  ET NE PAS SE SENTIR OBLIGER DE POSTER TOUTE VOS PHOTOS !
Vous ne devez pas attendre 1 mois entre chaque photo, mais &#224; chaque fois vous posez la question: "CETTE PHOTO VAUT-ELLE LA PEINE D'&#202;TRE MONTREE ?" "ne devrais-je pas la refaire d'une mani&#232;re plus ad&#233;quate ?"  
Si vous pensez que votre photo en vaut la peine, post&#233; l&#224; sans h&#233;siter.
Si vous avez 10 photos que vous trouvez montrables sur une journ&#233;e, montrez-nous les dix.

En fait, les trois photos que j'ai post&#233;es correspondes au meilleur d'un moment, je vous ai &#233;pargn&#233; toutes les autres photos entre ou je ne progressais pas. (le ventre de ma compagne lui ne se g&#234;nait pas pour progresser.  )

Aujourd'hui je reposte une photo car je la trouve pas mal et je trouve qu'elle m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre montr&#233;e.






et pour la premi&#232;re fois, je peux me permettre de la poster en couleur.






Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re que cette fois c'est clair.
Certains on d&#233;j&#224; bien r&#233;agis (joubichou  ) certains ont toujours proc&#233;d&#233; de la sorte et d'autres pensent qu'on veut "tuer" le sujet.

C'EST EXACTEMENT L'INVERSE !
Nous voulons un sujet vivant, ou chacun a sa place mais ou chacun sera exigeant, &#224; sa mesure.
Nous ne voulons pas d'un sujet "poubelle" ou on jette ses photos &#224; la vol&#233;e.

C'est ici que j'ai tout appris de la photo que je pratique depuis +- 3 ans maintenant, 
C'est gr&#226;ce &#224; l'exigeance de qualit&#233; d'Alem, Jean-Michel, JPmiss et bien d'autres que ma progression a &#233;t&#233; possible.

Autre chose, Alem vous rappelle souvent l'importance du poids et de la taille des photos.
C'EST UNE QUESTION DE POLITESSE!
&#192; nouveau, &#231;a nous arrive &#224; tous  de nous tromper (moi le premier)mais essayons d'&#234;tre attentif.
Nous ne sommes pas l&#224; pour vous "emmerd..." mais juste pour que ce forum reste int&#233;ressant, conviviale.

Ce post est tr&#232;s/trop long, mais j'esp&#232;re qu'il repr&#233;cisera  les choses pour certains.

Allez zou, &#224; vos photos !


----------



## samoussa (1 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pour en terminer avec la pol&#233;mique sur notre message "dure" sur la s&#233;lection des photos, je poste une explication avec exemple.


Je ne me sens pas vis&#233;.   je devrais ?  :mouais:

Blague &#224; part je suis daccord avec Foguenne et Al&#232;m, et j'ajouterai en plus que la selection de ses photos a une valeur p&#233;dagogique importante. C'est LE moment d'autocritique necessaire et parfois heu...difficile


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)




----------



## tweek (1 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Quel est le nom du village ?


----------



## SirDeck (1 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> ...
> 
> Quand je l'ai postée, je l'ai choisie parmi des dizaines de photos moins bien, j'ai été exigeant, je n'en ai choisi qu'une, la meilleure à mes yeux.
> Bien entendu, aujourd'hui je ne la trouve pas montrable, elle est fade, sans relief, morne, MAIS SUR LE MOMENT J'ETAIS CONVAINCU QU'ELLE ETAIT GENIALE.
> ...



Je suis d'accord Paul, mais une des choses qui est intéressante dans ta démonstration, c'est que moi, je trouve ta première plus intéressante que ta dernière ! Je pourrais essayer d'argumenter (elle est plus lumineuse, plus douce, se prête mieux au sujet, etc.). Mais surtout, mon plus grand intérêt pour ce cliché peut te le faire regarder différemment.
Où je veux en venir... Soyons exigeants, trions le plus possible. Bien sûr, il est intéressant de poster ce que l'on estime comme le meilleur. On peut alors voir comment cela fait réagir. Mais on peut également voir comment cela réagit sur des clichés qui nous posent question, justement pour voir comment cela réagit.

Je ne suis pas sûr d'être clair.


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2007)

Bien reçu Paul.  

J'ai une petite préférence pour ta seconde photo, même si elle est un peu crayeuse. Ça lui donne un coté "marbre" que je trouve justement intéressant, par rapport aux autres (ce n'est qu'un avis personnel et il n'a rien d'objectif à proprement parler).  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Où je veux en venir... Soyons exigeants, trions le plus possible. Bien sûr, il est intéressant de poster ce que l'on estime comme le meilleur. On peut alors voir comment cela fait réagir. Mais on peut également voir comment cela réagit sur des clichés qui nous posent question, justement pour voir comment cela réagit.
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr d'être clair.



Bien d'accord. 

Je note vos avis.  
"Silvia, dépêche toi, je veux reprendre une photo dans le même style que les deux premières. " 
(il ne me reste plus trop de temps.  )


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Quel est le nom du village ?


Lucéram (06)


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Lucéram (06)



Arrière-pays niçois, superbe...
J'y ai passé quelques journées inoubliables, presque surréalistes sur les côteaux dans le futur "chateau" d'un certain Monsieur R. (inconnu sur MacGé)


----------



## Captain_X (1 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Bien reçu Paul.
> 
> J'ai une petite préférence pour ta seconde photo, même si elle est un peu crayeuse. Ça lui donne un coté "marbre" que je trouve justement intéressant, par rapport aux autres (ce n'est qu'un avis personnel et il n'a rien d'objectif à proprement parler).  :love:



ben moi j'hésite entre là seconde et la dernière... elles sont très différentes... j'ai toujours eu une préférence pour les fond noirs de toute façon


----------



## tweek (1 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Lucéram (06)


----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2007)

excusez moi


----------



## jahrom (1 Février 2007)

Paul, si je puis me permettre je n'en aime aucune... j'attends impatiemment la prochaine sans les mains...


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2007)

Je crois aussi qu'il ne faut pas hésiter *à ne pas poster*  (je sais, c'est dur, le clic compulsif, l'excitation quand on transfère un fichier qu'on croit être pépite, se retenir de répondre aux bonnes blagues de jpmiss et jahrom  ) plutôt que de se forcer à mettre un truc, histoire de pas tomber dans l'oubli par rapport à cette splendide communauté, en sacrifiant sur la qualité (pour moi, passe encore - chacun fait ce qu'il peut) et sur la redondance avec d'autres photos postées avant...


_* le premier qui répond que ce message est l'exemple même de ce type de travers, je le fais bannir par Alèm _

Tchüss!


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2007)

Spéciale dédicace pour Roberto  :






​


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ce post est très/trop long, mais j'espère qu'il reprécisera  les choses pour certains.
> 
> Allez zou, à vos photos !


...et certainEs !
Merci.Nous avons donc le même point de vue. Surtout du point de vue pédagogique. Puisque moi tout comme d'autres, j'ai fait des progrès ici.J'arrête là le terrorrisme du MP. Ca parait bête, mais ça me paraisait utile cette petite précision.:rose:
Et moi, contrairement aux autres, je suis ravie de la voir enfin en couleur. C'est encore plus doux comme image sur la dernière.



samoussa a dit:


> Je ne me sens pas visé.   je devrais ?  :mouais:


Non, c'est moi qui suis allée titiller les modos. Mais ça va, ils ont super bien réagi..
Ah bin ouais mais que voulez-vous, je suis une passionnée et je l'aime ce fil ! \o/



SirDeck a dit:


> Mais on peut également voir comment cela réagit sur des clichés qui nous posent question, justement pour voir comment cela réagit.
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr d'être clair.


Si. Tout juste. C'est là-dessus aussi que j'avais quelques divergences.

Mais je ne vais pas relancer le débat, j'ai tout dit hier soir. Foguenne et Alèm ont bien parlé.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> excusez moi



Autant quand tu nous mettais des canards à chaque page, on commençait à se lasser autant une photo recherchée de canard de temps en temps, comme celle que tu viens de poster, est tout à fait la bienvenue.


----------



## samoussa (1 Février 2007)

HS : C'est le quart d'heure v&#233;rit&#233; ?  Bon alors Foguenne c'est pas le tout de prendre des photos mais...fille ou gar&#231;on ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pour en terminer avec la polémique sur notre message "dur" sur la sélection des photos, je poste une explication avec exemple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi ,ce que je remarque,  est que elle prends de plus en plus de volume    




:love:


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (1 Février 2007)

Alèm ! je sens qu'on va devoir affréter un charter pour cette île 






Superbe nato 
Plus trop envie de poster moi là ​


----------



## samoussa (1 Février 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> on ne cite toujours pas


je te demande pas si c'est le ventre de ta femme enceinte :mouais:  
ps: mais j'aime bien, un genre d'eraserhead


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2007)

A les randonnées, les nuitées en plein milieu de rien ... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2007)

_j'aime beaucoup ta photo&#8230; et les randonn&#233;es aussi. 
_


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4154695 a dit:
			
		

> _j'aime beaucoup ta photo et les randonnées aussi.
> _



Merci Alèm ... venant de toi, j'apprécie beaucoup :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

bonsoir, 

voil&#224; je vous pose une simple  question parce que .......voil&#224;:

souvent, tres souvent , quand Virpeen ou marco postent leur photos vous faite pleins de commentaires tres positif mais moi ....ben moi :rose: je ne le trouve pas si belles que cela:rose:  et bizarrement ce sont celle que j'aime le plus d'eux que re&#231;oivent le moins de messages "   "


j'aimerai comprendre 

que ont de si "special" ?


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2007)

_elles doivent toucher notre sensibilit&#233; 
_


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2007)

je crois qu'il faut coucher, ouais!


----------



## r0m1 (1 Février 2007)

Je pensais à elle pour 72h , mais on ne voit pas assez la plage  ...




J'adore quand le ciel est lourd comme cela, avec juste un espace pour une percée de rayon de soleil...


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> voilà je vous pose une simple  question parce que .......voilà:
> 
> ...




Je cultive l'éclectisme parce que je ne peux me contenter d'un seul thème ou sujet, d'une seule façon de faire, etc... il me faut de la variété, ce qui fait que toutes mes photos me plaisent mais ne plaisent pas forcément toutes aux autres, chacun ayant sa propre sensibilité, ses propres préférences.
Certaines de mes photos sont commentées publiquement, d'autres, pas du tout, d'autres en privé, par cdb ou iChat. Tu n'es pas la seule a aimer celles de mes photos que tu aimes. 
Parfois, j'aime tout de ce que font certaines personnes, comme Virpeen, parfois, seulement certaines, comme chez Joubichou, je préfère ses couchers de soleils et ses ciels à ses canards, car ils rejoignent certains de mes thèmes favoris.

Voilà, y a pas de honte à ne pas tout aimer chez les uns et les autres, affaire de goûts et de sensibilité. 

Bizouz Roberta !  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je pensais à elle pour 72h , mais on ne voit pas assez la plage  ...


----------



## soget (1 Février 2007)




----------



## kanako (2 Février 2007)

une autre plage, ou plut&#244;t un autre bout de la m&#234;me&#8230; au final elle est sans doute plus belle que la premi&#232;re mais c'est trop tard, d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;&#8230;
elle va tr&#232;s bien ici aussi !


----------



## vousti (2 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4154695 a dit:
			
		

> _j'aime beaucoup ta photo&#8230; et les randonn&#233;es aussi.
> _



arrete de me copier stp, ca devient g&#233;nant... 

pour r&#233;pondre &#224; PRINCESS TATAV : 

marco ; univers &#224; la lynch me botte et correspond &#224; des choses que j'aime (mais si j'aime pas tout chez marco)

virpeen et dendrim&#232;re font des photos que j'aurais aim&#233; faire

et les autres ben ca d&#233;pends des th&#232;mes


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)

Moi aussi, j'aime bien les glaçons..


----------



## quenaur (2 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (2 Février 2007)

Nato, rOm1, pomme Q .... 



​


----------



## Captain_X (2 Février 2007)

Pendant que mado s'extasie sur des phallus glacés


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2007)

je vous promets j'ai rien manipulé,la photo est sortie telle quelle,qui pourrait m'expliquer ce fond noir(bon c'est vrai il y avait très peu de lumière) photo prise au d 200  300 mm VR


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Nato, rOm1, pomme Q ....


ça fait toujours plaisir  



Captain_X a dit:


> Pendant que mado s'extasie sur des phallus glacés


ça aussi ça fait toujours plaisir  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (2 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> je vous promets j'ai rien manipul&#233;,la photo est sortie telle quelle,qui pourrait m'expliquer ce fond noir(bon c'est vrai il y avait tr&#232;s peu de lumi&#232;re) photo prise au d 200  300 mm VR




j'ai obtenu le mm rendu avec un cygne aussi ... cygne tres blanc sur eau sombre et fond sombre... y'a rien qui me choque... en plus le rendu est classieux

Mado tu noteras la fa&#231;on dont j'ai orthographi&#233; s'extasie... du verbe s'extasier... j'ai pas dit



> et pendant que mado sex assise sur des phallus glac&#233;s, je prends ces deux mouettes par derri&#232;re


----------



## wip (2 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> ça fait toujours plaisir


Je me fouette sur le champs !!


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2007)

De la glace pour Mado


----------



## jahrom (2 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> je vous promets j'ai rien manipulé,la photo est sortie telle quelle,qui pourrait m'expliquer ce fond noir(bon c'est vrai il y avait très peu de lumière) photo prise au d 200  300 mm VR



Si tu as fait la mise au point sur le blanc du signe, rien d'étonnant.
Si tu avais fait la mise au point sur l'eau le signe serait sans doute cramé et l'eau claire...


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2007)

Juste un petit message pour vous remercier tous pour vos messages suite à ma dernière photo (dendrimère tu ne t'étais pas trompé  )... 
Je suis heureux de la partager avec vous.  

C'est la première sur ce thème que je poste, bien qu'ayant déjà pris beaucoup de clichés, mais aucun à mon goût digne de relever le défit. 
En effet, difficile de passer après Vincent Van Gogh. :rateau: :rose: 





Èglise d'Auvers sur Oise​
Loin de moi l'idée de me comparer à lui et son oeuvre, ni même d'oser penser l'égaler, mais je trouve intéressant cette démarche qui consiste à retranscrire l'atmosphère que m'inspire ce tableau.  

Il reste encore beaucoup de travail mais ça commence à venir, je ne désespère pas d'y arriver.  

Valà, je vous rends à vos moutons et m'en vais tondre les miens de ce pas.   
Merci à tous. :love:


----------



## Captain_X (2 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Si tu as fait la mise au point sur le blanc du signe, rien d'étonnant.
> Si tu avais fait la mise au point sur l'eau le signe serait sans doute cramé et l'eau claire...




C'est plus la mesure de lumière que la mise au point


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2007)




----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2007)

_Une "vieillerie" rescapée du tri....
Les sous-bois, où je faisais "l'abruti" pendant mon service militaire...
(1990 !!... :afraid: )


__



_​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Février 2007)

De la neige, De la Glace !!! Y'a plus rien de tout ca!!! 



​


----------



## vousti (2 Février 2007)

si, si..... regardes dans le congelo

ok je ---->


----------



## jahrom (2 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> C'est plus la mesure de lumière que la mise au point



En général c'est lié  (je ne fonctionne qu'en central)


----------



## Captain_X (2 Février 2007)

en tout cas voil&#224; un gla&#231;on sur lequel ne s'assoierait pas ma tite mado






ceci n'est pas une tornade


----------



## vousti (2 Février 2007)

je suis entrain d'etrenner mon nouveau scan l'occasion pour moi de sortir de vieilles photos.
by the way je vous f&#233;licite tous pour vos magnifiques images, j'esp&#232;re &#234;tre digne de vous.









merci kanako
edit: Mince, Captain X en regardant vite fait j'ai cru qu' il s'agissait d'une tornade


----------



## PommeQ (2 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous ... je change un peu de théme 

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires :love:


----------



## esope (2 Février 2007)




----------



## vousti (2 Février 2007)

esope,pommeQ:love::love:





bonheur!!


----------



## esope (2 Février 2007)




----------



## soget (2 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2007)

le deuze


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2007)

Aucune des 2, la couleur est bizarre :sick: et tu nous as montr&#233; des trucs bien plus r&#233;ussi.


----------



## Melounette (2 Février 2007)

Bon, t'as bien dit 700 pixels, hein, R&#233;mi ? Ca me fait flipper de d&#233;passer les 600.:mouais:







Edit : Bon alors, en psd, c'est nickel. Quand je passe au JPEG, c'est pourri. Ca m'&#233;nerve. Donc, j'ai fait une tentative de kekchose via un calque de correction s&#233;lective pour que vous puissiez voir ce que moi je vois. Je vous la mets >l&#224;<. Moi je finis par avoir des yeux de lapin, je vois plus rien. Demerden-sie sich.:rateau:​


----------



## le gritch (3 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (3 Février 2007)

Tirhum !! here we go


----------



## Picouto (3 Février 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aucune des 2, la couleur est bizarre :sick: et tu nous as montré des trucs bien plus réussi.



j'accroche pas au "traitement" pour ce type de photo, mais je préfère nettement la première. Le seconde est confuse au niveau du sujet (ailes + feuilles se confondent + forme des ailes)


----------



## Virpeen (3 Février 2007)

Petit zozio (Joubichou, je n'ai pas ta discrétion ni ton talent pour les approcher  )...


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

C'est une blague ????

:mouais:


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2007)

Non, il a l'air sérieux en plus. 

Même pas en rêve !!  :sleep:


----------



## Captain_X (3 Février 2007)

un bon exemple de pourquoi i faut foutre le feu aux vieilles K7 d'enregistrements perso


----------



## esope (3 Février 2007)

moi je dit pffiioouu c'est du lourd...   :rateau: 






en tout cas merci d'avoir pensé à la version karaoké du truc, ça pourra meubler les soirées d'hiver... 

et PPF©:


----------



## the-monk (3 Février 2007)

Une petite retrouvée en faisant des rangements....






:rose:


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

Hello !
Vous avez le bonjour d'une amie tortue qui comme beaucoup d'autres espèces mérite notre émerveillement, notre respect et protection.
ça vous dis qq clichés du grand bleu (n'attendez pas des photos de pro !!! que de l'instinctif avec des moyens chiches).
@+


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

Allez une petite dernière avant d'allez prendre le soleil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Allez une petite dernière avant d'allez prendre le soleil.



Eh ! Tu t'es gourré, auto-portrait, c'est le fil à côté !


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/140/378275249_7c2ea1134c_o.jpg​



intéressant  Une lumière adaptée a sujet


----------



## wip (3 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Melounette (3 Février 2007)

Allez, tous ensemble, on lève les bras, hé ho hé hooooooo ! /o/  \o\  /o/ Ce soir concours de tee-shirts mouillés à la pistache du camping, avé le kiiiing koooong dans le jury. Hé ho hé hoooooo ! /o/ \o\ /o/
Mouhahahaa, c'est qui cet ovni ?:bebe:
Non, mais les années 80 c'était pas que ça ! Heureusement..:sleep:
Mais c'est sympa quand les zicos viennent faire coucou aux photographes, je vais peut-être aller faire un tour dans leurs fils.

Bon, trève de plaisanterie, je suis assez fière de celle-là, surtout pour les couleurs que je n'ai quasi pas retouché. (Comme quoi, j'améliore ma prise de vue au départ, merci ce fil)






Et gloire à Nato Kino grâce à qui je ne maudirais plus la compression.​


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4156312 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une blague ????
> 
> :mouais:



En tous cas, ça ma bien fait rire,

Yen a des bien, yen a des bieeeeeeeen 
Bon zou, à la trappe.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Février 2007)

Une petite photo ... toute simple mais qui retrace bien selon moi l'ambiance du printemps


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Mandarine​



Mmmmmmhhhhhh !!!  :love:



wip a dit:


> NDD !!!!
> 
> 
> :love:
> ​





Melounette a dit:


> Allez, tous ensemble, on lève les bras, hé ho hé hooooooo ! /o/  \o\  /o/ Ce soir concours de tee-shirts mouillés à la pistache du camping, avé le kiiiing koooong dans le jury. Hé ho hé hoooooo ! /o/ \o\ /o/
> Mouhahahaa, c'est qui cet ovni ?:bebe:
> Non, mais les années 80 c'était pas que ça ! Heureusement..:sleep:
> Mais c'est sympa quand les zicos viennent faire coucou aux photographes, je vais peut-être aller faire un tour dans leurs fils.
> ...







PommeQ a dit:


> Une petite photo ... toute simple mais qui retrace bien selon moi l'ambiance du printemps
> 
> ​



P.....!!!!!!  Déjà ??!!! :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## the-monk (3 Février 2007)

Prise cet apr&#232;s midi...


----------



## Sloughi (3 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

harfang des neiges


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

Pyrargue de Steller


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

un autre harfang


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

un petit clin d'oeuil pour finir


----------



## esope (3 Février 2007)

Au vu des deux du milieu, je pense sincèrement que tu aurais pu éviter de poster la première qui devient somme toute assez fade quand on voit la suite...   (maintenant ce n'est que mon avis...)

Mais elles sont vraiment classes les deux du milieu...


----------



## madmaxmac (3 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4156312 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une blague ????
> 
> :mouais:


ben oui c une blague
pourquoi s'exciter coommmme ça


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ​



Je suis très déçu, Roberto : je ne vois pas la tête de Titi !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u, Roberto : je ne vois pas la t&#234;te de Titi !



Elle est cach&#233;e dans le trou du truc rouge.
La on est dans la m&#233;taphore du non dit, la symbolique du refoulement (avec une connotation &#339;dipienne discr&#232;te mais bien pr&#233;sente).

C'est pourtant clair non?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle est cachée dans le trou du truc rouge.
> La on est dans la métaphore du non dit, la symbolique du refoulement (avec une connotation dipienne discrète mais bien présente).
> 
> C'est pourtant clair non?



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, Titi ?


----------



## the-monk (3 Février 2007)

Une petite derni&#232;re...


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2007)

Pomme Q, pour le fuschia(?... On m'a gliss&#233; dans l'oreillette que ce n'&#233;tait pas un g&#233;ranium) comme pour toutes(ou quasiment) mes photos, retouch&#233;, non, trait&#233;, oui, &#233;videmment.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Février 2007)

Ok et encore bravo :love: 


et pour pas flooder :


----------



## vousti (3 Février 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR....us/img167/3917/macge21qd3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

Classique, certains peuvent apprécier
et glou et glou


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

je préfère cela à Edvige ...  la coquine, sacré Harry, il peut pas s'empêcher de se faire remarquer, on t'as reconnu !!! 
Et reglou


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2007)

dis ScubaARM, ce serait sympa de relire le sujet 4/5 pages auparavant, au sujet de la s&#233;lection, tout &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *une feuille en hiver*
> 
> ​
> (pas s&#251;re que ce soit tout &#224; fait &#231;a question niveaux&#8230; )
> ...



Tu as raison, c'est pas un g&#233;ranium(renseignements pris  ), fuschia, peut-&#234;tre, je n'y connais rien !  
Merci. 

[Edith]
Il s'av&#232;re que c'est un cactus de No&#235;l ! 
Merci Lumai !  :love: 
[/Edith]

Personnellement, les niveaux me conviennent, mais j'aurais serr&#233; sur la feuille.


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

Hello, peux tu expliquer à un junior stptsba ce qu'est le fil, si c'est technique ou de l'humour (en effet tu es cité au palmares alors je vérifie !),
merci d'avance l'ami.
@+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2007)

Rémi, viens on va boire un verre pour oublier, marre de nous répéter.  :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

Désolé, je me range.



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4156847 a dit:
			
		

> dis ScubaARM, ce serait sympa de relire le sujet 4/5 pages auparavant, au sujet de la sélection, tout ça


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Hello, peux tu expliquer &#224; un junior stptsba ce qu'est le fil, si c'est technique ou de l'humour (en effet tu es cit&#233; au palmares alors je v&#233;rifie !),
> merci d'avance l'ami.
> @+






			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4145976 a dit:
			
		

> je poste un truc et vous ne voyez que le mot fermeture&#8230; forc&#233;ment, &#224; force de ne pas se lire, on ne va pas se comprendre. je ne demande pas que tout le monde poste des chefs-d'&#339;uvres&#8230; je vous demande d'apprendre &#224; faire un choix&#8230; avec la fille que vous voyez sur les photos d'hier, j'ai fait une centaine de photos, vous avez vu mon premier editing : 4/5 photos&#8230; je ne suis pas s&#251;r que vous soyez si difficile avec vous-m&#234;mes.
> 
> C'est ce manque de choix qui nous ennuie. Si votre photo vous plait mais qu'elle n'est pas terrible, soyez honn&#234;tes avec vous-m&#234;me, abstenez-vous&#8230; je ne vous poste pas tous les jours des photos personnellement&#8230; pourtant, je pense que je photographie beaucoup plus que la moyenne&#8230;
> 
> pour le reste, la fermeture nous co&#251;te s&#251;rement plus &#224; nous qu'&#224; vous : ce sera un &#233;chec pour nous.



et 4 pages plus loins, j'ai remis &#231;a...


Une simple lecture du titre du sujet devrait suffire: "Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos".
Ce n'est donc pas: "Postez toutes vos photos".


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> R&#233;mi, viens on va boire un verre pour oublier, marre de nous r&#233;p&#233;ter.  :love:



_si je pouvais, si j'habitais plus pr&#234;t (plus pr&#232;s aussi ), j'd&#233;barquerais plus souvent, tu sais&#8230; _


----------



## esope (3 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

et demain vous aurez droit à des daims


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> et demain vous aurez droit &#224; des daims



je prefere bambi    tu en as pas en stock ?


----------



## vousti (3 Février 2007)

&#224; tous superbes images 
&#233;lisnicepour ton ap flou sur l'autre fil:love:


">

Eh dites: des daims qu'est ce que &#231;a &#224; d'int&#233;rressant les bonbons?


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

pour princesse TATAV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





un jeune daim pris cet apr&#232;m.


----------



## vousti (3 Février 2007)

salut princesse alors le taf

joubichou .... euh pourquoi il me regarde de travers ton zoziaux


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2007)

Joubichou, j'adorerais venir me ressourcer dans ta r&#233;gion.
Tes derni&#232;res photos sont superbes. 
Tu as l'air de t'&#233;clater avec ton nouveau cailloux.


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2007)

tu m'étonnes,je m'explose litteralement


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Février 2007)

Merci !



Foguenne a dit:


> et 4 pages plus loins, j'ai remis ça...
> 
> 
> Une simple lecture du titre du sujet devrait suffire: "Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos".
> Ce n'est donc pas: "Postez toutes vos photos".


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Pomme Q, pour le fuschia(?... On m'a glissé dans l'oreillette que ce n'était pas un géranium) comme pour toutes(ou quasiment) mes photos, retouché, non, traité, oui, évidemment.



Ce serait pas un cactus de Noël ? Bon la photo n'est pas de la même qualité que la tienne...  Faudrait voir les feuilles, mais si elles sont plus celles d'une plante grasse, on a peut-être trouvé le gagnant !


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Ce serait pas un cactus de No&#235;l ? Bon la photo n'est pas de la m&#234;me qualit&#233; que la tienne...  Faudrait voir les feuilles, mais si elles sont plus celles d'une plante grasse, on a peut-&#234;tre trouv&#233; le gagnant !




Voil&#224; &#224; quoi ressemblent les feuilles :




[Edith]
J'avais pas vu ton lien ! 
Oui, apparemment, on a le gagnant !   
[/Edith]


----------



## tweek (4 Février 2007)

Super couleurs! on croirait que les fleurs sont... "lumineuses"*


----------



## Picouto (4 Février 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2007)

ce matin en forêt


----------



## EMqA (4 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (4 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2007)

...


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> une photo en niveaux de gris ? ​




*ah ces parisiens  pensez à ceusses qui habitent en province : 100Ko maxi merci !*


----------



## soget (4 Février 2007)

Hello,

Merci pour vos commentaires, tous très utiles.
Mon prochain achat sera une Qpcard pour une sortie des situation délicate comme ce fut le cas lors de la prise de vue de la libellule et surtout de quoi calibrer non écran.
À votbon cur Msieur dame.


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Février 2007)

Le soucy c'est le bleu, difficile de les contraster, la mer le ciel le soleil une vraie chianly:rateau: peu &#234;tre avec un filtre j'aime bien merci.
@+



soget a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Merci pour vos commentaires, tous tr&#232;s utiles.
> Mon prochain achat sera une Qpcard pour une sortie des situation d&#233;licate comme ce fut le cas lors de la prise de vue de la libellule et surtout de quoi calibrer non &#233;cran.
> ...


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Le soucy c'est le bleu, difficile de les contraster, la mer le ciel le soleil une vraie chianly:rateau: peu &#234;tre avec un filtre j'aime bien merci.
> @+




Le soucis, &#224; part la chienlit, c'est la citation d'images !  
Edite ton message en supprimant la photo et vas lire ceci avant de te faire tirer les oreilles par le P&#232;re Fouettard.


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (4 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous connaissez la Beauce ? Moi j'aime bien&#8230;
> 
> http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/8650/rapidoyj5.jpg​
> @ScubaArm : attention aux abris !  (il semble que tu n'aies pas tout lu attentivement : c'est interdit de citer les photos !  &#8230; enfin, moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est pour toi hein )
> ...



C'est pas tr&#233;s loin de chez moi ... la N154


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2007)

Ouaiiiiiis, the light 's back ! tous dehors !!!




Ici une batterie anti a&#233;rienne, contre les pigeons.


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2007)

Réponse à tous ceux qui me demandent ou j'habite.
J'habite à Saint Léger en Yvelines,petit village entouré de forêt (forêt de Rambouillet,anciennement forêt des Carnutes),dans une maison en bois et mon métier de bûcheron-grimpeur-élagueur me permet d'être en contact permanent avec la nature,c'est pourquoi je ne poste que rarement des photos de batiments ou de villes (je suis en effet victime d'agoraphobie et je fuis les agglomérations )

Voila ,donc ne m'en veuillez pas trop si je vous bassine avec mes photos d'animaux.

Comme je l'avais dit hier voici deux photos de jeunes daims prises hier.


----------



## PommeQ (4 Février 2007)

Allez je vous en offre une ...




:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Hôtel de Ville de Rennes​





Juste en face.


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4157354 a dit:
			
		

> *ah ces parisiens  pensez à ceusses qui habitent en province : 100Ko maxi merci !*



Alors la tu m'en bouches un coin ! Y a le net en province !!   Bindiou mais on arrête plus le progrès !!


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors la tu m'en bouches un coin ! Y a le net en province !!   Bindiou mais on arrête plus le progrès !!




Ben ouais, mais il est à manivelle, alors quand ça plus de 100 Ko, bonjour les biscotos ! :rateau: :casse:


----------



## EMqA (4 Février 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Juste en face.



 
Je n'étais jamais venu sur Rennes,  j'ai trouvé cette place très sympa de nuit.  

PPF : premiers essais au k100D.


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Février 2007)




----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2007)

Bon, celle l&#224;, c'est pas moi qui l'ai faite, c'est ma femme... mais on va dire qu'on fait compte commun pour les belles photos (&#231;a m'arrange... ).






PS : Alem si tu me dis qu'elle est trop lourde c'est fess&#233;e phallique direct...


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors la tu m'en bouches un coin ! Y a le net en province !!   Bindiou mais on arrête plus le progrès !!



Ouais et pour Jahrom, on est en banlieue à Ménilmontant ou Belleville   
Alors la province, elle commence vers Télégraphe ou Vincennes  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2007)

tiens un petit aigle avant le Pèrniflard


----------



## Captain_X (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (4 Février 2007)




----------



## soget (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (4 Février 2007)

Fenêtre d'une chapelle croisée au cours d'une ballade


----------



## twk (4 Février 2007)

Hello hello vous tous 

Photo d'un future projet sur le froid avec un autre photographe, premier jet


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Février 2007)

Salut à tous


----------



## esope (5 Février 2007)

bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## twk (5 Février 2007)

Sympa la troisième 

Quoique, un peu ground zero sur les bords mais bon 


Je taquine hein, good night


----------



## jahrom (5 Février 2007)




----------



## Franswa (5 Février 2007)




----------



## yvos (5 Février 2007)

_edit: apparemment, image trop lourde, je change ce soir (peux pas ici..)_​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2007)

En 2003 je crois.


----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2007)

d&#233;fil&#233; paco rabanne


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2007)

Les envahisseurs!


----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2007)

Ils sont tout beaux tout neufs...

ça va pas durer


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les envahisseurs!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_0237-b.jpg



Alors, devant c'est Amok, derrière, Odrée, à droite, Chaton, mais à gauche, c'est qui ? Bassou ? :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (5 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils sont tout beaux tout neufs...
> 
> &#231;a va pas durer



Vomit story


----------



## Captain_X (5 Février 2007)

au risque de facher certain je reviens dans le sujet


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2007)

lassés des canards ?


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2007)

Il est sympa le nouvel ami de Chabidouchoux !!!:love:


----------



## Picouto (5 Février 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2007)

*Fenêtre de l'Institut du Monde Arabe (Paris)

*


​


----------



## PommeQ (5 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (5 Février 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (5 Février 2007)




----------



## samoussa (5 Février 2007)

bravo bravo


----------



## macmarco (5 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *Roses et confitures*​


_Un pavillon &#224; claires-voies
Abrite doucement nos joies
Qu'&#233;ventent des rosiers amis;

L'odeur des roses, faible, gr&#226;ce
Au vent l&#233;ger d'&#233;t&#233; qui passe,
Se m&#234;le aux parfums qu'elle a mis;

Comme ses Yeux l'avaient promis,
Son courage est grand et sa l&#232;vre
Communique une exquise fi&#232;vre ;

Et l'Amour comblant tout, hormis
La faim, sorbets et confitures
Nous pr&#233;servent des courbatures._


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2007)




----------



## maiwen (6 Février 2007)

bonjour


----------



## jahrom (6 Février 2007)

=> nato : tu as bien raison, je trouve que ce fil manque d'humain...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> => nato : tu as bien raison, je trouve que ce fil manque d'humain...
> 
> http://jahrom.free.fr/cuisine.jpg​



Rhaaa ... Les deux pochettes de disques, à droite du comptoir ... Quand j'avais 11/12 ans, ma tante, de 6 ans plus âgée que moi écoutait ces deux disques en boucle :love:

Hey ! Vise un peu ça, si c'est mignon !
Peux tu me dire quel est son nom ?
Est-ce que tu le sais, dis, est-ce que tu le sais ? :love:


----------



## silvio (6 Février 2007)

Pas foutu de me souvenir, si je ne l'ai pas déjà posté, mais je crois que c'était sa soeur


----------



## jahrom (6 Février 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2007)

henri salvador et jim carrey in concert at Paris


----------



## Captain_X (6 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (6 Février 2007)

Scan d'une photo des années 60.


----------



## joubichou (6 Février 2007)




----------



## maiwen (6 Février 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> Scan d'une photo des années 60.



si jeune et déjà photographe 





moi je sais pas faire les humains alors ...


----------



## jahrom (6 Février 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> moi je sais pas faire les humains alors ...



Alors du coup la mise au point c'est plus trop important... :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (6 Février 2007)

Petite expérience avec un ventilo lumineux (jouet), une piece sombre et mon G7


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (6 Février 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (6 Février 2007)

Authorized size by Alem himself​


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> image




Couleurs magnifiques !


----------



## mado (6 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (6 Février 2007)

Aucune &#233;nigme, juste une r&#233;ponse et un voeux ​


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2007)

A plus tard, See U...très énigmatique..


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (7 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (7 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Février 2007)

c'est dans la charte &#231;a une femme assise sur une bit(e ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est dans la charte ça une femme assise sur une bit(e ?



tant qu'on voit pas les coucougnettes...je crois 

:rose:


----------



## nato kino (7 Février 2007)

C'est comme dans les mangas, ce sont les poils qui sont hors charte.  

_J'aime beaucoup, bravo._   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (7 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> without hands



Heu quand je disais "sans les mains", je le voyais pas comme ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2007)

Un piaf.




Maintenant quand j'en prends un en photo je pense à Joubichou à chaque fois, c't'horrib'.


----------



## samoussa (7 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un piaf.
> Maintenant quand j'en prends un en photo je pense à Joubichou à chaque fois, c't'horrib'.




Pareil quand je vois johnny avec son aigle dans le dos


----------



## r0m1 (7 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2007)

Maintenant quand j'en prends un en photo je pense à Joubichou à chaque fois, c't'horrib'. [/QUOTE]

ah ça vous a marqué hein!
Tiens quand vous verrez un vautour vous penserez à moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Tu as quand m&#234;me un peu plus de cheveux. Tu es dur avec toi-m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2007)

Allez hop, une autre, changement de style.




Merci pour l'avalanche de cdb rapport &#224; celle d'au-dessus, je ne pensais pas qu'elle plairait autant. 
@ Yvos : le ciel n'est pas vraiment bidouill&#233;, j'ai juste forc&#233; un peu le contraste g&#233;n&#233;ral pour que la silhouette du piaf soit bien noire, et qu'on voie mieux la couleur bizarre du ciel. Merci quand m&#234;me.


----------



## teo (7 Février 2007)

C'est vrai que ça manque de gens :rose: 



​
Allez, la photo est pas excellente au niveau technique, mais je l'aime 
Les amis, les inconnus, les lumières, une excellente soirée  j'aime :love: et en attendant d'avoir mieux comme numérique, le téléphone se débrouille encore pas trop mal (et sans flash, sinon c'est insupportable)


----------



## quenaur (7 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2007)




----------



## soget (7 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4160812 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quand même un peu plus de cheveux. Tu es dur avec toi-même



et que la peau des ses cou**** est un peu moins distendu et surtout pas sur la tête


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2007)

exact


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/teo-in-paris/382694796/​
> Allez, la photo est pas excellente au niveau technique, mais je l'aime


 
Elle aurait peut etre &#233;t&#233; mieux dans ce fil... 
Parce que franchement, d&#233;j&#224; les photos en boite c'est rarement interessant (oh le joli laser vert baveux, oh les jolies minettes pleines de malibu-ananas...) mais en plus quand c'est pris avec un portable... 
Je ne doute pas qu'elle te rappele de bons souvenirs mais de l&#224; &#224; la trouver belle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (7 Février 2007)

*Le passe-muraille d'après l'oeuvre de Marcel Ayme
Sculpture de Jean Marais inaugurée en 1989
*​


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (7 Février 2007)

*Sur le mur d'un...café à Montmartre

*


​


----------



## Virpeen (7 Février 2007)

Glaçons... ou stalactites


----------



## jahrom (7 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parce que franchement, déjà les photos en boite c'est rarement interessant (oh le joli laser vert baveux, oh les jolies minettes pleines de malibu-ananas...)




vert baveux ??




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2007)

Profitez de l'instant : un &#234;tre humain sur une photo de Bobby.
Tr&#232;s rare. 





Heureusement qu'il avait un pull de la m&#234;me couleur que le mur sinon vous n'y aviez pas droit.


----------



## chomsky (7 Février 2007)

Salut à tous, 

Un peu d'astrophoto avec une petite Saturne... Il y a largement meilleur que moi dans le domaine, mais bon en ce qui me concerne c'est une première, alors ça compte...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Février 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2007)

chomsky a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Un peu d'astrophoto avec une petite Saturne... Il y a largement meilleur que moi dans le domaine, mais bon en ce qui me concerne c'est une première, alors ça compte...



Génial !  C'est une bonne première !
Bienvenue ici !  :up


----------



## chomsky (7 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Génial !  C'est une bonne première !
> Bienvenue ici !  :up



Merci c'est sympa !

Bon, une ch'tite dernière pour la journée : en voilà une du soleil, plus précisément d'une tâche solaire, qui indique un point froid de notre étoile...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

d'il y a quelques ann&#233;es :sick:




Un d&#233;tail quand m&#234;me (&#224; 96 DPI, c'est pas &#233;vident), le fond, &#231;a n'est pas le ciel, c'est la M&#233;diterran&#233;e, la photo est prise en vue plongeante.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

Le carnval de Limoux continue, dimanche, c'était "las Fennos" (les femmes pour ceux qui n'entravent rien à l'occitan).











La bande des femmes a été créée en 73 en réaction au machisme un peu dominant dans les autres des bandes  (certaines réservées aux hommes, d'autres juste un peu mixte). Cette bande est devenue à son tour une institution amenant en réaction la création d'une autre bande de femmes plus "simples" mais ceci est une autre histoire


----------



## samoussa (7 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> d'il y a quelques années :sick:
> 
> Un détail quand même (à 96 DPI, c'est pas évident), le fond, ça n'est pas le ciel, c'est la Méditerranée, la photo est prise en vue plongeante.



C'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> C'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos ?



Oui, mais le temps, le scanner et la réduction de résolution l'ont nettement affadie. 

Tiens, deux cascades :


----------



## nato kino (7 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais le temps, le scanner et la réduction de résolution l'ont nettement affadie.



Épargne nous ça alors.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

ce n'est pas ma photo qui est est la plus belle mais cette gamine qui est extraordinaire :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Épargne nous ça alors.



C'est bien par ce que c'est un modo si non on le lapiderai.


----------



## samoussa (7 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est bien par ce que c'est un modo si non on le lapiderai.



J'adore ce forum


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est bien par ce que c'est un modo si non on le lapiderai.



J'amène les munitions.

C'est juste pour rendre service


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est bien par ce que c'est un modo si non on le lapiderai.



Je trouve la formule lapidaire, à 1,8 Go, elle est chouette, cette photo, à 64 Ko, forcément, elle prend une claque, mais si je la met à 1,8 go, c'est moi qui prend une claque (Alem )


----------



## Captain_X (8 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Épargne nous ça alors.



ou alors retravaille les à fond, .... ha non finalement non


----------



## vousti (8 Février 2007)

la lumi&#232;re, les couleurs et...ma fille je trouve l'ensemble magnifique


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2007)

Quand le soleil décide de partir de l'autre côté...


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je trouve la formule lapidaire, à 1,8 Go, elle est chouette, cette photo, à 64 Ko, forcément, elle prend une claque



1,8 Go la photo ?! :mouais: 
Tu dois avoir un grand salon pour y exposer tes photos au format des panneaux JC Decaux. :rateau:   

Ce n'est pas le poids qui va faire la qualité de tes images Pascal. 
D'ailleurs 72 dpi suffisent pour l'affichage web, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles de 96 dpi dans ton message précédent. 
Je ne juge pas de la qualité de tes négatifs ou des tirages que tu peux avoir de tes photos, mais les scans que tu nous montres par contre...  

Enfin bref, passons... :sleep:


----------



## joubichou (8 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (8 Février 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (8 Février 2007)

quenaur a dit:


>



Inquiètante l'atmosphère de ta photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (8 Février 2007)




----------



## chomsky (8 Février 2007)

Cratères lunaires...


----------



## Picouto (8 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2007)

Photo rare : no bidouille. 





Cette sorte de tourbillon me plait beaucoup.


----------



## root (8 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2007)

*Sculpture d'Oscar Niemeyer au parc de Bercy *​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2007)

*En attendant les beaux jours : Calanque de Cassis été 2006*​


----------



## Virpeen (8 Février 2007)

Dans le jardin, j'ai trouvé des ailes de fée...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

_Virpeen, fais ta valise, le bateau va bient&#244;t appareiller ! 

    _


----------



## PommeQ (8 Février 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (8 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4162586 a dit:
			
		

> _Virpeen, fais ta valise, le bateau va bientôt appareiller !
> 
> _



:rose: :rose: Mais qui part avec moi ?  

... and just for no flood...


----------



## joubichou (8 Février 2007)

mon nouveau pote


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2007)

_Petite d&#233;dicace au capitaine des hauts versants..._


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2007)

Nato, merci de revenir avec une image "zen", on en avait bien besoin. 

J'ai fait un peu de m&#233;nage plus haut, merci de revenir avec vos meilleures photos.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Melounette (8 Février 2007)

Un peu de couleurs après le noir et blanc.​


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

Je me permet de poster mon petit 1000e message ici, dans un de mes fil préférés.


----------



## quenaur (9 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (9 Février 2007)




----------



## yvos (9 Février 2007)

très chouette


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2007)




----------



## nato kino (9 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (9 Février 2007)

Picouto, j'adore ta série 

Aller, une petite touche rigolotte pour commencer le we 





Outch, derrière Nato, ça fait mal...  ​


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi ,ce que je remarque, est que elle prends de plus en plus de volume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
En général, le père boit de plus en plus de bières, et il gonfle aussi.


----------



## fanou (9 Février 2007)

Stupeur et innoncence : :love:


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2007)

allez une petite au boulot


----------



## al02 (9 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> allez une petite au boulot http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1758/resizeddsc4216smallym8.jpg



On voit bien l&#224; que Joubichou est un Fran&#231;ais de souche !


----------



## r0m1 (9 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> On voit bien l&#224; que Joubichou est un Fran&#231;ais de souche !



[Mode P77 on]Et c'est pour &#231;a que tous les matins, il se dit justement au boulot....[/Mode P77 off]


----------



## quenaur (9 Février 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> allez une petite au boulot



Respect!


----------



## jojofk (9 Février 2007)




----------



## soget (9 Février 2007)




----------



## al02 (9 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2007)

une autre du boulot que je trouve sympa (en fait il s'agissait d'éviter que les billots tombent sur les voitures des cons qui avaient étés prévenus 3 jours avant  et qui n'avaient pas enlevées leurs caisses)


----------



## the-monk (9 Février 2007)

:rose:


----------



## samoussa (9 Février 2007)

tout ça c'est marrakech ?


----------



## Sloughi (9 Février 2007)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> une autre du boulot que je trouve sympa (en fait il s'agissait d'éviter que les billots tombent sur les voitures des cons qui avaient étés prévenus 3 jours avant  et qui n'avaient pas enlevées leurs caisses)



 ... P.... Béjart !!!!!!!!!


----------



## samoussa (9 Février 2007)

@elisnice 




​


----------



## the-monk (9 Février 2007)

Merci pour tout vos coup de boule, je crois que je n'en ai jamais reçu autant pour une seule photo. :rose:

Une autre prise la semaine dernière:






:rose:


----------



## toys (10 Février 2007)

photo prise par le model elle même et retouche by toy's


----------



## Captain_X (10 Février 2007)

t'as pas l'original aussi pour comparer ?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Février 2007)




----------



## kernel (10 Février 2007)

Emplacement des taxi-brousse, Madagascar.


----------



## nato kino (10 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Février 2007)

Salut à tous  











​


----------



## soget (10 Février 2007)

Du mouvement pour Princess Tatav





Du dressage pour Toumaï





Du lourd pour Romuald



​


----------



## jojofk (10 Février 2007)




----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Février 2007)

C'est la première fois que je fait, c'est un essais pour voir ca ca marche.... 

C'est la première fois que je fait, c'est un essais pour voir ca ca marche.... [/quote]

CA MARCHE..... J'ai publié cette photo non pas pour sa qualité, mais plutot pour cequ'il y a dessus... C'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire... Un batême au volant de ce bolide... 

Le rêve... 680ch pour la modique somme de 180 000....


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2007)

C'est "Vos plus belles Photos" ici, pas "Vos plus beaux rêves".


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est "Vos plus belles Photos" ici, pas "Vos plus beaux rêves".
> 
> 
> Elle est quand même pas trop mal la photo non.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Elle est quand même pas trop mal la photo non.....



Ben... non.


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben... non.



T'est pas cool comme mec.... Chaqun son métier.....


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Elle est quand même pas trop mal la photo non.....




Barf, comme ça, non.


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> T'est pas cool comme mec.... Chaqun son métier.....



il est juste franc avec toi 



tu aurais pu essayer de jouer avec les lignes en perspective de la voiture, adopter un angle de vue original... je sais pas...


----------



## PommeQ (10 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (10 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben... non.



 ... pour une fois ... je prends position ...


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Barf, comme ça, non.








Elle est plus sympa celle la....  



PommeQ a dit:


> ... pour une fois ... je prends position ...



Bon ça va...


----------



## PommeQ (10 Février 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bon ça va...



He bien voila ... moi je prefere la deuze


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Février 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> He bien voila ... moi je prefere la deuze



Merci...


----------



## Picouto (10 Février 2007)

:sleep:


NFF




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

soget a dit:


> *tof de dressage
> *
> Du dressage pour Toumaï
> QUOTE]
> vraiment merci à toi  de bons souvenirs, notamment les reprises libres en musique que j'affectionnais tout particulièrement avec mon SF bai brun


----------



## toys (10 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> t'as pas l'original aussi pour comparer ?



et puis quoi encore!!!! tu veux pas son mail et son phone. 






non non non je me le garde.


----------



## jojofk (10 Février 2007)




----------



## the-monk (10 Février 2007)

:rose:


----------



## PommeQ (10 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos CDB


----------



## esope (11 Février 2007)

un clin d'oeil &#224; The-Monk et *sa photo*


----------



## richard-deux (11 Février 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (11 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> soget a dit:
> 
> 
> > *tof de dressage
> ...


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2007)




----------



## esope (11 Février 2007)

deux derni&#232;res de cet apr&#232;s-midi apr&#232;s un changement de d&#233;cor...


















et merci &#224; tous pour vos CDB :rose: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)

ce matin 11h30


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2007)

Des gar&#231;ons:











Et des Filles:


----------



## Picouto (11 Février 2007)

.....


----------



## joubichou (11 Février 2007)

enfin des photos nettes au 300 mm dans les arbres (le fiston et se potes grimpent le week-end pour le fun)


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Février 2007)

Salut et merci pour vos CDB  





















Merci à The-monk et à jpmiss ​


----------



## joubichou (11 Février 2007)

le fils de mon plus féroce concurrent (et néanmmoins amis)


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (11 Février 2007)




----------



## vousti (11 Février 2007)

​
superbes vos photos c'est dur de passer aprés vous


----------



## samoussa (11 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> le fils de mon plus féroce concurrent (et néanmmoins amis)


Rassure moi tronçonneur, le pied au premier plan est toujours solidaire du reste du corps ?


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2007)

houlaaaaaa mais ça va pas du tout du tout ! on profite que je sois pas là pour poster des séries de photos ou des photos trop lourdes ?!!!   `

*
naméoooooo !! *


_ ps : je suis revenu ! _


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2007)

Rrrrraaah mince, revoilà le patron. On était peinards ce week-end. Bon les gars planquez tout, on range, on fait le ménage et on se casse.


----------



## samoussa (11 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4165831 a dit:
			
		

> houlaaaaaa mais ça va pas du tout du tout ! on profite que je sois pas là pour poster des séries de photos ou des photos trop lourdes ?!!!   `
> 
> *
> naméoooooo !! *
> ...




C'est pas moi c'est eux :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (11 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Rrrrraaah mince, revoilà le patron. On était peinards ce week-end. Bon les gars planquez tout, on range, on fait le ménage et on se casse.



bonne nuit à tous ... au WE prochain ...


----------



## PommeQ (11 Février 2007)




----------



## yvos (11 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Février 2007)

_chez Web'O_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

Ouais c'est bon tu peux frimer avec ton cygne  

hihihi


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

_tu préfères les spots de skate ou bien ?_


----------



## kanako (12 Février 2007)

m'ennerve ! j'ai beau essayer plein de trucs mes photos perdent &#233;norm&#233;ment de qualit&#233; &#224; l'optimisation (tu parles) web + compression jpg&#8230; et si j'optimise pas, bin je les trouve fades&#8230; grrrr


----------



## vousti (12 Février 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...k.us/img297/1573/macge6ep0.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

​ 
_Super original!_​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

manque juste la panneau "enlevement fourrière" ou "attention passage de squale"



vousti a dit:


> contre jour



ca manque d'un serieux nettoyage de poussiere 

c'est balot


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4166064 a dit:
			
		

> leman power



:love: :love:


----------



## quenaur (12 Février 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (12 Février 2007)

Ton image fait 228 Ko soit plus de deux fois la limite autoris&#233;e.

Bref, tu pourras la reposter quand elle fera moins de 100 Ko. 

Foguenne


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2007)




----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4166065 a dit:
			
		

>



comme quoi, la suisse c'est plat


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> une photo



Ah oui elle est vraiment splendide...


----------



## Picouto (12 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Bordeaux Plage​



Ta photo me rappelle le bord de plage de Coney Island...  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Dernière modification par PommeQ Aujourd'hui à 20h42. Motif: Trop moche le rendu !​



ben enlève là


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2007)

y'avait longtemps que je vous avait pas fait un "vu de ma fenetre"






Voil&#224;


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ben enlève là



Deja fait ... je l'ai remplacé par ma photo by night ... mon chere monsieur


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2007)

Et un poil plus tôt que la précédente:


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Deja fait ... je l'ai remplacé par ma photo by night ... mon chere monsieur



ha je me disais aussi


----------



## r0m1 (12 Février 2007)

Sur ta première jp, on a l'impression que tu habites en enfer !!!   

En tou cas, elles sont très sympa


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Sur ta première jp, on a l'impression que tu habites en enfer !!!


nan l'enfer c'est chez toi: c'est a peut près là que le soleil se couche sur la photo


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

Magnifiques jp !  


Ca fait rêver :love:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Février 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (12 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (12 Février 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Février 2007)

Salut,
Bravo pour vos cieux   

Toujours Boston


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

j'aime bien la posture


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (13 Février 2007)

une vue de ma fenêtre


----------



## quenaur (13 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (13 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Pas super bien isolés_, enfin : détourés, les fils.



je n'ai pas le même ressenti que toi sur cette photo, c'est d'autant plus instructif.


----------



## Captain_X (13 Février 2007)

les fils qui se fondent dans les nuages ca aurait pu &#234;tre canon aussi surtout plus propre


----------



## Picouto (13 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (13 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> les fils qui se fondent dans les nuages ca aurait pu être canon aussi surtout plus propre



Roberto Vendez et toi avez raison pour les fils, merci du conseil.  

Et pour éviter de flooder


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Février 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Février 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

Gnoumy, tu vas nous montrer la totalit&#233; de ton album de vacances?


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Gnoumy, tu vas nous montrer la totalité de ton album de vacances?



après il passe à la contre-plongée sur son album de famille


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2007)




----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> après il passe à la contre-plongée sur son album de famille



c'est vrai on peut ?
coooool


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2007)

Avant de posté dans 72 heures, j'avais hésité avec celle-ci.
Ma compagne préfère l'autre.
Comme déjà noté, je vais devoir changer de thème...


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Février 2007)

Spéciale dédicace à  Ed_the_Head


----------



## Aladisse (13 Février 2007)




----------



## esope (13 Février 2007)

r0m1 tu reconnaîtras aisément ces lieux que tu fréquentes    ...


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

macelene a dit:


> http://idisk.mac.com/elene.bb/Public/Alice2005.JPG​



Si tu divulguait la localisation de la plage o&#249; &#231;a se passe, m'est avis qu'elles se compliqueraient un brin, les siestes :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu divulguait la localisation de la plage où ça se passe, m'est avis qu'elles se compliqueraient un brin, les siestes :love:








il doit y avoir un *Corse* qui veille au grain... :rateau: ​


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Avant de posté dans 72 heures, j'avais hésité avec celle-ci.
> Ma compagne préfère l'autre.
> Comme déjà noté, je vais devoir changer de thème...



En fait elle préférait que *tu postes* l'autre sur le forum


----------



## ederntal (14 Février 2007)

Reflets souterrain





En plus grand ici 





En plus grand ici 





En plus grand ici


----------



## vousti (14 Février 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Et.... HOP!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et.... HOP!
> 
> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7354/toitsfj2.jpg




Ze détail qui tue  :


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> http://odum.free.fr/img/Pointe_de_Benevent16.jpg



 Joli guidon de course  :love:


----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> photo



Mmmh...
Mais ou cette photo a-t-elle été prise?


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

........


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2007)

Bon, il n'y a peut-&#234;tre pas besoin d'&#234;tre agressif pour faire passer un message ou remplir des pages...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2007)

Attention, on reposte des photos, sélectionnées avec soin ou je lâche mes copains et ça rigolera moins !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Attention, on reposte des photos, sélectionnées avec soin ou je lâche mes copains et ça rigolera moins !!!



moi je veux bien que tu me les envoie , je te donne mon adresse postale ?


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2007)

un pote à KIKI


----------



## quenaur (14 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Yop et Tac : 




EDIT : Ah merde, elle est trop grande... Je reviens.
Re - EDIT : A y est c'est r&#233;par&#233;.  Par contre elle a un peu souffert &#224; la compression... :mouais:


----------



## the-monk (14 Février 2007)

Un petit portrait réalisé à une pause entre deux amphis:





:rose:


----------



## samoussa (14 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> se souvenir des beaux jours&#8230;
> 
> et&#8230; s'il vous pla&#238;t, j'ai plein de choses &#224; vous demander &#224; propos de cette image que j'aime bien, mais dont je ne sais pas r&#233;soudre les probl&#232;mes techniques qu'elle pose&#8230;  Si vous cliquez dessus, vous en verrez une autre : mais l'eau est compl&#232;tement cram&#233;e, &#231;a ne va pas non ? Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour bien traiter une photo comme &#231;a ? :rose:
> Merci d'avance &#224; qui voudra bien me r&#233;pondre et bonne nuit



L'image est un poil trop contrast&#233;e.
Je ne sais pas si tu as retouch&#233; l'image et particuli&#232;rement les courbes de niveau, mais si tu tires trop dessus, alors tu risques de cramer tes blancs ou de plomber tes noirs. Deuxieme possibilit&#233;, tu as pris ta photo avec une sensibilit&#233; assez haute (400/800/1600) ce qui a pour effet d'accentuer les contrastes (particuli&#232;rement si tu pousses d'1 ou 2 diaph. un film). Troisieme solution tu fais ta mesure de lumi&#232;re sur une zone sombre et donc les blancs crament, mais l&#224;, je ne vois pas pourquoi.
Personnellement, j'aime assez l'id&#233;e de l'eau un poil cram&#233;e qui accentue le scintillement, la limpidit&#233;e etc...et les noirs sont plutot d&#233;taill&#233;s. En bref moi je l'aime bien ta photo


----------



## r0m1 (14 Février 2007)

et en plus avec les traces des embruns sur l'objectif... :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (15 Février 2007)

Ca y est les voilà


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (15 Février 2007)

Un magnifique soleil et lumière en fin d'aprèm.






:love:


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)

_&#231;a me fera toujours bizarre cette cath&#233;drale genre Dark Vador&#8230; 
_


----------



## ange_63 (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4170554 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a me fera toujours bizarre cette cath&#233;drale genre Dark Vador&#8230;
> _


H&#233; oui!!! Celle-l&#224; on a beau la lessiver, elle reste noire, comme la plupart des &#233;difices ici!  

De m&#234;me lorsque que je suis arriv&#233;e &#224; Angers, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;tonn&#233;e  de la blancheur immacul&#233;e de la cath&#233;drale   
 :love: :rose: 

_Tu as eu mon mp? _


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)

_tu verrais chez nous avec ce beau calcaire blanc dont nous avons fait notre Cath&#233;drale&#8230; _

_(oui  je r&#233;fl&#233;chis &#224; la proposition )_


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Un magnifique soleil et lumière en fin d'aprèm.



Le Mordor! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## samoussa (15 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Mordor! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



A nantes la cathedrale et l'eglise st nicolas c'est plutot le Gondor  tant mieux


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4170577 a dit:
			
		

> _tu verrais chez nous avec ce beau calcaire blanc dont nous avons fait notre Cathédrale _



chez nous les cathedrales sont bien souvent en granit, parfois en calcaire, blanche l'hiver et, chaude l'été.


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2007)

photo faite en 30 secondes ​


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Février 2007)




----------



## samoussa (15 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> photo faite en 30 secondes ​



Normal...avec un tel model


----------



## r0m1 (15 Février 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (15 Février 2007)




----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Mordor! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:





Ah ! la cathédrale de Clermont, celle de Saint-Flour, pas aussi noire mais tellement brute (pas de flèche Viollet-le-Duc par là ). Si je démarre sur les églises et leur couleur, je vais plus pouvoir me retenir 

Juste, histoire de rappeler que les couleurs dépendent du point de vue, Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère, et la pierre du Périgord côté cour et côté jardin à quelques minutes d'intervalle











Et pour en revenir à l'Auvergne, sur la Planèze, celle de Roffiac il y a deux mois.






On attendra une autre fois pour les églises rouges, qu'elles soient touristiques comme à Collonges-la-rouge ou plus secrètes comme Perse.


----------



## joubichou (16 Février 2007)




----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère Roffiac





joubichou a dit:


> Aube ou couchant?



Gasp ! Comment aller bosser après ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère, et la pierre du Périgord côté cour et côté jardin à quelques minutes d'intervalle



Si tu es sur place, pousse donc jusqu'à Collonge, là, au levant ou couchant, t'as des couleurs, elles sont même pas dans le manuel, et pas que sur l'église, en plus :love:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (16 Février 2007)




----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu es sur place, pousse donc jusqu'à Collonge, là, au levant ou couchant, t'as des couleurs, elles sont même pas dans le manuel, et pas que sur l'église, en plus :love:



Je ne suis pas sur place  ce sont, comme souvent, des photos argentiques des année précédentes.   Quant à Collonges-la-Rouge, j'y vais aussi de temps en temps 

(Meyssac beaucoup moins carte postale a aussi du rouge (il y en a un peu à Turenne aussi) et pas très loin, il y a Curemonte, un très très beau village même si pas rouge du tout, celui-là, peu connu et qui vaut le déplacement y compris le regarder des collines autour)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur place  ce sont, comme souvent, des photos argentiques des ann&#233;e pr&#233;c&#233;dentes.   Quant &#224; Collonges-la-Rouge, j'y vais aussi de temps en temps
> 
> ...
> 
> http://luc.greliche.free.fr/Luc_Galeries/Limousin/mediafiles/l6.jpg



Une pr&#233;cision pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas : Il n'y a pas une seule brique dans les constructions de la photo, c'est la pierre de la r&#233;gion qui est de cette couleur :love:


----------



## richard-deux (16 Février 2007)

Je continue le fil avec la cathédrale de Reims vue par façade de la médiathèque.


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

Belle journée hier à Paris 




​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

Un p'tit air de printemps hier au jardin du Luxembourg




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Février 2007)

Une petite touche d'érotisme de nos Côtes d'Armor


----------



## tweek (16 Février 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Hmmm, j'adore les cailloux doux ! :love:



Oui... mais très froids ce jour-là


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (16 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

*Paris hier sous le soleil*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Février 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2007)

​


----------



## project_83 (16 Février 2007)

On approche du All Star Game :






Un style de photo pas trop représenté ici je pense. Espérons que ca plaise 

Je viens de voir que j'avais eu des points disco (oléé) avec ma précédente (et seule!) photo postée ici. Avec deux mois de retard, merci !


----------



## Philippe (16 Février 2007)

Hé bien moi je suis nul en photo , mais j'avais envie quand même de passer faire un petit  par ici. En un mot : *bravo* à tous et à toutes ! vos photos sont extra et pleines de talent


----------



## -greg- (16 Février 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> H&#233; bien moi je suis nul en photo , mais j'avais envie quand m&#234;me de passer faire un petit  par ici. En un mot : *bravo* &#224; tous et &#224; toutes ! vos photos sont extra et pleines de talent



bien dit 
rien a ajouter 

un beau ciel bleu &#8230;
photo trop lourde


----------



## vousti (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## -greg- (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## -greg- (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Février 2007)

Ici c'est 100 Ko par photo maxi, ta deuxi&#232;me faisait 196 Ko !!! et 700 pixels de large maxi, les tiennes faisait 800 pixels de large !
Bref, on relit les r&#232;gles et on reposte en les respectant.

Merci,

Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Trop grande, trop lourde.

&#199;a va hurler&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (17 Février 2007)

Garder moi la première place pour le sacrifice de niou..euh d'ancien ?

Edit : Kesscé "Souvaroff" sur les photos du futur sacrifié ?

En fait, j'étais venue pour poster un photo, j'ai l'air con manant.:rose:

*Fred






*Ou comment se la mettre derrière l'oreille avec élégance. L'est-y pas meugnon.:love: (Bon par contre, je ne sais plus du tout comment j'ai fait le flou derrière:hein​


----------



## lumai (17 Février 2007)

Ha vi ! Meugnon effectivement ! :love:

Sinon, à Honfleur il y a deux semaines...






​


----------



## PommeQ (17 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (17 Février 2007)

dans le Paris Gen&#232;ve, le train bleu d'un certain JL Murat&#8230;​


----------



## quenaur (17 Février 2007)

.....


----------



## quenaur (17 Février 2007)

Tu as raison Roberto,

Je ne suis pas encore au point :rose:


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2007)

Et le smilley de circonstance : ​


----------



## PommeQ (17 Février 2007)




----------



## Amok (17 Février 2007)

La fête passée, il ne reste que les confettis sur les plaques d'égout...




​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Des mouettes ça scrute ...




J'ai trouvé la machine à faire les nuages !


----------



## lumai (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La fête passée, il ne reste que les confettis sur les plaques d'égout...



Même chose devant le café : les fecos sont passés.


----------



## Picouto (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Des mouettes ça scrute ...



A tel point que MacGe en a embauché une comme modo


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La fête passée, il ne reste que les confettis sur les plaques d'égout...​



Et le filtre du mégot


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Février 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ici c'est 100 Ko par photo maxi, ta deuxi&#232;me faisait 196 Ko !!! et 700 pixels de large maxi, les tiennes faisait 800 pixels de large !
> Bref, on relit les r&#232;gles et on reposte en les respectant.
> 
> Merci,
> ...




Ah ben c'est Malin!! J'ai deja post&#233; des photo de 130Ko on ne m'avais jamais rien dit ! Donc moi hein!  

* Enfin Bref, Voila je disait donc sur les photos contre jour avec le Nikon j'ai ce drole d'effet qui apparait sur le soleil.*


​
[edit:] Quel Logiciel utilisez vous pour mettre un Cadre sur Vos Photos? plusieurs semaines que je cherche sans succ&#232;s (mis a part Photoshop $&#8364 

​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Février 2007)

Moi aussi, j'ai vu des oiseaux aujourd'hui... :rose: ... mais ce n'&#233;taient pas des mouettes...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ah ben c'est Malin!! J'ai deja post&#233; des photo de 130Ko on ne m'avais jamais rien dit ! Donc moi hein! ​


Bah oui, mais l&#224; on t'a dit et tes photos font quand m&#234;me 126 Ko pour la premi&#232;re et 199 Ko pour la seconde.


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah oui, mais là on t'a dit et tes photos font quand même 126 Ko pour la première et 199 Ko pour la seconde.



Mouais Je comprends rien... Je les ai exportés. sur le bureau elle font 60 & 79 Ko .. sur le net elle passent plus haut!!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Quel Logiciel utilisez vous pour mettre un Cadre sur Vos Photos? lpusieurs semaiens que je cherche sans succès (mis a part Photoshop $)



Galerie de Didier Guillon (avec cadre de JpMiss, musique de...  etc. )

En plus, dans la foulée Galerie compresse les images et, magie, en principe en-dessous de 100ko pour une image de 700 pixels. Le monde n'est-il pas bien fait ?  

Je sais, ce n'est pas son but premier (et je m'en sers pour les galeries) mais c'est bien pratique : tu colles 50 photos dedans et tu auras tes 50 photos avec un cadre et en principe avec un poids raisonnable dans les 2 minutes.


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Galerie de Didier Guillon (avec cadre de JpMiss, musique de...  etc. )
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Merci Beaucoup a toi !!!


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2007)

Sinon tu as aussi venant d'un membre de Macg&#233;  Mayfay un petit soft extra qui fait tout 

BoWebImage...


----------



## Sloughi (17 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Février 2007)




----------



## EMqA (18 Février 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (18 Février 2007)

Deux jours que j'ai la grippe !! J'en ai marre !! Bon au moins ça me laisse du temps pour mes gouttes...


----------



## Picouto (18 Février 2007)

ça t'apprendra


----------



## r0m1 (18 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> ça t'apprendra



Gnagnagna   ... 

"Je ne ferai plus le beau à me mettre en tee-shirt alors que ce n'est pas la saison, et je ne ferais pas raler mes petits camarades.
 Je ne ferai plus le beau à me mettre en tee-shirt alors que ce n'est pas la saison, et je ne ferais pas raler mes petits camarades.
 Je ne ferai plus le...."

Second et dernier cliché réussi sur les 150 au moins que j'ai pu faire...


----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Deux jours que j'ai la grippe !! J'en ai marre !! Bon au moins ça me laisse du temps pour mes gouttes...




La vache ! ton nez goutte terriblement !!


----------



## EMqA (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Rose blanche​


Tiens, c'est aujourd'hui dimanche.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2007)

Dédicace à un amateur de dentifrice qui se reconnaîtra


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (18 Février 2007)




----------



## mfay (18 Février 2007)

macelene a dit:


> Sinon tu as aussi venant d'un membre de Macgé  Mayfay un petit soft extra qui fait tout
> 
> BoWebImage...



Merci pour la Pub 

Ma nièce a l'oeil presque propre :


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Majintode (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (18 Février 2007)

Hand..


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (18 Février 2007)

Au bord de l'eau aussi... ou pas loin. Bref, herbes et joncs au programme...


----------



## Majintode (18 Février 2007)

Y'a pas à dire, les anciennes cox sont quand même plus jolies...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Février 2007)

Un peu de nature donc :


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Un peu de nature donc :
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/394471513_8de5971495.jpg[/IMG]​



Dr&#244;les d'oiseaux&#8230; :rateau: 

  (j'peux plus te bouler)


.................

Calais, dernier lundi de janvier 2007 :


(oui je sais &#231;a penche, le bateau va avoir un probl&#232;me tout &#231;a&#8230; mais allez capter des mouettes sans zoom vous !  )


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

_t'es pas all&#233; voir le d&#233;part des Hover ? c'&#233;tait un spectacle que j'aimais quand j'&#233;tais petit et m&#234;me apr&#232;s (j'ai pas bcp grandi faut dire ! )
_


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

(c'est sur que par rapport &#224; moi t'as pas beaucoup grandi  :rateau: )

ah nan, mais j'ai pr&#233;vu d'y retourner&#8230; c'est une bonne id&#233;e.
la mer c'est chouette, j'avais oubli&#233; &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Février 2007)

Dépard des croisades.
​


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

_tiens, ils ont fini de le restaurer ? une bonne nouvelle &#231;a, il &#233;tait en sale &#233;tat  il y a deux ans, m'enfin bon, c'est pas ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re de V&#233;zelay&#8230; _


----------



## Lastrada (18 Février 2007)

Et sinon, ça va ?


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4174013 a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, ils ont fini de le restaurer ? une bonne nouvelle ça, il était en sale état  il y a deux ans, m'enfin bon, c'est pas ce que je préfère de Vézelay _



Très honoré, vénérable maître de macgé, d'avoir attiré votre attention. Dites-moi ce que vous aimez de Vézelay, peut être l'ai je en stock pour vous être agréable. 
@+
Scub


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Tr&#232;s honor&#233;, v&#233;n&#233;rable ma&#238;tre de macg&#233;, d'avoir attir&#233; votre attention. Dites-moi ce que vous aimez de V&#233;zelay, peut &#234;tre l'ai je en stock pour vous &#234;tre agr&#233;able.
> @+
> Scub



moi c'est toute la r&#233;gion :love: :love: :love:

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;





un jour de novembre quelque part dans le nord&#8230;
si on pouvait ravoir un peu de ce soleil &#231;a remotiverait !


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> moi c'est toute la r&#233;gion :love: :love: :love:


_

pas mieux de Chablis (en oubliant Nitry) au Lac des Settons, la vall&#233;e de la Cure, celle du Cousin, boire des verres &#224; Avallon, ou &#224; V&#233;zelay dans ce bar charg&#233; d'affiches de Tanlay ou la route forresti&#232;re &#224; sanglier qui va de V&#233;zelay vers Nitry, de Semur &#224; Druyes-les-belles-fontaines&#8230; et m&#234;me Anus&#8230; m&#234;me&#8230; 


*mais revenons au sujet ! *
_


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4174013 a dit:
			
		

> _ m'enfin bon, c'est pas ce que je préfère de Vézelay _



Sur le coup, je te trouve difficile ! Autant le tympan extérieur de Viollet-le-Duc peut laisser de marbre  autant l'autre, le vrai, est à mon goût, une splendeur.

Ceci dit, je préfère encore la lumière dans la nef quand le temps s'y prête (mais il faut y être en vrai, la photo ça ne rend pas forcement, en tous cas la mienne )






Et sinon, c'est une bien belle région. En plus de ceux déjà cités, il y a Chapaize, Tournus, Noyers, etc. et toutes les églises du Brionnais.

Et puisqu'alèm cite Semur (je suppose que c'est en Semur-en-Auxois mais Semur-en-Brionnais vaut aussi le déplacement), une petite du dit Semur :


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2007)

_je pensais &#224; Semur-en-Auxois effectivement&#8230; ya un petit village tout &#224; c&#244;t&#233; qui rec&#232;le un tableau d'un grand peintre fran&#231;ais dans une minuscule fermette&#8230; 
_


----------



## esope (19 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

dur de passer derrière vous tous. Merci  






petite fleur en avance


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Février 2007)

Quand je serai grand


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2007)

T'en aurais pas deux en 42? C'est pour faire des chaussons...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Agn&#232;s Soral, invit&#233;e dans une &#233;mission de t&#233;l&#233; &#224; la con a dit qu'elle en avait un aussi. M&#234;me que quand elle le mettait sur ses genoux on croyait que c'&#233;tait ses poils pubiens&#8230; Para&#238;t que c'est un chien en fait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Ah ! Nous y voil&#224; !! Tu t&#226;ches ton &#233;cran aussi donc. Et c'est pour &#231;a que t'aimes bien Fredo. Tout est clair maintenant !





(Et je m'excuse aupr&#232;s de R&#233;mi. Je file et ne reviens plus  )


----------



## wip (19 Février 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (19 Février 2007)




----------



## yvos (19 Février 2007)

oul&#224;, t'as pas un peu trop forc&#233; sur les curseurs, l&#224;?


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (19 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> oulà, t'as pas un peu trop forcé sur les curseurs, là?



Là, tu te trompes, juste du noir et blanc pour le fond, la statue brut, pas touchée;


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> Là, tu te trompes, juste du noir et blanc pour le fond, la statue brut, pas touchée;



Yvos faisait allusion au ciel justement.


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (19 Février 2007)

​Superbe Nato :love:​


----------



## Craquounette (19 Février 2007)

Moi je vous dis... Ca ne va plus être une petite barque pour une île déserte, mais un charter qu'on va affréter  

Nato... Picouto


----------



## Lastrada (19 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (19 Février 2007)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'elle te réclame une bague là non ?!


----------



## Lastrada (19 Février 2007)

Non.


----------



## Captain_X (19 Février 2007)

je pr&#233;f&#232;re pas savoir quoi alors


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

C'est pris de nuit ou de jour ? 
Sacr&#233; pompon en tout cas


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174800 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pris de nuit ou de jour ?
> Sacré pompon en tout cas


----------



## PommeQ (19 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


>




il REGARDE quoi heinn .... il regarde chez mOIIIIIIIIIIIII






et oui le ciel est boost&#233; au dela du raisonnable


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174800 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pris de nuit ou de jour ?
> Sacré pompon en tout cas



Faut demander à Charlie Chaplin ...


----------



## PommeQ (19 Février 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (19 Février 2007)




----------



## the-monk (19 Février 2007)

Deux photos du jour, prise avec mon p'tit sigma 135-400 qui vient d'arriver. Je les aient ai prises un peu tard, j'ai du pousser les iso pour &#233;viter le flou de boug&#233;.











:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (19 Février 2007)

Petite photo du soir... espoir... 





Oh pis tiens, une autre sur les inondations... :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (19 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2007)

Jolie conjonction lune-v&#233;nus (ce qui est la moindre des choses   ) ce soir:


----------



## quenaur (19 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Février 2007)




----------



## lumai (19 Février 2007)

​


----------



## toys (20 Février 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


>



HO la belle prise!!


----------



## chomsky (20 Février 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Une autre conjonction Lune-Vénus : 







Oh, et puis tant qu'on y est : Jupiter...


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Février 2007)




----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (20 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Une chimère Final Fantasy ?​



Superbe, ça me rapelle les Bahamuts et autres chimères de l'univers de Final Fantasy 



​


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2007)

C'est un condor des Andes, malheureusement bien loin de ses montagnes et cloué au sol dans sa volière.


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

portrait de ta prof d'anglais non ??


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)




----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


>


 
C'est une photo d'archives?   Où as-tu trouvé toute cette neige?


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> C'est une photo d'archives?   Où as-tu trouvé toute cette neige?



archives


----------



## quenaur (20 Février 2007)

Le mot archive m'a fait penser à celle là. (scan année 60)


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> archives



Ta période bleue, comme Pablo ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> archives



Le bleu (plut&#244;t cyan en fait) : c'est un effet voulu ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2007)

Au fond, loin, c'est le Valais.


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> valais​
> Au fond, loin, c'est le Valais.



a droite le grammont... vu par un vaudois

non c'est juste 7h30 du matin, donc avec la neige et le lever de soleil c'est bleu
contrairement &#224; pablo j'etais plutot dans une periode blanche... enfin fa&#231;on de parler


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> a droite le grammont... vu par un vaudois



Exact.  D'ailleurs &#231;a fait un sacr&#233; bail que j'y suis pas remont&#233;.

Sinon, depuis la gauche les Tours d'A&#239; (Mayen et A&#239, le Grand Muveran, les Dents-de-Morcles, et tout au fond, le seul 4000 qu'on voit depuis ce coin de pays, le Grand-Combin.


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

grande taille


----------



## the-monk (20 Février 2007)

Toujours en pleine découverte de mon 135-400, toujours des canards...


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> on ne cite pas​
> Au fond, loin, c'est le Valais.



Le Valais? :mouais:

J'aimerais bien que le Chablais vaudois soit annex&#233;. On arr&#234;terait enfin de subventionner les d&#233;lires de ces Lausannois, avec nos imp&#244;ts.


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

c'est bien simple il faudrait que le chablais soit enti&#232;rement francais...
histoire de r&#233;cuperer les dents du midi entre autres... les vaudois c'est presque comme les zurichois, ...


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> archives



Ca me fait penser à un coin, près de chez moi.


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est bien simple il faudrait que le chablais soit enti&#232;rement francais...
> histoire de r&#233;cuperer les dents du midi entre autres... les vaudois c'est presque comme les zurichois, ...



 Alors si tu vois les Dents-du-Midi, sur Vaud, faut changer de carte. 

Le Chablais, c'est o&#249; il y a de la neige, en Suisse.


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Alors si tu vois les Dents-du-Midi, sur Vaud, faut changer de carte.
> 
> Le Chablais, c'est où il y a de la neige, en Suisse.



les dents du midi c'est suremetn pas en vaud, mais bien en valais  je suis pas fou 

mais moi j'annexe TOUT le chablais, hop dehors les helvetes, le chablais devient un pays comme le liechtenchtein... et merde aux autres...


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> Toujours en pleine découverte de mon 135-400, toujours des canards...



J'espère que t'as payé tes royalties à joubichou, sinon tu vas te faire engueuler !!


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Ah, les Dents-du-Midi. C'est de chez moi qu'elles sont les plus belles.


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> les dents du midi c'est suremetn pas en vaud, mais bien en valais  je suis pas fou
> 
> mais moi j'annexe TOUT le chablais, hop dehors les helvetes, le chablais devient un pays comme le liechtenchtein... et merde aux autres...



Alors, là, je serais tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 

Vive le Chablais libre.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Ah, les Dents-du-Midi. C'est de chez moi qu'elles sont les plus belles.
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1451/dentsdumidigb6.jpg



C'est quoi ces taches lumineuse sur l'eau?


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quoi ces taches lumineuse sur l'eau?



On dirait des nuages, non ?


----------



## Picouto (20 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (20 Février 2007)

Reflets de nuages, vous disiez ? :rose: 




PS : quand je serai grande, j'aurai des vrais objectifs... et j'arr&#234;terai la photo grunge... Promis :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2007)

​


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> On dirait des nuages, non ?



Oui c'est la mer de brouillard, dans la plaine, avec la lumière des villages qui sont sous la couche.


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)

pfff ces citadins y zi connaissent rin &#224; rin


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> [url]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/396964359_7819f823b0_o.jpg[/URL]​




Mmmm ... Pour colorer la mousse comme ça ... Café lyophilisé ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Oui c'est la mer de brouillard, dans la plaine, avec la lumière des villages qui sont sous la couche.



Merde alors j'avais pas vu que c'etait pas de l'eau mais des nuages! 

En fait ça fait un peu comme quand on met un éclairage dans un bassin a poissons rouges


----------



## Lastrada (21 Février 2007)

Avec celle-là, yé vais faire oune tabac.




:mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2007)

Pour Alem :rose: C'est mon premier oiseau :love::rose:


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour Alem :rose: C'est mon premier oiseau :love::rose:




félicitations à la maman


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Reflets de nuages, vous disiez ? :rose:
> PS : quand je serai grande, j'aurai des vrais objectifs... et j'arrêterai la photo grunge... Promis :rose:



quand tu vois ce que certain font avec de vrais objectifs, t'as pas à rougir


----------



## teo (21 Février 2007)

_clic-machinphoto pour truc _​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quoi ces taches lumineuse sur l'eau?



C'est pas plutôt des tâches luminineuses sous les nuages?


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> quand tu vois ce que certain font avec de vrais objectifs, t'as pas à rougir


Moi c'est surtout quand je vois ce qu'elle arrive a faire avec son "faux" objectif que je me dis qu'elle n'a pas a rougir. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt des tâches luminineuses sous les nuages?


Si


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi c'est surtout quand je vois ce qu'elle arrive a faire avec son "faux" objectif que je me dis qu'elle n'a pas a rougir.



ca marche dans les 2 sens


----------



## philire (21 Février 2007)

dur de passer après Virpeen...


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Février 2007)

Salut,  

 je vous poste une tit' tof à 100 kilo parceque ça me démange, pas celle que j'adore qui etait trop lourde mais ce seras pour plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je vous poste une tit' tof à 100 kilo parceque ça me démange, pas celle que j'adore qui etait trop lourde mais ce seras pour plus tard
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/4486/l2mu9.jpg


C'est où ? A Mafate ? Pas trop l'impression vu le sol,mais je me demande


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)

le mec &#224; gauche c'est un r&#233;volutionnaire gauchiste...
il a son arme dans le sac &#224; dos...


----------



## Lastrada (21 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4177110 a dit:
			
		

> C'est où ? A Mafate ? Pas trop l'impression vu le sol,mais je me demande



Je parie pour mada.


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2007)

il y a de fortes chances


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

j'ai v&#233;cu un moment d'intense bonheur &#224; Mada.


----------



## photographiL (21 Février 2007)

Youpiii, un thread photographique  

A mon tour alors 
















et la derni&#232;re prise en argentique cet &#233;t&#233; :


----------



## quenaur (21 Février 2007)

Captain_X, je pense que tu dois connaitre cet endroit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

DisneyLand!


----------



## quenaur (21 Février 2007)

On peut le voir comme ça ou plutôt DisneyLand hivernal.


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

Un des seuls endroits o&#249; tu peux croiser des adolescentes discuter de t&#233;l&#233;phones &#224; 900&#8364; et o&#249; on peut encore trouver des iPod mini au m&#234;me prix qu&#8217;&#224; la sortie  

Non, Disney c&#8217;est cheap &#224; c&#244;t&#233;


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)

quenaur a dit:


> ​
> Captain_X, je pense que tu dois connaitre cet endroit.



C'est une sorte de disneyland... mais les portables sont &#224; 1900&#8364;

kler le jour ou Aallard s'installe &#224; disney, mickey d&#233;barque &#224; Meg&#232;ve... d'ailleurs en parlant de Meg&#232;ve j'ai revu la petite Duvillard y'a pas longtemps pfuiiiiiiiiii elle a perdu les 15 kg de muscle n&#233;cessaire &#224; la competition... c'est pas rien






mon dernier s&#233;jour &#224; Meg&#232;ve aux fermes (ta gueule) de Marie


----------



## quenaur (21 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> kler le jour ou Aallard s'installe &#224; disney, mickey d&#233;barque &#224; Meg&#232;ve... d'ailleurs en parlant de Meg&#232;ve j'ai revu la petite Duvillard y'a pas longtemps pfuiiiiiiiiii elle a perdu les 15 kg de muscle n&#233;cessaire &#224; la competition... c'est pas rien



Elle a eu de la chance de les perdre et non qu'il se transforme comme pour beaucoup.


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2007)

Ouais c'est vrai il est où Alem ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

DTC?

Retourne toi pour v&#233;rifier on sait jamais.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> DTC?
> 
> Retourne toi pour v&#233;rifier on sait jamais.



Quelle finesse, je suis d&#233;&#231;ue l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

2 heures passées sous la pluie pour chopper cette photo


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

Miliananas a dit:


> 2 heures passées sous la pluie pour chopper cette photo


Mais ca en valait la peine!


----------



## the-monk (21 Février 2007)

Ma photo du jour.





Réalisée au 400 plus doubleur, soit un équivalent 1200mm en 24*36. A cette focale, mon pied est plus assez stable sans déclencheur souple, dur d'avoir une photo net.

:rose:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2007)

:affraid: Docqu&#233;villes, faut me soigner cette vilaine peau ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais ca en valait la peine!



Merci bien


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> photo jolie​



et derrière le rideau y'a :


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2007)

Ah, une photo de nuage, ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Février 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> Ma photo du jour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pris de jour ou de nuit?


----------



## wip (22 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Moi, ça va .
> 
> J'adore le côté _Macgé aux sports d'hiver_ du thread depuis quelque temps*!...


Tiens Elis  



​


----------



## the-monk (22 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pris de jour ou de nuit?



Ni l'un ni l'autre! :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2007)

Tant que j'y suis j'ai pris &#231;a ce week end au sortir d'un resto. 




J'aime bien le c&#244;t&#233; tout pourri. Tout penche mais c'est normal. 
Pis &#231;a fait un peu macmarcostyle, &#224; la reflexion. 
EDIT : par contre elle a bien souffert &#224; la compression... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (22 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tant que j'y suis j'ai pris ça ce week end *au sortir d'un resto*.
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1773/escalierboucaneba4.jpg
> 
> J'aime bien le côté tout pourri. Tout penche mais c'est normal.
> ...



Hum, t'aurais pris le temps de dessaouler avant de la comprimer ...


----------



## La mouette (22 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pis &#231;a fait un peu macmarcostyle, &#224; la reflexion.



Euh comment te dire... 




En fait je sais: c'est &#224; gerber!


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum, t'aurais pris le temps de dessaouler avant de la comprimer ...


Nan mais je comprends pas toujours...
Je fais toujours la m&#234;me manip, et j'arrive toujours &#224; une photo de 120 Ko, qui apr&#232;s passage par imageschack arrive entre 80 et 95 Ko selon que... Je sais pas d'ailleurs, selon qu'imageschack est de bonne humeur ou pas.

Et celle-l&#224;, manip habituelle, impossible de la descendre au-dessous de 200 Ko, l'a fallu que je compresse &#224; mort, donc le r&#233;sultat est assez approximatif. Je sais pas ce qu'elle a cette photo c'est bizarre...

EDIT : je t'assure, jp, en vrai elle est bien.


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2007)

Si tu les passes deux fois de suite à la moulinette, c'est pas étonnant non plus. Compression sur compression, c'est jamais bon, la qualité s'en ressent tout de suite.


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2007)

_rappel : merci de faire en sorte que ce soit vos *PLUS BELLES* photos_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pris de jour ou de nuit?



 








the-monk a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre! :rateau:


----------



## l'isite du design (22 Février 2007)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.
> 
> *POUR RAPPEL*



il faut poster quoi comme photos


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> il faut poster quoi comme photos



Les plus belles


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2007)




----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2007)




----------



## vousti (22 Février 2007)

">


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (22 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca marche aussi pour les mouettes ???





odré a dit:


> Ça marche aussi pour les photos de neige bleues ?????



Et les machines à laver ?


----------



## PommeQ (22 Février 2007)

Sans recadrage ... brut de d&#233;coffrage !


----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (22 Février 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Février 2007)

Spéciale dédicace à Odre ​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à Odre ​



pourquoi ce sont des bécasses ?


----------



## PommeQ (22 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (22 Février 2007)

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Tas une poussière sur le capteur


je crois plutot que le capteur est rayé...


----------



## ederntal (22 Février 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (23 Février 2007)

Il y a un moment que j'ai pas posté et j'en profite pour féliciter tout le monde   ​ 


 
Bonne nuit !​


----------



## HmJ (23 Février 2007)

Ce ne sont pas mes plus belles photos dans l'absolu, mais ces feux d'artifice me font patienter avant les festivals de l'ete


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (23 Février 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (23 Février 2007)

En tout cas, moi je voudrais dire que j'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais, et je trouve aussi que tout le monde est tr&#232;s beau et tr&#232;s gentil ici.   

Totoche.


----------



## r0m1 (23 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je commence dans le truc en plumes, je suis novice dans le canard, soyez indulgents !



Oh mais pas de problème du moment que tu t'acquittes des droits à joubichou, après les canards tu peux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Du coup je me sens obligée d'expliquer pourquoi je vous montre une photo de pigeons. Tout simplement parce que cette photo fait partie d'un travail personnel que je poursuis doucement, au grés du vent, et dont le thème est "La nature dans la ville, la ville dans la nature". 
3 photos de piafs en effet dans mes derniers messages, mais une sélection sur 272 photos ... Je me "sers" un peu de vos réactions dans ce fil pour voir l'impact d'une photo, mais j'aurais dû préciser le cadre.


----------



## samoussa (23 Février 2007)

*Naoned powwaa !! *​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Une petite touche d'&#233;rotisme de nos C&#244;tes d'Armor



 Tu aurais pu la poster dans ce sujet 




​


----------



## mokona44 (23 Février 2007)

photographe en herbe, donc tout commentaire sur mes d&#233;fauts gros comme des &#233;l&#233;phants sont les bienvenus ^^

tr&#232;s belles vos photos 

edit: bizarre..j'ai du mal compress&#233;, la photo est floue


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2007)

La baie d'Halong terrestre (Hoalu)?

Pour ce qui est d'am&#233;liorer ta photo essaye deja de la poster en un peu plus grand (jusqu'a 700 pixels de large)


----------



## mokona44 (23 Février 2007)

t'as l'oeil jpmissce!  c'est bien la baie d'Halong terrestre. j'ai mis bien moins que 700pixels car sinon, je dépasse amplement les 100ko... T_T (à 400pixels, j'arrive à 150ko)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu aurais pu la poster dans ce sujet



J'y cours !


----------



## yvos (23 Février 2007)




----------



## lufograf (23 Février 2007)

mokona44 a dit:


> t'as l'oeil jpmissce!  c'est bien la baie d'Halong terrestre. j'ai mis bien moins que 700pixels car sinon, je d&#233;passe amplement les 100ko... T_T (&#224; 400pixels, j'arrive &#224; 150ko)




Un petit *logiciel parfait* pour g&#233;rer la taille de ses photos et ainsi devenir le meilleur ami des modos !


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2007)

Mieux encore !!!
BoWebImage d'un Macg&#233;n&#233;en
(r&#233;duction, cadre, compression, upload sur FTP et pr&#233;balisage (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de l'image pour poster directement)


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/733/imgp9988pr4.jpg​



Oh ! Le beau Mac ... k :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Février 2007)

edit: je tente le boWebImage, pour "resizer", j'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas trop gros: 602 x 462 (45 kb).


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (23 Février 2007)

Balade Parisienne hier :
*Pyramide de Pei au Louvre*






*Les fontaines à boules de Pol Bury au Palais Royal*






​


----------



## quenaur (23 Février 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (23 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (23 Février 2007)

*Reflets





*​


----------



## samoussa (23 Février 2007)

Bref, je poste ma plus belle photo du jour 




​


----------



## philire (23 Février 2007)

ma plus belle vierge


----------



## mokona44 (23 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (23 Février 2007)

_j'en ai trop lu l&#224;&#8230; je vous avoue&#8230; _​ 
_je suis "en quelque sorte" en week-end, Paul vient "d'accoucher" alors,_​ 
_je ferme le sujet jusqu'&#224; notre retour&#8230;

r&#233;ouvert !
_​


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2007)




----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2007)

Ouf, il a rouvert ! Merci *alèm*. Et belle photo, si si...


----------



## ederntal (26 Février 2007)

Quelques exp&#233;rimentations graphiques


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (26 Février 2007)

plus un mot, fini


----------



## MamaCass (26 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (26 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (26 Février 2007)

marche bien ce petit XA :love:
merci R&#233;mi ​


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2007)

_tu l'as achet&#233; sur notre forum alternatif ? 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)

Hop un montage.
J'en fais tr&#232;s rarement. L&#224;, j'aimais beaucoup la photo de la tour, mais le ciel ne me plaisait pas.
J'en ai donc mis un autre.




Je suis assez content du r&#233;sultat (j'ai pas mal tatonn&#233; avant d'y arriver) mais n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; critiquer : je trouve que la tour s'ins&#232;re bien sur l'arri&#232;re-plan, mais je manque certainement de recul. 
(Notez bien que l&#224; encore la compression n'aide pas des masses...)


----------



## Aladisse (26 Février 2007)




----------



## Moumoune (26 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> Je suis assez content du résultat (j'ai pas mal tatonné avant d'y arriver) mais n'hésitez pas à critiquer : je trouve que la tour s'insère bien sur l'arrière-plan, mais je manque certainement de recul.
> (Notez bien que là encore la compression n'aide pas des masses...)


 
j'aime bien. Pour une fois t'as pas trop forcé sur les potards. 

Moumoune


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2007)

_Juste pour r&#233;pondre aux questions de certains en MP : la partie dor&#233;e sur le haut de la statue est due &#224; la poussi&#232;re qui la recouvre et qui "prend" la lumi&#232;re dor&#233;e de fin de journ&#233;e, ce qui lui donne effectivement un petit cot&#233; m&#233;tallique, mais l'ensemble est bien en pierre.  _


----------



## IceandFire (26 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (26 Février 2007)




----------



## yvos (26 Février 2007)

Un petit clin d'oeil à jp, qui devrait aller faire un tour dans ce coin




​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Un petit clin d'oeil à jp, qui devrait aller faire un tour dans ce coin​
> ​


 
Ah je vois que tu as été faire un tour sur mon site de photos de voyage


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)




----------



## esope (26 Février 2007)

fais gaffe bobby, une fois que tu commences tu peux plus t'arrêter  , en tout cas très sympa celle ci 

for not flood:


----------



## Moumoune (26 Février 2007)

Vive les contorsions avec un reflex pour viser au ras du sol...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

Moumoune a dit:


> Vive les contorsions avec un reflex pour viser au ras du sol...



E-330 Powah!


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> BNF



Là, tu devrais indiquer l'optique utilisée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2007)

​

PS : pour info, non je n'ai pas fini la boîte  :rose:


----------



## Moumoune (26 Février 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (26 Février 2007)




----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2007)




----------



## quenaur (26 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

Un aper&#231;u des possibilit&#233;s de mon nouveau Zuiko 50-200 f2,8/3,5:





J'&#233;tais a environ 6-7 metres du sujet (clic sur l'image pour une version plus large)

:love:


----------



## Aladisse (26 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Là, tu devrais indiquer l'optique utilisée !



fisheyes 10-17 pentax.


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'étais a environ 6-7 metres du sujet (clic sur l'image pour une version plus large)



Faut pas avoir peur des gens comme ça mon JP !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Faut pas avoir peur des gens comme ça mon JP !!



Ben y'a pas beaucoup de canards vers chez moi alors je teste avec ce que j'ai sous la main 

D'ailleurs ce soir:






Crop à 100%


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2007)




----------



## mfay (26 Février 2007)

Laissez tomber la photo les gars, ma petite ni&#232;ce s'y met et elle va nous donner une le&#231;on &#224; tous


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2007)

Sur l'Aubrac, la semaine dernière :


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2007)

_tiens, je crois que je passe par l&#224; bient&#244;t. 
_


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2007)

Plus haut que les pierres, la neige, à peine cette année :






et les routes vagabondes


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2007)

Alors, pour alèm, après les pierres et la neige, un peu d'eau, toujours la semaine dernière :

Le lac de Saint-Andéol





et celui des Picades, plus bas, du côté des boraldes aveyronnaises





(pour la Margeride, le Sauveterre, le Mont-Lozère... on verra plus tard )


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> et les routes vagabondes


Le mec qui a tracé cette route devait être salement bourré, parce que franchement, pourquoi ne pas tailler tout droit?
Bon en même temps la gnole ca réchauffe.


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le mec qui a tracé cette route devait être salement bourré, parce que franchement, pourquoi ne pas tailler tout droit?
> Bon en même temps la gnole ca réchauffe.



En fait, malgré les apparences, ce n'est pas tout plat et puis il faut faire le tour des fondrières, des rochers, des petites fleurs

Et puis on n'est pas là pour traverser mais pour parcourir  

D'ailleurs, les routes sont beaucoup plus droites que les ruisseaux qui méandrent à qui mieux mieux  (mais il faudrait que je cherche une photo-preuve, j'en ai sur la Margeride, sur l'Aubrac, moins sûr mais promis, ça existe )


----------



## twk (27 Février 2007)

Hellow


----------



## Aladisse (27 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

_Aladisse : ce serait bien de ne pas faire des séries dans le même post, ceci afin d'accélerer le chargement des pages (3 photos dans le même post, ça fait un post à 300Ko par exemple imagine tous les posts comme ça ! 

en parlant de clin d'il : 




_​


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

_autre solution : les vignettes par exemple, la photo qui suit est trop lourde ? pas de souci, une petite vignette renvoyant vers la photo en plus grande taille _

_ 

_

_ à cliquer donc_​


----------



## Aladisse (27 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4183460 a dit:
			
		

> _Aladisse : ce serait bien de ne pas faire des séries dans le même post, ceci afin d'accélerer le chargement des pages (3 photos dans le même post, ça fait un post à 300Ko par exemple imagine tous les posts comme ça ! _



pas de problème,   c'était juste histoire d'être plus concis mais je comprends.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Février 2007)




----------



## joubichou (27 Février 2007)




----------



## maximeG (27 Février 2007)

​

Voilà, moi aussi je me suis mit à photographier les piaffs...
Vous en pensez quoi???:rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (27 Février 2007)

Oh des canards.




@Aladisse : J'aime bien le c&#244;t&#233; revival 70's  

@Capitan :  pour l'atmosph&#232;re de ta derni&#232;re


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2007)




----------



## sylko (27 Février 2007)

Enfin, le retour de la neige!






Edit: Yeurk... Vraiment pas terrible, d&#233;sol&#233;. Prise avec mon mobile Nokia. C'&#233;tait tellement plus beau en vrai


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

Allez, un nouvel essai :


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2007)

Allez, spéciale kassdédi à la paire de frangins qui filent des idées à la con alors qu'on a du boulot.


----------



## Bassman (27 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez, sp&#233;ciale kassd&#233;di &#224; la paire de frangins qui filent des id&#233;es &#224; la con alors qu'on a du boulot.



Tu utilises quel temps d'ouverture pour arriver &#224; &#231;a ?
Des conditions particuli&#232;res aussi pour prendre la photo ?


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2007)

ça me fait mal de te le dire, mais c'est très réussi Bobby 

J'ose pas imaginer tout ce que tu as laissé de côté pour parvenir à ce résultat!


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4184003 a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises quel temps d'ouverture pour arriver &#224; &#231;a ?
> Des conditions particuli&#232;res aussi pour prendre la photo ?



Ben 1/500 mais j'ai pas essay&#233; en moins rapide, r0m1 les prend au 1/200 je crois. 
File c&#244;t&#233; cuisine, feignasse, tout est expliqu&#233; l&#224;-bas!  



yvos a dit:


> J'ose pas imaginer tout ce que tu as laiss&#233; de c&#244;t&#233; pour parvenir &#224; ce r&#233;sultat!



H&#233; ben figure toi que non, j'arrive &#224; choper la goutte presque &#224; coup s&#251;r. (c'est dr&#244;le comme phrase, &#231;a )
En fait c'est assez simple, vu que le robinet goutte &#224; un rythme r&#233;gulier, suffit de prendre le rythme par rapport au temps de r&#233;action de ton appareil, quand tu en r&#233;ussis une, t'as plus qu'&#224; appuyer sur le d&#233;clencheur &#224; un rythme r&#233;gulier.
Je trouve que le plus dur c'est la mise au point en fait.


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)

Brrrrr!!!!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## r0m1 (27 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En fait c'est assez simple, vu que le robinet goutte à un rythme régulier, suffit de prendre le rythme par rapport au temps de réaction de ton appareil, quand tu en réussis une, t'as plus qu'à appuyer sur le déclencheur à un rythme régulier.
> Je trouve que le plus dur c'est la mise au point en fait.



Effectivement, le plus dur est d'arriver à avoir la meilleure MAP possible. Il n'est pas toujours facile d'avoir la netteté exactement là où on le voulait. 

En tout cas Bobby, je la trouve très réussie, maintenant que tu as pigé le truc , éclate toi avec les couleurs !!   

_ps: promis Alem je ne reviens pas sans photo  _


----------



## Captain_X (27 Février 2007)




----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2007)

nato kino : Bonjour, Monsieur Courbet, l'enterrement à Ornans, c'est bien par là ?


----------



## joubichou (27 Février 2007)

un dernier saut


----------



## SirDeck (27 Février 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> []http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/sousbois.jpg[/]​



:love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Fête du vent ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2007)

Allez... Après j'arrête les gouttes, promis. (au moins pour 24 heures...  )
Je voulais mettre celle-là dans "72 heures", pour le thème "en plein vol", mais je me suis réveillé trop tard...
Donc, frustré que je suis, je la colle ici.


----------



## twk (27 Février 2007)

14 ans et toutes ses dents


----------



## Aladisse (27 Février 2007)




----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2007)




----------



## esope (28 Février 2007)




----------



## samoussa (28 Février 2007)

Excellent !


----------



## Lastrada (28 Février 2007)

hmm Ok bon, elle a un peu 20 ans celle là.





Vivement le retour de la lumière.


----------



## quenaur (28 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (28 Février 2007)

:love:​


----------



## MamaCass (28 Février 2007)

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2007)

Wouah! Sac&#233;e bestiole!


----------



## Aladisse (28 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (28 Février 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (28 Février 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (28 Février 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (28 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (28 Février 2007)

Magnifiques photos sur cette page :love: 

Bon, une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais sucer un peu ce soir... :rose: 



​


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Triptique bilalien​



Magnifique Wip !!!!  
r0m1 :love: 
Cap'tain


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2007)

Très belle page ! Magnifique !


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2007)

Oui, plein de belles photos.
Bon, on va baisser le niveau mais il faut bien que je fasse un peu de pub pour mon pays 
Alors, après l'Aubrac, la Margeride, toujours la semaine dernière, du côté de la Baraque du Cheval Mort et, tout en haut, du Truc de Fortunio


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2007)

Je continue sur la thématique de l'enregistrement...


----------



## Aladisse (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (1 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (1 Mars 2007)

MacMarco... comme d'hab, mais encore plus :love:
TibomonG4, magnifique 
IceandFire, tu as du passer de chouettes vacances 




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

La troisième de la série (il y en a quatre, prises en juillet 1982 toutes les quatres, mais scannées et arrangées ces jours ci !) :


----------



## joubichou (1 Mars 2007)

:coucou:


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2007)

Pour faire écho à Pascal et à ses fleurettes, un peu de ce qu'on aura sur l'Aubrac
..... mais d'ici deux mois plutôt 






Ceci dit, j'ai pu photographier une petite fleurette sur les causses la semaine dernière, elle viendra peut-être ici un jour.


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2007)

J'ai honteusement copié TibomonG4 
Ses lumières m'intéraissaient, j'adore!

La copie :


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (1 Mars 2007)

super jp  

j'adore ce casque


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> J'ai honteusement copié TibomonG4
> Ses lumières m'intéraissaient, j'adore!
> 
> La copie :



Ca donne un bon prétexte pour aller en acheter !    :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2007)

Sinon, vous reprendrez bien un peu de rouille ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2007)

The moon tonight


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Mars 2007)

De bien belles photos   Je voulais mettre celle-ci dans 72h mais on a le droit qu'à une alors


----------



## wip (2 Mars 2007)

Elis... :love:



​


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> De bien belles photos   Je voulais mettre celle-ci dans 72h&#8230; mais on a le droit qu'&#224; une alors&#8230;
> 
> ​



Tu as mal lu visiblement 

La r&#232;gle est simple : vous avez 72h pour montrer une ou plusieurs photos que vous avez r&#233;alis&#233;es sur un sujet choisi. Ni gagnant, ni perdant, que des participants.

PS : Elis  :love:


----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tu as mal lu visiblement
> 
> La règle est simple : vous avez 72h pour montrer une ou plusieurs photos que vous avez réalisées sur un sujet choisi. Ni gagnant, ni perdant, que des participants.
> 
> PS : Elis  :love:




Mais en fait non car:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4058711 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite proposition. Je me demandais s'il ne serait pas plus intéressant que chaque participant ne poste qu'une seule photo par thème... Ça force à la concision et comme ça on ne mettra que sa meilleure photo, pas tout l'album ?
> 
> Non ?





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut voter comme au château?
> 
> Non? Tant pis.
> 
> Pour.





r0m1 a dit:


> ouais, je suis plutot pour





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4058733 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est approuvé direct donc. _



depuis la *Page 10* le sujet a été limité à UNE photo par personne pour pouvoir réellement faire un choix et éviter le flood photo...


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> depuis la *Page 10* le sujet a &#233;t&#233; limit&#233; &#224; UNE photo par personne pour pouvoir r&#233;ellement faire un choix et &#233;viter le flood photo...



Flood qui se retrouve dans ce fil, pas cool  Merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions en tout cas


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Flood qui se retrouve dans ce fil, pas cool  Merci pour ces précisions en tout cas


Effectivement, il serait judicieux de corriger le 1er post de Dendrimere sur ce thread


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2007)

&#224; supprimer... :rateau:


----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Flood qui se retrouve dans ce fil, pas cool  Merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions en tout cas



Flood qui se retrouve dans ce fil, exact. C'est pour &#231;a que la fermeture du sujet le week-end dernier ainsi que la mise au point qui avait &#233;t&#233; faite un peu avant ne m'a gu&#232;re choqu&#233; et m&#234;me au contraire. C'est bien de demander un choix, et &#231;a aide beaucoup pour avoir un regard critique sur ses propres images...  


Mais attention nous tombons dans le flood, Alem promis je reviens avec une photo...



edit: nato je t'ai toast&#233; en puissance...


----------



## quenaur (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2007)

Bon, c'est la faute à Quenaur si vous avez encore droit au lac des Picades


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

Allez, la dernière de la série :


----------



## quenaur (2 Mars 2007)

Scan photo des années 60


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2007)

c'te bordel ​


----------



## Aladisse (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)

toute fraîche de tout de suite...


----------



## al02 (2 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/2185/lunewebfd0.jpg​
> toute fraîche de tout de suite...



Esope reste ici et se repose.


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2007)

Dans le cadre de la campagne publicitaire : "visitez la Loz&#232;re, y a du caillou pour tous les go&#251;ts" , un petit tour sur le Causse de Sauveterre, toujours il y a une douzaine de jours, avec un temps gris de f&#233;vrier

L'habitat caussenard, version simple baraque






et version plus grandiose


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2007)

_rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyy :love::love::love::love::love:
_


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## lufograf (3 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


>




Pfff ! Un page qui commence très fort ! Bravo à tout les trois ! :love: 

Dur dur de passer après tout ça, avec mes p'tits bidouillages...


----------



## MamaCass (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> http://audreyftp.free.fr/alimentaire/noix.jpg​



Tiens, tu as réussi à photographier le porte-avions de Bobby


----------



## MamaCass (3 Mars 2007)

Si le concept peut aider Boddy, pourquoi pas ? 

Et pour ne pas flooder :


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/2185/lunewebfd0.jpg​
> toute fraîche de tout de suite...



Ce soir eclipse totale de lune.
J'espère que le ciel sera clair


----------



## wip (3 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (3 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce soir eclipse totale de lune.
> J'espère que le ciel sera clair



Pour moi c'est mort, il fait tout gris  :hein: et en plus ce soir je suis avec mademoiselle alors si je lui fait le coup de "attend chérie j'prend a lune en photo", je vais en entendre parler pendant les dix siècles à venir...   
Alors je compte sur toi pour nous faire partager ça!  

PPF©:


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## twk (3 Mars 2007)

Joyeux anniv'


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Mars 2007)

Oh bah tiens, ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/970/tretatap5.jpg​
> bravo à tous ! :love: (et merci pour la précédente )




Très joli, mais la première en n&b l'était tout autant, ça aurait mérité deux posts. :love:


----------



## wip (3 Mars 2007)

Bobby, tu assures grave !! :love: 
Elis, 



​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

J'aime bien la jonction entre l'ombre et l'arbre en arri&#232;re.


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## lufograf (3 Mars 2007)

Allez puisqu'on est dans les arbres d&#233;charn&#233;s :
 jpmiss, wip





Edit : Aladisse ! J'aime beaucoup! :love:


----------



## mokona44 (3 Mars 2007)

les examens...une vraie prison. voila ce que jai envie de faire ->


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mars 2007)

de la mousse ?


----------



## mokona44 (3 Mars 2007)

une vague normale. mais jai surement trop accentué les contrastes qui font justement ressortir cette petite mousse quand la vague arrive.


----------



## lufograf (3 Mars 2007)

mokona44 a dit:


> les examens...une vraie prison. voila ce que jai envie de faire





Captain_X a dit:


> de la mousse ?




Salut mokona je crois simplement que captain_X est d'humeur badine ! 




_edit : et merci &#224; tous pour vos boulages made in la medhina ! :rose:_


----------



## mokona44 (3 Mars 2007)

> Salut mokona je crois simplement que captain_X est d'humeur badine !



:rateau: mince alors, je navais pas saisi le message. vous pouvez pas savoir combien ca peut me stresser (amateure photographe) de poster sur un forum où il n'y a que de belles photo de photographes talentueux. donc, meme une betise, c'est une affaire d'etat pour moi lol :love:


----------



## Sloughi (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (4 Mars 2007)

j'en termine avec la bnf


----------



## Melounette (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2007)

_Piq&#251;re de rappel&#8230; 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

J'avais aussi peur qu'elle ...


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Eclipse
> ​



Merci


----------



## Abalam (4 Mars 2007)

Salut je me joint a ce topic pour poster:

Mes photos

J'espere qu'elles vous plairont.
Tous les comentaires/conseils sont bien evidemment les bien venus


----------



## Captain_X (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (4 Mars 2007)

Bravo, il est superbe :love:


----------



## wip (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> []http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_1013-c.jpg[/]



 
Il a le regard, l'expression d'un ancien.
Très beau portrait


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (4 Mars 2007)

Bravo Paul beau bébé ,il est arrivé avec les beaux jours


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2007)

Clic sur l'image pour voir en plus grand.​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2007)

Je tenterais bien une planche aussi


----------



## guigus31 (4 Mars 2007)

Bravo pour vos lunes


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2007)

​
Cliquez pour voir plus grand


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> Cliquez pour voir plus grand






Superbe !!!  :love:


----------



## joubichou (4 Mars 2007)

Magnifique en effet !!!


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5185/planchecontacteclipseleq6.jpg
> Clic sur l'image pour voir en plus grand.​





TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/410132526_189b7323d9_o.jpg​
> Cliquez pour voir plus grand



 

pourquoi elle devient rousse ?


----------



## Captain_X (4 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> pourquoi elle devient rousse ?



quoi t'aime pas les rousses... 
moi c'est pas le genre de lune que j'affectionne... le plus


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> pourquoi elle devient rousse ?



C'est à cause de la lumière du soleil qui passe a travers l'atmosphère terrestre. 

Tibo, bravo pour ta planche, moi j'ai eu la flemme d'attendre la fin de l'éclipse


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mars 2007)

Superbes vos lunes    

Et bravo au b&#233;b&#233; de Paul


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (4 Mars 2007)

Coucher de soleil

j'ai retir&#233; la photo, je vais expliquer pouquoi : regarde bien le titre du sujet : Vos Plus Belles Photos. Ca en jette, non ? en fait, le but, c'est de poster tes photos &#224; soi et de surcroit les plus belles. Alors maintenant, si tu me sors une photo de toi provenant de ton vol orbitaire sur Columbia, tu pourras remettre la photo, sinon, cette image avait plut&#244;t sa place au bar.​


----------



## maiwen (4 Mars 2007)

​
p'tit coucou,

Foguenne (et Silvia  ), magnifique petit être que voici :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Coucher de soleil
> 
> ​



Hum... C'est toi qui a pris cette photo ? Parce que le principe de ce fil est de poster _*ses*_ plus belles photos, cad les plus belles photos que l'on a prises soit-m&#234;me.


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2007)

M..., c'est con j'en avais une belle de Salgado, &#224; poster.


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2007)

_au lieu de bavasser, si vous postiez des photos ? 
_


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Mars 2007)

*Ok !*


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

Je vous ai fait une petite carte postale hier, depuis Borme les Mimosas. 




​


----------



## wip (5 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2007)

Hop.





Je l'aime beaucoup comme ça, même si je me suis toujours demandé si elle serait mieux sans le flou ou pas.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (5 Mars 2007)

Des reflets d'inconnus dans la fontaine place des Terreaux à Lyon...




_Canon EOS 30D - f/3,5 - 1/15s - 25mm_


----------



## vousti (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (5 Mars 2007)

aujourd'hui on a jou&#233; &#224; faire passer une pelleteuse par dessus une maison avec une grue de 40 tonnes


----------



## La mouette (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## tweek (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## ed71 (5 Mars 2007)

...hier en bourgogne


----------



## wip (5 Mars 2007)

Quenaur 



​


----------



## Virpeen (5 Mars 2007)

Photo aérienne (Dorian  :love: :love d'une usine désafectée (Lyon)




_Canon EOS 30D - f/5 - 1/800s - 57mm_


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## mactambour (5 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> m&#234;me avec tout le respect que je vous porte, on ne cite pas les photos.
> ​



Par ces &#233;v&#233;nements je me d&#233;cide &#224; faire un petit tour...
Primo... Pour saluer Joachim !! Ce petit gar&#231;on est un amour de b&#233;b&#233;... Plein plein de souhaits pour lui et ses parents !!!

Secundo...
Une &#233;clipse de lune &#231;a n'arrive pas tous les jours.




Des Baisers &#224; Joachim si c'est permis..  :love: :love: 
Et
Merci Tibo !!


----------



## Picouto (5 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2007)

Toujours des traces de quelques jours en Lozère en février, du côté de la Cham des Bondons, un lieu magique entre Mont-Lozère, Causses et Cévennes.


----------



## Sloughi (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (6 Mars 2007)

Et pour ceux qui veulent se faire un pare-soleil: VOILA ​


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2007)

Merci la vie...


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (6 Mars 2007)

Une petite vue de Lyon depuis Fourvière...


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites :love:   Ca me fait toujours une grosse impression ​


----------



## gnoumy34 (6 Mars 2007)

Après la montagne, la ville une plage en hiver


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2007)

Hop, j'ai laché les gouttes d'eau 30 secondes...


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2007)

Pour ceux qui se posent la question : photo prise &#224; travers des rideaux.


----------



## quenaur (6 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2007)

Heu... Comment dire Quenaur... Faut pas trop embêter les curseurs comme ça hein, après ils peuvent mordre. :affraid:


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Heu... Comment dire Quenaur... Faut pas trop embêter les curseurs comme ça hein, après ils peuvent mordre. :affraid:




Ou alors faut y aller franchement.


----------



## quenaur (6 Mars 2007)

Ok, Ok, comme je l'ai expliqué à Captain_X, quand je l'ai prise il faisait très sombre sauf quelques rayons de soleil réussisaient à percer le rempart de la forêt alors je l'ai surexposé à la prise pour que l'on distingue le plus possible le chalet. Voilà :rose:

Et pour éviter le vilain flood


----------



## MamaCass (6 Mars 2007)

Pour Macmarco


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (6 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (6 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

C'est tout plein de belles choses et de beaux nuages. J'étais parti pour poster des beaucoup plus banales (je vais les mettre après ) mais la photo d'Elisnice m'a fait penser à une prise cet hiver en Espagne


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

Et pour en revenir aux banalités, Carcassonne samedi soir et dimanche matin. Du banal de chez banal mais la Cité me fait toujours autant rêver. J'ai juste regretté de ne pas pouvoir traîner dans ses rues à minuit (c'est tellement mieux l'hiver pour ça en plus) mais j'avais Carnaval à Limoux à cette heure-là 

Alors, Carcassonne le soir





Et Carcassonne le matin


----------



## jojofk (7 Mars 2007)

Bah.. c'est son nounours, hein.​


----------



## Captain_X (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2007)

jojofk a dit:


> Bah.. c'est son nounours, hein.​



C'est plus efficace que le CCC, ce genre de photo.


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

- C'est quoi le texte ?
- A
- ????!!!!!!!​


----------



## wip (7 Mars 2007)

Picouto, elle est vraiment incroyable ta photo, je kiff complètement !! :love:



​


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> Copain!!!!



Eh! c'est un copaing!!!!!!


----------



## GroDan (7 Mars 2007)

C'est étonnant le web. Avoir des pensées pour des gens que l'on ne connait pas ! Déjà que pour ceux que l'on connais...je n'ai même pas envoyer une carte postale...mais là, je suis revenu à cette endroit exprés pour y faire la photo et la poster, je m'impressionne !
Madrid reste une ville vivifiante...Là c'est un quartier trés trés chic ! 




​


----------



## Virpeen (7 Mars 2007)

Ce n'est plus "Usine d&#233;safect&#233;e &#224; Lyon  (photo a&#233;rienne)" mais "Car que ma vaillante 205 a p&#251; doubler sur l'autoroute".. Oups... 




Edit : Ben oui, &#231;a doit &#234;tre les effets de l'&#226;ge... :rose: (La honte... J'me cache...)


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Usine désafectée à Lyon  (photo aérienne)
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/1284/usineyo7.jpg​



Alors comme ça on bégaye ?   

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4192208&postcount=2620


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mars 2007)

hihi, il me semblait l'avoir dej&#224; vue aussi


----------



## jojofk (7 Mars 2007)

> plus efficace que le CCC, ce genre de photo.



kézako ?! 

'pas flooder, dans le même esprit ou presque :




A+


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ce n'est plus "Usine désafectée à Lyon  (photo aérienne)" mais "Car que ma vaillante 205 a pû doubler sur l'autoroute".. Oups...
> 
> tof​
> Edit : Ben oui, ça doit être les effets de l'âge... :rose: (La honte... J'me cache...)


C'est pô grave, bon anniversaire quand même :love:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> C'est pô grave, bon anniversaire quand même :love:



Merci... :rose: Alors celle-ci sera pour toi, Picouto : mon premier post d'une photo prise avec mon tout nouvel objectif (Canon EF-S 10-22mm) :love:


----------



## Captain_X (7 Mars 2007)

ca valait le coup de changer d'objectif


----------



## joubichou (7 Mars 2007)

et moi première tof avec mon 105 mm VR


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Mars 2007)

houla ca pousse sur les potards


----------



## esope (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben... Moi je reviens avec une goutte. 
J'ai essayé de faire une jolie présentation, avec le dégradé sur les bords, un fin siffle travail sur les potards...




Perso le résultat me plait bien, je vais essayer d'en traiter d'autres de la même façon, mais n'hésitez pas à critiquer si c'est approximatif à certains égards.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

Les fecos de Limoux, samedi soir, "aux entorches".






La bande des "Estrangers" d'un c&#244;t&#233;, celle des "Remenils" de l'autre


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## esope (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## vousti (7 Mars 2007)

bon anniversaire virpeen​


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

À Limoux, il y avait carnaval samedi, mais aussi carnaval dimanche


----------



## quenaur (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## samoussa (7 Mars 2007)

*Happy birthday Virpeen





*​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

En voyant toutes vos merveilles, j'ai un peu honte mais j'me lance quand même.

*Un p'tit coin de nature Girondine le matin du 1 Janvier 2005 pris en roulant.*​


*Depuis la fenêtre de ma cuisine, juste après un orage, au couché du soleil.*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> d'un truc bizarre/URL​d'un truc bizarre/URL




je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais j'aime beaucoup beaucoup


----------



## wip (8 Mars 2007)

Coucou Elis  Tu es en forme en ce moment  



​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Une petite fleur (pour une fois que &#231;a pousse chez moi)


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

Si les photos du carnaval de Limoux vous barbent, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir parce que j'ai peur de flooder sur le sujet.  Et comme vous pouvez le voir ici, ce n'est pas prêt de s'arrêter, les générations futures des Fecos sont déjà à pied d'oeuvre 






(PS Je pense que ce n'est pas son premier carnaval, en plus, j'ai peut-être une photo d'une année précédente de la petite jeune )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

De la rouille, j'aime bien la rouille moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Qui t'a donn&#233; cette image de mes parties intimes?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Une coque de bateau dans un minuscule port Girondin.


J'suis en forme moi ce matin.


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2896/foutchebolef0.jpg​


Dommage: la mise au point est faite sur l'arrière plan


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Si les photos du carnaval de Limoux vous barbent, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir



Nan c'est pas ça c'est juste qu'il manque un peu de "Brazil" ton carnaval


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan c'est pas &#231;a c'est juste qu'il manque un peu de "Brazil" ton carnaval



C'est culturel, &#224; Limoux  &#199;a ne fait pas seulement appel &#224; nos bas instincts... 





Ceci dit, il m'a sembl&#233; te reconna&#238;te, jp, malgr&#233; tes efforts pour une visite incognito    La coiffure ne trompe pas


----------



## Virpeen (8 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> *Happy birthday Virpeen
> 
> Tr&#232;s belle photo
> *​



Merci pour cette d&#233;licate et somptueuse attention :love: :love:

Et j'en profite pour remercier tous les autres...  Donc voil&#224;...




_Edit : Oh et puis non ! Je pr&#233;f&#232;re celle-ci... :rose: (m&#234;me si les couleurs sont moches &#224; cause d'ImageShack&#169;... Beurk !)_


----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2007)

:love:


----------



## quenaur (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (8 Mars 2007)

en effet le 105 mm vr semble être un super caillou,les deux tofs ont été prises d'une main en tenant Kiki en laisse de l'autre main (et c'est pas rien de tenir Kiki en laisse)


----------



## Moumoune (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (8 Mars 2007)

Un très bel hiver sur la lorraine m'a permis de faire de belle photos quasiment tous les week-end. En voila une de la semaine dernière pour mon 100ème post : 
Le plan d'eau de metz


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (8 Mars 2007)

Encore des mouettes.


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Encore des mouettes.



Oui, je vais peut-&#234;tre enlever ma seconde photo, elle n'a pas le niveau, &#231;a casse le rythme.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Mars 2007)

C'est soirée à plume


----------



## samoussa (8 Mars 2007)

Version post mortem 





​


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

*Rhaaaaaaaaa !!!... *  

Postez donc des photos ! Vous êtes bien meilleur à ça qu'à la parlotte _! (quoique Roberto..  )_....  
Je n'ai pas d'APN, je suis juste lecteur de ce fil; alors s'il vous plaît... postez de belles photos... 
Si vous voulez causer vous pouvez toujours débattre ici, par exemple, ou ailleurs, je ne sais pas !.... 




_P.S : Dès que j'ai un appareil, je vais vous montrer ce que c'est que des photos de ouf !!... 

:rose: :rateau:
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

La plupart des photos post&#233;es ici sont loin d'&#234;tre m&#233;diocres, en fait, mais par contre dans la fa&#231;on dont vous donner votre avis, vous &#234;tes parfois, voire souvent m&#233;diocres et m&#234;me agressifs. J'ai d&#233;velopp&#233; et tir&#233; vos photos, celles de vos grands m&#232;res, de vos voisins, vos coll&#232;gues de boulot, de la concierge ect ... et j'ai pas vu beaucoup de photos digne d'&#234;tre post&#233;e ici ... C'est m&#234;me ce qui m'a surpris la premi&#232;re fois que j'ai parcouru le fil. 
Bien &#233;videmment vous avez fait un choix dans vos photos mais la m&#233;diocrit&#233;* que j'ai cotoy&#233; c'est pas &#231;a !

*exemple de m&#233;diocrit&#233; pour ne pas froisser vos mamans : une pellicule enti&#232;re d'images de t&#233;l&#233;vision avec un appareil photo jetable et flash ... et l&#224; en developpant on se dit "quelle mis&#232;re ...". Et pourtant en rendant les photos &#224; la Dame, il ne me serait jamais venu &#224; l'id&#233;e de lui dire texto mon avis. Parce que les photos d'images de t&#233;l&#233;vision avaient pour elle une raison d'&#234;tre. 

Une question GrosDan : utiliserais tu les m&#234;mes mots pour critiquer la plus belle photo que ta m&#232;re te montrerais pour avoir ton avis ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Je voudrais pas faire mon malin, mais je trouve que le niveau baisse un peu !
> Non ?
> Beaucoup de truc flou, de cadrage approximatif...
> [/CENTER]



'tain, tu peux pas savoir comme j'en ai chi&#233; pour avoir une mouette a peu pr&#232;s nette en close-up! C'est que ca fait rien qu'a bouger tout le temps ces saloperies l&#224;! Sans compter le risque des d&#233;jections qu'on voit pas arriver pask'on est a fond dans le 400 mm! 


  

Edit: tiens, allez hop, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e mais pas avec ce traitement "heavy":





​Pis si &#231;a vous plait pas y'aura rien d'autre!


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

Choisir entre les raisons objectives de trouver une photo "pas les plus belles" et les raisons subjectives de trouver une photo à classer parmi "les plus belles" relève parfois du talent de l'équilibriste et presque toujours d'histoires très personnelles.

Je n'aime pas toutes les photos qui passent ici, même si  je trouve cette exposition temporelle très riche. Quand elles ne me plaisent pas, j'ai souvent l'impression que c'est parce qu'elles ne correspondent pas à ma sensibilité plutôt que parce qu'elles ne seraient pas intéressantes en soi. Dans ce cas, la critique n'apportera pas grand-chose puisqu'elles relève d'un sentiment purement personnel : certains préfèreront toujours un air d'opéra à un morceau de jazz, d'autres l'inverse sans que la qualité intrinsèque de l'air ou du morceau dans son domaine y change grand-chose.

On retrouve parfois ça ici : les photos de bêbêtes de Joubichou en emmerdaient certains (moi j'aime beaucoup les petites bêtes à 6 pattes et leur portraits, par contre les canards ça finit par me lasser  mais ça n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec la qualité de la photo, juste avec une certaine saturation de choses qui se ressemblent parfois un peu trop). Je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à le dire quand ça devient rengaine, histoire de varier les plaisirs mais c'est plus un problème de juxtaposition de photos que d'une photo en particulier

Là où la critique est plus intéressante, c'est quand elle porte à traiter d'un point particulier (la composition chère à Amok, etc.). Je ne m'y connais pas assez pour m'avancer sur ce sujet mais j'aime bien lire des choses là-dessus.

Et sinon, il faut répéter (enfin, les modos ) et se répéter (ça ça concerne tout le monde ) : faut que je choisisse et pas que je teste. Mais, la tentation n'est que trop de ce monde, c'est bien connu 

Bon, maintenant que j'ai floodé tout mon saoul, un peu de calme pour mois (et peut-être de "pfff, encore l'Aubrac"  pour vous), même pas un ruisseau nommable, juste une flaque au bas d'un pâturage :


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain, tu peux pas savoir comme j'en ai chié pour avoir une mouette a peu près nette en close-up! C'est que ca fait rien qu'a bouger tout le temps ces saloperies là! Sans compter le risque des déjections qu'on voit pas arriver pask'on est a fond dans le 400 mm !



Dans la série "conseils du jour", un sujet adapté pour notre anesthésiste préféré  (et un clin d'oeil à Joubichou par la même occasion, les insectes commencent à revenir et je vais pas tarder à les regarder de plus près )


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## Redoch (9 Mars 2007)

Apr&#233;s un premier AP, voil&#224; une de mes plus belles photos (enfin c'est mes yeux qui le disent) en mode recherche de couleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Un Dragon de bois





La cheminée de mon boulanger




Bon je sais, celle là, je l'ai déjà mise dans le topic "Eloge du Monolithe" et alors!!!​


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## Moumoune (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_toujours la même ville (Nantes) la nuit_


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_ excusez-moi mais j'adopte une posture super radicale en ce moment
une exigence commune
mais en ce qui concerne le sujet
postez des photos
le niveau baisse ?
je n'en ai pas l'impression
de nouveaux posteurs
des anciens talentueux
on brasse
on brasse
l'exigence que j'ai
c'est sur la qualité des posts, pas des images.
chacun fait comme il peut
et vogue le navire
_​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## kanako (9 Mars 2007)

tr&#232;s belle derni&#232;re page !
bravo &#224; tous&#8230;
plus beaucoup de temps pour la photo (boulot, boulot) mais je tenais &#224; vous le dire.
ducoup voil&#224; juste une petite photo sympa en passant. lumi&#232;re violette&#8230;


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_clic sur la vignette_​


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_ya une casse &#224; Doulon ? 
_


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196840 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. je sais que vous vous en foutez s&#251;rement, mais &#231;a y est. Je me d&#233;sabonne de ce fil.


Ben nan moi je trouve &#231;a dommage.


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4196840 a dit:
			
		

> Grodan ? De quel droit tu critiques les photos des autres ? Tu es mod&#233;rateur ?


Par contre l&#224; je suis pas d'accord, n'importe qui (pas seulement les modos) a le droit de critiquer les images post&#233;es ici ou ailleurs. Poster une photo c'est la confronter au regard des autres et donc en accepter les cons&#233;quences positives ou pas. Si on est pas pret a s'entendre dire que sa photo est m&#233;diocre on la garde pour soit.
L&#224; o&#249; Grodan a un peu d&#233;rap&#233; a mon sens c'est sur le ton employ&#233; probablement trop agressif et propre a lancer une pol&#233;mique alors que ce n'est pas le lieu.
Maintenant ce n'est que mon avis mais je le partage. 

En attendant, vous avez demand&#233; la Police? Ne quittez pas:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_pas d'antipoussières sur mon Rolleiflex de 1954 _

_



_​


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

*faites des photos au lieu de blablater&#8230; l'&#233;p&#233;e de Damocl&#232;s est clairement au-dessus de ce sujet. Merci d'en tenir compte.
*


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2007)

bon ben moi j'ai pas peur de l'épée de Damoclès,je poste une fleur de pommier


----------



## Captain_X (9 Mars 2007)

lundi de pentec&#244;te 2004 - 09h00​


----------



## Virpeen (9 Mars 2007)

@backcat : Reviens t'amuser avec nous... S'il-te-plaît...


----------



## wip (9 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

Wip !


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

kanako a dit:


> tr&#232;s belle derni&#232;re page !
> bravo &#224; tous&#8230;
> plus beaucoup de temps pour la photo (boulot, boulot) mais je tenais &#224; vous le dire.
> ducoup voil&#224; juste une petite photo sympa en passant. lumi&#232;re violette&#8230;




"*Photo introuvable dans la base de donn&#233;es!*"

Dommage, j'aurais bien aim&#233; la voir en plus grand. 

Ice et Virpeen : :love:


----------



## quenaur (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2007)

dernière avant le Pèrniflard


----------



## Redoch (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Mars 2007)

Ce matin


----------



## wip (9 Mars 2007)

Merci *Jean*-Marc, et joli aussi !!  
Quenaur  aussi



​


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> Merci *Jean-*Marc, et joli aussi !!
> Quenaur  aussi
> 
> 
> ​




Superbe lumi&#232;re !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

La Grosse Cloche &#224; Bordeaux


----------



## samoussa (9 Mars 2007)

J'adore 




​


----------



## GroDan (9 Mars 2007)

je ne voulais pas me montrer offensant, je conviens que mon commentaire n'&#233;tant pas des plus constructif...mais "c'est &#233;crit en fran&#231;ais".
Je tente donc une r&#233;sidive presque muette.





j'ai donc tent&#233; de me renouveller....​


----------



## esope (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## GroDan (9 Mars 2007)

On m'a même sucré le point disco "moisi" de jp miss...j'suis vert 



​


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

de la glace, des patins....





.....et du bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Encore un cliché de Socoa, les cotes du Pays Basques


----------



## Picouto (9 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> tof​


:love:
super junior


----------



## Sloughi (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Ce sont des photos que j'ai posté sur la page 137, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, il n'y a pas moyen de les afficher, ni d'éditer le post,  alors je les remet en changeant le site qui les hébergent.
> Désolé, moi y'en a pas être encore vraiment au point.
> 
> 
> ...





Aheum, elles sont sur la page 137...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Bah oui, j'viens de voir, pourtant cela fait 10 bonnes minutes que j'essaie de les affichées en vain et là hop ça revient.
Alors j'ai éditer mon post précèdent et du coup rajouté une photo, désolé pour le dérangement.


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mars 2007)

Un petit signe depuis la Suisse pour vous dire bravo, il y a vraiment des jolies photos  ​


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2007)

Pas vraiment une fleur de campagne, mais je n'y ai pas perdu au change.






.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mars 2007)

​




:sleep:


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## samoussa (10 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/Machinarubans.jpg​



On dirait le compteur d'une vieille pompe à carburant, des années 40 ou 50, avec les décimales en cl !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2007)

premier bourdon de l'année et test du 105 VR


----------



## Captain_X (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2007)

Cette fois ce ne sont pas mes "bidules" mais ceux d'une amie. Je n'ai sévi que pour la photo


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mars 2007)

No retouch' :love:


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2007)

C'&#233;tait bien mieux avant ma bonne dame








Edit : IL FAIT BEAU ~8-D


----------



## Redoch (10 Mars 2007)

Je ne suis pas encore au top ms je m'amuse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2007)

Magnifique, celle l&#224;.


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (10 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2007)

Deux prises cet après midi,je me suis appliqué


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Mars 2007)

Après les plumes les poils


----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2007)

depuis qu'on est menacés de prendre une épée de Damoclès dans la gueule je trouve que ça s'améliore


----------



## quenaur (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## vousti (10 Mars 2007)

>


f&#233;licitations &#224; tous pour les magnifiques trois derni&#232;res pages​


----------



## samoussa (10 Mars 2007)

l​


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Mars 2007)

Un p'tit moineau s'abritant de la pluie :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

&#199;a c'est pour tout ceux qui aiment les balades en amoureux le long des plages...


Moi j'aime y tra&#238;ner mes gu&#234;tres pour faire des photos, bien &#233;videment accompagn&#233; de ma ch&#232;re et tendre ainsi que de mon rejeton.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

Hop l&#224;...




J'ai d&#233;j&#224; pris une photo de ce genre avec un autre couteau.
Celui-l&#224;, je l'ai perdu il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, lors d'un r&#233;veillon de nouvel an.
J'y tenais beaucoup, et quand je l'ai perdu, je l'ai cherch&#233; partout, j'ai tout retourn&#233;, puis j'ai conclu &#224; un vol.
Et il y a une semaine, en virant des fringues inutilisables de ma penderie, je suis tomb&#233; dessus... 
Il croupissait dans un vieux jean depuis tout ce temps. 
J'aime bien l'angle de vue sur cette photo, et la rouille au bout de la lame, qui n'&#233;tait pas l&#224; quand je l'ai perdu.​


----------



## Picouto (10 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2007)

Ca tient &#224; peu de choses quand m&#234;me... 
Brut de brut, pas touch&#233;, promis.


----------



## vousti (11 Mars 2007)

une petite fleur pour vous
moi je vais faire dodo


​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

c'est bientôt le printemps  :love:


----------



## wip (11 Mars 2007)

Bobby :love: 



​


----------



## Captain_X (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2007)

J'avais loup&#233; cette photo, magnifique aussi ! 

Je la site pour ceux qui veule savoir ce que c'est ici.


----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Absolument magnifique *yvos* !  J'adore les contrastes, m&#234;me si j'aurais cadre un poil plus large. Desole, plus de points a te donner... 

Aller, ma petite contribution a l'&#233;closion du printemps (gaffe a vos noisettes !) :


----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (11 Mars 2007)

Bravo &#224; toutes et tous pour vos photos sur cette page


----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2007)

tiens une dernière avant le diner et l'intervention de Jaquouille la Fripouille


----------



## Virpeen (11 Mars 2007)

Promenade autour d'une usine abandonn&#233;e, &#224; Besan&#231;on...

​


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## samoussa (11 Mars 2007)

@ Dendrimere :  (plus de cdb désolé)​


----------



## Virpeen (11 Mars 2007)

Suite de l'usine abandonnée... (+ clic) 

​


----------



## samoussa (11 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2007)

_Virpeen, chouette ballade ! _


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (11 Mars 2007)

:love: :love:​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Tiens je sollicite votre avis :* était-ce judicieux de couper (à nouveau :joubichouStyle !  ), de cadrer sans le haut du tronc, ou aurais-je dû laisser passer le ciel tout bleu ?
> :rose:



Roberto, on ne peut pas se mettre à ta place...Enfin si, chacun aura son idée ! Je te poserais plutot une question à ta question : pourquoi as tu pris cette photo ? qu'as tu voulu montrer ? du ciel ? du tronc? Est-ce ta plus belle photo ? C'est toi qui a cadré, sélectionné, tranché dans le réel...c'est toi qui a choisi  alors tu poses une question délicate à laquelle il n'est pas évident de répondre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## the-monk (11 Mars 2007)

Première photo postée ici depuis quelques temps, une nature morte réalisé pour un concours d'un autre forum:






:rose: ​


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2007)

_justement, fais des photos au lieu de causer&#8230;  ya une aes samedi en passant et &#224; nantes en plus&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2007)

Du week-end dernier, encore :
Carcassonne




Et le carnaval : quand les fecos sont dans le café et les photographes dehors


----------



## kanako (11 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> "*Photo introuvable dans la base de donn&#233;es!*"
> 
> Dommage, j'aurais bien aim&#233; la voir en plus grand.



marchait pas ?
bin l&#224; revoil&#224; : 



(j'la mets pas en grand directement vu que c'est du trop grand&#8230



Virpeen a dit:


> Promenade autour d'une usine abandonn&#233;e, &#224; Besan&#231;on...


:love:


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mars 2007)

je te voyais avec des jambe moins fr&#234;les alem, pas facile comme autoportrait, avec un jeu de profondeur de champ aussi classe


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2007)

​Madrid, gare d'Atocha, une des plus belle gare qui me soit permis de voir !

Je ne dirai rien sur les poils d'Alem :
_"Celui qui parle beaucoup est souvent r&#233;duit au silence" (Lao-Tseu).

_


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Mars 2007)

GroDan : Madrid, gare d'Atocha, une des plus belle gare qui me soit permis de voir !


Moi c'est celle-ci


----------



## MamaCass (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## béné (12 Mars 2007)

Dis donc Virpeen...ton usine c'est du vrai Silent Hill...mais j'adore!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> GroDan : Madrid, gare d'Atocha, une des plus belle gare qui me soit permis de voir !
> 
> 
> Moi c'est celle-ci
> ...



Tiens, j'arrive pas à me souvenir de cette angle...le drapeau me perturbe peut-être !!
Sinon, j'ai aussi ça:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2007)

Encore un service photo &#224; l'abandon 

​


----------



## Aladisse (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> GroDan : Madrid, gare d'Atocha, une des plus belle gare qui me soit permis de voir !
> 
> 
> Moi c'est celle-ci
> ...



Mais ouais, c'est pas l'espagne ! Houla, la !


----------



## twk (12 Mars 2007)

Aladisse 

Une propriété... privée


----------



## joubichou (12 Mars 2007)

une petite joubichouterie


----------



## quenaur (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

EDIT: j'me me suis trompé de topic,  j'visé "Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!! " . alors j'efface, Promis j'referai plus, pas taper.


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mars 2007)

c'est du vomi ?

ha ben du coup ma remarque tombe &#224; l'eau


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est du vomi ?



OK, cette photo ne va pas r&#233;volutionner la photographie culinaire, mais bon, comme kromozom n'a pas encore post&#233; beaucoup, je ne sais pas ou il se situe, c'est peut-&#234;tre, pour lui, une de ses meilleures photos culinaires, bref, donnons-lui une seconde chance.

Kromozom, tu as deux jours pour nous mettre une photo sympa.   

Plus s&#233;rieusement, je vous rappelle de s&#233;lectionner vos photos avant de poster ici, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Pour rectifier le tir.


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Mars 2007)

Vieille photo scannée que je trouve sympa


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (12 Mars 2007)

En route...


----------



## Aladisse (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2007)

​ 
_Pas de doute, en grand c'est mieux, Click sur la photo _


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mars 2007)

Juré ! c'est bien une de mes plus belles photos non prise depuis columbia !!! 

​





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_il y a aussi du vent à Nantes mais il fait relativement plus souvent beau ici qu'à Paris  (notez que je commence à bien aimer cette putain de ville hein !  à force d'entendre dire que c'est une belle ville aussi )

allez, on se remet au travail photographique,
Work Work Work !_


----------



## Picouto (12 Mars 2007)

oui chef !!!




​


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2007)

Chemin du Causse avec ou contre le soleil


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2007)

_Click pour voir + grand_​


----------



## samoussa (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (13 Mars 2007)

Picouto :love: !!



​


----------



## fanou (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (13 Mars 2007)

Picouto, le ciel de dordogne devrait ressembler au ciel de Bx.


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2007)

Eric Lourme, luthier, portrait fait ce matin avec son nouveau b&#233;b&#233;...
Il sera au salon musicora &#224; paris &#224; partir de vendredi...


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Eric Lourme, luthier, portrait fait ce matin avec son nouveau b&#233;b&#233;...
> Il sera au salon musicora &#224; paris &#224; partir de vendredi...
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/128/419979484_1680f7e569.jpg



C'est le m&#234;me instrument qu'ici ?


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2007)

non c'est un nouveau qu'il a fait pour le salon


----------



## Sloughi (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## altimac (13 Mars 2007)

meuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2007)

J'aime bien l'ambiance, mais elle est un poil surex à mon goût...


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2007)

*un essai de flou que je trouve réussi
*​


----------



## joubichou (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## vousti (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Eric Lourme, luthier, portrait fait ce matin avec son nouveau bébé...
> Il sera au salon musicora à paris à partir de vendredi...
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/128/419979484_1680f7e569.jpg




Vraiment un très bel objet!!! :love: :love:  
Très bien mis en valeur par ta photo  :love: :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2007)

Merci +++ :love:


----------



## Captain_X (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## tweek (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## samoussa (13 Mars 2007)

​







jpmiss : j'adore la dernière ​ 
​


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mars 2007)

Ah le printemps arrive, les fleurs ressortent.....


----------



## Virpeen (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (13 Mars 2007)

Oui.chicalors. Et tout cette sorte de choses.


----------



## Captain_X (13 Mars 2007)

c'est con


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## Melounette (13 Mars 2007)

​

(mieux en plus grand)(donc clic &#233;videmment)




Lastrada a dit:


> Oui.chicalors. Et tout cette sorte de choses.





Captain_X a dit:


> c'est con


uh ?


----------



## Picouto (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

*Bureaux &#224; Bordeaux Bastide aujourd'hui*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## guigus31 (14 Mars 2007)

Stage "Feu"...


----------



## Aladisse (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Redoch (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Redoch (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2007)

le même en plus gros


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> http://becphotofolio.free.fr/photofolio/images/Indus/cp_20070311-48.jpg​



Comment te dire... Lightroom semble te faire le plus grand bien


----------



## La mouette (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

*Pont d'Aquitaine*


----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2007)

Plus ça va ,plus je me dis que j'ai bien fait d'investir dans ce 105 mm VR ( photo prise à main levée d'une main !)


----------



## quenaur (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

Tes 3 photos font beaucoup plus de 100 Ko !!!
Tu n'as toujours pas bien lu les r&#232;gles, c'est 100 ko maxi !
Foguenne


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2007)

trop grand trop lourd trop long trop tout, quoi


----------



## Picouto (14 Mars 2007)

oh pu.tin ça va chier...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

yvos a dit:


> trop grand trop lourd trop long trop tout, quoi



Faut passer à l'ADSL 2+ cher ami... et à un écran plus grand.... sur mon 24" ça passe trés bien


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2007)

chouette des 4 par 3 !!!    poster powa !!!


----------



## Picouto (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> Faut passer à l'ADSL 2+ cher ami... et à un écran plus grand.... sur mon 24" ça passe trés bien


c'est vrai quoi ! Yvos, qu'est ce que tu fous ?


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

ouh l&#224; m&#233;a culpa... j'avais pas lu la premi&#232;re page donnant les infos sur la taille &#224; respecter I am d&#233;zoled de chez d&#233;zoled

(vache heureusement que j'ai pas mis les HDR de base... lol)


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> Faut passer &#224; l'ADSL 2+ cher ami... et &#224; un &#233;cran plus grand.... sur mon 24" &#231;a passe tr&#233;s bien



oui oui oui...bon...n'h&#233;site pas &#224; lire le premier message d'un fil avant de poster dedans...m&#234;me en 12", &#231;a passe. 

....j'vais me planquer dans mon abri anti-atomique, la patrouille va rappliquer 

je suis en tout cas content d'avoir fait ta connaissance : l'&#233;glise, c'est rapport &#224; des fun&#233;railles?


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

yvos a dit:


> oui oui oui...bon...n'hésite pas à lire le premier message d'un fil avant de poster dedans...même en 12", ça passe.
> 
> ....j'vais me planquer dans mon abri anti-atomique, la patrouille va rappliquer
> 
> je suis en tout cas content d'avoir fait ta connaissance : l'église, c'est rapport à des funérailles?



encore méa culpa pour ton 12".... nous sommes ici en présence d'une cathédrale et pas d'une église.... non simplement sujet adéquate pour gérer les écrart de diaph'


----------



## kanako (14 Mars 2007)

tu peux toujours &#233;diter ton post&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2007)

il serait mieux en effet...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2007)

Mouhahahaha... 

_Vous avez demand&#233; la mod&#233;ration, ne quittez pas.... vous avez demand&#233;........_

Respire &#224; fond mon R&#233;mi, ne te laisse pas submerger par le cot&#233; obscur...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> il serait mieux en effet...



je modifie de suite... mais on va perdre l'aspect détail


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2007)

fais un crop du 100 &#37; &#224; la rigueur  un petit crop hein


----------



## wip (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> forumsquale a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> fais un crop du 100 % à la rigueur  un petit crop hein



un psécial 12" ?  tout à l'heure la je dois m'esquiver


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> forumsquale a dit:
> 
> 
> > Oui, dommage, je m'appretais à citer tes images
> ...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

Allez la meilleure m&#233;canique moto.... toujours shoot du jour...


Ta photo fait 304 Ko.
Tu n'as toujours pas bien lu les r&#232;gles, c'est 100 ko maxi !
Foguenne


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

C'est pas trop grand encore? 
J'arrive pas &#224; avoir toute la photo sur mon &#233;cran...


EDIT :
Ok, j'ai un tout petit &#233;cran de tapette, maintenant tout le monde le sait.


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas trop grand encore?
> J'arrive pas &#224; avoir toute la photo sur mon &#233;cran...



Pile poil dans les r&#232;gles : 700x700


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas trop grand encore?
> J'arrive pas à avoir toute la photo sur mon écran...



ah non 700 comme demandé


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2007)

C'est bon, on reprend les photos, merci.


----------



## La mouette (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

Tes 2 photos font respectivement 244 Ko et 176 Ko !!!
Tu n'as toujours pas bien lu les r&#232;gles, c'est 100 ko maxi !
Foguenne


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> Allez la meilleure m&#233;canique moto.... toujours shoot du jour...
> daube infecte



mouahaha un tracteur chrom&#233;e... 
c'est le genre d'image qui sera toujours trop grande


----------



## Virpeen (14 Mars 2007)

Et hop...  (ben ouais, j'lai changée... l'autre, elle était moche...:rose


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas trop grand encore?
> J'arrive pas &#224; avoir toute la photo sur mon &#233;cran...
> 
> 
> ...



Non, tu n'es pas le seul, on est beaucoup &#224; avoir des portables.  

Et "forumachintruc", les images, c'est aussi 100 ko maximum !! 

De plus, juste comme &#231;a en passant, c'est pas parce que tu vas poster du HDR que &#231;a fera de ta photo une "belle photo", faudrait voir aussi &#224; soigner un peu tes cadrages par exemple.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

pour ma part j'ai un 22", mais ca me gave de me taper des tartines d'images immenses HDR ou pas d'ailleurs, qui font peter la fen&#234;tre...

de plus tout le monde n'a pas ADSL 2+ ni la fibre optique, ou je ne sais quoi... 
le monde ne se situe pas entre ton nombril et tes chevilles

et pan dendrim&#232;re qui fait la preuve par l'image


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2007)

Le Jazz...Marine...I'm a lucky man sometime...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

Tes 2 photos font respectivement 164 Ko et 124 Ko !!!
Tu n'as toujours pas bien lu les r&#232;gles, c'est 100 ko maxi !
Foguenne


----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2007)

La nature produit parfois des drôles de choses


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> allez une dernière avant l'appéro....
> son crop... le tout en 700 pix... n'en déplaise à certains... et certes le cadrage est imprtant mais l'expo et le piqué aussi...na



oui surtout sur la toute dernière


----------



## esope (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> allez une derni&#232;re avant l'app&#233;ro....
> 
> son crop... le tout en 700 pix... n'en d&#233;plaise &#224; certains... et certes le cadrage est imprtant mais l'expo et le piqu&#233; aussi...na




l'expo et le piqu&#233; sans cadrage ne sert &#224; rien si ce n'est &#224; &#233;taler une certaine "connaissance" technique (et encore maintenant avec le num&#233;rique on prend trois photos et le logiciel fait le reste ), et devoir montrer un crop &#224; 100&#37; pour justifier la beaut&#233; (toute relative hein :sleep: ) d'une photo n'est pas pour moi une preuve d'une quelconque sensibilit&#233; photographique... Enfin j'dis &#231;a, j'dis rien  :rateau: 







Et euh, au fait ta photo, elle penche...   


fin du HS d&#233;sol&#233; 

edit: grill&#233; par CaptainX...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> l'expo et le piqué sans cadrage ne sert à rien si ce n'est à étaler une certaine "connaissance" technique (et encore maintenant avec le numérique on prend trois photos et le logiciel fait le reste ), et devoir montrer un crop à 100% pour justifier la beauté (toute relative hein :sleep: ) d'une photo n'est pas pour moi une preuve d'une quelconque sensibilité photographique... Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la photo ne penche pas... il y a déformation des fuyante car pas équipé d'un objectif TSE et pas de passage dans un logiciel tel que DXO pour redresser les pers'... par contre les chaises sont à l'horizon... CQFD.... c'est un métier l'analyse de l'image.... désolé candidat suivant.... c'était aussi une appartée


----------



## La mouette (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> Tes 2 photos font respectivement 244 Ko et 176 Ko !!!
> Tu n'as toujours pas bien lu les règles, c'est 100 ko maxi !
> Foguenne



ouais d'accord.... bon je quitte ce fil pour photos faites avec un téléphone portable.... mes photos font 700 pix' comme demandé... maintenant à l'époque où nous sommes si on doit pas dépasser 100ko autant revenir à l'âge des silex... allez tchao le fil de cromagnon


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> la photo ne penche pas... il y a d&#233;formation des fuyante car pas &#233;quip&#233; d'un objectif TSE et pas de passage dans un logiciel tel que DXO pour redresser les pers'... par contre les chaises sont &#224; l'horizon... CQFD.... c'est un m&#233;tier l'analyse de l'image.... d&#233;sol&#233; candidat suivant.... c'&#233;tait aussi une appart&#233;e



Bon, on va se calmer !

J'ai supprim&#233; tes photos, c'est 100 Ko maxi par photos, tu es chaque fois au-del&#224;.

Tu vas aller relire les r&#232;gles, bien s&#233;lectionner / redimensionner/ all&#233;ger tes images et nous les regarderons avec le plus grand plaisir.

Merci, Paul.


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

Pas besoin de DxO pour redresser des perspectives... hmmm ca doit &#234;tre un m&#233;tier, vu qu'avant avec l'argentique y'avait d&#233;j&#224; des fuyantes, mais pas de DxO alors fallait faire autrement si on voulait redresser... candidat suivant ... un qui poste pas des images de 300dpi sur le net sioupl&#233;, faut lui expliquer que ca sert &#224; rien pour l'affichage web...

bref 

ha ben il est parti... dej&#224; casser le joujou  il avait tant &#224; vous apprendre bande de nazes avec du matos de silex... 

j'ai fait quoi de ma chambre et de mon st&#233;nop&#233; moi ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2007)

C'est fait un post plus haut. 
Toutes les photos de + de 100 ko seront supprimées. 
On revient aux photos svp


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

STOP !!!!

700 pixels ET 100 Ko MAXI

BREF, TU TE CALMES, TU RESPIRES UN BON COUP, TU VAS RELIRE LES R&#200;GLES ET ENSUITE &#199;A SE PASSERA MIEUX !

FOGUENNE


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Mars 2007)

Edit : merci à tous pour vos messages ​


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mars 2007)

Mais c'est rock n' roll ici ce soir....   

Allez un peu de zenitude....




et qu'on arr&#234;te de vouloir nous apprendre le m&#233;tier quand on a pas appris la politesse...


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> STOP !!!!
> 
> 700 pixels ET 100 Ko MAXI
> 
> ...



ah je vois... là aussi la censure n'est pas objective... certains ont le droit de faire des attaques mais les réponse PROFESSIONELLES ne plaisent pas... allez bon vent... pffff


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

on peut le garder il est rigolo

tr&#232;s pro le site qui met 1 min &#224; s'afficher


----------



## forumsquale (14 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on peut le garder il est rigolo
> 
> très pro le site qui met 1 min à s'afficher



dire que Orange couvre quasi toute la populasse avec l'adsl..; faut arrêter de te connecter avec ton tel blutooth


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> ah je vois... là aussi la censure n'est pas objective... certains ont le droit de faire des attaques mais les réponse PROFESSIONELLES ne plaisent pas... allez bon vent... pffff




Je ne suis pas sûr que la censure objective existe.
Par contre, le savoir-vivre.


----------



## Virpeen (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> dire que Orange couvre quasi toute la populasse avec l'adsl..; faut arr&#234;ter de te connecter avec ton tel blutooth



orange n'est pas un FAI de mon pays

suis pas adepte de la "jacky's touch" de toute fa&#231;on


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2007)

forumsquale a dit:


> ah je vois... l&#224; aussi la censure n'est pas objective... certains ont le droit de faire des attaques mais les r&#233;ponse PROFESSIONELLES ne plaisent pas... allez bon vent... pffff



Tu ne sais pas lire ????

La seule chose que je te reproche c'est de ne pas respecter les r&#232;gles pourtant simples de ce thread !

Ici c'est 100 Ko maxi et 700 pixels !

(on ne regarde pas au Ko pr&#232;s mais tes photos &#233;taient pour certaines 2 &#224; 3 fois plus lourdes)

Pourquoi ?
Pour vous emb&#234;ter ?
Juste pour montrer qui est le chef ?

NON !!!

C'est une question de respect pour ceux qui surf sur un &#233;cran 12', et avec une connexion pas n&#233;cessairement au top.

Bref, ce sont des r&#232;gles de savoir-vivre, de politesse.

Autre remarque, quand on arrive quelques par, on commence doucement, calmement.
On s'informe des r&#232;gles et petit &#224; petit, on "rentre" dans la communaut&#233;.

Bon vent ? C'est toi qui vois.

Calme-toi, respire, et reviens avec de belles photos aux dimensions respectueuse de tous.

Aucune r&#233;ponse n'est attendue ici.

Foguenne.


----------



## esope (14 Mars 2007)

Et sinon forumsquale il avait pas dit qu'il partait parce qu'on était que des bouseux??   

sinon moi j'aime l'ambiance de moidemoiselle Holga :love: 












euh vous voulez un crop ou ça ira ? :rateau:


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2007)

​ 



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> La nature produit parfois des drôles de choses



Tu pourrais la poster ici 





​


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2007)

Résidence secondaire non encore équipée en ADSL (mais ce n'est pas grave, il n'y a pas que l'ADSL dans la vie )






PS Ne vous battez pas pour vous faire inviter : ça ne m'appartient pas


----------



## samoussa (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2007)

j'ai peu être un peu trop forcer le contraste, première photo avec le M6 ​


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## EMqA (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

J'ai abusé de la saturation, je trouve que cela rends bien, vous en penser quoi? A part ce c*n de fil téléphonique.​


----------



## Picouto (15 Mars 2007)

Vous n'êtes pas seuls, nous sommes plusieurs :rateau:​


----------



## Sloughi (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## tweek (15 Mars 2007)

il fait beau


----------



## esope (15 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> il fait beau



tu aurais pu la poster là, car du beau temps à paris c'est...:mouais: 


 


PPF©


----------



## Jec (15 Mars 2007)

​
Bravo à tous !!​


----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)

Bonne journée


----------



## joubichou (15 Mars 2007)

merci La Mouette


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

*Cin&#233;ma M&#233;garama Bordeaux Bastide, l'ancienne gare d'Orl&#233;ans pour ceux qui connaissent.*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Mars 2007)

Bonne journée à tous  



​


----------



## Redoch (15 Mars 2007)

Je me suis inspiré de ce que j'ai vu ici, Virpeen, Macmarco, Alem, Tibo, JP Miss= Pohaw


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2007)

En rentrant du Tessin en 2003, l'hospice du col du Simplon.


----------



## quenaur (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

*C'est le tombeau d'un officier de marine marchande du si&#232;cle dernier, Brrrrr &#231;a fait froid dans l'dos. 
Sur la st&#232;le, il y a inscrit:
"Mais il est un &#233;cueil contre lequel il doit fatalement ce briser: LA MORT!"
Comment il me fait flipper ce truc. En plus elle fait dans les trois m&#232;tres de haut avec son socle.*.

Voil&#224; une nouvelle page qui donne le ton, Fleurs ou Terreur? :affraid:​


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (15 Mars 2007)

pour moi ce seront les fleurs


----------



## quenaur (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## vousti (15 Mars 2007)

la vue depuis son séjour kromozom



​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mars 2007)

inutile de dire qu'elle est noire si votre écran est dans une ambiance trop lumineuse


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2007)

le metro est mon terrain de jeu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

*Après la faucheuse, l'incinérateur... d'ordure ménagère... OUF!!!*


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2007)

Sirdeck


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Mars 2007)

Je l'ai complètement zappé pour les 72h :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2007)

Je profite de poster pendant que ma connexion marche.... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> raaaaaaaaaâaaaaa



Superbe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Après une suggestion de Macinside, je m'essaie à Photoshop.
Que ce soit clair, je ne maîtrise  pas cet outil, c'est vraiment un test. N'hésitez pas à donnez vos avis.
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire pour que le fond ne soit pas aussi détaché du sujet.




EDIT:Sinon grâce à aux conseils de  Macmarco  , j'ai une autre version encore plus terrifiante à voir ici:


​


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Mars 2007)

Ce soir Notre etoile !!






​


----------



## esope (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (15 Mars 2007)

edit: a&#239;e! elles ont eu tr&#232;s mal &#224; l compression je vais essayer d'am&#233;liorer &#231;a et je reviens...

edit 2: ay&#233; &#231;a va mieux...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2007)

Fecamp beach


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Après une suggestion de Macinside, je m'essaie à Photoshop.
> Que ce soit clair, je ne maîtrise  pas cet outil, c'est vraiment un test. N'hésitez pas à donnez vos avis.
> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire pour que le fond ne soit pas aussi détaché du sujet.
> 
> ​




Voici ma façon de traiter ta photo et le thème :




(Si tu veux le psd, aucun problème  )
Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux dire à propos du fond et du sujet, donc je ne sais pas si ce genre de résultat te convient.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

*Allez, je reviens du côté clair de la force. *


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Voici ma façon de traiter ta photo et le thème :
> "killed by death"
> (Si tu veux le psd, aucun problème  )
> Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux dire à propos du fond et du sujet, donc je ne sais pas si ce genre de résultat te convient.



ouvre un fil : "72h pour post-traiter la photo d'un autre"


----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> []http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/4581/alx01pk5.jpg[]



Elle irait bien par là


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> montage:alxbizar photo:alèm bmx:alxbizar


Trop large, trop lourd.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trop large, trop lourd.



_tu as bien raison*surtout que je l'ai posté ailleurs 
_

Kromozom : fais une sélection, sois plus sévère dans ton choix. Si tu nous postes toutes les photos que tu aimes bien, imagine si nous faisions pareil ! 

Joubichou : pareil ! (mais ta dernière musca (domesticus ?) est très jolie, j'avoue)


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ouvre un fil : "72h pour post-traiter la photo d'un autre"



Relax, il n'y a pas de problème à proposer de temps à autre une retouche, quand c'est fait comme ici, de manière constructive. 

Bon, on revient aux photos.


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## richard-deux (16 Mars 2007)

Statues de l'ère soviétique à Bratislava (Slovaquie).​
Edit: la compression de la photo la rend sombre.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Relax, il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me &#224; proposer de temps &#224; autre une retouche, quand c'est fait comme ici, de mani&#232;re constructive.
> 
> Bon, on revient aux photos.



bah c'etait pas pour gueuler c'est une proposition qui en vaut une autre


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> bah c'etait pas pour gueuler c'est une proposition qui en vaut une autre



oki, j'ai mal interprété ton message.  
Pourquoi pas, mais si c'est une fois ou l'autre, ça peu ce faire ici. 
À vous de voir.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mars 2007)

Rennes dans le brouillard ce matin :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

_vas-y, inqui&#234;tes moi !   :affraid:

(ps : ici, c'est soleil radieux&#8230; )
_


----------



## quenaur (16 Mars 2007)

Edit: Apparemment quand je donne un CDB et que je rentre le code d'un Smileys, pour là plupart vous avez un 1 à la place  , alors pas de mauvaises interprétations et à l'avenir je ne mettrai plus de Smileys (des CDB euh, si encore)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)

je croyais que &#231;a voulais dire "1" classe quoi !   mets up entre 2 points comme &#231;a :
&#231;a te donneras &#231;a  oil&#224;


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> bah c'etait pas pour gueuler c'est une proposition qui en vaut une autre




Cela dit j'aime bien cette id&#233;e (&#231;a m'avait d'ailleurs effleur&#233; 1 fois ou 2  )
On soumet une photo en p&#226;ture aux bidouillages de ceux qui sont inspir&#233;s. Et ce sans aucune contrainte*, la photo devenant alors juste un ingr&#233;dient dans la mixture.

&#199;a tente quelqu'un ? 



* Si ce n'est celle de la charte bien &#233;videmment !   

_[Mode Schyso]
Pfff ! N'importe quoi comme si on passait d&#233;j&#224; pas assez de temps sur ce forum !  
[Mode /Schyso]_


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

ouais mais dans un autre sujet, merci d'avance&#8230;


----------



## quenaur (16 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je croyais que ça voulais dire "1" classe quoi !   mets up entre 2 points comme ça :
> ça te donneras ça  oilà



C'est bien ce que je fais et pourtant à chaque fois c'est un 1 qu'il y a sur les CDB, alors que sur un MP si je rentre le code des Smileys, ça marche.

Et pour pas flooder


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)

elle porte bien son nom


----------



## Picouto (16 Mars 2007)

Peut-être mais elle reste trop lourde


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> une vieille 404 KC


_*
*_*par contre, ce serait bien de faire attention à la taille et aussi au poids des images

154Ko c'est 1,54 fois trop lourd*_* :modo:*_
_
rappel : évitez aussi de mettre 4 images par post, ça fait aussi du 4 fois plus lourd, pensez aux petites connections. (ceci n'est pas discutable, tenez-ceci pour dit)_


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4205546 a dit:
			
		

> _évitez aussi de mettre 4 images par post, ça fait aussi du 4 fois plus lourd, pensez aux petites connections. (ceci n'est pas discutable, tenez-ceci pour dit)_



Ou alors mettre X photos sur une même image !  Mes 6 images de la page précédente font moins de 70 Ko, c'est donc possible.


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (16 Mars 2007)

houl&#224;, dis donc, tu as eu de la chance de ne pas avoir plus de monde que &#231;a!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ou alors mettre X photos sur une m&#234;me image !  Mes 6 images de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente font moins de 70 Ko, c'est donc possible.



Tr&#232;s juste. 







Attention, ne critiquez pas la tenue du petit, c'est sa maman qui l'a fait.  
(&#192; ceux qui pourraient me reprocher, &#224; raison, de ne poster que des photos de familles ou d'anciennes images, je r&#233;pondrais juste que de petits soucis m'emp&#234;chent de sortir et qu'&#224; la maison, je n'ai pas de plus beaux sujets &#224; photographier.   )


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

on peut pas critiquer .... quoique la chemise :-/ mais bon apr&#232;s tout, elle assorti au pied de BB


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Mars 2007)

yvos a dit:


> houlà, dis donc, tu as eu de la chance de ne pas avoir plus de monde que ça!



J'espere surtout qu'il a fait juste une donation...


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> J'espere surtout qu'il a fait juste une donation...



boarf un don ca suffit non ?


----------



## quenaur (16 Mars 2007)

Et pour pas flooder
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4299/100480sv8.jpg

Pour tout le monde ce n'est pas un scan, photo prise hier soir.


----------



## La mouette (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

Bidouille. 





EDIT : le bruit est largement supportable, et ajoute m&#234;me &#224; l'image, je trouve. Par contre avec la compression... Moyen...


----------



## Aladisse (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2007)

je boude


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> je boude




??????


----------



## Picouto (16 Mars 2007)

Annonce :
Les posteurs de cette page sont pri&#233;s de se rendre porte 2 pour embarquement imm&#233;diat sur notre vol charter &#224; destination de Nohou&#232;re 






C'est malin, maintenant j'attends que la page tourne :hein:


----------



## vousti (16 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Annonce :
> ... pour embarquement immédiat sur notre vol charter à destination de Nohouère



Juste NY, ca m'ira bien ....


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Juste NY, ca m'ira bien ....
> 
> vouiiiii​




prends moi un billet je viens aussi 

NYC here we come


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

Tant que j'y suis...




Ouais, je kiffe la fenêtre en ce moment.


----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2007)

j'ai décidé de bouder 12 heures passque on m'a dit que je postais trop:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> j'ai décidé de bouder 12 heures passque on m'a dit que je postais trop:mouais:


Et si on te le redit, tu pourrais bouder 12 heures de plus steupl&#233;?


----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2007)

sans problème je peux bouder  48 heures


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4205546 a dit:
			
		

> _*
> *_*par contre, ce serait bien de faire attention à la taille et aussi au poids des images
> 
> 154Ko c'est 1,54 fois trop lourd*_* :modo:*_
> ...



J'ai fais attention et là le derapage, désolé.  
Pour pas flooder:


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> sans problème je peux bouder  48 heures



mm po cap'


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Je me suis finalement décidé à les poster, chère C. Elles te sont donc dédicacées  
Ce que femme veut, Dieu le veut.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Très juste.
> Attention, ne critiquez pas la tenue du petit, c'est sa maman qui l'a fait.
> (À ceux qui pourraient me reprocher, à raison, de ne poster que des photos de familles ou d'anciennes images, je répondrais juste que de petits soucis m'empêchent de sortir et qu'à la maison, je n'ai pas de plus beaux sujets à photographier.   )



Elles sont très belles, tes photos de famille, comme l'étaient tes photos de Silvia avant que Joachim n'arrive et les photos du jeunot, Paul. C'est des vraies photos de famille et en plus des vraies photos tout court  

Histoire de ne pas flooder, et de saluer en fanfare notre petit Foguenne, un souvenir de Jazz & Vins à l'automne dernier, au moment du dernier apéro (avant repas et concert, quand même ) après une après-midi de visite des caves et de musique


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2007)

Gare de Lyon 





petit pr&#233;cision : c'est n'est pas avec le leica je ne l'avais pas encore


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2007)

_La même que tout à l'heure, une heure avant..._​


----------



## EMqA (16 Mars 2007)

Petit test des potards de lightroom. Ca le fait sur le soleil des plages vendéennes.
Merci et bravo à tous.


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

C'est le temps des ch'tites ballades et des parades nuptiales !  :love: 
jul29, Nato  






Et non elle est pas droite !  
jpmiss ta p'tite cuill&#232;re s'il te plait !  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

une nature morte ?


----------



## vousti (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mars 2007)

Rentrés du Portugal la semaine passée. Voici une photo du Squal et d'un ami poisson.




PS:  Paul et Silvia


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## jahrom (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## esope (17 Mars 2007)

oui je sais la deuxième penche... :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2007)

ok, c'est flou, mais &#231;a aurait pu faire une tr&#232;s belle photo


----------



## joubichou (17 Mars 2007)

une de l'ainée de mes fillotes ,Julie


----------



## jahrom (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (17 Mars 2007)

c'est vrai merde j'ai oublié que je boudais,mais bon c'est des photos qu'on a fait cet aprèm pour son press-book alors j'ai pas résisté


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Mars 2007)

Reste plus qu'&#224; les monter


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

(Clic pour voir en plus grand  )


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mars 2007)

petite fenêtre sur l'évasion...


----------



## Picouto (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Ce n'est sûrement pas la photo du siècle, mais moi je l'aime beaucoup


----------



## Captain_X (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (18 Mars 2007)

Deux petits cygnes Suisse pour vous dire bonne fin de journée et bravo pour toutes ces belles photos ​


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> bonne fin de dimanche



Merci pareillement  Toujours avec mes arbres et mon soleil sauf deux jours plus tard



​


----------



## joubichou (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## ederntal (18 Mars 2007)

Une série de 15 Shoot sur le même thème...












Les 13 autres photos ici​


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2007)

Samedi, carnaval à Limoux, deux bandes, les Encantados (les enchantés) et les Copins. Ici es Encantados et la vieille dame. J'ai fait une petite série car c'est aussi l'esprit du lieu : Fecos et public ne se mélangent pas mais sont complices et, souvent, se connaissent même s'ils ne se reconnaissent pas forcément. Et puis, il n'y a pas d'âge pour y être. Ça commence bien avant 7 ans et ça finit bien après 77 ans.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2007)

moi j'adore le noir et blanc


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Aladisse (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## twk (19 Mars 2007)

Hello, compagnons photographeurs 

Arf c'est trop lourd, je vais me faire d&#233;capiter par al&#232;m. Je change &#231;a demain promis


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> moi j'adore le noir et blanc



Mais ca te fait vomir !


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> besanc' truc




il est déjà pas d'accord avec ce qu'il y a marqué sur le drapeau


----------



## MamaCass (19 Mars 2007)

Ah non pas de politique dans "Vos plus Belles Photos" s'il vous plait


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> il est déjà pas d'accord avec ce qu'il y a marqué sur le drapeau


T'as vu, je ne relève même pas. Même si ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque ! :sleep:


----------



## quenaur (19 Mars 2007)

Carnaval à Annecy




Pour les 1 quand je donne des CDB, il semblerait que ce soit un bog.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mars 2007)

Ce n'est pas un enterrement corse 

Juste le Festival des Chanteurs de rues en automne dernier &#224; Quintin


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> photo du Squal et d'un ami poisson.





voilà d'autres copains mais là bas j'ai ratés toutes les photos :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Le cliché en version originale


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2007)

Il y a des soirs magiques comme ça... :rose:​


----------



## Aladisse (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> _Photo d'Albi_



Albi, été 2006...


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mars 2007)

PS0 : Roberto, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question cf Ichat
PS1 : Une page photo qui d&#233;chire  (du 19 mars &#224; minuit au 19 mars 18h....)
PSG : Dans les choux


----------



## Sloughi (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (19 Mars 2007)

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour tous vos gentils messages à propos des "danseurs du port".  
Je les dédicasses à un Ange qui m'a permit de faire ces photos... :rose: 



​


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Là, j'ai à peine hésité :rateau:
> J'aime bien la ville d'Ivry, je la trouve super photogénique




Oui oui tu as raison, surtout la place de la république ou la rue robin   (si tu nous regardes...)


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2007)

La classe et pis c'est tout captain.  

@ dendrimummy >


----------



## Virpeen (19 Mars 2007)

Preuve que ça bosse dans l'éducation nationale : ce tableau, ça fait au moins 5 ans qu'il n'a pas été effacé...  (Juré, ce n'est pas le mien ! D'ailleurs, j'ai arrêté les maths...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Oui oui tu as raison, surtout la place de la r&#233;publique ou la rue robin   (si tu nous regardes...)



Non seulement je regarde  mais je le dis sans aucune intention d'&#234;tre sympathique : la derni&#232;re image que tu as post&#233;e est *exceptionnelle*.

J'esp&#232;re ne pas &#234;tre le seul &#224; le penser, sinon c'est grave et ce fil est inutile. Il y a l&#224; un m&#233;lange de genres, images 50's, contemporaine, en fait; non : intemporelle qui la rend sublime. Un petit moment de miracle, vraiment. Il y a bien longtemps que ce sujet n'avait pas donn&#233; un tel  petit bijou ! 

Cette photographie est FAN-TAS-TI-QUE. Putain : le bonheur ! Argh ! Comme j'aurais aim&#233; la faire !!!!!


----------



## guigus31 (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (20 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non seulement je regarde  mais je le dis sans aucune intention d'être sympathique : la dernière image que tu as postée est *exceptionnelle*.
> 
> J'espère ne pas être le seul à le penser, sinon c'est grave et ce fil est inutile. Il y a là un mélange de genres, images 50's, contemporaine, en fait; non : intemporelle qui la rend sublime. Un petit moment de miracle, vraiment. Il y a bien longtemps que ce sujet n'avait pas donné un tel  petit bijou !
> 
> Cette photographie est FAN-TAS-TI-QUE. Putain : le bonheur ! Argh ! Comme j'aurais aimé la faire !!!!!



je suis tout à fait d'accord   :love: 

Et même si c'est fade après le passage de Dendrimere, voici pour pas flooder


----------



## Jec (20 Mars 2007)

Ces temps je recadre ... 


Oui, merci Dendrimere ! :love:​


----------



## quenaur (20 Mars 2007)

Changement du ciel


----------



## joubichou (20 Mars 2007)

c'est la première fois que je vois le nez d'un papillon:hein:


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Mars 2007)

Non. C'est pas son nez.

C'est soit sa trompe (mais elle est très courte), soit son palpe labial.

Enfin, moi je dis ça hein... au cas où des enfants nous liraient et se croiraient de fait plus érudis que nous.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

C'est un peu "clicheteux" comme image, mais c'est pour ceux qui pensent aussi qu'un arbre en hiver c'est graphiquement beau.


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (20 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## tweek (20 Mars 2007)

Punaise, si je pouvais faire des macros comme ça...


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Bord de Garonne


----------



## alan.a (20 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/holgatuiles.jpg​






Amok a dit:


> Non seulement je regarde  mais je le dis sans aucune intention d'&#234;tre sympathique : la derni&#232;re image que tu as post&#233;e est *exceptionnelle*.
> 
> J'esp&#232;re ne pas &#234;tre le seul &#224; le penser, sinon c'est grave et ce fil est inutile. Il y a l&#224; un m&#233;lange de genres, images 50's, contemporaine, en fait; non : intemporelle qui la rend sublime. Un petit moment de miracle, vraiment. Il y a bien longtemps que ce sujet n'avait pas donn&#233; un tel  petit bijou !
> 
> Cette photographie est FAN-TAS-TI-QUE. Putain : le bonheur ! Argh ! Comme j'aurais aim&#233; la faire !!!!!



Tout &#224; fait d'accord   
Et derri&#232;re le Jeu de Paume en plus (si je ne me trompe), la grande classe


----------



## Aladisse (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## pitchul (21 Mars 2007)

Voci une petite photo prise lors d'un show tres "chaud"


----------



## wip (21 Mars 2007)

Aladisse et Elisnice :love:* *​*
Les fleurs d'hiver




*​


----------



## quenaur (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## fanou (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (21 Mars 2007)

petite idée ... pour renforcer ton image et la rendre plus graphique


----------



## jahrom (21 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (21 Mars 2007)

Pour fat boss slim : la version sans les traces. 




​


----------



## La mouette (21 Mars 2007)

Il a bien neigé


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mars 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour fat boss slim : la version sans les traces.
> 
> beurrrkkk station pas belle​



'tain tignes c'est vraiment &#224; degueuler... t'as pas la version sans les immeubles, sans les touristes, sans les t&#233;l&#233;cabines .... ???


----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2007)

voila,là ça pue la vache


----------



## Eniluap (21 Mars 2007)

le long d'une route de chez moi... 
Voir la pièce jointe 13796


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> voila,l&#224; &#231;a pue la vache



bon y'a encore les pistes, mais tout de suite, la haute savoie y'a plus de cachet que sur tarentaise ou maurienne ...   

et puis la vache ca pue moins que les bagnoles et les camions


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## jahrom (21 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> 'tain tignes c'est vraiment à degueuler... t'as pas la version sans les immeubles, sans les touristes, sans les télécabines .... ???




Non, mais tu sais pour moi, la montagne sans les télécabines c'est un peu comme la plage sans la mer. Tu t'y fais vite chier.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2007)

Ouais...
Ben moi je me suis emmerd&#233; au centre commercial...


----------



## quenaur (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (21 Mars 2007)

Et bon appétit biensûr !!! :sick:



Jolie la compo sur la première 



4notFlooding




​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2007)

'tain foguenne ca me rappele le boulot &#231;a merde! 

Jolie utilisation de la pdc sur la 1ere  

Allez hop, ma nouvelle marotte:


----------



## alan.a (21 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Et bon app&#233;tit biens&#251;r !!! :sick:
> Jolie la compo sur la premi&#232;re



Pour ceux qui aime bien la couture, il y a le travail de Max Aguilera-Hellweg, un photo reporter de la vieille &#233;cole aujourd'hui interne dans sa 2 eme vie...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Pour ceux qui aime bien la couture, il y a le travail de Max Aguilera-Hellweg, un photo reporter de la vieille &#233;cole aujourd'hui interne dans sa 2 eme vie...



Je trouve son travail un peu "facile", "racoleur".
&#199;a me semble une tr&#232;s bonne r&#233;cup&#233;ration d'un privil&#232;ge d'acc&#232;s.
Avec les lumi&#232;res tr&#232;s forte et "concentr&#233;e sur le zone op&#233;ratoire" des scialitiques, on a tr&#232;s facilement ce type d'images, j'en ai d'ailleurs beaucoup, mais je ne me permettrais pas de les poster. 
Elles sont r&#233;serv&#233;es &#224; un usage professionnel.
J'&#233;tais d'ailleurs au bloc pour des photos techniques + vid&#233;o


Enfin, c'est mon point de vue, ce n'est pas "la v&#233;rit&#233;"...


----------



## alan.a (21 Mars 2007)

C'est amusant, ma femme infirmi&#232;re n'aime pas non plus et moi j'aime bien son c&#244;t&#233; peinture / cire anatomique


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> C'est amusant, ma femme infirmière n'aime pas non plus et moi j'aime bien son côté peinture / cire anatomique



Ça ne m'étonne pas. 

Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas c'est très bien fait, mais franchement, techniquement ET artistiquement, elles sont "faciles".
Le plus difficile est certainement d'avoir les accès au bloc ET la possibilité de se positionner librement et de suspendre et/ou diriger les gestes des chirurgiens pendant x secondes, (possibilités que j'ai vu que c'est des chirurgiens qui me demandent de prendre des photos.) Et bien dans ce climat, avec cette lumière très particulière du bloc, il y a moyen de rendre une intervention, comme il l'a fait, très "artistique".
Ça me pose des problèmes d'éthiques, de secret professionnel, de respect du patient...

Je dois être "vieux jeux" à ce niveau là.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Ardennes - Les Crêtes centrales - dedicated to Paul F.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

"Luxe, calme et volupté" - De la beauté printanière des prairies inondables


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon. Maintenant on peut ré-avoir des nuages, des ponts, des canards vivants, des papillons... Chais pas moi : _le carnaval de Limoux ??
> _:sick:


Si Roberto me prend par les sentiments !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

T'es bien versatile ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

*Place de la Bourse à Bordeaux avec le nouveau "miroir" d'eau, le 21-03-07.



*

Zéro retouche, mise à part le re-cadrage.

Une version vieilli, Sépia avec tout le tralala...


​


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

*Reflets d'industrie




*​


----------



## quenaur (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Un clic sur l'image pour voir sa petite soeur.​


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez avec les bases sous-marines ???
Z'allez voir que Bobby va nous faire celle de La Rochelle...


Tiens pour rester &#224; Bordeaux


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez avec les bases sous-marines ???


Mais rien... rien de rien 

Kromozom 



​


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Lundi, il neigeait, à l'abri des lambris je regardais cela...
> :love:
> 
> tof​


Roby in the sky with diamonds


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2007)

Summer in the city.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2007)

Euh tu me surestime. Je ne raconte rien. Je fais juste des images avec des formes et des couleurs dedans. C'est d'ailleurs s&#251;rement un truc qui manque a mes photos mais je ne sais pas faire (en tous cas pas consciemment).
J'essaye de faire des photos r&#233;ussies sur le plan technique et c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal. C'est un peu la m&#234;me diff&#233;rence entre un musicien qui au del&#224; de la maitrise technique exprime un feeling et un t&#226;cheron qui r&#233;p&#232;te les accords sans &#234;tre foutu d'y introduire une variation.



Par ailleurs j'aime mieux le cadrage large de ta photo. 

PS: Picouto et macmarco vous etes p&#233;nibles!  :love: :love:


----------



## esope (22 Mars 2007)

Elis, moi je préfère la "cachée" elle fait moins "touriste" , peut-être plus réféchi dans le cadrage, enfin en tout cas moi ça me parle plus... 
Celle que tu as mise en avant me fait plus penser à une photo que tu prend pour dire "j'y étais!" et la montrer à toute la famille...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2007)

@elis
Mais pourquoi n'as-tu pas post&#233; la non recadr&#233;e ?  :mouais: 
 
Je trouve qu'elle en raconte dix fois plus  
Cet avis n'engage que moi, et qu'on penche pour l'une ou l'autre, la pr&#233;sence des deux est une bonne d&#233;monstration.


----------



## samoussa (22 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Jec (22 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2007)

la Vénus de la place


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2007)

Là, c'est en pleine ville aussi, sauf que c'est une ville vraiment à la campagne


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Dans ce cas précis, j'ai hésité pas mal, et j'avais *ce cadrage d'origine* qui ne parle pas du tout de la même chose que celle que j'ai postée
> bon ben voilà



Ma préférence va à ta photo d'origine.


----------



## quenaur (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Luc, il y a des portes qui ressemblent beaucoup à celle-ci dans le fin fond du Haut-Atlas (mêmes matériaux, mêmes proportions, même blondeur)



Pas très étonnant vu que celle-ci vient de Chinguetti, dans l'Adrar mauritanien. 

Histoire de ne pas flooder, sur le Méjean, au mois d'août, la porte de derrière donnant sur l'aire, sous le cagnard mais à l'ombre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

*Un coquillage g&#233;ant en bronze au beau milieu d'un rond point*​
@ Capitaine_X 
C'est mieux l&#224;?


----------



## Sloughi (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## jahrom (23 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## toys (23 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> petite idée ... pour renforcer ton image et la rendre plus graphique


je pousserais même ala moitier du visage.


----------



## twk (23 Mars 2007)

Coin coin


----------



## Majintode (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Mars 2007)

depuis (presque) mon lit


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

Merci.


----------



## joubichou (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2007)

Make up, Manue & Charlotte...


----------



## MamaCass (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (24 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _*Carnaval des &#233;coles, ce matin.*
> Th&#232;me : le Br&#233;sil._
> Et l&#224;, une esp&#232;ce de r&#233;v&#233;lation : ce qu'il faut que je fasse c'est &#231;a, *de la Capoeira !
> *
> :love: :love:




OHhhhh...n'oublie pas les photos surtout  et prend une bonne mutuelle


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _*Carnaval des écoles, ce matin.*
> Thème : le Brésil._
> Et là, une espèce de révélation : ce qu'il faut que je fasse c'est ça, *de la Capoeira !
> *
> :love: :love:



Sur du bêton ? Bon courage !! :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (24 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Mars 2007)

J'ai hésité à la passer en N&B   Moi aussi de temps en temps je m'pose des questions existentielle


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> J'ai hésité à la passer en N&B   Moi aussi de temps en temps je m'pose des questions existentielle
> 
> 
> couleur​






moi j'ai pas hésité


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Jamais facile, de passer apr&#232;s les affreux, mais il en faut bien un.



​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Ah! aujourd'hui je peux participer. (&#224; la 30 millions d'amis connection)


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Mars 2007)

J'aime bien le mouvement de celle-ci


----------



## Virpeen (24 Mars 2007)

Restes du Marathon photo de Dijon, organisé par la Flac©...


----------



## samoussa (24 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> J'ai hésité à la passer en N&B   Moi aussi de temps en temps je m'pose des questions existentielle
> 
> ​



à voir...






je crois malgré tout que je la préfère en couleur.

Edit: oups captain X était passé par là :rose:​ 
​


----------



## twk (24 Mars 2007)

jahrom tu fera gaffe, y'a une V2 qui vole au dessus de ta tête


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup à vous tous... 
Christophe, les photos ont été prises depuis la place Stalingrad coté Lion bleu affreux.

Pour pas flooder...






​


----------



## twk (24 Mars 2007)

J'ai faillis oublier :







Ca date et &#231;a doit &#234;tre du r&#233;chauff&#233;, mais j'avais envie


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> ...les photos ont &#233;t&#233; prises depuis la place Stalingrad cot&#233; Lion bleu affreux.



*Puisque nous y sommes, restons y, juste de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'eau  *


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (25 Mars 2007)

*Alors ? on joue ?

*

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Un essai de perspective, si c'est rat&#233; faut l'dire hein. J'l'a mettrai dans "Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve rat&#233;es sauf vous!! "    Toute critique est constructive, alors n'h&#233;sitez pas. ​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

et pour finir sur une note plus po&#233;tique:


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> []http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4057/bx3dr2.jpg[/]
> 
> Un essai de perspective, si c'est raté faut l'dire hein. J'l'a mettrai dans "Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!! "    Toute critique est constructive, alors n'hésitez pas. ​



Je te réponds côté cuisine.


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mars 2007)

anthologie d'un fleuron français du motocyclisme.




vendredi soir depuis le balcon de la piaule sus-citée


----------



## quenaur (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une rencontre​




*Une autre rencontre hier matin*













Dédicacées à Roberto.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> *Une autre rencontre hier matin*
> ​
> Dédicacées à Roberto.




Nan, lui c'est à fleurs. là ça serait plutôt pour un écossais de passage  

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Je reconnais avoir hésiter, mais je l'aime vraiment. Ce coté , I'm a poor lonesome cowboy... 

Si elle pose blême: direction photos ratées. Et zou... mais je l'aime bien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

Un vendredi soir un brin arrosé : moment de recueillement dans les toilettes.


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (25 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un vendredi soir un brin arrosé : moment de recueillement dans les toilettes.



Toi aussi !


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2007)

We all live in a yellow grey submarine.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

La vieille photo retravaillée du dimanche : le coin "restauration" du Louvre.


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2007)

Un peu accentué, le vignettage, non ?


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mars 2007)

limite c'est dommage d'ailleur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (25 Mars 2007)

elagueur en pate fymo créé par le fiston


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr ! C'est ce que je me suis dit a posteriori (en me faisant aussi la remarque que la nuance des pierres du Haut-Atlas est plus ocrée à moins que ce ne soit les couleurs de ta photo ?)]



Je pense qu'il y a des deux : c'est une vieille diapo scannée et elle a sans doute eu un peu chaud d'où une dérive de couleur. Ceci dit, le ton jaunâtre ne me semble pas si faux par rapport à la réalité (juste comme si la dérive avait rajouté un peu de vent de sable ).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> elagueur en pate fymo créé par le fiston(image de sculpture)]



doué chez vous. :love: 

Très sympa;

Au fait, merci à vous tous, ces pages sont un vrai régal.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

t'as ça chez toi?!!!

j'adore les animaux, mais j'avoues avoir une peur instinctive ( phobie) des serpents...:rose: 
 ceci dit l'image est belle  Ne te préoccupes pas de moi. 

C'est plus un fil, c'est un tour du monde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mars 2007)

contrairement à ZXRolivier, moi j'ai un faible pour les chiennes plutôt que pour les chattes laconniques


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2007)

@Captain : Alors comme ça tu aimes les chiennes ?


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Mars 2007)

*On va Promener ??
*


​


----------



## N°6 (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## twk (26 Mars 2007)

Las, sympa tes noirs et blancs petit format 

Les cadres collent bien


----------



## Picouto (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (26 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2007)

_clic pour zoom..._​


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2007)

_clic pour zoom..._​


----------



## tweek (26 Mars 2007)

zoom.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous et à toutes


----------



## quenaur (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

Etant dans l'incapacité totale de pouvoir faire un choix, je mets les deux. 
Bien sur click pour agrandir​


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

Vendredi, après le recueillement c'était le doute. 



J'aime beaucoup cette photo, peut être plus pour les nombreux souvenirs qu'elle évoque que pour ses qualités graphiques. J'espère qu'elle ne fait pas trop tâche.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mars 2007)

P*tain, 3,80&#8364; la Duvel &#231;a fait mal.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2007)

Lets have a little break in da rush.... histoire de contempler l'd&#233;sastre.





Y'a du lourd aujourd'hui, pas facile de passer derri&#232;re 

@tweek twik twrzkz Truc, Emilien quoi: Monsieur est trop bon


----------



## Picouto (26 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P*tain, 3,80 la Duvel ça fait mal.


Moi ce qui me fait hurler de rire c'est la desperado à 4,5


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Moi ce qui me fait hurler de rire c'est la desperado &#224; 4,5


Ah oui mais non, je ne pr&#234;te attention qu'&#224; la bi&#232;re. 

_A ce propos, je reviens dans une minute avec une tof. _


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Moi ce qui me fait hurler de rire c'est la desperado à 4,5


En tant que poivrot de base, je ne bois que de la Stella d'fa&#231;on. 
Mais beaucoup.


----------



## Picouto (26 Mars 2007)

Tiens ça me fait penser 





​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

j'avoue que c'&#233;tait assez exceptionnel... 400m de descente face &#224; la pente totalement vierge, et d'une traite, c'est Backcat qui va m'en vouloir encore... et tirhum peut &#234;tre un peu... et c'est rien le couloir &#224; droite n'est JAMAIS trac&#233;


----------



## Sloughi (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (26 Mars 2007)

*De retour de ma campagne (Berry) je vous présente mes nouveaux voisins...!:love:
*




*Ponpon et Chevelu 






LA vache 

*​


----------



## toys (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2007)

...


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Mars 2007)

Pour Lastrada, dans la vitrine d'un bar à Boston ​


----------



## Picouto (27 Mars 2007)

Noir - Blanc
Avant - Après
Chaban D'Elmas - Juppé
Ying - Yang


----------



## mamyblue (27 Mars 2007)

Ce matin le ciel d'Yverdon-Les-Bains


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2007)

Très joli mamyblue :love:


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2007)

_finalement non, on ne peut pas lutter avec les chats _​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

elle est très énervante, enfin surtout son regard qui tue:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2007)

On est tr&#232;s risque-tout dans la famille des f&#233;lins ! :affraid: Bravo !  :love:


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## lufograf (27 Mars 2007)

@macmarco > toi aussi t'es pass&#233; par les labo de la Fnask&#169; ? :affraid:    
@nato > dommage je l'aimais bien, m&#234;me en version promo Flaque&#169; : "2 photo pour le prix d'une !"


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> _finalement non, on ne peut pas lutter avec les chats _​



merde pas vue


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> merde pas vue



Sisi, c'est la crapouilleuse dans l'autre sujet, celui où l'on poste ses pas belles images.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

moi je poste les plus moches ca va changer...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2007)

Je continue à partager avec vous un coin vert de Glasgow (hyper Rare) avec un climat inattendu, genre, on se croirait dans le sud de la France. Ca donne envie de se poser avec un bouquin, et de roupiller comme un sac par dessus.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Mars 2007)

Bravo à tous :love:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Mars 2007)

Un paire...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Premier essai du genre pour moi, soyez indulgent.​


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2007)

Reflets dans l'ile Saint Louis (réalisé sans trucage) 




​


----------



## quenaur (28 Mars 2007)

Con&#231;u par son proprietaire​


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Mars 2007)

Je sais c'est encore NY et un grand classique diront certains  mais je la trouve bien


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2007)

*Quelques lignes....   
*




​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mars 2007)

Même lieu, même place...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/gnoumy.jpg​
> Même lieu, même place...



C'est beau comme du Gnoumy, pareil. On voit pas la différence.


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (28 Mars 2007)

Gargouille dijonnaise...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mars 2007)

...


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (28 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Y a beaucoup d'architecture aujourd'hui, j'adore, bravo à tous. ​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> ​




tu crois que c'est le même  ?


----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu crois que c'est le m&#234;me  ?



Je ne crois pas qu'il y en ai plusieurs &#224; Lisbonne... C'est dans le quartier de Baixa. On dirait bien que c'est le m&#234;me.  Je l'ai pris aussi sous un angle plus proche de celui de ta photo. Tu verras quand elle sera pr&#234;te !


----------



## kanako (29 Mars 2007)

Wah il est minuit et j'ai pas fini de trier mes photos  

Pas grave, en voilà déjà une, que je trouve plutôt réussie :


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Ce matin 5 heures, j'ai eu l'insomnie constructive. :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

Ca fait des mois que je voulais la faire celle là, et encore les jardiniers ont encore coupé l'herbe... Mais la rosée c'est top :love:


----------



## Picouto (29 Mars 2007)

Réveil dans un petit matin d'hiver !
Pieds posés sur le carrelage glacé, le soleil me fait un clin d'oeil derrière la fenêtre, comme la promesse d'une journée ensoleillée.
Le bain coule et une douce vapeur emplit l'atmosphère... paisible.

Bonjour,


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## project_83 (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Hop, la deuxi&#232;me de ce matin.
Apr&#232;s j'arr&#234;te, ce sont les deux seules r&#233;ussies de la s&#233;rie. 





_(Vous savez ce que c'est, maintenant, avec le num&#233;rique, tout &#231;a...   )_

EDIT : ah tiens, j'aurais p'tet du enlever le panneau publicitaire du fond, en plein milieu...


----------



## WinMac (29 Mars 2007)

Tous au bar  



 
Crop à partir d'une prise en 400mm au crépuscule​


----------



## Franswa (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## maximeG (29 Mars 2007)

Perso, j'aime bien les canards, mais le choix au parc du Luxembourg était un peu limité


----------



## WinMac (29 Mars 2007)

maximeG a dit:


> *j'aime bien les canards*


Et les canards te le rendent bien  mais &#224; mon humble avis je pense que ta photo est un peu sous-expo, un tit coup de toshop ou autre...  



 
Que se passe-t-il on m'appelle ?​


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2007)

maximeG a dit:


> Perso, j'aime bien les canards, mais le choix au parc du Luxembourg &#233;tait un peu limit&#233;



Faudra que tu m'expliques ce que cette photo apporte de plus que les derni&#232;res que tu as post&#233;es ici.  

En fait elle y est d&#233;j&#224; !!!!!












Tu comptes la poster 20X ?????????

Je te conseille vivement la lecture de ce message. 

Mon message n'attend pas de r&#233;ponse si ce n'est en photo.


----------



## nico/ (29 Mars 2007)

week-end scannage de photos en retard : forum social mondial, nairobi, janvier 2007.


----------



## nico/ (29 Mars 2007)

et petit passage dans une réserve naturelle :


----------



## Captain_X (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2007)

nico/ a dit:


> week-end scannage de photos en retard : forum social mondial, nairobi, janvier 2007.
> 
> Amazing  Tofs



J'adore ! J'en veux d'autres !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2007)

Première fois que je poste ici... :bebe:

Petite contribution sans prétention, parce que je pense que cette photo n'est pas trop mauvaise.  




L'une des versions de ma photo traitée avec The Gimp :




(Photo prise avec un téléphone Nokia 6230i 1,3 Mégapixel(s).  ) 




L'une des versions les plus proches de l'original : 



​
(Vignette cliquable pour afficher la photo en grande taille)




Je suis clairement débutant ; les critiques et conseils sont donc bienvenus.


----------



## Picouto (29 Mars 2007)

il est de ces endroits universels où tous se retrouvent ​




​


----------



## Jec (29 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Jec a dit:


> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6590/bancjordaniezu5.jpg​


S'il n'y avait personne, il n'y aurait pas de banc. La raison d'être du banc, c'est la paire de fesses à venir. Demandez à Dendrimère, il a un dossier complet sur la question.


----------



## Sloughi (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2007)

Merci pr les précieux conseils sur les courbes... les pinceaux etc... sur PS ​


DocEvil a dit:


> Demandez à Dendrimère, il a un dossier complet sur la question.



Très belle série  Merci Doc'


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2007)

Une petite du capitaine Malavergne à Salses, il y a quelques années.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Une petite du capitaine Malavergne à Salses, il y a quelques années.



ah ouais ?


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2007)

...


----------



## Redoch (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (30 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## Franswa (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Mars 2007)

Ce midi


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## quenaur (30 Mars 2007)

Nato: très beau


----------



## kanako (30 Mars 2007)

ici en plus grand (299 Ko)



(oui oui, je vais en proposer une du genre dans "bidouillez-moi&#8230;")


----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## teo (30 Mars 2007)

_Edit de l'auteur_


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2007)

en passant, j'ai comme vaguement l'impression qu'on va devoir resserrer les boulons dans ce forum. N'oubliez pas que Paul et moi sommes de gauche, g&#233;n&#233;ralement, &#231;a nous fait chier de faire l'ordre, alors ce serait cool que vous y mettiez un peu du votre. Perso, j'ai toujours aim&#233; la gare du Nord et M&#233;nilmontant, je suis moins tent&#233; par la rue de Passy. &#224; bon*s* entendeur*s* !


----------



## project_83 (30 Mars 2007)

Une ptite en passant, sur le Pont des Arts à Paris :


----------



## samoussa (30 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## esope (30 Mars 2007)

petite dédicace à joubichou...


----------



## esope (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (30 Mars 2007)

Place de la Liberté, à Dijon...


----------



## mfay (30 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4221057 a dit:
			
		

> en passant, j'ai comme vaguement l'impression qu'on va devoir resserrer les boulons dans ce forum. N'oubliez pas que Paul et moi sommes de gauche, généralement, ça nous fait chier de faire l'ordre, alors ce serait cool que vous y mettiez un peu du votre. Perso, j'ai toujours aimé la gare du Nod et Ménilmontant, je suis moins tenté par la rue de Passy. à bon*s* entendeur*s* !


Je rève ? une opinion politique sur ce si bon forum ??? Et en plus d'un modérateur ? 
Il faudrait que tu modères ton propre post Alem  Vire moi ton message.


----------



## WinMac (30 Mars 2007)

Pêchez mes soeurs, pêchez mes fils, mais au calme. Allez en paix. Amen ​ 


 
La paix d'un lac du Var​ 
Virpeen :  ​


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (31 Mars 2007)

...




:sleep:​


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2007)

La lune, les étoiles, quelques nuages...


----------



## yvos (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## yvos (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2007)

Allez Yvos, on se fait une petite série montagne ! 




​


----------



## quenaur (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (31 Mars 2007)

..........







Cool au parc avec mon mec et ma bouteille....​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (31 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *Une série Océan !  *​



J'agrée, vive la mer, même si la Manche n'est pas l'Océan. 
Et avec de la neige pour les amoureux de la montagne  



​


----------



## lumai (31 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *Une s&#233;rie Oc&#233;an !  *
> ​



La suite 





​


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2007)

La mer (ben oui, ce n'est pas l'océan ) sur le plateau de Leucate et la montagne avec le Plomb du Cantal vu depuis l'Aubrac


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## samoussa (31 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> ​



plus de CDB mais le coeur y est


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2007)

J'ai dit la montagne... 




​


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mars 2007)

ou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; de la montagne..... mais bon j'ai pas mal d'avance sur le sujet alors je vais m'abstenir


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## project_83 (31 Mars 2007)

​ 
Merci pour vos messages sur les précédentes photos


----------



## quenaur (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Avril 2007)

quenaur t'as r&#233;serv&#233;... au refuge du go&#251;ter ? y'a tirhum qui vient aussi


----------



## quenaur (1 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> quenaur t'as réservé... au refuge du goûter ? y'a tirhum qui vient aussi



Super, on va se faire une bonne fondue


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## twk (1 Avril 2007)

Leroy Merlin, pour réussir.


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## yvos (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## simiboy (1 Avril 2007)

bonsoir à tous

aujourd'hui première contribution de ma part sur le portfolio

photo prise en Août dernier au bord du lac Balaton en Hongrie...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Dédicacé à Elis


----------



## Sloughi (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## esope (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

Grand beau sur Paris hier et parfait pour la photo et la rando !! 









​


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## mamyblue (2 Avril 2007)

Ce matin le ciel tout autour avec plein de nuages ​ 


 
Et au même moment au centre parfaitement clair ​


----------



## joubichou (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## quenaur (2 Avril 2007)

Le Mont Joli​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2007)

Photo prise avec mon Nokia 6230i, puis optimisée par *TibomonG4*.


----------



## lifenight (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (2 Avril 2007)

aujourd'hui j'ai pas boss&#233;,donc vous avez droit &#224; des papillons


----------



## La mouette (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

D'autres reflets au parc André Citoên (Paris 15è) ​



​


----------



## WinMac (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2007)

*soyez plus critiques avec vous-mêmes ! 
*


----------



## Virpeen (2 Avril 2007)

Visions du jura profond...


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Avril 2007)

Toujours ce matin


----------



## nico/ (2 Avril 2007)

premi&#232;re pellicule avec mon lomo, traitement crois&#233; comme il se doit avec ce genre d'appareil.
un peu d&#233;&#231;u par le vignettage pas si flagrant...


----------



## mfay (2 Avril 2007)

Mais moi, la montagne, il ne faisait pas beau :


----------



## fanou (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2007)

​
_Cliques et je deviendrai grande ​_


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2007)

_*et si on disait que chacun ne posterait pas plus d'une photo par page ? hein ? dites ? &#231;a serait bien non ? un peu d'auto-mod&#233;ration en quelque sorte, avec un zeste d'auto-critique&#8230; je n'y peux rien, j'ai cette croyance inscrite dans mes g&#234;nes : la mesure de soi&#8230;*
_


----------



## samoussa (2 Avril 2007)

Tu m'&#244;tes les mots de la bouche


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Les "entrailles" du pont François Mitterrand


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Avril 2007)

Le (presque) TGV à Boston, qui relie Boston à Washington (200 Km/h). Une partie de la technologie du TGV est appliquée sur ce train (si je ne m'abuse) Au moment ou le vrai bat le record de vitesse, 574,7 Km/h


----------



## mamyblue (3 Avril 2007)

Un saule pleureur... ​


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2007)

*gnoumy : es-tu certain que tu lises mes messages et que ce soit une de tes plus belles photos ?*

photo insolite peut-&#234;tre&#8230; quoiqu'on ne voit pas tr&#232;s bien que ce soit aux US soit dit en passant, &#231;a manque d'info pour &#234;tre documentaire&#8230;

bref, j'aimerais qu'on me lise sinon je vais commencer &#224; &#234;tre moins patient.

Rappelons la d&#233;finition du titres Postez vos plus belles photos. Postez : &#231;a vous le comprenez peut-&#234;tre un peu trop d'ailleurs, le terme vous parait s&#251;rement comme un ordre, une obligation, il ne faut pas l'entendre comme &#231;a (m&#234;me si le cr&#233;ateur du sujet originel est fort en th&#232;me et en philosophie), ce titre est ancien, &#224; l'&#233;poque, les gens &#233;taient timides (c'est une vertu &#224; ce niveau). Consid&#233;rez juste ce titre comme une invitation, vous n'&#234;tes pas oblig&#233;s de vous y soumettre. Vos : certains ont du mal &#224; comprendre que "vos" implique que les photos soient d'eux.Ca peut se comprendre, le fran&#231;ais est un peu vague semble-t'il&#8230; Plus Belles : j'ai mis les deux mots ensemble parce que Plus renforce le Belles (c'est quand m&#234;me bien fait les langues, m&#234;me dans le novlangue on utilise le plus), donc l&#224;, c'est p&#233;rilleux mais il faut comprendre que de vos photos il faut en tirer la substantifique m&#246;elle (ou l'essence, je suis assez po&#233;tique ce matin), c'est-&#224;-dire non pas une belle photo que vous auriez prise et que vous aimez bien mais un de vos plus belles photos. C'est-&#224;-dire, non pas une photo qui vous plaise mais une de celles qui vous touche le plus et que vous avez aussi le plus r&#233;ussi. Comme dirait mon ami DocEvil, je connais peu de gens qui font une de leurs plus belles photos par jour voire m&#234;me plusieurs. Faites-vous chaque jour des photos qui d&#233;chirent l'anus des contempteurs la vue des &#226;mes f&#233;briles et les c&#339;urs &#233;namour&#233;s ? je ne le crois pas, faites preuve d'humilit&#233;. Soyez critiques avec vous-m&#234;me. Ne nous forcez pas &#224; l'&#234;tre &#224; votre place. Il se trouve que dimanche mon appareil reflex num&#233;rique a engrang&#233; 200 photos sans compter les vues de nos appareils argentiques. Croyez-vous que je vous ai soumis pour le moment l'une d'entre elles ? Non. Une photo insolite paraitra dans la journ&#233;e quand j'aurais le temps de la conformer &#224; mon id&#233;e. Un peu de maturation ne fait pas de mal. Le sujet n'est ni l&#224; pour vous servir de blog, ni pour vous permettre de poster toutes les photos de votre dernier voyage (j'en sais quelque chose, je reviens de 15 jours de vacances entre Nantes, Barcelone, Orthez et Montpellier). Le sujet se nomme "Postez vos plus belles photos" et je vous invite &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; ce sujet jusque ce soir. 

car, oui, je vais encore fermer ce sujet. Les raisons de ces fermetures ne sont pas du fait de mon humeur (tout va bien, rassurez-vous) mais plut&#244;t d'un raz-le-bol de la part de pas mal de posteurs et des deux mod&#233;rateurs du sujet. Jusqu'il y a peu, la mort de ce sujet m'aurait ennuy&#233;, j'y ai mis bcp de temps et de sueur. D&#233;sormais, elle ne tient qu'&#224; vous. Personnellement, je sais qu'il existera des sujets surement meilleurs plus tard quand vous aurez grandi.


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## wip (4 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Avril 2007)

j'esp&#232;re qu'elle ne partira pas en fum&#233;e...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (4 Avril 2007)

je fendais du bois quand ce superbe capricorne est apparu au coeur du chêne


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2007)

l'homme le plus zen du monde prise a 30s de pause il ne dort pas


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2007)

toys a dit:


> l'homme le plus zen du monde prise a 30s de pause il ne dort pas
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=439193955&size=o




Ben &#231;a promet pour ton festival HellFest !!   

_Coucou &#224; Fred de ma part._


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2007)

Vimeiro - Portugal




​


----------



## wip (5 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## nico/ (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2007)

Première photo prise dehors depuis longtemps.
Encore trop tôt que pour changer de sujet. (Pas une obsession, juste une limitation physique, ma rue n'a rien de photogénique.  )


----------



## joubichou (5 Avril 2007)

comme on me l'a demandé j'ai cadré plus serré


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Il doit bien y en avoir au moins un qui suit.


----------



## esope (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2007)

Suite et fin de ma période grise.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2007)

Bonne nuit ! Chut.... Tout le monde dort déjà :sleep: :love: ​


----------



## chomsky (6 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

Voici une image de quelques protubérances solaires prises hier matin...


----------



## Captain_X (6 Avril 2007)

un mamelon en feu... ou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; c'est plut&#244;t ca


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Il doit bien y en avoir au moins un qui suit.


_
je suis, je suis, je sais bien qu'elle &#233;tait pour moi&#8230; c'est mon prochain sujet quand je retournerais dans la Somme : les cimeti&#232;res. Ceux du Commonwealth si "british" (&#224; P&#233;ronne, un des jardiniers anglais pousse le z&#232;le jusque louer en face du cimeti&#232;re du Mont-Saint-Quentin quartier Ste-Radegonde), Les cimeti&#232;res fran&#231;ais o&#249; les cimeti&#232;res de nos soldats d'Afrique-du-Nord (Maurepas par exemple) "sont" cach&#233;s (il ne me semble pas qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque on ait voulu les cacher mais l'administration des ann&#233;es 60-70 a &#233;t&#233; mesquine) et o&#249; les monuments &#224; nos soldats d'Outre-Mer sont restaur&#233;s 91 ans apr&#232;s (sic!) et les cimeti&#232;res allemands (toujours appel&#233;s "boches" dans les m&#233;moires meurtries des Hauts-Plateaux) dont la solennit&#233; m'a toujours impressionn&#233; (quelque chose de l'ordre d'une dignit&#233; tr&#232;s allemande et souvent des mots d'excuses vis-&#224;-vis de leurs anciens ennemis) et tous les monuments &#233;pars (que tu as du rencontrer). Je sais que je parais souvent nostalgique de ma r&#233;gion aupr&#232;s de certains me lisant, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait vrai, j'aime cette r&#233;gion de brumes et de collines plates et douces (et labour&#233;es ) accol&#233;e &#224; une vall&#233;e d'&#233;tangs large et calme mais si ma r&#233;gion m'a tant marqu&#233;, c'est surtout qu'il est impossible de faire 1Km par chez moi (surtout dans mon quartier d'enfance) sans tomber sur un monument aux morts, une bombe peinte en fluo, un cimeti&#232;re allemand faisant face sur l'autre colline &#224; un cimeti&#232;re australien&#8230; &#231;a ne laisse pas "insensible"&#8230; et je n'en suis pas indemne ! 

(bon, une photo ?)

Barcelone, mars 2007





_


----------



## Picouto (6 Avril 2007)

Pour demeurer dans la remembrance de ces moments, je vous invite sur la côte aquitaine et dans cette forteresse gironde.​




Pour ceux qui voudraient poursuivre la visite de plus belle manière, je les invite à aller là
Merci Dendrimère ​


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2007)

J'aime beaucoup cette série sur les bunkers Picouto, mais ça tu le savais déjà, à découvrir donc pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu.  




​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2007)

joubichou 






Bon w-e de Pâques à tous. :love:


----------



## Zitounesup (6 Avril 2007)

Salut Chomsky, tu utilises quoi comme matériel ?


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (6 Avril 2007)

T'es s&#251;r de ton cadrage l&#224; ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4228110 a dit:
			
		

> je suis, je suis, je sais bien qu'elle était pour moi



Je savais que tu allais savoir...
Ces cimetières entretenus comme des jardins anglais _so charming_ ont un aspect presque saugrenu dans le paysage du plateau Picard. Tels des incrustations de marquetterie, ils sont déposés au beau milieu des champs ou à l'entrée de ces villages dont il faut bien reconnaître que, parfois, leur état de délabrement nous donne l'impression d'être atterri sur la lune.
Mais les gens les respectent et à l'entrée de chacun, soigneusement rangé dans une niche de la maçonnerie qui sertie ces nécropoles, il y a un carnet resserant le plan d'emplacement des sépultures. Ainsi les Anglais, mais aussi des Australiens, Canadiens etc. peuvent retrouver rapidement la dernière demeure d'un aïeul.
Dans la douceur de ces cimetières si proprets, on a toujours du mal à imaginer le carnage des batailles. Alors l'imagination tente _ex-nihilo_ de faire ressurgir ces _tommies_ débarqués avec leurs fières moustaches, émoustillant les "Roses de Picardie" - il y a un thème de vieux jazz qui en a pris le nom - et fauchés impitoyablement par les machines de mort de la Grande Guerre.

J'avais aussi celle-là, minimaliste, sans l'ombre de l'arbre :


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> T'es s&#251;r de ton cadrage l&#224; ?



Ouais  


'foir&#233;


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2007)

Se promener à deux le long de la plage c'est  ​ 




 
Quand on regarde cette photo ça fait un drôle d'effet en tous cas pour moi...  ​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Quand on regarde cette photo &#231;a fait un dr&#244;le d'effet en tous cas pour moi...  ​



S&#251;rement le mal de mer vu comme &#231;a penche


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment le cadrage carr&#233; me pla&#238;t de plus en plus

@Mamyblue
&#199;a penche un poil &#224; gauche mais c'est joli.
Bon faut dire, j'ai pas fait mieux l&#224;
C'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron... (la bonne excuse)


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sûrement le mal de mer vu comme ça penche


La prise de vue c'est volontaire. Quand au mal de mer ça c'est certain :rose: l'eau m'attire et je sais pas nager, grrrrrrrr j'ai pas de bol


----------



## SirDeck (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> La prise de vue c'est volontaire. Quand au mal de mer ça c'est certain :rose: l'eau m'attire et je sais pas nager, grrrrrrrr j'ai pas de bol


C'est volontaire de ne pas mettre l'horizon horizontal ??? Ro punaise&#8230;


----------



## mamyblue (7 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4229156 a dit:
			
		

> C'est volontaire de ne pas mettre l'horizon horizontal ??? Ro punaise


Oui pour cette photo car ça donne un effet complètement différent, bon on aime ou on aime pas c'est vrai. Mais quand tu regardes cette photo tu as l'impression que tout à coup tu vas te trouver sous l'eau. J'avais pris plusieurs photos de manières différentes et c'est celle là qui m'a le plus impressionnée  

J'en profite pour dire que vous posté tous de très belles photos. Bravo  

Bonne nuit à tous et faîtes de beaux rêves... Bye bye


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

Comme je ne vais pas pouvoir poster pendant quelques jours, je prend un peu d'avance. 


En vous souhaitant à tous un bon week-end, mangez pas trop de chocolat. mais continuez à faire de belles photos.:style:


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)

houla quenaur t'as encore eu la main lourde sur les boutons


----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Je savais que tu allais savoir...
> Ces cimetières entretenus comme des jardins anglais _so charming_ ont un aspect presque saugrenu dans le paysage du plateau Picard. Tels des incrustations de marquetterie, ils sont déposés au beau milieu des champs ou à l'entrée de ces villages dont il faut bien reconnaître que, parfois, leur état de délabrement nous donne l'impression d'être atterri sur la lune.
> Mais les gens les respectent et à l'entrée de chacun, soigneusement rangé dans une niche de la maçonnerie qui sertie ces nécropoles, il y a un carnet resserant le plan d'emplacement des sépultures. Ainsi les Anglais, mais aussi des Australiens, Canadiens etc. peuvent retrouver rapidement la dernière demeure d'un aïeul.
> Dans la douceur de ces cimetières si proprets, on a toujours du mal à imaginer le carnage des batailles. Alors l'imagination tente _ex-nihilo_ de faire ressurgir ces _tommies_ débarqués avec leurs fières moustaches, émoustillant les "Roses de Picardie" - il y a un thème de vieux jazz qui en a pris le nom - et fauchés impitoyablement par les machines de mort de la Grande Guerre.



finalement, on devrait se faire ça à deux je te tiens au courant quand je remonte !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2007)

Brume sur le pays de Caux hier...paysage &#233;trange...the montain of the apes...


----------



## LucD (7 Avril 2007)

A Bruxelles, ils ont: un peu le tramway, un peu la place de la Bastille, un peu un roi et un peu de ciel aussi.

Passé au shaker (pas à la cuillère !):


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai rien contre le flou hein, n'allez pas croire &#231;a (quoique... Il faut encore l'utiliser &#224; bonne t&#176;...), mais si on pouvait &#233;viter les pixels, ce serait d&#233;j&#224; bien non ?


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> à supprimer s'il vous plaît
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Dernière modification par elisnice Aujourd'hui à 15h04. Motif: éviter de déranger



C'est pas une question de "déranger" Elise, toute mes excuses si tu l'as pris comme cela.


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette série sur les bunkers Picouto...




Tu n'es pas le seul. 
Chouettes dernières pages.


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## Picouto (7 Avril 2007)

​
Et merci pour les bunkers, je suis ravi que la série vous plaise... to be continued


----------



## LucD (8 Avril 2007)

Le mur des Lamentations


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2007)

je crois que ce coup ci le printemps est vraiment là.


----------



## Melounette (8 Avril 2007)

Merci aux gens de ce fil. Pendant mon exil forcé, mon p'tit plaisir était de venir vous voir sur ce fil via le PC du boulot. Z'avez pas molli sur la qualité.​


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2007)

*La Mouette, Joubichou : une photo par page&#8230; et je n'avigue &#224; 40 messages/page&#8230; &#224; vous de calculer&#8230;

ceci vaut pour tout le monde !
*


----------



## Lastrada (8 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Aladisse (8 Avril 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (8 Avril 2007)

Belle après-midi de Printemps


----------



## Joelaloose (8 Avril 2007)

Couch&#233; dans l'herbe un petit triptyque p&#233;destre (je n'arrivais pas &#224; en choisir une seule)...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (8 Avril 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/188/449217540_695ceeac1d_o.jpg



 :love:


----------



## LucD (8 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2007)

...


----------



## Majintode (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (9 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## mokona44 (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## GroDan (9 Avril 2007)

_"Malheur à celui par qui le scandale arrive" (saint Luc). _​


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Klakmuf (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (9 Avril 2007)

Je sais il y en a à qui mes photos d'insectes ne plaisent pas,mais regardez comme elle est mignonne,je me demande si je ne vais pas créér un fil "macros",comme ça je ne vous infligerais plus ces jolis clichés:mouais:


----------



## GroDan (9 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## wip (9 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (9 Avril 2007)

Dijon, derrière le palais des ducs...


----------



## esope (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

tite ballade aux jardins de bagatelle.




PS: brut de fonderie


----------



## SirDeck (10 Avril 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Dijon, derrière le palais des ducs...
> 
> []http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/3615/ducsparckw6.jpg[]​



Quelque chose de Moonien  :love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Avril 2007)

Petit jeu de reflets inversés....


----------



## wip (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## twk (10 Avril 2007)

Hey Picouto, va jouer aux billes avec les gamins de ta rue


----------



## mamyblue (10 Avril 2007)

J'aime bien ces montagnes car on dirait des têtes...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## Klakmuf (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## quenaur (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## project_83 (10 Avril 2007)

Une petite qui a bien morflée à la compression  :rateau:




​


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2007)

_quand je parlais de photos qui vous d&#233;chire l'anus l'&#339;il du contempteur, je te demandais pas de le faire forc&#233;ment jp, pas forc&#233;ment&#8230; parce que l&#224;, &#231;a d&#233;chire grave ! 
_


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Père & Fils...





​ Si vous avez 20 secondes à perdre, j'aimerai bien recueillir vos avis sur ce que vous inspire ce cliché par MP (tant sur le plan technique qu'émotionnel), j'adore cette photo mais je n'arrive pas à dire pourquoi, tout du moins avec des mots.
Si vous la trouvez "pourave" faut aussi le dire. 
Je vous remercie par avance.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4232160 a dit:
			
		

> _quand je parlais de photos qui vous déchire l'anus l'il du contempteur, je te demandais pas de le faire forcément jp, pas forcément parce que là, ça déchire grave !
> _


Merci.
C'est curieux je ne pensais pas que tu serais sensible a l'HDR.

Merci pour vos coups de boule.


----------



## Picouto (11 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merci.
> C'est curieux je ne pensais pas que tu serais sensible a l'HDR.
> 
> Merci pour vos coups de boule.



Tu sais jp, un HDR ne peut pas être présenté ici. Ce n'est donc qu'une interprétation du HDR. Or ton interprétation ici est subtile. Pas de hallos essayant de récupérer automatiquement des situations extrêmes. Cette photo, au fond, on pourrait croire qu'elle ne provient pas d'un HDR, mais plutôt d'une lumière adaptée au film ou au capteur avec un gros travail au développement avec masque et tout le toutim.
Lorsque je l'ai vue, je n'ai pas pensé HDR, mais plutôt peinture hyperréaliste (cela fait penser à certains décors des premiers StarWars ) ou photographies de paysage des années 70 et 80.


----------



## wip (11 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## fanou (11 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (11 Avril 2007)




----------



## alan.a (11 Avril 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> (cela fait penser &#224; certains d&#233;cors des premiers StarWars )



C'est amusant, j'ai exactement la m&#234;me r&#233;flexion en MP, un matte painting de Star Wars&#8482;&#169;&#174;
Un petit tour dans la cuisine pour nous expliquer tout &#231;a, le logiciel, les r&#233;glages ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2007)

Je viens d'acheter un nouvel appareil num&#233;rique Olympus, c'est pas une b&#234;te de comp&#232;t mais il a d&#233;j&#224; une r&#233;solution de 6.0 M&#233;gapixels malgr&#233; que c'est un entr&#233;e de gamme  J'ai fait quelques petits tests pour voir un peu ce que les photos donnaient  je suis assez satisfaite :love:

petite macro :





la galerie...


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Avril 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tu sais jp, un HDR ne peut pas être présenté ici. Ce n'est donc qu'une interprétation du HDR. Or ton interprétation ici est subtile. Pas de hallos essayant de récupérer automatiquement des situations extrêmes. Cette photo, au fond, on pourrait croire qu'elle ne provient pas d'un HDR, mais plutôt d'une lumière adaptée au film ou au capteur avec un gros travail au développement avec masque et tout le toutim.
> Lorsque je l'ai vue, je n'ai pas pensé HDR, mais plutôt peinture hyperréaliste (cela fait penser à certains décors des premiers StarWars ) ou photographies de paysage des années 70 et 80.


 
ça veut dire quoi HDR? 

:rose: 

(ben quoi, on est sur un forum, ça sert à poser des questions, aussi nioubes soient-elles)

:rose:


----------



## Picouto (11 Avril 2007)

High Dynamic Range 
Du blabla dessus ici ou sur wikipedia 
Et plein d'exemples là, qui te permettront de constater que le traitement réalisé par jp est très subtile comparé à d'autres... hélas, je ne peux lui coller le facial qu'il mérite...


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> h&#233;las, je ne peux lui coller le facial qu'il m&#233;rite...



De m&#233;moire je crois qu'il accepte aussi les coups de pied au derri&#232;re (c'est un boute en train le JP) et les ch&#232;ques en blanc...:rateau:


----------



## silvio (11 Avril 2007)

Bon &#231;a faisait longtemps :

[URL=http://lh3.google.com/image/sytre64/RhgMFRJtRnI/AAAAAAAAACA/HeHGDxnvYtY/IMG_1001.JPG?imgmax=640]

[/URL]
 
*Tour Jinmao*


----------



## GroDan (11 Avril 2007)

ouah, c'est impressionnant le HDR...qu'est ce qu'on apprend sur ce fil !
En toute modestie, je redecouvre la photo depuis que j'ai fais le choix du DXO et du RAW



​


----------



## silvio (11 Avril 2007)

Bon &#231;a faisait longtemps :

*Tour Jinmao

* Pitain pourquoi j'arrive pas &#224; ins&#233;rer une vignette !!!

Et vala que j'ai post&#233; deux fois


----------



## Foguenne (11 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Bon &#231;a faisait longtemps :
> 
> [URL=http://lh3.google.com/image/sytre64/RhgMFRJtRnI/AAAAAAAAACA/HeHGDxnvYtY/IMG_1001.JPG?imgmax=640]
> 
> ...



Un petit tour par ici me semble indispensable.


----------



## silvio (11 Avril 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un petit tour par ici me semble indispensable.



Bon je vais suivre tes conseils et éviter google





Passage dans le XIème


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Avril 2007)




----------



## EMqA (11 Avril 2007)




----------



## project_83 (11 Avril 2007)

Pour rester dans le côté nature, une petite minimaliste :




​


----------



## Craquounette (11 Avril 2007)

_Petit souci de compression... Suis toujours trop lourde... Donc cliquer pour "apprécier"_ ​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Avril 2007)

*Ambiance sous- sol ...

*


​


----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## Picouto (12 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Crismac (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2007)

Je la trouve superbe cette photo, tu aurais pu la poster: macro


----------



## wip (12 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (12 Avril 2007)

3 ptits .



​


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> 3 ptits .
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/189/456334406_f05e9f4073.jpg​



Qu'est ce que c'est ? On joue &#224; photo-quizz ? En tous cas c'est b&#244; !

Si c'est un escalier...j'h&#233;siterai &#224; l'emprunter !


----------



## Crismac (12 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je la trouve superbe cette photo, tu aurais pu la poster: macro


  Tu as raison, je n'avais jamais fais attention qu'il y avait un espace spécial Macro,


----------



## wip (12 Avril 2007)

Crismac a dit:


> Tu as raison, je n'avais jamais fais attention qu'il y avait un espace spécial Macro,


C'est tout nouveau


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2007)

*Lumi&#232;res en sous-sol..

*


​


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une photo du type :
> "P'tain !!! Foutez-le sur le même bateau que Dendrimere !!" :rateau: ​


JP, VBubull veut pas, mais le cur y est. C'est somptueux, superbe,... (plein, plein de superlatifs) !!! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2007)

Merci 
Allez une autre HDR et apr&#232;s j'arrete (c'est comme le chocolat, faut pas en abuser si non apr&#232;s on vomi  )


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Photos prise au sommet du Grand Pic de la Meije - 30 juillet 2006






O&#249; le regarde porte bien au del&#224; de l'horizon.​


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2007)

Tu peux poster tes panoramiques ici, si tu veux...


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les commentaires et cdb.  

Mama, c'est vrai qu'il y a quelques grues dans le paysage rennais.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2007)

Celle-ci est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussie Tatav (je le dis car j'&#233;tais beaucoup moins convaincu par tes autres photos de d&#233;sert)


----------



## Lastrada (13 Avril 2007)

*Gavroches*





​


----------



## Melounette (13 Avril 2007)

JPmiss, c'est incroyab' tes HDR, j'ai cru voir le ciel bouger et la montagne sortir de mon écran.​


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2007)

A chacun son horizon !​


----------



## fanou (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

le même après sa sieste. Superbe Fanou


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2007)

Bon faut pas glisser mais si non c'est super beau 




edit: grrrrr! j'peux encore pas bouler Lastrada!


----------



## wip (13 Avril 2007)

Encore une jolie page 

Désolé, je vais casser un peu l'ambiance du désert...

Hier, pour son anniversaire, ma petite nièce était en forme... Ca marque de regarder les Star Académie & co... 



​


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2007)

r&#226;aaaaaa, nato!


----------



## richard-deux (13 Avril 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


>



J'aime bien les photos de l'Hérault, je pense que je vais déménager pour ce département.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Avril 2007)

*Cit&#233; U*


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Avril 2007)

---

Bravo à tous, ça fait plaisir de voir vos magnifiques clichés!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (13 Avril 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos commentaires et cdb sur ma photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente ​
Edit : JP, y'en a marre !!


----------



## the-monk (13 Avril 2007)

Un p'tit portrait de mon neveu:






:rose: ​


----------



## twk (13 Avril 2007)

Dites, si je met mon mac là dedans, ça fait une pomme dauphine ?  uhuh


----------



## project_83 (13 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## tweek (14 Avril 2007)

zoom? just click


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


>



Ils ont pas tous bonne mine


----------



## MamaCass (14 Avril 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ils ont pas tous bonne mine



Hé hé justement, c'est voulu


----------



## Captain_X (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2007)

*Paris La Défense

*


​


----------



## La mouette (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Avril 2007)

alors celle je la mets aussi ici car je considère que c'est une de mes plus belles


----------



## La mouette (14 Avril 2007)

Elle est superbe


----------



## samoussa (14 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> alors celle je la mets aussi ici car je considère que c'est une de mes plus belles



Alors là je dis oui !!!


----------



## jahrom (14 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (14 Avril 2007)

À force de traîner dans le jardin, j'ai craqué pour la photo classique des arbres en fleurs... J'suis désolée... :rose: J'essaierai de me rattraper, promis...


----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2007)

Les photos du dessus déchirent grave !!!!




​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

*Ce n'est peut-être pas ma plus belle photo, mais c'est sans aucun doute mon plus beau sujet... mon fiston. :love: :bebe:  *


----------



## zamal85 (15 Avril 2007)

...........
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14002&stc=1&d=1176591339


----------



## zamal85 (15 Avril 2007)

je sais poster je sais poster!!!!

de villiers






































voili voilou pour une première "série" sur la campagne présidentielle, plein d'autre photo sur mon blog mais surtout les reportages qui vont avec, tous les avis sont les bienvenues


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2007)

J'aime bien les 2 derni&#232;res. Mais t'aurais pu nous les distiller petit &#224; petit jusqu'&#224; dimanche prochain. En fait tu voulais respecter l'&#233;quit&#233; au niveau du temps de parole, c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Oh p*tain ça va ch*er...

Cependant, moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup les 2 dernières.
Un grand pupitre orange avec rien autour ni derrière et un mur bien placardé avec une caméra de vidéo surveillance au dessus.
Mais bon, pas de politique...

Edit: j'avais pas capté le gars derrière les barreaux , j'aime bien la deuxième aussi alors.


----------



## zamal85 (15 Avril 2007)

vous inquiétez pas j'en ai d'autres sous la main à 11h bayrou (faudrait que je pense à me coucher...) lundi royal, mardi nihous, laguiller et shivardi jeudi


----------



## tweek (15 Avril 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Oh p*tain &#231;a va ch*er...





zamal85 a dit:


> vous inqui&#233;tez pas j'en ai d'autres sous la main &#224; 11h bayrou (faudrait que je pense &#224; me coucher...) lundi royal, mardi nihous, laguiller et shivardi jeudi




 


  




pour pas flooder:


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> vous inqui&#233;tez pas j'en ai d'autres sous la main &#224; 11h bayrou (faudrait que je pense &#224; me coucher...) lundi royal, mardi nihous, laguiller et shivardi jeudi


Non, en fait c'est pas &#231;a.
Disons, que si t'en mets une ou deux de tes plusses pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es avec un lien vers la s&#233;rie, p't&#234;t que &#231;a serait mieux. Et p't&#234;t qu'on aurait plus envie d'aller voir ton lien. Non, tu crois pas ?

Bon, ceci dit, j'avais &#231;a &#224; poser, m&#234;me pas pour pas flooder. Ma soeur m'a demand&#233; quelques photos "artistiques" (ma soeur quand elle dit "artistique", &#231;a veut tout dire) pour agr&#233;menter la chambre du b&#233;b&#233;.
Premi&#232;re id&#233;e.



​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Avril 2007)

@melounette : c'est vraiment degeu chez toi ou c'est juste pour l'image


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2007)

_ah merde on avait &#233;vit&#233; la politique&#8230; souvenirs de Barcelone&#8230; 





_


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ma soeur m'a demandé quelques photos "artistiques" pour agrémenter la chambre du bébé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tres tres jolis      

bebé il a de la chance d'avoir un etage a lui tout seul


----------



## samoussa (15 Avril 2007)

​




Edit:  mon 2000eme post et ma premiere étoile :rose:​ ​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Avril 2007)

Joyeux 2000ème Sam 




​


----------



## Virpeen (15 Avril 2007)

Cimetierre Saint-Claude à Besançon...


----------



## zamal85 (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (15 Avril 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> bayrouxxxxxxxxx




'tain si c'est celle là la plus belle j'ose pas imaginer les autres


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Avril 2007)

...


----------



## LucD (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Avril 2007)

Sloughi, tu es gentil, mais tu vas relire ceci, tu changes le "Gnoumy" en Sloughi et tu prends le temps de m&#233;diter tout &#231;a. 
Il n'y a aucune m&#233;chancet&#233; derri&#232;re ce message, juste qu'il faut absolument que tu t'habitues &#224; plus s&#233;lectionner et de &#224; ne pas poster ici et dans les autres threads de Portfolio tous les jours, toutes tes photos. 
Tu peux beaucoup mieux que tes derni&#232;res photos post&#233;es.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Avril 2007)

Alors si c'est l'anniv d'elisnice...


----------



## esope (16 Avril 2007)

Haaappy Birth-dayyy too youuu,
Haaappy Birth-dayyy too youuu,
Haaaaappy Birth--dayy to youuuuuu,
E-l-i-s-n-i-c-e
Haaappy Biiirth-dayyy tooo youuuuuuuuuuu!!!!

(à chanter très fort  :rateau: )


et maintenant souffles tes bougies:






click sur l'image pour une petite surprise   ​


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## samoussa (16 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2007)

Finalement la photo de sloughi, elle &#233;tait pas si moche que &#231;a...


----------



## Captain_X (16 Avril 2007)

ca me rappelle la nuit du mauvais go&#251;t sur canal + y'a pffff des ann&#233;es de ca maintenant


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Ma femme se met aussi a faire des belles photos 








:love: :love:


----------



## Captain_X (16 Avril 2007)

comme ca tu lui rappelera la regle des 100 k par image


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Avril 2007)

Et bon anniversaire Elisnice


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4238437 a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme se met aussi a faire des belles photos





je profite  de cette belle photo pour en  feliciter _l'autrice_ 
et souhaiter un tres bon et bel annif a elis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2007)

dans le metro


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## samoussa (16 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca me rappelle la nuit du mauvais go&#251;t sur canal + y'a pffff des ann&#233;es de ca maintenant



bon daccord...pas mon truc les photos de gateaux , je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#231;a:





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## EMqA (16 Avril 2007)

Joyeux anniversaire à Elisenice au passage.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (17 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## MamaCass (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## GroDan (17 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (17 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2007)

trouvez moi 






si vous aimer le contraste : http://gauthier.nicolas.free.fr/images/geolocalisationmg.jpg la m&#234;me bien plus contrast&#233; ​


----------



## zamal85 (18 Avril 2007)

encore raté.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Avril 2007)

Hop, petite macro faite sur un bourdon mort ce week-end...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2007)

une nature morte quoi !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Avril 2007)

2 toi ?


----------



## zamal85 (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2007)

_Click pour zoom... Un jour peut-être... il n'y aura plus besoin de cliquer... un jour peut-être je serai... au point pour compresser_ ​
_Edit pour les curieux : ce sont les toits de Trieste, la photo a été prise depuis le toit du musée revoltella_


----------



## jahrom (18 Avril 2007)

Je me suis essayé à la photo de Live.
Mon frère étant le bassiste d'Allan Théo (rappelez vous les filles...)











Et pour finir, le frangin.




​


----------



## Redoch (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Avril 2007)

hop, encore une petite macro de ce week-end, j'aime beaucoup la luminosit&#233; de cette photo


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2007)

Y a un sujet pour les macros


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

Exact mais nos plus belles photos peuvent aussi &#234;tre des macros, non ? :rose:
Du coup, moi je ne sais plus o&#249; poster :rose: :rose:

Pas tap&#233;, La mouette, pas tap&#233; :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Exact mais nos plus belles photos peuvent aussi être des macros, non ? :rose:
> Du coup, moi je ne sais plus où poster :rose: :rose:
> 
> Pas tapé, La mouette, pas tapé :rose:



On va essayé d'être cohérent. 
Les plus belles macros vont dans le sujet les plus belles macros.
Pour vos plus belles de chez plus belles macros, mais vraiment pour une macro ou vous êtes au top de votre forme, que vous jugez exceptionnels, vous pouvez la poster ici également.
Un peu comme Joubichou avait fait, à raison, avec cette image.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

Merci Foguenne, reçu 5 sur 5 
@roberto : y'a pas à dire cette photo de papillon est vraiment sublime :love:

Et pour ne pas flooder : champ de colza que j'espère voir encore longtemps, enfin si les nouvelles constructions ne vont pas trop loin :hein:


----------



## quenaur (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (18 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (18 Avril 2007)

Une nouvelle page !


----------



## jahrom (18 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Pour savoir ce que c'est, clic here​


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2007)

Je pense monter un fil sur les escaliers. Y a t'il d'autres monomaniaques dans la salle ?








Je d&#233;coooooonnne. On respire. :rateau:​


----------



## mfay (18 Avril 2007)

Une toute petite fleur de cerisier qui s'est transform&#233;e en maison :









Chez nous ils coupent bizarrement les Arbres :


----------



## SirDeck (18 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> []http://farm1.static.flickr.com/178/464363516_c3e1291b46_o.jpg[/]



:love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je pense monter un fil sur les escaliers. Y a t'il d'autres monomaniaques dans la salle ?​






​


​


----------



## Lastrada (19 Avril 2007)

Je le savais !


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## wip (19 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## kanako (19 Avril 2007)

clic pour voir le reste de la s&#233;rie&#8230;


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2007)

*Message pour gnoumy34 : si tu tiens absolument &#224; poster toutes tes photos de NYC, va dans "Vos Plus beaux voyages". Si encore une fois, tu ne lis pas ce nouveau message de ma part, tu n'auras plus acc&#232;s au sujet.

comme &#231;a, je ne me r&#233;p&#234;terais plus.

*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (19 Avril 2007)

Si j'ai bien suivi la formule : escalier+abandon+désordre=



​


----------



## fanou (19 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai jamais pu l'avoir en entier...​


----------



## joubichou (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (19 Avril 2007)

je vous présente, celle qui partage ma vie! :rose:    
Voir la pièce jointe 14044

et oui c'est l'heure de la sieste!


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (19 Avril 2007)

Le long d'un canal...


----------



## tweek (19 Avril 2007)

Joubichou, Le pissenlit est magnifique


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (20 Avril 2007)

dernier meeting d'Arlette

"J'ai vu 1968, merci merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait, merci d'avoir toujours été à nos côtés, de ne jamais avoir retourné votre veste, merci merci pour TOUT" 
trop ému l'homme ce retire.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Avril 2007)

Celle là elle a failli me coûter  cher, on les entend pas arriver les tramways aussi


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2007)

J'espère ne pas l'avoir déjà postée...




​


----------



## LucD (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2007)

&#231;a me fait penser au film de Cocteau la belle et la b&#234;te avec jean Marais love ou les pi&#232;ces du ch&#226;teau avaient des bras qui sortaient des murs ...  bravo !


----------



## Grug (20 Avril 2007)

réalisé sans trucages !


----------



## fanou (20 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

J'ai longuement hésité avec ces deux là:
Photo N°2
Photo N°3​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## angelo95 (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2007)

Copine


----------



## Virpeen (20 Avril 2007)

Champ de colza... sans l'odeur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

C'est toujours aussi dur de passer après Virpeen  ​


----------



## wip (21 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (21 Avril 2007)

Pas facile de passer apr&#232;s M. Pont. Mais bon.




​


----------



## Redoch (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2007)

Bon week-end &#224; tous


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Avril 2007)

_Il fait beau, profitez-en, sortez !  _






_Bon, moi je retourne bosser :rateau: :sick: :hein: _​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (21 Avril 2007)

*Toujours un plaisir de voir toutes ces photos aussi belles les unes que les autres !!


*




Paris La D&#233;fense (Oupss d&#233;sol&#233; pour la taille.!)​


----------



## joubichou (21 Avril 2007)

[URL=http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resizedglycine2zb2.jpg]
	
[/URL]ça c'est mon ancienne maison,j'ai planté cette glycine il y a 20 ans,maintenant elle recouvre entièrement la cour


----------



## joubichou (21 Avril 2007)

la même glycine sous un autre angle (c'est là qu'on boit l'apéro)


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2007)

_Clic pour zoomer_​


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

Copain.


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2007)

l'action n'est pas forcement loin ... *






* d'accord je l'ai post&#233; dans les attitudes photos ... mais j'ai bien l'air de ce trio, et l'id&#233;e d'&#233;volution qui s'en d&#233;gage 
​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2007)

Le d&#233;sert c'est fini, retour &#224; la maison


----------



## twk (21 Avril 2007)

Joyeux anniversaire en retard Elis


----------



## Captain_X (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (22 Avril 2007)

aaaah. Une nouvelle page qui se tourne.


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Avril 2007)

Elles sont mignonnes tes chaussures. :love:


----------



## Lastrada (22 Avril 2007)

Je les mets que les dimanches, sinon ma m&#232;re veut pas.


----------



## Melounette (22 Avril 2007)

"Je rappelle brièvement  que le Schmilblick est rond, qu'il contient du jaune, qu'il tient dans la main,  qu'on peut le faire cuire de différentes façons et qu'un navigateur le faisait  tenir debout."
​





Lastrada a dit:


> Je les mets que les dimanches, sinon ma mère veut pas.


Ah bin ça, depuis qu'elle t'a surpris avec son porte-jarretelles et son string léopard....


----------



## Lastrada (22 Avril 2007)

On ne peut pas descendre jouer ? vous en faites pas les filles, moi aussi on m'a dit &#231;a.






Et j'en suis arriv&#233; l&#224;, et j'en suis arriv&#233; l&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;, lala la laaaaa, lala la laaa (ad libitum)
​


----------



## La mouette (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (22 Avril 2007)

*Passerelle





*​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Picouto (22 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (22 Avril 2007)

@La mouette;Redoch... J&#8217;en veux bien une douzaine de chaque&#8230;

Merci :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2007)

Virpeen: Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;!!!!!! :love:


----------



## MamaCass (23 Avril 2007)

Alors, un champ de tulipes pour ange_63, un !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## twk (23 Avril 2007)

Mention spéciale à Las pour ses chaussures haute couture 

Le reste de la semaine, tu me les prêtes ?


----------



## r0m1 (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2007)

Les babys de mon toto...


----------



## Picouto (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (23 Avril 2007)

​

Pour le pissenlit et celle-ci : 200mm f/6,3


----------



## doudou83 (23 Avril 2007)

*






*Paris La Défense  ​


----------



## twk (23 Avril 2007)

Wah la star


----------



## ItomPomme (23 Avril 2007)

La petite Abeille ...!!


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dory (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2007)

_moi aussi, je m'amuse parfois avec le 70/300mm V(ibromasseu)R





_​


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2007)

La vallée de la Dordogne, il y a une dizaine de jours.


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2007)

Allez, bonne nuit les marmailles. 

:sleep:​


----------



## kanako (24 Avril 2007)

toujours la même série




clic pour plus grand


----------



## wip (24 Avril 2007)

Alem 



​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2007)

A l'int&#233;rieur du monast&#232;re fortifi&#233; de l'ile St Honorat.


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2007)

La Vénus de Sireuil :






La vraie, en calcite, translucide, ne fait que 9 cm de haut mais sa copie, sur le rebord du plateau au-dessus de la vallée de la Beune, brute, parle encore, 27 000 ans plus tard


----------



## MamaCass (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Un peu d'air :


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Toujours en ville : racines urbaines


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Pour finir en sous-sol : la porte verte


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (24 Avril 2007)

...







Merci &#224; toutes et tous pour tous vos messages ​




Lastrada a dit:


> Super photo
> 
> On ne peut pas descendre jouer ? vous en faites pas les filles, moi aussi on m'a dit &#231;a.
> 
> ...


Superbe Lastrada. Mais tu chantes toujours aussi mal   

JPmiss, ton retour de vacances est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi   (j'aime beaucoup la photo de la fa&#231;ade)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Clic pour zoom.

Sculpture entièrement réalisé avec des matériaux de récup, elle fait bien dans les 2,5m de haut. 
C'est "l'enseigne" d'une quincaillerie.​


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Avril 2007)

*Ombres??
*


​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Points de vue :


----------



## joubichou (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Le verre au concert :


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Une montée géométrique :


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Regards du passé :


----------



## Captain_X (24 Avril 2007)

ha c'est une page par personne aujourd'hui ?

momo t'as pas meilleur temps de te faire ton site perso ????

parce que l&#224; .....


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Les paliers :


----------



## ItomPomme (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Sur les quais de Bordeaux :


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

The last, je reviendrai le mois prochain...  

Un lieu de répétitions :


----------



## Majintode (24 Avril 2007)

prise avant-hier soir...


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

Alors là, désolé, cette enfilades de photos vient d'un pari stupide avec une personne qui ce reconnaîtra certainement ICI... je ne le referais plus... désolé encore.


----------



## kanako (24 Avril 2007)

M**** j'&#233;dite parce qu'au final j'ai un peu l'air con avec mon post vu ce qui pr&#233;c&#232;de et ce qui suit, il sert plus &#224; grand chose&#8230;
:rose: :rose:


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Alors là, désolé, cette enfilades de photos vient d'un pari stupide avec une personne qui ce reconnaîtra certainement ICI... je ne le referais plus... désolé encore.


_
excuses acceptées ! 

Captain : tout doux mon captain, tout doux 
_


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Clic for zoom

J'aurai préféré pouvoir éditer mon post précèdent, car après réflexion, la photo ci-dessus est à mon sens franchement mieux que la précédente.. 
C'est tout moi ça, trop vite, toujours trop vite...  ​
PS: Merci à vous tous pour vos CDB


----------



## Picouto (24 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2007)

J'ai toujours ce sentiment que Bordeaux regorge de photographes macophiles... non ?  

En parlant de Bordeaux et de photo...


----------



## Majintode (25 Avril 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> *Rainbow Bridge*




Arigatou pour vos CdB ! 

Pour ceux qui me demandaient une version plus grande :
Rainbow Bridge by night


----------



## Lastrada (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Luc G (25 Avril 2007)

La France profonde au printemps : Salles-la-Source en Aveyron


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2007)

Les moines c'est des malins. Ils trouvent toujours des coins sympas ou s'installer.


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2007)

Oui, je fais dans l'experimental.


----------



## quenaur (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (25 Avril 2007)

celle là je la mets ici ,car c'est pas vraiment une macro (et puis je la trouve belle) 






PS:Elise,très beau ton grain


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Avril 2007)

Oh des fesses d'abeille !


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (25 Avril 2007)

on dirait le v&#233;lo d'Alem


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Luc G (25 Avril 2007)

Le Christ de Zadkine dans la petite église des Arques au coeur de la Bouriane, en Quercy.






(PS pour le cucurbitacé : j'en ai profité pour regarder à nouveau mes photos du Verdon, un bien bel endroit et encore calme au printemps.  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Ce qui m'a amusé avec cette photo, c'est que toutes les lignes ou courbes sont triple enfin presque toutes.​


----------



## EMqA (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## samoussa (25 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4246992 a dit:
			
		

> ​



Les fondamentaux y'a qu'&#231;a de vrai 

Edit : et le huitres ?...


----------



## Captain_X (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## twk (26 Avril 2007)

Et hop un peu de bolas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2007)

_(Toujours dans les Gorges du Verdon : "Grand Canyon" vu de la Corniche Sublime pour la 1er photo de la page ; ici "vol" du Pont de l'Artuby)_


----------



## Captain_X (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (26 Avril 2007)

Ce matin et je n'ai rien touché, elle est comme je l'ai prise ​


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## fanou (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## Picouto (26 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Clic for zoom

On peut dire que j'ai fait des pieds et des mains  
pour capturer les empreintes de mon fils sur un miroir,
&#224; un an &#231;a gigote sacrement ce genre de "b&#234;te" 

"Non le miroir n'est pas d&#233;gueulasse, il est vieux et us&#233;, au moins 150 ans et tout ray&#233;.​
PS: Picouto, je ne peux plus te "bouler" pour l'instant, mais je suis fan, "Total respect"


----------



## tweek (27 Avril 2007)

Zoom it? click it!


----------



## Majintode (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2007)

_la suite en cliquant sur l'image_​


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2007)

La vache ya des oinjs jusque dans la campagne profonde...


----------



## huexley (27 Avril 2007)

:rose: Un peu de tuning catholique en République Dominicaine, en espérant qu'il fasse aussi de bonnes assurances


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2007)

Assez insolite pour être posté ici non ?


----------



## huexley (27 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Assez insolite pour être posté ici non ?



On va voir ce que cela donne


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2007)

mon quartier.


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2007)

toujours premiers t&#226;tonnements... j'ai fait plein de photos de mon chat... mais pour moi celle-ci est la plus r&#233;ussie pour le moment.






&#231;a fait plaisir de revenir dans ce sujet. &#231;a faisait tr&#232;s (trop) longtemps.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Avril 2007)

huexley a dit:


> On va voir ce que cela donne



non mais c'est tout vu huexley tu bourres ta brel dans insolite, avec ce que t'as en stock de ton voyage (en tout cas de ce que j'ai pu en voir) y'en a des vraiment PLUS JOLIES


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, excusez moi de vous d&#233;ranger, hop, ne BOUGEZ PLUS!!





Merci mesdemoiselles.


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Avril 2007)

Bielles au repos...


----------



## SirDeck (28 Avril 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Macounette (28 Avril 2007)

Promis, c'est la derni&#232;re avec le chat. Apr&#232;s j'arr&#234;te.  






ps : j'ai essay&#233; le 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## Picouto (28 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## quenaur (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## ederntal (28 Avril 2007)

Recto / Verso


----------



## esope (28 Avril 2007)

Retour de vacances dans le piémont... Tri des photos... Résultat : click sur l'image...





et ce n'est qu'un début, le N&B arrive...


----------



## LucD (28 Avril 2007)

Petit Beatnik entre amis aux Invalides (Bah ouais parfois c'est plus exotique, mais là c'est bêtement Paris...)


----------



## esope (29 Avril 2007)

Après la couleur voici le N&B avec comme pour l'autre une galerie sous le click...



​


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2007)

Une image postée l'autre jour sur mon photoblog.


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (29 Avril 2007)

Bon allé je me lance, je poste pour la première fois une de mes photos (pour info je suis débutant...:rose


----------



## Crismac (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (29 Avril 2007)

Premier post,  c'est parti


----------



## MamaCass (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2007)

Début mars, vignes dans le Roussillon





et vignes du côté de Limoux


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2007)

> Cardonneret &#233;l&#233;gant



Avec un "h" c'est encore mieux... "Chardonneret"


----------



## Crismac (30 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Avec un "h" c'est encore mieux... "Chardonneret"



Mille excuses pour cette "coquille", que je corrige séance tenante.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Avec un "h" c'est encore mieux... "Chardonneret"


Je croyais qu'on &#233;crivait "_chardonnay_", non?


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je croyais qu'on &#233;crivait "_chardonnay_", non?




C'est pas tout &#224; fait le m&#234;me type d'oiseau. :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2007)

Roberto il pr&#233;f&#232;re ce genre de fleurs...   :love:   Happy Birthday Rob'


----------



## Captain_X (30 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je croyais qu'on &#233;crivait "_chardonnay_", non?



et moi je croyais que c'&#233;tait Chardonnet ... mais &#224; cette altitude y'a plus beaucoup d'oiseau

je parle de l'aiguille du chardonnet dans le massif du Mont-Blanc


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (30 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et moi je croyais que c'&#233;tait Chardonnet ... mais &#224; cette altitude y'a plus beaucoup d'oiseau
> 
> je parle de l'aiguille du chardonnet de le massif du Mont-Blanc



Bon ! maintenant Cha Chuffit avec Cha, arr&#234;tez de me Charrier.


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2007)

*Une autre perception d'Azay le Rideau*


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2007)

*Plage d'Anse D&#233;sert en Martinique*


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2007)

*Plage des Salines - Martinique*


----------



## GroDan (30 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Avril 2007)

Ce midi


----------



## Picouto (30 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2007)

_clic pour zoom_​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2007)

De retour avec quelques cicatrices. 
Je me suis remis à la photo. (avec le G7 dans un premier temps.)


----------



## quenaur (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Crismac (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (1 Mai 2007)

Alors je suis loin d'atteindre des sommets comme Crismac ci-dessus ou encore bobbynountchak... mais... j'essaie de grimper. 

Hier on &#233;tait au Zoo d'Anvers. Pas &#233;vident de faire de l'animalier sans zoom  Le plus facile a donc &#233;t&#233; de photographier les bestioles qu'on voit de pr&#232;s : poissons, l&#233;zards... (en 1600 ISO et en mode full manuel !)





















Et puis il y a cette otarie qui me pla&#238;t bien :


----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2007)

super macounette, surtout en 1600 iso


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2007)

Ben le 30D marche bien apparemment  !!! h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Eniluap (1 Mai 2007)

​
Un petit brin de tradition!...


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2007)

Lady Stardust


----------



## PommeQ (1 Mai 2007)

Un bonjour  &#224; tous ... apr&#233;s une longue absence :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (1 Mai 2007)

:love:
_
__@Las : enfin ! ton coming-out..._​


----------



## Virpeen (1 Mai 2007)

Extrait d'une ballade à Genève... Défense d'afficher ?


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2007)

*Future maman*





(cliquez sur l'image pour le grand format)​


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mai 2007)

je crois que la qualité est pas terrible mais je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## Crismac (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Ca c'est avant






parcequ'après, j'ai du nettoyer l'objectif... sans parler du fait que ma branche de lunette faisait la gueule:rose:


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> Ce midi​


 

Etonnant, j'ai des photos prises sur l'Ile de R&#233; tr&#232;s proches de celle que tu as post&#233;e (m&#234;mes type de paysage, m&#234;me v&#233;g&#233;tation, m&#234;mes batiments....)


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2007)

Edit : image r&#233;alis&#233;e (comme celle de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente - l'homme en noir- lors d'une f&#234;te m&#233;di&#233;vale, dimanche dernier).​


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## quenaur (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (2 Mai 2007)

J'aime pas la PDC !




​
La tienne est trés jolie, wip


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (2 Mai 2007)

Genève, la suite...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

UNE HISTOIRE GRISE​
_Nul naurait pu dire quand  ni comment il arriva au Pays des Brumes. Semblable à ces nuées qui un jour s'abattirent sur cette contrée pour ne plus la quitter. Quelques rares anciens avaient connu le temps davant avec ses fleurs du printemps, ses été azurés, ses roux automnes de vendanges et de chasse et ses hivers où Noël accueillait la neige. Mais comme dilués dans les brouillards leurs souvenirs saffadissaient, de plus en plus imprécis. Leurs versions des événements se contredisaient les unes les autres.
Personne ne pouvait dire par quelle pernicieuse mécanique climatique ce pays jadis si clément sétait transformé en un vaste enclos de brumes._
[/...]






Pour respecter le principe de ce fil, soit 1 photo/24 heures minimum, vous aurez la suite demain donc.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Mai 2007)

Premi&#232;re manif. Pas &#233;vident de se placer, ..., en tous cas ambiance bon enfant.


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> UNE HISTOIRE GRISE​



_citer un des plus illustres natifs de mon heimat est toujours un plaisir&#8230; 


_mais revenons &#224; nos moutons sinon on va encore me reprocher d'&#234;tre chauvin ce qui ne serait pas tout &#224; fait vrai&#8230;   

*Anis ce soir &#224; l'Olympic gr&#226;ce &#224; William*


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2007)

Je suis en retard pour le 1er mai. :rose:





cliquez dessus pour la grande version.


----------



## Crismac (3 Mai 2007)

trop lourde


----------



## willsdorf (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2007)

C'est trop tard, on a tout mang&#233; les macarons... ^.^


----------



## GroDan (3 Mai 2007)

clic pour ouar plus grand !

Pris en Suisse, au bord de l'autoroute, dans une église sur une aire de repos ! Incroyable...ce sont les vitraux !



Joubichou, t'es trop fort ​


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2007)

_Juste pour Elis (t'en auras d'autres  )
_​



​


----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est trop tard, on a tout mangé les macarons... ^.^


Il parait qu'il y en a qui lèche les tupperwares des macarons.
Bon tut tut pouet pouet parce que..

Tata's Day






Isadora est née hier à 23h07. Elle pèse 2,830 kg. Toute chevelue brune. C'est un ange, c'est normal, c'est ma nièce, c'est la plus belle. Et la maman, pour m'avoir fait pleurer d'émotion méritait que je poste cette belle photo dans ce fil, souvenir de la dernière journée "juste entre soeurs".
(en couleur ça donne rien, c'est dommage)​


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde! Photo prise il y a env. 1h ​


----------



## wip (3 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos petits mots sur ma dernière photo, ça me touche beaucoup :rose:

Et comme j'aime bien changer de style  ...



​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

_ Peu à peu le pays, dont même lancien nom avait désormais été presque oublié, se vida de ses habitants. Quittant leurs champs, leurs maisons, leurs commerces, leurs villes, leurs ateliers. Certains restèrent, ou trop épuisés ou trop fatalistes, sobstinant à cultiver quelque maigre seigle ou sarrasin. Dautres y virent loccasion de récupérer à leur profit les biens abandonnés. Pendant un temps lAdministration tenta de maintenir les règles de partage des finages et des zones de pêche, mais elle abandonna progressivement cette chimérique entreprise.
Des pêcheurs sapproprièrent les plus beaux des navires délaissés dans les ports pour poursuivre leur activité en dehors de toute contrainte de répartition, chaque année comptant alors son lot de naufrages.

Pourtant les rares moments où les brouillards relâchaient leur étreinte, laissant filtrer une pâle lumière au-dessus des vallons, lon aurait pu croire à une brume passagère annonciatrice des beaux jours._ [/...]


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Mai 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Je suis en retard pour le 1er mai. :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> cliquez dessus pour la grande version.



Tu vas te faire sonner les cloches !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

joli ta photo.


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## kanako (3 Mai 2007)

:love:
je trouve que cette page commence super bien.
(plus de munitions tout &#231;a&#8230
bravo &#224; vous  
:love:


----------



## PommeQ (3 Mai 2007)

... ce matin j'ai decouvert qu'avec un peu de chance je serai papa dans 9 mois ... :love: :love:  ... merci ma chérie :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

_





Nikon F5 - 18/70 AF-S - Velvia100F_


----------



## mfay (3 Mai 2007)

Je me sens observé :


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2007)

_clic pour zoom_​


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## GroDan (4 Mai 2007)

Ca me manque !



​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2007)

Black is beautifull...


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2007)

un tiot portrait d'AlxBizar sur son bicloune !


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2007)

.
.



.
.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

_ Et cest ainsi que Rodolphe parvint en ce pays oublié. Il avait marché plusieurs semaines en suivant les côtes, sorte de cabotage pédestre au long des estrans. Puis il entra dans les brumes et par une fin daprès-midi il distingua la villa telle quon la lui avait minutieusement décrite : le fort parapet maçonné pour protéger lassise du terrain des grandes marées, le pin maritime décharné à langle et la grande forme cubique du bâtiment réussissant à percer encore faiblement latmosphère._


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## tweek (4 Mai 2007)

Zoom it? click it.


----------



## joubichou (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2007)

kanako a dit:


> :love:
> je trouve que cette page commence super bien.



Je trouve qu'elle continue très bien aussi. Plus de munitions non plus.. Alors bravo à tous

@nato : l'intérieur est encore plus magique !


----------



## mfay (4 Mai 2007)

Ca fait des très belles acrobaties :





Et après, c'est fier comme un pou :


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2007)

Un champ de colza avec de la brume, c'est comme ça dans la plaine de l'Orbe ​


----------



## fanou (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Crismac (5 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (5 Mai 2007)

1er mai



​


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2007)

Madonna...? non


----------



## maiwen (5 Mai 2007)

p'tit coucou


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mai 2007)

PS :  Maiwen


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Mai 2007)

le Parrain. :love:


----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Macounette (5 Mai 2007)

Voici la toute dernière photos que j'ai prise avec mon (ex-) S2-IS...


----------



## Picouto (5 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

_ Singulièrement personne navait occupé la villa alors que bien dautres belles demeures avaient été investies sans vergogne. Dans les lointains souvenirs on disait quelle avait été la villégiature destive dune grande famille aristocratique qui y menait ici toute sa progéniture respirer lair iodé. De grandes fêtes y avaient été données où de jeunes hommes fringants en costumes de lin, des jeunes femmes en robes légères de cotonnade, des canotiers et des rubans fleuris menaient la sarabande. Telle vieille paysanne prétendait y avoir livré quantité de belles volailles ; telle autre les plus beaux fruits de son verger. Certains avançaient même des noms : la famille De..., Madame la Comtesse Du..., Monsieur le Prince Des...
Quoiquil en soit, crainte ou respect, la villa était restée vide. Et ce nétait sans doute pas par peur quelle fut hantée, car ici tout un chacun ressemblait peu ou prou à un fantôme._ [/...]





Merci de vos encouragements ! L'histoire continue !


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2007)

_clic pour zoom_​


----------



## quenaur (5 Mai 2007)




----------



## the-monk (5 Mai 2007)

Petite photo du jour, prise cet aprèm au circuit carole:






:rose: ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (5 Mai 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2007)

Merci à Tibo de m'avoir rappelé que le 24*36 existe encore


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

_ Rodolphe sétait installé sans plus de façon dans la villa. Le bûcher comprenait une provision suffisante de bois pour alimenter encore deux années la cheminée du petit cabinet où il avait décidé de resserrer son existence. Il trouva aux alentours quelques fermes pour lui assurer un ravitaillement frugal. Ici il y a bien longtemps que personne ne posait plus de questions. Certaines commères hors dâge prétendaient toutefois avoir reconnu un visage leur rappelant ceux des étés de la villa. Mais dautres soutenaient quil ne sagissait là que de pures affabulations de vieilles folles. Et comme rien ne résistait bien longtemps à la puissance de dilution des brumes, les caquetages séteignirent assez vite.

Une fois sommairement installé, Rodolphe passa le plus clair de son temps à arpenter les grèves, sans but, dans la trouble et légère ivresse que procure limmersion prolongée dans les brouillards.
Sa vie devenait une estompe._





 Merci à vous !


----------



## Souvaroff (6 Mai 2007)

Je m'eclate au polarisant.


​


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2007)

Ce pauvre toutou tournait en rond avec son ballon l'instant d'avant. D'o&#249; un r&#233;glage technique. Le mieux selon moi aurait &#233;t&#233; de lui foutre la paix, m'enfin...​


----------



## doudou83 (6 Mai 2007)

*Toujours sur le parvis de La Défense





*​


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2007)

Cadeau.




​


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (6 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (7 Mai 2007)

_(cliquez sur l'image pour voir le grand format)_


----------



## Macounette (7 Mai 2007)

un habitant de la for&#234;t 





_(cliquez sur l'image pour voir le grand format)_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Mai 2007)

Que de belles choses sur cette page !


----------



## quenaur (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (7 Mai 2007)

...


----------



## Picouto (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2007)

"tof de picouto" :


----------



## GroDan (7 Mai 2007)

A quoi sert le pouvoir quand on a pas l'amour ?




​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

_ Cest au cours dune de ses longues errances quil découvrit la côte déchirée. Il délaissa alors les rivages sableux pour les amoncellements granitiques rongés inlassablement par leau de mer. Les périodes de relative douceur des températures lui firent passer quelques nuits à la belle étoile, niché dans une entaille minérale.
Il aimait ce paysage tellurique et apprît à connaître les noms par lesquels les gens du pays désignaient les rochers les plus remarquables.
Il passait ainsi fréquemment en face de la Vigie du Diable - une sorte de grand roc érigé par empilements - qui lui remémorait invariablement cette toile dun maître allemand. Il lavait découverte à Dresde dans la collection dun diplomate. Elle représentait un paysage marin plus imaginaire que réel dont il ne sut pas bien sil sagissait dune banquise disloquée ou dun extraordinaire chaos rocheux. Une atmosphère lourde de brumes, une lumière sourde, presque grise, irradiait tout lintérieur du tableau._


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (7 Mai 2007)

De dietrich ! modèle 64-65


----------



## Lastrada (7 Mai 2007)

T'es libre &#224; d&#238;ner mercredi soir ? 

Tu pourrais venir nous parler de ta passion pour les cuisini&#232;res des ann&#233;es 60 ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Mai 2007)

Que de belles choses dans ce thread. :love:

Lastrada... j'adore ta signature.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Majintode (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mai 2007)

Séance d'épandage ce matin


----------



## Redoch (7 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (7 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous :rose:​


----------



## zamal85 (7 Mai 2007)

Non il n'y avait pas 300 personnes à Nantes (M6) ou 500 (Ouest France) mais 2000 qui se sont affrontés pendant 4 heures contre les flics. 50 arrestations, 10 blessés légés (touchés par des tires de flash ball en tire direct sur la foule)

d'autres photos à venir, se soir 21h play again


----------



## Sloughi (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Mai 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> Non il n'y avait pas 300 personnes à Nantes (M6) ou 500 (Ouest France) mais 2000 qui se sont affrontés pendant 4 heures contre les flics. 50 arrestations, 10 blessés légés (touchés par des tires de flash ball en tire direct sur la foule)
> 
> d'autres photos à venir, se soir 21h play again



Je ne vois aucune beauté dans ces photos...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2007)

certes ! je viens juste de r&#233;pondre dans "kelle musique" pour dire que la violence n'est en rien esth&#233;tique


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2007)

...








Macounette a dit:


> [...]
> Lastrada... j'adore ta signature.



Moi aussi  :style:


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (8 Mai 2007)

*Isadora










*​


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

J'ai pt'et un peu pouss&#233; sur la saturation  
Scan photo + photoshop

clic sur l'image pour la version non reduite


----------



## macmarco (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> sous les sunlights des tropiques
> 
> 
> J'ai pt'et un peu poussé sur la saturation
> Scan photo + photoshop




:hein: 



macmarco a dit:


> sous les sunlights des tropiques, mais bretonnes



Non, en fait non, tu pouvais pousser plus.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_ Lennui était parfois si oppressant, palpable comme une matière informe, que Rodolphe sinventait toute sortes doccupations pour tenter dy échapper. Il avait découvert une vieille boîte de couleurs dans la villa, sessayant à peindre tel ou tel rocher selon la densité des brumes. Mais ces tentatives lengourdissaient encore davantage.
Il se souvint alors des petites constructions votives en pierres sèches quil avait vues en Asie. Il commença par entasser quelques pierres puis complexifia chaque jour un peu plus ses assemblages. Semblable aux premiers bâtisseurs il redécouvrait ainsi les principes fondamentaux de larchitectonique : léquilibre des charges, les portées, les clefs de voûtes... Son terrain favori était la côte déchirée car elle lui offrait quantité de matériaux de toutes les formes et textures. Certaines de ses constructions restaient en place plusieurs mois mais il préférait finalement léphémère, ne demeurant que le temps dune marée.
Les gens du pays lapercevaient de temps à autre en pleine activité sur les rochers. Ils le prenaient souvent pour fou, mais avec indulgence ; lon rapportait tant dhistoires de folies remontant au début du Temps des Brumes... Et encore maintenant certains des plus résistants pouvaient vaciller brusquement dans la démence.

Plus personne ici ne savait ce quétait lart._


----------



## Amok (8 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## kanako (8 Mai 2007)

&#224; venir, d&#232;s que j'ai un peu plus de temps, quelques photos de mes vadrouilles&#8230; 

premi&#232;re de la s&#233;rie avec mon nouvel APN :


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2007)

Généalogie sur la Margeride


----------



## joubichou (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

oh, jean michel!!!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mai 2007)

.
.


​.
.

_Clique et je me transformerai...​_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

il semblerait que benjamin ait install&#233; un Hack permettant de limiter automatiquement la taille des images*. Pensez quand m&#234;me au poids ! 

&#224; bient&#244;t tertous !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

@Rémi : ah merci pour les explications je crois que tout le monde se posait la question. Mais pourquoi cela réduit-il des photos qui ne dépassent pas la taille maximale autorisée (700 px) ? Elle a changé, cette taille ? [/QUOTE]

J'ai remarqué que les dimensions de l'image doivent être strictement inférieures aux limites. Du coup il faut paramétrer ainsi ses images : 699 pixels de plus grande longueur et un poids de 99 Ko.


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> J'ai remarqu&#233; que les dimensions de l'image doivent &#234;tre strictement inf&#233;rieures aux limites. Du coup il faut param&#233;trer ainsi ses images : 699 pixels de plus grande longueur et un poids de 99 Ko.



Ben moi je croyais que la dimension avait chang&#233; en allant voir sur le premier post de 72h..
Pfff, plus de dialogue avec les partenaires sociaux, des d&#233;cisions unilat&#233;rales, etc, etc...


----------



## joubichou (9 Mai 2007)

donc est-ce que cela nous autorise &#224; mettre des photos de 900 ou 1000 mais ne d&#233;passant pas 100 k?


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2007)

_parce que 700 pixels d&#233;forment l'affichage actuel, n'avais-tu point remarqu&#233; ?   benjamin a donc choisi une taille ne d&#233;formant pas l'affichage ! 


_


joubichou a dit:


> donc est-ce que cela nous autorise &#224; mettre des photos de 900 ou 1000 mais ne d&#233;passant pas 100 k?



en soi oui mais faut que la question soit pos&#233;e &#224; benjamin, ici, on poste des photos !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4260336 a dit:
			
		

> _parce que 700 pixels déforment l'affichage actuel, n'avais-tu point remarqué ?   benjamin a donc choisi une taille ne déformant pas l'affichage !
> _



Quoiqu'il en soit il serait bien de rappeler ces nouvelles règles dans l'annonce d'en-tête du portfolio.


----------



## joubichou (9 Mai 2007)

Non c'est pas de l'humour,ceux qui ont un petit écran la regardent sans cliquer,ceux qui ont un grand écran peuvent la voir en grand en cliquant,comprenez vous ce que je veux dire,bien sur en ne dépassant pas 100 ko:mouais:


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit il serait bien de rappeler ces nouvelles règles dans l'annonce d'en-tête du portfolio.



_quand ce sera fixé hein ?!! 

dites, je sais pas vous mais je suis en vacances et franchement, j'ai autre chose à faire (bon, ok, je suis à Rennes et il fait un temps de merde mais bon, quand même ! )

et si vous postiez des photos maintenant ? (je savais bien que j'aurais du rien écrire et vous laissez mariner )_


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4260271 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> il semblerait que benjamin ait installé un Hack permettant de limiter automatiquement la taille des images*. Pensez quand même au poids !
> 
> à bientôt tertous !



Ça me semble une bonne idée, en tous cas pour tous ceux qui comme moi, utilisent directement des images de leur site avec une taille standard : ça évite de se poser des questions métaphysiques quand la photo fait 700 pixels mais 760 avec un cadre blanc autour (qui pèse évidemment peanuts)  

Et en tant qu'utilisateur sporadique de modem 56ko, je pense et j'ai toujours pensé que le poids en octets était le paramètre le plus à surveiller si on veut penser aux ruraux 

Reste plus à Benjamin qu'à trouver un hack pour compresser automatiquement les images trop lourdes


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Reste plus à Benjamin qu'à trouver un hack pour compresser automatiquement les images trop lourdes



Ca va faire des heureux


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2007)

Un village du Quercy pour me faire pardonner mon baratin


----------



## Captain_X (9 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ca va faire des heureux



y'aura toujours raleurs ... si tout le monde faisait des images de 600px et 100ko max
le problème ne se poserait même pas


mais la mégalophoto ....


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2007)

...


----------



## Picouto (9 Mai 2007)

:love:​


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2007)

Qu'est-ce que je suis bien dans l'ancien pyjama de ma maman.  






Et qu'est-ce que c'est bon de pouvoir reporter le 20D. :love:


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2007)

IL est mimi tout plein.... 
en regardant un peu vite, j'avais d'abord cru que tu avais offert un iPOD "Red" à ta femme :rateau: 

Mais en regardant mieux, j'ai constaté qu'il n'y avait pas d'écouteurs :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Mai 2007)

Hier, sur la route... 

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Une vieille halle en béton qui va être bientôt détruite.​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

_ C&#8217;est un ramasseur de coquillages qui d&#233;couvrit son corps au pied de la Vigie du Diable, pli&#233; en deux autour d&#8217;un saillant. Une petite procession le ramena au hameau le plus proche pour le faire examiner par un pr&#233;tendu m&#233;decin - en r&#233;alit&#233; un ancien aide-infirmier des arm&#233;es imp&#233;riales. Le corps de Rodolphe n&#8217;avait pas ce gonflement sp&#233;cifique aux noy&#233;s ni les profondes contusions des suicid&#233;s des falaises. Le hasardeux praticien d&#233;clara alors qu&#8217;il s&#8217;&#233;tait &#8220;cass&#233; de l&#8217;int&#233;rieur&#8221; en ayant &#233;t&#233; mortellement projet&#233; sur les rochers par une puissante lame de fond. La plupart admirent cette hypoth&#232;se d&#8217;autant qu&#8217;ils avaient maintes fois aper&#231;u Rodolphe sur les platiers, entre deux mar&#233;es, occup&#233; &#224; ses &#233;tranges constructions.

La fouille de ses habits ne leur r&#233;v&#233;la rien sur son identit&#233;. Seule une petite cl&#233; d&#8217;argent leur ouvrit une porte lat&#233;rale de la villa dans laquelle, de nouveau, aucun indice ne put y lever le myst&#232;re de sa pr&#233;sence ici ni m&#234;me son nom. Ils d&#233;couvrirent avec &#233;tonnement la sobri&#233;t&#233; dans laquelle Rodolphe avait v&#233;cu en ces lieux. Assur&#233;ment rien de commun avec les mani&#232;res habituelles des brigands ou des usurpateurs. Sans plus de preuves, ils en conclurent qu&#8217;il devait certainement appartenir &#224; l&#8217;ancienne famille propri&#233;taire du domaine, voire qu&#8217;il en &#233;tait l&#8217;ultime descendant. Sa mort avait fait comme se lever le charme protecteur de la villa car elle fut pill&#233;e peu de temps apr&#232;s.

Les gens du pays &#233;taient devenus presque indiff&#233;rents aux morts de leur voisinage. Singuli&#232;rement celle de Rodolphe les rassembla dans un sentiment m&#234;l&#233; de pi&#233;t&#233; diffuse et de besoin d&#8217;appartenance. Ils r&#233;solurent de l&#8217;inhumer dans le cimeti&#232;re du village voisin. La d&#233;cision fut m&#234;me prise de placer une st&#232;le sur sa derni&#232;re demeure. Mais la question se posait de ce qu&#8217;il fallait y inscrire. Puis un soir, dans le silence de la veill&#233;e fun&#232;bre, une tr&#232;s vieille femme pronon&#231;a soudain dans l&#8217;antique langue du Pays : &#8220;Mar&#252; dap ees...&#8221;, ce qui signifiait : &#8220;Il est mort ici&#8221;.
Ce fut son unique &#233;pitaphe. _


----------



## Redoch (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Mai 2007)

Le vitrier nyctalope :






@ Virpeen : très belle composition de passage...


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (9 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Mai 2007)

*Les Rayons Persants*



​


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## the-monk (10 Mai 2007)

J'avais un peu de temps cet aprèm, alors je me suis essayer à la macro:






:rose: ​


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2007)

moi aussi


----------



## ange_63 (10 Mai 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos commentaires et CDB :rose:   




Oui j'suis tr&#232;s fi&#232;re de ma p'tite mamie.  :love:
Une bien belle c&#233;r&#233;monie et un tr&#232;s beau reportage (par France 3) ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233; pour elle.  





Le g&#226;teau c&#8217;est une For&#234;t Noire  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

(En passant: Symboliquement c'est assez fort de la part de Français de manger de la forêt Noire, soit une forêt allemande, pour l'armistice... Hum...   )

(Bon, oui, je floode mais je ne fais pas de belles photos, malheureusement.
Aller, ne faites pas comme moi, et postez vos belles photos  :love: !)


----------



## Picouto (10 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (10 Mai 2007)

boulette Ginette​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2007)

2 fois la m&#234;me ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2007)

Aller Picouto!

la 3&#232;me, la 3&#232;me ! 

Remarquez, il y a peut-&#234;tre le jeux des 7 diff&#233;rences inclus avec


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2007)

in the street ...​


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2007)

Vire la grue Picouto ! Et dis lui de manger un peu plus au jeune mec.. (punaise, je vais encore me faire engueuler..)


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (10 Mai 2007)

Il est à 21h43 le bug maintenant ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Je me suis essayé à l'animalier, ben c'est pas facile, surtout avec ce genre bestiole.


----------



## doudou83 (10 Mai 2007)

*Lignes et Lumière






*​


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2007)

Après Amok c'est toujours + dur 




​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2007)

*Escalier galerie Vivienne (Paris)

*


​


----------



## Eniluap (11 Mai 2007)

​
l'une de mes photos préferées!


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2007)

Assemblage :


----------



## Sloughi (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2007)

diagonales et ombres 




edit : un pont entre la rive droite et l'ile de la cit&#233; a Paris


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Château de Blanquefort (Gironde) XIVème siècle. Un escalier courait le long de ces parois, d'où cet effet de spirale.​
@Macinside
Merci pour la précision.


----------



## Luxpol (11 Mai 2007)

J'ai pas encore bien cadré la photo. Désolé. 
@autres: vous avez de très belles photos!! J'ai encore du travail pour y arriver


----------



## Lastrada (11 Mai 2007)

pff. nan rien.


----------



## Luxpol (11 Mai 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> pff. nan rien.


mieux?


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (12 Mai 2007)

une petite dernière de dimanche soir


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Comme vous avez pu le constater, la photo animalière, c'est pas trop mon truc, j'suis plutôt du genre immeuble qui bouge pas , mais bon les petits oisons (rejetons de l'oie) étaient trop mignon et semblaient tenir la pause.



​

Clic sur l'image pour voir toute la famille.​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2007)

Back side or other side...


----------



## LucD (12 Mai 2007)

Pfiou, y'a une sacré "amplitude thermique" qualitative dans les 4 pages précédentes ! Je viens de poster une photo que certains apprécieront peut être et que d'autres détesteront, mais je me permets de donner un avis: certains d'entre nous gardent manifestement une exigence de qualité et d'autres ont tendance à estimer qu'un sujet mignon, ou drôle, ou violent fait forcément la bonne photo. En fait, je pense surtout que le sujet photographié est assez secondaire... J'arrête la philo du Dimanche contre un peu d'exigence


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2007)

la couleur des cuirs est chouette


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (12 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (12 Mai 2007)

Merci Vincent 
Je ne suis pas pour grand chose l&#224;-dedans... les gens y sont pour beaucoup...
Pourquoi ce monsieur en costume a-t'il travers&#233; de ce pas si d&#233;cid&#233; cette brume dans cet endroit plus de d&#233;tente que de passage !!!
Les enfants sont l&#224; dans leur univers - mon fils (dont j'ai quelques photos en stock...) me r&#233;clame d'y aller - et proposent des visions sublimes, riches en inspiration...
Les djeuns s'y retrouvent et y glandouillent entre eux, entre amis...

C'est ce lieu qui est magique par la multiplicit&#233; des gens, des lumi&#232;res, des moments.
Je suis sur Bordeaux depuis 9 mois et c'est le lieu qui m'attire le plus !

Pour les touristes, c'est en face de la Place de la Bourse. Allez-y en plein jour mais aussi &#224; la tomb&#233;e de la nuit 

_
Suite &#224; ce qu'Edith a souffl&#233; &#224; Rob', Edith me dit de vous pr&#233;venir qu'une AES me tente de plus en plus... une occaz de vous faire d&#233;couvrir ce lieu 
Elle pr&#233;cise aussi que sans les gens je ne verrais rien et sans vous je ne montrerais rien.
Elle finit par me dire que j'en suis &#224; 3 bi&#232;res trappistes et que je ne suis plus totalement &#233;tanche... 
_


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mai 2007)

A midi j'ai reçu des roses de mon mari car demain en Suisse c'est la fête des mères. Il est gentil hein !!!​ 
Alors cet-après-midi j'ai pris une photo et je me suis amusée à faire ça ...​ 
Je sais pas si vous aimerez ... mais c'est la première fois que je fais ce genre de chose avec des fleurs.​ 
Alors soyez pas trop dur...    ​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2007)

Balades dominicales...






​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2007)

Même pas peur de l'eau, même pas peur de l'apn.


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## mfay (13 Mai 2007)

Cette photo a 6 mois de retard


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2007)

Petite expérience du dimanche...
J'ai hésité à la mettre dans "photos insolites", pis... en fait non.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## monoeil (13 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Petite exp&#233;rience du dimanche...
> J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; la mettre dans "photos insolites", pis... en fait non.
> 
> On ne site pas les photos, merci. Foguenne.



Je suis sot. C'est quoi ? 

Pour motiver mon post sans photo : vous avez, pour certains trop de talent pour que je fasse la moindre faute de go&#251;t en voulant participer. Pour l'instant je regarde et &#231;a me convient


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (13 Mai 2007)

Arbre sous la pluie... le long de la route... 

​


----------



## Liyad (13 Mai 2007)

Le chat de ma soeur, agé de 36h environ.


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## MamaCass (13 Mai 2007)

Bravo à tous :love:​


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Je suis sot. C'est quoi ?



La même chose que ça :




Mais vu sous un autre angle. 

C'est un bol chantant tibétain en pleine action rempli d'eau. 
Les ondes sonores matérialisées par l'élément liquide, le vertige métaphysique total quoi.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Franswa (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2007)

L&#224;, c'est absolument &#233;norme !   J'adore !!!!!!


----------



## Melounette (13 Mai 2007)

lumai a dit:


> _...coeur..._



*Main*




​ 



Dendrimere, j'adore son regard. D'abord une ambiance très humaine, pleine de curiosité, puis un détail plus loin qui au départ parait insignifiant, mais fait toute la magie de la photo. Je suis une grosse fan.


----------



## Macounette (13 Mai 2007)

(cliquez dessus pour la grande version)


----------



## Macounette (13 Mai 2007)

Chutes de Giessbach, Oberland bernois





(cliquez dessus pour la grande version)


----------



## GroDan (13 Mai 2007)

Mais ça fait 70 ans que c'était pas arrivé, j'y ai passé tous mon dimanche aprés-midi, alors que j'avais un muret à terminer au jardin...et que France-info s'est contenté de dire que Marseille ne l'avait pas gagné :hein:, sans préciser QUI l'avait gagné !
Maintenant que les choses soit claires, je ne suis pas footeux du tout, je ne "vibre" pas, même pdt un mondial qui oppose la France à l'Italie ! (pourtant, j'ai essayé j'ai fais des stages d'immersion complet, j'ai regardé des matchs, bouffer des chips et bu des biéres (pleins), suis allé au SDF(sic), mais, non, je n'arrive pas à "vibrer":love:
Désolé

SinonKromozom, virpeen, dandrimére, bravo !et les z'autres of course
Roberto, j'adore ta collection de véhicules anciens !
​


----------



## Franswa (13 Mai 2007)

Pas de prob, Roberto !


----------



## Picouto (13 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi j'adore ce que tu fais Dandrimairre :love:







​


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mai 2007)

... un soup&#231;on de m&#233;lancolie.


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> Pas de prob, Roberto !



Ces photos me font penser &#224; "l'&#233;cole am&#233;ricaine". C'est formidable. Une posture, un fond (toujours identiques), basta. C'est absolument top ! Les mod&#232;les, dans leur expression, sont vraiment g&#233;niaux....


----------



## La mouette (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2007)

Une fuite partielle :


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2007)

Hop. 
Dans la série "je suis over mystique avec mon bol", la dernière :





Au repos cette fois. 
Plus facile à reconnaitre.


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Même pas peur de l'eau, même pas peur de l'apn.



Cette couronne jaune/orange autour de la tête me rappelle quelqu'un... elle clignote ou pas ??   

Tention aux éclaboussures Paul... :love:


----------



## fanou (14 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Melounette (14 Mai 2007)

"Cendrillon pour ses trente ans
Est la plus triste des mamans
Son bel amant a foutu l'camp
Avec la belle au bois dormant
Elle a vu cent chevaux blancs
Loin d'elle emmener ses enfants
Elle commence à boire
A traîner dans les bars
Emmitouflée dans son cafard
Maintenant elle fait le trottoir
Elle part toudoudooou toudoudooou
Jolie Petite Histoire"

Edit :  Pour ceux qui ont répondu présents, je chausse du 39, et je réclame le CV affectif, le casier marital, et un bilan spermatozoïdal.​ ​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Mai 2007)

Sympa ton goeland "La Mouette"


----------



## wip (14 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2007)

Assez amoureux de celle-là.




Ancien appart, bons souvenirs et tutti quanti. 
J'ai mis le temps mais aujourd'hui j'ai réussi à avoir ce que je voulais au départ.


----------



## Liyad (14 Mai 2007)

La nouvelle en date : Tigrou a enfin ouvert les yeux et c'est un amoureux de mon appareil... c'est pratique.

  J'adore ce clich&#233; parce qu'il tire la langue ^^ J'ai encore une belle s&#233;rie de lui &#224; travailler, je les posterais  Probl&#232;me sous Photoshop : une fois enregistrer en JPEG, les photos paraisse bleu... si quelqu'un sais pourquoi... 











Liyad


----------



## plovemax (14 Mai 2007)

​
Edith : Grrrrr selon le profil s&#233;lectionn&#233; pour l'&#233;cran ce n'est pas du tout la m&#234;me photo (Chez moi, le profil AdobeRGB 1998 fonctionne le mieux ensuite le sRGB et enfin le profil iMac)


----------



## macmarco (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Jec (15 Mai 2007)

papillotte, ahhh il y a &#233;chapp&#233; ... ​ 
​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2007)

Printemps urbain :


----------



## Moumoune (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (15 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## julusmulus (15 Mai 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; je n'arrive pas a mettre des photos en entiers ... eheheh


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mai 2007)

*Institut Du Monde Arabe (Paris)






Image originale 
*​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)

_bah moi qui aime bien tes photos d'hab', l&#224; je trouve que ce n'est pas lisible : rop de fouillis m&#234;me si le pr&#233;texte du d&#233;part &#233;tait marrant 
_


----------



## mamyblue (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

Tiens, une goutte. 
... Me demande si elle est pas un peu trop sombre, tiens...


----------



## Moumoune (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, une goutte.
> ... Me demande si elle est pas un peu trop sombre, tiens...



Cette photo est rudement belle. Ça me donne envie de m'y mettre aussi. :love:


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Cette photo est rudement belle. Ça me donne envie de m'y mettre aussi. :love:




A la goutte?


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Mai 2007)

Comme d'hab, je suis toujours en admiration avec vos travaux!  

---

Le mouvement de l'oiseau, son regard, la lumière, je ne sais pas, mais je crois que je peux la considérer comme une "best".


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

@Lastrada:
On va finir par se le faire ce fil sur les escaliers. :style:


----------



## fanou (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (16 Mai 2007)

Je ne pouvais pas ne pas la mettre :rose: (Nous, on n'a pas fait de buée, ceci dit...  )


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mai 2007)

Petit dérangement :


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## plovemax (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

Pour les curieux, Campus de Talence (banlieue Bordelaise) b&#226;timent de l'&#233;cole de management.


----------



## Redoch (16 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4267684 a dit:
			
		

> _bah moi qui aime bien tes photos d'hab', là je trouve que ce n'est pas lisible : rop de fouillis même si le prétexte du départ était marrant
> _



Normal, à 40k, la compression m'a tout flingué . 
En la revoyant sur le fofo je suis aussi un peu déçu: du cadre (lourd) , de la composition et du contraste (je vais la bid..corriger) :rose: .
Merci pour ta critique (oeil).



​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)

_ce sujet sert aussi &#224; &#231;a, l&#233;g&#233;rement&#8230; (pour r&#233;pondre : les angles, c'est volontaire au cadrage dans le viseur, voil&#224; pourquoi ils sont l&#224; ! )
_


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2007)

Démarche interdite :


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2007)

Yop.
Par la fenêtre.






J'ai fait deux cadrages différents, j'ai encore du mal à choisir la plus réussie à mon gout... La deuxième est ici, si certains ont un avis ça peut m'intéresser.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_la bu&#233;e se fait toute seule&#8230; aheum&#8230; 




_


----------



## Picouto (17 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2007)

Elliot erwin style


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2007)

Je profite de ma r&#233;&#233;ducation &#224; la marche pour d&#233;couvrir des coins que je ne connaissais pas. 
L'ancienne caserne d'Arlon. 











Prises au G7, mais redimensionn&#233;e au format 3/2 que je pr&#233;f&#232;re.
&#199;a fait du bien de sortir un peu avec un apn.


----------



## Picouto (17 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Elliot erwin style


Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais Elliott Erwitt


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mai 2007)

Picouto --> VBull Blocked. Trés belle photo et joli coup d'oeil :love:


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2007)

De lui.​


----------



## Picouto (17 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tof
> 
> 
> De lui.​


Sympa la planche à repasser


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mai 2007)

Marly Jazz Festival


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mai 2007)

Sophie Alour







Glenn Ferris






curieux les images ne s'affichent plus 

tant pis


----------



## joubichou (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## jahrom (17 Mai 2007)

Mon frère et son fils...




​


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Sophie Alour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le problème vient du fait que ce sont des liens dans une base de données(my.php?image= ), pas des liens directs. 

Etant en cache, elles s'affichaient chez toi.


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mai 2007)

imageshack.sux


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2007)

oul&#224; on a des ptites taches sur le capteur


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2007)

C'est résolu depuis  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est résolu depuis  :rateau:


Même souci...  j'attends l'arrivée du "matos de nettoyage". :rateau:


----------



## joanes (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

..




..​_Existe-t'il encore un monde au bord de ton visage ? Est-il une autre réalité que celle de ton regard, de ton sourire qui m'accueille comme un refuge et me retient comme un piège. Ici, rien qui juge ou qui pèse, rien qui échappe à la grâce infinie de l'instant.

Que tout meure et je ne verrai encore que toi._


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (18 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2007)

_
(cliquez dessus pour le grand format...)

Plus d'infos : Canalducentre.be
_


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2007)

Oscar 1er... :king:


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Majintode (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2007)

il ferait tr&#232;s bien chez moi !!!


----------



## Redoch (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## ederntal (19 Mai 2007)

Semaine du golfe.


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Mai 2007)

Image trop Lourde

Image Trop Lourde

Imag Trop Lourde


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2007)

Printemps dans la campagne corr&#233;zienne.


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

dans l'op&#233;ra de Lyon :


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2007)

Le viaduc de Millau comme vous ne l'aviez jamais vu


----------



## Picouto (20 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2007)

Sophie Alour






Glenn Ferris


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2007)

tu repostes les m&#234;mes que l'autre fois ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2007)

​



PS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une seule photo de la bonne taille, par page et par post sinon attention &#224; la Al&#232;machette


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2007)

Perdue?


----------



## fanou (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (20 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## mado (20 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2007)

ps : oui ok on voit pas le terril mais bon...


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2007)

Une "vieille" photo (prise avec le S2-IS l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re)


----------



## Joelaloose (21 Mai 2007)

Sur le chemin vers les hauteurs de Conques




​


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2007)

sur la page d'avant, quand jpmiss se met à la poésie des coquelicotw ça fait du beau qui change (ctadire c'est beau d'habitude mais là c'est différement beau)


----------



## Joelaloose (21 Mai 2007)

La chapelle St Roche à Conques (celle indiquée par la photo précédente)




​


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2007)

Deux places au balcon :


----------



## Melounette (21 Mai 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Deux places au balcon :​



Pas mieux.






Oui je sais, elle est floue, mais c'est pour ça que je l'aime cette photo. Même j'ai rajouté un peu de grain l'air de rien.:rose:​


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Oui je sais, elle est floue, mais c'est pour ça que je l'aime cette photo. Même j'ai rajouté un peu de grain l'air de rien.:rose:​



Façon peau de requin ?  :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (21 Mai 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Façon peau de requin ?  :rateau:


Poil aux mains.
'tin ellle a un superbe décolleté ma cousine d'abord, avec une peau de bébé. Je peux en parler c'est de famille.
Super méchant 2ème va !
Edit parce qu'on dit pas du mal de mes copines : Ce qui a bien dans ce fil, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin nécessairement de parler.


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## dool (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2007)

méthode Caponigro


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2007)

_ya pas &#224; dire, photoshop n'a rien chang&#233; : on voit toujours autant les masquages mal faits ! 

vert et jaune c'est affreux, sang et or, c'est plus classe&#8230; (on renie pas ses origines hein ! )

_*ceci dit : la r&#232;gle c'est 100Ko par photo et une image par post !*


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2007)

azur et blanc ca reste le must mais le foot ca suxxxxx les escargots


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2007)

La suite ici


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (21 Mai 2007)

Page en noir et blanc. Page en couleur. Verre à moitié vide, verre à moitié plein. A moins que ce ne soit l'inverse.

Monsieur Capt'ain 




​


----------



## esope (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (22 Mai 2007)

Au détour d'une ruelle à conques je tourne la tête à droite, je trouve la scène assez pitoresque, je dégaine, click, c'est dans la boite




​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2007)

Il n'y a pas de cheminée sans feu...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Mai 2007)

Il y a des gestes et des regards qui font des images que je pensais pas trouver ici...

Même si je comprends à quel point nos voisins bretons sont en colère.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2007)

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes.


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes.



Farpaitement


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mai 2007)

suis aussi d'accord...


----------



## joubichou (22 Mai 2007)

itou


----------



## Picouto (22 Mai 2007)

Que dalle oui !


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2007)

ah bah si si


----------



## Redoch (22 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes.



Je confirme... quoique... !   






Edith : ptain l'état de mon capteur !!!! :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

Ah.... ben si finalement...  :love: :love:


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> On est prié de laisser le Canigou tranquille : aucune envie qu'il se voile de nuages en permanence pour ne pas voir les horreurs que vous lui concoctez.



La preuve.. 







​


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2007)

Depuis 1999, notre collectif de photographes effectue des "affichages public". Nous faisons de la photographie de rue notre cr&#233;do et c'est &#224; notre avis une bonne mani&#233;re de redonner &#224; l'espace urbain ce que nous avons pris. Depuis l'entre-deux tours, une matin&#233;e par semaine, nous nous retrouvons pour encoller :love: !

D&#233;monstration :

avant






apr&#233;s





retrouvez toutes nos affiches sur le site du collectif, rubrique actu (url dans ma signature)​
Al&#233;m soit indulgent si j'ai mis 2 photos...
​


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2007)

de la couleur nom d'un champignon


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2007)

ça donne ça !




pasqu'on oua rien, sinon !​


----------



## Sloughi (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## ederntal (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> de la couleur nom d'un champignon
> 
> photo de couleur​




farpaitement  






 ​


----------



## wip (23 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2007)

​
mon image était trop lourde alors voilà la petite image puis faut cliquer pour avoir la mieux


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Mai 2007)

Buddha powa


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2007)

_Clic pour zoom_​


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## joanes (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2007)

_
le prisonnier  




_​


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (23 Mai 2007)

une grande cheminée comme ça, ça doit bien tirer :rateau:


Dans quelques jours le Colbert quittera Bordeaux ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Picouto, va falloir arrêté là. 
La barque, les missiles, la cheminée... voilà c'est malin, j'peux plus les mettre moi maintenant, ça fait des semaines que j'essai de les placer.
Bon pour la barque, j'ai la primeur mais bon... y en a marre. 
Trêve de plaisanterie, bah c'est beau comme d'hab, merci. 
Pour pas flooder.


P'tain j'espère que tu l'a pas déjà posté la cour Mably?


----------



## Jec (24 Mai 2007)

Pour dire que je trouve, pour l'instant, cette page délicieuse.  à tous.
Pour ne pas flooder également :




​


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2007)

Juste parce que SirDeck m'a fait penser au Cézallier
et même si ce n'est pas le même niveau de qualité


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2007)

Le reflet du bar :


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2007)

On a les rebelles qu'on mérite.


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2007)

je crois que je ne l'avais pas post&#233;e celle-l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## wip (24 Mai 2007)

Il fait soif.....



​


----------



## Sloughi (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2007)

Paysage aux arbustes :


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2007)

Superbe Cédric !!  :love:


----------



## Picouto (24 Mai 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Superbe Cédric !!  :love:


Pas mieux


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Pas mieux



Nos amis bordelais se débrouillent bien aussi.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2007)

EDIT : merci christophe, j'ai cru l'avoir corrig&#233;... :rose:  &#224; quand l'AES


----------



## Picouto (24 Mai 2007)

Nightwalker et momo ​


----------



## Melounette (25 Mai 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Superbe Cédric !!  :love:





nato kino a dit:


> Nos amis bordelais se débrouillent bien aussi.





NightWalker a dit:


> ​ EDIT : merci christophe, j'ai cru l'avoir corrigé... :rose:  à quand l'AES




Bin...euh...mais ouais mais nan. Qui est qui là dedans ? Excusez-moi de pas être votre intime.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

C&#233;dric c'est moi, les autres se d&#233;nonceront eux m&#234;me.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Cédric c'est moi, les autres se dénonceront eux même.




Heu... moi je parlais de Sirdeck... Enfin je n'ai pas de certitude, mais...

Sinon pour les bordelais, ben c'est souvent indiqué dans leur profil, suffit de lire, Mel. 

On va revenir aux photos parce que marabout Rémi va agiter ses chasses mouches sinon. :rateau: :love:


----------



## wip (25 Mai 2007)

Moi, c'est Pierre-Alain 



​


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2007)

wip : supers couleurs  (je parlais du verre) ... cela dit, celle juste au dessus se d&#233;fend, j'adore le fond
momo et sirdeck ... j'adore :love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2007)

Rh&#244; pur&#233;e y'a du lourd sur cette page!  
maiwen, momo-fr SirDeck  

Pour rester dans le vert:


----------



## esope (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

..




..​


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2007)

je sais je triche mais j'avais envie !


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Mai 2007)

Le bal des mirages :


----------



## kanako (25 Mai 2007)

brut de décoffrage.






dimanche soir, ou plutôt lundi matin (5h), un moment avant le lever du soleil&#8230;

dîtes-moi c'qu'en pense vos &#339;ils critiques de photographes  





édit' :  Picouto, momo, j'adore vos interpretation de ce lieu   
Ça vous dirait pas d'organiser une tite aes à Bordeau ?  :rateau:
 :love:


----------



## Picouto (25 Mai 2007)

'ach'ment bien momo 

@kanako : c'est en cours  sûrement vers la rentrée...


_FTF_



​


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (25 Mai 2007)

De belles photos postées précédement


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Jp, cette photo n'est pas moche elle est immonde !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

Merci :love:


----------



## joanes (26 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Jp, cette photo n'est pas moche elle est immonde !



Oui elle est juste bien pour mettre la patate. T'aurais pu la faire pencher un poil plus et là c'était limite suicide


----------



## jahrom (26 Mai 2007)

kanako a dit:


> dimanche soir, ou plutôt lundi matin (5h), un moment avant le lever du soleil[/COLOR]
> 
> dîtes-moi c'qu'en pense vos ils critiques de photographes  [/COLOR]



Alors, puisque tu demandes, je vais te dire ce que j'en pense.
La lumière est belle et le cadrage est bon.
Mais l'oeil se perd et cherche en vain dans ce décor (fort sympathique) l'acteur de la scène.
Une silhouette qui partirai dans le chemin éclairé donnerait une dynamique, un point de fuite.
Encore mieux une silhouette en ombre chinoise sur le banc voyant partir son conjoint fraichement séparé aurait eu un impact mélancolique.

Donc pour conclure je dirai que (comme la plupart des images de ce fil) le décor est là mais il manque les acteurs...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2007)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ...le d&#233;cor est l&#224; mais il manque les acteurs...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> dandy.jpg
> ..​



Drôle de nom pour un chat...


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

Arg ! Il ne faisait pas beau pendant mon WE &#224; Kyoto... N&#233;anmoins, entre deux sauc&#233;es, le Pavillon d'Or. Je ne puis que recommander l'excellent roman &#233;ponyme de Mishima.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2007)

Dans les songes :


----------



## Picouto (26 Mai 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> tof sans retouche​


Je confirme 




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *(très très) jeune premier*
> ​



En tous cas il prend son pied...


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2007)

(Clic+)


----------



## joubichou (26 Mai 2007)

comme on me l'a demandé,je la remets en couleur


----------



## joubichou (26 Mai 2007)

mais je vais pas l'envoyer par mp à ceux qui demandent


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2007)

Fais payer


----------



## joubichou (26 Mai 2007)

une allée de cyprès chauves bicentenaires pour arreter le flood


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2007)

Confusion d'horizons :


----------



## Redoch (27 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (27 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2007)

Transfuge...


----------



## GroDan (27 Mai 2007)

Elle fait 30 métres, elle est extraordinaire...


----------



## Macounette (27 Mai 2007)

En parlant de chats...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2007)

un chartreux ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> un chartreux ?


Non, un british shorthair "lilac"   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (27 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/246/515712056_43185e4a07_o.jpg



Un côté moonien :love:


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mai 2007)

keith moon ?


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (27 Mai 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> De belles photos postées précédement


Belle illustration de la journée de demain...


----------



## joubichou (27 Mai 2007)

ah ben pour moi demain c'est &#231;a





Cracquou ton chat est superbe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (27 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> keith moon ?



Sarah  pas batteuse pour un sou :love:


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mai 2007)

moissoneuse alors


----------



## GroDan (27 Mai 2007)

Mardi, il commence le recalibrage de cette entr&#233;e de ville...&#231;a fait 10 ans que je me dis qu'il faut faire une photo de cet endroit, de l'usine, de la route et de cette signalisation !
C'est fait, du b&#244; 6x6 en n&#233;ga couleur...ouaff, &#231;a fait du bien ! Mais le mieux c'est quand m&#234;me d'aller au comptoir du labo pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les r&#233;sultats...c'est trop bon d'ouvrir les pochettes.



​


----------



## SirDeck (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2007)

Tiens, je me lance : j'ai trouvé cette beauté chez moi.


----------



## GroDan (28 Mai 2007)

Ca y est, on a fini de tapisser !



​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mai 2007)

Starwars...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Starwars...


Juste après Chewbacca, ça s'impose.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2007)

Avant la pluie :


----------



## tweek (28 Mai 2007)

Zoom it? Click it!


----------



## wip (28 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## willsdorf (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Come Fly with Me...



D'accord.


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2007)

willsdorf a dit:


> Reflets



Rereflets.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mai 2007)

&#192; trois sur les photos.
(pour la premi&#232;re comptez les doigts.  )











IceandFire, ta photo Stawars. :love:​


----------



## GroDan (28 Mai 2007)

Vraiment bien ces portraits sur fond blanc, Foguenne !




​


----------



## nato kino (28 Mai 2007)

_Clic pour zoom_​


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (28 Mai 2007)

*Laine et couleurs





*​


----------



## Virpeen (28 Mai 2007)

La pluie, toujours la pluie...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mai 2007)

Saint-Malo hier après midi  :love:






Classique je sais :rose:​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

... on nettoie les escaliers.


----------



## huexley (29 Mai 2007)

Un petit essai en NB, un félin de République Dominicaine


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## GroDan (29 Mai 2007)

Roberto s'est réfugié aux States chez W.
Quand à moi, je me suis perdu dans les champs à la frontiére helvéte !



​Dommage, on perd les couleurs à la compression !


----------



## twk (29 Mai 2007)

Hellow, ça fait un bail que je suis pas passé par ici


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2007)

_et si on prenait juste la mesure du temps_

_



_


_les ponts sont finis, reprenez un rythme plus cool _​


----------



## doudou83 (29 Mai 2007)

*Nigelle de Damas





*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## nato kino (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4281931 a dit:
			
		

> _et si on prenait juste la mesure du temps_
> _les ponts sont finis, reprenez un rythme plus cool _​






​


----------



## wip (29 Mai 2007)

Souvenir d'un moment magique :rose:



​


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2007)

Un instant superflu :


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mai 2007)

Dur dur de passer derrière Momo :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2007)

On l'a pas déjà vu ta derniere momo? 
Celà dit elle reste superbe


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

Où est-ce jp ? c'est superbe :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2007)

Nice, promenade des Anglais hier apr&#232;s midi a la fin d'un bon coup de mistral


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nice, promenade des Anglais hier après midi a la fin d'un bon coup de mistral



  Paradisiaque.


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2007)

Ah ba vi c'est vrai, elle était dans la danse des canards de l'autre fois, mes excuzes... j'ai un retard dans l'allumage ces derniers temps... des vacances j'aurais besoin, si des fois il vous en reste...


----------



## Luba (29 Mai 2007)

surprise avec mon Holga, une petite superpo de clichés, sans faire exprès


----------



## esope (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mai 2007)

Chouette ciel ce soir.
C'est con pour la grue quoi... Elle m'emmerde celle-l&#224; en ce moment.


----------



## NightWalker (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2007)

Marie...


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2007)

Juste devant ma porte (non, à 20 m en vrai).


----------



## Captain_X (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2007)

Captain j'aime beaucoup ton caf&#233; vintage


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2007)

nightwalker, chouette ta photo avec sarko dans le fond, rezba, patoch et sm, et mamyblue un peu cachée 

jpmiss, superbe contraste machine/nature, bleu, mer, vacances :')


----------



## twk (30 Mai 2007)

Histoire de mettre de bonne humeur


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> nightwalker, chouette ta photo avec sarko dans le fond, rezba, patoch et sm, et mamyblue un peu cachée
> 
> 
> Mais non ce sont des clones de Vin Diesel


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2007)

> la règle est une photo par jour, que celà reste une exception !



:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:

Oups j'ignorais. Pardonpardonpardon je ne recommencerai pas.


----------



## Redoch (30 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2007)

Bon, bah moi je fais dans l'abstrait, le non-figuratif. 
Et pis c'est tout.


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> nightwalker, chouette ta photo avec sarko dans le fond, rezba, patoch et sm, et mamyblue un peu cachée


Mouhahahaaaaaa.

La saison des mariages a commencé. \o/







Que la mariée avait un joli dos !

Allez, faites péter vos chapeaux de belle-mère.​


----------



## wip (30 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon, bah moi je fais dans l'abstrait, le non-figuratif.
> Et pis c'est tout.


Ca s'est bien passé ta coloscopie?


----------



## kanako (30 Mai 2007)

Un peu floue, un peu bruitée.
Comme un matin sans avoir dormi
Tôt. Vers 5h. fin d'une Charette à l'école. (encore)
Ballade avec un ami.
à gauche lumière du jour qui se lève. 
à droite, lumières de la nuit


----------



## doudou83 (30 Mai 2007)

*Flower Power  





*​


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (30 Mai 2007)

En attendant la pluie... :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2007)

Sur l'Aubrac, ce week-end (à quelques centaines de mètres, un soupçon de neige remplaçait les narcisses pour blanchir le paysage )


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Mai 2007)

Abstraction localisée...


----------



## SirDeck (30 Mai 2007)

Merci pour vos appréciations. J'essaye de répondre aux questions qui m'ont été posées par certains, mais en cuisine bien sûr


----------



## Redoch (30 Mai 2007)

​
Super Sirdeck, Dendrimere, Virpeen  
Merci pour les CDB


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2007)

_mais une seule photo / jour hein ?!  (je fais des exceptions mais pas sur le syst&#233;matisme&#8230; )
_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

J'en ai déjà posté y a un bail, je pense que ça va finir par saouler tous le monde si on poste tous (les bordelais) des photos du même endroit, même si celui-ci est "magique".
Faut laisser passer un peu de temps, nan...


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (31 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2007)

d'ou l'expression avoir la tete dans le C..


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2007)

Vous avez le moral aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (31 Mai 2007)

Il pleut chez moi... le temps est moche.. donc photo de circonstance :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2007)

silencio a dit:


> Il pleut chez moi... le temps est moche.. donc photo de circonstance :rateau:



Dimanche, sur l'Aubrac, du vent avec du gris et quelques éclaircies. Là, c'était même plutôt des giboulées  mais toujours de quoi s'aérer la tête


----------



## Picouto (31 Mai 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


>


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2007)

ko&#239;s...


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2007)

Le ciel peut attendre...


----------



## ederntal (31 Mai 2007)

Montpar.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

hop... longtemps que j'ai aps posté


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2007)

silencio a dit:


> Il pleut chez moi... le temps est moche.. donc photo de circonstance :rateau:


Ici aussi il pleuvait tout à l'heure, j'en ai profité :


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (1 Juin 2007)

​
_Click pour que je grandisse...​_
Commentaires et critiques constructives bienvenus sur flickR ou par MP


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Juin 2007)

Philarmonie de luxembourg a droite (plateau du kirchberg)

au fond des immeubles, c'est le quartier des institutions europ&#233;ennes...


----------



## desertea (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## macmarco (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Juin 2007)

Première couvée


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Juin 2007)

elle écoute la java mais elle ne la danse pas elle ne regarde meme pas la piste, et ses yeux amoureux suivent le jeu nerveux et les doigts secs et longs de l'artiste...  (piaf):rose:


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2007)

Chemin de Lozère à Pentecôte


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2007)

(Image cliquable pour afficher la photo dans une autre version, en grande taille et sans compression.  )
​


----------



## MamaCass (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Juin 2007)

Céline, one night in paris...


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juin 2007)

Under the bridge


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> elle &#233;coute la java mais elle ne la danse pas elle ne regarde meme pas la piste, et ses yeux amoureux suivent le jeu nerveux et les doigts secs et longs de l'artiste...  (piaf):rose:



Ta photo me fait penser aux tableaux de Murillo !



MamaCass a dit:


> J'adore le reflet !!
> Superbe !
> ​





NightWalker a dit:


> Dis-donc,
> la mamie, l&#224;,
> elle regarde...​





IceandFire a dit:


> ...C&#233;line ??!!!



Belle page ! 


PS : merci !


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

Plop las et macmarco 

En ce moment je fais de la sculpture sur glace 






Bon, ok, je fais mumuse avec des coupes à champagne ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (2 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (2 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Juin 2007)

tiens mon fils a eu 8 mois je viendrais poster un r&#233;sidu d'une de ces couches moi aussi.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2007)

Orgue vision...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2007)

Sur la Margeride, à Pentecôte


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

hop... format chelou mais bon... ^


----------



## ederntal (3 Juin 2007)

Montpar 2.


----------



## wip (3 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2007)

La faim...


----------



## Moumoune (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (3 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (3 Juin 2007)

Ça y est ! Plus de pluie !  
​

J'ai hésité  ... Clic !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## twk (4 Juin 2007)

Vraiment impec' ce noir et blanc jp


----------



## GroDan (4 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2007)

twk a dit:


> Vraiment impec' ce noir et blanc jp


Merci 
C'est une HDR basculée en N&B avec le mélangeur de couches + fort vignetage.

GroDan: tu fais bien d'insister


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2007)

Un filet de vert....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juin 2007)

Casper, le "baybay" de mon toto hier soir...


----------



## macmarco (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (4 Juin 2007)

Un petit détail du bateau le "Belem" que j'aime bien


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

Pas pu me décider entre les deux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juin 2007)

quel adorable gamin...

il a l'air gentil comme tout !


----------



## joubichou (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (4 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (4 Juin 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un filet de vert....
> 
> tof​



Une coulée de bleu




​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pas pu me décider entre les deux.



Des jumeaux ?
Tu as bien fait de garder les deux


----------



## fanou (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2007)

Patoch, rends moi mes points, je suis allé à 25 mètres pour te ramener cette merveille !!!
Scub


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (4 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2007)

Backstage...


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2007)

L'été en pente douce


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (5 Juin 2007)

Elle nous fait de la macro ou le sujet prinicpal sont ses doigts !  ​


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juin 2007)

Je tente le N/B.  




Wip, ton portrait est superbe.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2007)

​
sympa cette petite ville de campagne ^^


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2007)

Pour JP


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (écorce)​


:love:


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## macmarco (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (6 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Fleur ?



Il n'y a que moi ou cela fait penser à l'obsession d'Araki avec un style Moon ?


----------



## Captain_X (6 Juin 2007)

yakari le petit indien ? et keith moon


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> yakari le petit indien ? et keith moon


Plutôt le cycle de Dune, je dirais


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## wip (6 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (6 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2007)

Une idée du rien 






PS Araki, c'est plutôt l'homme des liens et du bondage, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juin 2007)

Ce matin...


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## quenaur (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

Le Commandant et son &#233;quipage vous souhaitent la bienvenue a bord  du TransOrbital Express.
Nous survolons actuellement le Pacifique sud &#224; une altitude 50.000 m.
La temp&#233;rature ext&#233;rieure est de 15&#176; K
Nous atteindrons l'ISS dans 43 minutes.


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2007)

Moving colors...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## fanou (6 Juin 2007)

La prochaine fois je prends ma carabine...


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juin 2007)

Et hop...


----------



## Redoch (6 Juin 2007)

​
Superbe page


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2007)

Sur une route de campagne





​


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Juin 2007)

Orages suite  
​


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2007)

_déjà postée ? je ne sais plus_

_



_​


----------



## wip (7 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juin 2007)

Il a bien grandi depuis ces photos-ci et encore plus depuis celle-l&#224;. 

Il bouge bcp plus maintenant. 
Je n'ose imaginer quand sa maman me redemandera des photos et qu'il marchera.  




oups, je m'&#233;tais tromp&#233; de lien pour la photo, j'ai remis le bon.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juin 2007)

Quartier citron :


----------



## lex-icon (7 Juin 2007)

ma première contribution






prise par mes soins dans un bar/squatt de Berlin


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (7 Juin 2007)

Hier soir juste avant la tombée de la nuit !  ​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

JP  tes 5 derni&#232;res sont fabuleuse. :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## ederntal (7 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...



TROP FAN de ta photo du metro


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## fanou (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2007)

.
.
.


.
.
.


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## philire (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juin 2007)

Mes premiers essais en Foudre  !!



 

J'en avais une plus jolie mais&#8230; j'ai boug&#233;... ​

[edit]:  

​


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2007)

bientôt les papillons seront encore plus coloré sa vas être mortel.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2007)

Architecture du regard :


----------



## wip (8 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (8 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juin 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Architecture du regard :
> 
> http://momofr.free.fr/down/024.jpg​


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2007)

Joli ciel hier soir:









Clic


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2007)

men at work


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2007)

Dans l'ombre des démons :


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2007)

_j'ai l'impression que certains ici font 15000 de leurs plus belles photos tous les jours&#8230; certains sont prolixes&#8230;

de la retenue sinon vous allez nous lasser et lasser votre public&#8230; et nous autres mod&#233;rateurs s&#233;viront&#8230;
_


----------



## Picouto (8 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## plovemax (8 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## philire (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Berthold (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2007)

Une dernière de la série que je pourrais nommer: "Incontrolable"


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Redoch (9 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2007)

Premi&#232;res photos avec le Canon 400D post&#233;es ici&#8230;

*Souvenirs Andorran&#8230;*





























T'it question :

J'ai bien r&#233;duit &#224; 700 pixels sur la largeur ou la hauteur et avec une r&#233;solution en 72 pixels mes fichiers font plus de 100 ko, enfin 3 sur 4  

Enregistrement jpg compression 8 via photoshop

Pour r&#233;duire davantage je dois augmenter la compression &#224; combien ?

PS : Pas de soucis pour modifier au besoin&#8230; 

PS2 : Merci &#224; Paski.pne  Je lui en ai rajout&#233; deux&#8230;


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Juin 2007)

​
DJ, pour ton probl&#232;me de poids d'image, cela d&#233;pend de la complexit&#233; de l'image elle-m&#234;me. Selon que tu as deux images, l'une avec par exemple des &#233;l&#233;ments qui fonctionnent un peu comme de grands aplats (au niveau de la texture ou de la couleur) et l'autre avec beaucoup d'&#233;l&#233;ments la composant, le poids va varier beaucoup pour une m&#234;me force de compression. Donc, pour l'image la plus complexe (pour tes photos, ce seront celles avec tous ces d&#233;tails sur le feuillage, la pierre, l'eau, etc), il faudra choisir une compression plus forte (genre qualit&#233; 7) ou bien leur donner une taille un poil moins grande. Il est parfois pr&#233;f&#233;rable de r&#233;duire un peu la taille afin de ne pas avoir &#224; utiliser une compression trop forte.


----------



## joubichou (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2007)

_Wooooooooch!_ :style:







_>dos jones, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de se focaliser sur les 100ko, si par ailleurs tu mets 5 photos   _


----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> _Wooooooooch!&#8230; >dos jones, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de se focaliser sur les 100ko, si* c'est **par ailleurs tu mets 5 photos   _


Ben on m'avions pas dit pour le nombre :rose: 

Je fais quoi je supprime et fais 6 post diff&#233;rents&#8230;  

* Faut choisir, tu dis soit :

- si c'est pour mettre etc&#8230; 

soit :

- si par ailleurs tu mets etc&#8230;


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> * Faut choisir, tu dis soit :
> 
> - si c'est pour mettre etc
> 
> ...




c'est l'émotion  :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (9 Juin 2007)

A f8 &#231;a pique :love:​


----------



## Sloughi (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (9 Juin 2007)

Diptique... Parking souterrain... Lensbaby's return...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (10 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (10 Juin 2007)

Pleins d'autres photos du contre G8 sur notre site www.contre-faits.org


----------



## momo-fr (10 Juin 2007)

Le centre de Toulouse...


----------



## Captain_X (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## Miston (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

j'esp&#232;re que je ne l'ai pas d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juin 2007)

si


----------



## Macounette (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## kanako (11 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> si



mince&#8230;
bon une autre alors :

Je vous pr&#233;sente Yo. (et je dit merde &#224; la compression)


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> Pleins d'autres photos du contre G8 sur notre site www.contre-faits.org



Quelque chose me dit que c'est pas ta voiture...

Je suis pas sûr que le mouvement "Alter" puisse se symboliser par une image pareille.


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2007)

merci tout le monde pour vos compliments :love: et merci Roberto :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> [@*Macounette*, ton immeuble l&#224;-haut c'est beau comme la couv' de _Golden Management of The Year Magazine&#169;_ ! :love:
> Et tes coquelicots nouveaux, c'est beau tout simple :love:
> @*Elisnice*, photographe people cach&#233;e dans la foule pour surprendre sa *star*... :love:
> @*Eniluap* qui sait attraper et transmettre un beau petit bout de la m&#233;moire d'une ville :love:
> ...



et Kanako.....?   :rose:


PS pour RV : non je me moque pas , mais c'est juste que bon voil&#224; quoi 
PSS ::love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juin 2007)

&#224; la mani&#232;re de......


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> à la manière de......



Herve Lewis....


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2007)

_si tu n'avais pas mis la marque, &#231;a me g&#234;nerait moins... tu n'aurais pas un calque sans ? _


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juin 2007)

ok je reviens (ay&#233


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Juin 2007)

Ebréché :


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## kanako (11 Juin 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> et Kanako.....?   :rose:



Oui c'est ce que je me disais ! Mais j'ai pas osé trop râler ce matin&#8230;  
c'est gentil de me défendre  
Au moins quelqu'un qui est gentil avec moi 

Roberto je ne te proposerai plus de café, de ma super cafetière à piston ! 

_ah on me signale dans l'oreillette qu'il a édité,_ alors, café pour tout le monde !
Avec un tit bout de choc' pour la santé.


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2007)

Sur une idée de mon fils !​


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)

jahrom a dit:


>



Paparazzo ! :love:


----------



## esope (11 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## toys (11 Juin 2007)

un cadre naturel vraiment charment.


----------



## Macounette (12 Juin 2007)

Et hop une petite prise depuis ma fen&#234;tre, de ce soir vers 22h.... avant l'orage.... y'avait une dr&#244;le de luminosit&#233;, presque "chaude"...


----------



## GroDan (12 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## esope (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (12 Juin 2007)

Enjoy the silence...


----------



## Captain_X (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## wip (12 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Une jolie rencontre, cet après-midi 




​


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Elle m'a même dit son nom ! ​



​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

*Moi, un soir de pluie, j'ai croisé un guêpe... :love:* 







​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2007)

Pas loin de la Rhune et de San Sebastian...




​


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2007)

De face aussi c'est pas mal.  

A Joubichou : il s'agit d'une rainette aux yeux rouges et non d'une dendrobate. (la dendrobate qui de couleur bleue à donné son nom et son logo au logiciel azureus...)


----------



## Picouto (12 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## GroDan (13 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## richard-deux (13 Juin 2007)

Ce ne sont pas les photos qui sont belles, c'est l'architecture du bâtiment qui est magnifique.


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (13 Juin 2007)

Cerise du jour... Mmmmmmmm... :love: 

​


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2007)

Ces conduites forcées viennent de la grande Dixence.
Passent au dessus d'Isérables. 
Descendent ensuite dans la plaine du Rhône ​


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## khreun (13 Juin 2007)

Bebert vous salue bien


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2007)

khreun a dit:


> Bebert vous salue bien




Salut Bebert, salut khreun.
Vous devriez vous régaler avec ce sujet.


----------



## wip (13 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (13 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2007)

Ce matin, dans le brouillard


----------



## Sloughi (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2007)

(cliquez dessus pour le grand format. )


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2007)

Parfois le soleil n'est pas visible, alors on le voit autrement...un sourire par exemple...


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

J'apprends à aimer faire du noir et blanc. Merci capi :love: Et merci à Talchan par la même occasion :love:




​


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Juin 2007)

Bonne nuit.
Scub


​​(Prise avec caisson étanche en sortie plongée de nuit)


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2007)

merci de tes pr&#233;cisions


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2007)

Escalier fantôme :




​


----------



## __Néo__ (14 Juin 2007)

Belle je sais pas mais en tout cas j'ai eu l'honneur de pouvoir photographier en vrai les sentinelles de Matrix


----------



## Captain_X (14 Juin 2007)

encore un rescapé du film "maudit"


----------



## Redoch (14 Juin 2007)

​
J'ai raté les fleuves dans 72 H alors je me rattrape​


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2007)

​
:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2007)

Edit Edit quand tu nous tiens :mouais:

milles excuses Roberto


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2007)

DSCN1 avec caisson étanche - Egypte 2005 - Hurgada
Scub


​


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2007)

A méditer




​


----------



## esope (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Moumoune (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (15 Juin 2007)

*Ambiance métro ...





*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## philire (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Juin 2007)

Speedway :





​


----------



## Captain_X (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2007)

Je voulais la poster dans le th&#232;me "coin" de 72 H mais c'est trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






momo-fr j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Ah ben si, tu pouvais&#8230; Suffisait de mettre (Rien &#224; voir avec) *"La pluie"*&#8230; et &#231;a passait 



PS : D&#233;tr*e*mpe toi !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4304598 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si, tu pouvais&#8230; Suffisait de mettre (Rien &#224; voir avec) *"La pluie"*&#8230; et &#231;a passait


D&#233;trompe toi: 2 avant le ciel &#233;tait noir et il tombait des cordes.

Edit: en effet j'&#233;tais d&#233;tremp&#233;. C'est une mauvaise id&#233;e de prendre son scooter quand l'orage menace


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2007)

Plein les bottes :




​


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2007)

c'est un peu mou tout ça 




​


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2007)

Je me suis offert deux voitures de sport.   
Ce sont des Vilac. 






D'autres images de mes bolides ici.  ​


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Tu te prends pour Gaudí ?



ça me fait penser que j'ai oublié de te dire où c'était :rose: ...
par là


----------



## willsdorf (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (16 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2007)

:love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2007)

Parmi toutes les photos de fleur que j'ai faites récemment celle-ci me plaît bien.


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2007)

J'aime bien mon coq N&#232;gre-soie :


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4304890 a dit:
			
		

> tof


Autoportrait c'est pô lô


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2007)

Un AP peut-être une de ses plus belles photos, non ?


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (17 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2007)

another flower...


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2007)

pas s&#251;re de ne pas l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e... si oui toutes mes confuses...





_cliquez dessus pour le grand format... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4304890 a dit:
			
		

> leschatsdansldos



:mouais: Quel f&#233;lin es-tu pour avoir cinq vies en une ? :affraid:


----------



## Redoch (17 Juin 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] BackCat;/chatdansldos ,Soirée entre gens de bonne compagnie 
[/QUOTE]

Ouep enfin je ne suis pas sur du mec sur la gauche... :love:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4304890 a dit:
			
		

> plin d'Cô !!



tu rêves : il manquait bassman et mi pour que celà fusse une soirée entre gens de Très bonne compagnie ! 

bécot min grind ! :love:


----------



## Picouto (17 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2007)

par la fenêtre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2007)

superbe Krom  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> superbe Krom  !!!



Clair! :love:
Pis les autres, raaah lovely!!! 
Picouto, wip, captain, ... 



yvos a dit:


> par la fen&#234;tre



Yvos, un petit post en cuisine pour nous expliquer?  
HDR?
Je suis impressionn&#233; par le contraste...


----------



## Sloughi (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (17 Juin 2007)

vous l'auriez prise?


----------



## tweek (18 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> vous l'auriez prise?


Si c'est pour contribuer à la prise de conscience du plus grand nombre sur la détresse de certains de leurs semblables, pourquoi pas ? Si c'est pour un concours de la photo-choc la plus provocante, ça n'aurait eu en revanche que très peu d'intérêt.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2007)

j'esp&#232;re au moins qu'il &#224; pris des &#8364;...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> photo
> vous l'auriez prise?



Je ne l'aurais pas pris en photo sans son accord et surtout pas postée sans son accord  Sinon j'aurais tout fait pour qu'il ne soit pas identifiable.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2007)

Escale pour se restaurer :





​


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> vous l'auriez prise?


Non. Je n'aime pas les photos faciles, prises &#224; l'insu en plus.


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> vous l'auriez prise?


 
Je ne sais pas si je l'aurais prise. Et je ne sais pas quel sens tu lui donnes. Mais je ne dirais pas que c'est une photo facile 
J'y vois une symbolique qui me touche, en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je l'aurais prise. Et je ne sais pas quel sens tu lui donnes. Mais je ne dirais pas que c'est une photo facile
> J'y vois une symbolique qui me touche, en ce qui me concerne.



Idem.

Et personnellement &#231;a ne me choque pas qu'elle soit post&#233;e, car elle me semble assum&#233;e (je dis cela en partant du principe que cette personne t'a vu - vu l'angle)

Soyons francs: une quantit&#233; non n&#233;gligeable de photos ici sont des photos post&#233;es &#224; l'insu des personnes qui sont dessus, &#224; la d&#233;rob&#233;e, de dos, des yeux qui ne se croisent pas. Alors je suis &#233;tonn&#233; qu'on t'en fasse le proc&#232;s.

Personnellement, je n'aurai pas os&#233;.

Maintenant, si la question "vous l'auriez prise" est une fa&#231;on de parader, c'est autre chose..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Et c'est exactement de &#231;a dont il s'agit.
La photo en elle m&#234;me ne me g&#234;ne pas. C'est la raison qui me g&#234;ne plus.
/fin de d&#233;bat pour moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

​
De toute fa&#231;on &#234;tre photographe, c'est un peu "voler" les images  Apr&#232;s c'est une affaire de rapport de l'autre &#224; soi, de soi &#224; l'autre et de soi &#224; soi


----------



## zamal85 (18 Juin 2007)

si j'ai demandé si vous l'auriez prise c'est surtout parceque à titre perso c'est la première fois que j'arrive à prendre une tel photo, d'habitude dès que les regards se croisent je range mon appareil


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2007)

c'est pourtant le nom de ton blog


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> si j'ai demand&#233; si vous l'auriez prise c'est surtout parceque &#224; titre perso c'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'arrive &#224; prendre une tel photo, d'habitude d&#232;s que les regards se croisent je range mon appareil



tu lui a fil&#233; de la thune pour qu'il bouffe ?
moi je l'aurais fait si j'avais pris la photo...
mais je l'aurais pas prise, pas mon genre de sujet...

/fin du debat pour moi aussi de toute fa&#231;on backcat &#224; toujours raison et Al&#232;m souvent :-"


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> de toute façon backcat à toujours raison



_pas si sûr _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Ah&#8230; fallait bien que &#231;a continue de me retomber sur la gueule tiens


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306182 a dit:
			
		

> Ah fallait bien que ça continue de me retomber sur la gueule tiens




elle a cas être moins grande


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

_Spectateur d'une foule. _​


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2007)

Travail de nuit :




​


----------



## zamal85 (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2007)

un peu de jaune pour Captaine X. 
(je travail mes blancs sans trop progresser.  n'est pas Jean-Michel qui veut.  )




Pour la version kitch, c'est ici. 
Quand je tente ce genre d'exp&#233;rience, c'est souvent que la version couleur est beurk, beurk, beurk.  )


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Juin 2007)

Chanteuse du soir


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## Redoch (18 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Macounette (19 Juin 2007)

... et dans ce cas, même ma plate campagne se fait belle.


----------



## dool (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> elle a cas être moins grande



J'ai mis au moins 15 secondes à comprendre la phrase


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Juin 2007)

Ce matin


----------



## momo-fr (19 Juin 2007)

Une fois par an...






  Merci à ceux qui y ont pensé... ​


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2007)

Les anciennes casernes  
transformées en école à gauche de la passerelle, 
et à droite en bureaux administratifs.
Le long de la Thièle ​


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2007)

Le ciel y'a 10 minutes    :love: No retouch !!!


----------



## Macounette (19 Juin 2007)

Celle-ci me plaît par ses couleurs, mais elle aurait mérité un plus grand angle ....   










_By the way, un grand merci pour vos compliments et vos points disco_ :rose: _ c'est très encourageant   _


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)

_pour MamaCass qui a subi le m&#234;me ciel que nous &#224; 1h de distance&#8230; et pour samoussa (pas sorti voir &#231;a ? )_

erreur de copier-coller


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)

et pour samoussa (le temps de dimanche)


----------



## macmarco (19 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai Mamacass, ce soir le ciel était en feu !


----------



## Lastrada (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)

la tour de bretagne est sauve&#8230;


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Juin 2007)

Disque dur, quand tu nous lache !!   



*Une Plus grande Ici*

C'est dingue la vitesse a laquelle vont les poussieres dessus surtout qu'on ne les vois pas a l'oeil nu​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Juin 2007)

[special_dedicace]

Bravo les Rennais ! 

[/special_dedicace]


----------



## NightWalker (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2007)

Ben voilà le ciel chez-nous toute la journée   ​


----------



## Redoch (20 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## Macounette (20 Juin 2007)

... et de trois...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2007)

Ah! ce qu'on est bien quand on est dans son bain
On fait des grosses bulles on joue au sous-marin...


----------



## GreenC4U (20 Juin 2007)

​ 
De bons amis​


----------



## ederntal (20 Juin 2007)

Un petit séjour à Lausanne...

Carte postale:




​Pleins d'autres sur mon blog


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Habituellement je d&#233;teste le contre jour...



Merci beaucoup &#224; vous tous pour vos petits mots. Et en attendant que Picouto  nous pr&#233;pare un AES &#224; Bordeaux, vous pouvez plonger dans l'ambiance de la photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente... Attention elle p&#232;se 280Ko, 1900x 1130 pix.


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4308131 a dit:
			
		

> et pour samoussa (le temps de dimanche)



  très belle ambiance


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2007)

Regardez moi dans les yeux...


----------



## GroDan (21 Juin 2007)

trop de boulot ! Mais spécial dédicace...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Juin 2007)

Wow ! Super rare de nos jours


----------



## GroDan (21 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux qui savent pô !:rateau:




Citroen Maserati, la classe totale !


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2007)

mon grand père en a eu une.


----------



## wip (21 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Pour ceux qui savent pô !:rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[mode hors sujet photo total]
J'ai roulé une fois avec un fou de SM (il en avait 4) sur une petite route de l'Aveyron (pour ceux qui connaissent la section qui servait à la course de côte de Bonnecombes près de Magrin - sud de La Primaube), sur cette petite départementale on a tapé du 120/130 en pointe, tenue de route magistrale.
Quand on voit la configuration des 2 trains AV/AR on comprend pourquoi, seul l'empattement était pénalisant... le tout dans un confort maximum et le son du 6 cylindres envoûtant... je l'entend encore dans les 6/7000 tr.
[/mode hors sujet photo total]
       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Je crois pas l'avoir postée.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2007)

Si   mais po grave :love:


----------



## ederntal (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (21 Juin 2007)

non rien


----------



## Eniluap (21 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## wip (22 Juin 2007)

Encore de magnifiques photos sur cette page 




​


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## GroDan (22 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juin 2007)

Au moins &#231;a mange pas de grain&#8230;


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> photo d'amphithéâtre



Serait ce le théâtre antique gallo romain de lyon ?


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (22 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Serait ce le théâtre antique gallo romain de lyon ?




tout à fait absoluement que oui !


----------



## momo-fr (22 Juin 2007)

La relance :




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## ederntal (23 Juin 2007)

Installation des diplomes dans mon école (design graphique)
Le stress monte 
Et les élèves accrochent leurs travaux


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2007)

ederntal a dit:


>



Puisque je ne peux pas te coller un coup de boule je te dis qu'elle est terrible celle-l&#224;, vraiment superbe (compo/traitement)...:love:


----------



## willsdorf (23 Juin 2007)

La preuve que le beau temps existe à Paris. Sans trucage.


----------



## mokona44 (23 Juin 2007)

un ptit tour du côté d'un bar en Irlande ^^ une bonne binch.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2007)

Une marque de pala :




​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (23 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2007)

Je reviens de promenade et j'ai pris quelques photos.​ 
Elle est donc toute fraîche ...   ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

PS: Pour les Bordelais . et à tous ceux de passage, la fête du fleuve, c'est jusqu'au 24 Juin, demain quoi. ​


----------



## GroDan (23 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (24 Juin 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> tof
> 
> 
> PS: Pour les Bordelais . et à tous ceux de passage, la fête du fleuve, c'est jusqu'au 24 Juin, demain quoi. ​


J'y serai toute la matinée.


----------



## joubichou (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (24 Juin 2007)

Nouméa..avec mon fidèle G7..le Télé au max..un beau couchant..


----------



## Eniluap (24 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (24 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

Belem ?  voiles de la libert&#233; &#224; Rouen ?


----------



## Picouto (24 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Belem ?  voiles de la liberté à Rouen ?



C'est effectivement le Belem que j'ai quitté à Rouen à la dernière Armada et retrouvé à la fête du fleuve de Bordeaux. Ce bateau est une merveille.


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Velvia 50 ou DXO film pack ou Photoshop ? 


une am&#233;ricaine a Nantes ... quel est plus plus dynamique pour vous ?  en plus garder des d&#233;tails sur une loco avec un ciel bouch&#233; c'est pas facile :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2007)

sinistre jungle la mort rôde  




-> macinside : Je préfère la première


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Velvia 50 ou DXO film pack ou Photoshop ?



Nikon D100, 50/1.4 et 20/2.8, très bon polarisant utilisé avec soleil idéalement placé (repérage préalable) et accentuation du contraste au final.

Tu sais tout mon loulou !


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

je retourner jouer avec mon tchoutchouc alors


----------



## Macounette (24 Juin 2007)

Une photo sans pr&#233;tention mais :love: 






... ma filleule, Lucie, 4 semaines demain. :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je retourner jouer avec mon tchoutchouc alors



Il est très bien ton tchoutchouc ! 

Ceci étant, tu as partiellement raison: le rendu est très proche de la Velvia 50 (ou de la Kodachrome 25 utilisée dans certaines conditions) légèrement sous-ex, polarisée et avec une lumière favorable :









​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2007)

​

PS: bravo à tous pour les photos qui précédent


----------



## Sloughi (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2007)

@ Sloughi




Bermudes


----------



## Macounette (25 Juin 2007)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)




----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2007)

si tu es toujours a Paris va faire un tour au grand moulin de Pantin (porte de pantin) ...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2007)

Back in black...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juin 2007)

J'ai un peu oublié un artichaut dans la cuisine... 


​


----------



## the-monk (25 Juin 2007)

Cela fait quelques temps que je n'ai pas post&#233; ici, je profite de mon week-end au GP de l'Age d'Or, pour en poster une:





:rose:


----------



## Redoch (26 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juin 2007)

Les Cinders au Fiacre à Bordeaux




​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Juin 2007)

Entrées maritimes hier matin




​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## ederntal (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## wip (26 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## NightWalker (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## Macounette (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## GroDan (26 Juin 2007)

Ca marche pô !



​


----------



## Marco68 (26 Juin 2007)

A table pour l'apéro !!!


----------



## Marco68 (26 Juin 2007)

Un peu de champagne avec les petits fours ?:rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (26 Juin 2007)

Après les petits fours et le champagne hummmm  :love: 
 
Le ciel Yverdonnois en fin de semaine...    ​


----------



## Marco68 (26 Juin 2007)

Naissance d'une cigale !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2007)

*Marco : 1 photo/jour !
*


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2007)

Un citron, c'est comme un éléphant, ça trompe énormément


----------



## toys (26 Juin 2007)

a 28 mettre s'est dure de cadré mais sa le fait  quand même merci au stabilisateur.


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2007)

Je sais, je sais...
C'est toujours le même point de vue...
Mais le ciel est tellement changeant, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est jamais la même photo.


​
Veuillez m'excuser si vous n'avez pas la même impression. 
...

Oh pis en fait non, tiens, m'en fous.


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juin 2007)

Lensbaby sur autoroute...


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Lensbaby sur autoroute...
> 
> ​




Alors là, j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Allez Roberto, elle est pour toi.


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Camion avec reflet du photographe​
> Allez Roberto, elle est pour toi.



Tu aurais pu la poster dans "auto-portraits"


----------



## silvio (27 Juin 2007)

Salut
Bon &#231;a faisait longtemps, alors je sais plus si je ma&#238;trise l'insertion d'une vignette




H&#233; oui je sais, faut que je recadre sur la droite


A priori, je ma&#238;trise plus


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu aurais pu la poster dans "auto-portraits"



Bah non c'est même pas moi dans le reflet.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Salut
> Bon &#231;a faisait longtemps, alors je sais plus si je ma&#238;trise l'insertion d'une vignette
> 
> [IMG=http://www.signumphoto.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1871&g2_serialNumber=2&g2_GALLERYSID=ed1b99727e36016dbc575883e5a42b4d]
> ...



Ce n'est pas un lien direct(style 
	
	



```
http://hebergeur/maphoto.jpg
```
), mais un lien dans une base de donn&#233;es(rep&#233;rable aux signes "?" et "="), c'est pour &#231;a que ton image ne s'affiche pas et que la balise img a &#233;t&#233; convertie en url.


----------



## wip (27 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (27 Juin 2007)

Trouvez l'intrus​


----------



## ederntal (27 Juin 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Lensbaby sur autoroute...
> 
> Image tr&#232;s belle​



Je ne peux pas te donner de points disco, mais il faut que je le dise... Oh My God! ;-)
Bien jou&#233;


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Marco68 (27 Juin 2007)

Mon chat...


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> je viens enfin de recevoir mon nouveau mac, donc:




Donc tu postes une cascade. Logique :mouais:


----------



## Aladisse (27 Juin 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Donc tu postes une cascade. Logique :mouais:



donc je peux rattraper mon retard de deux mois sur mes prises de vue. 
mais promis, je flood pas.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juin 2007)

.
.


​.
.


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2007)

C'est malin : ca va se savoir maintenant... :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juin 2007)

La Rascasse volante.
Scub


​


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est malin : ca va se savoir maintenant... :love:



C'est quoi le problème?  :mouais:


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juin 2007)

WebOlivier a raison, en effet c'est quoi ce problème ?
Scub


​


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> WebOlivier a raison, en effet c'est quoi ce probl&#232;me ?
> Scub


Tu peux ranger ta caudale, "_m&#233;rou jovial_".... 
&#192; priori, tu ne fais pas partie de la "f&#234;te" !... 


_
D&#233;sol&#233;, al&#232;m, peux pas m'en emp&#234;cher...   _
_T'as pas un APN &#224; un 1&#8364;?!...  :rose: _


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2007)

moi aussi je peux poster des trucs métallique du dessous hein, namé





bon comme ça on dirait plus du plastique évidemment ... mais enfait non ... fin je crois pas


----------



## willsdorf (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Clic=Zoom​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2007)

Le Hollandais Volant...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Juin 2007)

Une chambre à part...




​


----------



## Picouto (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

&#199;a fait un p'tit moment que je me demande si cette photo (je la trouve belle) dont je ne suis pas l'auteur (certainement mort d'ailleurs) mais num&#233;ris&#233;e et retouch&#233;e par mes soins a sa place ici.






C'est une plaque de verre autochrome, proc&#233;d&#233; couleur invent&#233; par les fr&#232;res lumi&#232;res, y'a longtemps, on dirait pas hein ? (entre 1907 et 1912 me dit on a l'oreillette)


----------



## esope (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2007)

​

peut etre devrais-je la poster dans les photos ratée qu'on aime quand même, je sais pas


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2007)

C'est cette photo l&#224; ?!...
_C'est la c&#233;dille qui ne passe pas..._


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2007)

j'arrive


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2007)

odr&#233;;4316328 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une plaque de verre autochrome, proc&#233;d&#233; couleur invent&#233; par les fr&#232;res lumi&#232;res, y'a longtemps, on dirait pas hein ? (entre 1907 et 1912 me dit on a l'oreillette)


 
D'ailleurs on aper&#231;oit un vieux homme d'un certain &#226;ge au fond &#224; gauche sous un buisson en train de bricoler je sais pas quoi...


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2007)

j'ai fait une petite gallerie avec les meilleurs 

il roxx ce 70-200 f2,8 :love:
​


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## the-monk (29 Juin 2007)

Un petit essai fait à mon iut en attendant les résultat des jurys:






:rose: ​


----------



## esope (29 Juin 2007)

(au même endroit que la précédente...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2007)

>Odré: Superbe.


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2007)

Objets de l'autre temps...




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juin 2007)

toys a dit:


> a 28 mettre s'est dure de cadré mais sa le fait  quand même merci au stabilisateur.



Par contre tu peux pas dire merci à ton correcteur d'orthographe !


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Juin 2007)

Noum&#233;a toujours..avec mon G7..&#231;a donne une id&#233;e de la qualit&#233; des nuances de lumi&#232;re qu'on trouve dans cette &#238;le..pour un amateur de photo c'est vraiment le kiff ..






La m&#234;me &#238;le un peu plus t&#226;rd..


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Juin 2007)

Réjouissances pour un premier salaire.


----------



## Redoch (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Juin 2007)

Garrigue​



​


----------



## Sloughi (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (30 Juin 2007)

canal du  midi

pour chaton qui semble aimer le coin  

Et pour tous vous autres aussi...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2007)

C'est l'automne...


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Juin 2007)

C'est ta plus belle photo ?


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## tweek (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2007)

"hinhin trop poétique" ... c'est le regard vers le bas ça


----------



## joubichou (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Juin 2007)

on voit de ces trucs sous l'eau


----------



## willsdorf (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## vousti (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## GroDan (1 Juillet 2007)

Et ensuite, je posterai le canari puis un monospace !​


----------



## zamal85 (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2007)

Vis à vis


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2007)

:love:​
bon évidemment la photo n'est rien, c'est le pochoir qui est beau


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2007)

tchüss, j'retourne aux biberons   :love:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour les gens.


----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2007)

bonjour


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2007)

celle-ci a quelque chose de spécial surtout vu les conditions... une étable plutôt sombre, les gens se bousculaient autour de la petite famille de cochons... 1600 ISO et c'est à peine si on voit le bruit (on le verrait encore moins si je n'avais pas un peu forcé sur la netteté :rateau






Les reflex, y'a que ça de vrai pour ce genre de situation :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2007)

Paris c'est aussi ça : 




​


----------



## samoussa (2 Juillet 2007)

Toulouse





​


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joanes (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2007)

La Collégiale De Thann !!



​


----------



## Aladisse (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## fanou (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> Jolie photo​




Elle irait très bien là aussi.


----------



## wip (3 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (3 Juillet 2007)

sympa ton hibiscus, mais il aurait tres certainement pris toute sa dimension de face!  



​


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2007)

Girl least likely to...


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## the-monk (3 Juillet 2007)

Encore une photo du Grand Prix de l'Age d'Or:






​


----------



## silvio (3 Juillet 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> un canal, des canaux​



Sète Powaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2007)

Alors Wip... qui c'est qu'à la plus belle?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juillet 2007)

Alem tu connais?
Au festival Jazzpote à Thionville, Damien Prud'Homme Tribal Quintet.
Fin du concert avec Afro Blue et My Favorite Things...on peut finir plus mal,hein?


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

et si on  supporte pas coltrane  ???


----------



## joubichou (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juillet 2007)

bravo Joubi!

Je me trompe ou le papillon tourne la tête pour te regarder? 

excellent!


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juillet 2007)

Oui ! Mais... un chat arrive... hop il est pour moi 
Zut, elle m'a retenue et il a filé grrrrrr... elle m'a eu. Pfffffff... 
Oui et là on rentre, allez ouste...   ​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Oui ! Mais... un chat arrive... hop il est pour moi
> Zut, elle m'a retenue et il a fil&#233; grrrrrr... elle m'a eu. Pfffffff...
> Oui et l&#224; on rentre, allez ouste...   ​
> LES MALHEURS DE TIFFY​






Merci Mamy Blue. Pour ton art consomm&#233; du suspens ! que va t'il se passer ensuite ?? 






​


----------



## Sloughi (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

:affraid: ils sont dej&#224; l&#224; :affraid:

le retour d&#232;s jeudi&#8230;


----------



## mfay (3 Juillet 2007)

En réponse à la Rascasse Volante de Scub :


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juillet 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Merci Mamy Blue.
> 
> C'est bon de rire, parfois.


Oui parfois ça fait du bien de rire et puis ça empêche d'avoir des rides :love: ​ 
Merci pour le cdb sympa  ​ 
Rue piétonne et au fond on voit une des tours du château...  ​ 




​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juillet 2007)

par la

et Damien Prud'homme

my favorite things!


----------



## fanou (3 Juillet 2007)

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (3 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2007)

Effet de rideau...





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (4 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

nada...


----------



## willsdorf (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (4 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juillet 2007)

une ville où on est passé avec une bande de joyeux lurons...


----------



## wip (5 Juillet 2007)

EDIT: Je rajoute quelques présisions pour Roberto qui croit voir un corset...   

C'est une photo dans la magnifique église de Erice, au nord-ouest de l'ile de Sicile.
Je mettrai une photo de l'extérieur plus-tard car ça n'a plus rien à voir, c'est beaucoup plus... rustique.​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (5 Juillet 2007)

Un truc pour mettre à secher les parapentistes surement...:mouais:


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Juillet 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pianiste​




haaaaaaaa ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (5 Juillet 2007)

.
.


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2007)

Bratislava  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (5 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## EMqA (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2007)

n'exagérons pas ...qui est ce?


----------



## Captain_X (6 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> GUITARISTE




jouer du hendrix avec une Gretsh faut être SUPER FORT, car Gresth c'est plutôt des tronc d'arbre comparer à une strat' .... si il fait de la slide guitar, en tout cas il jouera pas mieux que duane allman ou dereck truck ... et niveau gretsch, le pape c'est Brian Setzer ... et puis de toute facon il est moins fort que metheny ou jim hall NAAA


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> jouer du hendrix avec une Gretsh faut &#234;tre *SUPER FORT*,



Oui, oui, "super fort"... C'est pile mon point de vue. 
J'ai pas eu une seconde l'impression d'un "tronc d'arbre" (grrrrh !).
L&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;, doigt&#233;, pr&#233;cision, un truc assez dingue au final.
Je lui donne quelques ann&#233;es pour faire mieux que Brian Setzer, lui est encore super jeune. 
Rien en &#233;coute pour le moment sur le net, la premi&#232;re maquette est pr&#234;te cette semaine, mais tr&#232;s bient&#244;t un lien dans le fil appropri&#233;, et on recause de tout &#231;a.
M'en fiche, chuis s&#251;re que j'ai raison.:style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## wip (6 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (6 Juillet 2007)

avec un nouveau 105/2.8 macro..



​


----------



## toto (6 Juillet 2007)

Sommet du Lagginhorn (4010) Valais Suisse fin Juin 2007


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2007)

h&#233;, il faudrait peut-&#234;tre pas abuser sur la taille des fichiers, l&#224;! 

1Mo! :afraid:


----------



## khreun (6 Juillet 2007)

http://www.l-invitu.net/Pages_galerie/A Filetta 62.htm


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Juillet 2007)

khreun a dit:


> http://www.l-invitu.net/Pages_galerie/A&#37;20Filetta 62.htm


Ah, les rages de dents ! Ce que &#231;a peut faire souffrir :rateau:  


Tr&#232;s chouette photo  


Pour *toto*, les r&#232;gles pour poster une photo (cf premier post) sont :
1 - Un nombre maximal de 700 pixels par c&#244;t&#233;
2 - Un poids maximal pour la photo de 100 ko
3 - Une photo par post, par page et par jour (cette r&#232;gle &#233;tant un poil moins stricte)

Les deux premi&#232;res r&#232;gles &#233;tant imp&#233;ratives


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Juillet 2007)

Sacré spectacle quelques jours avant la fête de la musique


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2007)

girl on earth...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2007)

Roberto ? 




​


----------



## Aladisse (6 Juillet 2007)

un peu souffert de la compresion


----------



## Aladisse (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2007)

Super beau temps, pas encore trop de touristes, un WE sans boulot.... YEAH!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tweek (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## project_83 (7 Juillet 2007)

Un fond de tiroir, fait longtemps que je n'ai posté ici.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Pour la fête,
> de la musique !_
> :love::love:



T'es pas un peu à la bourre Vinz ??


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2007)

Loin de la mer...




​


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2007)

J'ai fait une version avec le visage desat aussi mais&#8230; c'est horrible&#8230;



​


----------



## Picouto (7 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## project_83 (8 Juillet 2007)

Superbe Roberto ! j'adore la texture 

Je continue avec ma Bretagne, côté de Dinard cette fois :


----------



## Captain_X (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Juillet 2007)

Quel d&#233;but de page ! Bravo !


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

tout cela est largement perfectible, tr&#232;s largement, certaines zones sont br&#251;l&#233;es (la compression n'arrangeant rien), etc.
mais je n'ai pas r&#233;sist&#233; &#224; l'envie de montrer ma premi&#232;re photo avec le reflex num&#233;rique tout neuf : il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; tout r&#233;apprendre.


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Majintode (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Picouto (8 Juillet 2007)

_@JP : Tu fais la preuve qu'Olympus a un capteur qui fait des merveilles _​


----------



## Mops Argo (8 Juillet 2007)

J'aurai plutôt dit Village People


----------



## Picouto (8 Juillet 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> J'aurai plut&#244;t dit Village People


A ta place JP je le prendrais plut&#244;t mal !








Ceci dit, ce fut ma premi&#232;re pens&#233;e (et je ne parle pas de JP  )


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juillet 2007)

Je me rends pas bien compte... c'est peut être pas l'endroit adéquat, mais j'ai du mal à juger la photo quand j'aime bien le sujet :7







Et j'ai fait une recherche pour voir si je l'ai pas déja postée, mais j'ai rien trouvé.​


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## vousti (9 Juillet 2007)

*Danseuses*​


----------



## tweek (9 Juillet 2007)

Venice beach, Ocean walk.​


----------



## Macounette (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

Wooden Horse...


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juillet 2007)

Reflets (sans trucage)



​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> _@JP : Tu fais la preuve qu'Olympus a un capteur qui fait des merveilles _​


Sauf en condition de faible lumière où il fait surtout du bruit


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf en condition de faible lumière où il fait surtout du bruit



Pas autant que Roberto, John et Tom en tout cas


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2007)

Eh, Paul, il y a un test de suite logique, l&#224;?    3! &#231;a fait 6 combinaisons possibles

Chouettes photos


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Eh, Paul, il y a un test de suite logique, l&#224;?    3! &#231;a fait 6 combinaisons possibles
> 
> Chouettes photos



Oui, tu as r&#233;ussi le test


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juillet 2007)

Une Figaro chez Lada... 







 ​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## wip (9 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## dool (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## project_83 (9 Juillet 2007)

Dans un autre registre :





Merci pr les comm' précédents :rose:


----------



## Macounette (9 Juillet 2007)

_une vieille rose fan&#233;e, une lentille macro, et... _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (10 Juillet 2007)

@tirhum & backcat


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

:love:
Tu vois que tu t'en sors avec la couleur 
Bravo Capi et merci


----------



## doudou83 (10 Juillet 2007)

Nouveau terminus de la ligne 14 (Paris)



​


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juillet 2007)

Même quand il a envie de pleurer, il est trop mignon  :love:​


----------



## PER180H (10 Juillet 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Nouveau terminus de la ligne 14 (Paris)
> ​


Olympiades!


Dans la série TC : 

ligne 39, qui vient de Ban Eik et passe au Musée du Tram





En revenant de Tervuren





Les entrailles du métro à Demets


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2007)




----------



## wip (10 Juillet 2007)

Génial Ice 



​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour ceux qui manquent un peu de bleu.


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

[mode Bio&#223;]y'a abus de filtre l&#224;  [/mode Bio&#223;]


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> [mode Bioß]y'a abus de filtre là  [/mode Bioß]


Nope! Pas de filtre, pas de traitement. 
Du brut de capteur.


----------



## PER180H (10 Juillet 2007)




----------



## PER180H (10 Juillet 2007)

Là, par contre, y'a un peu de filtre


----------



## PER180H (10 Juillet 2007)

Là aussi, mais l'eau est plus froide qu'au pied du château :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2007)

Vas y molo PER180H normalement c'est une photo par jour (et par page) max. 

EDIT: grilled.


----------



## PER180H (10 Juillet 2007)

Ah pardon.. je rattrape mon retard.
Bon ben je me retiendrais une semaine pour compenser


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2007)

En Normandie, les plages ont ces couleurs l&#224;. 



​


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Ah pardon.. je rattrape mon retard.
> Bon ben je me retiendrais une semaine pour compenser


meuuuuuh non, une par jour, plutot que toute ta pellicule en une fois, c'est tout !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2007)

Samedi soir &#224; Gent blue note records festival: outre Wynton et le LCJO,une programmation de r&#234;ve:
Chick Corea / Garry Burton, Belmondo sextet feat Yusef Lateef, Jef Neve trio feat Flavio Boltro, Charles Tolliver big band, vanguard jazz orchestra, Kenny Werner Quintet feat Toots Thielemans,  Soledad feat Philip Catherine, Kurt Elling.Dans le desordre et sur 3 jours...et le festival continue ce soir et jusqu'au 17 mais je n'y suis plus ...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (11 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> [mode Bioß]y'a abus de filtre là  [/mode Bioß]





jpmiss a dit:


> Nope! Pas de filtre, pas de traitement.
> Du brut de capteur.






elisnice a dit:


> Je m'inscris en faux contre tes assertions hasardeuses, Grug, ceci afin d'abonder dans le sens de jp   :
> 
> Le bleu de la mer, là-bas, il est pile comme ça, n'en déplaise aux jaloux et autres grincheux, spécialement au pied du château !
> 
> ...





Conclusion : La réalité dépasse souvent la fiction  On en a parlé et reparlé. La photo est forcément artificielle. C'est sa nature. Le choix de  s'approcher de la réalité est aussi estimable que celui de s'approcher d'une sensation, de retrouver une émotion. Même HCB, grand amateur du réel et du spontané n'accrochait pas ses négatifs au mur. Il les tirait, donc les interprétait, avec l'aide d'un artiste  
A ce propos, je vous conseille l'article sur les nouveaux "tireurs", les scanneristes, dans le hors-série de Réponse Photo. Vous aurez en prime de superbes portfolios (dont un de Meeks).






elisnice a dit:


> Et parfois, en Normandie, les paysages ont des allures de tableau de Turner
> 
> []http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3728/falaisesturnercopyar6.jpg[]
> ​
> Good night ! :love:



Disons plutôt que les tableaux de Turner ont parfois des allures de paysages normands.


----------



## Eniluap (11 Juillet 2007)

​
lumai: tres belle ambiance sur ta photo, ça sentirai presque l'iode! 

macmarco: j'aime tjs autant ta manière de traiter tes photos.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2007)

ptit bouchon...


----------



## Picouto (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (11 Juillet 2007)

Comme j'y suis allé (presque) exprés pour ce fil...et que comme à mon habitude, je suis en retard....



​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2007)

Trumpet player suite, toujours &#224; Gent  (Gand en francais!):
Flavio Boltro que je suis depuis ses d&#233;buts au sein du Quintet de Stefano di Battista et que l'on retrouve dans beaucoup de formations tant son jeu superbe, virtuose et reconnaissable entre 1000 le rend indispensable.
Ici avec le Jef Neve trio (extraordinaire pianiste Belge virtuose).


----------



## fanou (11 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et parfois, en Normandie, les paysages ont des allures de tableau de Turner&#8230;
> 
> -> jolie photo
> ​



c'est bien normal, ce M Turner a pass&#233; quelques ann&#233;es entre Honfleur, Le Havre, Rouen...
&#224; s'inspirer,peindre et fl&#226;ner au bord de la seine..


----------



## Aladisse (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>


Tu permets ?!...  

_Pouââââââârrrkk, je sais !....   
Juste pour le fun... :rose:   _


----------



## Captain_X (11 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu permets ?!...
> 
> _Pouââââââârrrkk, je sais !....
> Juste pour le fun... :rose:   _



BioSS il en dit quoi ??


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (11 Juillet 2007)

qu'on ne viennent pas me dire que les suisses deversent pas leurs &#233;gouts dans le lac apr&#232;s


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, et y a des tuyaux sous-marins qui vont jusqu'&#224; la c&#244;te fran&#231;aise pour &#231;a, mais faut pas le dire, hein c'est un secret.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, et y a des tuyaux *sous-marins* qui vont jusqu'&#224; la c&#244;te fran&#231;aise pour &#231;a, mais faut pas le dire, hein c'est un secret.


 
Voil&#224; maintenant qu'ils essayent de nous faire croire qu'y a la mer en Suisse!   

Edit pour pas flooder:





(j'ai le droit: c'est une nouvelle page   )


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2007)

Si, enfin, plus loin quoi.  Et para&#238;t que &#231;a co&#251;te rien en plus...  Mon &#339;il. 

Edit, pour pas flooder...




D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e y a longtemps.


----------



## vousti (11 Juillet 2007)

sur la ligne bleue des vosges

elis,kanako:love:


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> À ton attention, PER180H
> 
> 
> Attention tout de même aux abus quant à la troisième !
> ...






Paski.pne a dit:


> Pour *toto*, les règles pour poster une photo (cf premier post) sont :
> 1 - Un nombre maximal de 700 pixels par côté
> 2 - Un poids maximal pour la photo de 100 ko
> 3 - *Une photo par post, par page et par jour (cette règle étant un poil moins stricte)*
> ...



Comme souvent avec les règles, elles sont pénalisantes pour les gens corrects et trop peu restrictives pour ceux qui ne veulent pas comprendre...

Je remarque que certains respectent à la lettre le :"Une photo par post, par page et par jour" en postant systématiquement une photo par post, par page et par jour même si c'est pour poster sans faire la moindre sélection, sans respecter le sujet:" vos plus belles photos."
D'autres, dont je fais partie, ne posteront plus pendant plusieurs jours voir plusieurs semaines, mais aimeraient poster plusieurs images d'une série qui leurs semble intéressante, mais ne le peuvent pas du fait de cette règle.
Bref.... ça me gonfle un peu qu'on en soit obligé de pondre des règles pour quelque chose qui semble évident.
Soit.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2007)

Une image pour me calmer...


----------



## the-monk (11 Juillet 2007)

​
:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2007)

jean pierre cassel enfant !!! dingue


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2007)

sur la ligne bleue des vosges

salut,  c'est pris d'ou?

merci.


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## wip (12 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Macounette (12 Juillet 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> (portrait)​
> :rose:


superbe


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Aladisse (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2007)

bien çà, bravo aladisse


----------



## GroDan (12 Juillet 2007)

Le vert est vraiment comme ça !
Le ciel aussi depuis 3 semaines maintenant !



​


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Photo​




Sympa, mais j'aurais recadré en carré pour virer la partie vide à gauche. 
Elise, chouette ta falaise et je préfère celle postée à celle en lien.


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2007)

A première vue, mon espace perso chez Free fait des siennes aujourd'hui, et certaines images ne s'affichent pas...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A première vue, mon espace perso chez Free fait des siennes aujourd'hui, et certaines images ne s'affichent pas...



Ben nan ça marche (a mon grand regret!  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2007)

des champs dans la ville​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

*Tonalit&#233; relative &#224; l'humeur du jour.
Bon je sais, j'ai gravement abus&#233; du potard... 
ET ALORS... *​
Apr&#232;s une bonne nuit de sommeil &#231;a ira mieux.


----------



## Picouto (12 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> ... tous, sauf toi, Picouto ...


Think different





​


----------



## fanou (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## tweek (13 Juillet 2007)

1024x768


----------



## morphoas (13 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## GroDan (14 Juillet 2007)

Des années que j'avais pas fais ça ! J'en ai bien ch.. et en plus j'ai pas grand chose de potable, buffer de l'APN limité à 17 vues, temps d'enregistrement à rallonge, même avec une carte x133, diaph un peu trop ouvert, pas de déclencheur souple, bref, une bonne leçon de chose !:mouais:. J'ajouterai que ces feux étaient assez monochrome, du blanc , du jaune, de l'orange, mais pas de bleu, ni de rouge...un poil tristoune.Mais vu que c'est de circonstance!!!Je sais , c'est limite ring....​


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)

Mouette en col&#232;re


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2007)

Go&#233;land !!... 


_
Argent&#233;...  
larus argentatus_


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2007)

postez vos plus belles photos.......


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Rat mort​



Je la laisse pour ne pas passer pour l'horrible censeur.
On peut y voir un côté graphique, mais bon...  
On a bcp de renard et hérisson et de belles lignes blanches pour le côté graphique dans la région...


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)

encore une petite d'Irlande (oui il y a du soleil en Irlande,6 jours sur 8 pour ce qui nous concerne)


----------



## mfay (14 Juillet 2007)

D'actualité :


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Picouto (14 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## zazthemac (14 Juillet 2007)

Un petit coucher de soleil sur la plage prés de chez moi (Polynésie).

Voir la pièce jointe 14595


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Post&#233;e initialement dans "Bidouillez moi" car ce clich&#233; me semblai "inachev&#233;", certain d'entre vous la trouve bonne sans bidouille, alors je la poste ici quasi brute.
Merci &#224; tous pour vos boulages.
Bon week-end.

@Mops Argo
L'ART ET LA MORT
Hegel et Monteverdi


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2007)

@ kromozom: c'est clair qu'elle est nickel comme &#231;a! 
@ joubichou: En effet il peut faire tr&#232;s beau en Irlande, et quoi qu'il en soit c'est un pays magnifique que je recommande vivement!


----------



## joubichou (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## vousti (15 Juillet 2007)

tain les mecs faites en sorte qu'on ose encore poster derri&#232;re vous






joubichou pas moyen de te bouler..... en m&#234;me temps il faudrait une remorque......


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## mfay (15 Juillet 2007)

Un pigeon monté de travers


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Berthold (16 Juillet 2007)

Fait pas si chaud le matin, hein ?


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2007)

Bon, vu qu'elles sont liées, je poste la deuxième dans la foulée. Promis, aucune demain ! 





​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, vu qu'elles sont liées, je poste la deuxième dans la foulée. Promis, aucune demain !
> ...



hélas...


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> hélas...



Forcément, ça met la pression.. (et je préfère la vodka)
Mais bon, tant pis, je ne me lasse pas de mes balades aériennes. 
Là, c'est un peu comme les trains, une vue en cache une autre.




​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (16 Juillet 2007)

Backcat g&#233;nial ton piaf


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4333762 a dit:
			
		

> Piaf




Ils sont pas mouru de faim les pauvres pioupiou ? pasqu'on les a un peu fait chier toute la nuit


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juillet 2007)

test 80 / 200 f2,8 nikkor reçu ce jour


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## vousti (17 Juillet 2007)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:​


----------



## Miston (17 Juillet 2007)

Feux d'artifices tirés devant la colline de Fourvière à Lyon et photographiés depuis les quais du Rhône au niveau de la fosse aux ours.
J'ai testé plusieurs réglages et ça donne des résultats assez différents entre un ISO faible avec long temps de pose et un ISO élevé avec un faible temps de pose : dans le premier cas on récupère les tracés des tirs, dans l'autre on a plutôt les lumières de chaque projectile isolées ce qui permet de mieux voir les formes mais le rendu est moins net.
Vous pouvez cliquer sur la photo pour voir le reste de la série (petite douzaine de photos sélectionnées parmi les centaines prises, vive la télécommande !).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2007)

Miston a dit:


> Feux d'artifices tir&#233;s devant la colline de Fourvi&#232;re &#224; Lyon et photographi&#233;s depuis les quais du Rh&#244;ne au niveau de la fosse aux ours.
> J'ai test&#233; plusieurs r&#233;glages et &#231;a donne des r&#233;sultats assez diff&#233;rents entre un ISO faible avec long temps de pose et un ISO &#233;lev&#233; avec un faible temps de pose : dans le premier cas on r&#233;cup&#232;re les trac&#233;s des tirs, dans l'autre on a plut&#244;t les lumi&#232;res de chaque projectile isol&#233;es ce qui permet de mieux voir les formes mais le rendu est moins net.
> Vous pouvez cliquer sur la photo pour voir le reste de la s&#233;rie (petite douzaine de photos s&#233;lectionn&#233;es parmi les centaines prises, vive la t&#233;l&#233;commande !).



la meilleure technique pour les feux c'est un long temps de pose (pose B) et un cache noir devant l'objectif que l'on retire des qu'un feu est tir&#233;
les feux se m&#233;langent c'est magnifique.
tr&#233;pied de rigueur

http://christopheblanc.free.fr/

il semble que ce monsieur travaille encore en n&#233;gatif ce qui n'est pas bete (lattitude d'exposition plus grande qu'un capteur)


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Miston a dit:


> Feux d'artifices tirés devant la colline de Fourvière à Lyon et photographiés depuis les quais du Rhône au niveau de la fosse aux ours.





C'est dommage : ton premier plan n'est pas recherché (ou mis en valeur) : tu t'es focalisée sur les fusées, et du coup l'image perd de ce fait son intérêt potentiel... Des photos de feux d'artifice, il a du s'en prendre des milliards depuis l'invention de la poudre (enfin, de la photo !) et aujourd'hui, pour rendre ce type de sujet intéressant, il faut vraiment y mettre une pointe d'originalité, de qualité graphique ou d'environnement prestigieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2007)

​


:rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Juillet 2007)

Elle s'appelle Uma :rose:




​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Miston (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est dommage : ton premier plan n'est pas recherché (ou mis en valeur) : tu t'es focalisée sur les fusées, et du coup l'image perd de ce fait son intérêt potentiel... Des photos de feux d'artifice, il a du s'en prendre des milliards depuis l'invention de la poudre (enfin, de la photo !) et aujourd'hui, pour rendre ce type de sujet intéressant, il faut vraiment y mettre une pointe d'originalité, de qualité graphique ou d'environnement prestigieux.



On fait ce qu'on peut :rose: Si on n'essaie pas sous prétexte que les autres l'ont déjà fait on ne ferait pas grand chose, non ?
L'année prochaine je vais essayer de mieux cadrer, promis 

[edit] @Robert Vendez : mon smiley humble n'a pas  eu l'effet escompté. désolée de ne pas avoir réussi à faire passer ma honte.
c'est vrai que j'ai tellement eu de mal à faire mieux que l'année dernière et du coup j'étais contente d'avoir au moins réussi à avoir les fusées que je n'ai pas fait attention au cadrage alors qu'il y avait l'Hôtel Dieu en premier plan éclairé magnifiquemente et que j'aurais du/pu l'utiliser 
loin de moi l'idée de ne pas tenir compte des conseils, bien au contraire


----------



## the-monk (17 Juillet 2007)

Le couché de soleil d'hier soir:







:rose: ​


----------



## toys (17 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juillet 2007)

Les photos de feux d'artifices c'est pas évident Pitin de fusées qu'arrêtent pas de bouger  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (17 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2007)

"A main lev&#233;e" je veux bien te croire mon joubichou. La Guinness &#231;a se boit pas les coudes sur la table


----------



## Redoch (18 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## wip (18 Juillet 2007)

L'agave fleurie une fois dans sa vie.
La plante donne toute son energie pour cette floraison et meurt juste après.
La tige de la fleur est très grande (ici, elle doit bien faire 4-5 mètres).
Cette photo à été prise chez mes parents  il y a 3 semaines, et  cette agave est la dernière du jardin... snifff 





​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

La compression woueb gache un peu! j'ai perdu les gouttes


----------



## Liyad (18 Juillet 2007)

1er Photo trait&#233; avec un mac ^^ 

Panorama des Calanques de Marseilles.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> "A main levée" je veux bien te croire mon joubichou. La Guinness ça se boit pas les coudes sur la table



j'aurai dit avec le VR2 (biere) rien d'extraordinaire...


----------



## GroDan (18 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (18 Juillet 2007)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> 1er Photo traité avec un mac ^^
> 
> Panorama des Calanques de Marseilles.


pour les panoramiques c'est plutot par ici (lis bien la partie consacrée a la taille des images)

Cela dit, très belle vue du cap canaille!  

Pour pas flooder:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2007)

ok merci jp.

toujours a nice(veinard), j'y suis pas cette année, à Antibes.

fin aout direction les hautes alpes et les écrins.. 

la campagne lorraine est belle aussi, le soir en juillet...


----------



## Aladisse (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Picouto (18 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## FloMac (19 Juillet 2007)

Donc&#8230; re en plus petit 






En juin 
Haute-Savoie 
Original 6854x2494


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2007)

*heureusement qu'il y a un hack automatique&#8230; *


----------



## FloMac (19 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4336501 a dit:
			
		

> *heureusement qu'il y a un hack automatique *



c'est sur  tant pis
bonne nuit :love:




A y'est en 700 de large


----------



## tweek (19 Juillet 2007)

Nouveau joujou, de mon 3MegaPixels vieux de 5 ans, je passe au 8MP. J'méclate.


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (19 Juillet 2007)

La nuit, la plage et la jetée prennent un tout autre visage, pour notre plus grand plaisir! ​


----------



## Picouto (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Juillet 2007)

Elle a pas la m&#234;me sym&#233;trie verticale que l'autre ou me trompe-je ?


----------



## Picouto (19 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Elle a pas la m&#234;me sym&#233;trie verticale que l'autre ou me trompe-je ?


Ce n'est pas la m&#234;me photo effectivement ... mais pas loin quand m&#234;me et la premi&#232;re a fait l'objet d'un l&#233;ger recadrage / rotation


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2007)

Il parait que certains n'ont toujours pas vu le soleil depuis le d&#233;but de l'&#233;t&#233;...

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace:


----------



## vousti (19 Juillet 2007)

amok,tibo, jp, vous nous en mettez plein les yeux


----------



## FloMac (20 Juillet 2007)

Lac d'Annecy 
Jan 2006


et merci pour vos encouragements


----------



## tweek (20 Juillet 2007)

Palmiers​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2007)

Oh tiens?





Un ciel rochelais!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> Lac d'Annecy
> Jan 2006
> 
> 
> et merci pour vos encouragements



en passant, tu as vu qu'il y avait un sujet sur les panoramas ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2007)

Black and Black...


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## FloMac (20 Juillet 2007)

2006


----------



## FloMac (20 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4338062 a dit:
			
		

> en passant, tu as vu qu'il y avait un sujet sur les panoramas ?



yes merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (20 Juillet 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Photo gare de Metz​


Superbe!! 
Tu peux nous en dire sur cette photo (objo, ouverture, temps de pose, traitement, etc)
J'ai vraiment aim&#233; ta s&#233;rie sur les concert!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juillet 2007)

silencio a dit:


> Superbe!!
> Tu peux nous en dire sur cette photo (objo, ouverture, temps de pose, traitement, etc)
> J'ai vraiment aimé ta série sur les concert!!





merci de me poser la question car en regardant je viens de découvrir 

que c'est au 85 mm f1,8 ,je l'avais oublié...

donc f1,8 et 1/80 s 400 iso

traitement fichier raw developpé par aperture

puis petit traitement photoshop classique.


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

_silencio : ce genre de demandes n'est pas trop appr&#233;ci&#233; du mod&#233;rateur&#8230;  
_


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (20 Juillet 2007)

Mille excuses :rose:
Je vais aller faire pénitence et répéter pendant deux jours et deux nuit : "le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs."
Désolé


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

_tu me feras cent fois le tour du pat&#233; de maison en tutu rose&#8230; (photos &#224; l'appui demand&#233;es ! )
_


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Picouto (20 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## FloMac (20 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;cembre 2005
Olympus Digital 500 5mp


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2007)

Tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles !.... 

432 Ko... :casse:


----------



## FloMac (20 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles !....
> 
> 432 Ko... :casse:



je rectifie 


c'est fait 
merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Tant que tu y es&#8230; :sleep: La pr&#233;c&#233;dente fait 516 Ko


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Juillet 2007)

.






 
​


----------



## willsdorf (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4338713 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu y es :sleep: La précédente fait 516 Ko


*
je rappelle les règles (merci wilsdorf de t'y conformer d'ailleurs ) : 700 pixels de large et 100Ko maxi

vous savez pourquoi j'ai pas pu me connecter ? imaginez vous connectez en 3G une seule image à plus de 150Ko et c'est mort 

faites un effort pour tous ceux qui n'habitent pas une grande ville entiérement dégroupée  
*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Pffff la compression a tout salop&#233; mon rouge...

Oh pinaise, j'ai fait une boulette dans mon d&#233;coupage...


----------



## FloMac (21 Juillet 2007)

Désolé pour le poids des fichiers précédents


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

Panorama Dodgers Stadium.

Zoom​


----------



## nath77 (21 Juillet 2007)

Je suis pas du tout pro de la photo et m&#234;me plut&#244;t mal &#233;quip&#233;e (un petit minolta num&#233;rique &#224; 4M de pixels)

Voil&#224; la photo que j'ai choisi pour illustrer l'invitation au premier anniv de ma fille.


[


By macnana at 2007-07-21






By macnana at 2007-07-1


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas l'&#233;quipement qui compte, mais l'oeil du (de la) photographe. 
Toute mimi ta petite f&#233;e. :love:


----------



## Aladisse (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## twk (21 Juillet 2007)

Une photo de mon voyage à Madrid et une autre issue d'une première séance photo pour un producteur de caviar d'escargot


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## FloMac (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (22 Juillet 2007)

Dans la série "Feet in the street" (ou les aventures de Lensbaby à Lyon)... (clic)

​


----------



## twk (22 Juillet 2007)

Kromozom, elle est superbe ta photo ! 

Et hop, un pti miroir ^^


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

A défaut de beau temps, je ressort les vieilles photos où il y fait beau.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (22 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

..





..​


----------



## joubichou (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2007)

J'ai fait tout une série


----------



## Lastrada (22 Juillet 2007)

Aouhh ! :love:

Qui va oser poster apr&#232;s vous zot ?

PPF:




Alem : 80 K .. Over.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2007)

J'aime beaucoup la suite des deux !  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## FloMac (22 Juillet 2007)

c bo la foto


----------



## GroDan (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

Nénuphar sous la pluie Normande...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juillet 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Tiens, la voiture assortie au gilet pare-balles en or...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2007)

1952...


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Juillet 2007)

.





Merci à tous pour vos dernières remarques ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Pour les curieux c'est le résultat de la fonte d'une table de jardin.  J'ai juste joué avec les couleurs. 
Avant le traitement.


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas la mer !!! Non... mais c'est drôlement bon   :love:​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2007)

Un peu trop chaud sur la c&#244;te?
Hop, un tour dans la montagne  






Edit: grill&#233; par mamy


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2007)

Amok,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sblam sblam!!!



Ne me dis rien...
...
...
...:mouais: 
Mariage &#224; Vescovatto?...


----------



## Aladisse (23 Juillet 2007)

Clara, 3 ans.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> Clara, 3 ans...



... N'aime pas qu'on lui lave la bouche...


----------



## Captain_X (23 Juillet 2007)

&#224; la javel


----------



## joubichou (23 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (23 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Juillet 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> ​
> Pour les curieux c'est le résultat de la fonte d'une table de jardin.  J'ai juste joué avec les couleurs.
> Avant le traitement.



Wow ! Superbe. Comme quoi on peut faire du très beau avec... rien


----------



## Picouto (23 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## esope (23 Juillet 2007)

je sais &#231;a penche...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2007)

Puisqu'il faut bien faire avec la m&#233;t&#233;o et le lieu o&#249; l'on habite, voici une photo d'une petite s&#233;rie sur des arbres pris sous la pluie... et au Lensbaby&#169; :rose: 

​


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2007)

Je sais il est petit mon apreçu :rose: 

Nan c'est pas un panorama :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Redoch (24 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## esope (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juillet 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Je sais il est petit mon apre&#231;u :rose:
> 
> Nan c'est pas un panorama :mouais:



l'id&#233;e est bonne par contre quand la rue change de diagonale j'aurais quand meme s&#233;par&#233; les photos (3 et 4)parce que 

&#231;&#224; fait bizarre comme &#231;&#224;...

sinon bonne id&#233;e, a explorer dans d'autres situations!


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Juillet 2007)

Garrigue



​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## FloMac (24 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Des fois je fais comme Jpmiss : _du tourisme dans ma propre ville !_
> :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2487/port02na1.jpg


Tiens ça me dis qq chose ce coin là... 



PPF:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2007)

grosse col&#232;re :love: 





>IceandFire  ...r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question: oui


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (24 Juillet 2007)

Ma petite famille s'agrandie  je vous pr&#233;sente cookie


----------



## esope (25 Juillet 2007)

un canonet, un TER Toulon-Arles, et une vielle pelloche pourrie...


----------



## Berthold (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2007)

1er shoot au semflex 6x6


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

_content qu'il vive une nouvelle vie entre tes mains&#8230; 
_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Picouto (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


>




Celle là elle aurait pu être dans le topic Photos de People...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juillet 2007)

quels roots revivals vous faites les 6x6 mens !!!   

voici un sky's Breizh...


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

_(image en réaction au post réactionnaire d'un posteur dans le forum photo)_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4342777 a dit:
			
		

> _(image en réaction au post réactionnaire d'un posteur dans le forum photo)_




Ah ça, on se disait bien qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une de tes plus belles photos.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah &#231;a, on se disait bien qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une de tes plus belles photos.



_il ya des choses qu'on garde pour soi&#8230;_






_peut-&#234;tre pas non plus ma plus belle photo mais mon plus bel amour&#8230;_


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## two (25 Juillet 2007)

mes premiers essai en hyperfocale :





nikon D80 - 18 200 VR -iso 200
cal&#233; sur 50mm mis au point &#224; 4 m
avec une ouverture f/32 en mode A 
temps de pose 1/13 






m&#234;me appareil - objo - iso
cal&#233; sur 20mm mis au point &#224; 2 m
avec une ouverture f/22 en mode A  
temps de pose 1/30

suis pas m&#233;content de moi car &#224; pleine r&#233;solution je n'ai aucun flou... tous les d&#233;tails sont nets (malheureusement je ne connais pas d'endroit ou uploader des photos en 3872 * 2592)


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4342798 a dit:
			
		

> _peut-&#234;tre pas non plus ma plus belle photo mais mon plus bel amour&#8230;_



elle a quand m&#234;me un truc au niveau des yeux, la nana, l&#224;...faut faire qqchose! 













j'suis parti ​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4342777 a dit:
			
		

> flou et pourri
> 
> _(image en réaction au post réactionnaire d'un posteur dans le forum photo)_




oué mais ca roxx à mort quand même... y'a un coté HUMAIN ... que le numerique ne procure pas ... un peu comme les CD et les vinyls ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

Vall&#233;e de l'Est&#233;ron (&#224; un peu plus d'une heure de Nice)


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

Montagne encore...


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ou&#233; mais ca roxx &#224; mort quand m&#234;me... y'a un cot&#233; HUMAIN ... que le numerique ne procure pas ... un peu comme les CD et les vinyls ...



Pas tout &#224; fait d'accord, Cap'tain...  Le c&#244;t&#233; humain, c'est le regard. Le support importe peu...

PNPF :





Edit : Pour ceux qui ont du temps &#224; perdre : j'aimerais bien avoir votre "retour" sur les derni&#232;res images post&#233;es, ou sur celles li&#233;es . Il y a une raison &#224; ca ... 
​ 
 ​


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

Cher FloMac, je sais que tu es de bonne volont&#233; mais il ya une jurisprudence dans ce sujet : si possible, une photo/jour&#8230;

je sais, je n'ai pas fait &#231;a aujourd'hui sauf que &#231;a faisait quelques temps que je n'avais pas post&#233;&#8230;

merci d'essayer de respecter &#231;a, m&#234;me si j'ai un petit coup de vis &#224; la fin de mes vacances (parce qu'il faut bien l'avour, c'&#233;tait le souk), &#231;a me fatigue d'avoir &#224; faire la police. :modo:

merci d'avance
al&#232;m (en accord avec mon petit foguenne)


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4342958 a dit:
			
		

> Cher FloMac, je sais que tu es de bonne volonté mais il ya une jurisprudence dans ce sujet : si possible, une photo/jour
> 
> je sais, je n'ai pas fait ça aujourd'hui sauf que ça faisait quelques temps que je n'avais pas posté
> 
> ...



j'ignorai cela :rose:


j'dois m'absenter un bout de temps j'peux avoir une dérogation


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Juillet 2007)

Tentative de photo de concert, le rendu n'est pas exceptionnel mais la pose et le contexte me plaisaient. Il faut dire qu'étant limité à 200 Iso et avec le Zoom à fond je suis quand même assez content.... merci le stabilisateur 






Au fait je n'ai pas précisé mais c'était le live de Suberbus en plein air à Metz​


----------



## Redoch (25 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Edit : Pour ceux qui ont du temps à perdre : j'aimerais bien avoir votre "retour" sur les dernières images postées, ou sur celles liées . Il y a une raison à ca ...
> ​
> ​



Trés jolies séries, belle effet . Une préference pour la N° 42 et les carabines aussi.




​


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> *l'argentique c'est magique, le 120 c'est bien*
> 
> 1er shoot au semflex 6x6





Picouto a dit:


> *L'argentique c'est fantastique, le 120 c'est super bien*





IceandFire a dit:


> quels roots revivals vous faites les 6x6 mens !!!





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4342777 a dit:
			
		

> *  L'argentique flou et pourri avec poussières c'est bien (Holga 120)
> *_(image en réaction au post réactionnaire d'un posteur dans le forum photo)_





Amok a dit:


> Pas tout à fait d'accord, Cap'tain...  Le côté humain, c'est le regard. Le support importe peu...



Il y a un sujet 72Heures sur Vos plus belles photos  
    
Bon, il faut que je réagisse. Une image trop nette sur un numérique de base (de sous-base   ). Pire, un crop 100 % sur un numérique de sous-base    
on va vite trouver ça. Je tire des portraits en ce moment même...


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juillet 2007)

Comme promis un CROP 100% sur un APSC de base (350D). Ca pourrait être bien plus net partout (f/5). Et là, ce n'est pas encore accentué pour un tirage A3.


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Juillet 2007)

Bon, c'est une première, c'est une photo que j'ai faite avec mon tél, et finalement, c'est pas mal...

K800I

finalement, je ne vais pas acheter de M8...


----------



## Picouto (25 Juillet 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Neuneuille​
> Comme promis un CROP 100% sur un APSC de base (350D). Ca pourrait être bien plus net partout (f/5). Et là, ce n'est pas encore accentué pour un tirage A3.


Ben pourquoi c'est tout cramé au milieu


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Bon, c'est une première, c'est une photo que j'ai faite avec mon tél, et finalement, c'est pas mal...
> 
> K800I
> 
> finalement, je ne vais pas acheter de M8...



t'façon le M8 c'est de la merde


----------



## Liyad (25 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;placer dans : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106100&page=28


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2007)

là tu viens de battre mon record de taille


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juillet 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Tentative de photo de concert, le rendu n'est pas exceptionnel mais la pose et le contexte me plaisaient. Il faut dire qu'&#233;tant limit&#233; &#224; 200 Iso et avec le Zoom &#224; fond je suis quand m&#234;me assez content.... merci le stabilisateur



mouai...va donc voir LA

avec un simple 400D le gars...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Le pont du gard , le 14 juillet.


Utilise l'option "*Thumbnail for forum(1)*" dans les options d'ImageShack...  


Et tes panoramas, tu peux les poster ici...


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

_avertissement re&#231;u&#8230;

c'est pas assez lisible les consignes a-priori&#8230;
_


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juillet 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> mouai...va donc voir LA
> 
> avec un simple 400D le gars...



:hein: moué...un simple appareil et c'est grave ?


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> mouai...va donc voir LA
> 
> avec un simple 400D le gars...




sympa l'accueil 

depuis quand on fait des comparaisons ici?


----------



## Liyad (25 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;placer dans : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106100&page=28


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> L'aperçu, dans les règles
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> Utilise l'option "*Thumbnail for forum(1)*" dans les options d'ImageShack...
> 
> 
> Et tes panoramas, tu peux les poster ici...


Comme ça :


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

Ca manque un peu de photos sur cette page...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Juillet 2007)

Cigogne du soir




​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Ben pourquoi c'est tout cramé au milieu



Je te réponds en cuisine, comme il se doit


----------



## FloMac (26 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

Tu devrais plutôt poster tes photos de concert ici...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu devrais plutôt poster tes photos de concert ici...



oui mais les musiciens de jazz ne sont pas des gens connus du 

grand public.

De meme a part catherine lara, je ne connais aucune des 

personnes photographiés dans ce topic people...

ou alors crée un topic concert


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2007)

parce que Bert Joris n'est pas Wynton Marsalis, et que l'un et l'autre sont

(seulement) d'immenses musiciens...

et qu'en plus &#224; Gand ils ne jouaient pas le m&#234;me soir, mais &#224; 24 heures

d'intervalle...

et que je ne poste qu'une photo par jour suivant la r&#232;gle...

mais que l&#224;, j'ai envie d'en poster une 2eme...


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2007)

Parce que ça manque de photos.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> Un sujet "photos de live" pourquoi pas !



On ne va pas créer un thread par sujet photographique. 
On revient aux photos, merci.


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Gagné quoi, fesses d'huitre ?!



*voir ci-dessus ! *


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2007)

Allez un peu de soleil...Deauville beach and Suicide Blonde...


----------



## fanou (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Liyad (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2007)

au bord de la Marne ​


----------



## FloMac (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, l'autre jour je me disais...




Et si je prenais mon ciel rochelais en photo, pour changer?


----------



## jugnin (27 Juillet 2007)

ouah l'menteur ! a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas m'dame, j'ai pas de ou&#232;becam.
> Ni d'appareil.


----------



## esope (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## La mouette (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## La mouette (28 Juillet 2007)

J'arrête promis

Vive les Lapins ou les Lapons ....  mais on s'en fiche  :mouais: 


  

Vous aiment


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2007)

Tr&#232;s belle image m&#233;dicale qui met en avant les ravages de la mod&#233;ration sur un cerveau humain. On remarquera les pustules vertes qui lentement grignotent les tissus (encore) sains, et la coloration ros&#233;e indiquant que le patient est en cours de ban au moment de la prise de vue.
Bravo, il n'&#233;tait pas &#233;vident de capter ce moment magique. Peut-on savoir &#224; qui appartient cette mati&#232;re "grise" ?


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Juillet 2007)

Madagasycara tsara tsara tsara !


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2007)

flower power


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2007)

superbe yvos. très coloré, j'adore




​encore du compact celle là


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (28 Juillet 2007)

en meilleure definition:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## FloMac (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Juillet 2007)

Deuxième couvée bientôt prête pour l'envol


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (28 Juillet 2007)

Prototype des premières Babybotte - 1949






​
FloMac


----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Juillet 2007)

Un petit ciel du nord..une de mes favorites..toujours avec mon fid&#232;le G7 ..

2x trop lourde


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2007)

*P'tite fleur du dimanche* 




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2007)

kromozom, tu as mis la main sur le prochain logo OSX


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

Chut faut pas l'dire...

Je reviens avec une photo, pas taper...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (29 Juillet 2007)

Le lever du soleil ce matin ! ​ 




(photo prise comme ça, donc sans retouches).​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

*Clic pour zoom*​


----------



## ben_g2 (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

ou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!! bingo  un fond d'&#233;cran poster


----------



## ben_g2 (29 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ouéééé!!!! bingo  un fond d'écran poster



:rose: Désolé... C'était ma version de la grenouille qui voulait être plus grosse que le boeuf


----------



## ben_g2 (29 Juillet 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Ben_g2 avant que ça hurle, tu ferai bien de faire un petit tour ICI. C'est un conseil




... Merci, je viens de faire la modification


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2007)

*Bonifacio*


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Majintode (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## dool (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (30 Juillet 2007)

* Bonifacio 





*​


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (30 Juillet 2007)

Une gracieuse apparition dans l'objectif de mon G7..une furtive petite fée des ombres   ..

PS: Alem j'espère que l'image est ok en terme de poids, n'hésite pas à me tenir au courant..


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Et hop une nouvelle page.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

Endymion 3057 a dit:


> PS: Alem j'espère que l'image est ok en terme de poids, n'hésite pas à me tenir au courant..



nickel merci !


----------



## FloMac (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## maiwen (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (31 Juillet 2007)

*Corsica*​


----------



## Sloughi (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jugnin (31 Juillet 2007)

Bon, passer après macmarco, c'est pas du jeu non plus...:rose:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2007)

Babet en live :love:​
edit : il y a m&#234;me une galerie :love: 

il ne me reste plus qu'a trouv&#233; un beau summicon 90 mm :love:


----------



## tweek (1 Août 2007)




----------



## FloMac (1 Août 2007)

Edit : Mr le Modo je suis au dessus des 100 ko :rose: mais pas de beaucoup 
c'est bon ? sinon je re


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Août 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> Edit : Mr le Modo je suis au dessus des 100 ko :rose: mais pas de beaucoup
> c'est bon ? sinon je re




dis, jai mis 100Ko pârce que c'est du web, si je dis 100Ko, c'est que pour tout le monde le respecte. 


tu t'imagines dire à l'agent ? allez siuplait, je roulais juste 20% plus vite


----------



## Picouto (1 Août 2007)




----------



## FloMac (1 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4350029 a dit:
			
		

> dis, jai mis 100Ko pârce que c'est du web, si je dis 100Ko, c'est que pour tout le monde le respecte.
> 
> 
> tu t'imagines dire à l'agent ? allez siuplait, je roulais juste 20% plus vite



oui j'en suis capable 


20 % tout de même
:rose:

tu peux supprimer
je re

bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Macmarco style....... 
Souvent imité, jamais égalé.  





Clic for zoom​


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2007)

*- Plaine des sables - *









Hein ? ouioui en Islande  ​


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2007)

​deuxième du genre


----------



## joubichou (1 Août 2007)

la compression n'a pas arrangé le cliché


----------



## joubichou (1 Août 2007)

aujourd'hui safari photo en foret


----------



## goonie (1 Août 2007)

Promenade en ville :


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2007)

goonie a dit:


> Promenade en ville :


Tiens je connais cet endroit il me semble


----------



## goonie (1 Août 2007)

O la miéu bella Nissa
Regina de li flou...


----------



## PommeQ (1 Août 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (1 Août 2007)

Un peu de classe !


----------



## maiwen (2 Août 2007)

joubichou, j'aime particulièrement ta deuxième sur cette page. le côté ombre, et puis ce joli vert. atmosphère un peu bambi aussi forcément. très jolie


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2007)

( PS : Merci à *Tibo* pour son aide dans le traitement de cette photo. 
 )​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Tramway de Bordeaux​


----------



## Craquounette (2 Août 2007)

​
_Click et je grandirai_​


----------



## fanou (2 Août 2007)




----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (3 Août 2007)

Nous on a pas le 14 juillet mais on a le 1er aoùt ​


----------



## joubichou (3 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un connait cette fleur?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)




----------



## maiwen (3 Août 2007)

jour


----------



## richard-deux (3 Août 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait cette fleur?



Peut-être une variété de passiflores.   
Il faudrait voir le feuillage.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait cette fleur?


Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une douce-amère.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

​

La haute def est sur le clic  (2 Mo+)

Egalement, cette photo me laisse sur ma faim. Alors, je l'ai coll&#233;e dans "bidouillez moi&#8230;", si vous avez quelque chose de plus appropri&#233; &#224; me soumettre, parce que je crois que cette photo a du potentiel 

Merci 

PS : d&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai chang&#233; la photo. La version ne me plaisait pas&#8230;


----------



## goonie (3 Août 2007)

Couleurs du Sud :


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Août 2007)




----------



## FloMac (3 Août 2007)




----------



## macinside (3 Août 2007)

il a de la ma&#238;trise ​


maiwen a dit:


> jour



&#231;a me rappel un reportage photo sur la mauritanie fait en kodakrome


----------



## Foguenne (3 Août 2007)

Je ne varie pas beaucoup mais les seuls autres photos sont prisent au boulot. 
J'ai quand m&#234;me quelques images sympas du boulot.


----------



## tweek (3 Août 2007)

Zoom


----------



## joubichou (4 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2007)

Fera mieux &#224; la prochaine.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Août 2007)




----------



## da capo (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

Instantan&#233; d'hier


----------



## GroDan (5 Août 2007)

Le collectif 'ero en association avec la compagnie des Bains-Douches et la Ville de Montbéliard expose sa "Forêt de Portraits". Créée en 2005-2006 pour le programme "Terrains Cultivés" cette exposition de visages d'habitants du Pays de Montbéliard prend toute sa dimension dans le parc du Près la Rose à Montbéliard. Quarante portraits géants qui tournent par grand vent ainsi qu'une centaine de petits portraits semés au pied des arbres sont ainsi visibles jusqu'à fin août 2007. 
 pour en voir plus​


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2007)

un petit compliment aux petits nouveaux : merci d'avoir respect&#233; les r&#232;gles d&#232;s les premiers posts dans ce forum, je vous f&#233;licite et vous &#234;tes la preuve que certains essayent de s'int&#233;grer au mieux dans les forums ! bienvenus !


----------



## joubichou (5 Août 2007)

Montmartre depuis le d&#244;me du Sacr&#233; Coeur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Picouto (5 Août 2007)

​


----------



## PommeQ (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (5 Août 2007)

En promenade dans la forêt...


----------



## PER180H (5 Août 2007)

la ballade du jour


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2007)




----------



## vousti (6 Août 2007)

Superbe page


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (6 Août 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (6 Août 2007)




----------



## VERETOIZE (6 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> On &#233;vite de citer les photos.  Tu es nouveau, on te pardonne.   Foguenne



J'aime beaucoup cette photos et toutes celles du photofolio. Super joli !


----------



## GroDan (6 Août 2007)

Garanti sans trucage....


Réalisé uniquement en pleine obscurité et à la lampe de poche !


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Août 2007)

L&#224;, pour le coup, j'h&#233;site &#224; te croire... :mouais: 

 en tout cas!


----------



## tweek (6 Août 2007)

Superposition sous Photoshop? à moins que ton appareil ait cette fonction.

En tout cas très réussi


----------



## ederntal (6 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Superposition sous Photoshop? à moins que ton appareil ait cette fonction.
> 
> En tout cas très réussi



Avec un temps de pause ultra long, c'est tout a fait possible... Si c'est le cas, bien joué


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

Expliquez par son auteur ici


----------



## jahrom (6 Août 2007)

Une pensée de Corse à l'heure de l'apéro...


----------



## goonie (6 Août 2007)

Les gorges du Cians : 


:love:


----------



## Captain_X (6 Août 2007)

du magenta plut&#244;t que cyan non ? 

=> []


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2007)

_GroDan fait du S&#233;m&#233;niako ? _

_ah tiens un Gros Cram&#233; dans son Firewall&#8230; 
_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2007)

Mina,de la Compagnie Zacatan


----------



## PommeQ (6 Août 2007)




----------



## PER180H (6 Août 2007)




----------



## vousti (7 Août 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (7 Août 2007)




----------



## wip (7 Août 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (7 Août 2007)

Oui, j'avoue tout dans le coté cuisine...Oui, je vous remercie pour vos CDB ! Non, ce n'est pas trés difficile de faire ça...en 2 heures on a fait 10 images différentes ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (7 Août 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2007)

@ Tirhum : &#231;a fait longtemps, mais je reprendrai bien un de ces jours.


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

&#199;a t'arrive de peindre ?!...


----------



## PommeQ (8 Août 2007)




----------



## wip (8 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (8 Août 2007)




----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

[ Clic image pour aller plus loin ]



​


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2007)

Mes 4 trésors il en manque un sur la photo...


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2007)




----------



## ederntal (8 Août 2007)

Live from playa


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2007)

Roooo le cap ferrat! 

il y a certaines pubs qu'on a pas le droit de regarder !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (8 Août 2007)

Toujours de Corse...


----------



## jahrom (8 Août 2007)

Un peu plus de verdure avec


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

C'est un bon exemple du choix de l'angle de prise de vue !


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2007)

c'est surtout qu'entre temps il s'est p&#233;t&#233; la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (9 Août 2007)




----------



## ederntal (9 Août 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> Belle image, remplie de belles images



JR est un prince. Beau shoot!


----------



## esope (9 Août 2007)

Un kiev 88 avec du 24x36 dedans &#231;a donne &#231;a:









le tout visible avec moi *ici*


----------



## wip (9 Août 2007)

​


----------



## ederntal (9 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Un crop 100&#37; de la photo de mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent (qui ne s'affiche plus d'ailleurs)
Si j'avais su, je l'aurai cadr&#233; comme &#231;a d&#232;s le d&#233;but.


----------



## Aladisse (9 Août 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (9 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Et c'est partiiiiiii :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas la photo qui me pose probl&#232;me, quoi qu'on est en droit de se demander si c'est vraiment sa plus belle photo. C'est l'&#233;talage de la vie priv&#233;e  Mais tu le sais bien, n'est-ce pas ? J'aime la pudeur, c'est plus fort que moi.

Mais allez-y, allez-y


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Captain_X (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360639 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la photo qui me pose problème, quoi qu'on est en droit de se demander si c'est vraiment sa plus belle photo.




c'est l'eternel débat ... l'affect Vs l'esthétisme


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Picouto (10 Août 2007)

Elisabeth, ta boîte à MP est pleine 

avant d'enregistrer au format web, vérifie le profil colorimétrique de ta photo. Pour le web, utilises (et convertis si tu n'es pas dans ce format) le profil sRVB et là tes couleurs seront à peu près bien restituées. 


Stop le flood :


----------



## wip (10 Août 2007)

​


----------



## maiwen (10 Août 2007)

jolie wip  , j'aime bien ce que tu en as fait. le sujet de départ était pas si beau mais t'en a fait quelque de graphique, chouette


----------



## AuGie (10 Août 2007)

Un essai de leger bokeh :




​


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Août 2007)

bon d'accord, je vous la montre mais c'est la derni&#232;re fois...
 


et un petit nouveau, un....

 

et c'est toujours avec mon K800, donc un t&#233;l&#233;phone, alors pas taper...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2007)

Pour une fois qu'il y'a des nuages j'en ai profit&#233;


----------



## vousti (10 Août 2007)

tain...jp:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guigus31 (10 Août 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (10 Août 2007)

Puisqu'on est dans le nuage et dans le couché de soleil... (jp  )


----------



## jahrom (10 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (10 Août 2007)

_jahrom&#8230; point trop n'en faut, on a l'impression que tu n'as qu'un point de vue apr&#232;s ! 

tu veux pas monter m'en faire une du haut du Capo tafunatu ? 
_


----------



## AuGie (10 Août 2007)

Bon ben moi aussi alors :




​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360639 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la photo qui me pose probl&#232;me, quoi qu'on est en droit de se demander si c'est vraiment sa plus belle photo. C'est l'&#233;talage de la vie priv&#233;e  Mais tu le sais bien, n'est-ce pas ? J'aime la pudeur, c'est plus fort que moi.
> 
> Mais allez-y, allez-y



Je comprends ton point de vue, ta pudeur. 
Tu auras remarqu&#233; que je suis beaucoup moins regardant de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;. 
Ma seule exigence, c'est de mettre "mes plus belles photos".
Alors, c'est parfois ma compagne, mon fils, ma filleule. 
Pour moi,une photo vol&#233;e d'un petit africain au congo est 1000 fois plus impudique mais si elle est r&#233;ussie techniquement, pourquoi pas.

Pour la photo que tu commentais, je ne pense pas que ce soit leur plus belle photo, plut&#244;t l'envie de partager un moment heureux. Ce n'est pas le but de ce thread mais c'est compr&#233;hensible.  
Elle a plus sa place dans vos photos insolites ou "les cigognes" 



Captain_X a dit:


> c'est l'eternel d&#233;bat ... l'affect Vs l'esth&#233;tisme



J'ai parfois l'impression en lisant certains ici, ou des pros dans des revues type R&#233;ponse photo, Chasseur d'image que les deux ne sont pas compatible.
J'esp&#232;re personnelement qu'il y a moyen de concilier les deux.

Je ne posterais pas cette photo, m&#234;me si elle est sympathique, amusante pour moi.

Par contre quand je poste cette photo-ci,  celle-ci , ou celle-l&#224;, je ne les poste pas pour dite:"regarder mon fils comme il est beau", je les poste parce que j'estime, peut-&#234;tre &#224; tort, que c'est des images, des portraits r&#233;ussis. Avec une tantative de capter un regard, une attitude, etc,... Alors, oui c'est mon fils, mais c'est d'abord, quand je poste ici, des images class&#233;es dans "mes plus belles photos."

Je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais toujours des portraits " de famille" r&#233;ussis &#224; des photos vol&#233;es. 

Mais peut-&#234;tre que je suis compl&#232;tement tromp&#233; par mon "affect"


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (11 Août 2007)

Il ne faudrait que ce sujet devienne un troll.
Sur la question de l'étalage de la vie privée, toutes les photos que l'on prend parle de nous, le choix du sujet, ce qui nous pousse à appuyer sur le déclencheur ne sont pas des choses anodines. L'esthétisme d'une photo est teinté par notre inconscient. Et dans ce cas on peut parler aussi de déballage de vie privée pour toutes nos photos : "qu'est-ce que cette photo raconte de moi?" 
Bien entendu, ce qui importe c'est surtout la démarche. Un photographe de guerre peut rendre "beau" une photo d'un mutilé de guerre, comme le fait James Nachtwey par exemple.
A ce sujet je ne peux que conseiller la lecture du livre de Serge Tisseron, _Le mystère de la chambre claire - Photographie et inconscient_, et celui de Daniel Arasse, _Anachroniques_, ainsi que le visionnage du documentaire de Christian Frei, _James Nachtwey - War photographer._
Voilà, à bientôt pour de nouvelles photos.
PS : Ce message est garanti sans troll


----------



## NightWalker (11 Août 2007)

Perso, je pense que c'est le petit mot qui accompagne la photo qui trompe le sens de la photo m&#234;me. J'en suis presque certains qui si la photo n'&#233;tait pas accompagn&#233; de petit mots, on n'aurait rien dit. 

On peut quand m&#234;me voir qu'il y a une certaine recherche, une mise en sc&#232;ne sur cette photo. Elle n'est pas centr&#233;e et laisser l'ombre tomber &#224; cot&#233;, l'&#233;criture "fille" ou "gar&#231;on", les couleurs... Je pense que si c'&#233;tait une photo post&#233;e juste pour poster, il aurait commis la premi&#232;re erreur, le sujet se trouverait centr&#233; sur la photo sur ce fond uni. Bien sur il y a le cot&#233; affect, en tout cas je la trouve tr&#232;s belle cette photo. 





Edit : Paul on s'est crois&#233;, je suis d'acc avec toi


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2007)

Le but de mon message n'était pas de troller. 
Juste de rappeler qu'il y a place ici pour toutes les photos, pour autant que ce soit "vos plus belles photos".
Certains sont dérangés par des images "privées", moi, bcp de paysage m'ennuie (pas tous hein! ) mais ce n'est pas le problème tant que l'esprit du thread est respecté.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Qu'est ce qui s'exprime l&#224;, l'affect ou l'esth&#233;tisme?
Moi je dirai: les deux mon capitaine...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Août 2007)

*Château de Blancafort (Berry)





*​


----------



## zamal85 (11 Août 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Août 2007)

Mamya, soeur de Gilbra.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> ...Pour moi,une photo vol&#233;e d'un petit africain au congo est 1000 fois plus impudique mais si elle est r&#233;ussie techniquement, pourquoi pas....



Je ne parlais bien entendu pas de tes photos CarodeDakar.

Je parlais de photos de certains Europ&#233;ens qui volent des photo (ce n'est pas un crime, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait aussi), souvent pas terrible et sur lequel on devrait s'extasier juste par ce qu'elle repr&#233;sente l'Afrique et sa mis&#232;re.

Apr&#232;s, il y a aussi moyen de faire des photos sublimes qui repr&#233;sentent la mis&#232;re. 

Bon, une photo perso.


----------



## Aladisse (11 Août 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (11 Août 2007)

@Aladisse

C'est le projet Face2Face de JR?


----------



## mado (11 Août 2007)

​


----------



## mado (11 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (11 Août 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2007)

Tiens, on dirait un concert de Punish Yourself!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Il existe des méthodes d'épilation plus douce quand même. 
Pour attaquer à la ponceuse d'angle, faut avoir le poil sacrement dru...
Ceci dit Captain, change de slip, celui-ci à fait son temps non?  
Tout cela me fait penser à Archaos Circus
Oups, j'arrive avec une photo sous peu.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (12 Août 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2007)

Alassio. Liugurie. Italie​.


----------



## mado (12 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

Bonjour, c'est la deuxième fois que je poste une photo ici, alors un peu d'indulgence... :rose: 

J'ai essayé des fonctions sur mon appareil photo, je m'y mets lentement mais surement, bon, je sais pas si c'est top comme photo, mais je voulais prendre le contraste entre les gros nuages tout gris au dessus de la cathé et les nuages bleus, heu, le ciel bleu, un peu plus loin... J'ai mis ensembles les photos à un peu à la va-vite, genre bidouillage... en plus j'ai la tremblotte quand je prends des photos, donc, je sais pas ce que vous en pensez... 





click image pour version plus grande​
Mouais... c'était plus joli en vrai. :rose:


----------



## takamaka (12 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> en plus j'ai la tremblotte quand je prends des photos, donc, je sais pas ce que vous en pensez...


je pense que t'as passé trop de temps au café de l'évêché


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2007)

Ca faisait longtemps...  De bien belles photos toujours sur ce fil...


----------



## ederntal (12 Août 2007)

J'adore ta photo de chateau de sable Jpmiss    




​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Août 2007)




----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

Sympa, c'est quoi qu'il a dans les mains l'ancien?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Sympa, c'est quoi qu'il a dans les mains l'ancien?


&#199;a ressemble quand m&#234;me beaucoup &#224; un filet de p&#234;che. Et on ne cite toujours pas les photos&#8230;


----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a ressemble quand m&#234;me beaucoup &#224; un filet de p&#234;che. Et on ne cite toujours pas les photos&#8230;


Zut j'aurais d&#251; regarder plus longuement la photo, j'aurais remarqu&#233; le logo Guy Cotten sur la cotte :rose: 

Enfin ca aurait pu &#234;tre une moustiquaire g&#233;ante


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Ha... Je pensais qu'il &#233;tait en train de peigner les trois derniers poils qui restent sur le caillou de sa copine (qui n'a plus coup&#233; ses cheveux depuis l'&#226;ge de 18 ans).



edit: bon ben ma photo s'affiche pas...


----------



## doudou83 (13 Août 2007)

*P'tite fleur du jour 





*​


----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ha... Je pensais qu'il était en train de peigner les trois derniers poils qui restent sur le caillou de sa copine


----------



## Aladisse (13 Août 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (13 Août 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas plus (crédible) que toi photographiant des dominicains pour l'_Osservatore Romano_, je te l'accorde.






​


----------



## PommeQ (13 Août 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (13 Août 2007)




----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

J'ai choisi!


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> J'ai choisi!



Moi aussi, même s'il m'arrive d'envier celle moins terre à terre...


----------



## Picouto (13 Août 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> @Pascal et Christophe :
> 
> superbe alternance, rare !
> 
> :love:


Je ne fais que regarder le doigt du maître qui pointe la lune.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je ne fais que regarder le doigt du maître qui pointe la lune.



Je ne sais pas lequel des deux pointe le plus la lune...  :rateau:


----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi, même s'il m'arrive d'envier celle moins terre à terre...


Non mais ce dos, c'est à se cramer les yeux derrière l'écran :style:

En tout cas, j'ai hâte de poster mes premières photopentax!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Août 2007)

promis, c'est pas ma viie priv&#233;e... le chat pas tapper, mais je trouvais que la lumi&#232;re &#233;tait belle...

nain+tomates


----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> nain+tomates


 c'est ton fils que tu nommes le nain?


----------



## ederntal (13 Août 2007)




----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

Celle-l&#224; je l'ai vu sur ton blog&#8230; Tu veux vraiment la vendre!


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> c'est ton fils que tu nommes le nain?



bein oui... il est encore dans ces tailles là, j'imagine que ça va changer, mais pour le moment...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> promis, c'est pas ma viie priv&#233;e...* le chat pas tapper*, mais je trouvais que la lumi&#232;re &#233;tait belle...




J'ai encore tap&#233; personne, &#231;a se saurait 


(Je rajoute le quote, je vois qu'il y en a qui ne suivent pas  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4364622 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore tapé personne, ça se saurait



Voila qu'il parle tout seul maintenant... :rateau:  

Ca va pas mon chaton?


----------



## AuGie (13 Août 2007)

Edit&#233;, merci les coups de boules vert pour les conditions de posts


----------



## AuGie (13 Août 2007)

Prise &#224; Bonnieux dans le Luberon :






Vous pouvez trouver le reste sur ma galerie Flickr


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)

je me permet, exceptionnellement, de reposter cette photo car j'ai débouché la branche d'arbre et remonté un peu la courbe.
Je pense qu'elle est mieux ainsi.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2007)

Alassio. Ligurie. Italie
​


----------



## esope (13 Août 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Août 2007)

décidément JP nous faire voir la côte d'azur sous tous ses aspects !
moi qui n'y était pas cet été, c'est un plaisir de soleil et de chaleur !
par contre dans une semaine,direction les Hautes Alpes et les Ecrins! (juste un peu au dessus!)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (14 Août 2007)

je sais j'ai cadré un poil serré


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Août 2007)

beau baryton tenu par une charmante jeune fille


----------



## PommeQ (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Août 2007)




----------



## AuGie (14 Août 2007)

Miam :


----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (14 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (14 Août 2007)

.
.


.
.


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)




----------



## dool (14 Août 2007)

Bartabas'horses​
Edit : oups :rose: d&#233;sol&#233;e mon alemounet d'eumour


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_pour vleroy : elle est mignonne mais comme je te sens en verve, je te rappelle les r&#232;gles : une photo/jour

ceci dit, elle est mignonne ! 

dool ma ch&#233;rie : tu es chiante, t'aurais pu attendre quelques secondes ! :love:
_


----------



## esope (14 Août 2007)

je sais qu'il y a un fil dédié à la macro mais celle ci c'est vraiment une de mes plus belles photos...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2007)

Certains d'entre vous se sont plaint par les divers moyens gracieusement mis &#224; leur disposition par macg&#233; du fait qu'il n'y avait pas assez de bleu sur mes photos pr&#233;c&#233;dentes. En effet on pouvait y voir du rouge ou meme du vert. 

Je tiens a r&#233;parer cette anomalie sur le champs:


----------



## Manic (14 Août 2007)

C'est un scan de n&#233;gatif (h&#233; oui, de l'argentique!). La photo date d'il y a quelques semaines. En passant, la compression JPEG g&#226;che les d&#233;tails, mais bon.


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Certains d'entre vous se sont plaint par les divers moyens gracieusement mis à leur disposition par macgé du fait qu'il n'y avait pas assez de bleu sur mes photos précédentes. En effet on pouvait y voir du rouge ou meme du vert.
> 
> Je tiens a réparer cette anomalie sur le champs:



je m'occupe des verts dès demain


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_&#231;a date pas mal, c'&#233;tait l'iPod de Benjamin&#8230;





_


----------



## willsdorf (14 Août 2007)




----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Dory (15 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

Pour rebondir sur la photo de Paul Foguenne


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (15 Août 2007)

C'est pas interdit de centrer


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2007)

_si ! 








_


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est pas interdit de centrer



Dans certains cas, on peut.


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

@Foguenne
Comment sont-elles r&#233;alis&#233;es ces photos sur fond blanc 
Parce qu'elles sont tr&#232;s belles&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (15 Août 2007)

La r&#233;ponse est ici. Merci Paul.


----------



## mfay (15 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> @Foguenne
> Comment sont-elles r&#233;alis&#233;es ces photos sur fond blanc
> Parce qu'elles sont tr&#232;s belles&#8230;



Facile : Superglue et collage au plafond 
A mon avis, le truc c'est plut&#244;t l'&#233;clairage qui fait toute la qualit&#233; : Soit flash cobra orient&#233; au plafond ou sur le cot&#233;. Soit diff&#233;rent panneaux ou r&#233;flecteur ?

Visite &#224; la Grande Courbe : Ferme fortifi&#233;e et bien retap&#233;e (toujours en cours).


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> La r&#233;ponse est ici. Merci Paul.


Merci Lastrada et merci Paul.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2007)

Cherbourg?...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2007)

Quelle bande de centriste... :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

c'est quoi ce point rouge dans le dos?
(superbe)


----------



## Joelaloose (15 Août 2007)

première photo de mes quelques jours passés en bretagne


----------



## ederntal (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (15 Août 2007)

ca va bien le bleu maintenant heeeeinnnnnnnn


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2007)

_on a eu du bleu aujourd'hui, ce fut m&#234;me heureux.
Mais comme il pleut en amour*, &#231;a finit toujours par une bonne drache
et chacun rentre chez soi, seul.


*j'aime bien ce titre mais personne avec qui lire les po&#232;mes&#8230;_​


----------



## PommeQ (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Macounette (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)




----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (16 Août 2007)

Comme le thème était au bleu, et comme j'ai un peu de retard...




​


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2007)

_m'en suis chop&#233; un super coup de soleil sur le front ! _​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Août 2007)




----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

Ca ferait presque un joli dyptique  


Pour pas flooder :


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2007)

Bon alors faudrait savoir! 
Certains d'entre vous se sont plaint par les divers moyens gracieusement mis &#224; leur disposition par macg&#233; du fait qu'il y avait trop de bleu sur ma photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente. En effet on ne pouvait y voir ni du jaune ni du vert et encore moins dur rouge. 

Je tiens a r&#233;parer cette anomalie sur le champs:


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2007)

Effrayant !


----------



## joubichou (16 Août 2007)

Mon metier nous expose souvent aux frelons ,mais là on a battu le record,un nid énorme sur 5 étages dans une branche de peuplier,là vous avez le portrait de la reine (clic pour agrandir)


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2007)

oufti la tronche de la _madame_... impressionnant ! :affraid:

dis, tu te balades sur les arbres avec ton matos de macro ?


----------



## Captain_X (16 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> dis, tu te balades sur les arbres avec ton matos de macro ?




toujours au cas o&#249; il ai envi de pisser 

=>[]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Effrayant !



Oui... Nice c'est plein de pinzutti...


----------



## Joelaloose (16 Août 2007)

Je me permet exceptionnellement une deuxi&#232;me photo sur cette page pour rebondir sur ta photo, Al&#232;m. Elle me rappel celle-ci que j'ai pu prendre derni&#232;rement.
[MODE LECHE CUL]Et comme l'ambiance est &#224; la discution une photo ne fera pas de mal[/MODE LECHE CUL]

Au passage, prendre une photo sur un zodiaque en pleine mer..... c'est dur




​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Nice c'est plein de pinzutti...



Nan c'est pas Nice c'est Alassio a 100 bornes côté Italien. ET c'est plein de Milanais.


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan c'est pas Nice c'est Alassio a 100 bornes côté Italien. ET c'est plein de Milanais.




ça doit faire plein d'escalopes sur la plage, ça 




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

yvos a dit:


> &#231;a doit faire plein d'escalopes sur la plage, &#231;a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pascal77 sort de ce corps


----------



## jahrom (16 Août 2007)

Par quoi je commence demain : piscine ou mer ?


----------



## Captain_X (16 Août 2007)




----------



## vousti (16 Août 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Août 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2007)

Hors la participation des deux poules d'eau, un renard... C'est la superposition d'une dizaine de photos identiques qui l'a fait apparaître sur l'une d'elle.


----------



## Aladisse (17 Août 2007)




----------



## AuGie (17 Août 2007)

Le ciel chez moi hier soir :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Août 2007)

Un batteur (Willie Jones accompagnant Kurt Elling, Gent 2007), la moindre des choses pour honorer Max Roach qui s'est éteint 
hier soir...
Je ne verrai jamais Sonny Rollins et Max Roach ensembles, seuls sur une scène...le rêve était dur à réaliser il devient maintenant impossible...


----------



## goonie (17 Août 2007)




----------



## nath77 (17 Août 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Août 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (17 Août 2007)

Dans le port de la trinité s/ mer, y'a des marins qui chantent... et qui ont de beaux bateaux


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (18 Août 2007)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

et pour ceux qui sont tentés de me dire qu'elle est mimi, c'est là


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (18 Août 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai parfois l'impression en lisant certains ici, ou des pros dans des revues type Réponse photo, Chasseur d'image que les deux ne sont pas compatible.
> J'espère personnelement qu'il y a moyen de concilier les deux.



Une expo qui montre qu'il y a moyen dont je parle ici


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Août 2007)

Une petite vue bretonne...


----------



## PommeQ (18 Août 2007)




----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Août 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Août 2007)

Une autre vue bretonne non loin de la pr&#233;c&#233;dente...


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (19 Août 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (19 Août 2007)

tentative de portrait de la société
http://www.contre-faits.org/spip.php?article40 (en cours)


----------



## zamal85 (19 Août 2007)




----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

*merci de respecter les consignes : 1 photo/jour, 700 pixels maxi et 100Ko maxi*


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Août 2007)




----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_j'ai pas vu le d&#233;but, c'est ou ?????
_


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371462 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai pas vu le début, c'est ou ?????
> _




Ici, mais y en a qu'une, j'ai toute une série à travailler et à mettre en ligne.


----------



## Joelaloose (19 Août 2007)

Il parait que parfois en Bretagne il ne ne fait pas beau !!!.... il parait





Edit pour Al&#232;m: On m'a toujours dit qu'il pleuvait que sur les cons....


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_c'est une l&#233;gende, il fait toujours beau entre deux averses... 
_


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2007)

Carnac?


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_tricheur ! 
_


----------



## EMqA (19 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (20 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Août 2007)

...oui mais quand il fait beau en Bretagne, il fait beau ! 

Et puis les faibles pluies nous garantissent une belle verdure ! 





_Vide grenier des Sables d'Or, mon p&#233;ch&#233; mignon...
_
(Heu, ce n'est pas une de mes plus belles photos  )


----------



## Joelaloose (20 Août 2007)

Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire d'ailleur : 






Le ciel est plutôt bleu parfois ​


----------



## IceandFire (20 Août 2007)

toujours fais avec mon "jetable" allemand


----------



## PommeQ (20 Août 2007)




----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

beaucoup trop lourde

​


----------



## PommeQ (20 Août 2007)

Alèm ... j'ai que 2 bebetes dans mon entourage immédiat (2 tofs dans la même journée  ) ... + moi ... mais là je te dois un autoportrait


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Alèm ... j'ai que 2 bebetes dans mon entourage immédiat (2 tofs dans la même journée  ) ... + moi ... mais là je te dois un autoportrait



en même temps, c'est pas le fil de vos bebetes


----------



## wip (20 Août 2007)

​
Je vous raconte pas comme les couleurs souffrent au passage de la moulinette du web... ​


----------



## olof (20 Août 2007)

Petit arc-en-ciel, à peine retouché 




​


----------



## willsdorf (20 Août 2007)




----------



## yvos (20 Août 2007)

edit: trop lourd  + couleurs degeu, zou &#224; la poub en fait


----------



## AuGie (20 Août 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (20 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Août 2007)




----------



## EMqA (21 Août 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (21 Août 2007)

Exposition de Minerva Cueva au Grand Café à Saint Nazaire. 
Cette artiste mexicaine, veut nous faire réfléchir au partage de l'eau potable dans un monde globalisé.

Réalisons nous, notre chance d'avoir de l'eau potable au robinet en France, tandis que dans d'autres pays l'eau potable n'est disponible qu'en bouteille à un prix supérieur à celui des sodas!







​


----------



## PommeQ (21 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)




----------



## blafoot (21 Août 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> On ne site pas les photos, merci.



Big fish ?  

pas mal du tout ^^


----------



## Captain_X (21 Août 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Août 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2007)




----------



## macinside (22 Août 2007)

musique ​


----------



## NightWalker (22 Août 2007)




----------



## tweek (22 Août 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2007)

(*Click to enlarge*.  ) 
​


----------



## vousti (22 Août 2007)

vous fait faire des rencontres sublimes:love:


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2007)

_c'est vrai


_


----------



## dvz (22 Août 2007)

Photo prise en juillet dernier. Appareil Canon Powershot Pro 1


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Août 2007)

Dans la m&#234;me s&#233;rie un jour... heu de grand soleil


----------



## wip (22 Août 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2007)

​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2007)

Infinie particularité :




​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Une nouvelle page commence


----------



## maiwen (22 Août 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (22 Août 2007)




----------



## hunjord (22 Août 2007)

Picture have been supressed by moderator. (c'est faux !)

par contre l'orgueil ne s'efface pas &#224; priori&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (22 Août 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2007)

Vous &#234;tes tous des terroristes de la photo. ​


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Août 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (23 Août 2007)

guerre du liban l'an passé
la photo est prise 3 à 4 jours après la fin de la guerre
on y voit la démarcation entre un quartier chiite et chrétien (dans le cas présent)


----------



## esope (23 Août 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vous offre son fatras choisi et de passage sous la lumière trop forte : lanterne, racine, icône, clefs du Pajero, galets de la Drôme..


Faut arrêter de ramasser toutes les merdes qui traînent par terre... 



zamal85 a dit:


> on y voit la démarcation entre un quartier chiite et chrétien (dans le cas présent)



Y'a un camp qu'est moins soigneux que l'autre...


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> guerre du liban l'an passé
> la photo est prise 3 à 4 jours après la fin de la guerre
> on y voit la démarcation entre un quartier chiite et chrétien (dans le cas présent)



_moi, je vois surtout un bidouillage moche malheureusement pour ta photo et ton propos. :hein:_


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2007)

*Grug, vleroy, zamal85, hunjord et Dendrim&#232;re : merci de bien noter que c'est 100Ko maximum&#8230;  (pour ceux qui n'auraient pas eu la chose en live par impossibilit&#233; technique&#8230;  )*


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Août 2007)

Toujours dans la m&#234;me s&#233;rie... Celle-ci a &#233;t&#233; prise &#224; quelques m&#232;tres de la seconde.


----------



## wip (23 Août 2007)

​


----------



## MamaCass (23 Août 2007)

J'aime beaucoup cette photo, mais le truc devant orange m'énerve :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

​
au moins sur la taille


----------



## Captain_X (23 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4375642 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, je vois surtout un bidouillage moche malheureusement pour ta photo et ton propos. :hein:_



allez hop Zamal => poste la dans bidouillez moi  y'a moyen de faire des trucs canons avec...


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> allez hop Zamal => poste la dans bidouillez moi  y'a moyen de faire des trucs *canons* avec...



Est-ce bien adapté comme mot?


----------



## zamal85 (23 Août 2007)

bon bah j'en reposte une (vu que j'ai posté à minuit) :rateau: et que je me suis trompé de sujet :rateau: et qu'en plus elle est moche :rateau:

à 5km de la frontière israélienne à Benti Jbeil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

La p'tite soeur de la précédente.


----------



## monvilain (23 Août 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 14860

	

		
			
		

		
	
Entre 2 tricks....


----------



## toys (23 Août 2007)




----------



## vousti (23 Août 2007)

merci à tous pour vos cdb​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Août 2007)




----------



## joubichou (23 Août 2007)




----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

Excellente!  :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2007)

*toys et vousti : le poids d'image ? 
*


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2007)




----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2007)

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Macounette (23 Août 2007)

Tiens, ça me rappelle ceci. 




​ _
(c'est une photo assez ancienne... pas sûre de ne pas l'avoir déjà postée...)_


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2007)

​


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (23 Août 2007)

C'est un nouveau fil " Postez vos plus belles photos de botanique"....


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Oooh!!!  une pub coca-cola en N&B


----------



## fanou (24 Août 2007)




----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (24 Août 2007)




----------



## toys (24 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4376655 a dit:
			
		

> *toys et vousti : le poids d'image ? *


désolé mais s'est dificile de réduire le poid des ames.


pardont mrs


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Août 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> bon bah j'en reposte une (vu que j'ai post&#233; &#224; minuit) :rateau: et que je me suis tromp&#233; de sujet :rateau: et qu'en plus elle est moche :rateau:
> 
> &#224; 5km de la fronti&#232;re isra&#233;lienne &#224; Benti Jbeil




:modo:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2007)

si zamal estime que c'est l'une de ses plus belles photos, pourquoi pas ? La volont&#233; pol&#233;mique de ses photos ne me d&#233;range pas personnellement. J'aimerais rappeler que la politique n'a le droit de cit&#233; seulement au comptoir du Bar. Alors tant que le discours n'est pas d&#233;plac&#233;, ses photos resteront. Apr&#232;s tout, l'une des photos les plus vendues est une photo du Che&#8230;


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4377262 a dit:
			
		

> si zamal estime que c'est l'une de ses plus belles photos, pourquoi pas ? La volonté polémique de ses photos ne me dérange pas personnellement.



+1


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4377262 a dit:
			
		

> ... J'aimerais rappeler que la politique n'a le droit de cité seulement au comptoir du Bar...



Et encore... je me rappel m'être fait Douste-blazé mais bon...


----------



## wip (24 Août 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos commentaires sur ma photo d'oiseau
(c'est pas une mouette Roberto, mais je connais pas son nom...  ) :rose:. 
​ 




_Les d&#233;but de soir&#233;e sur l'eau, c'est toujours magique..._​


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2007)

_La Grand-Place de Bruxelles, un midi d'été. Un autre matériel (mon petit Sony ultracompact bleu de 2 megapixels ) _



​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (24 Août 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (24 Août 2007)

England ?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Août 2007)

Une affaire de tuyaux :




​


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

_vos avis m'intéressent_


----------



## joanes (24 Août 2007)




----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Août 2007)

​


----------



## fanou (24 Août 2007)




----------



## esope (25 Août 2007)

'tain elle a pris un sacr&#233; coup &#224; la compression...


----------



## zamal85 (25 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

Une petite dernière pour la route et surtout pour citer Bernar Venet l'artiste qui a réalisé ces sculptures. 
J'avais complètement oublié de citer le monsieur.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Août 2007)

_si moi mais tu veux pas&#8230; 
_


----------



## IceandFire (25 Août 2007)

compay davido (argentique)


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2007)

*c'est bon, l&#224;, non????*


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2007)




----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


>



Tu as besoin de (re)lire les consignes:sleep:


----------



## esope (25 Août 2007)

AAAAAHH Bibabelou c'est 700pxl max de large et 100ko  

flute grilled par chandler...

&#169;PPF


----------



## Virpeen (25 Août 2007)

Maison du Haut-Jura... (beurk à la compression :rose


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2007)

_et d'autres choses ici_​


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Août 2007)

Vertigo !!! youpiii !!!​




Vous allez bouffer du parapente pendant au moins une semaine :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2007)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Vous allez bouffer du parapente pendant au moins une semaine :love:



me semble que je reconnais.


----------



## Macounette (25 Août 2007)

Ahhh Vertigo... que de souvenirs :love:

Dans un tout autre registre :  Clyde Wright, _Golden Gate Quartet_


----------



## fanou (25 Août 2007)

après les moineaux je passe aux grottes...


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_presque une exception &#224; la r&#232;gle&#8230; une &#233;tude de gamme de gris et de la solitude&#8230;






ps : j'invite les curieux &#224; regarder les propri&#233;t&#233;s de cette photo avec Firefox&#8230; surtout le poids 
_


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2007)

Ponpon !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4379738 a dit:
			
		

> _presque une exception à la règle une étude de gamme de gris et de la solitude
> 
> ps : j'invite les curieux à regarder les propriétés de cette photo avec Firefox surtout le poids
> _



102404 octets   
 

Nice Shoot !


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_encore une qui va couler donc&#8230;  (edit : je parle de la ville : Venise)



ps : &#231;a ne te vise pas Tyite bulle, je commence juste &#224; partager les points de vue d'Amok&#8230; 
ps 2 : on en cause en priv&#233; mon Momok si tu veux des explications&#8230; 
_


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

allez Alem, tu vois ça finit par payer


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2007)

De Würzburg pour être précis.

_Oui, avec le recul, la photo n'est peut-être pas si terrible, mais il y a de bons souvenirs cachés derrière, c'est ça aussi l'art _​


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_euh non, l'art c'est ce qui se voit, les souvenirs, c'est pas de l'art sauf si tu t'appelles Proust. 
_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2007)




----------



## richard-deux (26 Août 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_tu habites face &#224; Staten Island ou quoi ? 
_


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380738 a dit:
			
		

> _tu habites face à Staten Island ou quoi ?
> _




Monsieur est connaisseur...
Je suis plutot de cote de Fort Green Park !


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_tu sais bien que j'ai pas mal train&#233; dans Brooklyn Park Slope&#8230; 

mais bon, yavait un bout de chemin depuis Midtown o&#249; je logeais (42nd floor dans le Corinthian, juste au-dessus de la sortie du Queens Midtown Tunnel )
_


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380747 a dit:
			
		

> _tu sais bien que j'ai pas mal trainé dans Brooklyn Park Slope
> 
> mais bon, yavait un bout de chemin depuis Midtown où je logeais (42nd floor dans le Corinthian, juste au-dessus de la sortie du Queens Midtown Tunnel )
> _


J'irais revoir ma Normandie Picardie... 




=>[]


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

Je suis le parrain de cette magnifique petite fille, elle a toujours le sourir et je l'adore.


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

tu sais que 1632 pixels de large, &#231;a ne passe pas sur mon &#233;cran ?

tu sais, si je dis &#231;a, c'est parce qu'il faut que les gens puissent la voir&#8230;


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

Explique j' ai rien compris.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Explique j' ai rien compris.


R&#233;solution de ton &#233;cran ?!...
R&#233;solution d'un &#233;cran de portable, par exemple ?!... 


Lis donc les consignes, en en-t&#234;te du forum "portfolio"... 



&#201;DIT : 





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Motif: grill&#233; par un Normand&#8230;



_Sorry d'avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; ta place. _


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

bah &#231;a j'avais bien vu&#8230; 

tu postes une image qui fait 1632 pixels de large&#8230; toi, tu l'as s&#251;rement regard&#233; sur ton ordi via Aper&#231;u&#8230; ok, &#231;a roxxe avec Aper&#231;u&#8230; mais tu sais, le web, c'est bien pour les choses l&#233;g&#232;res et qui rentrent dans l'&#233;cran&#8230; hors tu vois, moi mon &#233;cran il ne fait que 1280 pixels de large _(j'en ai deux, vieille tradition avant que Leopard ne m'apporte Spaces) _donc je ne vois pas ta photo en entier. Du coup, je t'invite &#224; lire les sujets pr&#233;vus ici et ici.

compris ?


----------



## zamal85 (27 Août 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (27 Août 2007)




----------



## teo (27 Août 2007)

Alèm, tu as raison, l'editing, c'est le plus dur... j'ai hésité et puis finalement... un beau moment qui s'est poursuivi jusque tard :love:









Clic image pour la suite​


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_l'editing c'est le d&#233;but d'un regard artistique ou critique. 
_


----------



## wip (27 Août 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2007)




----------



## joanes (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4381258 a dit:
			
		

> _l'editing c'est le d&#233;but d'un regard artistique ou critique.
> _



Heu... c'est quoi l'editing??:mouais:


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Heu... c'est quoi l'editing??:mouais:



_euh, tu devrais à ton voisin de bureau ses outils de recherche sur le web   

sinon, pris sur canon.photo.free.fr

_


> _On voit souvent des internautes poster dans des forums de critique plusieures photos très semblables et souvent des photos du même sujet. Bien souvent, de ces photos il n'y en a qu'une seule qui sort vraiment du lot et qui est magnifique alors que les autres ne sont qu'illustratives pour donner un peu différents points de vue d'un lieu.
> 
> Je me demande donc ce qui fait que les gens ne sont pas capable de faire une sélection par eux-même pour ne montrer que *LA* photo qui sort vraiment du lot. Est-ce qu'ils attendent qu'on leur dise que c'est celle-ci la meilleure où bien est-ce qu'ils l'ont vu par eux-même ?
> 
> ...


_

j'ai laissé les fautes _


----------



## joanes (27 Août 2007)

Ah ok, ok, le triing alors  

Merci pour ces explications


----------



## silvio (27 Août 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Ah ok, ok, le triing alors
> 
> Merci pour ces explications



Ouais .. faut bien laisser reposer ......... des fois plusieurs années .... 
le point de vue évoluant, on peut trouver des photos bonnes, alors qu'on les avait jugé passables ... 
mais généralement, ça marche dans l'autre sens .... 
le fonctionnement d'iPhoto (ou tout autre gestionnaire de photos) permet de noter les photos ... au bout de quelques mois, on affine plus facilement en comparant des séries, des thèmes, voire des photos qui n'ont rien à voir ...


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Août 2007)

@ Alèm: c'est bon, là, j'ai bon, dis, j'ai bon?


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_il me semble que tu l'as d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; et que ton horizon n'est pas tr&#232;s droit&#8230; 
_


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4381694 a dit:
			
		

> _il me semble que tu l'as déjà posté et que ton horizon n'est pas très droit
> _




ah oui tiens, mais dans l'autre sens...
l'horizon bouge tout le temps, il devient parfois presque verticon


----------



## ben_g2 (27 Août 2007)

72ko


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_bon alors, on reprend tout, tu relis le premier message du sujet et tu me remets en ligne cette photo pesant 2,70 le poids maxi ! 
_


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2007)

2 Photos mais elles sont liées. 









Prisent au Canon G7, recadré en 3/2.


----------



## Picouto (27 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (28 Août 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (28 Août 2007)

Je me permet de mettre deux photos, une à été prise de près et l'autre de loin. Hier matin 27.08.07 ​ 






^​


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)




----------



## mado (28 Août 2007)

​


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Août 2007)

Bon, ça c'est fait...


----------



## ben_g2 (28 Août 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (28 Août 2007)

Un détail du Léman... 

​


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

c'est ta plus belle photo?


----------



## esope (28 Août 2007)

à la base pour le sujet 72 heures...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2007)

Sapin dans la brume du petit matin. 




​


----------



## fanou (28 Août 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (28 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est ta plus belle photo?




la plus belle de celles que je voulais poster aujourd'hui...


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est ta plus belle photo?



_surtout qu'à Mers, ya mieux à faire foi de picard ! _


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4383357 a dit:
			
		

> _surtout qu'à Mers, ya mieux à faire foi de picard ! _



difficile de tout mettre sur une photo, non?


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> difficile de tout mettre sur une photo, non?



_non, la preuve

(désolé pour le poids, ça sera une exception )






ya tout là, non ? _


----------



## samoussa (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4383376 a dit:
			
		

> _non, la preuve&#8230;
> 
> (d&#233;sol&#233; pour le poids, &#231;a sera une exception&#8230; )
> ya tout l&#224;, non ? _



pour 2 petits ko on te pardonne va  
et puis j'adore Martin Parr


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4383376 a dit:
			
		

> (désolé pour le poids, ça sera une exception )




pas sympa pour les mamies.

ça, non


pas sympa


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4383376 a dit:
			
		

> ya tout l&#224;, non ?


Ouaip, la mer qui penche, une mamie qui penche, une autre qui dors ou qui est d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; on sait pas  , de vilaines poussi&#232;re, une m&#233;chante surex...
Et sache que l'on ne parle pas du poids des femmes notamment lorsqu'il sagit de vieilles dames


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_c'est mon ex-belle-grand-m&#232;re ! 
_


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4383401 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est mon ex-belle-grand-mère !
> _



ex-belle  grand-mère ou ex - belle-grand-mère   

non parce que le coup du poids, c'est déjà pas sympa, mais alors là


----------



## Mops Argo (28 Août 2007)




----------



## samoussa (28 Août 2007)

A chacun la sienne  (Humour)




​


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4383376 a dit:
			
		

> _non, la preuve&#8230;
> 
> (d&#233;sol&#233; pour le poids, &#231;a sera une exception&#8230; )
> 
> ...





et &#231;a, &#231;a donne pas envie de manger des frites.....:mouais::rateau:













oui bon je sais c'est une par jour mais j'me permets, j'suis pas l&#224; pendant 10 jours...j'en profite...
la suite de Mers...avec cette incongruit&#233; de la rue...










voil&#224;, c'est tout, promis!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> A chacun la sienne  (Humour)
> 
> tof



C'est sur, tout le monde n'a pas un travelo en guise de belle doche.



Sinon Mers, j'veux pas dire mais vous ne nous donnez pas vraiment  envie d'aller y faire un tour. 



Peut &#234;tre supprim&#233;, d&#233;bordement compulsif.


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2007)

oui, on va revenir au sujet en se calmant. _


kromozom : tout endroit &#224; son int&#233;r&#234;t. Pour ma part (chauvine ? ), Mers, Le Tr&#233;port, le Touquet, Fort-Mahon, Berck, j'aime bien. le tourisme du nord a ses folklores amusants. 

va demander &#224;_ Harry Gruyaert


----------



## wip (29 Août 2007)

Comme j'en avais déjà parlé, la différence entre l'intérieur et l'extérieur de l'église d'Erice en Sicile est frappante (surtout au niveau du plafond) .

Extérieur






Intérieur



​


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Août 2007)

dis moi, tu n'abuserais pas de la d&#233;formation par hasard...


----------



## wip (29 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> dis moi, tu n'abuserais pas de la déformation par hasard...


Bah, c'est du grand angle quoi (EF-S 10-22) 
Tu as de la chance, j'ai pas encore succombé au Fish-eye


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Août 2007)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de parapente...?


----------



## Redoch (29 Août 2007)




----------



## Kukana (29 Août 2007)

photo dans l'avion avec mon iPod dans les oreilles.


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Août 2007)

La viande y est tout de même excellente


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

@ Redoch : o&#249; est situ&#233; ce bat&#238;ment?


----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (29 Août 2007)

C'est pas vraiment la "plus belle" mais je l'aime bien quand m&#234;me




Edit: elle fait 222ko mais je sais pas comment la r&#233;duire sur ce PC de m**** ...


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2007)

(clic+)


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Edit: elle fait 222ko mais je sais pas comment la réduire sur ce PC de m**** ...



_je vois ça après mon repas _


----------



## zamal85 (30 Août 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (30 Août 2007)

JR - Arles 2007​


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

J'adore vos photos...C'est le rayon de soleil de ma journée parisienne.
Juste une petite question : Existe il sur ce forum un fil ou on pourrait connaitre la marque de vos appareils photos?  

Merci encore pour ces photos richent en couleurs.


----------



## wip (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> J'adore vos photos...C'est le rayon de soleil de ma journée parisienne.
> Juste une petite question : Existe il sur ce forum un fil ou on pourrait connaitre la marque de vos appareils photos?
> 
> Merci encore pour ces photos richent en couleurs.


Heureux de t'apporter du soleil en cette année plutot... pluvieuse .
Sinon, pour les marques, il y a de tout, alors ne te focalise pas la-dessus, c'est pas ça l'important .





​


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2007)

Toujours dans la nature :


----------



## maximeG (30 Août 2007)

La question habituelle: vous en pensez quoi:love:


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

C'est ta plus belle photo?  
Bon ok


----------



## Captain_X (30 Août 2007)

maximeG a dit:


> img
> 
> 
> La question habituelle: vous en pensez quoi:love:



il lui manque 1 sec de pose


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2007)

_'tain de compression jpeg​_


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2007)

il fut un gens  

je me rattraperai sur une autre photo


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2007)

_arr&#234;tez de vous plaindre : les limites d&#233;veloppent la cr&#233;ativit&#233; !

maiwen et MaximeG, vous faites quoi du poids d'image ? -> cdb rouge
_


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

*Antsirabe*
Canon Ixus 40​


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> *Antsirabe*



ralala, que de bons souvenirs cet endroit


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ralala, que de bons souvenirs cet endroit


J'espère faire mieux avec le K10
Merci Yvos!


----------



## fanou (30 Août 2007)




----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2007)




----------



## toys (31 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (31 Août 2007)

*c'est marrant ce sujet&#8230; les anciens profitent de leurs vacances pour faire du 140Ko ou du 200Ko et les petits nouveaux ne font que du 90Ko&#8230;

&#231;a vous perturbe pas vous ?

j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; : je coudeboule rouge d&#233;sormais. &#224; priori, &#231;a touche votre ego* de mani&#232;re efficace ! 

private-joke : t'as vu Api, j'ai appris ! 
*


----------



## mado (31 Août 2007)

Juste un peu de douceur.. :/




​


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2007)

_Merci. Je vais bien. Je vais m&#234;me tr&#232;s bien&#8230;








_


----------



## wip (31 Août 2007)

Superbe Mado . VBull gnagnagna...





:rose:​


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2007)

wip a dit:


> Superbe Mado . VBull gnagnagna...
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:​



Pareil Mado VBull gnagnagna...
très belle lumière  Perols ?


----------



## takamaka (31 Août 2007)

*X & Y *(presque un polaro&#239;d)

Canon Ixus 40​


----------



## tweek (31 Août 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (31 Août 2007)

Je trouve cette photo très apaisante ​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Août 2007)

Mont Saint Mich' ?


----------



## ederntal (31 Août 2007)

Petit délire au réveil ce matin


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2007)

Tu partais jardiner sans te raser avant?  

Ah non merde on n'est pas dans Autoportraits...


----------



## zamal85 (31 Août 2007)

une petite manif pour changer des paysages!

1er mai 2005 à Paris, Mayday, 1er mai alternatif des précaires

pour la tite histoire j'ai faillit me faire défoncer mon matos par la suite (c'est balo j'aurais du acheter un 30D au lieu de mon 350D!)


----------



## maiwen (31 Août 2007)

zamal, c'est peut etre une photo qui te rappelle des choses ou quoi ... mais j'y vois vraiment pas quelque chose de beau (sans même parler du sujet de la photo en lui-même) ... j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi tu la postes. 

cela dit : un gens 




​
et aussi je voulais dire des choses sur des photos d'avant particulièremen de wip, mado et macmarco t  j'adore


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Août 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> zamal, c'est peut etre une photo qui te rappelle des choses ou quoi ... mais j'y vois vraiment pas quelque chose de beau (sans même parler du sujet de la photo en lui-même) ... j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi tu la postes.



Pas mieux...


----------



## Virpeen (31 Août 2007)

Léman too... 

​


----------



## ben_g2 (31 Août 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2007)

ben_g2 a dit:


>



On voit quoi au fond &#224; gauche? Un lapin?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> zamal, c'est peut etre une photo qui te rappelle des choses ou quoi ... mais j'y vois vraiment pas quelque chose de beau (sans m&#234;me parler du sujet de la photo en lui-m&#234;me) ... j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre pourquoi tu la postes.


Tout d'abord, je tiens &#224; pr&#233;senter mes excuses &#224; al&#232;m et Foguenne : j'interviens sans poster de photo, mais puisque je n'ai aucune tr&#232;s belle photo &#224; pr&#233;senter, je ne vais pas coller vite fait n'importe quelle merde histoire de p&#233;rorer tranquille&#8230;
Ensuite, je crois au contraire que c'est tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment le sujet de la photo qui est en question : &#171; Comment peut-on pr&#233;senter comme &#233;tant beau un acte de vandalisme (hautement r&#233;pr&#233;hensible, quels qu'en soient les motifs) ? &#187; Je ne vais pas disserter longuement &#224; ce propos &#8212; ce n'est pas l'endroit, j'en suis conscient. Je tiens juste &#224; r&#233;affirmer que ce n'est pas son sujet qui d&#233;termine la qualit&#233; d'une image, que ce n'est pas parce qu'on photographie la beaut&#233; qu'on fait une belle photo (il y a tant d'exemples de ce travers dans ce fil&#8230 et que la photographie n'est pas une activit&#233; &#171; morale &#187; en soi. La photo de zamal m'a mis mal-&#224;-l'aise parce que la violence et la destruction me mettent mal-&#224;-l'aise. Elle alimente ma peur des d&#233;bordements incontr&#244;lables de la mis&#232;re urbaine. N&#233;anmoins (et peut-&#234;tre aussi pour cela), je trouve que c'est une photo de rue r&#233;ussie, dynamique, brute, aussi violente dans sa sobri&#233;t&#233; que le sujet qu'elle traite. De ce point de vue, j'estime qu'elle a bien sa place dans ce sujet.


----------



## ben_g2 (31 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On voit quoi au fond à gauche? Un lapin?



Les berges du Canal du Midi... les arbres, l'eau, le vent, des promeneurs... Rien de plus


----------



## AuGie (31 Août 2007)




----------



## goonie (31 Août 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2007)

Reflet urbain :


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout d'abord, je tiens à présenter mes excuses à alèm et Foguenne : j'interviens sans poster de photo, mais puisque je n'ai aucune très belle photo à présenter, je ne vais pas coller vite fait n'importe quelle merde histoire de pérorer tranquille
> Ensuite, je crois au contraire que c'est très précisément le sujet de la photo qui est en question : « Comment peut-on présenter comme étant beau un acte de vandalisme (hautement répréhensible, quels qu'en soient les motifs) ? » Je ne vais pas disserter longuement à ce propos  ce n'est pas l'endroit, j'en suis conscient. Je tiens juste à réaffirmer que ce n'est pas son sujet qui détermine la qualité d'une image, que ce n'est pas parce qu'on photographie la beauté qu'on fait une belle photo (il y a tant d'exemples de ce travers dans ce fil) et que la photographie n'est pas une activité « morale » en soi. La photo de zamal m'a mis mal-à-l'aise parce que la violence et la destruction me mettent mal-à-l'aise. Elle alimente ma peur des débordements incontrôlables de la misère urbaine. Néanmoins (et peut-être aussi pour cela), je trouve que c'est une photo de rue réussie, dynamique, brute, aussi violente dans sa sobriété que le sujet qu'elle traite. De ce point de vue, j'estime qu'elle a bien sa place dans ce sujet.



Tu as très bien fait. 
Je n'ai rien à ajouter.
Autant je trouve certaines photos totalement déplacées ici, autant celle-là, dans le genre, qu'on aime ou pas, est assez réussie, elle a donc tout à fait sa place ici.


----------



## joubichou (31 Août 2007)

je plussoie,et en plus faut avoir les kouilles pour aller la prendre la photo dans une telle atmosph&#232;re


----------



## joubichou (31 Août 2007)

tiens j'en ai une belle


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

Joubichou, si on regarde tes photos durant la dernière année, tes progrès "en live" sont impressionnant.   
C'est chouette de voir ça.


----------



## joubichou (31 Août 2007)

merci foguenne ,je travaille dur ,je dois me reconvertir,grimper aux arbres à 46 ans ça devient difficile:mouais:


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2007)

Toute cettte violence :mouais: 

Voil&#224; vous m'avez foutu Dieu en col&#232;re  






​


... et sinon vous avez pens&#233; &#224; l'editing   

(allez plus que 100 et je suis &#224; 1000, apr&#232;s j'arr&#234;te le flood)


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

Un goûter au parc


----------



## ederntal (31 Août 2007)

D'autres photos de la série sur mon blog


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## ben_g2 (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Septembre 2007)

ET c'est ta plus belle photo ?


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2007)

bon, lundi, on remet les pendules &#224; l'heure ! :modo:


_l&#224;, vous avez du bol, j'ai une boum&#8230; _


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## samoussa (1 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4387973 a dit:
			
		

> bon, lundi, on remet les pendules à l'heure ! :modo:
> 
> 
> _là, vous avez du bol, j'ai une boum _



quel grand enfant


----------



## Exxon (1 Septembre 2007)

Toujours aussi magnifique ces photos....Un régal.
Comment vous faites pour avoir un encadré noir ou blanc autour de vos photos?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4387973 a dit:
			
		

> bon, lundi, on remet les pendules à l'heure ! :modo:
> 
> 
> _là, vous avez du bol, j'ai une boum _


Lundi c'est pas l'ouverture de la chasse au lapin  

Va falloir que j'aille faire des photos sur le terrain


----------



## Eniluap (1 Septembre 2007)

de soirées fantastiques au clair de lune sur une terrasse, passées avec des gens géniaux qui me manquent bcp, et que j'embrasse très fort! :love: 



​


----------



## Aladisse (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## the-monk (1 Septembre 2007)

Une petite photo de retour de vacances:






:rose: ​


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Septembre 2007)

Ça manque de parapente par ici


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2007)

Un passage discret :


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## tantoillane (2 Septembre 2007)

J'aime bien les ondulations de l'eau parfaitement nettes au (premier plan) on sent dans quel sens l'eau se d&#233;place. Pour info, cette photo aurait presque pu aller dans "vos plus belles macros" puisque l'&#233;corce de bois ne fait pas plus de 4-5 cm.






tout juste 100ko, 
Pour ceux qui la veulent en grand : ici
 ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2007)

Tu as dû te les humecter un tantinet, non ? ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2007)

Je sauvegarde d'abord, trie, traite et met en place un galerie où on pourra voir toussa sans perte de couleurs ...


----------



## tantoillane (2 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as dû te les humecter un tantinet, non ? ...



J'étais déjà dedans jusqu'au bout 




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

>


Tu es à contre jour . Très jolie photo. C'est un couché ou un levé de soleil ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu es à contre jour . Très jolie photo. C'est un couché ou un levé de soleil ?



C'est un couché.

Le soleil donc presque la nuit, quoi.


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Exxon (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2007)

Rue Lecourbe, Paris​


----------



## Virpeen (2 Septembre 2007)

Allez, avant la rentrée...  

​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2007)

A la demande d'une fan j'ai plus de galerie perso (trop peu de temps), mais j'ai une galerie sur Zyeuter.com, voilà...


----------



## mado (2 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Rue Lecourbe, Paris​




Un peu plus au sud 
Et oui, elle penche, mais c'est comme ça que je l'aime.





​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_tiens, j'en connais une qui y sera demain&#8230;  

allez pour changer, 2 Paons du jour (Nymphalis io) se sont disput&#233;s pour mon regard hier (enfin dimanche quoi ! ) la prochaine fois, je prends une optique macro ! 





_


----------



## Redoch (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (3 Septembre 2007)

Bienvenue à la superette


----------



## ben_g2 (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

tiens, j'en profite puisque la chasse est ouverte, bon, ok, c'est la chasse aux lapins et pas celle aux canards mais je te rappelle (pour un autre sujet) que la limite est 100Ko pile&#8230; pas plus&#8230; 

perso, je m'y tiens, quitte &#224; r&#233;duire la taille des images. Pense &#224; &#231;a !


----------



## pixel2 (3 Septembre 2007)

l'image est ici !


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_Pan !
_


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2007)

pixel2 a dit:


>


Pour ta gouverne :





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4380806 a dit:
			
		

> bah &#231;a j'avais bien vu&#8230;
> 
> tu postes une image qui fait 1632 pixels de large&#8230; toi, tu l'as s&#251;rement regard&#233; sur ton ordi via Aper&#231;u&#8230; ok, &#231;a roxxe avec Aper&#231;u&#8230; mais tu sais, le web, c'est bien pour les choses l&#233;g&#232;res et qui rentrent dans l'&#233;cran&#8230; hors tu vois, moi mon &#233;cran il ne fait que 1280 pixels de large _(j'en ai deux, vieille tradition avant que Leopard ne m'apporte Spaces) _donc je ne vois pas ta photo en entier. Du coup, je t'invite &#224; lire les sujets pr&#233;vus ici et ici.
> 
> compris ?


Et lire aussi l'annonce en en-t&#234;te du forum portfolio...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Septembre 2007)

Figues de Barbarie​


----------



## wip (3 Septembre 2007)

__



​


----------



## Picouto (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est ta plus belle photo?






comme quoi, la tol&#233;rance, &#231;a a du bon, non?


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

chemin câble, IPN, fibre optique....   n'est-ce pas BO :love: ahhhhhh........


----------



## g.robinson (3 Septembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> On ne site pas les photos, merci. Foguenne


Il fait ses besoins ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224; &#224; quoi m&#232;ne toujours ce genre de photos 


Mais non !! il ne les a pas encore faits, puisqu'il vient chercher du papier 

:sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (3 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## willsdorf (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2007)

Willsdorf, impressionnant


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_&#8230;dit-il modestement&#8230; :affraid:
_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## fanou (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2007)

Un coin de rue...


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un coin de rue...​



Superbe 

Un coin de route​


----------



## zamal85 (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## wip (4 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (4 Septembre 2007)

Ce que JPMiss ne nous montre JAMAIS !



​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

Ah si je me souviens tr&#232;s bien avoir post&#233; une photo d'un des icendies du d&#233;but de l'&#233;t&#233; a la limite Var/Alpes-Maritimes.. Mais j'ai pas eu l'occasion de faire de photos de pr&#232;s car c'&#233;tait un peu loin de chez moi et je suis pas pass&#233; dans le coin depuis 

Super photo cel&#224; dit


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Hans Castorp (4 Septembre 2007)

une photo de la cote basque, trop grande, trop lourde&#8230;



C'est sur la cote basque, pour ceux qui connaissent.


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_quand on est nioube, il faut d'abord regarder les consignes avant de poster. Sinon, de Castor on devient lapin&#8230; 

et je tire &#224; vue&#8230; 
_


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)

Le Weisshorn en Valais.


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_'tain, l'aut', il va piquer une carte postale sur internet et il nous la poste&#8230; &#231;a pousse pas &#224; ces altitudes les oliviers, on le sait ! 

'tain yvos et Web'O vous m'agacez !!   
_


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4391854 a dit:
			
		

> _'tain yvos et Web'O vous m'agacez !!
> _



Ouais, désolé: j'ai posté deux photos dans la même journée, je le referai plus.


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_ah au fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut que je pr&#233;cise : c'est une "vieille" photo. Cette adorable jeune femme et moi sommes s&#233;par&#233;s. M&#234;me si elle reste mon amie, que certains ne s'enthousiasment pas trop, sans le faire expr&#232;s, ils me blessent.

Je ne faisais que poster une de mes plus belles photos, ce qui est le seul but du sujet.

Merci d'&#233;viter de prendre ce sujet pour "ce que vous faites l&#224; maintenant". L'actualit&#233; photographique a parfois quelques mois (ne serait-ce que le temps de finir la pellicule&#8230;*)

*ce qui n'est pas le cas l&#224; ! 


_


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## poiro (4 Septembre 2007)

voici l adresse de mon site concré a mes photos, il n'y en a aps beaucoup pour le moment mais ca viendra

www.photo-deloy.fr

dites moi ce que vous en pensez


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_chouette des photos de corridas, &#231;a changera des tueries des chasseurs de lapins&#8230; imagine que ceux-ci mangent des poireaux&#8230; :affraid:
_


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4392025 a dit:
			
		

> _chouette des photos de corridas, ça changera des tueries des chasseurs de lapins imagine que ceux-ci mangent des poireaux :affraid:
> _



Pan !


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_non valable&#8230; tu n'en dis pas assez pour &#234;tre dans le sujet&#8230; tu aurais mis une photo de fusil par exemple&#8230; 

mais bien vu ! 
_


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (4 Septembre 2007)

ça penche un peu là non  

Bon, je poste une image.







Vaalaàà :rateau:


----------



## Majintode (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (4 Septembre 2007)

quoi? j'ai vu l'avenir?!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> quoi? j'ai vu l'avenir?!!


Il y a tout de m&#234;me une petite diff&#233;rence entre poster une photo parce qu'elle est belle (et quel qu'en soit le sujet comme dit pr&#233;c&#233;demment) et en orienter la lecture par des commentaires superflus&#8230; Chacun est libre de ses opinions, je les respecte toutes (oui, *toutes*, et je ne crois pas &#234;tre le seul), mais le pros&#233;lytisme, m&#234;me badin, m'emmerde.

EDIT pour BackCat : La photo ne se limite pas &#224; l'amour des belles choses (ce serait un peu facile) et je respecte celles et ceux qui ont et vivent un engagement politique ou social. Je dis juste que le militantisme de zamal prend parfois le pas sur la qualit&#233; de ses images, et que c'est d'autant plus dommage que ce fil n'est pas fait pour y marteler des opinions, mais pr&#233;cis&#233;ment pour laisser parler les images et elles seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Pur&#233;e !!!! Enfin quelqu'un qui est d'accord avec moi. Faire de la photo par amour des belles choses et l'envie de les montrer : ok. Faire de la photo pour faire passer en force des messages, non. Et en gros, il ne fait que &#231;a.

(d&#233;sol&#233; R&#233;mi. Je te jure, je me retenais depuis longtemps  )

PS : ouais, Xavier. Tu sais tr&#232;s bien ce que j'ai voulu dire avec cette histoire d'amour des belles choses. J'ai &#233;crit vite et me suis empress&#233; de valider le texte avant que mon &#233;nervement me pousse &#224; l'impolitesse.


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2007)

À l'est du Causse Méjean, cet été, là où le point d'eau est rare et le touriste tout autant.


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Septembre 2007)

A quand une expo macmarco ?


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2007)

plut&#244;t que d'en faire un fromage et pour ceux qui consid&#232;rent que c'est toujours pareil, pourquoi ne pas ajouter zamal85 &#224; votre liste d'ignor&#233;s?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Parce que tout le monde ne peut pas figure toi&#8230;


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2007)

Soit, je vais clore le d&#233;bat. 

Zamal, pour des raisons historiques, il est plut&#244;t malvenu de causer politique dans les forums autres que le comptoir. Je sais bien, j'ai interdit de causer politique pendant des ann&#233;es m&#234;me au bar. Que tu postes tes photos ne me d&#233;range pas. Je n'ai pas les m&#234;mes opinions politiques que BackCat mais c'est un ami dans la vraie vie, j'ai des opinions politiques qui semblent proches de celles de Dieu euh DocEvil et nous sommes aussi amis. Je porte &#224; leurs opinions un respect semblable au respect que je porte aux tiennes, par essence. Mais je maudirais autant BackCat que DocEvil si l'un ou l'autre venait par un commentaire faire le pros&#233;lytisme d'un parti qui me serait proche ou &#233;trange voire d'une religion qui me serait proche ou &#233;trang&#232;re. Ta photographie tend vers le reportage, c'est plut&#244;t une bonne chose mais n'oublie pas que si ton regard est trop engag&#233;, tu passeras &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'objectivit&#233;*. De m&#234;me sur le forum, je te prierais d&#233;sormais de ne pas rajouter de commentaires politiques. Au comptoir si tu veux (mais tu auras int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; argumenter&#8230. Mais ici, une photo doit se suffire &#224; elle-m&#234;me, si ce n'est pas le cas, ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas une bonne photo.

Merci &#224; tous.

*&#231;a c'&#233;tait un conseil d'ailleurs.


----------



## zamal85 (5 Septembre 2007)

vous faites des fromages pour pas grand chose je trouve
ceci dit je ne dis plus mot, juste des images


----------



## wip (5 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4392502 a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que si ton regard est trop engagé, tu passeras à côté de l'objectivité*.



Globalement d'accord mais on ne peut pas reprocher à un auteur son engagement. Robert Capa, par exemple ,ne cachait pas son engagement pour telle ou telle cause et y mettait même un point d'honneur. Dans le cas présent c'est surtout l'ajout du commentaire qui est inutile car il "réduit" la photo en "tuant" l'évocation qu'elle pouvait porter en elle.

Allez, moi qui suis un "artiste dégagé"  une petite cascade galloise




​


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2007)

_hey dis, je te vois trainer du c&#244;t&#233; des Macs et rien nib&#8230; m&#234;me pas un bonjour ! 

(la subjectivit&#233; c'est bien mais faut pas oublier l'universalit&#233; de son propos, enfin je dis &#231;a ! )

allez laissons place &#224; l'expression ! 
_


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4392621 a dit:
			
		

> _hey dis, je te vois trainer du côté des Macs et rien nib même pas un bonjour !
> 
> (la subjectivité c'est bien mais faut pas oublier l'universalité de son propos, enfin je dis ça ! )
> 
> ...



Je ne vais pas déranger un professionnel au travail tout de même 
La prochaine fois je m'arrête


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2007)

_en restant local, le plus grand int&#233;r&#234;t de Estuaire 2007 : faire d&#233;couvrir l'estuaire de la Loire&#8230; 



_


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> A quand une expo macmarco ?




Merci.
J'y pense de plus en plus.


----------



## Aladisse (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> vous faites des fromages pour pas grand chose je trouve
> ceci dit je ne dis plus mot, juste des images



moi je dirais juste que ta photo buffet penche un peu à droite?

très légèrement?

je parle bien de la photo


----------



## wip (5 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Merci.
> J'y pense de plus en plus.


Réserves moi deux places !!!


----------



## blafoot (5 Septembre 2007)

Voici ma première photo postée ici. N'hésitez pas à la critiquer ( que ca soit en bien ou en mal ) j'ai vraiment envie de m'améliorer donc je suis ouvert à tout


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> Voici ma première photo postée ici. N'hésitez pas à la critiquer ( que ca soit en bien ou en mal ) j'ai vraiment envie de m'améliorer donc je suis ouvert à tout




Bienvenue sur le fil. 
Moi, je l'aurais recadrée comme ceci. 


Wip, ce sera avec plaisir !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bienvenue sur le fil.
> Moi, je l'aurais recadrée comme ceci.
> 
> 
> Wip, ce sera avec plaisir !



bien vu...le pont fait fouilli...et détourne l'oeil ...

le format carré c'est bon ici


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Majintode (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2007)

On reste sur le Causse Méjean, les plumets.


----------



## fanou (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Melounette (5 Septembre 2007)

Bien, bin j'ai sacr&#233;ment du retard &#224; rattrapper.:rateau: Je me suis fait une p'tite vingtaine de pages l&#224;, je continuerais demain, hein. 
J'avoue avoir &#233;t&#233; moins &#233;pat&#233;e que l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re. Soit parce que j'ai l'esprit plus critique, soit qu'il y a des gens neufs qui ne demandent qu'&#224; faire des progr&#232;s. Par contre, c'est clair que les "habitu&#233;s" ont fait des pitains de progr&#232;s. Ca tue. Ca me rend un peu jalouse, parce que je stagne un peu, mon APN est en train de me l&#226;cher, tout &#231;a quoi. M'enfin, j'ai r&#233;ussi 2 ou 3 photos cet &#233;t&#233; quand m&#234;me.
En voil&#224; une toujours, juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du magnifique palmier de Eniluap, y avait des "arbres-flammes".





Et flickr est indisponible ce soir, plus la fonction recherche qui a &#233;t&#233; suspendue, &#231;a commence &#224; faire beaucoup pour la p'tite bonne femme que je suis.
Edit : imageschack = caca. Je reviens, j'essaie d'arranger le bouzin.
Edit2 : Bon wouala, maintenant, si vous cliquez, vous l'avez en plus grand. Et pis j'ai mis un gros cadre et &#231;a fera la rue Michel.​


----------



## Picouto (5 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Septembre 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Macmarco, si tu expose un jour (et pas explose comme j'ai failli taper  ) tu nous ferai un grand honneur de diffuser l'@ du lieu de vernissage que l'on puisse &#234;tre de la partie.  Mes respect M'sieur...


----------



## esope (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2007)

Pas une belle photo, mais bon vu que macg est d&#233;pourvu de topic cuisine (ce qui est une aberration) bah je poste ici :

Manque plus que le riz et la cuisson 8) 






ps : bah oui c'est tr&#232;s bon les l&#233;gumes surgel&#233;s, meilleur que les conserves en tout cas, j'ai pas de jardin moi hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca me rend un peu jalouse, parce que je stagne un peu, mon APN est en train de me lâcher, tout ça quoi.



Taratata!  Ne te cherche pas de fausses excuses en rejetant la faute sur la mécanique... Tout ça c'est dû avant tout à ton penchant immodéré pour les boissons fermentées ou distillées...


----------



## wip (6 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## PommeQ (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2007)

Prise vers minuit un soir de pleine lune. Les petits points blancs dans le ciel sont bien des &#233;toiles


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2007)

Toujours sur le Méjean, du côté du Gargo, le désert des Tartares sans Tartares (enfin, leurs chevaux ne sont pas loin )






PS. Qu'est-ce que tu faisais donc sur la plage, à cette heure-là, JP ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> PS. Qu'est-ce que tu faisais donc sur la plage, à cette heure-là, JP ?


Des photos


----------



## Captain_X (6 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des photos



qui s'en plaindrait


----------



## Aladisse (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (6 Septembre 2007)

Zamal, tu nous balances toutes les photos de ton site   ... eh oui je l'ai visité il y a quelques temps


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Zamal, tu nous balances toutes les photos de ton site   ... eh oui je l'ai visité il y a quelques temps


Ben, tu devrais faire pareil avec d'autres : c'est loin d'être un cas isolé.


----------



## zamal85 (6 Septembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Zamal, tu nous balances toutes les photos de ton site   ... eh oui je l'ai visité il y a quelques temps



c'est surtout pour avoir des commentaires donc n'hésitez pas 

oui oui je vais bouger mon cul.....si je suis motivé je m'en vais avec les marins pècheurs faire un report sur la pèche....


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

rigolote ta photo, elle me rappelle celle ci que j'avais post&#233; pendant les &#233;lections 






Edit : et que je me permets donc de reposter :rose:​ ​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Zamal, tu nous balances toutes les photos de ton site   ... eh oui je l'ai visité il y a quelques temps


Ben&#8230; c'est surtout qu'il l'a d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e :sleep:


----------



## fanou (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

je crois que c'est "Hit the road jack" 

jolie photo tout de même


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2007)

_une photo par jour&#8230; 
_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Septembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:
			
		

> ...les marins *pècheurs* faire un report sur la *pèche*....



Attention les Bretons de MacG vont bondir !


----------



## Captain_X (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (7 Septembre 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


>



ah la la la tout ces immeubles flottant  Je les plains tous ces propi&#233;taires de yacht entass&#233;s l&#224; au m&#234;me endroit sur le port &#224; la merci des regards de tout le monde 

En contrepartie, toujours &#224; Saint Tropez, le d&#233;part de la r&#233;gate du Bailly, r&#233;gate ralliant Saint Tropez &#224; Malte avec des vieux gr&#233;ments  




... en plus c'est une de mes derni&#232;res photos avec mon bridge minolta qui a du faire face &#224; un retournement en zodiac et qui n'a donc pas resist&#233; &#224; l'eau sal&#233;e... va falloir casser la tire lire pour m'en reprendre un... ca va p&#244; &#234;tre pour tout de suite


----------



## esope (7 Septembre 2007)

Je mets cette photo ici car elle fait partie de mes plus belles mais ce n'est pas une vraie macro donc si il faut déplacer, éditer ou toute autre chose dites-le...  




(et coucou  frérot bon retour par ici!!)


----------



## PommeQ (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

Encore le Méjean


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2007)

_'tain ce con, il me ferait chialer mes 8 ans&#8230; pfff&#8230; 
_


----------



## samoussa (7 Septembre 2007)

+1 






c'est le nuage...


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (8 Septembre 2007)

Toujours coté sud


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2007)

Libellule déprimée, enfin si je ne trompe pas, en vol


----------



## PommeQ (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mfay (9 Septembre 2007)

Toit Breton :


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (9 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (9 Septembre 2007)

Maison abandonnée en Haute-Saône... (Lensbaby  )


----------



## Zitounesup (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## LucD (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## goonie (9 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Septembre 2007)

​
juste avant le lever du soleil​ ​


----------



## ben_g2 (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2007)

*(Click to enlarge. )*




​


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2007)

Sur le Mont-Lozère


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2007)

On est sur les vaches ?


----------



## fanou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2007)

_pasqu'yen a marre des zanimos&#8230;





_


----------



## zamal85 (10 Septembre 2007)

heureusement qu'il y a bientôt la fête de l'huma


----------



## wip (10 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2007)

Nicomaly, tu peux éditer/effacer le contenu de tes messages pendant les trois heures qui suivent leur création.


----------



## LucD (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2007)

leuloup a dit:


>



Superbe  :love:


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

Le Méjean toujours  , là où monter au ciel est facile






PS d'accord avec Fabfab, superbe la photo de Leuloup


----------



## joubichou (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## ThinWhiteDuke (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2007)

_





qui voit Mol&#232;ne voit sa peine&#8230;
_​


----------



## Kukana (10 Septembre 2007)

Photos de mon frère en concert ( au chant ) allez faire un tour sur leur site et pourquoi pas laisser un message dans "community" ils font des trucs vraiment bien


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2007)

dites, si &#231;a continue, j'interdis le sujet &#224; tous les frontaliers du Lac L&#233;man&#8230; qu'entre-nous soit dit&#8230;


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2007)

Remi ou l'art des messages zobscurs


----------



## mfay (10 Septembre 2007)

La mode est aux araign&#233;es :





Ou aux rongeurs ?




C'est un beau Ragondin, pris &#224; Joinville le Pont, lors d'une promenade &#224; Roller.

Je sais, j'en ai post&#233; deux, mais je poste assez rarement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2007)

_Fabrice, Holga Time_​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (11 Septembre 2007)

Bouchon 2007-2007​


----------



## Exxon (11 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos​


 
Trop mignon le b&#233;b&#233;  
Superbe Photo sur un fond blanc, le petit sourire..excellent. Une future star est n&#233;e.. 

Pour la photo de Tyite bulle...elle a chang&#233; Laure manaudou.


----------



## Redoch (11 Septembre 2007)




----------



## twk (11 Septembre 2007)

Ca fait un bail que je ne suis pas pass&#233; !


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_bah donc, c'est gentil de passer, de nous montrer un beau minois mais je crois que tu as oubli&#233; les r&#232;gles en mati&#232;re de poids d'images&#8230; 
_


----------



## twk (11 Septembre 2007)

Nan nan je viens de re vérifier 

J'étais en train de modifier la photo quand tu as posté, j'avais pas souvenir que c'était 100 ko. C'est en remontant à mon dernier post que j'ai vu ton message (et je pensais que c'était encore 600 et quelques de largeur et non pas 700...).


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_j'ai eu la possibilit&#233; de voir le fil via un &#233;cran 1600x1200 ce ouikinde, &#231;a passe bien les grandes photos donc je ne dirais plus rien sur la taille surtout avec le Hack Auto de benji mais garder le poids d'image. tout le monde n'a pas encore du 30 m&#233;ga ! 
_


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (11 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (11 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4400177 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai eu la possibilité de voir le fil via un écran 1600x1200 ce ouikinde, ça passe bien les grandes photos donc je ne dirais plus rien sur la taille surtout avec le Hack Auto de benji mais garder le poids d'image. tout le monde n'a pas encore du 30 méga !
> _



Faut vraiment que tu achètes un imac 24"


----------



## fanou (11 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2007)

Le prieuré de Comberoumal en Aveyron, l'entrée de la salle capitulaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Faut vraiment que tu achètes un imac 24"


_
rhaaaaaa comment il me nargue lui !!   même mes amis ce soir m'ont dit la même chose (je n'en dirais pas plus, je suis sur qu'elle me surveille n'est-ce pas ma belle ? )_



laurent_iMac a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit, mais je tente quand même ....
> 
> J'anime un site intitulé Brin de Folie.
> 
> ...



bin oui tu es hors-sujet. sisi


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_de la part de deux trentenaires pas mous ! 


_


----------



## twk (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est oké pour le poids monsieur, vous pouvez passer


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2007)

Sur l'Aubrac (la très peu fréquentée route-frontière entre Aveyron et Lozère )


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2007)

'fait pas toujours hyper beau &#224; Calvi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> :p



C'est une campagne de désinformation et de diffamation grossièrement orchestrée! On voit très bien que cette photo est bidouillée de manière éhontée!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une campagne de désinformation et de diffamation grossièrement orchestrée! On voit très bien que cette photo est bidouillée de manière éhontée!!!


Absolument, en fait, on voit bien que c'est la fumée des incendies grossièrement retouchée !  
(Bon, je ne peux même pas poster une photo pour ne pas flooder, je sors sur la pointe des pieds avant de me faire botter les fesses par nos modos chéris )


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une campagne de désinformation et de diffamation grossièrement orchestrée! On voit très bien que cette photo est bidouillée de manière éhontée!!!



Exact ! Il manque les touristes !


----------



## richard-deux (12 Septembre 2007)

Sculpture de Robert Indiana.


----------



## nico/ (12 Septembre 2007)

En attendant l'achat d'un numérique (probablement un ricoh gr), je scanne mes photos de l'été.
diptyque aux rencontres photos d'arles :


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une campagne de désinformation et de diffamation grossièrement orchestrée! On voit très bien que cette photo est bidouillée de manière éhontée!!!


Même pas vrai! 
D'ailleurs voilà la baie de Calvi qqs minutes plus tard:






Non mais!


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## LucD (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos "Zidaneries"


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## twk (12 Septembre 2007)

Mon ptit boulot photo du moment...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## le_GG (12 Septembre 2007)

Crocus un pet retouché sur photoshop mais c'est voulut ...


----------



## jva (12 Septembre 2007)

Une prochaine fois : l'image en couleur ... naturelle


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

*personnellement les temp&#234;tes dans un verre d'eau des forums MacGeneration d&#251;es &#224; des ego surdimensionn&#233;s comment &#224; m'agacer profond&#233;ment. Je prends ma part de cette sorte de choses, prenez la votre et assumez ensuite ce que nous prendrons comme d&#233;cisions.
*


----------



## AuGie (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour tous les coups de boules vert


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2007)

Encore faut-il avoir l'original pour prétendre aux droits sur la photo, je ne crois pas qu'une malheureuse version web puisse rapporter grand chose à son voleur.


----------



## samoussa (12 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## twk (13 Septembre 2007)

Alala j'adore ce topic  Joli page !

Et mention speciale à Yvos


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

en MP merci&#8230;


----------



## toys (13 Septembre 2007)

petite soirée nantaise au lieu unique


----------



## le_GG (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2007)

Saint-Chély d'Arte 2007 : dans la rue, la compagnie "L'escadrille" joue aux "paparasites" (sic), chassant les stars circulant incognito  . Les photographes de MacGé qui veulent jouer à "j'ai le plus gros" peuvent aller se rhabiller 






PS Un petit air d'alèm quand même, je trouve


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_je bannis ou je ne bannis pas&#8230; :mouais:

de toute fa&#231;on, c'est Jambon6000 qui a le plus gros&#8230; 
_


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2007)

Une de mes plus belles photos du moment...






Edit : Trop d'&#233;diting tue le post


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_&#231;a faisait longtemps&#8230; 





avec guytantakul au Bout du Monde&#8230; 
_


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4402262 a dit:
			
		

> _je bannis ou je ne bannis pas :mouais:
> 
> de toute façon, c'est Jambon6000 qui a le plus gros
> _




Tu plaisantes, j'espère : Les paparasites suite Promis, j'arrête le flood !


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_regarde le fil des vieux boitiers ! 
_


----------



## twk (13 Septembre 2007)

Las et alèm, j'adore !


----------



## joubichou (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_j'ai pas d'astuces en fait  mais un &#233;cran calibr&#233;&#8230;&#160;

pour Chaton, reste calme&#8230;&#160;la prochaine photo dans 72H je te la d&#233;die mon ami. _


----------



## fanou (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## wip (14 Septembre 2007)

_Cannetons_​


----------



## nico/ (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## la(n)guille (14 Septembre 2007)

puisqu'on traine dans le brulé...

Voir la pièce jointe 15034


c'est rare, c'est une erreur de manip, mais du coup je l'aime bien...


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MOMAX (14 Septembre 2007)

Bien à vous !!


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2007)

Un peu de minéral  sur l'Aubrac au printemps.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## la(n)guille (14 Septembre 2007)

tu me cherches!

j'avais propos&#233; une page br&#251;l&#233;e...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2007)

Ben la porte elle est brul&#233;e nan?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2007)

macmarco 
deux questions: 1/ quel temps mets-tu entre ton sujet original en moyenne et le résultat final?
2/ utilises-tu uniquement du numérique ou partiellement des collages ou autres supports?

MErci à toi, et vivement l'expo


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

_bibabelou, t'aurais plut&#244;t du photographier le labyrinthe de la cath&#233;drale que son officiant&#8230; avis perso, mais j'attends encore de voir des bonnes photos de ce foutu labyrinthe (et de sa r&#233;plique au Parc St-Pierre&#8230
_


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4404336 a dit:
			
		

> _bibabelou, t'aurais plutôt du photographier le labyrinthe de la cathédrale que son officiant avis perso, mais j'attends encore de voir des bonnes photos de ce foutu labyrinthe (et de sa réplique au Parc St-Pierre)
> _




juste une question de choix après tout, je fouille dans mes archives et je poste ça un de ces quatre....


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

_heureusement que tes photos sont color&#233;es parce que sur ton avatar, tu sembles t'ennuyer ! 

allez j'ai eu mon oracle sybillin de la journ&#233;e, le nouvel Horacio que je suis peut sortir pour acheter du math&#233;&#8230; 
_


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> macmarco
> deux questions: 1/ quel temps mets-tu entre ton sujet original en moyenne et le résultat final?
> 2/ utilises-tu uniquement du numérique ou partiellement des collages ou autres supports?
> 
> MErci à toi, et vivement l'expo


 
 Merci à toi aussi. 
Il y a une partie traitement "basique"(luminosité/contraste/couleurs), qui ne me prend que quelques minutes et la partie où j'applique une ou des textures et qui peut prendre aussi de quelques minutes à beaucoup plus(difficile de compter), en sachant que je peux laisser de côté un moment et y revenir plus tard, tant que le résultat ne me plaît pas.
Tout le traitement est effectué sur Photoshop. 



PS : nouveau message, je viens de me faire avoir par la limite de temps d'édition !


----------



## philire (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## huexley (14 Septembre 2007)

petit essai en noir et blanc (merci capi pour les conseils  )


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> petit essai en noir et blanc (merci capi pour les conseils  )



Déjà postée, mais la tienne me fait penser à celle-ci, que j'ai aussi nommée cache-cache !


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (15 Septembre 2007)

On continue dans les "bondieuseries"...


----------



## goonie (15 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (15 Septembre 2007)

JR Arles 2007​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2007)

Fin d'une belle journée d'août sur l'Aubrac. Avec le soir, la fraîcheur tombe et le brouillard monte sur le ruisseau des Plèches.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (15 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (15 Septembre 2007)

*Portugal*


----------



## esope (16 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2007)

oui l'argentique c'est bien parole de Toto


----------



## Captain_X (16 Septembre 2007)

Journées du patrimoine


----------



## AuGie (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Kukana (16 Septembre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> _une trace de rouille mais on ne cite pas les photos_​



c'est quoi ?


----------



## zamal85 (16 Septembre 2007)

j'ai comme un gros doute sur la qualité....


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

3&#37; trop lourde&#8230;

faites comme si je n'&#233;tais pas l&#224;, un jour, vous ne posterez plus dans le fil (message &#224; caract&#232;re collectif)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4406466 a dit:
			
		

> faites comme si je n'&#233;tais pas l&#224;, un jour, vous ne posterez plus dans le fil (message &#224; caract&#232;re collectif)



D&#233;connez pas! Quand il le dit il le fait vraiment...   

Comment que j'me suis fait griller dans Autoportrait...


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2007)

Un petit souvenir du Portugal. Cette photo a été prise dans la vallée du Douro, la région où l'on cultive la vigne pour le vin de Porto (nord du Portugal). 
Les petites maisons blanches qu'on voit çà et là ce sont les _quintas_ (qu'on traduit généralement en français par "exploitation agricole" mais qui ici signifie un vignoble  ).





_(cliquez dessus pour le grand format)_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Septembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Un petit souvenir du Portugal. Cette photo a été prise dans la vallée du Douro, la région où l'on cultive la vigne pour le vin de Porto (nord du Portugal).
> Les petites maisons blanches qu'on voit çà et là ce sont les _quintas_ (qu'on traduit généralement en français par "exploitation agricole" mais qui ici signifie un vignoble  ).



Et en plus on apprend plein de choses


----------



## islacoulxii (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

et un banni, un !


----------



## GroDan (16 Septembre 2007)

Au travers de la "Sph&#232;re lumineuse" de Jo&#235;l Stein.
image 230&#37; trop lourde
Ici, l'image au 8mm recadr&#233;e, depuis l'arri&#233;re de prisme.
 L&#224;, un autre image non recadr&#233;e depuis le devant...​


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

et un banni, un ! 230Ko&#8230;


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

_bon esprit islacoulxii ! d&#233;banni ! 

de m&#234;me pour GroDan&#8230;


_


----------



## islacoulxii (16 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4406714 a dit:
			
		

> _bon esprit islacoulxii ! d&#233;banni !
> 
> de m&#234;me pour GroDan&#8230;
> 
> ...


je te retourne le compliment! ;-)


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

_comment tu connais mes repas ?  :mouais:

ah non, je suis plus riz moi ! 
_


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2007)

Saint-Chély d'Arte 2007 : les spectateurs de "Rififi à Cagette-city", captivés, c'est sûr


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Septembre 2007)

189&#37; du poids maximum autoris&#233;


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_yen a pour qui c'est la f&#234;te aujourd'hui&#8230; &#231;a ne vous arrive jamais de regarder 5 posts plus haut ? non ? bon, alors ne vous plaignez pas des bans&#8230;

et comme dirait Amok (ne dis rien Ed&#8230; ) : dura lex sed lex. :modo:
_


----------



## MOMAX (17 Septembre 2007)

Commémoration de la mort de Pascal Paoli


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## eman (17 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4, excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_&#231;a, tu vois, tu pouvais le dire en coup de boule, Mp, etc&#8230; ce qui est mieux, c'est de r&#233;pondre avec une belle photo&#8230;


_


----------



## eman (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4407073 a dit:
			
		

> _ça, tu vois, tu pouvais le dire en coup de boule, Mp, etc ce qui est mieux, c'est de répondre avec une belle photo
> 
> 
> _



je comprends pas.... Pourquoi les messages du genre "je te retourne le compliment! ;-)" çà passe...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## vousti (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4406714 a dit:
			
		

> _bon esprit islacoulxii ! débanni !
> 
> de même pour GroDan
> 
> ...



comme un membre ne fait un caca nerveux par MP, je signale juste que des personnes ayant eu les mêmes sanctions que lui ont eu une autre attitude plus sereine et plus conciliante (ça fait pas de mal un "je m'excuse" et c'est mieux qu'accuser un logiciel) : Je ne suis pas un mec fermé ou hautain (celle-là me fait rire ! ) mais j'estime que lorsque la règle n'est pas respectée, il est bon de s'excuser (encore ici, ça va mais essayez de faire les kékés avec un policier ) et généralement, j'apprécie et débanni illico presto, l'idée étant que le message soit bien passé et que le posteur fasse attention les fois suivantes.

là, je sens que je ne vais pas me presser


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (17 Septembre 2007)

Ce matin c'est un moustique qui m'a réveillée, il m'a piqué plusieurs fois.​ 
Ne supportant plus je me suis levée, pris mon appareil photo et voilà le résultat.​ 
je n'ai pas voulu faire de retouche... ​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2007)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Macounette (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (17 Septembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas du tout doué pour les portraits mais je suis relativement satisfait de celui-ci, c'est pourquoi je me permet de le publier ici


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Septembre 2007)

tiens un Thionvillois!


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> tiens un Thionvillois!



Tiens, un Thionvillois !


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Septembre 2007)

image trop lourde
​


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2007)

On continue avec la série portugaise....


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2007)

Sur le Mont-Lozère


----------



## roukinaton (18 Septembre 2007)

en voila 2 que j'aime bien.....

A partir d'un nikon d50 que j'essaie d'apprendre a utiliser.....

tout conseil est le bienvenue.....





beaucoup trop lourd


----------



## nico/ (18 Septembre 2007)

aux rencontres photos d'Arles, dans les ateliers SNCF.


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Septembre 2007)

Ch&#233;rie &#231;a va trancher


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2007)

​
Demain, je vous en mets une autre du beau serpent ... tssssss


----------



## tweek (18 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## toys (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (18 Septembre 2007)

image trop lourde​


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## esope (19 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Thoronet, non?



C'est rigolo j'ai la m&#234;me mais avec de la lumi&#232;re  ...


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## MOMAX (19 Septembre 2007)

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## LucD (19 Septembre 2007)

Tr&#232;s classe  la plage anglophone 

Sinon, la version corse m&#233;riterait d'&#234;tre post&#233;e de mani&#232;re &#224; s'afficher directement, voir le tuto tr&#232;s clair de Macmarco en haut de la section portfolio...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2007)

Argentique... Johan le beau...


----------



## PommeQ (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2007)

La muerte está en la sombra...


----------



## SirDeck (19 Septembre 2007)

esope a dit:


> ​
> C'est rigolo j'ai la même mais avec de la lumière  ...



Du coup, ce n'est pas du tout la même  Car photographier c'est peindre avec de la lumière justement  
Regarde comme JP à su garder des détails dans les ombres sans brûler les vitraux...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2007)

Oui mai moi j'ai un peu "trich&#233;": c'est de l'HDR faite a partir de 3 RAW.

Fin de la discussion technique


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2007)

feu d'artifice imprévu au dessus de la vallée de la Seine alors que je testais mon nouveau pied et un nouvel objectif


----------



## nico/ (20 Septembre 2007)

réduite, et compressée.
plus grande, mais trop lourde (plus de 100ko...), ici


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (20 Septembre 2007)

Mon unique photo du jour...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est &#231;a ?


&#199;a ? C'est un *ban* non ?

(m&#234;me avec ma connexion 8mb montante/descendante, &#231;a rame&#8230


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Septembre 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Qui c'est cà?
> 
> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/4900/resizeddsc1088smallwz8.jpg



Un banni?


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> gueule de chien battu



Ce que j'aime bien chez toi, c'est que depuis le temps que tu postes ici, tu n'as toujours pas compris que tes photos dépassaient le format.

Mais il est sympa ton chien, juste trop gros


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1025/1397866479_d0e2938b44.jpg



j'avoue ne pas avoir trouv&#233; la diff&#233;rence avec celle que tu as post&#233;e il y a 2 jours sur ce fil

j'ai cherch&#233; longtemps, pourtant


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Septembre 2007)

ouais, et aussi... c'est un chien...

_je r&#233;pondais &#224; Starmac_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez toi, c'est que depuis le temps que tu postes ici, tu n'as toujours pas compris que tes photos dépassaient le format.
> 
> Mais il est sympa ton chien, juste trop gros


Je vais être méchant, je peux ? Alors d'une, comme le souligne starmac, c'est assez navrant que depuis tout ce temps, tu ne sois pas foutu de connaître et de respecter les règles du fil. 700 pixels maxi (en hauteur OU en largeur), 100 Ko maxi. C'est compliqué ? Toi y'en a du mal ? De deux, oui, c'est Kiki, mais Kiki on s'en fout, c'est juste une photo ordinaire d'un chien ordinaire. Possible que pour toi ça veuille dire beaucoup, mais c'est peut-être un détail pour nous (pour moi en tout cas, clairement). Service.


----------



## Souvaroff (20 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben Ca jazze Ici !!   



​


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ah ben&#8230; Ca jazze Ici !!
> 
> image trop grosse !​



Ah ben &#231;a d&#233;borde aussi des limites :/


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> j'avoue ne pas avoir trouvé la différence avec celle que tu as postée il y a 2 jours sur ce fil
> 
> j'ai cherché longtemps, pourtant


:affraid: :mouais:  Tu as raison. Toutes mes confuses... :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Pour me faire pardonner...


----------



## joubichou (20 Septembre 2007)

Rémy nous a dit  qu'on pouvait mettre des grandes photos,puisqu'elles sont automatiquement redimensionnées par le hack de benjamin,donc faudrait savoir :mouais:


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2007)

Le hack ne redimensionne que la taille. Pas le poids 

Et puis bon c'est pas tr&#232;s beau avec cette barre au dessus de l'image non ?


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

r&#233;ponse dans l'autre fil !

ceci dit, c'est 100Ko pile !


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2007)

Un angle solaire...


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (20 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mai moi j'ai un peu "triché": c'est de l'HDR faite a partir de 3 RAW.



Tu veux dire que tu as fait de la photo quoi. Figure-toi qu'il y en a qui utilisent un flash, les tricheurs   
N'empêche, bel équilibre. Pas du HDR à la hache que l'on voit trop souvent.


----------



## toys (20 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mai moi j'ai un peu "triché": c'est de l'HDR faite a partir de 3 RAW.
> 
> Fin de la discussion technique



par la tu veux dire que tu a trois photos pour faire celle ci?

moi pas tout comprendre therme techinque.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2007)

Toi y'en a utiliser la recherche


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vais être méchant, je peux ? Alors d'une, comme le souligne starmac, c'est assez navrant que depuis tout ce temps, tu ne sois pas foutu de connaître et de respecter les règles du fil. 700 pixels maxi (en hauteur OU en largeur), 100 Ko maxi. C'est compliqué ? Toi y'en a du mal ? De deux, oui, c'est Kiki, mais Kiki on s'en fout, c'est juste une photo ordinaire d'un chien ordinaire. Possible que pour toi ça veuille dire beaucoup, mais c'est peut-être un détail pour nous (pour moi en tout cas, clairement). Service.



Et en plus c'est même pas Kiki qui mord. C'est DocEvil...


----------



## vousti (21 Septembre 2007)

alors c est un doguevil


----------



## SirDeck (21 Septembre 2007)

toys a dit:


> moi pas tout comprendre therme techinque.



cuisine


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

j'ai r&#233;pondu au-dessus les enfants&#8230;


----------



## Crismac (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Crismac (21 Septembre 2007)

HDR
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=99&u=11180497


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Une photo par jour. C'est un festival dites-moi. Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi je continue &#224; respecter les r&#232;gles, moi&#8230;









PS capi : Ah &#231;a, c'est m&#234;me plus que s&#251;r  Mais c'est pas moi le probl&#232;me


----------



## Captain_X (21 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4412223 a dit:
			
		

> Une photo par jour. C'est un festival dites-moi. Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi je continue à respecter les règles, moi



t'es surement un peu con*


----------



## GroDan (21 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> t'es surement un peu con*


Ben non, le con c'est moi ! 
Banni, je suis...

police partout, justice nulle part...


----------



## Liyad (21 Septembre 2007)

Le rayon de soleil

Version Couleur :






Version monochrome :






Le secret

Version couleur : 






Version monochrome :


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2007)

Liyad, il faut savoir faire un choix...pourquoi ne pas nous proposer celle qui te pla&#238;t le plus, plut&#244;t que x versions?


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2007)

Sur l'Aubrac, le lac de Saint-Andéol, version nue (en général, sur la photo on met l'arbre, ben oui, il n'y en a qu'un devant  ou la croix)





PS. (Histoire d'expliquer certains détails qui pourraient me faire passer pour un trublion )
- la photo fait moins de 100 ko 
- elle fait un peu plus de 700 pixels de large (en fait 700 sans le cadre, 764 avec). Mes photos sont donc systématiquement "réduites" par le forum mais toujous du meme chouïa.
- si je m'autorise cette licence, c'est après en avoir discuté, il y a fort longtemps avec les modos de ce fil (Foguenne en l'occurence). Une petite tolérance sur la taille maximale (pas le poids en octets ) avait été admise pour les photos déjà sur un site (et non préparées juste pour les forums). C'est mon cas puisque quasiment toutes les photos que je poste ici viennent de mon site et que sur le dit site, elles ont quasiment toutes la même dimension depuis des années : 764 pixels.
- si ça pose problème, les modos du fil peuvent me le dire et je m'abstiendrai de poster ici sans protestation aucune  Disons que j'essaye de respecter l'esprit de la règle et que pour la lettre je bave un peu.
(je précise que quand j'ai choisi la taille de mes photos sur mon site, je l'ai fait en connaissance de cause et en utilisant un ibook 800x600 et une ligne bas débit (je n'ai pas l'ADSL quand je suis en Lozère). Les écrans plus petits que 1024x768 commencent à se  faire rares  Ceci dit, c'est vrai qu'une photo verticale de 700, ça fait juste même sur un 1024x768. Du coup, je ne poste que rarement des photos verticales.  
Et si la taille des écrans grandit chaque année, la limite de poids des images reste toujours aussi pertinente : les modems bas débit n'évoluent plus depuis longtemps.


----------



## Liyad (21 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Liyad, il faut savoir faire un choix...pourquoi ne pas nous proposer celle qui te plaît le plus, plutôt que x versions?



Je trouve qu'une photo en couleur et monochrome n'a pas du tout la même ambiance


----------



## Captain_X (21 Septembre 2007)

et moi je trouve que tes versions n&b sont ternes et sans int&#233;r&#234;t... tout comme le fait de montr&#233; n versions de la m&#234;me image, tram&#233; non tram&#233;, vert, jaune, bleu, violet... ultraviolet...


advienne que pourra


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> advienne que pourra



qu'Al&#232;m vienne quand il pourra, voulais-tu s&#251;rement dire


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2007)

bon, je crois qu'il est temps de bannir d&#233;finitivement Luc G l'impertinent de l'Aubrac


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Je trouve qu'une photo en couleur et monochrome n'a pas du tout la même ambiance


Et les r&#232;gles : une image par jour&#8230; &#231;a donne quoi niveau ambiance ?


----------



## Liyad (21 Septembre 2007)

Je poste pas souvent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Et alors ?


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Je poste pas souvent



Ah je vois... si tu roules qu'une fois par mois en voiture, tu te permets aussi de rouler à 200?  :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (21 Septembre 2007)

Une histoire de liens...


----------



## nico/ (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## plovemax (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

Tout a &#233;t&#233; dit, ce n'&#233;tait donc pas la peine d'en rajouter surtout pour me citer sans le copyright&#8230;  Liyad a eu assez de remarques pour qu'un membre ne se prenne pas pour un mod&#233;rateur.

Maintenant, Liyad, je te demanderais de respecter les r&#232;gles. Ce sont les m&#234;mes pour tous et si quelqu'un ne le respecte pas, il ne postera pas longtemps sur ce forum.


----------



## blafoot (21 Septembre 2007)

Photo prise dans les jardins de Villandry en touraine


----------



## zamal85 (21 Septembre 2007)

image trop lourde


----------



## project_83 (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## lumai (21 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## esope (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> PS. (Histoire d'expliquer certains détails qui pourraient me faire passer pour un trublion )
> - la photo fait moins de 100 ko
> - elle fait un peu plus de 700 pixels de large (en fait 700 sans le cadre, 764 avec). Mes photos sont donc systématiquement "réduites" par le forum mais toujous du meme chouïa.
> - si je m'autorise cette licence, c'est après en avoir discuté, il y a fort longtemps avec les modos de ce fil (Foguenne en l'occurence). Une petite tolérance sur la taille maximale (pas le poids en octets ) avait été admise pour les photos déjà sur un site (et non préparées juste pour les forums). C'est mon cas puisque quasiment toutes les photos que je poste ici viennent de mon site et que sur le dit site, elles ont quasiment toutes la même dimension depuis des années : 764 pixels.
> ...



Pas de changement de ce côté, tes photos sont ok.


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## blafoot (22 Septembre 2007)

Arène de Pula en croatie


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2007)

willsdorf a dit:


> dessous​






​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Septembre 2007)

Le béton boulimique :


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## NightWalker (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## YanUbik (22 Septembre 2007)

_Bonjour._

[URL="http://www.casimages.com/img/jpg/070919044152137111252644.jpg"]image trop lourde
[/URL]


----------



## Captain_X (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2007)

*(Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## islacoulxii (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## huexley (22 Septembre 2007)

et il mangait


----------



## momo-fr (23 Septembre 2007)

Une ville au bord de l'eau...


----------



## blafoot (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

foutu hébergeur ! :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2007)

Genève...(Argentique)


----------



## Liyad (23 Septembre 2007)

image trop lourde, ban du sujet


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2007)

'jour


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2007)

Sur les rails, en route pour Oruro, pr&#232;s des lacs Poop&#243; et Uru Uru.

​


----------



## lumai (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2007)

*- Supporter Australien- *





​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## ben_g2 (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## islacoulxii (24 Septembre 2007)

*Prise de son &#224; la mer du nord*


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Septembre 2007)

Allez, je commence ma s&#233;rie "Sorties nocturnes"


----------



## jahrom (24 Septembre 2007)

Model	Canon EOS 40D
Exposure Time	1/40 sec
ISO Speed Ratings	100
Aperture Value	F11​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2007)

Corsica


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## project_83 (24 Septembre 2007)

Avec l'aimable autorisation des parents :


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## islacoulxii (25 Septembre 2007)

*suite...*









.


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2007)

Des choses à se dire...


----------



## Captain_X (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MOMAX (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Septembre 2007)

.










​







Arch ! la réduction d'image avec des filets en diagonal sans crénelage... Bien 30 minutes de lutte pour obtenir ce résultat encore limite.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Rhââââââ! Mais laisse-z-en donc un peu pour les autres!...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhââââââ! Mais laisse-z-en donc un peu pour les autres!...



J'ai des points disco à rattraper


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_attention, l'appel aux coups de boule est propice au bannissement&#8230; 
_


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Septembre 2007)

.





 ​


jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai des points disco à rattraper


J'voudrais bieeeeeeeeeeeen !
Mais, j'peux poiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiint !


----------



## islacoulxii (25 Septembre 2007)

.


----------



## Iotai (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_Oyooooo j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un lapin* mais non en fait&#8230;





*private-joke ! 
_


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai des points disco &#224; rattraper



bon ba t'attendra un peu, l&#224;.. 

tr&#232;s moyen, c'est pris avec un t&#233;l&#233;phone?


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_va y avoir du ban de sujet&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Ao&#251;t 2007, le monast&#232;re de Tikse au Ladakh, dans la vall&#233;e de l'Indus tout pr&#232;s de Leh. Une architecture tr&#232;s proche de celle du Potala &#224; Lhassa.

(MAJ) c'est vrai qu'il manque un peu de rotation &#224; la photo pour mettre le monast&#232;re d'aplomb. C'est pour que vous appr&#233;ciez plus encore les suivantes... bient&#244;t ;-)


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2007)

Sur l'Aubrac : pierres et pierres, la nature et l'homme


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

​
Hiver 2005, station d'Arêches-Beaufort en Beaufortain, Savoie au petit matin sur la crête du Grand Rognoux à la recherche des premières traces. Le paysage fait souvent le spectacle, avec la mer de nuages et le mont blanc. Enfin l'homme réduit à sa juste et modeste taille.


----------



## mistertitan (26 Septembre 2007)

je suis de retour. apres de longs mois sans post dans ce sujet.

voici UNE image





​


----------



## Virpeen (26 Septembre 2007)

Et hop...




​


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un espece de truc avec du n'importe quoi au milieu.​



Ed, t'es gentil, mais tu vas jeter tes saloperies ailleurs ! 



:love:
 

[Joke, of course ]


----------



## Captain_X (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (26 Septembre 2007)

.


----------



## Sloughi (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Septembre 2007)

.











.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## dvd (27 Septembre 2007)

j'ai encore beaucoup de progrès à faire


----------



## kanako (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est la première fois que je prends ce genre de photos, j'ai un peu du mal à (sa)voir ce qui va ou pas, n'hésitez pas à me dire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

​Ça fait un peu pub, mais ce n'est pas volontaire, j'ai vu ce tag sur un mur, je l'ai trouvé sympa, je l'ai shooté, c'est après que j'ai vu l'URL et quelle correspondait à un mag, partant de là il me semblai normal de rajouter leur lien sur l'image vu que je poste cette photo sans leur accord.
PS: je comprendrai toute modération faites sur ce post, bien que j'aurai pu ne rien dire et effacer l'URL avec Toshop.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

non, l'autre est différente


----------



## Lalla (27 Septembre 2007)

*GRAFFITIS*




Click to black&white
​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> C'est la première fois que je prends ce genre de photos, j'ai un peu du mal à (sa)voir ce qui va ou pas, n'hésitez pas à me dire



ce qui ne va pas c'est que c'est complétement bouché, et qu'on ...ne voit 
pas grand chose...


----------



## momo-fr (27 Septembre 2007)

Une vision surtout...


----------



## momo-fr (27 Septembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> C'est la premi&#232;re fois que je prends ce genre de photos, j'ai un peu du mal &#224; (sa)voir ce qui va ou pas, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me dire


Je ne l'aurais pas cadr&#233; pareil c'est s&#251;r... mais l'effet est bien retranscrit (contre-jour).

Ce qui manque c'est une structure de lecture, et l&#224; il faut faire un choix car tu as un double jeu en la partie gauche et le centre et inversement la partie droite et le centre, moi je jouerais sur cette derni&#232;re compo au carr&#233; sans le personnage de gauche.

Un petit travail sur les tons moyens (il y en a...) et un micro-contraste aideraient la lecture g&#233;n&#233;rale, mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> C'est la premi&#232;re fois que je prends ce genre de photos, j'ai un peu du mal &#224; (sa)voir ce qui va ou pas, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me dire





Comme &#231;a, vite fait., pour garder l'ambiance de la photo 

Pour pas flodr&#233;.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Septembre 2007)

&#233;tonnant non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Bidouillez moi


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> Bidouillez moi



Il y a des hôtels pour ça


----------



## mistertitan (27 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MOMAX (27 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Septembre 2007)

"Sorties nocturnes". Prise &#224; l'arrache...


----------



## MOMAX (28 Septembre 2007)

et pour tout le monde aussi


----------



## mistertitan (28 Septembre 2007)

Image d'actualité: trouvez l'erreur!


----------



## SirDeck (28 Septembre 2007)

.














.


----------



## willsdorf (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (29 Septembre 2007)

Traitement croisé (aussi ? ) en réponse...




​


----------



## Captain_X (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (29 Septembre 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> greluche qui font un régime à base de cristaline​Image d'actualité: trouvez l'erreur!


heuu le contraste ?


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Septembre 2007)

La dent de Crolles.

Quelques photos de la coupe Icare en cliquant


----------



## Kukana (29 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> heuu le contraste ?



son reflet dans la vitre de devant


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## mistertitan (30 Septembre 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233;, mais l'image a perdu un peu de sa superbe j'ai l'impression en dehors de lightroom. j'ai un pb de profil int&#233;gr&#233; au fichier je crois, suis pas dou&#233; avec ses trucs


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2007)

et hop:


----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2007)

Le passage...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Septembre 2007)

> Bon, après j'arrete avec Millau...



Allez... Gault !


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## AuGie (30 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (30 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## PommeQ (30 Septembre 2007)

Imagehack plante


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2007)




----------



## dvd (30 Septembre 2007)

un apr&#232;s midi au Jardin du Luxembourg.
image trop lourde


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2007)

Et si on se faisait un petit Salon de la Photo samedi prochain ? 




​


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_pas de chance, samedi je suis &#224; montpellier avec mes petites amies jumelles Holga et Holga&#8230;&#160;mais mercredi matin&#8230;&#160;_


----------



## mistertitan (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Octobre 2007)

La jolie Mariette :rateau:


----------



## plovemax (1 Octobre 2007)

​
J'ai peut-être un peu forcé la dose en saturation?


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

.





.
​


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Octobre 2007)

toujours plage​


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## PommeQ (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2007)

.












.


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## the-monk (1 Octobre 2007)

Tiens, ça fait longtemp que je n'ai posté une photo ici:






:rose:  ​


----------



## mfay (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> :love: :love:


D&#233;sol&#233;  C'est ma s&#233;rie "Flandres"  :rose:


----------



## joubichou (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## wip (2 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (2 Octobre 2007)

Rien ne sert de courir...




... non ça ne sert à rien


----------



## mamyblue (3 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## knight2000 (3 Octobre 2007)

Excellentes photos, j'adore ! 

Magnifique chat(te) AuGie !


----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2007)

Une pendule à leurre


----------



## wip (3 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## ederntal (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2007)

Velvia 50 powah :love:​


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Octobre 2007)

*Reflets*




​


----------



## joubichou (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (3 Octobre 2007)

un brin de nostalgie....


​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Octobre 2007)

.









.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## nico/ (4 Octobre 2007)

Je la mets là et pas dans les photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf moi, parce que le cadrage est volontaire.


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Octobre 2007)

Thionville by night pour prendre en main mon tout nouveau jouet... un K10D


----------



## momo-fr (4 Octobre 2007)

Gare aux rideaux...


----------



## mistertitan (5 Octobre 2007)

Au salon de la photo.



PS: il y a des invitations pour le salon sur mon site.


----------



## GroDan (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## quenaur (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Redoch (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (5 Octobre 2007)

au salon de la photo


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (5 Octobre 2007)

​
La version web est degueulasse! desolée! :rose:


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mistertitan (6 Octobre 2007)

Une vieille photo de 2003, concert exceptionnel au casino de paris. Un vrai moment d'inspiration! Ce fut dur d'ailleur de faire rentrer mon 300mm dans la salle avec mon reflex

​

PS: il y a des invitations pour le salon sur mon site. porte de versailles jusqu'&#224; dimanche.


----------



## mfay (6 Octobre 2007)




----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2007)

.
.
.





.
.
.
​


----------



## Joelaloose (6 Octobre 2007)

Dans la série Thionville By Night :


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Octobre 2007)

.









.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2007)




----------



## fanou (6 Octobre 2007)




----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2007)

.
.
.





.
.
.
​


----------



## Captain_X (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

Gourmandise...


----------



## Kukana (7 Octobre 2007)

tres belle photo


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (7 Octobre 2007)

... parce que ce n'est pas de la macro, et que je l'aime bien.




Très belle page, très beau fil


----------



## joubichou (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Octobre 2007)

Marques pour l'énergie...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

starmac, je t'aime mais il ya des limites !


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## esope (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mistertitan (7 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

ah le salon de la photo   tu te souviens Rem de la fille aux seins verts ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

_ouais bin&#8230; je vois pas du tout&#8230; 
_


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

ok


----------



## kisbizz (7 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah le salon de la photo   tu te souviens Rem de la fille aux seins verts ?




la soeur de ET a debarquée au salon ?    


tres belles photos, bravo a tous   :love: 



ps: alem, ne me demande pas de poster, je gâcherai cette belle page :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz :


----------



## Joelaloose (8 Octobre 2007)

Cookie a 6 mois 





​


----------



## Captain_X (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (8 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2007)

En directe de la bibliothèque wifiisée de la petite ville ou nous sommes au Portugal. ​


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Octobre 2007)

Les dessous de Mitterrand...






Nota : le pont bien sûr, pas l'homme...   ​


----------



## huexley (8 Octobre 2007)

Un vaillant petit arbre qui pousse à "rebrousse" torrent

Cliquez dessus pour l'original


----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2007)

_meeooowww. :love:_



​


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (8 Octobre 2007)

J'aime cette photo :






Willy décrit une approche pour Franck, Olive déplie sa voile et Philippo triche, il est parti au moins une demi heure avant nous.


----------



## project_83 (8 Octobre 2007)

EDIT: Pour Alem : Pr&#232;s de Jaux, pas loin de Compi&#232;gne. Perso, je connaissais pas avant cette ann&#233;e. Et je dois dire que j'adore  la r&#233;gion. Et les picards sont  ...   priceless


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_alors l&#224;, attention&#8230; pasque yvos et moi on est super tatillons : o&#249; en Picardie ?!! pour qu'on puisse dire si c'est vraiiiiiiiiiiiment en pit'chardie ! nam&#233;o ! 

pasque &#231;a fait aussi un peu genre la picardie c'est que rural alors que presque seulement&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

C'est du bluff ! il pleut p&#244; !


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_bah il pleut pas sur la photo, ya juste des nuages&#8230; pis ch&#233; nouzottes, t'sais bien qu'i pleut jamais mais i drache eud'timps in timps&#8230; 

(en passant, la langue picarde (donc nordiste) a 63 mani&#232;res de parler de la pluie, &#231;a veut tout dire !)

(pis compi&#232;gne, c'est en picardie mais presque pas ! )
_


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> (en passant, la langue picarde (donc nordiste) a 63 manières de parler de la pluie, ça veut tout dire !)



Ca ne rend pas la pluie plus agréable :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mistertitan (9 Octobre 2007)

petit deviendra grand


----------



## Captain_X (9 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ca ne rend pas la pluie plus agréable :mouais:



ni la pluie ni le reste... ici on a 63 manières de dire que les autres sont des c_ons... ca les rends pas supportable non plus


----------



## jahrom (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (9 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> ​



on dirait annecy, jeumtrompe???


----------



## jahrom (9 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> on dirait annecy, jeumtrompe???




En effet il s'agit d'Annecy et de son ancienne prison... 
(sympa la taule )

Comme me le précise Captain il s'agit d'un des monuments les plus photographiés de France, et je le confirme.

Je suis tombé amoureux d'Annecy il y a plus de 10 ans et j'y retourne de temps à autres.
Je le conseille à tous les photographes...


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Comme me le pr&#233;cise Captain il s'agit d'un des monuments les plus photographi&#233;s de France, et je le confirme.




h&#233;h&#233;! bin oui moi aussi je le confirme, la preuve cet &#233;t&#233; avec un groupe d'adultes avec un handicap que j'accompagnais...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## willsdorf (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (9 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mfay (9 Octobre 2007)

La photo :





Et un détail :


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2007)

*(Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (10 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


>



Ben, et la Tournette alors? On n'a pas droit &#224; une photo de la tournette?


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (10 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben, et la Tournette alors? On n'a pas droit à une photo de la tournette?



du haut de la tournette surtout   ou des dents de lanfon


----------



## MOMAX (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (10 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Grâce aux forums MacG, j'ai découvert Image Well pour redimensionner simplement mes photos, alors j'en poste une pour vous dire merci.
MSC ORCHESTRA à ST-NAZAIRE


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2007)

KyteSurf et non pas sky surf comme je l'avais noté. 
(je n'y connais rien mais je trouve ça jolis.  )


----------



## Captain_X (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

*dans ce sujet, on poste des photos. On ne parle pas des points discos et on applaudit par Mp, points discos etc&#8230;

et on essaye de ne poster que ses propres et plus belles photos, pas celles qu'on vient de faire et qu'on trouve jolie, une de SES PLUS BELLES.

c'est pourtant simple.

(ps : ouais, j'aime para&#238;tre &#234;tre un dictateur puisque je n'en suis pas un mais ya que &#231;a que vous comprenez&#8230


*


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2007)

Sophie Alour (en concert avec Laurent Coq dans le cadre de Jazz & Vins - festival Jazzèbre 2007)


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas "ma plus belle photo" mais si je la met en pas trop grand j'ai l'droit ? :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Octobre 2007)

Les ombres au rappel...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mfay (11 Octobre 2007)

Mr Foguenne, le p&#232;re Alem il r&#233;clame une photo &#224; la fois !

Tricheur


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

foguenne est mod&#233;rateur (en plus je l'aime ! :love


----------



## Captain_X (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joanes (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sophie Alour (en concert avec Laurent Coq dans le cadre de Jazz & Vins - festival Jazz&#232;bre 2007)



elle est en concert ce soir au NJP 

la c'est &#224; Marly en mai dernier...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2007)

mfay a dit:


> Mr Foguenne, le p&#232;re Alem il r&#233;clame une photo &#224; la fois !
> 
> Tricheur



Respecte la taille des images comme moi et on en reparle. 
Si &#231;a pose probl&#232;me, j'arr&#234;te.
(tu n'as pas d'autre tracas ? La taille de l'image est respect&#233;e, le poid aussi 84 Ko, &#231;a permet de passer une ambiance en une illustration bcp plus qu'une image &#224; la fois. Ici, Joachim en "extase" devant les vagues et avant, devant les p&#234;cheurs. J'ai du mal &#224; comprendre certain. Je poste de moins en moins, car je suis plus exigeant, peut-&#234;tre pas assez malgr&#233; tout.
bref...     )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Respecte la taille des images comme moi et on en reparle.
> Si ça pose problème, j'arrête.
> (tu n'as pas d'autre tracas ? La taille de l'image est respectée, le poid aussi 84 Ko, ça permet de passer une ambiance en une illustration bcp plus qu'une image à la fois. Ici, Joachim en "extase" devant les vagues et avant, devant les pêcheurs. J'ai du mal à comprendre certain. Je poste de moins en moins, car je suis plus exigeant, peut-être pas assez malgré tout.
> bref...     )


T'inquiète mon Paulo, Amok fait pareil à l'occasion.
C'est très chouette en tout cas.


----------



## mfay (11 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Respecte la taille des images comme moi et on en reparle.
> Si ça pose problème, j'arrête.
> (tu n'as pas d'autre tracas ? La taille de l'image est respectée, le poid aussi 84 Ko, ça permet de passer une ambiance en une illustration bcp plus qu'une image à la fois. Ici, Joachim en "extase" devant les vagues et avant, devant les pêcheurs. J'ai du mal à comprendre certain. Je poste de moins en moins, car je suis plus exigeant, peut-être pas assez malgré tout.
> bref...     )


Je respecte aussi parfaitement les tailles (et surtout le poid). Et ça ne me dérange pas du tout. Mais ça me faisait rire, alors c'était une bonne raison.
En tout cas, très joli assemblage  Encore


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Picouto (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2007)

Jazzèbre  - Jazz & Vins : Sophie Alour encore mais ici avec Laurent Coq.


----------



## sundance (12 Octobre 2007)

je suis régulièrement ce fil car je trouve vos photos vraiment magnifiques 
je débute et me pose mille questions sur la manière de prendre des instants sur le meilleur angle. Ce matin au réveil, la brume, le silence, une ambiance de rêve et des toiles perlées.
vos conseils sont les bienvenus, en voici 3 j'espère ne pas abuser:rose:


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

souvent les voyages ne mènent qu'à soi-même même quand on va vers l'autre, l'ami aimé, l'aimée






et tant mieux.

car c'est de soi qu'on irradie le mieux vers les autres.
​


----------



## knight2000 (12 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> je suis régulièrement ce fil car je trouve vos photos vraiment magnifiques
> je débute et me pose mille questions sur la manière de prendre des instants sur le meilleur angle. Ce matin au réveil, la brume, le silence, une ambiance de rêve et des toiles perlées.
> vos conseils sont les bienvenus, en voici 3 j'espère ne pas abuser:rose:



Pas de conseils à donner (désolé) mais je trouve ces photos superbes
notamment la dernière.


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

bon&#8230; ya un message en vert au-dessus&#8230; je ne me suis pas fatigu&#233; &#224; l'&#233;crire pour rien&#8230;

enfin je dis &#231;a, je dis rien mais apr&#232;s vous ne pourrez plus lire le fil&#8230; &#224; bon entendeur&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2007)

Un tricotage d'acier...


----------



## Didjo (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (12 Octobre 2007)

c'est ta coloscopie ?


----------



## Aladisse (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2007)

Hop




ca faisait longtemps...
Edit : fadasse avec la compression... :rose:


----------



## AuGie (12 Octobre 2007)

Mon vinyl préféré :love:


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2007)

_vous avez pas fini d'en manger du Québec_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (13 Octobre 2007)

Aujourd'hui, je profite du brouillard...




@macmarco : &#231;a me rappelle celle-ci...


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (13 Octobre 2007)

Le jet d'eau de Genève ! ​ 


 

​


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Iotai (13 Octobre 2007)

_J'avoue, je l'ai &#233;galement mise parmi les macros, mais je l'aime bien 
_


----------



## ederntal (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Octobre 2007)

Etretat


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (14 Octobre 2007)

.









.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2007)

A table !!!






​


----------



## Aladisse (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (14 Octobre 2007)

- Fritz n'a pas la frite -


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2007)

Petite ballade du matin...





Chagrin.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (15 Octobre 2007)

La main de madame :


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2007)

Une autre bidouille d'hier matin. 





C'est la version couleur, je n'arrive pas &#224; me d&#233;cider entre celle-ci et la version noir et blanc.
Chacune a son int&#233;r&#234;t, je crois. (mais les avis les plus divers sont les bienvenus.  )


----------



## doudou83 (16 Octobre 2007)

*Jolie lumière dimanche sur Paris  




*​


----------



## dool (16 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (16 Octobre 2007)




----------



## dofre b (16 Octobre 2007)

image trop lourde
meme les arbres ce mettent a la mode macg:love:


----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2007)

_Québec..._


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## dool (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2007)

Pris &#224; la vol&#233;e en conduisant.





Je suis amoureux de cet arbre mais la photo en elle-m&#234;me est tr&#232;s vide, plate...
Le bidouillage est sens&#233; rattraper le truc, j'ai pas trop mal r&#233;ussi mon coup pour un d&#233;butant je trouve.


----------



## MOMAX (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## dofre b (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## plovemax (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## ederntal (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_une critique rapide&#8230; mur trop net, poup&#233;e trop floue&#8230; 

ou alors lumi&#232;re trop crue su le mur, change de mur&#8230; 
_


----------



## AuGie (18 Octobre 2007)

Mon tout premier portrait :rose:


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2007)

Jazzèbre 2007 - des Apéro-concerts sur la terrasse des Galeries Lafayette à Perpignan, face au Castillet et aux toits de la ville.


----------



## MOMAX (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## ederntal (18 Octobre 2007)

Encore une photo de poup&#233;e, j'ai fait une s&#233;rie plut&#244;t flippante ici (cliquez en bas de la page)


----------



## joubichou (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2007)

C'est la même dame que celle que j'ai mis dans les macros. Mais celle-ci, je la voyais mieux ici.


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## project_83 (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2007)

Tiens?





Des croix partout!


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2007)

"p&#233;riode" s&#233;pia ?!....  
Et texture toile ....

=>[] J'me sauve !.... :casse:


&#201;DIT :





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.
> 
> P&#233;riode : "h&#233;, elle est chouette cette bidouille, je vais l'utiliser partout jusqu'&#224; ce que j'en trouve une nouvelle!"
> Un jour le monde entier s'extasiera.


En fait c'est pas "toile", mais placage de texture...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "p&#233;riode" s&#233;pia ?!....
> Et texture toile ....
> 
> =>[] J'me sauve !.... :casse:


Non.

P&#233;riode : "h&#233;, elle est chouette cette bidouille, je vais l'utiliser partout jusqu'&#224; ce que j'en trouve une nouvelle!"
Un jour le monde entier s'extasiera. 
 

EDIT : &#224; ce propos, je me mets actuellement au noir et blanc. Vous &#234;tes pr&#233;venus.


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2007)

t'as gagné un abonnement au Père Lachaise? 

Pourvu que tu gagnes l'année prochaine le cirque Gruss    

_sinon_


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un jour le monde entier s'extasiera.



On y _croix_ trop. :rateau: 





j'cherche une photos, alèm:rose:


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_ay&#233;, les comiques s'ennuient au bar&#8230; et c'est encore moi qui doit virer les poivrots de mon troquet ! 

allez on se bouge ! :modo:


_


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2007)

J'voudrais fer carri&#232;re.​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2007)

_et puis pour pas laisser ce soifard de jugnin seul &#224; fayoter
Cette histoire de feuille me rend fou_


----------



## Aladisse (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## GroDan (19 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ce propos, je me mets actuellement au noir et blanc. Vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2007)

Le pont du soir...


----------



## Redoch (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

photo bateau.


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Octobre 2007)

Ciel toulousain  ​


----------



## mokona44 (20 Octobre 2007)

Leh (3000m) , Ladakh, Inde

oula oula, okok, je pensais me souvenir des limitations, mais c'est pas le cas apparemment. (c'est bien max 700pixels et 100kb?). c'est mieux comme ca?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2007)

*bon, je dois pas parler fran&#231;ais&#8230; tu sais qu'avec ce syst&#232;me l&#224; sur mon &#233;cran 19" je ne peux pas voir ton image ? et qu'en plus ton image pesant 871&#37; du poids maxi autoris&#233; sur le forum tu interdis &#224; toute petite connection de voir ton image ?


*


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2007)

expérimentation : un film diapo blanc sur bleu (polablue 8 iso) périmé depuis 1994 ...


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_une par jour, non ? bon je fais exception, tu ne viens plus souvent&#8230; 

edit : pour ma part, il y a quelques minutes dans le cimeti&#232;re voisin



_


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_et puis tiens, je fais mon Amok&#8230;

il ya quelques heures dans un terrain vague&#8230;

_ _


clic on the vignette !_​


----------



## Sloughi (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## islacoulxii (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2007)

Une altération passagère...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2007)

Tiens ; plus possible de poster dans "Autoportrait"...
Choper les deux monstres qui sèment la désolation autour de la maison;
Les mettre devant un mur en demandant juste "Faites beuaaaahrrrr comme tonton, les filles"...
Et hop! Autoportrait trans-générationnel...   






Clic-clac ; merci Kodak!

:love:


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2007)

_ah, faut que j'aille t'absoudre aussi par l&#224; ?
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ah, faut que j'aille t'absoudre aussi par là ?
> _



A _NOS_ risques et périls...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mamyblue (22 Octobre 2007)

La foire et le marché !​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Octobre 2007)

Au bord de la Seine à Paris cet été


----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Octobre 2007)

44k trop lourde


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (22 Octobre 2007)

.










.


----------



## Captain_X (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Octobre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> .
> .



Ben c'est qui ?


----------



## Aladisse (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (22 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ben c'est qui ?



Sebastien duthoit

Grand artiste en devenir...

all&#233;, je lui fait un peu de pub:
www.myspace.com/sebduthoit
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DmCYWhsH-BQ


----------



## GroDan (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2007)

Bon, ça m'énerve, parce que dans le fil des 72h, je prépare toujours des trucs, et j'arrive trop tard. Donc, je les poste là, parce que quand même il sont valables.

Nature morte






Frissons







Na.​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2007)

Dans la série "voiture" une composition sans éclairage...


----------



## dool (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (23 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Octobre 2007)

click-->nancy jazz pulsations 2007


----------



## islacoulxii (23 Octobre 2007)

.













.


----------



## Kukana (23 Octobre 2007)

oui mais c'est trop lourd

pour continuer dans l'esprit


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## benkenobi (23 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2007)

Jazzèbre 2007, Pique-nique musical au-dessus de Leucate, il y a quelques jours : Lionel Loueke.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Octobre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> .



C'est qui ?


----------



## elKBron (24 Octobre 2007)

Réponse au hasard : Sébastien Duthoit ?


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

pas un peu fini de bavasser ?


----------



## sundance (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## toys (24 Octobre 2007)

dispo sur www.cremedelacreme.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (24 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (24 Octobre 2007)

Vous prendrez bien un zest d'usine abandonn&#233;e ?  

​


----------



## Picouto (24 Octobre 2007)

Z'avez pas un peu fini tous les 2... ​


----------



## Virpeen (24 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux dire... Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant bla bla bla... ... 

PS : beau nouveau site (et beau lorem ipsum aussi ! :rateau: ) :love:


----------



## Redoch (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## wip (25 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (25 Octobre 2007)

_PS @Virpeen : jalouse de mon lorem ipsum va ! _​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## dofre b (25 Octobre 2007)

bientot l'hiver !!!


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## benkenobi (25 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (25 Octobre 2007)

une expérience amusante...dans une piéce un peu trop humide, ne pas trop s'approcher ...la trouille de griller le flash, le boitier. Je sentais l'electricité sur ma chevelure.40 000 volts quand même !​


----------



## Kukana (25 Octobre 2007)

-> GroDan

tres joli


----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2007)

Pretty girls make graves...


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (26 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2007)

tu parles d'une tuile:rateau:


----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (26 Octobre 2007)




----------



## sundance (26 Octobre 2007)

image trop lourde















un grand  &#224; tous pour vos photos, un vrai r&#233;gal des yeux


----------



## Picouto (26 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (26 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

_un ami, un fr&#232;re, peu importe&#8230;
Rezba



​_


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _un ami, un frère, peu importe
> Rezba
> ​_



Pas mal, c'est vrai.


----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2007)

Adama Drame, Dar trio, Jazzèbre dimanche dernier


----------



## Nobody (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kanako (27 Octobre 2007)

pour ceux qui ont un plus gros écran, cliquez sur l'image


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Octobre 2007)

La verrai bien dans "bidouillez moi" celle-l&#224;...


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2007)

ouais, une bonne grosse plage sombre bien enfonc&#233;e en bas, un ciel bien cram&#233;. Perso, pour moi ce n'est pas une "belle photo" mais une photo rat&#233;e (parfois on aimerait bien mais la lumi&#232;re n'y est pas). Dans Bidouillez-moi, elle aura plus sa place.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Octobre 2007)

je suis en train de faire quoi tu crois /D


----------



## Didjo (27 Octobre 2007)

Je la trouve absolument magnifique moi ! Y touchez pas !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2007)

_moi, j'&#233;coute pas les gens qui postent sans mettre de photo&#8230; et qui &#224; priori n'y connaissent absolument rien en photo.

attention, &#234;tre banni d'un fil c'est d'un commun&#8230; 
_


----------



## kanako (27 Octobre 2007)

et comme &#231;a elle est moins rat&#233;e, Al&#232;m ?




l&#224; c'est du brut de d&#233;coffrage

C'est juste qu'avec la compression on perd vachement de couleurs, alors j'ai un peu abus&#233;e sur toshop en contraste :rose: (moi, je ne sais pas trop faire dans la subtilit&#233;, chuis un peu bourine avec les r&#233;glages&#8230;  Malgr&#233; l'aide et les explications de macmarco :love: )

j'vais aller la mettre dans bidouillez-moi, vu qu'apparemment je produis des photos bonnes &#224; bidouiller, mais j'ai un peu du mal &#224; le faire moi-m&#234;me :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## project_83 (27 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## plovemax (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (28 Octobre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> pour ceux qui ont un plus gros écran, cliquez sur l'image



Houla, ça s'est moyen ! Penché, mal tiré et plein de poils Bon courage pour bidouiller...autant aller refaire la photo !

Pour pas flooder, il reste 3 exemplaires de cette auto :



​


----------



## willsdorf (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kanako (28 Octobre 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> "avec des poils dans le ciel"


c'est pas des poils c'est des oiseaux


----------



## AuGie (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (28 Octobre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> c'est pas des poils c'est des oiseaux
> 
> " photo agrandi des poils qui sont des oiseaux



Ha ! Ce sont des plumes alors ! Bon, vu la taille de l'image, ils me génent ces volatiles !
Pour pas flooder et pour répondre à tirhum et pour faire plaisir à nobody :




Elle est magnifique, mais je ne suis pas objectif, puisse que je n'aime que les voitures anciennes et puis Darl'mat, ce fut un grand du design auto. Un lien.​


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2007)

Merci. 

Quelle merveille!


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_une vieille pelloche d&#233;couverte dans un petit t&#233;l&#233;m&#233;trique r&#233;cemment&#8230; &#224; priori, la pellicule  est bien depuis deux ans dans l'appareil&#8230; voire plus&#8230; 3 ans a-priori&#8230;







ouais, c'est flou&#8230; mais bon, le sfumato c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas facile au pinceau alors imaginez au t&#233;l&#233;m&#233;trique&#8230;
_


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2007)

Le *sfumato* signifie _&#233;vanescent_, avec une notion d'_enfum&#233;_ : ce mot d&#233;rive de l'italien _fumo_, la fum&#233;e. C'est une technique de peinture que L&#233;onard de Vinci mit au point, et d&#233;crivit comme &#171; sans lignes ni contours, &#224; la fa&#231;on de la fum&#233;e ou au-del&#224; du plan focal &#187;. C'est un effet vaporeux, obtenu par la superposition de plusieurs couches de peinture extr&#234;mement d&#233;licates, qui donne au sujet des contours impr&#233;cis. Il est utilis&#233; pour donner une impression de profondeur aux tableaux de la Renaissance.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_merci mais j'ose croire que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tait pas destin&#233; !! 

_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Le *sfumato* signifie _évanescent_, avec une notion d'_enfumé_ : ce mot dérive de l'italien _fumo_, la fumée. C'est une technique de peinture que Léonard de Vinci mit au point, et décrivit comme « sans lignes ni contours, à la façon de la fumée ou au-delà du plan focal ». C'est un effet vaporeux, obtenu par la superposition de plusieurs couches de peinture extrêmement délicates, qui donne au sujet des contours imprécis. Il est utilisé pour donner une impression de profondeur aux tableaux de la Renaissance.


Je me permets de compléter le brillant exposé de notre estimé confrère (qui aurait sans doute mieux trouvé sa place _en cuisine_) par un exemple, sans doute le plus célèbre au monde :


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2007)

&#233;videmment pas R&#233;mi  mais je pense que plusieurs personnes ne savaient pas ce que c'&#233;tait  et je trouve int&#233;ressant  de  le dire, en plus beaucoup de personnes sont paresseuses donc ne cherchent pas forc&#233;ment les choses... ce fut dommageable...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_&#231;a fait un bout de temps que je cherche &#224; rendre le rendu du sfumato en photo, j'y travaille, j'y travaille&#8230; 

et elle a un petit air de Gioconda sur cette photo&#8230; 
_


----------



## joubichou (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## ederntal (28 Octobre 2007)

Partie d'une s&#233;rie de 4 photos sur mes animaux dispo ici => Mes animal's










En plus grand.​


----------



## doudou83 (28 Octobre 2007)

*Mosquée Hassan II Casablanca *​


----------



## Majintode (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2007)

Paul : ​ 
​


----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Majintode (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## project_83 (29 Octobre 2007)

Parceque je m'ennuie et parceque je suis sur ce forum : 




​


----------



## sundance (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2007)

L'infirmi&#232;re de nuit...​


----------



## Picouto (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## toys (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a c'est de la photo ! 

Et juste une petite question ?
Si on clique sur ta signature, &#231;a te fait gagner des sous ? parce qu'en fait si c'est oui, je ferais bien pareil, moi.


----------



## toys (30 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça c'est de la photo !
> 
> Et juste une petite question ?
> Si on clique sur ta signature, ça te fait gagner des sous ? parce qu'en fait si c'est oui, je ferais bien pareil, moi.


oui s'est de la photo et puis du photoshop. s'est un trip tique je te passe le rose bientôt.

et non je ne gagne pas de tune avec cette banière j'aide juste un potes qui vient de monter son site internet et qui a besoin de se faire de la pub (en plus s'est moi qui lui fait ses bannières)


----------



## zamal85 (30 Octobre 2007)

Fac en grève
l'autre partie du reportage sur http://www.contre-faits.org/spip.php?article48


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

toys a dit:


> oui s'est de la photo et puis du photoshop. s'est un trip tique je te passe le rose bientôt.
> 
> et non je ne gagne pas de tune avec cette banière j'aide juste un potes qui vient de monter son site internet et qui a besoin de se faire de la pub (en plus s'est moi qui lui fait ses bannières)



ok ok ok


----------



## Captain_X (30 Octobre 2007)

fait comme moi affiche pas les signatures...c'est tellement path&#233;tique....


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## IP (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (31 Octobre 2007)

je triche un peu (beaucoup) sur la taille mais le tout ne depasse pas les 100ko.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2007)

Aladisse : Merde, ca d&#233;chire. Plus je vois, plus ca d&#233;chire. J'aurais aim&#233; d&#233;clencher, l&#224;.

Paul : Petit con, t'as vraiment bien trait&#233; le sujet. 

J'&#233;dite, car certain(e)s d'entre vous ont peut-&#234;tre manqu&#233; ca : Clic. Et pour les plus ignares, Fran&#231;ois J, c'est Dendrim&#232;re. 1/250eme de seconde de gr&#226;ce. Un instant vol&#233; au temps, un moment d'intimit&#233; &#224; New York, dans un taxi, et la rue qui vit derri&#232;re la vitre. On entend le bruit, feutr&#233;, de la ville. Des photons qui arr&#234;tent le temps sur un moment que chacun aimerait vivre, toujours, plus souvent : quelques secondes de vie, loin, avec celui ou celle aim&#233;(e).

Un klaxon qui r&#233;sonne dans la rue.


----------



## Sloughi (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (1 Novembre 2007)

cliK -> iMage​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de mettre une petite galerie en ligne ici. ​


----------



## zamal85 (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## joanes (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (1 Novembre 2007)

.
.


.
.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2007)

.










​




.


----------



## iCactus (1 Novembre 2007)

621&#37; trop lourde


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (2 Novembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (2 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Yannoux (2 Novembre 2007)

Une jolie photo au cours d'une ballade. Pas mal pour un debutant !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2007)

iCactus a dit:


> 621% trop lourde



Et ?  
C'est un nouveau concours ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Et ?
> C'est un nouveau concours ?


C'est alèm qui a édité le post


----------



## Picouto (2 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est alèm qui a édité le post




héhé, je crois que je suis le modo du mois.


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, je crois que je suis le modo du mois.



_en tout cas, tu es mon comodo du siècle !  _


----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2007)

bon les modos vous avez les mp pour vous congratuler


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Novembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *





​


----------



## zamal85 (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2007)

_allez, qui fait pipi le plus loin ? 
_


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2007)

Toi


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _allez, qui fait pipi le plus loin ?
> _



Personnellement , je ne fais pas pipi, mais j'urine, Moi ! __


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _allez, qui fait pipi le plus loin ?
> _



Je sors le mien ce week end


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (3 Novembre 2007)

C'est de toi ?


Pour ne pas flooder, pas mon genre...



​


----------



## Captain_X (3 Novembre 2007)

il est intenable...


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2007)

J'en profite pour te rappeler, mon cher Paul, que nous nous sommes crois&#233;s, fin septembre.. 
L'alibi _alcool_ est r&#233;fut&#233; d'office.






:love:

(Ok Ed, tu seras le parrain, comme promis)


----------



## Captain_X (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'en profite pour te rappeler, mon cher Paul, que nous nous sommes crois&#233;s, fin septembre..
> L'alibi _alcool_ est r&#233;fut&#233; d'office.
> 
> 
> ...


Et c'est moi la balance?


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Novembre 2007)

.





​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## mfay (3 Novembre 2007)

Bon, d&#233;sol&#233;, je reviens de vacances alors j'ai deux plus plus belles photos des vacances  (et je ne d&#233;passe pas les 100 ko avec deux grosses photos).




La fum&#233;e : Ca vient de la centrale nucl&#233;aire de chooz (Nature contre Industrie).


----------



## Nobody (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## quenaur (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Yannoux (4 Novembre 2007)

Cette une verite ! ils sont parmis nous !!!!!!!


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## julienfroment (4 Novembre 2007)

voici quelques petites photos venue directe de cabine de proj (sauf le pano, merci CS3)

edit: comment fait-on pour les afficher en grand? (je suis pas doué..... et alors!!!!!!!  )


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> voici quelques petites photos venue directe de cabine de proj (sauf le pano, merci CS3)
> 
> edit: comment fait-on pour les afficher en grand? (je suis pas doué..... et alors!!!!!!!  )



Clique dans ma signature.


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)

*Julien, une photo par post ET par jour&#8230; merci de relire le premier message du sujet
*


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)

mon pote T&#233;t&#233; hier soir pr&#232;s de Nantes&#8230;


----------



## julienfroment (4 Novembre 2007)

*



*


edit: petit lien vers d&#233;but de galerie 
http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/diaporama/qqhs8mun2z2ggxx6ffjgzc1pptbrpt


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2007)

Baroque and roll...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (4 Novembre 2007)

Noir et blanc aussi... et de toutes façons, après Dendrimère... quoi poster ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)

comment faire une seule photo apr&#232;s celle-l&#224; de toute fa&#231;ons&#8230; 

bon, tu vas t'en remettre virpeen ? vous ne jouez pas le m&#234;me style, c'est tout, sinon &#231;a se vaut.


----------



## joubichou (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (4 Novembre 2007)

Aprés une longue absence ... de retour


----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> ​




juste un seul mot : trop  :love: 

je ne pense pas que  duracell  ait deja eu une tof aussi belle meme aves leurs lapins


----------



## zamal85 (4 Novembre 2007)

demi finale coupe du monde de rugby


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Novembre 2007)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; julienfroment


----------



## Captain_X (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2007)

Pas trop &#224; l'aise avec les paysages mais pour une fois j'ai trouv&#233; celle-ci pas trop mal, c'est vers Couches en Sa&#244;ne et Loire et donc en Bourgogne, en France, sur terre, dans l'univers, le grand tout.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (5 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## julienfroment (5 Novembre 2007)

après le feu la glace....


----------



## esope (5 Novembre 2007)

​




(et oui je suis toujours l&#224; mais je prend du recul sur ce que je produis, mais je parcours quand m&#234;me tous les jours le forum...   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## zamal85 (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (5 Novembre 2007)

​
Manque le bleu du ciel ...


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> panneau


Et à part des photos a "message" tu sais faire quoi? Parce que, je suis désolé, mais autant tes premières photos (celles de la campagne présidentielle) avaient une qualité technique indéniable qui les rendaient intéressantes au delà du message véhiculé, autant celle-ci est vraiment sans aucun intérêt photographique.
En plus ton capteur est plein de poussières.


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2007)

Un nouveau fil : "postez vos plus belles photos de panneaux et d'enseignes"


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Un nouveau fil : "postez vos plus belles photos de panneaux et d'enseignes"



Faut dire que j'aimais plus la matière que l'enseigne en tant que tel ... et les couleurs était bien plus fadasse :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## fanou (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (6 Novembre 2007)

ça non plus vous n'aimez pas?
mais je m'exprime mieux si on me laisse faire une série plutôt que photo par photo mais comme on peu pas ici, j'essai de sortir des photos de leur série initiale mais c'est moins parlant seul


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_ah la belle fête qu'elle a eu ça, je lui ai fait sa fête mais maintenant, ya tellement de mes empreintes sur son cadavre que je suis foutu elle avait de si belles courbes si tentantes à caresser_​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## morphoas (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2007)

Fin d'apr&#232;s midi d'automne &#224; St Paul de Vence.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (7 Novembre 2007)

Fac de Nantes bloquée, fac de Nantes expulsée
reportage complet ici


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_&#231;a doit &#234;tre mon c&#244;t&#233; ex-gauchiste &#224; doc marten's &#224; lacets rouges&#8230; mais ta photo si je la regarde seule m'ennuie mais apr&#232;s celle de Jahrom, elle passe bien finalement&#8230; 

 

tu as postul&#233; dans la presse ? ils cherchaient des gens &#224; Ouest France&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2007)

Downtown Los Angeles.







versions wallpapers.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

Downtown Nice


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Downtown Nice
> 
> ​




Celle ci semble tout droit sortie d'une scène de midnight express, lors de la poursuite à pieds dans les rues d'Istanbul...


----------



## Paski.pne (8 Novembre 2007)

_Tout près de Picadilly Circus_  






​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (8 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Nobody (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Majintode (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (8 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> je pari encore que je n'ai pas choisi la bonne photo pour illiustrer ma série


En tous cas on pourra pas t'accuser de manquer de persévérence...


----------



## Aladisse (9 Novembre 2007)

mes premiers tirages à moi-que-j'ai-fait-tout-seul-comme-un-grand méritaient bien une photo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (9 Novembre 2007)

Bon, c'est pas &#224; proprement parler ma plus belle photo, mais c'est la premi&#232;re photo potable avec le mode manuel de mon nouvel appareil ( un bridge Panasonic DMC FZ8 ) 
Hum...


----------



## mamyblue (9 Novembre 2007)

L'automne avec ces belles couleurs ..!


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## esope (9 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## HmJ (10 Novembre 2007)

Aladisse;4470028

[COLOR="Silver" a dit:
			
		

> mes premiers tirages &#224; moi-que-j'ai-fait-tout-seul-comme-un-grand m&#233;ritaient bien une photo.[/COLOR]



Tres belle compo


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Novembre 2007)

Avignon


----------



## Captain_X (10 Novembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Didjo (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Nous sommes apparemment plusieurs à ne plus vouloir de ça.



Ba justement je pense qu'il a compris 

Allez...


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (10 Novembre 2007)

*RIP *
      ​



​


----------



## lumai (10 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (11 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Bon d'accord, sur le coup, j'me suis pas trop cassé l'cul... ​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## yvos (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## julienfroment (11 Novembre 2007)

@ joanes
vraiment très sympa cette photo. bravo


----------



## AuGie (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> @ joanes
> vraiment très sympa cette photo. bravo


tu sais, ce genre de remarques peut se faire par coups de boules ou Message Privé ça me ferait plaisir


----------



## julienfroment (11 Novembre 2007)

@ alem; ok, autant pour moi, désolé


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (11 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## dofre b (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (12 Novembre 2007)

Bon ! Vu la grêve qui se dessine jeudi, je n'irai pas à paris Photo ce WE ! Alors, je me fais mes concepts tous seul dans mon coin ! Et puis c'est ma façon de soutenir la démarche de Zamal !...C'est vrai, c'est 1984, ici, y'a des messages qui sont effaçés sans laisser une seule trace !!!?



click pour enlarger en grand​


----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2007)

pousse pas trop vite, papa n'est pas press&#233;:love:


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est 1984, ici, y'a des messages qui sont effaçés sans laisser une seule trace !!!?



quels messages ? tu veux parler de ceux de l'autre fil que tu n'as pas suivi ?

encore une fois, c'est facile de crier à la censure (surtout 1984, tu l'as lu ?) sans avoir pris le soin de regarder le monde qui t'entoure

des fois, j'ai des envies de meurtre virtuel


----------



## mado (12 Novembre 2007)

Désolée. C'est fermé.
(Quoique, avec les disparitions de posts, y'a des résurrections possibles du coup )


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## julienfroment (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2007)

Bon, je commence &#224; piger un peu le fonctionnement de mon b&#244; bridge tout neuf ( nan je me la p&#234;te pas, je suis juste plein d'une certaine excitation libidinale du d&#233;butant  ), alors mes photos sont de moins en moins floues 

En voil&#224; une, ma ch&#233;rie fa&#231;on Sleeping Beauty sur un fauteil... :love:

genre "fin de soir&#233;e"...







( EDIT: j'la reposte en plus petit, question de taille  :rose: )


----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2007)

.









​






.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Novembre 2007)

image trop lourde
​


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2007)

C'est joli, les poissons jaunes*...
Par contre, z'ont les ar&#234;tes "lourdes"...

260ko.... 
40 pixels en moins et un curseur d&#233;plac&#233; :











*j'aime bien ta photo, sinc&#232;rement.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2007)

Avec les enfants, impossible qu'ils restent &#224; "l'endroit bien r&#232;gl&#233;" au niveau l'&#233;clairage.


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2007)

oui mais les gamins, ça te donne des petits moments magiques comme celui-là 





_promis, c'est la dernière de la petite_​


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2007)

j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la compression imageshack/iphoto et suis obligée de m'y reprendre plusieurs fois pour arriver à 100ko et quand j'y arrive celle-ci est trop réduite. Suis preneuse d'infos, topic à ce sujet? merci


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Novembre 2007)

.




​


jpmiss a dit:


> Wahou ! La photo qui tue ! :love:


jpmiss, c'est splendide ! :love: 

@ sundance, jette un il à ça  :
ImageWell


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## julienfroment (13 Novembre 2007)

pour le fun....


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (13 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma précédente photo (fontaine), c'est un hotel. f22 25sec Iso 100


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (14 Novembre 2007)

Bon... alors dans la s&#233;rie _"Oh qu'il est rigolo mon Bridge tout neuf que je m'&#233;clate avec "_... ben voici une petite vue de Nantes by Night du balcon de chez mes grands parents...  
Je ne l'ai pas retouch&#233;e du tout, je la trouve pas mal comme &#231;a... ( m&#234;me si j'ai du s&#233;rieusement raboter la r&#233;solution pour rentrer dans le cadre de la charte videmment  )


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2007)

_'tain, j'ai eu du mal &#224; situer que c'est la piscine o&#249; je vais nager&#8230; j'ai reconnu o&#249; c'&#233;tait gr&#226;ce au dome de l'&#233;glise que je voyais de chez une amante&#8230; 

tu me diras que j'aurais pu me situer grace aux anneaux de Buren sur le quai des antilles* mais on les voit flous sur ta photo. Pense &#224; rester en basse sensibilit&#233; et te mettre sur un pied, l&#224; c'est jaune et bruit&#233; ! 

*ou grace &#224; la Titan Jaune que je viens d'apercevoir ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (15 Novembre 2007)

elle aurait eu sa place dans les macros mais en fait, je la trouve plus belle que macro...


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Novembre 2007)

Ce matin    





​


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2007)




----------



## huexley (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (16 Novembre 2007)

Clic plus grand​


----------



## wip (16 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (16 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2007)

Pfiou ! t'as bien fait de nous mettre ta plus belle, hein ?


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Novembre 2007)

J'aimerai t'y voir toi à moins 28 mètres prendre une volée d'alevins avec mon compact en caisson étanche


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## kisbizz (16 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> vommm vroumm​




tres belle photo tibo  

je les trouve d'ailleur de plus en plus belles :love:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'aimerai t'y voir toi à moins 28 mètres prendre une volée d'alevins avec mon compact en caisson étanche



t'as déjà vu un chat de race par 28m de fond toi ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

HEEEE...
Bon quel tarif je vais prendre pour les droits d'auteur?
Du coup c'est ta plus belle photo qui n'est pas &#224; toi. 

Ceci &#233;tant dit, on est pas dans bidouillez moi!!!


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## mfay (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## julienfroment (17 Novembre 2007)

pas forc&#233;ment la plus originale, mais c'est un coup de coeur.

edit: http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/diaporama/qqhs8mun2z2ggxx6ffjgzc1pptbrpt ma petite galerie


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## LucD (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (18 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (18 Novembre 2007)

Aie foiré 4 plans film sur 6...:mouais:.20 ans que j'avais pas pratiqué, rien que de charger les chassis fut une épreuve.Aie compté 18 opérations avant de déclencher.Développer des films en cuvette, c'est terrible ! 

Place au contemplatif ! ​Clik > grand
	
​


----------



## joubichou (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## julienfroment (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (18 Novembre 2007)

(ginko + lumière) x automne = irrésistible​


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_bon, finalement, c'est pas un D300 que je vais m'acheter&#8230; mais des yeux&#8230;
_


----------



## EMqA (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## peyret (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (19 Novembre 2007)

clic=grand​


----------



## soget (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## sundance (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (19 Novembre 2007)

Pour O. 




Compression bla bla bla...


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2007)

Un peu d'indulgence pour ceux qui n'ont qu'un compact entre les mains. Je ne dis pas que vous n'en avez pas. Mais forcément, sur ce genre d'image, la différence est flagrante..




​


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2007)

_c'est pas l'appareil qui fait la photo. Le regard que l'on porte est plus important, après, on est plus ou moins aidé par l'appareil mais l'important&#8230; c'est la rose&#8230; euh&#8230; non, l'important, c'est le regard. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Voilà : j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à poster la photo postée par nobody ci-dessous, je n'y suis parvenu que quelques secondes après lui.
Donc, j'enlève la mienne pour ne pas faire doublon.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis, excusez-moi, mais quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas



Un coup de main?

La photo ci-dessous est, vous l'aurez compris, de PonkHead.


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2007)

_et c'est une belle photo ! 
_


----------



## SirDeck (19 Novembre 2007)

.
















.


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (20 Novembre 2007)

Z'êtes bien calme toutes et tous en ce moment !



clic=grand
​


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Voilà : j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à poster la photo postée par nobody ci-dessous, je n'y suis parvenu que quelques secondes après lui.
> Donc, j'enlève la mienne pour ne pas faire doublon.



Oui, je l'ai fait sans t'en parler avant parce que je pensais que tu avais quitté le site. Désolé si ça t'a posé un problème. 


alèm a dit:


> _et c'est une belle photo !
> _



Tout à fait d'accord. C'est pour ça que je me suis mêlé de l'aider sans son consentement.

J'espère que vous l'avez boulé pour cette photo et non pas moi vu que je ne suis pour rien dans cette photo. Et pourtant, j'aurais aimé.


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (20 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _...mais l'important c'est la rose_




​


----------



## jahrom (20 Novembre 2007)

Model	Canon EOS 40D
F-Number	F4,5
ISO Speed Ratings	400
Shutter Speed Value	1/32 sec
Focal Length	70,0 mm​


----------



## wip (20 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2007)

:love:


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## huexley (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (22 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## HmJ (22 Novembre 2007)

Beaucoup de beaux cliches, je serais ravi que plus d'entre vous, a l'image (!) de *jahrom, *en profitent pour donner quelques infos EXIF, notamment les donnees concernant l'exposition


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Beaucoup de beaux cliches, je serais ravi que plus d'entre vous, a l'image (!) de *jahrom, *en profitent pour donner quelques infos EXIF, notamment les donnees concernant l'exposition



_et ce genre de question, tu n'oses pas le demander par MP, t'es timide ? 

parce que perso, moi les données Exif, je m'en fous&#8230;  mais c'est ptêt moi hein&#8230;

(faut dire mon Holga il a toujours les mêmes données : 1/60è à f8&#8230; )_


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2007)

Ba si le truc reste volontaire, pourquoi pas.

en même temps, des exifs sur des photos retouchées (avec expo corrigée), recadrées, etc, ça vaut pas tripette...


----------



## HmJ (22 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et ce genre de question, tu n'oses pas le demander par MP, t'es timide ?
> 
> parce que perso, moi les données Exif, je m'en fous&#8230;  mais c'est ptêt moi hein&#8230;
> 
> (faut dire mon Holga il a toujours les mêmes données : 1/60è à f8&#8230; )_



Bah si, bien sur que ca m'arrive de demander, mais je suis timide... :rose:

Et puis comme ca j'evite d'avoir a envoyer 5-6 MP par jour


----------



## jahrom (22 Novembre 2007)

Les ronchons je te jure... 

Je mettrais les exifs mon petit HmJ.


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Les ronchons je te jure...
> 
> Je mettrais les exifs mon petit HmJ.



j'te jure, au début, je croyais que c'était les références de ton chat que t'avais mises.



et pis non, en fait, canon 40D, c'est un appareil photo, pas un chat!


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

_attention à ne pas laisser trainer vos doigts, ya des courants d'air ce matin, les portes claquent ! 
_


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## toys (22 Novembre 2007)

tu fait t'es photo avec t'es nouvelle lunette!

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

_T'as raison, regarde bien, le rennais est net et le nantais qui est flou&#8230; ah ouais, c'est vrai que c'est l'&#339;il droit qui voit flou&#8230; 
_


----------



## sundance (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Bah oui encore des escaliers...
En plus le rouge a viré au orange mais c'est pas grave.​


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## roukinaton (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2007)

_[petit HS pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question par CDB]_
 c'est un british, pas un chartreux 
_[/petit HS]_


----------



## dofre b (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> _[petit HS pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question par CDB]_
> c'est un british, pas un chartreux
> _[/petit HS]_


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Novembre 2007)

Tempête :rose:  




​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Une petite dernière après j'arrête les escaliers, jusqu'à la prochaine fois.
Merci pour vos cdb et non je suis pas fétichiste. Enfin si un peu... ​


----------



## GroDan (23 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (23 Novembre 2007)

Un de mes camarades militants, lors d'une AG hier 

( y m'en voudra pas de mettre sa photo, il a un tit côté narcissique des fois  )


----------



## soget (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## julienfroment (24 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (25 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Probablement pas ma plus belle du moment mais je l'aime bien quand même.​


----------



## julienfroment (25 Novembre 2007)

d'accord toujours l'automne, oui! mais c'est beau l'automne....


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Novembre 2007)

Tempête suite et fin   





​


----------



## fanou (25 Novembre 2007)




----------



## HmJ (26 Novembre 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> *on ne cite pas*
> 
> Probablement pas ma plus belle du moment mais je l'aime bien quand même.​



J'aime bien aussi le contraste. Et puis, vu l'angle que tu as choisi, ca me rappelle des photos du Brooklyn Bridge, c'est interessant


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Novembre 2007)

Click to see more​


----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Tchi (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (26 Novembre 2007)

merci à tous ceux qui m'ont laissé un cdb samedie.


----------



## wip (26 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (26 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## dofre b (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *





​


----------



## fpoil (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2007)

Vu que je me suis fait virer de "vos plus belles photos" pour une raison qui m'a échappé depuis bien longtemps... je poste celle là ici... et pis c'est tout..

NA.


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Vu que je me suis fait virer de "vos plus belles photos" pour une raison qui m'a échappé depuis bien longtemps... je poste celle là ici... et pis c'est tout..
> 
> NA.



Elle mérite les plus belles.


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## PommeQ (26 Novembre 2007)

Ce fil a deja bientot 1 an


----------



## NightWalker (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (27 Novembre 2007)




----------



## LucD (27 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (27 Novembre 2007)

.
.


​.
.


----------



## julienfroment (27 Novembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (27 Novembre 2007)

Merci à tous pour l'avalanche de CDB et oui ... c'est bien la petite ile à l'espace Rambouillet


----------



## GroDan (27 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## vousti (28 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2007)

_vue depuis la plage ? 
_


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (28 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

L'exact opposé du shoot de NightWalker ​


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (29 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2007)

Il y a un mois, c'était le dernier concert du festival Jazzèbre 2007
La fanfare Béninoise : Gangbé Brass Band


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## julienfroment (30 Novembre 2007)

HUm.....


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2007)

Julienfroment vient d'être banni du sujet pour avoir posté une nouvelle fois une image supérieure à 100Ko. Voilà, c'est comme ça et pas autrement. (ce message ne peut essuyer aucune discussion et si certains s'avisaient d'en rajouter, leur sort sera le même que julien, merci d'avance)


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Novembre 2007)

bonjour tout le monde, mon premier post mac gé


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (30 Novembre 2007)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde, mon premier post mac gé



700 pixels et 72.28 Ko ??!! Pas possible, c'est le double pseudo d'un ancien...


----------



## esope (30 Novembre 2007)

érotisme de tous les jours...​


----------



## esope (30 Novembre 2007)

l'homme à l'escabeau mais sans tête...

(Désolé alem je sais que c'est une par jour mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai posté et j'avais ces deux là:rose:... )​


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (30 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (1 Décembre 2007)

clic is big
​


----------



## nico/ (1 Décembre 2007)

l'hydre à deux têtes :


----------



## PommeQ (1 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2007)

Allez hop une petite prise avant les vacances:






Celles des vacances sont en cours d'importation


----------



## naturalbornsamy (2 Décembre 2007)

merci a tous pour vos cdb


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2007)

_tu as tort jahrom, si c'était un ancien, il saurait que je préfère que les coups de boule restent privés&#8230; 
_


----------



## naturalbornsamy (2 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> 700 pixels et 72.28 Ko ??!! Pas possible, c'est le double pseudo d'un ancien...



C'est à dire?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Décembre 2007)

Andrea Parkins, Ellery Eskelin Trio


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2007)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> C'est à dire?



C'est à dire que souvent les photos des nouveaux venus dépassent les limites de 700 pixels et 100 Ko maxi et que la tienne est dans les clous.


----------



## julienfroment (2 Décembre 2007)

Serais je de nouveau admis?


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> Serais je de nouveau admis?


Bienvenue à toi toi naturalbornsamy et à bientôt sur de prochain fils


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2007)

julienfroment, c'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos ???


----------



## julienfroment (2 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bienvenue à toi toi naturalbornsamy et à bientôt sur de prochain fils



?

" 	julienfroment, c'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos ??"

j'aime beaucoup le traitement, je voulai votre avis.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> ?
> 
> " 	julienfroment, c'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos ??"
> 
> j'aime beaucoup le traitement, je voulai votre avis.



Personnellement, je déteste, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce thread, ici, on poste ses plus belles photos.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Décembre 2007)

.








​





.


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2007)

_sirdeck, pense à éviter de mettre autant de blanc autour de tes photos&#8230;
_


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2007)

_Pour une fois je ne suis pas trop mécontente de ce portrait de ma petite puce (filleule) :rose: ... Lucie, 6 mois. :love: _


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Décembre 2007)

Ce matin  




​


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2007)

tout à l'heure...


----------



## IP (3 Décembre 2007)

Cet été...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Décembre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mistertitan (4 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2007)

Une autre espèce (après j'arrête  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (5 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une autre espèce



pas sympa pour les photos d'enfants qui précèdent!


----------



## Picouto (5 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

*Petite canaille...*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (6 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## nico/ (6 Décembre 2007)

dans le RER :


----------



## IP (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (6 Décembre 2007)

.







​



.


----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2007)

Déjà postée ailleurs, mais elle va bien ici aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (7 Décembre 2007)

Magnifique tout ça, restons dans le style... :love: 



​


----------



## Picouto (7 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (8 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Nobody (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## goonie (8 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2007)

de plus en plus belle !


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2007)




----------



## iNano (9 Décembre 2007)

_Merci à Virpeen pour les conseils...  :love: 
Edit : Rhôôô la nioube, j'avais pas fait attention au poids... c'est corrigé !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## ederntal (9 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IP (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour...


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2007)

(Les reflex jaunes sont dus aux jeux avec les marqueurs juste avant les photos.  )​


----------



## Picouto (10 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Décembre 2007)

Clique ! vitevite clique j'te dit!



​
Pris au Vertigo en aout dernier. (y neige à moitié, ça vole pas, j'me met enfin au boulot. )


----------



## Tyite Bulle (11 Décembre 2007)

Pas la plus belle, mais peut-être la dernière.

Désolée pour les 10k en trop​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## IP (11 Décembre 2007)




----------



## lumai (11 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IP (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2007)

.


.


----------



## nico/ (13 Décembre 2007)

j'en avais posté une un peu similaire dans 72 heures pour convaincre, mais je suis retourné hier faire à peu près la même photo en pause longue :


----------



## IP (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## HmJ (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## morphoas (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Décembre 2007)

les dernières au D200   en attendant la "bête" :love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## LucD (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## nico/ (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (13 Décembre 2007)

pas facile de photographier un sujet qui ne vous passionne pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (14 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## IP (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2007)

Bruno Chevillon, avec Michel Portal...


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2007)

il vieillit le bruno&#8230;


----------



## Captain_X (14 Décembre 2007)

pas toi ?


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2007)

non, je mûris&#8230;


----------



## pim (14 Décembre 2007)

Pas encore assez :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## naturalbornsamy (15 Décembre 2007)

(désolé les couleures ont beaucoup perdu avec la compression )


----------



## dofre b (15 Décembre 2007)

vous avez pas vue les guirelandes???


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Décembre 2007)

Sûrement la seule averse de neige de l'hiver voir même avant longtemps ​


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## the-monk (15 Décembre 2007)

Premiers essais au 30D:






​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (15 Décembre 2007)

A Além, Desproges disait que par définition à l'age mûre précède toujours l'age pourri.
...j'rigole:love:​


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2007)

_fais attention alors ! 


person, j'm'en fous, j'suis une raclure ! 
_


----------



## project_83 (15 Décembre 2007)

Allez ca fait longtemps que je n'ai posté. Une petite que j'aime beaucoup lors du concert ds Stuck in the Sound :




​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2007)

tu as changé de pseudo ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> tu as changé de pseudo ?



oui benjamin me l'a changé 

c'est mon pseudo habituel ailleurs en fait...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2007)

Sommet du mont Vial 1500 m.
Au fond a gauche: le mer sous quelques nuages.


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2007)

Pas pu tester dehors le 17 40, je fais avec ce que j'ai sous la main.


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2007)

Lac de Zug, Minolta HiMatic 7sII, Ilford HP5​


----------



## Picouto (17 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (17 Décembre 2007)

Après une longue période d'inactivité ici, je profite d'une journée de congé pour poster une petite photo prise hier soir


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2007)

ah ils ont remis çà , pas mal cet éclairage...

bon pas la peine que j'y aille , puisque tu l'as postée


----------



## Joelaloose (17 Décembre 2007)

Le rond point juste en face est très beau cette année, je te laisse celui là si tu veux


----------



## Aladisse (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## IP (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Le rond point juste en face est très beau cette année, je te laisse celui là si tu veux



moi je veux bien mais avec le froid cette semaine brrrr

d'habitude je fais mes soirées éclairages de noel à Metz plutot qu'a 

Thionville.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

*Clic image for zoom*​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Majintode (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2007)

Pour en revenir à Noël...


----------



## HmJ (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (18 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## wip (18 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clic image for zoom*​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IP (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Majintode (19 Décembre 2007)

(blue très clair hein...  )


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2007)

Dublin, Septembre 2007
Panasonic, DMC FZ-30


----------



## wip (19 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2007)

Edit: ok JP, t'as raison, cétait des cocotiers...


----------



## IP (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2007)

Faudrait peut être varier un peu les sujets tu ne crois pas?


----------



## Captain_X (19 Décembre 2007)

il peut pas son apn est plein d'eau, c'est tout ce qu'il a pu sauver


----------



## IP (19 Décembre 2007)

C'est a peu près ça !
Je vais essayé de trouver d'autres sujets...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

Et voilà !

Alem est bon pour ouvrir un sujet "Vos photos avec des gens suspendus à une corde" - sauf que cette fois, faudra pas compter sur moi !


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2007)

_Hulyet hulyet kinderlakh, _
_ kolsman ir zent nokh yung. _
_ Vayl fun friling biz tsum _
_ vinter iz a katsenshprung._

_



_​


----------



## Eniluap (20 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (21 Décembre 2007)

en plus grand ici.


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Majintode (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## le_GG (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## nico/ (21 Décembre 2007)

Jardin du Luxembourg, à Paris.


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2007)

Sophie Alour, Jazzèbre 2007

(c'est surtout pour faire un petit clin d'oeil à bluebird672, qui, même avec un autre pseudo, me donne envie d'aller écouter du jazz )


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2007)

_déjà dédicacée à ma copine Lorna, voici sa ville natale&#8230;






(ce n'est pas décalé puisque c'est Luz-St-Sauveur&#8230;  )
_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2007)

Sophie Alour, Jazzèbre 2007

(c'est surtout pour faire un petit clin d'oeil à bluebird672, qui, même avec un autre pseudo, me donne envie d'aller écouter du jazz )[/QUOTE]

elle était belle Sophie Alour dans sa tenue dorée :love: 

moi elle avait jean tee shirt en mai dernier...

et moins de lumière


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sophie Alour, Jazzèbre 2007
> 
> (c'est surtout pour faire un petit clin d'oeil à bluebird672, qui, même avec un autre pseudo, me donne envie d'aller écouter du jazz )



Ouah, c'est mon Selmer !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

Vu qu'le chef a bien aimé (et beaucoup d'autres aussi, que je remercie ) et qu'il aimerait bien en revoir un peu plus souvent, je prends la liberté, quitte à me faire bannir, m'en fous&#8230; en postant une deuxième photo aujourd'hui. 

J'suis un guedin, pire qu'un psychopathe, j'ai même pas peur t'façons&#8230;







(c'est pas ma plus belle photo !! C'est juste un autre blockhaus pour Alèm ! )


----------



## Picouto (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

Merde&#8230; désolé&#8230; :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## morphoas (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Merde&#8230; désolé&#8230; :rose:




tu t'excuses toi maintenant ... pfff tapette va


----------



## naturalbornsamy (23 Décembre 2007)

mon premier shooting studio


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (23 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## nico/ (24 Décembre 2007)

Pleine lune du jour :


image trop lourde


----------



## HmJ (24 Décembre 2007)




----------



## nico/ (24 Décembre 2007)

La pleine lune en taille réduite (désolé pour la précédente, j'ai fait un copier/coller du lien flickr sans vérifier la taille de l'image, juste le nombre de pixels)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2007)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> une minette[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> T'aurais pas juste un peu abusé sur la retouche?:siffle: :D


----------



## roukinaton (24 Décembre 2007)

​
*BONNES FETES DE FIN D'ANNEE A TOUTES ET TOUS !!!       ​*


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'aurais pas juste un peu abusé sur la retouche?


 
j'avoue que j'ai peu être été un peu lourd sur la retouche :rose: , en même temps, premier shooting donc première retouche de shooting:rateau: Cependant je ne recherchai pas vraiment un rendu réaliste (je l'aime beaucoup quand même )
En tout cas merci pour les com, ils me sont très utiles 
Je vous en met bientôt une nouvelle.
Bonne journée à tous


PS: les cdb rouge c'est pas cool pour une première:hein:​


----------



## wip (24 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement, je comprend pas trop comment on peut bouler rouge, ta photo...  
Moi, si j'la boule pas, c'est qu'j'peux point  




​


----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2007)

_Des nouvelles du petit ponton face au lac... Côté de Valleyfield (Québec)_ :love:​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2007)

tant qu'à faire des photos d'hiver autant qu'elles aient la pêche!
et encore au D200... pas merci le père Noël de pas m'avoir apporté mon
D3 aujourd'hui...à croire que tout le monde le veut ce D3,et qu'il n'y en a pas assez pour tout le monde...bah, il arrivera bien...
Joyeux Nöel à tous!


----------



## IceandFire (24 Décembre 2007)

Joyeux Noël à toutes & tous...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

bluebird672 a dit:


> tant qu'à faire des photos d'hiver autant qu'elles aient la pêche!
> et encore au D200... pas merci le père Noël de pas m'avoir apporté mon
> D3 aujourd'hui...à croire que tout le monde le veut ce D3,et qu'il n'y en a pas assez pour tout le monde...bah, il arrivera bien...
> Joyeux Nöel à tous!
> ...


Ben quoi ? Z'ont pas la pêche les autres photos d'hiver ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Z'ont pas la pêche les autres photos d'hiver ?




celles de JP si, mais c'est pas vraiment l'hiver dans son coin !


----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2007)

les paysages plats et blanc c'est pas péchu c'est super chiant


----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> les paysages plats et blanc c'est pas péchu c'est super chiant



t'es blazé de voir 50 cm de neige sur 10cm de glace? moi pas Et le motoneige dessus


----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2007)

non mais le plat oui c'est chiant et les motoneiges ça puent et ça fait du bruit.

Avant de me lasser de l'hiver....


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Décembre 2007)

bon je me suis un peu calmé sur la retouche... (n'empèche que j'aimai bien ce rendu...)
Merci à tous pour vos cdb, c'est vraiment sympa

Joyeux Noël à tous!!!


----------



## Berthold (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Décembre 2007)

image ici


----------



## nico/ (25 Décembre 2007)

pleine lune de Noël, suite.








La même, plus grande


----------



## vleroy (25 Décembre 2007)

_vieux Montréal_​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2007)

Captain


----------



## nico/ (25 Décembre 2007)

La crèche et son peintre.


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

*Alors il parait que c'est Noel cool super 

mais une image/jour et 100Ko maxi

bravo nico deux règles non respectées (la pleine lune de noel fait 107Ko, je sais, j'suis cruel mais mon rôle c'est aussi gendarme faut que vous vous y fassiez)

edit : bravo aussi à Carodedakar 135Ko
*

_en passant, merci de ta réaction nico ! 
_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2007)

puisque j'ai eu beaucoup de points positifs pour cette série ( je vous en remercie    )je me permet, d'en poster une dernière en signalant 
que ces photos ont été prises entre Thionville et Cattenom hier après midi.
J'éspère qu'Alem ne m'en voudra pas d'en poster une deuxième pour 
aujourd'hui.
Merci par avance!


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

allez on se pose et on réfléchit. C'est la trève des confiseurs. Je ferme le sujet quelques temps afin que vous réfléchissiez à ce que vous voulez mettre dedans. Le sujet se nomme "Postez vos plus belles photos", nous tous, membres, attendons que vous y postiez non pas une photo mais une de vos plus belles. Les modérateurs du sujet sont d'ailleurs parmi les meilleurs exemples. Nous prenons un nombre irraisonnable de photos mais nous n'en postons que peu ici. Nous attendons la même attitude de votre part. La photo s'apprend par des cours, on peut apprendre la technique, apprendre la composition et recevoir des bases sur l'esthétique. Mais le regard ne s'apprend pas, il se forme. Pour celà, il faut regarder, regarder ce que font les autres, être curieux et être sévère avec ses propres faiblesses. Il faut savoir être juge de son travail.

Bonnes fêtes.

edit : Super bluebird, tout l'inverse de mon message&#8230; du coup, je n'ai aucun regret pour fermer, tu aurais mis un lien vers une galerie, ce n'était pas mieux non ?


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

j'ai oublié un truc dans les nouvelles consignes&#8230;



> *les modérateurs ont raison car ils descendent en ligne directe du prophète Al-Amok qui a été touché par la grâce de Dieu* et pas seulement par la grâce*, si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, merci de leur signifier en privé, sinon fessée cul-nu !*


merci à jpmiss, Docevil, ponkhead, TheBigLebowski, yvos et les autres pour les nouvelles règles et leurs opinions


----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2007)

Don't look back...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

_Centre des expositions &#8226; Montréal_​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2007)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (28 Décembre 2007)

tout d'abord joyeux noël à tous!
J'ai hésité avec un canard qui avait les ailes ouvertes se séchant mais je préfère les gens qui se mouillent 
(pour l'anecdote se sont les premières avec mon 70-200 4,0L gentillement conseillé dans le topic dédié aux objectifs canon, merci pour le conseil)


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (29 Décembre 2007)




----------



## tweek (29 Décembre 2007)

Whew, 'fais froid sur ce fil. Un peu de chaleur? 







Mama'


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2007)

- Vu le ciel assez torturé aujourd'hui (mais c'est habituel par ici !)...
- Vu que j'ai un APN sous la main (jouet numérique; cadeau d'noël pour ma fille, pas top mais pas trop naze non plus)...
- J'ai fait toutes mes fenêtres pour trouver un angle, une fois trouvé; cadrages successifs pour éliminer les parasites urbains trop gênants...

​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous ... longtemps que je n'ai pas posté ...

Je vous présente mon cadeau de noël ... ma fille née le 25/12 :love:


----------



## Maya7 (29 Décembre 2007)

Dans le serie Jumping picture , voici une petite photo de votre serviteur a Montreal 






[/URL][/IMG]


Merci Macmarco


----------



## macmarco (29 Décembre 2007)

Maya7 a dit:


> pardon
> comment on fait pour envoyer ? :rose:
> 
> Merci



Clique dans ma signature.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Décembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (29 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## magoule (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Décembre 2007)

Sortie des bars par grand brouillard rennais...






Dis-moi PommeQ, son pseudo c'est PommeN ?


----------



## PommeQ (30 Décembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Dis-moi PommeQ, son pseudo c'est PommeN ?



Merci à tous   et je garde ta proposition de pseudo FatBossSlim 


et voilà une toph pour poster a vide ...


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

et surtout la première série avec mon cadeau de la noël, l'AF105VR (Joubichou tiens toi bien ), monté avec un SB600


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Ca a un coté un peu mélancolique que j'aime bien.


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Décembre 2007)

Eyes killers...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Décembre 2007)

Guiness. What else?


----------



## CataTon (30 Décembre 2007)

Pour ses 1 mois, Adahy se permet de faire une apparition sur MacG...​


----------



## GroDan (30 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Didjo (30 Décembre 2007)

*I'll zoom you...*​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Décembre 2007)

mouahahaha vous allez en bouffer de la neige


----------



## g.robinson (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## goonie (30 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2007)

premières photos au D3 avec le 24 70 f2,8.
1600 ISO, lumière naturelle.
bluffant, quoi dire d'autre... 
le zoom (j'ai craqué!) est extraordiaire.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

message personnel : Foguenne est un nioube en vbulletin mais je l'aime !!! :love: ta carte est bin arrivé mon ami !  :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## HmJ (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (31 Décembre 2007)

Je rentre du filage des spectacles du réveillon de fin d'année. Ce soir, 18 compagnies de théatre de rue vont se produire dans les rues de Montbéliard pour Citée révée.
J'ai craqué pour le basculoscope de la C° Pipototal et les projections murales de Alambik (du Macmarco en grandeur nature). Je sens que ça va être blindé de monde, mais trés chouette malgré le froid et l'humidité...Y en a des qui viennent ?


​


----------



## gnoumy34 (31 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (31 Décembre 2007)

et pan encore de la neige fraiche - sans canon


----------



## Maya7 (31 Décembre 2007)

Hello , dans la série je fais des bon partout tout seul ou avec des potes : PARIS 19 eme



Joyeuses Fetes a toutes et a tous


----------



## kisbizz (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## HmJ (1 Janvier 2008)




----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## PommeQ (1 Janvier 2008)

Mon sujet actuel ...


----------



## Captain_X (1 Janvier 2008)

je vous avais prévenu


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2008)

Très bonne année à toutes et tous.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Mon sujet actuel ...




le mien aussi mais en format plus grand  :love:


----------



## AuGie (1 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2008)

100% jpg 8​


----------



## Picouto (1 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2008)

_que voulez-vous poster après une photo aussi belle&#8230;







_


----------



## HmJ (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## GroDan (2 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Bassman (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Janvier 2008)

Céline powa...


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Janvier 2008)

100%​


----------



## Yannoux (2 Janvier 2008)

Tu ne vas quand meme pas invite Mary Jane? Il y a pas de chauffage et il y a des fuites d'eau au toit !!!!!!!:love:   






Les resolutions de Spidey pour 2008 :

-Prevenir le proprio pour la fuite d'eau
-Le chauffage, on verra ca plus tard car j'ai la hausse de 4% cette annee donc on dormira toujours a la belle etoile (on se collera l'un contre l'autre pour se rechauffer   :love: :love: :love: )



PS: @Picouto: MAGNIFIQUE CETTE PHOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (3 Janvier 2008)

Joyeuse année photographique à tous !!


----------



## Captain_X (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2008)

sympa la simulation du traitement croisé


----------



## joubichou (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2008)

3 autres de mes photos photos de JSB sur son site officiel

Jacques Schwarz-Bart

pour info, ce saxophoniste qui mèle jazz et sons créoles se 

trouve sur iTunes, pour un album qui a été largement primé par 

la presse.


----------



## Eniluap (3 Janvier 2008)

Mon plus beau portrait 2007, ou tout du moins mon préféré! 
C'est vachement beau, un homme quand meme! :rose: :rose:​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


Et bonne année tout le monde. 


​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Janvier 2008)

Allez... on sort ses horloges


----------



## PommeQ (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Nobody, j'adore ta photo !

Cependant...

Je l'aurais prise un peu plus tôt (ou plus tard, selon le sens du vent) - là, je trouve le soleil un peu trop à gauche de la bande de nuages.
Non ?


----------



## magoule (4 Janvier 2008)

J'espère que celle là plaira à jpmiss.....


----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nobody, j'adore ta photo !
> 
> Cependant...
> 
> ...



Héhé... J'en ai fait effectivement plusieurs dans ce but-là. Malheureusement, la luminosité n'était plus du tout la même et les images devenaient trop banales à mon gout, comme sans effet...

Merci pour ton commentaire et ta suggestion.


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## the-monk (4 Janvier 2008)

​
:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Janvier 2008)

Beach...Sun..? and joy...


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Janvier 2008)

.





​
C'est mieux dans PSD. Je vais aller en cuisine pour essayer de savoir pourquoi mon vert jauni dès qu'il sort de PSD ?


----------



## roukinaton (5 Janvier 2008)

Comme je dois etre le dernier a ne pas l'avoir dit...et meme si ce n'est pas le bon endroit,j'en profite pour vous souhaiter 
*une tres bonne et tres belle annee 2008*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Janvier 2008)

*Tempête*  ​


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Lalla (5 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## blafoot (5 Janvier 2008)




----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2008)

_De travers..._









[édith] : 





Bassman a dit:


> C'est quoi Titi ? Un toit qui se casse la goule ou une construction vraiment pas droite ?


En fait il n'y a qu'un bord du toit (droite) qui soit parrallèle au bord (droit, donc) de la construction...
Le bord gauche du toit.... "n'existe pas" ! C'est un triangle : l'arête et faîte du toit part du pignon de l'immeuble en brique derrière et rejoint directement le côté droit...  L'architecte (ou constructeur) a manqué de matériau ou forcé sur le calva, je ne sais pas... 
D'où cet effet visuel étrange comme le dit macmarco....


macmarco a dit:


> Kékun qu'a pas bien remis le couvercle !


----------



## Bassman (5 Janvier 2008)

C'est quoi Titi ? Un toit qui se casse la goule ou une construction vraiment pas droite ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est quoi Titi ? Un toit qui se casse la goule ou une construction vraiment pas droite ?




Kékun qu'a pas bien remis le couvercle !


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Janvier 2008)

il y a de la tès belle photo cette année


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## joanes (5 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Zitounesup (5 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (5 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2008)

_(je ne sais pas pourquoi cette photo et cette couleur me font penser à la partie savoyarde du "Hussard sur le toit")_


----------



## iNano (6 Janvier 2008)

Une excellente année 2008 à toutes et tous !


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Janvier 2008)

.





​


----------



## EMqA (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## joanes (6 Janvier 2008)

Barcelone 28/12/07 - 16h25'45"






J'ai bon là M'sieur?

T'ain j'ai rien compris aux nouvelles règles moi :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (6 Janvier 2008)

- Tas de Pierres, avec de l'eau autour, en contre jour  (*) - 








(*) : Puisque je vois que maintenant visiblement, il faut donner un titre explicite.  Grâce à ça, j'ai pu reconnaître la tour Eiffel la pyramide du Louvre.


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2008)

Il fait toujours un peu froid, non ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Janvier 2008)

les petits point très blanc sont les goutes de pluies avec un petit coup de flash pour les faire ressortir


----------



## macmarco (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (6 Janvier 2008)

_toujours ambiance hivernale_




​


----------



## batiston (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Virpeen (6 Janvier 2008)

Depuis la forêt des Faux de Verzy... mais sans Faux


----------



## AuGie (6 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lalla (7 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (7 Janvier 2008)

Bon, aprés j'arréte, mais c'est vrai que ce soir là, je suis tombé sur un "spot"....Depuis longtemps, je photographie les foules, et dans les foules, il y a des flux et des reflux. L'essentiel étant de ne pas suivre, mais de se placer au bon endroit, au bon moment, à l'instant où les mouvements s'entrecroisent ! Ce soir là, j'y étais et se fut bon...




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Janvier 2008)

_le printemps pointerait son nez???_


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai que le ciel était particulièrement beau ce matin 




​


----------



## macmarco (7 Janvier 2008)

Gnoumy et Mado, vos ciels, miam !!! :love:


----------



## Nobody (7 Janvier 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Janvier 2008)




----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## wavy (7 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (8 Janvier 2008)

une pitite dernière, après j'ai suicide collectif avec l'OTS


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)




----------



## mado (8 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2008)

chic, de la couleur en ce mois de janvier


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (8 Janvier 2008)

*Bonne année à tous!! 
*​


----------



## wip (8 Janvier 2008)

_Nettement sous-ex sur le PC du bureau..._​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2008)




----------



## batiston (8 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## stef48 (8 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour vous dire que vos photos sont magnifiques, bravo à tous. Que d'instants invisibles à l'oeil nu... (j'espère que les modos ne m'en voudront d'avoir piétiné à blanc sur ce post).


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Zitounesup (8 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Aladisse (8 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2008)

même si je te l'ai déjà dit ailleurs et que j'aurais du mal à être plus juste que ça : c'est un beau portrait.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Janvier 2008)

mon autre joujou avec mon 40D :love:


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2008)




----------



## nico/ (9 Janvier 2008)

*Les petits matins :*


----------



## SirDeck (10 Janvier 2008)

;






;


----------



## Khoré (10 Janvier 2008)

ma derniere crea (j'aurais pu aussi la poster dans autoportrait)


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

_"Aujourd'hui, plus d'un se gausse de ses mésaventures amoureuses mais plus tard, bien plus tard, on lui prêtera nombre d'aventures, on le blâmera lui qui a eu de nombreuses maitresses, vivant dans l'adultère et n'ayant pas donné d'enfants à la terre. Pourtant, de ces deux conditions, aucune n'aura été volontaire, bien au contraire."_​
ps : les remarques graveleuses seront donc chatiées puisque je n'en veux pas.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2008)




----------



## roukinaton (10 Janvier 2008)

*Pour rester dans l'ambiance*​ 

​


----------



## PommeQ (10 Janvier 2008)

Avant un certain 25 décembre (pour ceux qui suivent)




:love: :love: :love: 

PS: Belles photos sur cette page


----------



## Zitounesup (10 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2008)

un clic sur l'image ou ici
film noir et blanc scanné et retravaillé par masquage (visage)​


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2008)




----------



## batiston (11 Janvier 2008)

​
Kit, met le turbo boost...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2008)

c'est dommage que le ciel soit brulé mais a priori c'est trop loin pour que tu retournes faire la photo demain, non ? c'est du numérique passé en noir et blanc ou de l'argentique détérioré par la compression ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2008)

Mathias Allamane (Eric Legnini trio):Adagio, Thionville :11 Janvier 2008

La première sortie du D3 en concert!
Sans prétention mais quelques impressions quand même:
Ce boitier est un réel bonheur:viseur, AF, exposition,rendu des couleurs, Hautes sensibilités (2000 ISO):tout est parfait!
J'avais fait des photo dans cette salle il y a un an a peu près, dans les mêmes 
conditions de lumière assez difficiles.
Le D200 ne m'avais donné que du dechet...
Ici 90% de photo exploitables (raw 14 bit)...
bon c'est un premier essai, traitement minimal...y en a il encore besoin?







100%​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

NB: Vleroy: superbe


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Nobody (12 Janvier 2008)

_Oui, je sais, il y a toujours cette vilaine petite tache mais je ne sais pas comment l'ôter de là..._


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (12 Janvier 2008)

le saxophoniste de zabroska


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2008)

Iceandfire, puisque tu connais bien Eric Legnini, le voici hier soir
après la musique, et à travers le miroir...

Son dernier disque est vraiment terrible !

l'occasion de tester le 50 1,4 sur le D3 pour se faire plus discret (et çà marche)...

ah ces petits cailloux, heureusement qu'ils sont la...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Picouto (13 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (13 Janvier 2008)

oui...


----------



## Nobody (13 Janvier 2008)

_PS: merci Tirhum pour le "mode d'emploi" sous Photoshop pour retirer la tache gênante. _


----------



## willsdorf (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Janvier 2008)

ARMY OF ME...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (13 Janvier 2008)

voici sont pote et j'arrète sur ce sujet.

Bizarement la série de Iceandfire on l'air de moin déranger que celle de zamal et bluebird, je me demande bien pourquoi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on a tous nos marrottes mais un peu d'efforts de renouvellement ne nuit pas. D'autant qu'a lire les commentaires que bluebird associe a ses photos on a un peu l'impression que depuis quelques temps c'est surtout pour nous montrer les essais de nouveau matos or il à été dit que ça n'était pas l'endroit pour ça.
> Cela dit, contrairement aux photos de zamal qui avaient fait polémique, les photos de bluebird sont toutes d'une qualité irréprochable même si leur interet ne saute pas forcément aux yeux comme pour la derniere par exemple.
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.



Il ne te manque plus que d'écrire en vert...   

PPF, couleurs d'automne 2007...







naturalbornsamy a dit:


> ...Bizarement la série de Iceandfire on l'air de moin déranger que celle de zamal et bluebird, je me demande bien pourquoi



Le grain... de la peau probablement (ou la taille du bonnet éventuellement)  :love:


----------



## jahrom (13 Janvier 2008)

Model	Canon EOS 40D
Exposure Time	1/60 sec
ISO Speed Ratings	1600
Aperture Value	F6,3
Focal Length	40,0 mm​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

de rien, perso, j'aurais fait plus contrasté mais c'est moi après tout.


----------



## SirDeck (13 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> lien effacé !
> (encore un peu pudique pour y aller sans traitement. Merci Alèm pour tes conseils)​



C'est intéressant, un peu abstrait. Il me semble cependant que la ligne de la hanche droite (haut de l'image) est cassée par la rupture dans le fond.

le faible contraste fait un peu japonisant


----------



## Aladisse (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (14 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Janvier 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> []http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/3417/20080113imgp4850modifiegk7.jpg[/]



Du bon portrait :love: 
C'est fait au numérique ? As- tu brûlé les blancs ?
J'aime cette idée de tourner à son avantage, d'exploiter, de s'appuyer sur les défauts du matériel...


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Janvier 2008)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (14 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Janvier 2008)

Pour l'ambiance particulière de cette gare désaffectée.



​
Aparté : j'ai du mettre ce cadre pour rattraper un cadrage trop serré et de traviole au départ : comme l'image a été redressée et que je ne pouvais pas rogner les bords, il a fallu que je comble les vides comme je pouvais. En espérant que ça ne gache pas trop...


----------



## HmJ (14 Janvier 2008)




----------



## batiston (14 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Janvier 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## wip (15 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2008)

RED IS DEAD...OR...Beautiful...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Janvier 2008)

En souvenir du bon vieux temps, qui n'est plus, et ne sera plus jamais, et c'est peut-être mieux ainsi va savoir. On ne contrôle pas le temps. Encore moins les sentiments, surtout ceux des autres. Le temps passe. L'amour aussi. Et pire, l'amitié aussi.


----------



## GroDan (15 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2008)

Pour compléter ce post...
J'ai réussi à me dégoter un autre angle de vue, pour essayer d'expliquer cette bizarrerie visuelle...
Vue en plongée légère sur le toit...
En fait, il y a un autre toit que l'on ne voit pas "d'en bas" !...
Ouvrez les deux images côte à côte, pour mieux visualiser...


----------



## Bassman (16 Janvier 2008)

Il ne s'agit donc que d'un effet d'optique, et pas d'ouvriers ayant travaillés après le pot de départ en retraite d'un collègue


----------



## Picouto (16 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> http://becphotofolio.free.fr/images/20080116110535_cp_20080116_03.jpg​




Vraiment magnifique cette photo, Christophe.
Tout ce que j'aime : on est juste là où photographie et peinture se rencontrent. Le flou de mouvement est éminemment photographique et pourtant profondément pictural.

Bravo !  

[Edith]
Wip : yes !  
Grodan(à propos d'autoportrait): j'ai donné l'explication dans les commentaires sur Flickr. 
[/Edith]


----------



## naturalbornsamy (16 Janvier 2008)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> voici sont pote et j'arrète sur ce sujet.



comment ça je ment?:rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2008)

click to see enlarged​


----------



## Picouto (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> http://becphotofolio.free.fr/images/20080116110535_cp_20080116_03.jpg​




je sais que ce n'est pas autorisé, mais je vais dire :

"oh c'est booooooooo" :love:​ 
c'est pas constructif pour deux sous , mais ça fait du bien  ...et les MP, c'es telllllllllllllement surfait...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est momo-fr qui a déjà traité le sujet.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2008)

kromozom a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est momo-fr qui a déjà traité le sujet.


Sans doute mais tu l'as très bien traité toi aussi, belle ambiance et compo...


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2008)

Intimité...




​


----------



## Aladisse (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (17 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Redoch (18 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2008)

​
L'église de Marans, joyau de la côte Atlantique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Nobody (19 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (19 Janvier 2008)

Chasse animalière en milieu urbain au téléphone  portable







S'il continue à bouger, je lui donnerai un coup de téléphone. 

Edit : Sur le cliché du dessous, la menace a porté ses fruits.\o/ 
​


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Janvier 2008)

.






.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2008)

Les trois que je déteste le plus, à la suite...

J'arrête la photo.




:sleep:


----------



## Redoch (20 Janvier 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les trois que je déteste le plus, à la suite...
> 
> J'arrête la photo.
> 
> ...




Je dirais même plus, les sept   . Une photo Bobby?  



​


----------



## tweek (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2008)

quelque part, ça n'a rien à voir mais hier un texte des Messagero Killer Boy m'est réapparu en plein conert de Fantazio&#8230; la folie psychautoanalysatoire peut-être, un pur moment de rock'n roll aussi&#8230; être fluxus ou ne pas l'être, telle est la question&#8230;

M. Fantazio en personne




_
"&#8230;c'est parce c'est nous qu'on s'en sort, on cru qu'on avait tout faux, les jours furent sombres, les sorcière ne savaient plus comment devenir s.alopes&#8230; j'ai su déjouer tous les défis en jeu, le soleil tourne&#8230; les sorcières tournent en pouffiasses&#8230; soleil trahi, je ne sais que dire, un plissement d'elle (d'ailes ?) me chiffone l'intérieur&#8230;" (FJ Ossang)_


----------



## HmJ (20 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> quelque part, ça n'a rien à voir mais hier un texte des Messagero Killer Boy m'est réapparu en plein conert de Fantazio&#8230; la folie psychautoanalysatoire peut-être, un pur moment de rock'n roll aussi&#8230; être fluxus ou ne pas l'être, telle est la question&#8230;
> 
> M. Fantazio en personne
> merci mais on ne la cite pas quand même
> ...



Puree, elle est vraiment super cette photo ! Et pour le bruit, chapeau.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> M. Fantazio en personne


... Bluebird !!!!!! sort de ce corps !!!!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Bluebird !!!!!! sort de ce corps !!!!!!



Ok je sors, de toute façon, j'ai un autre concert à photographier cet après-midi, plus intime (cf le thread post-mortem)






ah oui ? deux photos dans la même journée ? :modo: 

bah oui, je suis modérateur et comme il parait que je cause beaucoup  (et que je poste peu de photos) ce sera mon *privilège*&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (20 Janvier 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les trois que je déteste le plus, à la suite...



Ah merdouille. Moi qui pensais être dans le trio de tête.
Dis-moi que tu ne m'aimes pas quand même et que pour moi tu arrêteras les pâtes?


----------



## goonie (20 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2008)

Explication du cahot




​


----------



## vleroy (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Janvier 2008)

En Italie, je l'ai trouvé sympa surtout qu'elle n'est pas habituée au Canon 400D




​


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2008)

Disposition d'envol






 pour jahrom (sans doute au même endroit)​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2008)

un petit déclic sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand, la première partie de la série ici​


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Janvier 2008)

Elle est inscrite sur MacGé mais n'y passe pas L'a peur que je la modère 

Mais en photo elle se débrouille pas trop mal  






Pour ceux qui vont partir à la neige, qu'ils soient rassurés, dans les Alpes du Sud on a de quoi faire


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Janvier 2008)

d'accord mais ta ,neige a une teinte bizarre, j'ai pas encore vu de la neige bleue...


pb de WB?


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2008)

la neige est souvent bleue quand elle trompe la balance des blancs et la mesure de l'exposition de l'appareil


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> la neige est souvent bleue quand elle trompe la balance des blancs et la mesure de l'exposition de l'appareil



d'ou interet du raw, en jpg c'est rapé


----------



## Nobody (21 Janvier 2008)




----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2008)

bluebird672 a dit:


> d'ou interet du raw, en jpg c'est rapé



Les courbes et les niveaux dans photoshop ce n'est pas là pour rien, un fichier raw est un plus pour équilibrer les couleurs et les teintes de sa photo, mais heureusement pas indispensable, on peut très bien le faire sur un jpg.  
Sinon une petite balance des blancs avant de prendre la photo ça aurait aidé, ça doit exister sur le 400D...

Bon ben ça ne change pas trop par ici... Je viens de lire le sujet sur la fermeture et... Bref, je ne vais pas relancer la polémique, hein Rémi. :rateau:  

Je vous poste quelque chose demain, le temps de mettre ça en ligne.

Bisous à tous et tous mes voeux. :style:


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2008)

il y a du bleu dans la neige et dans la glace (elle peut même être noire). Ce n'est pas nécéssairement une erreur de balance ou de cellule. C'est ce qui rend (entre autre) la neige aussi classe. En fait c'est surtout blanc en surface. Dés qu'il y a 'cassure' on trouve du bleu. Même à l'oeil nu.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2008)

_ouais la glace en vraie est bleue (cf la patagonie) mais là c'est sous-ex et la balance des blancs a merdu (le panneau aussi est bleu&#8230; )

au fait, c'était écrit en vert, c'était pour ne pas faire 3 heures dessus. 
_


----------



## Khoré (22 Janvier 2008)

j'allais le dire avec toshop tres facile de rectifier/modifier les erreurs ou faiblesse de l'appareil photo


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2008)

voilà pourquoi les commentaires m'agacent souvent : ils n'en finissent pas. (c'est de nouveau écrit en vert)


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2008)

Paysage sans mobile...





​


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2008)

Je reviens avec ma vieille gare, traitée façon "j'ai trouvé une photo par terre, dans la boue".  



​


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2008)

*Hotel*




​


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2008)

Tiens ! Et si on demandait la réouverture des monolithes pour en faire éloge ?​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (23 Janvier 2008)

le bougé est non voulu mais original - non traité


----------



## HmJ (23 Janvier 2008)

J'aime cette image du Japon tranquille :


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Virpeen (23 Janvier 2008)

Et hop


----------



## Euphorbia (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2008)

Merci François ...
Dog United...


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2008)

Gorges du Loup et la baie de Cannes vues depuis le sommet du Cheiron.


----------



## esope (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2008)

&#19990;&#30028;&#21457;&#29616;​


----------



## Khoré (25 Janvier 2008)

merci a Human-Fly pour la photo de la lampe mural




clic pour agrandir


----------



## Aladisse (25 Janvier 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (25 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

Elle est mieux dans photoshop, ouin ......​


----------



## zamal85 (25 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (26 Janvier 2008)

récupérer d'une argentique (mon scanner n'est pas extra...)


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2008)

_Tôt, ce matin...
Un clic sur la photo pour voir le ciel s'éclaircir un peu après... si, si...
Par contre, ça n'a pas trop bougé depuis... _​


----------



## fanou (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## maximeG (26 Janvier 2008)

Allez, ca faisait longtemps.

Vous en pensez quoi


----------



## NightWalker (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## zamal85 (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (27 Janvier 2008)

.






​

.


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2008)

ah tiens, c'est joli mais un de mes profs de peinture (totalement abstrait d'ailleurs) t'aurait dit : "ça n'existe pas dans la nature des couleurs comme ça&#8230;"


----------



## Redoch (27 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Janvier 2008)

chtite maison à zozios:love:


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah tiens, c'est joli mais un de mes profs de peinture (totalement abstrait d'ailleurs) t'aurait dit : "ça n'existe pas dans la nature des couleurs comme ça"



Énorme.


----------



## blafoot (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Nobody (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2008)

( Une fois n'est pas coutume, un petit commentaire sur l'image de *ce post*. 

 J'aime beaucoup le travail sur les formes (en particulier les courbes), et sur les textures.
On dirait presque qu'une silhouette féminine sort de la lampe, à la manière du génie sortant de la lampe d'Aladin... :love: 
J'adore.  )








* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (27 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah tiens, c'est joli mais un de mes profs de peinture (totalement abstrait d'ailleurs) t'aurait dit : "ça n'existe pas dans la nature des couleurs comme ça"



Merci  

Je ne lui aurais sans doute rien répondu :rose: . Mais j'aurais pensé que mon pauvre APN est bien incapable d'enregistrer toutes les couleurs qui existent dans la nature, que mon écran est encore plus mauvais et que mon il ne voit qu'une petite partie du spectre    

Je reconnais que l'heure qui suit un coucher de soleil sur l'océan peut être très spectaculaire. Les teintes ici n'ont pas été modifiées. J'ai ajusté la température pour m'approcher de ce que j'ai cru voir (tout cela est subjectif). Pour le reste, c'est du classique : rééquilibrage de la luminosité et du contraste de manière sélective puis accentuation.

Le flou, lui, n'est pas naturel : pause assez longue


----------



## Aladisse (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2008)

​​


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Janvier 2008)

Apparition de l'interdit...




​


----------



## fanou (28 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Picouto (29 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

Sleepy Hollow...


----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2008)

Un peu de Ferret...






... celui du Cap bien sûr...​


----------



## Picouto (30 Janvier 2008)




----------



## GroDan (30 Janvier 2008)

Allez du vrai qui tache...Chambre 4X5, en Polaroid 55 (pola avec un positif et un négatif)...L'image n'est pas totalement de moi, nous étions trois (sic !)...mais je peux pas résister tellement je trouve ça beau [mode modeste], en fait on était 5...mais les 2 autres sont parti fumer dehors...






​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Janvier 2008)




----------



## iNano (30 Janvier 2008)

C'est un peu flou, oui... :rose:


----------



## EMqA (30 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (31 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (31 Janvier 2008)

des capotes, révélatrices des conquêtes de la semaines au camping ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> des capotes, révélatrices des conquêtes de la semaines au camping ?




des oeufs mon poussin.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## soget (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

Oups - trop gros, je reviens...

Enfin, si Imageshack veut bien répondre, ce qui n'est pas gagné...


----------



## Virpeen (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## tweek (1 Février 2008)

Paradise Cove, Pacific Hwy


----------



## MamaCass (1 Février 2008)




----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)




----------



## Nobody (1 Février 2008)

Ah ben c'est pas trop tôt, PH. 

Sinon, perso, je me demande si je ne vais pas aller faire une photo, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Tri sur 298 photos difficile ... Et la mouette est trop blanche pour un traitement en deux minutes. Ça va pas être simple (restent autant de photos à scanner voire plus) 
Cherche dépoussiéreuse efficace ...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2008)

et donc tu la postes avant traitement&#8230;


----------



## willsdorf (2 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/moe.jpg
> 
> Tri sur 298 photos difficile ... Et la mouette est trop blanche pour un traitement en deux minutes. Ça va pas être simple (restent autant de photos à scanner voire plus)
> Cherche dépoussiéreuse efficace ...


Elle est verte, ta mouette, pas blanche... 
_(ta photo est verte)_


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Cherche dépoussiéreuse efficace ...



EOS 40D markII       
Plus sérieusement, il n'y a pas de secret : chiffon microfibre et liquide de nettoyage antistatique pour film puis finition sélective sous photoshop. Le scanner peut avoir une fonction anti-poussières basée sur l'IR qu'il est alors intéressant de tester.


----------



## Nobody (2 Février 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quinze jours avant​




_Quinze jours après_


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2008)




----------



## togra (2 Février 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Février 2008)

*




 ( Click to zoom.  )​


*​


----------



## Captain_X (2 Février 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2008)

Merci Picouto


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2008)

La cime du Cheiron - 1 778 m - Nice à l'arrière plan.​


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2008)

.







​
.


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Février 2008)

Le 3 janvier l'année dernière....​


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

parfois, c'est quand tu n'es pas emporté pr la musique que tu écoutes que tu fais de meilleures photos en concert&#8230;





 Nicolas Michel alias K, chanteur suisse&#8230; 

ça ne vaut pas pour "musicalité", là je me suis forcé à ne pas écouter Tô chanter&#8230;


----------



## AuGie (3 Février 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (3 Février 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (3 Février 2008)

​​​


----------



## EMqA (4 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2008)




----------



## AuGie (4 Février 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (4 Février 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## zamal85 (4 Février 2008)




----------



## esope (4 Février 2008)

​


----------



## fanou (4 Février 2008)

:love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2008)




----------



## zamal85 (5 Février 2008)

je profite que minuit soit passer pour poster une autre photo


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2008)

Ancien Modèle...Nouvelle Série...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Février 2008)

voila, je vien de créer un flyers pour un concert à partir d'une photo et j'en suis vraiment très très content (non pas au point de vomir... quoique, bref)





(éclairé avec un halogène, 2 lampes de bureau une lampe de salon et une paire de drap saumon) (l'original en MP si vous voulez)
edit: je l'accompagne à la batterie si vous voulez venir :love: (non c'est pas de la pub...)


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

ceci dit, ici c'est les photos et en 700 pixels&#8230;


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Février 2008)

ba je suis dedans? quand je la charge il me dit 604 par 403 60ko.
C'est une photo, mais retoucher....


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> ba je suis dedans? quand je la charge il me dit 604 par 403 60ko.
> C'est une photo, mais retoucher....



ça ne t'es pas venu à l'idée que je faisais un lot de gros.

non, moi je vois un flyer pas une photo et la photo de Ice est trop grande. Je crois même que pour les flyers en t'en donnant un peu la peine (soit la recherche, soit créer un sujet) tu trouverais ton bonheur.

c'est encore écrit en vert.


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Février 2008)




----------



## joanes (5 Février 2008)




----------



## Virpeen (5 Février 2008)

Elle n'est pas actuelle... Les escargots ne sortent pas encore par ici... et puis avec ce petit insecte-dont-je-ne-connais-pas-le-nom-qui-doit-pas-encore-sortir-non-plus...


----------



## momo-fr (5 Février 2008)

Spleen côtier...







​


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Février 2008)




----------



## zamal85 (6 Février 2008)

une tite politique ça faisait longtemps
j'en mettrais pas d'autres.....


----------



## NightWalker (6 Février 2008)




----------



## Picouto (6 Février 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

C'est dingue ça, de nos jours, on jette vraiment n'importe quoi.  ​


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Février 2008)

.





​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2008)

kromozom a dit:


> C'est dingue ça, de nos jours, on jette vraiment n'importe quoi.  ​



tu te prends pour Francesca Woodman...

fait gaffe çà finit mal...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesca_Woodman


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (6 Février 2008)

​
ça l'a faite toute floue  (elle l'est pas normalement)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> ça l'a faite toute floue  (elle l'est pas normalement)


Essaye un peu d'accentuation après réduction.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Redoch (6 Février 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Février 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> ça l'a faite toute floue  (elle l'est pas normalement)



Du sur mesure en *cuisine*.


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2008)

À Limoux le carnaval a commencé le 30 décembre (on n'est jamais trop prudent ! )
Chaque dimanche sort une bande du "Comité", chaque samedi une ou deux bandes hors comité, le tout jusqu'au 22 mars. Dimanche, c'était la sortie de toutes les bandes : au lieu des 3 sorties traditionnelles, matin, après-midi et soir d'une seule bande ou de deux ; c'était quatre bandes qui tournaient autour de la place de la république presque en non-stop de 10h à 20h. Alors une petite première (il y en aura d'autres ).


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Février 2008)

Aléas géométriques




​


----------



## wip (7 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2008)

Pour ne pas coller des photos du carnaval une derrière l'autre, un peu d'Aubrac à Noël (juste un peu de neige et quelques après-midi de rêve question météo).






Pour ceux que la géographie intéresse, au fond c'est le Plomb du Cantal


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2008)




----------



## esope (8 Février 2008)

​







Euh, il est passé où le fil sur les sport extrême j'arrive pô à le retrouver, et j'avais une tof à poster dedans...
​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2008)




----------



## tweek (8 Février 2008)

Topanga State Park


----------



## wip (8 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Les couleurs du jouet sont naturellement délavées, cette fois ci.


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2008)

Retour à Limoux, il y a 15 jours, "las fennos" (les femmes pour les non-occitnophones). Je n'étais pas à la sortie de l'après-midi (toujours particulièrment la cohue, cette bande ayant chaque année une tenue nouvelle et généralement très sophistiquée). Mais j'y suis allé le soir tard, quand les touristes sont partis et que la ronde autour de la place se fait "aux entorches" dans l'intimité des limouxin(e)s.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Février 2008)

Jump...




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

​


----------



## ederntal (8 Février 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (9 Février 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2008)




----------



## Gz' (9 Février 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Février 2008)

je continue dans mon aude à la guiness:love: (bizare l'ortographe...)





que c'est bon de profiter des terrasses en plein soleil:love: (sans être intoxiquer par un fumer en plus )


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2008)

Ode à l'onde...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

..




..​


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (10 Février 2008)

Il fait très beau tout ces jours 



​​


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (10 Février 2008)

ah... la vie étudiante...:love::rateau:

 edit: étant donné les quelques réactions, je précise que c'est ici une composition dans un but artistique et illustratif d'une communauté qui évolue sans cesse (j'aime bien cette phrase ) et non une photo de ma table de nuit:rateau: (euh.. non quand même:rose 
 
Bon dimanche


----------



## plovemax (10 Février 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (10 Février 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2008)

.






.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2008)

Limoux dimanche dernier (j'y étais encore hier d'ailleurs )
un des membres des la bande "Los encantados", les enchantés (enchanteurs quand ils dansent)


----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (10 Février 2008)

pour ceux qui "enjoy" mon dernier Work In Progress*, les photos réussies sont sur l'une de mes pages Flickr



*l'idée étant de faire des portraits avec&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (10 Février 2008)




----------



## Lalla (11 Février 2008)

​


----------



## LucD (11 Février 2008)




----------



## wip (11 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (11 Février 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

*Cliquez sur l'image pour voir la face cachée des bords de Garonne* ​


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2008)




----------



## Macounette (11 Février 2008)

maiwen, Picouto, alèm, j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.  d'autant plus que je suis complètement incapable de faire pareil. j'ai toujours cette compulsion, qui confine à la maniaquerie, de la netteté. c'est parfois même trop :rateau: 

allez, une petite photo, assez ancienne. faute de mieux


----------



## maiwen (11 Février 2008)

tiens macounette, en voilà une (plus ou moins) nette  
dans la série printemps avant l'heure


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2008)

Et du bien moins net  



​


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2008)




----------



## esope (11 Février 2008)

même si il va me détester, moi je la trouve très belle...
Mon frère si tu te vois  (t'y as vu comment t'es trop classe mec!!)​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2008)

...._oui, il finira par tomber  :rateau:  :love: _


----------



## Redoch (11 Février 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (11 Février 2008)




----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2008)




----------



## Picouto (12 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)




----------



## zamal85 (12 Février 2008)

D'autres photos sont dispo ici


----------



## Aladisse (12 Février 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (12 Février 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2008)




----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2008)

Limoux encore.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2008)

T'as utilisé un matos particulier pour que l'on puisse voir à ce point les détails du relief ?!...
Ou tu t'es "contenté" de ton appareil "habituel" ?!... 

_Je ne peux pas résister...  :rose:
[odré style] Prise de jour ou de nuit ?!...[/odré style] _


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

J'ai utilisé mon 50-200mm (équivalent a un 100-400 en 24x36) associé a un téléconverter 1.4x (ce qui fait un équivalent de 560 mm) Shooté en RAW pour un meilleur contrôle du piqué puis crop à 100%.
Evidement un trépied, une télécommande et en plus j'ai profité d'une fonction intéressante de mon nouveau E-510: l'antivibration qui permet de relever le miroir puis de prendre la photo quelques econdes plus tard (réduisant les vibrations liées au mouvement du miroir)


----------



## IceandFire (13 Février 2008)

Sacha...


----------



## wip (13 Février 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (13 Février 2008)

(ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne vais pas vous sortir toute la série peut être une petite dernière que j'aime aussi énormément:love:...


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2008)

De Saintes Marie de la mer, aujourd'hui.







5 minutes après :


_ "Tu as la peau aussi mate que moi, tu dois être un peu Gitan"
"Peut-être, va savoir..."
"Tiens, je te donne une médaille de Sara. Tu veux que je te lise les lignes de la main ?"
"Non, je n'aime pas savoir à l'avance"
"Mais je ne te dirais que le bonheur"
"Justement, ma belle"
"Tu dois être un peu Gitan : je te vois depuis tout à l'heure : tu regardes tout."
_​


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (13 Février 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2008)




----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

Ayez ConfiaAaannnce!
​


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2008)

Pour contrebalancer la tentative d'hypnotisation menée subrepticement par notre anesthésiste préféré, un peu d'Aubrac zen


----------



## Aladisse (13 Février 2008)




----------



## Picouto (14 Février 2008)

​


----------



## tweek (14 Février 2008)

Point Mugu​


----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Février 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (15 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2008)

non c'est franchement primaire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Mais arrête enfin !!!!
Pourquoi tu dis ça ?
Regarde le velouté de ce contraste, regarde la finesse de la texture, regarde enfin la subtilité consensuelle du choix du sujet&#8230;

Franchement, Capi. Je t'aime bien, mais là tu pousses le bouchon, hein ?
Manquerait plus que toi aussi tu aimes Bigard !


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2008)




----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2008)

Un petit coup de blanquette


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2008)

​
Peut-être pas une des plus belles, dans le fond, mais une des plus représentatives de l'ambiance du moment.
Ca se vaut à mon sens...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2008)




----------



## joanes (16 Février 2008)

91​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Février 2008)

Photo Shoots of Neil Hannon...


----------



## Captain_X (16 Février 2008)




----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2008)

Histoire de rester dans la neige (même si la neige n'est pas restée)


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2008)

En passant


----------



## Foguenne (17 Février 2008)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le reste de la série ici. 

Je rajoute en passant que pour faire cet album en ligne (formule super sympa pour montrer des photos ou autres) c'est gratuit. Vous créer votre PDF, en l'occurence j'ai utilisé un livre d'iPhoto que j'ai exporté en PDF et que j'ai uploadé gratuitement sur www.issuu.com/


----------



## willsdorf (17 Février 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (17 Février 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (17 Février 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2008)

je pensais la poster là mais le topic à fermé...

Bref: Concert de the Do à MAssy vendredi soir: Olivia en pleine action:


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2008)




----------



## Virpeen (18 Février 2008)

Côte belge...  (Zeebruge)


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2008)




----------



## yvos (18 Février 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (18 Février 2008)

.






​.


----------



## esope (19 Février 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Sans zoom, sans triche:
> 
> 
> c'était un quoi?



je ne crois pas que ce soit le bon endroit pour poster mais bon ^^

powerbook ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Février 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> je ne crois pas que ce soit le bon endroit pour poster mais bon ^^
> 
> powerbook ?



Boah, le nom du fil c'est : "Vos plus belles photos"...Moi je la trouve très bien, perso..et un peu d'interactivité, ça fait pas de mal....

Si effectivement j'ai gaffé, je demande pardon à tous les membres


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Boah, le nom du fil c'est : "Vos plus belles photos"...Moi je la trouve très bien, perso..et un peu d'interactivité, ça fait pas de mal....


Nan elle est moche , floue, mal cadrée, mal éclairée et le sujet n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan elle est moche , floue, mal cadrée, mal éclairée et le sujet n'a aucun intérêt.




Faut pas dire "Nan c'est pas beau"...on dit "j'aime pas"! chacun ses goûts, et chacun ses moyens...désolé d'être étudiant et de pas avoir les moyens de m'acheter un appareil photo et donc de devoir faire mes photos à la iSight 

->


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Et allez !!! Et en plus, monsieur étant étudiant, il lui est impossible de juger de ce qui est beau ou pas&#8230;

Ce forum devrait être interdit aux étudiants de toutes façons. C'est improductif et décérébré un étudiant. Ça sert à rien.



Et je confirme, c'est flou, moche, mal cadré et inintéressant  Même si c'est un macbook.

D'ailleurs, si j'étais étudiant, avec le peu d'argent que j'aurais, je ne m'amuserais pas à démonter un ordinateur qui vaut aussi cher.


----------



## jahrom (19 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et allez !!! Et en plus, monsieur étant étudiant, il lui est impossible de juger de ce qui est beau ou pas
> 
> Ce forum devrait être interdit aux étudiants de toutes façons. C'est improductif et décérébré un étudiant. Ça sert à rien.



Je confirme : un étudiant c'est décérébré. 

Et le pire c'est de se dire que l'avenir c'est eux...


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et je confirme, c'est flou, moche, mal cadré et inintéressant  Même si c'est un macbook.
> 
> D'ailleurs, si j'étais étudiant, avec le peu d'argent que j'aurais, je ne m'amuserais pas à démonter un ordinateur qui vaut aussi cher.



je pense que tu te trop
1) on voit pas de isight sur la photo
2) étant étudiant il n'as surement pas 2 macbook ( oui il en faut un pour prendre la photo  )
3) les macbook on les prises usb a gauche et le lecteur optique a droite..


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2008)

Le petit Dimitri11 est  attendu par ses parents au centre d'accueil. Il pourra revenir quand il aura une de ses plus belles photos à nous montrer. 
Les autres clients du magasin sont invités à poster leurs plus belles photos.


----------



## Eniluap (19 Février 2008)

Vous aimez ou pas du tout?


​


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Février 2008)

je dois avouer que l'effet de "fonçage" me plait beaucoup (c'est le premier que je réussis involontairement!)mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle vous plaise et mérite sa place dans les plus belles photos...je tente le coup quand même...ne tirez pas trop fort !!!


----------



## Captain_X (19 Février 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (19 Février 2008)




----------



## jahrom (19 Février 2008)

Canon EOS 40D
Exposure Time	1/80 sec
ISO Speed Ratings	1600
Aperture Value	F4
Focal Length	31,0 mm​


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2008)




----------



## joanes (19 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)




----------



## macinside (19 Février 2008)

vaisseau spatial 




​


Dimitri11 a dit:


> Faut pas dire "Nan c'est pas beau"...on dit "j'aime pas"! chacun ses goûts, et chacun ses moyens...désolé d'être étudiant et de pas avoir les moyens de m'acheter un appareil photo et donc de devoir faire mes photos à la iSight
> 
> ->



on peu faire des super truc avec 3 fois rien, c'est pas une question de matos, c'est une question de talent


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Février 2008)

Le Môle depuis le plateau des Saix.


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Février 2008)

​


----------



## wip (20 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (20 Février 2008)




----------



## yvos (20 Février 2008)




----------



## iNano (20 Février 2008)




----------



## macinside (20 Février 2008)

Un matin calme en Suisse 






edit : oui M6 avec du ilford delta 3200 iso ​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (20 Février 2008)

une petite comme ça en attendant l'autorisation du modèle pour la prochaine


----------



## soget (20 Février 2008)

Amarilsy​


----------



## eyescarz (20 Février 2008)

Menton La semaine derniere


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Février 2008)

Je crois qu'il y en a un qui va criser sur le coup là :rose: :rose:    

Ta photo est trop grande et trop lourde. Elle doit faire maxi 700 pixels et pas plus de 100 Ko


----------



## eyescarz (20 Février 2008)

oui il me l'a fait remarqué pour l'autoportrait 
je vais remedier a ca


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/human-fly/2280035231/​


----------



## EMqA (21 Février 2008)

​


----------



## kitetrip (21 Février 2008)

Avec mon petit NV7... Ah si j'avais un bon reflex :rose:​


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Février 2008)

À la volée




​


----------



## Aladisse (21 Février 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (21 Février 2008)




----------



## dafon (21 Février 2008)

http://gallery.mac.com/dafon 

ce n'est pas de l'art...mais j'aime bien partager ce que je fais... il parait que cette discussion est faite pour ca...


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2008)

t'as pas bien compris le truc ni l'idée semble-t'il...


----------



## tweek (21 Février 2008)




----------



## dafon (21 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'as pas bien compris le truc ni l'idée semble-t'il...



je sais..


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2008)




----------



## kanako (21 Février 2008)

Venise



_Click = 1024 x 852_

(oui je sais : il faut que je nettoie mon capteur Mais moi j'ai surtout peur de démonter mon APN)


----------



## Aladisse (21 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (21 Février 2008)

kanako a dit:


> Venise
> 
> _Click = 1024 x 852_
> 
> (oui je sais : il faut que je nettoie mon capteur Mais moi j'ai surtout peur de démonter mon APN)



si c'est un compact, le démonter t'aménera plus de poussières qu'autre chose


----------



## kanako (22 Février 2008)

ah oui ? 
Mince, ça veut dire qu'il n'y a pas de solution ?


----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2008)

si bien sur mais faut un budget pour un neuf


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2008)




----------



## macinside (22 Février 2008)

un pote a JPmiss 




​


----------



## GroDan (22 Février 2008)

Vous croyez que c'est un pote à ce frimeur de jpmiss ?




​


----------



## eyescarz (23 Février 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (23 Février 2008)

... lui n'est pas un pote a jpmiss (quoi que j'en sais rien, il vient du sud je crois :rateau: )

il nous a juste incité a piquer les badges aux "grands" presents  .... c'etait son cadeau d'anniversaire   
moi perso , j'ai piqué celui du patron big boss :affraid:  


promis , la prochaine fois a marseille je ne touche plus au champagne :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> un pote a JPmiss
> ​


Yeah! Mother ****ers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GroDan a dit:


> Vous croyez que c'est un pote à ce frimeur de jpmiss ?


No Fun My Friend! No Fun!


----------



## togra (23 Février 2008)




----------



## Picouto (23 Février 2008)

​


----------



## mado (23 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Majintode (23 Février 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Février 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (23 Février 2008)

Model	Canon EOS 40D
ISO Speed Ratings	100
Shutter Speed Value	1/128 sec
Aperture Value	F1,4
Focal Length	30,0 mm​


----------



## eyescarz (24 Février 2008)

et bien je crois que tu peux etre content de ton sigma jahrom, ta photo est très belle tout comme ton chat.





http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1786/filetlumineuxurbainps0.jpg


----------



## Picouto (24 Février 2008)

​


----------



## togra (24 Février 2008)

Ostende, côte belge​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2008)




----------



## Majintode (24 Février 2008)




----------



## Lalis (24 Février 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Février 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Février 2008)

EOS 40D - 28mm f3,5 - iso 400


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (24 Février 2008)

petit message en passant pour ceux qui sont sur Flickr, ce n'est pas parce que vous avez bien respecté la règle des 100Ko en uploadant vos photos sur flickr qu'elles feront encore 100Ko après avoir été moulinées par flickr. Faites-y gaffe !


----------



## Redoch (24 Février 2008)

​


----------



## iNano (24 Février 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (24 Février 2008)




----------



## yvos (24 Février 2008)




----------



## Macounette (24 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (24 Février 2008)

​
en face, c'est les Chateau et Parc de la Jonelière où blablabla mais c'est sympa comme coin.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Février 2008)

(A cliquer pour voir à une taille correcte  )​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Février 2008)




----------



## Amok (25 Février 2008)

Alem et Fat Boss : avouez que c'est la classe : un vrai dépoli, du métal, du métal, du métal....


----------



## Lalis (25 Février 2008)

_Lieu public : trouvez-moi !_​


----------



## Picouto (25 Février 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Février 2008)

> Alem et Fat Boss : avouez que c'est la classe : un vrai dépoli, du métal, du métal, du métal....


Oui et toujours la même pile pour la cellule depuis 1974


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2008)




----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (25 Février 2008)

EOS 40D - 200mm - F4 - speed 1/50 - iso 200


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2008)

Moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

​


----------



## esope (25 Février 2008)

Une copine pour le chat de Jahrom 






​


----------



## Macounette (26 Février 2008)

Pour l'accentuation, j'ai testé la méthode décrite par SirDeck ici


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Février 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2008)




----------



## kanako (26 Février 2008)

Val le Blond










à part ça, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment voir le poids d'une photo une fois que je l'ai importée sur flickr. Comment faut-il faire (j'utilise safari) ?


----------



## Captain_X (26 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (26 Février 2008)

kanako a dit:


> à part ça, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment voir le poids d'une photo une fois que je l'ai importée sur flickr. Comment faut-il faire (j'utilise safari) ?



utilise firefox : comme sur les PCs avec un clic droit tu as les propriétés de l'image  (là tu vois, c'est lourd pour 500 pixels c'est étrange flickr)


----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Février 2008)

Green is the new black...


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2008)

kanako a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2284757678_567212a23b.jpg
> Val le Blond
> à part ça, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment voir le poids d'une photo une fois que je l'ai importée sur flickr. Comment faut-il faire (j'utilise safari) ?



- Clic droit sur l'image et "Ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet" (dans le titre tu auras déjà la définition en pixels)
- Menu "Fenêtre:Activité"
Dans la fenêtre d'Activité, repérer l'onglet qui contient l'image, le poids est dans la colonne "Etat".


----------



## Eniluap (26 Février 2008)

c'est a Paris!​


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2008)

sacré coeur?


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2008)

yvos a dit:


> sacré coeur?



Ca s'pourrait !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Février 2008)

Copieur


----------



## GroDan (26 Février 2008)

​


----------



## the-monk (26 Février 2008)

Un p'tit fond de tiroir:






​ 
J'ai peut-être déjà poster une autre version de cette image, je suis retombé dessus en faisant des rangement cette aprèm et j'ai eu envie de refaire un nouveau traitement, un peu plus dur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Je me rappelle des conditions de prises de vue pour toutes ... sauf de celle là ...






PS en forme d'EDit : j'voudrais pas vous embêter encore une fois mais en comparant la photo chez moi, et la photo dans la galerie de macgeneration, y'a quand même une sacré différence, genre celle ci est beaucoup plus floue et moins contrastée ...
PS2 : ça va mieux ...
PS3 : Je me souviens plus quand j'ai cliqué mais c'était pas devant un tableau


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (26 Février 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2008)

Marine a hands...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Des mains...



Un cliché en Hasselblad bien scanné, c'est beau quand même :love:


----------



## mistertitan (27 Février 2008)

c'est l'arrière du sacré coeur pour moi. l'endroit où il n'y a jamais personne

Bon, allez, une image


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Février 2008)




----------



## Nobody (27 Février 2008)




----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Février 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2008)




----------



## jahrom (27 Février 2008)




----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2008)

​


----------



## esope (27 Février 2008)

Qu'est-ce qu'il est chouette comme boitier...


----------



## GroDan (28 Février 2008)

Pas de cadrage, pas de mise au point, un diaph. unique f/256, juste un temps de pause...qu'est ce que ça détend...​


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2008)

_S'il n'y a pas de cadrage, c'est pas du sténopé, c'est du Lomo&#8230; demande à jeanba3000 !

(alèm, propriétaire d'un sténopé à viseur)
_


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Février 2008)

S'il y a un cadre, il y a un cadrage, tu confonds juste avec l'absence de viseur ! 

En fait, le sténopé c'est un truc moins immédiat, plus abstrait qu'un viseur trop évident, bref c'est un objet qui stimule gentiment l'intellect, et c'est ça qui est passionnant avec, on se place résolument au niveau du fondamental. 

Le cadre est formé par la fenêtre du fond de la chambre noire de l'appareil, et le cadrage, c'est à toi de le maîtriser. En plaçant ton &#339;il près d'un angle arrière de l'appareil, à la limite latérale de la fenêtre d'exposition du film, et en pointant ton regard en l'alignant sur le sténopé (qui est le nom du trou d'épingle en fait, pas celui de l'appareil), tu peux estimer les limites latérales de ton cadre. La précision viendra de la pratique. 

Tu peux approfondir cette voie en lisant _La Saga des sténopés_ de John Evans, édité par Eyrolles (il y en a d'autres et beaucoup de ressources sur le web, en anglais chercher tout ce qui touche aux _pinhole cameras_).

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un est intéressé par ce livre, j'en ai un neuf en double que je peux céder à prix raisonnable.


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (29 Février 2008)




----------



## GroDan (29 Février 2008)

​
Je voulais bien-sûr dire : pas de viseur ! Mea culpa, vous aurez rectifier par vous même...merci Jeanba, merci além !

:love:


----------



## momo-fr (29 Février 2008)

Dans la nuit...




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Février 2008)

​


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (1 Mars 2008)

Prendre un goutte d'eau avec un bridge et une petite brise, ce n'est pas de tout repos :rateau: 






Flickr tout neuf ​


----------



## goonie (1 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## Picouto (1 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## eyescarz (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (2 Mars 2008)

E&V


----------



## Captain_X (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## leon1983 (2 Mars 2008)

Buçaco Portugal


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2008)

.





​
.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## GroDan (2 Mars 2008)

Canon F1 / 35mm _ TriX / D76 ​


----------



## esope (2 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2008)

Un arbre au terminal...




​


----------



## leon1983 (3 Mars 2008)

Gordes, Vaucluse


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## Picouto (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

*Pour rappel : 
*
* taille des image maxi : 700 pixels*
*poids maxi : 100Ko*
*
ces limites ne sont pas discutables.
*


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

_





ou comment reprendre un travail initié il y a 8 ans ​_


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2008)

​ 
Pas de brise ici


----------



## Macounette (3 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mars 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (4 Mars 2008)




----------



## GroDan (4 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Majintode (4 Mars 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (4 Mars 2008)




----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2008)

20D 50 à F1.0 L EF pour infos


----------



## leon1983 (4 Mars 2008)




----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2008)

Hier, sur une route de Camargue. Un petit coucou pour ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir un ciel si beau (poussières de capteur incluses), des fleurs partout, une chaleur, et le plaisir de rouler sur une route si déserte. 




​


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2008)

chafouin ? je t'offre une barbie !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2008)

* Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mars 2008)

une 'tite dernière avant mon départ pour sirius... ou saturne je sais pas encore...


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

c'était pour faire écho


----------



## wip (5 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (5 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## Redoch (5 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2008)

De retour de Venise.
780 photos dans l'appareil.
Une première galerie web sur les belles ruelles et canaux:
Venise #01









Ps: Pour le poid de 100ko max de l'image je regarde dans Activité de Safari (= 84Ko) ou dans le finder (= 144ko)?


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2008)

En attendant d'aller un jour à Venise...


----------



## Nobody (5 Mars 2008)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> S'il y a un cadre, il y a un cadrage, tu confonds juste avec l'absence de viseur !
> 
> En fait, le sténopé c'est un truc moins immédiat, plus abstrait qu'un viseur trop évident, bref c'est un objet qui stimule gentiment l'intellect, et c'est ça qui est passionnant avec, on se place résolument au niveau du fondamental.
> 
> ...



On en parlait, Liège l'a fait. Si vous êtes dans le coin, allez voir cette exposition d'images réalisées à l'aide de sténopé.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## yvos (5 Mars 2008)

Peinard


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mars 2008)

Un soir aux silos...




​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2008)




----------



## GroDan (6 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2008)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un soir aux silos...
> ​



moi je connais les Sept laux


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## togra (6 Mars 2008)

rencontre forestière
​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2008)

togra a dit:


> rencontre forestière
> ​



Gaffe aux échardes...


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2008)

togra a dit:


> rencontre forestière
> ​





Elle irait très bien ici !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Mars 2008)

Tu me retire le _lien_ de la _souris_ macmarco


----------



## ederntal (6 Mars 2008)

Image tirée d'une série de photographies sur la plage spectrale du Lido, à Venise, vide en février, remplie de milliers de personnes sur 12km de long en été...
Les 7 autres photos ici sur mon blog => Le Lido par Ederntal


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2008)

C'est pas le Lido, c'est les Lices !


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2008)

à la manière de C.P 

​


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Au dodo :sleep:


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## wip (7 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2008)

Oh putain!
Désolé mais là je peux pas rester sans rien dire.
Dendrimere & SirDeck vous m'avez troué le cul.


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2008)

_ça change des insultes sur flickr ! 

et puis ça va arranger ta constipation ! 
_


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/sirdeck/images/Photos/_MG_2622-Modifier.jpg


   

Sirdeck m'a tuer :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Mars 2008)

C'est beau...


----------



## Aladisse (8 Mars 2008)




----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2008)

Je passe mon tour pour cette page...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

​

SirDeck, j'suis sur l'cul.:love:


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Sirdeck m'a tuer :love:





jpmiss a dit:


> Oh putain!
> Désolé mais là je peux pas rester sans rien dire.
> Dendrimere & SirDeck vous m'avez troué le cul.





Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est beau...





Picouto a dit:


> Je passe mon tour pour cette page...



on avait pourtant dit "pas de "Oh c'est beau !" et paf que je t'y prends un modérateur à s'y laisser aller 

donc carton vert pour SirDeck et rouge pour les autres (excepté Picouto qui l'a fait à l'humour ! )

s'il y a sanction, c'est à cause de Roberto Vendez qui me fait de la pub sur flickr comme il vient souvent, il pourra voir l'effet de son message !


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2008)

je n'ai rien compris à ton message, encore une fois


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2008)

yvos a dit:


> je n'ai rien compris à ton message, encore une fois



faut que je te causes en picard à toi aussi ? regarde ton TdB, tu comrpendras mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Pétard, y'a même 18 photos dedans uploadées en ... 2006  :rateau:


----------



## joanes (9 Mars 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (9 Mars 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Mars 2008)

odré a dit:


> Pétard, y'a même 18 photos dedans uploadées en ... 2006  :rateau:



c'est gentils de nous faire part de tes non-progrès en 2 ans


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2008)

ps : version en couleur ici


----------



## goonie (9 Mars 2008)

​
Clin d'oeil à jpmiss


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2008)

après les yeux du chat  l'il de M.​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mars 2008)

Ma boîte à points disco ayant explosé :rose: :rose: je vous en mets une tartine en cuisine


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mars 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ma boîte à points disco ayant explosé :rose: :rose: je vous en mets une tartine en cuisine



Je me permets de faire de même    : par ici !


----------



## eyescarz (9 Mars 2008)




----------



## regiscorrs (9 Mars 2008)

Un petit tour du côté du Louvre :


----------



## Euphorbia (9 Mars 2008)




----------



## regiscorrs (9 Mars 2008)

Très jolie ! Où est-ce ?


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

_bah Nantes pourquoi ?





au fait Régis, ya un truc qui me dit que tu n'as pas vu qu'il y avait un sujet sur les panoramas&#8230; c'est balot&#8230; 
_


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## regiscorrs (10 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _bah Nantes pourquoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour savoir, je ne connais, et ça a l'air sympa

En, effet, je n'avais pas vu je sujet panoramas


----------



## Picouto (10 Mars 2008)

_au fait Rémi, ya un truc qui me dit que tu n'as pas vu qu'il y avait un sujet sur les macros&#8230; c'est balot&#8230; 

_



Faire table rase pour un avenir de béton​


----------



## Redoch (10 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (10 Mars 2008)

​
_Au milieu de notre siècle, cette ferme beauceronne comptait 600 hectares_


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## goonie (10 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2008)

.


.


----------



## Aladisse (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2008)

La Font du Broc... 83

Cave réalisée par les compagnons du tour de France... Faut le voir pour le croire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

Un endroit de haute tenue ; propre au recueillement et à mille lieues de la médiocrité et de la vulgarité de certains Bars...


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (10 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

regiscorrs a dit:


> Pour savoir, je ne connais, et ça a l'air sympa&#8230;



_ c'est juste qu'Euphorbia le disait aussi dans son message&#8230; 

(mais bon, j'ai pas besoin, je passe devant deux fois minimum chaque jour ! )_


----------



## togra (10 Mars 2008)

*Élégant*









_Cimetière du Dieweg, Bruxelles_​(Yashica Mat)​


----------



## maiwen (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## eyescarz (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (11 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## Majintode (11 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (12 Mars 2008)

​
_fin de la série_


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

_Désole pour la qualité, photo prise avec mon K750i_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## Redoch (12 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## Iotai (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## joanes (13 Mars 2008)

vue de la fenêtre de la voiture, 137 kmh


----------



## togra (13 Mars 2008)

*vu de ma fenêtre*​


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> _Désole pour la qualité, photo prise avec mon K750i_



depuis quelques jours, d'aucuns s'alarment en m'envoyant moults MPs pour me dire : " le sujet part en vrille!! :affraid: :affraid:"

c'est un peu vrai et ton post en est un peu un exemple.


tu es nouveau ici mais être nouveau même si celà implique que tu n'es pas allé lire les discussions des 3 sujets précédents ni même les discussions concernant ce sujet n'est pas une excuse : au contraire, un nouveau se doit d'essayer de s'intégrer en observant les rituels mis en places.

je vais te faire court : non, on ne t'excuse pas. personne parmi les habitués du sujet ne t'excusera. Le sujet se nomme : "postez vos plus belles photos" et tu penses qu'avec un "désolé pour la qualité" c'est une de tes meilleures photos ? je ne pense pas pour ma part.

en bref : ne postez ici que les photos dont vous êtes vraiment fiers, sinon gardez les pour les mails que vous envoyez à Tatie Jeannette !! ça lui fera plaisir et ça soulagera nos pupilles&#8230;


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

_dédicacé à Punk's not dead ! _​


----------



## vleroy (13 Mars 2008)

​
_totalement involontaire et brute de décoffrage_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2008)

* ( Click to zoom. )*


​


----------



## eyescarz (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## Iotai (14 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## willsdorf (14 Mars 2008)




----------



## Redoch (14 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2008)

L'ange déchu.


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2008)




----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2008)




----------



## Iotai (15 Mars 2008)

Des frippes, des frippes !


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## Majintode (15 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (15 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

_bah non, c'est pas si mauvais que ça ce que l'on nous propose, ya même des trucs biens ! j'vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça ?!! t'es trop sévère ! 
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2008)

...faisait beau ! Le temps était à la poésie et à l'introspection ... ... ...






Mes excuses !!!!!!!!!!:rose::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2008)

​
Après l'art de faire le beau par Thebig très en forme :love:, la drague version pigeon


----------



## Macounette (15 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Aladisse (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


>


:sleep: 
T'es vraiment obligé de mettre des balises à la con qui foutent en l'air la mise en page ? 
C'est plus fort que toi, faut que tu fasses ton orignal, hein ?  Et là aussi, d'ailleurs, Monsieur insiste.

Et au fait, t'as pris le temps de la regarder, ta "plus belle" photo ? Tu aurais remarqué le bout de vitre magnifique qui dépasse du bord inférieur droit. Mais bon, pourquoi s'emmerder à recadrer l'image alors qu'on peut la foutre directement comme ça, hein ? Après tout, c'est le sujet qui compte... (et quel sujet ! De la mimolette si joliment présentée dans un supermarché, que c'est esthétique...) Par contre, rajouter des balises stupides, ça c'est plus important. 

Oui, je sais, je ne suis pas modo, mais ce genre de comportement inutile mais chiant, ça a le don de m'énerver et je ne dois pas être le seul... Juste mettre une image, ce serait trop simple. Et vérifier l'effet produit par les balises qu'on met, ça prend trop de temps...


----------



## joanes (16 Mars 2008)

c'est vrai quoi enfin m.e.r.d.e !!!! Mais que fait la police Alèm


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (16 Mars 2008)

Mon premier tirage




​


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> :sleep:
> T'es vraiment obligé de mettre des balises à la con qui foutent en l'air la mise en page ?
> C'est plus fort que toi, faut que tu fasses ton orignal, hein ?  Et là aussi, d'ailleurs, Monsieur insiste.


Peut-être il ne sait pas que pour centrer un message / une image... etc. c'est la balise CENTER et non pas la balise INDENT qu'il faut utiliser.


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

Hep, les enfants, les modérateurs ont-ils le droit de pioncer le dimanche matin ? le petit GIF qu'un des membres a su utilisé est disponible pour tous, merci d'y penser la prochaine fois.

et merci aussi d'éviter de jeter de l'huile sur le feu. la prochaine fois, je bannis tous ceux que je prends la main dans le sac, là seul bibabelou a été banni.


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## PommeQ (16 Mars 2008)

Aprés de longues semaines sans post ... poupounage oblige !


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2008)

_A propos de BIBABELOU et des balises, c'est juste qu'il copie le code d'ImageShack qui contient *déjà* les balises IMG et qu'il clique sur le bouton insérer une image au lieu de le coller directement dans le message, d'où le surajout de balise IMG._


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2008)

.





​

.


----------



## Picouto (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## goonie (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## soget (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> :sleep:
> T'es vraiment obligé de mettre des balises à la con qui foutent en l'air la mise en page ?
> C'est plus fort que toi, faut que tu fasses ton orignal, hein ?  Et là aussi, d'ailleurs, Monsieur insiste.
> 
> ...



Mon DIEU ! les enfers t'attendent fredintosh!


----------



## togra (16 Mars 2008)

Bruxelles, mars 2000
​du temps des sels d'argent...​


----------



## eyescarz (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## chounim (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (16 Mars 2008)

sympa chounim 
Prise avec ton 10-20?


----------



## leon1983 (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

_les couleurs me paraissent étranges mais j'aimerais bien crapahuter sur cette belle épine ! (et mes cours de géologie me disent que ça doit être en plus vachement intéressant ! )
_


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

Quai des Antilles à Nantes aujourd'hui avec tout le tintouin : les bars qui ne sont déjà plus à la mode avec ses promeneurs, la Grue Titan du Quai Wilson, les anneaux de Buren, le fleuve à marée haute, les nuages de la tempête et la Cité Idéale de Rezé derrière les rives de Trentemoult​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Cité Idéale de Rezé​


Comment on dit "fada" en nantais? 

PPF:





Orion va se coucher.


----------



## plovemax (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2008)

​
_pour lolo_


----------



## jro44 (17 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> faut juste que tu relises le premier message, on ne cite pas les photos mêmes de superbes modérateurs ! ​
> 
> 
> 
> Quai des Antilles à Nantes aujourd'hui avec tout le tintouin : les bars qui ne sont déjà plus à la mode avec ses promeneurs, la Grue Titan du Quai Wilson, les anneaux de Buren, le fleuve à marée haute, les nuages de la tempête et la Cité Idéale de Rezé derrière les rives de Trentemoult​


Ta photo me rappelle mon quotidien : je vois ça tous les matin en descendant de mon arrêt du tram, _*Chantier Naval*_, pour me rendre au taf  
Un de ces jours, je prendrais mon appareil avec moi et j'essairai d'en faire une aussi ... On pourrait lancer un concours : la plus belle photo de l'ile de Nantes ! D'un autre côté, pour ce qui sont ailleurs qu'à NANTES, ce serait peut être un peu sans intérêt :rateau:​


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2008)

jro44 a dit:


> Ta photo me rappelle mon quotidien : je vois ça tous les matin en descendant de mon arrêt du tram, _*Chantier Naval*_, pour me rendre au taf
> Un de ces jours, je prendrais mon appareil avec moi et j'essairai d'en faire une aussi ... On pourrait lancer un concours : la plus belle photo de l'ile de Nantes ! D'un autre côté, pour ce qui sont ailleurs qu'à NANTES, ce serait peut être un peu sans intérêt :rateau:​



mouais&#8230; elle est grande l'ile de Nantes (je préfère dire Beaulieu perso mais j'ai ptêt rien compris à la logique nantaise*), j'vois pas l'intérêt d'un concours de la plus belle photo de tel endroit, on fait des photos comme on veut quand on veut mais on ne présente que les plus belles,* ici.*

la preuve : 




pense à ne pas citer la photo dans ta réponse 

_
*à Nantes, certaines avenues sont des impasses privées avec barrière à l'entrée, certains boulevards sont de simples voies parfois longues de 50m et certaines rues sont juste des portes cochères avec porte fermée ouvrant sur d'anciens jardins d'habitations privatisés&#8230; portnawak&#8230;_


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2008)




----------



## joanes (17 Mars 2008)

dédicace spéciale pour Suisse du plat pays


----------



## GroDan (17 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Aladisse (17 Mars 2008)




----------



## Zhara (17 Mars 2008)

image trop lourde​


----------



## Berthold (17 Mars 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Mars 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16550


----------



## naturalbornsamy (17 Mars 2008)

tellement de bons souvenirs...


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Mars 2008)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> tellement de bons souvenirs...



Bons Souvenirs riment avec "Belles Photos"....:rateau:     :sleep:


----------



## joanes (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## ederntal (18 Mars 2008)

Black Forest - Allemagne - Il y a 5 jours


----------



## wip (18 Mars 2008)

:rose:




​


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2008)

_Clic ..._
_Re-Clic ..._
_Re...Re-Clic..._
_Je ne suis pas indécis; je voulais juste faire des "déclinaisons"..._ ​


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16566


----------



## Euphorbia (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Aladisse (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mars 2008)

Oh ma Chupa !


----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2008)

​
_pour marine et lorelei_


----------



## toto (19 Mars 2008)

Ah la la, rien de tel contre les bleus à l'âme!


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## CatFauve (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mars 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16587


----------



## Lalla (19 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Mars 2008)

Volatile suite  


​


----------



## joanes (19 Mars 2008)

non il ne penche pas, non il ne va pas tomber, il est sur une pente, je respecte la pente :rateau:


----------



## LucD (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2008)

j'avais envi de testé la kodachrome 64, c'est pas facile a scanner en tout cas !


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2008)

*c'est parce que c'est "pas facile à scanner" (sic, pourquoi j'y arrive moi ? ) que tu te permets de dépasser la limite de poids de l'image ?
*


----------



## Picouto (20 Mars 2008)

"I could close my eyes it's still there
Close my mind be alone
I could close my heart and not care
But gravity has got a hold on us all"​


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mars 2008)

.


.


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2008)




----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2008)

_heu&#8230; c'est l'une de tes plus belles photos ? j'suis pas très sensible aux natures mortes mais là&#8230;
_


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16597


Arf désolé je ne sais pas comment l'orienter correctement.....


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2008)

_il y a quelque chose de pourri dans le royaume du Danemark ! (ou de Portfolio, je ne sais plus&#8230 :affraid:
_


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _il y a quelque chose de pourri dans le royaume du Danemark ! (ou de Portfolio, je ne sais plus) :affraid:
> _



Oups?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oups?



_non, Hamlet _


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2008)

toujours en kodachrome, mais la j'ai fait attention :rose:






edit : photo prise a Lausanne ... au bar du lac 

edit 2 : la partie gauche est bien visible sur un écran bien réglé  et respectueux


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2008)

Les voyages me manquent un peu alors je recycle 
Heureusement le prochain est pour bientôt


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2008)

​
_allez trois jours, c'est pas si long​_


----------



## Aladisse (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## LucD (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2008)

La pêche aux nuages.



Mamacas


----------



## yvos (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## chounim (21 Mars 2008)

@ Yvos, dommage pour le vignetage...


----------



## eyescarz (22 Mars 2008)

Superbe nuage Yvos et MacMarco chez nous on a pas des beau nuages comme ca


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2008)

eyescarz a dit:


> chez nous on a pas des beau nuages comme ca
> ​


Menteur!  Pas plus tard que ce matin c'était bien chargé 
Une photo demain si j'ai le temps


----------



## bennydelsail (22 Mars 2008)

/Users/benoit/bonapp#6/portada def6 - copie 1.jpg


----------



## joanes (22 Mars 2008)

​
zoo du Lunaret


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2008)

bennydelsail a dit:


> /Users/benoit/bonapp#6/portada def6 - copie 1.jpg



Raté! 


Essaye ça.


----------



## chounim (22 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Menteur!  Pas plus tard que ce matin c'était bien chargé
> Une photo demain si j'ai le temps


Et je le prouve:






Bon je vous met pas de photo prise ce matin si non vous allez pleurer


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je vous met pas de photo prise ce matin si non vous allez pleurer



_je pleure pas, c'est la pluie qui coule sur mes paupières _


----------



## Aladisse (22 Mars 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (22 Mars 2008)

​

50cm de poudre tout fraiche, toute vierge .... et le grand beau qui arrive ... si près des cimes ...


----------



## goonie (22 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## samoussa (22 Mars 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> La pêche aux nuages.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/macmarco/2349673401/



ça me fait penser à Taniguchi


----------



## esope (23 Mars 2008)

(pour info c'est une conférence de P.Watt sur l'exposition "le tableau en question?" à l'hôtel des arts à Toulon...)​


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Mars 2008)

toujours sur la 8è




​


----------



## joanes (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

joanes a dit:


> ah ouais ? super ! mais que celà ne t'empêche pas de lire le premier message du sujet​
> 
> 
> zoo du Lunaret


 

c'est tres joli en plus j'y suis deja y'allé


----------



## togra (23 Mars 2008)

Forêt de Soignes​


----------



## NightWalker (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## nico/ (23 Mars 2008)

un diptyque :






le même en format supérieur.


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mars 2008)

ps: la tache en haut a gauche c'est un ovni ? 






ps2 : jp il faudrait vraiment que tu penses a arreter de poster 

:love:


----------



## bennydelsail (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

c'est une photo que tu as faite ?


----------



## bennydelsail (23 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est une photo que tu as faite ?



si c´est a moi que tu t´adresses, oui, je ne vais quand meme pas poster des photos qui ne sont pas de moi, jajaja


----------



## eyescarz (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

bennydelsail a dit:


> si c´est a moi que tu t´adresses, oui, je ne vais quand meme pas poster des photos qui ne sont pas de moi, jajaja



oui, c'est à toi, les autres, je sais déjà   (c'est moi le grand méchant modérateur, pour ton information ! :modo: niark niark niark !!  ) mais comme on a pas _encore _de système à l'entrée du forum où chaque nouveau membre aurait bien lu les règles du jeu, je demande.


----------



## bennydelsail (23 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> oui, c'est à toi, les autres, je sais déjà   (c'est moi le grand méchant modérateur, pour ton information ! :modo: niark niark niark !!  ) mais comme on a pas _encore _de système à l'entrée du forum où chaque nouveau membre aurait bien lu les règles du jeu, je demande.



si tu veux tu peux aller sur flickr, cela te donneras 1 idée de ce qui me plait, je suis nouveaux sur ce cite et pas facile d´importer des photos, je dois changer la taille de toutes celles qui sont dans 1 cite. Galère non? Au fait mon identifiant est : takayalé . Merci de me donner ton avis.


----------



## bennydelsail (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

par contre, une photo par jour hein ! pas plus !


----------



## bennydelsail (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## leon1983 (23 Mars 2008)

Posté par *bennydelsail* 

 
_si c´est a moi que tu t´adresses, oui, je ne vais quand meme pas poster des photos qui ne sont pas de moi, jajaja

"jajaja"---> on dirait un compatriote
_


----------



## bennydelsail (23 Mars 2008)

ok, super, ca laisse de la place pour tout le monde, a demain si vous le voulez bien



leon1983 a dit:


> Posté par *bennydelsail*
> 
> 
> _si c´est a moi que tu t´adresses, oui, je ne vais quand meme pas poster des photos qui ne sont pas de moi, jajaja
> ...



ah bon, tu est de quel coin???

 merci pour le tuyau, mais j´en ai encore pas m al a apprendre





jpmiss a dit:


> Raté!
> 
> 
> Essaye ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2008)

Printemps, mes burnes ouais... il a pas neigé de l'hiver et voilà qu'aujourd'hui...


----------



## Aladisse (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## mado (23 Mars 2008)

L, A, E dans l'A..




​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Printemps, mes burnes ouais... il a pas neigé de l'hiver et voilà qu'aujourd'hui...



Ça giboule velu ; tout simplement...


----------



## leon1983 (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça giboule velu ; tout simplement...



ça pour gibouler, ça giboule...


----------



## goonie (24 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## EMqA (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## joanes (24 Mars 2008)

@ gnoumy


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (24 Mars 2008)

quand je la vois comme cela je me dis que je n'ai pas tout loupé dans ma vie :love:


----------



## Picouto (24 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## mfay (24 Mars 2008)

Vous avez trouvé les oeufs de Paques ? Ma nièce, si ... 
(Je crois qu'elle aime le chocolat).


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2008)

pareil que les deux autres 

c'est vaguement un autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## mado (24 Mars 2008)

Non rien.

Désolée


----------



## Aladisse (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2008)

Les Abattoirs - Bar & Resto - avec Thérèse qui met à l'aise

la suite sur Flickr​


----------



## bennydelsail (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2008)

bennydelsail a dit:


>



Tu te fous de qui ???????? 
Tu l'as déjà postée ici !
J'aime assez tes photos par contre, il va vraiment falloir que tu te calmes !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2008)

Suite et fin de la série pause longue de jour.

PS: Aladisse m'a tuer


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Mars 2008)

petite révolution verte 





_Paris, au printemps_​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2008)

​
_une jeune muse, c'est bien une musette, non?_:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2008)




----------



## wip (26 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (26 Mars 2008)

...mais pas le bon endroit !




​


----------



## Redoch (26 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (26 Mars 2008)




----------



## G3finder (26 Mars 2008)

Petite gloutone


----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2008)

​
_parce que je t'aime_


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## joanes (27 Mars 2008)

baignoire où je mets mes enfants :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dites, c'est moi ou&#8230;




Non, non, je suis d'accord !!!

Petit rappel qui semble indispensable. Ici on poste ses plus belles photos et pas les photos pour lesquels on a le plus de sympathie.
On peut bien sûr poster une photo de son gamin, de sa nièce, de sa femme, etc, etc mais il faut toujours essayer de prendre du recul (je sais ce n'est pas facile et on peut "se tromper") et se demander «je trouve cette photo vraiment belle, réussie ou j'aime mon fils, ma nièce, ma femme,... qui est sur cette photo". 

Je poste souvent des photos d'enfants et de mon fils en particulier mais ça fait un moment que je n'en poste plus ici. Pas parce que je ne prends plus de photo de lui, que du contraire, mais aucune n'est "une de mes plus belles photos". Elles sont sympas, nous rappellerons d'excellents souvenirs, mais ne mérite pas de figurer ici. (le type de photo sympa, mais qui ne mérite pas d'être ici.)
bien sûr, on peut se tromper. 

Bref, un peu de rigueur dans votre sélection.


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Mars 2008)

hein hein...


----------



## benydelsail (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2008)

compression, compression​


----------



## desertea (28 Mars 2008)

Un peu d'air !!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2008)

C'est trop difficile de respecter des règles simples ?????????

*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 700 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale* pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 100Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs (pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16694


----------



## meskh (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## toto (28 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'avais envie de tester la kodachrome 64, c'est pas facile à scanner en tout cas !
> ​


Le Rôtillon à Lausanne? Je passe tous les jours par là...


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## benydelsail (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (28 Mars 2008)

Grosse séance de tri de mes photos d'un mois et celle-ci m'attire particulièrement, je ne sais pas pourquoi : Un marquage de GR en Aveyron


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## benydelsail (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

j'aime pas ton bokeh ou alors tu compresses ET accentues trop&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2008)

​
_cliquez sur la photo pour voir le grand format... j'ai été obligée de compresser "à mort" pour rester dans les normes  _


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## wip (30 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (30 Mars 2008)

.


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## mado (30 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## GroDan (30 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

bon certes, je poste pas beaucoup de photos mais vous savez pourquoi ? la raison est simple : la dernière série présente beaucoup de détails et passées à la moulinette de FlickR elles pèsent encore plus. Alors perso, je ne les poste pas. Certains ici (toujours les mêmes, allez comprendre) se moquent de mes remarques. Et puis ej fais une vraie sélection moi 

à la prochaine photo de leur part au-dessus de la limite (c'est simple un clic droit sur firefox me permet de vérifier), ce sera un ban du sujet. Sans discussion possible, potes ou pas potes (et encore, "pote" au vu des non-dits, j'ai parfois des doutes)

fin du pas-du-tout-hors-sujet

vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (31 Mars 2008)




----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2008)

edit : pour répondre au CDB, merci déjà, j'ai fait ce portrait avec un appareil photo :rateau:
nan mais un boitier CANON, argentique, un FTb, un bien lourd quoi, objectif 50 mm, trafiqué, appareil que mon popa m'a donné


----------



## benydelsail (31 Mars 2008)




----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2008)

Pour info, sur ma photo précédente il s'agit bien de Hong Kong, photo prise de Victoria Peak ce samedi.


----------



## joanes (31 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (1 Avril 2008)

Un raccard Valaisan !!!​ 



​ 

​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2008)

.






.


----------



## Redoch (1 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2008)

​
_pour fêter le passage de l'hiver au printemps... _


----------



## GroDan (1 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## eyescarz (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## meskh (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

14 messages et puis j'oublie, c'est la vie, c'est la vie&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## plogoff (1 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## wip (1 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## esope (2 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2008)

on ne cite pas les photos

Wow!!! Monet en aurait le kiki tout dur dans sa tombe...


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2008)

_oui mademoiselle_​


----------



## Grug (2 Avril 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos
> 
> Wow!!! Monet en aurait le kiki tout dur dans sa tombe...



Satan l'habite !


----------



## chounim (2 Avril 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (2 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> ​



Normalement on ne cite pas, mais celle là, vu qu'elle s'affiche pas avec safari... ça mange pas de pain... comme les vieux... ou alors avec un peu de lait...

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

​
_chez moi hier soir​_


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2008)

_clic photo..._​




_ÉDIT : un "lomo" ?!... je ne sais même pas ce que c'est !...  :rose:

Re-ÉDIT: j'ai trouvé ce que c'était, nan; je n'ai pas ce truc !...  _


----------



## eyescarz (3 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2008)

clic​


----------



## plovemax (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (4 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## eyescarz (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

J'me souviens plus si j'vous l'ai déjà servie.​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Majintode (5 Avril 2008)




----------



## CatFauve (5 Avril 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2008)

[/URL​]

_zoo de jurques​_


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## Redoch (6 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (6 Avril 2008)

oui, oui, c'est lui


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 


 La nuit de Noël?... 
 Non, la nuit du 6 au 7 avril 2008...   
 ( Photo traitée, mais garantie sans filtre, sans montage, et sans aucun trucage pour les flocons de neige.  )


----------



## kisbizz (7 Avril 2008)

... parce que chez moi aussi il neige :rateau:


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (7 Avril 2008)

vue de la Butte du Lion à Waterloo


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2008)

​
_Golf de Deauville Saint-Gatien, hier soir, chez moi quoi​_


----------



## Aladisse (7 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Avril 2008)

Mont Ventoux :mouais:​


----------



## GroDan (7 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2008)




----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2008)




----------



## FataMorgana (7 Avril 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16801


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Avril 2008)

Manta ouvre le bal




​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Avril 2008)

Traces d'usage...




​


----------



## Macounette (8 Avril 2008)

_il y a ici une version n&b.... _​


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16812


Mieux?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2008)

C'est une belle photo ça?


----------



## GroDan (8 Avril 2008)

Portra 160 péremption 2004_environ 2 minutes de pause_ZéroImage
Le sténopé c'est génial mais les espoirs s'envolent vite :lovear contre ça force à réfléchir...ça change
​


----------



## Picouto (8 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est une belle photo ça?


Pour un portable, c'est potable ​


----------



## wip (8 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## CatFauve (8 Avril 2008)




----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

Arf désolé: suis mal luné aujourd'hui.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Avril 2008)




----------



## kitetrip (9 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2008)




----------



## fanou (9 Avril 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (10 Avril 2008)

Un de mes rares portraits


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (10 Avril 2008)

Rénové raccard en chalet de vacances ...!​ 


​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2008)

mamyblue a dit:


> Rénové raccard en chalet de vacances ...!​





mamyblue a dit:


> Un raccard Valaisan !!!​



Tu fais agence immobilière maintenant?   

ppf...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

La cabine d'une vieille grue portuaire désaffectée.


----------



## willsdorf (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## joanes (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (10 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (11 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

_en plus grand en cliquant sur l'image 
_​


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2008)




----------



## joubichou (11 Avril 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (11 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2008)

​
_een specialiteit van Wallonië voor zeBig   ... click voor "ze big"  _


----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2008)

Assemblage mécanique...





​


----------



## vleroy (12 Avril 2008)

​
_zoo de jurques​_


----------



## willsdorf (12 Avril 2008)




----------



## fedo (12 Avril 2008)

spéciale dédicace à Dendrimère.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2008)

JPmiss.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Avril 2008)

Un exercice à l'occasion d'un stage chez Olivier Chauvignat









.


----------



## eyescarz (12 Avril 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (12 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (12 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (13 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2008)

Les photos des gamins rapides (pléonasme ?  ) c'est du sport.
J'ai essayé de l'attirer avec un chien psychédélique sans succès. 
La télécommande de l'iPodHifi s'est révélée bien plus efficace. 




​
Quand je vous dis qu'il faut aller vite...


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Quand je vous dis qu'il faut aller vite...



Ou alors faut un 40D...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Ou alors faut un 40D...



C'est exactement ce que je disais à ma compagne ce matin.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (13 Avril 2008)

en grand ici​


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Avril 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (13 Avril 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2008)




----------



## Picouto (13 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (14 Avril 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (15 Avril 2008)

(Le spot est d'origine)


----------



## momo-fr (15 Avril 2008)

Rock underground...




​


----------



## Aladisse (15 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2008)




----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (15 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Avril 2008)

​
PS : Merci Alèm


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (17 Avril 2008)

Vivement l'objectif macro :love: :love: ​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Avril 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (18 Avril 2008)

Il fait un rien froid c'est sur mais la vue est tellement belle :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2008)




----------



## g.robinson (18 Avril 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (18 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (18 Avril 2008)




----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## GroDan (19 Avril 2008)

Le chanteur d'Opium du Peuple...de dos !Ca envoie grave , la zic ! 

Suite d'images surprenante:mouais:​


----------



## Picouto (19 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (20 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2008)

​
Qui reconnaîtra le surfeur d'argent ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (20 Avril 2008)

... donc je suis.​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Avril 2008)

.





​

.


----------



## Redoch (20 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2008)

la suite ici ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## wip (20 Avril 2008)

Coucou Macounette  




​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## Lalis (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (20 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (20 Avril 2008)

_Tiens, manu, pour une fois, c'est pas du parapente.... ça vole pas en ce moment ?  

Quant à moi, heu... ça fleurit :rose:  . coucou wipounet  _



​


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2008)

_tiens&#8230; encore des séries*&#8230; bluebird quitte ces corps ! :affraid:_







*ne soyez pas égocentriques, je vise plusieurs personnes !


----------



## FataMorgana (21 Avril 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16906


----------



## Macounette (21 Avril 2008)

:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Avril 2008)

Je sais qu'il faut éviter les séries ici, mais une dernière photo de l'ibis d'hier pour le voir dans toute son ampleur avec les ailes déployées, c'est assez impréssionant....
Pour le détail, sur la série, on le voit repérer quelque chose dans l'eau, se freiner avec ses ailes, faire une sorte de demi-tour et finalement plonger. Pour la photo d'hier c'est juste avant son contact avec l'eau (je l'ai mise à cause du reflet qui est très joli)... Malheureusement pour lui il n'avait rien pris...... Tout ceci se passe en pleine ville, sur le Nil au Caire dans le quartier de Zamaleck pour ceux qui connaissent.....
Voir la pièce jointe 16914


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je sais qu'il faut éviter les séries ici



Ben alors, si tu sais.  

Ici on essaie de poster _ses plus belles photos_, pas celles qu'on trouve simplement «impréssionantes».



FataMorgana a dit:


> mais une dernière photo de l'ibis d'hier pour le voir dans toute son ampleur avec les ailes déployées, c'est assez impréssionant....


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Avril 2008)

Je la trouve impressionante et aussi assez belle.... 
A+

Edit: (je la trouve belle à cause du sujet pas de la technique photo qui laisse à désirer... Désolé)


----------



## momo-fr (22 Avril 2008)

A l'aube...




​


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

*Vous savez pourquoi je n'aime pas les séries ? 

c'est parce que c'est la preuve indubitable que vous n'êtes pas foutus de choisir !    *Pas foutus de prendre une décision, d'avoir un regard critique sur vos photos, pas foutus d'un choix esthétique. * Mais ne désespérez pas, ça s'apprend. Parfois à vos dépens évitez-les !

 *75 photos d'un concert publiées en ligne (sur 400 shootées) et une seule mise en post sur MacG. La meilleure de la série  (et déjà 10 vendues ! )


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

_aaaaaaaah purée, ça fait du bien ! 



























   _


----------



## Aladisse (22 Avril 2008)

donc, pour rester dans le ton, extrait d'une de mes série du moment.  




​


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Vous savez pourquoi je n'aime pas les séries ?
> 
> c'est parce que c'est la preuve indubitable que vous n'êtes pas foutus de choisir !    *Pas foutus de prendre une décision, d'avoir un regard critique sur vos photos, pas foutus d'un choix esthétique. * Mais ne désespérez pas, ça s'apprend. Parfois à vos dépens évitez-les !
> 
> *75 photos d'un concert publiées en ligne (sur 400 shootées) et une seule mise en post sur MacG. La meilleure de la série  (et déjà 10 vendues ! )



ça ne veut pas forcément dire que l'on ne peut pas choisir, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'une action les séries c'est pas mal pour décrire tout le processus.....
Pour un paysage je suis bien d'accord... 
A+


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ça ne veut pas forcément dire que l'on ne peut pas choisir, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'une action les séries c'est pas mal pour décrire tout le processus.....
> Pour un paysage je suis bien d'accord...
> A+



eh non  mais bien essayé&#8230; 

ps : mes posts en verts ne supportent aucun commentaire, je suis un tyran bolchévique comme aime à le rappeler des barbus intégristes et de dangereux psychopathes sociaux !   

poste une photo d'autre chose* qu'un ibis parce qu'autant la deuxième possède un intérêt graphique, autant la première, bof&#8230; 

*mais pas avant demain, faut pas déconner ! 



Aladisse a dit:


> donc, pour rester dans le ton, extrait d'une de mes série du moment.



c'est pas une série, c'est un travail plastique (et pis je préfère ça à tes franescawoodmanesques photos d'appartement ! ), faut pas confondre !


----------



## Picouto (22 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Avril 2008)

Cookie le chat qui grandit : 





PS : ceci n'est pas une série si si je vous jure ne tirez pas je suis innocent non non pas le goulag


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2008)




----------



## joanes (22 Avril 2008)

:mouais:  :love: :love: :love: ​


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

_bandes de sasquatchs du sud ! 
_


----------



## Picouto (23 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Vous savez pourquoi je n'aime pas les séries ?
> 
> c'est parce que c'est la preuve indubitable que vous n'êtes pas foutus de choisir !    *Pas foutus de prendre une décision, d'avoir un regard critique sur vos photos, pas foutus d'un choix esthétique. * Mais ne désespérez pas, ça s'apprend. Parfois à vos dépens&#8230; évitez-les !*


Ca dépend, ça dépasse...


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Ca dépend, ça dépasse...



c'est pas une série, c'est une suite un peu comme pour Matt, c'est pas une série, c'est un travail plastique.


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Avril 2008)

pas d'ibis  !
Voir la pièce jointe 16919


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2008)

Il me semble voir, à l'horizon, un hôtel du même nom que le volatile .


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Avril 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Il me semble voir, à l'horizon, un hôtel du même nom que le volatile .



Je n'aurais pas osé... C'est un Hilton  
A+


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Lalla (23 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Avril 2008)

Un intrus mêlé à un bidouillage!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Avril 2008)

_Pour ceux qui attendent avec impatience l'automne  _​


----------



## Macounette (23 Avril 2008)




----------



## Hedicito (24 Avril 2008)

Prise le mois dernier, mais tout est resté en place, aucun immeuble n'a poussé dans les environs... du moins, au moment ou je tape.


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Avril 2008)

Crépuscule




​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Stefosx (24 Avril 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> Paris-Rome en avion au dessus des Alpes :
> /Users/stefan/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/Rome/IMG_2095.JPG
> La fissure s'est réalisée naturellement ! On a rien TOUCHE !
> /Users/stefan/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2002/Papa Expo 2000/df
> Un coucher de soleil en Finlande



Alors quand tu aura bien lu le sujet sur comment insérer une image, tu pourra revenir avec UNE image par jour.  



alèm a dit:


> t'as oublié le poids JPmiss !
> 
> comment je vais faire de toi un modérateur si tu fais pas gaffe aux basiques ?!!
> 
> _ (ps : le cercle s'insinuerait-il partout ? )_


J'ai fait exprès pour te laisser un peu de boulot feignasse!  
D'ailleurs t'as oublié la taille


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

t'as oublié le poids JPmiss ! 

comment je vais faire de toi un modérateur si tu fais pas gaffe aux basiques ?!! 

_ (ps : le cercle s'insinuerait-il partout ? )_



jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai fait exprès pour te laisser un peu de boulot feignasse!
> D'ailleurs t'as oublié la taille



c'était pour voir si tu suivais ! 
j'avais bien vu la taille !


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> photo officielle du Cercle en réunion plénière&#8230; ​



  

alors deux petites choses dont une destinée à l'amok ou les deux, à lui de voir !




et une très rigolote : c'est Amok qui m'a fait connaitre Pascal Lando pour ses photographies de la Somme, depuis j'aime bien Pascal Lando et on s'échange des messages de temps en temps. Ce matin, je reçois un mail de mon frère, très fier de me montrer des photos du groupe dans lequel il joue actuellement, le groupe étant la déclinaison rigolote d'un groupe dont je fus l'un de deux trompettistes (pour faire plaisir à mon grand frère et me taper plein de minettes, comme ça Lemmy pourra faire une belle capture d'écran&#8230; ). Les photos montrent deux groupes, l'un est "Hemett" fondé par Christophe Truquin, mon ex-lead guitar et membre de macgeneration et l'autre "l'araignée au plafond" avec mon frangin à la trompette&#8230; Merci Amok, la boucle est bouclée ! 

ps 1 : les deux petites choses n'étaient pas les filles mais les clins d'&#339;il&#8230; 
ps 2 : mackie, ta gueule !  je sais que tu sais mais ça doit rester entre nous !


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est Amok qui m'a fait connaitre Pascal Lando



Comme quoi je ne fais, ou ne dis pas que des conneries ! 


Et là, prob. Normalement je ne dois pas flooder, donc répondre, sans poster une photo. Mais ici, c'est une par jour. Alors quel que soit ce que je fais, ca ne va pas aller. 

Bon, j'en poste une, radicalement différente. 




​


----------



## chounim (24 Avril 2008)

Petit concert hier soir au vieux Léon de La Féline...pas évident en tout auto à 70mm - F/2...


----------



## Redoch (24 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## wip (24 Avril 2008)

PS à Alem: Merci pour la crève, je suis resté au lit toute la semaine... ​


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Avril 2008)




----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2008)

[ Clic Img ]


​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2008)

La chance d'être au bon lieu et au bon moment et avec un ami qui veut bien jouer le jeu!


----------



## fanou (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2008)

*
 Bon week-end! *​


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

_Matières_


----------



## Macounette (26 Avril 2008)

​_cliquez sur la photo pour visionner celle-ci en meilleure qualité... la compression ici étant assez merdique pour respecter la limite des 100 ko :rateau: _


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Avril 2008)

.






​

.


----------



## Eul Mulot (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## Redoch (27 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2008)

jp, mmmmmh :love:


----------



## Aladisse (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Avril 2008)

Yvos & JPMiss


----------



## joanes (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2008)

Nounours


----------



## GroDan (27 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## wip (28 Avril 2008)

Il y a de très jolis clichés en ce moment.
Merci à tous 



​


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (28 Avril 2008)

​
clic sur l'image pour en avoir plus...


----------



## GroDan (28 Avril 2008)

Les maisons-bulles de Pascal Hausermann dans les Vosges






clic pour un chti'te galerie ​


----------



## prasath (29 Avril 2008)

Comme la vie est dure


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Avril 2008)

Compète à Baïgura, là-bas on ne se 'vache' pas... On se 'moutonne'


----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2008)

_vous allez en bouffer de la Bretagne, je vous le dis!!!_​


----------



## joanes (29 Avril 2008)

Le modo il a dit pas de série, que du travaille plastique   :mouais:


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2008)

wip a dit:


> PS à Alem: Merci pour la crève, je suis resté au lit toute la semaine... ​



oups&#8230; :rose:   ah mais c'est que la grippe polonaise, ça te fait rester au lit pour ça et le reste&#8230;  ah non, le reste, c'est les adorables petites pestes polonaises&#8230;    :love: (pardon, je floode mais promis, une photo aujourd'hui mais pas avec mon D300, avec celui d'un autre&#8230; le mien charge&#8230; :love


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## soget (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Dory (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (30 Avril 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Avril 2008)

​ 
Mince! C'est encore un peu tôt! Je vais manger mon BN alors! ​


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2008)

Ciel d'orage.


----------



## joanes (30 Avril 2008)




----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2008)

_clic image..._​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2008)




----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2008)

un petit essais comme ça





​


----------



## Redoch (1 Mai 2008)

Macinside  pour "un petit essai comme ça" je le trouve remarquable.
Je n'ai pas pu le boulet, désolé pour le commentaire


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

700 pixels, 100 Ko maxi... 
-->

Joli vue, sinon...


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> 700 pixels, 100 Ko maxi...
> -->



pardon. Je ferai attention la prochaine fois.


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

Clic sur "Éditer" en dessous de ton message...
Et change ton poids et taille d'image... :style:





Sly54 a dit:


> pardon. Je ferai attention la prochaine fois.


Mais ne t'excuse pas auprès de moi... 
Par contre, le premier modo qui va passer, va te sabrer ton image... 


Sly54 a dit:


> Je ferai attention la prochaine fois.


Et tout de suite ?!...
Nan, apparemment... 

ÉDIT : 





Sly54 a dit:


> ca y est, c'est changé. Thanks.
> 
> Sly54


Ben voilà !... 





alèm a dit:


> tu vois jp, quand tu seras modo, t'auras plus rien à faire !


Merci qui ?!...


----------



## vleroy (1 Mai 2008)

_(histoire de revenir dans le sujet)_​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Clic sur "Éditer" en dessous de ton message...
> Et change ton poids et taille d'image... :style:Mais ne t'excuse pas auprès de moi...
> Par contre, le premier modo qui va passer, va te sabrer ton image...
> Et tout de suite ?!...
> Nan, apparemment...



ca y est, c'est changé. Thanks.

Sly54


----------



## willsdorf (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

tu vois jp, quand tu seras modo, t'auras plus rien à faire !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

Ah ben je vais y refléchir alors. 



Je peux embaucher les membres de la Horde comme assistants?


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben je vais y refléchir alors.
> 
> 
> 
> Je peux embaucher les membres de la Horde comme assistants?



non, tu sais bien, c'est l'entrisme du Cercle qui prime bon, ok, je vais vous montrer mes dernières photos mais elles n'ont aucun intérêt !


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon, ok, je vais vous montrer mes dernières photos mais elles n'ont aucun intérêt !



pas besoin de préciser: on aurait deviné...


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

yvos a dit:


> pas besoin de préciser: on aurait deviné...


pour la peine ! 






(ah si, appareil neuf livré avec poussière ! )


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mai 2008)

_(Berck/Pas-de-Calais)_​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (1 Mai 2008)

Merci Joubichou, j'étais super fier de ma photo, maintenant je m'sens tout con:rose:
Foguenne & toi


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

_dites ya un sujet macro&#8230; nan j'dis ça comme ça hein&#8230; 
_


----------



## Macounette (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2008)

La paix


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2008)

...je voulais me dépêcher d'en placer deux aujourd'hui avant d'être banni à nouveau pour cause de vérités.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## vleroy (2 Mai 2008)

*Moulin de Birot  Bréhat*​
_si je suis pas feignant, je mettrai un lien haute déf_


----------



## al02 (2 Mai 2008)

Vue du centre vile de Laon, ancienne capitale de la France ! (Hé oui) :love:

La campagne à la ville 





_(avec les chevaux de l'Aisne)_ ​


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

_un poney, un double poney et un selle français, non ? 
tiens moi je croyais que Laon, c'était surtout la ville avec dchés vaques su' ch'cathédrale&#8230; 
_


----------



## al02 (2 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _tiens moi je croyais que Laon, c'était surtout la ville avec *dchés vaques* su' ch'cathédrale&#8230;
> _



Non, des boeufs !


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2008)




----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2008)

Réussie c'est toi qui le dit...

J'ai mal a la tête maintenant.


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Réussie c'est toi qui le dit...
> 
> J'ai mal a la tête maintenant.




Tu passes trop de temps devant ton écran c'est pour ça!


----------



## esope (3 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Réussie c'est toi qui le dit...
> 
> J'ai mal a la tête maintenant.



Non elle est pas trop mal, mais pour le coup la mise au point est vraiment trop raté... Les images floues OK, mais un flou mesuré, voulu. La,le problème c'est qu'il est carrément trop profond ce flou, mais ce n'est pas inintéressant... D'ailleurs ça me fait vaguement penser à *Hiroshi Sugimoto*

Ça me fait penser que j'avais aussi essayé ce genre de chose (c'est pratique pour le PPF©):



​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mai 2008)

esope a dit:


> Non elle est pas trop mal, mais pour le coup la mise au point est vraiment trop raté... Les images floues OK, mais un flou mesuré, voulu. La,le problème c'est qu'il est carrément trop profond ce flou, mais ce n'est pas inintéressant... D'ailleurs ça me fait vaguement penser à *Hiroshi Sugimoto*
> 
> ​



Vaguement alors, car on est bien d'accord chez lui c'est maitrisé! 
Ce que j'aime bien c'est le parapluie rouge en fait!:rose:


----------



## esope (3 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Vaguement alors, car on est bien d'accord chez lui c'est maitrisé!
> Ce que j'aime bien c'est le parapluie rouge en fait!:rose:



C'est pour ça que je disais que c'était pas mal, sur le plan des agencements de couleurs, et de l'ambiance qui s'en dégage, mais justement cette non-maîtrise nous laisse du coup sur notre faim (enfin c'est un avis perso hein!)


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mai 2008)

Ton avis est le bienvenu, pas de problème il n'y a que comme ça qu'on peut progresser et prendre du recul!


----------



## kasarus (3 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Ton avis est le bienvenu, pas de problème il n'y a que comme ça qu'on peut progresser et prendre du recul!


pour la mise au point, effectivement il fallait du recul.
O;K je sors


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## vleroy (3 Mai 2008)

*



Côtes d'Armor  la semaine dernière*​

_j'avais la même avec les mômes retournés mais on va encore dire qu'il y a trop de photos de gosse_s


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2008)

ça devient vachement bavard ici !


----------



## joanes (3 Mai 2008)

​
human


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2008)

A NE PAS RENOMMER !!!


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2008)

Pas de correcton automatique des yeux rouges ...


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## esope (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## joanes (4 Mai 2008)

inspiration Sugimoto


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2008)

*Moulin de Birot (vue de l'autre côté)*​
_(je vous avais prévenu, vous allez en bouffer de la Bretagne)_


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mai 2008)

.






.


----------



## Macounette (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## nico/ (4 Mai 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/haeringer/2459324440/

Le pont de Saint-Nazaire, il y a deux ou trois ans - mais scannée ces jours-ci.


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2008)

La parade ..




PS: oui ça fait mal aux yeux, dsl  :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mai 2008)

C'est moi ou ça fait mal aux yeux là ?


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (4 Mai 2008)

Photo argentique




​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Petit essai de saturation partielle.​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2008)

.


.
.
.


_Si qqu'un a un secret pr que ça morphle moins à la compression..._


----------



## joanes (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

_l'expo est bonne (très) mais la composition me laisse sur ma faim, trop sombre en bas, et un peu vide en haut (pas de contrepoint).*

*Ceci fait partie d'une tactique élaborée avec Dendrimère. 
_


----------



## Macounette (5 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

_trop centré, il regard un truc qu'on ne voit pas, l'invitation au voyage est donc ratée&#8230; il aurait fallu décaler le cadrage et placer ton personnage et son mat vers la droite de ton cadrage&#8230;

edit : Dendri, t'es où ? kestufous ?! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Dans mon carrelet... fait gaffe où tu met les pieds... sinon ça va piquer...


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## wip (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _trop centré, il regard un truc qu'on ne voit pas, l'invitation au voyage est donc ratée il aurait fallu décaler le cadrage et placer ton personnage et son mat vers la droite de ton cadrage
> _


P'tain, on se croirait dans Chasseur d'Images . Remarques, je salue l'initiative, ça fait pas de mal de rappeler les bases de temps en temps 

PS: Je suis toujours pas guerri !!! 
PS2: Oui oui, je poste ce soir...  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Oui en effet merci pour le conseil.
On devrait pouvoir reposter une image après un conseil, histoire de battre le fer lorsqu'il est chaud...:rose:


----------



## GroDan (5 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Photo argentique
> 
> Tous ces poils de luc et ces pétouilles, c'est insupportable...Honnétement, avant de balancer, faudrait dépoussiérer un peu !​







Ca aussi, c'est de la photo argentique...fait avec un 35mm2 SSC​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui en effet merci pour le conseil.
> On devrait pouvoir reposter une image après un conseil, histoire de battre le fer lorsqu'il est chaud...:rose:


 
En l'occurence ce n'est probablement pas un recadrage a postériori qui conviendrait mais il faudrait refaire la photo...


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Il faut bien apprendre


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mai 2008)

wip a dit:


> P'tain, on se croirait dans Chasseur d'Images . Remarques, je salue l'initiative, ça fait pas de mal de rappeler les bases de temps en temps


C'est vrai ça sent un peu Photim ou Itis Photo pour le coup...


----------



## vleroy (5 Mai 2008)

​
_satanée brume_


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

wip a dit:


> P'tain, on se croirait dans Chasseur d'Images . Remarques, je salue l'initiative, ça fait pas de mal de rappeler les bases de temps en temps
> 
> PS: Je suis toujours pas guerri !!!
> PS2: Oui oui, je poste ce soir...  :rose:





momo-fr a dit:


> C'est vrai ça sent un peu Photim ou Itis Photo pour le coup...



je vais vous le faire mode Galerie-Photo voire h0lg4, ça va vous chauffer les fesses vite fait ! au prochain qui m'insulte, ban de 6 mois !


----------



## wip (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je vais vous le faire mode Galerie-Photo voire h0lg4, ça va vous chauffer les fesses vite fait ! au prochain qui m'insulte, ban de 6 mois !


Chauffer les fesses tu dis ?? :rose: :love: 

​ 

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (6 Mai 2008)

les deux précédentes : :love:  

et hop pour changer des tulipes.....


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## morphoas (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Melounette (6 Mai 2008)

Ahaaa, en ce moment je fais des photos pourries, mais j'arrive encore à prendre ma nièce.






La blancheur "ultra-brite", c'est fait exprès. Le décor dans le fond ne me dérange pas. Je suis assez fière d'avoir réussi à capter le quart de seconde où elle reste sage. Parce que dis donc, ça gigote.​


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2008)

C'est ta dernière coloscopie?


----------



## nico/ (6 Mai 2008)

la même en format plus grand - une de mes premières images en moyen format.
l'occasion de me rendre compte que les 100ko de limite imposée ici rendent flickr difficilement compatible pour le moyen format


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

_ah ? diantre mais comment font picouto et alèm ?!

diantre&#8230; ptêt qu'ils ne choisissent pas 700pixels, ptêt aussi qu'ils choisissent de ne pas encombrer la bande passante&#8230;
_


----------



## esope (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

_'tain une bonne idée de vacances ça : un ouikinde à Brussels avec mon Paulo&#8230; :love:

l'est étrange ton cadrage 
_


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _
> l'est étrange ton cadrage
> _



Je trouve aussi.


----------



## soget (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## esope (6 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _
> l'est étrange ton cadrage
> _



Ça y est on a le droit de blablater un peu sur les images? C'est cool de revenir à cette ancienne formule de la version 2 de ce fil...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2008)

histoire de rester dans le même thème


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

esope a dit:


> Ça y est on a le droit de blablater un peu sur les images? C'est cool de revenir à cette ancienne formule de la version 2 de ce fil...


ouais en même temps, il aura fallu que les acteurs principaux sachent respecter une certaine mesure et que les modérateurs se trouvent


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (7 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2008)

_c'est trop lissé pour faire un vrai beau portrait et vu son air (un peu) dur, ça manque de matière, de texture. Téléphone ? 
_


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Téléphone ?
> _



Non, non


----------



## Marckovitch (7 Mai 2008)

il serait sympa quand on arrive dans un sujet de lire le premier message, je sais que tu ne l'as pas fait, je t'y invite donc.

 
deux audi


----------



## kisbizz (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## Marckovitch (7 Mai 2008)

Marckovitch a dit:


> il serait sympa quand on arrive dans un sujet de lire le premier message, je sais que tu ne l'as pas fait, je t'y invite donc.
> 
> 
> deux audi



Si je l'ai fait sinon la photo aurait été en 800/600 mais je ne pensais pas qu'elle était aussi lourde, j'avoue ne pas avoir regardé le poids


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2008)

un petit clic droit est toujours utile ! pense à ça la prochaine fois ! 

ah et un conseil d'ami : _évite les lumières trop dures : ça brûle les hautes lumières et bouche les ombres. _


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mai 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17080


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Mai 2008)

Il y a de l'écho sous l'atomium.


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## G.tristan (7 Mai 2008)

grand place bruxelle


----------



## jahrom (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## morphoas (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mai 2008)

_Un mois avant sa destruction par le feu _


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Y en a qui disent que c'est du steampunk...​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2008)

​_à voir de préférence en grand._


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## willsdorf (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2008)

C'est bizarre, j'ai vu la mer a cet endroit là pas plus tard qu'hier et j'ai pas remarqué qu'elle penchait autant...  

PPF:


----------



## willsdorf (8 Mai 2008)

:mouais: C'est vrai, pourtant ça penche franchement à droite dans le coin


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

willsdorf a dit:


> :mouais: C'est vrai, pourtant ça penche franchement à droite dans le coin



RAPPEL:
La droite, c'est la main où tu a le pouce à gauche.


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

C la même cheminée que celle de ton précédent post?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C la même cheminée que celle de ton précédent post?



Non, c'est celle de mon voisin.

Quand j'aurais le courage, je monterai en haut de la mienne pour photographier celles du quartier.



En attendant tu peux voir cette vue là !


----------



## G3finder (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## Redoch (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2008)

Redoch a dit:


> <a href="http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/oldies.php" target="_blank" title="Photo h&eacute;rberg&eacute;e par zimagez.com"><img src="http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/oldies.jpg" alt="Photo h&eacute;rberg&eacute;e par zimagez.com" /></a>​



Très chouette  manque un peu de relief....m'enfin je suis pas un expert


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> il serait intéressant de lire le premier message d'un sujet



¿A que eres español?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## Picouto (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Mai 2008)

Belle image Picouto, dont j'apprécie particulièrement la composition :
Le cerf-volant relié par ce fil ténu et tenu per l'enfant (Photoshop ou excellent piqué de l'objectif) et enfin le nuage qui par sa forme et sa position fait parfaitement écho au cerf-volant.

L'image m'a fait revenir à l'esprit le poème de Baudelaire l'Albatros.

"A peine les ont-ils déposés sur les planches,
Que ces rois de l'azur, maladroits et honteux,
Laissent piteusement leurs grandes ailes blanches
Comme des avirons traîner à côté d'eux."


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## plovemax (8 Mai 2008)

clic sur image pour plus grand


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## G3finder (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mai 2008)

Ça change des autruches Et pis ça roucoule


----------



## willsdorf (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

:love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Mai 2008)

'ci! :rose:


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## pelican2a (9 Mai 2008)

De magnifiques photos mais un peu beaucoup trop de pages pour toutes les admirer, voici une de mes préféres prises l'année dernière lors d'un raid en tunisie :


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

100Ko maximum&#8230;


----------



## tweek (9 Mai 2008)

caméléon trop lourd qui aurait besoin d'un régime&#8230;

Click pour zoom


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> 100Ko maximum





tweek a dit:


> 179.34 Ko (183647 octets)
> 
> Click pour zoom



j'aime quand on me lit


----------



## Macounette (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2008)

.





​
.


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

_on dirait chez moi&#8230; 
_


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2008)

petit travail sur la lumière 




​


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

_un petit carton réfléchissant en façade et ce sera très bon !_


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _on dirait chez moi
> _



Monet, sort de ce corps


----------



## tweek (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime quand on me lit



Pas capte, d'habitude mes thumbnails sous flickr volent entre 90 et 110 Kb..


----------



## G3finder (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## esope (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2008)

Test d'Aperture + Border FX


----------



## willsdorf (10 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## soget (10 Mai 2008)

Aperture 2 + livre​


----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2008)

vivement que ce soit l'été tiens&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vivement que ce soit l'été tiens


ouais. ce sera la saison des roses !


----------



## naturalbornsamy (10 Mai 2008)

(en grand)


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2008)

*(Click to zoom.  ) *

 

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## G3finder (11 Mai 2008)

image trop lourde


----------



## Lalla (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## esope (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mai 2008)

Sacré mistral.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## joanes (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## Picouto (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

_bien ! ça change des tulipes et des fleurs&#8230;  
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Clic for zoom​


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

_eh gnoumy indistinctement reposte une photo de NYC&#8230;  tu devrais lire le truc sur la loi des séries mon vieux ! 
_


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## asseb (12 Mai 2008)

Photo d'une église bruxelloise, sans aucune retouche ;-) (cliquez dessus pour l'agrandir)


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

bienvenue ici&#8230; pense quand même à rester sous les 100Ko la prochaine fois !


----------



## joanes (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

A ceux qui m'ont posé la question concernant mon post précédent (et à ceux qui accessoirement sont intrigué), non ce n'est pas un photomontage.
En fait il s'agit d'une oeuvre d'art, l'artiste a utilisé une particularité d'un arbre afin de s'en servir comme support, c'est juste une peinture.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Mai 2008)

Voilà une fait à londres le week end dernier


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## P.A (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _bien ! ça change des tulipes et des fleurs&#8230;
> _


voui  mais bon, moi j'suis une _médèème_ qui aime bien ce genre de photo.  :rose: mais j'vais faire un effort 






​


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Mai 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> voui  mais bon, moi j'suis une _médèème_ qui aime bien ce genre de photo.  :rose: mais j'vais faire un effort




Rassure toi, tu n'es pas la seule.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> TOF



Encore des fleurs, merde à la fin...


----------



## Leodium (12 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



 
​


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2008)

_@divoli : j'aime pas les sucettes, sauf celles en bois_


----------



## ange_63 (12 Mai 2008)

​
_Au milieu de la pelouse près de la maison..._


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Mai 2008)

ange_63 a dit:


> Perdreaux
> 
> _Au milieu de la pelouse près de la maison..._



Ou en référence "rugbystique" : "Quatre essais à 0".


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Vincent_è (12 Mai 2008)

Première photo ; il pleut dehors la souris du mac mini sera la première a se prêter à mon envie de photo
Je suis preneur de toutes critiques constructives


----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2008)

Il y a pas mal de choses intéressantes dans ta photo, Vincent, mais sans doute trop.
Je crois que je la séparerais en deux photos distinctes pour que la composition soit moins chaotique, même si c'est un aspect intéresant de ta photo. Donc, j'en ferais deux formats carrés.


----------



## esope (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Vincent_è (12 Mai 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Il y a pas mal de choses intéressantes dans ta photo, Vincent, mais sans doute trop.
> Je crois que je la séparerais en deux photos distinctes pour que la composition soit moins chaotique, même si c'est un aspect intéresant de ta photo. Donc, j'en ferais deux formats carrés.



Ok je vois tout à fait ce que tu veux dire.

Merci du conseil


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

_Allez, je ne reviens pas avant mercredi soir, soyez sages et tranquilles !_


----------



## MrDillon (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2008)

La Franche-Comté ne manquait pas d'eau ces dernières vacances :


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2008)

*merci de vous souvenir des 100Ko maximum&#8230; surtout les nouveaux&#8230;
*


----------



## mokona44 (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## vleroy (13 Mai 2008)

​
_hé non, c'est pas fini! de la Bretagne encore à venir _


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Mai 2008)

Pas mal perché (presque 3000m) au-dessus de St-Hil .


----------



## prasath (13 Mai 2008)

Difficile de capter l'expression mêlée de joie et de soulagement à la fin d'une prestation.


----------



## Marckovitch (13 Mai 2008)

Les 1000 km de Spa...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2008)

Une porte bleue...




​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## cornelie (13 Mai 2008)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.
> 
> *POUR RAPPEL*


  Nikon  coolpix 8.0 megapixels  réglage automatique


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> Nikon  coolpix 8.0 megapixels  réglage automatique




Mmmmmhhh.... :mouais:
Normal que je ne voies pas ta photo ?  
(Pour insérer une image : clic dans ma signature)


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2008)

Vitesse 1 / 640 s, Focale 8.0​


----------



## Eniluap (13 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Majintode (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## Picouto (13 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2008)

Dans le Jura encore, mais sans cascade, du côté du lac de Saint-Point


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Marckovitch (14 Mai 2008)

L'Audi A1 au salon de l'auto de Bruxelles, j'ai pris cette photo avec mon Eos 400 (Objectif 17-85 IS USM, Flash Canon 430 EX )


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Voilà, je change vite mon lien pour pas me faire remarquer et bingo, Amok tu es trop rapide  
(En plus, je suis pas du tout photographe...)

Bon suite à mp, je me permet de mettre la photo en visuel.
Merci aCLR


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


>




Elle a changée d'avis ?! 
(Pas d'image...)

Edit :

Lien : web.mac.com/antoine.courtin/iWeb/Site%2012/Vierge.html

Le titre de la page, c'est du foutage de gueule ! 
Bon, adresse et téléphone sinon c'est le ban !


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2008)

je ne vois pas ce que cela gâche qu'elle soit vierge 

y a bien qu'un modo pour rouspeter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le titre de la page, c'est du foutage de gueule !
> Bon, adresse et téléphone sinon c'est le ban !



J'ai changé l'adresse donc plus rien à dire    
Sinon pour l'adresse et le n°, je te file l'adresse de chez moi   



vleroy a dit:


> je ne vois pas ce que cela gâche qu'elle soit vierge
> 
> y a bien qu'un modo pour rouspeter


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ()
> Merci aCLR



De rien Antoine59,

j'ai tout appris côté cuisine 

Merci les anciens !


----------



## prasath (14 Mai 2008)

On ne déclare plus sa flamme aujourd'hui, on la crache.


----------



## nico/ (14 Mai 2008)

(format supérieur)
au large de marseille.
rouleau kodak vivid colours, histoire de tester. vérification faite, je repasse à la "natural colours".


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Dans le Jura encore, mais sans cascade, du côté du lac de Saint-Point
> _une image de ma patinoire préférée_


_
:love: :love: :love:

[mode pas objectif]c'est très beau ![/mode pas du tout objectif]

:love: :love: :love:_


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (14 Mai 2008)

Foguenne Style  ... j'aime borderFX


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2008)

Bon, une dernière petite cascade du Jura 
(la prochaine fois, je vous en colle une de l'Aubrac  )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

La prochaine fois tu prendra un trépied et tu essayera de nous faire filer un peu cette eau au lieu de la figer!


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La prochaine fois tu prendra un trépied et tu essayera de nous faire filer un peu cette eau au lieu de la figer!



Je suis bien assez chargé sans ça  En fait, j'en ai fait quelques-unes de cascade en vitesse lente (avec la stabilisation, y a de la marge) mais, au final, ça ne m'a pas vraiment emballé : peut-être pas assez lent, peut-être juste une question de goût. Mais, bon, on n'est pas à la cuisine


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## roukinaton (15 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Aladisse (15 Mai 2008)

Oubliez la photo, c'etait surtout l'occasion de vous annoncer que j'ai été accepté à l'ENSP d'Arles.  
en entendat les résultats de Louis-Lumière.
Une bonne journée en somme.


----------



## NelsNels (15 Mai 2008)

Excellent vos photos


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## fanou (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## chounim (15 Mai 2008)

Petite baladounette à pornic, pif paf, essai de high key tout ca...le noir et blanc, j'ai encore beaucoup de mal a le développer... ca donnerai surement mieux, mais j'aime assez finalement:





Pornic, vers 14h / 15h , un peu nuageux.
1/100s f/8.0 ISO400 70mm


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

_là, c'est plutôt du Low-Key&#8230; 
_


----------



## macmarco (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (16 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (16 Mai 2008)

Perdu dans les nuages du Guatémala.


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Mai 2008)

En plus grand ...​


----------



## soget (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Nathalex (16 Mai 2008)

Mes essais avec BorderFX et le 10-22 monté sur mon 30D


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

ayé on a passé la taille maximale des images à 800pixels ? sans me prévenir ?


----------



## Nathalex (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ayé on a passé la taille maximale des images à 800pixels ? sans me prévenir ?



Hein ? Comment ? 
Bon, alors, oui, je me suis focalisé sur les 100Ko et j'ai vu un collègue au-dessus (je ne voudrais pas cafter) qui avait dépassé les 700 alors je croyais que je pouvais moi aussi me permettre.

Promis, je ne le referai plus !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 

​


----------



## cornelie (17 Mai 2008)

Survolant la mer Méditerranée


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2008)

Nathalex a dit:


> j'ai vu un collègue au-dessus  qui avait dépassé les 700 alors je croyais que je pouvais moi aussi me permettre.



Je croyais qu'après un certain âge, on arrêtait avec les "lui aussi il l'a fait alors je peux aussi. "


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je croyais qu'après un certain âge, on arrêtait avec les "lui aussi il l'a fait alors je peux aussi. "



_surtout qu'en fait si l'on considère l'âge de LucG, il ne peut plus&#8230; lui qui a bercé Homo Sapiens Sapiens ptêt un peu trop près du mur&#8230; 

paul : tu te rassures pour ton amour de gamin ?! 

edit 1: 




dans le marais breton donc en Vendée  (il délimite le Pays de Retz originellement breton de la Vendée)​
edit 2 : _cornelie, peux-tu essayer de respecter la taille maximale de 700pixels ? merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## cornelie (17 Mai 2008)

Avec 55 kb je croyais l'envoi  OK . Alors je dois étudier comment calculer les pixels ...au boulot .


----------



## jahrom (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (17 Mai 2008)

Tyméo :


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Mai 2008)

En plus grand​


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## joanes (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## al02 (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## Majintode (18 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mai 2008)

*Ma recette :*

- Ramasser 800gr de morilles
- Faire sécher 6 mois et les fumer
- Les nettoyer et couper en morceaux
- Les faire revenir au beurre dans une poêle, saler poivrer
- Ajouter 40cl de crème fraîche
- Répartir dans des bouchées à la reine vides
- Déguster


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Mai 2008)

En plus grand ​


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2008)

Le Capitole (dans le brume) depuis San Giorgio


----------



## joanes (18 Mai 2008)

spéciale dédicace à Momo.fr    :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (18 Mai 2008)

Nuit interceltique de Rennes (hier).


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## esope (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2008)

_pour ceux qui savent, la dernière photo publiée sur mon flickr que la charte m'interdit de poster ici
_


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (19 Mai 2008)

Fouilles archéologiques à Thionville


----------



## willsdorf (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (19 Mai 2008)

Personne n'a une pelleteuse floue à poster ?


----------



## fanou (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Personne n'a une pelleteuse floue à poster ?



Bah si...






 ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

+1


​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (19 Mai 2008)

Les plus belles photos mérites les plus beaux modèles:love:


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2008)

j'kiffe trop les pelleteuses à fond


----------



## macmarco (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2008)

Etant étudiant ingénieur en Génie civil, je suis au paradis avec vos grues et pelles  ​


----------



## joanes (19 Mai 2008)

les pelleteuses c'est nul... vive les grues


----------



## Picouto (19 Mai 2008)

Clic for more pleasure​


----------



## Eul Mulot (19 Mai 2008)

En plus grand​


----------



## soget (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

Note que si tu veux des conneries genre sacs de sable, jauges etc, y'a aussi... 





​


----------



## nico/ (19 Mai 2008)

je romps avec les pelleteuse, désolé.






format supérieur.


----------



## Picouto (19 Mai 2008)

Moi j'ai aussi des panneaux !!!​


Clic for more​


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2008)

Je vous rappelle qu'ici c'est une photo/jour.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2008)

Vous en voulez toujours des pelleteuses


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mai 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17200


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2008)

On va peut-être en rester là avec les engins de chantiers.  Certains n'ont peut-être pas remarqué que, par exemple Amok, a posté des images remarquables d'engins de chantier et pas la première image de grues qu'il avait sous la main.
Bref, à moins que ce ne soit vos plus belles photos, on stoppe ici la thématique "chantier", merci


----------



## Doryphore (19 Mai 2008)

Hop, comme je suis un fou, je passe vous dire bonsoir et j'en profite pour poster une photo (ça faisait longtemps) :


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2008)

en toute simplicité...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2008)

Dans le superbe parc ornithologique de Villars-les-Dombes.


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Mai 2008)

En attendant mon DMC-L1... que c'est long d'attendre :sleep:


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2008)

Glenmor.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Mai 2008)

Le lac d'Annecy un petit matin de février, la neige vient de tomber sur la montagne ...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (20 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## fanou (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2008)

Villars-les-Dombes, encore :


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2008)

Ca vous dit ?


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mai 2008)

​​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Mai 2008)

(cliquer pour agrandir)

Une de mes dernières photos en date


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2008)

À la nuit tombée​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



 
​


----------



## Picouto (21 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## cornelie (21 Mai 2008)

Bilbao Musée Guggenheim


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## soget (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2008)

Goura couronné : d'ici ou d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (21 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mai 2008)

Petit jet d'eau dans mon jardin, à l'arrêt


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## Redoch (22 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hééééééé oui... Les p'tits vieux, ça aime le sucre...


AH ouais ? t'ain faudrait laisser une trainée de miel par terre qui menerai jusqu'à une falaise... c'est pour la vieille en bleu


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

une eternité que j'ai pas posté...


----------



## cornelie (22 Mai 2008)

Mosaïques du parc Guel par Gaudi à Barcelone


----------



## soget (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## Doryphore (22 Mai 2008)

Valentino ROSSI pendant le grand prix de France moto, il y'a quelques jours :


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

c'est une belle photo ? autant j'ai quelques sympathies pour Rossi D) autant, c'est un peu raté pour une bonne photo de sport mécanique (pas assez net, pas assez flou&#8230; )


----------



## Doryphore (22 Mai 2008)

Arf disons que perso j'aime bien la photo, même en étant totalement d'accord avec ce que tu as dit.


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

ok, ça me va !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2008)

Edit : orgue de l'église de Wies, Bavière -


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Lequel est-ce?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

_petite précision : si c'est une de mes plus belles photos, c'est donc que j'ai pris la photo et comme on ne voit pas de télécommande dans la main du skater (qui se trouve être le pitoyable vendeur que j'ai remplacé à la fnac ), ce n'est donc pas un autoportrait&#8230; sinon je vous jure que je l'aurais mise dans autoportrait&#8230; 

pis en plus la télécommande officielle est trop chère sur un D300&#8230; _


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mai 2008)

Fausse manip / pardon :rose:


----------



## cornelie (23 Mai 2008)

En ombre des "paparazzi" dans l'antique Oviedo .


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mai 2008)




----------



## GroDan (23 Mai 2008)

Clin d'oeil à Foguenne 




Photos de classe, ce matin...un plan de mon fils (9 ans), il a baratiner la maitresse pour que ce soit moi qui fasse les photos...Il a trouver que le travail de mon confrère l'an dernier était vraiment pas terrible  (texto)...C'est sûr qu'avec ça les parents et la maitresse vont voir la différence :rateau:...​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2008)

Extra, ça change des photos scolaires. 

C'est toujours difficile de poster une photo de son gamin. "Mon affect" n'influence-t-il pas mon choix de "plus belles photos" ? etc, etc,..
Quoi qu'il en soit, sauf erreur de ma part, je pense que la photo ci-dessous mérite de figurer ici.


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2008)




----------



## esope (23 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Tof de Sk8​



Elle est sympa dans les couleurs mais perso, je me serais un peu baissé pour voir plus la hauteur du saut et surtout j'aurais déclenché une demi fraction de seconde plus tard histoire que la planche soit bien collée aux pieds en l'air... (mais ce n'est que mon avis...)

PPF© et pour rester dans le sujet :



+


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2008)

Mon frère est trop loin pour que je le prenne en plein holly






Foutriquet​


----------



## GroDan (24 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## plovemax (24 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## Redoch (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## fanou (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Mai 2008)

Sol, vi a tu sombra...




​


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Mai 2008)

.




.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2008)

*et ce spectacle ne s'observe que quatre fois par an... alors sous le soleil, c'est exceptionnel*​
_en profite puisque je peux plus bouler macmarco et jpmiss_


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mai 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17273


----------



## Aladisse (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## joubichou (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## yvos (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## Doryphore (26 Mai 2008)

Comme je suis de bonne humeur, je vous mets une petite photo que j'aime bien : je vous présente l'ampoule de mon salon. (Je testais des expositions sur mon D50, et en fait j'aime bien le rendu final).


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Mai 2008)

Il te reste à espérer qu'Alem aussi soit de bonne humeur


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

alèm ?!...
Il s'est perdu....  

Aladisse, tes compositions... :love:
Pfff... Genre de cadrage que j'aimerais réussir à faire à chaque case... 
Bel équilibre (à mon sens)...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (27 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Redoch (27 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2008)

Minichip​


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2008)

J'ai juste envie de dire, meme si je fais pas la loi, et sans trop vouloir passer pour un ronchon de base, que les chats, comme les momes, en vrai ou en photo, c'est sympa quand ce sont les siens, mais ceux des autres, on en a un peu rien a carrer ...  ...

Photo en PJ pour rester dans le sujet ... En fait pour mon taf je prends entre 20 et 50 photos par jour dans des usines. J'essaie parfois d'en prendre une ou deux pour le style, mais c'est rarement reussi.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai juste envie de dire, meme si je fais pas la loi, et sans trop vouloir passer pour un ronchon de base, que les chats, comme les momes, en vrai ou en photo, c'est sympa quand ce sont les siens, mais ceux des autres, on en a un peu rien a carrer ...  ...


Et bien tu vois, je pense l'inverse de toi. Le sujet ici c'est "vos plus belles photos" quelque soit le sujet.
Nous avons pu voir ici, des photos d'objets, d'ambiances insolites, photographiés avec beaucoup de talent. Je ne pense pas qu'il en faut moins pour réussir une photo d'enfant ou de chat. 
Amok, tu peux reposter une de tes photos de chats, ce sera plus clair.  
À part ça, ici, on continue à trier, sélectionner au mieux de ses capacités et ce sera déjà très bien.


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai juste envie de dire, meme si je fais pas la loi, et sans trop vouloir passer pour un ronchon de base, que les chats, comme les momes, en vrai ou en photo, c'est sympa quand ce sont les siens, mais ceux des autres, on en a un peu rien a carrer ...  ...



Oui en effet, t'en a peut être rien a carrer.
Je peux comprendre ton point de vue.

Pourtant si je compare cette photo de mon chat avec la tienne ci dessus, je me demande laquelle a le plus sa place ici...  

photo déjà postée :


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2008)

_



			Oui en effet, t'en a peut être rien a carrer.
Je peux comprendre ton point de vue.

Pourtant si je compare cette photo de mon chat avec la tienne ci dessus, je me demande laquelle a le plus sa place ici...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Mais oui elle est belle ta photo, rooh ... il est mimi comme tout le chat, et belle lumiere. T'aimes pas la mienne, t'en as une plus grosse, tant pis ...  ...

Je vais preciser. Il y a des fotos qui ne meritent pas forcement d'etre ici. Ceux qui les postent les trouvent jolies parce que c'est leur progeniture (Foguenne il me semble que tu as souleve la problematique il y a peu justement) ou leur 'tit matou (jen ai un aussi, meme deux) mais je pense pas que ca interesse grand monde a moins que la foto ait un interet ""artistique"" certains.

Vouaaaalaaa ... 

Boulez rouge si vous etes toujours pas d'accord ... j'ai meme pas peur ...  ...







_


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai juste envie de dire,()que les chats, () on en a un peu rien a carrer ...  ...
> ()



Je savais que j'aurais pas dû la poster celle-là ! :afraid:



Foguenne a dit:


> Et bien tu vois, je pense l'inverse de toi. ()
> Amok, tu peux reposter une de tes photos de chats, ce sera plus clair.
> ()



Alors j'ai bien fait de la poster ! :love:
J'aimerai bien voir le coup d'il de Amok sur ses félidés ! 



jahrom a dit:


> Oui en effet, t'en a peut être rien a carrer.
> ()
> Pourtant si je compare cette photo de mon chat avec la tienne ci dessus, je me demande laquelle a le plus sa place ici...
> 
> photo déjà postée :



Une très belle posture ! :love:
La variante (filtre accentuation sur la couche L) de jpmiss dans côté cuisine est pas mal non plus ! 



Chang a dit:


> _
> 
> Mais oui elle est belle ta photo, rooh ()
> 
> ...



C'est pas mon style !
Par contre, si tu viens photographier mon usine, je me ferai un plaisir de te mettre au piquet quelques heures !


----------



## SirDeck (27 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> _... mais je pense pas que ça intéresse grand monde a moins que la foto ait un intérêt ""artistique"" certains.
> 
> _



Une belle photo serait donc forcément artistique.
Dans ce cas, il faudrait définir ce qui est artistique non ?

Je pense pour ma part qu'il y a de très belles photos scientifiques, documentaires, de guerre, de familles...


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Mai 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17279


----------



## prasath (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## macmarco (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2008)

​
_no further comments_


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> _Mais oui elle est belle ta photo, rooh ... il est mimi comme tout le chat, et belle lumiere. T'aimes pas la mienne, t'en as une plus grosse, tant pis ...  ...
> 
> Je vais preciser. Il y a des fotos qui ne meritent pas forcement d'etre ici. Ceux qui les postent les trouvent jolies parce que c'est leur progeniture (Foguenne il me semble que tu as souleve la problematique il y a peu justement) ou leur 'tit matou (jen ai un aussi, meme deux) mais je pense pas que ca interesse grand monde a moins que la foto ait un interet ""artistique"" certains.
> 
> ...



On est d'accord que certaines photos ne méritent pas d'être ici.

On est pas d'accord sur le fait que le sujet soit en rapport avec la beauté de la photo.


----------



## Aladisse (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> _
> 
> Mais oui elle est belle ta photo, rooh ... il est mimi comme tout le chat, et belle lumiere. T'aimes pas la mienne, t'en as une plus grosse, tant pis ...  ...
> 
> ...



Personne ne force personne à poster ici ni à subir les supposées mauvaises photos des autres. Un espace comme celui-ci nécessite une démarche de sélection ET aussi un respect des autres.
Pour aller jusqu'au bout et éviter d'être faux-cul, j'irai jusqu'à dire que "réussie" (si tant est que cela ait un sens) ou pas, avec un "intérêt artistique" certain ou pas, les photos de chats m'emmerdent MAIS j'ai aussi parfaitement conscience que droites ou penchées (le plus souvent), les miennes peuvent tout autant être peu appréciées...donc acceptons aussi ce que les autres souhaitent montrer. Ou regardons ailleurs.

Si on pouvait éviter de répéter ce débat de manière cyclique...


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mai 2008)

Comment ça cyclique ...?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2008)

Je pense qu'on a fait le tour. On repasse aux photos, merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## soget (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Mai 2008)

*En plus grand*​


----------



## mamyblue (27 Mai 2008)

Le barrage de la Grande Dixence  





Un grand merci à vous tous qui m'avez donné des pts et votre gentil petit mot !

  :love: ​​


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## cornelie (28 Mai 2008)

Muralto


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## vleroy (28 Mai 2008)

​
On est d'accord, le sujet n'est pas ce qui en fait une belle photo.
Le cadrage non plus
En revanche, les couleurs, leur contraste, la luminosité, l'absence de retouche de cette photo en font pour moi une belle photo.
Je la poste donc


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2008)

Chat suffit... et les autres aussi.







​


----------



## prasath (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mai 2008)

*Zoom*​


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2008)

Oui elle est peut-être largement perfectible, mais elle fait tout de même partie
de *mes* plus belles photos de petit photographe amateur du dimanche.  




​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui elle est peut-être largement perfectible, mais elle fait tout de même partie
> de *mes* plus belles photos de petit photographe amateur du dimanche.
> ​


J'ai déjà connu des dimanches plus maussades :love:


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## soget (28 Mai 2008)

Ancien Kodachrome 64.​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'aimerai bien voir le coup d'&#339;il de Amok sur ses félidés !



Heu... Déjà postées ici [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6], par exemple. Etc... 

Et puis :




​


----------



## cornelie (28 Mai 2008)

On est d'accord, cette photo est très belle, mais on va éviter d'écrire un message juste pour dire qu'on apprécie une photo.
N'hésite pas à envoyer un message privé à la personne qui a posté la photo pour lui dire que tu apprécies son travail.
Dans le sujet, les commentaires sont tolérés s&#8217;ils sont accompagnés d'une photo.
Le système de coup de boule est également là pour complimenter d'autres posteurs.

A part ça, bienvenue ici, n'hésite pas à poster tes plus belles images. 

Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2008)

Bon après les 16 CDB verts, je ne peux que poster la suite,
dommage que ne je puisse le faire avec celles où on voit son visage (anonymat)
car je ne montre pas les meilleures, mais j'aime bien celle-ci aussi :​






edit : entre nous soit dit, "belle jambe" ça prend des "s" sinon ça fait un peu pervers fétichiste de la jambe


----------



## vleroy (29 Mai 2008)

​
à la plage, tout bêtement


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Mai 2008)

Spéciale dédicace pour macmarco 

Mon Lumix DMC-L1 est donc bien arrivé ! Version TIFF pour les curieux...


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

Bcp de belles photos ici, bon boulot !


----------



## Aladisse (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2008)

PS: pour répondre a Redoch la photo précédente a été prise avec le 7-14 mm de Zuiko
Et pour les 2 tourtereaux qui se reconnaîtront: oui j'ai fait une petite virée a Marrakech


----------



## prasath (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## cornelie (29 Mai 2008)

24 Mars


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

*You talkin' to me? 
Then who the hell else are you talking... you talking to me? Well I'm the only one here. 
Who the fuck do you think you're talking to?*


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Mai 2008)

Ma première fleu-fleur


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2008)




----------



## cornelie (30 Mai 2008)

Vers 17h Baie d'Halong


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Mai 2008)

Infos : site de l'orchestre et ma galerie complète.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2008)

Identité maritime...




​


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2008)

Balek! Balek! ​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (31 Mai 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> (photo)


_"this photo is currently unavailable..."_ 



​


----------



## soget (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## macl0lo (31 Mai 2008)

Je suis pas photographe (même amateur) mais je trouve cette photo sympa.


----------



## Bladrak (31 Mai 2008)

Je débute seulement, je suis donc preneur de vos critiques par MP, j'ai besoin de m'améliorer 

*Galerie...

pense à la taille d'image maxie&#8230; pour l'instant j'en reste à 700 pixels, on voit dans les jours à venir pour plus ou pas&#8230;
*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

oups, je répare.


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2008)

Le Chien


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## cornelie (1 Juin 2008)

Nuages en Bretagne


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

Voila une photo de moi, a NY






d'autres de NY suivront...


Ces photos sont prises avec un kodack V705 avec grand angle integré 

tu sais lire les règles ? et donc la taille d'image ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (1 Juin 2008)

​
Tri-X 400


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voila une photo de moi, a NY


"_Une mauvaise photo qui rappelle vos traits vaut mieux qu'un beau paysage qui ne vous ressemble pas_."
*Pierre Dac*



Blagues a part j'aime beaucoup le traitement noir et blanc. 

PPF:


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



 
​


----------



## Redoch (1 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## fanou (1 Juin 2008)

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un connaît son petit nom, merci.


----------



## soget (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (1 Juin 2008)

Carte postale.


----------



## La mouette (1 Juin 2008)

Orage sur le Lavaux




​


----------



## blafoot (1 Juin 2008)

Arbre N&B


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2008)

Je couve moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2008)

​
:rose:


----------



## Jourdain (1 Juin 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de photo !

J'en envoie sur mon forum habituel sans problème, mais là, je n'ai pas la fonction image, sauf si je passe par une adresse. Or la photo est sur mon bureau. 

Je n'ai pas trouvé Serving. Je suis allée le chercher ailleurs. J'ai fait


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

_qu'alèm me pardonne._  :rose:


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2008)

Jourdain a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de photo !
> *
> J'en envoie sur mon forum habituel sans problème,* mais là, je n'ai pas la fonction image, sauf si je passe par une adresse. Or la photo est sur mon bureau.



sur l'autre forum de photo que je fréquente (un truc d'appareils en plastiques à pellicules&#8230; oui pellicules&#8230; et en plus du 120&#8230; ), il faut passer par les mêmes dispositions qu'ici : la débrouille ! :d



Jourdain a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé Serving. Je suis allée le chercher ailleurs. J'ai fait  à la main : ça ne marche pas. Avez-vous une idée?[/quote]
> 
> [URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103664"]oui[/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathalex (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2008)

time square


----------



## Virpeen (2 Juin 2008)

Quelle joie d'habiter à la campagne !  (Vivement le retour en ville :rateau


----------



## vleroy (2 Juin 2008)

​
_promis, les arcades demain_


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2008)

Virpeen a dit:


> Quelle joie d'habiter à la campagne !  (Vivement le retour en ville :rateau
> 
> Image​


_Tegenaria gigantea_ - Araignée domicole non venimeuse&#8230; 

Juste pour info pour les arachnophobes&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Picouto (2 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (2 Juin 2008)

_pas sûre si pas déjà postée, c'est en fait pour répondre à picouto......_ 



​


----------



## Aladisse (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## soget (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (2 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> _Tegenaria gigantea_ - Araignée domicole non venimeuse
> 
> Juste pour info pour les arachnophobes



preuve que la maison est saine aussi, la tégénaire te débarasse de tous les autres nuisibles.


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Juin 2008)

Motel réduit!


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2008)

​jp, ce sont les nuages qui penchent, pas moi!


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)

par contre tu as de la distorsion en barillet


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2008)

ouais, en même temps, le 18-55 du kit c'est pas jouasse donc j'ai une esskuze


----------



## Doryphore (2 Juin 2008)

Je me suis entraîné aux filés depuis la dernière fois avec la moto, une photo d'hier :


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2008)

Pavillon Ottoman (pris au travers de la vitre blindée)


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Juin 2008)

Virpeen a dit:


> _MAMAN!!!!!! :afraid:_




Pour un brin de causette au rayon tuyauteries, j'avoue les préférer avec moins de guiboles et plus de pois :rose:



​


----------



## vleroy (3 Juin 2008)

​
_un coquelicot blanc????_


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

Cabanes de pèche en Suède.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

_Flora Milon née Bellet le 10/02/1906 à Raye-sur-Authie, commune du Pas-de-Calais.
Cette charmante jeune femme de 102 ans à ce jour est la mère de ma maman, elle s'appelle Flora, c'est une adorable peste, jamais avare d'une pique !
Son mari Albert Milon, mon grand-père est enterré dans le village de Canchy dans la Somme à 18 kilomètres de Raye/Authie. _​


----------



## fedo (3 Juin 2008)

> _ Cette charmante jeune femme de 102 ans à ce jour est la mère de ma maman, elle s'appelle Flora, c'est une adorable peste, jamais avare d'une pique !_



tu aurais pu poster alors dans autoportrait . OK je -------------------->:rose:


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

La mienne en à 103 et est tout aussi acariâtre  (ca doit venir avec l'âge)

Par contre moi c'est mon arrière grand mêre


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17372


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2008)

Au détour d'un ruisseau...




​


----------



## cornelie (3 Juin 2008)

Etrange sera la nuit dans ce lieu .....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2008)

et pour faire du bon pain, il faut quoi???


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2008)

_en plus grand_
​


----------



## plovemax (4 Juin 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> et pour faire du bon pain, il faut quoi???
> 
> belle photo d'épi d'orge



Ouaip enfin ceci dit, la farine d'orge, c'est pas terrible pour faire du pain...

Je préfère le ...





 :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

Histoire de rester dans les blés


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi j'aime le blé


----------



## Calor45 (4 Juin 2008)

Une photo prise au boulot avec mon vieux powershot A60


----------



## macmarco (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

Calor45 a dit:


> Une photo prise au boulot avec mon vieux powershot A60


Et c'est ta plus belle photo&#8230; 

Garde les autres alors&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juin 2008)

Certain people I know...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## cornelie (4 Juin 2008)

BAC-HA : Jolie maman au marché


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2008)

La sieste en bord de mer...






​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Redoch (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## FataMorgana (4 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17390


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Juin 2008)

*Zoom*​


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2008)

_Contalmaison fait partie du Pays des Coquelicots qui se nomment comme celà en hommage aux Soldats tombés pendant La Bataille de la Somme en 1916 en hommage aux centaines de milliers de morts (en majorité britanniques ou appartenant au Commonwealth, 19 240 soldats de l'empire tombèrent au champ d'horreur dès la première journée, le 1er juillet 1916).

désolé, de cet aparté mais il y a des choses avec lesquels on grandit et je ne préfère pas occulter, j'assume l'horreur autant que la beauté des paysages dans lesquels j'ai "grandi")
_


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (5 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## cornelie (5 Juin 2008)

Un soir d'été


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2008)

tout en me gardant de juger de la qualité de tes clichés , Cornélie, le choix de mettre tes photos en miniature attachée ne valorise pas vraiment tes photos 

Peut-être trouveras-tu d'autres solution là


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Juin 2008)

En plus grand ​


----------



## macmarco (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> Un soir d'été




Mor Bihan ?


----------



## cornelie (5 Juin 2008)

Oui , Arradon .


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2008)

je pensais à Kercado ou à Cadoret, j'étais pas loin . suis le conseil d'Yvos pour qu'on y voit mieux !


----------



## PommeQ (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

C'est pas fini la discutes dites ?? 

On entend plus chanter les Anges :rose:



​


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2008)

_tu confonds : Ange et têtons !   (ps : c'est un private-joke et promis, je ré-éditerais pour mettre une photo, que les râleurs râlent, grand bien leur fasse&#8230; ) _


----------



## cornelie (5 Juin 2008)

Je dois encore apprendre comment faire .
Certaines images sont tirées de ma vidéo camera ,ce sera le pourquoi du flou.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (5 Juin 2008)

​​


----------



## soget (5 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos commentaire ​


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## mfay (5 Juin 2008)

Nancy, mais elle est bancale


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2008)

El fuego de la Concha...




​


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

mfay a dit:


> Nancy, mais elle est bancale



_moi j'aurais dit banale&#8230; 






demain je la reposte dans le bon format&#8230; trop fatigué là&#8230; ​_


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2008)

Par tous les temps elle est toujours aussi belle :love:


----------



## GroDan (6 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2008)

Foguenne, veux-tu bien aller au restaurant au lieu de manger sur le pouce ! 

Bon, pour ne pas flooder : ce n'est ni la porte des étoiles, ni l'ouverture vers le septième ciel, ni la révélation sur le chemin de Damas, juste la citadelle de Besançon


----------



## kisbizz (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

_ah zut, je me suis couché aussi tard hier ? promis j'en poste pas avant demain matin&#8230; 

edit : et pour en rajouter avec le lien dans un autre message, la photo a été réalisée avec un GreatWall DF2, un appareil chinois des années 70 !  :love:  copie mieux aboutie mais moins bien emboutie de l'allemand KW Pilot Super des années 40 ! 
_


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

Time warner building, NY 





même si le capteur kodak de mon appareil n'est pas top (beaucoup de bruit ) je n'arrive pas ma se séparer de son 23mm schneider


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Juin 2008)

*Zoom*​

La Baie de Somme, berceau de race du Henson est un vaste espace naturel de près de 70 km2 alimentée par deux rivières : la Somme au sud et la Maye au nord. Tout comme les moutons destran ou de prés salés, les chevaux Henson élevés localement vivent une partie de lannée dans les marécages et les zones humides de la Baie ou de son pourtour.
Le cheval Henson, apparu à la fin des années 70 est le fruit dune réflexion sur la pratique de léquitation de cette époque. Le but étant de créer une race de chevaux adaptée à léquitation dextérieur.




*Alem* tu remarqueras l'effort pour les explications fournies!


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2008)

:love:[IMG]http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/333/dsc5554smallor5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> une photo avec des reflets mélangés​
> _ah zut, je me suis couché aussi tard hier ? promis j'en poste pas avant demain matin
> 
> edit : et pour en rajouter avec le lien dans un autre message, la photo a été réalisée avec un GreatWall DF2, un appareil chinois des années 70 !  :love:  copie mieux aboutie mais moins bien emboutie de l'allemand KW Pilot Super des années 40 !
> _




pour GroDan : le sujet d'origine est ici
_
ps pour greggorynque : si ton Kodak avait un objectif Schneider, tu aurais payé ton appareil 1200 plus cher !  mais rassure-toi, les opticiens tels que Konica-Minolta font des trucs biens (ps : le premier qui dit que konica-minolta est mort est prié d'aller mater la signature des pentax V et autres Casio, caméras JVC, etc )_


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

pour info, j'ai été élevé au minolta par mon paternel, mais mon kodak possède BIEN un objectif scheinder de 23mm ce qui le rend extrêmement pratique et performant pour prendre des photos d'architecture en extérieur. (même si je l'ai dit, son capteur moyen le rend chiant en intérieur ( car il n'a pas de stabilisateur donc beaucoup de bruit) mais je m'en sort avec l'utilisation d'un pied.

D'ailleurs il est dur à trouver en occasion, et 2 vendeurs de B&H à NY ont lorgné dessus en me disant qu'il étais très très recherché en ocas. car plus vendu...


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> pour info, j'ai été élevé au minolta par mon paternel, mais mon kodak possède BIEN un objectif scheinder de 23mm ce qui le rend extrêmement pratique et performant pour prendre des photos d'architecture en extérieur.


_
parce que tu crois vraiment que c'est comme le Port-Salut, ça en est parce que c'est marqué dessus ? 

fichtre, les acheteurs de panasonic sont veinards avec leur "Leica"&#8230;  

c'est dommage car tu ne sais décidemment pas à qui tu t'adresses&#8230;  

et la discussion se termine là car tu as tort. (de toutes façons) 
_


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Juin 2008)

la dernière Cannoise avec  AISHWARYA RAI.

Bien longtemps que je ne suis pas venu ici, mais ça ne change pas trop...
JPmiss toujours aussi bon, Joubichou nous montre qu'il exèle aussi dans les paysages et les court de tennis, Alem parle tjs de trop  et momo-fr me surprends très agréablement.... ah oui Foguenne me donne les crocs! content de vous retrouver


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

facade du MOMA


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

Lors du mariage de mon frère, au second plan enlaçant son épouse, un de ses amis intermittent du spectacle
 convia l'ensemble des invités à l'extérieur de la salle de réception afin de suivre sa performance.
 Il a rejoué la scène de l'union des deux protagonistes en célébrant un mariage par le feu.​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Juin 2008)

Le quotidien décalé...




​


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2008)

s'est que je viens de recevoir ma bague M42 pour mon sony alpha100 alors je suis content


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2008)

Dinara


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Juin 2008)

_*Mouettes rieuses*_







*Zoom*​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos nombreux CDB, sur mon post précédent, ça fait plaisir.​


----------



## greggorynque (7 Juin 2008)

Elle est moins jolie, mais je voulais justement en poster une du même genre ...


----------



## g.robinson (7 Juin 2008)

50mm(75mm sur D70) F1.8 1/8000sec 200iso​


----------



## GroDan (7 Juin 2008)

clic+grd



bcommeberenice a dit:


> .../... Le but étant de créer une race de chevaux adaptée à léquitation dextérieur.../...



Ah, ça existe l'équitation d'appartement ?
​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2008)

et moi j'aurais pu rencontrer g. Robinson


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2008)




----------



## mado (7 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

Faut les pousser à la baille pour que les poissons ils mangent?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

"Nature morte avec symboles de vanité" (Vanitas vanitatis etc...)






Moi je préfère la peinture...


----------



## prasath (7 Juin 2008)

@Patoch: Il boit, il fume, c'est normal qu'il soit grossier


----------



## eyescarz (7 Juin 2008)

Hello ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (8 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Juin 2008)




----------



## cornelie (8 Juin 2008)

Iles Logoden


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

par contre, elles sont un peu pixellisées tes petites souris&#8230; à retravailler !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2008)

La pixelisation me fais penser à une image fixe tirée depuis une séquence vidéo.


----------



## cornelie (8 Juin 2008)

Mon image small :700 pixels  84ko :   je l'ai mise sur imageshack.us .
Quel est le mauvais génie qui m'augmente les pixels ?


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> Mon image small :700 pixels  84ko :   je l'ai mise sur imageshack.us .
> Quel est le mauvais génie qui m'augmente les pixels ?



c'est pas la taille ni le poids qui sont en cause mais la qualité de l'image !


----------



## cornelie (8 Juin 2008)

Image tirée de ma Digital Video Camera Recorder Sony  ; prise en été après 21h30 .


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> Image tirée de ma Digital Video Camera Recorder Sony  ; prise en été après 21h30 .



c'est bien là le problème:mouais:


----------



## soget (8 Juin 2008)




----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> Image tirée de ma Digital Video Camera Recorder Sony  ; prise en été après 21h30 .





joubichou a dit:


> c'est bien là le problème:mouais:


Ouais, c'est bien gentil mais faut peut etre pas abuser non plus... Je veux bien que de nos jours même les moulins a café et les tampons hygiéniques permettent de faire des photos mais dans un fil consacré à ses "plus belles photos" il me semble qu'il serait bien que les dites photos soient prisent avec un appareil du même nom et pas avec une soupière ou un camescope... surtout quand le rendu final est aussi dégueux.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> par contre, elles sont un peu pixellisées tes petites souris à retravailler !





jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, c'est bien gentil mais faut peut etre pas abuser non plus... Je veux bien que de nos jours même les moulins a café et les tampons hygiéniques permettent de faire des photos mais dans un fil consacré à ses "plus belles photos" il me semble qu'il serait bien que les dites photos soient prisent avec un appareil du même nom et pas avec une soupière ou un camescope... surtout quand le rendu final est aussi dégueux.




Il reste à Cornélie beaucoup de choses à apprendre, je suis d'accord. 
Et en effet - sauf exceptions - une belle photo se prend avec un appareil photo. 

Ceci dit, c'était sa première photo postée dans le corps du post et non sous forme de pièce jointe ou de vignette.  Ce qui n'a pas été facile pour elle, croyez-moi. 
Donc, personnellement, je la félicite, en attendant ses prochains progrès.


----------



## r0m1 (8 Juin 2008)

D'un autre côté , il (elle) avait joué avec annonce  


edit: je reviens dès qu'imageshack charge avec une image, c'est promis


----------



## eyescarz (8 Juin 2008)

dans la série mouette.......
Je vais finir par leurs trouver un petit nom a chacune...




​


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, personnellement, je la félicite, en attendant ses prochains progrès.



oui, c'est bien&#8230; mais t'es pas modo&#8230; ni garant de l'intégrité de ce fil&#8230;  

faut que je crée un sujet "postez vos plus photos pour les nioubes ?"


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> Iles Logoden


Une bien jolie photo, si elle n'était pas floue... Je dirais que le sens du cadrage et de la luminosité sont déjà là. Cornelie, un petit conseil: si tu veux t'y mettre à la photo, achète-toi un vrai appareil photo. Tu verras, tu y prendras beaucoup plus de plaisir.


----------



## joanes (8 Juin 2008)

​
Image réalisée avec un sténopé découpé dans une boite de kleenex


----------



## joanes (9 Juin 2008)

image réalisée avec un sténopé fabriqué dans une boîte de champix  :hein:


----------



## kisbizz (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

​

_"clic image pour l'avoir en plus grand"_​


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## cornelie (9 Juin 2008)

Au Tessin


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## FataMorgana (9 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17452


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2008)

_*Zoom*_​


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2008)

_Ronald du Santa Macairo Orkestar rêvant de jouer de la contrebasse&#8230;_​


----------



## joanes (10 Juin 2008)

​
Image réalisé avec un sténopé fabriqué dans une boîte de sardine Parmentier  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2008)

_tout ça pour que je tienne ma promesse d'offrir un sténopé à rezba, c'est dégueulasse&#8230; 
_


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## cornelie (10 Juin 2008)

Bilbao


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2008)

Pour Rappel, _la publication d'une photo/jour n'est pas une obligation_, c'est une limite. De surcroit, merci de ne poster *que* *vos plus belles photos*, pas forcément toutes celles qui vous plaisent donc&#8230; Ceci est valable pour tous.

_ sur ce, vous pouvez continuer votre activité. _







_les règles de taille et de poids vont bientôt changer, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il vous faudra anticiper hein ! _​


----------



## Aladisse (10 Juin 2008)

vivement un scanner

Et bien cette fois-ci, je viens d'apprendre que je suis accepté à Louis lumière aussi.  Parfois c'est cool la vie. 
Merci à vous pour toutes les félicitations que j'ai reçu la fois dernière.


----------



## GroDan (10 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Pour Rappel, _la publication d'une photo/jour n'est pas une obligation_, c'est une limite. De surcroit, merci de ne poster *que* *vos plus belles photos*, pas forcément toutes celles qui vous plaisent donc&#8230; Ceci est valable pour tous.
> 
> _ sur ce, vous pouvez continuer votre activité. _
> 
> ...



Petit rappel sur la notion de beauté...ici
La beauté est lié à la plaisance me semblait-il...

Par exemple, je trouve cette photo trés belle (eh,oui) et pourtant...je ne l'aurai pas poster si Alèm n'était pas intervenu...



clic+gd
Je suis bien conscient de la subjectivité de la notion de beau...et je dis pas ça pour mettre le ouiaïlle :love:​


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Juin 2008)

juste là en bas de ma rue (la grande), ce genre de paysage qui me fascine tellement...


----------



## r0m1 (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## mado (10 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

_une fois n'est pas coutume, alèm fait poser les gens




la suite de la série est ici et pour les curieux : D300, 50mm f1,4 et roule
le modèle et créateur graphique des ticheurtes est alxbizar​_


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2008)

Le pont (6éme du nom) Gustave Flaubert à quelques jours de son fonctionnement

@Chang : je partage ton point de vue sur nos chères têtes blondes

ici​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Juin 2008)

Un air de six cordes...




​


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Redoch (11 Juin 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3050/2569136815_6bd0a11c34_b.jpg[/IMG​


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## joanes (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## plovemax (11 Juin 2008)

« Pigeon, oiseau à la grise robe / Dans l'enfer des villes / À mon regard tu te dérobes / Tu es vraiment le plus agile »


----------



## iNano (12 Juin 2008)

Pour exprimer vos élans de solidarité pour l'oiseau... et accessoirement pour la voir en plus grand...


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (12 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2008)

Lever du soleil !!!



​​


----------



## r0m1 (13 Juin 2008)

Bon, au contraire de la précédente qui était vraiment prise sur le fait au hasard d'une feuille, celle là a été réalisée à la manière d'un packshot sur fond blanc. Toute la difficulté résidant malgré tout à ce que le scorpion ne se barre pas à la moindre occasion 
Et merci à tous pour vos commentaires sympathiques pour mes deux autres photos :rose:


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## Picouto (13 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (14 Juin 2008)

clic+gd


j'ai du mal à comprendre comment FlickR redonne du poids aux images, mystére !​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

​
Cela fait un bail que je n'ai pas participé.... donc voiçi une petite photo récente... je ne sais pas si c'est ma plus belle mais je l'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2008)

Imac56 a dit:


> photo trop grande​
> Cela fait un bail que je n'ai pas participé.... donc voiçi une petite photo récente... je ne sais pas si c'est ma plus belle mais je l'aime bien



*hmmm ce qui est bien c'est que tu ne viens pas souvent mais que tu n'as surement jamais lu le premier message.

Bon, j'suis de bonne humeur, t'auras juste un CdB tout rouge ! 

les règles n'ont pas *_(__encore)_ *changées 100Ko/700 pixels*


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *hmmm&#8230; ce qui est bien c'est que tu ne viens pas souvent mais que tu n'as surement jamais lu le premier message.
> 
> Bon, j'suis de bonne humeur, t'auras juste un CdB tout rouge !
> 
> les règles n'ont pas *_(__encore)_ *changées&#8230; 100Ko/700 pixels&#8230;*



Si je l'ai lu mais il y a bien longtemps....  Désolé. Si un admin pouvait supprimer  mon message   ?  A propos sympa Alèm de m'avoir prévenu avant de me mettre un CdB tout rouge... .


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juin 2008)

.






Un exercice réalisé lors d'un stage chez Olivier Chauvignat. Mannequin : Anne.


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## toys (15 Juin 2008)

68Ko ouf elle passe celle si


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



( L'album de la série des Bouf Brothers en concert *ici*.  )



​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2008)

De bien jolies Américaines.


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Juin 2008)

Une Américaine à Québec


----------



## Joelaloose (15 Juin 2008)

Feu d'artifice à Thionville hier soir.... je ne sais pour quelle célébration


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Oui, c'est un animal, un poney pour tout dire. J'étais là à un bon moment. 

Pour l'autre photo, c'est au jardin de bagatelle, sous une cascade. Pas simple les réglages.


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## willsdorf (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

_pour ceux qui se sont faits embrocher par les esses de ma photo, la galerie est ici_


----------



## La mouette (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2008)

Depuis la fenetre de mon bureau.​


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2008)

Y a pas a dire il est photoigienique se group


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

Photogénique, hygiénique ?!...
Je vois que tes cours de français sont toujours aussi efficaces !...


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Photogénique, hygiénique ?!...
> Je vois que tes cours de français sont toujours aussi efficaces !...



oui photohygienique si tu veux mais existe t'il des fautes d'orthographe quand on invente des mots.


----------



## La mouette (15 Juin 2008)

Culte


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

question, à t'on le droit de poster une image de la taille requise et un lien vers une version plus grande ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> question, à t'on le droit de poster une image de la taille requise et un lien vers une version plus grande ?



Oui, on a le droit.


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (16 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## magicPDF (16 Juin 2008)

La Durance en crue


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## esope (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## samoussa (16 Juin 2008)

Nikkormat ftb et 28/3.5​


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2008)

Dimanche dernier, Jazzèbre au Mas Genegals, concert de Manu Codja et Michel Benita au milieu des vignes et de la garrigue. Manu Codja, zen.


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## willsdorf (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2008)

*Flower power 






*​


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## joanes (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (17 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## cornelie (17 Juin 2008)

Linate


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

_eh bin&#8230; ça sent l'été, la relâche&#8230; 
_


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Juin 2008)

Mais non c'est encore le printemps!


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2008)

Vu que c'était un duo, après Manu Codja, Michel Benita.
(Au programme, des morceaux originaux, des thèmes de Dylan, Neil Young, des ballades irlandaises, le tout revu et non pas corrigé mais réinventé, voir le CD "Ramblin'" pour plus d'infos.


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _eh bin ça sent l'été, la relâche
> _



D'accord nous sommes mi-juin, seulement les nuages gachent légèrement cette odeur caractéristique de la crème solaire qui tarde à s'étaler.
Alors que je travaillais au studio, le mur s'illumina soudain de jaune. Intrigué par ce soudain éclairage, je m'approchais des carreaux


----------



## GroDan (18 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (18 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (18 Juin 2008)

* Flower Power stil*l  ​


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Juin 2008)

En Plus Grand ​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## fanou (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Macounette (18 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (19 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2008)

Nikkormat ft*n* et non pas b (maladresse du clavier ) et 50mm /1.4​


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

Au vigan (30) 
Pour moi c'est un coin superbe, en plein dans les cevennes...


Voir la pièce jointe 17535


l'original :

par ici


----------



## Endymion 3057 (19 Juin 2008)

..


----------



## GroDan (19 Juin 2008)

Un petit sténopé:love:


clic+gd

​


----------



## willsdorf (19 Juin 2008)

Expo au contraste saisissant sur Palestine sur le pont des arts ​


----------



## macmarco (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (19 Juin 2008)

*Angles , carrés , lignes






*​


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2008)

.
.


.
.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## joanes (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## mfay (19 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> flou




Argh, trop (Mal-)traité ta photo. Il y a trop de flou sur des zones du visage en gardant des zones très nettes et d'autres pas assez. En gros, je trouve que ça fait mal aux yeux. Faut être un peu plus raisonnable, non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2008)

mfay a dit:


> Argh, trop (Mal-)traité ta photo. Il y a trop de flou sur des zones du visage en gardant des zones très nettes et d'autres pas assez. En gros, je trouve que ça fait mal aux yeux. Faut être un peu plus raisonnable, non ?



Comme quoi...
Moi j'adore, ce "flou" *presque* et j'ai bien dit *presque* généralisé qui renforce terriblement l'image.
La zone des doigts sur le micros et le reste dans un doux flous me font presque entendre les chants qui devraient suivre.

Personnellement cette photo me donne une impression de mystère, un peu à la  David Lynch.
Bref, je suis fan et  voilà le problème des commentaires mis en évidence.
Ton point de vue est autant recevable que le mien, mais peu blesser, amener à des polémiques sans fin. 

[EDIT et FUSION by Alèm]Je viens de revoir la photo de IceandFire et vraiment, j'adore. Cette image raconte une histoire et est techniquement parfaite. 
(le choix,de telles profondeurs de champ n'est pas un hasard...)


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2008)

perso, je boule vert quand j'aime et je rajoute parfois un commentaire ou alors je boule pas. (les boules rouges, c'est quand je les ai)

(et vous gardez vos coup de boules privés s'il vous plait)


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> perso, je boule vert quand j'aime et je rajoute parfois un commentaire ou alors je boule pas. (les boules rouges, c'est quand je les ai)
> 
> (et vous gardez vos coup de boules privés s'il vous plait)



La meilleure solution, de loin.


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2008)

J'ai garde les bestioles pour les macros, alors un petit coin de Languedoc pour ici : le prieuré à la campagne, Saint-Julien d'Olargues


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (20 Juin 2008)

Oeuvre de Robert Combas ​


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (20 Juin 2008)

:sleep:  ..


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (20 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## mfay (20 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> La meilleure solution, de loin.


Oups, Désolé 
Comme quoi tout est une question de sensibilité, et on n'est pas touché de la même manière 
C'est bien, ça fait de la place pour tout le monde, c'est la diversité. Je respecte vos gouts.
Mais au moins, cette manière de réagir dans le "post", ça permet de contrer une critique, ce n'est pas non plus plus mal.


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2008)

Après le prieuré des vignes en Languedoc, le village abandonné dans la garrigue dans les Corbières catalanes : Perillos, un bout du monde à quelques encâblures des plages à bronzette


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


Sur cette véritable façade, les reflets d'*une autre, en trompe-l'oeil*, à Levallois. 


​


----------



## cornelie (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2595896945_40288b49f3.jpg​



Ils ont pas beaucoup changé les Village People!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Surtout en citant les photos....



*plait-il ?  *


----------



## r0m1 (21 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *plait-il ?  *



T'es chié, j'étais en train d'éditer en écrivant ceci.... 








Du Mont Faron juste avant que le mauvais temps cède sa place au soleil .... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juin 2008)

1 Ça va 2 Bonjour les ébats 




Ça quand même une autre gueule que les vilains canards boiteux qui traînent par ici


----------



## Bladrak (22 Juin 2008)

Photo effectuée il y a quelques heures. Probablement aurait-elle été meilleure avec un pied...
Comme la dernière fois, n'hésitez pas à me soumettre vos critiques en privé


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (22 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (22 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2008)

j'aime bien celle-là, en particulier le ptit cochon grillé en haut !


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2008)

J'aime bien la concordance de couleurs entre le chat et les peirres&#8230;


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Juin 2008)

L'un des deux ponts écluse de Thionville


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Picouto (22 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2008)

Un îlot de _chance_ au milieu d'une forêt de papilionacées&#8230;









&#8230; je devrais la saisir.
​


----------



## Leodium (22 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Doryphore (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## yvos (22 Juin 2008)

rom1


----------



## esope (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2008)

Le sommet des Corbières, le Pech de Bugarach, n'est pas bien haut mais il a ce petit quelque chose qui le rend digne d'être un sommet. Et, dessous, le village de Bugarach, pour qu'il ne soit pas qu'un sommet mais aussi un voisin.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 
​


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Juin 2008)

C'est la nuit et les noctambules (Human Fly et aCLR) nous le (dé)montrent!


----------



## willsdorf (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## Redoch (23 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2008)

Je suis en pleine réflexion là (c'est le cas de le dire...uh uh uh...le commentaire qui colle à la photo, comment je déchire moi en ce moment). Parfois je ne sais pas où je prends mes photos, ni comment j'ai fait pour les réussir.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surtout que je les reprends 2 mois plus tard. Bah en tout cas celle-là je l'aime bien. Attention, brut de brut, no retouche photoshopée inside. Juste la compression qui merdoie comme d'hab. ha ha ha :mouais:

Edit : Oui, alors, le rocher en bas à droite il est flou. Mais c'est parce que si j'étais trop parfaite avec mon pauv' bridge, ça vous fouterez les boules,et vous oseriez plus poster. hin hin hin
Non, ouais je sais, c'est juste flou.:rose:​


----------



## Aladisse (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## Jec (23 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (24 Juin 2008)

mais y'a une déco chez ce type, aprés la tapisserie, l'escalier, maintenant les meubles...nan, franchement le style de l'armoire est démonstrative : c'est un homme de goût !

Pour quelqu'un qui fait de la muscu et qui est célibataire...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Juin 2008)

(3200 iso 40D 200mm F4 1/80e)
J'aime bcp l'enchainement des photos (superbe JPTK)


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> mais y'a une déco chez ce type, aprés la tapisserie, l'escalier, maintenant les meubles...nan, franchement le style de l'armoire est démonstrative : c'est un homme de goût !
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui fait de la muscu et qui est célibataire...



1) je ne fais pas de "muscu"

2) je suis hébergé temporairement à titre gratuit alors je vais pas faire mon difficile  
L'important c'est le produit, pas l'enrobage


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Juin 2008)

3 autres clichés par ici...


----------



## GroDan (24 Juin 2008)

Toujours au sténopé...​


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2008)

Vous saviez, vous, que quand vous hébergez une grande photo à moins de 100 ko, flickr en petit format, il optimise et du coup vous vous retrouvez avec 150 ko de photo pour un p'tit machin ? Bin voilà, je savais pas, et ça m'est arrivé. Alors vous êtes mignons, vous cliquez, et vous pourrez voir la photo. Ouais je sais, vous aimez pas ça, mais là c'est comme ça, je ferais mieux la prochaine fois. Pouet, pouet. J'aime bien les personnages en bas, on dirait des dames du début du siècles avec des grands chapeaux.​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## joanes (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## toys (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2008)

hé ho le poids ! 

bon, t'as du bol que je les ai loupé ! 

le nom entier : The Dillinger Escape Plan&#8230;


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2008)

j'ai pas réussi a réduire plus !! je suis une tanche en compression. je l'ai envoyer sur flickr et j'ai crue que sa allai passer désolé.j'ai pas regardé


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2008)

_*Et premier bain chez papa*_ ​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Juin 2008)

_Version moins compressée..._


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Macounette (25 Juin 2008)

_... du coup c'est un petit DSC-U20 (2 megapixels) qui se balade dans ma poche _




​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## toys (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## vleroy (26 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Eul Mulot (26 Juin 2008)

En plus grand ​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juin 2008)

Water dust in the sky...






:rateau:​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

CLICK4ZOOM​


----------



## doudou83 (26 Juin 2008)

*Flower Power 
*


​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

CLICK4ZOOM​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2008)

Un jeune Rouge queue noire essaie de prendre son vol. Maman, y'a un gros type qui m'embête !


----------



## anne-gaelle (26 Juin 2008)

Petite France sous le soleil de mai


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2008)

​

(y'en a d'autres qui sont "pas" floues en vrai hein ... :rateau


----------



## Aladisse (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Jec (27 Juin 2008)

Normalement je ne suis pas pour enlever du ciel aux oiseaux ... 
​


----------



## Madeline (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## Picouto (27 Juin 2008)

:love: Olympus XA :love:​


----------



## the-monk (27 Juin 2008)

Un p'tit essai en photo animalère:
​






​


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

*Flower Power still* 




​ 
​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2008)

_je ne suis pas mort, je travaille sur le Kino Kabaret que nous organisons




Jean-Marc lors des tests lumières d'un court-métrage​_


----------



## Dory (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## mfay (27 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Je ne suis pas mort, je travaille sur le Kino Kabaret que nous organisons


Sympa cette photo, c'est bizarre la lumière au dessus du personnage n'est pas exactement de la même teinte que les lumière derrière. Comme quoi on peut sortir de la règle des Tiers et obtenir une image sympa : Les règles sont fait pour être transgressés


----------



## momo-fr (28 Juin 2008)

Terre inconnue...





​


----------



## jeromemac (28 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> On ne site pas les photos, merci, Foguenne



c'est par chez toi ça??
car didonc ça a l'air de douillé


----------



## PJG (28 Juin 2008)

Croatie 2007.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (28 Juin 2008)

Arc en ciel au pied du Haut Koenigsbourg

(prise par iPhone)


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2008)

la prochaine fois, tu es banni du sujet.

_edit : pour ceux à qui ma photo a plu, elle fait partie d'un reportage que je fais en ce moment pour l'asso Kino dont je fais partie _


----------



## Eul Mulot (28 Juin 2008)

En plus Grand ​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Juin 2008)

.







.


----------



## esope (28 Juin 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*C'EST UN FAKE!!!* car chez moi il fait 31°C à l'ombre...


Et m'sieur Alèm je floode pas r'gardez:


----------



## Redoch (28 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2008)

La maison Bergeret, "chef d'uvre" Art Nouveau; ont contribué à cette maison : Louis Majorelle, Eugène Vallin, Jacques Gruber, Joseph Janin, Victor Prouvé (excusez du peu ).

Et maintenant on y trouve le bureau de mon Président


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## ptibenny (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## eyeimagine (29 Juin 2008)

kromozom a dit:


> *merci de lire le premier message du sujet*​



Très intéressantes photos.


----------



## GroDan (29 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2008)

cette photo n'est pas la pour ces qualité graphique m'es pour leur regard je ne sais pas si ils vont se rouler une pelle ou se tapé sur le coin du nez​


----------



## NightWalker (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## itako (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (29 Juin 2008)

prasath calme toi , je ne comprends rien a ce que tu veux me dire


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## mfay (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (29 Juin 2008)

mamyblue a dit:


> Prise sur le côté le début du village d'Isérables
> et en face la montagne ...​


J'espère que ça marché


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juin 2008)

​


mamyblue a dit:


> J'espère que ça marché



Non ! 

Encore un essai et puis tu risques de devoir demander un nouveau code.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

*Les règles ont changé *(depuis 1H en fait&#8230

j'inaugure !


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2008)

baggy obligatoire pour tous

:style:


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Si c'est pas indiscret, où sont-elles disponibles? les nouvelles règles...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Si c'est pas indiscret, où sont-elles disponibles? les nouvelles règles...



tu lis les forums parfois ? 

regarde l'en-tête de Portfolio avec les consignes, le premier message du sujet et bientôt notre nouveau joujou&#8230; (dès que benjamin se réveille )


----------



## PommeQ (29 Juin 2008)

​

_PS:_ Descente vers le lac de Gaube au dessus de Cauterets _(pour répondre au CDB ... merci a tous !)_


----------



## Madeline (29 Juin 2008)

Reflet variation


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2008)

les nouvelles rêgles sont pourrit je peut pas voir vos photos.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Les règles ont changé *(depuis 1H en fait&#8230


Je refuse de devenir modo d'un forum où reigne un tel laxisme!


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> les nouvelles rêgles sont pourrit je peut pas voir vos photos.



Je doute que ça te console  mais mes photos continueront à faire exactement la même taille qu'avant vu que je les reprends de mon site où elles sont toutes sur la même base.

Seul bémol, quelques-unes qui dépassaient d'un poil les 100 ko et que je n'avais donc pas mises ici pourront maintenant y passer, comme celle-ci de Manu Codja par exemple


----------



## Aladisse (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (30 Juin 2008)

Prise de vue sur le côté de quelques maisons du village d'Isérables 
et en face la montagne ...
(J'espère que cette fois c'est bon)​


----------



## GroDan (30 Juin 2008)

Retour aux festivals et devant de scénes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soit la jeunesse se dévêt de plus en plus, soit en vieillissant je deviens de plus en plus voyeur...mais c'est surement mon 70/200-2.8 qui me change la vie !​


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2008)

mamyblue a dit:


> Prise de vue sur le côté de quelques maisons du village d'Isérables
> et en face la montagne ...
> (J'espère que cette fois c'est bon)​



non, ça ne l'est toujours pas et ce serait bien que ça s'arrête. _J'ai du mal avec le comique de répétition. _
tu devrais choisir un autre hébergeur d'images.


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2008)

​ 

_Les réglages de l'exposition et la facilité de saisie de l'AF sur le D300 sont bluffants... Le capteur impressionnant. Moralité : aucune retouche sur cette photo prise hier soir, gare Montparnasse. Je me sépare de mon D80 avec bonheur_


----------



## PommeQ (30 Juin 2008)

​
Entre le refuge d'Ilheou et le refuge du Wallon ... (64)


----------



## mamyblue (30 Juin 2008)

Alèm je comprend et j'ai suivi ton conseil 
Cette fois ça doit marcher et vivement que j'aie de nouveau ma tour car celle-ci me joue des tours 





​


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

C'est un buzz à la iPhone les photos de mamy 

Tout un fromage pour ...


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2008)

et puis je vais arreter avec mes cumulus


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2008)

Elle est trop grande alors je mets la petite et puis y'a un lien pour voir en plus grand 





Sage Public​


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Juin 2008)

Du côté de San Sebastian...






Test pour voir ce que ça donne en 750 pixels.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2008)

​


Edit : ya que chez moi qu'elle a du mal à s'afficher? :mouais:
Edit2 : Bon, bah je l'ai remise aux règles d'avant, en espérant que ça améliore les choses.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2008)

en toute simplicité, bien sûr


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2008)

* (Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Madeline (1 Juillet 2008)

En l'honneur de la Fête nationale du Canada !


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joanes (1 Juillet 2008)

j'ai du pousser un peu, mais je sais pas sur quoi...​


----------



## samoussa (1 Juillet 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> ...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

Du lointain est venue cette masse informe se mélanger à mon bleu immatériel du soir. Lorsqu'elle arrivât à ma portée, je ne m'empêchais de remarquer son excroissance. C'était donc lui que nous attendions. Son chapeau sur la tête, Cyrano s'invitait pour jouer la scène de l'orage. Monsieur de Bergerac était bien loin quand le grain vint à tomber.​


----------



## Redoch (2 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Bladrak (2 Juillet 2008)

_Numen inest_


----------



## willsdorf (2 Juillet 2008)

22 juin, 6 heures à Montmartre ...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

_pauv' parc st-pierre&#8230; une nouvelle pollution vient d'arriver : le chevelu à reflex numérique&#8230; 
_


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2008)

une de mes poules


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juillet 2008)

Le silence de l'aube...


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2008)

Clic image pour taille originale

Thanks to Teckla & Ric sans qui​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (3 Juillet 2008)

Pendant l'orage dimanche ...




​


----------



## robdumchap (3 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi les vaches sont toutes comme ça !!!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (3 Juillet 2008)

je tiens a préciser que cet ange est un imposteur car il a un sexe! Ben oui, j'ai été voir :rose::rateau:, par contre il est tt petit!​


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est bô l'Alsace; c'est pas loin et il y a souvent du soleil


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2008)

robdumchap a dit:


> Chez moi les vaches sont toutes comme ça !!!



mal compressées ?


----------



## cornelie (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joanes (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dory (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## GroDan (3 Juillet 2008)

La mer comtoise_nébulosité 68%




​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Juillet 2008)

.






​.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

robdumchap a dit:


> Chez moi les vaches sont toutes comme ça !!!





alèm a dit:


> mal compressées ?



Non...
Flou


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joubichou (4 Juillet 2008)

en train de former Margot à la macrophotographie


----------



## kabutop (4 Juillet 2008)

A+


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Juillet 2008)

Ca fait un bail que j'ai pas posté ici...
Musée d'Art Contemporain de Niterói (Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Journée à la maison,
journée à ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

*Eloge du monolithe 






ZOOM
*​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Eloge du monolithe
> 
> *​


*

C'est plus un bilithe, là, non? :rateau:*​


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est plus un bilithe, là, non? :rateau:



non s'est un moon walker





ok je sort....


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

*mouais&#8230; 
*


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

C'est bien cela vous fait parler.... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joubichou (4 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> en train de former Margot à la macrophotographie



merci à tous pour vos compliments,Margot est aux anges,et elle progresse beaucoup en macro


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2008)

Le canal Saint Martin 




​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Juillet 2008)

Supprimé.


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

_ça commence à poser des questions qu'on peut poser en MP là&#8230; et certains commentaires vont pas plus loin que des CdB&#8230; 
_


----------



## PJG (4 Juillet 2008)

Mexique 2007. Le regard d'un diodon.




PJG 
*Cliquez moi*


----------



## cornelie (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2008)




----------



## GroDan (5 Juillet 2008)

Va falloir trouver autre chose....​


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Lorhkan (5 Juillet 2008)

De retour d'un voyage de deux semaines au Canada...
*Toronto by night, vue depuis ma chambre d'hôtel
(la soucoupe volante entourée des deux bâtiments arrondis, c'est l'Hôtel de Ville)*


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2008)

tour '70




​


----------



## jolicrasseux (6 Juillet 2008)

[/URL]

Ne vous inquiétez pas, j'apprends à mettre une image...


----------



## Madeline (6 Juillet 2008)

Si t'as besoin d'aide c'est volontiers


----------



## jolicrasseux (6 Juillet 2008)

PAF !!!!
By jolicrasseux


----------



## jolicrasseux (6 Juillet 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Si t'as besoin d'aide c'est volontiers



Pardon Madeline ! je bricolais avec imageshack et suis arrivé à ce qu'on peut voir, mais je ne sais rien sur les limites de format et de poids "pixels"... 
Merci  !


----------



## mfay (6 Juillet 2008)

Ben c'est joli, mais ce n'est pas vraiment une photo ça ? ? ?


----------



## Madeline (6 Juillet 2008)

Des infos sur tout cela *ICI *et *LÀ*.

Très important de les lire !... sinon tu risques de te faire taper sur les doigts!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Des infos sur tout cela *ICI *et *LÀ*.
> 
> Très important de les lire !... sinon tu risques de te faire taper sur les doigts!


Comme le note très justement Madeline, allez lire les infos avant de poster vos images. Ici, on poste ses photos sélectionnées avec soins. Pour les peintures il y a le thread "" A vos pinceaux !! ici. 
On revient aux photos, merci.


----------



## GroDan (6 Juillet 2008)

Cavalera Conspiracy...devant !​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2008)

Tiens on dirait qu'il a fait beau* cette année à Belfort.

*beau= chaleur a crever. 
Si non 2 fois sur 3 c'est pluie et gadoue pendant 3 jours. :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (6 Juillet 2008)

OUAIS ! Mais aujourd'hui, il pleut depuis 3 heures du mat! Ah ! les joie du camping _fin raide_


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2008)

hum&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

En parallèle de la fête du vin, la fête du H.........17.
Me cherchez pas j'suis déjà parti.​


----------



## cornelie (6 Juillet 2008)

Ce marin marginal propose : Bière 33cl+Ballade sur le lac + Soleil =6,80 sfr.


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2008)

Cannobio ou Cannero c'est plus joli, spot sympa, enfin c'est mon avis.


----------



## LucD (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2008)

fedo a dit:


> Cannobio ou Cannero c'est plus joli, spot sympa, enfin c'est mon avis.



_t'as du oublié la photo ou de passer par les points discos _


----------



## jolicrasseux (6 Juillet 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme le note très justement Madeline, allez lire les infos avant de poster vos images. Ici, on poste ses photos sélectionnées avec soins. Pour les peintures il y a le thread "" A vos pinceaux !! ici.
> On revient aux photos, merci.



Je vous demande pardon. 
Un petit tour dans la cour des grands... une petite baffe... c'est comme ça qu'on apprend, je ne recommencerai pas, je le promets !
Magnifique votre photoblog !


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2008)

Mustang 





ne pas oublier un filtre orange quand j'utilise de la velvia :rateau:​


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2008)

J'ai zéro contrôle sur les couleurs avce ce motherf*cking imac 20 machin, alors si c'est horrible, j'y peux (presque) rien


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2008)

​


Elles sont très bien tes coleurs yvos


----------



## Picouto (6 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Madeline (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2008)

*pour rappel c'est 150Ko&#8230;
*


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juillet 2008)

Petit petit petit ....




​


----------



## esope (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

_ du côté de plouha (22)
 il n'existe que deux ports au monde comme celui-ci
_​
@Alèm et Jpmiss: j'utilise CS1 pour les cadres et imageready pour compresser. C'est la distorsion que génère cet outil qui m'ennuie, même à 150ko. Voilà, ce que je disais, et que donc la photo initiale est un peu plus sombre, ce qui ne lui faisait pas de mal. La lumière des tropiques en Bretagne :mouais: Le spectacle n'en reste pas moins sympathique et insolite


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

ah je crois que tu as loupé un de mes messages&#8230; la compression est là pour que tout le monde voit tes messages&#8230; ce n'est pas un tirage&#8230; c'est une photo sur le web, un aperçu&#8230; 


mackie : je comprends pas le rapport entre une Velvia et un filtre orange&#8230;


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mackie : je comprends pas le rapport entre une Velvia et un filtre orange



euh ... j'ai oublier le filtre orange donc j'ai eu un velvia ... orange, seul le passage en noir et blanc sauvait la photo


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Redoch (7 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Bladrak (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## PommeQ (7 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

39° à l'ombre. A travers la vitre teintée de la chambre d'hôtel.​


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Mustang
> 
> 
> ne pas oublier un filtre orange quand j'utilise de la velvia :rateau:​



Et ne pas oublier de cadrer quand tu utilises ton boitier, fiston ! 

Là ca ressemble a une image pour un site de vente de caisses d'occase en ligne. Je me permets de te dire ca, car je sais que tu es capable de mieux, et de loin. .


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

_plus que deux nuit mon amour, fais de beaux rêves_ ​
sinon deux bonnes nouvelles:
- sonnyboy est libre
- et continue de bafouer les règles (380ko)



_et la compression sans les cadres avec aperture conserve mes couleurs_  _alors adieu les cadres_

et le coup de boule d'alem vaut 15 points (c'est pas de la délation, c'est de l'information  )


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ​sinon deux bonnes nouvelles:
> - sonnyboy est libre
> - et continue de bafouer les règles (380ko)



Vous commencez à comprendre ?!  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous commencez à comprendre ?!  :love:



Je n'ai jamais été exclu du portfolio, c'est évidement du bar qu'on ma exclu...

Pour les regles.... je dirais...

Gna gna gna...

Néanmoins pour ne pas qu'Alem la ramène inutilement comme à son habitude...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2008)

[Clic Image]​


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## samoussa (8 Juillet 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Néanmoins pour ne pas qu'Alem la ramène inutilement comme à son habitude...


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

_ouais, je sais, je laisse pisser, on règle ça au Cercle&#8230; _


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juillet 2008)

*Mametz et son dragon

Dans le village de Mametz, prenez la direction du dragon gallois&#8230; Au milieu des champs, face au bois terrible où périrent de nombreux soldats gallois, se trouve un mémorial étonnant : une statue de dragon rouge, l&#8217;emblème du Pays de Galles. Il tient dans ses griffes des barbelés qui désignent le bois meurtrier.* 






*Une autre version*
​


----------



## Aladisse (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Juillet 2008)

Pochette virtuelle...






Placebo - This Picture < Original song by The Pixies >​


----------



## alèm (9 Juillet 2008)

_Dendrimère est prié de se présenter à l'accueil des forums.
_


----------



## GroDan (9 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 
​


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (9 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour le disco de la photo du voilier. C'est un magnifique voilier école de la marine mexicaine, le Cuauhtemoc


----------



## Majintode (9 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2008)

_Tode sans fille ninja ? Tode en pyjama !  welcome back !
_


----------



## vousti (10 Juillet 2008)

un petit  à tout le monde


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juillet 2008)

Salut les filles.





​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2008)

Vois-tu, en ce monde, il y a ceux qui font la sieste *sous* la pergola, et ceux qui font la sieste *sur* la pergola


----------



## Aladisse (10 Juillet 2008)

​
premier film couleur, 160VC. je vais laisser tomber le numérique je crois.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Juillet 2008)

.
.


.
.


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juillet 2008)

_Photo prise près entre Mametz et Bazentin (canton d'Albert) dans la Somme_​


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Juillet 2008)

_RAW développé par Aperture 2.1_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2008)

_et moi qui attendait que les rennais remontent le niveau de l'ille&#8230; bah c'est vilain ! 
_


----------



## Madeline (11 Juillet 2008)

Ma couleur préférée!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Aladisse (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (11 Juillet 2008)

Ca manque de grues (*), ici ma parole. Sartrouville rulez !! 












​(*) : quoique.


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## samoussa (11 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juillet 2008)

.





​

.


----------



## GroDan (12 Juillet 2008)

Une si jolie chaise d'examen...dans un hôpital français.






L'enfant dans son immense perspicacité pressent un moment de joie à la vue de cet accoudoir...​


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2008)

Sur le pont du CUAUHTEMOC cet après-midi avec une boule de speed de sept ans. Pas besoin de lui faire miroiter un bonbon pour qu'il fasse un sourire _photo de famille_, juste eu à le suivre dans ces jeux d'enfant. Vous remarquerez la tenue _estivale de normandie_


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Juillet 2008)

Lors du Weinachtsmarkt, cet hiver...


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Juillet 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (12 Juillet 2008)

Zadar, Croatie


----------



## Vincent_è (12 Juillet 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (12 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Majintode (12 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Madeline (13 Juillet 2008)

Dans mon jardin!


----------



## Aladisse (13 Juillet 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (13 Juillet 2008)

.
.


.
.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2008)

Laura...


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

En cette date anniversaire






je m'essaye au script Velvia​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Picouto (14 Juillet 2008)




----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

je peux dire : j'aime.


----------



## soget (14 Juillet 2008)




----------



## link.javaux (14 Juillet 2008)

ma petite contribution perso

image ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

@link.javaux : pour des images deviantart© tu peux lier comme cela aussi (voir ci dessus)
Je crois que celle ci passe sur macg© niveau taille/poids ...


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2008)

Chez Germaine  (maison de poupée pour grand enfant  )





​


----------



## Berthold (14 Juillet 2008)

Dans mon jardin aussi&#8230;


----------



## mado (14 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## two (15 Juillet 2008)

click for large​


----------



## Madeline (15 Juillet 2008)

*Été au lac Watapeka*​


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2008)

logique​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


( Concert public et gratuit du groupe Les Noctambules, le soir du 13 juillet 2008, dans le quartier de Pigalle, à Paris .  )

​


----------



## Picouto (15 Juillet 2008)

_Click for more fleufleurs_​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (15 Juillet 2008)

_ Aperture 2.1 et Silver Efex Pro_


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bladrak (15 Juillet 2008)

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2008)

que la montagne est belle


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Lalis (15 Juillet 2008)

Toute allusion avec la photo qui figurait ici initialement est évidemment purement intentionnelle.​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2008)

C'est atroce! 





Désolé alèm mais là c'est trop j'ai pas pu résister


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> *C'est atroce!*
> Désolé alèm mais là c'est trop j'ai pas pu résister



voilà un commentaire plutôt bien tombé. 

Je vous le rappelle, ne venez pas vous plaindre de coups de boule rouges, de commentaires dévastateurs si vous venez de poster une photo ratée. Le titre du sujet est "Postez vos plus belles photos". On ne vous a jamais demandé de poster une photo/jour ni de postez des photos à tout prix. Je vous rappelle que certains ici (au hasard Amok, Dendrimère et moi) gagnent leur vie en partie ou totalement avec leurs photos. Est-ce qu'on vous inonde de photos ? non parce qu'on choisit celles qu'on veut vous montrer

alors Lalis (au hasard encore ) ou d'autres (j'ai les noms, suffit de regarder certaines horreurs postés dans les quelques pages précédentes), faites un effort. Ce sujet n'est pas là pour vous flatter l'ego mais pour voir *"vos plus belles photos"*.

et en passant, j'en ai marre de me répêter auprès des anciens


----------



## joanes (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> voilà un commentaire plutôt bien tombé.
> 
> Je vous le rappelle, ne venez pas vous plaindre de coups de boule rouges, de commentaires dévastateurs si vous venez de poster une photo ratée. Le titre du sujet est "Postez vos plus belles photos". On ne vous a jamais demandé de poster une photo/jour ni de postez des photos à tout prix. Je vous rappelle que certains ici (au hasard Amok, Dendrimère et moi) gagnent leur vie en partie ou totalement avec leurs photos. Est-ce qu'on vous inonde de photos ? non parce qu'on choisit celles qu'on veut vous montrer
> 
> ...




oui c'est vrai quoi merde à la fin... :love::love::love:


----------



## link.javaux (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ...



c'est vrai y en a plein qui pue de photo !

(sinon j'ai regardé un peu ce que tu faisais  tu fais des putain bon truc  )


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

_marrant comme cet avatar, ce pseudo et ce tutoiement me disent quelque chose&#8230; 

vous êtes priés de poster des photos à la bonne taille les deux rigolos ! 
_


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juillet 2008)

pfff, j'suis trop déçu du résultat, ça rend mieux chez moi, j'devrais prendre des cours de compression...ou de photo!!!


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> c*'est vrai y en a plein qui pue de photo !*



Que le petit homme *vert* :modo: fasse des remarques ,il en a pleinement le droit mais toi , tu es qui pour faire ce genre de réflexion?  
Allez j'en colle une :love:





*ZOOM*​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2008)

​

clic...​


----------



## ItomPomme (16 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Miston (17 Juillet 2008)

En attendant le début des feux d'artifice du 13 juillet j'ai pris quelques photos des toits de Paris au crépuscule.


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Juillet 2008)

Et non, c'est pas Amsterdam... mais Heidelberg toujours...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2008)

Amok et Webo :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (17 Juillet 2008)

Ouais...





​


----------



## wip (17 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## PommeQ (17 Juillet 2008)




----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

*Ce message-ci est spécial.*
Tout y est important. L'image aussi.
Peut-être que c'est trop. Peut-être qu'en fait non, en fait, tout celà n'a aucune importance. 

Alors puisqu'il faut faire table rase mais qu'aucunement l'homme ne sait faire table rase avec son passé. Je vous laisse avec celà. Puisque c'est aussi ce qui restera après l'homme.







_Alors je n'aime pas non plus les longs discours. Si je suis resté aussi longtemps à vous harceler, c'est que benjamin n'a jamais eu le temps de créer un statut pour les anciens modos 
il parait qu'il y pense_ 

allez, je vous laisse en paix, continuez à vous sortir les doigts du cul pour faire de belles photos !!
(bande de nazes !)
*je quitte la modération. *​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Si c'est pas une bonne nouvelle ça....

Je sais... mon humour est tout moisi mais on ne se refait pas...


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *je quitte la modération. *




en même temps, tu n'as jamais vraiment été modéré..mais toujours entier


----------



## benkenobi (17 Juillet 2008)

Il est pas parti depuis 5 minutes que ce fil tourne en sucette...


----------



## toys (17 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *je quitte la modération. *​



QUOI????????
je quitte macgénération alors. et je me rachet un pécé


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2008)




----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *je quitte la modération. *​



T'en as pas marre des ruptures toi ?!!


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Ce message-ci est spécial.*
> *je quitte la modération. *​



Sérieux ? C'est pas une blague ?


----------



## GroDan (18 Juillet 2008)

Peuh ! Le Alèm, il quitte la modération le temps des vacances...attention au nettoyage de retour !




​


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

​


GroDan a dit:


> Peuh ! Le Alèm, il quitte la modération le temps des vacances...attention au nettoyage de retour !


Apparement pas : regarde par ici...


----------



## wip (18 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

Petit-fils et fils de marin, je suis sujet au mal de mer.​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Lastrada (19 Juillet 2008)

Je crois que je vois où c'est


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## GroDan (19 Juillet 2008)

jugnin a dit:


>



????????

Lapin compris !!!




clic=grand

Mamiya 6, Plus x pan 125 posé à 12 iso, filtre rouge 8x​


----------



## nico/ (19 Juillet 2008)

http://flickr.com/photos/haeringer/2681362451/

en Camargue, juste à côté des Salines de La Baleine.

(si 156 ko ne sont pas tolérés, je la réduirais sous photoshop, puis l'uploaderais ailleurs que sur flickr).


----------



## joubichou (19 Juillet 2008)

pas facile de faire net sur un bateau qui file à 70 km heures (merci le vr nikon)


----------



## the-monk (19 Juillet 2008)

Retour d'un séjour dans les montagnes jurassiennes:​





​


----------



## joanes (19 Juillet 2008)

Rémi, Rémi, revient, revient.....:love::love::love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2008)

Essai en HDR :


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Juillet 2008)

Tes petites provocations sont totalement déplacées, je dirais même qu'elles sont minables.
Ta photo fait 156 ko, c'est 150 Ko maxi.

Foguenne


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

_c'est bien un D700, je craquerais sûrement_​


----------



## esope (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joanes (20 Juillet 2008)

Pour Rémi,




parce que la modération a toujours été une fête avec toi...  :love::love:


----------



## mfay (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2008)

Faut vraiment être une ordure pour abandonner comme ça un tonneau au bord de la route en été!


----------



## joubichou (20 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut vraiment être une ordure pour abandonner comme ça un tonneau au bord de la route en été!



mais c'est pas sa maison ?


----------



## Redoch (20 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Juillet 2008)




----------



## kitetrip (21 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos commentaires 

Et pour ceux qui la voulait en plus grande :


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2008)




----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (21 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

_mon pote alxbizar hier avec le Nikon D700 et mon 50mm f1,4 AF-D
expo d'alx à la Librairie Coiffard à nantes pendant le mois d'août !_​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Juillet 2008)

.





​

.


----------



## GroDan (21 Juillet 2008)

...en retraite !





_humour ! Quoi !​


----------



## mfay (21 Juillet 2008)

40D + 80-400 + téléCv x1,4
Plein d'essais ratés (flou) sauf celui là ​


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Juillet 2008)

.





Merci alèm d'avoir aussi longtemps modéré Portfolio ​


----------



## willsdorf (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Majintode (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Picouto (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## vleroy (22 Juillet 2008)

@ Rémy: un simple merci pour tous les avis que tu as pu me donner et qui ont contribué à mon initiation à la photo, notamment la notion d'éditing. A mon sens, plus qu'un simple modérateur et puis on doit toujours écumer les rades de st leu avec le gros chat


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Juillet 2008)

_Paris plage_​


----------



## kitetrip (22 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## wip (22 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2008)

L'intéressante discussion sur le D700 a été déplacée ici.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2008)

Barrages et lacs d'Emosson.​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

tiens, St-Naz&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, St-Naz


Bah non, Bordeaux.
Nous aussi on a notre base sous marine...


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

_  

en même temps, ça me ferait chier d'habiter à Angerneau&#8230;  (tit clin d'&#339;il pour Eniluap&#8230; )
_


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

Soirée popcorn






​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2008)

La route du col de la Bonette quelques jours avant le passage du Tour.
J'espère qu'ils ont pas laissé traîner trop de saloperies...​


----------



## mfay (22 Juillet 2008)

A beaucoup tourné ​


----------



## kitetrip (22 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La route du col de la Bonette quelques jours avant le passage du Tour.
> J'espère qu'ils ont pas laissé traîner trop de saloperies...​



J'adore la photo ! Faire ça en ancienne ça doit être le rève :love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

_t'as pas celle où elle montre ses seins ? :affraid:

edit :




Manamer, BMXiste, Graphiste, Macintoshiste&#8230;​_


----------



## pascalady971 (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est quoi une belle photo ??


----------



## GroDan (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalady971 a dit:


> C'est quoi une belle photo ??



Je me cite, enfin wikipédia !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

ma 1ere participation avec mon kodak v1003 :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## samoussa (23 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _t'as pas celle où elle montre ses seins ? :affraid:
> 
> _



Alors toi depuis que t' es  redevenu clark kent c'est n'importe quoi

edit: Faite au D700 celle là aussi?


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Alors toi depuis que t' es  redevenu clark kent c'est n'importe quoi



cf attitude photographique, tu cherches la photo où l'on voit macmarco, Weboliver et Wip, maclrco shoote Eniluap juste à ce moment là 



samoussa a dit:


> edit: Faite au D700 celle là aussi?




YES !


----------



## willsdorf (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2008)

That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore...


----------



## joubichou (23 Juillet 2008)

Première fois que j'arrive à avoir la foudre


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (23 Juillet 2008)

Oui, je suis nazairienne, et alors!  je peux vous dire qu'elle me manque ma ville! A Orléans on étouffe! Fait trop chaud, manque de vent, et en plus on peut pas se baigner.... la misère.  Forcement que les gens sont productifs, ya rien d'autre a faire..... 

@ roudoudou: tu va les laisser mes seins, non mais.....  , en plus ya pas de quoi en faire un fromage, ils sont tt petits! :rateau:​


----------



## joubichou (23 Juillet 2008)

pu...tain j'ai cru que j'avais posté une photo sans m'en rendre compte


----------



## samoussa (23 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> pu...tain j'ai cru que j'avais posté une photo sans m'en rendre compte


Non non mais je suis sur que ce papillon a déjà posé pour toi


----------



## Endymion 3057 (24 Juillet 2008)

Ils sont partout..indolents et gracieux, ils aiment bien la fraîcheur des temples..


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> Première fois que j'arrive à avoir la foudre


 
Foudroyant :rateau: 

Plus calme :


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Dorian.fr (24 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


>




quelle belle porcherie bien organisée!!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dorian.fr (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est moi ou c'est limite chiant ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Juillet 2008)

Voilà longtemps que je 'étais pas venus; Petit N&B avec le plug Silver FX sur aperture (avec un grain supposé d'hilford pro 400)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## esope (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## PJG (25 Juillet 2008)

Erreur.


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Juillet 2008)

Suis allé essayer de faire des photos de nuit hier et ben... pas facile... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Heaven or Hell ?​


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2008)

Bon, après avoir vu pas mal de très belles photos, j'ose me lancer...




(clic pour agrandir et des détails)​


----------



## Dorian.fr (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2008)

Toujours Emosson​


----------



## Dorian.fr (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## lmmm (25 Juillet 2008)

On lit le mode d'emploi, merci. 

Foguenne


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2008)

Raté! 

Tu devrais faire un tour ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

ça marche mieux si tu n'utilises pas un chemin local...


----------



## lmmm (25 Juillet 2008)

Lis bien les conseils donnés.  Foguenne


----------



## lmmm (25 Juillet 2008)

merci pour l'aide ...
suis tout nouveau sur le forum,je maitrise pas a fond ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2008)

Pense à lire ça aussi...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Juillet 2008)

un petit coucou en passant rapidement  .  Il y a de vraiment belles photos dans les denières pages que j'ai loupé ces quelques semaines


----------



## naturalbornsamy (25 Juillet 2008)

Je continue dans le N&B :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Aladisse (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (26 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Dorian.fr (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Majintode (26 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## mfay (26 Juillet 2008)

Chez nous les places de parking sont rares.
Alors quand on en trouve une, on ne la libère pas.



​


----------



## lmmm (26 Juillet 2008)

parc dans l illinois


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

_j'ai bien fait de partir moi&#8230; 
_


----------



## sylko (26 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _j'ai bien fait de partir moi
> _



Tu te fais du mal


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _j'ai bien fait de partir moi
> _


Ça veut dire quoi, c'est adressé à qui ?
Il est bien d'assumer les choses dites à demi-mots non...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

_qui se sent morveux se mouche_, tu connaissais ce dicton ? :rateau:

je pensais au nioube avec sa photo immense&#8230; mais si tu te sens concerné, c'est à toi de voir !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _qui se sent morveux se mouche_, tu connaissais ce dicton ? :rateau:
> 
> je pensais au nioube avec sa photo immense mais si tu te sens concerné, c'est à toi de voir !



Je ne me rappelle pas avoir déjà enfreint les règles.  


144 Ko , pour 800 X 800 pixels, pour la photo immense. 

Si c'est interdit, j'édite.
Si c'est autorisé, je ne vois pas le problème.


----------



## benkenobi (26 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _qui se sent morveux se mouche_, tu connaissais ce dicton ? :rateau:
> 
> je pensais au nioube avec sa photo immense mais si tu te sens concerné, c'est à toi de voir !



Bon et ça va t'es plus modo, tu peux arrêter de parler par métaphores débiles !! 


(ah on me dit à l'oreillette que ce n'est pas réservé aux seuls modos, désolé )


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne me rappelle pas avoir déjà enfreint les règles.
> 
> 
> 144 Ko , pour 800 X 800 pixels, pour la photo immense.
> ...



ah donc tu es un nioube toi aussi ? 



benkenobi a dit:


> Bon et ça va t'es plus modo, tu peux arrêter de parler par métaphores débiles !!
> 
> 
> (ah on me dit à l'oreillette que ce n'est pas réservé aux seuls modos, désolé )



ah non, j'aime bien les dictons populaires !    

_ps : je ne me considère plus comme modérateur lâchez-moi les burnes, je dis ce que je veux désormais demandez à ce que je sois banni du sujet si ça vous saoule_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

J'me sens pas forcément concerné (d'ailleurs j'm'en cogne pas mal au passage) , mais c'était suffisamment peu explicite pour que je relève, rien de plus. D'autant que je continu de respecter les règles établies de Portfolio. (Après la qualité "artistique" est subjestive)
Dans mon souvenir, tu visai plus précisément... Tout cela est peut être trop frais ou bien alors tu vieilli prématurément. Les habitudes ont décidément la vies dures.


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

_et oui, je ne suis plus modérateur. d'ailleurs, j'suis comme toi, j'm'en cogne un peu&#8230; _

ce sujet est le votre, coulez-le si vous le voulez&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

J'parlai pas de Portfolio mais de ton commentaire.


----------



## esope (26 Juillet 2008)

​
(la galerie se trouve sous le lien...)


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

Lotissement dans la grande banlieue roueannaise un samedi soir de barbecue entre amis.​


----------



## Dorian.fr (27 Juillet 2008)

​ 
Perdue sur les routes sinueuses du Connemara, Irlande. ​


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> (&#8230
> Je ne peux pas me retenir de mettre celle-ci aussi, que je trouve sublime. Même région: Connemara, Irlande -- Montagne de Kylemore.​



Dans la mesure où tu postes une photo/jour, ne te retiens pas&#8230; 
Relis les consignes&#8230;


----------



## Dorian.fr (27 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans la mesure où tu postes une photo/jour, ne te retiens pas
> Relis les consignes



QUOI, sont pas belles mes photos?! Naaan je sais que j'enfreins les règles (d'où mon post), mais c'est chiant de se rationner tant lorsque l'on veut partager de belles choses... 
Qu'on me jette la première pierre si je suis le premier à le faire. 

Euuuh, sinon, t'es modérateur aCLR? si ça déplait à un modo, il virera mon 2è post et je la mettrai demain nan?


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> QUOI, sont pas belles mes photos?! Naaan je sais que j'enfreins les règles (d'où mon post), mais c'est chiant de se rationner tant lorsque l'on veut partager de belles choses...
> Qu'on me jette la première pierre si je suis le premier à le faire.
> Euuuh, sinon, t'es modérateur aCLR? si ça déplait à un modo, il virera mon 2è post et je la mettrai demain nan?



Non, aCLR n'est pas modérateur. Moi non plus d'ailleurs...

Cependant, il y a des règles ( Que je t'ai poliment rappelé hier !), elles sont là pour être suivies&#8230;

Cela fait 2 jours de suite que tu postes plusieurs photos, la 1ère n'étant même pas au bon format ! 

Quant on a tort on se tait ! 

Dommage qu'Alèm soit démissionnaire, ça t'aurais fait du bien de t'y frotter... Désolée Alèm mais j'aurais jamais cru dire ça un jour...

Et puisqu'on est pas modos : Foguenne, tu peux lui expliquer que les règles ne s'arrête pas à Môssieur... 

Et pour ne pas être H.S :

Voir la pièce jointe 17918


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> Je ne peux pas me retenir de mettre celle-ci aussi, que je trouve sublime. Même région: Connemara, Irlande -- Montagne de Kylemore.​



typique.

un nouveau arrive et remet tout en question. Typique. C'est la fête dans ton slip Dorian ? Et qui suit ? un autre nioube ne postant pas d'image et répondant. Et quand on signale au nioube qu'il y a des règles, qu'est-ce qu'il fait ? il se met en colère. Non, désolé, c'est typique et c'est pour ça que je me suis battu et que je me barre. "Un modérateur, ça ferme sa gueule ou ça démissionne". En fait, Dorian, tu me fais gerber. Autant que les clients que je vois tous les jours dans mon magasin et qui me saute dessus avec un "excusez-moi" ou une phrase aggressive sans même dire bonjour. Car oui, bonjour est une règle de politesse. Ce n'est pas qu'un fait de sociabilité bien appréciable, c'est aussi une règle pour éviter le n'importe-quoi&#8230; Et les gens s'en foutent de plus en plus des règles. Si toi tu te permets de mettre deux photos, qu'est-ce qui va interdire dès lors à n'importe qui de mettre 356 photos  en une journée ? où est la limite ? Si il y a une règle d'une photo par jour et par personne, c'est à cause des gens comme toi qui ne respecte pas les règles et qui inscrit depuis à peine un mois se permettent de dire à des membres plus anciens : "de toute façon, j'ai jamais compris cette règle." Alors certes pour les administrateurs, la notion de "communauté" se perd car le site a perdu cet esprit mais pas pour tout le monde. Les règles de Portfolio ont été établies en accord avec tout le monde et bien des mois avant ton arrivée. Et Toi, parce que tu penses que tes photos sont belles (certes, elles le sont pour toi mais je te garantis qu'elles ne feront pas date&#8230; même pour toi&#8230, parce que tu penses que tu peux foutre les règles à la poubelle, tu te permets de passer outre. Après tout, tu penses que tout t'es dû hein ! tu t'es inscris, tu peux tout faire, non ? 
bah tu sais ce que tu es en train de faire ? tu coules le sujet mon cher nouveau membre. Tu coules le sujet.
après tu peux essayer de lire le premier message d'un sujet avant d'y poster. Tu peux essayer de lire les interventions en vert dans le sujet. tu peux essayer de regarder le sujet avant d'y poster. _C'est ce que j'ai fait avant de poster mon premier message sur les forums, il y a 7 ans._
Tu peux essayer de CHOISIR tes photos avant de poster. Tu peux essayer aussi de te dire que le sujet n'est pas à toi mais à tous. Tu peux essayer de dire "bonjour" avant de t'adresser à quelqu'un. Tu peux essayer d'éviter de te garer sur les places handicapés même pour 5mn, etc&#8230; ça s'appelle du savoir-vivre et quand on ne le respecte pas, je suis une raclûre.
mais t'as du bol dans un certain sens : je ne suis plus modérateur. Tu peux te foutre de mon message et faire comme bon te semble.

l'avenir du sujet dépend désormais de vous.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2008)

Tentative de retour à la normale... 





Essai dans l'ENS de Lyon...​


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2008)

Bon... évidement, c'est pas en Irlande... mais au moins le ciel n'est pas brulé...

Hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> Ben en fait elle me dépasse un peu cette règle de 1photo/jour/personne. J'en vois pas l'intérêt.


Je vais faire plus court qu'alèm: ici c'est pas ta page perso c'est un forum. 
Que tu ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une règle ne t'empêche pas de la respecter et surtout ça ne t'empêche pas de te casser si elle ne te convient pas.

Si ça continue je vais finir par poser ma candidature comme modo de portofolio. 
Et ça va moucher rouge!


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2008)

Alem et JP ont tout dit, je n'ai rien à ajouter si ce n'est qu'au prochain débordement, on ferme pour une semaine. Certains auront ainsi le temps de mieux sélectionner leurs images.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Alem et JP ont tout dit, je n'ai rien à ajouter si ce n'est qu'au prochain débordement, on ferme pour une semaine. Certains auront ainsi le temps de mieux sélectionner leurs images.



Comme certains certains membres estiment que ce que j'ai noté plus haut est injuste je vais me justifier. 
Bien entendu, si je ferme une semaine, ce n'est pas seulement à cause de l'intervention de Dorian.fr *qui est de toute manière, bannis provisoirement de ce thread*. 
J'estime que beaucoup se sont "lâché" depuis l'annonce d'Alem. Il suffit de voir le nombre de messages effacés depuis dans différent sujet de portfolio.
Bref, de temps en temps il est judicieux de fermer.

Au passage les messages privés pour m'expliquer comment modérer sont gentils mais bon, hein, si ça ne vous plaît pas, si vous estimez que c'est nul etc, etc... vous pouvez sans problème faire une pause de Portfolio. 

Ce message n'attend aucune réponse ici.

Je n'accepterais que des photos.


----------



## iNano (27 Juillet 2008)

La suite de cette moisson Normande est sur Flickr


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2008)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Alem et Foguenne et ça me ferait caguer que ce fil ferme à cause d'un irrespecteux qu'en a rien à battre de règles de base somme toute pas difficiles à respecter pour bien vivre en société&#8230; aussi bien dans la vie que sur les forums d'ici&#8230; :mouais:

Et pis c'est tout !!! et je rajoute une contribution de ma journée sur le Tour&#8230; Pas facile de faire un choix sur les presque 200 que j'ai faites ce jour là&#8230;

Celle-ci me semble bien&#8230; Je vous laisse juge&#8230; 




​
PS : Le Dorian fait parti des rares que j'ai boulé rouge à présent&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Picouto (27 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## lmmm (27 Juillet 2008)

sous la neige


----------



## vleroy (27 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

​
*Click image to enter the flower world​*


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Juillet 2008)

Très intéressant point de vue des Invalides 






Bonne journée


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## maximeG (28 Juillet 2008)

envoyez vos critiques...


----------



## vousti (28 Juillet 2008)

6h30......... tout va bien


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

maximeG a dit:


> envoyez vos critiques...


Même pas envie...








:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2008)

eh bien, c'est pas très bien cadré, l'horizon est de travers, le trombone coupé,   le modèle n'est pas mis en valeur car tu es en sous exposition...la cellule de ton appareil c'est faite piègé par le reflet de trombone certainement...voilou! en gros 
regardes, par exemple, une "petite" correction, comme ça, une proposition de ton travail...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## lmmm (28 Juillet 2008)

dans la serie des enfants ...


----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Juillet 2008)

Une belle journée..qui se terminait bien..et photographiquement parlant aussi ( G9 toujours..)  ..


----------



## NightWalker (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Joelaloose (29 Juillet 2008)

Fontaine du parc de Bercy à Paris


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## kitetrip (29 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> ​



ba alors on oublie vite?


----------



## kitetrip (29 Juillet 2008)

Hihi non mais y'a eu des coups de boule demandant un plus grand format


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Hihi non mais y'a eu des coups de boule demandant un plus grand format




on voit qu'alèm n'est plus modérateur  :rateau:


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on voit qu'alèm n'est plus modérateur&#8230;  :rateau:



Quoi ?   Qu'entends je? que lis je ? et les cdb rouges alors ?     bon, c'est qui le nouveau tôlier? 
Allez une p'tite en passant.....






​


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Image


T'aurais pas poussé un peu sur le vert

Prise de la route du col d'Allos avec vue sur la vallée du Bachelard à droite et celle de Barcelo à gauche au milieu le Pain de sucre et le Chapeau de Gendarme



_Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays _


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'aurais pas poussé un peu sur le vert&#8230;


Pas trop mais j'ai un filtre polarisant qui pousse bien les contrastes 



kromozom a dit:


> Qui ???


Kate.


:rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (29 Juillet 2008)

moi j'ai pas de filtre


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)

j'ai pas de filtres mais j'ai plein de taches :style:


----------



## Aladisse (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## lmmm (29 Juillet 2008)

corsica


----------



## vleroy (29 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## marcelpahud (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Melounette (30 Juillet 2008)

C'était naze. Il n'y a eu ni concerts, ni autres balloches, ni spectacles, parce que les commerçants l'ont demandé. Vous comprenez, quand les gens vont voir des concerts, ils ne consomment pas. Et ça, ça leur plaisait pas. Ils ont raison, banissons toute culture, ça relancera l'économie et le pouvoir d'achat.
Ah les cons.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## tweek (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2008)

Superbe JM 



​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

*Over & Under​*


----------



## Endymion 3057 (30 Juillet 2008)

Au même endroit..un brin de civillisation en plus ..


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2008)

​
Echange réel :

- Ca va, Pascal ?
- Monseigneur _(j'adore !)_, si vous me permettez, ils me cassent tous un peu les couilles ! Je leur ai dit de se mettre dans la lumière !
- Attends, on va résoudre ca.


----------



## bcommeberenice (31 Juillet 2008)

*Détail d'une sculpture de Richard Sierra*

_J'ai juste accentué quelques traits/zones _:rose:​


----------



## Dimitri11 (31 Juillet 2008)

Appréciez


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Juillet 2008)

C'est quoi le sujet de Forum déjà ?


----------



## iSoud (31 Juillet 2008)

Vue de la maison de ma tante. Los Angeles (Californie)






Photo brute (pas de modification Photoshop sauf pour la taille). Prise avec un temps d'obturation très lent (5"), F9.0, ISO 1600, style paysage, balance des blancs : ombragé. Canon EOS 400D, Objectif 18-55. Zoom maximum puis "dézoomage" pendant la capture d'image.

Enjoy


----------



## Joelaloose (31 Juillet 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Appréciez



ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

CLIC LA TOF POUR ZOOMINGE​


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2008)

Pour les curieux : Nikon D2X + 50 - 1.4​


----------



## vleroy (31 Juillet 2008)

> plus grand <
​


----------



## IceandFire (31 Juillet 2008)

Voyage...


----------



## teo (31 Juillet 2008)

wip a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> exploding flowa​





y'a des fois, on se dit que le chemin à parcourir est bien long pour la maîtrise&#8230;
Sujet identique et ça devait être le même jour 





Clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## asticotboy (31 Juillet 2008)

banc ...


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## wip (31 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (31 Juillet 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2008)

Oups, il a oublié ça sur la plage... Faut faire attention au soleil...




Minolta XE-1 + film Fuji Velvia...


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Août 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Août 2008)




----------



## lifenight (1 Août 2008)

On commence par lire ceci, merci. Foguenne

*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## Captain_X (1 Août 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


>



bon ben si on aime pas radiohead on est emmerdé ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Au Cap Gris-Nez



Tu devrais lire ceci avant de poster.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)




----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

Nouvel essai de script velvia​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Appréciez


Comme je suis paresseux et que d'autres ont très bien écrit sur "ce que devait être et ne pas être" ce sujet "Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos"
Je vous conseille donc vivement la lecture de ce post et de celui-ci.
Sélectionnez, sélectionnez, sélectionnez !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2008)

Je remets la définition ici, pour être sur que vous la verrez. :;


alèm a dit:


> Rappelons la définition du titres Postez vos plus belles photos. Postez : ça vous le comprenez peut-être un peu trop d'ailleurs, le terme vous parait sûrement comme un ordre, une obligation, il ne faut pas l'entendre comme ça (même si le créateur du sujet originel est fort en thème et en philosophie), ce titre est ancien, à l'époque, les gens étaient timides (c'est une vertu à ce niveau). Considérez juste ce titre comme une invitation, vous n'êtes pas obligés de vous y soumettre. Vos : certains ont du mal à comprendre que "vos" implique que les photos soient d'eux.Ca peut se comprendre, le français est un peu vague semble-t'il Plus Belles : j'ai mis les deux mots ensemble parce que Plus renforce le Belles (c'est quand même bien fait les langues, même dans le novlangue on utilise le plus), donc là, c'est périlleux mais il faut comprendre que de vos photos il faut en tirer la substantifique möelle (ou l'essence, je suis assez poétique ce matin), c'est-à-dire non pas une belle photo que vous auriez prise et que vous aimez bien mais un de vos plus belles photos. C'est-à-dire, non pas une photo qui vous plaise mais une de celles qui vous touche le plus et que vous avez aussi le plus réussi. Comme dirait mon ami DocEvil, je connais peu de gens qui font une de leurs plus belles photos par jour voire même plusieurs. Faites-vous chaque jour des photos qui déchirent l'anus des contempteurs la vue des âmes fébriles et les curs énamourés ? je ne le crois pas, faites preuve d'humilité. Soyez critiques avec vous-même. Ne nous forcez pas à l'être à votre place. Il se trouve que dimanche mon appareil reflex numérique a engrangé 200 photos sans compter les vues de nos appareils argentiques. Croyez-vous que je vous ai soumis pour le moment l'une d'entre elles ? Non. Une photo insolite paraitra dans la journée quand j'aurais le temps de la conformer à mon idée. Un peu de maturation ne fait pas de mal. Le sujet n'est ni là pour vous servir de blog, ni pour vous permettre de poster toutes les photos de votre dernier voyage (j'en sais quelque chose, je reviens de 15 jours de vacances entre Nantes, Barcelone, Orthez et Montpellier). Le sujet se nomme "Postez vos plus belles photos" et je vous invite à réfléchir à ce sujet jusque ce soir.
> 
> car, oui, je vais encore fermer ce sujet. Les raisons de ces fermetures ne sont pas du fait de mon humeur (tout va bien, rassurez-vous) mais plutôt d'un raz-le-bol de la part de pas mal de posteurs et des deux modérateurs du sujet. Jusqu'il y a peu, la mort de ce sujet m'aurait ennuyé, j'y ai mis bcp de temps et de sueur. Désormais, elle ne tient qu'à vous. Personnellement, je sais qu'il existera des sujets surement meilleurs plus tard quand vous aurez grandi.


----------



## lmmm (1 Août 2008)




----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

_ah bah vi&#8230; tu vois que c'est bien la photo ?! _


----------



## g.robinson (2 Août 2008)




----------



## Maamoul (2 Août 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (2 Août 2008)

Antique water for carafes..Canon G9 bien sûr  ..


----------



## Picouto (2 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2008)




----------



## teo (2 Août 2008)

clic-image pour la série blah blah blah
​


----------



## Liyad (2 Août 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2008)

Très jolie lumière. Dommage toutefois qu'il y ait un peu trop de sombre en bas de l'image. Il aurait peut être fallu cadrer un poil plus haut.

Bon trève de blah blah...
Une image de l'automne dernier que j'avais oubliée dans un coin...


----------



## g.robinson (2 Août 2008)

1/400sec - F3.5 - 25mm - 320 ISO​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (2 Août 2008)




----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2008)




----------



## tweek (3 Août 2008)

Palm Springs, CA.


----------



## Eniluap (3 Août 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2008)




----------



## AuGie (3 Août 2008)

Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## lmmm (3 Août 2008)




----------



## yvos (3 Août 2008)




----------



## mfay (3 Août 2008)

Elle est moche, alors elle est véxée ​


----------



## MamaCass (3 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (4 Août 2008)

Feinéant tout le monde sais que tu peux mieux faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2008)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2008)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : Canon G9 - bracketing -2/0/+2 - traitement HDR via Photomatix


----------



## wip (4 Août 2008)

​


----------



## lmmm (4 Août 2008)




----------



## mado (4 Août 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Août 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Août 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## lmmm (5 Août 2008)




----------



## mado (5 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## g.robinson (5 Août 2008)

1/20 sec - F2,2 - 50mm - 1000 ISO​
7 ans pour 500 participations. On ne peut pas dire que je flood 
Oui, elle est au courant


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Août 2008)

_Au Grand palais : Monumenta exposition de Serra_​


----------



## AuGie (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Août 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Non rien&#8230; Désolé&#8230;


----------



## mamyblue (5 Août 2008)

Le canal orientale traverse toute la ville et on voit les tours du château 




​


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2008)

edit (ça arrachaît un peu trop les yeux ce qu'il y avait avant :afraid:   )


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

_ça fait mal aux yeux vos images&#8230; vous êtes sûrs que vos écrans sont bien réglés ? et que vous ne poussez pas vos HDR dans leurs retranchements&#8230; Ceci dit surtout à l'attention des belges et de mon compatriote picard, vous ne me ferez pas croire que vous n'avez pas poussé un (beaucoup) les curseurs ! 
_


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2008)

rôoo c'est de la faute de l'imac


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

yvos a dit:


> rôoo c'est de la faute de l'imac



il est trop bleu ? 






une sculpture d'Albert Hirsch à Maurepas, Somme dans ch'nord d'euch'picardie&#8230;


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il est trop bleu ?



non, ça c'est ton iphone


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

yvos a dit:


> non, ça c'est ton iphone



  :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Août 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Août 2008)




----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2008)

... en direct de l'iPhone...


----------



## lmmm (6 Août 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (6 Août 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2008)

_Iphiclides podalirius_ autrement dit le Flambé


----------



## naturalbornsamy (7 Août 2008)




----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2008)

Fontaine de l'Observatoire, Paris, France (détail).

Photo prise avec un Nikon D80.




​


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2008)

Une photo / jour, ce n'est pas bien compliqué à respecter comme consigne !Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (7 Août 2008)




----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2008)

Dreams




For you Diana


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2008)

​


----------



## vousti (7 Août 2008)

les promesses de l'aube



merci à tous


----------



## selenite (7 Août 2008)

Hop, à mon tour. la maison hantée de Disney Land Paris. Appareil pentax K100D, avec l'objectif pentax 18-55 de base (je n'avais pas encore mon sigma 17-70 ). Ensuite traitement photoshop pour l'atmosphère "dramatique"...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Août 2008)

​


----------



## plovemax (7 Août 2008)




----------



## lmmm (7 Août 2008)




----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2008)

Feux de la Saint-Jean, Saint-Palais-sur-Mer (France), juin 2008
(vue prise avec un Nikon D80)






Désolé pour hier, je n'étais pas bien réveillé. :sleep:


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2008)

AuGie a dit:


> http://www.ecphotographie.fr/HFR/macge6.jpg​


 Superbe pause lente diurne.
Tu as utilisé un filtre gris neutre je suppose?


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Superbe pause lente diurne.
> Tu as utilisé un filtre gris neutre je suppose?



Oui un B+W 110


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2008)




----------



## lmmm (8 Août 2008)




----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2008)

​


----------



## jugnin (9 Août 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


  (Pour les curieux, c'est ma première photo réussie prise avec mon nouveau Canon EOS 40D, et donc la première que je poste ici prise avec cet appareil.  )​


----------



## Aladisse (9 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (9 Août 2008)

From far away  ..


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2008)

Besoin d'air...envie d'espace...bridge to no where...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Août 2008)

.





​
.


----------



## maiwen (9 Août 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Août 2008)

je poursuis dans ma quête du N&B


----------



## joubichou (9 Août 2008)




----------



## Madeline (9 Août 2008)




----------



## sylko (9 Août 2008)

Ca me fait penser au lac à la Perchaude. Au nord de Shawinigan, en Mauricie  
J'y étais malheureusement, 3 semaines trop tôt, pour l'été des Indiens


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Madeline (9 Août 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ca me fait penser au lac à la Perchaude. Au nord de Shawinigan, en Mauricie



C'est un peu plus au sud... au nord de Sherbrooke
Mais...
Tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts... c'est *une* photo par jour


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> C'est un peu plus au sud... au nord de Sherbrooke
> Mais...
> Tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts... c'est *une* photo par jour



Oups   ça m'était sorti de la tête.  Bon, ben je ne posterais pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## asticotboy (10 Août 2008)

Glasgow...


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2008)

Lever de lune à Saint-Palais-sur-Mer (Charente Maritime, France)

Vue prise avec un Nikon D80



​


----------



## Eniluap (10 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2008)

Musée Rodin.


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (10 Août 2008)




----------



## mfay (10 Août 2008)

C'est la période.



​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2008)

Eniluap a dit:


> http://images.imagehotel.net/klxs2vxlux.jpg​


Franchement je vois pas ce que tu lui trouve ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Dead head (11 Août 2008)

Carnaval de Venise, exporté à Paris (avril 2007)



​


----------



## Captain_X (11 Août 2008)




----------



## cikei (11 Août 2008)

Sympa de voir un post avec des photos (^___^). Passionné par la photo depuis peu (c'est aussi un peu la raison de mon achat mac ) j'en profite pour vous montrer une de mes dernières photos.

Photo prise en Corse lors de mes vacances :


----------



## Miston (11 Août 2008)

E3F (36e escadron de détection et de contrôle aéroportés 00/036 - BA 702 Avord)
[le reste du défilé aérien en cliquant ici ...]


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2008)




----------



## BS0D (11 Août 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (11 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

​


----------



## wip (11 Août 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (11 Août 2008)




----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

​


----------



## mamyblue (11 Août 2008)

​


----------



## g.robinson (11 Août 2008)

Promis j'ai pas touché aux verts.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2008)

​
PS: la photo de Mamyblue après celle d'Amok ça fait un effet boeuf (© Pascal77)


----------



## St_moris (11 Août 2008)




----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (11 Août 2008)




----------



## lmmm (11 Août 2008)




----------



## alèm (11 Août 2008)

_puisqu'il faut savoir se séparer des jolies choses, il fait aussi savoir en garder un souvenir_​


----------



## mfay (11 Août 2008)

Bel appareil le Rolley. Et ce viseur . . . . . . 




​


----------



## Aladisse (12 Août 2008)




----------



## iQuest (12 Août 2008)

Petit Camion en HDR


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2008)

Carnaval de Venise, exporté à Paris, avril 2007 (suite)



​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Carnaval de Venise, exporté à Paris, avril 2007 (suite)



Y'a un vrai probleme avec ta compression tu ne trouve pas?


----------



## Joelaloose (12 Août 2008)

.... je trouve aussi


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2008)




----------



## joanes (12 Août 2008)




----------



## chuifatigue (12 Août 2008)

Une photo/jour, merci. Foguenne
Un peu de lecture.


----------



## Aski (12 Août 2008)

Photo de coucher de soleil prise il y a quelques jours.


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Août 2008)

En plus grand ​


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Août 2008)

Ban Thong Krut, enfin il me semble. On s'était perdus,_ pour changer_. ​


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2008)




----------



## vousti (13 Août 2008)

à ceux qui partent


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2008)

Dans la région de Toulon



​


----------



## Picouto (13 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Août 2008)

un arc en ciel entièrement visible!
juste un petit bout, perso, je l'aime beaucoup, je ne sais pas si ce sera partagé...:rose:


----------



## ben206stras (13 Août 2008)

Lequel a été construit le premier, le toit en bois ou bien l'arc en ciel ?

La vision alphabétique aussi est très bien, c'est un K d'eau...


----------



## Aladisse (13 Août 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2008)

A la suite de celle-ci
J'en ajouterais une troisième, vendredi ou samedi.
Je suis particulièrement satisfait de ces images. Mon gamin étant habituellement tellement attiré par mes appareils (APN, iPhone, Mac, etc, etc,) qu'il est devenu bien difficile de le capturer correctement. Là, l'océan lui a fait oublier tous les gadgets de papa.


----------



## Melounette (13 Août 2008)

Une belle petite famille dans une belle petite photo. 




Z'étaient chouettes les filles du bord de mer !
Choooouingue chooouingue chooouingue
Z'étaient chouettes pour qui savait y faire !
Chooooouingue choooouingue choooouingue


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

La plage de Barcelone en Février...


----------



## mfay (13 Août 2008)

Pour une fois, j'ai flashé en Macro 



​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2008)




----------



## esope (13 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>



C'est quand même vachement plus joli une plage quand il n'y a pas les touristes...


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2008)

mfay a dit:


> Pour une fois, j'ai flashé en Macro
> *Arachnophobia*​


C'est une Epeire diadème ta bestiole

_Araneus diadematus_

C'est juste pour info


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

Gay pride, Paris, juin 2007



​


----------



## yvos (14 Août 2008)




----------



## joanes (14 Août 2008)

​ 


Master McM like


----------



## Endymion 3057 (14 Août 2008)




----------



## marcelpahud (14 Août 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

A la limite des Highlands en Ecosse ...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

esope a dit:


> C'est quand même vachement plus joli une plage quand il n'y a pas les touristes...



Faut que je m'entraine encore un peu mais en me concentrant bien fort je commence à arriver à en faire disparaitre certains:


----------



## ben206stras (14 Août 2008)




----------



## iQuest (15 Août 2008)

Oh, il neige


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Août 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (15 Août 2008)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Août 2008)

Mexicans sailors...


----------



## Endymion 3057 (15 Août 2008)

Village de Tourtour, a beautifull & lightfull moment..(Canon EOS 10D par contre..)


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2008)

Une des photos dont je suis le plus fier :rose:. C'était il y a longtemps&#8230; au siècle dernier, au temps de l'argentique (avec un Leica M4). Parc des Buttes-Chaumont à Paris.
 


​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2008)




----------



## samoussa (15 Août 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2008)

.





.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> fishes​
> .



Cette belle photo me fais penser au travail de Anne-Catherine Becker-Echivard. Le magazine trimestriel Cimaise lui a consacré un article dans son numéro 288.


----------



## soget (15 Août 2008)

Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne​


----------



## Dead head (16 Août 2008)

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris.



​


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

C'est mieux comme ça? 

EDIT 2: non Paul sûrement pas  Le débat se poursuit sur mon profil 
​


----------



## MamaCass (16 Août 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (16 Août 2008)

Les Alpes


----------



## mfay (16 Août 2008)

Arghh, j'ai un peu cramé le doigt, mais comme j'ai réussi le parasite, ça compense 
(Elle me lèche le doigt ?)



​


----------



## Eniluap (16 Août 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Août 2008)

Permission de monter à bord...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2008)




----------



## lmmm (16 Août 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2008)




----------



## plovemax (16 Août 2008)




----------



## joanes (17 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

J'adore ce genre de photo complètement râté techniquement.​


----------



## jahrom (17 Août 2008)

Model	Canon EOS 40D
Exposure Time	1/250 sec
ISO Speed Ratings	100
Aperture Value	F9
Focal Length	30,0 mm​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2008)

la dernière de mes "beatles" mexicains...


----------



## BS0D (17 Août 2008)

*New York City* - vue Central Park en plein hiver.​


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Août 2008)

f/3.6
Vitesse 1/60
ISO 100


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2008)




----------



## iNano (17 Août 2008)

Mouette aussi !


----------



## mfay (17 Août 2008)

J'dirais plutôt Goeland !


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2008)

Une mouette, parisienne et peut être royaliste (elle squatte la cour du Louvre).


----------



## eyescarz (17 Août 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (17 Août 2008)




----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2008)

Dans les cuisines de Chenonceau&#8230;


----------



## Picouto (18 Août 2008)

C'est bien mais on n'est pas dans Autoportrait.


----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> C'est bien mais on n'est pas dans Autoportrait.


Ça tombe bien, je suis caché dans le reflet (pas volontairement, d'ailleurs) .


----------



## BS0D (18 Août 2008)

*New York City*: Times Square​


----------



## eyescarz (18 Août 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Août 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Août 2008)

Ça ne roule pas sur l'or...


----------



## mfay (18 Août 2008)

Si on regarde bien, on voit son fil au bout de la patte à droite.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2008)

Earth, wind and fire...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)




----------



## BS0D (19 Août 2008)

*New York City* - Central Park en hiver lors du The Gates Project​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Août 2008)

La météo semble s'améliorer au fil de la route...


----------



## BS0D (19 Août 2008)

Moi je la trouve jolie la météo, les nuages sont magnifiques


----------



## marcelpahud (19 Août 2008)

A regarder avec une bonne luminosité d'écran...




​


----------



## eyescarz (19 Août 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (19 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Ou comment faire du moche avec du moche... ​



​


----------



## Dead head (20 Août 2008)

​


----------



## BS0D (20 Août 2008)

Rutgers University, NJ - College Ave Campus
​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Août 2008)




----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Août 2008)

C'est donc ta plus belle photo...


----------



## asticotboy (20 Août 2008)

J'osais pas le dire... :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (20 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> J'osais pas le dire... :mouais:


 
Moi non plus. Mais je ne vais pas critiquer, j'ai trop conscience d'être critiquable moi-même.

Une des choses qui me sautent aux yeux en parcourant régulièrement ce fil, c'est que beaucoup confondent "photos de belles choses" avec "belles photos". Ce qui, selon mon point de vue, n'est pas du tout la même chose (mêrme si l'un n'exclut pas l'autre).


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Août 2008)




----------



## sylko (20 Août 2008)

Superbe


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2008)

Ce n'est en effet pas ma plus belle photo, mais une de mes plus belles. (On ne peut pas toujours bénéficier de circonstances dégagées de tout humain perturbateur).

Par contre, il est vrai que la qualité d'affichage n'est pas terrible, à cause de la grande compression que j'ai appliquée aux images afin d'occuper un minimum d'espace disque sur mon site perso. L'image ne paraît donc pas aussi jolie à regarder ainsi... :rose:


----------



## springo49 (20 Août 2008)

1/50 s
f 5
ISO 200​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Août 2008)

ben206stras a dit:


> Ce n'est en effet pas ma plus belle photo, mais une de mes plus belles. (On ne peut pas toujours bénéficier de circonstances dégagées de tout humain perturbateur).
> 
> Par contre, il est vrai que la qualité d'affichage n'est pas terrible, à cause de la grande compression que j'ai appliquée aux images afin d'occuper un minimum d'espace disque sur mon site perso. L'image ne paraît donc pas aussi jolie à regarder ainsi... :rose:



non mais même sans aucun clampins alentour elle est à chier ...., les couleurs sont deg', et l'intérêt discutable. POurtant j'aime les avions ... mais alors lààà j'ai jamais vu un truc pareil ... c'est une photo conceptuel alors ? je sais pas ... je trouve une excuse


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2008)




----------



## piercoco (20 Août 2008)

Pressé de rentrer ????


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2008)




----------



## piercoco (20 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18164


Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## joubichou (20 Août 2008)




----------



## Madeline (20 Août 2008)

_*Invitation à la promenade*_

BENQ DC E520 (j'ai pas mieux pour l'instant), sans retouche!​


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (20 Août 2008)

En fait, j'ai créé un dossier que j'ai appelé [Jax's best shots ever]. Comme son nom l'indique, j'y ai mis mes meilleures photos, malheureusement je ne peux pas toutes les partager avec vous.

N'hésiter pas à les prendre et à les utiliser si le coeur vous en dis.

EDIT : à la base, je n'ai pas acheté un Mac spécifiquement pour la photo, mais les outils que j'y ai découvert sont fantastique.

Une photo/jour et un peu de lecture, merci. Foguenne


----------



## lmmm (20 Août 2008)




----------



## soget (20 Août 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2008)




----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2008)

Un tout petit festival cet été : Saint-Chély d'Arte : marionnettes, thêatre, etc.
Ici le tout début de "Dulcinea".


----------



## ben206stras (21 Août 2008)

Celle-ci doit être meilleure... Toujours cependant la même compression.


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2008)

@ Captain


----------



## springo49 (21 Août 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Août 2008)

_3 août 2008_
Visite impressionnante d'émotion. Par chance, il n'y avait pas de soleil ce jour-là...


----------



## rêveuse (21 Août 2008)

Grille abandonnée face à la baie de Somme sur un parking... 
Voilà, je me suis enfin lancée c'est mon premier post et c'était mon premier jour avec mon 400D début mai. Jusque là je me contentais d'admirer les vôtres et d'en prendre de la graine et des leçons... Merci à tous


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (21 Août 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (21 Août 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> mer bruyante








avec le soleil et en silence :love:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2008)

​


----------



## piercoco (21 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18183


----------



## eyescarz (21 Août 2008)




----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2008)




----------



## GroDan (21 Août 2008)

Sténopé ZéroImage_Portra 160 VC​


----------



## roukinaton (21 Août 2008)

*AU fond du trou peut être.*....

*Mais bientôt je remonte......* ​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (21 Août 2008)




----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (22 Août 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> photos de macmarco


On ne site pas les photos, merci. Foguenne
J'aime beaucoup. Franchement c'est d'un très belle effet.


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2008)

C'est une de mes plus belles photos, sûrement pas dans l'absolu, enfin j'espère , mais ma plus belle photo de circaète, quand même


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Août 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Août 2008)

_3 août 2008_


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2008)

Désolé pour la taille, Flickr ne me permet pas moins petit en encore regardable...


----------



## Aski (22 Août 2008)

Alors, vous le voyez le monstre ?


----------



## lmmm (22 Août 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2008)

Aski a dit:


> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6248/p6240043cb3.jpg
> 
> 
> Alors, vous le voyez le monstre ?



Il parait qu'il prenait la photo...  :rateau:


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (22 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> On ne site pas les photos, merci. Foguenne
> J'aime beaucoup. Franchement c'est d'un très belle effet.



Désolé... je ne suis pas encore très habille avec tout ça.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (22 Août 2008)




----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (22 Août 2008)

Quand on sait que j'ai failli me précipiter la figure dedans (arrêt à moins de 30 cm).

J'ai supprimé le fond, je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé sur ce topic (?) Sinon, de toute façon, un modo va très rapidement me tomber dessus lol


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Quand on sait que j'ai failli me précipiter la figure dedans (arrêt à moins de 30 cm).
> 
> J'ai supprimé le fond, je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé sur ce topic (?) Sinon, de toute façon, un modo va très rapidement me tomber dessus lol



Pour le fond, tu as le droit, par contre, les dimensions et le poids, ça va pas !  

Encore merci.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (22 Août 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Pour le fond, tu as le droit, par contre, les dimensions et le poids, ça va pas !
> 
> Encore merci.



Désolé . Dit tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire pour présenter les photos comme vous?


----------



## Madeline (22 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Désolé . Dit tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire pour présenter les photos comme vous?



1) tu compresses ta photo (Maximum 150 ko) avec par exemple Resize'Em All (gratuit)

2) tu vas héberger ta photo quelque part... par exemple sur *Serving.com*

   2.1 Choisir le fichier et envoyer








3) Copier l'adresse







4) Dans ton message sur le forum choisir l'icône Insérer une Image (la 3e dpuis la gauche)







5) Coller l'adresse 

Et voili voilà


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Désolé . Dit tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire pour présenter les photos comme vous?





Madeline a dit:


> 1) tu compresses ta photo (Maximum 150 ko) avec par exemple Resize'Em All (gratuit)
> 
> 2) tu vas héberger ta photo quelque part... par exemple sur *Serving.com*
> 
> ...



Toutes les explications sont ici, dans le sujet original "Insérer / héberger une image..." et dans l'annonce en haut de ce forum et dont le lien se trouve dans ma signature.
Et pour les règles en poids et dimensions, c'est ici. 

PS : ce lien pourrait t'être utile aussi.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (22 Août 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Et voili voilà



Merchi beaucoup


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Ta photo&#8230;



Je cite pas j'informe&#8230;

C'est _Argiope lobata_ ta bébête&#8230; 

Complètement inoffensive comme toutes les araignées tisseuses de toiles&#8230;


----------



## pascalady971 (22 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Désolé . Dit tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire pour présenter les photos comme vous?



Et comment qu'on fait pour poster (question sérieuse)


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2008)

pascalady971 a dit:


> Et comment qu'on fait pour poster (question sérieuse)



Il ne faut pas exagérer non plus ! Lis quelques posts plus haut tout est expliqué. Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2008)




----------



## springo49 (22 Août 2008)




----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2008)

À nouveau Saint-chély d'Arte 2008 : "Tout s'emboîte" par la compagnie du Grand Manipule, un spectacle tout à la fois poétique et soigné dans ses moindres détails.


----------



## two (22 Août 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2008)

​


----------



## soget (23 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos points disco. ​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Août 2008)

_3 août 2008_


----------



## toys (23 Août 2008)

Merci de la reposter dans "Vos photos insolites", elle n'a clairement pas sa place ici. 

Un petit rappel.

et un autre

Foguenne


----------



## springo49 (23 Août 2008)




----------



## lmmm (23 Août 2008)




----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (23 Août 2008)

Voilà, il faut que je voie avec la taille et/ou la qualité maintenant.

Dit  lmmm, tu l'as marchandé à combien ton tour de gondole?


----------



## Aski (23 Août 2008)

Toujours en Ecosse, il jouait dans une rue piétonne.


----------



## Le_viking (23 Août 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Me voilà nouveau parmi vous, je suis également amateur de photographie. Je vois qu'il y a de bien belles compositions.
Aller je me laisse tenter et je me permet de vous déposer une de mes dernières, en toute modestie: Un coucher de soleil prise via la fenêtre d'un train...





Meilleures Salutations,

Le_viking


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2008)

* ( Infos ici.  ) *

 
​


----------



## Chang (23 Août 2008)

Comme un sale temps me retient a Hong Kong, je me suis dit, autant lui tirer le portrait, au temps. C'est la premiere fois que je "retouche" des photos ... p'tet j'en posterai d'autres de mes vacances ...


----------



## soget (23 Août 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (23 Août 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (23 Août 2008)




----------



## Dead head (24 Août 2008)

​


----------



## lmmm (24 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> Tof en pagaille...



Je sens que ça va piquer sous peu.
5 4 3 2 1...
(je crois qu'un petit tour là s'impose)

No flood






BLACK BAMBOO
​


----------



## mfay (24 Août 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> Y'en a trop


Coucou, c'est une photo par jour sur ce post, faut choisir


----------



## springo49 (24 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2008)

C'est moi ou ta photo est floue?
Comme celle-ci d'ailleurs
quoi qu'il en soit, soyez plus sélectif quand vous choisissez vos images.
A lire absolument, merci.


----------



## Aski (24 Août 2008)

D'autres photos de la galerie sur mon site


----------



## springo49 (24 Août 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est moi ou ta photo est floue?
> Comme celle-ci d'ailleurs
> quoi qu'il en soit, soyez plus sélectif quand vous choisissez vos images.
> A lire absolument, merci.


La photo est floue, c'est très net... 
Message reçu, j'essaierai de faire mieux la prochaine fois.

JP


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Août 2008)

Lucienne (mon modèle) et moi, vous remercions pour tous les petits ronds verts  et vous proposons, pour ne pas flooder, une fleur de magnolia Grandiflora qui, j'espère, apparaîtra nette.


----------



## piercoco (24 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18209


----------



## iFabien (24 Août 2008)

mfay a dit:


> Coucou, c'est une photo par jour sur ce post, faut choisir



1000 excuses ! :rose:


----------



## iFabien (24 Août 2008)

piercoco a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 18209



Saint-Guilhem le Désert ?


----------



## guiguilap (24 Août 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (24 Août 2008)

.







.​


----------



## piercoco (24 Août 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> Saint-Guilhem le Désert ?



Non, un peu plus haut ... la Couvertoirade sur le Larzac.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2008)

*port de Gwin Segal*​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (24 Août 2008)




----------



## Le_viking (24 Août 2008)

De très belles photos par ici 

Bravo velroy, dommage cependant à ce que ta fille soit trop centrée;

Sirdeck , c'est très classe, bell ambiance, lumière et belle compo.

guiguilap aussi c'est très original !

Moi je vous en remet une de cette après midi, sans prétention de qualité, c'est juste un test de superposition et d'autoportrait. ISO1600 pour le grain et ajout d'un calque orange pour effet sépia...


Message édité par Foguenne
Bienvenu ici.
Il existe un sujet spécialement dédié au autoportrait.

On peut poster des autoportraits ici pour autant que ce soit "vos plus belles photos". Comme tu notes: "Moi je vous en remets une de cette après midi, *sans prétention de qualité*" ta photo n'a pas sa place ici. 
Dans ce thread, il faut au moins que le posteur soit convaincu de la qualité de sa photo, même si tous ne seront pas de cet avis.  

Reposte ta photo dans autoportrait elle y sera parfaitement à sa place. 

En passant, méfie toi des remarques sur les photos des autres membres, ça dérive très très vite...
Foguenne


----------



## NightWalker (24 Août 2008)




----------



## ultrasrouche (24 Août 2008)

Un petit tour dans le nord de l'Inde


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 
​


----------



## eyescarz (24 Août 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (24 Août 2008)

ça remuait grave, chez nous à nice, c plus calme


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2008)




----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (24 Août 2008)

Un 747 de la compagnie Kalitta Air en approche de Bierset.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Août 2008)




----------



## Madeline (25 Août 2008)

_*Lumineux*​​_







BENQ DC E520 (j'ai pas mieux pour l'instant), sans retouche!​


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

​


----------



## EricKvD (25 Août 2008)

Pour mon tout premier post ici, j'ai choisi une photo prise lors de mes dernières vacances.
L'appareil est un Canon 350D équipé d'un Sigma 70-300.


----------



## toys (25 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2008)

Une ligne d'eau...




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Août 2008)

_3 août 2008_
Le soleil apparait enfin !


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (25 Août 2008)

Petite visite au musée de l'abeille. Pour une photo à travers une vitrine, je ne suis pas mécontent


----------



## nicolasf (25 Août 2008)

En direct du Canada et avant le retour demain (snif), une petite photo d'Amérique du Nord... 




_Reflet trouble à Seattle..._
(clic sur la photo pour tous les détails)​
Bonnes vacances à ceux qui en ont encore !


----------



## eyescarz (25 Août 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2008)




----------



## iFabien (25 Août 2008)




----------



## Nathalex (25 Août 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2008)




----------



## mado (26 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Le_viking (26 Août 2008)

Salut toujours et encore de bien belles photos !

Voici la suite pour moi, La Bnf à Paris:

_*Jeu d'angles:*_






a+,

Le_Viking


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

_(y en a bien 4 d'alignés, non?)_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Août 2008)

_3 août 2008_
Etape à Figeac : le soleil règne en Maître...


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2008)

Pour info : quasiment aucune retouche (hormis un petit boost du contraste), mais image polarisée prise à travers la vitre teintée du bateau à grande vitesse. Il s'agit (probablement) de l'ile située entre Kea et Tinos.
Edit (Pour Mado) : il y a aussi un pont sur les NGV Hellenic Seaways, accessibles même durant la traversée, sauf en cas de forte houle, naturellement.  ​ ​


----------



## mado (26 Août 2008)

Nous on a raté le NGV.. mais du coup j'ai pu photographier du pont 
​




​


----------



## lmmm (26 Août 2008)




----------



## toys (26 Août 2008)

​


----------



## springo49 (26 Août 2008)




----------



## piercoco (26 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18236


----------



## iFabien (26 Août 2008)




----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (26 Août 2008)




----------



## madapple (26 Août 2008)

Bienvenue ici, mais avant de participer, tu vas commencer par lire les règles du lieu. 

Ta photo fait 3648 x 2736 pixel et 2,7 Mo à la place du maximum de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale et 150 Ko.
Bref, tu viens de battre un nouveau record. 

Tu trouveras dans ce thread les infos qui t'expliqueront comment poster une image correctement. 

Merci,
Foguenne


----------



## eyescarz (26 Août 2008)




----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)

Lire les consignes de portfolio... 


ÉDIT : foguenne plus rapide que "roadrunner"...


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (26 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> Bienvenue ici, mais avant de participer, tu vas commencer par lire les règles du lieu.
> 
> Ta photo fait 3648 x 2736 pixel et 2,7 Mo à la place du maximum de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale et 150 Ko.
> Bref, tu viens de battre un nouveau record.
> ...



T'inquiète, on est tous passé par là


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2008)




----------



## Raf (27 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> T'inquiète, on est tous passé par là



Non...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Le_viking (27 Août 2008)

Hello à tous, Bien dormi ? 

voilà une petite dernière, La _Tour Eiffel_, j'ai essayé de la prendre sous un autre angle que les gens de d'habitude.. (même si elle a du être prise sous tout ses angles..) à vous de juger :





Merci encore à tout ceux qui commentent mes photos via les points disco, j'apprécie beaucoup vos commentaires constructifs.

Bien bonne journée à toutes et à tous,

Le_Viking


----------



## guiguilap (27 Août 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2008)

_à mon fils qui a retrouvé le sourire_ ​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Août 2008)

_4 août 2008_
Mon Dieu que c'est haut vu d'en haut


----------



## mado (27 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Alesc (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour !


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (27 Août 2008)




----------



## wip (27 Août 2008)

​


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

Berlin...


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Août 2008)

Premiers essais de photos argentiques avec un vieux Canon FTb!​


----------



## Raf (27 Août 2008)




----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18247


----------



## joubichou (27 Août 2008)




----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2008)




----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Premiers essais de photos argentiques avec un vieux Canon FTb!​



ah...mon premier boitier


----------



## iFabien (27 Août 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (27 Août 2008)




----------



## roukinaton (27 Août 2008)

​
Bucolique....


----------



## iQuest (28 Août 2008)

We learn the rope of life by untying its knots.
- Jean Toomer


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

​


----------



## willsdorf (28 Août 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (28 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Août 2008)

Près de l'étang du Vaccarès


----------



## mado (28 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Alesc (28 Août 2008)




----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (28 Août 2008)

STOP !!!!!!

J'ai été patient jusque là mais STOP !



Relis ceci bien attentivement:


alèm a dit:


> Rappelons la définition du titres Postez vos plus belles photos. Postez : ça vous le comprenez peut-être un peu trop d'ailleurs, le terme vous parait sûrement comme un ordre, une obligation, il ne faut pas l'entendre comme ça (même si le créateur du sujet originel est fort en thème et en philosophie), ce titre est ancien, à l'époque, les gens étaient timides (c'est une vertu à ce niveau). Considérez juste ce titre comme une invitation, vous n'êtes pas obligés de vous y soumettre. Vos : certains ont du mal à comprendre que "vos" implique que les photos soient d'eux.Ca peut se comprendre, le français est un peu vague semble-t'il Plus Belles : j'ai mis les deux mots ensemble parce que Plus renforce le Belles (c'est quand même bien fait les langues, même dans le novlangue on utilise le plus), donc là, c'est périlleux mais il faut comprendre que de vos photos il faut en tirer la substantifique möelle (ou l'essence, je suis assez poétique ce matin), c'est-à-dire non pas une belle photo que vous auriez prise et que vous aimez bien mais un de vos plus belles photos. C'est-à-dire, non pas une photo qui vous plaise mais une de celles qui vous touche le plus et que vous avez aussi le plus réussi. Comme dirait mon ami DocEvil, je connais peu de gens qui font une de leurs plus belles photos par jour voire même plusieurs. Faites-vous chaque jour des photos qui déchirent l'anus des contempteurs la vue des âmes fébriles et les curs énamourés ? je ne le crois pas, faites preuve d'humilité. Soyez critiques avec vous-même. Ne nous forcez pas à l'être à votre place. Il se trouve que dimanche mon appareil reflex numérique a engrangé 200 photos sans compter les vues de nos appareils argentiques. Croyez-vous que je vous ai soumis pour le moment l'une d'entre elles ? Non. Une photo insolite paraitra dans la journée quand j'aurais le temps de la conformer à mon idée. Un peu de maturation ne fait pas de mal. Le sujet n'est ni là pour vous servir de blog, ni pour vous permettre de poster toutes les photos de votre dernier voyage (j'en sais quelque chose, je reviens de 15 jours de vacances entre Nantes, Barcelone, Orthez et Montpellier). Le sujet se nomme "Postez vos plus belles photos" et je vous invite à réfléchir à ce sujet jusque ce soir.



et ceci. 



Amok a dit:


> Il n'est pas question d'avoir des images nickels et un comité de selection. Et d'ailleurs, ce forum portfolio est géré par deux modos dont la fonction est d'indiquer les règles précises, ce qu'ils font régulièrement. Ce qui me hérisse, c'est le côté quasi systématique de _certains_ de poster du flou et du n'importe quoi. Est-il obligatoire de poster pour exister ?! C'est comme dans 72 heures : participer pour le principe, même si on a rien d'intéressant. Du moment que ca a un lointain rapport avec le binz, allons-y. Bon, d'accord.
> Mais en plus, dès le départ indiquer que "ouais, elle est floue, ou pas géniale, ou mal traitée mais qu'on la poste quand même" et que ce discours soit récurent, il faut m'expliquer clairement l'interêt, là. Parce que je ne suis pas très très malin et que je n'en vois pas. Et quand je ne suis pas d'accord, je le dis. Ce n'est pas un album de famille, ici, ou destiné aux copains. Que l'image ne plaise pas à tout le monde, c'est évident, mais qu'elle ait au moins un interêt disons... "global", dans le sens ou à défaut d'être apprécié par tous, chacun peut en apprécier la composition, le sujet, les teintes, le traitement. Ca laisse quand même de la marge pour ceux qui ne sont pas pros, non ?
> 
> Des tas de posteurs "non pro" participent ici. Mais ils font attention a selectionner leurs images, au minimum, par respect pour les autres. Et il y en a aussi qui, partis de loin ont évolué plus ou moins spectaculairement. Ceux là furent-ils l'objet de réflexions ? Non, car il y avait une volonté derrière de "profiter" positivement des autres, d'avoir une critique, un retour sur leurs images. Jamais ceux là ne se sont contentés d'un flou, d'un bougé, quasi en le revendiquant...



Pour te laisser réfléchir à tout ça, je t'écarte momentanément de ce thread. 

Foguenne


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2008)

Statue coupée, perspectives en berne, thème qui aurait eu plus sa place dans le sujet "Photos insolites", et image hors format "accepté" ici (max : 700 pixels).

Notre Ange Noir cumule...


----------



## springo49 (28 Août 2008)




----------



## itako (28 Août 2008)




----------



## Amok (28 Août 2008)

Paul, reste calme, je t'en conjure !!!!!   


Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est 700 pxls et moins de 100 Ko , non ? Ceci étant, joli félin,  iTako.


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Paul, reste calme, je t'en conjure !!!!!
> 
> 
> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est 700 pxls et moins de 100 Ko , non ? Ceci étant, joli félin,  iTako.



N'était-ce point passé à 800 / 150 ?? :love:


----------



## itako (28 Août 2008)

joanes a dit:


> N'était-ce point passé à 800 / 150 ?? :love:





Exact, perdu 

_ "Dans Portfolio, la *taille des images* ne doit pas dépasser 800 pixels en largeur ou hauteur maximale, pour un poids de 150Ko maximum._"

Je me suis fais avoir une fois, je recommencerais pas!

Merci : )


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2008)

Alors au temps pour moi : je vais m'auto-infliger le supplice de l'iPod ! 

J'ai "entendu' Alem hurler tant de fois sur "ses" 100 Ko et "ses" 700 pixels que l'écho de ses posts me font encore vibrer le marteau, l'enclume et l'étrier au mépris de toute logique !


----------



## nicolasf (28 Août 2008)

Toujours à Seattle, mais du côté de Space Needle... 




_As usual_, vous pouvez cliquer sur la photo pour d'autres infos et tailles...
Par ailleurs, il y a plein d'autres photos du coin disponibles en cliquant ICI.​


----------



## GroDan (28 Août 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2008)




----------



## benjamin (28 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Exact, perdu
> 
> _ "Dans Portfolio, la *taille des images* ne doit pas dépasser 800 pixels en largeur ou hauteur maximale, pour un poids de 150Ko maximum._"
> 
> ...



J'ajoute que ces quelques contraintes sont désormais fort utiles lorsque l'on tente de suivre vos aventures photographiques depuis un iPhone.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (28 Août 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2008)




----------



## joanes (28 Août 2008)

sans retouche, juste un peu de contraste


----------



## eyescarz (28 Août 2008)




----------



## tractopel (28 Août 2008)

Devant un écran géant se tenait une foule silencieuse et recueillie.
C'était le 4 avril 2005 sur le parvis de Notre-Dame à Paris.


----------



## Captain_X (29 Août 2008)

comme quoi y'a encore des gens qui se recueillent devant autre chose que des joueurs de foot ...


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Août 2008)




----------



## Alesc (29 Août 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (29 Août 2008)

​


----------



## nikolo (29 Août 2008)

Toujours aussi belle tes photos Fat boss Slim. tu as mis combien de temps pour descendre voir ses merveilles cr si à chaque coin de France tu t'arretes faire une photos....


----------



## nicolasf (29 Août 2008)

Toujours au même endroit, mais point de vue différent... le Space Needle de Seattle émergeant de l'Experience Music Project.




Clic pour d'autres infos et tailles​


----------



## wip (29 Août 2008)

Fat Boos Slim...  




​


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2008)

Wip...


----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Août 2008)




----------



## tractopel (29 Août 2008)

Hier tu as dit hier à Jax - Ange Noir  :

Pour te laisser réfléchir à tout ça, je t'écarte momentanément de ce thread. 

Foguenne[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi tu te mets en colère ? Parce que ses images ne sont pas aux normes des instruments des poids et mesures ? ou parce que tu n'aimes pas ses photos ?
J'aimerais, et peut-être quelques autres avec moi, savoir si tu le "punis" pour des raisons disons "calculées" au pixel près (et de trop apparemment!) ou bien si c'est pour des motifs plus subtiles dont on discute depuis l'homme de Lascaux et qui concernent le sentiment du beau et la formation du goût (tout un programme dans les facs de sciences humaines; on a passé, toi et moi, l'âge des études mais pas lui, peut-être).
Je crois que tu as un fils, et sans vouloir mêler ta vie privée à tout ceci, tu as sans doute remarqué que les enfants sont sensibles à la justice. Tu les entends parfois dire : "c'est injuste", et là tu perçois que tu n'as peut-être pas tout à fait bien agi vis à vis d'eux, ou qu'à tout le moins tu t'es mal expliqué. Dans sa vie d'adulte, on accepte mal d'être puni, sauf quand on sait avoir fait une belle connerie, bien exprès - ce qui est assez rare, non ? Mon sentiment, peut-être subjectif, c'est que notre ami, qui a 21 ans je crois, est plein de fougue et d'intentions honnêtes, et s'il ne fait pas tout à fait les choses dans les règles de l'art, eh bien qu'on lui explique; et, au final, s'il n'a pas bien saisi, qu'on le laisse être ce qu'il est, et qu'on l'accepte comme tel. On n'est pas dans un tribunal ici.
Crois-moi, je ne me sens pas l'âme d'un donneur des leçons, mais je tenais à dire que j'ai été choqué de voir qu'on pouvait se faire virer d'un forum parce qu'on n'était pas dans la norme (j'exclus, bien évidemment, le racisme, les injures, la grossièreté, etc, ce qui n'était pas son cas), norme au demeurant sujette à discussion.
Enfin, laisse-moi te dire que je t'estime; j'espère que tu ne me tiendras pas rigueur de cette intervention pour la "défense des droits de l'homme et du citoyen" . Je ne déborde pas d'activité épistolaire sur le forum de macgénération, mais je lis ... et j'apprécie. J'ai eu le temps de me faire un point de vue sur les uns et les autres, comme sur toi d'ailleurs. Beaucoup de gens intéressants, sincères, ouverts, créatifs et serviables... Avec en prime de la bonne humeur : c'est tant mieux comme ça, et que ça continue !
Amicalement.


----------



## asticotboy (29 Août 2008)

Remarque bien rédigée mais à mon avis sans intérêt. Il y a un règlement, respectons-le... et la bonne humeur ainsi que les gens intéressants seront toujours là de toute façon. Je comprends l'agacement des modos pour avoir déjà été là pour faire ma petite connerie au mauvais moment... ...


----------



## joanes (29 Août 2008)

Pour les bêtes qui font crrrr crrr crrr et celles qui font bzzz bzzz bzzz :mouais:  



et ça n'a pas de rapport avec les posts précédents


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2008)

_trois jours de repos pour mon ami Lastrada, le temps de la ceuillette_ 
_(ou cueillette)_

See you on sunday


----------



## joubichou (30 Août 2008)




----------



## plovemax (30 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2008)

​ 



ben le retour est plus rapide que prévu, bravo 
du coup on peut respecter une photo par jour


----------



## SirDeck (30 Août 2008)

.






.​


----------



## iNano (31 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Jolie photo...










_Y a comme un écho..._


----------



## maiwen (31 Août 2008)

Battersea Power Station, London​


----------



## mfay (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## eyescarz (31 Août 2008)




----------



## Amok (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## goonie (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Alesc (31 Août 2008)




----------



## badboyprod (31 Août 2008)

Pour ma première j'ai choisi une photo prise sur le vif lors d'un voyage à Santa Monica...


----------



## Le_viking (31 Août 2008)

Le retour des vacances ce fait sentir pour certains, de très belles photos, bravo aux différents auteurs.

Pour ma part, voici une petite prise de l'_*école Militaire*_ à Paris:









Bien amicalement,

Le_viking


----------



## mado (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## magicPDF (31 Août 2008)

Dans les basses gorges du Verdon


----------



## NightWalker (31 Août 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (31 Août 2008)

Peter Lindbergh aux rencontres d'Arles 2008


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2008)

A mi chemin entre lilas et l'amok...


----------



## iFabien (31 Août 2008)




----------



## nicolasf (31 Août 2008)

... mais changement de position !




Clic pour agrandir et autres infos...​


----------



## Le_viking (1 Septembre 2008)

Petite désat, sur la bugatti:





Bien bonne journée à toutes et à tous,

Le_Viking


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## r0m1 (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (1 Septembre 2008)

Sténopé_1/4 de seconde​


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Septembre 2008)

.





​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## kitetrip (1 Septembre 2008)

Et sans pied... Décidément je trouve que les stabilisateurs sont de plus en plus convaincants


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Michele Bugliaro (1 Septembre 2008)

Merci de lire ceci.  Une photo/jour. Foguenne


----------



## Alesc (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## nicolasf (1 Septembre 2008)

Pont couvert près des cascades rendues célèbres par Twin Peaks...​


----------



## plovemax (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2008)

San Sebastian beach...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Septembre 2008)

mais elle ne sera pas coutume :

Voir la pièce jointe 18304


Les plages de San Francisco, au mois d'août qui rappellent la phrase de Mark Twain : "l'hiver le plus froid que j'ai vécu est un été à San Francisco...", il avait pas tord le bougre.


----------



## mado (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Le_viking (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## TheWildman (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## supatofa (2 Septembre 2008)

...glagla


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2008)

Petit message de service, Yvos est le nouveau modo de Portfolio. 
Merci de lui réserver l'accueil qu'il mérite.

Attention, nous avons constaté une certaine dérive par rapport à ce sujet.
Autant, nous ne répéterons jamais assez que les participants doivent être très strict quand au choix des photos qu'ils nous montrent, autant il est inacceptable de se faire insulter/embêter parce que certains trouvent leurs photos nulles.

Ce sujet est ouvert À TOUS !!! Chacun doit-être exigeant avec lui-même, tenter de progresser, de mieux sélectionner ses images, mais pour autant, si des images "pas terribles" sont postées ici, il n'y a pas mort d'homme. N'oublions pas que nous avons tous débuté un jour avec plus ou moins de bonheur. Bref, un peu de tolérance que diable.

S'il y a bien un truc génial ici, c'est de voir la progression de certains, encore faut-il qu'on leur laisse le temps de progresser.

Un coup de boule vert avec des "conseils" pour aider le participant à progresser me semble plus utile que des coups de boule rouge haineux, insultants, blessants.

Yvos et moi-même sommes la pour calmer les ardeurs des débutant très/trop enthousiastes, pas la peine d'en rajouter.

(Je connais un modo dont les premières photos ici ressemblaient à ça, il n'a pas été banni pour autant....  )

Merci, Paul


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Bienvenue dans ton nouveau travail, Yvos !


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2008)

Photo ultra classique et ultra prise, mais il faut bien le dire, ce point de vue est exceptionnel... 




Yellowstone Canyon, depuis Artist Point​


----------



## willsdorf (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (2 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> ...(Je connais un modo dont les premières photos ici ressemblaient à ça, il n'a pas été banni pour autant....  )
> 
> Merci, Paul


Au moins, elles ne penchent pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Septembre 2008)

Bienvenue Yvos.


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

[MODE relou] on est pas en train de virer macro là desfois ? [/MODE relou]


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> [MODE relou] on est pas en train de virer macro là desfois ? [/MODE relou]



Si, mais je ne pense pas que ça soit interdit, puisqu'une macro peut très bien être une des plus belles photos...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Yhaaa, mais vous êtes des maniak des photos ? Elle sont magnifique !


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si, mais je ne pense pas que ça soit interdit, puisqu'une macro peut très bien être une des plus belles photos...




surtout que les photos dont vous parlez ne sont pas "strictement" des macros .

_vous pouvez reprendre votre activité photographique_


----------



## iFabien (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2008)

Dans les Corbières, le temps se charge des gravures rupestres, même en l'absence d'hominidés 





Salut à Yvos  plus qu'à sa place ici
Et le dernier texte de Foguenne est 
(ceci dit, les épines d'alèm vont manquer )


----------



## NightWalker (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (3 Septembre 2008)

_et d'innocence_

​


----------



## IceandFire (3 Septembre 2008)

Geronimo of the sea...


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Septembre 2008)

_(cliquez pour agrandir)
_
Nikon D300 / Aperture / Silver Efex Pro


----------



## Madeline (3 Septembre 2008)

*Mon voisin s'est fait faire des mèches d'automne*





​


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Coquelicot psychédélique.



​


----------



## Le_viking (3 Septembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Rome (en voyage) :


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Bon, ce sont de simples photos, mais elle sont belle :
> http://picasaweb.google.fr/lancelothardel/VoyageARome#
> A l'avenir je complèterai l'album.



non elles sont pas belle .... belles à la limite 
mais tu sais ce serait surtout plus intéressant d'en poster une ou deux directement dans le fil. Il est fait pour ça, pour qu'on voit des photos directement sans avoir à aller sur les sites de chacun 

edit : bonne idée


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Rome en voyage :




Moretel de Maille (France, a coté de Grenoble chez ma soeur) :


_Edit: Lanceloth, il y a une règle qui invite les membres à ne publier au maximum qu'une photo par jour. J'en laisse donc une sur les trois initialement postées. Merci de respecter cela  _

Edit : Desolé :rose: J'y ferais attention a l'avenir.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Septembre 2008)

ca va saigner.


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca va saigner.


Qu'est ce qui va saigner ? 
Edit : Desoler.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui va saigner ?


Toi !!!

Au revoir&#8230;



			
				FAQ a dit:
			
		

> &#8230;De même, une seule photo par post et une seule photo par jour par sujet, ceci à des fins de choix et de limitation de l'abondance de chacun&#8230;



Maux d'Edith : Yvos le nouveau modo d'ici est intervenu entre-temps&#8230; Il est gentil Yvos&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2824007125_5c72cef74a_o.jpg​



C'est vraiment magnifique ! 

C'est une photo retouchée en "toile", ou c'est une photo de toile ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2008)

A mon avis c'est tout bêtement un plaquage de texture.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Septembre 2008)

oui un truc tout basic même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Un peu comme l'instinct.


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2008)

_Vous êtes en train de me bizuter ou quoi ? 

*On en revient aux photos, maintenant, merci* 
_


----------



## Sly54 (3 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est vraiment magnifique !
> 
> C'est une photo retouchée en "toile", ou c'est une photo de toile ?





jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis c'est tout bêtement un plaquage de texture.





Captain_X a dit:


> oui un truc tout basic même




 C'est effectivement tout bêtement et "basiquement"  un plaquage de texture avec au préalable un traitement sur le visage car je voulais la faire ressembler à une poupée de cire!  

Et pour ne pas flooder :





​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Septembre 2008)

Angel of the beach...(j'adore le surf...)


----------



## nicolasf (4 Septembre 2008)

Apple Store University District à Seattle... 
en attendant les photos de la potentielle version française, si version française il y aura... ​


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (4 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Montagne pfrés de Meretelle de Maille :





Edit : Celle la est plus belle !


----------



## guiguilap (4 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Pas trés jolis mais bon, sa vaut le coup.
> 
> Miting aérien a grenoble le 7 Aout 2007 :
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/lancelothardel/SL-_zxExikI/AAAAAAAAAPw/HuAg0w--jZk/s720/AixAnnecy (180).JPG



Je ne sais pas si tu as vu, mais c'est "postez vos plus belles photos"... Alors si c'est pas joli selon toi... :mouais:


----------



## Eniluap (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jugnin (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (4 Septembre 2008)

.





Pour couper court à tout risque de débat,
je précise que cette photo ne contient aucun "trucage"
et le rendu final est loin de rendre justice à ce que fut cette lumière 

PS : Merci à tous pour vos remarques sur ma photo précédente ​


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Septembre 2008)

Ce que je préfère la-dessus c'est la toute petite cabane accrochée comme elle peut sur cette montagne.
Et penser que des gars l'on construite, on sait pas trop comment.

Trop belle ta photo, je te la pique en fond d'écran. 




EDIT: je parle de la photo de jugnin, hein. Faut être précis, c'est vrai. J'aurais du citer.


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2008)

J'ai retrouvé Sonnyboy, prisonnier de la nature


----------



## NightWalker (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## pascalady971 (5 Septembre 2008)

> Eniluap

On dirait un Monet !

_Pas de citation directe des photos, merci _


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalady971 a dit:


> On dirait un Monet !


Ben toi tu va devoir passer a la caisse si tu n'édite pas ton message: on ne cite pas les photos.


----------



## Alesc (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (5 Septembre 2008)

Dans la région d'Angoulême (France).



​


----------



## guiguilap (5 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Le_viking (5 Septembre 2008)

_Merci de respecter les contraintes de taille et *de poids* -> image trop lourde. De nombreux outils existent pour satisfaire à ces règles_

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/2018483415_e8bcd68a34_o.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2008)

_Edit: suite à des remarques reçues, je précise que cette photo ne penche pas  _
_ D'une part, il y a un effet de distorsion qui rend courbe "l'horizon" du lac, et par ailleurs l'horizon "visible" n'est pas parallèle à la prise vue - le brouillard se confond avec la glace qui s'avance sur la droite_
_ Oh et pis je vous m"rde, j'assume _ _- au moins, les règles de poids et de taille sont-elles respectées_ 
​


----------



## iFabien (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2008)

En Barousse, le temps est passé sur la pointe des pieds entre soleil et ombre.


----------



## nicolasf (5 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## two (5 Septembre 2008)

La pitchoune s'est cassé le tibia une semaine plus tard


----------



## GroDan (5 Septembre 2008)

Réouvrez 72 heures pour convaincre !​


----------



## esope (6 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## guiguilap (6 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## nicolasf (6 Septembre 2008)

Paysage de Yellowstone...​


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2008)

> _Guiguilap : non, demain il n'y aura pas moules pour accompagner ta photo  . Un peu respect pour tous ceux qui sélectionnent leurs photos avant de poster, qui s'abstiennent ou qui parcourent simplement ces pages. Une photo par jour est une limite maximum, pas une obligation_  _Alors évite de nous infliger cela, merci _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

Mais boule-z-y la gueule en rouge au lieu de discuter!...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Septembre 2008)

Non c'est pas au Mexique mais dans le Luberon


----------



## link.javaux (6 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (6 Septembre 2008)

Je voudrais ne JAMAIS bouler rouge, mais là, je me retiens....:hein:


----------



## Craquounette (6 Septembre 2008)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2008)

et les effets de la tempête de 1999 encore très visibles : yapu d'arbres debout !


----------



## g.robinson (6 Septembre 2008)

1/125sec - F4,5​


----------



## guiguilap (6 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> > _Guiguilap : non, demain il n'y aura pas moules pour accompagner ta photo  . Un peu respect pour tous ceux qui sélectionnent leurs photos avant de poster, qui s'abstiennent ou qui parcourent simplement ces pages. Une photo par jour est une limite maximum, pas une obligation_  _Alors évite de nous infliger cela, merci _



Désolé, J'avais faim et j'étais fatigué...  

Promis, je ne posterai une photo seulement si elle en vaut la peine... :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2008)

Saint-Aventin, sur le chemin de Peyresourde




PS. Monsieur, Fat boss slim, il fait rien que de se promener un peu partout, c'est pas humain, à peine (re)rentré, j'ai déjà envie de repartir


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (6 Septembre 2008)

Pour Lalis, encore un petit Sténopé...aprés, j'arréte ?



​


----------



## iQuest (7 Septembre 2008)

La forêt et la rivière Ouareau offrent à ses campeurs des paysages magnifiques et bucoliques.
Je recommande chaudement à tous ceux qui font du camping au Québec.


----------



## willsdorf (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Rob'pom (7 Septembre 2008)

_Image *trop lourde* pour affichage direct! 150Ko maxi. Merci de lire les règles, toutes les règles _


http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8223/dsc6259fd8.jpg

Edit : Toutes mes excuses


----------



## guiguilap (7 Septembre 2008)

​
(encore désolé pour la photo d'hier, ma faim a rattrapé ma raison )​


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Non c'est pas au Mexique mais dans le Luberon


J'avais posté une photo du même endroit il y'a quelques années


----------



## guiguilap (7 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'avais posté une photo du même endroit il y'a quelques années



Elle est magnifique ta photo jpmiss !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2008)

Saint Jean De Luz 7:53...


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## inzenavy35 (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## itako (7 Septembre 2008)

La photo est brute et le cadrage est barbare mais j'aime bien, surtout qu'elle est pas facile a prendre en photo celle la!


----------



## SirDeck (7 Septembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2008)

Ilford HP5 plus 400


----------



## Alesc (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## AuGie (7 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

En montagne je ne sais plus où :




Vraiment magnifique ! Je l'adore !


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2008)

Près de l'estuaire...


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2008)

Le Mas d'Azil ou comment passer sous une montagne sans avoir à creuser un tunnel : la rivière l'a déjà fait.


----------



## vleroy (8 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2008)

Quand le ciel s'égare...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2008)

quand "l'accentuation" aussi non ?


----------



## itako (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Nathalex (8 Septembre 2008)

_Canon 30D - 50mm - 125 ISO - f3.5 - 1/1000_​


----------



## two (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (8 Septembre 2008)

Tara née le 29 juin 2008, elle est adorable et pleine de vie :love:





​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (8 Septembre 2008)

​
A noter, le lézard qui chatouille les pieds du défunt...


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## kasarus (8 Septembre 2008)

Une petite photo de vacances que je trouve super belle, mais c'est peut-être le souvenir. 
(bon, je dois dire que j'ai hésité énormément avant de poster ici, car il y a vraiment de très bons et talentueux photographes ici)











P.S: Si vous avez des conseils/critiques, etc... ne vous gênez pas.
 Edit: Désolé, c'est réparé. (argh, je me la joue mamyblue... )


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2008)

Quelle photo ?!...
Si elle provient d'un album sur ton profil...
Faudrait qu'il soit "public", cet album...


----------



## itako (9 Septembre 2008)

Quelques problèmes, notamment au niveau des gris et de la ligne de fuite, mais bon !


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2008)

Trois de sortie...


----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2008)

_La haute déf sur Flickr comme d'hab_​


----------



## Rob'pom (9 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (9 Septembre 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

hum.....je .........

no comment!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18384


----------



## r0m1 (9 Septembre 2008)

sandy1977 a dit:


> hum.....je .........
> 
> no comment!!!!!!



Ca c'est du premier message !!!! 

Edit: C'est bien mieux comme ça


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2008)

Bon, un peu d'Aubrac des vacances de ce été (l'été n'est pas terminé mais les vacances)


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## IP (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## nicolasf (10 Septembre 2008)

Castle Geyser
(et si vous voulez d'autres infos sur Yellowstone, vous pouvez visiter le blog qui va avec  lien dans la signature)​


----------



## AuGie (10 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2008)

Power flower...


----------



## iFabien (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2008)

En Lozère, au-dessus de la vallée du Lot, la butte de Cénaret.


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> touffe



Elle est floue ou c'est le fait que le modèle soit peigné comme un dessous de bras qui donne cette impression?
:mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2008)

Sometimes, the sun is not in the sky...


----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2008)

_là pour la taille au dessus_​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Rob'pom (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Alesc (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

Il y a un truc de reposant chez Macmarco, c'est une sorte de refus de l'anecdotique et du sensationnel...


----------



## Madeline (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a un truc de reposant chez Macmarco, c'est une sorte de refus de l'anecdotique et du sensationnel...





Personnellement j'aime beaucoup le regard que Macmarco pose sur le monde  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a un truc de reposant chez Macmarco, c'est une sorte de refus de l'anecdotique et du sensationnel...


----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2008)

_clique pour la taille au dessus_​


----------



## GroDan (12 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a un truc de reposant chez Macmarco, c'est une sorte de refus de l'anecdotique et du sensationnel...



Oui, c'est un aventurier du quotidien possédant l'art de sublimer les temps faibles !
C'est un compliment !






_2 fans visitant la galerie de Macmarco _​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a un truc de reposant chez Macmarco, c'est une sorte de refus de l'anecdotique et du sensationnel...





Madeline a dit:


> Personnellement j'aime beaucoup le regard que Macmarco pose sur le monde  :love:





ZRXolivier a dit:


> /IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="GroDan, post: 4819161"]Oui, c'est un aventurier du quotidien possédant l'art de sublimer les temps faibles !:up:
> C'est un compliment !
> ...



:rose:

:rose:
:love:


:rateau:


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2008)

En voila un qui a des érections incontrôlé, je plussois aussi et je rajoute que j'aime beaucoup et que vos analyses me semblent bien cohérentes.

C'est sur ton myspace que j'ai trouvé plein de bonnes choses aussi.


----------



## Kahouane (12 Septembre 2008)

Première participation, j'ose...
En route vers le Cap Nord
Fjord Porsangen
Norvège - Finmark - août '08


----------



## Rob'pom (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2008)

j'ai beaucoup hésité avant de poster celle-ci, je la trouve très expressive, pleine de sous-entendus...mais belle, je ne sais pas...


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2008)

La première photo que je suis contente de faire depuis des mois :hein:
Et oui, Jean-Marc on t'aime :love: :love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (12 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2008)

Et moi j'aime la pachôlle... Mais la charte m'interdit de poster des tofs....


----------



## r0m1 (12 Septembre 2008)

Contacte moi par MP alors !!!!!


----------



## lmmm (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## plovemax (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2008)

Femi Kuti @ fête de l'huma 2008 






j'adore ce 70-200 f2,8 canon :love:  (prise de vu a f2,8 bien sur  )​


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## esope (12 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2008)

La fabrique et l'escalier...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Majintode (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2008)

_moins angoissante que celles de momo-fr.
_


----------



## iFabien (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## kena73 (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Jec (13 Septembre 2008)

By Jec at 2008-09-13​


----------



## Virpeen (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (13 Septembre 2008)

On a rien à envier à l'atlantique...






... le mistral en plus ​


----------



## goonie (13 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Septembre 2008)

_Sculpture sur la porte de "Notre Dame de la Treille" à Lille_​


----------



## cornelie (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> photo brest


Cornelie, supprime l'option de ton Coolpix: "incrustation de la date sur la photo".


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (14 Septembre 2008)

​
Même les chats aiment et défendent les Mac...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2008)

Quelques jours à Londres (London Eyes)






Une photo/jour, merci. Foguenne

Mince j'avais oublié....

Je reviendrai demain avec la suivante alors.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2008)

Ouh là mon petit remy. T'as pas lu les consignes toi...


----------



## r0m1 (14 Septembre 2008)

c'est un "quadriptique" vertical......:mouais:


Edit: Merci Paul, maintenant ma vanne elle vaut plus rien


----------



## Rob'pom (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## nicolasf (14 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2008)

Une courbe contrecarrée...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (14 Septembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Septembre 2008)

_Compagnie "les fées railleuses" (cirque aérien)_​


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui ont parfois des problèmes avec une météo capricieuse ces temps-ci  dites-vous que l'hiver ça peut être beau (un matin en Lozère par exemple)


----------



## iFabien (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

_
D300  70/300  filtre polarisant hoya (merci pour le fil sur les filtres)
1/8000  ouverture 5,6  focale 280  Iso 200
Légèrement désaturée sur capture NX2_


@sandy : faut la redresser ta photo et augmenter les contrastes ​​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Alesc (15 Septembre 2008)

Si cette image est gênante ou hors charte, je m'en excuse et l'enlèverai dans la minute.


----------



## Kahouane (15 Septembre 2008)

Cancale, Marée basse
Mai 2008


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2008)

Deuxième volet du quadriptyque londonien

London Eye v2


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Rob'pom (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (15 Septembre 2008)

pour faire plaisir à Captain_igloo   et à ses amis


----------



## eyescarz (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2008)

Presque un autoportrait  , cette photo m'est chère


----------



## naturalbornsamy (15 Septembre 2008)

... Sur son trône


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2008)

Divagation visuelle en écoutant Beck - The Information...


----------



## Jec (16 Septembre 2008)

"escaliers en dur, victimes sur les murs ..." hum.
​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2008)

*( Click to zoom.  )*

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

​ 
*Ma fille constance *​


----------



## vleroy (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2008)

​


PS : cela dit  pour la simplicité pure et dure


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## r0m1 (16 Septembre 2008)

Je m'essaye à la photo de sport... 








Beaucoup d'éléments à prendre en compte pour obtenir un cliché sympa.... pfiouu le déchet que j'ai eu en une après midi


----------



## guiguilap (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Rob'pom (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## eyescarz (16 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (17 Septembre 2008)

​

_et demain une simple pour faire plaisir aux puristes_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Demain la couleur.......​


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Alesc (17 Septembre 2008)

[HS]Ta signature, elle fait mal aux yeux   [/HS]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Rob'pom (17 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2008)

I wish...one day...fly in the sky...


----------



## r0m1 (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2008)

3ème volet du quadriptyque londonien...

Kew Gardens


_edit : la photo est par là pour ceux qui souhaitent la voir
ps: la prochaine fois, je supprime le message entièrement  

_


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

_oulà, 500 Ko, c'est lourd remy...je te laisse quelques minutes pour réduire le poids...150 Ko maxi_._..après, ça coupe _


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Septembre 2008)

edit : oui, c'est une oursonne aussi. ​


----------



## eyescarz (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

_N'oubliez pas qu'il est aussi indiqué qu'il faut éviter les séries en sélectionnant les meilleures, les plus représentatives ..NY est grand ..._


----------



## eyescarz (17 Septembre 2008)

Message reçu


----------



## vleroy (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Dead head (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Alesc (18 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2008)

oué pour changer


----------



## lanceloth (18 Septembre 2008)

Hautes-Alpes (la maison que l'on voit c'est le chalet ou je logais pendant mes vacances aux Hautes-Alpes)


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2008)

Non rien... je repasserai quand mon iDisk se sera décidé à enregistrer la version "light" de la photo...

C'est systématiquement la version "Sumo" qui revient alors que j'ai enregistré 2 fois la version allégée en écrasna t normalement la version précédente!! :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

Dis, tu le fais exprès?


----------



## Alesc (18 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Non rien... je repasserai quand mon iDisk se sera décidé à enregistrer la version "light" de la photo...
> 
> C'est systématiquement la version "Sumo" qui revient alors que j'ai enregistré 2 fois la version allégée en écrasna t normalement la version précédente!! :mouais:


 Change le nom du fichier pour la basse def (en mettant par exemple _bd avant l'extension) ou utilise un service de stockage fiable :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> Change le nom du fichier pour la basse def (en mettant par exemple _bd avant l'extension) ou utilise un service de stockage fiable :rateau:


 j'ai voulu remplacer les fichiers existants par des versions allégées de façon à modifier également la taille des fichiers déjà postés (après qu'Yvos m'ait rappelé la règle)...
mais je crois que je vais regarder de prêt ta 2ème suggetsion.

MobiletteMe commence sérieusement à m'énerver ... :hein:


----------



## Madeline (18 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> MobiletteMe commence sérieusement à m'énerver ... :hein:



T'es pas le seul... 
*ÇA* c'est parfait je trouve


----------



## GroDan (18 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Hautes-Alpes (la maison que l'on voit c'est le chalet ou je logais pendant mes vacances aux Hautes-Alpes)
> _Ma meilleure diapo de le vacances de moi_



Super, du grand art ! On en redemande !


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2008)

celle là je l'avais jamais eu encore ... fort, très fort


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2008)




----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2008)

Cette fois c'est la bonne...

Dernier volet du périple londonien aux Kew Gardens


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Septembre 2008)

.





​


----------



## eyescarz (18 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

​ 
Premier essai.......​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2008)

Une autre de "The Illuminated Crowd"​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (19 Septembre 2008)

Au fait..magnifique ta photo Jpmiss mais..peut pas bouler   ..


----------



## iFabien (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## esope (19 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Madeline (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

"Circaciens".......​


----------



## Kahouane (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (20 Septembre 2008)

Choppé dans mon jardin, l'autre jour...


----------



## guiguilap (20 Septembre 2008)

J'aimerai pas séjourner dans ton jardin alors... :rateau:


----------



## ElGeko (20 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'aimerai pas séjourner dans ton jardin alors... :rateau:




Ça tombe bien, j'aimerais pas non plus que tu séjournes dans mon jardin!


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Euphorbia (20 Septembre 2008)

​



​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Septembre 2008)

Et même, si c'était l'heure de l'apéro, je vous assure monsieur le juge que le Canon 400D n'avait rien bu lui


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Dead head (21 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (21 Septembre 2008)

Non je n'ai pas la tête dans les nuages...


----------



## r0m1 (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est un peu forcé sur les curseurs non ? On dirait presque du dessin.


----------



## ElGeko (21 Septembre 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> C'est un peu forcé sur les curseurs non ? On dirait presque du dessin.



Non, je ne trouve pas... quels curseurs d'abord?


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et même, si c'était l'heure de l'apéro, je vous assure monsieur le juge que le Canon 400D n'avait rien bu lui



et c'est normal... en principe il y a toujours un deuxième arc en ciel dit de deuxième ordre (aux couleurs inversées par rapport à celui de 1er ordre); Seulement on le remarque rarement car son intensité lumineuse est beaucoup moindre.


----------



## iFabien (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mfay (21 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Septembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (22 Septembre 2008)

Paul, le fils d'un ami.


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (22 Septembre 2008)

Laura de chez ©Karin Model !!! je suis très content pour elle...


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Laura de chez ©Karin Model !!! je suis très content pour elle...



Nous aussi : elle a retrouvé son paréo ?!


----------



## IceandFire (22 Septembre 2008)

non juste un contrat !


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## esope (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (22 Septembre 2008)

Contact avec des lentilles.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (22 Septembre 2008)

EOS 40D - 140mm F4 - iso 1000 - 1/50
:love:
La caravane passe lors de Cergy Soit! samedi soir


----------



## momo-fr (23 Septembre 2008)

Au lever de la lune...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

[/URL]​ 
​


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Septembre 2008)

Edit : doit y avoir un soucis sur Imageshack !


----------



## quenaur (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## cornelie (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mfay (23 Septembre 2008)

Batman est mort sur la plage



​


----------



## esope (23 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## AuGie (23 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2008)

quien sabe


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2008)

_première véritable séance photo_
_La haute déf par_ *là*
_la série par_ *là*​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Une photo/jour, merci.  

OUPS erreur du modérateur, ç-à-d moi, Foguenne. 

J'autorise donc Sandy1977 a poster 2 photos aujourd'hui et lui demande d'accepter mes excuses pour cette erreur. 

Foguenne


----------



## iFabien (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (25 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Septembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour ce déluge de CdB :rose:- du coup j'en poste une prise quelque mètre plus loin.


----------



## iFabien (25 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (25 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## r0m1 (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (25 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (25 Septembre 2008)

Un peu de sucre sur pied...


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2008)

_La même en plus grand *là *_
*La série complète ici*​


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2008)

ElGecko, c'est pas un peu violent comme traitement? :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ElGecko, c'est pas un peu violent comme traitement? :afraid:


Ben sur celle là j'aime bien perso. Ca fait un peut infra rouge. (Peux pas bouler alors je profite de la digression du modo pour le dire   )


----------



## neomeria (25 Septembre 2008)

ElGeko, ta photo est très belle


Renaud.

http://www.art-addict.com


Personnellement je vous présente celle ci


----------



## ElGeko (25 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ElGecko, c'est pas un peu violent comme traitement? :afraid:



T'aime pas ça, être traîté violemment?


----------



## ElGeko (25 Septembre 2008)

Merci JPMISS et NEOMERIA!

@Neomeria: j'aime aussi pas mal, mais dommage qu'elle soit un peu crâmée dans les hautes-lumières. Cela dit, c'est vraiment pas évident face aux reflets du soleil, donc... ça passe très bien!


----------



## neomeria (25 Septembre 2008)

En tant que photographe je ne me suis jamais attardé sur ce site. Cela dit c'est une mine d'or pour ce qui s'agit de résoudre les problème de nos mac, ou tout simplement pour améliorer l'utilisation. J'espère que vous aimerez mes clichés autant que j'aime les votre

_Edit: Neomeria, bienvenue parmi nous...une lecture des règles s'impose avant toutes choses...tu auras tout le temps de nous faire apprécier tes productions tout en respectant le principe d'une photo par jour  _


----------



## ElGeko (25 Septembre 2008)

VLEROY: elle gagnerait, à mon sens, à être légèrement sous-exposée celle-ci, de façon à ce que le texte sur la pierre tombée (!!!) soit lisible. De plus, elle gagnerait en atmosphère, je pense.


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2008)

_Je précise qu'on limite au maximum les échanges directs ici parce que c'est sans fin, *surtout* s'ils font référence à des échanges dont nous n'avons pas connaissance...sinon, cela devient incompréhensible ...Benjamin n'a pas été avare sur les moyens d'expression directs hébergés par le forum...MP, messages dans les profils, etc..._


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## piercoco (25 Septembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18598


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2008)

*clique pour l'image en plus grand là*
​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (26 Septembre 2008)

​ 
Enfin tranquille!​


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est mon Birthday today :style: il fallait marquer le coup...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> C'est mon Birthday today :style: il fallait marquer le coup...
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2890386100_70476d6cea.jpg



Et alors, t'as marqué?  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2008)

Apparement il l'a pas mis au fond...


----------



## iFabien (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (26 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (27 Septembre 2008)

_Bronica SQ/80mm
Portra VC 160
2005__​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## vleroy (27 Septembre 2008)

*haute déf par là*


_une petite série de nuit à Alençon *ici*_​ 
@humanfly: on est souvent dans les mêmes modes  Ta photo me rappelle des essais à Montréal dans un petit bar. J'essaierai d'en mettre une avec la serveuse


----------



## quenaur (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (27 Septembre 2008)

Quand Eve croque la Pomme...


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mefysto (27 Septembre 2008)

i Fabien
ta photo est ... MAGIQUE !!!
J'adore..


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2008)

​
iFabien


----------



## willsdorf (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (27 Septembre 2008)

Vache de garde!!!​


----------



## joubichou (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## nicolasf (27 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

​ 

​


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Septembre 2008)

*Aller, Une petite, Ca fait Longtemps !!!





​*


----------



## quenaur (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Agrippa II (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voici le château de Sercy (XIV-XVème siècle), en Saône et Loire, pris depuis la route menant à Cluny.


----------



## Picouto (28 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2008)

​



sonnyboy a dit:


> Pour faire pareil, très simple, prenez un chat, jetez lui des pierres.. attendez...


   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Captain_X (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (28 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Chang (28 Septembre 2008)

Depuis le phare des baleines, sur l'ile de Re ... cet Ete ... 

​ 



​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2008)

Tiger power...


----------



## joubichou (28 Septembre 2008)

Des filles qui dansaient dans les arbres,superbe


----------



## Captain_X (28 Septembre 2008)

j'ai des photos du Championnat de France d'ouverture d'huitres avec les dents, avec des filles qui dansent couvertes d'algues...

mais j'ai peur d'être hors-charte


----------



## r0m1 (28 Septembre 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> j'ai des photos du Championnat de France d'ouverture d'huitres avec les dents, avec des filles qui dansent couvertes d'algues...
> 
> mais j'ai peur d'être hors-charte



Des moules, sûrement, mais là, pas de problème ce ne sont que des huîtres....

Edit: PPF:


----------



## fanou (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (28 Septembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2008)

"Constellation" Merci à M. de m'avoir inspiré ce titre ​


----------



## neomeria (29 Septembre 2008)

Renaud
Art-addict.com


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2008)

j'en ai bouffé des kilomètres d'autoroute, des cent mille à l'année... J'en ai vu des scènes à la con... mais un hélicoptère qui attérit sur les voies, la foule qui descendait des voitures pour aller au spectacle, c'était la première fois... Et ce putain de soleil...
C'est curieux, quand c'est reparti, la vitesse des véhicules est devenue subitement normale, à croire qu'il faut voir un pauvre type se faire tronçonner pour comprendre qu'une tonne cinq à 130 km/h, c'est au mieux un outil pour aller d'un point A à un point B, et surtout un jouet potentiellement mortel... ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

​ 

" un chasseur sachant chasser......."​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2008)

si mon tigre pouvait le bouffer...:mouais:...oui je déteste la chasse


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (29 Septembre 2008)

Plongeon dans l'inconnu...​


----------



## Alesc (29 Septembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Plongeon dans l'inconnu...​


 Oh, un screenshot de Crysis ! :love:
Ils abusent un peu sur le HDR


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Septembre 2008)

Je vous épargne les 267 autres clichés de la série


----------



## piercoco (29 Septembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18644


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2008)

piercoco a dit:


> une photo qu'elle est pas dans les règles



L'édit est mieux que l'original 
 n'en demeure pas moins qu'elle est floue



_Edit : les contraintes d'affichages sont respectées puisque piercoco utilise le principe de la pièce jointe -> tu ne visualises que la vignette et tu n'est pas obligé de voir le fichier lui même . Maintenant, ce genre de choses est à éviter parce que 1. ça encombre les serveurs Macgé  2. c'est assez décevant comme manière de publier_


----------



## ElGeko (29 Septembre 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> Oh, un screenshot de Crysis ! :love:
> Ils abusent un peu sur le HDR




C'est quoi, Crysis?
Je ne fais pas dans le HDR, perso. Un seul shoot, une seule exposition, en RAW, c'est tout.


----------



## Alesc (29 Septembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> C'est quoi, Crysis?
> Je ne fais pas dans le HDR, perso. Un seul shoot, une seule exposition, en RAW, c'est tout.


C'était une boutade (de Dijon) : je trouve que ton image fait très jeu vidéo, notamment le vert fluo de la végétation et l'espèce de halo dans les feuillages : on se croirait dans un jeu vidéo récent qui (ab)use du HDR (comme Crysis par exemple).


----------



## neomeria (29 Septembre 2008)

ma photo du jour








Renaud, Artiste Photographe
From www.ARt-ADdict.com


----------



## Captain_X (29 Septembre 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> Oh, un screenshot de Crysis ! :love:
> Ils abusent un peu sur le HDR



c'est tout piqué sur MYST


----------



## iFabien (29 Septembre 2008)

Photo prise avec mon vieux Coolpix, il y a quelques années...


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Septembre 2008)

Après avoir pris des conseils auprès de MacGéistes, je me lance. 
C'est une première, elle vous plait ?

Pour Info : c'est la ville de Lille ce soir au couché du Soleil ! vu du 10ème étage d'un immeuble






Y'a un Lillois pour me donner des cours de photos numériques?


----------



## Boisson1994 (29 Septembre 2008)

/Users/romainboisson/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/16 août 08/DSC02752.JPG alpe d'huez aout 2008

_Edit: Pour pouvoir poster correctement, tu peux aller lire ce sujet_
_Par la même occasion, jette un oeil sur les règles de Portfolio_


----------



## cornelie (29 Septembre 2008)




----------



## fanou (29 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Madeline (29 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (29 Septembre 2008)

.




​
Vu que Vbubull ne veux pas  :
- iFabien, tes dernières photos (surtout celle de wall-e) 
- JP, j'ai gaspillé toutes mes cartouches Vbubull, ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## neomeria (30 Septembre 2008)

Renaud
from
www.art-addict.com


----------



## Dead head (30 Septembre 2008)

Au loin, le phare de Cordouan, situé à sept kilomètres en mer sur un plateau rocheux, à l'embouchure de l'estuaire de la Gironde (France)



​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 ( Détail de la voiture du bas dans *ce post*.  ) 

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

​ 
J'ai volontairement pousser sur les curseurs, cette photo est le symbole d'une superbe journée......​


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2008)

Le même point de vue qu'hier, mais en horizontal. Finalement je préfères.

http://jahrom.free.fr/omignia2.jpg

_Trop lourd, Jarhom.....;je laisse le lien comme cela tout le monde peut aller voir_


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> _Trop lourd, Jarhom.....;je laisse le lien comme cela tout le monde peut aller voir_



Oups, désolé, c'est parce que je poste également sur un autre forum ou les conditions ne sont pas aussi contraignantes...  (800 pixels et 200ko)


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

_Depuis le temps que tu traînes ici, tu sais bien que c'est super contraignant, hein ...si au moins tu avais posté une photo de fleur, tu aurais pu avoir un passe droit! _


----------



## ElGeko (30 Septembre 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> C'était une boutade (de Dijon) : je trouve que ton image fait très jeu vidéo, notamment le vert fluo de la végétation et l'espèce de halo dans les feuillages : on se croirait dans un jeu vidéo récent qui (ab)use du HDR (comme Crysis par exemple).




Ha ben je ne connais pas CRYSIS et l'herbe n'est pas si fluo que ça... je veux dire qu'elle est assez comme ça, ici, dans nos hauts perdus... mais bon... si t'as cru que c'était du HDR ben je suis content donc... d'autant qu'en général, j'aime bien les "écrans jeux vidéos", je les trouve toujours très graphiques et esthétiques.


----------



## ElGeko (30 Septembre 2008)

​
La suite du jeu vidéo donc... ​


----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2008)

Une concurrente aux championnats de France d'élagage


----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (30 Septembre 2008)

tout le monde, ça faisait un bail...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2008)

toute petite série sur cette église de Saint Cénery *là*
et j'aimerai vos avis sur *celle là* que je ne poste pas. Merci.

@iFabien :   c'est un plaisir à chaque fois 
@jpmiss: sublime ta série Québec de nuit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

​ 
Pour les antis chasse, l'objectif n'est pas de vous convaincre  juste par cette photo vous montrer que la chasse offre un superbe spectacle de la nature.​ 
Accompagné d'un chasseur, j'ai découvert des endroits magnifiques.......​ 
" on pose le cerveau et on contemple"........​


----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2008)

sandy1977 a dit:


> " on pose le cerveau........"



Ah ça pour un chasseur c'est essentiel... d'ailleurs la plupart le laisse ou ils l'ont posé...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2008)

Jahrom :  xxx, oui certes mais on peut aussi se balader de la sorte sans fusils


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Octobre 2008)

Et surtout, on peut se balader avec son cerveau et sans chasseur.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> on peut aussi se balader de la sorte sans fusils


Par contre en période de chasse il vaut mieux avoir un gilet fluo et une trompette si on veut pas se faire tirer comme un lapin en se baladant dans la fôret.


----------



## discolan (1 Octobre 2008)

Un petit coucou à BcB au passage !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Jahrom :  xxx, oui certes mais on peut aussi se balader de la sorte sans fusils


 
belle réponse, la ballade peux se faire sans le fusil, la seule chose que je rajouterai est la suivante: les chasseurs connaissent certains lieux parfois d'une accessibilité difficile mais le spectacle en vaut le détour, il ne faut pas oublier que pour etre chasseur il faut avoir une bonne connaissance de la nature


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2008)

Mon arme...des fleurs et un 85...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

je lui mettrais bien une cartouche moi aussi :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2008)

t'as mis du temps !!!


----------



## iFabien (1 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2008)

_ 
Bon, comment voulez-vous que je sois crédible si je me marre avec vos conneries?!? 

Bref, on laisse les gros calibres au vestiaire et on revient au photos, sinon je tire à vue _


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## ElGeko (1 Octobre 2008)

Viendez-y!





​


----------



## guiguilap (1 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## neomeria (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
voici ma petite contribution du jour en espérant qu'elle vous plaiera








Renaud
From
www.ARt-ADDict.com


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vagues sur le Lac​




Everybodys gone surfin
Surfin in Vevey


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2008)

sympa les rouleaux, mais ça manque de surfeurs :love:


----------



## Captain_X (1 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Everybodys gone surfin
> Surfin in Vevey



Rien ne vaut la version de M.O.D


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> Rien ne vaut la version de M.O.D


J'aime bien la version de The Jesus & Mary Chain aussi 

PPF:



​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2008)

Ci tri jouli tous ci beaux immeubles, missiou Jipé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> t'as mis du temps !!!



Il peut pas être partout, mais je suis jamais loin non plus...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2008)

oui je sais !  Tic et Tac


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Octobre 2008)

Aller pour une fois je change de répertoire photographique... Je m'essaye a aut' chose...




http://g.imageshack.us/img232/sanstitrens5.jpg/1/​


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

_Photo réalisée avec le canon EOS30D du paternel. J'ai bien aimé le bruit du boitier, très différent des Nikon. _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## discolan (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

FlickR est en carafe ce matin !?


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> FlickR est en carafe ce matin !?



un soucis vers 10h00 mais tout semble revenu à la normale


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2008)

Chris&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Endymion 3057 (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (3 Octobre 2008)

...prise cet été avec l'iPhone (désolé pour la qualité...)


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (3 Octobre 2008)

_petite série sur le laguiole de papy_
clic​


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (3 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (3 Octobre 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> ...prise cet été avec l'iPhone (désolé pour la qualité...)​



Ne t'excuse pas, la photo est belle tout de même.
D'ailleurs certains ne font pas mieux avec de meilleurs appareils...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2008)

Le sujet (le fantôme en crin de cheval de Javier Perez) était fantastique. Pas super bien éclairé, là où il était exposé. J'ai fait une série avec l'iphone, aussi, mais rien n'était très bon.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2008)

c'est oncle machin ?   ok ok ok =>


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Octobre 2008)

Voilà ce que font certains avec un iPhone...


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2008)

_ÉDIT : cette photo et celle-ci ont été prise à Treignac, petit village où se tenait un festival BD, la semaine dernière... 
Photos prises entre deux scéances de dédicaces...
"Ma life est un ouikende"©... _


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## jahrom (3 Octobre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> mini foguenne​




Dis donc gamin, tu vas tout de suite rendre les schlapettes à Webo !!


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## discolan (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (3 Octobre 2008)

Crise de l'immobilier? Meuh non!


----------



## cornelie (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Binouche (3 Octobre 2008)

Et ce ****** de métro qui n'arrive jamais...


----------



## quenaur (3 Octobre 2008)

Première neige​


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## chupastar (3 Octobre 2008)

Je découvre ce sujet. Voilà ma dernière image:


----------



## Endymion 3057 (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2008)

on dirait un jeu vidéo...  mais lequel ?   doom machin non....?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> on dirait un jeu vidéo...  mais lequel ?   doom machin non....?


Y'a des aigles dans Doom?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2008)

non webo à trouvé... vas voir dans mon profil page


----------



## Bassman (4 Octobre 2008)

Yvos   :love:


----------



## willsdorf (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Octobre 2008)

_Spéciale dédicace pour GroDan!_ ​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (4 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> ​



Super !!

Je me permets de citer la photo, parce que là, ça devrait pas être trop gourmand en mémoire... hihi...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, voilà qui est corrigé !


----------



## ElGeko (5 Octobre 2008)

Au fond, à gauche, les iotches de King-Kong.​


----------



## vleroy (5 Octobre 2008)

Une petite série 0 tracas 0 blabla
clic​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## mfay (5 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, les deux photos précédentes vont très bien ensemble.
Faudrait les lier 




​


----------



## iFabien (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2008)

The last product of Eric...yesterday...


----------



## guiguilap (5 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (5 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ma vie privée!!!



Même dans mon bain vous me poursuivez!

Monsieur vous exagérez!!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Même dans mon bain vous me poursuivez!
> 
> Monsieur vous exagérez!!!



Si je peux me permettre, c'est pas encore ça "exagérer"..


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## vleroy (5 Octobre 2008)

mfay a dit:


> En tout cas, les deux photos précédentes vont très bien ensemble.
> Faudrait les lier
> ​



Ce d'autant que le surnom de la gamine, c'est crapaud


----------



## Liyad (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## maximeG (5 Octobre 2008)

_edit: pb réglé_


----------



## guiguilap (5 Octobre 2008)

maximeG a dit:


>



Ca marche pas ... Remplace l'adresse de la photo par > http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2198/igp2866dl3.jpg ...


----------



## GroDan (5 Octobre 2008)

maximeG a dit:


>



Nan, rien !:love::love:


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

mfay a dit:


> En tout cas, les deux photos précédentes vont très bien ensemble.
> Faudrait les lier ​



Comme ça, par exemple ?




Click for full size

Je crois que je vais en faire mon desk... Je peux  ?


----------



## r0m1 (5 Octobre 2008)

_Merci Jp   _


----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## joanes (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Binouche (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Majintode (5 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## AuGie (5 Octobre 2008)

Première au D700 :love:​


----------



## ElGeko (6 Octobre 2008)

Lost!​


----------



## guiguilap (6 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (6 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (6 Octobre 2008)

_ *Rupture Céleste*
EOS 450D - 5 octobre 2008



_​


----------



## quenaur (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## discolan (6 Octobre 2008)

© Tous droits réservés.


----------



## lmmm (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (7 Octobre 2008)

*Plein d'aventures...*
EOS 450D - 5 octobre 2008


----------



## vleroy (7 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

​ 

Une goutte d'eau......​


----------



## GroDan (7 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (7 Octobre 2008)

La fin du monde approche!​


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Octobre 2008)

*Wouf !!*



​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2008)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> je faisait juste a la référence d''un simple photo par jour & par personne... :rose: (ecrit en gros en dernier)
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas dramatique... je me souviens juste que ca avais déjà fermé parce que chacun postait deux trois photos par pages... :mouais:
> 
> ...



Il est dit une "photo par personne et par jour", pas une photo par personne et par page. Si il y'a peu de posteurs a un moment donné on peu très bien avoir plusieurs photos du même membre dès lors qu'elles n'ont pas été postés le même jour.  
Qui plus est je ne pense pas que nos modos soient sufisament diptéro-sodomites pour considérer que 24 heures pétantes doivent séparer 2 photos. Il suffit qu'une soit postée un jour et l'autre le lendemain (sans préjuger de l'heure) pour se conformer aux règles.

Tout à fait, le sujet est clos, merci. Foguenne


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Octobre 2008)

Pour ne pas flooder



Edit : grillé par jpmis


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2008)

il y a confusion, dm-xm2  on en revient aux photos, je ferai le ménage plus tard (pas pratique dans le bus avec un iPhone : p ). Le problème est clos car les règles ont été respectees selon moi


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> je ferai le ménage plus tard (pas pratique dans le bus avec un iPhone : p )



Comment il se la pète lui!


----------



## joanes (7 Octobre 2008)

y'a marcher sur l'eau aussi...

moi qui aime tant la diptéro-sodomie...


----------



## quenaur (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2008)

Ouf! Une page est passée, je peux poster...



​


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2008)

Un p'tit vert ?


----------



## GroDan (7 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouf! Une page est passée, je peux poster...
> 
> immeubles la nuit!
> ​



Tu l'as pas déjà mise celle ci ???


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Tu l'as pas déjà mise celle ci ???



Nan c'était celle là


----------



## GroDan (7 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan c'était celle là


C'est bien ce que je dis, c'est la même !:love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est dit une "photo par personne et par jour", pas une photo par personne et par page. Si il y'a peu de posteurs a un moment donné on peu très bien avoir plusieurs photos du même membre dès lors qu'elles n'ont pas été postés le même jour.
> Qui plus est je ne pense pas que nos modos soient sufisament diptéro-sodomites pour considérer que 24 heures pétantes doivent séparer 2 photos. Il suffit qu'une soit postée un jour et l'autre le lendemain (sans préjuger de l'heure) pour se conformer aux règles.



Tout à fait et comme tu le notes, nous ne sommes pas assez : "diptéro-sodomites" pour considérer que 24 heures pétantes doivent séparer 2 photos.


----------



## lmmm (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Tout à fait et comme tu le notes, nous ne sommes pas assez : "diptéro-sodomites" pour considérer que 24 heures pétantes doivent séparer 2 photos.



Ho, parle pour toi !


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2008)

tirhum me donne envie d'aller me balader 






Le festival Jazzèbre a commencé : dimanche, balade avec les musiciens dans le petit train jaune jusqu'en Cerdagne pour pique-niquer au soleil et en musique à 1300 m d'altitude sous le soleil (mais si, mais si ). Avantage du train : on est près des musiciens (au point d'avoir les instruments sur les genoux parfois ), inconvénient : le petit train jaune, ça ressemble plus à une bouteille d'orangina qu'à une DS


----------



## iFabien (8 Octobre 2008)

*Rose Bamba*
EOS 450D - 06 octobre 2008


----------



## Endymion 3057 (8 Octobre 2008)




----------



## dadoo113 (8 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouf! Une page est passée, je peux poster...
> 
> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/2224/p8293532vy8.jpg



je suis admiratif...! c'est avec quel matos? quels réglages? je n'ai jamais réussi à sortir une photo de nuit nette de mon 400d! mais bon je débute !!!

_edit : pas de citation directe des images, merci _


----------



## Lalla (8 Octobre 2008)

(mon coach me signale que le type est cramé, je prends bonne note, et la compression je ne sais pas comment faire mieux mais un jour j'apprendrai à corriger tout ça!)​


----------



## IceandFire (8 Octobre 2008)

Le format Carré c'est mon dada...
le vrai, l'unique celui qui permet une seule position(JP tais toi ! ) pas de vertical ou horozontal(re)...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> je n'ai jamais réussi à sortir une photo de nuit nette de mon 400d!


Si c'est juste un pb de netteté tu devrais essayer d'utiliser un trépied. 
Pour le reste va voir tes MP


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

​ 

Une goutte d'eau....​


----------



## ElGeko (8 Octobre 2008)

L'orage gronde, on va tous y passer, no problemo!​


----------



## Aski (8 Octobre 2008)

Prise hier au salon de l'auto


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2008)

_Je me permets au passage de rappeler qu'il est demandé d'éviter tant que faire se peut les séries...ElGeko, tes photos, aussi spectaculaires soient-elles, semblent assez proches (certainement le traitement particulier) alors je t'engage à sélectionner les meilleures et passer à autre chose _


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Octobre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (8 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mfay (8 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Eglise


Il me semble que tu as de la grosse pixelisation sur le sol 
Belles couleurs.


----------



## iFabien (9 Octobre 2008)

*Cat Power.*
Nikon Coolpix 2500 - 29 juin 2004


----------



## guiguilap (9 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2008)

Pour les curieux : le premier plan est une "toile" translucide peinte accrochée à un arbre, d'où l'effet de trame. En fait, aucune bidouille, aucun truc... Il suffisait d'attendre un peu que le vent positionne pile comme il faut ! ​


----------



## ElGeko (9 Octobre 2008)

Pas de série kidiz, pas de série... pfffff!   ​


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Octobre 2008)

_Kodak TriX - Clic pour agrandir_​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## plovemax (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (9 Octobre 2008)

.





​

PS : JP, macmarco


----------



## quenaur (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (10 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (10 Octobre 2008)

*Aude*
EOS 450D - 29 août 2008


----------



## willsdorf (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## joanes (10 Octobre 2008)

c'est.... un arbre


----------



## vleroy (10 Octobre 2008)

*une série sur bréhat*
clic clic​


----------



## ElGeko (10 Octobre 2008)

Cette fois-ci, c'est la fin! ​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2008)

chouette maquette !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (10 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## discolan (10 Octobre 2008)

© Tous droits réservés.


----------



## neomeria (10 Octobre 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
Photos du lac de Christus (Saint paul les dax- Landes)

Cliquez pour visiter ma galerie complète

Bonne soirée à vous


Renaud
from 
www.ARt-ADDict.com


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (10 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Octobre 2008)

_Montage réalisé à partir de 5 photos._​


----------



## Lalla (11 Octobre 2008)

Sans titre





​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (11 Octobre 2008)

*Palavas*
Coolpix  2500 - 29 mai 2004


----------



## yvos (11 Octobre 2008)




----------



## chupastar (11 Octobre 2008)

Un de mes portraits fait en Inde.


----------



## landrih (11 Octobre 2008)

hello
je sais pas mettre de photos...
alors venez les voir http://naoned.hautetfort.com/
si le coeur vous en dit...

_edit : ce n'est pas compliqué pourtant...la lecture de ce sujet peut t'y aider  _


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Octobre 2008)




----------



## neomeria (11 Octobre 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Cliquez ici pour accéder à mon site Web (accès galerie dès l'accueil)

Renaud
from
www.ARt-ADDict.com


----------



## landrih (11 Octobre 2008)

landrih a dit:


> hello
> je sais pas mettre de photos...
> alors venez les voir http://naoned.hautetfort.com/
> si le coeur vous en dit...
> ...


ok , merci, j essaye


----------



## ElGeko (11 Octobre 2008)

*Ils vont nous dire que tout ira mieux... demain!!!*
_(photo prise dans les cordes de lave de notre volcan)_​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Octobre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Octobre 2008)

Les missions du soir...


----------



## GroDan (12 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2008)

Fin de série...






​


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2008)

le bonheur ressemblait à ça aujourd'hui... alors ce soir quand il est allé se coucher et qu'il m'a dit, papa, je peux venir à la chasse avec toi? bah j'ai eu envie de poster cette photo 

Demain 8h00, l'après midi on emmènera les filles mais on laissera le fusil pour l'appareil, je vous emmène dans les marais... et après toutes les conneries que j'ai lu dans les posts précédents sur ce sujet, t'inquiète pas mon fils, on croisera pas d'écolo du 20ème là bas, ils se paument, s'enfoncent et meurent d'eux même, aidant ainsi involontairement à la chaîne alimentaire


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, mais là, non. Le sujet est vos plus belles photos. Cette chaise a sa place dans "vos photos insolites, mais pas ici. 
Foguenne


----------



## ElGeko (12 Octobre 2008)

Un choix bien difficile!​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (12 Octobre 2008)

*ART?*
Coolpix  2500 - 28 juin 2004


----------



## AuGie (12 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## phiel13 (12 Octobre 2008)

Août 2008 Cody, WY


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est mon écran où elle est complètement floue?


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est ton écran


----------



## piercoco (12 Octobre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18756


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## joanes (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Majintode (12 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (12 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (12 Octobre 2008)

Une petite depuis bien longtemps....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Humeur du jour&#8230;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Octobre 2008)

________


phiel13 a dit:


> Août 2008 Cody, WY


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Octobre 2008)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ​[]http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/5186/277831068719117395a5owq6.jpg[/]



Syd, ton digimarc est visible.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Octobre 2008)

.
.



.
.


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (13 Octobre 2008)

Lost island...​


----------



## Nathalex (13 Octobre 2008)

Juste au-dessus de Villard de Lans


----------



## iFabien (13 Octobre 2008)

_*En Pente*
Canon EOS 450D - 12 octobre 2008



_


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Alesc (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2008)

Un sable indiscret...


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2008)

​


@yvos et alesc


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## sylzanne (13 Octobre 2008)

Salut!

C'est mon premier essai, j'espère que j'ai bien tout respecté, si ça marche je reviendrai!







(Ascenseur!!! pas Ascenceur!! Quel nul alors!)


----------



## doudou83 (13 Octobre 2008)

*Ah l'automne !!!!







*​


----------



## alex42 (13 Octobre 2008)

Elle, elle date de mars...
Les kami sama de Kyoto...


----------



## joanes (13 Octobre 2008)

no, this is not a HDR


Yes this is Aubrac


----------



## r0m1 (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## phiel13 (13 Octobre 2008)

Août 2008 Cody, WY


----------



## phiel13 (13 Octobre 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> triptyque



J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec ton triptyque, pourtant je trouve ton site très sympa, et remplis de photos qui m'intéressent beaucoup plus.  En plus quelqu'un qui travail au M et qui rend hommage à Man Ray moi je dis respect


----------



## lmmm (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2008)

Jazzèbre : le petit train jaune avec de vrais morceaux de fanfare devant arrive en Cerdagne version pampa.


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2008)

​
J'ai quand même une vue sympa de ma chambre


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2008)

c'est quel jeux vidéo ça...


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Octobre 2008)

.


​


jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai quand même une vue sympa de ma chambre


:smileysuperjaloux: 
Note pour plus tard : penser à mettre jpmiss dans ma liste d'ignorés


----------



## iFabien (14 Octobre 2008)

_*Quelques violettes...*
Nikon Coolpix  2500 - 29 mai 2004



_


----------



## quenaur (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## sylzanne (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (14 Octobre 2008)

On a eu chaud, mais là, maintenant, c'est bon. Les charognards peuvent partir!​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Et celle-là, les gens ? Elle vous inspire aussi ? Je la passerais bien en sortie grand format pour tout dire. Votre avis rejoint-il le mien, ou me fourvoierais-je ? 






Lien pour la haute def, où le dégradé du ciel n'est pas pourri


----------



## naturalbornsamy (14 Octobre 2008)

@ Backcat: si tu as un bon imprimeur n'hésite pas, elle est vraiment sympa


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon, c'est pas trop l'endroit, mais Backcat, je pense qu'il va falloir bien gérer les profils pour garantir une impression pas trop décevante, vu que l'attrait essentiel du cliché, ce sont les couleurs et toutes les nuances subtiles. Si tu veux des infos la-dessus (mais vu que c'est pas trop loin de ta branche professionnelle, c'est certainement superflu ), il y a pas mal d'échanges sur les profils colorimétriques en cuisine.


----------



## doudou83 (14 Octobre 2008)

*






*​


----------



## Binouche (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (15 Octobre 2008)

*une petite série de ma grand-mère inspirée d'une photo
 que Rémy avait posté de sa grand mère* 
>> clic clic <<​


----------



## iFabien (15 Octobre 2008)

_*Un poisson...*
Nikon Coolpix 2500 - 26 juin 2004



_


----------



## sylzanne (15 Octobre 2008)

Je sais que ça fait un peu rêve de gosses (mais je suis encore un gosse), mais on plongerait bien dedans quand-même!


----------



## quenaur (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## soget (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (15 Octobre 2008)

Pas étonnant qu'on se coupe!​


----------



## macmarco (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (15 Octobre 2008)

*






*​


----------



## esope (15 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (16 Octobre 2008)

*D'ENCRE ET D'EAU*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 15 octobre 2008 -


----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2008)

_*zone de pêche &#8226; avril 2008*_

>> clic clic : une série sur Bretagne en Avril <<​


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## joanes (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (16 Octobre 2008)

_
Encore un sténopé_
​




​


----------



## ElGeko (16 Octobre 2008)

Au fond de mon frigo, ya des nanas qui papotent, j'y crois pas!!!​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2008)

le fond d'écran Apple© !!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2008)

Ah tiens j'y avais pas pensé


----------



## naturalbornsamy (16 Octobre 2008)

@ Rom1: je ne sais pas si c'est par chez toi: sortie de la mine de la colline de la colle noire au Pradet.


----------



## r0m1 (16 Octobre 2008)

Tu es effectivement bien par chez moi, pendant que je flâne avec les niçoises sur les terres de chasse de jp


----------



## willsdorf (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (17 Octobre 2008)

_Fin de la série d'avril, place à celle de mai..._​


----------



## Aladisse (17 Octobre 2008)

edit: la version dépoussiérée c'est mieux.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Octobre 2008)

cornelie a dit:


>


----------



## iFabien (17 Octobre 2008)

_*D'histoires sérigraphiques*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 15 octobre 2008 -



_


----------



## ElGeko (17 Octobre 2008)

Aujourd'hui commence le Dipavali (fête Tamoule de la lumière). 
Toujours très spectaculaire et colorée, c'est un vrai festin pour tout photographe qui se respecte! 
_(elle est un peu floue, je sais, mais il fait quasiment nuit, ya des centaines de gens tout autour, c'est un défilé, donc la fille ici avance... bref, dur, dur pour mon pauvre petit bridge là...)_​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## phiel13 (17 Octobre 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> edit: la version dépoussiérée c'est mieux.



Magique cette image


----------



## phiel13 (17 Octobre 2008)

Août 2008 Yellowstone , WY


----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2008)

respects !


----------



## itako (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Je ne l'avais pas encore dit mais bravo à tous et à toutes pour vos photos .


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (17 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Madeline (18 Octobre 2008)

@ Joubichou
Très inspirant  Bravo


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Octobre 2008)

.





​


----------



## Binouche (18 Octobre 2008)

​
Mon fournisseur officiel de bouquin. J'y vais à chaque fois que je passe dans le coin et je n'en ressors jamais les mains vides...


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2008)

en haute définition par ici​

_un petit special thanks à TibomonG4, jpmiss et Grodan pour toutes leurs explications et leur suivi_


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2008)

Un extrait de mon reportage en haute mer...


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Octobre 2008)

Et d'une


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Liyad (18 Octobre 2008)

Peyrou - Montpellier


----------



## SirDeck (18 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et celle-là, les gens ? Elle vous inspire aussi ? Je la passerais bien en sortie grand format pour tout dire. Votre avis rejoint-il le mien, ou me fourvoierais-je ?





yvos a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas trop l'endroit, mais Backcat, je pense qu'il va falloir bien gérer les profils pour garantir une impression pas trop décevante, vu que l'attrait essentiel du cliché, ce sont les couleurs et toutes les nuances subtiles. Si tu veux des infos la-dessus (mais vu que c'est pas trop loin de ta branche professionnelle, c'est certainement superflu ), il y a pas mal d'échanges sur les profils colorimétriques en cuisine.



D'autant que les couleurs ici sont dans des zones qui sont justement des zones de non-correspondance entre écrans et imprimantes. En effet, les imprimantes ont une gamme beaucoup plus étendue sur les valeurs sombres et plus particulièrement dans les bleus, les pourpres, etc.

Justement, sur les valeurs sombres, l'impression peut révéler des détails dans les ombres que l'écran ignore. Cela serait bienvenu à mon avis. l'image gagnerait en lisibilité avec des détails et de la matière, surtout dans le bas qui me semble un peu bouché.





jpmiss a dit:


> []http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9175/pa143670gz1.jpg[/]​


Jolie 
Cela fait très photo plasticienne tendance Dusseldorf  J'aime bien cette tendance


----------



## quenaur (18 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (18 Octobre 2008)

*Samedi 18 octobre...2 ans déjà !*
- Canon EOS 450D - 18 octobre 2008 -


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Cela fait très photo plasticienne tendance Dusseldorf


A tes souhaits!


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> ()Jolie
> Cela fait très photo plasticienne tendance Dusseldorf  J'aime bien cette tendance



Depuis que je l'ai vu, vBull me conseille de donner des points disco à d'autre avant de bouler à nouveau jpmiss. Ok, je suis moins assidu aux forums ces jours-ci, mais quand même ; pourquoi je ne peux pas donner plusieurs fois un cdb sur un post !? Faudrait déjà que j'en donne un me direz vous, mais quand même, y'a des cas où il faut pouvoir franchir les règles, _rules_ qu'on dit maintenant



jpmiss a dit:


> A tes souhaits!



Je dirais rien pour rester poli.
Le smiley big_grind doit y être pour beaucoup aussi, mais je dois dire que je partage le point de vue de *SirDeck*. Cette image fait partie, à mon sens, d'une série de *jp*. Si je devais la nommer, ce serait la série _en mouvement_ de la Méditerranée. Cette série, construite volontairement ou pas, pourrait tout à fait s'inscrire dans un processus de plasticité, de plasticien. Tout dépend ce que l'auteur veut bien y accoler  

Et l'image dont je parle


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2008)

>> haute définition ici <<​


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette image fait partie, à mon sens, d'une série de *jp*. Si je devais la nommer, ce serait la série _en mouvement_ de la Méditerranée. Cette série, construite volontairement ou pas, pourrait tout à fait s'inscrire dans un processus de plasticité, de plasticien. Tout dépend ce que l'auteur veut bien y accoler
> 
> Et l'image dont je parle


Perso j'y voyait plutot une sorte d'exercice de style. Une expérimentation technique.
Maintenant que je sais à quels résultats je peux m'attendre, j'envisagerait peut etre de faire une série qui s'inscrira "dans un procéssus de plasticité"   

PPF:



​


----------



## iFabien (19 Octobre 2008)

*German lager - Product of Germany*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 18 et 19 octobre 2008 -


----------



## willsdorf (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Octobre 2008)

.







.​


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## joubichou (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

La récolte du jour pendant la ballade dominicale en forêt.
J'espère que la poêlée de ce soir ne nous sera pas fatale.
Résultat dans huit à quinze heures​


----------



## Craquounette (19 Octobre 2008)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## AuGie (19 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (19 Octobre 2008)

*Regard subtile...*

Canon EOS 400D, f/5,6, 55 mm, 400 ISO


​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## cornelie (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (20 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Perso j'y voyait plutot une sorte d'exercice de style. Une expérimentation technique.
> Maintenant que je sais à quels résultats je peux m'attendre, j'envisagerait peut etre de faire une série qui s'inscrira "dans un procéssus de plasticité"




Et* ça* une sortie de secours qui donne le vertige


----------



## vleroy (20 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (20 Octobre 2008)

Mon chat a choppé un pauvre margouillat que j'ai réussi à lui retirer de la gueule avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Je l'ai donc mis à l'abris, dans un vase, hitoire qu'il reprenne un peu son souffle, le pauvre. J'en ai évidemment profité pour en faire une petite série de shoots, j'vais m'gêner hein! ​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## Lalis (20 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## lmmm (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2008)

_Je me permets de rappeler l'existence de ce sujet pour ceux qui souhaitent avoir un retour sur leurs photos, recueillir des conseils et des critiques. 
ps: aucun lien avec des photos récemment postées  _


----------



## r0m1 (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (20 Octobre 2008)

.




​


----------



## quenaur (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## sylzanne (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (20 Octobre 2008)

Attrapeur de ciel

Canon EOS 400D Digital, f/10, 21 mm, ISO 400


​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2008)

New York au petit matin. 1997.​


----------



## Binouche (21 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## WinMac (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (21 Octobre 2008)

*Lumière parfumée*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 20 octobre 2008 -


----------



## Picouto (21 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (21 Octobre 2008)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> _Orphelinat de Bonobos_




Je ne sais pas qui il regarde mais il a l'air drôlement content de le/la voir...


----------



## ElGeko (21 Octobre 2008)

Prise dans une usine de canne à sucre locale.​


----------



## vleroy (21 Octobre 2008)

_première photo de sport en intérieur peu lumineux
ISO 1250  1/400  f/3,2
Pas mécontent du résultat, vous en pensez quoi?_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2008)

Frédéric Gastard de la Campagnie des Musiques à ouïr dans le cadre du festival Jazzèbre à Perpignan pour le Grand Cabaret des Musiques à ouïr


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Octobre 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/2962091341_119a3ed41e_o.jpg

_Edit: image trop lourde (de peu) !!! 150 Ko maxi_


----------



## WinMac (22 Octobre 2008)

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/7417/p1230662aj3.jpg

 _Edit :Image trop lourde!!! 150Ko maxi_


----------



## vleroy (22 Octobre 2008)

>> en haute déf <<​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## sundance (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (22 Octobre 2008)

... t'as juste le temps de chausser tes skis en fait...​


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

_Petit interlude modération: les règles dans l'ensemble bien respectées , mais il y a encore quelques photos qui dépassent les limites fixées...c'est pas bien grave, mais faites encore attention à ce détail qui n'est pas forcément un  


_pour par flooder_ _​_
__



_​


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Petit interlude modération: les règles dans l'ensemble bien respectées , mais il y a encore quelques photos qui dépassent les limites fixées...c'est pas bien grave, mais faites encore attention à ce détail qui n'est pas forcément un _



Oups! Désolée, je n'avais pas vérifié! :rose:

Là voila à nouveau après modifications! 




​


----------



## Nathalex (22 Octobre 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Là voila à nouveau après modifications! ​



Ah non non non !! Pas de deuxième coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2008)

Pola...


----------



## iFabien (22 Octobre 2008)

*Sel noir*
Nikon Coolpix  2500 - 3 juillet 2005


----------



## quenaur (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Yannoux (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Voici une photo dont je suis fier (la nettete a pris un coup pour le Web):






PS : J'espere que c'est le bon post!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Reportage en Bretagne&#8230; et quand on peut enfin prendre le temps, on peut aussi faire des photos perso !

La Trinité sur Mer, à la fin du jour. Ce soir&#8230;

Merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La Trinité sur Mer, à la fin du jour. Ce soir
> 
> Merci pour vos commentaires :zen:[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Binouche (23 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2008)

*quelques photos prises sur la route hier*
>> clic clic <<​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## lmmm (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

lmmm a dit:


> http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/Himg517/scaled.php?server=517&filename=dieu3tk2.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480[/img
> [/U][/quote]Te manque un "]"sur ta balise IMG...
> Donc, ta photo :
> 
> [IMG]http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/Himg517/scaled.php?server=517&filename=dieu3tk2.jpg&xsize=%20640&ysize=480


----------



## lmmm (23 Octobre 2008)

oups,merci ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> _*Ana Popovic*_ ​


Je me ferais bien empoigner le manche! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour suivre la mode de la semaine:


----------



## ElGeko (23 Octobre 2008)

... comme je les aime... ​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Octobre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec ton triptyque, pourtant je trouve ton site très sympa, et remplis de photos qui m'intéressent beaucoup plus.  En plus quelqu'un qui travail au M et qui rend hommage à Man Ray moi je dis respect



Moi aussi j'ai du mal :rose:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Octobre 2008)

800 iso - 1/40e sec - f3,5 - JPEG


----------



## itako (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2008)

Un pola...? non une surfeuse...


----------



## fanou (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Liyad (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (24 Octobre 2008)

_*une petite série sur Cabourg*_
*>> par ici <<*​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Octobre 2008)

.





​


----------



## cornelie (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## itako (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (24 Octobre 2008)

*Attrapons le pompon*
- Canon EOS 450D + Poladroid - 18 octobre 2008 -


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Octobre 2008)

_la même en couleur et en haute définition >>_ par ici
_une petite série sur Alençon >>_ par là​


----------



## Picouto (25 Octobre 2008)

Que ce soit en couleur ou en N&B, les halos autour des arbres sont du plus mauvais effet.
Ils sont apparus à la retouche ou ils sont d'origine ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (25 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (25 Octobre 2008)

Rencontrer l'âme soeur?​


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2008)

Pour suivre la mode.   (Génial ce soft.  )


----------



## WinMac (25 Octobre 2008)

Crop d'une photo prise au télé 400 mm en instantané dans le milieu naturel (Singe Magot, espèce en voie de disparition) ​


----------



## iFabien (25 Octobre 2008)

*Robinets sur fond blanc*
- Canon EOS 450D - 25 octobre 2008 -


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Que ce soit en couleur ou en N&B, les halos autour des arbres sont du plus mauvais effet.
> Ils sont apparus à la retouche ou ils sont d'origine ?


marrant, je lui ai fait la meme remarque sur son FlickR


----------



## SirDeck (25 Octobre 2008)

.







.​


----------



## maiwen (25 Octobre 2008)

​

c'est vrai qu'elle est ... peut-être un tout petit peu surex ... mais c'est pas la question !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> c'est vrai qu'elle est ... peut-être un tout petit peu surex ... mais c'est pas la question !




j'aime bien


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## tweek (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2008)

et non ce n'est pas du bruit, c'est une texture à déguster en haute définition >> ici <<


----------



## ElGeko (26 Octobre 2008)

Que la paix tombe sur vous... ​


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2008)

Superbes, ces couleurs


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2008)

et ce filtre CS !


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci à vous pour les mushrooms.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## goonie (26 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## iFabien (26 Octobre 2008)

*Yoda*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 26 octobre 2008 -


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2008)

_Edit : toutes les explications données par JP_ en cuisine !  ​


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

plouf !​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Dead head (26 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (26 Octobre 2008)

Esprit troublé flou.

Canon EOS 400D Digital, f/5,6, 55 mm, ISO 400


​


----------



## Euphorbia (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2008)

en haute définition >> clic clic <<​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (27 Octobre 2008)

​ 
Absolument pas montée, évidemment.​


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2008)

New Toy...




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2975358652_1c6ef4abf9_o.jpg


----------



## Majintode (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Octobre 2008)

.




​
PS : JP, ta photo est  et ton tuto en cuisine, idem


----------



## esope (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas un tapis, c'est des champignons.







-> je suis loin :rose:


----------



## Yannoux (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Une photo prise avec mon ancien Canon Ixus 860IS, mise en N&B car je voulais m'essayer au N&B en le retouchant en suivant la methode du tutorial d'Apple et je suis pas mecontent du resultat


----------



## iFabien (27 Octobre 2008)

*Vitalogy**
(livre médical US des années 20 / Egalement titre et livret du 3ème album studio du groupe Pearl Jam)*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 26 octobre 2008 -






*Grand format et information sur la prise de vue - Cliquer ICI - *​


----------



## lmmm (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (28 Octobre 2008)

Jazzèbre 2008 : Pascal Comelade


----------



## vleroy (28 Octobre 2008)

*Toutes les tailles >> par ici <<
une de la même série en noir et blanc >> par là <<*​


----------



## ElGeko (28 Octobre 2008)

Certains doivent y croire, oui...​


----------



## Yannoux (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Encore une N&B  Je m'y essaye. C'est fou ce que l'on peut faire avec des objets de la maison et de l'imagination !!!:rateau:
Donc pour la photo, l'original a etait prise hier soir, l'elephant est couleur cuir marron fonce et le fond etait un mur pas tres blanc avec plein d'impuretees (restant de tapisserie --en train de relooker--). Ensuite travail de retouche via Aperture et puis voila le resultat final dont je suis tres fier :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Photo qui accompagne celle dans autoportrait ​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Jazzèbre 2008 : Pascal Comelade


Attend c'est bon là, on a déjà tous les rushs de photos de concert de Sydney tu va pas t'y mettre aussi!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2008)

tiens JP...:love:


----------



## ElGeko (28 Octobre 2008)

Yannoux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Encore une N&B  Je m'y essaye. C'est fou ce que l'on peut faire avec des objets de la maison et de l'imagination !!!:rateau:



Ha bon? Heu... Cough, cough... Pourquoi t'essaye pas alors?  




Yannoux a dit:


> Donc pour la photo, l'original a etait prise hier soir, l'elephant est couleur cuir marron fonce et le fond etait un mur pas tres blanc avec plein d'impuretees (restant de tapisserie --en train de relooker--). Ensuite travail de retouche via Aperture et puis voila le resultat final dont je suis tres fier :




Sans vouloir être méchant du tout, tu pourras être _*très fier*_ quand on verra, par exemple, les défenses de ton bel éléphant, sur le fond blanc de ton beau mur.
Mais là, désolé, c'est raté à ce niveau, même si on les distingue légèrement, c'est raté quand-même.


----------



## quenaur (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Attend c'est bon là, on a déjà tous les rushs de photos de concert de Sydney tu va pas t'y mettre aussi!


Heho !!! Avant c'était pas pareil ! C'était Jazzèbre *2007* !!


----------



## Dory (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour celle là, même recette que pour la précédente. J'ai juste modifié la balance des blancs.​


----------



## kasarus (28 Octobre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Ha bon? Heu... Cough, cough... Pourquoi t'essaye pas alors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Même si je sais qu'on n'a pas vraiment le droit de dire des commentaires, il me semble quand même que c'est son droit d'en être fier, non?

Chacun son niveau, chacun ses attentes, il me semble...

Que toi, tu n'en aurais pas été fier, ok, mais bon, en l'occurrence, c'est sa photo...


----------



## iFabien (28 Octobre 2008)

*L'arbre s'endort*
- Canon EOS 450D - 28 octobre 2008 -


----------



## cornelie (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Yannoux (28 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Même si je sais qu'on n'a pas vraiment le droit de dire des commentaires, il me semble quand même que c'est son droit d'en être fier, non?
> 
> Chacun son niveau, chacun ses attentes, il me semble...
> 
> Que toi, tu n'en aurais pas été fier, ok, mais bon, en l'occurrence, c'est sa photo...




Juste pour dire que ton commentaire est quand meme plus agreable.

Mais c'est sur que les photos de ElGeko n'ont rien a voir avec ce que je commence a faire! Genre *Celle-La* (Le travail de retouche, etc...)
De plus il faudrait des commentaires avec les intonations pour cerner ElGeko 

Voila le sujet est clos en ce qui me concerne.:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## iFabien (29 Octobre 2008)

_*Canette sur fond noir*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 28 octobre 2008 -



_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Yannoux (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

@NightWalker 

Edit: @IceandFire : Merci pour le niveau a bulle j'avais pas fais attention, par contre le pied ben j'en ai pas...:rose:
Edit 2: Recadrage et niveau.
Edit 3 : @hippo sulfite : Re-recadrage (c'est vrai que de De-centrer c'est pas plus mal) et outil "clonage" pour debarasser la photo des poteaux (photo prise le meme jour que le Grande Roue, Foire...lol)


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2008)

pied et niveau à bulle


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Même si je sais qu'on n'a pas vraiment le droit de dire des commentaires, il me semble quand même que c'est son droit d'en être fier, non?
> 
> Chacun son niveau, chacun ses attentes, il me semble...
> 
> Que toi, tu n'en aurais pas été fier, ok, mais bon, en l'occurrence, c'est sa photo...



Même si la forme peut paraitre un peu "directe" D), il me semble que le fait de poster ici vaut acceptation des critiques, pour peu qu'elles soient étayées. 
En l'occurrence, ce qui est dit n'est pas tout à fait faux, et si l'auteur de l'image en tient compte, cela lui permettra de progresser. Disons que s'il est fier de sa photo aujourd'hui, en la travaillant un peu plus il ne pourra en être que plus fier demain.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Ouais, mais si l'autre pouvait éviter dans le ton de nous faire sentir qu'il se prend pour le cartier-bresson de ce début de siècle, je pense que ça satisferait tout le monde&#8230;

La forme, c'est bien aussi, non ? Ou les voies privées&#8230;


_"Commentaire juste merdique, prétentieux, et sans aucun intérêt."
_  
Merde&#8230; je suis repassé en dessous de 18000 points discos :sleep:
Quel naze&#8230;


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La forme, c'est bien aussi, non ? Ou les voies privées



Oui, nous sommes d'accord. 
J'avoue ne pas suivre tout, et donc s'il y a un historique il n'entrait pas en ligne dans mon post.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2008)

un pied coute pas trop cher  prends un velbon© très bon rapport qualité prix, sinon d'occase un manfrotto... il existe pas mal de marques en fait...


----------



## vleroy (29 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Même si la forme peut paraitre un peu "directe" D), il me semble que le fait de poster ici vaut acceptation des critiques, pour peu qu'elles soient étayées.
> En l'occurrence, ce qui est dit n'est pas tout à fait faux, et si l'auteur de l'image en tient compte, cela lui permettra de progresser. Disons que s'il est fier de sa photo aujourd'hui, en la travaillant un peu plus il ne pourra en être que plus fier demain.



Ce qu'il dit est juste, les défenses manquaient de netteté  Il a demandé des avis, il en a eu, jusque là pas de soucis. Ce qui est pénible ce sont les commentaires directs sur le fil  Il y a d'autres moyens de le dire (je ne parle pas de la forme) et ce n'est pas faute de le rappeler.
Quant au posteur, il me semble qu'Yvos a créé un fil ad hoc 

bon allez une tite compo puisqu'internet est revenu:




_*
inspirée par cette peinture des gamins sur son camion
une petite série sur le camionneur >> par là <<*_​


----------



## ElGeko (29 Octobre 2008)

Un peu comme si les red boules pouvaient me les donner, en fait... Arf!​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2008)

_La raison pour laquelle il est souhaitable de limiter les commentaires est double:

- ça évite d'avoir les sempiternels "c'est beau/c'est moche", même si j'en conviens, ce genre de commentaires apporte un peu de chaleur...les MP's, commentaires dans les profils, etc, sont à votre disposition pour vous épancher et témoigner de votre amour 

- ça évite aussi les prises de becs, parfois dues à des incompréhensions, une expression maladroite ou des susceptibilités froissées. Une fois la boîte de Pandore ouverte, ça peut déraper et on ne s'en sort plus. Là aussi, les MP's etc sont là pour vous permettre de faire des remarques, etc.._

_Si toutefois vous avez des suggestions à faire, vous pouvez nous les transmettre par MP (mais pas trop quand même, hein  )_


----------



## quenaur (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Binouche (29 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (29 Octobre 2008)

Domb en concert

(oui c'est sur que le 40D est plus sujet au bruit que le D3 de Sydney bristow...)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (29 Octobre 2008)

Avec un peu de retard je participe moi aussi à la mode du Polaroïd


----------



## piercoco (29 Octobre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18917


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (30 Octobre 2008)

*Petite fille en balade*
- Canon EOS 450D - 31 août 2008 -


----------



## vleroy (30 Octobre 2008)

_Cette photo a été peu retouchée, une légère saturation du bonnet et deux trois nuages qui ont dégagé (on aurait dit des tâches de l'objectif). La lumière est telle qu'elle était..._ 
_Elle fait partie d'une série prise au Québec pendant l'été indien en 2007_ que j'ai enfin terminé de dépoussiérer *>> par là <<*

@jpmiss: c'est vraiment intéressant tes fumées


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (30 Octobre 2008)

Lumière et solitude​


----------



## WinMac (30 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## tweek (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

Eye and Cello...only, no fake....


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

J'aime bien le détail de la lentille de contact . Si seulement les photos des bouquins d'ophtalmo étaient de cette qualité !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

pour explication, il n'y a aucun trucages, juste que j'ai bricolé un cache sur ma boite à lumière de studio avec une vraie "table" de violoncelle de mon ami Eric Lourme luthier...voilou ! et oui la "petite" porte des lentilles de contacts..


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2008)

deux autres sur son site, plus chaud.

Chloe Levy


----------



## iFabien (31 Octobre 2008)

*... avec une lampe, un tube en carton et un tee-shirt noir*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 30 octobre 2008 -


----------



## vleroy (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2008)

​
_j'adore son expression rigolote _


----------



## ElGeko (31 Octobre 2008)

Perdue au milieu des branchouilles... ça me rappelle certains...​


----------



## yvos (31 Octobre 2008)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> _N-ième photo de concert_



_Il est demandé *d'éviter de faire des séries, sauf cas exceptionnel*. Merci d'en tenir compte et de passer à autre chose. Ceci ne veut pas dire que tes photos soient mauvaises ou bonnes (le sujet n'est pas là). Mais comme tout le monde, tu peux nous en sélectionner quelques unes (les meilleures à tes yeux), plutôt que nous mettre "la-photo-de-concert-jazzy-de-Sydney-Bristow" du jour. 
Je met cette remarque ici car ce propos sur les séries concerne tout le monde.
_


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (31 Octobre 2008)

Retour de la neige


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2008)

Bidouille du soir...



​
... bonsoir

Edith : tiens, marrant, ça fait plus rouge que l'original...


----------



## vleroy (1 Novembre 2008)

_*hier après-midi sur la plage*_​
merci la 3G+


----------



## willsdorf (1 Novembre 2008)

Terezin; Republique Tcheque


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> *... avec une lampe, un tube en carton et un tee-shirt noir*
> - Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 30 octobre 2008 -​



J'aime beaucoup ton travail sur les lumières (pas seulement sur cette photo)


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2008)

Private Land...


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2008)

__________


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## WinMac (1 Novembre 2008)

*Extérieur nuit, jeux d'eau et de lumière avec une sculpture métallique*
(comme aurait pu dire Bonhomme Michelin, on fait ce qu'on pneu)




​


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (1 Novembre 2008)

*Spider*
- Canon EOS 450D + trépied - 1er novembre 2008 -


----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (2 Novembre 2008)

_*boire*_​


----------



## ElGeko (2 Novembre 2008)

35° à l'ombre, faut aller se rafraîchir...​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (2 Novembre 2008)

*Un ange passe...*
- Canon EOS 450D - 5 octobre 2008 -


----------



## EricKvD (2 Novembre 2008)

Photo prise lors du show annuel du Model Club Havay (Belgique). La maquette de l'avion était tellement réaliste que j'ai voulu la remettre dans un style plus années 40.​


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## phiel13 (2 Novembre 2008)

@Craquounette: qu'est ce qui t'a donné envie de déclencher là ? j'aimerais bien savoir, c'est pour faire avancer la thérapie de groupe ...


----------



## SirDeck (2 Novembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## RousseSvelte (2 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (3 Novembre 2008)

_en direct de la plage _​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Novembre 2008)

Puisque je suis entrain de faire le tour du monde avec ma petite famille, je vais commencer à vous ennuyer avec des tofs... ce sera fait!




Il s'agit d'une petite île, au nord-ouest de la Malaisie, proche de la frontière Thaïlandaise, c'est pas mal...


----------



## iFabien (3 Novembre 2008)

_*Les feuilles mortes...*
- Canon EOS 450D - 2 novembre 2008 -



_


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Puisque je suis entrain de faire le tour du monde avec ma petite famille, je vais commencer à vous ennuyer avec des tofs... ce sera fait!
> 
> Il s'agit d'une petite île, au nord-ouest de la Malaisie, proche de la frontière Thaïlandaise, c'est pas mal...



_C'est bon, tu peux continuer :love: ...Pulau Langkawi?

A toutes fins utiles, je rappelle l'existence de ce sujet si tu veux nous ennuyer un peu plus _


----------



## ElGeko (3 Novembre 2008)

La dernière James Bond, sans aucun doute...​


----------



## wip (3 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Novembre 2008)




----------



## WinMac (3 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## phiel13 (3 Novembre 2008)

J'aime bien ta dernière image ( photo + post traitement), j'ai un peu l'impression d'être dans un film de Jeunet et Caro.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (3 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (3 Novembre 2008)

_Lire ce sujet avant _


----------



## joanes (3 Novembre 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2008)

La grosse régate...


----------



## vleroy (4 Novembre 2008)

_Ploumanach_​


----------



## quenaur (4 Novembre 2008)




----------



## wip (4 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2008)

​

EDIT 1 : Bon ben c'est mieux quand même...
EDIT 2 : En effet, c'est l'ile de Ré.


----------



## ElGeko (4 Novembre 2008)

D'un coup, il fait plus chaud...​


----------



## guiguilap (4 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous travaillez à des pochettes pour Evanescence, avec Bobby ?...



Édith me susurre que tu ailles ouvrir tes huîtres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Vous travaillez à des pochettes pour Evanescence, avec Bobby ?...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

Tu devrais faire gaffe a ta compression. L'image a beaucoup souffet alors que tu aurais pu la compresser beaucoup moins pusiqu'elle pèse a peine la moitié du poids autorisé...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2008)

Juste une petite image de Bozeman, montana. Shootée avec un lumix de base, posé sur le muret, en auto sans flash, et sans retouche.

Mais la lumière du Montana, c'est un truc qu'on ne peut pas croire tant qu'on ne l'a pas vue...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Novembre 2008)

Je trouve qu'il y a du relâchement depuis quelques pages...


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2008)

Chien de traîneau au chômage...​





[/URL][/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Le trio ​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (4 Novembre 2008)

Terezin.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2008)

"Tonight, we need you to, I said in french :"Cassez la baraque !!!!", Obama"


----------



## iFabien (4 Novembre 2008)

*Dessine moi...*
- Canon EOS 450D - 24 août 2008 -


----------



## piercoco (4 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18998


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Novembre 2008)

_Pour Marion, qui a décidé de quitter ce monde! _​


----------



## Picouto (5 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (5 Novembre 2008)

_*Retour du périple breton, le début de la série en cliquant
*_ *<< ici >>*​
_et merci pour tous vos commentaires_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Père et fils​


----------



## ElGeko (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'en ai une d'abord! Et j'en fais pas tout un foin!​


----------



## maiwen (5 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## guiguilap (5 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci à ceux qui ont aimé mon chien chômeur!
Je change de disque: morceau d'architecture d'"Hundertwasser" (près de Stuttgart en Allemagne)




​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Pitain! La maison de Spider-Man!


----------



## WinMac (5 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (5 Novembre 2008)

ah non ça c'est dans : "postez vos plus belles peintures"


----------



## iFabien (5 Novembre 2008)

Edit: 
suite à quelques messages, le bruit et le rendu sont volontaires. 

Edit 2:
Image supprimée.


----------



## Mops Argo (5 Novembre 2008)

Reviens Alem, ils sont devenus fous !


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2008)

_Effectivement, on peut se poser des questions 

Merci donc aux participants de faire un effort de sélection et de se poser la question: "est-ce bien une de mes plus belles photos? / est-ce que c'est susceptible d'intéresser quelqu'un?" avant de poster. 

Et d'éviter également des séries trop/très répétitives...(Ice, ça fait 5 ans que je vois des photos de cette nana, ça commence à être trop visible, là  )__ Edit: ah non, ça fait seulement deux ans _
_
 _


----------



## marcomarco (5 Novembre 2008)

ou là en grand . : http://apu.mabul.org/up/apu/2008/11/05/img-2150412phq1.jpg.html


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Sable de Binic​


----------



## cornelie (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2008)

moi qui ne suis pas adepte du noir et blanc, exceptionnellement une petite série sur le port de Binic pendant la tempête, avec des vagues, des effets spéciaux, bref à regarder 
Vos avis m'intéressent, alors c'est par là >> clique <<


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (6 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (6 Novembre 2008)

On est pas vraiment au bout du tunnel...​


----------



## soget (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Novembre 2008)

]


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2008)

soget a dit:


> []http://stephane.oget.free.fr/imagesforum/c-a_manege.jpg[/IMG][/]​




C'est bien dommage ce filigrane ​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Novembre 2008)

Bravo à soget et ElGeko ! 

C'est vraiment pénible de ne pas pouvoir bouler vert qui on veut  (benj si tu me lit...)

Sinon, dommage soget de mettre du watermark sur une si petite photo...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2008)

(moins compressée que la précédente; thanks pour les remarques !)


----------



## marcomarco (6 Novembre 2008)

ou là .. ; http://apu.mabul.org/up/apu/2008/11/06/img-203635xgj6a.jpg.html


----------



## quenaur (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (6 Novembre 2008)

Au port de Reykjavik 
"Moooon bateaaaau qui rouille sur l'eaaaau..."


----------



## GroDan (6 Novembre 2008)

sales​


clic clic​


----------



## vleroy (7 Novembre 2008)

*jetée crépusculaire*
>> Version couleur <<​


----------



## ElGeko (7 Novembre 2008)

Plusieurs mois après l'éruption, les pentes de notre volcan sont toujours chaudes...​


----------



## marcomarco (7 Novembre 2008)

un petit rayon de soleil .. dans ce monde de brute .. 





ou là : http://apu.mabul.org/up/apu/2008/11/07/img-072808gid2d.jpg.html


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2008)

Shootée à Singapour, comme ça, dans la rue.


----------



## discolan (7 Novembre 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/3004899709_29da441e99_o.jpg

_Image trop lourde !_


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## soget (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## RousseSvelte (7 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (7 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

6.11.2008. Depuis le campus de l'université de Sherbrooke, QC, Canada




​


----------



## cornelie (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## marcomarco (8 Novembre 2008)

ou ici en grand : http://apu.mabul.org/up/apu/2008/11/08/img-0605027rr6j.jpg.html


----------



## Policier Moustachu (8 Novembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il y a du relâchement depuis quelques pages...



_moi, j'aurais dit "années" mais va savoir, je suis peut-être comme yvos  _
_
désolé, je n'ai pas de photos à vous montrer_ _*enfin plus *ceux qui m'aiment prendront le train de flickr_


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2008)

Premier essai HDR révélé avec photomatix
Le bracketing est réalisé en post traitement sur Capture NX2
Pour comprendre l'intérêt de ce produit qui à mon sens ne s'applique pas à tous les types d'image :
>> l'original
>> la version HDR TM en haute définition

NB : quelques autres exemples avec les originaux sur ma galerie Flickr notamment 4 jeux de lumière sur la plage avec comparaison de ce que photoshop peut faire et le gain via photomatix, tant en contraste qu'en couleur >> là



Policier Moustachu a dit:


> _moi, j'aurais dit "années" mais va savoir, je suis peut-être comme yvos  _
> _
> désolé, je n'ai pas de photos à vous montrer_ _*enfin plus *ceux qui m'aiment prendront le train de flickr_



si on devait écouter les policiers moustachus


----------



## willsdorf (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## discolan (8 Novembre 2008)

Dernière modification par yvos  a dit:


> _Image trop lourde !_


Si on pouvait éditer ce serait bien.


----------



## Captain_X (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (8 Novembre 2008)

Bouh, c'est pas beau de voyeurer les shooteurs!  ​


----------



## joubichou (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Si on pouvait éditer ce serait bien.



On peut pendant 3 heures.
Et on peut surtout lire les consignes avant de poster.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Premier essai HDR révélé avec photomatix
> Le bracketing est réalisé en post traitement sur Capture NX2
> Pour comprendre l'intérêt de ce produit qui à mon sens ne s'applique pas à tous les types d'image :
> >> l'original
> ...



J'ai décidément du mal avec le HDR. Pas avec la technique, mais avec la majorité des images HDR que j'ai vu. Histoire de goût probablement. Je préfère toutes tes images d'origine à la version HDR.


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2008)

Un clocher sans église c'est aussi sympa qu'une église sans ses cloches* 

* A méditer :mouais:


----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai décidément du mal avec le HDR. Pas avec la technique, mais avec la majorité des images HDR que j'ai vue. Histoire de goût probablement. Je préfère toutes tes images d'origine à la version HDR.



JP nous a montré qu'avec de la mesure, cela pouvait être un bel outil photographique


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Novembre 2008)

Le procédé du HDR permet, quand il est bien utilisé, de se rapprocher de la "vision réelle" de façon très efficace.

Malheureusement, ce que l'on trouve sur le net en général, c'est plus du HDR de Jackie


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Policier Moustachu (8 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si on devait écouter les policiers moustachus



_t'inquiêtes donc le chauve, je sais déjà par ma longue expérience  que vous n'écoutez pas les modérateurs, c'est pas pour écouter un gars en uniforme en plus hein !  Ceci dit, je ne vais pas trainer ici ! t'inquiêtes pas ! je retourne jouer aux cartes sur flickr et facebook ! 

c'est finalement bien plus constructif     (sauf les photos de Ice, il fait toujours la même avec la même fille qu'on regarde flickr ou macgé c'est déprimant  )

bon courage mes deux modos chéris ! 
_


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2008)

Sacré Rémi !


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2008)

Juste une petite précision, la photo du cormoran (puisqu'il parait que c'est un cormoran) n'est pas une illustration d'une image HDR, mais d'un rendu possible d'une image HDR avec photomatix... Il me semblait que mon message était pourtant assez clair. Donc je reprends, ce que j'ai montré c'est un rendu tone mapped via photomatix, rendu possible depuis une image HDR (il existe d'ailleurs une version démo pour mesurer les effets)
Maintenant dire que cela en fait une "plus" belle photo, je ne suis pas non plus forcément de cet avis ( Paul  ) d'où d'ailleurs le soin que j'ai pris de laisser les originaux bruts et les versions normales sur Flickr pour pouvoir observer les effets...

Et pour ne pas flooder, une image Récupéré via le même outil sans le côté rendu super saturé mais qui en revanche m'a permis de récupérer via les micro contrastes des zones cramées  et lui donner un très léger relief pas désagréable


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2008)

J'ai du mal avec :

- le halo sur le visage de gauche
- les personnages gris, gris, gris
- le manque flagrant de contraste.

Là désolé, mais je ne vois pas le "très léger relief pas désagréable". Chez moi, c'est plat.


Le halo sur les cheveux est le seul point qui me semble positif sur cette image. Le reste manque cruellement de maitrise (ou de traitement, c'est selon).

(Critique que j'espère positive).


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Totalement d'accord avec Amok.


----------



## cornelie (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## marcomarco (9 Novembre 2008)

ou là : http://apu.mabul.org/up/apu/2008/11/09/img-052457daqn8.jpg.html


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Maintenant dire que cela en fait une "plus" belle photo, je ne suis pas non plus forcément de cet avis


C'est pourtant le sujet de ce fil...

Et pour revenir sur ce qu'a écrit l'Amok, je ne sais pas si vous utilisez la même méthode de conversion en N&B toi et Sandy1977 mais je trouve effectivement que vous avez systématiquement un rendu très plat (je le lui ai d'ailleurs déjà dit). En fait ca fait des photos gris clair- gris foncé, pas des noir et blancs. Le resultat est très terne.


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2008)

_vleroy, il faudra poster dans le fil conseil photo la prochaine fois que tu souhaites des critiques et conseils et que tu n'est pas convaincu par ce que tu postes   _


----------



## willsdorf (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Eh bien c'est notre fête aujourd'hui...
Alors pour une fois je vais écrire moi aussi, je suis arrivée sur ce forum notamment sur ce fil qui apparemment contient des règles strictes....
Vous blablatez depuis quelques pages sur une technique de traitement photo....Tout le monde ne peux pas être d'accord, chacun voit la photo sous différentes formes et chacun estime que pour lui c'est sa plus belle photo 
Donner des conseils et son avis est une chose mais je crois qu'il existe un truc qui se nomme messages privés NON??????
Je n'apprécie guère être citer j'apprécie les avis et conseils de chacun mais certains piliers de ce forum se permettent certaines choses sans représailles derrière....
Voilà moi qui suis respectueuse des autres et des règles voici une photo qui pour moi est une de mes plus belles photos 


​


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai du mal avec :
> 
> - le halo sur le visage de gauche
> - les personnages gris, gris, gris
> ...




Pour son âge et a l'heure de son post, je trouve qu'Amok tient bien la route !!! Il est encore doué d'un certain sens de la critique.

Sinon Sandy1977, à partir du moment où tu rends n'importe laquelle de tes photos publique en la postant sur ce topic, tu prends le risque de retour positif ou négatif, public ou privé, c'est comme çà....!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Novembre 2008)

LC-A + Agfa CT Precisa en traitement croisé... Blablabla...


----------



## joubichou (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (9 Novembre 2008)

Brrrr.... ça fait peur non?  ​


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

sans flash  (mais avec un sacré ISO ) 

@joubichou: les couleurs sont chouettes et tout, la seule chose qui me fait tiquer les c'est traces de flash  (mais bon, tu me diras, tu pouvais pas faire autrement, et quand on vois le fond, on ne peut que s'en douter)

@vleroy_sur_la_page_précedente: avec ton oiseaux, on dirait qu'il s'est pris une marée noire (d'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai compris en regardant la photo HDR avant la photo normale) Quand tu fais un HDR, tu n'es pas obligé de reprendre intégralement des plages entières de claques


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2008)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Eh bien c'est notre fête aujourd'hui...
> Alors pour une fois je vais écrire moi aussi, je suis arrivée sur ce forum notamment sur ce fil qui apparemment contient des règles strictes....
> Vous blablatez depuis quelques pages sur une technique de traitement photo....Tout le monde ne peux pas être d'accord, chacun voit la photo sous différentes formes et chacun estime que pour lui c'est sa plus belle photo
> Donner des conseils et son avis est une chose mais je crois qu'il existe un truc qui se nomme messages privés NON??????
> ...



Sandy, nous ne "blabatons" pas sur des techniques de traitement photo, nous ne faisons que rebondir sur les messages de quelqu'un qui, si j'ai bien tout suivi, t'es proche.
Ce que tu dis a déjà fait l'objet de posts par le passé, et il n'est pas question ici de reprendre le débat récurent ("qu'est ce qu'une belle photo") qui n'est absolument pas, à mon sens, le même que "qu'est ce qu'une image réussie". Je veux dire par là qu'une photo peut parfaitement ne pas plaire (au sens subjectif), mais être quand même une belle photo parce que le sujet, la technique, le rendu sont irréprochables. Pour l'image dont nous parlons, je le répète sans volonté d'être cassant : ce n'est pas le cas.

 Concernant les règles strictes dont tu parles (et je demande aux verts du coin de me pardonner de les transgresser ici), si nous poussons celles-ci à leur application absolue, les commentaires de vleroy n'avaient donc pas leur place sous son image : une belle photo n'a pas, dans l'absolu -et singulièrement sur ce fil, car d'autres existent, plus "techniques"- besoin d'explications de cuisine. Entendons nous bien : je ne fais pas un reproche à Vincent, je ne fais que te répondre, et Yvos l'a fait mieux que moi quelques posts plus haut : erreur de forum ?
Maintenant, j'avoue ne pas comprendre et ne pas apprécier la fin de ton post : "les piliers qui se permettent tout sans représailles"...

Toi et Vincent postez très régulièrement sur ces forums des images qui, dans bien des cas, ont un sujet récurent : votre famille. C'est fort sympathique, je comprends parfaitement que ce soit pour vous de belles photos (et certaines le sont), mais jusqu'à présent, malgré l'absence d'une certaine critique objective de votre part, en amont de votre participation ici, je n'ai pas perçu de "représailles" à votre encontre. Ou alors, tu prends comme "représailles" le fait que l'on te rappelle les règles dont tu es la première a te servir dès qu'une légère transgression de leur application ne va pas dans un sens qui te convient.

Si certains messages "critiques" (dans le sens positif du terme) ont plus leur place en public que par MP, c'est parce que, justement, leur aspect positif peut servir à d'autres. l'Histoire de ces forums est là pour le prouver et ceux qui ont accepté d'être "jugés" lorsqu'ils participaient ont vu leur "production" acquérir une maîtrise au fil du temps dont ils se sentaient incapables a leur arrivée en ces lieux.

Vincent poste, explique son post-traitement, nous rebondissons sur ces propos, et je n'ai pas perçu dans les posts suivant de tir de barrage stérile, qui aurait été une démarche inacceptable : juste un retour sur l'image (les images présentées) et qui semblent souffrir de défauts. Éventuellement, aux modos du coin de fusionner ses propos dans d'autres fils plus adaptés. Et aux posteurs de ne pas confondre les fils de Portfolio avec flick.


----------



## quenaur (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2008)

Les propos d'Amok sont très justes comme ceux de tous d'ailleurs, alors prenons un petit verre, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Novembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonne continuation à tous ​


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2008)

SirDeck : Saint Malo c'est beau hein ?   bravo, un petit coté britannique je trouve...:style:


----------



## Policier Moustachu (9 Novembre 2008)

avant, Amok, c'est moi qu'il citait&#8230; snifffffffff&#8230; et Ice il faisait déjà son breton&#8230; 





mon physique est raccord avec mon avatar&#8230; ​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2008)

*Histoire de tuyaux






*​


----------



## willsdorf (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## discolan (10 Novembre 2008)

_Entre Koksidje et De Panne, couleur naturelle - aucun filtre de couleur_


----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (10 Novembre 2008)

Larguer les amarres...​


----------



## Eniluap (10 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2008)

Fête du souvenir français, aujourd'hui.
Les enfants des écoles rendent hommage aux morts de la grande guerre.​


----------



## Zebrinha (10 Novembre 2008)

Soir...


----------



## marcomarco (10 Novembre 2008)

ou ici  : http://apu.mabul.org/up/apu/2008/11/10/img-181029vflf9.jpg.html
bonne soirée ..


----------



## quenaur (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2008)

*Du côté de Saint-Cast*​


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2008)

Un peu de couleurs après cette bien terne journée !


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

.






Légende de la photo par Laurent Gabella: «Que les noires emportent ma clé au bandeau».
Technique photographique: Diapositive, imprimée, puis numérisée. Aucune retouche, aucun recadrage.​


----------



## Dory (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (11 Novembre 2008)

U talkin' to me?​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2008)

en espérant que les conseils de jp auront porté leur fruit sur celle là 
la haute définition par ici >> clique avec ton mulot <<


----------



## iFabien (11 Novembre 2008)

*Jeu dans l'herbe*
- Canon EOS 450D - 11 novembre 2008 -


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## willsdorf (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (11 Novembre 2008)

.


.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Novembre 2008)

Automnale...


----------



## joanes (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (12 Novembre 2008)

Descente aux enfers en cubes-villes​


----------



## quenaur (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Vincent_è (12 Novembre 2008)

Désolé la compression pour passer dans les normes du topic à pas mal dégradée les zones sombres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est même tellement compressé que je ne vois qu'un carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation...


----------



## Vincent_è (12 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est même tellement compressé que je ne vois qu'un carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation...



C'est vrai?
La photo est hébergée sur imageshack france ça vient peut être de là:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Super ta séria Amok! J'adore les couleurs et les reflets !



Je lui ai tout appris...


----------



## IP (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est bien dommage ce filigrane



çà ne me gêne pas, chacun présente ses photos comme il veut, du moment qu'elles ne sont pas trop larges ou trop "lourdes".


----------



## Captain_X (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2008)

*Into the light*​


----------



## iFabien (12 Novembre 2008)

*Le parapluie*
- Canon EOS 450D - 24 août 2008 -


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2008)

I listen lot of The Pixies in this time...


----------



## ElGeko (13 Novembre 2008)

Nanmésanblague...​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## mfay (13 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (14 Novembre 2008)

Fly into the sky...


----------



## wip (14 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2008)




----------



## mfay (14 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Novembre 2008)

S'il te plait mfay ne commence pas une série sur les mignons petits cuicui des bois


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## iFabien (14 Novembre 2008)

*La sieste*
- Canon EOS 450D - 29 août 2008 -


----------



## plovemax (14 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Aladisse (15 Novembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (15 Novembre 2008)

Après Wall-E et Burn-E, voici Sun-E!     ​


----------



## marcomarco (15 Novembre 2008)

extra ! celle ci


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2008)

​
Belle journée aujourd'hui. Pour un peu je serais allé me baigner


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## fdlandas (15 Novembre 2008)

J'aime bien...

Juste une petite contribution... après qq photos postées il y a qq mois... (oups, 2006, ça fait un moment! ! LOL!!). Mais bon, je reviens regarder vos oeuvres de temps en temps et voir de jolis choses   !!


----------



## GroDan (16 Novembre 2008)

clic+grd

Jeu avec un stronboscope, ça déboitent la rétine et fait perdre l'équilibre...​


----------



## vleroy (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## plovemax (16 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2008)

p.s. Ce n'est pas mon fils ni ma compagne.


----------



## PommeQ (16 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2008)

Jean-Mi des Subotica...


----------



## LucD (17 Novembre 2008)

​
*Nikon FM2n - Zeiss planar 1,4/50 - Fuji Pro160S​*


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2008)

_Mélancolie à 6400 ISO_​


----------



## quenaur (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Novembre 2008)

Allez, je m'y jette :




Click for full size

Le Centre de Biologie tout neuf de mon CHU... L'est beau, le soir :love: Sauf le tank à oxygène, bien sûr...


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2008)

Beaucoup de belles choses pour moi dans cette image. Des évocations diverses. Des histoires qui se croisent. (Pour la technique j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord, merci de l'indulgence). Mais ces unes sont sous mes yeux depuis quelques jours maintenant. Et puis, tout d'un coup une envie. Des associations d'idées. L'occasion de faire un clin d'oeil à Dory  Même la pub me parle.. Incorrigible.
Je ne parle pas souvent ici, désolée.
​


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (18 Novembre 2008)

Petit clin d'oeil à Toto qui fait pour son plaisir la joie des enfants.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

​

@Jpmiss et Amok vos remarques permettent la remise en question de chacun......Merci


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2008)

Voilà un N&B beaucoup plus réussi


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2008)

Blue Velvet...


----------



## ElGeko (18 Novembre 2008)

Murs mûrs.​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Novembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Novembre 2008)




----------



## E7nded (18 Novembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (18 Novembre 2008)

*Foutu bonnet !*
- Canon EOS 450D - 11 novembre 2008 -


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## soget (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (19 Novembre 2008)

Derrière la porte [ou]verte...  ​


----------



## Zebrinha (19 Novembre 2008)

Troupe de cygnes chanteurs à Reykjavik...


----------



## wip (19 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## cornelie (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2008)

Webo tes photos sont à chier comme toujours


----------



## quenaur (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (20 Novembre 2008)

Encore un morceau de la maison de Spiderman (archi: Hundertwasser)


----------



## ElGeko (20 Novembre 2008)

... et il ne les fait pas je trouve... ​


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2008)

_Bon, tu n'es peut-être pas *obligé* de nous infliger cela *ici *...Je doute que ce soit une de tes plus belles photos (si tant est que ça reste encore une photo plutôt qu'un montage, d'ailleurs). 
Bref, merci de ne pas réitérer pour les 70 ans de Pluto  _


----------



## ElGeko (20 Novembre 2008)

Alors... si tu viens me reprocher que ce n'est pas ma plus belle photo, je crois que t'es quand-même vachement gonflé, car je ne vois pas que tu le reproches à QUICONQUE ici et pourtant, Dieu sait qu'il y en a des daubes qui nous sont *INFLIGÉES* tous les jours!

Ensuite, ce n'est pas un montage, c'est une vraie photo, non montée. (sauf le texte, évidemment, que j'ai rajouté).
Et même si ça l'était?
Dois-je te rappeler, A TOI, ce qu'est l'objet de ce fil?
_*"Portfolio* __Exposez vos photos, illustrations, musiques, sites *ou toute autre création issue de votre Mac*"_.
En quoi ça ne correspond pas donc?

Enfin, j'aimerais BEAUCOUP que tu fasses respecter tes règles A TOUS, car je note que tu es très prompt à le faire quand il s'agit de moi, mais beaucoup moins dans d'autres cas qui en mériterait autant.

Sauf si &#8212;évidemment&#8212; tu tiens à ce que je cesse de poster ici.

Et promis, pour mes 70 ans à moi, je reviendrai poster ma photo.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Dois-je te rappeler, A TOI, ce qu'est l'objet de ce fil?
> _*"Portfolio* __Exposez vos photos, illustrations, musiques, sites *ou toute autre création issue de votre Mac*"_.


Euh non, l'objet de ce fil c'est "vos plus belles photos" (comme son nom l'indique...) 
Ce que tu cite c'est le thème général du sous-forum portofolio...

Pour le reste...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Novembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Ensuite, ce n'est pas un montage, c'est une vraie photo, non montée. (sauf le texte, évidemment, que j'ai rajouté).
> Et même si ça l'était?



Euh, c'est quoi alors un montage ??? :rose:


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2008)

D'ailleurs...

Je viens de moins en moins ici, car j'y trouve de plus en plus d'images qui n'ont d'intérêt (si je puis dire) que le post-traitement qui leur est appliqué. Ces "effets" supprimés, il ne reste pas grand chose : ni en composition, ni en intérêt du sujet, ni graphique. Alors, est-ce encore de la photographie (dans le sens strict qui, il me semble, s'applique ici) ? Entendons nous bien : il ne s'agit pas de juger subjectivement les images "brutes" des uns ou des autres, mais de constater que ce fil devient de plus en plus le repaire des scripts et autres effets divers. Il suffit de remonter a la source de ce sujet pour voir quelle place ces artifices ont pris depuis quelques temps, et de voir comme ils sont systématiquement employés par certains, donnant un coté flatteur à des prises de vues banales, oubliant que dans un sous-forum nommé "postez vos plus belles photos" ils ne devraient pas dépasser ce qui, jusqu'à il y a peu, était possible dans l'air vicié des chambres noires. Mais c'est un vaste débat.


----------



## GroDan (20 Novembre 2008)

*Alèm revient...*

:love:

Comme ça, Yvos, tu pourras en manger un bout chaque matin avant de modérer...
Pour le reste...
​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2008)

​
Encore du post traitement


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs...
> 
> Je viens de moins en moins ici, car j'y trouve de plus en plus d'images qui n'ont d'intérêt (si je puis dire) que le post-traitement qui leur est appliqué. Ces "effets" supprimés, il ne reste pas grand chose : ni en composition, ni en intérêt du sujet, ni graphique. Alors, est-ce encore de la photographie (dans le sens strict qui, il me semble, s'applique ici) ? Entendons nous bien : il ne s'agit pas de juger subjectivement les images "brutes" des uns ou des autres, mais de constater que ce fil devient de plus en plus le repaire des scripts et autres effets divers. Il suffit de remonter a la source de ce sujet pour voir quelle place ces artifices ont pris depuis quelques temps, et de voir comme ils sont systématiquement employés par certains, donnant un coté flatteur à des prises de vues banales, oubliant que dans un sous-forum nommé "postez vos plus belles photos" ils ne devraient pas dépasser ce qui, jusqu'à il y a peu, était possible dans l'air vicié des chambres noires. Mais c'est un vaste débat.



Air vicié des chambres noires, ou l'Amok laissait libre court à ses épanchements les plus méprisables...


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> *Alèm revient...*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une boutade ? 
Car j'ai souvenir de reproches qui lui étaient faits, quasi à chacune de ses interventions : "trop ceci, trop cela" : à vous lire, Alem était toujours "trop". Il a décidé de passer à autre chose, et maintenant vous reprochez aux verts du coin d'être trop cools ?


----------



## ElGeko (20 Novembre 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Euh, c'est quoi alors un montage ??? :rose:




Non, comme je le disais, ce n'est pas un montage.
Et d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui serait monté, dans cette photo exactement? 
(à part Mickey qui l'est bien, manifestement)?


----------



## vleroy (20 Novembre 2008)

désolé, message pas passé

bref, on pourrait créer un fil "vos plus belles compositions", dissident de celui d'origine, cela évtierait bien des débats 
et le HDR et autres cripts pourraient régner en maître 
Et puis un fil: "mauvais goût très coloré" pour Elgeko


----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2008)

qu'il est bon de rire parfois. Bref l'air vicié des chambres noir :love: ... pour le reste CF: Dendrimère-Amok-JP...


----------



## ElGeko (20 Novembre 2008)

Ce qui me fait bien rigoler, moi, c'est que ceux qui s'érigent en "maîtres des lieux", en gardiens du bon goût photographique, du "savoir-faire-comme-il-faut" ne sont pas les derniers à tester ceci-celà pour essayer d'arriver à reproduire, (sans même y réfléchir 2 secondes), les effets qu'ils dénoncent!!!! Il n'est qu'à voir l'évolution des traitements photos de certains depuis quelques semaines pour s'en rendre compte!


----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2008)

des noms et des exemples ....


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2008)

On va se calmer et revenir au sujet, ç-à-d VOS PLUS BELLES PHOTOS ! (vous savez, les photos que vous prenez et dont vous êtes particulièrement content et donc pas toutes vos photos, pas la première photo venue bidouillée, etc, etc...)
Nous allons à nouveau être plus stricte, mais je vous assure que ça va  râler sec.


----------



## mfay (20 Novembre 2008)

Ca veut dire aussi, que le but n'est pas de poster tous les jours une photo. On sélectionne. 

Et ce n'est pas grave si une photo est moins bien que les voisines des autres posteurs, si elle est dans vos plus belles photos. Tout le monde n'est pas au même niveau, et chacun peut avoir ses plus belles photos.

Le but c'est de partager, pas d'en mettre plein la vue en postant sans arret.


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Alors... si tu viens me reprocher que ce n'est pas ma plus belle photo, je crois que t'es quand-même vachement gonflé, car je ne vois pas que tu le reproches à QUICONQUE ici et pourtant, Dieu sait qu'il y en a des daubes qui nous sont *INFLIGÉES* tous les jours!
> 
> Ensuite, ce n'est pas un montage, c'est une vraie photo, non montée. (sauf le texte, évidemment, que j'ai rajouté).
> Et même si ça l'était?
> ...



Par où commencer? Cela a pris une telle proportion...

J'ai suggéré que ton message était limite pour deux raisons. La première, c'est que ça me semble s'éloigner de la photo. Ce que tes explications semblent d'ailleurs confirmer. Sinon, on peut aussi mettre des cartes de visite, des calendriers, des cartes de voeux, etc. C'est pourtant la base de ce qui est demandé ici. La seconde, c'est que tu nous as habitué à mieux (même si cela reste une affaire de goût). Tu noteras quand même que tu as eu un traitement de faveur: je ne l'ai pas supprimée.

La tonalité de ton message me laisse penser la chose suivante: parce que tu te considères comme bon par rapport à d'autres, tu te sens victime d'un traitement déloyal lorsqu'on émet une critique ou que l'on met en doute le contenu de ton message. Et cette supposée maîtrise te permettrait de faire un petit écart (pourquoi pas, c'est bien pour cela que je n'ai pas supprimé ton message) ou plutôt, d'imposer ta vision.

Ensuite, tu dénigres à l'emporte pièce et tu sembles dire que si ta photo est litigieuse, alors il faudrait virer tout le reste...Alors faisons clair: cet endroit rassemble par essence des photos inégales parce que les participants ont des niveaux inégaux. Ils sont pourtant tous les bienvenus du moment qu'ils respectent les règles, qu'ils respectent les autres et qu'il font un petit effort, qui passe par un petit travail (oh, pas grand chose non plus) de sélection. Ce sont leurs meilleures photos. Alors bien sûr, on peut rêver à une qualité extraordinaire, à un endroit où les photos seraient parfaites. Mais le problème, c'est qu'à un moment, on finit par être "le mauvais de quelqu'un d'autre..."

Le résultat n'est peut-être pas très probant à tes yeux, certains devraient être expulsés selon ton jugement, mais c'est comme ça. 

Sache aussi que tu n'es pas le seul à qui des remarques ont pu être faites, soit directement sur les fils, soit par mp pour éviter d'encombrer les fils, etc. Donc épargne moi, s'il te plaît, le couplet de l'agneau sacrificiel.

Il n'est pas question de t'empêcher de poster ici. La seule chose qui t'est demandée, c'est de respecter les règles, respecter les autres et accepter, aussi, qu'on puisse à un moment donné avoir quelques doutes sur le contenu de tes messages.


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Ce qui me fait bien rigoler, moi, c'est que ceux qui s'érigent en "maîtres des lieux", en gardiens du bon goût photographique, du "savoir-faire-comme-il-faut" ne sont pas les derniers à tester ceci-celà pour essayer d'arriver à reproduire, (sans même y réfléchir 2 secondes), les effets qu'ils dénoncent!!!! Il n'est qu'à voir l'évolution des traitements photos de certains depuis quelques semaines pour s'en rendre compte!



Ecoute, je me moque de savoir a qui s'adresse ce message, mais j'ai vu dans tes interventions des images intéressantes, d'autres moins. Si tout ce que tu fais était sublime, si tu étais reconnu autour du Monde, tu aurais surement peu de temps pour poster ici, non ? Nous sommes tous a la même enseigne, et il n'est pas question de se lancer dans le débat stérile qui avait lieu bien avant ton inscription... 
Ce que j'aimerais, moi (et c'est une démarche tout à fait personnelle), c'est que parfois tu postes des images qui ne soient pas passées à la moulinette, qui ne soient pas un exemple des capacités de Photoshop.
Parce que, et je le dis franchement, je crois que tu en es capable, pour peu que tu sois capable de prendre un peu de recul, que tu acceptes les critiques, et que tu cesses d'imposer aux autres ton travail : bref, que tu le présente, simplement, avec ses défauts, le fait qu'il puisse ne pas provoquer des torrents d'admiration simplement parce qu'il est différent. 
Tu as choisi une présentation radicale de tes prises de vues. C'est un choix, autant l'assumer, mais autant dans ce que cela peut avoir de positif (les coups de boule verts) que dans le négatif (les critiques de ceux qui n'accrochent pas). Tu as une démarche singulière, et cela mérite au moins l'intérêt. Mais cet intérêt, tu ne dois pas exiger qu'il soit acquis, simplement parce que tu considères que ton travail, techniquement, vaut mieux que celui des autres. Nous abordons là l'aspect personnel des images postées ici : certaines passent, d'autres non : ce n'est pas a leur auteur de juger de l'intelligence de l'observateur, à moins d'être affreusement imbu de son importance. Tous, ici, nous avons un jour où l'autre été étonné du "retour" sur nos images. Certaines, que nous pensions formidables qui ne déclenchaient rien et d'autres, moins importantes à nos yeux, qui provoquaient une vraie surprise sur le feedback.
C'est la règle. Tout comme la règle est, dans ce fil, de poster sans attendre que son égo ne soit QUE flatté.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (21 Novembre 2008)

_portrait serré à 6400 iso_​
Sinon, c'est kiki ka eu la queue du mickey?


----------



## ElGeko (21 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Par où commencer? Cela a pris une telle proportion...
> 
> J'ai suggéré que ton message était limite pour deux raisons. La première, c'est que ça me semble s'éloigner de la photo. Ce que tes explications semblent d'ailleurs confirmer.




Heu, non, pas du tout. Cette photo n'est pas un montage, c'est une vraie photo.
Alors je vais expliquer, car manifestement, c'est même pas passé: cette photo a été prise au Grand-Palais (Paris), il y a 2 ans. C'était une expo sur l'Art Moderne. Ce Mickey était un peu le centre d'attraction et chacun y a été de sa photo, qui accroché à ceci, qui enlaçant celà. Tout le monde se marrait bien. J'ai fais plusieurs clichés et j'ai posté celui là car vu que c'était les 80 ans de Mickey hier je trouvais qu'elle était marrante et je pensais que ceux qui la verraient la trouveraient donc comme telle! Sans plus! *Juste de l'humour quoi!!!*

Et en passant, si je l'ai boosté au niveau des couleurs, VLEROY, c'est justement parce que c'est le monde de Walt Disney: acidulé, hyper coloré, irréel.
Ce n'est pas tout que de vouloir se dire photographe, encore faut-il comprendre les intentions éventuelles des autres photographes, et en tous cas, éviter de les railler quand on ne les comprend pas!

Bref, c'est une vraie photo, et que tu ne l'ais pas prise pour ce qu'elle était (juste de l'humour) m'a vraiment étonné, mais en plus, la façon dont tu as réagit, YVOS, m'a fait réagir comme je l'ai fait!




yvos a dit:


> La seconde, c'est que tu nous as habitué à mieux (même si cela reste une affaire de goût). Tu noteras quand même que tu as eu un traitement de faveur: je ne l'ai pas supprimée.




Tu me permettras de te dire que "si je t'ai habitué à mieux", c'est quand-même ton problème perso, pas le mien. Moi, je ne fais rien d'autre que de poster des images, c'est vous, les spectateurs, qui en faites ce que vous voulez. Vous les aimez, les détestez, les comprenez ou pas, ce n'est plus mon problème... elles ne m'appartiennent plus, ces images, une fois qu'elles sont postées.

Quant à vouloir la supprimer... je ne vois même pas pourquoi elle pourrait l'être quand on voit, je le redis, un certain nombre d'autres images qui ont été postées précédemment sans problème dans ce même fil. Ce n'est même pas du cul, si c'était une raison!!!






yvos a dit:


> La tonalité de ton message me laisse penser la chose suivante: parce que tu te considères comme bon par rapport à d'autres, tu te sens victime d'un traitement déloyal lorsqu'on émet une critique ou que l'on met en doute le contenu de ton message. Et cette supposée maîtrise te permettrait de faire un petit écart (pourquoi pas, c'est bien pour cela que je n'ai pas supprimé ton message) ou plutôt, d'imposer ta vision.




Erreur, erreur... Je ne cherche à rien imposer du tout. Je propose des images, elles plaisent ou pas, c'est la règle et je la connais depuis très longtemps, je t'assure. Je n'attend aucun favoritisme ou autre, bien au contraire, c'est plutôt la critique (la vraie) que je viendrais chercher en fait.





yvos a dit:


> Ensuite, tu dénigres à l'emporte pièce et tu sembles dire que si ta photo est litigieuse, alors il faudrait virer tout le reste...




Là, c'est juste n'importe quoi. Je n'ai jamais dit ça. Je t'invite à me relire donc.






yvos a dit:


> Alors faisons clair: cet endroit rassemble par essence des photos inégales parce que les participants ont des niveaux inégaux. Ils sont pourtant tous les bienvenus du moment qu'ils respectent les règles, qu'ils respectent les autres et qu'il font un petit effort, qui passe par un petit travail (oh, pas grand chose non plus) de sélection. Ce sont leurs meilleures photos. Alors bien sûr, on peut rêver à une qualité extraordinaire, à un endroit où les photos seraient parfaites. Mais le problème, c'est qu'à un moment, on finit par être "le mauvais de quelqu'un d'autre..."
> 
> Le résultat n'est peut-être pas très probant à tes yeux, certains devraient être expulsés selon ton jugement, mais c'est comme ça.




Là encore, tu me fais dire ce que je ne dis pas.
Ce que tu expliques sous-entendrait que ce ne sont que les *nouveaux posteurs de photos qui risqueraient de voir leur première photo effacée!*
Je parle moi de posteurs réguliers, confirmés, et qui postent, parfois, des trucs qui n'ont rien à voir avec leur "plus belle photo". Et je ne te vois pas souvent leur dire qu'ils auraient pu s'abstenir, ou que sais-je!
Par contre, moi, je poste une photo que tu ne comprends pas, et zou, je suis hors-sujet?
Tu ne trouves pas un peu d'abus, là, non?
Moi si, désolé!




yvos a dit:


> Sache aussi que tu n'es pas le seul à qui des remarques ont pu être faites, soit directement sur les fils, soit par mp pour éviter d'encombrer les fils, etc. Donc épargne moi, s'il te plaît, le couplet de l'agneau sacrificiel.




Heu... c'est pas en MP que tu m'as indiqué que ma photo était HS hein?!
Excuse-moi d'y répondre là où elle a été posté.




yvos a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de t'empêcher de poster ici. La seule chose qui t'est demandée, c'est de respecter les règles, respecter les autres et accepter, aussi, qu'on puisse à un moment donné avoir quelques doutes sur le contenu de tes messages.




Parce que je ne respecte pas les autres moi?
J'aimerais bien que tu me montres où je n'ai pas respecté quelqu'un exactement!!!

Je ne respecte pas les règles???
Je me suis fait allumer, au début, parce qu'en effet j'avais commenté dans le fil. *Je n'ai PLUS JAMAIS commenté dans le fil, donc. *
_(Au contraire d'un paquet d'autres qui eux ne se gênent pas pour le faire d'ailleurs)...
_ 
Je ne poste qu'une photo par jour (pas comme tout le monde).

J'essaye d'en poster des que je trouve jolies, ou intéressantes. C'est vraiment le cas de tout le monde ça?
Ca n'a rien à voir avec tel ou tel niveau de technique évidemment. Une photo prise par un gosse de 3 ans, avec le GSM de son père, peut avoir, à mes yeux, 100 fois plus d'impact émotionel qu'une photo bidouillée par un pro. La seule fois où j'ai allumé quelqu'un ici, sur une de ses photos, c'est parce que lui-même venait s'auto-congratuler de "comment qu'elle était belle sa photo", alors que c'était juste à chier, je le redis.
Je n'ai jamais allumé quiconque, sinon, et je CdB la plupart du temps des gens qui ne sont manifestement pas des pros de la photo, mais qui font des trucs intéressants, *INDÉPENDAMENT* de la qualité technique.

Alors me faire des procès d'intention, ou vouloir me faire passer pour un gros prétentieux, c'est juste méconnaître la réalité (pour ne pas dire "mentir" éventuellement). 

Je n'ai aucune prétention photographique autre que celle de ne proposer que des images intéressantes à ceux qui prendront la peine de les regarder. Je ne suis pas un pro de la photo, je suis dans un tout autre domaine d'activité. Je fais de la photo depuis longtemps et j'ai juste la prétention de m'y connaître un peu quand-même. Mais ça s'arrête là.

Alors pour conclure: excuse-moi d'avoir voulu poster une photo marrante dans ce fil, je ne le referai donc plus (ça non plus donc).


----------



## lmmm (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2008)

ElGecko, j'aime plutôt bien tes photos, je pense que tu le sais.
En ce qui concerne la photo incriminée, je crois que le départ de cette polémique, c'est que tu as dépassé le cadre de la photo, simplement en ajoutant du texte dessus. Tu es donc sorti du cadre du fil actuel "Postez Vox Plus belles photos. 
Rien ne t'empêche d'en créer un nouveau pour montrer tes créations avec texte.
Je ne pense pas que ça vaille d'aller plus loin dans les explications.


----------



## discolan (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Novembre 2008)

> Tout le monde se marrait bien. J'ai fais plusieurs clichés et j'ai posté celui là car vu que c'était les 80 ans de Mickey hier je trouvais qu'elle était marrante et je pensais que ceux qui la verraient la trouveraient donc comme telle! Sans plus! *Juste de l'humour quoi!!!*



Sans doute que cette photo aurait plus eu, dans ce cas, sa place ici...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Sans doute que cette photo aurait plus eu, dans ce cas, sa place ici...



Même pas non. :sleep:





​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Novembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## cornelie (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2008)

La polémique est terminée ici, merci de continuer par MP. On revient au sujet!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## LucD (21 Novembre 2008)

Bis...






Nikon FM2/Zeiss Planar 50mm/FujiPro 160S​


----------



## Dead head (21 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Déjà posté ou pas, j'sais plus... et puis j'm'en ...​


----------



## iFabien (22 Novembre 2008)

*Délicatement penché*
- Canon EOS 450D - 24 août 2008 -


----------



## Xman (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## goonie (22 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (23 Novembre 2008)

Véhicule bien astiqué (une Peugeot 201 dit le radiateur)


----------



## soget (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## iFabien (23 Novembre 2008)

*La course*
- Canon EOS 450D - 31 août 2008 -


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2008)

L'automne dans les Corbières


----------



## lmmm (23 Novembre 2008)

Camescope Panasonic SD 150 / 3 Mega pixels .


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## esope (24 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (24 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## plovemax (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## LucD (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2008)

Du côté des Corbières catalanes, cette fois.


----------



## itako (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

Lighting Montberon  Sur les hauteurs de Toulouse
La compression ayant pas mal abimé cette photo
la haute définition par >> là <<​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Novembre 2008)

_200 mm (soit 400 mm argentique) F5.6 à 320e/s @ 100 ISO, sans pied. Je débute..._


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## discolan (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Allez hop !
C'est parti, direction le soleil à nouveau !!!

LAGON STYLE !!! \o/


----------



## vleroy (26 Novembre 2008)

escapade à Villemur​


----------



## r0m1 (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Après le soleil, la lune&#8230;

Lever sur le lagon 

(Promis, j'évite que la série soit pesante, n'hésitez pas à me dire quand le syndrome album de famille/jazzèbre aura définitivement entaché mes participations au point de vous ennuyer  )

(Souriez, tous les 3, c'est bon enfant, hein ? )






Et merci  pour vos appréciations positives pour ma dernière photo, je pense que j'en ai au plus pour une dizaine de jours à vous ennuyer encore avec ça, ou à vous faire plaisir si vous aimez.


----------



## cornelie (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

escapade St Emilion​


----------



## quenaur (26 Novembre 2008)

Enlevé le magenta​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Novembre 2008)

.


​
PS : merci pour vos messages à propos de cette photo.
Oui, j'ai eu beaucoup de chance de shooter cette jeune chevêche, mais il me faut préciser qu'elle était initialement cachée dans de hautes herbes et que j'ai failli lui marcher dessus rateau alors que je me baladais dans l'espoir d'avoir un point de vue sympa à photographier.
Je n'ai donc plus eu qu'à suivre sa fuite vers un groupe de peupliers et de me guider à ses cris d'alerte pour la loger. Il était tout de suite plus facile de la trouver, sinon croyez-bien qu'elle me serait restée invisible.
Là je regrette d'avoir monté un 18-55 comme objo. Me voilà obligé d'en changer et je regrette alors de n'avoir qu'un 50-200 mm comme objectif alternatif (faut que je gagne au loto pour m'acheter un 400 mm). Ensuite, je peste contre les piles qui viennent de mourir et qu'il me faut aussi changer en priant que la chevêche reste...  Gros coup de chance donc.
Et, comme un coup de chance arrive rarement seul, deux minutes après avoir pris cette photo arrive dans un vrombissement ce qui se trouve juste dessus. Et là, je peste contre le vent qui balaye comme un fou... etc. etc.
​


----------



## GroDan (26 Novembre 2008)

_clic+gd_​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2008)

De quoi caser un modérateur ou deux


----------



## vleroy (27 Novembre 2008)

lignes et volutes​


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

escapade Villemur​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

On continue un peu alors, merci pour vos commentaires !  C'est encourageant


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Novembre 2008)

Format moins compressé​


----------



## quenaur (27 Novembre 2008)

En plus grand http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/8161/dsc076223wt1.jpg


----------



## Captain_X (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

julien ​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Potentiellement, j'ai aussi quelques piafs à vous montrer&#8230; j'alternerai


----------



## Zebrinha (28 Novembre 2008)

C'est là que je me dis que j'aimerais bien un objectif macro...


----------



## Endymion 3057 (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (28 Novembre 2008)

Plus grand *ICI*​


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Novembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## lmmm (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2008)

Ce matin...une vision de rêve...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

Papinou​


----------



## vleroy (29 Novembre 2008)

bisou à 2500 iso  f/3  105mm  1/125s
bon week-end à tous ​


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On continue un peu alors, merci pour vos commentaires !  C'est encourageant


Sur les trois y'en a un qu'est déjà précuit&#8230; 

Bon, croix de bois, croix de fer, si je mens j'deviens switchère&#8230;


----------



## magicPDF (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (29 Novembre 2008)

Plus grand *ICI*​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## chupastar (29 Novembre 2008)

Et dire que cette si belle Church Gate Station où j'ai pris cette photo en avril dernier, a été un des lieux des récents massacres terroristes à Bombay ...
Pour l'histoire, je me suis fait arrêter par la police  peu de temps après avoir pris cette image. Ils m'ont demandé les raisons de telles photos. Moi, justement, je n'osais dire que j'était "tourist" car avec mon accent pas terrible ils auraient puent comprendre "terrorist". J'ai donc simplement dit "souvenir", et c'est passé. Voilà pour la petite histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Comme dit ma grand mère: " des chiens font pas des chats " un regard de tueuse ​


----------



## lmmm (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (30 Novembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## cornelie (30 Novembre 2008)

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/5358/neve1rb6.jpg   clic ici


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Novembre 2008)

.




Merci à tous pour vos derniers messages ​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (30 Novembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (30 Novembre 2008)

.
.


----------



## esope (30 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Saf (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Et dire que cette si belle Church Gate Station où j'ai pris cette photo en avril dernier, a été un des lieux des récents massacres terroristes à Bombay ...
> Pour l'histoire, je me suis fait arrêter par la police  peu de temps après avoir pris cette image. Ils m'ont demandé les raisons de telles photos. Moi, justement, je n'osais dire que j'était "tourist" car avec mon accent pas terrible ils auraient puent comprendre "terrorist". J'ai donc simplement dit "souvenir", et c'est passé. Voilà pour la petite histoire...



Excusez cet apparté, mais en rapport avec la photo...
Ce que tu racontes ici est, hélas, de plus en plus fréquent. J'étais à Londres il y a peu, et je trainais sur les docks pour faire des photos (pas très loin de la station "Custom House", pour ceux qui connaissent). J'avais à peine sorti le boitier qu'une voiture noire se pointe, stoppe au bord du trottoir, deux mecs en descendent.

L'un me montre sa plaque officielle et dans le flot de paroles (je pige _à peu près_ l'anglais, mais si le mec parle normalement ) j'entends "terrorist", bla bla bla* "attack" :afraid.

J'avais en fait été immédiatement scanné par les 2 millions de caméras qui devaient être présentes sur les 50 mètres que je venais de parcourir, et Mister Magoo m'explique que il y a un dépôt de gaz à 500 mètres**, un aéroport à 3 kilomètres**, la City dans l'alignement et, last but not least, la maison de son beau frère dans le coin.()

Bon, je fais le con (le rôle pour lequel j'ai eu un Oscar) : Oups, spik sloly, i'm french ! My name is pascalou (for ze women). Ouate iz ze problem ? I just taque Pictures of ze old building, oh my god, my tailor is rich***". Résultat : vérif et note d'identité, explications, vérif du type de photos que je faisais (vive l'écran du numérique) et finalement pas de soucis, une fin d'entrevue que je qualifierais même de cordiale...

Résultat : quelques temps après, je vois une image à faire dans le métro. J'allais plonger la main dans le sac pour saisir le boîtier lorsque j'ai avisé l'oeil réprobateur d'une caméra juste devant moi. A l'idée d'être encore obligé de sortir mon état civil, ce qui aurait été probablement inutile vu que la photo ne pourrait plus se faire ensuite, j'ai laissé tomber.
Faire des photos dans les lieux publics devient infernal. Et je crains que cela ne s'arrange pas...


*En English dans le texte, of course. 
** Il va sans dire que le lascar s'exprimait en miles, mais pour ne pas vous emmeler et détourner l'attention du suspense insoutenable, j'ai converti. 
*** J'avais le même prof d'anglais que Mackie.

PNPF, une des images de ce moment :





​


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> histoire vécue



On a tous je crois de plus en plus ce genre de comportements, y compris des demandes par des gens nullement habilités et qui ignorent souvent les lois. J'en ai fait l'expérience avec un vigile d'un bâtiment qui n'hésitera pas à me demander mes papiers alors que je photographiais les reflets du soleil dans la rue. Ben voyons... A défaut d'ignorer la loi, il appliquait néanmoins les consignes à la lettre, participant ainsi à un mouvement ultra sécuritaire devenu excessif...

Sinon, la neige n'a été que de courte durée comme en atteste cette petite photo :





en haute définition >> par là


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Décembre 2008)

et PAF le chien...  :love:




​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Photo du jour bonjour&#8230;

Ça tire à sa fin ! Courage ! Et merci


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2008)

vous reprendrez bien un peu de Mustang...?


----------



## discolan (1 Décembre 2008)

Une idée cadeau pour Noël 
(Concernant ma précédente photo : Malheureusement, je ne peux la refaire. C'est une de mes toutes premières photos, je n'avais aucune connaissance en photo, ni technique. Je ne faisais pas attention au cadrage. Merci pour vos commentaires en tout cas)


----------



## Foguenne (1 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Excusez cet apparté, mais en rapport avec la photo...
> Ce que tu racontes ici est, hélas, de plus en plus fréquent. J'étais à Londres il y a peu, et je trainais sur les docks pour faire des photos (pas très loin de la station "Custom House", pour ceux qui connaissent). J'avais à peine sorti le boitier qu'une voiture noire se pointe, stoppe au bord du trottoir, deux mecs en descendent...



À l'inverse, j'ai été très étonné d'avoir pu prendre cette série de photos à l'aéroport de Porto sans jamais être interpellé, questionné. J'y suis resté facilement 1h30 et suis allez dans tous les coins. 
Je dois avoir une bonne tête.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (1 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI


----------



## lmmm (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (1 Décembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je dois avoir une bonne tête.



Déjà d'une, tu n'as pas de barbe. 
Et de deux on voit bien sur tes photos qu'il s'agit d'un faux aéroports avec quelques figurants...


----------



## esope (2 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

petit portrait​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Vous aviez aimé la dernière prise le même soir, j'en ai deux-trois que je trouve réussies&#8230;
Dites-moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Une goutte d'eau au détour d'un chemin​


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (2 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Euphorbia (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (3 Décembre 2008)

Gallardon sous la neige​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Après tout&#8230; pourquoi m'empêcherais-je d'en reposter encore une moi aussi 
M. Bahlsen ne me reniera pas !


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (3 Décembre 2008)

.





Cher internaute, si tu souhaites voir l'image en plus grand, clique dessus ​


PS (vu que VBubull veut pas) : BackCat, j'aime beaucoup ta dernière photo de nuit. Je la préfère à la précédente (que j'appréciai déjà). Je la trouve plus composée, certain diront peut-être plus classique mais moi j'aime ça.


----------



## joanes (3 Décembre 2008)

Ambiance délicieusement délétère, où l'on sent bien que le plaignant n'a pas sa place.


*Texte de l'écrieur, racontant l'histoire de ces images*


----------



## GroDan (4 Décembre 2008)

klik+gd​


----------



## quenaur (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (4 Décembre 2008)

plus de détails en haute déf, normal, donc par là >> clic clic <<​


----------



## joanes (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (4 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> tof]



C'est du lourd celle la  j'y vois deux univers chaud et froid. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> klik+gd​



Aaaaah! Ben je vois qu'il n'y a pas qu'ici qu'on crible les panneaux... Les pinz' aussi ont leurs sautes d'humeur...


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (4 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## discolan (5 Décembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est du lourd celle la  j'y vois deux univers chaud et froid. :love:


Totalement d'accord. Le noir et le bleu glacial au premier plan contraste merveilleusement bien avec les couleurs chaudes et les lumières de la cote du fond.




vleroy a dit:


> Tof


Dommage qu'un élément sur le coin gauche en bas soit net. Du coup, çà perturbe un peu avec le flou entre ce coin et l'élément central. Je rajouterai un léger flou sur ce coin gauche.


----------



## quenaur (5 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Décembre 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Craquounette (5 Décembre 2008)

.


.


----------



## discolan (5 Décembre 2008)

_
Le Touquet Paris Plage (France) - Août 2007
Sable d'origine belge, d'une carrière du village Mont St.Guibert à 30km de Bruxelles (Belgique). Il a plusieurs particularités: son grain n'est pas rond mais angulaire ce qui permet un compactage plus sérré. De plus, il est extrémement fin. Enfin, sa couleur d'un jaune orangé ou d'un or cuivré donne une dimension toute particulière lorsque le soleil brille. 80 camions ont acheminé plus de 2000 tonnes de sable de sculpture._


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2008)

Une des premières photos prises pour une série sur les salles d'attente.
Malheureusement, c'est du vite fait, sans pied, etc, etc...:mouais:


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2008)

Coup d'envoi du Téléthon 2008 : les écoles !​



​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *Bientôt, une photo de robinet.*



 Non, non. Une photo de toi chantant Johnny le coude à la fenêtre de  la Simca 1000 Safrane 




​


----------



## joanes (5 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Liyad (5 Décembre 2008)

Montpellier, ce soir.


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2008)

webo est un con


----------



## joanes (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (6 Décembre 2008)

Petit toit avec tuiles en "langue de chat" traditionnelles (Alsace)


----------



## vleroy (6 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (6 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI


----------



## SirDeck (6 Décembre 2008)

.




​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2008)

Dans mon coin, mais c'est sûrement le cas un peu partout, fleurissent des guirlandes sur les maisons... La magie de noêl comme ils disent. Certains trouvant que le ridicule n'est pas poussé à ces limites vont jusqu'à illuminer la totalité de leurs jardins. Chaque arbre reçoit donc son lot de loupiotes bariolées, les plus beaux, ceux qui ont eu la meilleure croissance de l'année ou nécessité le moins d'entretien ont même droit aux clignotantes. Enfin, je ne vois pas d'autre explication possible. Hier soir, en me baladant en voiture dans ces petits chemins à l'affût d'une image, la nature m'a montré qu'elle aussi pouvait faire la même chose... 

La haute déf, c'est par là >> clic clic <<


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2008)

Extraits d'une série réalisée dans les tgv, sur les portions les plus rapides, à 270 km/h, en plaquant l'iphone contre le double vitrage (sale).​


----------



## quenaur (7 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## joanes (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2008)

PS : sans trucage ​


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2008)

en avant la musique​


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (8 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## Nathalex (8 Décembre 2008)

Canon EOS 30D - 150mm - 640 ISO - f2,8 - 1/200

​


----------



## Mitch111 (8 Décembre 2008)

Edit :
"Critiques techniques" supprimées
"quelques commentaires constructifs" également

Nous ne sommes pas dans un forum photo, désolé.


----------



## wip (8 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Tiens... Des pixels morts sur mon écran... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (9 Décembre 2008)

Le percheron et l'enfant​


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (9 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (9 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## dakar (9 Décembre 2008)

coucher de soleil


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jerisa (10 Décembre 2008)

[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

Imaginez la scène : le nez à 10 cms de la "merde"... ​ 


​


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Décembre 2008)

le contraste était beaucoup plus saisissant, je suis un peu déçu du rendu...:hein:


----------



## vleroy (10 Décembre 2008)

j'ai de belles dents​



Amok a dit:


> Imaginez la scène : le nez à 10 cms de la "merde"... ​



En même temps c'est pas ta plus merdique


----------



## joanes (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (10 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## plovemax (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (10 Décembre 2008)

Les zones commerciales en sont remplis...​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (10 Décembre 2008)

PS: Et désolé pour le post inutile mais fausse manip :rose:  ..


----------



## cornelie (10 Décembre 2008)

* (ICI) *


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (11 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI[/CENTER]


----------



## tweek (11 Décembre 2008)

Quenaur: quelle chance! Ca manque la neige


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## EricKvD (11 Décembre 2008)

Oh... Saint-Nicolas est passé !!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2008)

Cette longue attente, et puis, enfin, les bateaux qui avancent.
Le soleil de plomb, et le bois dur des bancs, sur la barque.
Je sors le boitier, et je vise. Cela les fait rire, les mecs, moins.
J'aime beaucoup les africaines, juste pour ca, pour ce côté "pas compliqué", pas "prise de tête".
Le bruit du moteur, un yamaha, et l'eau qui défile.
L'Afrique, merde.
Dakar, au loin.​


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2008)

Tu sais, cette photo à plus de 20 ans.
Et pourtant, je sens encore l'odeur du fleuve, la sensation du liquide sur mes baskets, et la vibration des cuisses de ces femmes autour de moi. Le désir. Je sens, alors que la neige pointe son nez au delà de la fenêtre, la brulure de ce soleil qui frappe le fleuve.

C'est quoi, une "belle photo" ?

Probablement un agglomérat de cristaux d'halogénures d'argent, ou de décharges électriques sur une carte, qui font que plus de 20 ans après, tu la regarde comme si un autre en était l'auteur. Et comme, pour reprendre Cendars, tu penses "qu'importe si j'ai pris ce train, puisque je l'ai fait prendre a des milliers de gens".

Mais c'est tellement mieux, quand tu serres le billet froissé, au fond de ta poche. A ce moment là, précisément, _tu vis_.


----------



## GroDan (12 Décembre 2008)

Poésie et image ou la photographie n'est plus qu'un peu d'halogénure d'argent, d'alchimie des photons. Elle n'est que lumiére.
Sténopé.
Tout frais, dimanche, Barcelone.



​


----------



## Rob'pom (12 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (12 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## Saf (12 Décembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (12 Décembre 2008)

clic+gd

_encore un sténopé...8 secondes_​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (13 Décembre 2008)

V'là déjà la serrure, reste à trouver la clef....


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Décembre 2008)

Ile de Ré :love:

photo brute, sans retouche mais avec un recadrage pour les psychorigides qui ne supportent pas le penché  et j'aime beaucoup comme ça...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> photo brute, sans retouche ni recadrage



Pas de quoi en être fier... T'aurais au moins pu prendre 30 secondes pour redresser.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (13 Décembre 2008)

cross over​
_Le 17/55 en 2,8 est arrivé_ :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (13 Décembre 2008)

Une petite photo sans prétention. La vue depuis ma terrasse... agréable sans être extraordinaire, les chutes de neige des derniers jours l'ont transfigurée.




http://www.macounette.org/photos/neigeaubalcon.jpg


----------



## quenaur (13 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## mfay (13 Décembre 2008)

Après vos photos de vacances, ma photo du boulot


----------



## quenaur (14 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand ICI​


----------



## vleroy (14 Décembre 2008)

Road to Christmas​_
premiers essais du 17/55 en 2,8: la haute définition par là
Père noêl qui m'a livré en avance est vraiment sympa_


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (14 Décembre 2008)

_Edit : On se calme!_


----------



## Endymion 3057 (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Saf (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## goonie (14 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Décembre 2008)

Le parc surnaturel...


----------



## jugnin (14 Décembre 2008)

_J'ai essayé de pas lui cramer le crâne sans lui boucher la tronche, mais j'ai échoué.:rose:_​



macdani a dit:


>



Magnifique


----------



## dadoo113 (14 Décembre 2008)

sans aucune retouche. vos avis ?


----------



## cornelie (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Décembre 2008)

* (Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Saf (15 Décembre 2008)

_Edit: image trop lourde, merci de respecter les règles 
Edit2: je suis gentil, j'ai corrigé 
_


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2008)

Incantations...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## lmmm (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (15 Décembre 2008)

_La compression ayant abimé pas mal de contrastes, par ici pour la haute déf >> clic <<_​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Décembre 2008)

Angel...


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2008)

Ceux qui ont du un jour réaliser des prises de vues de gamins dans une crèche pour illustrer un article comprendront l'enfer que j'ai vécu ce matin... :mouais: :afraid:

Par contre, pour les parents, petit truc... pour Noel, inutile de vous tordre les méninges pour trouver LE cadeau : offrez des pieds photo ! Ca passionne les garçons, ces trucs pleins de rotules, de manivelles et autres boulons... ​


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## macdani (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (15 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/pbp/pbp164.jpg
> Ceux qui ont du un jour réaliser des prises de vues de gamins dans une crèche pour illustrer un article comprendront l'enfer que j'ai vécu ce matin... :mouais: :afraid:
> 
> Par contre, pour les parents, petit truc... pour Noel, inutile de vous tordre les méninges pour trouver LE cadeau : offrez des pieds photo ! Ca passionne les garçons, ces trucs pleins de rotules, de manivelles et autres boulons... ​[/CENTER]



Ne te plains pas, des primaires se seraient attaqués au déhambulateur 


_Edit :Tu me copieras 100X "je ne cite pas les photos sinon je n'aurai pas droit de regarder la télé ce soir"  _


----------



## SirDeck (15 Décembre 2008)

.






.​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2008)

Déambulation éclair...






​


----------



## two (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (16 Décembre 2008)

.




​


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## soget (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Saf (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (16 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand HD​


----------



## macdani (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## plovemax (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## piercoco (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2008)

Fin d'après-midi sur les étangs


----------



## lmmm (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Saf (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2008)

Les étangs bis


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## macdani (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## chupastar (18 Décembre 2008)

Ou plus grand.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## quenaur (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## waïe (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (18 Décembre 2008)

Ca m'a fait penser à des couleurs de chez Backcat


----------



## macdani (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## waïe (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (19 Décembre 2008)

Fait nuit sous la tente....


----------



## discolan (19 Décembre 2008)

La table de Noël 2006


----------



## Saf (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2008)

...ce n'est pas une belle photo ! vous me pardonnerez ...
...simplement pour qu'on se rappelle qu'en ces périodes de fêtes, certains ont encore plus besoin de nous... ne les oublions pas...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Ouais! Sauvons les rennes en peluche!


----------



## Euphorbia (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Damiblog (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2008)




----------



## waïe (20 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (20 Décembre 2008)

20 secondes à 18 d'ouverture
pour un joyeux noêl

_EDIT: oui mon cher yvos, elle est géographiquement très proche  mais techniquement très éloignée, ouverture à 18 et hdr sur une photo de nuit... mais rassure toi c'est la dernière du genre qui fait néanmoins partie de mes plus belles photos... de nuit _ _Les détails s'apprécieront d'ailleurs plus en haute définition car elle n'en manque pas, mais comme vous savez où ça se passe... je fais ma mystérieuse _​


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2008)

_Vincent, me trompe-je ou ta photo est quand même très proche de celle là? _






_trahison du format 6*6 mais bon.._


----------



## Endymion 3057 (20 Décembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (20 Décembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Décembre 2008)

Lever du jour sur le lac de Saint Cassien.



​


----------



## quenaur (20 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Majintode (21 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## lmmm (21 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (21 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Damiblog (21 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Saf (21 Décembre 2008)

_Edit: Saf, ta photo est trop grande...cela n'apporte rien de la faire aussi grande parce que ça oblige la plupart d'entre nous (disons tous ceux qui n'ont pas de 24") à faire jouer l'ascenseur...
Edit: Modifié chef :-D
_


----------



## SirDeck (21 Décembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (22 Décembre 2008)

4 heures du mat, partie de poker à 3200 iso​


----------



## IceandFire (22 Décembre 2008)

Linda Blair !!! :afraid:


----------



## chupastar (22 Décembre 2008)

Ma dernière image en date :


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Saf (22 Décembre 2008)




----------



## waïe (22 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (22 Décembre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (23 Décembre 2008)

* CLIC ICI *


----------



## Endymion 3057 (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Saf (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## waïe (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (23 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2008)

Zoom !


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (24 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2008)

champion du monde (enfin dans la course)​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Décembre 2008)

Merry Christmas...


----------



## waïe (24 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2008)

.




Un joyeux Noël à tous ​


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Décembre 2008)

Le destrier de Jeanne.  



​
Joyeux Noël à tous.


----------



## Zebrinha (24 Décembre 2008)

Les piafs n'ont pas les pieds gelés! (Groenland)
Bonnes fêtes à tous!!!


----------



## momo-fr (24 Décembre 2008)

Avec un peu d'avance...






​


----------



## Sloughi (24 Décembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (25 Décembre 2008)

:love::love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2008)

flash en mode slow rear


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Décembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Les piafs n'ont pas les pieds gelés! (Groenland)
> Bonnes fêtes à tous!!!



Elle est bien de toi ?


----------



## Zebrinha (26 Décembre 2008)

> Envoyé par Zebrinha
> Les piafs n'ont pas les pieds gelés! (Groenland)
> Bonnes fêtes à tous!!!





> (Fat Boss Slim)Elle est bien de toi ?




Mais oui! (Contrairement aux goélands, j'avais souvent le bout du nez et des doigts frigorifiés!! Et c'était en août, l'été quoi!)


----------



## mamyblue (26 Décembre 2008)

L'hiver a bien commencé cette année ...




​


----------



## quenaur (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Harts (26 Décembre 2008)

joli la dernière


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Décembre 2008)

La porte du vieux cimetière : un passage vers l'éternité  






Trop de compression alors : version HD​
@ Harts : des photos, S.T.P.


----------



## Saf (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## G3finder (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mfay (26 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (27 Décembre 2008)

12/24sygma_5DII_fallait bien que j'essaie ​


----------



## Nathalex (27 Décembre 2008)




----------



## waïe (27 Décembre 2008)

... et la lumière fût


----------



## quenaur (27 Décembre 2008)

Cordon (Haute Savoie)


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Décembre 2008)

De retour après un long moment d'absence :rose: toujours de très belle photos


----------



## Dead head (27 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## fanou (27 Décembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Décembre 2008)

Lensbaby power


----------



## freefalling (28 Décembre 2008)

_Edit: Image trop lourde!!

_ http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/7372/zz0da473dbav7.jpg
 
Grand format ICI
Désolé pour la piètre compression !​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## waïe (28 Décembre 2008)




----------



## freefalling (28 Décembre 2008)

Désolé pour précédent post Yvos -c'est la faute à ImageWell ! -






Et puis pour un plus grand format .. voir plus haut ​


----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (28 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Katana29 (28 Décembre 2008)

Faut bien débuter :




Il y a vraiment de chouette photo sur ce topic. :love:


----------



## GroDan (29 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Saf (29 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## waïe (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## quenaur (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2008)

magie des cadeaux​


----------



## lmmm (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Picouto (30 Décembre 2008)

St Emilion​


----------



## joanes (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Virpeen (30 Décembre 2008)

... avec un 5D... :love:


----------



## Saf (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## iNano (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## AuGie (30 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (31 Décembre 2008)

Des glaçons pour le réveillon! 
Bonne année à tous!


----------



## GroDan (31 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (31 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2008)

_Bon réveillon..._


----------



## joanes (31 Décembre 2008)

:love::love:


----------



## macdani (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## lmmm (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## macdani (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## quenaur (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2009)

.





​.


----------



## Picouto (1 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## IP (2 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (2 Janvier 2009)

Même taille mais non compressée c'est mieux:

 Sentier


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (2 Janvier 2009)

Pas trop mal pour une photo de nuit à main levée


----------



## Saf (2 Janvier 2009)




----------



## AuGie (2 Janvier 2009)

Petit portrait de ma belle soeur ​


----------



## mfay (2 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2009)




----------



## macdani (2 Janvier 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## plovemax (2 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (3 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Paski.pne (3 Janvier 2009)

.




​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (3 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Katana29 (3 Janvier 2009)

C'est un très beau modèle mais je préférais son regard sur la photo "la fille à la robe rouge".





Meilleurs voeux et que vos photos soient toujours aussi réussis.


----------



## quenaur (3 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2009)

quelques jours dans ma bretagne, du coup, un petit décalage pour vous souhaitez à tous mes meilleurs voeux...  Allez une petite image sur le barrage de la Rance


----------



## itako (3 Janvier 2009)




----------



## IP (3 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2009)

Tôt le matin par -4°C​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Une bonne et heureuse année à vous tous ​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

je vous souhaite à tous les meilleures choses pour 2009.


----------



## itako (4 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai encore quelque une dans la même série qui me plaisent bien.


----------



## Grug (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## G3finder (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2009)

​
130 pauses de 30" fusionnées pour une pause totale de 65 min.


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2009)

rose bonbon​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## itako (5 Janvier 2009)

Tirée et développée par moi même, ma toute première


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> Tirée et développée par moi même, ma toute première



Un peu trop claire, non ?!  

(Fond blanc, pas d'image)


----------



## itako (5 Janvier 2009)

J'ai réédité, l'image était trop lourde


----------



## mfay (5 Janvier 2009)

Du coté de Saint-Lazare ce matin.​


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Janvier 2009)

Oh! Qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans l'oeuf de dino? 
Un saint-lazaraptor?


----------



## esope (5 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (6 Janvier 2009)

Intimité volée


----------



## Endymion 3057 (6 Janvier 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3096/3171619405_f123c7dc6a_o.jpg

_Edit : Photo trop lourde ! _


----------



## joanes (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2009)

Frontière Indo - Népalaise, il pleut.
Pas un bus en vue, et le chauffeur de taxi qui, après une heure d'attente le cul sur un siège dur comme du béton, m'annonce que finalement la course ne l'intéresse plus. Démerde toi bonhomme, moi je ne bouge pas. Trouve moi un autre moyen de transport, pour Darjeeling ou Kathmandu, je m'en fous, mais je ne bouge pas de ton putain de taxi.

Il fait froid, tout est sale et humide. J'arrive au bout : je n'en peux plus de ce pays, de son absence totale d'organisation, de tout, en fait.
Qu'est ce que je fous là ? A plus ou moins 6 heures d'ici, vers l'ouest, tout le monde doit dormir. Où serais-je demain ?​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Merde! Poster après l'Amok... 

 



​
Bon promis après celle là j'arrète


----------



## Endymion 3057 (6 Janvier 2009)

Endymion 3057 a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3096/3171619405_f123c7dc6a_o.jpg
> 
> _Edit : Photo trop lourde ! _



Désolé j'ai zappé la reduction d'image :rose:  ..merci pour l'edit  ..


----------



## Saf (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (7 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Janvier 2009)

Le reste de la série "bretagne en décembre", dernier opus, est par là >> clic <<


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## two (7 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## nico/ (7 Janvier 2009)

Marseille, cet après-midi.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/haeringer/3176398841/


----------



## macmarco (7 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Madeline (7 Janvier 2009)

.
Entre Zürich et Genève


----------



## waïe (7 Janvier 2009)

elle n'est pas exceptionnelle mais je l'aime bien


----------



## Katana29 (8 Janvier 2009)

Le rendu est vraiment sympa et original, vraiment une bonne matière. J'ai mis au moins 10 secondes à capter que c'était des papillons de nuit derrière une bouche de ventilation. Une fois qu'on le sait, la photo perd un peu de son charme. Mais ça reste intéressant comme fond pour un futur projet graphique.

Edit : penses à faire la poussière!


----------



## Joelaloose (8 Janvier 2009)

Retour d'un week end à Londres : Le musée d'histoire naturelle (du moins le plafond )

Edit : trop lourde!

http://homepage.mac.com/nicolas.berthel/pentaxone/london/london_6.jpg


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

Et hop, une petite nature morte typiquement gelbe... dans la lumière de la fin de journée...    :love:


----------



## macdani (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et hop, une petite nature morte typiquement gelbe... dans la lumière de la fin de journée... ]




Voir cette photo a 10h du mat, ça donne plutôt envie de gerber...:sick::rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

perso ça m'ouvre l'appétit  (si, si, je t'assure ! ) faut dire que je sors d'une phase où je n'arrivais à plus rien manger, ça fait du bien de retrouver un ventre bien creux à  l'heure des repas :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## cornelie (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

sorry sorry je le ferai plus promis :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2009)

_Une photo par jour par membre, c'est la règle!  Je te laisse éditer pour choisir celle que tu veux garder - disons la plus belle - Sinon, je supprime  _


_ps: Bonne année, sinon, à tous ceux qui passent par portfolio _


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

Alors une petite photo prise a Zermatt lors d'un petit week-end a ski.


----------



## discolan (8 Janvier 2009)

*Silhouettes*
Petit contre-jour en fin de journée de la passerelle Vauban à Lille.
J'aime bien le résultat des teintes rose orangé obtenu par ce contre-jour, tranchant avec le noir des silhouettes, des arbres et du pont.


----------



## waïe (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## wip (8 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Madeline (8 Janvier 2009)

.
_1er janvier 2009. Descente sur Montréal, la Rivière des Prairies (au nord de l'île). Température: -18 degrés.
_


----------



## Euphorbia (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

image/portrait aléatoire dans un train...


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Janvier 2009)

_*Bâche glacée sur la plage de Merlimont*_​


----------



## Delgesu (10 Janvier 2009)

Ben celle-la est toute récente, et je l'aime beaucoup.


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2009)




----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2009)

Fenêtre d'un hotel à Montreux, au bord du lac, Février 2008...


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (10 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Virpeen (11 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (11 Janvier 2009)

Cheval imitation vache...
Désolée pour la poussière dans le ciel... j'ai fait des wagons de photos avant de comprendre que les poussières n'étaient pas sur l'objectif...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Fenêtre d'un hotel à Montreux, au bord du lac, Février 2008...
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3115/2648568879_8e6f05b02c.jpg?v=0



mamyblue sors de ce corps!


----------



## esope (11 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (11 Janvier 2009)

26/12/2008 - 11:16:18


----------



## Endymion 3057 (11 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Janvier 2009)

Oserais-je rappeler à certains le sujet de ce fil ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Janvier 2009)

Cuisine en inox...


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (12 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jacquemoud_b (12 Janvier 2009)

_Edit: merci de prendre note des règles de ce fil, ce qui implique de poster des photos:
- prises par *tes soins* (ce qui paraît incertain en l'occurence)
- qui soient "le fruit" d'un *travail de sélection* et figurent parmi *tes plus belles photos*...tous les niveaux sont naturellement acceptés et tout le monde peut participer mais tout le monde doit jouer le jeu, par respect pour ceux qui font des efforts et pour ceux qui regardent 

Ceci qui vaut pour toi et le message que tu viens de poster* vaut également pour tout le monde*.

Je reste toujours admiratif devant ceux qui invariablement ont une de leurs plus belles photos à publier chaque jour...on pourrait même faire des stats des heures de publications ...
_


----------



## quenaur (12 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> _Edit: merci de prendre note des règles de ce fil, ce qui implique de poster des photos:
> - prises par *tes soins* (ce qui paraît incertain en l'occurence)
> - qui soient "le fruit" d'un *travail de sélection* et figurent parmi *tes plus belles photos*...tous les niveaux sont naturellement acceptés et tout le monde peut participer mais tout le monde doit jouer le jeu, par respect pour ceux qui font des efforts et pour ceux qui regardent
> 
> ...



Si je ne me trompe ce message m'est adressé directement
alors désolé de te contredire mais cette photo a bien été prise par mes soins et pas plus tard que cette après midi et elle a fait aussi l'objet d'un travail de sélection et de traitement bien évidemment.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2009)

Le message est adressé à la personne dont j'ai édité le message...


----------



## Nathalex (12 Janvier 2009)

quenaur a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe ce message m'est adressé directement



Moi, je crois bien que tu te trompes !


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Janvier 2009)

_Plage de Wimereux (Pas-de-Calais)_​


----------



## jacquemoud_b (12 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Le message est adressé à la personne dont j'ai édité le message...



oui, il m'était bien adressé.
Je profite pour m'excuser, je pensais qu'un peu d'humour n'allait pas faire de mal.
ce comprend tout a fait que mon message ai été édité car sinon ca dévie vite.

Desolé pour la perte de temps impliquée au(x) modérateur(s).

j'en profite pour envoyer une photo qui suit les règles du fil : 
Valence(espagne) de nuit avec reflet dans une fontaine





la photo est un peu sombre mais si j'augmentait les ISO/ASA ca faisait trop de grain


----------



## willsdorf (12 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Aekold (12 Janvier 2009)

La réunion : Le Voile de la mariée (2004)


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2009)

... ou plutôt bonsoir 






Bon début de semaine à tous.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Janvier 2009)

Comme si de rien n'était...


----------



## jacquemoud_b (13 Janvier 2009)

il a des goûts de luxe celui-là!!!

EDIT : dsl pour le commentaire sans photos. pour corriger cette erreur j'ajoute une photo de zinal par -20°. il faisait froid mais le paysage valait la peine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> il a des goûts de luxe celui-là!!!
> 
> EDIT : dsl pour le commentaire sans photos. pour corriger cette erreur j'ajoute une photo de zinal par -20°. il faisait froid mais le paysage valait la peine.



si elle n'était pas floue...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> si elle n'était pas floue...


Oui c'est bizare du flou avec autant de lumière... Peut être de la buée sur l'objectif?


----------



## Madeline (13 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui c'est bizare du flou avec autant de lumière... Peut être de la buée sur l'objectif?



Ou alors il tremblait de froid !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Janvier 2009)

Voire les deux


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2009)

_On en revient aux photos*  s'il vous plaît!  _


_(pas floues si possible)_


----------



## GroDan (13 Janvier 2009)

oui, je sais c'est un peu bleu...mais j'en avais envie, na ! Fait avec un 5DmkII
​


----------



## jahrom (13 Janvier 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> oui, je sais c'est un peu bleu...mais j'en avais envie, na ! Fait avec un 5DmkII



Au contraire, le bleu dans celle ci ne dérange pas et accentue le coté froid de l'environnement.


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

dans un autre registre... "Satan tourmenté"


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2009)

@ php: ouaip la compression a un peu endommagé le relief de la route, alors la haute définition, c'est par ici >> clic clic <<


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Php21 (14 Janvier 2009)

Belle photo, mais sans le commentaire, le verglas n'est pas évident.
"Aprés l'orage" aurait aussi bien fait l'affaire.
Je ne suis pas specialiste de la photo.

PhP

pour "Verglas du calvados" by Vleroy


----------



## jahrom (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Terry in da mix​


Moi j'aurais dit in da noise


----------



## esope (14 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jahrom (15 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aurais dit in da noise



Oui mais tu sais, sur macgé il n'y a pas que des vieux bergers obtus prenant le ciel en photo en promenant le chien. 


Edit : Ah moins que noise soit un jeu de mot avec bruit de la musique et bruit de la photo. Et la dans ce cas je me dirais que c'est finalement le chien qui prend les photos pendant que le maître réfléchi...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Edit : Ah moins que noise soit un jeu de mot avec bruit de la musique et bruit de la photo.


Bingo!


----------



## Zebrinha (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jahrom (15 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bingo!





Au passage, ça permet d'argumenter ce que j'expliquais dans le post consacré au G10, à savoir que sans flash à 400 iso c'est déjà super bruité...

Mais bon ça dérange pas plus que ça car cette photo était pour un flyer.








Bref voilà pour l'aparté.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2009)

Portrait de mon amie Julie chez un glacier en région liégeoise après une promenade


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## GroDan (15 Janvier 2009)

Les narbres bleus à contre-jour vous remercie pour les cdb.






toujours au 5DMkII, par -6°C​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

_Petite pub en passant pour le Suprem'Editing 2008, lancé par Picouto , au cas où ça serait passé inaperçu _


----------



## discolan (15 Janvier 2009)

_Saint Paul de Vence (06570)_


----------



## quenaur (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## plovemax (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Janvier 2009)

*Logique Féminine*


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## discolan (16 Janvier 2009)

_Lac Blanc : 2352 m, région de Chamonix. Au fond, on voit le coté nord du Mont Blanc et le glacier des Bossons._


----------



## Euphorbia (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## itako (16 Janvier 2009)

argent et tique tiré et développé main.


----------



## Nathalex (16 Janvier 2009)

discolan a dit:


> _Lac Blanc : 2352 m, région de Chamonix. Au fond, on voit le coté nord du Mont Blanc et le glacier des Bossons._



J'ai appris à mes dépends il y a peu qu'il n'était pas bon de faire des commentaires sur ce fil mais je m'y risque quand même : jamais il n'y a le Mont-Blanc et le glacier des Bossons sur cette photo !!


----------



## virgdim (16 Janvier 2009)

Nathalex a dit:


> J'ai appris à mes dépends il y a peu qu'il n'était pas bon de faire des commentaires sur ce fil mais je m'y risque quand même : jamais il n'y a le Mont-Blanc et le glacier des Bossons sur cette photo !!



J'suis d'accord avec Serge.... Le Mont-Blanc est bien plus à droite....
La preuve :





24/08/08 - 7h50

Et le Glacier des Bossons, à droite aussi !


----------



## Sloughi (17 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lastrada (17 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2009)

Nathalex a dit:


> J'ai appris à mes dépends il y a peu qu'il n'était pas bon de faire des commentaires sur ce fil mais je m'y risque quand même : jamais il n'y a le Mont-Blanc et le glacier des Bossons sur cette photo !!



Ben moi je dirais surtout quil faut pas faire de photo l'été a midi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2009)

Souvenirs d'été :love:


----------



## Saf (17 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Janvier 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## vleroy (17 Janvier 2009)

​
_

Ben quoi, les grenouilles aussi sont in da move comme dit jp_


----------



## SirDeck (17 Janvier 2009)

.






.​


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2009)

*Mode portrait*

_Et sa version haute définition, légèrement moins saturée_ >> clic <<​


----------



## plo0m (18 Janvier 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> *Mode portrait*
> 
> _Et sa version haute définition, légèrement moins saturée_ >> clic <<​


Une bien belle tof, mais elle souffre de trois gros défauts qui découlent d'un seul: Le menton est coupé, il y a trop d'espace en haut, et les yeux ne sont pas sur une ligne de force ou mieux sur un point fort 

Tout cela découlant du fait que je pense tu as utilisé le colimateur central pour ta MAP et que tu as oublié de recadrer une fois la map faite, pour mettre par ex ici l'oeil gauche sur le point fort supérieur gauche de ta tof


----------



## Dead head (18 Janvier 2009)

Paris, l'Institut de France (où siège, entre autres, l'Académie française), janvier 2009



​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1298/grenouillebdab6.jpg​



Ah ah! J'ai les même:



​


----------



## jacquemoud_b (18 Janvier 2009)

Ah l'Eiger


----------



## GroDan (18 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Une bien belle tof, mais elle souffre de trois gros défauts qui découlent d'un seul: Le menton est coupé, il y a trop d'espace en haut, et les yeux ne sont pas sur une ligne de force ou mieux sur un point fort
> 
> Tout cela découlant du fait que je pense tu as utilisé le colimateur central pour ta MAP et que tu as oublié de recadrer une fois la map faite, pour mettre par ex ici l'oeil gauche sur le point fort supérieur gauche de ta tof



Ouais ! En premier lieu, on ne site pas les photos...ça évite les répétitions. Ensuite pour tes remarques sur les défauts majeurs (sic!), il est préférable de les faire en MP. Parce que perso, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord dans la mesure où couper un menton ne fait pas rater une tof...



plo0m a dit:


> Super réussie! J'ai vécu mes 27 premières années dans le quartier... Rah là là que de souvenirs.



Alors, quand aux réflexions de ce type : je crois que l'on est plusieurs ici, à penser la même chose : on s'en fout !

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2009)

GroDan a tout dit, on revient aux photos merci.


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2009)

Désolé Paul d'intervenir,
Juste pour deux petites choses 'indépendamment de ce qu'à dit GroDan sur "on cite pas... patatati patatata":
1/ Le cadrage est très volontaire , la photo de base faisait apparaitre les épaules
Les yeux décentrés sont volontaires, c'est ce qui choque et ce qui est à regarder (les remarques ne sont pas totalement fausses pour autant)
2/ j'ai mis en titre mode portrait, mode particulier dédié au D300 et qui m'a apporté une netteté que je ne trouvais pas dans mes photos, fallait-il encore connaitre ce réglage... donc double objectif dans cette photo sélectionnée pour ici, et légèrement saturée parce que la compression rendait fade les réglages pastels d'origine 

Alors tu vas me dire, à juste titre, ce n'est pas un fil technique, ni de cuisine, et donc pour ne pas flooder (étant entendu que je ne posterai pas demain pour m'autopunir :rateau: ) :





Avec un petit brin de Rue Mouffetard là dedans, façon année 50 

Et bonnes photos à tous


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2009)

Version HD​


----------



## goonie (18 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2009)




----------



## AuGie (18 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ah! J'ai les même:



Moi aussi ​


----------



## GroDan (18 Janvier 2009)

Villers-le Lac. 
Frontiére Franco-Suisse. 
60 cm de glace, patinage sur le lac à vos risques et péril.Puis le saut du Doubs, gelé...magnifique. Mais pas de lumiére.




​


----------



## lmmm (18 Janvier 2009)




----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

Arno en live


----------



## pichoun (18 Janvier 2009)

lac de beuil


----------



## pichoun (18 Janvier 2009)

lac de Beuil


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2009)




----------



## GroDan (19 Janvier 2009)

Mardi dernier, dans les champs avant le levée du soleil. De bonnes sensations.




​


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

​



ÉDIT : 





Dead head a dit:


>



Très constructif...
T'aurais au moins pu te fendre d'une vacherie !... 

RE-ÉDIT : J'ai changé, en laissant l'autre photo en lien...


----------



## Dead head (19 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> une de mes plus belles photos


----------



## Saf (19 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (20 Janvier 2009)

*J'en profite pour annoncer l'ouverture d'une nouvelle galerie dédiée aux HDR, avec l'accord de nos modérateurs (surtout sur la nécessité du bon goût :rateau: ) 
*
http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/postez-vos-plus-belles-compositions-hdr-250258.html


----------



## esope (20 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## chupastar (20 Janvier 2009)

Postée aussi dans le fil des bureaux : photo prise hier, je ne pensais pas que je trouverais un tel désordre si photogénique !






Et pour voir les détails c'est ici.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

Projection pendant le concert de Trentemöller au festival des "Ardentes" à Liège en juillet 2008...


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2009)

Quand la buée prend des allures de peinture


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Zebrinha (21 Janvier 2009)

Il était un tout p'tit naviiiiire....


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2009)




----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Lalla (21 Janvier 2009)

*Firenze (Florence) - Ponte Vecchio*





​


----------



## plo0m (22 Janvier 2009)

_Edit : attention au poids de tes (chouettes) photos 

http://www.tanguy-emmanuel.com/images/photos/20080822-_MG_8365 copie.jpg


_


----------



## chupastar (22 Janvier 2009)

Un petit test de mon nouveau compact.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## fau6il (23 Janvier 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> On ne site pas les photos.



SUuuu_PERBE!


----------



## Dead head (23 Janvier 2009)

On ne cite pas les photos.

On fait ce genre de commentaires par message privé ou coup de boule, car ça n'a guère d'intérêt pour les autres.

Quand on poste dans ce fil, c'est qu'on poste une photo.



Parc des Buttes-Chaumont, Paris :



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (23 Janvier 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Quand on poste dans ce fil, c'est qu'on poste *une photo.*



elle doit venir de soi puisque c'est "*vos* plus belles photos"

Enfin moi je dis ça, juste parce que j'adore les rappels à l'ordre, le reste ne serait que délation, mais j'aime bien les photos que tu publies car elles sont agréables à regarder... Les commentaires moins (voir supra comme on dit)


----------



## jugnin (24 Janvier 2009)

_Edit suite aux réactions : Il ne s'agit pas d'un post traitement, juste une pose d'une seconde à 100 iso qui permet un léger dézooming pendant la prise de vue. Une partie du flou s'explique également par le bouger, du coup. Après j'ai un peu bidouillés les niveaux pour atténuer la fenêtre en arrière-plan, mais au pif, parce que j'y entrave rien..._


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Janvier 2009)

First.



ZAC.


----------



## r0m1 (24 Janvier 2009)

[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## GroDan (24 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (24 Janvier 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2009)

​petit coucou d'angleterre et sa mer ... la manche ...  (ses plages de sables fins ... et de paquets de chips dorées au four ...)


----------



## SirDeck (24 Janvier 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2009)

_Premier portrait avec le 50mm AF 1,8D qui me plait
un petit réglage du mode AF et enfin le plan choisi est net_


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2009)

Ca me rappelle quelque chose ce coin là


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## iNano (25 Janvier 2009)

​
_Qui a dit que le ciel n'est jamais bleu dans le Jura ? Bon, ok, avec quelques nuages... _


----------



## quenaur (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Nathalex (26 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (26 Janvier 2009)

*Tyrannie du petshop*​


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2009)

Pour info : Chevaliers du Taste-vin écoutant les discours officiels pendant la fête de St-Vincent (hier, donc...).​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## virgdim (26 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (27 Janvier 2009)

désolé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2009)

_On s'arrête là avec les petshops  Vous pouvez faire des lien vers vos galeries_


----------



## Zebrinha (27 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _On s'arrête là avec les petshops  Vous pouvez faire des lien vers vos galeries_


Bonjour,

Toi qui est si attentif , regardes ce fil ma derniere photo date de 2 jours, ceci est ma seule photo de Petshop 
Desolé de faire des séances photos et vivre avec Vleroy ce qui oui nous donne parfois les mêmes sujets mais traitement différents 
Je ne pense pas vous envahir avec des séries choses que je ne fais jamais 
Les régles je les connais et je les applique sauf une  aujourd'hui: citer,  blablater sur le fil en direct car parfois il y a des choses inacceptables, un amalgame de choses qu'un modérateur ne doit pas faire, entre autre ce n'est  pas parce qu'on partage le même lit qu'on ne doit pas faire des photos ensembles,  c'est pas  marquer dans les régles macgé.....


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Toi qui est si attentif , regardes ce fil ma derniere photo date de 2 jours, ceci est ma seule photo de Petshop
> Desolé de faire des séances photos et vivre avec Vleroy ce qui oui nous donne parfois les mêmes sujets mais traitement différents
> ...



_J'ai juste dit d'arrêter la série, avec un  qui donne la valeur du message. Aucune attaque, rien d'autre. Point. Du reste, c'était pas vraiment à toi que s'adressait ce message.

Alors on revient aux photos, merci_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Pourrait-on avoir une liste de ce que _doit_ faire un modérateur et ce qu'il ne _doit_ pas faire selon l'avis des gens qui ne le sont pas s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Virpeen (27 Janvier 2009)




----------



## cornelie (28 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Janvier 2009)

Trop de compression alors : Version HD ici.​


----------



## quenaur (28 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jandebut (28 Janvier 2009)

bravo belle photo claire joyeuse peutetre aurait pu etre encore mieux de face et un peu plus cadré


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Janvier 2009)

Manhattan en direction du Sud, vu depuis Central Park


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Janvier 2009)

Pessade, Puy-de-Dôme.​


> Tu ne peux pas mettre tes photos en jpg, ou quelque chose comme ça ?!...
> Elles n'apparaissent pas à l'affichage de la page (je ne suis peut-être pas le seul dans ce cas)...
> Et j'avoue que je ne fait pas toujours l'effort de chercher l'adresse de l'image, pour pouvoir la regarder...



C'est donc réparé, et je n'avais pas fais gaffe. Désolé.


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2009)

STOP !!! Foguenne


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à tous.



​

_Ça manque un peu de Captain X sur les dernières pages je trouve... 

Allez, je retourne dans mon trou préparer mon sac, la percée du vin jaune n'attendra pas !! :rateau:_


----------



## joubichou (29 Janvier 2009)

pour nous rappeler un peu l'été


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Euphorbia (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Quand il gele dans l'usine ou je travaille, cela laisse de beaux souvenirs...

Une photo/ jour, merci, Foguenne


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

J'espere qu'à 8 minutes pres, on comptera que nous sommes le lendemain de ma photo d'hier.. :mouais:

(cliquer pour agrandir)


----------



## bcommeberenice (31 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (31 Janvier 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Février 2009)

Mes glaçons préférés made in Groenland...


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Février 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (1 Février 2009)

Les colonnes de Buren, Palais-Royal (Paris)



​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2009)




----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

aussi angélique que sa maman ce petit


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Février 2009)




----------



## GroDan (2 Février 2009)

Je voulais la mettre là mais c'est fermé...






​


----------



## quenaur (3 Février 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (3 Février 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Février 2009)

​


----------



## twk (3 Février 2009)

Yvos, je suis toujours ultra fan des tes photos ! 

Dites, les règles sont-elles toujours les même pour ce qui est des taille/poids des images ?

Je veux savoir avant de poster quoi que ce soit


----------



## Craquounette (3 Février 2009)

Les règles sont là


----------



## twk (3 Février 2009)

Allons-y donc !

Centre des congrès et concerts, Uppsala - Suède 

(tsss, tout est marqué dans le header du thread en plus, j'ai la berlue )


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Février 2009)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont coup-de-boulé mes glaçons géants!
Pour continuer dans l'eau solide, un peu de neige....


----------



## lanceloth (4 Février 2009)

Sète :


----------



## cornelie (4 Février 2009)

ICI


----------



## GroDan (4 Février 2009)

Détail d'un système de filtration de piscine municipale. Les couleurs sont le résultat de l'action des produits chlorés au contact du métal. Pour la lumiére : un vieux néon sale qui avait bien du mal à démarrer ​


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

Je sais : ca en rappelle une autre, non ?  Un peu plus de deux années entre les deux. Et rien à voir : ici, une manifestation d'association franco-vietnamienne.​


----------



## macdani (4 Février 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Février 2009)

​


----------



## lanceloth (5 Février 2009)

Bon, si la vous n'êtes pas content !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

lanceloth a dit:


> _Dernière modification par lanceloth ; Aujourd'hui à 18h26. 					 					 						Motif: Pas de banière... 					 				_



Ca tombe bien : pas de photo non plus !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

Ptain !, il faudrait vraiment interdire à certain(e)s d'acheter des appareils photo... :affraid:  :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ca tombe bien : pas de photo non plus !



Elle est revenue. L'aurait-il fallu ?


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain !, il faudrait vraiment interdire à certain(e)s d'acheter des appareils photo... :affraid:  :sleep:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle est revenue. L'aurait-il fallu ?



vous êtes durs!
une fois, j'ai vu pire!


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain !, il faudrait vraiment interdire à certain(e)s d'acheter des appareils photo... :affraid:  :sleep:




au moins, qu'ils ne les postent pas !


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2009)

_On se calme et on essaie de faire un petit effort sur la qualité des photos _


----------



## Macounette (6 Février 2009)

_Ce matin peu avant 7h_







_quelques minutes après, le ciel s'assombrissait complètement..._


----------



## twk (6 Février 2009)

Le bâtiment principal de ma fac en Suède 






_Edit: une seule photo / jour et par membre._


----------



## joanes (6 Février 2009)




----------



## cornelie (6 Février 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Février 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Février 2009)

Halle St-Joseph, Clermont-Ferrand, hier.​


----------



## cornelie (7 Février 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Février 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Picouto (8 Février 2009)

​


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

La merveilleuse ville d'Uppsala qui me manque...


----------



## Kalif (8 Février 2009)

La vue de chez moi.
[Désolé pour ma photo. J'ai édité, je pense que ça doit être correct la ... ]


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2009)

"1280x960px/309ko"
Faudrait réduire la taille (et le poids) de ton image...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Février 2009)

Anschald, Puy-de-Dôme. Aujourd'hui.​


----------



## iFabien (8 Février 2009)

*Le plongeon*
- Canon EOS 450D - 8 février 2009 -


----------



## soget (8 Février 2009)




----------



## plovemax (8 Février 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Février 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2009)




----------



## piercoco (8 Février 2009)

_http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/animaux/p1000242,4091706d2f25b80242df3c5b91d3d0dd.jpg.html
http://images0.hiboox.com/images/0609/4091706d2f25b80242df3c5b91d3d0dd.jpg

Edit : image trop lourde_!


----------



## esope (8 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (9 Février 2009)

Non, rien. Désolé.


----------



## piercoco (9 Février 2009)

Désolé, je pense que cette version est plus correcte ...


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2009)

​


----------



## esope (9 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> arme anti vampire...
> ​




Ca me rappelle celle ci, (je m'excuse si je l'ai déjà postée...)






Et bien évidement le travail somptueux d'E. Weston​. ​


----------



## Majintode (10 Février 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Saf (10 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Redoch (10 Février 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2009)

​


----------



## die_gzr (10 Février 2009)

_Edit: image trop lourde_ 

http://lydieguezengar.chez-alice.fr/guezenblog/portfolios/maintenance/12.jpg


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2009)




----------



## cornelie (11 Février 2009)

* ICI *


----------



## GroDan (11 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

6ème au championnat du monde de descente de Val d'Isère, sur la piste légendaire de Bellevarde.
Qui a dit qu'Hermann Maïer appartenait au passé ?





En lien sur la photo, la haude def pour ceux que le grain appliqué à la photo intéresse.


----------



## Paski.pne (11 Février 2009)

.




​


----------



## mado (13 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Redoch (13 Février 2009)




----------



## joanes (13 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (14 Février 2009)

​
​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (14 Février 2009)




----------



## Amok (14 Février 2009)

​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Février 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Sloughi (14 Février 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (15 Février 2009)

Après de beaux noir et blanc, un peu de couleur!


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Février 2009)

​


----------



## macdani (15 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Février 2009)




----------



## veveysucker (15 Février 2009)




----------



## Redoch (15 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (15 Février 2009)

Pour une fois, je me refuse à la compression qui endommageait véritablement cette photo. Alors la miniature pour un avant goût, les plus courageux cliqueront sur la haute déf, les autres passeront leur chemin, et finalement tout le monde sera content 



​
la haute définition et l'angoisse au bout du clic >> par là

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2009)

.
.



.
.


Une croix _perdue_ sur un sommet...


----------



## Nathalex (15 Février 2009)




----------



## Macounette (16 Février 2009)

​


----------



## toys (16 Février 2009)

Les nouvelle coccinelles 





jpmiss a dit:


> ...


sont solidaire des pigeons 





GroDan a dit:


> ...


qui boivent des coup avec la police municipale 





Dendrimere a dit:


> ...


et qui parte sur les chemains 





vleroy a dit:


> ...


croisé nos dieux 





Amok a dit:


> ...


suite a une chute bourré dans l&#8217;escalier





SirDeck a dit:


> ...


.
pour tous nous frères tombé sur chaque marche





Sloughi a dit:


> ...


,
je dépose une fleur 





hippo sulfite a dit:


> ...


tel un souvenir imprimé en cross over. 





yvos a dit:


> ...



Qu&#8217;il éclaire nos villes





macdani a dit:


> ...


,
qu&#8217;il éclaire nos rues 





jpmiss a dit:


> ...


ils sont passer de l&#8217;autre coté du grillage 





Foguenne a dit:


> ...


et vogue sur de nouvelle eaux 





veveysucker a dit:


> ...


,
dans leur mosolé 





Redoch a dit:


> ...


sous tèrain, 





vleroy a dit:


> ...


leur croix 





Craquounette a dit:


> ...


nous accompagne dans la froideur de l&#8217;hiver 





Nathalex a dit:


> ...


et leur regard vous réchauffe le c&#339;ur. 





Macounette a dit:


> ...


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2009)

*



*

**​


----------



## plovemax (16 Février 2009)




----------



## quenaur (16 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (16 Février 2009)




----------



## joanes (16 Février 2009)

pour faire gueuler encore  :mouais:


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (17 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Berthold (17 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)




----------



## quenaur (17 Février 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Février 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Février 2009)

et un petit merci à Blandine pour cette superbe texture


----------



## Binouche (18 Février 2009)




----------



## quenaur (18 Février 2009)




----------



## piercoco (18 Février 2009)

http://images4.hiboox.com/images/0809/7f403f6b7bae6fd2cd3ee3e59a9346ba.jpg


_Le hack de redimensionnement marche pour la taille mais le poids reste trop élevé.

Merci donc de faire attention. Je supprime le message intégralement la prochaine fois 
_


----------



## doudou83 (18 Février 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (18 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

​


----------



## plovemax (18 Février 2009)




----------



## mado (18 Février 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (19 Février 2009)

piercoco a dit:


> Oups ... pas vu !!
> Correction ...  désolé.:rose:



si c'était la première fois...


----------



## quenaur (19 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2009)




----------



## lumai (19 Février 2009)




----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2009)




----------



## yvos (20 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Lastrada (20 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Quartier Chinois



Ah toi aussi tu trainais dans le  XIIIème hier ?







​


----------



## cornelie (20 Février 2009)

*ICI*


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (20 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (21 Février 2009)




----------



## toys (21 Février 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Février 2009)

​


----------



## iFabien (21 Février 2009)

*La traversée*
- Canon EOS 450D - 20 février 2009 -


----------



## SirDeck (21 Février 2009)

.







.​


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2009)

@macmarco


----------



## chupastar (22 Février 2009)

Ma dernière image en date :


----------



## joanes (22 Février 2009)

por los amigos


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Février 2009)

Romme-sur-Cluses. Haute-Savoie. 19 Février.​


----------



## vleroy (23 Février 2009)




----------



## Gz' (23 Février 2009)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaisie


----------



## maiwen (23 Février 2009)

​


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2009)

Battersea ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Février 2009)

yep  c'était la première fois que je la voyais sous cet angle en allant à Gatwick, alors je me suis dit ...  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2009)




----------



## quenaur (23 Février 2009)




----------



## yvos (23 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Vestige mécanique, Caserne NIEL, Bordeaux.​


----------



## plovemax (24 Février 2009)




----------



## Paski.pne (24 Février 2009)

.


​


----------



## Gz' (24 Février 2009)

Kuala Lumpur vu du quartier nommé Wangsa Maju, Malaisie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (24 Février 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2009)

Tirée d'une série prise au G7/ 20D/ iPhone + Poladroide.​


----------



## quenaur (24 Février 2009)




----------



## jugnin (24 Février 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Février 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Février 2009)

Romme sur Cluses. Haute Savoie. Piste noire.​


----------



## maiwen (25 Février 2009)

Kelkepartsstraat  





Amsterdam by night​


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)




----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)




----------



## plovemax (26 Février 2009)

@ Hippo : très belle blonde (vous devriez donner...)


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

Pour moi c'est une belle photo :love:


----------



## quenaur (26 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (27 Février 2009)

>> haute définition <<​


----------



## jugnin (27 Février 2009)

j'suis toujours aussi doué en compression, moi...​


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait un point sur les histoires de résolution et de taille de l'image dans la cuisine.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Février 2009)

http://www.journal-auvergne.com/FSCN2969-small.JPG
Stade Marcel Michelin. Clermont-Ferrand. ASM-Castres. Aujourd'hui.

_Edit : attention au poids de tes photos _


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## mado (28 Février 2009)

Une amie chère. Une belle écoute, une oreille non défaillante. Un sourire apaisant. Un chemin artistique courageux. De belles aventures humaines partagées.​ 




​


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2009)

Limoux. Les fecos encore et toujours. Dimanche dernier : las fennos.
Mener la musique : le point d'orgue pour chacune, le temps d'un trajet entre deux café, musiciens et masques complices.


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## joubichou (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## Dead head (1 Mars 2009)

Un amaryllis



​


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Un amaryllis
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5683/amar233i.jpg


Même interrogation : 





tirhum a dit:


> une de mes plus belles photos





Dead head a dit:


>


----------



## piercoco (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (1 Mars 2009)

_Danse avec les robots  Futuroscope  Poitiers_​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (2 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## piercoco (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (2 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2009)

Encore une des femmes ("Las fennos") à Limoux. Après je passe à la neige en Lozère


----------



## Chang (3 Mars 2009)

(Clic image pour l'avoir en plus grande)

Macao - Janvier 2009​


----------



## piercoco (3 Mars 2009)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_HrEP2vC2d-g/SamCf2zGHYI/AAAAAAAABO4/TvdeVC4EL4g/s800/P1000394.JPG

Dernière fois avant suppression intégrale du message en cas de dépassement du poids limite


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> C'est vrai je l'ai mise en 800 pixels de large mais en jpg max donc 650 Ko, c'est 150 max non ?


Suffit de lire l'annonce en en-tête du forum...
Ou le premier post de ce fil... 








_Pas la même qu'hier... _​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> C'est vrai je l'ai mise en 800 pixels de large mais en jpg max donc 650 Ko, c'est 150 max non ?


Tu sais lire?


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


>


http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cpe07izvjA4/Sa0SpzjbJiI/AAAAAAAAADI/Aqa7D2dwwSY/02-800.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cpe07izvjA4/Sa0SpzjbJiI/AAAAAAAAADI/Aqa7D2dwwSY/
Si je copie/colle cette partie de l'url sans le nom de fichier de ton image dans un onglet, elle s'affiche quand même.
Ton lien n'est pas vraiment un lien direct vers l'image mais plutôt la page de l'image, ce qui explique qu'elle ne s'affiche pas.
Cela vient de ton hébergeur, apparemment.

[Edith]
Ah ! Ou alors c'est un script vBull qui empêche l'affichage d'images trop lourdes ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu sais lire



Je me sens très coupable, je ne recommencerai plus, pour la peine je vais me jeter tout nu dans les ronces.  :rateau:


----------



## piercoco (3 Mars 2009)

piercoco a dit:


> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_HrEP2vC2d-g/SamCf2zGHYI/AAAAAAAABO4/TvdeVC4EL4g/s800/P1000394.JPG
> 
> Dernière fois avant suppression intégrale du message en cas de dépassement du poids limite




Mais la photo fait 751X600 je croyais que la limite était 800X800 comme indiqué en page 1 !!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Le poids de ta photo, le poids...
Aussi...


----------



## piercoco (3 Mars 2009)

Le poids !!! ça je n'ai jamais regardé, je ne sais d'ailleurs pas où le réduire !!!

Je réduis la taille ... point !!

Sur les forums photos que je fréquente la dimension est la même mais il n'est jamais question de poids !!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Avec  SmallImage, par exemple...
Ça fait maintes fois que ce genre de question a été posée... 

Tu es sur un forum, avec ses règles...
Inutile de râler... 


P.S : "_Superman_", "_Homme aux photos qui penchent"_, désolé pour le blabla...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2009)

piercoco a dit:


> Le poids !!! ça je n'ai jamais regardé, je ne sais d'ailleurs pas où le réduire !!!


Bah cherche comment on fait...



piercoco a dit:


> Je réduis la taille ... point !!


Ben ici on réduit la taille ET le poids... point!
Si ça ne te convient pas tu peux toujours continuer a poster sur les forums photos que tu fréquente déjà....


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)

_Les règles sont rappelées sur le 1er post du sujet, ainsi d'ailleurs qu'en post-it pour tout Portfolio  . C'est par là qu'on commence, d'habitude. Par ailleurs, je t'ai rappelé à plusieurs reprises ce problème de poids. Les techniques possibles sont décrites à différents endroits dans ce sujet et tu peux y poser toutes les questions que tu veux pour y arriver.

- Les limites en taille "physique" (nombre de pixel) ont leur justification dans le fait que pas mal d'entre nous visualisent portfolio sur des portables, 12 ou 13" (je passe sur le cas des Iphone  ). Le choix a été fait de leur permettre une visualisation de qualité sans leur imposer de faire jouer la souris gauche-droite.

- Les limites en poids sont plus discutables (tout du moins sur l*a valeur* retenue à ce jour, mais ça peut peut-être évoluer) à une époque où le haut débit est assez largement répandu. Il n'en reste pas moins que 150Ko sont tout à fait cohérents avec une taille de 800 pix de large et une compression modérée. Je publie des photos ici et en respectant la taille physique imposée, j'ai toujours un poids de sortie compatible avec les 150Ko. Seuls quelques cas particuliers posent problème (notamment les images qui fourmillent de détails) mais libres à vous de faire des liens vers des originaux.

Sur le fond, c'est toujours pareil: dès qu'on fixe une limite, ça râle et c'est jamais assez. 

Qu'il y ait des forum qui laissent une totale liberté sur ce point, je veux bien le croire et ils sont libres de leur "politique"...mais beaucoup quand même imposent des limites pour strictement les mêmes raisons évoquées au dessus. Et pas mal de modérateurs de ces forums dégagent direct les messages qui ne respectent pas les règles... _


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Mars 2009)

Ya pas beaucoup de photos sur cette page ! 



​


----------



## Aladisse (3 Mars 2009)




----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2009)

L'Aubrac à Noël version zen


----------



## SirDeck (3 Mars 2009)

Aladisse a dit:


> ça fait un moment.


et ça manquait


----------



## vleroy (3 Mars 2009)

@jpmiss: pas la peine de chercher pour piercoco, j'ai constaté en faisant la maintenance des macs autour de moi que les gensses t'emmerdent parce qu'ils recoivent pas leur mail, par contre curieusement, ils savent comment se connecter à ulla, payer en ligne, chtatter sur skype pour se détendre le n***. Tant que c'est pas du cul, ils sont cons. C'est comme ça, faut vivre avec...D'ailleurs l'avatar de l'intéressé est tout indiqué à ma réflexion


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2009)




----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2009)

L'Aubrac toujours à Noël du côté de Marchastel

PS pour Foguenne : si tu as l'occasion, ne rate pas le parc ornithologique de Villars-les-Dombes pas très loin de Lyon. Il y a aussi entre autres des grues couronnées, plein d'autres oiseaux dans un cadre agréable, un spectacle avec des oiseaux en vol plutôt bien fait (et pas loin, à Bourg-en-Bresse le superbe monastère de Brou avec en face un restaurant bien agréable )


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mars 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> PS pour Foguenne : si tu as l'occasion, ne rate pas le parc ornithologique de Villars-les-Dombes pas très loin de Lyon...



Villars-les-Dombes et ses étangs... ses cuisses de grenouilles... ses p'tits resto  :love:

'scusez-moi, je ne fais que passer :rose:


----------



## Nathalex (4 Mars 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> zoo-amneville-mars-09-12.jpg​



Je me disais bien que j'avais déjà vu cette coiffure quelque part ! 




Quant au Parc des Oiseaux de Villars-les-Dombes, j'approuve sans réserves !


----------



## jugnin (5 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pas interdit les photos de gamines pré-pubères ? Benjamin va avoir des problèmes...



Je croyais que ce n'était qu'un adolescent grassouillet. Fichtre.

****
Et puisqu'on est au zoo, voici donc un être sympathique de La Flèche (72) :





_Mais je vous dirai pas qui c'est _​


----------



## vleroy (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## daffyb (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## lmmm (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (6 Mars 2009)

Afin d'illustrer un principe simple, souvent oublié dans cette section





Panneau d'une attraction au futuroscope... Elle s'applique bien, non?


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2009)

J'ose espérer qu'une autre face affiche "Je comprends".


*Hédonisme*


----------



## Zebrinha (6 Mars 2009)

Encore un peu de givre avant le printemps...


----------



## Baracca (6 Mars 2009)




----------



## daffyb (6 Mars 2009)




----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2009)




----------



## Lalla (6 Mars 2009)

*NY Classics*






(Argentique avec Holga)
​


----------



## quenaur (6 Mars 2009)




----------



## joanes (6 Mars 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2009)

daffyb, je ne vois pas ta photo&#8230; 

[EDIT]Bizarre, je la vois si je l'ouvre dans un autre onglet. C'est quoi ce bouzin ?[/EDIT]


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2009)

Sur l'Aubrac, un chemin qui me donne toujours envie de laisser là la route et de partir


----------



## Baracca (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Mars 2009)

Les Carroz d'Arraches. Haute-Savoie. Mi-février.​


----------



## cornelie (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## juju1403 (7 Mars 2009)

un p'tit tour à bora bora
ici l'entrée de l'hotel du méridien
ah c'était bien les vacances...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## quenaur (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (8 Mars 2009)

@barraca :   pour l'ensemble de tes photos et macros


----------



## Sloughi (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (8 Mars 2009)

Ps:merci a velroy et ainsi que les autres pour leurs MP


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Mars 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Eniluap (8 Mars 2009)

De magnifiques couleurs cet après midi. Que ça fait du bien de rentrer chez soi .​


----------



## iFabien (8 Mars 2009)

*Le ballon orange*
- Canon EOS 450D - 8 mars 2009 -


----------



## Baracca (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## joanes (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2009)

Edit : JP, La photo est d'hier soir, on aurait pu se croiser...


----------



## quenaur (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2009)

En attendant les baigneurs


----------



## lmmm (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## Paski.pne (9 Mars 2009)

.


​


----------



## quenaur (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## jahrom (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## Bibabelou (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (10 Mars 2009)

Pit Babes (GP Barcelone 2006)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (10 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## quenaur (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Spéciale dédicace pour vleroy !


----------



## Baracca (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2009)

jp, celle là, tu pourrais me la faire en 1920 x 1080 ? 

  :love:


----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2009)

Il y a des jours comme ca, où on fait des photos pour des associations. "Putain, Pascal, il fait beau : ne me dis pas que tu es encore surbooké". C'est probablement à cause de cet état d'esprit que j'ai choisi le sud ! ​





C'est amusant : vous avez vu comme la zone de netteté est visible ? 80/200 - 2.8 Nikkor.​


----------



## vleroy (11 Mars 2009)

il y a des jours où on fait des associations de photo 





_ben quoi, ouais, y a pas le pied, y a pas le mouvement, et c'est pas un ballon de foot... Mais je débute_


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2009)

...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## IP (11 Mars 2009)

*Alpage*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est amusant : vous avez vu comme la zone de netteté est visible ? 80/200 - 2.8 Nikkor.​


j'en fais autant avec mon 50/200 f/2.8 Zuiko, frimeur! 
 

Edit de l'Amok : Je n'en doute pas ! J'ai longtemps utilisé des boitiers Olympus (OM-2 et OM-4) qui, en plus de leurs qualités propres, avaient l'avantage d'être équipés d'optiques Zuiko (donc Olympus) qui n'avaient rien à envier aux Nikon. Je suppose que c'est toujours le cas ! Je regrette encore mon 180/2.8 qui était une pure tuerie.


----------



## lmmm (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (13 Mars 2009)

_Je pensais y trouver Alèm... Nada. Un policier moustachu m'a indiqué mon chemin..._


----------



## Baracca (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2009)

C'est pour se rafraîchir après jpmiss


----------



## Lalla (13 Mars 2009)

Nations Unies







(Argentique avec Holga)


​


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## olof (14 Mars 2009)

De retour d'une semaine de traîneau à chiens au Québec...


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Mars 2009)

Mercredi dernier. Clermont-Ferrand.​


----------



## lmmm (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## jerome60260 (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## Macthieu (15 Mars 2009)

Une photo/jour, merci, Foguenne


----------



## Zebrinha (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## daffyb (15 Mars 2009)

APN : SonyEricson K750 ​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (15 Mars 2009)

.







.​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Mars 2009)

Dans quel pays as tu fait les 2-3 dernières photos postées ? (elle sont magnifiques)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Dans quel pays as tu fait les 2-3 dernières photos postées ? (elle sont magnifiques)


2 choses avant de répondre:
1- dans ce fil il est recommandé de ne pas citer les photos
2- tu aurais du me poser la question par MP

A part ça ces photos ont été prises dans la Tadrart un petit bout de désert au sud de Djanet dans les sud est de l'Algérie. C'est un endroit absolument magnifique et j'encourage tout le monde à y aller.
Merci de ton commentaire.


----------



## olof (15 Mars 2009)

Cui-cui


----------



## iFabien (15 Mars 2009)

*Yubaba*
- Canon EOS 450D - 15 mars 2009 -


----------



## vleroy (16 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (16 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Du scotch noir, du carton fort, un trou dans du métal, du papier photo, un peu de chimie...





_négatif_




_positif_​
Juste rien, juste le monde. Avec mes mains et mes yeux, j'ai tout fait, de l'appareil photo au tirage.
Et ça, c'est ma plus belle photo. :love:

C'est mal exposé, c'est flou, le cadrage pu du slip et je vous emmerde.


----------



## guiguilap (16 Mars 2009)

*Ce n'est peut-être pas la plus belle photo qu'il m'ait été donné de faire, mais c'est un excellent souvenir et une belle vue d'ensemble résumant la soirée, je trouve...  Katy Perry dans toute sa splendeur !*​


​


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2009)

Il fait toujours cette saloperie de chaleur. Tous les touristes sont partis "admirer" le coucher de soleil au bout de l'ile. Un coucher de soleil : le même que chez eux, mais chez eux moins exotique. Pourtant, ce qui compte, lorsqu'on bouge, c'est le détail. L'asphalte brûlante, le mur sur lequel la main se colle, l'instant, quel qu'il soit. Comme cette photo de François, Dendrimède, dans un taxi New-Yorkais. Un moment. Putain de photo. J'ai envie de New York.

_Là je suis sur la terrasse. La mer s'étend à l'infini. Tranquille : ils sont tous, justement, en train de tirer la langue devant le même soleil que chez eux qui plonge dans la mer.

2.8 pour jongler avec la profondeur de champ. Un coca. Un jour je vais regarder ces photos de loin, comme si ce moment n'avait jamais existé, comme s'il n'était pas à moi. C'est ca, qui est bien._

Je ne me souviens de rien. Rien, _sauf d'avoir pressé le déclencheur._ Oh qu'il est lourd, ce boitier.
C'était moi, j'étais là. Enfin, ce moment. Ce soir. Et des milliers de kilomètres entre le souvenir et la réalité. Cette pierre n'est probablement plus là.​


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)

​
C'est toujours aussi magique le cirque et un vrai bonheur pour le photographe amateur. Bien sûr les objectifs lumineux ont été un peu plus sollicités, et notamment à 2,8. Le 105mm s'est révélé brillant. Vous pouvez découvrir le début de la série dans cet album : Cirque Amar


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

OM 1 ou 2 

pour la même série


----------



## dadoo113 (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Mars 2009)

Romme-sur-Cluses. Haute Savoie. Vacances de février.​


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2009)




----------



## chupastar (18 Mars 2009)

Ma presque dernière :


----------



## olof (18 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)




----------



## Philou1789 (18 Mars 2009)




----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2009)

Philou1789 a dit:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_tG0VvMiYfr4/ScE-YIZGR1I/AAAAAAAAAX4/JsGFpjz_8Gg/s1600-h/IMG_5528.JPG


... soupir...
_(pour plusieurs raisons...)_


----------



## Baracca (18 Mars 2009)

Ps: désolé pour certains, le bestiaux ne veut pas que je reboule aussi vite


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

_un peu de grace à 3200 iso..._​


----------



## GroDan (19 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Aladisse (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## lumai (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## joanes (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Oh, les grosses papattes !
C'est quoi la tête ?

ma copine dit que ta photo est sympa, je ne dis pas autre chose !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## lmmm (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mars 2009)

chupastar a dit:


> Ma presque dernière :



Guy Bourdin n'est pas mort !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Guy Bourdin n'est pas mort !



Merci Dendrimere, grâce à toi, à google et à wikipedia je m'endormirai moins idiot ce soir !


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## lumai (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## GroDan (21 Mars 2009)

*REOUVERTURE DU CAS DES PHOTOS D'ACTUALITES ! 




**Kliq+detof*​


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mars 2009)

Un endroit perdu. Mais beau. Auvergne. Décembre.​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## lmmm (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## yvos (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (22 Mars 2009)

.






.​


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## mado (22 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mars 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

_Tous les printemps (1)_




Click for full size​


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> église​






clicl ​


----------



## Nathalex (23 Mars 2009)

Un angle un peu différent sur un coin que j'affectionne





​


----------



## vleroy (23 Mars 2009)

@ed the head: m'ci m'sieur


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (23 Mars 2009)

Faites des photos avec une boite de gateaux apéritif...






Ca vous changera de vos bidules électronique​


----------



## Katana29 (23 Mars 2009)

Une ronce dans un monde de douceur. Simpliste, mais je la trouve très jolie. 

*GrosDan :* C'est sûr que c'est particulier... Mais finalement pas mal du tout pour une boite de gâteaux apéritifs!  Si tu as besoin, de quelqu'un pour vider des boites avec bouteilles...


----------



## Baracca (23 Mars 2009)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6953/p2276763.jpg
> 
> Autoportrait c'est pas ici


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (23 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Photo de la petite fleur dans l'herbe


(Édité pour cause: ne pas mettre ta photo dans mon méssage) 

J'aime la simplicité de cette prise qui en fait ressortir toute sa beauté, et comme je ne peux encore bouler je l'écris


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (24 Mars 2009)

(Faucon Percnoptère)


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (24 Mars 2009)

_

Pékin, juin 2007_​


----------



## quenaur (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Eniluap (24 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mars 2009)

Un bout de la place de Jaude. Clermont-Ferrand. Y a une semaine.​


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Mars 2009)

​
EOS 450D flambant neuf, résultat de quelques essais de clichés nocturnes avec le 18-55mm livré de base


----------



## esope (25 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## chupastar (25 Mars 2009)

Avec un compact cette fois !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (25 Mars 2009)

Fronton de maison à Reykjavik, un hiver froid et gris....


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## lmmm (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2009)

Hier soir j'ai shooter "les princes chameaux " Sceaux


----------



## plovemax (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Mars 2009)

.




​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

@ Yvos : c'est Place Djemna El Fna ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2009)

Sans aucun doute 

Superbe photo en tous cas


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2009)

Dominer... rayonner... Tel César, tel Louis XIV... Place Saint-Sauveur à Caen... En dehors de l'équipe de pro apple d'easymac, c'est surtout l'andouillette sauce moutarde à l'ancienne du Vélocipède qu'il faut retenir. Celle-ci rayonne et domine le reste. 

La compression  par là pour les détails sans cette compression destructive


----------



## BS0D (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (26 Mars 2009)

Station paradisiaque. Romme-sur-Cluses. Haute-Savoie. Février 09. P80.​


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2009)

Je dois dire que j'ai un boulot sympa. On rencontre pas mal de monde, on voit souvent des absurdités techniques et des fois des situations touchantes... En faisant un constat référé préventif, on visitait les immeubles avoisinnants... Cet immeuble sale aux limites de l'insalubrité était sur la liste. En montant les escaliers, l'odeur de mazout imprègne jusqu'aux vêtements. 4ème étage, cette scène... surréaliste. D'un autre temps. J'ai frappé à la porte... Derrière ces petits vieux qui devaient compter plus de 80 printemps, un poêle de la même génération fumait. Réchappés du monoxyde, ayant échappé aux incendies, aux vapeurs toxiques qui empraignaient la pièce, les peintures au plomb étaient craquées... J'ai shooté, c'est mon job


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> J'ai shooté, c'est mon job


T'as buté les vioques?


----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as buté les vioques?



bah oui... après avoir soulevé les matelas bien sûr


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## GroDan (27 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> raie de sable



Jean Loup Sieff sort de ce corps !


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2009)

_ps: ma précédente photo a bien été prise sur Djemma El Fna - celle-ci à Essaouira_


----------



## BS0D (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mars 2009)

Clermont-Ferrand. Manif du 19. P80.​


----------



## Baracca (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2009)

Hop.





Elle paraitra très vide à la plupart d'entre vous (à raison d'ailleurs) mais je suis assez amoureux de cette photo. Prise un soir de ma fenêtre, pas de post traitement, rien. 
Du coup j'adore, mais j'imagine que c'est assez subjectif.


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2009)

Cela faisait des mois que j'avais dit à Sandy que j'aimerai faire des photos de nu. Je connaissais la difficulté de cet exercice. Je le redoutais autant que j'en avais envie. Restait à trouver le moment, l'ambiance... C'était hier. Il faut croire que l'amour transgresse nos pudeurs les plus refoulées car ce fût un immense bonheur que de réaliser cette série et de la travailler ensemble. Ces photos sont pleines de vie comme l'histoire que l'on vit depuis presqu'un an. Je t'aime.




​

Pour la série, c'est ici. Les commentaires intelligents y sont les bienvenus


----------



## Baracca (28 Mars 2009)

en espérant que les résultats soient là demain 

Une photo/jour, tu peux renvoyer vers une galerie.  Foguenne


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> ferrari X 4[/URL]



Mais quatre fois les mêmes sponsors et la même Ferrari, est-ce bien nécessaire ?...


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais quatre fois les mêmes sponsors et la même Ferrari, est-ce bien nécessaire ?...



Regarde bien, c'est le jeu des 7 différences 





@ vleroy : et quand est-ce que tu poses en tenue d'adam pour sandy1977 ?


----------



## macdani (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Regarde bien, c'est le jeu des 7 différences



Ah ben vraiment je suis bigleux ou c'est vraiment pas flagrant mais... je vois pas


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais quatre fois les mêmes sponsors et la même Ferrari, est-ce bien nécessaire ?...



y a du avoir un bug quelque part :mouais: avec Imageshack et j'ai du prendre un autre hebergeur au moment du post.

mais pourquoi Foguenne avoir enlever la tof


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> y a du avoir un bug quelque part :mouais: avec Imageshack et j'ai du prendre un autre hebergeur au moment du post.
> 
> mais pourquoi Foguenne avoir enlever la tof



Je n'ai pas enlevé "la tof". 
J'en ai laissé une, tu en avais mis quatre ou cinq.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (29 Mars 2009)

Dans le port de Reykjavik


----------



## vleroy (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

Ara Ararauna


----------



## EMqA (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## goonie (29 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (29 Mars 2009)

.






.​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## lmmm (30 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ah tiens ... ca faisait longtemps ...



passionnant  on attendait une photo, on a du texte...



Chang a dit:


> elle est de toi la photo ? tu es sur que la taille ne depasse pas en longueur/largeur ou poids par rapport aux regles de ce forum/fil ???



:sleep:

bon sinon, au 300mm aux limites de l'accomodation, sans retouche sélective, avec ajustement des courbes et des niveaux, puis le niveau de noir par couleur, une photo sombre au départ en sous-bois 



​


----------



## Baracca (30 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2009)




----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)




----------



## GroDan (31 Mars 2009)

Ce type est trés fort...Dgiz
​


----------



## vleroy (31 Mars 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> j'ai faim​



Ce n'est pas encore l'heure 

_Très belle série_ 

et pour ne pas flooder, une archive


----------



## Baracca (31 Mars 2009)

Pays ou la liberté est mise en avant, mais cas ou ... la sanction est juste derrière  





ps: Vleroy, c'est bon, on peut manger maintenant c'est l'heure


----------



## cornelie (31 Mars 2009)

* Ici se voit mieux le pays des chataignes contre la faim *


----------



## BS0D (31 Mars 2009)

Vue de l'ile de Skeppsholmen, Stockholm, Suède:


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2009)

Photo miracle.  
Impossible de shooter mon fils et ce petit bonhomme, ils ne tiennent pas en place. Là en rusant, il est venu chercher la voiture et hop, au moment ou il se retourne, je le shoot. 

Règlage fatalement aléatoire, ils ne sont jamais là où on les attend.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Photo miracle.
> Impossible de shooter mon fils et ce petit bonhomme, ils ne tiennent pas en place. Là en rusant, il est venu chercher la voiture et hop, au moment ou il se retourne, je le shoot.
> 
> Règlage fatalement aléatoire, ils ne sont jamais là où on les attend.



Entre nous, un bon valium dans la purée, et hop une séance photo réussie... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Pour me faire pardonner de dire des conneries sans mettre de photo, voici un peu de cul !! ouuaaaiiiissss !!!!!


----------



## mfay (1 Avril 2009)




----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

50mm - f/2.8 - 1/1000s - iso800
Je tiens le filtre polarisant à la main pour gommer ce #@!$% de reflet de lampe dans la vitre du TGV


----------



## lmmm (1 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

Ca donne envie de shooter, non?  
On pourrait l'opposer à celle-ci (même angle, focale différente)


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

Voilà c'que j'en fais de ton ballon moi 






Vi je sais ça fait 2 :rose: mais c'est pour l'enchainement m'sieur :rose: siouplé, j'le f'rais pu :rose:


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2009)

_(Bassou, t'as perdu ta rondelle ? )_


----------



## Baracca (1 Avril 2009)

Ps: j'ai encore fin, normal c'est l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (1 Avril 2009)

_Bassou, tu es privé de photo demain   et Chang, pas la peine d'agiter le cocotier pour si peu. On a aussi une activité en dehors de la modération._


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (1 Avril 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Avril 2009)

Cette photo me fait penser à un des premiers jeux sur Mac : Dark Castle  


​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Avril 2009)

Pas bien loin de chez moi. Clermont-Ferrand. Fin mars.​


----------



## mfay (1 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pas bien loin de chez moi. Clermont-Ferrand. Fin mars.​


C'est toujours aussi gai les environs de Clermont a ce que je vois.
Ca respire le printemps


----------



## BS0D (1 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est toujours aussi gai les environs de Clermont a ce que je vois.
> Ca respire le printemps



J'ai pas osé le dire, mais oui je trouve que "ça sent l'auvergne"!


----------



## toys (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2009)

_Vide volontaire number 2 _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Une petite retouche des traces d'avions et c'est parfait !


----------



## Andine (2 Avril 2009)

"L'heure du dîner" ou "Bonne pêche dans le coin"
Invitez les copains !

Bonne fin de journée
Andine


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Avril 2009)

Un beau matin de mars, et toujours en Auvergne.​


----------



## Baracca (2 Avril 2009)

(Vue de l'intérieur d'un des remparts Essaouira)


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

Allez hop, tiens.
La dernière fois, j'ai posté une photo de ciel, pensant (à tort) qu'elle allait passer inaperçue.
Du coup je vous en mets une autre du même soir.
Hé oui.
C'était une série.
OK, une série de deux, mais une série quand même.  



​


----------



## lmmm (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## tweek (3 Avril 2009)

Mona.


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Avril 2009)

Fin de journée....




By Zebrinha


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (3 Avril 2009)

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=62&u=12877377


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (3 Avril 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (3 Avril 2009)




----------



## quenaur (3 Avril 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2009)




----------



## joanes (3 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (3 Avril 2009)

(Une Vallée pourtant bien peuplée !)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Près du muséum national of Wales.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

​
Après quelques conseils au niveau du traitement, voici le résultat 
J'en profite pour remercier tout ceux qui m'ont envoyé des  commentaires sympathiques ces derniers jours


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## cornelie (4 Avril 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

Mieux ici


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## esope (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## Chang (5 Avril 2009)

... Photo en milieu industriel ...

Ca faisait un moment que j'essayais d'avoir une bonne photo dun soudeur en action et apres moultes et re-moultes essais, en voici la meilleure prise ...​


----------



## Andine (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## GroDan (5 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Avril 2009)

Andine a dit:


> Faites-moi un cygne... ou plusieurs



Oui, mais noir alors. 




​


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2009)

- Ground Zero -


​


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2009)

Omaha Beach - Cimetière Américain


----------



## Majintode (5 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## joubichou (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (5 Avril 2009)

Ca y est, le printemps vient de commencer à arriver!


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Avril 2009)

Ps : Mr Amok, you're a killer !


----------



## BS0D (5 Avril 2009)

(pardon pour la taille de la version précédente, j'ai pas du tout fait gaffe! :rose


----------



## quenaur (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## Andine (6 Avril 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Oui, mais noir alors.




Oki noir alors...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

Andine a dit:


> Oki noir alors...


Etait ce vraiment indispensable de poster cette photo?
Je sais les gouts et les couleurs.. tout ça... mais bon des fois...


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Avril 2009)

Clermont-Ferrand. Si si. Lundi dernier. Après les cours.... ​A Baracca, superbe, comme d'ab ! Mais sur ton site, t'es pas mac ? ​


----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2009)

_3200 iso _
​


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

trop mignons, c'est tes p'tits loups?


----------



## quenaur (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Avril 2009)

_Tous les printemps (2)_



​


----------



## GroDan (6 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Etait ce vraiment indispensable de poster cette photo?
> Je sais les gouts et les couleurs.. tout ça... mais bon des fois...



Ouais, ouais, allez...un peu d'amour que diable



​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## joanes (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## maiwen (6 Avril 2009)

De retour d'Irlande.





National Botanic Gardens, Dublin​


----------



## IP (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## plovemax (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## Andine (7 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Etait ce vraiment indispensable de poster cette photo?
> Je sais les gouts et les couleurs.. tout ça... mais bon des fois...




:rose: ok la photo est po top.... mais c'était juste un clin d'oeil
Pour me faire pardonner, un cliché printanier qui j'espère trouvera grâce à tes yeux


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2009)

Allez, une dernière.











Pour ceux interessés, clic image.




​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Avril 2009)

_Tous les printemps (3)_




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​


----------



## Baracca (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2009)

Polarisant + ND8 + ND1000 ​


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## House M.D. (7 Avril 2009)

Quelques images de chez moi  :


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (8 Avril 2009)




----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Craquounette (8 Avril 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## willsdorf (8 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## House M.D. (8 Avril 2009)

Patrouille de France, 10 octobre 2008 :


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## vousti (9 Avril 2009)

"Bouge pas comme ça, tu me fatigues, puis tu me rappelles quelqu'un. Dis donc, tu as déjà regardé une fleur de carotte ? Eh, tiens, bah regarde ça, ben tu vois, c'est ça la vie. Tiens, je m'en roule une, puis je vais me la faire moi-même, puis je vais prendre le temps de me la faire, puis je vais prendre le temps de me la fumer, puis je vais prendre le temps d'en profiter, et puis je vais prendre le temps... »



Alexandre le bienheureux


----------



## joanes (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## itako (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## quenaur (10 Avril 2009)

Dernière de la série.


----------



## House M.D. (10 Avril 2009)

Un fossile de Peugeot... prise au Burkina Faso  :


----------



## Chang (10 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (10 Avril 2009)

(Baie de Samana)

Conditions photographiques pas évidentes du tout, car cela bouge énormément, et difficile de savoir quand elles remontent à la surface, même avec un grand spécialiste des baleines a bosses a mes cotés et que pour moi (et en Français) ! mais un spectacle GRANDIOSE pour les yeux !


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2009)

_Avisse à la populacion : essayez de penser à l'intérêt photographique de vos photos. L'histoire ou le caractère insolite (tiens tiens ) ne font pas forcément tout 
ps: ne pas prendre mal ce que je dis, hein..._​


----------



## BS0D (10 Avril 2009)




----------



## Katana29 (10 Avril 2009)

Un détail d'une église du Nord Finistère. (Lampaul Guimiliau)
Une église très coloré,  mais avec quelques détails un peu glauque. Un église à la bretonne!


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

le plus cool c'est lui


----------



## Baracca (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

( Tout l'album *ici*, pour celles et ceux que ça intéresserait...  ) 
​


----------



## Dory (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2009)

bleu


----------



## lysteria (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Avril 2009)

lysteria a dit:


> http://odum.free.Fr/img/P1040474.jpg



Un champion, celui-là et qui sait s'exprimer :



lysteria a dit:


> t'es trop mignon ..., tu veux pas aller jouer avec tes crottes de nez sur l'autoroute,


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

:mouais:


----------



## boodou (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## mado (12 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## joubichou (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (12 Avril 2009)

et comme disait le médecin à Belmondo dans Itinéraire d'un enfant gâté : "Prends ton bateau et casse toi loin de nous".

ce matin la mer était calme


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## vousti (12 Avril 2009)

- Tu veux jouer à un jeu?
- Quel jeu?
- Au imagine que.....

                                                                                                           Seven pounds


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Aaah la Bretagne


----------



## Baracca (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (13 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Aaah la Bretagne
> 
> photo avec la mer qui penche et qu'en plus il fait tout gris alors que je viens de me prendre un coup de soleil



putain, t'as vu jouer ça où que la mer elle est pas plate en Bretagne? 


bon pas envie de me trimbaler le bouzoum pour une partie de pêche aux coques (ouais, c'est pas la saison  mais les gosses le savaient pas. Alors coolpix edition... problème : la compression macgé rend pas alors vignette et lien vers taille plus grande et moins compressée 





j'aime bien cette compo et eux se sont régalés. Fin de la communication pour aujourd'hui. Over Over


----------



## joesback (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## quenaur (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2009)

​

Dublin Moutains​


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2009)

Un petit Pola_Un vrai


----------



## Damonzon (14 Avril 2009)

Un faux N&B


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> problème : la compression macgé rend pas


Je crois qu'on a compris là... :sleep:
D'autant que je suis vraiment pas sûr que la compression puisse avoir une réelle influence sur une photo comme celle-ci. Non pas qu'elle ne soit pas réussie (la composition est en effet assez sympa) mais elle ne présente pas un range de tonalités et de détails si intense qu'une compression raisonnable puisse altérer...


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (14 Avril 2009)

(Petit passage en mode négatif)

Pour la version de base c'est ICI


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Avril 2009)

Collonges. Saône et Loire. Hier.​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/pierre-auvergne-albums-mac-g-image1606-fscn4382-small.jpg
> Collonges. Saône et Loire. Hier.​


C'est une de tes plus belles photos ????? :affraid:
Faut que tu arrêtes alors.
Vraiment

Désolé, mais là, ce n'est plus de la subjectivité.

Fais comme moi : regarde, et apprends. Et quand tu crois que tu as compris, abstiens-toi encore de poster, re-regarde et continue d'apprendre.

Et enfin, un jour, tu vois la lumière, et là, tu sais que peut-être, tu auras fait une de tes plus belles photos. Et tu la montreras.

Mais là, crois moi, moi qui regarde ce fil depuis bien plus longtemps que toi sans pratiquement y poster fallait pas montrer celle-là.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est une de tes plus belles photos ????? :affraid:
> Faut que tu arrêtes alors.
> Vraiment&#8230;
> 
> ...



Peut être pas tort. Donc je la change. En laissant le lien.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Généralement, je ne suis pas désagréable gratuitement.
Les mous du bulbes mal terminés à la conception pensent le contraire, mais non.

Merci d'avoir changé, mais dans tous les cas, mon conseil reste valable. Et pas que pour toi


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2009)

_Voilà, c'est mieux ainsi  : je laisse l'échange puisque ce qui est dit est intéressant pour tout le monde.

Bon accessoirement, on a déjà vu bien pire ici. Notamment des photos qui penchent affreusement :afraid:  _


----------



## plovemax (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Nobody (14 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## cornelie (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## GroDan (15 Avril 2009)

Pour nourrir le débat autour du FF Canon et du 17-40L, voilà une image faite avec le couple incriminé, noté le vignettage trés prononcé en bas. Pourtant le diaph est à 8 ! Ce qui fonctionnait en argentique, ne marche plus en numérique....​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (15 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2009)

.
.



.
.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

@ foguenne
Je suis désolé et ne voudrais pas paraître prétentieux, mais c'est quand même pas ta "plus belle photo", 3 cubes en béton, 4 bagnoles et 2 clampins...
Même pas une petite retouche chépa moi, réchaufage, refroidissage, mettre du ciel, un truc qui accroche quoi, ou alors publier une autre photo, celle ou tu oses un cadrage audacieux !
Ou alors tu postes dans conseils photos...
J'espère que je ne suis pas trop méchant mais fait parler ta fibre artistique...

Voilà, c'est aussi valable pour quelques autres, j'ai pas voulu être aussi terrible que BackCat (lui aussi a craqué, allez voir sa tulipe jaune dans "vos plus belles macro")

Maintenant à vous de me péter la gueul...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Y'en a vachement plus que ça des bagnoles !! Calibre ton écran !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> @ foguenne
> Je suis désolé et ne voudrais pas paraître prétentieux, mais c'est quand même pas ta "plus belle photo", 3 cubes en béton, 4 bagnoles et 2 clampins...
> Même pas une petite retouche chépa moi, réchaufage, refroidissage, mettre du ciel, un truc qui accroche quoi, ou alors publier une autre photo, celle ou tu oses un cadrage audacieux !
> Ou alors tu postes dans conseils photos...
> ...



J'ai attendu 20 minutes pour avoir "2 clampins" seul sur ce trottoir, ne pas avoir trop de "bagnoles" et essayer de guider le regard vers un cube en béton vitré et "orangé" que j'adore, le tout en gardant une image vivante de Maastricht.
Je n'ai probablement pas ton génie, mais vu mes faibles compétences, j'estime que c'est une de mes meilleures photos de Maastricht.

Je suppose que tu préfères celle-ci, moi pas. 

Je ne vais certainement pas "mettre du ciel" dans mes photos. 
Le ciel était blanc et je trouve ça parfait pour ce genre d'image.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne vais certainement pas "mettre du ciel" dans mes photos.


Feignasse!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Feignasse!



J'assume. 
Sur mes photos, je corrige juste:
-la balance des blancs (surtout pour les photos en intérieur)
-les niveaux
-l'exposition
-je rajoute un peu de saturation ou d'éclat (réglage minus sur mon APN)
et c'est tout en général.

Bon, ben je vais me mettre au HDR + ciel bleu. 

Entre ceux qui déteste mes "polaroids" et ça, j'en prend pour mon grade.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon, ben je vais me mettre au HDR + *ciel bleu*.



Va falloir déménager alors  Je te file un bout du mien si tu veux!


----------



## yvos (15 Avril 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> @ foguenne
> Je suis désolé et ne voudrais pas paraître prétentieux, mais c'est quand même pas ta "plus belle photo", 3 cubes en béton, 4 bagnoles et 2 clampins...
> Même pas une petite retouche chépa moi, réchaufage, refroidissage, mettre du ciel, un truc qui accroche quoi, ou alors publier une autre photo, celle ou tu oses un cadrage audacieux !
> Ou alors tu postes dans conseils photos...
> ...



J'ai du mal à saisir ton propos lorsque je vois la photo que tu mets juste quelques messages au dessus..

Avant d'aller exiger des choses des autres, il faut aussi prendre du recul avec ce qu'on fait soit même 

_ps: je ne porte pas jugement sur tes photos, juste sur le fait que tu râles pour du ciel blanc, une absence de traitement alors que tu utilises des artifices qui espérer rattraper un cliché...c'est prendre le problème dans le mauvais sens, à mon avis _

bon, jp fait des photos pourrites :love: et Foguenne des clichés merdiques :afraid:, who's next?


----------



## mfay (15 Avril 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Entre ceux qui déteste mes "polaroids" et ça, j'en prend pour mon grade.


Je ne deteste pas TES polaroids  Je déteste TOUS les faux polaroids de tout le monde  (et avec ça, je parie que le prochain post est un Polaroid... ... ...arghhhh)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Aaahhhh ! un bon coup de pied dans la fourmillière, le chat qui cesse de ronronner qui sort toutes griffes dehors.
Raahhh, lovely !...

j'ai cherché le pétage de gueule, je l'ai trouvé, et même moi je vais me coller un pain !


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2009)

mfay a dit:


> Je ne deteste pas TES polaroids  Je déteste TOUS les faux polaroids de tout le monde  (et avec ça, je parie que le prochain post est un Polaroid... ... ...arghhhh)


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Avril 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai attendu 20 minutes pour avoir "2 clampins" seul sur ce trottoir, ne pas avoir trop de "bagnoles" et essayer de guider le regard vers un cube en béton vitré et "orangé" que j'adore, le tout en gardant une image vivante de Maastricht.
> Je n'ai probablement pas ton génie, mais vu mes faibles compétences, j'estime que c'est une de mes meilleures photos de Maastricht.
> 
> Je suppose que tu préfères celle-ci, moi pas.
> ...



Les photos de Foguenne sont toujours traitées pour avoir un rendu doux et naturel, ce qui n'est pas le cas de beaucoup de ce qu'on peut voir ici;
Le traitement à outrance, çà finit par donner n'importe quoi: des ciels justement, avec des couleurs fantaisistes, des images trop contrastées, qui fatiguent l'oeil, sans parler de la netteté souvent approximative...
Ce fil a perdu en interet pour moi. Ce n'est que mon avis.
Quant au cadrage de cette photo, avec les "clampins" moi çà me va.
Et le ciel laiteux, aussi.
Maastricht c'est pas la cote d'azur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2009)

Et si vous laissiez un peu le bénéfice du doute à ceux qui postent ici. Prendre ce qui vous plaît et envoyer mp, coup de boule ou autre pour guider un peu ceux que vous estimez être en dessous du niveau de votre exigence. Tout le monde n'a pas la science infuse, le matériel ou l'oeil que certains ici ont. Tant qu'il y a la volonté de bien faire et non celle de salir le fil, je ne vois pas où est le problème.


----------



## Baracca (15 Avril 2009)

Et bien pourquoi tant de baston :mouais:

Qui a dit que c'était le Fil de celui qui fait la plus belle photo, on parle des plus belles photos de chacun !
Alors un peu d'indulgence (j'ai pas dit non plus d'être mielleux pour un oui et un non) ne fait pas de mal, les photos de certains peuvent plaire a certains et n'être pas aimées par d'autres....sans pour autant se balancer des péloches à la gueule


----------



## toys (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## lmmm (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## Nobody (15 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## esope (15 Avril 2009)

(la au moins pas de soucis de ciel bleu...  ;-) )​


----------



## Foguenne (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (16 Avril 2009)

Encore quelques fleurettes de printemps...


----------



## maiwen (16 Avril 2009)

The Lucky Ones 



​
pas rassurant ce fil didonc !  J'hésite à y sortir après la tombée de la nuit  peur de me faire aggrésser par de p'tit caïds débutant dans le métier et qui manient la lame avec si peu de dextérité.


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2009)

_Bon, je vous propose maintenant de laisser cet épisode derrière nous. Steph1776 partait probablement d'un bon sentiment à l'origine, maladroitement exprimé.

Plusieurs choses à retenir pour la suite:

1. l'évidence même, chacun a son niveau et tout le monde peut participer ;

2. chacun a sa "vision" (en partant de mon exemple personnel : je sais, je pense, faire des images léchées, des couchers de soleil, des ciels, mais je n'ai plus cette envie là désormais et préfère tenter autre chose - j'imagine que ces évolutions existent chez chacun en regardant Portfolio depuis 2003) ; 

3. chacun a son niveau d'exigence (que l'on souhaite le plus haut possible lorsqu'il est appliqué à soi même) ; 

4. chacun a ses goûts photographiques: le "vide" ne parle pas à tout le monde tout comme des paysages proprement traités peuvent laisser de marbre. Rien ne serait plus triste qu'un fil avec des photos ne reflétant pas cette diversité.

Partons donc de ce constat et postons des photos ici avec un regard bienveillant sur celles des autres. Bienveillant ne veut pas dire absence d'esprit critique: cela, vous pouvez le faire, en développant, par MP. Bienveillance ne vaut pas dire non plus absence d'effort de la part de ceux qui publient des photos.  _


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2009)

C'est beau!
J'en ai les larmes aux yeux!


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beau!
> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux!



J'imagine que tu parles de ma photo, parce qu'il y a des poils dessus? 

_Aller, on retourne aux photos _


----------



## Nobody (16 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Avril 2009)

Deauville. Hier, en fin d'après midi.​


----------



## Baracca (16 Avril 2009)

(Clamer le jeux ne fait jamais de mal )


----------



## lmmm (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2009)

Je me souviens.
La première fois que cette ville est devenue une évidence, c'était au fin fond du Sahara. La nuit était tombée depuis un moment déjà et, le cul cassé des cailloux perdus dans le sable sur lequel j'étais assis, écoutant le vacarme assourdissant du silence, j'avais pensé "c'est bon, je suis dans le désert des déserts, maintenant je dois voir la ville des villes".
C'était il y a très longtemps. Mes bottes m'ont depuis porté dans des tas d'endroits, plus ou moins proches de cette image fantasmée. Je me souviens de ce jour, à Niagara, où j'avais hésité à traverser le pont. 4 heures de route, rien : la Ford avec le plein fait, juste une formalité, un saut au dessus des chutes. Et puis, non.
Je ne verrais jamais les deux tours qui griffent le ciel, elles sont tombées depuis: la vie est un rendez-vous manqué.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi : il fallait du temps. Du temps pour quoi ? N'ai-je pas trop attendu ? Aujourd'hui, si j'ai gardé des yeux d'enfant sur les mirages de cette destination, mon corps, mon esprit ne sont plus ceux d'il y a 20 ans : je suis plus calme, plus posé. Je m'émerveille moins, je suis plus attentif qu'admiratif. Bien, mal ? je ne sais pas. Posé.
Voilà, c'est fait. A travers les années, le rendez-vous. Maintenant, il faut que je m'en trouve d'autres, et d'autres mythes. Mais ceux là, je vais essayer de ne pas les vivre, juste pour le rêve.












Une chose est certaine : comme un virus, j'ai moi aussi  la maladie de ces rues grouillantes, des taxis jaunes qui sont les maîtres des lieux. Depuis le retour, je comprends le manque de ceux qui m'en parlaient avant.
Je retournerais à New York. Et dans le Sahara : la boucle est complète. Du haut de la dune, je pourrais maintenant, en regardant les aiguilles de ma montre, imaginer ce qui se passe a l'exact opposé. Et cela va probablement me rendre plus heureux, juste parce que ce que j'imagine ne sera pas loin de la réalité. En tout cas, de la mienne.




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Avril 2009)




----------



## toys (17 Avril 2009)

je crois que j'en avais mis une autre de ce groupe. en tout cas si vous croisé une affiche avec les pascal sevant variette émotion, bougé vous le cul pour aller les voir, s'est que du plaisir et du bonheur.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2009)




----------



## dr-raptor (17 Avril 2009)

Plantes enneigées devant chez moi.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

toys a dit:


> ​je crois que j'en avais mis une autre de ce groupe. en tout cas si vous croisé une affiche avec les pascal sevant variette émotion, bougé vous le cul pour aller les voir, s'est que du plaisir et du bonheur.


On comprend vraiment rien...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

et son post http://forums.macg.co/5067284-post13365.html






PS : c'est un scan pourri d'un ekta 24x36


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Deauville qui penche a gauche
> http://www.pierre-auvergne.com/Pierre/FSCN4575-small.JPG
> ​





sandy1977 a dit:


> Deauville qui penche a droite
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3059/plagem.jpg​


​ C'est une photo de la marée montante et une de la marée descendante c'est ça?

Ca vous ferait mal au cul de faire *au moins* l'effort de redresser l'horizon?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Les 2 étaient à Deauville ce WE, une histoire d'amour... Chabadabada...


----------



## Baracca (17 Avril 2009)




----------



## chupastar (17 Avril 2009)

En mode instantané avec mon Instax.


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20687


----------



## quenaur (17 Avril 2009)




----------



## cornelie (17 Avril 2009)




----------



## joanes (18 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## esope (18 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (18 Avril 2009)

....le week end n'est pas au beau fixe niveau Quailf :mouais:, ....je sais ça en fait déjà trois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## cornelie (18 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## lmmm (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (19 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Ch'tite Mémère et Ch'tit Pépère sur la plage
​
@Jpmiss j'ai trouvé ma règle


----------



## Baracca (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

(Oui, j'ai aussi fait plein de photos de vacances de magueule sur les pistes...
Hé hé hé.
Mais je ne vous déteste pas _à ce point_.)


----------



## willsdorf (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## quenaur (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Avril 2009)

Honfleur. Calvados.
>>>HD<<<​
Et merci à Bassman, jpmiss, et Ed_the_Head pour leurs CDB(s) sur la précédente photo. C'est toujours aussi agréable.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Avril 2009)

Mer, bateau, plage...........
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep:
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep:
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:....
 qui vient de me réveiller


----------



## Picouto (19 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> photo​
> Mer, bateau, plage...........
> :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep:
> :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep::sleep::sleep: :sleep:
> ...



oui, on en vient à espérer un tsunami n'est ce pas...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

*...Pardon pour la qualité pas terrible*

Alors pourquoi la mets-tu dans VOS PLUS BELLE PHOTOS ???
On peut se tromper, on peut mal sélectionner, on peut être influencé par l'affectif, etc, etc,...mais poster une photo qu'on ne trouve "pas terrible" soi-même NON !!!!! Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Là, va falloir fusionner avec "Montrez-nous votre bureau".


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## kuep (20 Avril 2009)

C'est vrai qu'on se rend pas trop bien compte que c'est nul quand c'est nos photos


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

et pour changer un peu de la plage...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Avril 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## iFabien (20 Avril 2009)

*Allant vers, allant droit.*
- Canon EOS 450D - 19 avril 2009 -


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (21 Avril 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (21 Avril 2009)

Du remède bleu, jaillira peut-être la flamme du corps      bouillant rempli d'espoir. 




(Dédicace aux Anciens  )

Ps:kuep, pour cette dernière tof, y avait peut-être aussi matière à la mettre dans Autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Longtemps hésité avant de poster celle-là, mais je l'aime bien !
(scan d'un néga 24x36)


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Avril 2009)

on pourrai penser qu'elle est un peu foirée (floutée) mais justement, c'est ça que j'ai toujours trouvé chouette sur cette tof.. pis comme ça, on peut pas me reprocher de pas respecter l'anonymat


----------



## FataMorgana (21 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20747


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> _Photo trooooop cooool de keupon floue et pas cadrée_​
> comme ça, on peut pas me reprocher de pas respecter l'anonymat


Nan, par contre on peut te reprocher d'avoir posté une photo pourrie.


----------



## BS0D (21 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan, par contre on peut te reprocher d'avoir posté une photo pourrie.



T'es dur là JP  mais je suis d'accord que cette photo n'a pas trop sa place ici...


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

_Ding dong...pas besoin d'en rajouter...je partage votre point de vue: photo "contestable" ici (ça dépasse la question des goûts)...maintenant, Etoile d'araignée est un membre récent alors soyons indulgents pour un premier message ici ...


Edit : je vois que la curée a continué...Pensez-vous que soit vraiment utile d'en remettre une couche supplémentaire? _


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Avril 2009)

bon ça va j'ai compris, nulle en photo.. j'essayerai de faire mieux la prochaine fois (non non, ne hurlez pas tout de suite, je vais vraiment faire gaffe).. pas maso non plus..
au pire, si ya un modo qui veut la virer, chui pas susceptible..mais j continue de la trouver chouette


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

Si je peux me permettre, le sujet c'est "Postez *VOS* plus belles photos"
Donc chacun peut poser SA plus belle photo ou celle qu'il estime l'être.

Après cela, tout le monde n'a pas le bagage technique, l'oeil artistique ou même le matos pour faire de la photo pro comme peuvent le faire certains ici.
Chacun son niveau et ses plus belles photos, non?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Belle vue toujours en Bretagne ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

​

Heu moi j'ai pris le pack macgé je n'ai pas reçu mon porte clé ni tee shirt.....


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Avril 2009)

_
Une fois n'est pas coûtume, j'ai abandonné le numérique pour un vieil argentique, un Canon FTb (j'ai un peu de mal à maîtriser la bête pour l'instant!)_​


----------



## lmmm (22 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (22 Avril 2009)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (22 Avril 2009)




----------



## BS0D (22 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## mocmoc (22 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, le sujet c'est "Postez *VOS* plus belles photos"
> Donc chacun peut poser SA plus belle photo ou celle qu'il estime l'être.
> 
> Après cela, tout le monde n'a pas le bagage technique, l'oeil artistique ou même le matos pour faire de la photo pro comme peuvent le faire certains ici.
> Chacun son niveau et ses plus belles photos, non?



+1


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Avril 2009)

*Merci pour les fleurs!* 











_
(pour en revenir à la compression, là mon ciel en a pris un sacré coup!)_​


----------



## BS0D (22 Avril 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> _ (pour en revenir à la compression, là mon ciel en a pris un sacré coup!)_​


Effectivement, c'est brutal! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)




----------



## chupastar (23 Avril 2009)

Ma dernière en date, toujours dans la série "Basement".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Festival du film d'amour en février :love:


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Avril 2009)

P...ain  Corentin, ça fait deux daubes que tu postes. Je sais, c'est totalement subjectif mais il faut s'imposer un peu de rigueur non ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Hum...
Sans aller jusqu'au commentaire assez peu pédagogique de mon voisin du dessus, il y a quand même un piti problème avec cette photo, non ?
Par exemple, moi, le fait que au moins 20% de l'objet que tu prends en photo ne soit pas sur la photo, ça me gène.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Par exemple, moi, le fait que au moins 20% de l'objet que tu prends en photo ne soit pas sur la photo, ça me gène.



Cadrage audacieux !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------

Cadrage audacieux


----------



## vleroy (23 Avril 2009)

Le titre de ce thread devrait être: *"Postez vos plus belles photos, et surtout n'hésitez pas à laisser un commentaire. Oubliez la technique ou le conseil distillé par mp cdb ou autre, faites dans le subjectif, et sans gant si possible."*
Avec une petite mention en dessous: " Animation garantie. Vous n'êtes pas obligé de poster une photo"

Et pour ne pas flooder bien que j'avais pas vraiment envie de poster une tof, tiens un sténopé à la mano fait hier. 30 secondes de temps de pose. une boite en carton, un trou, un papier 6 iso. trois bassines, une lampe avec un filtre dans les chiottes. Ca donne ça.





Elle ne vous plaît pas? je m'en cogne si vous saviez. 

en revanche pour ceux qui souhaitent comprendre voire faire découvrir les principes de la lumière, de l'optique et l'essence de la photographie et notamment à des enfants, les détails se trouvent sur ce site : stenoflex​


----------



## quenaur (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## Mops Argo (23 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Elle ne vous plaît pas? je m'en cogne si vous saviez.
> ​



Quand on montre une quelconque production, on espère un peu qu'elle plaira, séduira ou créera un peu d'émotion mais je ne pense pas qu'on souhaite qu'elle fasse gerber. C'est pour ça qu'on voit toutes ces photos de fleufleur, cuicui et autres brins d'herbe. C'est bien pour nous rendre un peu bucolique même si la plupart du temps c'est raté


----------



## Endymion 3057 (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## mocmoc (23 Avril 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> +1
> photo]


Je voulais juste préciser que cette photo à été prise avec un iPhone  .. respect
Edit : en camargue


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2009)

Sténopé datant de la fac&#8230;



(3 trous  )


----------



## willsdorf (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (24 Avril 2009)

Portrait au sténopé  25 secondes



​
J'ai reçu beaucoup de commentaires et de questions sur le sténopé. L'absence de lentille fait qu'on est net du premier au dernier plan. Le vignettage est très prononcé sur cette série car j'ai un poil agrandi le trou.
Je tiens à préciser que ceux-ci sont des sténopés de bricolo mais en kit. J'ai déjà donné le lien plus bas. Ce qui semble rebuter, c'est la partie développement. Alosr comme je vous disai que je faisai ça dans les chiottes, j'ajoute une miniature de mon labo. Comme vous pourrez le constater, rien de bien méchant. Même un couillon comme moi a su le faire. En fait, il suffit d'avoir des chiottes.





Et comme dit Daniel: éclatez-vous!


----------



## Picouto (24 Avril 2009)

Pour les plus couillons, merci de noter que c'est sans fenêtre les chiottes ...


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2009)

_Sujet dédié aux aspects techniques et matériels des sténopés ici.

Pour continuer, ça sera là bas ou en cuisine _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

​


Un joyeux anniversaire au papa


----------



## joanes (24 Avril 2009)

:love:​


----------



## cornelie (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (24 Avril 2009)

Deux mondes se croisent, serez-vous les distinguer ?


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Avril 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Baracca (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## joanes (25 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Avril 2009)

Zéroimage 69  Fuji Réala 100iso  60 secondes
​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2009)

Ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas posté.

Le phare à alouettes...


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (25 Avril 2009)

​
Elle est plus légère, mais bon, la qualité aussi...


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Elle est plus légère, mais bon, la qualité aussi...



_Il faut arrêter de vous plaindre à ce propos...tu fais le choix de passer de 260 Ko à 46Ko, c'est donc un peu logique que tu perdes en qualité de manière visible...Maintenant, tu peux toujours réduire la taille de ton image pour utiliser une compression moins destructrice...

Et surtout, le plus important : beaucoup s'en balancent à mon avis...l'essentiel, c'est le sujet, la composition, le reste, c'est du bonus qui devrait passer après, selon moi !
_


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## mfay (25 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Il faut arrêter de vous plaindre à ce propos...tu fais le choix de passer de 260 Ko à 46Ko, c'est donc un peu logique que tu perdes en qualité de manière visible...Maintenant, tu peux toujours réduire la taille de ton image pour utiliser une compression moins destructrice..._


Et des fois, c'est un avantage. J'ai déjà posté une photo que je trouvais très belle mais un peu floue. Par contre à 600 pixels, elle était parfaite


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Gaffophone (25 Avril 2009)

Avec le printemps on fait le ménage dans le jardin et pendant que ça brûle, il faut bien s'occuper... alors j'ai pris une petite photo


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/Bouteille.jpg​





yvos a dit:


> _Il faut arrêter de vous plaindre à ce propos...tu fais le choix de passer de 260 Ko à 46Ko, c'est donc un peu logique que tu perdes en qualité de manière visible...Maintenant, tu peux toujours réduire la taille de ton image pour utiliser une compression moins destructrice..._


D'ailleurs, la compression donne parfois des résultats remarquables.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Avril 2009)

Une vision de l'enfance







Essayer de frapper à la porte du monde des adultes​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Avril 2009)

et ce qui en est sorti après 30 secondes << là >>​


----------



## Baracca (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2009)

_
Vue sur Berck et son festival des cerfs-volants_​


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> _
> Vue sur Berck et son festival des cerfs-volants_​



Oui enfin bon, les cerfs volants ça saute pas tout de suite aux yeux ....


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2009)

r0m1 a dit:


> Oui enfin bon, les cerfs volants ça saute pas tout de suite aux yeux ....



C'est pour cela que je l'ai précisé!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2009)

r0m1 a dit:


> Oui enfin bon, les cerfs volants ça saute pas tout de suite aux yeux ....


Par contre on voit bien que c'est berk.


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre on voit bien que c'est berk.




A ce point là?


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## itako (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## BS0D (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## esope (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Nathalex (26 Avril 2009)

Changement de ton avec ce qui précède ! ;o)
Je sors un peu de mes sentiers battus de la photo ultra-classique de paysage et, à ma grande surprise, le résultat ne me déplaît pas !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

(Il y a désormais une partie photo sur mon site - voir ma signature - des fois que vous ayez envie d'aller voir...)


----------



## momo-fr (27 Avril 2009)

Hommage à l'hyperréalisme


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## BS0D (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2009)

_Essai qui (j'imagine) est selon toi une de tes belles photos et digne d'être montré...tu as déjà fait mieux..._


----------



## chupastar (27 Avril 2009)

Mon dernier Instax :


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> Essai en passant



Si je puis me permettre : je trouve qu'elle a un truc, cette photo. Ce n'est pas juste une "photo souvenir". 
Déjà, le cadrage est intéressant, ensuite le sujet peut se lire de différentes façons. Et il y a le flou de la balançoire, qui (toujours à mon avis) est bien utilisé.
Vu les précédentes participations de l'auteur, je ne pense pas que cette image ait été choisie par hasard. On peut ne pas aimer, mais c'est juste une affaire de goût, pas de choix du sujet ou de traitement qui sont, je trouve, pas si anodins que ca.
Voili, voilou. Pas simple, tout ca.


----------



## pascalady971 (27 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> , pas si anodins que ca.



Une balançoire portée par des vapeurs de saucisses ...... pas anodin du tout


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2009)

Bien,  je vous propose de prolonger ces fructueux échanges par mp ou dans les profils...et en revenir aux photos


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2009)

​

edit : moi je comprends pas ... faites un effort, plutôt que de dire c'est mal ce que tu fais, envoyez un mp pour donner votre avis pour que la personne améliore. Et quand quelqu'un poste quelque chose avec des smiley pas super aimables ... postez pas un autre messages, sans smileys, c'est pas plus aimable, ça avance pas la conversation.

lmmm, je pense que tu devrais choisir entre le noir et le blanc pour ta photo. A mon avis, la simple bordure noire intérieur mettrait plus en valeur en photo que comme ça


----------



## lmmm (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## esope (27 Avril 2009)

lmmm a dit:


>



a mon avis, il est des fois, où trop de cadre tue le cadre...:sleep:


----------



## vleroy (27 Avril 2009)

Petite balade à Saint-Cénery sur les bords de Sarthe, au coeur des alpes manselles avec mon étrange boite. Avec en tête quelques effets de pause longue sur l'eau... Quand soudain un type est arrivé en kayak, silencieux, visage buriné, barbe à peine dégrossi... On a discuté. J'adore ce genre de bonhomme qui encadre un groupe de gamins. Son kayak avait de la gueule alors je l'ai cadré comme j'ai pu. En 120 secondes.



​
Et une spéciale dédicace à l'ami jpmiss 

Pour les effets sur l'eau, la série est là

@itako: ouaip, avis partagé... tiens le mot partager... vite le dico...


----------



## itako (27 Avril 2009)

Les critiques virulentes ça pet quand même bien le coup du principe du portfolio galerie, après bon.  




​


----------



## vleroy (28 Avril 2009)

​
en clin d'oeil à Blandine :love:
4 secondes d'exposition
A la semaine prochaine


----------



## Gaffophone (28 Avril 2009)

http://idisk.mac.com/gaffophone/public/photos/chemin01.jpg



_Edit :Bienvenue par ici...ton image est trop lourde, je laisse le lien. Fais un petit tour du côté des règles _


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> en clin d'oeil à Blandine :love:
> 4 secondes d'exposition
> A la semaine prochaine



Merci!  
Voila une petite texture pour l'occasion! 




​


----------



## Baracca (28 Avril 2009)

(bambouseraie d'Anduze)


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Avril 2009)




----------



## lmmm (28 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2009)

Mais moi aussi je la trouve belle ma fille :rose: (notre fille).




​


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2009)

Villa gallo-romaine de Séviac dans le Gers


----------



## Gaffophone (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2009)

Closed


----------



## joanes (29 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20820


----------



## anneee (29 Avril 2009)

premier essai, merci de votre indulgence...


----------



## Firestorm_67 (29 Avril 2009)

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/1786/91908971mp4.jpg

_Edit :Bienvenue par ici...ton image est trop lourde, je laisse le lien. Fais un petit tour du côté des règles _


----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2009)

_*un soir à Abbeville...*_​
La série est << là >>, vos avis m'intéressent.


----------



## itako (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2009)

Simorre, l'église-forteresse rouge de l'intérieur


----------



## esope (30 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Baracca (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## FataMorgana (30 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20827


----------



## plovemax (30 Avril 2009)

merci à tous pour vos commentaires sur ma précédente photo


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Avril 2009)

le beau temps s'est installé! 




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Avril 2009)

_La bifurcation du tronc d'un très vieil arbre, dans une forêt d'Auvergne​_



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​


----------



## Raf (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2009)

Dans le Gers, le chêne de Theux.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## maiwen (1 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mai 2009)

Berlin. Musée juif. Mémorial de l'holocauste.​


----------



## lmmm (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## Sloughi (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## macdani (1 Mai 2009)

Human-Fly a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3351/3490403107_76f009c757_o.jpg
> [/URL]
> ​




Je dois avoir fais la même... C'est L.A ou Miami?


_Edit: merci de ne pas citer les photos. Je supprime la prochaine fois _​


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (1 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2009)

Concert de Tui-Tui, groupe dans lequel mon cousin évolue en tant que Batteur, mais là, c'est la bassiste (les bassistes sont les meilleurs)


----------



## little-leopard (2 Mai 2009)

Allé depuis le temp que je regarde ce forum je me motive pour en mettre 3.
C'est du vite fait donc c'est pas parfait ...







_Edit : Bienvenue...1 photo par jour sur ce sujet (voir les règles) _


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2009)

little-leopard a dit:


> Allé depuis le temp que je regarde ce forum je me motive pour *en mettre 3*.
> C'est du vite fait donc c'est pas parfait ...


Une des règles c'est *1 photo par jour !!!*

Edites pour en retirer deux


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## Mops Argo (2 Mai 2009)

ça te fait une nouvelle bestiole à photographier


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2009)

Merci à tou(te)s pour ces chouettes photos


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Ralfix (2 Mai 2009)

Vous la sentez la plage?


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2009)

Dans un coin perdu du Lot


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Mai 2009)

Berck-sur-Mer. Quelques heures avant le début de la compet internationale de cerf -volant.

*>>>HD<<<*​


----------



## Picouto (3 Mai 2009)

P'tin ! Même à Beurck il peut pas faire un temps pareil ! :mouais:


----------



## little-leopard (3 Mai 2009)

qu'est ce qui ma prit de vouloir mettre des photos aussi... On m'y reprendra pas.
je les enlèves de suite pas de panique !


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mai 2009)

Picouto a dit:


> P'tin ! Même à Beurck il peut pas faire un temps pareil ! :mouais:



A quand un syndicat de protection des photographies contre l'abus de mauvais traitements ?


----------



## dendritique (3 Mai 2009)

Parc national de Moremi, Botswana
Hippos au coucher du soleil


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mai 2009)

Picouto a dit:


> P'tin ! Même à Beurck il peut pas faire un temps pareil ! :mouais:



Je confirme, en plus cette semaine là, il faisait très beau! 




​


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mai 2009)

WebO


----------



## PommeQ (3 Mai 2009)

Cela faisait un bail que je n'avais pas posté ici ! Salutation à tous


----------



## naturalbornsamy (3 Mai 2009)

(pour les premières images au 16-36L il va encore falloir attendre un peu...)


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## lmmm (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2009)

​
de là à y voir une métaphore... Non, c'est une simple passerelle. Prise de nuit.
Un poil plus grand ne lui fait pas de mal, c'est par là << clic clic >>


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

MonicaVitti a dit:


> Oui je sais ! Mais je ne sais pas comment mettre mes propres photos ... Elle ne sont pas sur internet !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h09 ----------
> 
> ...


Lis ça, alors : http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/ann...age-dans-les-forums-vous-saurez-tout-ici.html


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Merci bien !

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire ... Je suis en train de me créer un artblog...









_Edit : j'ai rectifié ton message car ce n'est pas la bonne adresse pour ton image...la prochaine fois, tu fais clic droit sur ton image, tu choisis enregistrer l'adresse de l'image et tu l'insères ici...(là, tu inséré l'adresse de la page où se situe l'image)....tu peux aussi aller jeter un oeil aux règles_


----------



## willsdorf (4 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (4 Mai 2009)

Un pays avec des couleurs magnifique ... même dans sa capitale !


----------



## Baracca (4 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (4 Mai 2009)

PommeQ a dit:


> Un pays avec des couleurs magnifique*s* ... même dans sa capitale !


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## dendritique (4 Mai 2009)

Derryinver, Irelande


----------



## soget (4 Mai 2009)




----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2009)

Marciac, fenêtres et volets.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

on m'a dit: "plus passe-partout"... je tente


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Faire passer une photo de montagne pour une photo de Passe-partout, n'est-ce pas une manière détournée de se moquer des personnes de petite taille ?


----------



## Baracca (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (5 Mai 2009)

Route d'Islande :love:


----------



## dendritique (5 Mai 2009)

Les alpes suisses...


----------



## Picouto (5 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20868


----------



## esope (6 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (6 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mai 2009)

automodération...  :sleep:


----------



## Baracca (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## BS0D (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Mai 2009)

Côtes de Clermont.​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (6 Mai 2009)

Toujours dans le même coin ... i love Iceland !


----------



## soget (6 Mai 2009)

Luxor - Temple de Karnac​


----------



## lmmm (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

Série sur le Hollywood Sign *ici*.  ​


----------



## oligo (7 Mai 2009)

Ceci est mon premier post sur ce fil:rose:
Il s'agit également de mes débuts en photo! 
Depuis le temps que je regarde vos photos, je me suis dit que je voulais essayer moi aussi!!






Voilà! N'hésitez pas à commenter pour que je puisse apprendre!
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

​
Bon weekend end à tous 
Merci pour vos différents Cdb sympathiques de ces derniers jours


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Mai 2009)




----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20880

Ce n'est ma première photo d'éclairs, mais ce n'est pas une série pour autant....
les branches de celui-ci sont différentes.... Si ça pose problème dites-le moi


----------



## BS0D (7 Mai 2009)




----------



## quenaur (7 Mai 2009)




----------



## dendritique (7 Mai 2009)




----------



## lumai (7 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2009)

Désolé si je l'ai déjà postée.
Je voulais une photo de face mais au final, je la trouve très bien comme ça.


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mai 2009)

Toujours au même endroit. Suite au CDB, ce voyage date de début avril ... nous avons fait tout le sud du Pays. Des paysages magnifiques, trés peu de monde, ... j'y retournerai pour faire le Nord !!!!

Merci à tous pour les com'


----------



## Baracca (7 Mai 2009)

Dans la célèbre Bambouseraie, un coin chère a une certaine personne 






PsommeQ, dommage que je ne puisse pas bouler  car elle vraiment superbe et envoutante


----------



## GroDan (8 Mai 2009)

​ 

Canon F1_35mm/2 TriX-D76
​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

​
Un invité hier soir sur la terrasse 

PS: Merci Baracca pour le message dans ton autoportrait moi aussi je ne peux pas te bouler


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mai 2009)

Premier essai, soyez indulgents (ou pas...) 

Ceci dit, j'accepte * toute critique 

* Et attends, si possible​





(clik )​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Mai 2009)

Non. Elle n'est pas penchée. C'est la pure et simple réalité. 
Musée juif de Berlin.​


----------



## mfay (8 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## Dead head (8 Mai 2009)

Bruxelles, dans le parc du musée royal de l'Afrique centrale.



​


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mai 2009)

Pour faire plaisir à Tucpasquic   ...






J'offre une biére à celui ou celle qui trouve le pays de la prise de vue


----------



## toys (8 Mai 2009)

​dite moi se que vous en pensé si il y a des truc a modifier ou des erreurs?


----------



## BS0D (8 Mai 2009)

toys a dit:


> ​dite moi se que vous en pensé si il y a des truc a modifier ou des erreurs?



Plusieurs trucs oui: 

"dite*s*-moi *c*e que vous en pens*ez*, *s'il* y a des truc*s à* modifier ou des erreurs".

Pour la photo sinon, c'est sympa, assez réaliste


----------



## cfia_team (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2009)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'offre une biére à celui ou celle qui trouve le pays de la prise de vue


Hawaii&#8230; 

Je vais rester au pastis finalement&#8230; 

Promis juré je vous mets une foto d'ici dimanche&#8230;


----------



## dendritique (8 Mai 2009)

Un peu de fraîcheur


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Hawaii
> 
> Je vais rester au pastis finalement
> 
> Promis juré je vous mets une foto d'ici dimanche



J'en offre aussi 

Je refuse Saint-Pierre & Miquelon


----------



## esope (9 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## boodou (9 Mai 2009)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'offre une biére à celui ou celle qui trouve le pays de la prise de vue



L'Islande ?


----------



## Gaffophone (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Mai 2009)

​
Honfleur. Vacances de Pâques.
ClicK pour HD.​


----------



## lmmm (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## haelwennlais (9 Mai 2009)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'offre une biére à celui ou celle qui trouve le pays de la prise de vue




J'aurai dit Québec en voyant l'église, mais les maisons au loin ne sont pas de là-bas. Donne ma langue au chat :rateau:

J'aime bcp ton bateau Imm, simple et belles couleurs.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Mai 2009)

Première vrais sortie avec le 16-36L II

Pour la photo, Estonie?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mai 2009)

Devinez dans quel pays c'est pris Mais j'offre rien


----------



## joubichou (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## oligo (9 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir!
Merci beaucoup pour ces coups de boule chaleureux! 
Je voulais changer un peu des fleurs, mais cette photo me plaît vraiment beaucoup!





Voilà! Encore merci pour ces chouettes commentaires (PonkHead, je tiendrai compte de tes commentaires)
A bientôt!


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## dendritique (10 Mai 2009)

Pour les pays: 
Pomme Q: Russie (ou pays baltes)
Dos jones: Italie


----------



## goonie (10 Mai 2009)

​Si quelqu'un connaît le nom de ce papillon, je suis preneur


----------



## boodou (10 Mai 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Pour les pays:
> Pomme Q: Russie (ou pays baltes)
> Dos jones: Italie



Pour PommeQ laissez tomber les gars c'est moi qui ai gagné la bière 
C'était l'Islande évidemment


----------



## Zebrinha (10 Mai 2009)

Oups, je vois que mon horizon n'est pas tout à fait droit...
Pourtant je n'avais bu que de l'eau (et mangé beaucoup de chocolat, ça doit être ça...)






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Goonie, ton papillon pourrait être un euphydrias aurinia... ou une mélitée des centaurées... ou une mélitée des linaires... c'est là qu'on réalise à quelle point tous ces petits phénomènes se ressemblent...


----------



## Nobody (10 Mai 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Goonie, ton papillon pourrait être un euphydrias aurinia... ou une mélitée des centaurées... ou une mélitée des linaires... c'est là qu'on réalise à quelle point tous ces petits phénomènes se ressemblent...



Ou une Carte Géographique (Araschnia levana) de la 1ère génération, la seconde, celle d'été, étant plus foncée, presque noire avec des taches/bandes blanches. Comme tu dis: va savoir... 

Sinon, j'aime beaucoup ta photo, Zebrinha, très joli camaïeu.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2009)




----------



## mfay (10 Mai 2009)

Sadique


----------



## PommeQ (10 Mai 2009)

PS: Pas de ciel non plus !


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Nobody (11 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Photo​



Cette fois-ci, c'est vraiment évident pour tous ceux qui en doutaient encore: y a vraiment que le cul qui t'intéresse.


----------



## vleroy (11 Mai 2009)

​
Abbaye de Beauport


----------



## PommeQ (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2009)

Dans le Tarn-et-Garonne, du côté du Quercy Blanc


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## oligo (12 Mai 2009)

Voici une photo de ma petite nièce Louise, 1 an et demi!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2009)

Comment te dire ça sans que ça passe encore pour une agression?...
Je sais pas.. demande à yvos il sait mieux faire ça que moi....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Ben, c'est encore assez sombre, non ?
Tout ce qui est éclairé, c'est l'arrière de sa tête - alors que sa bouille (le sujet de ta photo, quand même, c'est ta nièce tu la trouves à croquer) est dans l'ombre - du coup, on ne regarde pas forcément au bon endroit.
Et puis, il y a un truc sans intérêt au premier plan qui lui bouffe la moitié de la tête, quand même...

Enfin, je dis ça...
Va être temps que j'en poste une, histoire que tu puisses la critiquer vertement aussi !
Hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comment te dire ça sans que ça passe encore pour une agression?...
> Je sais pas.. demande à yvos il sait mieux faire ça que moi....


Je passe mon tour aussi


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comment te dire ça sans que ça passe encore pour une agression?...
> Je sais pas.. demande à yvos il sait mieux faire ça que moi....



peut être lui dire par mp un défaut criant comme le premier plan flou qui bouche le sujet qu'est le gamin. Et qui fait que d'une bonne intention, c'est juste un photo ratée. Mais l'art et la manière de lui dire est la seule chose qu'il soit venu chercher, une critique sympatique pour progresser. Le sujet en lui même, c'est totalement subjectif. Progresser, c'est aussi progresser sur des photos présentant une affectivité propre.

Allez pour ne pas flooder un dernier Hdr de l'Abbaye de Beauport. Sombre. Très sombre. Sur pied. Quelques secondes de temps de pose. 5 raws en bracketing. Photomatix. En essayant de restituer des couleurs naturelles.



​


----------



## oligo (12 Mai 2009)

Je n'avais pas vu le fil conseill photos... Je pense que pour recevoir de vrais conseil, c'est le meilleur endroit... 
Je reviendrai ici quand j'aurai fais des progrès en photo...:rose::rose::rose:
Sorry et merci à Ponk Head pour ces commentaires qui, malgré le fait que ma photo a l'air de présenter un grand nombre de défaut, sont quand même constructifs.
Et également merci à vleroy!


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20927


----------



## Bassman (12 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> photo



J'aime bien. Juste le cadrage un peu Comment dire, le premier plan est un peu trop à droite. Et c'est moi ou la statue est un poil floue ?

Sinon j'aime bien


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

Nan c'est à plat, j'aurais du la rogner en bas un peu plus parce qu'avec le bandeau à l'affichage ça donne une sale impression... 
Et oui tu as raison, j'ai fais la mise au point à droite...
hmmm bizarre :mouais:

ps : et pis à la loupe elle est nette.... enfin je sais pas je suis bigleux ... L'essentiel étant que tu aimes bien


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2009)

_Oligo, ce qui est demandé ici est un petit effort de sélection...peut-être l'as tu fait  
Après, il y a une certaine sensibilité autour du sujet "enfant"...c'est dû en particulier au fait que ceux qui postent des photos de leur progéniture (j'en fais partie) perdent, parfois, un peu de sens critique sur l'intérêt que leur photo présente pour les autres, donc ne t'étonne pas des réactions  ...Il est bien évidemment possible de poster sur n'importe quel sujet mais certains nécessitent un petit peu de recul...

On évite les critiques directes sur le fil ici...ça peut paraître frustrant mais ça permet aussi qu'on ne s'appesantisse trop sur telle ou telle photo...
Pour les critiques et les échanges, vous avez à votre disposition les coups de boule, les MP, les messages dans les profils_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------


----------



## PommeQ (12 Mai 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _
> Après, il y a une certaine sensibilité autour du sujet "enfant"..._


Ah nan, moi c'est pas parce que c'est un marmot. C'est juste que la photo est super ratée pour toutes les raisons évoquées par PonkHead.

Ca aurait été un Kangourou ou l'Empire State Building c'était pareil.


----------



## Baracca (12 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...Ca aurait été un Kangourou ou l'Empire State Building c'était pareil.



Et un Kangourou sur l'Empire State Building c'est pas bon non plus


----------



## magicPDF (12 Mai 2009)

Je ne vous ferais pas l'injure de vous demander de localiser l'endroit&#8230;*
Je voudrais savoir laquelle vous préférez :









Question subsidiaire : quel est le ciel d'origine ?


_* Seuls les non-français peuvent poser la question
_;-)


----------



## GroDan (12 Mai 2009)

Mais nan, je vous promets, je l'ai pas déjà posté...
Réalisé pour un carton d'invitation. Que je vous transmet...si vous passer par là.



​


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir laquelle vous préférez :
> 
> Photo &
> 
> ...



bah honnêtement?
Aucune des deux
Ce n'est pas, tournez photo ou faites votre choix, rien ne va plus
C'est juste vos plus belles photos. Oui oui, même pour un modérateur...


----------



## lmmm (12 Mai 2009)




----------



## Redoch (12 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2009)

Simorre, dans le Gers


----------



## Endymion 3057 (12 Mai 2009)




----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

Le ciel est magnifique, dommage que l'avion ne soit pas plus grand


----------



## vleroy (13 Mai 2009)

Ville nouvelle. Je n'ai eu qu'à y passer disons administrativement. C'était déjà trop.​


----------



## Baracca (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (13 Mai 2009)

(clic )​


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Mai 2009)

Fond d'écran ?


----------



## Baracca (14 Mai 2009)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Fond d'écran ?





lmmm a dit:


> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9497/51984523.jpg



Tu parles pour celle ci  

_Edit: on ne cite pas les photos, merci 
_
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------





A l'inverse des autres variétés de vautour, celle ci est beaucoup plus calme au peu que j'ai pu en voir.


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2009)

L'horizon se regarde surtout en grand
 ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter du 10,5mm
Sans son côté fisheye​


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (14 Mai 2009)




----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

Je me mets à la modif d'image... pas taper...
ça exprime aussi toute la solitude que l'on ressent dans les crises photographo-existentielle
Voir la pièce jointe 20951


----------



## rock lee (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## itako (15 Mai 2009)

Y'en a un qui va se faire descendre.

Hop un classique.


----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2009)

A un moment où on ne parle que vélo, singlespeed et autre... ​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Baracca (15 Mai 2009)

Pour rester dans le rouge (Ferrari cette fois  )





Ps:Human-Fly, j'avais bien remarqué celle-ci sur ta série


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2009)

_échantillon de mes premiers essais avec un réflex argentique_​


----------



## lmmm (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## quenaur (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Mai 2009)

Place de Jaude. Cl-Fd
Click pour HD​


----------



## Preatorien (15 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## esope (16 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

La même, mais de l'extérieur...






... Depuis la terrasse du troquet d'en face, devant une Estrella® a la caña bien fraîche... :love:

Il y a quinze jours, il faisait beau...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## desertea (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## joanes (17 Mai 2009)

merci, merci    ​


----------



## BS0D (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## lmmm (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## quenaur (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bassman (17 Mai 2009)

Présent, futur proche, futur lointain


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mai 2009)

.






.​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Mai 2009)

Ciel Clermontois. Y a un instant.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## cornelie (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bassman (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2009)

et la solitude du retour? ​


----------



## Redoch (18 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## PommeQ (18 Mai 2009)

(collier lumineux en pose lente)​


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> deux garçons, une moto, trois possibilités



C'est mal fréquenté ces circuits de course, quand même... Pas moyen d'aller pisser pépère sans que deux couillons vous fauchent votre mob' :mouais:


... Une photo? oui oui voilà... Un petit jeu de lumières dans une église dont j'étais allé photographier les vitraux


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## chupastar (18 Mai 2009)

Image prise au Polaroid.


----------



## lmmm (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## quenaur (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

Sténopé d'autoroute, 140km/h, 5 secondes environ​


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2009)




----------



## joanes (19 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (19 Mai 2009)




----------



## BS0D (19 Mai 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2009)

Tiens, encore un spot de ski nautique (option descente)....


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2009)

une petite église du Roussillon


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

Au dessus de Mâcon. Saône et Loire. Il y a quelques mois.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2009)

​

j'ai hésité avec une autre, mais je me suis dit, la couleur d'abord


----------



## AuGie (21 Mai 2009)

Bébé est arrivé :love:​


----------



## joanes (21 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## BS0D (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## l'écrieur (21 Mai 2009)

Jetée en bas de chez moi, une vie en diapositive.
Si des collectionneurs veulent les boites de kodaslide...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

oups erreur de manip


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Mai 2009)

_Dommage que la photo soit un peu floue, mais je l'aime beaucoup!_​


----------



## desertea (22 Mai 2009)

Un peu massacré par la compression !!


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2009)

St Malo, 2005


----------



## wip (22 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2009)

Comme je le disais à Vincent, il y quelques semaines, le sténopé permet des angles aux perspectives inhabituelles. Mais il faut chercher, encore et encore ​


----------



## Nathalex (22 Mai 2009)

C'est décidément de saison






​


----------



## BS0D (22 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Mai 2009)

Au dessus de Nohanent. Auvergne. Hier soir vers minuit.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## joanes (22 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## miko974 (22 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, premier poste dans ce topic. Voici une photo prise cette après midi à Biarritz avec mon petit bridge Sony (newbie inside).




Clic pour la voir en grand...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

question à 1 cent : on fait comment pour mettre une image hors miniature 
j'ai pas trouvé ...


----------



## esope (22 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2009)

jm.desbonnez a dit:


> question à 1 cent : on fait comment pour mettre une image hors miniature
> j'ai pas trouvé ...



Tu peux héberger tes images dans un album sur macgénération et copier l'adresse entre balises [img][/img] ou l'héberger sur un serveur au hasard, ImagesHack et faire de même avec l'adresse balisée, et/ou lire le sujet épinglé en tête du sous-forum.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

j'essaie !





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Tu peux héberger tes images dans un album sur macgénération et copier l'adresse entre balises [img][/img] ou l'héberger sur un serveur au hasard, ImagesHack et faire de même avec l'adresse balisée, et/ou lire le sujet épinglé en tête du sous-forum.



merci pour l'info 

_Edit: une photo par jour, merci _


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2009)

Tu devrais lire ça aussi.


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2009)

_



clic-image-blah-blah-blah + HD

&#8230;pour un week-end prévu pluvieux, j'ai eu beaucoup de chance.
Espérons que c'est un aperçu de la décennie qui vient :love:_​


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## AuGie (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (23 Mai 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> photo d'une salle de bain avec accès par le haut
> 
> Comme je le disais à Vincent, il y quelques semaines, le sténopé permet des angles aux perspectives inhabituelles. Mais il faut chercher, encore et encore ​




oui mais ça penche 

par contre couleur :love:


----------



## GroDan (23 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais ça penche
> 
> par contre couleur :love:



Redresse la tête et calibre ton écran, puis on en reparle !
Nan, mais, ingrat !




​


----------



## lmmm (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## desertea (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bibabelou (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## tink (23 Mai 2009)

Fat Boss Slim, le traitement post photo donne un effet bizarre je trouve, t'as fait quoi dessus ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Mai 2009)

Développée RAW sur Aperture et filtre Silver Efex Pro. J'aime l'effet "dramatique" qu'il ajoute...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mai 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​


----------



## tink (23 Mai 2009)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Développée RAW sur Aperture et filtre Silver Efex Pro. J'aime l'effet "dramatique" qu'il ajoute...



Sur silver efex, tu choisis un des effets prédéfinis ?


----------



## yvos (23 Mai 2009)

_tink, tu utilises les mps pour en savoir plus, merci._


----------



## cornelie (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

ok, c'est pas beau ! demain ce sera une fleur de Thaïlande !


----------



## Chang (24 Mai 2009)

jm.desbonnez a dit:


> Une image vaut parfois mieux que de longs discours !!



Cette photo n'a vraiment rien pour elle ... on comprend pas ce quil y a d'ecrit, elle est penchee, elle est pas drole, elle est pas belle ...

'Tain mais c'est quelle partie de "Vos plus belles photos" que tu ne comprends pas ????


Et pour pas flooder ...





(clic image)

Edit ...

ok, vivement la fleur alors ...  ...​


----------



## BS0D (24 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Cette photo n'a vraiment rien pour elle ... on comprend pas ce quil y a d'ecrit, elle est penchee, elle est pas drole, elle est pas belle ...
> 
> 'Tain mais c'est quelle partie de "Vos plus belles photos" que tu ne comprends pas ????



Ca commence à bien faire les gens désobligeants... tu peux pas être gentil avec lui au moins? Lui donner ton ressenti de manière courtoise?
Moi je te le donne le mien, ta photo est moche et elle a rien pour elle, elle est sombre, de qualité pourrie, et n'importe qui peut prendre un panneau chinois sur fond de rue pluvieuse en photo.
Voilà. Tu aimes ce genre de commentaire?

Et pour pas flooder....






amicalement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> ...
> amicalement.



Pas si sûr...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mai 2009)

Place de Jaude.
Click pour HD​
A jm.desbonnez. T'as fait exprès pour la photo, ou tu pensais vraiment que c'était ta plus belle ?  Parce que qu'est-ce qu'elle est nulle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> A jm.desbonnez. T'as fait exprès pour la photo, ou tu pensais vraiment que c'était ta plus belle ?  Parce que qu'est-ce qu'elle est nulle...



Ça t'arracherait la gueule d'être un peu plus amical dans ton propos ?...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça t'arracherait la gueule d'être un peu plus amical dans ton propos ?...



Non. J'ai aussi subît. Pour moins pire.


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Mon diptyque, page prédédente, à perdu la moitié de son être.
C'est deux photos, mais une seule oeuvre; je comprends pas trop l'intérêt de d'enlever la moitié d'un diptyque ...

J'arrive plus à éditer le message où j'ai posté les photos mais j'aimerais bien qu'un modérateur prenne la peine, soit de remettre l'autre moitié, soit de supprimer entierement mon message, parce que la ça n'a aucun sens.


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2009)

_Le modérateur n'a pas que cela à faire, de vérifier le sens de telle ou telle photo : vous êtes assez grand pour lire les règles de ce forum et vous y conformer tout en postant ce que vous souhaitez. 

Je vais supprimer ton message entièrement. La prochaine fois, tu pourras mettre ton diptyque sur un unique fichier qui fait moins de 150Ko -> exemple pas plus loin que la page précédente. 


A tout le monde : on va se calmer, ok? _


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _
> A tout le monde : on va se calmer, ok? _



 Il fait beau et les oiseaux chantent! 






​


----------



## Zebrinha (24 Mai 2009)

Peinture sur tôle fraîche (Reykjavik, Islande)


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2009)

Dernière photo en tant que Modérateur. 
Bonne continuation à Yvos et à mon successeur. 
Je resterais bien entendu actif comme simple contributeur.


----------



## GroDan (24 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Liyad (24 Mai 2009)

"Rien ne vaut l'herbe douce-amère, pleine d'été, de silence et d'orage, d'une chevelure qui se noue autour de notre tristesse comme l'algue harmonieuse autour du noyé."
Oscar Vladislas


----------



## Picouto (24 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

J'ai trouvé dans mes archives un coucher de soleil en Auvergne profonde ... celà convient-il à l'auvergnat?


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

Fête de la Morue? Morue? 12ème édition? Bah ça fera un peu d'animation pour le week-end avec les gamins, de toute manière, les sorties en caravelle sont programmées alors si ça sent trop la frite, on s'éloignera dans la baie...
Le boucher me sert une belle côte de boeuf : "ouais, vraiment sympa comme ambiance, puis tu vas voir, 10 à 12000 personnes..."

J'ai vu. Moi qui ne suis pas fête popu, là je reste sous le charme. Chapeau 

Ca se passe dans les Côtes d'Armor  avec en dernier et énième concert Pat o'may, y a qu'un album dispo sur l'itunes, mais le loupe pas 





HDR de l'avant port ​


----------



## chupastar (25 Mai 2009)

L'été arrive...


----------



## cornelie (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## BS0D (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2009)

:love:



​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

déco bar auberge de jeunesse Lisbonne
Living Lounge Hostel, à consommer sans modération !!!


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

je vous parlais de Pat O'May...​


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Truc flou et mal cadré
> 
> je vous parlais de Pat O'May...​



Donc, je disais c'est flou et mal cadré, heu, c'est pas toi qui disait te fuotre de la technique ?:love:
Moi aussi, je sais faire !
Pfff





Karelia, donc !​


----------



## Baracca (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Grole au fisheye avec un bickneat qui tient un micro
> 
> Karelia, donc !​



Un bon copain à moi dirait que c'est vomitif le ficheye  
Un autre dirait que ça penche encore :rose:

Mais bon, il parait qu'ils sont bons  _(ça m'énerve, ça m'énerve...)_







Et pour me faire pardonner, ou en faire marroner certains, un portrait d'une fillette avec la frange à la kate Moss. Tiens qu'elle mette du gloss, tu vas voir comment je vais lui décalquer 5 doigts sur sa face 
En 20 secondes puis quinze minutes les doigts dans les produits chimiques :love:


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2009)

Et plus il frappe ses gosses !:love:C'est pas bon le chomage !


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2009)

Hop, un p'tit pola !...
Je sais que certains aiment... 









C'est flou, je sais; c'est fait d'exprès !... ​


----------



## joanes (26 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2009)

4 secondes, 140km/h, A10
Le grain de la provia 100 :love:​


----------



## Baracca (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6949/roadr.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 4 secondes, 140km/h, A10
> ...


la prochaine, c'est celle de la plaque d'immatriculation ?

_Edit: Merci de faire un effort de lire les règles in extenso. La prochaine fois, je supprime le message_


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2009)

jm.desbonnez a dit:


> la prochaine, c'est celle de la plaque d'immatriculation ?



sans problème, si ça peut te faire plaisir... Enfin tu pouvais le demander ailleurs que sur le fil et puis surtout éviter de citer les photos.
Pour le reste, c'est une des dernières tof de la série on the road, qui avait pour but d'utiliser le sténopé en pause longue dans le cadre d'un mouvement. C'est curieux, y en a qui avait remarqué. D'autres pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Il faut dire que le résultat n'a pas toujours été à la hauteur de tes espérances.





Ah, d'accord. De tes espérances. Alors je corrige.

Il faut dire que le résultat n'a pas souvent été à la hauteur des espérances du fil.


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2009)

_Répétez après moi 
1. je ne cite pas les photos
2. j'évite tant que possible les séries
3. je sélectionne le meilleur.
_


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Mai 2009)

1. je ne cite pas les photos
2. j'évite tant que possible les séries
3. je sélectionne le meilleur.


----------



## Picouto (27 Mai 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> 1. je ne cite pas les photos
> 2. j'évite tant que possible les séries
> 3. je sélectionne le meilleur.


Pareil !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

1. je ne cite pas les photos
2. j'évite tant que possible les séries
3. je sélectionne le meilleur.


Je m'inflige un 4.

4. je me pose la question de l'intérêt que représente ma photo pour les autres.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mai 2009)

Une parmi tant d'autres


----------



## joanes (27 Mai 2009)

1. j'ai pas cité
2. j'évite tant que possible les séries mais bon là c'est vrai j'ai été à Paris... :rose:
3. je sélectionne le meilleur ; c'est ma plus belle tour eiffel 
​


----------



## Picouto (27 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Raf (27 Mai 2009)

1. je ne cite pas les photos
2. j'évite tant que possible les séries
3. je sélectionne le meilleur.
4. je ne poste pas sans une photo.


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2009)

1. je ne cite pas les photos
2. j'évite tant que possible les séries
3. je sélectionne le meilleur.


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2009)

_Bon bon bon..je n'ai pas écrit "écrivez" après moi, hein...  
Vous pouvez reprendre une activité photographique normale _


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## lmmm (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)




----------



## Baracca (28 Mai 2009)

J'ai tenté une petit série , en m'essayant a ce sujet (fumée d'encens)


----------



## vleroy (28 Mai 2009)

​
Et merde, elle est encore floue celle là... pfff, ça va pas coller avec le niveau requis... bah non... C'est balot. En principe tu cliques dessus, elle s'aggrandit (ce qui ne diminue pas le flou...)


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2009)

comment on fait du sténopé couleur?


----------



## Saxykiwi (29 Mai 2009)

Je ne pense pas que les photos soient d'une qualité artistique énorme, mais qui peut résister à de telles peluches ? 


Voir la pièce jointe 21069



_Edit : Bienvenue par ici...une seule photo par jour  Merci également de lire les règles du sujet _


----------



## GroDan (29 Mai 2009)

Je pense que la photo est d'une qualité artistique énorme, resistont à de tels paniers ! 




​ 
0. je lis les règles.
1. je ne cite pas les photos.
2. j'évite les séries.
3. je sélectionne *le meilleur*.         
4. Je me rappelle qu'a une époque, c'était une photo par page.
5. On va s'arréter là !:love: 



toys a dit:


> comment on fait du sténopé couleur?



On peux commencer en faisant une recherche sur le forum :rateau:

une journée de mourde, disais-je !​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Mai 2009)

Un classique du genre mais ça fait toujours plaisir de les avoir faite soi-même


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (29 Mai 2009)

ZP47 en f/77 monté sur boitier D300  2 secondes  Raw dans NX2​
@daniel: t'as oublié un 6 (remettre les mers droites car les mers, elles sont chiantes à regarder, mais elles penchent pas). Puis tiens, tant qu'on y est, enlever en post traitement, les traces sur le capteur (qui se nettoie aussi)... Juste parce que ça fait négliger.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> ​



JPTK est vraiment prêt à tout :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (29 Mai 2009)

Allez, un petit bisous


----------



## lmmm (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## Baracca (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## BS0D (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

Pas bien loin des Carmes. Un bâtiment Michelin qui a vécu ses dernières heures.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## cornelie (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

Fête de la Jeunesse. Maison des sports. Clermont-Ferrand.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## Baracca (31 Mai 2009)

Ps: j'ai fait quelques recherches, et en vain, pour l'espèce de cet oiseau.
Si vous le nom, je suis preneur


----------



## mfay (31 Mai 2009)

Une jolie Sitelle (ou celle-ci)

Sinon, moi j'ai des ptits rats :


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mai 2009)

mfay a dit:


> celle-ci


C'est celle-ci plutôt&#8230; 

Sinon histoire d'eau&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2009)




----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2009)




----------



## lmmm (31 Mai 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (1 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## soget (1 Juin 2009)

Tourcoing​


----------



## Saxykiwi (1 Juin 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Ps: j'ai fait quelques recherches, et en vain, pour l'espèce de cet oiseau.
> Si vous le nom, je suis preneur



Regarde là :
http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/sittelle.torchepot.html


Ton oiseau est une * sittelle torchepot* 

Pour tes autres recherches d'oiseaux, si tu en photographies d'autres : http://www.oiseaux.net/photos/index.html


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2009)

_Bon, la réponse avait déjà été donnée sur la page précédente..._


----------



## Saxykiwi (1 Juin 2009)

oups, je n'avais pas vu, et dire que j'ai fait toute cette recherche pour rien 
En même temps, je n'avais pas remarqué que les gens répondaient en même temps qu'ils postaient des photos ...
bref..


----------



## mfay (1 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (1 Juin 2009)

(clik, clik )​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## Baracca (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## dendritique (1 Juin 2009)

Scheveningen, Pays-Bas


----------



## quenaur (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (2 Juin 2009)

Hier, j'ai plongé pour la première fois le G10 dans son caisson...


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Juin 2009)

Dans la série des trams de nuit  

Ici


----------



## vleroy (2 Juin 2009)

sténopé de 0,26 sur Nikon D80  4 secondes​


----------



## BS0D (2 Juin 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## azerty_4321 (2 Juin 2009)

Phto prise en vacances


----------



## mfay (2 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (2 Juin 2009)




----------



## Dead head (2 Juin 2009)

Dans le Var (photo prise avec un iPhone) :



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Abbaye située sur la route qui va de Grimaud à Pierrefeu. Superbe!


----------



## lmmm (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## Baracca (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2009)

...pas ma plus belle photo, mais ma plus belle "petite-fille" (je ne risque pas de vexer les autres, je n'en ai qu'une !) :rateau: ... arrivée sur terre aujourd'hui pour le meilleur et pour le meilleur !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## jahrom (4 Juin 2009)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> c est quoi pour un montage d octopus



Mon cher, il s'agit la de MON détendeur, et si j'enroule mon octopus c'est pour éviter de le laisser traîner sur les rochers...


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

Les photos macros de fleurs ne devraient-elles pas être postées dans le sujet macro ? Parce que là, comment dire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les photos macros de fleurs ne devraient-elles pas être postées dans le sujet macro ? Parce que là, comment dire



Oui, sauf que c'est pas une fleur, ça se passe sous l'eau, et le "truc" blanc à points noirs (non, c'est pas le nez d'un membre pré-pubère des forums MacG  ), c'est un Discodoris atromaculata (ou Doris Dalmatien), petite bête bien sympathique très connue des plongeurs...


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, sauf que c'est pas une fleur, ça se passe sous l'eau,


Je crois qu'il parle des macro un peu plus au sur la page
Pas bien réveillé ce matin, le concombre. Un choc thermique à la sortie du frigo ? 


> et le "truc" blanc à points noirs (non, c'est pas le nez d'un membre pré-pubère des forums MacG  ), c'est un Discodoris atromaculata (ou Doris Dalmatien), petite bête bien sympathique très connue des plongeurs...


Entourée d'éponges et d'anémones.

Une très belle série sous-marine de jahrom au passage 

Je reviens avec une image


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

Revenons à la surface pour reprendre de l'air 




​

Avec un ti côté surex à la Sirdeck  :love:
Premières séries en argentiques, la haute déf au bout du clic >> là <<


----------



## quenaur (4 Juin 2009)




----------



## Baracca (4 Juin 2009)




----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les photos macros de fleurs ne devraient-elles pas être postées dans le sujet macro ? Parce que là, comment dire





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, sauf que c'est pas une fleur, ça se passe sous l'eau, et le "truc" blanc à points noirs (non, c'est pas le nez d'un membre pré-pubère des forums MacG  ), c'est un Discodoris atromaculata (ou Doris Dalmatien), petite bête bien sympathique très connue des plongeurs...





aCLR a dit:


> Je crois qu'il parle des macro un peu plus haut sur la page
> Pas bien réveillé ce matin, le concombre. Un choc thermique à la sortie du frigo ?



Effectivement je sais faire la différence entre une photo sous-marine et un coquelicot  
J'évoquais simplement les macros de fleurs (et d'insectes aussi tant qu'on y est) qui se déversent dans cette discussion alors qu'il y a par ailleurs un sujet macros sur ce forum.
La règle une photo par jour c'est très bien, mais on peut aussi ne pas s'y tenir et poster _moins_


----------



## Baracca (4 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Effectivement je sais faire la différence entre une photo sous-marine et un coquelicot
> J'évoquais simplement les macros de fleurs (et d'insectes aussi tant qu'on y est) qui se déversent dans cette discussion alors qu'il y a par ailleurs un sujet macros sur ce forum.
> La règle une photo par jour c'est très bien, mais on peut aussi ne pas s'y tenir et poster _moins_



Puisque je suis concerné... 

A bon c'est de la Macro maintenant 

Si il y en a que cela gêne que j'en poste une part jour.... dommage


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Effectivement je sais faire la différence entre une photo sous-marine et un coquelicot



Super mais on s'en cogne 
ça aussi, c'est dans les règles de base de ne pas commenter en direct sur le fil


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Les règles (extrait) :



hegemonikon a dit:


> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".


 
Je dis ça, c'est pour causer.

Mais plutôt que de poster dix photos de fleurs ou d'insecte (ou de n'importe quel sujet que vous avez déjà posté dix autres fois), si vous vous cassiez un peu le c... à choisir laquelle des dix déchire vraiment sa race qu'on puisse sincèrement s'extasier dessus au lieu de soupirer d'ennui presque à chaque fois qu'on vient ici jusqu'à en écrire des posts désagréables ?

Comme dans un vieux couple, la routine ça tue l'amour.


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Super mais on s'en cogne
> ça aussi, c'est dans les règles de base de ne pas commenter en direct sur le fil



Ouais les règles, les règles, ok. 
Amis Gardiens du Temple et du Bac-à-Sable, bonsoir 
Sans vouloir faire de commentaires inutiles, t'es obligé de me bouler rouge en plus de ta réaction sur le fil ? :mouais:
Je ne voulais pas attaquer personnellement qui que ce soit, d'ailleurs je me suis expliqué via une boule verte avec Baracca 
Ce que je veux dire (quoi, quoi, Ponk l'a déjà dit ? ) c'est qu'à trop voir toujours le même type d'images on peut se lasser. Je ne parle pas de qualité ou de compétences, mais de redondances.


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les règles (extrait) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valable pour les sténopés et autres mer sur fond de fifilles, fifilles sur fond de mer, à marée haute comme basse.


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

Il suffit de créer une discussion intitulée "postez _vos_ photos", au lieu de "postez _vos plus belles_ photos" et le problème sera réglé. En même temps y a Flickr


----------



## lmmm (4 Juin 2009)

Et si la photo est en meme temps en mode "macro" et en meme temps,une des plus belles photos ???


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

lmmm a dit:


> Et si la photo est en meme temps en mode "macro" et en meme temps,une des plus belles photos ???



Toi, toi, tu cherches les embrouilles  
Tu la postes dans les deux sujets (faut voir avec Yvos) pauv' gland !!!


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais plutôt que de poster dix photos de fleurs ou d'insecte (ou de n'importe quel sujet que vous avez déjà posté dix autres fois), si vous vous cassiez un peu le c... à choisir laquelle des dix déchire vraiment sa race qu'on puisse sincèrement s'extasier dessus au lieu de soupirer d'ennui presque à chaque fois qu'on vient ici jusqu'à en écrire des posts désagréables ?
> 
> Comme dans un vieux couple, la routine ça tue l'amour.





boodou a dit:


> La règle une photo par jour c'est très bien, mais on peut aussi ne pas s'y tenir et poster _moins_ &#8230;



_Deux choses à retenir : rien n'oblige à poster des photos, encore moins une par jour. On a parfois l'impression que certains sombrent dans la facilité. Il faut savoir être raisonnable _  _Pour les invectives, faites cela ailleurs._


----------



## quenaur (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## BS0D (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Saxykiwi (6 Juin 2009)

Moi j'aime toutes vos photos, et même les photos de fleurs, d'insectes, d'animaux, d'enfants souriants, ... car il n'y a rien de plus beau que la jeunesse et la beauté de notre mère la Terre.

Et dès que j'aurai un super méga appareil photo dont je ne saurai presque pas me servir car jamais eu aucun cours et je ne comprends d'ailleurs rien à vos termes sténopés et je sais pas quoi (lol), ben je posterai aussi "mes plus belles photos"..

Elles seront peut-être des fois un peu "cliché", un peu faciles ... mais elles resteront pour moi... mes plus belles photos.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2009)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2009)

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté ici. 
Couché de soleil de ce soir.





_Edit: une seule photo/jour maxi, merci _


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

( Série consacrée au *Grauman's Chinese Theatre* par *ici*.  )
​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2009)

.






.​


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2009)

Histoire de rester en Auvergne mais en passant de (Murat ?) à Aurillac.


----------



## quenaur (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2009)

Le "point noir" dans la ligne de mire des chevaux est une pie.​


----------



## BS0D (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## miko974 (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2009)

600 mm à main levée.


----------



## dadoo113 (7 Juin 2009)

*ça court vite ces ptites bêtes, impossible à capturer de face !!! tant pis...*


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## esope (7 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2009)

*
Le "dîner seul"*​


----------



## desertea (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## joanes (8 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2009)

_*Télévion numérique terrestre*_ ​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## BS0D (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## iNano (9 Juin 2009)

Cimetière Brompton à Londres


----------



## vleroy (10 Juin 2009)

_*De l'autre côté de la baie*_​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Juin 2009)

Clermont-Ferrand. Hier.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Juin 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 21157


original ici


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Clermont-Ferrand. Hier.



_Je sais que tu aimes bien cette photo mais ne trouves-tu pas, quand même, que c'est super agressif comme traitement?

Je le dis ici à titre de réflexion qui s'adresse à tout le monde et sans que ça nécessite de polémique derrière  

Pourquoi se laisser dominer par le traitement et bousiller le sujet (lorsqu'il y en a un) ?_


----------



## quenaur (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## Bibabelou (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juin 2009)

_Saint-Valéry (Baie de Somme)_​


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## soget (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## lmmm (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom. ) *

( Série consacrée aux Studios Universal de Hollywood *ici*.  )​


----------



## vleroy (11 Juin 2009)

_*carré de clichés*_​


----------



## BS0D (11 Juin 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (11 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juin 2009)

Escargot 

Ici


----------



## itako (11 Juin 2009)

Cette photo comporte un autoportrait caché


----------



## BS0D (11 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> Cette photo comporte un autoportrait caché



On fait de la stéganographie dans le fil des meilleures photos maintenant? 

moi je cache des messages textes dans les miennes, tu veux tenter de les retrouver?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Juin 2009)

Février 2009. Bien au dessus de Cluses.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## vleroy (12 Juin 2009)

*Mystic but painted*​


----------



## plovemax (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## lmmm (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2009)

... Un brin trop "arty", tout ça.
C'est l'été bordel! Faites-nous donc de la belle tof' qui tue...
Lâchez-vous un peu... Vous en êtes capables.


----------



## BS0D (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (13 Juin 2009)

(clik, clik )​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2009)

et PAF Plouf, le chien...


----------



## dadoo113 (13 Juin 2009)

La Rotonde, Aix en Provence.
PS : Baignade Interdite


----------



## quenaur (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## BS0D (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## plovemax (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## mado (14 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## mocmoc (14 Juin 2009)

_moman dans les alpes, Lac de la Sitre​_

​


----------



## michio (14 Juin 2009)

Lac du barrage du Roselend (73)


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (14 Juin 2009)

Roland Garros : la releve arrive enfin ...


----------



## willsdorf (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2009)

Berberomeloe Majalis à table.
(non, ce n'est pas de la macro : c'est gros ces bestioles )


----------



## Nobody (15 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## anneee (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## Ralfix (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## mado (16 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (16 Juin 2009)

_*The girl on the walkside*_​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Juin 2009)

Cortambert. Saône et Loire.
Click pour HD.
J'ai longtemps hésité. Evité de trop saturer. J'espère qu'elle plaira.​


----------



## BS0D (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## soget (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Un Alien c'est glissé dans la photo, sauriez vous le retrouver ?​


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juin 2009)

(clik clik )​


Si c'est une photo de trop...
Qui ne mérite pas sa place ici.
Dîtes-le moi ​


----------



## BS0D (17 Juin 2009)




----------



## michio (17 Juin 2009)

----
Lac des Settons


----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2009)

En développant mes films, magie du révélateur opérant, une photo de Sandy laissait apparaître des formes bizarres... 



​
Allez laissez moi croire que cela est possible...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Allez laissez moi croire que cela est possible...



Nan, alleeeez!... La paire de burnes tu l'as rajoutée avec photoshop, non ?...


----------



## oligo (17 Juin 2009)

Depuis le Tunnel du Glion, sur l'autoroute au dessus de Montreux... Vue sur le lac léman


----------



## quenaur (17 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Juin 2009)

J'en connais un qui va se faire voler son téléphone! ​ 



​


----------



## lmmm (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## oligo (18 Juin 2009)

_ Photo prise _depuis les quais de Montreux,! 





C'est fou ce qu'il me plaît ce D90 :love::love:



_Edit: j'ai corrigé ton lien...mais au final, l'image est trop grande. Merci de ne pas oublier les règles élémentaires _


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2009)

On se rend pas bien compte là...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Ou alors, c'est une photo surréaliste - genre il est impossible de voir Montreux depuis les quais.
Un peu comme ce tableau, tu sais - ceci n'est pas une pipe.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

J'ai connu des filles à qui j'ai parfois parlé de ce tableau&#8230; par contre, il en était une&#8230; :love:

Mais pardon, je m'égare


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

J'avais toujours des questions concernant Montreux.
Ce point d'interrogation me prouve que c'est comme je l'imaginais.


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2009)

_La connexion avec Montreux est rétablie...vous pouvez tous admirer ce qui vous intriguait...____
En version géante qui plus est...elle est pas belle la vie? _


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2009)

A marche pas:
*Not Found*

 The requested URL /_zs1yJjYmxtA/SjoGij6C1iI/AAAAAAAAAI4/x26akIptEmM/DSC_0507.jpg was not found on this server.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A marche pas:
> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /_zs1yJjYmxtA/SjoGij6C1iI/AAAAAAAAAI4/x26akIptEmM/DSC_0507.jpg was not found on this server.


Clic droit>copier adresse du lien>copier/coller dans une nouvelle fenêtre...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Clic droit>copier adresse du lien>copier/coller dans une nouvelle fenêtre...


J'ai que ça a foutre peut etre?


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A marche pas:
> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /_zs1yJjYmxtA/SjoGij6C1iI/AAAAAAAAAI4/x26akIptEmM/DSC_0507.jpg was not found on this server.



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 

je t'engage à poser tes questions dans les sections appropriées : MacOs X et Internet et réseau 











Photo:


----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai que ça a foutre peut etre?



T'es pas obligé d'utiliser les fonctionnalités du mulot. Tu peux aussi passer par le menu édition


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2009)

La nuit je m'ennuie  

ehhhh ouais


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2009)

_*Sarlat*_​


----------



## iNano (18 Juin 2009)

Hyde Park


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Juin 2009)

Après la pluie​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

La HD est au bout. ​


----------



## quenaur (19 Juin 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juin 2009)

La Sainte Victoire (Aix en Provence)


----------



## lmmm (19 Juin 2009)

La quarantaine arrivant ...


----------



## michio (19 Juin 2009)

Puisqu'on est dans un cycle montagne...
Le Passo dello Stelvio (Italie)

http://michio.kurata.perso.neuf.fr/Images/Stelvio.jpg


_Edit: image trop lourde. 150Ko mac, merci_


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juin 2009)

​
PS : pour moi, ceci n'est pas une macro. Si les modos ne sont pas d'accord, j'enlève.


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2009)

_L'existence du fil sur les macros (où l'on voit rarement des macros, d'ailleurs) n'empêche pas d'en poster ici lorsque vous le voulez et estimez que cela vaut le coup... à l'origine, si j'ai bonne mémoire c'était pour canaliser les ardeurs sur la macro qui parfois écrasait le reste alors que c'est un type de photos qui peut laisser complètement de marbre ceux qui ne sont pas les auteurs des clichés. _


----------



## ari51 (19 Juin 2009)

En 1024x680 c'est ici


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2009)

moi j'ai l'atterrissage 






70-200 f2,8 L non IS + extendeur X1,4 @ f6,3​


----------



## joanes (19 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (19 Juin 2009)

:rose:Et je voulais dire merci à ceux qui m'ont envoyé des petites mots sympas pour ......hum, ma troisième photo, à peu près, en trois ans ... Je suis pas très calée en photo, en technique ... Alors, oui, ça fait plaisir...​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

300 mm f4 + extendeur x1,4 @ f6,3 ​


----------



## BS0D (20 Juin 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (20 Juin 2009)




----------



## joanes (20 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (21 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (21 Juin 2009)

Vacances finies  



​


----------



## quenaur (21 Juin 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (21 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## sandy-1977 (21 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2009)




----------



## yvos (21 Juin 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

Balainvilliers. Clermont-Ferrand. Tout contre les Beaux-Arts.  ​


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2009)

Cliché ? Oui.


----------



## macdani (21 Juin 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Vacances finies



Dis donc, ça a l'air pas mal chez toi?!


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Juin 2009)

Conservatoire Emmanuel Chabrier. Hier soir.​


----------



## Dead head (22 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (22 Juin 2009)

_*Le blé en herbe
*_​


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (22 Juin 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2009)

Après j'aurai finit avec les photos d'avion


----------



## GroDan (23 Juin 2009)

Sculpture Areski Sediki​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## ari51 (23 Juin 2009)

1024 x 680


----------



## lmmm (23 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (23 Juin 2009)

Ouais ouais Monsieur GroDan, on a vu le truc 
Vais t'en faire du flou en argentique assis à l'arrière du train 



​
Sinon, je recherche un groupe qui jouerait dans un festival, avec public assez excité (en clair, faut qu'il bouge) pour une composition au sténopé depuis la scène, avec le musicos de dos façon ombre chinoise si possible se prêtant au jeu (j'envisage une pause de 20 secondes). Si idée ou contact de gens que cela pourrait intéresser, par MP merci


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (24 Juin 2009)

J'veux bien vos avis sur celle là par MP svp !


----------



## DeepDark (24 Juin 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## GroDan (24 Juin 2009)

Ouais moi, j vais faire une tof qui déchire grave que même personne y verra rien tellement que ce sera flou mais que tous le monde trouveras ça bien...​


----------



## zazthemac (24 Juin 2009)

Mon fils 

Voir la pièce jointe 21332


Edit : comment on fait pour faire afficher en taille normale la photo?


----------



## pim (24 Juin 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Edit : comment on fait pour faire afficher en taille normale la photo?



Tu attends qu'il ait 18 ans, il ne peut pas grandir si vite !


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juin 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> .../... comment on fait pour faire afficher en taille normale la photo?



On lit l'annonce qui va bien en tête de Portfolio et on applique la recette


----------



## zazthemac (24 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Tu attends qu'il ait 18 ans, il ne peut pas grandir si vite !



Mort de rire....



hippo sulfite a dit:


> On lit l'annonce qui va bien en tête de Portfolio et on applique la recette



Toutes mes confuses Mr Presco.
Bon comme je l'ai mise en ligne nulle part je la laisse en piéce jointe.
Mais merci de l'info que j'avais loupé .

Pour celles qui sont sur mon site Iweb ça marchera et je le saurais


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Ouais moi, j vais faire une tof qui déchire grave que même personne y verra rien tellement que ce sera flou mais que tous le monde trouveras ça bien...​



Une petite attente musicale 



​
C'est quand même moche d'arriver à se droguer pour poster ici


----------



## Dead head (24 Juin 2009)

Sur un marché d'Aix-en-Provence



​


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

Depuis tout petit, je croyais que les nuages se formaient au dessus de l'atlantique. Et puis non. Il y a des usines pour les fabriquer comme pour tout. J'ai encore perdu un peu d'innoncence... 																





_Ilford 100 Pro  f/8  1/250 à 28mm_
_Texture par skelemetal_​


----------



## BS0D (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## plovemax (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Ouais moi, j vais faire une tof qui déchire grave que même personne y verra rien tellement que ce sera flou mais que tous le monde trouveras ça bien...​



Quand j'ai surligné ma page pou lire ces mots, je ne me doutais pas que je j'allais faire de même&#8230; L'autre soir que je décompressais la tête vers le ciel, l'appareil entre les mains, cette remarque m'est revenue. Alors, tel un parkinsonien, j'ai shooté à tout-va. Ecrasant à la volée bon nombre d'images brûlées, trop nettes et j'en passe, pour tomber sur l'un des derniers clichés. Ce qui me fais dire que le flou cela revient à peindre, abstraire ce qui est perçu comme la réalité&#8230;


----------



## Joelaloose (26 Juin 2009)

Une petite, ça faisait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas passé dans le coin


----------



## vleroy (26 Juin 2009)

Photo et composition au profit de l'Association REVIVRE (Alençon)



​
J_'en profite pour remercier deux français qui distribuent des textures sublimes, skemetal et Les Brumes, que vous trouverez sur Flickr avec ces pseudos_


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Juin 2009)

Galaxie elliptique géante qui appartient au amas de la vierge (le amas de galaxie où ya la voie lactée, et nous par la même occasion...). La 'petite' bite qui dépasse a droite est en fait un jet de matière à grande vitesse (pour aller loin, c'est mieux..) accélérée par un trou noir actif au centre de M87. Ce jet s'étend sur 5000 années lumière..( vitesse de la lumière = 300000km/s, j vous laisse faire la conversion...). Les petites boules floues autour de la galaxies sont des amas globulaire (centaines de milliers d'étoiles par ptite boule...)...Les gros points 'blancs' sont des galaxies satellite de M87. si on se sent pas tout petit avec ça 
Image réalisée avec un télescope de 120 cm, superposition de trois bandes photométriques (R,V,B) pose de 600 s chacunes...

pour ceux que ça intéresse, même sujet en plus pro... ici  ou là. On voit mieux le jet mais c'est pas dans le visible (en longueur d'onde..)


----------



## quenaur (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## BS0D (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## Nico_06_ (26 Juin 2009)

Une PV en hélico au sur le bord de mer niçois, au large on pouvait voir la délimitation entre l'orage et le ciel bleu


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (27 Juin 2009)




----------



## Dead head (27 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## vulcano (27 Juin 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 21358


Une photo prise en Chine, je la trouve bien car il y a un énorme contraste entre le devant et l'arrière plan de la photo.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Juin 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## michio (28 Juin 2009)

michio a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans un cycle montagne...
> Le Passo dello Stelvio (Italie)
> 
> http://michio.kurata.perso.neuf.fr/Images/Stelvio.jpg
> ...


 :rose:
Corrigé ...


----------



## willsdorf (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Cet endroit magnifique, le ciel bleu, cette mer turquoise, ces voiles multicolores, m'ont vraiment données envie de faire du ... Noir & Blanc. 






C'est là.​


----------



## boodou (28 Juin 2009)

ma foi, le noir et blanc convient parfaitement à cette image 

allez, je contre-balance avec un peu de couleurs ! 








_(et une variation sur le même thème , toujours dans le Queens à New York)_


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 ( Petite série *ici*.  )​


----------



## Dead head (29 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## itako (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## esope (29 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## ange_63 (29 Juin 2009)

:love:​


----------



## Dead head (30 Juin 2009)

Dans les gorges du Verdon



​


----------



## sandy-1977 (30 Juin 2009)

&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;

​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (30 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2009)

​
@ Mr GroDan: c'est assez flou? :rose:


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Juin 2009)

*Euralille*​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## plovemax (30 Juin 2009)

Avis Commentaires Conseils par MP appréciés ​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juin 2009)

D'autres photos sur mon nouveau site dont le lien figure dans ma signature.
Comme le carnaval Vénitien par exemple.
Et non China Moses, ce n'est pas à Montréal, mais à Jazz à Liège il y a deux mois.


----------



## Dead head (1 Juillet 2009)

Montagne Sainte-Victoire (près d'Aix-en-Provence)



​


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (1 Juillet 2009)

C'est de saison !





​


----------



## vleroy (1 Juillet 2009)

Je vais t'en coller de la photo de saison 
Sans un poil et sans tâche
Bon par contre, si ça en ride certains, là...:rose:





_Et là, le vieux se retourne, face à ma pomme. L'eau gelée atteint mon genou.
Seule la tête émergeait de ce papy de 85 ans.
Il me fixe en se marrant et me balance: "c'est une baignoire, aujourd'hui._.."​


----------



## quenaur (2 Juillet 2009)




----------



## itako (2 Juillet 2009)




----------



## chupastar (2 Juillet 2009)

Tout à l'heure, dans le ciel, avant un bon BBQ !


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (3 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2009)

Abbaye de Silvacane (Bouches du Rhône)



​


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## itako (3 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Macbeth (3 Juillet 2009)

je me lance.


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (5 Juillet 2009)

Ansouis (Luberon)



​


----------



## BS0D (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Baracca (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2009)

mwouais....


----------



## quenaur (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## soget (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## quenaur (6 Juillet 2009)

Deuxième de la série et dernière


----------



## Endymion 3057 (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Ralfix (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## GroDan (7 Juillet 2009)

Un filé à la main et un simple traitement sous Lightroom©
Je fais mon malin, là mais je devrais pas avec la connerie monstrueuse que j'ai fais ce WE.​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## quenaur (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## cooper (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## esope (8 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Jourdain (8 Juillet 2009)

Chameaux Mongols


----------



## GroDan (8 Juillet 2009)

Clique, les images bougent...​


----------



## oligo (8 Juillet 2009)

ah.... New York! Que j'aime cette ville!


----------



## Baracca (8 Juillet 2009)

Un petit clin d'oeil pour ceux qui aimaient sa musique .





Ps: oligo, ok avec avec toi, cette ville est géniale et dès que j'ai l'occasion j'y retourne


----------



## itako (8 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (8 Juillet 2009)




----------



## miko974 (8 Juillet 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> http://img29.imageshack.us/i/etoilejacksonret.jpg/"]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2333/etoilejacksonret.jpg
> Ps: oligo, ok avec avec toi, cette ville est géniale et dès que j'ai l'occasion j'y retourne ;)
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik)​


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

_Photo effectuée avec un iPhone G et passée par l'application Polarize​_


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2009)

EDIT, en réponse : Il s'agit de deux spectacles qui ont eu lieu dans la ville dont je suis le photographe "officiel" .
C'est un medley du ballet de l'opéra de Toulon et du spectacle des "Floraisons musicales" de la troupe de Marie-Claude Pietragalla.
En gros, c'est éclairé à la bougie, quoi...En moyenne, 1/30, 1/60 pour 800 ISO, au 80/200-2.8 monté sur le D2X (amis des haltères...)*. Pour faire des photos de danse, la règle de 3 : pas d'alcool, pas de tabac, pas de femme(s) ! 
Et c'est quasi du brut (dans la version "finale", j'ai effacé l'éclairage au dessus de Pietragalla, sur l'image de la deuxième ligne, à droite).

* Les qui t'observent te prennent d'ailleurs pour un secoué, vu que tu passes ton temps a faire des zig-zag avec le boitier : je mesure spot sur les cuisses (parce que c'est plus facile ) des danseuses, puis, je cadre, puis j'attends. Si elle commence à lever les bras, il n'y a pas de raison qu'elle cesse le mouvement en route, je vais donc attendre qu'elle les place là, voila, clac, clac, juste comme ca... ).
Cela a un double intérêt : après un spot nickel, lorsque tu files au cocktail d'après spectacle, tu vas directement parler à celle dont ta mesure t'a montrée qu'elle avait les plus belles cuisses ! 

​ ​


----------



## Baracca (9 Juillet 2009)

miko974 a dit:


> Juste pour la petite histoire, cette étoile de fait pas référence au chanteur mais à un animateur radio du même nom. Le roi de la pop n'a pas d'étoile sur le boulevard.



Et bien tu vois lorsque j'avais pris cette photo en 1994 et ce jusqu'à que je lise ton message, j'avais cru qu'elle était pour le chanteur (vu qu'il résidait principalement sur Los Angeles en plus) 

Et bien voilà une chose de plus que j'aurais appris aujourd'hui 

Ps: Amok, très jolies prises et montage


----------



## oligo (9 Juillet 2009)

Le très connu Flatiron...






Y faisait pas très beau, mais les nuages lui donnent une dimension "tour infernale" que j'aime beaucoup!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2009)

Juste envie de partager avec vous ce cliché chargé d'émotion 
Le nouveau joujou:love: (un RB67) en action sur une scénette pour une association 



​
Merci à Daniel, tu as raison, faut être fou, une BM on ne saurait pas quoi en faire :rateau: Merci à tous ceux et ils sont nombreux qui m'ont permis de progresser autant et de prendre autant de plaisir


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik )​
Me signaler tout "abus"...
& critiques bienvenues
​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2009)

1ers essais D3 / 105 VR / SB600 + boite à lumière




​


----------



## sandy-1977 (10 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## boodou (10 Juillet 2009)

Le 15ème arr. c'est vraiment la zone


----------



## BS0D (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## laurent_iMac (10 Juillet 2009)

_Photo "prise" (merci BS0D pour la remarque) avec un iPhone G et passée par l'application Polarize_​


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## quenaur (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Lalla (10 Juillet 2009)

*L'abandon*






Compression un peu moins méchante juste sous le click 



​


----------



## lmmm (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (10 Juillet 2009)

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8944/dsc4711petite.jpg

Désolé je vis dans les bois

_Edit: Image trop lourde !_


----------



## Sloughi (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## esope (10 Juillet 2009)

Une des premières images sortie du 5D II que j'ai reçu ce matin :love:... Et ben c'est trop d'la boulette ce boitier, même si j'ai pas encore eu le temps de le tester en condition "réelle"...​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2009)

​
_Composition involontaire liée à un mauvais déroulement du film d'où le chevauchement 
celle de droite à 5,6 l'autre à 22 avec le RB67 monté en 50mm (équivalent 28 en 24x36)  En grand_ << ici >>

Et pour ceux qui me demandaient ce que deviendraient les playmobils, c'est par << là >> et << là >> 

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## quenaur (11 Juillet 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2009)




----------



## BS0D (11 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Baracca (12 Juillet 2009)

Le reste est (plus de 800 prises  ) encore dans les tuyaux, mais voici une prise et je ne sais me décidé sur la version finale (la 2e est cliquable), pas grave les deux feront parti des développées en 20x30 voir plus


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## esope (12 Juillet 2009)

(pour les futurs ralages, je n'avais plus que de la Kro© dans le frigo, alors j'ai fait avec ce que j'avais...)​


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juillet 2009)

à la tienne...







PS :  ne me demandez pas comment faire pour les avoir, elles n'existent plus d'après les dernières nouvelles.


----------



## joubichou (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## quenaur (12 Juillet 2009)

Petit coin de paradis


----------



## Endymion 3057 (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (12 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## Keisar (12 Juillet 2009)

Saint Tropez


----------



## Jybet (12 Juillet 2009)

*I*_nde, juillet 2007_.​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2009)

* ( click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## GroDan (13 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## PommeQ (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Jybet (13 Juillet 2009)

*C*_hypre, avril 2009_.​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2009)

Ansouis (Luberon) au soleil couchant



​


----------



## quenaur (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Pour rester dans le même style ...


----------



## Jybet (14 Juillet 2009)

*C*_hâteau d'*E*sclimont, mars 2009._​


----------



## BS0D (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2009)

_Bon les loustics, je pars en ouacances alors en mon absence, n'oubliez pas les règles 

Bonnes photos ! _


----------



## quenaur (14 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## lmmm (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (14 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (15 Juillet 2009)

Abbaye de Silvacane (Bouches du Rhône)



​


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Juillet 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2009)

Et comme disait Churchill: sport is no sport 

_ La haute déf est là
_​


----------



## BS0D (15 Juillet 2009)




----------



## l'écrieur (15 Juillet 2009)

_Hé bin les cailloux et le sable, c'est pas facile à prendre en photo..._​


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oeuvre(s) d'art..
> 
> 
> 
> _Hé bin les cailloux et le sable, c'est pas facile à prendre en photo..._​




Comme parfois il peut faire preuve de modestie (si, si, je vous jure ), je voulais juste préciser que le dragon de pierre est une création de l'écrieur.

Et le chasseur une co-réalisation :love:


Tiens, d'ailleurs, une autre de tes constructions :




​


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi je t'aime. :love: :rateau:


----------



## Jybet (15 Juillet 2009)

*G*_uadeloupe, avril 2008_.​


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Juillet 2009)

(163 ch'vaux)






Rencontre matinale dans le jardin familial.​


----------



## silvio (15 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Nephou (15 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Jybet (16 Juillet 2009)

*D*_eauville, juin 2008._​


----------



## laurent_iMac (16 Juillet 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Juillet 2009)

Donnant donnant.​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2009)

Gna gna gna la compression... 
Si tu compressais correctement ça serait peut être moins un problème. 
Là ton image elle fait 61 ko alors que tu as droit à 150 ko...
Cherche l'erreur...


----------



## jugnin (16 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gna gna gna la compression...
> Si tu compressais correctement ça serait peut être moins un problème.
> Là ton image elle fait 61 ko alors que tu as droit à 150 ko...
> Cherche l'erreur...



Ahah comme il l'a renvoyée chez sa grand-mère le JP ! La tehon !


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gna gna gna la compression...
> Si tu compressais correctement ça serait peut être moins un problème.
> Là ton image elle fait 61 ko alors que tu as droit à 150 ko...
> Cherche l'erreur...



Ca va hein ! 

Nan mais chuis sur l'iMac d'ma mère là, y'a pas d'appli de compression et j'ai pas les autorisations pour en installer un, y m'faut son mot d'passe que j'vais choper un de ces quatres.
En attendant mieux, c'est la compression automatique de macg ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ca va hein !
> 
> Nan mais chuis sur l'iMac d'ma mère là, y'a pas d'appli de compression et j'ai pas les autorisations pour en installer un, y m'faut son mot d'passe que j'vais choper un de ces quatres.
> En attendant mieux, c'est la compression automatique de macg ça.


Bah dans ce cas faut pas râler!


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (16 Juillet 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (16 Juillet 2009)




----------



## oligo (17 Juillet 2009)

flat iron vu depuis le 86ème étage de l'empire state building à 1h du mat





:love::love::love:


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## boodou (17 Juillet 2009)




----------



## laurent_iMac (17 Juillet 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​


----------



## Jybet (17 Juillet 2009)

*B*_ayonne, août 2008_.​


----------



## esope (17 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## laurent_iMac (18 Juillet 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​
Voilà, c'est ma dernière photo que je poste ici avant de partir en vacance.
Bonnes vacances à toutes et tous et je serais de retour du côté d'ici début Août.
Et n'oubliez pas .... bien sûr de prendre des photos :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas .... bien sûr de prendre des photos :love:



Regardez aussi où vous marchez, bandes de truffes...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2009)

Cucuron (Vaucluse)



​


----------



## Mops Argo (18 Juillet 2009)

>>Dendrimere

faute de point disco, je me permets : "sors de ce corps William Eggleston !"


----------



## jahrom (18 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Jybet (18 Juillet 2009)

*C*_ourchevel, février 2009_.​


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

::: Barcelone :::​


----------



## lmmm (18 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (19 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (19 Juillet 2009)




----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (19 Juillet 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (19 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (20 Juillet 2009)

Abbaye de Silvacane (Bouches du Rhône)



​


----------



## BS0D (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2009)

Ce matin, 7 h 45. La journée commence par des prises de vues sur un chantier.

​


----------



## quenaur (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## pascal_rouen (20 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## boodou (20 Juillet 2009)

Ah c'est les vacances ! On a envie de beaux cieux ensoleillés ! 
Pour l'instant pour ma pomme c'est seulement la vue de mon balcon


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Euphorbia (20 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Bon ok, j'avais rien d'autre... mais à la fois c'est de saison. ​


----------



## lmmm (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Jybet (20 Juillet 2009)

*I*_nde, Kerala, juillet 2007_.​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## BS0D (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## GroDan (21 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## mado (22 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## silvio (22 Juillet 2009)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (22 Juillet 2009)

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## IP (22 Juillet 2009)

*Lavande*



Bzzzzzzz..... KsssKsssKsss (moins fôrt les cigaleuuux ! :rateau KsssKsssSsss  Bzzzzzz


----------



## boodou (22 Juillet 2009)




----------



## A.Zack (22 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir, 

vos photos sont toutes superbes !

avoir votre appareil et les Exif pourrait etre interessant également.


----------



## Mops Argo (22 Juillet 2009)

1° : Les photos ne sont pas toutes superbes, y'en a qui sont franchement à chier.
2° : Les exif ne te serviront à rien, ce ne sont pas des recettes de cuisine.
3° : pourquoi t'es gentil comme ça ? 
4° : Tu veux carrement notre appareil et pis quoi encore, tu veux qu'on fasse tes photos ! 

Ce fil est très vieux et beaucoup ont tenté le débat (bla bla exif technique, caillou...) mais ce n'est pas l'endroit.


----------



## oligo (23 Juillet 2009)

le fameux chrysler building, toujours depuis l'empire building


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)




----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2009)

En couleur




​


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)




----------



## pascal_rouen (23 Juillet 2009)

"Le p'tit bistrot" une brasserie bien sympa à Tôtes pour ceux qui connaissent les environs de Rouen
​





_Et pour ceux que ça intéresse  : D300 - ISO200, f18, 1/125, 38mm(57mm), Dev ACR_​


----------



## joubichou (23 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2009)

En l'absence des modérateurs concernés, ménage bulldozer...
Nous reprenons maintenant le cours normal de notre émission, à vous Cognac Jay.


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juillet 2009)

Je sais ... je ne suis pas très objectif et les exifs sont dans mon coeur :love:


----------



## lmmm (23 Juillet 2009)

Canon G10 .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Jamais je n'aurai pu pensé que mes photos de merde avaient le pouvoir de déclenché autant de haine...
Ce n'est pas de moi dont on parle !!!   Ah chiéééé ...  , j'croyais qu'on parlai de photo pourave, j'me suis senti concerné et aussi un peu compatissant. [PS: l'Irlandaise, elle était rouge comme ça ou c'est juste après avoir vu ton kiki ?  (énorme ou tout petit, nul ne le sait...)]

Sinon, je peux donner les EXIF photoshop de mon message texte retouché si ça intéresse quelqu'un.

Bah quoi ça peux servir merde... pour apprendre.
( Put... si je savais ce qu'est un EXIF, je ferai probablement de la photo et je ne serai probablement pas là)

Heu... enlevez moi un doute, j'suis bien sur Clubic là non ???


----------



## Baracca (24 Juillet 2009)

Ps: Photoshop Element 6, m'indique lors de la compression de cette photo environ 138,2 Ko, quand je fais in clic droit et "lire les informations" cela m'indique 188 Ko et différents hébergeur 124,34 Ko , lequel est bon ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée du véritable poids et d'une éventuelle explication, je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Peu importe le poids, la pomme est à l'envers, le bûcher t'attends ... 
Si ça peut te rassurer, il me reste quelques cubes de Zip, histoire que le feu prenne plus vite.


----------



## GroDan (24 Juillet 2009)

200 secondes f11 50iso. C'est pas cool, ici !
​


----------



## Baracca (24 Juillet 2009)

kromozom a dit:


> Peu importe le poids, la pomme est à l'envers, le bûcher t'attends ...
> Si ça peut te rassurer, il me reste quelques cubes de Zip, histoire que le feu prenne plus vite.



Voilà un signe que je suis sur Mac depuis peu, j' l'avais même pas remarqué qu'elle était a l'envers 

J'avais tourné autour de l'édifice pour avoir un semblant de continuité du morceau manquant de la Pomme avec en fond des fenêtres, mais a l'envers j'y avais pas pensé :rose:

Meme pas pensé aussi de l'inversé sous toshop


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2009)

Au loin, la montagne Sainte-Victoire (près d'Aix-en-Provence)



​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)




----------



## BS0D (24 Juillet 2009)




----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## lunanera (24 Juillet 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4_JSmHZ4gi0/R4nwdXyMSOI/AAAAAAAAAFY/XpxYbTXrE34/s1600-h/IMG_5508.JPG

désolée mais j'ai du ripper un truc, je n'arrive pas à afficher l'image directement dans le message alors je vous mets le lien ..


----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4_JSmHZ4gi0/R4nwdXyMSOI/AAAAAAAAAFY/XpxYbTXrE34/s1600/IMG_5508.JPG
> 
> désolée mais j'ai du ripper un truc, je n'arrive pas à afficher l'image directement dans le message alors je vous mets le lien ..



_404 Not Found_

Édit : C'est OK à présent.


----------



## lunanera (24 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> _404 Not Found_



bizarre .. moi ça fonctionne quand je clique dessus :mouais:

ça fait ça à tout le monde ??


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> bizarre .. moi ça fonctionne quand je clique dessus :mouais:
> 
> ça fait ça à tout le monde ??


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4_JSmHZ4gi0/R4nwdXyMSOI/AAAAAAAAAFY/XpxYbTXrE34/s1600/IMG_5508.JPG

Mais elle est trop grande...

ÉDIT : Maintenant que tu as vu qu'elle était trop grande, je ne laisse (à nouveau) que le lien...


----------



## lunanera (24 Juillet 2009)

merci Tirhum, je t'offre un Tipunch pour te remercier ?

au fait, t'as fait comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4_JSmHZ4gi0/R4nwdXyMSOI/AAAAAAAAAFY/XpxYbTXrE34/s1600-h/IMG_5508.JPG
> 
> désolée mais j'ai du ripper un truc, je n'arrive pas à afficher l'image directement dans le message alors je vous mets le lien ..



Je vois bien l'image de ton lien, pas de problème pour ça.
Je t'invite à suivre ce tuto:
Comment poster une image dans les forums vous saurez tout ici.

En respectant les règles simple:
*La taille des images ne doit pas dépasser 800 pixels en largeur ou hauteur maximale, pour un poids de 150Ko maximum.*


----------



## lunanera (24 Juillet 2009)

euh c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait ... copier l'url, cliquer sur l'icône image coller l'url et tout et tout.. et bon moi pas comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> euh c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait ... copier l'url, cliquer sur l'icône image coller l'url et tout et tout.. et bon moi pas comprendre



Tu es blonde ?
Non je blague, essai avec un autre hébergeur d'image, chez moi ça merde souvent avec imageshack par exemple.

dump-it
zepload
imagup

Tu peux faire des essais sans poster en utilisant la prévisualisation du message.


----------



## boodou (24 Juillet 2009)

kromozom a dit:


> Je vois bien l'image de ton lien, pas de problème pour ça.
> Je t'invite à suivre ce tuto:
> Comment poster une image dans les forums vous saurez tout ici.
> 
> ...



pas si compliqué pourtant


----------



## lunanera (24 Juillet 2009)

kromozom a dit:


> Tu es blonde ?
> Non je blague, essai avec un autre hébergeur d'image, chez moi ça merde souvent avec imageshack par exemple.
> 
> Tu peux faire des essais sans poster en utilisant la prévisualisation du message.



ah ma foi...j'ai utilisé mon site sur blogger pour récupérer la photo et peut-être qu'elle était trop grande.. d'où le problème d'erreur j'imagine, de bleu...

et ben oui, je suis blonde, dessous, dessus, et à l'intérieur parfois  mais j'assume


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> ...
> et ben oui, je suis blonde, dessous, dessus, et à l'intérieur parfois  mais j'assume



Tu voulais sûrement dire: en haut et en bas ???
Je confirme, tu es blonde. 

Pour ne pas flooder et avant de me faire taper sur les doigts par les modo en vacances.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> merci Tirhum, je t'offre un Tipunch pour te remercier ?
> 
> au fait, t'as fait comment ?


Comme d'habitude... 



kromozom a dit:


> Je vois bien l'image de ton lien, pas de problème pour ça.
> Je t'invite à suivre ce tuto:
> Comment poster une image dans les forums vous saurez tout ici.
> 
> ...


Voilà, comme ça :








lunanera a dit:


> ah ma foi...j'ai utilisé mon site sur blogger pour récupérer la photo et peut-être qu'elle était trop grande.. d'où le problème d'erreur j'imagine, de bleu...
> 
> et ben oui, je suis blonde, dessous, dessus, et à l'intérieur parfois  mais j'assume


Aïe !... :casse:


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Baracca (25 Juillet 2009)

Un petit roux


----------



## mfay (25 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> mfay... chier ?


Toujours des remarques étonnamment constructives&#8230; 

Si ça te fait chier ben tu vas au chiottes mais n'oublie pas de tomber le futal avant sinon tu vas être dans la mierda&#8230; :mouais:

Et pour pas flooder&#8230;

Un, non deux, arcs en ciel dans ce monde de brutes&#8230; 




​


----------



## quenaur (25 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2009)

Désolé, le point est loin d'être parfait, mais j'aime bien cette photo.



​


----------



## sandy-1977 (26 Juillet 2009)

Une photo tendresse au bord de la piscine en Dordogne ​


----------



## quenaur (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## BS0D (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## cooper (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## fanougym (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## esope (26 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2009)

Bandantes ces petites nonnes! :love:


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Baracca (27 Juillet 2009)

vue en bout du Pont de Brooklyn, juste avant la pluie.


----------



## quenaur (27 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (28 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## Dead head (28 Juillet 2009)

L'atomium vu de loin, cher DeepDark :



​


----------



## fanougym (28 Juillet 2009)




----------



## pascal_rouen (28 Juillet 2009)

_D300 - RAW + ACR - 200ISO, f10, 1/1250, 153mm_​


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2009)

Bon, j'explique. Bien sur, elle n'a rien d'extraordinaire, sauf que...
Le soir d'avant, il y avait une fête chez un pote durant laquelle nous avons repeint la baraque à la bombe. C'est vous dire l'état. Des ch'tis partout dans la piscine et Lila le cul à l'air (mais ca, rien d'extraordinaire )... L'alcool de pomme de terre qui termine le tout. Bref, 4 heures du mat, retour. Et le lendemain, à main levée, 1/25 ème en moyenne et la tête qui héberge un nid de frelons.... ​


----------



## Baracca (29 Juillet 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Juillet 2009)

A l'entrée du puits


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2009)




----------



## lmmm (30 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) * ​


----------



## Baracca (30 Juillet 2009)




----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Juillet 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​
Photo prise en Croatie et plus précisément à Hvar sur l'île du même nom, dans un café bordant le bord de mer.


----------



## fanougym (30 Juillet 2009)




----------



## quenaur (30 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Dead head (31 Juillet 2009)

Aux hospices de Beaune



​


----------



## BS0D (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## plogoff (31 Juillet 2009)

Tu aurais pu la mettre dans "Autoportrait" celle-là ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Juillet 2009)

plogoff a dit:


> Tu aurais pu la mettre dans "Autoportrait" celle-là ...



Ben et la photo qui va avec, elle est où ? 

Pour ne pas flooder, une belle Dame croisée dans la rue cette après-midi.




​


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2009)

Chantier "jeunes" : des adolescents effectuent des travaux de peinture dans des établissements scolaires en "échange" d'une semaine de vacances en Espagne financée par la municipalité. (Image réalisée (volée) à travers la porte)

​ 

​


----------



## willsdorf (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## lmmm (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## quenaur (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (1 Août 2009)

J'ai beau essayer de faire de l'avion-stop, ils s'arrêtent jamais!



​


----------



## Cafefroid (1 Août 2009)

Les vélos montent jusqu'au 4eme étage.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (1 Août 2009)




----------



## BS0D (2 Août 2009)




----------



## quenaur (2 Août 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Août 2009)

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8/dsc3412500px.png​
_Edit: image trop lourde_


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Août 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

_Peut-être faudrait-il penser à vous mettre à la place de ceux qui regardent ce fil...une paella mal photographiée même passée à la moulinette de polarize présente-elle un intérêt ? Un peu d'effort de sélection svp _


----------



## fanougym (3 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

_Le poids des photos, bourdel ! (là, c'est léger mais tu continues à dépasser, cf ta précédente) _


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

Quand on poste une connerie, il suffit de le dire avec des fleurs 





_Holga 120GN en f/8 sur de la fuji pro 400_​


----------



## quenaur (3 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)




----------



## lumai (3 Août 2009)




----------



## jacquemoud_b (3 Août 2009)

Pardon pour la foto de mon amie précédemment postée
pour me faire pardonner voila une maigre contribution prise avec les moyens du bord! et oui j'ai pas mon appareil photo mais je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de prendre en photo ces couleurs magnifiques!


----------



## lmmm (3 Août 2009)




----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> Pardon pour la foto de mon amie précédemment postée
> pour me faire pardonner voila une maigre contribution prise avec les moyens du bord! et oui j'ai pas mon appareil photo mais je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de prendre en photo ces couleurs magnifiques!



L'essentiel c'est que ca soit *ta* *plus* belle photo, et comme tu t'es loupé dans le postage, bah, on va dire que c'est une base de départ


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> L'essentiel c'est que ca soit *ta* *plus* belle photo, et comme tu t'es loupé dans le postage, bah, on va dire que c'est une base de départ



Je trouve quand même les blancs un peu cramés. 

Des vélibs pour poster une photo.



​


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2009)

Au soleil levant



​


----------



## NightWalker (4 Août 2009)




----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2009)

_avec un ti filtre NDA8 collé à la patafix dans la chambre_​


----------



## laurent_iMac (4 Août 2009)

_Photo prise avec un iPhone G et et passée par l'application Polarize_​
En espérant me faire pardonner de la précédente


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Gaffophone (4 Août 2009)

Un petit essai de macro cet après-midi


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (4 Août 2009)

_Fait avec un appareil photo :afraid: _


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2009)

​


----------



## AuGie (5 Août 2009)




----------



## lmmm (5 Août 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## sandy-1977 (5 Août 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Août 2009)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Août 2009)

en générale Paris c'est pas mon truc mais là, ça va


----------



## BS0D (6 Août 2009)




----------



## sandy-1977 (6 Août 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2009)

Déjà posté avant-hier, chère bcommeberenice 

Les hospices de Beaune :



​


----------



## maiwen (6 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Ralfix (6 Août 2009)

Dites, ca vous dirait de mettre systématiquement le lieu de la prise de vue? 
Ca stimule l'imagination et ca apprend la géographie.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

Raph][e;5174203 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous?



Rien...


----------



## esope (6 Août 2009)

Raph][e;5174203 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, ca vous dirait de mettre systématiquement le lieu de la prise de vue?  *non*,* la raison est évoquée quelques pages avant...*
> Ca stimule l'imagination et ca apprend la géographie. *Je ne pense pas, et au pire il y a des cartes pour ça...*
> Qu'en pensez-vous? *ben euh... pareil que JP...*



PPF©:




​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Déjà posté avant-hier, chère bcommeberenice




Houla!  
Ça doit être la chaleur, je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait! 
Désolée pour la répétition!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

esope a dit:


> PPF©:
> 
> http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/517581_MG_2702.jpg​



C'est où?



:rateau:


----------



## esope (6 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est où?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Tu veux les exifs pendant qu'on y est??:sleep::rateau:


----------



## Baracca (6 Août 2009)

esope a dit:


> Tu veux les exifs pendant qu'on y est??:sleep::rateau:



Pas besoin, quand c'est bien fait, les Exifs restent en place pour être lus par tous, quand on a rien a cacher


----------



## esope (6 Août 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Pas besoin, quand c'est bien fait, les Exifs restent en place pour être lus par tous, quand on a rien a cacher




Décidément la fonction "enregistrer pour le web" n'est là que pour emm*rder son monde...

Moi perso quand je regarde des photos je m'en balance des exifs, c'est une discussion qui revient régulièrement d'où le clin d'il à JPmiss... Si je veux des infos complémentaires? et bien je demande par MP...:rateau:


edit parce que j'ai failli oublier: et tout ça n'a rien à voir avec une quelconque volonté de cacher quelque chose... Ou alors je ne suis pas au courant de ce complot mondial!! :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2009)

Tu veux cacher que ta balance des blancs est pourrave oui!


----------



## Ralfix (7 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rien...



Flop.


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2009)

Paris by night




​


----------



## lmmm (7 Août 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## quenaur (7 Août 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Août 2009)

_Celle-là je ne l'ai jamais posté c'est sûr!_ 







*Palais de Tokyo*
_Paris_


J'ai vu ces barbes également sur les statues place de la République. 
Après recherche j'ai découvert qu'elles avaient été posées par le collectif de la Barbe.​


----------



## Majintode (7 Août 2009)

http://tode.free.fr/misc/DSC_4309_FB.jpg
_Image trop lourde _


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2009)

J'ai été voir Charlie Winston ce soir, je déteste la fan hystérique 





20D + 70-200 f2,8 @ 200 iso​


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3519/3798730210_0cb5d3bd94.jpg[

_Image trop lourde_


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2009)




----------



## quenaur (8 Août 2009)




----------



## BS0D (8 Août 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (8 Août 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Août 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (9 Août 2009)




----------



## GroDan (10 Août 2009)

Ca a l'air super vos vacances 





​


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2009)

Gay Pride 2009, Paris.

Photo prise avec un iPhone. Ce n'est pas "une de mes plus belles photos", je l'admets, mais je l'aime bien quand même.



​


----------



## oligo (10 Août 2009)

Sur le lac, à mon boulot... (eh oui, je suis moniteur de voile)




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Août 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2009)

La Cathédrale du Mans pendant la nuit des Chimères, vers 23 heures...





sur de la fuji pro 160C à l'arrache sans pied​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2009)




----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2009)




----------



## wteaw (11 Août 2009)

fait chier la compression jpeg


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

wteaw a dit:


> fait chier la compression jpeg


Quand c'est correctement compressé ça fait déjà beaucoup moins chier... :sleep:
Et puis si ça te fait chier tant que ça t'es pas obligé de poster.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

wteaw a dit:


> fait chier la compression jpeg


Tu as le droit à 150 Ko...
Là tu es à peine à 38...


----------



## wteaw (11 Août 2009)

Calme whaou, ce n'était pas une offense contre la limite autorisée.  
On passe.


----------



## Keisar (11 Août 2009)




----------



## sandy-1977 (11 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Muse (11 Août 2009)

Hello,
je m'incruste ici


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

Petit clin d'oeil au style de Macmarco :love:







_En fait quand deux sujets t'intéressent, le film n'avance pas forcément 
_​


----------



## GroDan (11 Août 2009)

​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (11 Août 2009)

_C'est une de tes plus belles photos? les   et  me font douter..._


----------



## BS0D (11 Août 2009)

Alors pas du tout une de mes plus belles photos, mais pour rester dans le style de Keisar... 







La prochaine fois j'essaierai avec un petit flou pour voir ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Août 2009)

les    est une marque de fabrique expliqué dans ma signature.

Et en quoi cette prise de vue d'un super marché en tôle illuminé sur un fond de ciel nuageux à la tombée de la nuit serait-elle moins artistique (ou moins belle) qu'un couché de soleil mainte fois revue derrière un arbre (côté écologique tellement à la mode) ?


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5178057 a dit:
			
		

> les    est une marque de fabrique expliqué dans ma signature.



_ok   _



			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5178057 a dit:
			
		

> Et en quoi cette prise de vue d'un super marché en tôle illuminé sur un fond de ciel nuageux à la tombée de la nuit serait-elle moins artistique (ou moins belle) qu'un couché de soleil mainte fois revue derrière un arbre (côté écologique tellement à la mode) ?



_En rien. Mais ne pas confondre un sujet et la manière dont on le capture. Cela dit, mon propos est valable pour tout le monde, y compris pour les couchés de soleil. 
_


----------



## maximeG (11 Août 2009)

et le lien original non recadré par macgé: http://picasaweb.google.com/maximeg...hkey=Gv1sRgCJG2vIPCldC_Kg#5368439341728856754

Photo prise au château de Miramare à Trieste


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

parfois je me demande si on ne devrait pas arrêter de jouer sur les curseurs pour transformer une photo qui aurait pu être jolie en truc surnaturel indéfinissable...:mouais:


----------



## quenaur (11 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (11 Août 2009)

_Un peu violent, nan?_


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

Quelque part sur l'autoroute entre Rouen (F) et Mons (B)


----------



## soget (11 Août 2009)

Saint Vincent de Cosse  -  Dordogne Périgord-Noir​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

Ah ça! Des Mongols fiers c'est pas ce qui manque par ici.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Un peu violent, nan?_



comme d'hab... à fond les potars... à fond...


----------



## quenaur (11 Août 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> comme d'hab... à fond les potars... à fond...



Ouais bon pour une fois


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

quenaur a dit:


> Ouais bon pour une fois



Mais de quoi tu t'excuses? D'avoir posté une photo? Yvos fait une réflexion juste qui t'amènera à réfléchir. Oublie le reste et surtout le légume. Si seulement il postait une photo en un an... mais non, juste il floode.

Si, si. C'est comme cela que cela s'appelle. Et si tout bonnement, les statistiques avaient un sens pour le vert et le rose, le portfolio lui serait purement et simplement interdit, et on en parlerait plus. 

Mais non...

C'est pas faute de le dire


----------



## quenaur (11 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais de quoi tu t'excuses? D'avoir posté une photo? Yvos fait une réflexion juste qui t'amènera à réfléchir. Oublie le reste et surtout le légume. Si seulement il postait une photo en un an... mais non, juste il floode.
> 
> Si, si. C'est comme cela que cela s'appelle. Et si tout bonnement, les statistiques avaient un sens pour le vert et le rose, le portfolio lui serait purement et simplement interdit, et on en parlerait plus.
> 
> ...



Tu as peut être raison mais je me serre des critiques des autres pour essayer de progresser
Tout simplement!

Ceci dit cette photo pour moi évoque beaucoup d"émotion.


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

où est-ce que quelqu'un a vu une critique (une once de critique même) dans les insertions du légume?

A part l'amour que certains pourraient lui porter...

Sauf qu'il fout la merde régulièrement et que ça me gonfle. Et que comme personne ne bouge, bah, je vois pas poruquoi je me priverai de le dire... Amoins qu'il y ait deux poids deux mesures...


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> si tout bonnement, les statistiques avaient un sens pour le vert et le rose, le portfolio lui serait purement et simplement interdit, et on en parlerait plus.
> 
> Mais non...





vleroy a dit:


> Amoins qu'il y ait deux poids deux mesures...



Tu sous-entend quoi, exactement, là, lorsque tu parles des verts et du violet ? Tu as des remarques particulières à faire en public ?
Le prochain qui passe ses journées ici sans pouvoir décrocher et dans le même temps se pose en donneur de leçons à propos de la modération ira voir ailleurs si c'est mieux. Ca commence a me gonfler sévère, ca.

(Désolé, Yvos).


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

N'empèche que c'est vrai que les photos de quenaur, nonobstant leur sujet, sont très souvent  bricolées à outrance et qu'il ne me semble pas si inconvenant que ça de le lui faire remarquer.
Après si c'est un choix esthétique pourquoi pas mais en tous cas moi ça me pique les yeux.


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> où est-ce que quelqu'un a vu une critique (une once de critique même) dans les insertions du légume?
> 
> A part l'amour que certains pourraient lui porter...
> 
> Sauf qu'il fout la merde régulièrement et que ça me gonfle. Et que comme personne ne bouge, bah, je vois pas poruquoi je me priverai de le dire... Amoins qu'il y ait deux poids deux mesures...




_Mouais. 
Beaucoup de bruit pour rien 
quenaur le prend comme une critique, certainement abrupte (mais pas plus que la mienne, soyons honnêtes) et cela reste l'essentiel (accessoirement, j'ai veillé la fin d'après midi pour éviter qu'il n'y ait de dérapage comme cela peut être le cas dans ce genre de circonstances...). Et je suis persuadé qu'au fond, quenaur sait à quoi fait référence ccm, même si des gants (jpmiss, je t'interdis de détourner le terme gant pour un autre usage  ) permettraient de ménager les susceptibilités. 
Le reste, ça semble être simplement de l'animosité envers d'autres déguisée en coup de pied dans la fourmilière. Car le constat est simple : ce que tu dénonces ne pose, ici, pas de difficultés au principal intéressé donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de monter cela en épingle.

On repasse aux photos.

(pour finir, des messages de ccm, j'en ai effacé au kilomètre, je tiens à le dire :style:  )_


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2009)

​


----------



## sandy-1977 (12 Août 2009)

​
Que de lecture sur ce fil 

Je pense surtout que certaines personnes prennent ce forum pour un défouloir et chacun à sa tête de turc, juste un petit conseil qui fait du bien quand vous sentez que ça ne va pas que le stress monte la nervosité aussi et bien ouvrez votre porte des chiottes et péter donc un bon coup au lieu de venir vous défouler ici 
Dernier truc, assez d'accord que les critiques permettent de progresser mais si mes souvenirs sont bons il y a une option qui se prénomme " message privé" ça  fait aussi parti des règles 
Sinon bonne journée à tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ...
> 
> (pour finir, des messages de ccm, j'en ai effacé au kilomètre, je tiens à le dire :style:  )[/I]



C'est vrai, c'est scandaleux !    

Bon plus sérieusement, je n'ai aucune animosité contre personne,  quenaur a parfaitement compris mon message public et sans aucun doute le suivant plus personnel. Rien à dire sur ses photos en terme de composition, cadrage etc, c'est juste que très souvent, avec ses photos, j'ai besoin d'aller vérifier si le profil couleur de ma machine n'est pas parti en vacances ! 
Par ailleurs, sans aucun doute, je ne suis pas le 1er à lui faire la remarque 

_Edit : Le reste par mp si tu veux.

Incident clos  _


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

Texture par Borealnz dont vous retrouverez l'excellente galerie de textures libres sur Flickr ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h41 ----------


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Août 2009)

​
Pas de filtre particulier, mais quand même un petit travail : recomposition à partir de 3 images pour faire resortir les détails et essayer de diminuer l'influence de la turbulence atmosphérique 



Edit : pour les intéressés: Canon EOS 450D, objectif EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM à 300 mm, le tout sur trépied, avec déclenchement à distance; 

3 images prises à f/6.3, temps de pose 1/200e, ISO 400.


----------



## mfay (12 Août 2009)

Bravo, et tu les as assemblé avec quoi ?


----------



## itako (12 Août 2009)




----------



## lmmm (12 Août 2009)




----------



## maximeG (13 Août 2009)

Les conseils sont toujours les bienvenu (par MP histoire de ne pas polluer le sujet)


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

Bon sur la photo j'ai pas grand chose à dire mais franchement... le copyright... tu crois vraiment que quelqu'un va te voler cette image?


----------



## willsdorf (13 Août 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Août 2009)

Échelle et bois


----------



## sandy-1977 (13 Août 2009)

​
edit : on s'arrête là et tu continues par mp


----------



## Baracca (13 Août 2009)

Après les fleurs, la guerre


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

maximeG a dit:


> Les conseils sont toujours les bienvenu (par MP histoire de ne pas polluer le sujet)



_Ne pas oublier l'existence de ce sujet ! _


----------



## quenaur (13 Août 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Août 2009)

.
.


----------



## itako (13 Août 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (13 Août 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

Juste une idée comme ça, mais si on arrêtait de croire que la moindre photo banale, voire moyenne, allant jusqu'à minable va donner une super belle photo de la mort qui tue parce qu'on plaque une texture dessus et qu'on abuse des curseurs d'effets ?
Ou alors je ne sais pas, créez un sujet "ma texture de la mort que même ma photo pourrave devient une oeuvre d'art"
:sleep:


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

_On va collectivement prendre ce message avec légèreté et retenir le fond (ne pas oublier l'intérêt premier de vos photos pour les autres par rapport au triturage derrière, en laissant de côté la forme. Je ne veux pas de débat pour ou contre sur les textures - ta mère en short sur photoshop - ici_


----------



## BS0D (13 Août 2009)

J'espère ne pas me faire huer pour la "banalité" de cette photo... je vous la livre sans aucun filtre, le seul "changement" c'est un rognage pour recadrer.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Juste une idée comme ça, mais si on arrêtait de croire que la moindre photo banale, voire moyenne, allant jusqu'à minable va donner une super belle photo de la mort qui tue parce qu'on plaque une texture dessus et qu'on abuse des curseurs d'effets ?
> Ou alors je ne sais pas, créez un sujet "ma texture de la mort que même ma photo pourrave devient une oeuvre d'art"
> :sleep:



Je me permets juste un aparté Yvos : faire aussi attention à ne pas réinventer ce qui est déjà inventé.
Par exemple :



Photo de Edward Watson, Pepper, 1930.


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2009)

​
Ayant d'ailleurs à plusieurs reprises indiquer des bibliothèques de textures libres, et sans polémique aucune, @Fab Fab et Yvos


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2009)

​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Août 2009)

Fabrique de douceurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Zebrinha (14 Août 2009)

Un p'tit thé avant d'aller dormir?​


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (14 Août 2009)




----------



## doudou83 (14 Août 2009)

*C'est l'heure du casse-croûte ! 







*​


----------



## lmmm (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2009)




----------



## plovemax (15 Août 2009)




----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2009)




----------



## esope (15 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2009)

​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Août 2009)

Petites pattes à l'eau


----------



## quenaur (15 Août 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Août 2009)

​


----------



## soget (15 Août 2009)




----------



## jahrom (15 Août 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2009)




----------



## wteaw (16 Août 2009)

---------- La nuit, je roule ----------​ 



​


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2009)

J'me lance.
je n'ai aucun talent pour la photo mais j'aime bien en faire.








En moins pitchoune


----------



## momo-fr (16 Août 2009)

Une histoire de bottes


----------



## doudou83 (16 Août 2009)

*Happy birthday flower power 





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Août 2009)

En voulant photographier Jupiter au-dessus du lampadaire de ma rue, j'ai eu la bonne surprise de trouver une étoile filante en retravaillant la balance des blancs de cliché :




Click for full size

_Edit:...bon, c'est bien parce qu'il y a un truc pas ordinaire parce que sinon..._


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2009)

Dune du Pyla


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2009)




----------



## iFabien (16 Août 2009)

*Les pieds dans l'eau*
- Canon EOS 450D - 15 août 2009 -


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Août 2009)

Musée de la dentelle à Calais​


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2009)

Un de château de DocEvil... ​


----------



## BS0D (16 Août 2009)




----------



## jahrom (17 Août 2009)




----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2009)

Suite aux encouragements reçus, je me permets d'en poster une deuxième.
J'en vois tous les défauts mais j'ai eu un grand plaisir en la prenant. Subjectivité du moment...
Pourtant l'ambiance autour était détestable.






.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2009)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> ...
> Pourtant l'ambiance autour était détestable.



C'était juste avant que la gamine te balance les caillasses dans la tronche ?...


----------



## Virpeen (17 Août 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Août 2009)

Un remous visuel


----------



## sandy-1977 (17 Août 2009)

​


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2009)

Y a toujours à boire et à manger dans ce topic, toujours aussi sulfureux aussi, c'est pour ça aussi peut-être qu'il est bien


----------



## willsdorf (17 Août 2009)




----------



## Dead head (18 Août 2009)

Suis d'accord avec les commentaires qui précèdent.



​


----------



## quenaur (18 Août 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Suis d'accord avec les commentaires qui précèdent.




Je plussoie, moi aussi. 
La mise en uvre d'une force de dissuasion s'impose :




​


----------



## jahrom (18 Août 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Août 2009)

Lorsque tombe le masque


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Août 2009)




----------



## Nûmenor (18 Août 2009)

voilà, pour me rattraper


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

Ah ouais... Quand même...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Un blanc parfait.


----------



## Nûmenor (18 Août 2009)

j'étais en train d'éditer la taille


----------



## itako (18 Août 2009)

Y'a plus que la taille à éditer je pense.


----------



## Nûmenor (18 Août 2009)

J'aime pas éditer les photos. Ca gâche leur naturel :/


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> voilà, pour me rattraper



C'est pas gagné


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

Bien bien bien. On notera l'effort de notre ami pour participer positivement à ce fil.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Août 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (18 Août 2009)




----------



## fanougym (18 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Oh ! 
le Loch Ness après que le monstre se soit benoîtement soulagé la vessie !


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

_Après on nous dit qu'il y a un trou dans la couche d'eau jaune  
La reflexion de FabFab prend à nouveau tout son sens  Dommage de trahir une photo à ce point, non?
_


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Août 2009)




----------



## fanougym (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _
> La reflexion de FabFab prend à nouveau tout son sens  Dommage de trahir une photo à ce point, non?
> _



EUh ... noir et blanc ou sépia, ... qui trahi le plus ? 
Allez, au risque de me faire taper sur les doigts, voici l'originale ....


----------



## Céréal Killa (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! Voilà je souhaiterai partager avec vous quelques unes de mes photos mais comment faites vous pour les poster sur ce fil ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

_par ici, mais aussi et surtout par là, tout en lisant ça (les règles)_


----------



## Céréal Killa (19 Août 2009)

Merci Yvos ! Alors essayons ceci:


----------



## momo-fr (19 Août 2009)

Perspectives


----------



## joanes (19 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Après on nous dit qu'il y a un trou dans la couche d'eau jaune
> La reflexion de FabFab prend à nouveau tout son sens  Dommage de trahir une photo à ce point, non?
> _



Exact: comment peut-on ne pas se rendre compte que ce virage est vraiment vilain??


----------



## Nûmenor (19 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (19 Août 2009)




----------



## Dead head (20 Août 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2009)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Exact: comment peut-on ne pas se rendre compte que ce virage est vraiment vilain??



C'est simple. Il suffit d'être dépourvu de talent. 
Le discours qui traîne ici depuis des lustres est hypocrite.
La photographie est un art tout comme l'est la peinture, ou la musique.
Si tout le monde est capable de peindre, de chanter sous la douche ou de prendre une photo, seuls ceux qui auront du talent en feront quelle que chose de suffisamment "beau" pour pouvoir le partager à la communauté.
C'est un fait.

Alors ne rallons plus, et laissons aussi les "mauvais" s'exprimer. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h08 ----------


----------



## quenaur (20 Août 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

En m'excusant de ne pas arriver à mettre de belles miniatures comme vous :rose:.


----------



## Lily-C (20 Août 2009)




----------



## iFabien (20 Août 2009)

*! KITSCH !*
- Canon EOS 450D - 3 juillet 2009 -


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> En m'excusant de ne pas arriver à mettre de belles miniatures comme vous :rose:.



Maintenant j'y arrive grâce à vous tous. Merci Yvos de ta patience .
Je reposterai mes 2 précédentes photos pour que tout le monde puisse bien les voir .


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Août 2009)

Hier soir, pas bien loin d'Ally, dans le Cantal. 
La compression bousille tout, alors cliquez. ​


----------



## Baracca (20 Août 2009)




----------



## fanougym (20 Août 2009)

Ben alors, on a pas pris ses pilules en dessous ?
Faut prendre des vacances, hein !


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

La charte, bordel ! 

Et la charte de la mer, aussi, parce que les rafiots, là, ils doivent en cramer du gasoil pour monter la côte...


----------



## Nûmenor (21 Août 2009)




----------



## BS0D (21 Août 2009)

Clickety-Click for full View ! ​


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Août 2009)

Alors après avoir appris à poster correctement puis avoir créer mon flickr et pour finir avoir appris à retailler mes photos voici enfin le résultat. Cette photo a déjà été postée mais le précédent post ne lui rendait pas justice :

[URL=http://img188.imageshack.us/i/etretat215small.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

Et merci à tous pour tout vos conseils .


----------



## Lily-C (21 Août 2009)




----------



## quenaur (21 Août 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Au dessus de Cortambert, en Saône et Loire, un soir de Juillet.​


----------



## Nûmenor (21 Août 2009)

Superbe!
Il faut un filtre pour pendre ce genre de photo?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> Superbe!
> Il faut un filtre pour pendre ce genre de photo?



Non, pas forcément, en revanche un compas dans l'il c'est primordial.


----------



## sandy-1977 (21 Août 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Août 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (22 Août 2009)

Click for full size


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Août 2009)




----------



## joanes (22 Août 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (22 Août 2009)




----------



## Lily-C (22 Août 2009)

(en plus grand => *ici*)


----------



## iota (22 Août 2009)




----------



## Nûmenor (22 Août 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Août 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (23 Août 2009)

Clin d'&#339;il à *Fab'Fab*.



​


----------



## Liyad (23 Août 2009)

Voici donc une photo de mon 5D faites au 70-200 f/4 IS USM L.


----------



## le_GG (23 Août 2009)

Un soir dans le Gard ...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Août 2009)




----------



## iota (23 Août 2009)




----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2009)




----------



## quenaur (23 Août 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (23 Août 2009)




----------



## oligo (23 Août 2009)

Paris, dans les jardins du musée du quai branly....




​


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2009)




----------



## Nûmenor (23 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Je me lance.
Désolé pour la qualité mais la photo date un peu:


----------



## Céréal Killa (24 Août 2009)




----------



## figatellus (24 Août 2009)

Temple Kinkakuji, Kyoto


----------



## BS0D (24 Août 2009)

`


----------



## joanes (24 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2009)




----------



## Lily-C (24 Août 2009)




----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Août 2009)

Toury, Saône et Loire. Un soir de Juillet. 
Clic pour HD. ​


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2009)




----------



## iota (24 Août 2009)

*Version Full HD* ​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Par contre, impossible d'afficher la photo en taille normale. Je suis obligé de me contenter de la miniature (avec un lien vers la photo).
Vous faites comment?


----------



## mado (25 Août 2009)

​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2009)

Une histoire de valeurs


----------



## Céréal Killa (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (25 Août 2009)




----------



## quenaur (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Mr Fon (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Nûmenor (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2009)




----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2009)




----------



## joubichou (26 Août 2009)




----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (26 Août 2009)




----------



## Raf (26 Août 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Août 2009)




----------



## cooper (26 Août 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2009)

Route des Vins
En quittant l'Alsace par les Vosges pour gagner la Lorraine​


----------



## quenaur (26 Août 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (26 Août 2009)




----------



## lumai (26 Août 2009)




----------



## BS0D (27 Août 2009)




----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (27 Août 2009)

Ceci est un hommage à JPMiss...je ne vais pas encore dire que j'ai retrouvé Patochman.




sténopé, n'en déplaise...
​


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2009)

_PS: La précédente était prise à Kayersberg. Quelques HDR du même tonneau et de la même journée sur Flickr._ 



GroDan a dit:


> Ceci est un hommage à JPMiss...



L'est mort?


----------



## Céréal Killa (27 Août 2009)




----------



## boodou (27 Août 2009)

@Céréal Killa : tu serais pas allé à Etretat par hasard ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (27 Août 2009)

Si! j'avoue tout! Suis démasqué !!! Nan sans rire j'ai fait une série là-bas très réussie et qui me plaît beaucoup et puis les falaises sont d'une beauté à couper le souffle .


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2009)

_On se calme _
_Cereal Killa, n'oublie pas qu'il est demande d'eviter les series dans les regles _


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _On se calme _
> _Cereal Killa, n'oublie pas qu'il est demande d'eviter les series dans les regles _



surtout qu'il suffit de regarder un tableau de Monet, ou une photo de Michael Kenna, parce des photos d'Etretat avec la lumière pourrie des mois d'été c'est très bof....
suffit pas d'un lieu à couper le souffle pour avoir une grande photo...

Etretat par Kenna


----------



## Céréal Killa (27 Août 2009)

Excuse moi Yvos pour la série, ça ne se reproduira plus.
Par contre je suis déçu par le comportement de certains, moi qui pensait progresser grâce à ce fil et pouvoir bénéficier de commentaires constructifs... Au lieu de ça je reçois agressivité et autres délicatesses. Je ne suis pas Monet ni Kenna. Mais maintenant je saurai à qui NE pas m'adresser...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Excuse moi Yvos pour la série, ça ne se reproduira plus.
> Par contre je suis déçu par le comportement de certains, moi qui pensait progresser grâce à ce fil et pouvoir bénéficier de commentaires constructifs... Au lieu de ça je reçois agressivité et autres délicatesses. Je ne suis pas Monet ni Kenna. Mais maintenant je saurai à qui NE pas m'adresser...



faut pas le prendre comme çà, postes donc une seule photo des falaises avec une super lumière, sans les touristes au bord de l'eau et la on pourra faire des commentaires constructifs, mais des photos à la suite comme çà qui n'ont que peu d'interet, je vois pas ce qu'il y a à dire dessus. Perso je suis passé en coup de vent à Etretat l'été dernier, la lumière était aussi pourrie, j'ai jamais montré mes photos à personne...


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2009)

On arrête là pour l'instant svp, je nettoie le fil et répond  aux interessés dès que je peux


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (27 Août 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (27 Août 2009)




----------



## Nûmenor (27 Août 2009)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (28 Août 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> L'est mort?


Toujours pas.
Par contre GroDan a visiblement un excellente mémoire


----------



## GroDan (28 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toujours pas.
> Par contre GroDan a visiblement un excellente mémoire



Et oui ! Tu m'as appris tant de choses JP







​


----------



## vleroy (28 Août 2009)

_*Haut koenisbourg à ma façon*_​



jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre GroDan a visiblement un excellente mémoire



Maintenant que tu le dis, ma mémoire se rafraichit également


----------



## Céréal Killa (28 Août 2009)




----------



## chupastar (28 Août 2009)

Ma petite dernière faite en vacances    :


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2009)

chupastar a dit:


> *Ma petite dernière* faite en vacances    :



T'as une drôle de façon de photographier ta fille :rateau:


----------



## quenaur (28 Août 2009)




----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2009)




----------



## joubichou (28 Août 2009)




----------



## sandy-1977 (29 Août 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2009)

et à tous les amoureux de montagne, de lacs, et de lacs de montagne 





_*Lac de Pierre Percée*_​
et pour mieux apprécier ce petit HDR, en plus grand et moins compressé >> par là <<
et sa version imagefuser (digital blending) plus naturelle peut être >> par là <<

bon week-end à tous


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Août 2009)




----------



## quenaur (29 Août 2009)

Merci pour ton sympathique petit clin d'oeil Vleroy​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2009)




----------



## sylver (30 Août 2009)

Torches colorées (ou feux tricolores et lampadaires à un carrefour, au choix).


----------



## quenaur (30 Août 2009)




----------



## Dead head (30 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Août 2009)

Sympa tes vélos Paul ​



​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (30 Août 2009)




----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2009)

Là encore, matière, couleur et forme mais sans artifice
par contre en moto, j'y connais rien ​


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)




----------



## jugnin (30 Août 2009)




----------



## Lily-C (30 Août 2009)

​
(en meilleure def sur flickr...)


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Août 2009)

​


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2009)

​


----------



## CourgetteBreizh (31 Août 2009)

1ere image postée
Modèle: Emmanuelle (Albi)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3834116025_19a0627c2b_o.jpg


_Edit : image trop lourde. Merci de prêter attention aux règles avant de poster _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

Des H'mongs fleuries:


----------



## quenaur (31 Août 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Août 2009)

Ne vous sentez pas obligé de poster une image par jour... sinon on s'ennuie ferme de page en page...


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

_



_


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2009)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ne vous sentez pas obligé de poster une image par jour... sinon on s'ennuie ferme de page en page...


Euh moi je m'ennuie pas avec la photo postée par CourgetteBreizh :love: 

PPF:



​http://img34.imageshack.us/i/p8238127.jpg/


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh moi je m'ennuie pas avec la photo postée par CourgetteBreizh :love:



pareil , il peut poster toute la série, çà sera pas encore assez!


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2009)

_Bien bien bien_


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (31 Août 2009)




----------



## lumai (31 Août 2009)




----------



## CourgetteBreizh (31 Août 2009)

Modèle: Emmanuelle (albi)






A voir en plus grand et en meilleur qualité ici
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aumememoment/


----------



## Baracca (31 Août 2009)

Ravitaillement en vol.


----------



## BS0D (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pas les ...[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Après ta femme, ton fils, ton vélo, tes chaussettes... tes amants???
> ;):D​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2009)

Oui


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## pascal_rouen (1 Septembre 2009)

D300, ISO 100, f22, 10sec de pose pour le ciel et 30 sec pour le reste de la photo, focale 82mm en équivalent film 35mm​


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2009)

_Quand on ne voit pas les Vosges, c'est qu'il pleut. Si on les voit, c'est qu'il va pleuvoir !_​


----------



## Céréal Killa (1 Septembre 2009)

Ca n'a pas encore la qualité des macros de Joubichou mais je m'y emploie .


----------



## Lily-C (1 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Nûmenor (1 Septembre 2009)

waw jolies vos photos ^^


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Septembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> waw jolies vos photos ^^


Toi, tu es taquin, ce n'est pas bien de se moquer et surtout avec de tels arguments


----------



## Nûmenor (1 Septembre 2009)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Toi, tu es taquin, ce n'est pas bien de se moquer et surtout avec de tels arguments



on se moque de quelqu'un quand on se croit supérieur à lui, or ce n'est pas le cas pour moi. Je sais que mes photos ne valent rien devant ce que je vois.


----------



## BS0D (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (1 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## PER180H (2 Septembre 2009)

une photo grottesque


----------



## michio (2 Septembre 2009)

Aller, au même endroit j'ai l'impression... 










_Edit : une photo par jour maxi ici, merci_

----
Edit : oups, oublié la règle :rose:
Sorry


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## silvio (2 Septembre 2009)

Bon Boudou est passé par là, mais j'ai eu l'impression que les trous sous terre étaient tendance​


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Nûmenor (2 Septembre 2009)

joliiiiiii :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

_Merci de faire vos bisous par mps ou coups de boule_


----------



## willsdorf (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai pas vu ta grosse queue, mais ton gros tarin !





KlasseW.Superia 200​


----------



## BS0D (3 Septembre 2009)

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3151/imgp0544t.jpg


_Edit : Image 3X trop lourde ! Prochaine fois, suppression totale du message_


----------



## Céréal Killa (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## IP (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## plovemax (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (4 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2009)

Pause de 60 sec. ce jour là les vagues faisaient entre 3 et 5 m de haut...​


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

Sud Maroc- Dakhla


----------



## BS0D (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2009)

_via flickr_​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## cooper (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## ben206stras (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## sandy-1977 (5 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2009)

Engloutissement


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jugnin (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## pickwick (5 Septembre 2009)

Drôle de bête ...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Septembre 2009)

MaMy Blue is Back !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2009)

Gaume Jazz Festival (Belgique)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> MaMy Blue is Back !



La fin des temps est proche!
Repentez-vous bande d'enculés!!!!


----------



## willsdorf (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2009)

Quand le soleil n'est pas bien réveillé&#8230;






​


----------



## quenaur (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (6 Septembre 2009)

Dahu non ?


----------



## BS0D (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (6 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## WinMac (6 Septembre 2009)

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8248/ballade.jpg


_Edit: Image trop lourde_


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

momo-fr a dit:


> Quand le soleil n'est pas bien réveillé
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he oui, le matin c'est pas mal non plus. juste avant que le soleil ne passe la colline... fini les vacances... bouhhhh


----------



## esope (6 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

De G à D : Alèm, Doc, Amok​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2009)

Le Roller à la fraîche


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...



_Cette photo est-elle prise par toi? _


----------



## quenaur (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Nathalex (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Septembre 2009)

nathalex:


----------



## WinMac (7 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## NightWalker (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (8 Septembre 2009)

Pêche sauvage aux écrevisses​


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2009)

Les verres de l'été


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Lapin51 (8 Septembre 2009)

J'edite !!





Nouveau sur le forum, tout comme en photo !!


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

_Bienvenue par ici... ...à toutes fins utiles, tu peux aller voir les règles de Portfolio et celle de ce sujet en particulier _


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Lapin51 (8 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Bienvenue par ici... ...à toutes fins utiles, tu peux aller voir les règles de Portfolio et celle de ce sujet en particulier _



Je n'ai pas pu réduire cette photo en-dessous de 270Ko... Y a-t-il un site qui permet de le faire ??


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

_Ton image pèse 22Ko chez moi, donc ça va. Pour réduire la taille, tu peux jeter un oeil à ce sujet ou utiliser le petit programme que voilà. D'autres conseils par là bas._


----------



## Lapin51 (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci bien pour tout !!


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Septembre 2009)

Un autre portrait






_


----------



## quenaur (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2009)

​
Le cadrage approximatif et l'accomodation au petit bonheur la chance du Holga, associés à une dose d'humour et de bonne humeur, en gare de Saint-Brieuc... J'avais oublié mon ipod pour tuer le temps mais une fée est venue me bercer 

Sa version complète à ma façon >> ici <<


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

en autriche sur le kaunertal


----------



## Lapin51 (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (9 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Lily-C (9 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

_Je précise, pour la suite, que c'est une photo par jour (au maximum, d'ailleurs...)...comme tu vis un peu le jour et la nuit, on va considérer que c'est bon pour celle là  ...la prochaine sera une de tes plus belles, cela va sans dire _


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

c'est forcément la plus belle... je vois pas autrement  quelqu'un pour en redire ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

Naaaaaan,
bien sûr que nan.
Allons.

Et puis,
tu sais, 
la beauté...

C'est très subjectif.
Hé hé hé.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

olah arrête, tu sais que certains cela les a rendus fous de tels propos, les pontes du savoir esthétique


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

_Bien, on repart sur les photos, merci_


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (9 Septembre 2009)

KliKliK​


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2009)

*Clic-clic*​


----------



## mado (10 Septembre 2009)

Je ne m'en lasse pas..​




​


----------



## dadoo113 (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## silvio (10 Septembre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Calder à la Défense​



Ah tiens .. moi aussi


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2009)

Chacun sa place






Désolé pour la compression pas pu faire mieux.​


----------



## Lapin51 (10 Septembre 2009)

Dent du Burgin, puis la Saulire avec l'antenne, vue de l'altiport de Meribel !!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (10 Septembre 2009)

oulala !


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Septembre 2009)

Néon l'air de rien






​


----------



## Mops Argo (11 Septembre 2009)

vivement l'hiver qu'il n'y ait plus de fleurs, papillons et autres bestioles ou une bonne grosse bombe


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Septembre 2009)

Mops Argo a dit:


> vivement l'hiver qu'il n'y ait plus de fleurs, papillons et autres bestioles ou une bonne grosse bombe



Mais en se rapprochant de l'hiver, on se rapproche du nouvel An et du fameux calendrier des PTT !


----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Mais en se rapprochant de l'hiver, on se rapproche du nouvel An et du fameux calendrier des PTT !



donc des chats et des chiens... donc des puces...

ouais on est pas rendu


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

_ Étonnant tout de même de ne pas avoir plus de plages en photo, après ces vacances...La faute à la crise? 
Bon, on laisse passer, tout le monde peut participer blablablabla et vous pouvez aussi fermer les yeux devant ces beautés que vous ne sauriez voir 

Je rappelle néanmoins l'existence du fil macro, ça peut servir pour ceux dont c'est le fond de commerce_


----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2009)

_J'adore ce cliché au Holga, pris à 7h00 du matin 
(oui une nuit au camping pour être à l'heure)
Un clin d'oeil à une photographe pro de Binic 
(oui il n'y en a qu'une, mais bon, restons pudique)

haute dèf
_​


----------



## cornelie (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Mops Argo (11 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Ralfix (11 Septembre 2009)

Dans la série souvenirs de vacances.


----------



## joanes (11 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## WinMac (12 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (12 Septembre 2009)

Ellis Island


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

<< HD >>​


----------



## cornelie (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2009)

Les Wampas c'est énorme en live  ​


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

C'est celui de droite qui a la plus grande ?...
J'ai juste ?...


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2009)

Voooooilà....


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## WinMac (13 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2009)

Sur l'Aubrac, cet été


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2009)

Dommage, la lumière avait changé une fois le bidule fini...


​


----------



## Baracca (14 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (14 Septembre 2009)

*...à ma façon .*


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Septembre 2009)

Barraca, c'est quoi ces "ombres" blanches dans les coins ?


----------



## Baracca (14 Septembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Barraca, c'est quoi ces "ombres" blanches dans les coins ?



T'aimes pas ?

En faite, j'ai donné un petit coup de vieux supplémentaire au cliché, avec lignes verticales et ombres dans les coins.


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> T'aimes pas ?
> 
> En faite, j'ai donné un petit coup de vieux supplémentaire au cliché, avec lignes verticales et ombres dans les coins.



les vieux c'est bien, mais faut pas en abuser  (après ça fait des problèmes :hein
je pense que j'aurai préféré la photo sans.


----------



## joanes (14 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> T'aimes pas ?
> 
> En faite, j'ai donné un petit coup de vieux supplémentaire au cliché, avec lignes verticales et ombres dans les coins.



La question n'est pas de savoir si j'aime ou pas, mais plutôt d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment des ces curieuses zones claires dans les coins, explications que tu as fournies ! merci.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Barraca, c'est quoi ces "ombres" blanches dans les coins ?



par contre, les ombres noires (ou un peu trop foncées) quand il y en a une çà va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs qu'il y a des problèmes.
dicton auvergnat.


----------



## lmmm (14 Septembre 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## Redoch (15 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Zebrinha (15 Septembre 2009)

Spitzberg en août...​


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

_je suis conscient que c'est une photo de gamin mais je la trouve sublime_ :rose:






mamiya RB 67  Ilford 100 pro
​_Pour apprécier la puissance de la bestiole, rien de mieux que la >> HD <<_
_et si ton écran est trop petit, >> la taille intermédiaire << _


----------



## Dory (15 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2009)




----------



## samoussa (15 Septembre 2009)

Amsterdam 2009​


----------



## asticotboy (15 Septembre 2009)

De la série "Atelier"...


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (16 Septembre 2009)

Holga 120GN sur fuji pro 400h​


----------



## GroDan (16 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2009)

La Margeride le printemps dernier
(nettement plus terrestre que chez JP )


----------



## BS0D (16 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## sandy-1977 (17 Septembre 2009)

​
Une photo en attente depuis un bon moment, je ne savais pas comment la traiter et ce matin voilà devant mon café ce que j'ai pu en faire, une photo douceur


----------



## silvio (17 Septembre 2009)

Toutes ces cabines de plage, ça m'excite




​


----------



## Baracca (17 Septembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (17 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2009)

Dans le Sidobre


----------



## esope (17 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Septembre 2009)

5 fruits et légumes par jour


----------



## willsdorf (18 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Septembre 2009)

Click for full size​
Une jolie surprise sous la piscine hors-sol !


----------



## WinMac (18 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (18 Septembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2009)

Le Saut de la Truite dans le Sidobre


----------



## sandy-1977 (19 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Septembre 2009)

Spécial dédicace pour vleroy


----------



## lmmm (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (19 Septembre 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/5200628-post14768.html

Et pour la peine ...


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2009)

même qu'il y a une galerie ici :love: ​


----------



## quenaur (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## iota (19 Septembre 2009)

_Pentax K7 + 35mm Limited (800iso f3.5)_​


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2009)

Printemps en Margeride


----------



## Baracca (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (20 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## SylvieT (20 Septembre 2009)

Quel régal pour les yeux vos photos :rateau:

En voici une à moi que j'aime beaucoup. Chez nous en Belgique, une fois par an, en mai, il y a les fêtes de "Namur en mai". Des artistes du monde du spectacle s'activent pour le bon plaisir des visiteurs dans tous les coins de rue.


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## NightWalker (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (21 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (21 Septembre 2009)

http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=asqviqwo2t.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

Sur l'Aubrac, cette fois-ci


----------



## WinMac (22 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2009)

* ( click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## cornelie (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2009)

le couple 1D Mk III + 70-200 f2.8 déchire :love:​


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

​
@ mackie :


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2009)

Clic image


----------



## itako (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2009)

mais c'est Carla
t'aurai cadré un poil plus bas on aurait vu son mari.
les cheveux juste.


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

[voir en plus grand via Flickr]​


----------



## itako (23 Septembre 2009)

*Full*​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Mae Hong Son (Thailand)​


----------



## quenaur (23 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (23 Septembre 2009)

En classant mes tof de NY, je ne me rappelais même plus que je l'avais shooter (a travers une vitre) celui-là


----------



## willsdorf (23 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2009)

Castres et l'Agout


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (24 Septembre 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## lmmm (24 Septembre 2009)




----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

Deep Purple :style:


----------



## jolicrasseux (24 Septembre 2009)

Sony, DSC T100.


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2009)

800 pixels maximum (longueur/largeur) et 150ko maximum, aussi... 




ÉDIT : comme ça, par exemple...


----------



## jolicrasseux (24 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 800 pixels maximum (longueur/largeur) et 150ko maximum, aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vraiment, je suis nul et fais un premier essai ! 
Avec Tinypic, je n'y comprends pas grand chose pour "resizer"... 
Impossible de savoir le poids avant de l'envoyer.
Toutes mes excuses.


----------



## Baracca (24 Septembre 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Vraiment, je suis nul et fais un premier essai !
> Avec Tinypic, je n'y comprends pas grand chose pour "resizer"...
> Impossible de savoir le poids avant de l'envoyer.
> Toutes mes excuses.



*Aperçu *fait pourtant cela très bien (taille et poids)


----------



## jolicrasseux (24 Septembre 2009)

Bon, en une heure, avec vos conseils, je crois avoir compris... 
Pardonnez-moi pour les tâtonnements. 
Un grand merci à vous.
J.C.


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2009)

_En même temps, au lieu de trois photos, on a trois posts inutiles puisque tout est dit à l'entrée du fil, avec des liens, etc..
je ne sais pas, moi, quand je vais chez les autres, je m'essuie les pieds sur la paillasson avant d'entrer_ 





Le talent de Dendrimère m'inspire 
quelques essais ici​


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## WinMac (24 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (24 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2009)

La jalousie du Barbouillé


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)

Et comment faites-vous pour mettre des cadres noirs ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Ganesh Himal Museum & Gallery  -     Yangkram, Doi Lor, Chiang Mai (Thailand)

http://www.ganeshmuseum.com/​


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2009)

bon pied bon oeil et à lundi ​


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Le talent de Dendrimère m'inspire



Que Dendrimere ait du talent, cela ne fait aucun doute. Mais la photo d'objets en studio est avant tout question de technique et ne se résume pas à photographier un objet sur fond noir ou blanc. 
Si tu veux t'amuser, prends 4 ou 5 bouteilles de tailles différentes, mets les sur des plans différents, avec un fond texturé, et débrouille toi pour que l'éclairage soit nickel.


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2009)

Bah, allez, il s'est trompé de Chanel, pas si grave.


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2009)

Click for full Size


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2009)

Arthur H




​


----------



## Craquounette (25 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Bah, allez, il s'est trompé de Chanel, pas si grave.



Tous les hommes ne sont pas égoïstes....


----------



## WinMac (25 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Eniluap (25 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (25 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2009)

On attend la vague...


----------



## quenaur (26 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (26 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2009)

Printemps dans les Corbières


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## doudou83 (27 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wip (27 Septembre 2009)

:rose:



​


----------



## willsdorf (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## mfay (27 Septembre 2009)

Elle aime beaucoup les gendarmes...



​


----------



## Foguenne (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (28 Septembre 2009)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (28 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (28 Septembre 2009)

​
Après 10 semaines d'attente pour le développement
sur de la provia 100 :love: >> t'aimes le piqué, alors regarde en haute déf <<


----------



## Baracca (28 Septembre 2009)

sssssssss ... aie confiance.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2009)

Sorbier, l'été, sur l'Aubrac


----------



## iota (28 Septembre 2009)




----------



## soget (28 Septembre 2009)




----------



## mfay (28 Septembre 2009)

On pourrait se croire à la campagne mais : vue sur Argenteuil-La Défense-Paris




(bon là, même en 800px ca fait un peu riquiqui  et elle en devient un peu terne, sniff )​


----------



## pascal_rouen (28 Septembre 2009)

_Nikon D300 1/200 f/8.0_


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Aski (29 Septembre 2009)

(PS : Je vient de m'en rendre compte GroDan, changement de photo &#8230


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Moi, un soir lors d'un coucher de soleil
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai eu du mal à la faire celle là, pas facile de bien d'auto-photographier



Tu as un fil pour ton ego 
ici


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2009)

<< plus grand >>​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2009)




----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

[/URL]​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Septembre 2009)




----------



## esope (29 Septembre 2009)

Endymion 3057 a dit:


> hand in hand


 
C'est une mer à ski nautique, nan?  

---> ok je sors...

ppf©:




​


----------



## Endymion 3057 (29 Septembre 2009)

esope a dit:


> C'est une mer à ski nautique, nan?
> 
> ---> ok je sors...



C'est tou lon à expliquer : ..


----------



## quenaur (29 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## WinMac (29 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2009)

Au fond du fond de la Montagne Noire, là où les murs sont couverts comme les toits.


----------



## Baracca (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

Le talent d'Yvos m'inspire également 
Mamiya RB67 provia 100​


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## delbo (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## sandy-1977 (30 Septembre 2009)

​
Un spectacle différent chaque soir


----------



## samoussa (30 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2009)

Les châteaux de Lastours au pied de la Montagne Noire


----------



## fredodag74 (30 Septembre 2009)

photo en essai


----------



## lmmm (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## fredodag74 (30 Septembre 2009)

comment fait on pour mettre la photo en grand??


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

_Bienvenue par ici. Prends le temps de lire les règles en entier. J'ai supprimé ta deuxième photo car sur ce sujet, c'est une photo par jour maxi.

En ce qui concerne les méthodes pour poster correctement, tu pourras trouver plein d'infos par ici. La méthode la plus usitée est de mettre ta photo chez un hébergeur ou ton propre site et faire un copier-coller avec le lien _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## mfay (30 Septembre 2009)

Suite de la bouffe



​


----------



## plovemax (1 Octobre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2009)

_si tu le dis 

_


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/
> 
> _Une deuxième pour comprendre le contexte_


Le "principe" d'une image (photo, illus, etc...) c'est qu'elle s'exprime toute "seule"...
Pas de notice; pas d'accompagnement...
Si tu te sens "obligé" de mettre une autre image pour nous "expliquer", c'est qu'il lui manque quelque chose à cette image... 
Et que tu as raté... ta "cible"... 

Je ne te donne pas de leçon; en voyant ton image, je me demandais ce que c'était, j'ai donc eu besoin de l'autre image...
Mais même là, en fait, je "passe" sur ta photo...


PPF :


----------



## sandy-1977 (1 Octobre 2009)

​@ WinMac: oui mes rêves sont aussi beaux que mes couchers de soleil 

_Edit : je supprime à titre préventif_


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2009)

_Stop - tous autant que vous êtes, réglez vos comptes ailleurs _


----------



## Endymion 3057 (1 Octobre 2009)




----------



## samoussa (1 Octobre 2009)

petit hommage à Martin Parr


----------



## Baracca (1 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## samoussa (2 Octobre 2009)

Ah...msterdam


----------



## quenaur (2 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (3 Octobre 2009)

C'est fait expres le lisere blanc tout autour du pont et des immeubles en fond ?


----------



## Baracca (3 Octobre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est fait expres le lisere blanc tout autour du pont et des immeubles en fond ?



Je trouvais lors du traitement, cette effet marrant un peu fantomatique qui faisait ainsi ressortir le Pont et la City.


----------



## Mops Argo (3 Octobre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est fait expres le lisere blanc tout autour du pont et des immeubles en fond ?


Tu apprendras qu'il n'aime pas trop les critiques. Il va te répondre que c'est celui qui le dit qu'y est


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Je trouvais lors du traitement, cette effet marrant un peu fantomatique qui faisait ainsi ressortir le Pont et la City.



ah ! d'accord ...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## willsdorf (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## mocmoc (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (4 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Dune de Pyla ( Arcachon) Puta** de contre jour​


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Octobre 2009)

http://www.cecil-3.net/media-externe/img-id0256.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde_


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>


Tiens... t'es allé voir l'enflure ?...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... t'es allé voir l'enflure ?...


J'suis passé à côté mais comme c'était à l'improviste et que je suis un garçon soucieux de la vie privée de mes congénères j'ai pas fait de bruit et j'ai continué ma route.


----------



## lmmm (4 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (5 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2009)

Pour JPMIss, qui n'est même pas capable de flairer l'odeur d'une vieille Chevy surchauffée lorsqu'il passe à moins de 500 mètres ! (Nikon D2x, 50/1.4, Pola Nikon.)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'suis passé à côté mais comme c'était à l'improviste et que je suis un garçon soucieux de la vie privée de mes congénères j'ai pas fait de bruit et j'ai continué ma route.


 
Dommage tu aurais pu...

Tu aurais pu ajouter l'ours de la vésubie à coté du loup...


----------



## cooper (5 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## anneee (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## samoussa (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## NightWalker (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (6 Octobre 2009)

​​


----------



## pascal_rouen (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2009)

Tuur Florizoone en concert (avec Michel Massot et Marine Horbaczewski) : j'aime bien cette photo mais la musique était bien plus belle que ma photo.


----------



## esope (7 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## sylver (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Tuur Florizoone en concert (avec Michel Massot et Marine Horbaczewski) : j'aime bien cette photo mais la musique était bien plus belle que ma photo.


salut Luc,
déjà entendu 2 fois ce très beau trio belge tout en finesse, méconnu du grand public

Tuur Florizoone
Michel Massot
et Marine...ahhhh Marine


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## delbo (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (7 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (7 Octobre 2009)

couine, couine, couine.... 
la faute à qui???
​


----------



## quenaur (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sloughi (8 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (9 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Endymion 3057 (9 Octobre 2009)




----------



## sylver (10 Octobre 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2484/3862801802_71d9936052.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde _


----------



## NightWalker (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (10 Octobre 2009)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Tu apprendras qu'il n'aime pas trop les critiques. Il va te répondre que c'est celui qui le dit qu'y est


Je traite mes prises comme je désires jusqu'à la preuve du contraire, je ne crois pas que c'est toi qui va m'en faire changer !!!!!

Mais évidement, tu trouveras toujours un truc a redire, alors je m'en tapes royalement  
En voilà une tu pourras détester encore, le pseudo " artiste "




(au cas ou pour, la désaturation est fait exprès ! )


 Tu n'as vraiment que cela a foutre de flooder sans poster de photo dans le sujet.

PS: La modo, petite remise a niveau ... la critique est utile (et cela l'a toujours été), mais respecter le topic c'est bien aussi, si mes phrases sont de trop avec ma photo (qu'il détestera une fois de plus), alors qu'en est-t-il de remarques sans photo, pour que l'on puisse critiquer aussi ?


----------



## iota (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## iFabien (10 Octobre 2009)

*Les 5 clefs*
- Canon EOS 450D - 10 octobre 2009 -


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (10 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## sylver (10 Octobre 2009)

sylver a dit:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2484/3862801802_71d9936052.jpg
> 
> _Edit : Image trop lourde _



Bizarre, je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé, je croyais avoir pourtant mis une image qui ne faisait que 500px sur le grand côté. J'ai du me tromper dans l'url. La revoici :

_[edit]oups, en fait j'ai mal compris : elle est trop lourde en poids (217Ko) et pas en dimensions. Bon ben ça m'embête ça, sont pas doués pour la compression chez Flickr. En même temps l'image en elle-même fait qu'il est difficile de descendre en compression. Bon ben la voilà en tout petit alors, cliquez dessus si vous voulez en plus grand [/edit]_


----------



## cornelie (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (11 Octobre 2009)

_Edit : Image trop lourde !

Edit BS0D : 132 Ko, ça va mieux ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Non non non, j'n'ai pas re sortie une vielle péloche Ilford ou je ne sais quoi, c'est juste un capteur tout pourri d'iPhone qui s'est accouplé avec une main trop lourde dans lightroom. Bon par contre les noirs sont noirs, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2009)

via Flickr​


----------



## WinMac (11 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## iFabien (11 Octobre 2009)

*If you try Walking in my shoes*
- Canon EOS 450D - 19 septembre 2009 -


----------



## lmmm (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## sandy-1977 (11 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (11 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2009)

_coucou toul'monde, ça faisait un bail _


----------



## yvos (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (12 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (12 Octobre 2009)

Full Size ​


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Octobre 2009)

.
.
.


.
.
.


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

Col de Burdinkurutxeta - Pays Basque - été 2007​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

C'est bien la première fois qu'une fleur me tire la langue.​


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## pascal_rouen (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2009)

Le petit train jaune de Jazzèbre arrivant en Cerdagne.


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Octobre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 22446


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2009)

_Merci à tous pour vos cdb... à charge de revanche 
on change de décor, voici Erbalunga (Haute-Corse) au petit matin_ 



​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> La porte ouverte... Sur les critiques ?


 
Tu as la jambe droite sacrément plus courte que la gauche, non ?
Hé hé.


Nan, sinon, l'effet de la lumière sur les chaises pourrait être sympa, mais le premier plan en surexposition avale tellement l'oeil qu'on ne le voit pas.
Enfin, je trouve.


----------



## dadoo113 (13 Octobre 2009)

Le port de Toulon (83) vu du 6ème étage !


----------



## oligo (13 Octobre 2009)

Flims, dans les grisons. Le Cresta see

​


----------



## BS0D (13 Octobre 2009)

​ 
 Bigger Size​


----------



## WinMac (13 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (13 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2009)

Non, c'est brut de boitier.
Roussillon, Carrière d'ocres.


----------



## itako (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## joanes (14 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2009)

.


.


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## plovemax (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2009)

Les petits concerts de Jazzèbre le soir en plein air (c'est encore l'été par ici ) : pas des vedettes mais de la musique.
ici la flûtiste Evlyn Andriamasivelo


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Octobre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 22478


----------



## lmmm (15 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (15 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, c'est brut de boitier.
> Roussillon, Carrière d'ocres.



Tu y es passé quand ?


----------



## WinMac (15 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

C'est quand même vrai que t'es meilleur en photo qu'en musique...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Cunnard!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2009)

PS : +1 avec Patoch  ​


----------



## pascal_rouen (16 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Octobre 2009)

Une photo du soir







Evento 2009 à Bordeaux​


----------



## BS0D (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

Vous savez, je vais vraiment finir par croire que c'est moi qui ai la tête qui penche.
Hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## maiwen (17 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Mr Fon (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2009)

Dimanche dernier, pique-nique avec Jazzèbre à Leucate. La fanfare du Minervois sous les pins.


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Octobre 2009)




----------



## WinMac (18 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (18 Octobre 2009)




----------



## soget (18 Octobre 2009)

Gaspacho Ananas, granité à la menthe​


----------



## quenaur (18 Octobre 2009)




----------



## pascal_rouen (18 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2009)

Les pauvres potards&#8230;


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2009)

Là, force est d'avouer que c'est un peu too much... Problème d'écran ou de traitement ?


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2009)

_@ Tibo : Oui _


----------



## plovemax (18 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (19 Octobre 2009)

+grand=clic​


----------



## BS0D (19 Octobre 2009)

clicketty-click​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

C'est tres laid.


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est tres laid.



Et qui es tu pour juger du beau et du laid en ce bas monde ?
Tu peux simplement lui coller un coup de boule négatif et rester discret, sans devoir *une fois de plus* juger haut et fort...

Tu fais de belles photos, certes, mais ça ne te donne pas droit de rabaisser constamment les autres...


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2009)

_Jp est un privilégié de la pire espèce  D'une part, il fait des jolies photos  , d'autre part, il est méchant  Mais par dessus-tout, et cela tu ne le sais peut-être pas, il en a aidé beaucoup ici. C'est pourquoi dans ma grande bonté, je lui accorde quelques libertés*...Maintenant, tu as raison, les critiques directes sont à éviter ici...Probablement notre ami n'a pu se contenir et ta réaction est compréhensible...


Je viens donc à un autre point, récurrent ici : la qualité de vos/nos photos. C'est subjectif, c'est évident. Mais ce qui est objectif, en revanche, c'est que certains se contraignent à une discipline étonnante : poster nécessairement une photo par jour. La conséquence est assez évidente: perte d'intérêt. Et lassitude des autres. Alors qu'ils ont montré beaucoup mieux. A tel point que j'hésite depuis quelques temps à passer à une photo par semaine même si je sais que ça va être ingérable.


* aussi pour éviter de me retrouver avec des photos de cassoulets et de femmes nues dans tdb,  je dois avouer _


----------



## Lumpy (19 Octobre 2009)

Merci à vous tous de nous faire partager ces photos


----------



## BS0D (19 Octobre 2009)

EDIT : Hop - pardon, ça va se passer par MP. pas envie de relancer un débat de toute façon stérile...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _ A tel point que j'hésite depuis quelques temps à passer à une photo par semaine même si je sais que ça va être ingérable._


 
Que quiconque poste une photo dans ce fil en soit banni pour trois jours !
(sacredieu!)


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2009)

Petit post depuis bien longtemps ... sujet favori du moment :


----------



## oligo (19 Octobre 2009)

_Prise avec un iPhone 3G...:rose:
Mais de loin la plus belle de mes photos avec cet appareil!
_​


----------



## Lapin51 (19 Octobre 2009)

Vespa !!


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## fredodag74 (19 Octobre 2009)

a http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4383/379u.jpg


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2009)

Pique-nique à Leucate et puis l'après-midi, un limousin tellurique, volcanique : Bernat Combi. Peu de chances qu'il passe à Bercy  mais les chamanes sont encore là.
PS pour Patochman : promis, ce n'est pas mon gamin !


----------



## Baracca (19 Octobre 2009)

[url=http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=k1sq11g9xg.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Ps: LucG , le gars... il serait pas en train de crier la misère d'être dans l'Aude 

Héraulté en force


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2009)

C'est très lait






JP ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (20 Octobre 2009)

Allez, c'est pas une série...je vous jure !
:love:



clic + grand​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Que quiconque poste une photo dans ce fil en soit banni pour trois jours !
> (sacredieu!)



En tous cas le message est passé.
Désormais je boulerais rouge aussi facilement que je boule vert (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant)
Et j'aime autant vous dire que mes cdb rouges font presque aussi mal que les verts font du bien.
Tout ceci sans un mot dans le fil pour ne pas polluer.


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Octobre 2009)

Salut tout le monde.

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé dans le coin, j'ai un bon nombre de pages à visionner :sick:. Je promets de tout regarder  (même ce qui est laid. JP, si tu me lis :rateau:  )





​


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2009)

_Histoire d'insuffler un peu de vie dans ce sujet où les photos s'enchainent (enfin, des fois vu qu'il y aussi des invectives), *les critiques constructives *(pas forcément positives, naturellement, mais respectueuses) *directement sur le fil sont à nouveau autorisées*. Cela évitera l'effet "cocotte minute" et mettra peut-être un chouia d'humanité dans ce flouuude photographique. A utiliser avec intelligence et modération. C'était ce qui se pratiquait avant, avec un succès variable, mais il est incontestable que l'ambiance était nettement plus amicale.
Les mps sont à privilégier pour les échanges plus longs. Si vous voulez vraiment une "analyse" par rapport à votre photo, un sujet vous est dédié_

J'ajoute une photo pour rendre cette page moins aride


----------



## G617 (21 Octobre 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3434/3890715286_7fd2253757_b.jpg

_Image trop lourde ! 150Ko maxi !_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Le premier plan tout noir en bas gâche un peu, non ?
Et j'ai l'impression que ça penche un poil vers la droite.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## joanes (21 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## anneee (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (22 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2009)

C'est que je suis dedans en ce moment !



​ teaser 1 / teaser 2


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

_Dites, tout le monde, là, ça ne vous dirait pas, des fois, de repartir sur des bonnes bases ? C'est si compliqué de prendre un peu le temps avant d'écrire, de mettre en cause une photo, en oubliant par ailleurs ce qu'on a pu poster soit même et la bienveillance dont on a pu bénéficier, ce qui a été posté auparavant? Concentrez vous sur les photos, évitez les invectives inutiles, faites des commentaires constructifs et laissez les couteaux au niveau des coups de boule, des mps, etc.

Focalisez-vous sur la qualité des photos (les votres et celles des autres!) et de vos commentaires._


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (23 Octobre 2009)




----------



## FataMorgana (23 Octobre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 22586


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Si je puis me permettre : elle penche à droite, je trouve qu'il y a trop de mer par rapport au ciel et j'aurais cadré pour éviter le bout de falaise à droite (et, tant qu'on y est, pour avoir le bateau dans le rayon de soleil et pas juste à côté).
En plus, ça fait trop "carte postale" pour mon goût.


Allez, ppf - déchaînez-vous.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre : elle penche à droite, je trouve qu'il y a trop de mer par rapport au ciel et j'aurais cadré pour éviter le bout de falaise à droite (et, tant qu'on y est, pour avoir le bateau dans le rayon de soleil et pas juste à côté).
> En plus, ça fait trop "carte postale" pour mon goût.


Je suis d'accord sur le 1er point (en plus c'est pas dur a corriger). Par contre pour la compo ca me va. On a à peu près 1/3 de ciel et 2/3 de mer. De plus le ciel ne semble pas particulièrement a mettre en valeur (pas de nuages "dramatiques") alors qu'on a un beau reflet sur l'eau. Donc ok pour le cadrage vers le bas. Pour la falaise sur le coté, je sais pas... elle apporte un peu de profondeur a une image qui serait un poil vide sans.
Apres le côté carte postale je peux pas critiquer, c'est une bonne partie de mon fond de commerce et en plus je ne voit pas en quoi ça serait péjoratif: il y'a de très belles cartes postales.
C'est pas une photo a tomber par terre mais elle n'est pas ratée ni catasrophiquement triturée.


----------



## Macounette (24 Octobre 2009)

J'ose ? :rose:




je la trouve bien mais un peu "dure". or, la lumière était douce... traitement à revoir?


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Octobre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 22602


----------



## lmmm (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2009)

_Ce n'est pas une série, promis  mais elle me plaît mieux que la précédente. _



​


----------



## jugnin (25 Octobre 2009)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ose ? :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait juste décolorer le chat.


----------



## quenaur (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allez, ppf - déchaînez-vous.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ponkhead-albums-photos-comme-ca-image1954-img-1906.jpg



Tu fumes de trop


----------



## DeepDark (26 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## esope (26 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Arènes...


Ton cadrage me chagrine...
J'aurais mis plus de ciel et moins de sol, ou l'inverse, ou plus cadré sur le personnage, etc...
pour illustrer mon propos (vite fait, juste pour essayer)...
C'est pas une leçon, hein !...
Je trouve aussi les tons trop égaux, pas assez de contrastes, 'fin c'est juste mon sentiment...
(Pouvez faire la même chose avec les photos que je poste, aucun souci.... )


Bon... :casse:


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ton cadrage me chagrine...
> J'aurais mis plus de ciel et moins de sol, ou l'inverse, ou plus cadré sur le personnage, etc...
> pour illustrer mon propos (vite fait, juste pour essayer)...
> C'est pas une leçon, hein !...
> ...



pour le contraste je suis assez d'accord, mais c'est quelque chose que je ne maitrise pas encore, et je n'ai pas (encore) un logiciel vraiment adapté, j'attend un nouvel Aperture pour l'acheter et remplacer iPhoto.
Et le cadrage, j'ai pas mal de versions différentes, je savais pas trop, mais mon objectif n'est qu'un 17-50 (et pas un ultra grand angle) et du coup si je mettai + de ciel, j'avais presque plus la statue, ou alors il fallait être trop reculé, et c'était pas très beau. je proposerai peut être un RAW d'une de ces photos dans "conseil photo" pour avoir des idées de cadrage/retouche.
Merci de la critique "sympa mais vraie" ;-)

Edit : voici un lien vers une autre version avec un peu plus de ciel, mais aussi plus de sol :-( z'en pensez quoi ?
J'ai posé la question dans "conseil photo"  + approprié, il me semble !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Et le cadrage, j'ai pas mal de versions différentes, je savais pas trop, mais mon objectif n'est qu'un 17-50 (et pas un ultra grand angle) et du coup si je mettai + de ciel, j'avais presque plus la statue, ou alors il fallait être trop reculé, et c'était pas très beau


Moi j'aurais bien vu une contre-plongée sur la statue depuis le même endroit que là ou tu à pris la photo que tu as posté. Et peut être une ouverture plus grande pour avoir les arènes légèrement floue a l'arrière plan.


----------



## willsdorf (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2009)

Jazzèbre 2009 : Nils-Petter Molvaer


----------



## GroDan (27 Octobre 2009)

:mouais: Bla bla, la nouvelle formule me fatigue l'oeil, faut lire ! Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien ! Mais j'ai cru AUSSI me tromper de fil...
Personne veut ouvrir "Poster vos boozes en vrac, et dites ce que vous en penser" ?
Nan, je blague, la preuve :



​


----------



## sylver (27 Octobre 2009)




----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> :mouais: Bla bla, la nouvelle formule me fatigue l'oeil, faut lire ! Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien ! Mais j'ai cru AUSSI me tromper de fil...



Ecoute GroDan : tu commences à me fatiguer  c'est naturellement le rôle de la modération mais bon...tu n'as de cesse de rappeler ton mécontentement, quoi qu'on fasse alors je te le dis franchement : que veux-tu? Avant t'étais pas content (c'était Alèm), il y a peu  t'étais pas content (parce que c'était plus Alèm), maintenant t'es pas content du tout, as-tu déjà été content? 

J'ai indiqué plus haut que les commentaires pouvaient à nouveau être distillés ici...je suis convaincu que cela peut aider à remonter le niveau et apporter un peu de vie ici. Alors avant de condamner, laissons venir et regardons comment les choses évoluent...


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2009)

​





 Édith : la dominante, c'est voulu... 
Quand à la profondeur de champ; il y a un mur qui fait plus de 2m tout autour...
J'étais donc en pleine acrobatie pour pouvoir prendre la photo...
(le premier plan; c'est le haut du mur)

J'avoue que j'ai tendance à bricoler un peu (beaucoup) cadrages et couleurs... 
C'est mon côté dessineux, ça... :rose: 

Re-Édith : 





> "Ce message a été supprimé par yvos. Motif: vos désirs sont des ordres, très cher."


Rhâââârglll !...
Ça y'est, j'en ai mis partout !....


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2009)

c'est délicatement centré  , le premier plan dévore le reste, c'est bien foutu  

sinon, j'aime bien la teinte et l'atmosphère


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ecoute GroDan : tu commences à me fatiguer  c'est naturellement le rôle de la modération mais bon...tu n'as de cesse de rappeler ton mécontentement, quoi qu'on fasse alors je te le dis franchement : que veux-tu? Avant t'étais pas content (c'était Alèm), il y a peu  t'étais pas content (parce que c'était plus Alèm), maintenant t'es pas content du tout, as-tu déjà été content?
> 
> J'ai indiqué plus haut que les commentaires pouvaient à nouveau être distillés ici...je suis convaincu que cela peut aider à remonter le niveau et apporter un peu de vie ici. Alors avant de condamner, laissons venir et regardons comment les choses évoluent...



Et perso, j'aime beaucoup plus cette nouvelle formule  Pour les apprentis photographes amateurs genre moi :rateau: c'est plein de bon conseils intéressants. 

Pas de photo parce que j'ai que des bouses à montrer actuellement, mais promis ça va venir...


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Octobre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 22638


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Photo


J'avoue trouver cette photo banale.
Je pense que c'est un problème de cadrage.
Perso, j'aurai cadré après la zone ensoleillée pour ne garder que la partie dans l'ombre.


----------



## Zebrinha (27 Octobre 2009)

Tirhum: j'aurais cadré ta photo horizontalement... l'ambiance est très bien je trouve!:love: 

Fata Morgana: j'aurai cadré verticalement! (nan, j'le fais pas exprès...) pour qu'on "plonge" vers la lumière et le personnage du fond...

Z:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)

oui, un truc dans le genre, mais mieux centré (parce que là j'ai pas centré par rapport à la rue)


----------



## kisbizz (27 Octobre 2009)

quelque part a Lisbonne


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Octobre 2009)

[MGZ] Black Beru=Disciple photographe;5261884 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les apprentis photographes amateurs genre moi :rateau:



Ahhhh ouaiiiisss c'était donc pas seulement à cause de la couleur, donc !  



			
				[MGZ] Black Beru=Expert en bouses figées;5261884 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de photo parce que j'ai que des bouses à montrer actuellement, mais promis ça va venir...


Pousse pas trop quand même... 

C'est un sujet intéressant. Ca nous changera des fleurs, zolies z'abeilles, zolis nuages, les zolies montagnes, les zolis vues sur Heïdi à poil...

J'ai bien vu à la biennale d'art contemporain de Lyon, une artiste New-yorkaise qui exposait des photos d'ailes de pigeons crevés sur du baryté.


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non non, c'est juste un style perso.
> 
> On l'appelle "la patte à Mamy".



_Voilà ...Mamyblue, je ne supprime pas ta photo pour souhaiter ton retour parmi nous, mais n'oublie pas que ce fil concerne les plus belles photos et qu'il est demandé un petit effort à chacun ici 

Edit : Finalement, je déplace dans la discussion appropriée  _


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Octobre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2009)

Démarche d'escalier


----------



## lmmm (28 Octobre 2009)




----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2009)

_Je n'arrive pas trop à me décider, à savoir si j'aime ou non cette photo et la retouche que j'ai faite.
Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus._​


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Ca manque un peu de netteté, les lumières sont un poil surexposées et y'a des taches sur l'image (il pleuvait?)


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2009)

La netteté c'est parce que c'est à main levée et que j'ai un peu la tremblotte:rose:
Pour les lumières un peu sur-exposées, c'était un choix que j'avais fait, les jaunes un peu "grillés"...
Et les tâches, j'en ai déjà enlevé plusieurs, mais oui il pleuvinait et j'ai des drôles de tâches sur mon objectif... 

Merci pour la critique rapide et constructive! 
Je trouve également très bien cette nouvelle formule


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> La netteté c'est parce que c'est à main levée et que j'ai un peu la tremblotte:rose:


Ben ouais mais tu vois, le titre du fil c'est postez vos plus belles photos.
Donc soit tu refait la même avec un trépied un soir où il ne pleuviote pas soit tu la poste pas.


oligo a dit:


> Je trouve également très bien cette nouvelle formule


Moi aussi dans mesure où ça va peut être éviter les photos floues parce que c'est a main levée et qu'on a la tremblotte...
De l'exigence en vers sois même non de dieu!


----------



## Joelaloose (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous voici Emmy :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Octobre 2009)

tiens, un chat... il y avait longtemps... 

C'est le syndrome Mamy® qui frappe ce fil...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> _Je n'arrive pas trop à me décider, à savoir si j'aime ou non cette photo et la retouche que j'ai faite._​
> _Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus._​


 
Je la trouve sympa - je l'aurais préféré plus N&B et moins "nuances de gris", l'opposition ombre/lumière est un peu "molle" à mon goût.
Non ?

Ah, et puis, dans un certain souci d'exigence justement rappellé par jp quelques posts plus hauts, se décider pour savoir si on la trouve vraiment bien devrait peut-être être un critère pour poster.
"Vos plus belles photos" pas "Ouais, je sais pas, si ça se trouve vous allez la trouver bien..."
(Même si la tienne est super loin d'être la pire que j'ai vu)


----------



## Zebrinha (29 Octobre 2009)

Hello Joelaloose!
Elle a d'beaux yeux Emmy!
Pour ton cadrage, je suggérerais de faire attention où tu "coupes"... là c'est un peu batard: tu as coupé le nez et les oreilles... Peut-être en coupant complètement les oreilles et pas le nez tu aurais eu un plus beau cadrage... 
Si c'est ton chat, c'est cool, tu as ton sujet sous la main tout le temps!
Z


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

_




_​
_Edit : on souffle dans mon oreillette que cette photo penche terriblement ! Vous savez pourtant que c'est ma marque de fabrique  _


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Edit : on souffle dans mon oreillette que cette photo penche terriblement ! Vous savez pourtant que c'est ma marque de fabrique  _


----------



## oligo (29 Octobre 2009)

Photo prise en studio avec un Nikon D3X et un 50mm...:love::love:







Il s'agit d'un joli mouvement ETA calibre 6498 avec de belles côtes de Genève et vis bleuies... Pour me rattraper! ​


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un joli mouvement ETA calibre 6498 avec de belles côtes de Genève et vis bleuies... Pour me rattraper!



Si je puis me permettre :

- Fond à nettoyer et/ou "monter" (dans un fond, soit il y a de la matière, soit pas du tout. En tout cas, pas de poussières). C'est valable surtout pour l'ombre.
- Profondeur de champ à revoir.
- Ombre peu esthétique.
- Choix de l'inclinaison de l'objet à revoir.

A part ca, c'est bon. :rateau:

(On ne le dira jamais assez : la photo d'objets est un des sujets les plus difficiles qui soit : avant de s'y attaquer, il faut maitriser...)

EDIT : pour illustrer mes propos - Scroller en bas de page...


----------



## maiwen (29 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)




----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

ça penche un chouia 

_(c'est par chez toi?)_


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Octobre 2009)

C'est une descente de rivière... :rateau:
Faut la rediriger vers le forum de canoé-kayak, celui de Zyrol...


----------



## Zebrinha (29 Octobre 2009)

Wallalai:

Oui, ça penche (ça se corrige ça, pas de problème)
Je verrais ce genre de photo en panoramique (un format en longueur)
Il y a une belle lumière et l'effet reflet est chouette

Tirhum: (c'est un peu tard par rapport à ton post, sorry!)

Sympa ton cadrage original!

Z


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Wallalai:
> 
> Oui, ça penche (ça se corrige ça, pas de problème)
> Je verrais ce genre de photo en panoramique (un format en longueur)
> ...



Ben çà penche pas c'est un lac dons les berges ne sont pas rectilignes. Le temple à droite est à un plan plus proche que la partie gauche.

J'y retournerai pour faire une meilleure photo, mais c'est quand-même à 300km de chez moi, et la route est passablement tape-cul en moto.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Ben çà penche pas



Ah si, quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Par exemple, l'arbre sur la gauche me semble d'une verticalité assez sujette à caution.
On a vraiment l'impression que ça penche, je t'assure !

Et puis, je trouve les couleurs un peu ternes, non ?
On dirait qu'il y a un voile sur l'image.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Octobre 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Ben çà penche pas c'est un lac dons les berges ne sont pas rectilignes.



rah l'excuse  (un peu plus et tu nous disais que c'est un lac en pente)

on dirait Chiang Mai (egalement pour l'aspect voilé, ils brulent la vegetation pour l'agriculture et on y voit rarement un ciel bleu)


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

_bon, n'en faites pas trop non plus, hein...ça serait bien qu'on ait 10 photos par page minimum _


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Octobre 2009)

Je vous présente "mon châton" (c'est son nom), souvent surnommé, "montipiti"... tout son papa


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Zebrinha (29 Octobre 2009)

Bien vu le premier plan avec la texture des vagues de sable et le reflet dans la flaque! :love:
J'aurais peut-être enlevé un peu de ciel (qui lui n'a pas "d'intérêt" particulier...

Z


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Octobre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bien vu le premier plan avec la texture des vagues de sable et le reflet dans la flaque! :love:
> J'aurais peut-être enlevé un peu de ciel (qui lui n'a pas "d'intérêt" particulier...
> 
> Z



Enlever un bout de ciel bleu alors qu'on est en octobre dans le Pas-de-Calais!!! :mouais:
Tu n'y penses pas!


----------



## maiwen (29 Octobre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> J'aurais peut-être enlevé un peu de ciel (qui lui n'a pas "d'intérêt" particulier...



enlever du ciel ? je trouve pas qu'il y'en ai trop, si tu enlèves du ciel, tu coinces les gens et puis y'a pas mal de sable quand même, du coup si tu enlève du ciel y'a plus que le sable ... le ciel a de l'intérêt il fait respirer la photo


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> rah l'excuse  (un peu plus et tu nous disais que c'est un lac en pente)
> 
> on dirait Chiang Mai (egalement pour l'aspect voilé, ils brulent la vegetation pour l'agriculture et on y voit rarement un ciel bleu)



Oui tu as raison, mais ce n'est pas Chiang Mai mais le lac au centre de Mae Hong Son.

Effectivement il y a un voile dû à la fumée provenant des brûlis pratiqués dans tout le nord de la Thaïlande en mars. Et encore là c'est limpide par rapport à certains jours où même le soleil est voilé. Par contre pendent le reste de l'année le ciel est bleu dans la région. Crois-moi j'y habite.

Et si çà penche trop, ben penchez la tête.


----------



## quenaur (29 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sindanárië (29 Octobre 2009)

·








·


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Octobre 2009)




----------



## WinMac (30 Octobre 2009)

"on peux rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui".....hélas !​


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2009)

Puisque c'est autorisé, je vais répondre ici à quelques réactions à propos de cette photo.
Oui oui, c'est flou, mais cela tient à la nature de la photo et c'était un peu ce qui m'intéressait, qu'on oublie la "chose" photographiée et laisser la place à l'imagination, l'imaginaire.
Ce que j'aime dans la photographie, c'est qu'elle permet de "révéler" des choses invisibles à l'oeil nu, d'accéder à des univers "parallèles" à partir d'un élément de la réalité : je n'ai pas inventé ce que j'ai photographié, si vous adoptez le même angle que moi, vous verrez ce qui est sur la photo.
On pourrait comparer une oeuvre d'art à un vaisseau en partance pour une destination, connue, ou inconnue. Chacun, à l'occasion, préférera connaître ou pas la destination : on embarque, ou pas.
Je suis beaucoup trop éclectique pour que tout ce que je fais plaise toujours aux personnes à qui mon travail plaît en général.
Certaines destinations attirent la foule, d'autres juste quelques uns.


----------



## Dead head (30 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## plovemax (31 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (31 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2268/dsc7137i.jpg​





Dead head a dit:


> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/2976/dsc7150i.jpg​


Juste un truc (vite fait)...
Y'a "trop" de choses sur tes photos...
Sur la première mon &#339;il va de l'angelot (dodu) à la tour Eiffel derrière...
Sur la deuxième, pareil; de la gauche vers la droite et inversement...
Je n'arrive pas à "poser" mon &#339;il, ça joue au yoyo...
Ça ne vous le fait pas à vous (z'aut'), nan ?!...

Ou alors faudrait traiter différemment, avant-plan et arrière-plan, chais pas...


----------



## maiwen (31 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Juste un truc (vite fait)...
> Y'a "trop" de choses sur tes photos...
> Sur la première mon il va de l'angelot (dodu) à la tour Eiffel derrière...
> Sur la deuxième, pareil; de la gauche vers la droite et inversement...
> ...



je suis assez d'accord, il y'a trop de choses (et puis la photo du ptit dodu est floue, ou très compressée ou les deux). une préférence pour la dernière photo. 

Et je pense que le toit avec une lumière serait un bon sujet en lui même; j'aime beaucoup le contraste entre le toit très net, et le drapeau flou


----------



## Dead head (31 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Juste un truc (vite fait)...
> Y'a "trop" de choses sur tes photos...
> Sur la première mon il va de l'angelot (dodu) à la tour Eiffel derrière...
> Sur la deuxième, pareil; de la gauche vers la droite et inversement...
> ...



Merci pour ton "retour".

Ce "trop" de choses, comme tu peux le deviner, est volontaire : c'était la contrainte que je me suis donnée ce soir-là. J'aime bien le résultat (sinon je n'aurais pas posté), mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit toujours une bonne idée. À vrai dire, je me pose la question surtout à propos de la deuxième photo ; sur la première, la Tour Eiffel est, je crois, manifestement secondaire.


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> (...) sur la première, la Tour Eiffel est, je crois, manifestement secondaire.


Pas assez, il faut croire...
Je n'aurai pas fait la remarque, sinon...
Manifestement pour toi, mais pas pour d'autres... 
Comme quand on écrit, ou dessine; faut faire "relire" par des personnes extérieures, pour voir si ça "marche"...
(on a trop le nez dans le guidon, quand on a une idée en tête...)


Je me tais, maintenant...


----------



## joanes (31 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## momo-fr (31 Octobre 2009)

Houlà ça va encore jaser sur tes traitements Joanes, perso j'aime beaucoup 

Mon post du jour : "sur le fil"


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2009)

Superbe filé, avec en plus 3 bandes séparant l'image en 3 parties quasi égales + le sujet inclus dans la bande centrale qui se trouve être la plus colorée... Excellent


----------



## esope (31 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## mamyblue (31 Octobre 2009)

J'aime bien cette photo car on a vraiment l'impression que le parachutiste va  atterrir dans le lampadaire


----------



## iFabien (31 Octobre 2009)

*milk, milk, milk*
- Canon EOS 450D - 3 juillet 2009 -


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2009)




----------



## weblaetitia (1 Novembre 2009)

*la courbure de la terre*

http://galerie.hawaii.fr/index.php?displaypic=USAenvrac/181---Empire-state-building.jpg&non_lr=1

_Edit : Bienvenue par ici...  Ta photo est impressionnante  mais trop lourde pour le forum (150Ko maxi). Regarde les règles générales de Porfolio et reviens avec d'autres photos. _


----------



## quenaur (1 Novembre 2009)

N&B​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (1 Novembre 2009)




----------



## jolicrasseux (1 Novembre 2009)

macmarco a dit:


> Puisque c'est autorisé, je vais répondre ici à quelques réactions à propos de cette photo.
> Oui oui, c'est flou, mais cela tient à la nature de la photo et c'était un peu ce qui m'intéressait, qu'on oublie la "chose" photographiée et laisser la place à l'imagination, l'imaginaire.
> Ce que j'aime dans la photographie, c'est qu'elle permet de "révéler" des choses invisibles à l'oeil nu, d'accéder à des univers "parallèles" à partir d'un élément de la réalité : je n'ai pas inventé ce que j'ai photographié, si vous adoptez le même angle que moi, vous verrez ce qui est sur la photo.
> On pourrait comparer une oeuvre d'art à un vaisseau en partance pour une destination, connue, ou inconnue. Chacun, à l'occasion, préférera connaître ou pas la destination : on embarque, ou pas.
> ...


"On pourrait comparer une oeuvre d'art"... 
Où est-elle ?


----------



## lmmm (1 Novembre 2009)




----------



## plovemax (2 Novembre 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> "On pourrait comparer une oeuvre d'art"...
> Où est-elle ?



Le simple fait que tu t'interroges sur son statut d'oeuvre d'art ne lui confère-t-il pas _de facto_ celui-ci?



_ppf_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Novembre 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> "On pourrait comparer une oeuvre d'art"...
> Où est-elle ?



 ...le texte est : 


> On pourrait comparer une oeuvre d'art à un vaisseau en partance pour une destination, connue, ou inconnue. Chacun, à l'occasion, préférera connaître ou pas la destination : on embarque, ou pas.



allez, pour t'aider un peu :

_"On pourrait comparer les oeuvres d'art à des vaisseaux en partance pour des destinations connues ou inconnues..."_

Oui, c'est vrai, la lecture, c'est pas facile parfois...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 
vous en pensez quoi de celle-ci : 



Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2009)

joanes a dit:


> ​



On en a déjà parlé souvent, que ce soit sur tes photos ou celles de Quenaur.
Autant j'aime bien vos photos à la base, autant je trouve que vous abusez de plus en plus du traitement.
On est passé d'une certaine sobriété sur vos photos du début, à une démonstration de poussage de curseur qui n'apporte rien à une image.
Une photo doit être belle même avant retouche.
Jouer à fond sur le traitement ne rend pas belle une photo banale et rend une jolie photo parfois monstrueuse.
C'est dommage.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Novembre 2009)

Ouais mais justement celle-ci est belle au départ je pense, avec ce chien flou, tout ça...
Après le traitement est un peu trop violent à mon gout, mais pas de tant que ça.
Perso je pense que ça aurait juste mérité un peu plus de retenue.

@magi61 : je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ta photo, en fait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2009)

Je ne portais pas un jugement sur le contenu de la photo que justement je trouve bien aussi.
Uniquement sur son traitement.
Après, j'ai dérivé sur les traitements en général...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le plus beau de mes mail ça compte?


Non seulement tu es hors sujet...
Mais, en plus, tu poste une image (inintéressante) en dehors des règles (taille et poids) de ce sujet...
Aucun respect...



Édit : PPF...


----------



## Craquounette (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> vous en pensez quoi de celle-ci :
> http://www.izipik.com/images/200911/02/kwwmbfipa0kcglomss-padangbai.jpg



Que j'aime bien l'Indonésie mais que tu as pris trop vite ta photo. Les couleurs ne sont pas là (la lumière ne semble pas super), donc ne pas hésiter à attendre un meilleur moment...pour les photos avec surfaces liquides et à ces heures, il est toujours très utile de s'équiper d'un polarisateur pour faire ressortir les teintes, surtout en zones coralliennes comme ça et avec toutes les nuances de bleus-verts que tu peux avoir.
C'est bien centré et rien ne justifie cela. 

Enfin, il n'y a pas de sujet, hormis le potentiel donné par la beauté du lieu mais tu ne l'as pas exploité à fond. 

T'es bon pour reprendre un billet d'avion.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Pouce ! (motif: météo )
> Sur un tel forum, avec un modo qui gronde, se lancer sur un sujet si "vaisseau en partance",  je vous demande pardon...



Ta question, lapidaire, n'en était pas vraiment une, juste une provocation sans argumentation.
Se lancer sur un sujet de cette manière et se plaindre de réponses et de réactions pas si lapidaires que ça...
Il aurait peut-être été intéressant que tu donnes ta définition de l'art et de ce qu'est une oeuvre d'art, ton unique participation photographique à ce sujet ne permettant pas d'en avoir une idée précise. 








yvos a dit:


> _Oh, tu fais comment pour citer un message que j'ai effacé ??  .
> Sinon, poursuivez votre débat par MP ou ailleurs. _


Bah en fait, j'ai cité avant que tu n'effaces et j'ai mis _un peu_ de temps à mettre une photo pour pas flooder...  
Sinon, oui, la suite éventuelle par mp, mais comme je ne lui avais pas encore répondu directement, j'ai pris le temps de voir à qui j'avais affaire.


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2009)

_Oh, tu fais comment pour citer un message que j'ai effacé ??  .
Sinon, poursuivez votre débat par MP ou ailleurs. _


----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2009)

Out of service


----------



## quenaur (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (3 Novembre 2009)

Préparatifs
Photo en arrière plan de Philippe Gras​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (3 Novembre 2009)

Les Wampas au Théâtre de l'Alhambra il y a 2-3 semaines


----------



## cornelie (3 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2009)

cornelie a dit:


>



Elle est floue non?


----------



## cornelie (3 Novembre 2009)

IL y avait une très légère brume de chaleur . 
Je pensais la photo intéressante ,car elle reflète la réalité .
J'ai seulement utilisé amélioration de iPhoto
Il est évident que j'aurai du pour la  clarté , être avant 9h du matin en bateau sur la lagune .
Merci Fab Fab de m'avoir donné ton jugement sur cette photo .
(Au départ la photo pesait 1'9 MO et avec ce message 1282 kb et la laguna postée à 800:138 kb)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit du à la brume de chaleur.
J'ai un objectif qui me fait le coup à chaque fois de m'indiquer la mise au point. Si je le crois, je suis légèrement mou du point.
Peut-être devrais tu le tester pour voir si c'est ça.


----------



## jolicrasseux (3 Novembre 2009)

Vieux négatif, 1957, non retouché... pour Cornelie ! La même lagune entre Chioggia et Venise.


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2009)

Elle descendait sec, à l'époque, la lagune...


----------



## jolicrasseux (3 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Elle descendait sec, à l'époque, la lagune...


D'où l'importance du fil à plomb... c'était un voyage de noces, je l'avais oublié !


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Elle descendait sec, à l'époque, la lagune...





jolicrasseux a dit:


> D'où l'importance du fil à plomb... c'était un voyage de noces, je l'avais oublié !




La lagune qui penche et les taches suspectes(voyage de noces, hein ?...  ) me dérangent moins que l'artefact jpeg bien dégueu(mauvaise résolution de scan ou optimisation à la broyeuse ?).
Ah oui et puis, la retouche ou le traitement, ça n'est pas sale...


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## wip (3 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)




----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## W@M (3 Novembre 2009)

Bravo bcommberenice pour cette photo...
J'adore les endroits déserts, et cette image illustre tout à fait cela...
De plus j'aime beaucoup le cadrage.


----------



## mfay (3 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## jolicrasseux (4 Novembre 2009)

Macmarco, merci pour tes commentaires. Tout est juste !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Ralfix (4 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce j'en pense...


----------



## esope (4 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (5 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (6 Novembre 2009)

Peintures lumineuses​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Paski.pne (6 Novembre 2009)

​
PS : macmarco, Vbull refuse que je te boule pour tes dernière photos, mais le cur y est


----------



## oligo (6 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

ça fait mal aux yeux 

(pour de vrai ! )


----------



## oligo (6 Novembre 2009)

A cause du flou, ou des couleurs??

La photo a été prise délibérément à f/1.8 pour avoir un beau flou après le B... 

J'ai pas de plus petite ouverture comme objectif

J'aurais dû moins ouvrir??


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> A cause du flou, ou des couleurs??
> 
> La photo a été prise délibérément à f/1.8 pour avoir un beau flou après le B...
> 
> ...



mon regard s'est trouvé attiré pour les parties floues mais mon cerveau a désespérément tenté de faire une mise au point. Etant myope et fatigué, j'ai mis une demi heure à comprendre :rose:

(_plus sérieusement, c'est un choix déconcertant  )_


----------



## oligo (6 Novembre 2009)

Bah plutôt positif alors! 

Désolé pour le mal de tête:rose::rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> mon regard s'est trouvé attiré pour les parties floues mais mon cerveau a désespérément tenté de faire une mise au point. Etant myope et fatigué, j'ai mis une demi heure à comprendre :rose:
> 
> (_plus sérieusement, c'est un choix déconcertant  )_




Suggestion:
- Imaginer d'abord l'ensemble de la photo comme nette.
- Puis réfléchir à ce qu'apporte de plus cet "effet" de faible profondeur de champ.


----------



## mfay (7 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## oligo (7 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Novembre 2009)

très bonne idée mfay, voici la mienne, Rega P3 24 cellule elys2, çà va faire un an que je l'ai!:love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, c'est le salon de la Hi-Fi ici désormais...?


----------



## Raf (8 Novembre 2009)




----------



## esope (8 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (8 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## oligo (8 Novembre 2009)

Lausanne, juste devant la FNAC!​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Ralfix (8 Novembre 2009)

Ca fait plaisir toute ces hirondelles, j'avais pas vu ça depuis perpette.


----------



## lmmm (8 Novembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Novembre 2009)

Envol pour un autre horizon


----------



## willsdorf (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (9 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Lismel (9 Novembre 2009)

Certaines photos postées sur ce topic sont vraiment belles, ce n'est pas évident de poster ici !
Voici une image qui date de l'année dernière, j'étais en Erasmus à Berlin. Elle n'est pas particulièrement réussie, mais elle est de circonstance: au second plan, pas besoin de préciser. Au premier plan, je pense que c'est clair aussi, c'est le mur de Berlin (enfin, un vestige, celui qui se trouve à la Postdamer Platz)

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2948/p1040069.jpg


_Edit : Image trop lourde.  merci de respecter les règles de ce sujet (et plus généralement Porfolio )  _


----------



## Binouche (9 Novembre 2009)

_Paname, Paname..._​


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2009)

Putain! C'est "La colline a des yeux", par chez toi!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Novembre 2009)

C'est sur qu'on est pas emmerdés... ici les AES finissent en carnage...


----------



## anneee (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2009)

Le Ventoux c'est pas près de Langres il me semble J'aime bien cet aspect désert


----------



## Katana29 (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## soget (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (9 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Novembre 2009)

Puisqu'on y est...


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Puisqu'on y est...



C'est la qu'on voit que ton vrai talent, c'est quand même le tombé de futal...


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Katana29 (10 Novembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (10 Novembre 2009)

​


J'hésitais avec la version N&B...​


----------



## Katana29 (11 Novembre 2009)

Dernière photo de cette série "boite". 




La prochaine fois, je passerais un coup de chiffon avant de prendre la photo... On voit les empreintes digitales de ma binôme de rêve! 
(mais il y en aura certainement d'autres à d'autres dates, vu que mon joujou m'accompagnera dorénavant en ces lieux sombres et festifs)


----------



## quenaur (11 Novembre 2009)




----------



## iota (11 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (11 Novembre 2009)




----------



## W@M (12 Novembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> ​



Magnifique photo !!!

 

Edit : _On évite tant que faire se peut les commentaires aussi simples. Les coups de boule sont à ta disposition. Tu peux en revanche laisser des commentaires un peu plus nourris. Il suffit de lire les règles indiquées dans le premier message de ce sujet._


----------



## Saf (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

Il avait pas le compas dans l'oeil celui qui a construit cette chapelle&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il avait pas le compas dans l'oeil celui qui a construit cette chapelle



ce qui me gêne un peu plus, c'est le manque de netteté 

PPF une petite dernière avant un bon moment sur de la xtra800:



​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ce qui me gêne un peu plus, c'est le manque de netteté



Ah ?
Moi, c'est le cadrage. C'est bizarre quand même d'avoir coupé le bout de la flèche de la chapelle en haut pour nous montrer un chemin boueux en bas, non ?

Mais je dis ça avec beaucoup d'amour.


----------



## GroDan (12 Novembre 2009)

Linhoff powa...



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2009)

Clémentine corse​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Novembre 2009)

Bientôt sans dégel


----------



## esope (12 Novembre 2009)

​
(@ Fat Boss Slim: c'est mieux comme ça?  )


----------



## mado (12 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## oligo (13 Novembre 2009)

Ptit clin d'il à yvos 




​


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2009)

Jazzèbre 2009 : Cyril Atef (trio Inspirine : Yves Robert, Vincent Courtois, Cyril Atef)


----------



## lmmm (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2009)

Un cheminement pour l'esprit




​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Novembre 2009)

Hier soir dans une salle parisienne ​


----------



## Dead head (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## r0m1 (13 Novembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


>



C'est dommage, je trouve que malheureusement cette photo est un peu fade, on ne voit pas le mouvement, la planche est un peu n'importe comment sous le mec, il aurait fallu entre autre (parce qu'avec la profondeur de champ tu aurais aussi pu t'amuser un peu ) peut être déclenché juste avant quand il claque le trick ou juste après quand encore en l'air il replaque la planche sous les pieds


----------



## DeepDark (14 Novembre 2009)

​

Toujours la même hésitation...​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2009)

r0m1 a dit:


> C'est dommage, je trouve que malheureusement cette photo est un peu fade, on ne voit pas le mouvement, la planche est un peu n'importe comment sous le mec, il aurait fallu entre autre (parce qu'avec la profondeur de champ tu aurais aussi pu t'amuser un peu ) peut être déclenché juste avant quand il claque le trick ou juste après quand encore en l'air il replaque la planche sous les pieds



Un petit tuto pour mieux comprendre comment réussir ce genre de photo.


----------



## Dead head (14 Novembre 2009)

DeepDark, je trouve qu'il y a trop peu de choses à voir dans *ta photo* : les mouettes sont loin, et tout est tout gris. C'est juste de ma part une réaction toute subjective 

*La mienn*e, plus haut, est cadrée n'importe comment ; j'aurais dû m'en rendre compte avant de la publier.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Novembre 2009)

Brosella Folk & Jazz Festival 2009


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> *La mienn*e, plus haut, est cadrée n'importe comment ; j'aurais dû m'en rendre compte avant de la publier.


J'allais le dire  Peut être qu'avec un pas sur la gauche ça aurait été moins bancal.
Sauf que ce n'est pas le seul souci. Les couleurs sont très bruitées sur le mur au dessus de la commode et y'a un vilain flare qui fait penser a un objo tout dégueulasse en haut de ce même mur... 
Bref c'est dommage car la lumière et le lieu auraient pu donner qq chose d'intéressant.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2009)




----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2009)

C'est en contre-jour.

Nul.

2.


----------



## joanes (15 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Novembre 2009)

Hello, ça fait une pige que je ne suis plus repassé sur le forum, et pour fêter çà, j'avais juste envie de poster quelques-unes de mes photos... :love:






Voili voilou!


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## iFabien (15 Novembre 2009)

*Sauvage*
- Canon EOS 450D - 5 avril 2009 -


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2009)

Quand même étonnant ce choix systématique de rendre la neige grise. :mouais:


----------



## joanes (15 Novembre 2009)

Ouais c'est pas blanc-bleu :mouais:


----------



## quenaur (15 Novembre 2009)

joanes a dit:


> Ouais c'est pas blanc-bleu :mouais:



Blanc bleu en noir et blanc trop fort pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (16 Novembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Novembre 2009)

Petit lapin au rouge


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Novembre 2009)

Mélanie Pain aux Primeurs de Massy
​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2009)




----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## mfay (17 Novembre 2009)

En réalité, il s'agit de trois photos qui permettent de donner cette prise de vue.​


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2009)

*Art urbain*






​


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2009)

personnellement, je trouve que les couleurs sont fades. Un peu de blanc, un peu de contraste, un poil de saturation conviendrait mieux à cette image.

exemple


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> personnellement, je trouve que les couleurs sont fades. Un peu de blanc, un peu de contraste, un poil de saturation conviendrait mieux à cette image.


Elle est surtout légèrement sous-exposée. Mais il lui manque pas grand chose pour être effectivement beaucoup plus attractive


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Art urbain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un poil plus comme ça peut-être?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Puisqu'on a droit aux commentaires (droit dont je ne crois pas avoir abusé), je me contenterai de celui-ci, très court et très sincère : regardez cette image, elle est sublime.


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

Bassou si je peux me permettre tu es tombé pile dans le piège de ce genre de photo.
La présence de beaucoup d'eau reflétant la lumière du soleil à complètement foutu dedans le pausemettre de ton APN qui a sous exposé pour compenser cet afflux de lumière. Du coup le ponton et le quai sont un poil sombre.
Dans ce genre de situation (comme a la neige, a la plage...) il faut utiliser la compensation d'exposition en montant d'au moins +0.3 ev à +1ev pour forcer l'APN a ne pas sous exposer. Le risque est de cramer un peu l'eau si on surcompense mais a mon avis c'est moins gênant visuellement qu'un premier plan trop sombre. 
Your Light Meter is Stupid

Voir une tentative de rattrapage ici (sachant que partant d'un petit jpeg ça ne sera jamais aussi bon que si la correction avait été faite à la prise de vue)


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)

C'est noté chef. 
J'ai un peu du mal à penser à tout ça encore. Bon le forçage sur/sous ex n'est pas encore un truc que j'ai vraiment appréhendé (ni utilisé). Je commence tout juste à me sentir un poil moins paumé sur l'iso, la profondeur de champs et temps de pose. C'est dire si y'a du taff encore 

En lisant ton commentaire, je sens mieux le tit truc qui me gênait. Le cadrage est pas mal nativement par contre pour une fois 

Pis bon, les suisses, ils ont vraiment que de la lumière de daubasse


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

Les ISO tu t'en fout: tu reste à 100. Si y'a pas de assez de lumière tu met un pied et pis c'est tout!


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2009)

Et les poulettes on tient salon?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

C'est du constructif mÔssieu! 

T'aurais pas compensé à -0,3ev sur ta photo par hasard?


----------



## anneee (17 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (17 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## iFabien (17 Novembre 2009)

*Les mains dans l'eau*
- Canon EOS 450D - 24 août 2008 -


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Novembre 2009)

ICI pour une version en plus grand...  :love: 

PS: Un grand merci pour tous les CDB que j'ai reçu!


----------



## mfay (17 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2009)

Thomas de Pourquery (Rigolus) - le dernier pique-nique de Jazzèbre 2009 le 25 octobre


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2009)




----------



## cooper (18 Novembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Raf (18 Novembre 2009)

*@JPMiss : Déja vu, de jour !* 


Je t'ai à l'oeil !


----------



## esope (18 Novembre 2009)

Raf a dit:


> *@JPMiss : Déja vu, de jour !*




Oui, mais tu comprends, il n'avait qu'une seule fenêtre dans sa chambre d'hôtel... :rateau:






( bon ça change un peu des hauteurs de Nice, hein.. )



PPF©:
Pour changer un peu de la campagne de ces derniers temps...


​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

*Bus Driver*, pour la route (oui je sors  )​


----------



## puregeof (19 Novembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2009)

Euh là y'a un vrai souci sur cette photo tu ne crois pas?
La bestiole du 1er plan est tronçonnée à l'avant, à l'arrière et en bas, celle du 2nd plan n'apparait qu'a moitié et on aperçoit un bout de museau qui dépasse d'un 3eme bestiole à droite.
Bref une compo complètement pourrie que j'aurais volontiers boulé rouge si on pouvait encore le faire.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Novembre 2009)

Quand va venir la lune


----------



## puregeof (19 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh là y'a un vrai souci sur cette photo tu ne crois pas?
> La bestiole du 1er plan est tronçonnée à l'avant, à l'arrière et en bas, celle du 2nd plan n'apparait qu'a moitié et on aperçoit un bout de museau qui dépasse d'un 3eme bestiole à droite.
> Bref une compo complètement pourrie que j'aurais volontiers boulé rouge si on pouvait encore le faire.



Tiens, non, je n'avais pas remarqué 
Ce que tu peux être bourgeois 
C'est justement le passage impromptu de la seconde 'bestiole' au moment où j'ai appuyé sur le déclencheur qui fait que j'aime cette photo :love:

La bonne nouvelle dans tout ça c'est qu'on ne peut plus bouler ou être boulé rouge :rateau:

J'ose donc une nouvelle proposition.
J'aime ici la composition qui surligne le regard complice entre la mère et la fille ainsi que le sentiment d'exclusion du petit garçon. J'aime beaucoup aussi les couleurs.


----------



## vleroy (19 Novembre 2009)

_Petit cliché de circonstance ramené d'Athènes : "Alors petit, on peut plus bouler rouge sur portfolio?" 

_​


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2009)

_Suite aux 2 messages supprimés : une photo peut ne pas vous plaire. Cela arrive à tout le monde et tous les jours. Mais je vous demande quand même un peu de compréhension pour ceux qui lisent vos cartons rouges qui ne plaisent pas forcément plus et un peu de tolérance pour ceux qui font un effort - pas suffisant à vos yeux - mais un effort tout de même, au moins pour expliquer pourquoi ils aiment leur cliché. Accessoirement, si vous voulez critiquer, faite le de manière constructive, cf exemple au dessus, ou laissez le boulot à d'autre _.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _....mais un effort tout de même, au moins pour expliquer pourquoi ils aiment leur cliché. Accessoirement, si vous voulez critiquer, faite le de manière constructive, cf exemple au dessus, ou laissez le boulot à d'autre _.



Très bien, message reçu. 
Cela étant, mon essai d'aplat rouge était tout de même réussi.



puregeof a dit:


> Tiens, non, *j*e n'avais pas remarqué
> Ce que tu peux être bourgeois
> C'est justement le passage impromptu de la seconde 'bestiole' au moment où *j*'ai appuyé sur le déclencheur qui fait que *j'aime* cette photo :love:
> 
> ...



Trop de *Je*.
Trop de J*'aime*
Un enfant de 5 ans en est au même stade de discernement :  j'aime-j'aime pas !
Le fait d'aimer sa photo n'a jamais justifié que la photo était réussie, discours répété tant de fois.
Puis, quand certains font des commentaires autrement plus constructifs, ils se font traités de bourgeois ! Faudrait m'expliquer le rapport.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Tiens, non, je n'avais pas remarqué
> Ce que tu peux être bourgeois
> C'est justement le passage impromptu de la seconde 'bestiole' au moment où j'ai appuyé sur le déclencheur qui fait que j'aime cette photo :love:
> 
> La bonne nouvelle dans tout ça c'est qu'on ne peut plus bouler ou être boulé rouge :rateau:



La taille de ton image est trop grande (800 pixels maxi). Une photo par membre et par jour. Cette photo doit être une de tes plus belles images. Alors, de la petite famille ou de l'impala, laquelle considères-tu comme ta plus belle photo pour aujourd'hui ? L'autre n'aurait pas dû être postée.


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2009)

Je vous trouve un peu durs... 
Tout n'est pas à jeter dans cette image (enfin, c'est un avis personnel) :


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Novembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

Je suis d'accord. Tout n'est pas à jeter.


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2009)

_bon...on va se calmer et passer tranquillement à autre chose. _


----------



## Le Pouet (19 Novembre 2009)

Allez je m'y lance ...







​


----------



## puregeof (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci yvos.
Je ne pensais pas soulever un tel torrent de réaction avec ces deux malheureux instantanés 

Vleroy, excellente intervention. Je t'aurais bien boulé vert mais je crains que ce soit mal interprété 

Dendrimère, désolé de ne pas avoir pu voir ton aplat rouge. 

Sans doute n'aurais-je pas dû justifier mon choix. 
La première ayant été incomprise (quoi que je ne sais toujours pas si c'est du lard ou du cochon), il me semblait opportun d'expliquer en quoi la seconde photo me plaisait. 
Ce n'est pas en raisons de quelconques qualités techniques mais pour des raisons purement suggestives. D'où le j'aime - j'aime pas.

Les commentaires de jpmiss, s'ils sont généralement pertinents, sur cette photo ils m'ont semblé décalés. Il est évident que mon propos n'était pas de montrer un impala de face et en pieds, non ? 
Quant au "petit bourgeois". C'était 100% second degré. Je n'ai pas imaginé une seconde que ça pourrait être interprété autrement.

Tibomon, tu as raison j'ai enfreint deux règles. :rose: Je ne le ferai plus et j'implore votre pardon 
Pour répondre à ta question, je garde la première.

Amok, c'est sympa comme traitement. Sérieux, j'aime vraiment bien. Disons que c'est autre chose. Tibomon, je suis sûr que tu peux mieux faire


----------



## willsdorf (19 Novembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (19 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (19 Novembre 2009)

Dernière ligne droite, fin des pdv, léger spleen, énaurme fatigue, montage du film ce WE...





teaser 3
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (20 Novembre 2009)

C'est marrant, ton cliché me fait penser dans son traitement à un artiste photographe indonésien qui travaille beaucoup en argentique  Même si c'est pas le but de ce fil, quelques liens :
http://www.hengki24.deviantart.com
http://www.koentjoro.com
http://10711.portfolio.artlimited.net/

enjoy  (sa série fétiche océan est un modèle du genre)


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2009)

* Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## cornelie (20 Novembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (20 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (20 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est marrant, ton cliché me fait penser dans son traitement à un artiste photographe indonésien qui travaille beaucoup en argentique  Même si c'est pas le but de ce fil, quelques liens :
> http://www.hengki24.deviantart.com
> http://www.koentjoro.com
> http://10711.portfolio.artlimited.net/
> ...



Merci pour les liens, j'aime beaucoup effectivement.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Novembre 2009)

Décor à l'envers


----------



## iFabien (20 Novembre 2009)

*Troublante*
- Canon EOS 450D - 20 novembre 2009 -


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2009)

Non monsieur jp !!  :love: Un petit café flou, juste pour l'atmosphère en échange ?




​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

HANGAR à l'International hier soir, un groupe qui m'a rafraichit les oreilles ​


----------



## lmmm (21 Novembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (21 Novembre 2009)




----------



## oligo (22 Novembre 2009)

Club Nautique de Versoix by night 




​


----------



## vleroy (22 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## mfay (22 Novembre 2009)

Un nuage passe et le relief en est amélioré : Chouette




​


----------



## quenaur (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (22 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (22 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (22 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (23 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (23 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2009)

Le temps d'attendre le bus


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2009)




----------



## lumai (23 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (23 Novembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2009)

Le choix des angles




​


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonbon chante Fréhel : un bijou de spectacle, Fréhel racontée, réincarnée, présente et ces chansons pleines de vie, surtout quand elles sont mises en scène comme c'était le cas sous les pins de Planèzes par une belle soirée de l'été 2008 aux Musicales de l'Agly, un mini-festival de village comme je les aime. Et si vous avez l'occasion de voir Bonbon-Fréhel, ne la ratez pas.


----------



## vleroy (24 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## le_GG (24 Novembre 2009)

un haut lieu de rencontre ...

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1671/portetoilenb.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde (150 Ko max)_


----------



## G617 (24 Novembre 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2663/4124472973_ccbebe29fd_o.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde ! Même cause même effet, merci de prêter attention aux règles élémentaires (il suffisait simplement de lire le message précédent pour le savoir)_


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2009)

_*Godzilla*_​


----------



## plo0m (24 Novembre 2009)

Allez, je le fais ce script pour exporter à 150 Ko 

Petit tour chez un shaper des côtes d'armor


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Novembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (24 Novembre 2009)




----------



## iFabien (24 Novembre 2009)

*M*
- Canon EOS 450D - 20 novembre 2009 -


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Novembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Novembre 2009)

EDIT : rien.


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2009)

​
Fin de l'opus 1 et 2 de la série "un enfant, un week-end, une ville". Le 3 en décembre à Naples... Avec un clin d'oeil particulier à Jean-Marc et Daniel pour leur créativité sans cesse renouvelée :love:
bonnes photos


----------



## oligo (25 Novembre 2009)

Cnv by night - Take 2




​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (26 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2009)

Des tas d'histoires&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est quoi donc ce halo autour du tas noir ? Aberration chromatique ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est quoi donc ce halo autour du tas noir ? Aberration chromatique ?


Non l'abbération chromatique fait un tres fin liseré de qq pixels en général vert ou magenta.
Je pense a une "clarté" un peu trop poussée dans Camera Raw


----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pense a une "clarté" un peu trop poussée dans Camera Raw


Nan, c'est un coup de filtre Passe-Haut un peu trop poussé (réso web j'ai la main lourde) même si le calque est passé en 50% d'opacité (mode fusion incrustation).

Pour faire bref, en prod print pour faire claquer la netteté (sous Photoshop) tu dupliques ton calque image, tu fais un filtre passe-haut (filtre autres), réglage de 2 à 5 en 300 dpi (1 à 3 en web), tu règles ton seuil pour les pétouilles et les hautes lumières -> puis mode de fusion du calque en incrustation, ensuite tu modifies l'opacité pour obtenir ce que tu souhaites et tu peux faire ton(tes) masquage(s) si besoin sur ce calque.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est à peut près ce que donne le régale "Clarté" de CameraRaw


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (26 Novembre 2009)




----------



## mfay (26 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

lmmm a dit:


> blonde


Pas facile de la regarder dans les yeux


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, le piège a fonctionné   Le cadrage y fait beaucoup


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2009)




----------



## esope (27 Novembre 2009)

_
clic image..._​


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (27 Novembre 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (27 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2009)

A deux pas de la mer


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2009)

Ca fait longtemps que je vous ai pas montré ma lune:


----------



## plo0m (28 Novembre 2009)

Grande discussion avec le shaper sur les mesures précises de la future planche de surfing:


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (29 Novembre 2009)

Bon, mon panoramique de Central Park a disparu... 
Je viens de lire la charte du forum pour publier les photos. Du coups, je remets une autre photo prise le même jour... 

Perso, j'aime bien !


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (30 Novembre 2009)

C'est encore moi ! 


Lumière rasante en fin de journée sur la plage de Langoz à Loctudy...
Aucune retouche de ma part... 


Edit : une retouche de ma part en revanche...une fois c'est suffisant


----------



## the-monk (30 Novembre 2009)

Premier post sur ce topic depuis une éternité : 

*Brocante* *à* *Annecy *:






​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Novembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (30 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (30 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## scaryfan (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonne journée à tous !

_Edit : il va falloir faire un petit effort scaryfan : soit tu choisis d'afficher ta photo en pièce attachée, soit avec les balises (ce qui implique que tu héberges ta photo quelque part sur le web et non en pièce attachée), mais pas les deux. Le cas échéant, jette un coup d'oeil sur ce sujet. Je supprime ton prochain message si ce n'est pas compris _


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> ....​



Y'a un côté "mondrianesque" dans cette image


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2009)

Edit: p'tain c'est quoi ce halo de nioub autour des canards. :mouais:


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2009)

Elle a changé la Tour de Pise...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Edit: p'tain c'est quoi ce halo de nioub autour des canards. :mouais:



Bah, un halo de nioub. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------


----------



## BS0D (1 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## scaryfan (2 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (2 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## willsdorf (2 Décembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (3 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## scaryfan (3 Décembre 2009)

Faut que je mette à faire des beaux cadres, môa !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (3 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Décembre 2009)

Tu portes à gauche ?


----------



## vleroy (3 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu portes à gauche ?



pas plus qu'à droite


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## le_GG (3 Décembre 2009)

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/7603/pontidr1.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde._


----------



## Raf (3 Décembre 2009)

@bcommeberenice : J'y étais aussi, ce week-end sur la cote d'opale, la lumière était superbe vers 16h, mais le vent aussi !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom. ** **)  * ​


----------



## ZePoupi (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (4 Décembre 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2568/4155636297_c3c0781d58_o.jpg


_Edit : Image trop lourde._


----------



## GroDan (4 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (4 Décembre 2009)

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4017/mertft.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde._


----------



## oligo (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2009)




----------



## mfay (5 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## scaryfan (5 Décembre 2009)




----------



## doudou83 (5 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2009)

iso 102 400 ?


----------



## scaryfan (6 Décembre 2009)

Il s'agit d'une diapo scannée !


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Décembre 2009)

:love: Trop marrant cette rencontre avec Azalée...


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

Faut vraiment que t'en postes une par jour ? :sleep:


----------



## GroDan (7 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Faut vraiment que t'en postes une par jour ? :sleep:



Non! 
J'aime bien les tons marrons de celle-ci tout simplement! 
Bonne sieste!


----------



## scaryfan (8 Décembre 2009)




----------



## sonnyboy (8 Décembre 2009)

Z'avez pas eu beau temps apparement...


----------



## oligo (8 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi le vilain trait en haut à gauche ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)

Un avion.
Tu vois pas les petites lumière qui clignotent?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un avion.
> Tu vois pas les petites lumière qui clignotent?



Ah oui.
C'est très laid quand même


----------



## oligo (8 Décembre 2009)

Bah merci!


----------



## willsdorf (8 Décembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi ces traces dans l'escalier? Un avion qui passe ? :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2009)

Si toutes les photos de touristes ressemblaient à ça... :love:
ND POWAH!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Et si tous mes "essais" ressemblaient à ça...
Un, déjà, ce serait pas mal...


----------



## vleroy (9 Décembre 2009)

​
@Dendrimère : sublime


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2009)

_Vous avez oublié que cela reste un fil photo apparemment 
Merci d'en revenir à cela. _


----------



## cornelie (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (9 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

*Bon, j'avoue, j'ai encore fait du grand n'importe quoi, mais c'est pas comme si j'avais pris un pochetron en photo et qu'en tenant compte du fait qu'il soit connu, je la déclare comme étant une de mes plus belles photos. 
Là en l'occurrence, le pochetron se trouve très exactement derrière l'appareil ...  hips ...
A quand un topic "People à la ramasse dont tout le monde se fout ..." ?

PS: c'est quoi le filtre utilisé pour que le sujet soit tout rouge ?
J'ai pas trouvé le filtre Beaujolais dans la CS4, qqn peut m'aider? ​* ​


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (10 Décembre 2009)




----------



## fanou (10 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (10 Décembre 2009)

Mr Yvos, je constate que j'ai été victime d'une censure insoutenable  je veux bien admettre une certaine ironie que vous avez su détecter mais sachez que je prie chaque jour pour que ce lieu devienne un lieu d'échange amical sans oublier de prendre un petit cierge. La preuve :





​
@ fanou: quel cadrage


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2009)

Vleroy: aucune censure de ma part. C'était ta deuxième photo de la journée. Certes, tu indiquais ne pas reposter tout de suite pour compenser...enfin, la dernière fois que tu as dit cela, tu n'as pas tenu ton engagement


----------



## soget (10 Décembre 2009)




----------



## freefalling (11 Décembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (11 Décembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## sylver (12 Décembre 2009)




----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2009)




----------



## joanes (12 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## scaryfan (12 Décembre 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (12 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## scaryfan (13 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Voilà ! Après avoir un peu merdé la dernière fois, je vous propose une belle photo que j'aime beaucoup. J'ai essayé d'attendre d'avoir un mat bien droit (vagues) et la proue du bateau devant les rochers&#8230; Prise en Grèce. Effet artistique plus ou moins recherché; j'avoue !


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (13 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Voilà ! Après avoir un peu merdé la dernière fois, je vous propose une belle photo que j'aime beaucoup. J'ai essayé d'attendre d'avoir un mat bien droit (vagues) et la proue du bateau devant les rochers Prise en Grèce. Effet artistique plus ou moins recherché; j'avoue !



Ton cadrage est super bancal et ta photo est déséquilibrée  : tout est dans le côté droit et en bas. Les rochers sont assez disgracieux. Et ça penche (la référence, c'est pas le mat mais la mer)  :style:*



_* si je dis cela, c'est que je suis le champion pour les photos penchées _


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Je trouvais les rochers pas mal parce qu'ils vont bien avec la coque. Mais je prends en note !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ton cadrage est super bancal et ta photo est déséquilibrée  : tout est dans le côté droit et en bas. Les rochers sont assez disgracieux. Et ça penche (la référence, c'est pas le mat mais la mer)  :style:*
> 
> 
> _* si je dis cela, c'est que je suis le champion pour les photos penchées _


 
Elle est très bien sa photo quoi. Qu'est-ce que tu peux être conventionnel!


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Elle est très bien sa photo quoi. Qu'est-ce que tu peux être conventionnel!


Aucune allusion n'est ce pas ! 
Non, mais je prends note, je photographie en amateuriste total, mais autant faire ça bien !


----------



## scaryfan (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (14 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Une autre, de Russie, je cherchais l'effet Bleu ciel/bâtiment&#8230;


----------



## Mr Fon (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## pascal_rouen (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (15 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2009)

_Attention à éviter les séries (cela dit, tu ne serais pas le seul). Ne pas hésiter à sélectionner le meilleur et renvoyer à une galerie complète hors du sujet._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Attention à éviter les séries (cela dit, tu ne serais pas le seul). Ne pas hésiter à sélectionner le meilleur et renvoyer à une galerie complète hors du sujet._



Pourquoi berenice elle le fait depuis un an et demi alors ?


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2009)

_C'est une de mes faiblesses : j'ai "envisagé" les photos de bcommeberenice comme une sorte de chronique quotidienne, un peu moins comme un écoulage de stock qui était, me semble-t-il, le premier des travers visés par ce principe. Mais je conçois que cela paraisse injuste. Cela dit, je n'ai supprimé aucun message ni boulé personne._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _C'est une de mes faiblesses : j'ai "envisagé" les photos de bcommeberenice comme une sorte de chronique quotidienne, un peu moins comme un écoulage de stock qui était, me semble-t-il, le premier des travers visés par ce principe. Mais je conçois que cela paraisse injuste. Cela dit, je n'ai supprimé aucun message ni boulé personne._



Et ce serai pas plus mieux de créer un fil rien que pour elle dans le genre "les chroniques quotidiennes de berenice" ?
On serai pas obliger de s'apercevoir qu'elle tourne en rond. 
Sinon, je peux aussi me barrer, c'est vrai.
Je vais plutôt faire ça, ouais.


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et ce serai pas plus mieux de créer un fil rien que pour elle dans le genre "les chroniques quotidiennes de berenice" ?
> On serai pas obliger de s'apercevoir qu'elle tourne en rond.
> Sinon, je peux aussi me barrer, c'est vrai.
> Je vais plutôt faire ça, ouais.



Te donne pas cette peine surtout! 
Faisons plus simple, comme je peux difficilement éviter les séries étant donné mon lieu d'habitation, je ne reviendrai poster ici que quand j'aurai déménagé! 

J'espère t'avoir permis de te défouler un minimum, ça va mieux?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Te donne pas cette peine surtout!
> Faisons plus simple, comme je peux difficilement éviter les séries étant donné mon lieu d'habitation, je ne reviendrai poster ici que quand j'aurai déménagé!
> 
> J'espère t'avoir permis de te défouler un minimum, ça va mieux?



Le débat n'est pas là.
Une fois de plus il porte sur la nécessité/le besoin de poster une photo absolument tous les jours.
Est-ce bien raisonnable ?
Ce qui ne retire rien à tes photos.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Te donne pas cette peine surtout!
> Faisons plus simple, comme je peux difficilement éviter les séries étant donné mon lieu d'habitation, je ne reviendrai poster ici que quand j'aurai déménagé!
> 
> J'espère t'avoir permis de te défouler un minimum, ça va mieux?



Ah ui ? Diane Grimonet, elle fait comment ? Zohreh Soleiman ? Françoise Huguier ? 
Et dans la mesure où ça te tient vraiment à coeur, tu te sens vraiment obligée de poster autant ?
J'ai rien contre toi, je suis personne pour juger de ton travail et encore moins te dire d'arrêter de poster. Chacun sa vision. 
Mais tu veux pas juste te limiter un peu ? 

Sinon, le jour où j'aurai besoin de me défouler... je dis pas, c'est pas révérencieux.


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Décembre 2009)

Message reçu! 
Sujet clos! 
Ce n'était juste pas un bon jour!


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
je vais juste me permettre de faire deux ou trois petites remarques parce que je trouve que ce fil est devenu tout simplement détestable alors même qu'il faisait mon petit bonheur quotidien. Voir les photos que les autres veulent me montrer et qu'ils considèrent comme belles je trouve ça très bien! Je fais de la photo depuis 20 ans avec une bonne pause à cause du numérique et de la perte de mon labo (manque de place) et je trouve que tous les commentaires à deux balles venant souvent d'anti-spécialistes (attention je sais que certains d'entre vous sont des pros) me donnent la tremblotte à chaque fois que je veux poster quelque chose qui me touche... Vous savez à une certaine époque on vous disait que votre photo était une daube sans même regarder le sujet, à cause du grain, du tirage, du développement... J'ai eu des coups de boules/boulet fort désagréables (et me prenant un peu de haut, attention à l'explosion des chevilles) et j'ai du mal à comprendre sur quel genre de site l'on est. Alors personnellement je ne poste plus (je sais que certains s'en féliciteront) et je trouve que c'est dommage, il m'est arrivé de poster parce que j'étais heureux de mon développement ou de la manière dont j'avais poussé mon film, alors désolé la photo peut sembler banale, mais voilà on regarde pas tous la même chose.... 
D'autre part pour tous les "Maîtres" de passages, souvent désagréables, j'aimerai leur signaler qu'ils parlent parfois à outrance, et avec beaucoup de certitudes, de sujets auxquels ils ne connaissent rien (je parle de science en particulier et bien que je sois du domaine je ne démolie pourtant personne...) ce qui est normal, on est pas là (toujours de mon point de vue) pour s'en prendre pleins la tronche mais juste pour partager.... Et l'on est pas tous graphiste ou photographe pro (et dans ce cas là on sait que l'on remplit plus un contrat qu'un critère de beauté subjectif) mais l'on s'autorise encore à avoir une envie de partager ce que l'on ressent comme quelque chose de beau... 
Enfin, on est pas tous des adeptes du numériques, faire des temps longs avec sa petite télécommande et son super autofocus c'est bien et ça donne de très beaux résultats (sur 1000 photos au moins une) mais il y a aussi des gens qui apprécient de voir ce que donne une photo faite par un type qui fait tout manuellement.... 
Enfin bon, en tout cas j'adore ce que fait bcommebérénice et je mettais mon grain de sable parce que, comme je le disais, ce fil devient un petit peu stressant, et qu'en plus on risque de perdre une personne qui fait de très belles choses et a tout mon soutien... 
Désolé pour la longueur, c'est juste que je suis un peu déçu de la tournure des choses et je trouve cela oppressant d'être jugé à tout va.... Et si, comme souvent en photo, le problème est de savoir qui pisse le plus loin, je vous rassure, ne me démolissez plus, j'en suis encore à éviter mes pieds....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Ouvre les yeux Ernest. On parle de quantité. Pas de qualité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je vais juste me permettre de faire deux ou trois petites remarques parce que je trouve que ce fil est devenu tout simplement détestable alors même qu'il faisait mon petit bonheur quotidien. Voir les photos que les autres veulent me montrer et qu'ils considèrent comme belles je trouve ça très bien! Je fais de la photo depuis 20 ans avec une bonne pause à cause du numérique et de la perte de mon labo (manque de place) et je trouve que tous les commentaires à deux balles venant souvent d'anti-spécialistes (attention je sais que certains d'entre vous sont des pros) me donnent la tremblotte à chaque fois que je veux poster quelque chose qui me touche... Vous savez à une certaine époque on vous disait que votre photo était une daube sans même regarder le sujet, à cause du grain, du tirage, du développement... J'ai eu des coups de boules/boulet fort désagréables (et me prenant un peu de haut, attention à l'explosion des chevilles) et j'ai du mal à comprendre sur quel genre de site l'on est. Alors personnellement je ne poste plus (je sais que certains s'en féliciteront) et je trouve que c'est dommage, il m'est arrivé de poster parce que j'étais heureux de mon développement ou de la manière dont j'avais poussé mon film, alors désolé la photo peut sembler banale, mais voilà on regarde pas tous la même chose....
> D'autre part pour tous les "Maîtres" de passages, souvent désagréables, j'aimerai leur signaler qu'ils parlent parfois à outrance, et avec beaucoup de certitudes, de sujets auxquels ils ne connaissent rien (je parle de science en particulier et bien que je sois du domaine je ne démolie pourtant personne...) ce qui est normal, on est pas là (toujours de mon point de vue) pour s'en prendre pleins la tronche mais juste pour partager.... Et l'on est pas tous graphiste ou photographe pro (et dans ce cas là on sait que l'on remplit plus un contrat qu'un critère de beauté subjectif) mais l'on s'autorise encore à avoir une envie de partager ce que l'on ressent comme quelque chose de beau...
> Enfin, on est pas tous des adeptes du numériques, faire des temps longs avec sa petite télécommande et son super autofocus c'est bien et ça donne de très beaux résultats (sur 1000 photos au moins une) mais il y a aussi des gens qui apprécient de voir ce que donne une photo faite par un type qui fait tout manuellement....
> ...



Personne n'a parlé de qualité des photos.
On a juste parlé de quantité.

Edit: mUrde, grillé par le petit...


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouvre les yeux Ernest. On parle de quantité. Pas de qualité.



Désolé Ô centre du monde, je donnais simplement mon avis sur le fil en général...
je sus content que vous ne m'ayez pas lu ou compris, faute de pisser loin je pisse dans un violon...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Désolé Ô centre du monde, je donnais simplement mon avis sur le fil en général...



   
T'es mignon toi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Désolé Ô centre du monde, je donnais simplement mon avis sur le fil en général...
> je sus content que vous ne m'ayez pas lu ou compris, faute de pisser loin je pisse dans un violon...



Si si on a bien lu. Toi tu parles de jugement sur la qualité.
Nous non.

La preuve:




FataMorgana a dit:


> Vous savez à une certaine époque on vous disait que votre photo était une daube sans même regarder le sujet, à cause du grain, du tirage, du développement... J'ai eu des coups de boules/boulet fort désagréables (et me prenant un peu de haut, attention à l'explosion des chevilles) et j'ai du mal à comprendre sur quel genre de site l'on est. Alors personnellement je ne poste plus (je sais que certains s'en féliciteront) et je trouve que c'est dommage, il m'est arrivé de poster parce que j'étais heureux de mon développement ou de la manière dont j'avais poussé mon film, alors désolé la photo peut sembler banale, mais voilà on regarde pas tous la même chose....
> D'autre part pour tous les "Maîtres" de passages, souvent désagréables, j'aimerai leur signaler qu'ils parlent parfois à outrance, et avec beaucoup de certitudes, de sujets auxquels ils ne connaissent rien (je parle de science en particulier et bien que je sois du domaine je ne démolie pourtant personne...) ce qui est normal, on est pas là (toujours de mon point de vue) pour s'en prendre pleins la tronche mais juste pour partager.... Et l'on est pas tous graphiste ou photographe pro (et dans ce cas là on sait que l'on remplit plus un contrat qu'un critère de beauté subjectif) mais l'on s'autorise encore à avoir une envie de partager ce que l'on ressent comme quelque chose de beau...



Toi parler de qualité



yvos a dit:


> _Attention à éviter les séries (cela dit, tu ne serais pas le seul). Ne pas hésiter à sélectionner le meilleur et renvoyer à une galerie complète hors du sujet._



Nous parler de quantité

Toi y en a compris ?




Lequel est hors sujet?


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Décembre 2009)

Pas touche aux photos de Bérénice ! Certes les sujets sont souvent identiques mais j'y trouve très souvent une part de poésie... C'est peut-être dans les infimes variations que je trouve mon bonheur. Elle peut bien photographier mille fois la même plage si à chaque fois j'y vois quelque chose de différent.

juste pour ne pas flooder




.


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si si on a bien lu. Toi tu parles de jugement sur la qualité.
> Nous non.
> 
> La preuve:
> ...



Moi y en a parlé de l'ensemble du sujet.... Pas rapport direct avec discussion à vous? 
lo compris? 
Moi y a pas vouloir faire ombre à mâle dominant moi donné avis...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Moi y en a parlé de l'ensemble du sujet.... Pas rapport direct avec discussion à vous?
> lo compris?
> Moi y a pas vouloir faire ombre à mâle dominant moi donné avis...



Les critiques ont été autorisées par les modos, ce qui, semble-t-il, est apprécié des participants.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Moi y en a parlé de l'ensemble du sujet.... Pas rapport direct avec discussion à vous?
> lo compris?
> Moi y a pas vouloir faire ombre à mâle dominant moi donné avis...



Et donc, bien évidemment, tu viens donc de relire les 15435 posts du sujet pour appuyer cet avis ?


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et donc, bien évidemment, tu viens donc de relire les 15435 posts du sujet pour appuyer cet avis ?



Je le suivais régulièrement, et j'y participais à l'occasion... et j'exprime simplement mon regret d'une certaine forme de dérive à mes yeux... Après avoir raison ou non je m'en fiche... Désolé de m'exprimer, ça n'arrivera plus... 
En plus là je fatigue parce que se justifier pour tout juste pour avoir donné son avis c'est crevant.... Et puis avoir raison je m'en fou: je parle de mon ressenti, désolé si ça n'intéresse personne...


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2009)

_Alors on va se calmer un peu, le temps que je vous propose une réponse sur ce que tu évoques (et d'autres), FataMorgana. _


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2009)

_Quand je dis de se calmer, j'aimerais bien être entendu, hein 

Bon, FataMorgana, tu évoques une ambiance qui s'est détériorée. Je vais te faire une confidence : je pense un peu la même chose. Il y a des personnalités qui s'expriment à travers la virulence, c'est un fait (peut-être par lassitude)....et il y a aussi des ego de "photographes" qu'il ne faut surtout pas froisser, et d'autres qui soufflent tanquillement sur les braises...Bref, cela manque largement de *légèreté et de tolérance*, dans les deux sens. 

Alors pour rappeler des évidences, *il n'est pas demandé d'être professionnel en photo ic*i, les pages récentes (mais aussi anciennes) l'attestent, mais juste un peu d'exigence et de sélection sur ce que l'on fait. C'est en cela qu'on parle de "plus belles" photos. *J'ai réouvert la possibilité d' émettre des "critiques"*, afin de rendre le fil un peu moins "sec" et montrer aussi que ceux qui sont virulents savent aussi conseiller et aider. Un coup de pied au cul pour dire qu'un cadrage est pourri, cela fait de mal à personne (j'en subis encore chaque jour et j'en suis reconnaissant  ) 
Cela a marché un peu au début et cela s'est de nouveau estompé. 

Mais fondamentalement, lorsqu'on publie ici ou partout où il y a un minimum d'interactivité, c'est qu'on accepte d'être critiqué, en bien ou en mal. Je passe sur les insultes ou les jugements lapidaires distillés par mp auxquels je n'ai généralement pas accès (cela dit, question critique, un :love:, c'est pas spécialement plus construit qu'un  ...c'est sûr que cela flatte) et que je ne pourrais, malheureusement jamais réguler (et c'est tant mieux). Cela, c'est à vous le gérer, tant que cela ne dérive pas à l'insulte. Les autres, je les gère.

Une limite maximale fixée à une photo par jour, ce qui a induit un effet pervers : certains fonctionnent ou ont fonctionné en mode automatique (parfois, cela permet d'ailleurs de connaitre les horaires de leur pose café ou de leur réveil du matin  ), avec plus ou moins de bonheur. C'est un challenge difficile à relever si on évite de tomber dans l'autosatisfaction.

La conjonction de deux, c'est que plus on poste, plus on s'expose et plus, forcément, on risque d'être critiqué. Difficile de produire de beaux clichés chaque jour sans sombrer dans la facilité.

Sur la page précédente, il y a un échange musclé entre bcommeberenice et khyu, sur l'aspect "série" et postage automatique. Khyu donne un avis virulent que j'ai failli censurer, mais je pense qu'il est utile le fond (lorqu'on retire les épines et les tessons de bouteilles inclus dedans) et reste intéressant - se renouveler, poster moins mais mieux - et pas spécialement pour bcommeberenice (j'ai expliqué pourquoi elle jouissait de ce que certains appelleront un passe-droit) mais aussi, et surtout, pour les autres. BcB lui répond clairement et l'affaire est close.

_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Décembre 2009)

Paix sur terre comme au ciel... ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Quand je dis de se calmer, j'aimerais bien être entendu, hein
> 
> Bon, FataMorgana, tu évoques une ambiance qui s'est détériorée. Je vais te faire une confidence : je pense un peu la même chose. Il y a des personnalités qui s'expriment à travers la virulence, c'est un fait (peut-être par lassitude)....et il y a aussi des ego de "photographes" qu'il ne faut surtout pas froisser, et d'autres qui soufflent tanquillement sur les braises...Bref, cela manque largement de *légèreté et de tolérance*, dans les deux sens.
> 
> ...



Houla! Je ne pensais pas déchaîner autant de passion! 
En général je ne répond pas aux commentaires sur les fils, et ne suis pas d'un caractère susceptible, mais ce midi j'étais d'humeur ... chafouine! 
Je me suis expliquée avec Kyu en privé. Je reconnais le bien fondé de ses remarques et de celles de Fab Fab même si je n'en aime pas la forme! 
Je vais donc faire un effort dorénavant de sélection.
Merci à mes défenseurs, ça me touche! 

L'affaire est donc définitivement close pour moi aussi!


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai des souvenirs confus de 'l'inauguration' de la cabane. Je devais avoir 5 ou 6 ans et mon oncle, tonnelier de son état, avait recyclé une vieille cuve en abri pour les outils nécessaires à l'entretien de la vigne de mon père. Avec un sens de la mesure bien à lui, un panneau sur lequel était peint "Villa Courtefrippe" (je me rends compte que j'ignore toujours le sens véritable de ce nom) était fièrement vissé au dessus d'une porte découpée dans les _douèles_. Je me souviens de ces _douèles_, lattes de bois arrondies par l'eau bouillante qui séchaient des mois au soleil de la cour, maintenues par des fers à cheval, avant de devenir des tonneaux.
Cette inauguration avait du être fêtée avec force coudes levés et bouteilles qui dansaient dans une bassine de métal emplie d'eau fraîche. La fête.

Il y eu bien d'autres vendanges et bien d'autres fêtes. Pour moi, cela n'avait pas d'importance : j'étais loin, et si peu intéressé&#8230;

Mon fils a 3 mois. Il ne connaitra jamais les grandes tablées de vendanges en famille. Parce que mon père, mon oncle sont maintenant trop vieux pour récolter le raisin et lever le coude, que ceux qui sont en état de le faire habitent trop loin, ou ne sont pas intéressés, et que les autres, les 'vieux', sont morts.

Les deux survivants de cette époque connaissent bien la route du petit cimetière : ils ont suivi assez de cercueils pour la faire les yeux fermés. Tous leurs potes dorment là bas maintenant.

Parce que c'est dans la logique, la Villa Courtefrippe s'envole au vent. Ce vent qui nous dit : "les amours, les vies ne sont pas faits pour durer".

Mon père a filée la vigne a un planteur de maïs. Mais en attendant que les champs changent, les ceps se tordent encore. Un jour, cette cuve, dont le bois est porteur de tant de souvenirs,  rejoindra la bande de potes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Issue d'une très longue série sur le quartier de Mériadeck (Bordeaux)  cliché jusqu'alors inexploité. Ouaip bon on dirait pas mais si.​


----------



## scaryfan (16 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2009)

_Edit: Sais-tu lire????
Le débat est clos. Point. Inutile de remettre encore 10 balles dans le bouzin._



​


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2009)

ça donne soif tout ces discours


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2009)

Avis à tous: ban temporaire du sujet pour ceux qui s'écartent des règles. Les commentaires sur les photos. Point barre
Ban à durée indéterminée du sujet pour ceux qui en rajoutent pour parader. A croire que c'est plutôt cela qui vous intéresse.

Capice?


----------



## cornelie (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Raf (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## fanou (17 Décembre 2009)

J'aime bien l'impression qu'elle donne de tomber...


----------



## plovemax (17 Décembre 2009)

Paski.pne a dit:


> vautour au resto
> ​


emme apsenet


----------



## scaryfan (18 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2009)

_Attention au postage quotidien systématique. _


----------



## lmmm (18 Décembre 2009)




----------



## macmarco (18 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Attention au postage quotidien systématique. _


Voire même au postage quotidien systématique de tous les jours.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement les posts quotidiens de tous les jours, ça pue grave... 

Ce qu'il faudrait... c'est peut être leur arracher les burnes, puis les jeter dans un gros trou (qu'ils auraient creusé eux même... je crois qu'ils s'y emploient déjà..) et recouvrir tout ça de chaux vive...

Ah... la Yougoslavie me manque...

Mais revenons à nos moutons...


----------



## iFabien (19 Décembre 2009)

diagonales perdues


----------



## jahrom (19 Décembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Effectivement les posts quotidiens de tous les jours, ça pue grave...
> 
> Ce qu'il faudrait... c'est peut être leur arracher les burnes, puis les jeter dans un gros trou (qu'ils auraient creusé eux même... je crois qu'ils s'y emploient déjà..) et recouvrir tout ça de chaux vive...
> 
> ...



:love: Le contraste entre les propos et la photo est hilarant !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2009)

Et en plus elle est floue!


----------



## Raf (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (19 Décembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais revenons à nos moutons...



T'as de drôles de moutons chez toi !!


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Macuserman (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2009)

Te laisse pas faire Bérénice, ce ne sont que des petits jaloux   

Pour éviter le flood (itou), et parce que je ne poste pas toujours systématiquement :

*C'est le moment de faire votre choix*






:rateau:​


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## plovemax (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Décembre 2009)

​
Difficile de passer après toi JP. Une photo pleine de délicatesse et pourtant forte dans ses couleurs (quel bleu !). Quel jeu de contraste entre les formes abruptes des rochers et cette eau qui a la finesse de la soie. Et, ne parlons pas du cadrage... Grande classe


----------



## naturalbornsamy (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonnes fêtes à tous


----------



## freefalling (20 Décembre 2009)

Joli sapin :rateau:


----------



## willsdorf (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## scaryfan (21 Décembre 2009)




----------



## iFabien (21 Décembre 2009)

Rosace


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)




----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2009)

Tu fais comment pour calculer le rapport temps d'expo / ouverture avec une exposition aussi longue  ?

Voilà qui m'intrigue.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Tu fais comment pour calculer le rapport temps d'expo / ouverture avec une exposition aussi longue  ?
> 
> Voilà qui m'intrigue.


Voir en cuisine pour les explications


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2009)

Tant d'explication pour une photo même pas floue !!!


----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2009)

A bin oui, la superposition 

merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss: cette photo est vraiment superbe, dommage que je ne puisse faire ça avec du compact&#8230; !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

Balance des blancs à revoir non?


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2009)

_On se disperse un peu sur les comm', nan?  _


----------



## Macuserman (22 Décembre 2009)

L'Angleterre sous les cieux&#8230; Heathrow bondé&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (22 Décembre 2009)

@macuserman : je vois que tu as édité ta photo initiale que tu qualifiais de photo architecturale. Ce genre photographique qui n'est pas particulièrement le mien nécessite de jouer sur les lignes, les courbes pour rendre la composition homogène, ce qui dans ton cas n'était pas possible tant les plans se superposaient. Regarde la galerie de jp sur Flickr, tu as d'excellents exemples, notamment une sur le centre de nice 
Il est un fait certain que l'endroit que tu avais choisi présente un intérêt photographique, surtout en fin d'après midi avec les lumières rasantes et les reflets possibles. Pour ne pas flooder, le voilà sous un autre angle 





<< plus grand >>​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>




Note pour ceux qui m'ont pourri par CdB à propos de mon commentaire sur une photo où l'on voyait un effet d'avion qui passe très laid:
On peut faire une jolie photo avec un avion qui passe. La preuve est la.
Bravo JPMiss.


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

Un tantinet mou du point, non?


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un tantinet mou du point, non?



Peux-tu être plus explicite svp car je ne suis pas un habitué du langage technique photo ? :rose:

veux-tu dire que la mise au point n'est pas bonne ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

en fait, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas tout à fait le point. Presque, mais pas tout à fait.
En général (en tout cas en vidéo) on dit que le point est mou


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> en fait, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas tout à fait le point. Presque, mais pas tout à fait.
> En général (en tout cas en vidéo) on dit que le point est mou



Ok, merci ... je ferai gaffe la prochaine fois 

Faut dire qu'avec ma vue, faut que je m'accroche, sans lunette


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Décembre 2009)

Pierre, feuille, papier, ciseaux ?

Feuille !


----------



## momo-fr (22 Décembre 2009)

Une perspective à sec


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On peut faire une jolie photo avec un avion qui passe.


On voit aussi un flash iridium en haut à droite


----------



## vleroy (23 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## iota (23 Décembre 2009)




----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2009)

MACBA


​


----------



## sandy-1977 (24 Décembre 2009)

Période de fêtes oblige  je vous souhaite à tous de passer d'agréables moments en familles, entre amis


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (24 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Pas facile de passer après Fogenne pas vrai?


----------



## lmmm (24 Décembre 2009)

C est l' intention qui compte,parait-il ...


----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2009)

Noêl, Noêl... bientôt huit semaines que l'on nous prépare, et que comme des bons petits militaires, nous nous préparons à cet évènement féérique. Bien évidemment, si on y réfléchit deux minutes, en dehors de quelques cathos farouches et ancrés dans la tradition, cela confine au ridicule absolu. Mais que néni! noêl restera noêl! C'est féérique et cela n'est pas discutable. Tout le monde se prépare donc avec en arrière plan pour les enfants le déballage des cadeaux : "youpi, j'ai ce que j'avais commandé" qui flatte l'égo des parents qui ont su décrypter le marketing ahurissant de cette année et qui n'est pas sans nous rappeler quand nous aussi nous nous jetions sur ces boites bariolées regorgeant de playmobils, barbie ou ken...

Pour les plus récalcitrants ou ceux qui voudraient s'affranchir de ce rite millénaire, il reste pour consolation le gueuleton de famille. Incontournable...

Hier soir, ma petite dernière fêtait noêl. Oui le 23, parce que cela arrangeait les adultes. Féérie, oui mais selon iCal ma chérie. Je l'ai eue au téléphone. Son plus beau cadeau, ça aurait été de voir son papa, mais ça les adultes en ont décidé autrement. Ils te laissent mon amour comme seule féérie le bonheur d'avoir un tas de cadeaux chez maman et un tas chez papa. Et de t'initier à ce que notre société consumériste fait de mieux en la matière, un doublé de féérie...

Alors parce que j'ai entendu ta souffrance que je partage, je vais poster ici un cliché façon Magie, version féérie, avec la neige en prime. Façon noêl! Allez plus que quelques heures et quelques jours pour te retrouver, pour que ce monde absurde redevienne normal... et il sera temps 



​


----------



## LeProf (25 Décembre 2009)

Faites hier après midi lors d'une ballade autour de l'ancienne saline


----------



## quenaur (25 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

*Allez, on va dire que c'est de circonstance ...
(Pour les bigleux, oui, c'est très très noir)*​


----------



## cornelie (26 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2009)

Portrait de nuit (pour changer des images pleines de lumières en cette période de fête ^^)​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Bon à 15 mn près, j'espère que l'on ne va pas me bourrer le mou ...​


----------



## joanes (27 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## scaryfan (27 Décembre 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, c'est bien dommage d'avoir coupé la queue de ce cormoran et d'avoir pris le risque de vider la mer non ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour, c'est bien dommage d'avoir coupé la queue de ce cormoran et d'avoir pris le risque de vider la mer non ?


C'est pas la queue qui est coupée mais son ombre. Quand au penché on a déjà vu bien pire et en l'occurrence je ne trouve pas ça gênant étant donné la bonne gestion de la profondeur de champs.
L'expo est par ailleurs très réussie.

PPF:


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui, l'exposition est très réussie et la composition très agréable et c'est ce qui me fait regretter ces petits détails.


----------



## plo0m (27 Décembre 2009)

Perso j'aime beaucoup le cormoran, je ne trouve pas l'horizon particulièrement penché (en même temps je ne suis pas surexcité par le postérieur des diptères), et les couleurs comme la compo sont sublimes.

Sinon j'ai fait ça


----------



## scaryfan (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Raf (28 Décembre 2009)

@bcommeberenice, ça tombe bien comme contraste, ce n'était pas prémédité !


----------



## plo0m (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2009)

Caro, il ne suffit pas de faire une photo d'enfant (même exotique) pour en faire une belle photo.
Ta composition est très approximative: le sujet est en plein milieu mais il est cadré trop bas et les 2 adultes derrière semblent avoir été décapité d'un coup de machette rotatif...


----------



## maquinetauche (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2009)

C'est une blague ?
Si oui, elle est excellente.
Si non.
Ben... :rateau:


----------



## plo0m (29 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Caro, il ne suffit pas de faire une photo d'enfant (même exotique) pour en faire une belle photo.
> Ta composition est très approximative: le sujet est en plein milieu mais il est cadré trop bas et les 2 adultes derrière semblent avoir été décapité d'un coup de machette rotatif...


Je trouve cette remarque à mourir de rire quand on voit d'autres photos d'enfant, à commencer par cette même page :mouais: 
La photo de caro est certes centrée, mais ça se justifie par les motifs du second plan (contrairement à d'autres que tu n'as pas flinguées). 

Je la trouve belle, cette photo. Par contre la vitesse est limite, c'est un peu flou


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas l'avoir "flingué". Il me semble que j'ai été plutôt modéré dans mon commentaire...
Pour l'autre photo d'enfant que tu évoque j'avoue que je ne l'avais même pas vue tellement elle n'a aucun intérêt...
Pour en revenir à la photo de Caro il me semble qu'il n'aurait pas fallu grand chose pour qu'elle soit beaucoup mieux (comme par exemple une légère flexion des genoux et un petit pas de côté) et c'est pourquoi j'ai pointé ses défauts.


----------



## LeProf (29 Décembre 2009)

Et oui, encore un portrait de ma fille, déguisée en petit lutin à la patinoire...




Format RAW, légère retouche de l'exposition, balance des blancs personnalisée sur le boitier (eos 50D + 70-300 4-5,6 IS USM ... mici Papa Noel)

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez, n'hésitez pas, je souhaite progresser


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Et oui, encore un portrait de ma fille, déguisée en petit lutin à la patinoire...



_Cela fait beaucoup en si peu de temps  : attend d'avoir des clichés qui te plaisent et propose le meilleur _




LeProf a dit:


> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez, n'hésitez pas, je souhaite progresser



_Ce n'est pas le but premier de ce fil : d'autres sujets permettront de collecter tous les commentaires et de s'étendre sur la technique. Sinon, c'est sombre et flou et le peu que l'on voit de ta fille ne pourra probablement émouvoir que sa famille _


----------



## LeProf (29 Décembre 2009)

Merci Yvos, je tiendrai compte de tes remarques pour la suite 

PS: merci pour le lien, je n'avais pas du tout remarqué ce sujet


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Décembre 2009)

Quand je lis une remarque constructive de Jp, je note très sérieusement (ce n'était qu'un groupe d'enfants assez jeunes, on peut le voir à leurs petits bras). 

Depuis des années, je ne fais jamais de photos d'enfants pour l'exotisme. Je leur parle, et la plupart du temps, je les connais assez bien. Je tente de garder celles qui me touchent particulièrement -- et je me trompe souvent, je le vois bien. Les yeux de cet enfant étaient particulièrement vivants. Mais la photo n'était pas top, elle est floue, en effet, je m'en excuse. J'ai un nouvel appareil que je tente d'apprivoiser au mieux de ma connaissance actuelle.

---

Les photos qu'on voit sur ce site (une bonne partie) sont magnifiques, quasi professionnelles. Souvent, à couper le souffle. J'apprends beaucoup. 

C'est clair: il est temps que je suive une formation. Et c'est par ailleurs grâce aux visites que j'ai faites ici que j'ai eu ce désir. Je remercie donc. 

Et pour ne pas flooder. 

_Chauffeur rencontrant sa femme et sa fille qu'il n'a pas vues depuis des mois. Il ne les embrassera pas, leur parlera à peine. Mais donnera à sa femme quelques dollars avant de repartir pour Kinshasa. Moment qui durera moins de 5 minutes -- Décembre 2009

_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Format RAW, légère retouche de l'exposition, balance des blancs personnalisée sur le boitier (eos 50D + 70-300 4-5,6 IS USM ... mici Papa Noel)



Manifestement cette balance des blancs n'est pas adaptée du tout... 

Mieux vaut laisser ton APN la définir lui-même dans un premier temps.


----------



## VAG38 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Sténopé réalisé sur le marché de Crolles ( Isère ). Format 6x6 

http://www.m-g-photo.book.fr/


----------



## freefalling (30 Décembre 2009)

format original


----------



## maquinetauche (30 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (30 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2009)

@maquinetauche : cadrage? sujet, intérêt, traitement? :mouais:


----------



## willsdorf (31 Décembre 2009)




----------



## LeProf (31 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Décembre 2009)

J'ai chargé cet mouette parisienne mais rieuse de vous souhaiter une
* bonne et heureuse année 2010*



​


----------



## VAG38 (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, et mes meilleurs voeux à toutes et à tous.


----------



## plo0m (31 Décembre 2009)




----------



## plo0m (1 Janvier 2010)

Et une pour aujourd'hui: Daddy's jacket's wayyyyyy too big

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/842/20091219mg6683.jpg


_Edit : Image trop lourde (150Ko max)_


----------



## yvos (1 Janvier 2010)

_Pour information : réouverture du Suprem Editing (Picouto,  ), pour 2009 cette fois._






_Et bonne année à tous  _


----------



## quenaur (1 Janvier 2010)

[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dead head (2 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (2 Janvier 2010)

Meilleurs voeux a tous ...


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## plo0m (2 Janvier 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Et une pour aujourd'hui: Daddy's jacket's wayyyyyy too big
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/842/20091219mg6683.jpg
> 
> ...



Flute, désolé, mon script a couillé.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2010)

*Une bien bonne d'année 2010*
Avec de nouveaux horizons pour vous toutes et tous


----------



## GroDan (3 Janvier 2010)

Pareil que momo:rose:






Komplex Kapharnaum_Citée Révée​


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2010)

Abstraction sur la plage


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2010)

>> plus grand, c'est plus mieux <<​


----------



## plo0m (3 Janvier 2010)

La suite de la série sino-française


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2010)

_N'oublie pas, plo0m, que les séries sont, dans la mesure du possible, à éviter ici  Ceci dit, très bel instant _


----------



## plo0m (3 Janvier 2010)

La seule unité ce sont les personnage, j'appelle ça une série parce qu'elles ont été prises la même semaine avec des amis vivant habituellement à 10 000 bornes 

Les séries sont à éviter, même si on les poste séparément? Pourquoi? (c'est juste une question  )


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2010)

Paske   

Sans doute pour éviter un effet de lassitude à la longue


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Les séries sont à éviter, même si on les poste séparément? Pourquoi? (c'est juste une question  )



_Pour éviter effectivement la lassitude, simplement. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tes clichés sont lassants (c'est tout le contraire, pour l'instant ) mais autant que cela soit clair. Rien ne t'interdit d'engager les membres à aller voir l'intégralité d'une série sur ton site, d'ailleurs_


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2010)




----------



## scaryfan (3 Janvier 2010)

Pas nette partout...


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2010)

C'est surtout la composition avec ton format exotique qui cloche 
bref où ton recadrage n'est pas judicieux ou tu as shooté un peu trop tôt pour avoir plus de largeur
j'aime bien les formats exotiques mais là je ne crois pas que tu aies fait du 6x17 en portrait, hein?

sinon avec un hélico, j'aime bien ça


----------



## willsdorf (4 Janvier 2010)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2010)

Le sable est une matière a voir&#8230;






Fin de la série&#8230;​


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2010)

momo-fr a dit:


> Le sable est une matière a voir
> 
> 
> ​



le givre aussi 



​


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> le givre aussi



Oui, et la glace aussi






:rateau:​


----------



## plo0m (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour rester dans le thème:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Janvier 2010)




----------



## cornelie (6 Janvier 2010)




----------



## plo0m (6 Janvier 2010)

Et nous restons dans le thème du pelage de roubignoles (mais point ne s'agit-il d'une série, la première était un toit de voiture en 2008, en sortant de garde en normandie, celle-ci est prise sur ma terrasse, à nantes, il y a 30 minutes  )


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Janvier 2010)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de glace! 




​


----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2010)

De la glace? Avec le froid qu'il fait? Pffff un grog oui 



​
sinon, j'ai vu ça et je dois admettre que le canard est toujours sur la route après trois heures, comme quoi, les pieds palmés, ce n'est pas fait que pour la nage


----------



## DeepDark (7 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## sanakro (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut à vous ! Photographe amateur, je viens vous proposer une photo faite ce matin (sortie de lit) :rateau:





et sinon, si vous voulez jeter un oeil à mes photos, c'est par ici (critiques bienvenues )


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

En sortant de ton lit tu aurais mieux fait de commencer par consulter les consignes avant de poster...


----------



## sanakro (7 Janvier 2010)

non mais le problème a été réglé, il était dû à la taille de la photo :rose:
disoulé

mais plus de problème maintenant


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2010)

sanakro a dit:


> non mais le problème a été réglé, il était dû à la taille de la photo :rose:
> disoulé
> 
> mais plus de problème maintenant



_Prend note du fait qu'ici, ce sont vos plus belles photos. La tienne laisse carrément perplexe, mais tu as le bénéfice de ta jeunesse sur ce fil._


----------



## vleroy (7 Janvier 2010)

un petit HDr qui se déguste surtout en haute déf
f/11 pour info​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (7 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Genre: qui a la plus longue ...​



P'tain qu'est ce que je bosse moi avec 25 cm ..., c'est simple, dans la quartier ils m'appellent le chasse neige maintenant ...
Bon faut dire que 25 cm, c'est pas mal pour briser la glace ... 

*PS: Si l'on pouvait bien me censurer là, je crois que je pars en saucisse ... *

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------

Pour ne pas flooder non plus.
Je ne pense pas avoir posté celle ci, tout du moins dans sa version "colors"




​


----------



## plo0m (7 Janvier 2010)

Tres chouette la couleur et la compo de celle ci-dessus


----------



## momo-fr (8 Janvier 2010)

Coucou Kromozom






​


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2010)

un peu d'argentique également mais correctement dépoussiéré ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## mado (8 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2010)

Je vous observais depuis un petit moment.  
Ma première contribution. :rateau:


----------



## plo0m (9 Janvier 2010)

Ma cop's Memel, une infirmiere qui a vécu pas mal de crosses, affectives et de santé cette année, des trucs lourds et graves, et qui s'en est sortie! Déménagement, nouvel appart, elle voulait de nouvelles tofs d'elle dans son appart


----------



## fanou (9 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Madeline (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## olmel (10 Janvier 2010)

de Ninnin


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

Privilège conservation pour
Arnold & Maurice​


----------



## iFabien (10 Janvier 2010)

All Star
- Canon EOS 450D - 10 janvier 2010 -


----------



## plo0m (10 Janvier 2010)

J'aime bien les all-stars, et les cochons, euh comment dire, trash!

Ca c'était chez un shaper dans les côtes d'armor en novembre dernier


----------



## cornelie (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pitchoune (11 Janvier 2010)

J'apprends à utiliser un reflex  Soyez indulgents :rose:


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2010)

L'idée est plutôt bonne et assez bien réussie notamment ton flou et ta pdc 
le seul obstacle dans la composition c'est la superposition de l'aile et du pilier
Souvent, en photo, tu distingueras le premier, le deuxième et le troisième plan
regarde bien les photos ici ou ailleurs, celles que tu aimeras ne laisse pas les plans se chevaucher. En clair, soigne, les plans avant de cliquer. Et là tu vas voir, cela devient magique 
keep on shooting


----------



## PommeQ (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## plovemax (12 Janvier 2010)




----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Janvier 2010)




----------



## mfay (12 Janvier 2010)

Plutôt un étourneau qu'un merle, non ? ou une grive


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

mfay a dit:


> Plutôt un étourneau qu'un merle, non ? ou une grive


Il va te rétorquer que c'est une formule !... 
(pirouette !...)
Mais vu que j'avais déjà "râlé" pour goéland/mouette...  
Je ne voulais pas faire la remarque...


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il va te rétorquer que c'est une formule !...





surtout pour un chasseur, d'images ou autres  petit HDR au passage 
La femelle du merle pourrait bien suivre, à ma façon... 
L'idée, c'est que tout est photgraphiable... même ça, issu d'un relevé des pièges qui feront la fricassé d'un des paysans du coin avec qui j'ai passé une sublime journée


----------



## oligo (12 Janvier 2010)

Tiens il me semblait que thirium s'était désabonné du fil  (ça fait plaisir de voir que non en fait)

PPF


----------



## plo0m (12 Janvier 2010)

Plovemax: Superbe cette tof neigeuse!

Plus sordide, j'ai fait ça today:


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Tiens il me semblait que thirium s'était désabonné du fil


 
Hé hé hé - mon pauvre titi, t'étais sur un cimetière vaudou quand t'as choisi ton pseudo ou quoi ?


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2010)

Faut jouer aux 7 erreurs?
hey hey comme dirait ponk



PPF sur le thème de la neige :





>> plus grand pour le grain <<​


----------



## plo0m (13 Janvier 2010)

Deux ne font pas vraiment une série... Après je change promis


----------



## Jingle (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut @tous!!!

C'est ma première!! Je suis ouvert aux critiques et là pour apprendre ;-)
Merki!!


----------



## Nathalex (13 Janvier 2010)




----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2010)

Jingle a dit:


> Salut @tous!!!
> 
> C'est ma première!! Je suis ouvert aux critiques et là pour apprendre ;-)
> Merki!!



_Bonjour et bienvenue par ici. 
Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir, alors n'oublie pas de consulter les règles de ce fil. Pour des conseils "approfondis" sur un cliché particulier, c'est par là_


----------



## freefalling (13 Janvier 2010)

*clic for large file*


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Damonzon (14 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Janvier 2010)

Un des membres du gorupe Gush, hier soir au Scopitone à Paris ​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## plo0m (14 Janvier 2010)

Sublime la dernière. 

Moi j'ai fait ça today:


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2010)

Spécial clin d'oeil à Fix78 



​
_Et comme la neige semble fondre définitivement, la série complète "Neige en Sarthe" est disponible sur Flickr. Vous y trouverez notamment quelques HDR assez subtils alors qu'hier on bénéficiait à la fois de la lumière de la neige et d'un brouillard sublime_ :love:

bonne journée à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Moi j'ai fait ça today



_Je te le dis sans animosité aucune ni jugement de ta photo (d'ailleurs, cela s'adresse à tout le monde)

...sachez être parcimonieux...vous n'êtes pas contraints à poster TOUS les jours...et réservez nous vos meilleurs clichés.

_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _...sachez être parcimonieux...vous n'êtes pas contraints à poster TOUS les jours...et réservez nous vos meilleurs clichés.
> 
> _


Ils ont tué Jorez.


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ils ont tué Jorez.



Meuh non.... Il poste à son rythme avec l'élégance et la discrétion qui le caractérisent. Cf page précédente.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ils ont tué Jorez.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Damonzon (14 Janvier 2010)

Mosquée Sankaré, Tombouctou - Mali






[/IMG]


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## plo0m (15 Janvier 2010)

Honnêtement, vu le retour (pas de commentaires? C'est quoi l'intérêt, à part montrer, simplement pour... Montrer...) et la qualité de certaines photos (nous n'avons pas la même déf du "meilleur"), je vais surtout garder mes tofs pour ceux que ça intéresse 

Eclatez-vous bien entre vous!


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Honnêtement, vu le retour (pas de commentaires? C'est quoi l'intérêt, à part montrer, simplement pour... Montrer...) et la qualité de certaines photos (nous n'avons pas la même déf du "meilleur"), je vais surtout garder mes tofs pour ceux que ça intéresse
> 
> Eclatez-vous bien entre vous!


_
C'est quoi le problème?  Les commentaires sont ouverts, les membres ne semblent pas vouloir en faire - je parle de commentaires sur les photos. "Simplement pour...Montrer"? Cela te pose un problème?  C'est pourtant ce que tu fais, en mode automatique (avec talent, certes, sans avoir la prétention de juger pour autant). La qualité de certaines photos : tout le monde peut venir ici, les niveaux sont variables. Le meilleur? Cela, c'est à vous d'être honnête avec vous même. Difficile d'être content de ses photos TOUS les jours, nan?  Alors tes photos sont les bienvenues, inutile de claquer la porte _


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## mfay (15 Janvier 2010)

Heu, l'interêt n'est pas de montrer 

Perso, je viens tous les jours pour voir les photos de tout le monde. Et j'en poste rarement.

L'interêt n'est pas de montrer, mais de *voir*  

Et ce n'est pas grave, si le niveau de tous n'est pas identique. Le titre du topic, c'est "vos plus belles photos" ce n'est pas "les plus belles photos", donc c'est ouvert à tout le monde. Je trouve d'ailleurs que même les photos les moins bonnes méritent un regard (bon en général  ).

(Donc on peut quand même être fier de son travail dans ce topic)

Si tu ne postes plus, plo0m je serais déçu.


----------



## plo0m (15 Janvier 2010)

Si c'est en effet la logique, cela me va beaucoup plus 

Mais j'avais cru comprendre que l'on ne pouvait pas commenter une photo (sauf si l'on en poste une?), les messages de critique sont systématiquement modérés :-(

Et je ne comprends pas le soucis des séries, même si j'accepte la règle.

Et enfin, je ne vois pas où est le soucis de poster tous les jours :-( (je ne pense pas poster des bouses sans nom, pas des chefs d'oeuvre non plus bien entendu).


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2010)

Si vous saviez à quel point ce "débat" est un éternel recommencement, quand on suit ce fil depuis plusieurs années... :sleep: 

Revenez quelques pages en arrière, Yvos l'a (ré(ré))expliqué à maintes reprises...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

mfay a dit:


> L'interêt n'est pas de montrer, mais de *voir*  .



Nan, moi je viens pour me persuader que je suis le meilleur photographe amateur du monde.
Des fois ça marche.
Mais des fois non.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Janvier 2010)

Yvos je vois pas en quoi ça te dérange, ou alors tente au moins d'avoir les couilles de l'expliquer.


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ils ont tué Jorez.






C'est bien fait !


----------



## vleroy (15 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tes bocaux​



je vias me répéter car dans ta suppression, mon avis a été supprimé également, alors que maintenant on peut donner un avis si possible motivé. Le sujet, je m'en cogne, c'est ton choix et je considère que tout est photographiable (cf Salgado sebastiao).
Mais là, le cadrage est mauvais, le sujet trop bouché, une dominante qui pique les yeux, et je te passe les reflets de lumière disgracieux sur les bocaux.
Bref, t'es capable de bien mieux sur le même sujet. Alors une, ok, la deuxième 

Feu Mr Jorez (  ) me répondait un jour à propos du matériel qu'il utilisait que c'était de la lumière 

et PPF :



​


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2010)

Vous voudriez pas lyncher ma photo au lieu de vous engueuler ? C'pas vrai, ça.


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Mais j'avais cru comprendre que l'on ne pouvait pas commenter une photo (sauf si l'on en poste une?), les messages de critique sont systématiquement modérés :-(



_C'est faux : j'ai modéré des messages qui soit ne sont pas du tout des commentaires sur les photos, soit n'ont plus lieu d'être puisque réponse à des messages eux mêmes effacés. Maintenant, si les participants n'en font pas, je n'y peux grand chose_



plo0m a dit:


> Et je ne comprends pas le soucis des séries, même si j'accepte la règle.



_L'idée est d'éviter la lassitude (parfois) et les dérives qui ont pu exister par le passé. Je ne suis pas non plus spécialement intransigeant là dessus, hein. C'était un conseil._



plo0m a dit:


> Et enfin, je ne vois pas où est le soucis de poster tous les jours :-( (je ne pense pas poster des bouses sans nom, pas des chefs d'oeuvre non plus bien entendu).



_L'idée sous-jacente, c'est que moins souvent on poste, plus on sélectionne ce que l'on poste. Ce n'est pas d'accorder un droit inaliénable de publier une photo chaque jour, coûte que coûte. Après, vous pouvez faire de très beaux clichés quotidiennent, je n'en doute pas. Là aussi (la règle c'est un photo par jour max), je n'ai, je crois, jamais supprimé de photos dans le cas de posts quotidiens (hormis dans le cas où une autre règle n'aurait pas été respectée). 

> Sindanarie : j'ai supprimé ta photo (et donc les commentaires s'y rapportant derrière) parce que j'ai eu la faiblesse de croire à une nouvelle provocation de ta part, étant donné que tu sembles avoir un problème personnel avec moi _


----------



## plo0m (15 Janvier 2010)

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord avec tout ceci, et j'avais donc mal compris les règles visiblement


----------



## lmmm (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## oligo (15 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## olmel (15 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------




olmel a dit:


>


J'ai essayé de respecter la taille... Je comprends pas...


_Edit: tu prends une mauvaise adresse d'image_


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2010)

olmel a dit:


> http://img191.yfrog.com/img191/7625/copie2decopiededsc0029.jpg
> J'ai essayé de respecter la taille... Je comprends pas...



Ce groupe est fait pour toi... 

Ta photo fait mal aux yeux, sinon.


----------



## Dead head (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## GroDan (16 Janvier 2010)

Ben dis donc ! Ca cause ici:rateau: Pardon de vous déranger...j'y retourne.





​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Je regarde ce fil régulièrement mais sans y participer et je lis les débats récurrents sur le sujet et les commentaires.
J'y viens dans l'espoir qu'une image m'émeuve. Et c'est comme tout, quand on prend de l'âge et qu'on a essayé de se forger un goût, l'émotion est rare. Mais sa possibilité est toujours ouverte.
Peut-être que ce message sera supprimé, et dans un sens je puis le comprendre puisqu'il s'agit ici d'un fil pour poster des images. Point.

Les débats sur le sens du fil sont récurrents. Et s'ils tournent en rond c'est parce que je crois qu'il suffirait de faire un pas de côté pour s'apercevoir qu'ils sont le fruit d'une distorsion. En clair : les attentes esthétiques de ces images appartiennent à un autre temps. La photo numérique n'est plus de ce temps qu'elle a rendu obsolète. A partir de là le malentendu est inévitable.

La photo argentique a été une révolution technique de la fin du XIXème siècle. La photo numérique a été une autre révolution technique de la fin du XXème siècle. Comme toujours les révolutions techniques dans le cadre d'une technique de représentation entraînent une révolution esthétique.

L'argentique supposait encore une durée intermédiaire entre la prise de vue et le développement et on attendait fébrilement le résultat. Tout cela est fini, obsolète. Avec le numérique on est dans le temps réel. On peut voir immédiatement l'image sur l'écran de l'appareil et la diffuser dans la seconde qui suit sur la planète entière grâce au web.
De plus l'appareil photo n'est plus un instrument spécifique puisqu'on en trouve sur tous les téléphones portables et peut-être demain combiné à d'autres objets du quotidien. 

Le numérique c'est l'amplification de l'image photographique, sa victoire, son succès total. Libéré des contraintes de la chimie, elle est devenue véritablement instantanée. Et nous sommes peut-être tous devenus photographes, à des degrés divers. Un exemple qui m'a marqué ce sont ces soldats américains tout juste sortis de l'adolescence, sans compétence technique ni regard particuliers, qui avec un simple téléphone portable disposant d'un appareil photo numérique rudimentaire et une connexion internet,  ont appris au monde entier les sévices de leur armée dans la prison d'Abou-Graïb en Irak. Ce jour-là, la figure du Grand Témoin reporter-photographe est tombée à jamais de son piédestal.

Nous sommes saturés d'images. Saturés de photos. Mais aussi de vidéos, de musiques, d'informations. Ce flux numérique d'images, de son, de données, c'est celui du réseau internet qui ne s'arrête jamais. 
Avec l'appareil photo numérique on atteint rapidement un nombre astronomique de photos, alors même que du temps du numérique on faisait 3 rouleaux par an maxi. On crée son propre flux, qui peut venir alimenter le grand flux général du web. Un torrent de torrents. 

L'image numérique diffusée par le web est devenue une image démultipliée et démultipliable, un *flux photographique* s'écoulant en temps réel. Et comme l'avait prédit un penseur il y a presque trente ans, le temps réel est dictatorial. Il nous impose sa terrible cadence. Va-t-on y survivre ?

"Postez vos plus belles photos" ça suppose quoi en fait ? Cela suppose de faire une coupe dans le flux. A un moment donné d'arrêter. De le figer dans le défilement de la multitude et d'y choisir quelque chose d'unique, au moins pour 24 heures. Dans l'ère du temps réel, 24 heures c'est déjà l'éternité... Vous croyez que c'est facile à faire alors que tous, sans le savoir, nous sommes emportés par le courant torrentiel numérique ? 
Quand je vais sur Flick'r parfois, j'ai le vertige. Il y a tant et tant et tant d'images, et de regards intéressants, et de talents dans le monde entier. L'offre est devenue plus que pléthorique et ce n'est pas un hasard si vivre de la photographie est devenu de plus en plus difficile. La demande est submergée.

Alors pour en finir, "Postez vos plus belles photos ?" , quel sens lui donner ?

Ce que je constate c'est que les attentes esthétiques sont en réalité pour beaucoup d'autres temps, d'autres formes esthétiques. 

- Certains attendent la "belle image", unique, l'image de genre (paysage, portrait, nature morte...) réalisée avec une technique irréprochable. Bref ce n'est pas une photo numérique qui est attendue en définitive mais une peinture du XVIIIème siècle. 
- D'autres revendiquent le sujet ou l'originalité, voire le truc provoc. C'est l'esthétique du choc un peu comme celle de Dada ou des surréalistes des années 30... 
- Et encore d'autres veulent le témoignage, l'image vivante, dynamique, qui raconte et étonne : celle du magazine américain Life des années 50 que tenta d'imiter Paris Match. Mais plus personne n'achète de magazine pour y regarder des photos. La presse écrite se meurt. Aujourd'hui si on veut voir des images on va devant son ordi connecté au web.

C'est à mon humble avis cela la récurrence du débat sur ce fil. La distorsion entre un moyen technologique dont la vitesse nous dépasse et des attentes esthétiques devenues inadaptées à la façon dont on réalise et diffuse des photos aujourd'hui. Et on le sait bien : les mentalités, les goûts, les systèmes de références évoluent beaucoup plus lentement que la technologie.

Si Yvos trouve tout cela trop long ou déplacé ici, qu'il supprime.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

c'est beau coloquinte, ce que tu écris  

et non Yvos, je n'ai pas de problème de quelque nature que ce soit, avec toi. Tu vas pas devenir parano non plus ? 
_(bon tu vires ce poste quand t'auras lu, parce que j'ai d'autres bocaux, mais faut que je les lavent pour faire plaisir à Vleroy avant de faire une pic.  )_


----------



## LeProf (16 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je regarde ce fil ...
> ...qu'il supprime.



Ton intervention au contraire tombe fort à propos et résume bien les choses...

La photo, c'est d'abord un regard... et comme tout regard, c'est subjectif.
La plus belle photo de quelqu'un ne sera pas forcément jugée comme telle par un autre, et la plus moche non plus !

Et derrière ces termes "Plus belles photos", chacun y met sa propre vision de la chose... d'ou les débats.


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2010)

Forêt-bleuet du Saguenay-Lac-Saint-Jean


----------



## Gronounours (16 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Mops Argo (16 Janvier 2010)

Je note juste une petite erreur au sixième paragraphe où tu parles de nombre de rouleaux à propos de photo numérique. Tu voulais certainement dire argentique mais je te pardonne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Je note juste une petite erreur au sixième paragraphe où tu parles de nombre de rouleaux à propos de photo numérique. Tu voulais certainement dire argentique mais je te pardonne



Tout à fait. Le lecteur aura corrigé de lui-même ce "du temps du numérique" par "du temps de l'argentique". 

Merci de l'attention accordée à mes élucubrations et de vos encouragements. 

Je craignais d'apparaître sentencieux ou donneur-de-leçons, ce que je déteste.


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2010)

_On reprend les photos après cet échange très intéressant ?  _


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2010)




----------



## sacoche (16 Janvier 2010)

retouchée simplement avec i photo et prise avec mon i phone


----------



## sandy-1977 (16 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## schwebb (16 Janvier 2010)

Coucher de soleil en Finlande. Il faisait au moins - 8000 C°...




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2010)

La balance des blancs s'exprime en °K (kelvin) qui est d'ailleurs l'unité légale 
d'ailleurs en dessous de -273°C est-ce possible?? ah ah
jolie sinon


----------



## plo0m (16 Janvier 2010)

Les Boeuf Bourguignon au 109 (un bar nantais) hier soir  (conditions de lumière apocalyptiques comme on s'en doute: Deux halogènes au plafond, pas de lumière et dominante rouge et bleue...)


----------



## schwebb (17 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> en dessous de -273°C est-ce possible??



En Finlande je suis sûr que oui. 


Et hop! la pyramide de Chichen Itza, pour pas floudai...




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## huexley (17 Janvier 2010)

Petit souvenir sous l'eau des îles Similan en Thaïlande et parceque la catégorie subaquatique est si peu présente


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Janvier 2010)

Michael Wookey au Réservoir (Paris)



​


----------



## oligo (17 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Damonzon (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## plo0m (17 Janvier 2010)

Huexley, ton poisson est sublimissime! Piqué, compo, couleurs surtout, chapeau...

Et pour ne point flooder:


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## plovemax (17 Janvier 2010)

clic pour plus grand


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## schwebb (18 Janvier 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Photo sujette à polémique​



Je vois une espèce de personnage derrière le verre, ce qui expliquerait le titre. Me trompe-je ?


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2010)

_Devant la difficulté de trier les choux et les carottes, j'ai tout effacé 
on retiendra donc une humeur de sonnyboy par rapport à la photo de Ponk et quelques messages divers en réaction, exposant un point de vue différent.

A l'avenir, faites cela sans insultes, c'est tout aussi bien pour tout le monde _


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

·




Electrochocs​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## quenaur (19 Janvier 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Madeline (20 Janvier 2010)

.


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (20 Janvier 2010)

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2028/pariswsazzumary097.jpg





_Edit: trop lourd - 525Ko...._


----------



## vleroy (20 Janvier 2010)

@Bcommeberenice : superbe  on dirait du Yvos au TriX 



​
Tiens bah, ça en est du triX


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Sylvain_ain (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Dur dur de passer derrière tout ça. Il y a vraiment du très bon. Je vais tâcher d'être à la hauteur. Voici donc un petit instantané pris au lever du soleil :


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2010)

​
Je sais que certains ne sont pas très fans de ce genre d'images, mais elle s'inscrit dans une série "Photographies impressionnistes" en cours de production (déjà 12 clichés). Je cherche des textes pour éventuellement éditer un livre. Un texte/poême par cliché. 24 images au total. Si cela intéresse, par mp 

Bonne journée


----------



## plo0m (21 Janvier 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> photo d'un verre


Tout est nickel, la lumière surtout, le piqué, la compo, le sujet, l'expo.

Chapeau, super tof, bel exercice!


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Je sais que certains ne sont pas très fans de ce genre d'images, mais elle s'inscrit dans une série "Photographies impressionnistes" en cours de production (déjà 12 clichés). Je cherche des textes pour éventuellement éditer un livre. Un texte/poême par cliché. 24 images au total. Si cela intéresse, par mp
> 
> Bonne journée



nan mais attends, t'as pas honte de la jouer "impressionnisme" pour masquer un manque de valeurs, masquer le moiré d'un mauvais scan d'une pic trouvée dans un vieux "jours de france", et en plus ça bave... 

T'as mieux fait auparavant dans le fake quand même


----------



## BS0D (22 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Madeline (22 Janvier 2010)

​.


----------



## vleroy (22 Janvier 2010)

​
@Sindanárië : je t'aime :love: et celle là est rien que pour toi  Il est vrai que certaines seraient plus dans le courant "surréaliste" dont je vous recommande l'exposition dérangeante à Pompidou ("subversion des images"). 

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> photo du bébé qui hurle



Elle fait peur celle là.... brrrr

Sinon c'est réussi, dans le genre....


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Il est sensé représenter quoi le nuage ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Janvier 2010)

Paris la nuit, c'est un plaisir toujours renouvelé ​


----------



## fanougym (23 Janvier 2010)




----------



## iFabien (23 Janvier 2010)

*Serigraphic fantasy*​- Canon EOS 450D - 15 octobre 2008 -​


----------



## cornelie (23 Janvier 2010)




----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2010)




----------



## BS0D (24 Janvier 2010)




----------



## oligo (25 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2010)

c'est trop contrasté et pis la retouche au "flou de l'objectif" par dessus le flou du mouvement d'origine...on connait... 


bon à part retoucher des pics... la base là... ça donne quoi ?


----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> bon à part retoucher des pics... la base là... ça donne quoi ?



C'est bien parce que c'est toi >> là
Y a pas de retouche, sinon, à quoi bon? 
Ah si t'as raison, je l'ai passé en noir et blanc 
J'en ai aussi en sténopé, ça te botte? :love:
Et est-ce que je t'ai dit que je t'aimais?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas huble mais avec une bonne nuit à la montagne et hop 

jupiter et ses satellites


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est bien parce que c'est toi >> là
> Y a pas de retouche, sinon, à quoi bon?
> Ah si t'as raison, je l'ai passé en noir et blanc
> J'en ai aussi en sténopé, ça te botte? :love:
> Et est-ce que je t'ai dit que je t'aimais?


J'aime bien la version couleur, plus que la N&B 
​ 


​ 
Une photo extraite d'un mini-reportage photo backstage dans un lieu dont on entend souvent parlé dans les actualités en ce moment, La Marquise. Un bâtiment vraiment intéressant à voir !


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2010)

une dernière de jupiter  et zou


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## willsdorf (26 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Janvier 2010)

​ 
Coeur de Pirate au Studio SFR lundi soir  Un bon moment que ce concert !


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Pitain quelle rafale sur ce bas de page!
Ca fait du bien :love:


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci à tous pour ces chouettes photos


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

je sais, pas de photos, mais qu'est ce que ça fait du bien (surtout avec un doigt vrac) Merci


----------



## vleroy (28 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

Mouais... pas mal  



C'est un peu flou, non ?


----------



## vleroy (28 Janvier 2010)

j'ai les mêmes en sténopé, mais j'ai pensé que cela pourrait être interprété comme une torture 

pour la peine 

_(et comme disait Monsieur Lastrada, ça valait le coup de mettre les pieds dans l'eau et cette fois, j'ai dû y aller pour de bon  comprend qui voudra)_


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Janvier 2010)

​
Quel est le point commun entre Arthur H et cette photo ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

Au hasard: les couilles d'Higelin? 

PPF:



​


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> belle photo avec tout plein de l'eau floue



Je crois que je passerai ma vie à chercher à reproduire ces photos : j'ai bien compris la longue pose pour faire l'effet de mouvement / de flou sur l'eau, mais j'obtient jamais une telle netteté ni une telle fidélité des couleurs.
Quel est ton secret (grosso modo) ? RAW, 100ISO ?, combien de temps de pose? quelle ouverture ? trépied + télécommande ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Quel est ton secret (grosso modo) ? RAW, 100ISO ?,trépied + télécommande ?


Tout ça oui. Temps de pause dépendant de l'ouverture (F9 à F11 en gros) égal à 1000 (pour un ND 1000) multiplié par le temps de pause sans filtre (en gros). Soit temps de pause sans filtre = 1/40e temps de pause avec filtre = 1000 x 1/40 = 1000/40 = 25" (on arrondi au cran supérieur)
Trépied obligatoire, télécommande moins mais c'est mieux avec.
Faire la mise au point en manuel sans filtre sur le premier plan.
Et puis il faut la bonne lumière et un bon cadrage (pas facile ça, j'en jette plein)
Après c'est une question d'édition et de goûts


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Janvier 2010)

Et habiter en bord de mer 
En tout cas celle-ci, mis à part les rochers au tout premier plan, pourrait laisser penser à une photo prise en montagne.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2010)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Et habiter en bord de mer



Oui y'a ça aussi. :rateau:


----------



## fanougym (29 Janvier 2010)




----------



## G617 (29 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tout ça oui. Temps de pause dépendant de l'ouverture (F9 à F11 en gros) égal à 1000 (pour un ND 1000) multiplié par le temps de pause sans filtre (en gros). Soit temps de pause sans filtre = 1/40e temps de pause avec filtre = 1000 x 1/40 = 1000/40 = 25" (on arrondi au cran supérieur)
> Trépied obligatoire, télécommande moins mais c'est mieux avec.
> Faire la mise au point en manuel sans filtre sur le premier plan.
> Et puis il faut la bonne lumière et un bon cadrage (pas facile ça, j'en jette plein)
> Après c'est une question d'édition et de goûts


C'est vu, vu et revu comme genre de photo. Tu photographies un torrent dans une forêt sombre et là tu n'a pas  faire des calculs compliqués, t'es obligé d'être en pose longue.
ça me fait penser aussi à certains photographes, qui pour éliminer la foule dans une photo de ville, prenait de la 64T, mettaient un filtre 85B (qui mange 1,66 diaph) et fermaient le kiki de l'objectif.


----------



## vleroy (29 Janvier 2010)

G617 a dit:


> C'est vu, vu et revu comme genre de photo.



Ca va swinguer  bon, je prépare le terrain 



​ 
Ce matériel est gracieusement mis à votre disposition, merci d'en prendre soin


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2010)

G617 a dit:


> C'est vu, vu et revu comme genre de photo.


C'est vrai.
Tu nous montre les tiennes? 


G617 a dit:


> Tu photographies un torrent dans une forêt sombre et là tu n'a pas  faire des calculs compliqués, t'es obligé d'être en pose longue.


Si faire une division est un calcul compliqué alors je fais finir par être du même avis que ce cunnard d'Eric Zemmour à propos du niveau de l'éducation nationale. :rateau:


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2010)

Fin du petit échange, merci


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (29 Janvier 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (29 Janvier 2010)




----------



## schwebb (29 Janvier 2010)

C'est marrant, je voulais aussi poster une photo de pont... 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## iFabien (30 Janvier 2010)

*Sable noir*
Flip Ultra HD - 25 janvier 2010


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2010)




----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Janvier 2010)

_
Danseur Congolais-RDC_


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## quenaur (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## willsdorf (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img62.imageshack.us/i/p1280141.jpg


C'est peut être vu et revu (^^), mais le noir et blanc, le contraste et surtout le jeu de lumière de cette image me plait énormément !

Bon, sinon une photo avant que je ne devienne trop bavard 



​
_On ne cite pas les photos, merci._


----------



## BS0D (1 Février 2010)




----------



## vleroy (1 Février 2010)

Plus grand par ici. Je m'en vais de ce pas côté cuisine expliquer les deux derniers clichés qui semblent intriguer sur leur réalisation ​


----------



## cornelie (1 Février 2010)




----------



## cornelie (2 Février 2010)




----------



## Amok (2 Février 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (2 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> RUGBI-MEN​



De la chaire humaine......


----------



## vleroy (2 Février 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (2 Février 2010)

Merci Amok de sauver cette page...


----------



## vleroy (2 Février 2010)

non rien finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Merci Amok de sauver cette page...



Ouais...
N'empêche, y triche ! 
Il en colle 4 d'un coup, l'a pas le droit !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> N'empêche, y triche !
> Il en colle 4 d'un coup, l'a pas le droit !



Ta ta ta : je reste dans les limites imposées par les modérateurs de ce forum, et en taille et en poids ! 
Et pour répondre à l'échange ci-dessus : je trouve certaines images ci-dessus intéressantes (et ce n'est pas histoire d'être faux cul que je dis ca : je le pense vraiment).
En l'occurrence ces photos font partie d'une "commande". Et la photo de sport, franchement, c'est pas mon truc. Au final, beaucoup de déchet. Parce que je suis un vieux loup qui n'arrive pas a se débarrasser de son 80/200 - 2.8 nikkor qui pique comme un fou mais a un AF plus que poussif obligeant une mise au point manuelle qui n'est pas adaptée a ce type de reportage, même en jouant sur l'hyperfocale. Passer son temps en jugeant la zone de netteté à chaque déclenchement, c'est pas une vie...Et, en plus du D2X, un D100 dont le déclenchement semble mou, mais mou... 
Là nous sommes donc dans le truc classique : les rugbymen bah oui, mais bon. Je préférerai des rugbywomen taillées comme des joueuses de beach volley. Et puis qu'il fasse moins froid et que je n'ai pas les doigts gelés sur le déclencheur comme ce matin. Que j'ai le temps de grignoter à midi. Que je ne pense pas que je serais mieux ailleurs. Que je ne cadre pas en me disant que le titre va bien rentrer à droite ou à gauche. Bref, que je sois amateur et que je choisisse mes sujets. Pas ceux qui me font vivre.


----------



## anneee (3 Février 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (3 Février 2010)

​ *Charlie Winston durant son passage au Zénith mardi soir *​


----------



## esope (4 Février 2010)

petit kick improvisé au milieu d'une session freeride...:love::love:​


----------



## GroDan (4 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Février 2010)

Bravo Esope !

Exemple pour moi d'une photo parfaite :
- Techniquement : parfaite exposition, vitesse d'obturation parfaite pour le sujet, balance des blancs idéale
- Artistiquement : cadrage parfait d'un sujet en action, se détachant de son environnement sans le faire disparaitre. Lecture de l'image sur 3 plans (premier plan de la neige, le sujet puis l'arrière plan en harmonie.) La règle des 2/3-1/3 là qui fait preuve de son efficacité.

Bravo.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> des zoulies bubulles[/IMG][/URL]​



Plus de CDB, mais alors là bravo.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Février 2010)

J'ai essayé d'en faire en juin dernier, j'ai pas réussi à avoir un seul cliché potable&#8230;


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Plus de CDB, mais alors là bravo.



Esope et JPMiss : c'est beau  vraiment beau !


----------



## IP (4 Février 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Esope et JPMiss : c'est beau  vraiment beau !



Pas mieux ! 

Dommage que je ne puisse plus donner de CDB aux deux ! :rose:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Février 2010)

Je sais plus si j'ai dit que je la trouvais superbe ?

Dans le doute, je m'abstiens.


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2010)




----------



## vleroy (4 Février 2010)

@jp: peut-être une idée à modifier pour garder tes bulles sur la MAP 





​


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2010)

_En passant, c'est un peu lourdingue les "c'est bôoooo", alors si on pouvait faire cela avec parcimonie...les messages visiteurs cela existe _


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _En passant, c'est un peu lourdingue les "c'est bôoooo", _


Pas tant que ça en fait


----------



## esope (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas tant que ça en fait




c'est pas faux...

Et d'ailleurs, pendant que je floode un peu, je tiens a tous vous remercier pour vos messages...:rose:

_Edith:_


----------



## mfay (4 Février 2010)

(ne marchait plus, sniff, donc récup...)​


----------



## mado (4 Février 2010)

​


----------



## GroDan (4 Février 2010)

trix 35/2 newF1​


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _En passant, c'est un peu lourdingue les "c'est bôoooo", alors si on pouvait faire cela avec parcimonie..._



OUais, surtout quand il y en a des moches 


 -->[]


----------



## Saf (5 Février 2010)

​


----------



## schwebb (5 Février 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## fanougym (6 Février 2010)




----------



## mado (6 Février 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2010)

Belles promesses c'est clair mais belle photo...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2010)




----------



## Eniluap (6 Février 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (6 Février 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Février 2010)

Saf a dit:


> http://safblog.fr/perso/macg/001.jpg


Tiens t'as fait la sortie PhotoTrend ^^


Allé un portrait pour la route, dans un bar, comme ça pour le plaisir 



​


----------



## willsdorf (7 Février 2010)




----------



## Saf (7 Février 2010)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Tiens t'as fait la sortie PhotoTrend ^^
> 
> 
> Allé un portrait pour la route, dans un bar, comme ça pour le plaisir
> ...



Oui, pourquoi tu y étais ??



​


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2010)




----------



## joanes (7 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Février 2010)

Saf a dit:


> Oui, pourquoi tu y étais ??


Non, j'ai reconnu la photo. Surtout que d'autres similaires ont été faites. C'est un peu le souci des sorties en groupe


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2010)

Futur appartement
... Mais où mettre la salle de bain... ​


----------



## joanes (8 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Fìx (8 Février 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


>



t'as loupé la moto non ?


----------



## wip (8 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> t'as loupé la moto non ?



Une moto ? Je ne vois que de jolies courbes féminines :love:

Pour pas flooder 



​


----------



## itako (8 Février 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Février 2010)

Bonne nuit  s'il y a d'autres insomniaques par ici :rateau:​


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2010)

coup de chance...


----------



## vleroy (9 Février 2010)

Pourquoi? Oui pourquoi et même comment? Pourquoi quitter une femme que lon aime? 

Juste parce que cest inéluctable? Parce que nos attentes ont été bafouées un jour? Parce que jai trop darguments objectifs pour ne pas procéder à une liquidation sentimentale? Parce que toutes nos discussions tournent à lengueulade?

Cest pourtant vrai. Toutes nos discussions finissent en drame. Comédie à litalienne où le seul moment de répit nest plus que le froissement des draps quand nous faisons lamour à lunisson...

Qui déconne? Pour la première fois de ma vie, je nai même pas la certitude que ce ne soit pas moi. Jai mis un film dans la boite, tiré la targette, et suis retourné me coucher. 

Cest bizarre cette aspiration du néant, cette nécessité de descendre encore plus bas, et potentiellement toucher le fond pour remonter; perspective tout de suite mise en balance avec la possibilité quil ny ait pas de fond, et que cest juste une petite mort... lente mais définitive. Frêle espoir que toute cette mascarade de la vie va sarrêter... ouais, ce serait pas plus con.

Lesprit semble plus attaqué que le physique. Et les derniers examens médicaux ne font que confirmer; ils sont désespérément excellents. Ce nest pourtant pas faute de picoler grave et de fumer 60 cigarettes par jour. Même malade comme un chien. Jai bien limpression que les douleurs du passé sont plus fortes que tout ce que je peux faire subir à mon enveloppe. Le corps sévertue à me maintenir en vie. Si seulement il pouvait participer lui aussi à cette lente dégénérescence et accélérer ainsi le processus naturel!

Je sais que cette dépression a fini par avoir raison de cet amour incroyable... Et que celle que jaime ne comprendra jamais pourquoi ni comment... Qui peut le comprendre dailleurs, ne serait-ce que le début du commencement dune main tendue? Personne car à la réflexion, personne ny a un intérêt, même minime. Cest ainsi. Je le sais trop bien.

Bon, vingt minutes se sont écoulées. Il faut refermer lobturateur. Je me lève. Elle sourit. Elle est heureuse. Et le pire, cest que moi aussi à ce moment là.

Allez comprendre...



​


----------



## ranxerox (10 Février 2010)

bon, là c'est encore un gros coup de chance,
et, je triche puisque j'ai du recadrer^^


----------



## puregeof (10 Février 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (10 Février 2010)

la classe^^


----------



## g.robinson (10 Février 2010)

Mon nouveau sujet préféré.


----------



## anneee (10 Février 2010)




----------



## Gecko_Splinter (10 Février 2010)

Malheureusement pas encore de reflex qui va bien (bientôt j'espère :love
Photos prise par moi même bien sûr au USA


 *Central parc *​

_Edit : prochaine fois, je supprime le message _


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Février 2010)

_Sont fous ces nordistes! _​


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Février 2010)

Zantho a dit:


> le futur chat de Mac OS X 10.7
> 
> 
> Sous un couché de soleil ....



1 seule photo par jour. Largeur max de 800. Poids Max 150ko, bref, tu peux faire mieux.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


>



C'est le quart gauche de l'image que j'aime le plus. Sans doute y avait-il ici matière à creuser...

Les trois quarts restant, sont pour moi de la simple friture


----------



## joanes (11 Février 2010)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Février 2010)

si avec tout ça Grug n'a pas le kiki tout dur...


----------



## Raf (11 Février 2010)

Le reste de la ballade​


----------



## vleroy (12 Février 2010)

_*vue de face &#8226; intérieur*_
_*détails techniques et essais préliminaires*_​ 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> si avec tout ça Grug n'a pas le kiki tout dur...



Ah bah tu tombes bien :love: j'ai besoin d'un spécialiste 
si tu peux regarder cette image, et me dire ce qu'il en est de son kiki, car je trouve un peu bizarre qu'il ait fermé les yeux, et je vois pas ses mains... Bref, je crains le pire... bah si qu'il fasse lui aussi partie de la horde 

Et fais pas ta farouche


----------



## dadoo113 (12 Février 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2010)

C'est flou...


----------



## ranxerox (12 Février 2010)

trés classiques, mais je le trouve plutôt réussi ce bouquet


----------



## lmmm (12 Février 2010)




----------



## yvos (12 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> trés classiques, mais je le trouve plutôt réussi ce bouquet



_cela en fait-il une belle photo? _


----------



## ranxerox (12 Février 2010)

houlà... je n'ai pas envie de polémiquer sur la notion de beau... belle photo etc ...

je voulais juste dire que je trouvais cette photo intéressante
(les valeurs, les tons, le graphisme...)
par rapport à la banalité du sujet...

quant à dire si elle est belle... 
(pour moi elle l'est evidement )

; )


----------



## vleroy (12 Février 2010)

@Immm: c'est pourtant jolie la neige  pour le niveau de la cuve à fuel, là, je t'accorde que c'est moins bon 





bon week-end à tous ​


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Février 2010)




----------



## vleroy (13 Février 2010)

Je crois que j'ai compris ce qu'il vous faut, des bleus intenses, de l'exotisme, de la chaleur, ça tombe bien, j'ai ce qu'il faut :





_Provia 100 à Athènes_​


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2010)

C'est un peu brûlé... non ?


----------



## doudou83 (13 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Février 2010)

Une photo pour un passage à l'Olympia que j'ai bien apprécié (surtout de pouvoir aller un peu où je veux  )​


----------



## ranxerox (13 Février 2010)




----------



## lmmm (13 Février 2010)




----------



## itako (13 Février 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (14 Février 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> houlà... je n'ai pas envie de polémiquer sur la notion de beau... belle photo etc ...
> 
> je voulais juste dire que je trouvais cette photo intéressante
> (les valeurs, les tons, le graphisme...)
> ...



Il manque le copyright de mamyblue© sur ces propos...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Ah oui, la suite du fil confirme qu'il n'y a pas que sur les propos...  :rateau:


----------



## spike33127 (14 Février 2010)

salut , voici les premiers clichés de mon nouveau reflex ( D90 )


----------



## joanes (14 Février 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> salut , voici les premiers clichés de mon nouveau reflex ( D90 )
> 
> FORUM TUNING SUBARU
> 
> ...



Une photo par personne et par jour

Les règles pour poster dans ce topic

Désolé Yvos, mais là c'est un peu trop trop trop


----------



## BS0D (14 Février 2010)

Et tu ferais bien de *camoufler les plaques d'immatriculation* avant de poster ça sur un forum public... c'est le minimum.

Tiens, va voir ce que tu risques ...

Ah les newbs' faut tout leur dire


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2010)

Autre Temps, Autre Moeurs...
Un Grand Merci à Beaucoup d'entre Vous
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Autre Temps, Autre Moeurs...
> Un Grand Merci à Beaucoup d'entre Vous
> ​



C'est ça, CASSE-TOI ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Autre Temps, Autre Moeurs...
> Un Grand Merci à Beaucoup d'entre Vous
> ​


Merci pour tout.

EDIT: Les photos, c'est bon, mangez-en !


----------



## ranxerox (15 Février 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

j'ai vérifié, c'est pas centré


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Février 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (16 Février 2010)




----------



## DeepDark (17 Février 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Février 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (17 Février 2010)

:love:


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)




----------



## pascal_rouen (18 Février 2010)




----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> Nappe de 490 Ko.


Très beau travail sur la matière, la lumière et les couleurs. Une image remarquable. _Et nunc erudimini_, si j'ose dire.
Et si possible en commençant par les consignes.


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Février 2010)

​


----------



## olaf1966 (19 Février 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (19 Février 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

c'est le théâtre de Vienne ça


----------



## ranxerox (19 Février 2010)

exact^^


----------



## joubichou (19 Février 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2010)

Ouh le recyclage!


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Février 2010)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Février 2010)

​


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Février 2010)

.


----------



## Mr Fon (20 Février 2010)




----------



## anneee (20 Février 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (20 Février 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (20 Février 2010)




----------



## yvos (20 Février 2010)

_Mouais.....faut pas se sentir obligé de poster TOUS les jours non plus, hein _


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Février 2010)

​


----------



## olaf1966 (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Mops Argo (21 Février 2010)

Je ne pense pas que ça soit le bon sujet pour poster un essai de matériel. :sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2010)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ça soit le bon sujet pour poster un essai de matériel. :sleep:



Tout le monde ne s'appelle pas Erwin


----------



## Perfectday (21 Février 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Divers/ISMA-01.jpg


Mais où sont passés les Maristes ? Cibles innocentes de nos jeux d'ados ?? 
Souvenirs souvenirs...

_Edit : on ne cite pas les photos. C'est écrit dans le premier message de ce sujet. _


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2010)

​


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Février 2010)

Ça change des rivages brumeux. C'est pas trop tôt.


----------



## cornelie (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (21 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/divers/DSC_4928_bassin.jpg



J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas quéquiya dans cette photo


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas quéquiya dans cette photo



Une photo de rien - comme le négatif de ce que serait une photo du tout.
Tu dois regarder ça en imaginant tout ce que tu n'y vois pas - et alors, ça devient très beau.
A ce niveau, ce n'est plus de la photo, c'est de la philo de la possibilité du beau.









Parce que sinon, c'est juste une photo moche.
Hé hé.


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Février 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lmmm (21 Février 2010)




----------



## joanes (21 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Février 2010)

Skip The Use à La Maroquinerie, un concert comme on n'en voit plus assez ​


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Février 2010)

Une p'tite couche de neige sympa pour aller faire du ski de fond


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Février 2010)

La chambre brûlée​


----------



## ranxerox (22 Février 2010)

classe...


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2010)




----------



## mado (22 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Nico_06_ (23 Février 2010)

http://partage.nicolastarragoni.com/dossiers/arenas/arenas-5.jpg

_1 photo par jour + 150Ko max. Dommage de ne pas suivre les règles, faciles à respecter, car les photos sont sympas._


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Février 2010)




----------



## dadoo113 (23 Février 2010)

Concert de Mickey.


----------



## willsdorf (23 Février 2010)




----------



## oligo (23 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Février 2010)

Parce que la photo sur trépied m'ennuie, même si je vais devoir en faire prochainement pour tenter de décrocher des contrats :rateau:​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Février 2010)

Oligo, tu peux nous dire pourquoi cette image est la plus belle de tes photos ?

Je frémis à l'idée de voir celles qui te paraissent moins bonnes...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Février 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## mado (24 Février 2010)

​


----------



## oligo (24 Février 2010)

Bah je la trouvais interessante du point de vue de l'athmosphere qu'il y a... 
Cet oiseau "marche" sur l'eau malgre le soleil ambiant, et semble seul au monde... Ce n'est peut-etre pas la plus belle photo du point de vue technique, mais je trouve qu'elle transmet une certaine emotion... :rose::rose:
Mais je peut tout a fait comprendre que tu ne sois pas touche...


----------



## ranxerox (24 Février 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Février 2010)

Portrait pris dans le bar Marylin en backstage de l'Olympia ​


----------



## BS0D (25 Février 2010)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2616/4381916905_c4b32cbf9c_o.jpg



comprends pas l'intérêt de cette photo. elle ressemble à la plupart de celles que tu postes: noir et blanc, aucun sujet (et 90% du temps une plage), bruit excessif...


----------



## vleroy (25 Février 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> comprends pas l'intérêt de cette photo. elle ressemble à la plupart de celles que tu postes: noir et blanc, aucun sujet (et 90% du temps une plage), bruit excessif...



en plus, elle déménage et encore à côté de la mer... On va morfler en plage :love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Février 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> comprends pas l'intérêt de cette photo. elle ressemble à la plupart de celles que tu postes: noir et blanc, aucun sujet (et 90% du temps une plage), bruit excessif...


Justement ce que j'aime dans cette photo c'est le vide! Et en l'occurrence c'est du grain qui a été rajouté, dans mon souvenir cette photo à la base n'avait pas de bruit numérique. Après on n'aime ou on n'aime, ça reste un jugement de valeur.
Et c'était bien la dernière que je postais avant un bon moment alors je me suis dit que je pouvais  bien m'autoriser une petite plage! 



vleroy a dit:


> en plus, elle déménage et encore à côté de la mer... On va morfler en plage :love:



Oui, mais pas d'ordinateur digne de ce nom là-bas, alors peu de chance que je poste dans les 5 mois prochains! Vous allez pouvoir vous désintoxiquer de l'air iodé!


----------



## oligo (25 Février 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (25 Février 2010)

oligo a dit:


> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_zs1yJjYmxtA/S4Q-Gf51qgI/AAAAAAAABhc/_YCS4XrF1DQ/s912/DSC_0211.jpg


C'est quoi l'intérêt de l'image à part des oiseaux qui marchent ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de l'image à part des oiseaux qui marchent ?



Leau qui coule. Je crois.


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> L&#8217;eau qui coule. Je crois.



Nan, c'est l'eau qui coule, sous les oiseaux. Qui marchent.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> lolyang



ok




​


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Février 2010)

.


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2010)

Limoux 2010 (le carnaval à rallonge de janvier à mars ) - Las Fennos


----------



## pascal_rouen (26 Février 2010)

​


----------



## sylver (27 Février 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (27 Février 2010)




----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2010)

Une petite carte postale de l'Aubrac, il y a quelques jours


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Février 2010)

Un bar parisien ​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Février 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2010)

Ambiance à la Mankel.


----------



## esope (28 Février 2010)

​


----------



## cornelie (28 Février 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2010)

Retour en grande forme de Paul! Tes dernières photos sont superbes


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2010)

Sur la Margeride, il y a quelques jours


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Février 2010)

Pour changer des photos trop propre et nette, c'est plus à l'essai pour le moment, vu que j'ai envie d'en faire une série...​


----------



## vleroy (28 Février 2010)

@eddy: j'aime bien, un côté macmarco là dedans  Par contre, cela risque de ne pas faire l'unanimité (et je sais ce que tu en penses  )



​
pour moi ce sera un premier dév maison sur un petit sténopé sur du ilford 400 delta, histoire de reprendre une vie normale 
La haute déf pour mieux apprécier le grain >> par là <<


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> pour moi ce sera un premier dév maison sur un petit sténopé sur du ilford 400 delta, histoire de reprendre une vie normale
> La haute déf pour mieux apprécier le grain >> par là <<



Vraiment bien la photo =)
bravo 

[EDIT]
Désolé d'avoir cité la photo :s


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2010)

On ne cite pas les photos jeune padawan&#8230;

Relis le premier post


----------



## wip (28 Février 2010)

L'été est devant nous :love:​


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Retour en grande forme de Paul! Tes dernières photos sont superbes



Merci.  J'ai eu un passage à vide au niveau photo. A trop en prendre au boulot, je n'avais plus envie juste pour le plaisir. C'est revenu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2010)

wip a dit:


> L'été est devant nous :love:​



Il est mieux chauve, le gosse!  :style:


----------



## esope (28 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Mars 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> @eddy: j'aime bien, un côté macmarco là dedans  Par contre, cela risque de ne pas faire l'unanimité (et je sais ce que tu en penses  )
> 
> 
> pour moi ce sera un premier dév maison sur un petit sténopé sur du ilford 400 delta, histoire de reprendre une vie normale
> La haute déf pour mieux apprécier le grain >> par là <<


Macmarco c'est le forumeur d'ici ou j'ai un manque dans ma culture photo (ce qui n'aurait rien d'étonnant  ) ?
Pour l'unanimité, oui, je confirme, ça n'est pas du tout le cas et tant mieux justement. Première fois que je m'autorise à aller aussi loin en retouche, mais j'avais fait 2 essais (pas concluant à mon goût) avant ça.... on verra comment ça évolue 

Et j'aime bien ton image, la géométrie comme ce léger flou, il y a une belle ambiance qui s'en dégage. _[Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à vleroy. ]_


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

Ce serait pas peyrepertuse, ça?


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2010)

peyrepertuse ?

pour le lieu, il s'agit d'une vue du haut des 3 becs dans la drôme

; )


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

Ah ouais, marrant, ya exactement la même tache, vu depuis l'endroit dont je parle.
Je le sais, j'ai monté un panoramique dont une des jonctions passait pile au milieu.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

Jason n'aurait pas dû manger ces granulés​


----------



## fanou (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (1 Mars 2010)

Fanny n'a pas oublié de manger ses granulés


----------



## vleroy (1 Mars 2010)

*Mamiya RB 67 (90mm  f/11)
TriX320 dév Ilfotec LC29*​


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2010)

_> naturalbornsamy : tu en choisis une de ta série la prochaine fois_


----------



## sylver (2 Mars 2010)

Forte compression nécessaire pour rentrer dans la limite du 150 Ko, à cause de détails très fins à la base. Je vous invite à cliquer pour voir l'image en plus grand sur Flickr (avec le reste de la série).


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Mars 2010)

sylver a dit:


> Forte compression nécessaire pour rentrer dans la limite du 150 Ko, à cause de détails très fins à la base. Je vous invite à cliquer pour voir l'image en plus grand sur Flickr (avec le reste de la série).



Et ça servira à quoi de la voir en plus grand ? :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2010)

Limoux l'année dernière : les Arcadiens


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2010)

---> 
	
​​


----------



## vleroy (3 Mars 2010)

​
Liliana, de passage à la maison et sous les feux du Mamiya. Un petit dév à deux histoire de lui rappeler ses premières photos


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## willsdorf (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## lmmm (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## joanes (4 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

ptain, c'est pas possible !!!!...  :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/argentique/P4_005_foret_de_saou.jpg


Y'a pas assez de différences dans tes niveaux, c'est trop "égal"&#8230;
Ça écrase ta photo; pas de contrastes entre les différents plans de l'image&#8230;
Elle est trop sombre...


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## vleroy (4 Mars 2010)

C'est joli une page pleine de smileys 



​


----------



## Baracca (4 Mars 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est joli une page pleine de smileys



En même, temps c'est leurs plus belle photos


----------



## BS0D (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> En même, temps c'est leurs plus belle photos



voilà, c'est ça... :sleep:

_c'est vrai qu'un smiley non flou, c'est moche... _

Je vais répéter ce que des dizaines d'habitués ici on déjà rabâché : une photo maxi par jour (et pas "par rouge" !!! murde, ça me manque vraiment en effet !! :rateau:  )  ne veut pas dire qu'il faut absolument poster une photo par jour... 
Par ailleurs, nombreux sont incapable d'analyser objectivement leur production : "vos plus belles photos", merde, c'est pourtant pas compliqué... moi, mes photos, si je ne les trouve pas assez belles pour les montrer ici, elles restent dans ma culotte...

Personnellement, j'en ai ras le bol de subir les diarrhées photographique de certains, ma seule alternative est de ne plus venir ici, ce dont je n'ai pas envie car j'apprécie en effet énormément le travail de certains (pro ou amateurs : Amok, jp, Dendri, les jambes de mado...)...

Il y a, certes, une autre solution qui marche assez bien, c'est la liste d'ignorés, mais impossible d'ignorer les réactions de certains quand ils sont cités... heureusement, ici, on ne cite pas les photos...


----------



## Ralfix (4 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par ailleurs, nombreux sont incapable d'analyser objectivement leur production : "vos plus belles photos", merde, c'est pourtant pas compliqué... moi, mes photos, si je ne les trouve pas assez belles pour les montrer ici, elles restent dans ma culotte...


 
Bah tout le monde n'a pas le même niveau, c'est vrai qu'on voit des horreurs mais ce sont peut-être les plus belles photos de l'expediteur. T'as pas vu les autres!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Ralfix a dit:


> Bah tout le monde n'a pas le même niveau, c'est vrai qu'on voit des horreurs mais ce sont peut-être les plus belles photos de l'expediteur. T'as pas vu les autres!


 
Même.
Fait-on une "plus belle" photo par jour ?
Par semaine ?
Par mois ?

C'est une question de curseur.

Bref.
Déjà débattu.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

Ralfix a dit:


> ...T'as pas vu les autres!



Si, justement, la photo à l'origine de cette réaction et ce commentaire a été supprimée par son auteur, au grand soulagement de tout le monde apparemment...   

Par ailleurs, il faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour des neuneus et dire et/ou faire croire que la personne qui fait une photo naze n'a pas conscience que c'est une bouze... et une bouze reste une bouze même après 2 hrs passées à la bricoler sur Toshop... _("Ouai, ma photo est vraiment à chier mais je vais leur montrer ce que ça donne après 47 filtres et 144 retouches appliqués..."_)
Je ne parle pas ici de la compo, du cadrage... mais du minimum "technique" acceptable -> je sais que nous nous sommes compris. 
Par exemple, le genre de "photo" immonde, qu'on ne donnerait même pas à son chien et qu'on nous balance ici régulièrement avec pour légende "fait avec mon  iPhone" !!!! (là (encore) on regrette le coté rouge de la boule à compliments...  )


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2010)

C'est crade, c'est sombre, c'est industriel.


----------



## Ralfix (4 Mars 2010)

Suite à mon précédent post je me sens obligé de mettre une photo. Mais c'est tellement loin des Amok, Vleroy, Berenice et consorts...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

Ralfix a dit:


> Suite à mon précédent post je me sens obligé de mettre une photo. Mais c'est tellement loin des Amok, Vleroy, Berenice et consorts...


Ben c'est justement ça le truc: faut pas se sentir obligé.


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2010)

_On retourne aux photos, merci _


----------



## Perfectday (5 Mars 2010)

voici la première d'un petit nouveau sur ce site...

Santa Maria Novella à Florence










_Edit : Bienvenue...n'oublie pas d'aller voir les règles ici _


----------



## vleroy (5 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est justement ça le truc: faut pas se sentir obligé.



C'est bien vrai, mais cela devrait s'appliquer aux smileys et messages textes. Une analogie dans cette image de vieux karts en fin de vie? En tout cas, je vous dis au revoir et vous souhaite à tous une bonne continuation 



​


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2010)




----------



## BS0D (5 Mars 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Mars 2010)

De la danse, lors de la soirée So 80's Gay Friendly au Réservoir à Paris (cette photo est extraite du show de flashdance, impressionnant à voir  )​


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mars 2010)

La plupart des photos de ce site sont magnifiques, techniquement parlant vraiment poussées et je ne fais qu'apprendre à vos côtés. Par contre, peu d'entre elles m'émeuvent. Beaucoup de "Style pub" me laissent de marbre - et pourtant, je peux apprécier. 

Avec les différences de certains (ce qui peut paraître mauvais au départ), on découvre une sensibilité particulière qui évolue - certainement naïve au départ - mais qui dénote souvent ce charmant espoir, émouvant,  du nouveau photographe qui veut apprendre et devenir meilleur. Tout en côtoyant les meilleurs.

Privilège que je ressens.

---

Celle me précédent est non seulement une "...plus belle photo", mais un remarquable exercice qui à mes yeux est parfaitement réussi, puisqu'il englobe la technique et l'émotion, avec le mystère particulier de ces soirées tout aussi particulières.... et une lumière sensationnelle. 

Très physique en tout cas.


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2010)

Un ciel bleu marine, sans nuages, ca faisait longtemps et ca fait du bien. Hier après midi.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Mars 2010)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> La plupart des photos de ce site sont magnifiques, techniquement parlant vraiment poussées et je ne fais qu'apprendre à vos côtés. Par contre, peu d'entre elles m'émeuvent. Beaucoup de "Style pub" me laissent de marbre - et pourtant, je peux apprécier.
> 
> Avec les différences de certains (ce qui peut paraître mauvais au départ), on découvre une sensibilité particulière qui évolue - certainement naïve au départ - mais qui dénote souvent ce charmant espoir, émouvant,  du nouveau photographe qui veut apprendre et devenir meilleur. Tout en côtoyant les meilleurs.
> 
> ...



Mais es-tu l'auteur de la photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Mais es-tu l'auteur de la photo ?



Elle parle de la photo qui précède


----------



## Kinesam (6 Mars 2010)

@ Amok :
J'adore cette photo ! 
"hier après-midi", t'habites où pour qu'il fasse aussi beau???


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mars 2010)

Désolée, je voulais écrire:  "Celle me précédant..." 

Sinon, je n'allais très certainement pas m'épancher sur ma propre photo, qui est mienne, bien sûr.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Mars 2010)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Celle me précédent est non seulement une "...plus belle photo", mais un remarquable exercice qui à mes yeux est parfaitement réussi, puisqu'il englobe la technique et l'émotion, avec le mystère particulier de ces soirées tout aussi particulières.... et une lumière sensationnelle.
> 
> Très physique en tout cas.


Merci


----------



## oligo (6 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## cornelie (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2010)

Aquarium du Trocadéro finalement ?


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mars 2010)

Yep. Très bien refait, c'est à voir


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mars 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Mars 2010)

Un plafond pour changer des gens ​


----------



## sandy-1977 (7 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2010)




----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

Neige en Bretagne


----------



## BS0D (7 Mars 2010)

iYogi a dit:


> Neige en Bretagne



Ca sort tout droit de l'iphone ça non? avec des couleurs comme ça ...


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Ca sort tout droit de l'iphone ça non? avec des couleurs comme ça ...



Non c'est un Panasonic Lumix FZ28, les couleurs sont assez spéciales : côté nord le ciel était chargé et côté sud lumineux ce qui donnait une couleur très particulière au ciel à l'endroit où a été prise la photo de la photo, perso je trouve ça original.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2010)

Coiuleurs naturlles donc ? J'aurais cru à un filtre _sépia_


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Coiuleurs naturlles donc ? J'aurais cru à un filtre _sépia_



Oui c'est vraiment naturel, le ciel avait une couleur magnifique.


----------



## corso (7 Mars 2010)

En moins lourd. J'espère que c'est bon.


----------



## Perfectday (7 Mars 2010)

bon moi, je débarque un peu et je n'ai pas encore trouvé le truc pour insérer la photo dans le message. Désolé...


----------



## lmmm (7 Mars 2010)




----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2010)

Perfectday a dit:


> bon moi, je débarque un peu et je n'ai pas encore trouvé le truc pour insérer la photo dans le message. Désolé...



_Par ici et par là.

Merci de prendre bonne note des règles de ce sujet. 
_


----------



## BS0D (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## iYogi (8 Mars 2010)

Championnat du monde de lancer de sardines à Doëlan dans le Finistère sud, les goélands sont contents !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

C'est bas d'plafond.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2010)

aucun intérêt graphique


----------



## oligo (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (8 Mars 2010)

(je suis au courant pour les dif')


----------



## Lily-C (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2010)

Serpe de Forain.....:love:


----------



## Perfectday (8 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Par ici et par là.
> 
> Merci de prendre bonne note des règles de ce sujet.
> _




Merci Yvos, 

j'ai eu beau chercher, je ne suis jamais tombé sur ces posts. Voilà qui est plus clair (et je ne passerai plus 1/2 heure à tenter d'inclure mon image en passant par Fichier joint...)


----------



## itako (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## Radagash0 (9 Mars 2010)

Ha tiens, un Strasbourgeois, sa fais plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Ha tiens, un Strasbourgeois, sa fais plaisir


 
Hey, man, c'est postez vos plus belles *photos*, pas vos plus belles* fautes d'O*(rthographe) ici.

Hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hey, man, c'est postez vos plus belles *photos*, pas vos plus belles* fautes d'O*(rthographe) ici.



Ouais, mais des photos avec des fautes, ce n'est plus une histoire d'O(rthographe) mon cher Ponk...


----------



## fanou (9 Mars 2010)




----------



## lmmm (9 Mars 2010)




----------



## Raf (10 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (10 Mars 2010)

fanou a dit:


> http://fanou1er.free.fr/macge10/DSC_1339oo3.jpg



Tain j'ai perdu 25 dixièmes à chaque oeil


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Mars 2010)

Marie-Flore qu'elle s'appelle :love:​


----------



## spike33127 (10 Mars 2010)

Cliquez sur la photo pour voir le reste de mon expo N&B sur Flickr​


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## spike33127 (10 Mars 2010)

heu oui est ? faudrait argumenter peut etre , ne serai-ce qu'en MP


----------



## freefalling (10 Mars 2010)

> heu oui est ? faudrait argumenter peut etre , ne serai-ce qu'en MP


pourtant, ça semble assez .. clair


----------



## dadoo113 (10 Mars 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> heu oui est ? faudrait argumenter peut etre , ne serai-ce qu'en MP



A mon avis il voulait dire que ce qui est hachuré n'est pas utile sur la photo, et que tu pouvais par conséquent opter pour un cadrage "carré" !

C'est vrai que ça rend bien mieux je trouve car le sol au 1er plan n'apporte pas grand chose ici !

Le reste est très sympa !


----------



## Lily-C (10 Mars 2010)

elle aurait plus de force en format carré je pense


----------



## maximeG (10 Mars 2010)

FED 3, Hilford HP5


----------



## Lily-C (10 Mars 2010)

je n'arrivais pas à ce que je voulais en 800 px :rose:
dispo en 1000 px ici : http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2741/4422718175_709ea7985e_o.jpg


----------



## cornelie (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## oligo (11 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> heu oui est ? faudrait argumenter peut etre , ne serai-ce qu'en MP



Modeste avis à propos de cette photo et de ton "expo". 



Y'a de l'idée, des sujets intéressants et tout et tout.
Faut pas te vexer. T'as mis le doigts sur quelque chose. C'est chouette. New York toussa. 
Mais tes cadrages respirent pas. T'es trop loin. Ou pas assez. 
Depardon pourrait t'en parler des heures de ce problème d'approche, on pourrai se pougner tous en coeur et sortir d'autres noms de gueu-din pour s'y croire. 

Donc on va faire bref, comme les profs quand ils déchiraient nos rendus à l'école... 
Pense ton image comme un bouquin. Fais voyager le regard. Raconte une histoire.
Là sur ta collec, t'as juste fait clic-clac à NY en pensant que ça allait groover.
Mais non. 

T'es pas loin, vraiment. 

Pi' sois rassuré, on l'a tous fait. Mais si tu veux faire une "expo" : Ouvre encore un peu tes noeils.  


Bisous. :love:


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Pense ton image comme un bouquin. Fais voyager le regard. Raconte une histoire.



Tout à fait d'accord : c'est la base lorsqu'on traite un thème particulier. Ton (ou:tes) image(s) seraient dans un ensemble plus "général", pas de critique particulière. Mais présenter "le métro de New York" comme sujet central nécessite un peu plus de profondeur. Pour connaitre (un peu) l'endroit, je dirais que tes images sont "faciles" : leur sujet peut se faire à n'importe quel moment, n'importe quel jour, n'importe quel mois. Ce qu'elles représentent est le commun du lieu. Tu me diras : c'est peut-être le but. Soit, mais dans ce cas là il leur manque un _petit plus_ qui va rendre ce commun graphique, anecdotique, particulier.
La seule qui me semble sortir du lot et correspondre au propos est celle des mains (sur laquelle un recadrage pourrait être envisagé, le blouson en bas-gauche me chagrine l'&#339;il).


PS : Note bien les guillemets. Je sais que ce sujet n'est pas, contrairement aux apparences, des plus faciles.


----------



## spike33127 (11 Mars 2010)

ah mais je ne le prend pas du tout mal , j'ai 18 ans , eu mon reflex il y a 1 mois a peine et je sais que j'ai vraiment beaucoup de chose a apprendre !! 


Plusieurs personne m'on critiqué mes cadrages , je vais essayer de voir sa mieux pour mes prochaines photos 

Pour la réponse de Dendrimere , c'était pas méchant je voulais juste avoir une toute petite explication :rose:

pour le terme "exposition" , c'était pas du tout dans l'optique du photographe pro qui se la raconte loin de la , c'était simplement pour démarquer ces quelques photos du reste de mon Voyages de ny car elle n'ont pas grand chose en commun 

en tout cas merci pour les critiques , c'est mieux que des "bof" , "cool la photo" , "j'aime pas" !


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2010)

_Je mentionne cette discussion pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas connu et qui souhaitent continuer sur la question du cadrage _


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## mado (12 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (12 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Mars 2010)

quel copieur


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## fable (12 Mars 2010)




----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2010)

fable a dit:


> image bien trop grande et bien trop lourde&#8230;


Pourtant tu n'es pas un inscrit de l'année ?!&#8230;


yvos a dit:


> _
> 
> Merci de prendre bonne note des règles de ce sujet.
> _


----------



## fable (12 Mars 2010)

Sorry, erreur lors de l'exportation avec lightroom j'ai pas pris la peine de vérifier... Mea culpa:rose:


----------



## lmmm (12 Mars 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Mars 2010)

Des chaussures.​


----------



## jogary (12 Mars 2010)

Voici une photo de la vallée d'Ossau.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

*Est ce que deux photos d'un même sujet constitue une série ?
Sinon, sous cet angle, l'immeuble ressemble à un spaceship égaré au confins de l'univers. *​


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2010)

kromozom a dit:


> *Est ce que deux photos d'un même sujet constitue une série ?*



Comme pour les _serial killers_ : une série, c'est à partir de 3


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)




----------



## Gecko_Splinter (13 Mars 2010)

Jouer avec le feu


----------



## twk (14 Mars 2010)

Petit souvenir du Maroc


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Kinesam (14 Mars 2010)

@ TWK : magnifique la photo


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Mars 2010)

Un contre-jour.​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## oligo (14 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (14 Mars 2010)

; )


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (15 Mars 2010)




----------



## iYogi (15 Mars 2010)

Camaret-sur-Mer


----------



## Chang (15 Mars 2010)

*Beijing - Palais d'Eté sous la neige*​




​


----------



## fanou (15 Mars 2010)




----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2010)

Limoux 2010. Il y a 8 jours le dimanche de sortie de toutes les bandes, ici une des  "Piotos".


----------



## quenaur (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## joanes (16 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## oligo (16 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (16 Mars 2010)

C'est pour dans un mois. Et c'est pas pour moi


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## lmmm (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## GroDan (17 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2010)




----------



## willsdorf (17 Mars 2010)




----------



## twk (18 Mars 2010)

Il l'heure d'aller dormir en pensant à ça


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 24530


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## lmmm (19 Mars 2010)




----------



## plo0m (20 Mars 2010)

Surf check en Bretagne sud:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Mars 2010)

Plafond des backstage de la Boule Noire ​


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## iFabien (20 Mars 2010)

*On Call*
- Canon EOS 450D - 20 mars 2010 -


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## olaf1966 (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## fanou (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## spike33127 (21 Mars 2010)

Merci à toi kromozom pour l'info sur la caserne niel !


----------



## soget (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## joanes (21 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## GroDan (22 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## plo0m (22 Mars 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (22 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## IP (22 Mars 2010)




----------



## quenaur (22 Mars 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2010)

C'est quoi ce masquage dégueux sur la montagne à droite?
T'avais un peu arrêté ça depuis qqs temps et c'était vraiment pas plus mal...


----------



## quenaur (22 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quoi ce masquage dégueux sur la montagne à droite?
> T'avais un peu arrêté ça depuis qqs temps et c'était vraiment pas plus mal...



Désolé mais il n'y a pas de masquage sur la montagne à droite
juste une grosse brume.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2010)

Elle est bleue ... très bleue...
Ça fait bizarre...


----------



## mfay (22 Mars 2010)

Sauf que le ciel a été remplacé, et ça choque...


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Mars 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 24569


----------



## spike33127 (23 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Madeline (23 Mars 2010)

.


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2010)

Un petit cours de détourage peut-être ?


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

voici ma première participation..


----------



## cornelie (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## esope (23 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## olaf1966 (23 Mars 2010)

Edit: image trop lourde, je supprime la prochaine fois

edit: corrigé :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## joanes (23 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## itako (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## lmmm (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (24 Mars 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## dadoo113 (24 Mars 2010)

:love:​


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2010)

1040 RockAway Ave, Brooklyn - NY 11236.​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mars 2010)

De retour quelques instants pour une photo d'instants. 
En passant.
Clermont-Ferrand.​


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Mars 2010)

Amok a dit:


> 1040 RockAway Ave, Brooklyn - NY 11236.​




Yo  !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## maiwen (25 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

*Celle-ci est tellement moche que je ne peux la considérer autrement que comme l'une de mes plus belles photos. *


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Mars 2010)

saycet ​


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2010)

​
Trouvé au fond d'une poche.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Mars 2010)

Miossec (en grande forme) à l'Olympia ​


----------



## anneee (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## itako (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2010)

Yvos :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## lmmm (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2010)

joanes a dit:


> Un truc rouge/IMG]
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Red"][SIZE="5"]Bassouuuuuuuu!
> On a retrouvé le slip que tu avais perdu sur l'autoroute!!![/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]​


----------



## IP (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Canyon​


Les canyons, c'est comme les tests de Rorschach pour moi : je vois toujours un pénis mutilé.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

C'est curieux moi je voyais plutôt un vagin.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est curieux moi je voyais plutôt un vagin.


Mouais. Mutilé aussi alors.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mouais. Mutilé aussi alors.


Je sais pas j'ai jamais regardé avant...


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Mars 2010)

Petite précision : Ceci n'est pas la mer!


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Une photo/IMG][/RIGHT]
> 
> [COLOR="Gray"]Petite précision : Ceci n'est pas la mer!:D[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bcommeberenice (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, effectivement. C'est un arbre.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## IP (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## mado (1 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## cornelie (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## itako (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## schwebb (2 Avril 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> barquecatalane



Oh, Collioure.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2010)

Version sans barque


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (3 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (3 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Avril 2010)

Dommage pour les pattes du pigeon, je n'ai pas été assez rapide ni précise! ​


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Avril 2010)

J-11 (pas pour moi)


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Avril 2010)

Je ne peux plus éditer mon message ci dessus.
certains me disent que sur leur écran, le corps n'est pas quasiment noir, mais au contraire très clair.... est-ce le cas pour vous? si oui comment est-ce possible ???? 

(cette photo est un RAW converti en JPEG, j'ai légèrement assombri le corps sous photoshop en tant qu'editeur externe pour Aperture 3, puis exporté le tout en JPEG sur mon bureau) et enfin uploadé sur picasa)
*Je sais que selon les calibrages les couleurs sont légèrement différente, mais même sur le RAW le corps est sombre, comment la voyez vous ?*

Faites vous une différence avec cette version (excepté le coude, je parle juste de la noirceur du corps) ?

Problème résolu : lorsque dans Aperture on édite une photo sous photoshop, il faut l'enregistrer "sans calque" sinon nos  amis windowsiens la voient mal, les couleurs sont modifiées, et tous les calques ne s'affichent pas, même après export en JPEG ! (alors que je pensais qu'un JPEG écraisait tous les calques en un seul, bah apparemment un JPEG peut ne pas afficher tous les calques....)


----------



## schwebb (4 Avril 2010)

Pour moi il est bien presque noir.

iMac Intel C2D 24" blanc, SL à jour, calibrage de l'écran par défaut (jamais touché).


----------



## willsdorf (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Baracca (4 Avril 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Je ne peux plus éditer mon message ci dessus.
> certains me disent que sur leur écran, le corps n'est pas quasiment noir, mais au contraire très clair.... est-ce le cas pour vous? si oui comment est-ce possible ????
> .......



Le corps est bien noir sur mon écran.
Sur la 2ème version, dans les nuances du coude positionné le plus haut, il est chouilla plus sombre, mais au point de faire de différence sur le corps.

Ps: profil couleur de l'Imac: Gama 2,2 et Blanc Neutre D65.


----------



## fanou (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Je ne peux plus éditer mon message ci dessus.
> certains me disent que sur leur écran, le corps n'est pas quasiment noir, mais au contraire très clair.... est-ce le cas pour vous? si oui comment est-ce possible ????
> 
> (cette photo est un RAW converti en JPEG, j'ai légèrement assombri le corps sous photoshop en tant qu'editeur externe pour Aperture 3, puis exporté le tout en JPEG sur mon bureau) et enfin uploadé sur picasa)
> *Je sais que selon les calibrages les couleurs sont légèrement différente, mais même sur le RAW le corps est sombre, comment la voyez vous ?*


Cela ne me dérange pas d'entrevoir ou deviner le soutien-gorge vu qu'il brise la ligne du dos et crée des aspérités sous le sein.


> Faites vous une différence avec cette version (excepté le coude, je parle juste de la noirceur du corps) ?


Tout à fait. Un passage au négatif de l'écran (ctrl+&#8997;+&#8984;+!) permet de constater que son sous-vêtement disparaît totalement, alors qu'il apparaît clairement dans la première mouture.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Je ne peux plus éditer mon message ci dessus.
> certains me disent que sur leur écran, le corps n'est pas quasiment noir, mais au contraire très clair.... est-ce le cas pour vous? si oui comment est-ce possible ????



Je t'ai coup de boulé en te disant que le corps est bien noir... En lisant le poste d'aCLR, je pense avoir compris ce qui s'est passé et pu voir le corps en gris plutôt que noir. En fait, il suffit de faire un drag/drop, et là la photo qui est toujours en sélection, passe le corps en gris.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Raf (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## lmmm (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## schwebb (5 Avril 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## hOlivier (5 Avril 2010)

Staatsoper von Wien (Opéra National de Vienne)


----------



## plovemax (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Hallucinex (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Avril 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Je ne peux plus éditer mon message ci dessus.
> certains me disent que sur leur écran, le corps n'est pas quasiment noir, mais au contraire très clair.... est-ce le cas pour vous? si oui comment est-ce possible ????
> 
> (cette photo est un RAW converti en JPEG, j'ai légèrement assombri le corps sous photoshop en tant qu'editeur externe pour Aperture 3, puis exporté le tout en JPEG sur mon bureau) et enfin uploadé sur picasa)
> ...



Je te confirme qu'il y a une grosse différence entre ces 2 versions. La 2ème est vraiment plus sombre alors que sur la première je peux distinguer sans effort les motifs du soutien-gorge. Je vois même assez bien son bracelet et on voit jusqu'où monte la culotte. (écran d'iMac 27" calibré)

Sinon la prochaine fois, à faire sans sous-vêtements, ça simplifiera le post-traitement et évitera toute cassure dans kes courbes du contre-jour 

Une photo pour ne pas flooder


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2010)

Évitez de vous étendre ici sur des aspects techniques, merci


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Mr Fon (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## joanes (6 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Avril 2010)

Me rappeler : c'est le photographe qui fait la photo.


----------



## joanes (6 Avril 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Me rappeler : c'est le photographe qui fait la photo.



Et ???


----------



## momo-fr (6 Avril 2010)

Ça fait un bail que j'ai pas posté un peu de couleurs pour le printemps enfin arrivé !!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2010)

joanes a dit:


> Et ???



Tu n'as pas compris l'importance de ce lien dans ce thread ? On se cache tellement facilement derrière le matos pour justifier l'intérêt de nos photos. "Désolé, ma photo est un peu bruitée, mon 5D Mark II ne monte pas à 126359 iso" alors que la photo est mal cadrée, sans intérêt.

Bref, il serait bon que tous les participants à ce thread jette un oeil sur ces photos prises avec un "bête iPhone" et dégradrées par un soft qui les polaroids.  (j'ai pris une vraie claque en regardant ces photos.  )


----------



## itako (6 Avril 2010)

Et puis on parle de personnalitée de la photo aussi.

J'avais déjà dis y'a quelques temps que l'iphone est un peu une sorte de toy camera nouvelle génération, un fil dédié aux photos iphone avait été mi en place, malheureusement il a pas trop tourné à mon grand regret ..


Pour rester dans les tons que j'abordes voilà un autoportrait sortie d'un iphone, avec une touche de photoshop, version iphone !
Quit à sortir un truc plus pro demain.

Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà posté mais c'est une photo que j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## IP (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Avril 2010)

Toujours le même immeuble mais "qui habite où ?" :


----------



## schwebb (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## dadoo113 (7 Avril 2010)

schwebb a dit:


>



rien ne s'affiche chez moi


----------



## schwebb (7 Avril 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> rien ne s'affiche chez moi



Oui, ça m'a fait pareil en rechargeant la page. Bizarre. Je viens de refaire le lien, faut voir.


----------



## BS0D (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2010)

Ca point de vue sur l'ile Maire est plutôt pas mal mais l'heure de prise de vue me semble assez mal choisie si j'en crois la faible longueur des ombres et la lumière completement pourrie.
Dommage.


----------



## BS0D (7 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca point de vue sur l'ile Maire est plutôt pas mal mais l'heure de prise de vue me semble assez mal choisie si j'en crois la faible longueur des ombres et la lumière completement pourrie.
> Dommage.



Ouais, malheureusement t'as pas toujours le choix de l'heure où tu voyages à tel ou tel endroit (contraintes de transport etc), et comme je m'appelle toujours pas Zeus, autant que ça m'aurait plu à ce moment-là, je contrôle ni la lumière, ni la longueur des rayons et encore moins le temps qu'il fait ... ce qui m'empêche pas de faire des photos


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Ouais, malheureusement t'as pas toujours le choix de l'heure où tu voyages à tel ou tel endroit (contraintes de transport etc), et comme je m'appelle toujours pas Zeus, autant que ça m'aurait plu à ce moment-là, je contrôle ni la lumière, ni la longueur des rayons et encore moins le temps qu'il fait ... ce qui m'empêche pas de faire des photos



Dans ce cas, est-ce une "plus belle photo" ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2010)

La série est visible ici. Contrairement à ce que la tête des protagonistes pourrait nous faire croire, on s'est éclaté durant cette séance photo. 

​


----------



## itako (7 Avril 2010)

Cette fois je vous épargne le DJ porn, cette fois!


----------



## fati09 (7 Avril 2010)

belle photos de la ville Larache au Maroc
http://photo-larache.blogspot.com


Edit : merci de lire les règles du sujet (cf page 1). On ne poste que ses propres photos ici (ton message est ambigu et accessoirement, un sujet est dédié à la présentation de sites)


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

Dans ce fil il faut poster UNE de tes plus belles photos...
Pour parler, montrer ton blog/site; il y a d'autres fils...


----------



## BS0D (7 Avril 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Dans ce cas, est-ce une "plus belle photo" ?



Oui, moi je la trouve magnifique. 
Je tombe en quand même en accord avec JP, c'était pas forcément le "meilleur" moment de la journée pour cette photo. Cela dit je ne comprends pas ta question Amok, parce que si faire une belle photo dépendait *uniquement* de la longueur des rayons de soleil ou du temps qu'il fait, on aurait pas beaucoup de photos dans ce fil et ça serait bien triste, pas vrai?



Foguenne a dit:


> La série est visible ici. Contrairement à ce que la tête des protagonistes pourrait nous faire croire, on s'est éclaté durant cette séance photo.



Très sympa cette série, Foguenne


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Avril 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Cela dit je ne comprends pas ta question Amok, parce que si faire une belle photo dépendait *uniquement* de la longueur des rayons de soleil ou du temps qu'il fait, on aurait pas beaucoup de photos dans ce fil et ça serait bien triste, pas vrai?[/COLOR]



Ca s'appelle "choisir sa lumière" : lumière du matin, du midi, du soir, de nuit, nuages, pas de nuages, etc..... Donc pour résumer,  si ta lumière est pourrie, ta photo est pourrie!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> on aurait pas beaucoup de photos dans ce fil et ça serait bien triste, pas vrai?[/COLOR]


Pas forcément


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Oui, moi je la trouve magnifique.
> Je tombe en quand même en accord avec JP, c'était pas forcément le "meilleur" moment de la journée pour cette photo. Cela dit je ne comprends pas ta question Amok, parce que si faire une belle photo dépendait *uniquement* de la longueur des rayons de soleil ou du temps qu'il fait, on aurait pas beaucoup de photos dans ce fil et ça serait bien triste, pas vrai?



Juste pour te répondre 

Le mot « photographie » est composé de deux racines d'origine grecque :
le préfixe « photo- » (&#966;&#969;&#964;o&#962;, photos : lumière, clarté ;
le suffixe « -graphie » (&#947;&#961;&#945;&#966;&#949;&#953;&#957;, graphein : peindre, dessiner, écrire).
Donc, littéralement : « _*peindre avec la lumière*_ ».

A moins d'avoir beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de talent et un sujet extrêmement novateur et/ou intéressant, "peindre" avec une lumière pourrie aboutit rarement à un résultat heureux.

Disons donc que si dans ton viseur tu vois débarquer des habitants de la constellation d'Orion en tenue de clown galactique, il est clair que la lumière compte peu : l'information prime sur la qualité. Par contre, pour un paysage...

J'espère avoir été plus clair...


----------



## BS0D (8 Avril 2010)

Voui, je vois bien ce que tu veux dire, c'est très clair  
Bon, même si la lumière est pas top, avec le matos d'aujourd'hui on peut quand même en faire quelque chose de "potable" ou simplement "regardable" (réglages sur l'appareil, voire retouche toshop après) pour peu qu'un ait un oeil artistique et des connaissances un peu techniques -- j'ai vu ici même des photos intéressantes avec de la lumière "pourrie" comme tu dis. 
Et puis... après y'a un truc sur lequel on reviendra toujours, l'affaire du goût (qui transcende tout aspect technique de la photo!).
Après effectivement je n'ai pas l'oeil assez novateur ou même le talent de photographe (je suis bien trop amateur) pour compenser la lumière pourrie, d'où la remarque d'emblée de JP que je conçois tout à fait.

Eh, et si tu vois un jour "débarquer des habitants de la constellation d'Orion en tenue de clown galactique", j'veux une invit'


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## boodou (8 Avril 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Disons donc que si dans ton viseur tu vois débarquer des habitants de la constellation d'Orion en tenue de clown galactique, il est clair que la lumière compte peu : l'information prime sur la qualité. Par contre, pour un paysage...
> 
> J'espère avoir été plus clair...



Le trépied est installé sur mon balcon, j'attends les habitants de la constellation d'Orion de pied ferme !
  mais si ils ne sont pas en tenue de clown galactique je shoote quand même ou pas ?


----------



## Fìx (8 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> &#8230; mais si ils ne sont pas en tenue de clown galactique je shoote quand même ou pas ?



Tout dépend de la lumière....  _(enfin....  si j'ai bien tout suivi! :rose: )_


----------



## Hallucinex (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## IP (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## schwebb (9 Avril 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## two (9 Avril 2010)

Les <img  src=" et  "  alt="cygnes"/>sont inutiles... et rendent le lien inutilisables.
Vu la taille de la photo (trop grand et bien trop lourd), tu ferais mieux de la poster en lien...
par exemple : les cygnes de schwebb


----------



## Hallucinex (9 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## spike33127 (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Bibabelou (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Avril 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> après y'a un truc sur lequel on reviendra toujours, l'affaire du goût (qui transcende tout aspect technique de la photo!).



Je suis d'avis qu'il n'y a pas de photographie réussie si deux critères ne sont pas réunis : technique photographie et regard artistique.

Même avec un grand déséquilibre entre ces deux valeurs, une photo se doit d'avoir les deux. Si l'un manque, alors souvent pour moi, la photo est sans intérêt.

Si les deux viennent à manquer alors le photographe est impardonnable... et c'est bien souvent le cas ici. A mon goût.


----------



## lmmm (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2010)

Mouais....il faut toujours y réfléchir à deux fois lorsqu'on met des photos de ses proches...c'est souvent le coeur qui parle alors que les photos en question peuvent être totalement sans intérêt pour d'autres que la famille  

Là, la lumière est violente, l'expression pas terrible et le traitement avec ce faux vignettage, c'est vraiment spécial.


----------



## Hallucinex (11 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Craquounette (11 Avril 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2010)

Tidju !  ça fait 50 fois que j'ai le doigt sur la souris pour poster une de mes "plus belles photos" et chaque fois, je tombe sur des commentaires du genre : "trop clair" ... "lumière pourrie" ... "trop sombre" ... "trop typé" ... "trop familial" ..."trop bidouillé" ... "pas bien cadré" ... "inintéressant" ... etc... etc...
Bref, j'en arrive à la funeste conclusion qu'aucune de mes photos ne mérite de figurer dans ce thread et ce, malgré que certaines soient bourrées d'émotions que j'aimerais bien partager avec vous... 
Ben, je vous laisse, juste le temps d'aller potasser quelques revues techniques affûtées, d'analyser à fond les oeuvres de jp, de relire toute la bio de Cartier Bresson et je reviens ... dans quelques années à moins que la vie ne m'oblige à aller poster dans le "thread post mortem" d'ici là...
... A force de vouloir l'exceptionnel, on passe à côté de l'émotion de l'ordinaire ... et l'ordinaire, c'est quand même 99% de ce qui remplit nos vies ... à moins, bien entendu, que certains d'entre vous ne soient vraiment exceptionnels... ... moi pas, heureusement !


----------



## cornelie (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## esope (11 Avril 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !  ça fait 50 fois que j'ai le doigt sur la souris pour poster une de mes "plus belles photos" et chaque fois, je tombe sur des commentaires du genre : "trop clair" ... "lumière pourrie" ... "trop sombre" ... "trop typé" ... "trop familial" ..."trop bidouillé" ... "pas bien cadré" ... "inintéressant" ... etc... etc...
> Bref, j'en arrive à la funeste conclusion qu'aucune de mes photos ne mérite de figurer dans ce thread et ce, malgré que certaines soient bourrées d'émotions que j'aimerais bien partager avec vous...
> Ben, je vous laisse, juste le temps d'aller potasser quelques revues techniques affûtées, d'analyser à fond les oeuvres de jp, de relire toute la bio de Cartier Bresson et je reviens ... dans quelques années à moins que la vie ne m'oblige à aller poster dans le "thread post mortem" d'ici là...
> ... A force de vouloir l'exceptionnel, on passe à côté de l'émotion de l'ordinaire ... et l'ordinaire, c'est quand même 99% de ce qui remplit nos vies ... à moins, bien entendu, que certains d'entre vous ne soient vraiment exceptionnels... ... moi pas, heureusement !



Euh... il me semble que le "non-exceptionnel" n'est pas forcément que de l'ordinaire, et en tout cas l'ordinaire ne doit pas être une raison à faire du nivellement par le bas . En étant un chouilla exigeant avec la pauvre banalité de nos petites vies, on peut tout de même arriver à faire du plus qu'ordinaire pas exceptionnel :rateau:... Mais c'est une question d'envie et d'exigence...


----------



## Gronounours (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dead head (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## lmmm (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## LeProf (12 Avril 2010)

*Vulcania le 10/04/2010*




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Avril 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... A force de vouloir l'exceptionnel, on passe à côté de l'émotion de l'ordinaire ... et l'ordinaire, c'est quand même 99% de ce qui remplit nos vies ... à moins, bien entendu, que certains d'entre vous ne soient vraiment exceptionnels... ... moi pas, heureusement !



Je ne trouve aucune émotion pour ma part dans l'ordinaire. C'est ce qui rend l'ordinaire ordinaire à mes yeux justement.

99% de nos vies ? Non, je m'efforce de rendre la mienne le moins ordinaire possible justement.

Si si the Big, toi aussi tu es exceptionnel, comme nous tous ! Tout dépend par rapport à quoi et par rapport à qui  Nous sommes entourrés d'êtres exceptionnels ; nos enfants, nos femmes, nos amis...


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2010)

C'est surtout pour manifester mon accord plein et entier avec TheBig.
Ce doit être une question d'âge 
Ci-dessus une de mes plus belles photos (pour moi) parce qu'en la revoyant, je suis de nouveau là-haut sur la Margeride dans une certaine plénitude et même une plénitude certaine.
Je me doute que certains la trouveront sans intérêt, sans parler de la technique 
Mais je sais aussi, d'expérience que d'autres (pas forcément sur MacGé) l'ont trouvé adéquate à ce que j'espérais y inclure : non pas du talent, de la technique, de l'art mais simplement un moment ordinaire qui n'était pas ordinaire. (Petit aparté pour la "technique" : elle est indispensable dans certains cas mais dans bien des situations, les appareils modernes en automatique, horresco referens, se débrouillent très bien : la technique est parfois nécessaire et difficile : la lumière ça n'a rien d'évident mais de là à dire qu'une photo implique systématiquement de réfléchir 10 minutes pour calculer vitesse et ouverture, j'ai des doutes)

Je comprends que certains veuillent limiter l'afflux de photos disons trop "personnelles" pour intéresser grand-monde, c'est en bonne partie justifiée mais c'est un forum ici : c'est à dire un endroit où les gens participent, ce serait dommage aussi que trop s'abstiennent de partager ou au moins d'essayer avec les autres des émotions. 

Le compromis entre le fil attrape-tout et le fil réduit aux "vedettes"  est difficile mais autant je trouve très bien que de temps en temps certains gueulent un coup sur un certain laisser-aller, autant je trouve très bien la réflexion de theBig.

Il n'y a pas qu'en photo que le sens des nuances a de l'importance.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2010)

Didier Wampas


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2010)

_Oh, faut pas faire les mijorées non plus : il suffit de regarder ce fil depuis le début pour voir que tout le monde y a accès s'il le souhaite  et j'essaie de faire en sorte que vous ne vous fassiez pas trop étrangler (d'ailleurs, beaucoup me le reprochent  ). 

Je me suis permis un commentaire plus haut (j'indique cela car apparemment, c'est pris comme justification pour ça) tout ce qu'il y a de plus sincère (les smileys, vous savez les lire?) à un membre qui poste régulièrement. Ce dernier point est important puisque lmmm nous a fait partager d'autres moments bien plus sympas (LucG, il faut prendre cela en compte aussi ) et est donc certainement plus enclin à comprendre ce que je voulais dire. Commentaire en tant que membre, d'ailleurs, et pas modérateur. Et je pense que la démarche de jp envers BSOD quelques pages avant procède du même principe. Maintenant, si vous voulez voir le mal partout en permanence et prendre tout sans recul et de manière épidermique, libre à vous. 

Enfin, ce débat, c'est un peu le pendule de Foucault de MacG...ça va...et ça revient...et on sait que cela reviendra...bref _


----------



## drs (12 Avril 2010)

Une petite scène de vie...qui m'a bien fait rigolé 

Et pas de vacheries, tante agathe adooooore cette photo


----------



## itako (12 Avril 2010)

Et bien moi je suis en vacances


----------



## joanes (12 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2010)

Ben pas moi !



​


----------



## esope (13 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (13 Avril 2010)

; )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2010)

Ouai, ouai... c'est le printemps... ça donne des envies...


----------



## LeProf (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Avril 2010)

hello, 1ere participation a ce fil avec un dernier pt'it coup de fraîcheur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Avril 2010)

Femi Kuti au Casino de Paris​


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## oligo (14 Avril 2010)

Photo prise avec iPhone. Je la trouve vraiment romantique! :love:
Les brosses à dent étaient comme ça quand je me suis levé! Prises sur le fait!



​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2010)

.
.​ 




.
.​


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## cornelie (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2010)

Euh jp ! c'est dans autoportrait que t'aurais du la poster celle-là .....


----------



## Foguenne (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2010)

Cher Foguenne, 

Ce n'est jamais simple de poster des photo des ses proches. Ce n'est pas parce que toi tu trouves que ces clichés dégage plein de vie, de bonne humeur, qu'ils sont excellement bien maitrisés techniquement, que le p'tit bonhomme a un air coquin à faire fondre n'importe quel iceberg que tu dois poster ces photo.
Peut-être qu'elles te parlent, qu'elles te rappellent un excellent souvenir mais comment veux-tu qu'elles parlent aux autres, qu'elles provoquent une émotion chez le lecteur lambda ?...

:love:

Désolée Yvos j'ai pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## oligo (17 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Avril 2010)

Londres.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2010)

Les rois de la suède :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## schwebb (17 Avril 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## willsdorf (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## maiwen (18 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (18 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Redoch (19 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2010)

ça pique les yeux non ?


----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça pique les yeux non ?



Pour moi, ce n'est pas la définition de piquer les yeux, mais je t'accorde que ce n'est pas agréable à regarder. Et la mer continue de pencher. A ce rythme, elle va se vider. Alors déjà qu'on ne peut plus voler.

@ redoch: je te redis publiquement tout le bien de ton portrait. Belle intensité! le fond en moins et c'était énorme... bravo!


----------



## IP (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> le fond en moins et c'était énorme...



Il est très bien ce fond.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## soget (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## GroDan (22 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Majintode (22 Avril 2010)

​
Le making of du shooting, ici


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Avril 2010)

sympa le making  (surtout ne pas montrer ca a ma nana)

la photo aussi mais je sais pas pourquoi  on dirait que la demoiselle a ete decoupee et collée sur le paysage de la place vendome (j'imagine le traitement de la photo).

mignonne quand meme


----------



## BS0D (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## Majintode (22 Avril 2010)

Merci *Mac*Gyver* ! Pour il ne faut pas que tu montres le making of à ta copine...?  

J'en mets une autre tirée de ce shooting "shopaholic" :




​


----------



## yvos (22 Avril 2010)

_Une photo par jour... Je laisse néanmoins car cela faisait bien longtemps que tu n'étais pas passé par ici  _


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> la photo aussi mais je sais pas pourquoi  on dirait que la demoiselle a ete decoupee et collée sur le paysage de la place vendome (j'imagine le traitement de la photo).



Parce que il n'y a quasiment pas d'ombre.


----------



## ranxerox (22 Avril 2010)

le coup de flash y est aussi pour bcp je pense...
(ce que je regrette sur ces photos, le flash est presque de trop,
de mon goût personnel, hein)​


----------



## Majintode (22 Avril 2010)

Merci *Yvos*, j'avais oublié pour la photo unique par jour...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Avril 2010)

http://blog.2eyeswideopen.com/wp-content/gallery/urban_paris/33_paris.jpg
Les parisiens reconnaitront peut être ce temple de la consommation (enfin, version chic tout de même... j'y fais pas mes courses :rateau: )

_Edit : trop lourd_


----------



## jeremyxy (23 Avril 2010)

Je poste une de mes photos :


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2010)

Tu as regardé les consignes, avant de poster ?!...


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Bibabelou (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Avril 2010)

Ah oui tiens, pas vu qu'elle dépassait les 150ko la dernière (faut dire que c'est pas mal détaillé cette verrière des galeries Lafayette :rateau: )​



​


----------



## cornelie (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## GroDan (24 Avril 2010)

une piéce occulté, un trou de 8mm , une image de 32 métres de diamétre...​


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2010)

_Un effort sur l'intérêt de vos photos, merci_.


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2010)

Lever de soleil.


----------



## Redoch (25 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai!!!


yvos a dit:


> _Un effort sur l'intérêt de vos photos, merci_.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Hallucinex (26 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2010)

Vraiment sympa Hallucinex... j'aurais peut être recadré pour avoir le VTTiste un peu plus vers la droite, là je trouve qu'il est trop près du cadre et la masse verte des arbres devient trop importante ... enfin, ce n'est que mon avis 

Mais je comprends qu cela ne doit pas être facile ce genre de tof en plein action.

PS: désolé pas de tof sous la main


----------



## BS0D (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Hallucinex (26 Avril 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> Vraiment sympa Hallucinex... j'aurais peut être recadré pour avoir le VTTiste un peu plus vers la droite, là je trouve qu'il est trop près du cadre et la masse verte des arbres devient trop importante ... enfin, ce n'est que mon avis
> 
> Mais je comprends qu cela ne doit pas être facile ce genre de tof en plein action.
> 
> PS: désolé pas de tof sous la main



Merci pour ton commentaire!

Je te comprends, j'ai fait plusieurs versions à partir de l'originale, qui contenait trop d'éléments à mon goût. J'ai fait quelques rognages pour garder juste la partie intéressante, jusqu'à avoir quelque chose qui me plaise. Celle-ci est ma préférée, tu peux cliquer sur l'image pour aller sur mon compte flickr et voir l'autre version.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## schwebb (26 Avril 2010)

Soleil et brume, ce matin.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


EDIT: et hop! Correction.


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Soleil et brume, ce matin.
> http://img.skitch.com/20100426-jbwh9xy1bre4fjkx7p84fwyskw.jpg


L'est pas un peu... grande, ta photo ?!... 
(et lourde...)


----------



## schwebb (26 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> L'est pas un peu... grande, ta photo ?!...
> (et lourde...)



Ben comme elle est hébergée ailleurs, et qu'on me donne ce lien justement pour ne pas charger le forum, je croyais que...

Mais je vais changer, alors, et mettre un autre type de lien.


----------



## Fìx (26 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> L'est pas un peu... grande, ta photo ?!...
> (et lourde...)



En tout cas elle est magnifique! :love: Elle aurait même largement sa place sur interfaceLift!


----------



## willsdorf (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## IP (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## AuGie (28 Avril 2010)

Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2010)

C'est lourd ce côté faux pola... Faites des vrais, même des merdes, au moins cela aura du charme. Là, j'ai même pas envie de regarder l'image qui vu la saturation ne peut même pas avoir été fait avec un film polaroid... Bon bref.


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## sandy-1977 (29 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## fanou (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## Mops Argo (30 Avril 2010)




----------



## jahrom (30 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Avril 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est lourd ce côté faux pola... Faites des vrais, même des merdes, au moins cela aura du charme. Là, j'ai même pas envie de regarder l'image qui vu la saturation ne peut même pas avoir été fait avec un film polaroid... Bon bref.



Moi j'aime  bien. 

J'adore le côté paradoxal de chercher une perfection optique, un super piqué, une super balance des blancs avec des APN top top pour ensuite altérer cette qualité sans contrôle avec un petit soft gratuit.  (ben oui, je ne m'embête pas à faire ça dans photoshop.  )

Régulièrement, quand je vide mon 5D Mark II, je jette quelques images dans Poladroid et je regarde ce qu'il en sort. 

Bien entendu, c'est comme tout, quand il y en a trop ça lasse. 

À part ça, je pense que je vais me prendre un vrai petit pola bientôt. J'en ai voulu un quand j'étais gamin, mais ce n'était pas de la "vrai" photo pour ma maman.  (faut voir les horribles photos de famille qu'on a avec son "vrai" appareil photo.  )

Bon assez parlé, une photo. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h56 ----------


----------



## vleroy (1 Mai 2010)

on est bien d'accord 

pour ton futur achat, regarde de ce côté là, c'est très très complet et précieux. Surtout pour trouver des films dans des formats exotiques.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mai 2010)

​
Lisieux. Calvados.​Merci pour tous les CdB et messages récents.​


----------



## fanou (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dead head (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## lmmm (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## plovemax (1 Mai 2010)

Toute la série est là​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

J'ai un vieux pola, mais j'aime bien le côté aléatoire de Poladroid...​


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Hallucinex (2 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mai 2010)

Tu nous a habitués à mieux.
Là, désolé, je vois pas le truc... :mouais:


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Redoch (2 Mai 2010)

​
Pour la suite des portraits et d'une première sélection, c'est IcI


----------



## willsdorf (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

*Photo de vacances.*


----------



## naturalbornsamy (2 Mai 2010)

La 2nde et dernière postée de ce shooting
Merci pour les cbd, ravi que ça vous plaise


----------



## fredodag74 (2 Mai 2010)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/naturalbornsamy-albums-la-suite-du-vrac-image2299-img-6874.jpg
> La 2nde et dernière postée de ce shooting
> Merci pour les cbd, ravi que ça vous plaise



  j'essaie a nouveau âpres une longe pause de poster une photo

_Edit : merci de prêter attention aux règles. D'ailleurs, on ne cite pas les photos. _


----------



## itako (3 Mai 2010)

je me suis oublié.

Bon alors elle ? j'ai bon?


----------



## Raf (3 Mai 2010)

Toujours difficile (pour moi) de capter la force, la grâce, le mouvement d'un cheval au dressage, mais ça commence à venir !

La série sur le même thème.


----------



## Hallucinex (3 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2010)

_Je vous demande de vous arrêter

Accessoirement, laissez vos rancoeurs personnelles et les provocations stériles de côté, cela nous fera des vacances._.


----------



## soget (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dead head (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## BS0D (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## mado (7 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Mai 2010)

Saez​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2010)

lmmm a dit:


> Eolienne


Tiens regarde ce qu'on peut faire avec des éoliennes avec un peu plus d'imagination:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trimmoos/4586416656/


----------



## lmmm (7 Mai 2010)

Superbe JP, maiS tu veux sûrement dire +d' imagination,de talent,de matériel et de temps !!!
Enfin,bref plus de tout quoi ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Mai 2010)

.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2010)

lmmm a dit:


> Superbe JP, maiS tu veux sûrement dire +d' imagination,de talent,de matériel et de temps !!!
> Enfin,bref plus de tout quoi ...


Regarde bine la page Flikr, ce n'est pas moi qui ai pris cette photo. Pour le talent et le matériel je sais pas mais pour le temps il suffit d'avoir une seconde devant soit...


----------



## GroDan (7 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Regarde bine la page Flikr, ce n'est pas moi qui ai pris cette photo. Pour le talent et le matériel je sais pas mais pour le temps il suffit d'avoir une seconde devant soit...


et surtout un peu de vent !:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2010)

Dans les rues (enfin, les rues en pente) du Puy il y a quinze jours


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2010)

Un conducteur de Moutain 






La 241 P 17 de son petit noms ​


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2010)

macinside a dit:


> La 241 P 17 de son petit noms


T'es sûr qu'il y a un "s" à nom&#8230; 

Et pour pas flooder :




Sur ce je créerais bien un fil ici genre "Maisouksétydonc"&#8230;

Là c'est en France à 1 heure et des brouettes de chez moi&#8230;


----------



## grintok47 (8 Mai 2010)

magnifique photo luc


_Merci de prendre bonne note des règles et d'éviter de tels commentaires  Tu n'es pas le seul, c'est vrai _


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mai 2010)

avis au parisien et autres qui seront sur panam vers les champs élysées demain soir le lundi 10/05/2010 le soleil passera dans l'axe de l'arc de triomphe à 21H17 heure locale
source futura-sciences

pour la météo locale c'est ici.


----------



## quenaur (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## 'chon (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Mai 2010)

_ClicK. Bourgogne._​


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2010)

L'église de Saint-Paulien (Haute-Loire)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Mai 2010)

​Insomnie cette nuit, du coup j'ai pu traiter des photos en retard...


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Baracca (11 Mai 2010)

(Barcelone 2010)


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2010)

Du côté de l'Ardèche méridionale : Vogüe


----------



## AuGie (13 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Hallucinex (13 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## schwebb (14 Mai 2010)

Temple de la consommation.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## toys (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2010)

Quelle horreur! :affraid:


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Mai 2010)

On peut pas dire que la luminosité montpelliéraine soit au rendez-vous, en ce moment...


----------



## schwebb (14 Mai 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## itako (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## toys (14 Mai 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1363/4601610031_23674543ab.jpg​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (15 Mai 2010)

Parce que le jazz en live, c'est bien ​


----------



## soget (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On peut pas dire que la luminosité montpelliéraine soit au rendez-vous, en ce moment...




Ouais, alors pourquoi ne pas s'abstenir, parce que à part le titre (et encore... :love, il n'y a rien...

:sleep:


----------



## joanes (15 Mai 2010)

Tiens un client


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2010)

Pas un client, un blaireau. 

EDITH : Tiens, histoire de :







(En parlant de blaireau, Vmesburnes, si tu as envie de poster un exemple de "comment qu'on prend une main en photo", fais toi plaisir, hein.  )


----------



## vleroy (16 Mai 2010)

Désolé mon bobby :love: j'ai autre chose à foutre  mais je note l'intention de me tendre la main :rateau:

Est-ce que je t'ai dit combien je t'aimais?


----------



## toys (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2010)

Rochecolombe, en Ardèche


----------



## lmmm (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mai 2010)

"Prenez en de la graine"... c'est ça ? 

 

Surfin Bird...  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## dadoo113 (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2010)

Un peu violent le passage sur les curseurs, non? :mouais:


----------



## dadoo113 (18 Mai 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu violent le passage sur les curseurs, non? :mouais:



c'est pas comme ça sur l'ordi, mais Picasa Web Album compresse "à sa façon" je peux rien y faire (ou alors utiliser un autre hébergeur, j'y songe, un qui ne touche pas la photo que tu lui envoies)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2010)

Rhââââââ! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mai 2010)

Pareil... RRAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## IP (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## Redoch (20 Mai 2010)

[/URL]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhââââââ! :love:





la(n)guille a dit:


> Pareil... RRAAAAAAHHHHH!



Il n'est pas mauvais, en effet... Mais faut pas trop lui dire, sinon il va s'y croire...


----------



## vleroy (20 Mai 2010)

ah moi je pensais que toutes ces éructations étaient dues à une nouvelle épidémie de grippe... je te dis pas l'angoisse 

PNPF: Temps modernes vs D'un autre temps






*Naples 
*​


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mai 2010)

Grand concours de gros cadres noirs. A qui le tour ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> ah moi je pensais que toutes ces éructations étaient dues à une nouvelle épidémie de grippe... je te dis pas l'angoisse
> 
> PNPF: Temps modernes vs D'un autre temps
> 
> ...


Trop de noir, trop sombre quoi, nan ?!...
C'est trop "uniforme" dans les tons...
La seule chose que je voie se détacher (et encore...), c'est la chaise au premier plan...
Et le scooter qui me dérange l'il; t'aurais dû le virer... ou le crâmer siffle; il aurait été dans les tons !... 
Pourquoi ce traitement ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Trop de noir, trop sombre quoi, nan ?!...
> C'est trop "uniforme" dans les tons...
> La seule chose que je voie se détacher (et encore...), c'est la chaise au premier plan...
> Et le scooter qui me dérange l'&#339;il; t'aurais dû le virer... ou le crâmer siffle; il aurait été dans les tons !...
> Pourquoi ce traitement ?!...


 
Pas d'accord.
Les deux types avec leur chaises ont l'air de poser dans un décor peint (ou encré). Et le côté sombre du décor donne une forme de mystère - il y a un aspect décor de jeu vidéo.
Bref, intéressant.

Sauf le scooter, effectivement.
Je trouve le scooter trop vif - surtout qu'il est rouge et non pas bleu comme l'autre tâche vive, en face. Du coup, ça déroute l'oeil et ça mange un peu le décor.


----------



## oligo (20 Mai 2010)

Personnellement, je trouve que c'est justement ces forts contrastes qui rendent la photo intéressantes. Cela donne une atmosphère et une certaine émotion à l'image. 
De plus, le cadrage est vraiment intéressant, et le scooter ajoute un côté authentique à la photo qui, il est vrai, a un côté surréaliste (comme une peinture) Donc vraiment, j'aime beaucoup cette photo :rose::rose:


----------



## cornelie (20 Mai 2010)

Ce ne peut être qu'à Napoli , et là tout y est  ,il ne suffit que de photographier .


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pas d'accord.
> Les deux types avec leur chaises ont l'air de poser dans un décor peint (ou encré). Et le côté sombre du décor donne une forme de mystère - il y a un aspect décor de jeu vidéo.
> Bref, intéressant.
> 
> ...





oligo a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve que c'est justement ces forts contrastes qui rendent la photo intéressantes. Cela donne une atmosphère et une certaine émotion à l'image.
> De plus, le cadrage est vraiment intéressant, et le scooter ajoute un côté authentique à la photo qui, il est vrai, a un côté surréaliste (comme une peinture) Donc vraiment, j'aime beaucoup cette photo :rose::rose:


Bon alors, pour préciser ma pensée...
Je trouve que l'image fait trop "piquée", l'impression de (trop) voir un filtre/texture photoshop...
C'est "tombé" sur vleroy passqu'il a utilisé un traitement qui me fait penser à ça; mais c'est valable pour d'autres "choses" que la photo et ailleurs que sur MacG... 



cornelie a dit:


> Ce ne peut être qu'à Napoli , et là tout y est  ,il ne suffit que de photographier .


Hmmm...
Si le sujet suffisait pour faire une photo ("correcte" et "intéressante" et "réussie" et etc...) j'abandonnerais le dessin... 
Ce serait certainement plus lucratif...


----------



## vleroy (20 Mai 2010)

Merci à vous trois, vos interrogations vont peut être trouver réponse dans ce qui suit. Donc pour diverses raisons, je suis allé à Naples. Pour diverses raisons également, je n'avais emmené que le numérique. Sûrement instinctivement car de l'argentique n&b à Naples n'aurait eu aucun sens pour ce que je voulais en ramener. Donc, celle-ci (indépendamment du clin d'oeil à Amok) n'est pas isolée et il faut la regarder à mon sens avec les 22 photos qui cloturent ce voyage. Pourquoi ce traitement (du HDR Single Raw en l'occurence)? Deux raisons à cela, d'abord la moitié des photos étaient de nuit, le HDR se prêtait assez bien à ce que mon oeil arrivait à voir et qu'un RAW traité normalement aurait plus difficilement restitué. Secondo, parce que l'essentiel des photos de rue se situent dans le vieux Naples, en tout et pour tout 5 rues, très étroites, aux lumières suprenantes, arrivant sur un point tel un puit de lumière (ce que l'on retrouve sur cette image), avec beaucoup de matière. Des matières sombres. Très sombres.
Maintenant, je concède que ce type de traitement est "rough" pour ne pas le pratiquer souvent d'ailleurs, mais là, et c'est un parti pris cela s'y prête bien. Car ile st fidèle à ce que j'ai vu.

L'ensemble se trouve là, à regarder en cliquant sur le bouton le plus à droite en haut.

PS: pour le scooter, je partage cet avis, néanmoins du street au 24 mm... tu peux pas tout virer du cadre non plus


----------



## Raf (20 Mai 2010)

Je rejoins l'avis de tirhum, le traitement de la photo donne un résultat bizarre notamment sur le visage de la personnes, on ne voit plus son expression, ni le détail de sa bouche... C'est gênant. Pareil sur le rideau de fer et les dalles, il y a des "grumeaux"...


----------



## vleroy (21 Mai 2010)

Allez pour me faire pardonner cette incartade numérique vulgaire et apaiser l'oeil de Mops Argo au niveau des cadres. Très bon week-end et @+





*Mamiya NC1000s  28mm  f/11*
*Fuji Acros 100*
*Dév maison Ilfotec LC29*​


----------



## GroDan (21 Mai 2010)

Les anglais disent "visqueux" ! C'est un peu vrai, le hdr c'est bien, mais il ne faut pas qu'il soit visqueux :love: Allez, retour aux fondamentaux comme dirait l'autre ! Un petit sténopé, tous frais des 200 ans de la marque de voiture sochalienne !
Ce qui m'a permis hier, de faire un tour au volant d'un 304 cabriolet S, une 505 turbo injection, une 604 V6, une 203 break et pour finir un tour de 601 de 1936 avec chauffeur...la 205 T16 ne pouvait être prise, la météo était à la pluie...





​


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Pour diverses raisons également, je n'avais emmené que le numérique. Sûrement instinctivement car de l'argentique n&b à Naples n'aurait eu aucun sens pour ce que je voulais en ramener.



Que veux tu dire par là ? Quelle est la différence entre le numérique et l'argentique (qu'il soit noir et blanc ou couleurs) ?

Edit : concernant le "souci" du scooter, n'avais-tu pas la possibilité de légèrement décaler ton cadrage vers la gauche (tu as de la marge à droite) afin de l'avoir entier ?


----------



## vleroy (21 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Que veux tu dire par là ? Quelle est la différence entre le numérique et l'argentique (qu'il soit noir et blanc ou couleurs) ?



lié à un problème de santé, je ne peux plus porter grand chose, donc je ne pouvais prendre qu'un appareil surtout avec une gamine de 7 ans en bandoulière. L'argentique (qu'il soit noir et blanc ou couleur) présente un inconvénient, c'est que ton type de film est fixe pour 24 ou 36 poses. Pour être tout à fait souple avec l'argentique, j'emmène en général deux ou trois boitiers, chargés différemment. Le numérique est donc plus souple de ce point de vue. Et plus léger in fine! D'où mon choix.

Note que la gamine a fait des merveilles avec le Holga :love: M'a bouffé du film! :rose:

Après, la raison pour laquelle je réserve l'argentique au n&b est tout simplement lié au fait que le seul labo dans le coin fait des dév couleurs absolument abominables... Le N&b, je fais tout de A à Z donc pas de soucis. D'ici peu je pense avoir une jobo complète, je pourrai ainsi revenir à la couleur et notamment de la dia.

Et faire du n&b à Naples ne me paraissait pas pertinent pour un voyage aussi court. Plus long, je ne dis pas que je n'aurai pas pris le temps de faire une série dédiée. 

L'idée de ma phrase n'était donc pas une opposition numérique/argentique, tu me connais je suis éclectique et ouvert à tout (même le HDR  ). Ma phrase est donc un condensé de tous ces paramètres. En espérant que cela soit plus clair 



Amok a dit:


> Edit : concernant le "souci" du scooter, n'avais-tu pas la possibilité  de légèrement décaler ton cadrage vers la gauche (tu as de la marge à  droite) afin de l'avoir entier ?



Non , j'avais une personne au niveau du scooter et qui parasitait encore plus l'image que le scooter. Ensuite, comme je le disais, au grand angle, je suis à 1 mètre du type, pour saisir l'instantané, faut aller vite, le choix se fait donc en une fraction de seconde.


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> L'idée de ma phrase n'était donc pas une opposition numérique/argentique



Ah, ok.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2010)

Ne nous fâchons pas pour si peu


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne nous fâchons pas pour si peu



c'est une autre photo? (on dirait pas).
Comment le scooter a pu être viré aussi bien? (c'est Naples mais quand meme )

---

PH, c'est parce que je ne me relis pas (effectivement c'était pas beau). 
Cé korigé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Comme le scooter a peu etre virer aussi bien?


 
OK, OK, c'est un fil de photos, je ne suis pas dans le sujet, ça fait vieil aigri conservateur comme remarque et de quoi je me mêle, sans doute...

Mais, saperlipopette, te rends-tu compte que ta phrase n'a absolument aucun sens ?


----------



## BS0D (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## j-j (23 Mai 2010)

Pris avec un Canon 10D


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (23 Mai 2010)

Une photo de stunt au salon mille roues de Villefranche-sur-Saône.
Prise avec un D90 18-105


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2010)

Y clique! ​


----------



## esope (23 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## GroDan (24 Mai 2010)

j-j a dit:


> Pris avec un Canon 10D


, t'as bien fait de la poster celle là !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2010)

GroDan a dit:


> , t'as bien fait de la poster celle là !


Le D90 est vachement bien aussi  



XPR bigbos LION a dit:


> Prise avec un D90 18-105


----------



## vleroy (24 Mai 2010)

Rien ne vaut calgon :love:

Peut être est-ce pour cela que je préfère celle du D90?


----------



## CataTon (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## lmmm (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (24 Mai 2010)

; )


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## niandra (24 Mai 2010)

Prise avec un Hasselblad argentique, puis scanné


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


>



[Mode petit con] Ta visite de chantier a du apporter quelques poussières sur le capteur  [/Mode petit con]


----------



## cornelie (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> [Mode petit con] Ta visite de chantier a du apporter quelques poussières sur le capteur  [/Mode petit con]


 Hin Hin Hin


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2010)

_Vous êtes taquins  On essaie de remonter le nombre de photos par page?(même si parfois, j'ai des doutes ) _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> [Mode petit con] Ta visite de chantier a du apporter quelques poussières sur le capteur  [/Mode petit con]





jpmiss a dit:


> Hin Hin Hin




Au moins, vous avez la preuve que je vous poste le brut !


----------



## GroDan (24 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2010)

Quoi que... ​




 Grodan inside ​


----------



## itako (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## IP (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## joanes (25 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2010)

A la hache, ce traitement, non?


----------



## joanes (25 Mai 2010)

Ben non pas vraiment, moi je suis plutôt bazooka


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mai 2010)

.


.
.
.
.
Il y a des endroits dont on ne peut revenir que différent.
Il y a des endroits où prendre une photo frôle l'impudeur.
Il y a des endroits dont il faut parler pour ne pas oublier.​


----------



## fanougym (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2010)

Ah bah je voudrai bien vous y voir, à faire de la photo de reportage au Holga :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mai 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mai 2010)

C'est où? A Pise?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2010)

Y clique :style:


----------



## AuGie (26 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Madeline (28 Mai 2010)

.
.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## BS0D (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Mai 2010)

Mon 1er essai de photo de feu d'artifice : pas facile à faire ces trucs là.


----------



## BS0D (30 Mai 2010)




----------



## 'chon (30 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Hallucinex (30 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mai 2010)

.
.



.
.


----------



## vleroy (31 Mai 2010)

Nombreux sont ceux qui savent que j'aime le sténopé  surtout pour toutes ces vertus pédagogiques 
Bref, il y a trois mois, j'ai eu l'idée de reproduire ce que je faisais avec mes gamins dans une classe primaire. Laurence, une amie institutrice, m'a fait confiance; on a décidé de faire construire par les enfants 5 grands sténopés, leur faire faire des photos, leur apprendre le développement, et faire une expo de leurs travaux le 26 juin!

La première journée de shooting, c'était aujourd'hui. Les regards ne nécessitent pas d'autres commentaires!





Ce projet éducatif est ouvert à tous. Tout a été fait pour que cette expérience puisse être reproduite chez vous, dans une autre école... Aussi, Darqroom a souhaité être partenaire de cette opération et nous a offert un compte dédié où vous pourrez visionner les travaux des enfants (enfin les premiers aujourd'hui), comment fabriquer la même chose, le making of etc...

Vous retrouverez également toute l'actualité de ce projet sur FB dans le groupe "Un sténopé à l'école". 

Un grand merci à notre deuxième partenaire Stenoflex qui offre une kit stenoflex à chacun des enfants! Je crois qu'ils ont la râge de shooter 

Enfin, un dernier (et immense) merci à Monsieur Daniel Nowak  Lui comprendra 


bonne soirée


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2010)

Belle initiative. 
Je suis d'ailleurs assez scotché par la production  de ces sales gosses! 
J'envisage de me reconvertir dans la poterie!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2010)

Pareil
Bravo.


----------



## wip (1 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Craquounette (2 Juin 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Juin 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (2 Juin 2010)




----------



## Mops Argo (2 Juin 2010)

pas Venise please


----------



## vleroy (2 Juin 2010)

En parlant, de Venise et donc de masques, moi non plus je ne suis pas fan, mais une galerie Flickr sur le sujet me semble incontournable, celle de Vincent Montibus :love:

de toutes manières, tout ce qu'il fait est sublime 

@Blandine :


----------



## 'chon (3 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## vleroy (3 Juin 2010)

*Que ceux qui doivent se mettre à la poterie le fassent 
*
Les schtroumphs m'ont fait des tueries avec les fantômes :love:
Le lien précédent est toujours valable

PNPF :



​


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## GroDan (4 Juin 2010)

Un petit cadeau...



​


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Hallucinex (4 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (5 Juin 2010)

; )


----------



## Sloughi (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## l'écrieur (6 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (6 Juin 2010)

ce jour au meeting aérien d'istres


----------



## cornelie (7 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

tidounet d'amour à la con​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2010)

Mais c'est flou!!









-> je suis loin


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais c'est flou!!


Nan, c'est de la 3D


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais c'est flou!!



Essaie donc de faire des photos en faisant ton jogging !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2010)

que fait le père Noël (flou) au bois de Boulogne en juin ???


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2010)

Vous êtes jaloux parce que sur ma photo y'a au moins un arbre net...


----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2010)

Tu devrais essayer le Lensbaby! Avec ça, même l'arbre serait flou... mais ça serait voulu contrairement à là


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juin 2010)

Moi, je suis d'accord avec Craquounette ;-) Vive le Lensbabyyyyyyy


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juin 2010)

Rien à voir avec la précédente, sauf que le mécanisme en cuivre est un contrepoids à la grande lunette située sous la coupole.
​


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2010)




----------



## Baracca (8 Juin 2010)

Sur l'ile de St Honorât au large de Canne


----------



## Mops Argo (8 Juin 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Sur l'ile de St Honorât au large de Canne


J'aime ce premier plan sous-exposé, l'arrière plan surexposé et ce poteau qui coupe la photo en deux. Heureusement que ce beau moine (ou autre éclésiastique) a pris une pose hyper sex. Quel aguicheur celui là !


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## xeres (9 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 27541


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

Une par jour, ça suffira...


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2010)

Et pousse un peu moins - ou un peu mieux - les curseurs : les halos, c'est très très moche sur une _plus belle photo_


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pousse un peu moins - ou un peu mieux - les curseurs : les halos, c'est très très moche sur une _plus belle photo_



Ca doit être fait exprès pour masquer l'absence de sujet et de cadrage 

Histoire de se faire pardonner en poussant les curseurs 






_Façon impressionniste
_​


----------



## AuroreLDN (9 Juin 2010)

Il y a vraiment de superbes photos dans ce post, d'autres moins a mon gout mais dans l'ensemble chapeau


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2010)

Peut être pour essayer de faire constructif et que tu comprennes les réactions un peu épidermiques de tout le monde, primo, on se documente, et on évite de bafouer d'entrée de jeu les règles. surtout quand on poste des photos dont ni le sujet ni le traitement ne peut les apparenter à une une photographie regardable. Et d'ajouter qu'en revanche, tes photos même pas terribles ont toutes leur place si ta volonté est d'accepter la critique pour progresser


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2010)

_Lecture complète des règles ici avant de poster. Un petit parcours des pages précédentes ne nuit pas non plus._


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Juin 2010)

Mops Argo a dit:


> J'aime ce premier plan sous-exposé, l'arrière plan surexposé et ce poteau qui coupe la photo en deux. Heureusement que ce beau moine (ou autre éclésiastique) a pris une pose hyper sex. Quel aguicheur celui là !



Ces cisterciens, quelle bande de dragueurs et de vendeurs de liqueurs...



Baracca a dit:


> Sur l'ile de St Honorât au large de Canne



Un petit "s" à la fin de Canne*s*.


----------



## xeres (9 Juin 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Peut être pour essayer de faire constructif et que tu comprennes les réactions un peu épidermiques de tout le monde, primo, on se documente, et on évite de bafouer d'entrée de jeu les règles. surtout quand on poste des photos dont ni le sujet ni le traitement ne peut les apparenter à une une photographie regardable. Et d'ajouter qu'en revanche, tes photos même pas terribles ont toutes leur place si ta volonté est d'accepter la critique pour progresser



primo je croi que tu va la fermer 

tu t'ai crut ou avec te post a 2 balle ? 

esque j'ai dit quelque part que j'etait un professionnel de la photo ? 

le nom du forum c'est poster vos plus belle photo 

voila pour moi ceux la son très belle apres je n'est jamais dit quelle etait parfaite 

2èmement j'accepte parfaitement les critiques a condition quelle soit sencé 

quant on a des critique du genre "jprefere la photo de ton bureau "

ou " ho mon doc" 

tu veut aprendre coi la dedans ? a part qui a des petit malin qui ce croi supèrieur ?

et pour finir pas la peine de me le faire remarquer je fait des faute d'orthographe


Edit :  _on se calme. Le monsieur a essayé de t'expliquer certaines choses, de manière un peu particulière je te l'accorde, mais inutile de se taper dessus. Sinon, c'est dehors. Tu as toutefois parfaitement ta place ici si tu respectes les règles et si tu restes correct _


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2010)

On se calme : pas de réponse à ce message, merci.


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

Y'a un tarif pour les inter' moins de 30' ?


----------



## mfay (9 Juin 2010)

Les gars : Moins de texte, plus de photos


----------



## vleroy (10 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> 2èmement j'accepte parfaitement les critiques a condition quelle soit sencé



L'emploi du HDR n'emporte pas la nécessité de halos. Surtout depuis les dernières versions de photomatix qui se sont considérablement améliorées de ce point de vue.



​
Ca, c'est la version single raw en hd, tu trouveras le même style avec 5 raw cette fois.


----------



## Dead head (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## schwebb (10 Juin 2010)

Fleur.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lmmm (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## wip (10 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (10 Juin 2010)

; )


----------



## soget (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## Baracca (11 Juin 2010)

Une pour la route... pas de moine sexe au volant, mais la légende de dit pas si dans la gourdasse il n'y aurait pas un peu du breuvage de _Diónysos_


----------



## cornelie (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## schwebb (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## soget (12 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2010)

lors de l'inauguration d'une place devant le centre de secours, des élèves pompiers regardent un hélicoptère qui va faire une démo de largage.


----------



## WinMac (13 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (13 Juin 2010)

WinMac a dit:


> fleur
> [/CENTER]




La photo est jolie, dommage pour le cadre jaune dégueulasse que tu as mis autour


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## xeres (13 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 27711


Dans le même style ^^


----------



## Redoch (13 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (14 Juin 2010)

​
Et le making of dans Côté cuisine pour savoir comment j'ai fait cette image en moins de 15 minutes sans appareil photo et sans lumière de studio 

>> en haute déf si tu cliques


----------



## Craquounette (14 Juin 2010)

.
.


.
.
Lensbaby encore et toujours.​


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## xeres (14 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 27811


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2010)

Yvos, tu pourrais distribuer les p'tits sacs là, comme ceux qu'on a dans les avions ?
Merci !


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

C'est quand même dommage de poster de si petites photos alors que les règles du fil autorisent jusqu'à 800 de côté.
Du coup, on ne voit pas bien les détails.


----------



## Dead head (15 Juin 2010)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2010)

Me souvenais pas qu'elle penchait autant la place de Jaude.
Par contre on retrouve bien l'ambiance


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Me souvenais pas qu'elle penchait autant la place de Jaude.
> Par contre on retrouve bien l'ambiance



Pourquoi ? Elle est sous ex même en vrai ?


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2010)

VL mode​ 

​


----------



## esope (15 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (16 Juin 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (16 Juin 2010)

; )


----------



## Baracca (16 Juin 2010)

Les début du Bling Bling :style:


----------



## joanes (16 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Dead head (18 Juin 2010)




----------



## joanes (18 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## itako (18 Juin 2010)

Bon.. euuh...
On va freiner doucement.


----------



## quenaur (18 Juin 2010)




----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> Bon.. euuh...
> On va freiner doucement.



freiner quoi? La créativité? 



​
ah oui la cigarette


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2010)




----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Hallucinex (19 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Baracca (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## hOlivier (19 Juin 2010)

Meilleure qualité que Flickr ici.


----------



## Ralfix (19 Juin 2010)

Et en plus grand par ici.


----------



## Raf (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Dead head (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## vleroy (20 Juin 2010)

_*La série complète sur une musique de Keiko Matsui*_​


----------



## fanou (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## joanes (20 Juin 2010)

Monsieur n'aime pas les légumes?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

joanes a dit:


> Monsieur n'aime pas les légumes?



Non c'est pas ça Monsieur le chercheur. :love:
J'ai que 23 ans, je vends pas de tirage 100 000 $ pièce, un bagage artistique proche de zéro, tout à apprendre et à découvrir, je fermerai donc ma petite bouche.
Mais PUTAIN. Y'a quand même de ces trucs bien louches !!!


----------



## esope (20 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (21 Juin 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Non c'est pas ça Monsieur le chercheur. :love:
> J'ai que 23 ans, je vends pas de tirage 100 000 $ pièce, un bagage artistique proche de zéro, tout à apprendre et à découvrir, je fermerai donc ma petite bouche.
> Mais PUTAIN. Y'a quand même de ces trucs bien louches !!!



Certes, c'est louche  :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (21 Juin 2010)




----------



## vleroy (21 Juin 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> je fermerai donc ma petite bouche.



_Edit : merci d'éviter les provocations stériles._

PPF un peu de TMax:



​


----------



## lmmm (22 Juin 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

En général on dit "Bonsaï"...


----------



## lmmm (22 Juin 2010)

Ah bon ?


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Dead head (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## schwebb (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Juin 2010)

​Keziah Jones lundi dernier, une belle soirée pour fêter l'arrivée de l'été (enfin, on croise les doigts surtout pour qu'il ne reparte pas, ce soleil  )


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

Ouf, merci Eddy


----------



## Baracca (24 Juin 2010)

Billet aller simple.


----------



## dadoo113 (24 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ouf, merci Eddy



il te plait pas mon feu d'artifice ? snif snif...


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juin 2010)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (25 Juin 2010)




----------



## GroDan (26 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## esope (26 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 29061


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2010)

Pas mal flirtent avec la limite des 150Ko et certains les dépassent systématiquement depuis quelques temps. Merci de faire attention à cette contrainte, qui n'en est pas réellement une.  
Désormais, je supprime le message entièrement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2010)

Méchant, méchant modo.


----------



## Dead head (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2010)

en enlevant quelques tuiles au toit, tu devrais atteindre 150 ko...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2010)

Ou les 3 ou 4 taches sur le capteur...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

NOVICE ! C'est des OVNI !


----------



## GroDan (28 Juin 2010)

Faites du flou...ou du raté réussi !




​


----------



## schwebb (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## boodou (28 Juin 2010)

@GroDan : Yeah ! On dirait des fantômes, c'est saisissant


----------



## GroDan (28 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> @GroDan : Yeah ! On dirait des fantômes, c'est saisissant



Ether éthylique:rateau:, ce sont donc bien des ectoplasmes alcoolisés


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 29151


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2010)

GroDan a dit:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/4742559340_449fc54d96_o.jpg



du raté de chez raté...

_Edit : on ne cite pas les photos. Tu devrais pourtant le savoir depuis le temps _


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (28 Juin 2010)

GroDan, superbe flou en état d'ébriété


----------



## Baracca (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2010)

Mustang :love:


----------



## GroDan (29 Juin 2010)

A Sydney : ben oui, sauf que c'est bien raté ! Les 2 conditions sont réunis, point de netteté existant et raté réussi puisque la technique est maitrisé, même si il y a un petite part de hasard sur le coup...j'ai quand même fait 4 devants de scène à attendre que ça "jump" !
A Poire & Scoubidou : ben nan, je n'étais pas alcoolisé, c'est rare quand je bosse, la seule fois où j'ai essayer j'ai oublier d'armer l'obturateur à chaque déclenchement, résultat, 6 rouleaux 120 vierge ! Ca calme ! Et puis rien de plus amusant qu'un esprit clair au milieu de la viande saoule...quoi que avec l'age, je me dis que les jeunes ne savent plus boire
A Redoch :  j'ai vider ma boite !
A Boodou : Merci !
A tous, cadeau pour ,ne pas flooder...puisque c'est l'étè. Rhâââ





Chez nous ont dit : raté mieux !
La preuve par l'image, ici.​


----------



## DeepDark (29 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## fanou (29 Juin 2010)




----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)




----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2010)

Cantobre au confluent du Trévezel et de la Dourbie (un coin perdu comme d'habitude )


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (30 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 29301


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2010)

Mais pourquoi centrer? On perd toute la profondeur de l'image qui est en arrière plan car ton sujet au premier plan bloque le regard...

@human-fly: d'après Raymond, la phrase de Desproges ne marche pas avec l'équipe de France mais tout ceci reste à huit-clos bien sûr


----------



## FataMorgana (30 Juin 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais pourquoi centrer? On perd toute la profondeur de l'image qui est en arrière plan car ton sujet au premier plan bloque le regard...
> 
> @human-fly: d'après Raymond, la phrase de Desproges ne marche pas avec l'équipe de France mais tout ceci reste à huit-clos bien sûr



En fait le but c'était le jeux sur la profondeur de champ. Je ne veux pas vraiment que l'on voit le panorama, le but c'est au contraire de la flouter pour augmenter l'impression de grandeur et de hauteur avec un sujet et la corniche devant lui bien nette. 
Après, je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas très orthodoxe, mais je sais pas j'aime bien. 
A bientôt !


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2010)

Mais la profondeur peut être suggérée sans pour autant être bouchée


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Juillet 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais la profondeur peut être suggérée sans pour autant être bouchée



Ok merci


----------



## Hallucinex (1 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## WinMac (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Dead head (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## schwebb (1 Juillet 2010)

Monteriggioni, en Toscane.


----------



## vieukh (2 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7853/10oustlac3400.jpg​



superbe !
sincèrement.

Edit : on ne cite pas les photos, merci


----------



## vieukh (2 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> superbe !
> sincèrement.
> 
> Edit : on ne cite pas les photos, merci



compris.
 p.s.

magnifiques les fleurs de winmac .


----------



## cornelie (2 Juillet 2010)




----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2010)

​
Cette pêche à la mano est ancestrale et aujourd'hui interdite. Ce n'est pas le plaisir de tremper une queue dans de la mayonnaise qui me réjouit, mais que les enfants aient vu cette pêche incroyable et qui dans dix ans n'existera plus. D'ailleurs, qui sur ce forum saurait se nourrir de la nature au gré des saisons tout en la préservant? 

Les mains, ce sont celles de Laurent. Notre guide


----------



## BS0D (4 Juillet 2010)




----------



## cornelie (4 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Madeline (4 Juillet 2010)

.


.
.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2010)

Du côté de Chinguetti, il y a 30 ans


----------



## GroDan (5 Juillet 2010)

clic​


----------



## wip (5 Juillet 2010)

U F O





​


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Juillet 2010)

Et hop, une ptite photo d'éléphant... 






Pour une version en "HD", c'est ici


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2010)

La cathédrale de Rodez


----------



## fanou (6 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## DeepDark (7 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## joanes (8 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## quenaur (8 Juillet 2010)




----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2010)

Le côté obscur...


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)




----------



## lmmm (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## BS0D (9 Juillet 2010)

lmmm a dit:


> ://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1143/img7106pk.jpg[/img]



Chicago ou Cincinnati ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juillet 2010)

Appareil très sale lors de la photo :rose:. Ciel moucheté, taches effacées sous paint (fait sur un pc en attendant le retour de mon mb du sav....). Si c'est vraiment visible dites le moi...


----------



## Baracca (9 Juillet 2010)

A oui plus que visible


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Appareil très sale lors de la photo :rose:. Ciel moucheté, taches effacées sous paint


Sans compter la compression beaucoup trop forte (l'image fait a peine 20 ko) qui fait apparaitre plein d'artéfacts jpeg dans le dégradé du ciel...
Bref, c'est du travail de cochon


----------



## GroDan (9 Juillet 2010)

Ceci est un vrai pola..​


----------



## 'chon (9 Juillet 2010)

Seras-tu encore là au bout du voyage..





​


----------



## BS0D (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## schwebb (9 Juillet 2010)

Musée de l'automobile, à Mulhouse.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est moi ou on s'ennuie sévère depuis quelques temps ?


----------



## schwebb (10 Juillet 2010)

Quelques temps, ça ferait beaucoup. Non, seulement depuis quelqu*e* temps.


----------



## Baracca (10 Juillet 2010)

Ca décoiffe


----------



## esope (10 Juillet 2010)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est moi ou on s'ennuie sévère depuis quelques temps ?



Et bien montre nous l'exemple! Vas-y, poste une de tes plus belles images ! Nan, parce que bon, tes trois dernières interventions dans ce fil ont été fort constructive à ce niveau ( pour rappel : *1, 2 et 3* ). Alors si vraiment ce fil t'emmerdes et bien tu le zappes! 

Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est que je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ça me saoule encore plus de lire ce genre de réflexion au milieu de tout ça! Ce sujet a maintes et maintes fois été débattu, et c'est un va et vient sans cesse de la qualité! Alors je pense que c'est bon, on a tous compris que les photos sont pas forcément géniales (loin de là c'est vrai), mais on ne peut, à mon avis, plus rien y faire. Alors en attendant fais comme moi, poste peu ici, mais quand tu le fais ne le fais pas pour rien...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est moi ou on s'ennuie sévère depuis quelques temps ?


Le pola de GroDan est bien, le reste est oubliable. Oublie.


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2010)

_Merci pour votre tendresse. On passe à autre chose maintenant _


----------



## schwebb (10 Juillet 2010)

Ça commence à me les briser, ces réflexions à deux balles.

Vous êtes des méga pros de la photo? Grand bien vous fasse. Moi je suis un pauvre amateur, je fréquente ce forum et parfois je viens ici poster une photo qui fait partie de MES plus belles photos. 

C'est bien le titre du fil, mmm? VOS plus belles photos? 

Vos réflexions tiendraient la route si le titre était du genre « LES plus belles photos primées de l'univers à l'unanimité de tous les jurys du monde ».  

Mais là c'est seulement mesquin. Rigolo, aussi: avec un peu de recul, c'est toujours marrant de voir les gens se sentir les rois de leur coin d'univers et y parader en bombant le torse.

Tiens, je vous propose un truc plus constructif: au lieu de balancer une phrase bien acide, bien flétrissante, à votre prochain post citez le gars qui a mis une photo pourrie et mettez tous les commentaires que vous voulez, mais d'une façon pédagogique (un peu comme sur les forums photos, d'ailleurs  ): on serait tous bien contents de profiter de votre savoir pour progresser en photo (comme vous l'avez fait vous aussi un jour, obligatoirement).

yvos, désolé.

Et pour ne pas flooder: une Bugatti Royale, tiens.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Juillet 2010)

Plus de 2 semaines que j'ai rien posté tiens.. pas envie aussi de revenir sur mes dernières photos (pour certaines faites dans des conditions désagréables) pis pas le temps tout simplement.

Enfin voilà, donc une demoiselle pour repartir du bon pied 



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## scaryfan (11 Juillet 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Ça commence à me les briser, ces réflexions à deux balles.
> 
> Vous êtes des méga pros de la photo? Grand bien vous fasse. Moi je suis un pauvre amateur, je fréquente ce forum et parfois je viens ici poster une photo qui fait partie de MES plus belles photos.
> 
> ...



Juste pour préciser que cette Bugatti Royale n'a pas été fabriqué par E.B.... de mémoire : il s'agit dune reconstitution..., le chassis l'a bien été à l'époque et le reste a été fait récemment (il y a une dizaine d'années..)...


----------



## schwebb (11 Juillet 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Juste pour préciser que cette Bugatti Royale n'a pas été fabriqué par E.B.... de mémoire, le chassis l'a bien été à l'époque et le reste a été fait récemment (il y a une dizaine d'années..)...



Ah, j'ignorais. Ça explique l'excellent état de conservation!

En revanche, tu devrais éditer ton message et supprimer ma photo de ta citation: il est interdit de citer les photos.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juillet 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> ...au lieu de balancer une phrase bien acide, bien flétrissante, à votre prochain post citez le gars qui a mis une photo pourrie et mettez tous les commentaires que vous voulez, mais d'une façon pédagogique ...



Je ne sais plus quel photographe disait "Si la photo n'est pas bonne, ce que vous n'êtes pas assez près..."


----------



## scaryfan (11 Juillet 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Ah, j'ignorais. Ça explique l'excellent état de conservation!
> 
> En revanche, tu devrais éditer ton message et supprimer ma photo de ta citation: il est interdit de citer les photos.



C'est fait !!!


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2010)

_Effaçage général :
> schwebb, tu n'es pas non plus contraint de poster une photo par jour systématiquement et tu dois pouvoir faire un peu mieux  ; 
> boodou et dendrimere, votre question n'a plus de sens si j'efface 
> les autres, vos messages n'ont de toutes façons pas d'intérêt 

Aller, on repart sur une bonne base _


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Effaçage général :
> > schwebb, tu n'es pas non plus contraint de poster une photo par jour systématiquement et tu dois pouvoir faire un peu mieux  ;
> > boodou et dendrimere, votre question n'a plus de sens si j'efface
> > les autres, vos messages n'ont de toutes façons pas d'intérêt
> ...



Si, ma question a du sens (qu'est ce que vous avez voulu montrer dans cette photo) puisque j'ai obtenu une réponse de l'auteur de la photo en message privé. Par respect pour le membre concerné, je ne citerai pas sa réponse, celle-ci étant aussi pertinente que sa photo !


----------



## wip (11 Juillet 2010)

Water-Kiss



​


----------



## schwebb (11 Juillet 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si, ma question a du sens (qu'est ce que vous avez voulu montrer dans cette photo) puisque j'ai obtenu une réponse de l'auteur de la photo en message privé. Par respect pour le membre concerné, je ne citerai pas sa réponse, celle-ci étant aussi pertinente que sa photo !




Pas de problème, tu peux citer. Attends, je le fais pour toi: 

« Un percolateur, un frigo, un meuble d'une espèce de marron, quelques bouteilles, et des verres éclairés de trois couleurs différentes.  »

J'ai répondu en mp parce que j'ai choisi le deuxième degré et l'humour, et je ne voulais pas te mettre mal à l'aise en public ni souffler sur les braises de cette querelle stupide.

Mais puisque tu insistes...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## bokeh (11 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quel photographe disait "Si la photo n'est pas bonne, c'est que vous n'êtes pas assez près..."



Si la photo n'est pas bonne, c'est que vous n'êtes pas assez prêt... ça marche aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Et si la photo est bonne - qu'on m'amène ce jeune homme.


----------



## GroDan (12 Juillet 2010)

Une belle photo peut-elle être une grosse bouse ?
Exemple :





Qu'est-ce qu'une bouse ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Effaçage général :
> > schwebb, tu n'es pas non plus contraint de poster une photo par jour systématiquement ...
> _



Yvos, bien que tu t'adresses à quelqu'un en particulier, ce message devrait être élargi à tout le monde !

Quand j'ai commencé à poster dans ce fil, j'ai voulu moi aussi l'alimenter régulièrement, puis j'ai compris que les belles photos sont rares et qu'elles se font désirées. Du coup, je poste moins et j'attends d'avoir vraiment une photo qui me parait belle, et pas à moitié ou de l'à peu près (bien que je suive ce fil très régulièrement).

Tout le monde devrait en faire autant.

Désolé, je n'ai pas de photo en stock... ca viendra bientot j'espère


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2010)

​
@jp : ou comment simuler une pause longue quand on a pas de filtre gris  On verra prochainement si ça marche aussi sur la flotte


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> ​
> @jp : ou comment simuler une pause longue quand on a pas de filtre gris  On verra prochainement si ça marche aussi sur la flotte


Fichier > Script > Statistique > Médiane?

Je l'ai déjà fait


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Fichier > Script > Statistique > Médiane?
> 
> Je l'ai déjà fait



En fait oui et non. non sur ta méthode:love:, et oui sur le fait que c'est une superposition logicielle, sauf que je l'obtiens direct du boitier. L'intérêt, c'est que je n'ai qu'un RAW à la finale. Si je me doute que t'as déjà pigé le truc, je veux d'abord tester sur du laminaire et de l'ondulatoire si c'est faisable et dans quelles conditions car cela peut devenir une petite bidouille pour ceux qui n'ont pas photoshop ni de filtres gris. Et puis ça répondra aux demandes que j'ai eu sur le sujet depuis ce matin,je mettrai le tout dans côté cuisine.
Mais là, j'avais piscine, je m'en occupe demain


----------



## Ralph_ (13 Juillet 2010)

Je ne les poste pas en direct pour éviter de déformer le forum...

Instants de nature à Iguazu

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4466/p10200201020022.jpg
http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/1294/p10201771020180.jpg
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7894/p10202061020207.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4356/p10202091020211.jpg


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juillet 2010)

Avant de poster, ce serait peut-être bien de lire les instructions... Non ?...


----------



## BS0D (13 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2010)

http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/860842DSC_0353.png
​
:love::love::love:

_Edit Yvos : image trop lourde_

------------------------
EDIT : 

Ok... :rose:

Mais j'arrivais pas avec Photoshop... :hein:

.......mais avec Aperçu.......... c'est bon... 

=>


----------



## twinworld (13 Juillet 2010)

Lausanne, pour les expat' ;-))


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ok... :rose:
> 
> Mais j'arrivais pas avec Photoshop... :hein:


Fichier > enregistrer pour le web et les périphériques...


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2010)

simuler une pause longue sans filtre gris et sans photoshop 

Pas de pbp, j'avais bbq avec un certain Rémi, désolé


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2010)




----------



## 'chon (13 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Dead head (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## quenaur (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2010)

> Dead Head : bof bof - expression moyenne, cadrage bizarre...à part une photo touristique d'une scène folklorique, je ne vois pas...

> Quenaur : toujours un problème avec les couleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> > Quenaur : toujours un problème avec les couleurs ?



Mais non, mais non - c'est juste la centrale du coin qui fuit sévère - du coup, le pov' Quenaur qui poste en couleurs naturelles, il n'en croit pas ses trois yeux quand il lit ce genre de commentaires !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Fìx (14 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> http://gkatarn.free.fr/misc/macg/pvpbp01.jpg




Y'a un sujet "Autoportrait"!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2010)

Certes, mais ce n'est pas moi sur la photo, c'est mon frère


----------



## joanes (14 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Jardin des plantes , Montpellier .


----------



## vleroy (14 Juillet 2010)

​
En plus ça devrait faire plaisir à dendrimère car tout vient de la prise de vue par contre, vu le matos nécessaire, c'est pas une technique de pauvre 

rhooo si on peut plus rigoler... pfff moi je pars en vacances


----------



## wip (14 Juillet 2010)

Alem is in the flower :love:

Pis tiens, souvenir d'une bonne journée à St-Naz 




​


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2010)

Quel temps pourri ce matin


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Juillet 2010)

Je reste dans l'actu :


----------



## 'chon (15 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

wip a dit:


> Pis tiens, souvenir d'une bonne journée à St-Naz







​
Tu regardes l'horizon, je regarde le ciel.
A deux, on arrivera bien à shooter l'Everest.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juillet 2010)

Ovar, Portugal


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## cornelie (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anthony (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour Anthony Nelzin.

ta photo fait 220Ko alors que la limite est 150Ko.

Elle penche.
Il y a des morceaux de jambes qui dépassent.

Sinon, bienvenue


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> tof​


Ben v'là que les roots se mettent à poster maintenant! 
EDIT: et sans suivre les consignes en plus! 

Au boulot feignasse!


----------



## Anthony (15 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Bonjour Anthony Nelzin.
> 
> ta photo fait 220Ko alors que la limite est 150Ko.
> 
> ...



Nan, mais faut vraiment m'appeler Anthony ;-)

Sinon, erreur réparée. Et merci !

[Edit] @jpmiss : c'est jour de repos aujourd'hui. Non mais.


----------



## boodou (15 Juillet 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Nan, mais faut vraiment m'appeler Anthony ;-)
> 
> Sinon, erreur réparée. Et merci !



Et les jambes qui dépassent ?


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

De rien Anthony Nelzin - je m'attache en tant que modérateur à respecter l'identité complète des membres.  

Une photo pour éviter de me faire taper dessus.







_Vous noterez l'horizon parfaitement centré_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Et les jambes qui dépassent ?


 
Hé, du calme - il débarque tout juste dans le fil, c'est une mise en jambes, c'est tout...


----------



## Anthony (15 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Et les jambes qui dépassent ?



On fait ce qu'on peut avec le monde qu'il y avait. J'ai bien cru que j'aillais faire avaler son parapluie à la petite vieille qui le faisait passer devant mon objo toutes les 3 secondes, alors qqes pieds ;-) Et puis ça penche pas, c'est Lyon qui est toute de travers (on voit que je suis nouveau dans cette ville ? ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Une photo pour éviter de me faire taper dessus.



Par qui ? Le mime Marceau ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## mocmoc (16 Juillet 2010)

c'est du toutage de gueule


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

à bcommeberenice

bonjour

je ne suis ni juge, ni censeur; critique sans doute un peu
ce paysage
 j'aime, tout simplement; la composition, surtout.


----------



## nico/ (16 Juillet 2010)

À Detroit, il y a une dizaine de jours, pendant le Forum Social des États-Unis.
(avec plus de portraits par là : http://www.blog-a-vifs.org/?p=698)


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> On fait ce qu'on peut avec le monde qu'il y avait. J'ai bien cru que j'aillais faire avaler son parapluie à la petite vieille qui le faisait passer devant mon objo toutes les 3 secondes, alors qqes pieds ;-) Et puis ça penche pas, c'est Lyon qui est toute de travers (on voit que je suis nouveau dans cette ville ? ^^)



c'est vrai ça.
il y a des moments
j'ai parfois rêvé d'un objectif revolver.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> c'est vrai ça.
> il y a des moments
> j'ai parfois rêvé d'un objectif revolver.


Serait-il possible d'éviter de "polluer", plus qu'il ne l'est déjà, ce fil ?!... 
(c'est valable pour d'autres)


À effacer, désolé yveausse... :sleep:


----------



## vleroy (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> ah, je comprends; vous seul avez le droit de vous exprimer.



bon on va te la faire courte: tu discutes de ton problème en privé avec la personne de ton choix parce que ici le principe, c'est de poster des photos.

Tiens, je vais te montrer à quoi ça ressemble une photo  il semble que cela fait longtemps 

et puisqu'on parlait de piqué du côté cuisine, que ce soit Brenizer (donc +/- alternative à du moyen format) ou le feu d'artifice, en v'là du piqué avec du moyen format argentique, et de l'Ektar 



​
Et puis si t'es pas convaincu par une image à 750 pixels, tu peux regarder celle déjà moins compressée à 1000 par là .


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2010)

On se calme. Tous. Merci 

Vieukh, prête s'il te plait attention aux règles en page 1 de ce sujet. On évite les divagations tant que possible.


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

je ne comprends décidément pas.
j'ai lu, ici, des critiques destructrices.
moi, je n'ai fait de commentaires que sur 2 photo.
dans les deux cas ceux-ci étaient positifs.
est-ce cela qui vous chagrine ?


Edit: oui, il y a des critiques "destructrices" (enfin, pas tant que cela) mais j'essaie tant que possible qu'elles ne dérapent. C'est bien aussi d'éviter les commentaires du type j'aime bien...de temps en temps, cela passe mais ça devient vite pénible. Il y a d'autres moyens d'exprimer directement son amour , coups de boule et messages visiteurs pour eviter d'alerter tous les abonnés à ce sujet. Toute critique photo sera la bienvenue, en revanche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)




----------



## vieukh (17 Juillet 2010)

Toute critique photo sera la  bienvenue, en revanche 

bonsoir
c'est ce que j'avais cru faire.
en photographie, la composition est primordiale.
jouissant d'une certaine culture photographique, je crois pouvoir l'affirmer.
c'est pourquoi j'apprécie certaines images.
mais j'ai compris que je m'y prenais mal.
je me tairai, désormais.

p.s.
quand j'aime la composition, ce n'est pas rien; d'autres pourraient s'en inspirer !

Édit: j'ai laissé ton appréciation sur le cadrage, peut-être ne l'as tu pas remarqué 
En revanche, j'ai supprimé tes états d'âme qui n'interessent que toi. Lorsque tu écris un message ici, il doit y avoir une centaine de personnes qui sont prévenues...alors les prévenir que tu est apaisé, comment dire.....bref, fin de discussion là dessus


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## ZePoupi (18 Juillet 2010)

Et hop, hier soir, mission photo de nuit auprès d'une raffinerie de pétrole dans la région de Monthey (Suisse), impressionnant de voir un tel endroit la nuit, magnifique! 






Pour découvrir l'image en HD


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## joanes (18 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## BS0D (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## quenaur (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Agrippa II (19 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)




----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)




----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> bon on va te la faire courte: tu discutes de ton problème en privé avec la personne de ton choix parce que ici le principe, c'est de poster des photos.
> 
> Tiens, je vais te montrer à quoi ça ressemble une photo  il semble que cela fait longtemps
> 
> ...



je ne suis pas du tout impressionné par le "piqué"; je suis été habitué à mieux.
et, désolé, mais ,même si cela fait longtemps, je sais ce qu'est une bonne photo.


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## lmmm (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Tom_Sg (20 Juillet 2010)

Voilà quelques photos prises durant des voyages :







EDIT

Ps : Elles sont de tailles/poids initiales désolé je ne suis pas arrivé à les alléger j'ai peur que ça abîme la qualité (amateur soit dit en passant !)


----------



## Dead head (20 Juillet 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Bon comme c'est assez long à charger il en manque 3 dans ma sélection n'hésitez pas à demander plus (je vais les mettre sur mon site internet de toute façon



Surtout que la règle du jeu c'est : pas plus d'une photo par jour


----------



## Tom_Sg (20 Juillet 2010)

J'voulais juste rattrapper. Bon je les posterais dans 5 jours 


Ps : Les virez pas siouplé j'ai mit 10 minutes à tout charger !!! x)

Ps é  : Post édité j'ai collé les url sur word rhhh désolé


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## vleroy (20 Juillet 2010)

​
@carodedakar : celle-ci est du même tonneau que les coquelicots mais avec des nouveaux dépolis faits sur mesure dans une miroiterie. Pas de post traitement. L'image est ainsi.  Comme les coquelicots d'ailleurs. Manque une poche pour affiner, car j'ai souvent des reflets indésirables sur cette technique que je détaillerai ultérieurement dans le côté cuisine et qui m'a été soufflée autour d'un bon déj avec Rémi 

@vieuck: oui 800 pixels pour une image qui en fait 12000 de base, ça diminue l'effet du piqué, mais imprimée en fine art, sur 1mètre de large, juste ça t'explose à la gueule 

@wip: juste sublime


----------



## GroDan (21 Juillet 2010)

C'est étrange chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases...
Vincent, la prochaine fois t'embête pas, laisse le bouchon...




​


----------



## vleroy (21 Juillet 2010)

​
pour toi Daniel :love:


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> ​@vieuck: oui 800 pixels pour une image qui en fait 12000 de base, ça diminue l'effet du piqué, mais imprimée en fine art, sur 1mètre de large, juste ça t'explose à la gueule



bonjour
c'est bien là que réside le problème (pour moi)&#8230;
&#8230; juger le "piqué" sur un écran&#8230;
en revanche, je peut toujours juger de sa valeur "esthétique", voire "artistique".
par ailleurs,
ne serait-il pas possible de faire des critiques plus "constructives" ?
celles-ci me paraissent plus aptes à permettre aux autres de s'améliorer.
mais, cet avis n'engage - évidemment - que moi.
p.s.
je sais, j'abuse des parenthèses !

_Edit : 
1. On ne cite pas les photos ;
2. Oui, les constructives sont autorisées. D'ailleurs...Mais évitez de trop vous étendre.

Ces deux points sont écrits noir sur blanc dans les règles que tout le monde t'engage à lire depuis quelques temps. Ceci est donc un dernier avertissement.  _


----------



## mog (21 Juillet 2010)

Bons souvenirs de la Place Rouge, visitée en début de cette année. :love:


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Juillet 2010)

1er essai de light painting


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

_*via flickr*_​


----------



## joanes (23 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## jugnin (23 Juillet 2010)

nimac a dit:


> J'ai une photo que je souhaiterais partager avec vous, mais.....je ne dois pas être très futée : comment la télécharger ? comment savoir si elle ne dépasse pas les pixels autorisés ? Quand je fais : lire les informations j'ai 1,7 Mo
> Merci



En lisant les consignes en première page du sujet, par exemple ? 



> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne  navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de  largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de  garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12",  etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*.  Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les  photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum  Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera  demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement*  dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par  ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas  de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement  utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire  suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas  exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça  craint un peu... dixit le grand sage  Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans  autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la  plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*



Alors oui, 1.7 Mo, ça pèse 1.55 Mo de trop. Faut la redimensionner, avec Aperçu par exemple, ou pléthore de freewares prévus à cet effet.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors oui, 1.7 Mo, ça pèse 1.55 Mo de trop. Faut la redimensionner, avec Aperçu par exemple, ou pléthore de freewares prévus à cet effet.



Ou même les sites de stockage en ligne comme imagshack qui le font gentiment tout seuls pour toi tellement ils sont gentils tout plein :rateau:

ps : enfin faut quand même choisir la fonction "resize", pas évident je sais, mais avec un peu de persévérance on arrive à tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

[Apartée rapide]Ca d'vient vraiment la mode ces bandes collantes pour consolider les muscles en délicatesse

Belle photo Tibo


----------



## cornelie (24 Juillet 2010)




----------



## boodou (24 Juillet 2010)

Tu as réussi à capter cet instant unique par chance ou bien c'est quelque chose de construit ? (pause du trognon, attente de l'oiseau -ou bien utilisation d'un moineau empaillé?-, choix de l'axe, etc)


----------



## cornelie (24 Juillet 2010)

Je me baladais au bord du lac ,comme toujours avec mon APN .
Je vois ce moineau qui se pose sur ce banc vide attiré par ce trognon abandonné.
J'étais tout près ,c'est vraiment le hasard et la chance


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)




----------



## esope (24 Juillet 2010)

Finalement il est pas mal ce p'tit S90 quand y'a besoin de discrétion aux contrôles de sécurité...:rateau:​


----------



## GroDan (25 Juillet 2010)

Au fond, c'est le Vinc' qui à raison, tout cela est trop net.


Edit : photo trop lourde ! 150 Ko max 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4825170530_79e57925fc_b.jpg ​


----------



## DeepDark (25 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Antoine_G (25 Juillet 2010)

Petite photo prise depuis la plage du Sillon à Saint-Malo.


----------



## schwebb (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## mocmoc (25 Juillet 2010)

! j'adore ma photo


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (25 Juillet 2010)

Pervers


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2010)

mocmoc a dit:


> ! j'adore ma photo



Et c'est ta plus belle photo? Non parce que moi aussi j'adore ma copine même si c'est un vrai tromblon.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juillet 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juillet 2010)

petite info pour les habitans de panam


vous trouverez ici les heures de passage du soleil dans l'axe de l'arc de triomphe et de la grande arche, en espérant que les conditions météo seront meilleurs que la dernière fois


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)




----------



## itako (27 Juillet 2010)

Edit : photo trop lourde 150Ko max

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1280/4677141844_4c5d4a5d5d_z.jpg


----------



## lmmm (27 Juillet 2010)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2010)

When a Trooper meet a bounty hunter... ( Gkatarn   )


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juillet 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## sk8andmetal (28 Juillet 2010)

Départ des records SNSM 2010 @ St Nazaire (Loire Atlantique)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

sk8andmetal a dit:


> Départ des records SNSM 2010 @ St Nazaire (Loire Atlantique)



Doit pas être facile de monter une côte pareille en voilier...


----------



## Gronounours (29 Juillet 2010)

Pff t'y connais rien Fab. C'est une course de côte, en plein océan montagneux.


----------



## esope (29 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Doit pas être facile de monter une côte pareille en voilier...





Gronounours a dit:


> Pff t'y connais rien Fab. C'est une course de côte, en plein océan montagneux.



Et même, selon certaines rumeurs, on pourrait y faire de belles sessions de ski nautique...:sleep:


----------



## silvio (29 Juillet 2010)

ils sont où les tires-fesses ? (ça sent le nettoyage)


----------



## esope (29 Juillet 2010)

silvio a dit:


> ils sont où les tires-fesses ? (ça sent le nettoyage)



ben là, c'est le côté vierge pour tracer en freeride (c'est un truc SNSM quand même ils vont pas sur des pistes vertes!!! :sleep


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2010)

Ils l'ont collé avec quoi l'eau, pour ne pas qu'elle tombe, du "Sans clou ni vis" ?


----------



## Madeline (29 Juillet 2010)

Elle est pas collée, elle est peinte sur un fond et suspendue au ciel avec des très longs fils.
mais quand il y a trop de vent tout «s'effouère» même les bateaux...
c'est dangereux comme sport...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)




----------



## DeepDark (30 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## silvio (30 Juillet 2010)




----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Juillet 2010)

Si ça en intéresse quelques uns, sachez que je fais gagner une impression sur toile d'une photo via mon blog ! 

PS pour les modos : je comprendrai si on me censure, mais je trouve que c'était le meilleur endroit où le signaler.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Si ça en intéresse quelques uns, sachez que je fais gagner une impression sur toile d'une photo via mon blog !
> 
> PS pour les modos : je comprendrai si on me censure, mais je trouve que c'était le meilleur endroit où le signaler.


T'aurais aussi pu t'essayer en 140 signes


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juillet 2010)




----------



## olaf1966 (31 Juillet 2010)




----------



## IceandFire (31 Juillet 2010)

Sous le casque de Darth Vader...

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/4846089705_624a247aec_o.png

Edit : photo trop lourde, 150Ko max


----------



## vleroy (1 Août 2010)

​


----------



## 'chon (2 Août 2010)




----------



## silvio (2 Août 2010)

(je t'ai écouté Craquounette)​


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Août 2010)




----------



## vleroy (2 Août 2010)

​
enfin je crois, en politique, j'y connais rien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Quand on a envie de pencher la tête en regardant une photo, ça veut dire qu'elle est réussie ?

Sérieusement.


----------



## wip (2 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Quand on a envie de pencher la tête en regardant une photo, ça veut dire qu'elle est réussie ?
> 
> Sérieusement.


Ca veut dire que t'es bourré !!


----------



## jugnin (2 Août 2010)

C'est surtout le rapport avec Al Quaeda, que j'ai du mal à voir. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Edit : Trop lourd - 150Ko max

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/dsc-0286,6f7092e61585a51822b4e4bb65f21db6.jpg.html


----------



## Eniluap (2 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Agrippa II (2 Août 2010)

Une miniature de masque dionysiaque d'époque hellénistique. Photo prise au Louvre


----------



## LeProf (3 Août 2010)

*En route pour la Corse - 17/07/2010​*




​


----------



## Madeline (3 Août 2010)

Irisation_04, 2010


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Août 2010)




----------



## lmmm (3 Août 2010)




----------



## joanes (5 Août 2010)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Août 2010)

La vierge noire, Rocamadour...
Assez dure à choper sans personne devant, surtout début aout. 



​
On a beau pas croire au bon dieu, ça fait ket'choz quand on arrive devant.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Août 2010)

​


----------



## ederntal (6 Août 2010)

Je reviens de quelques jours à Stockholm, l'occasion de prendre quelques photos.






(Une sélection de photo est visible ici : http://www.behance.net/gallery/Stockholm-photography/626126)


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2010)

Je ne viens pas souvent ici, mais là, tant pis, j'ose ! :rose:


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2010)




----------



## cornelie (7 Août 2010)

Grande image


----------



## mog (8 Août 2010)

Stations de métro, toujours à Moscou 
Y'a du mouvement mais les couleurs sont plutôt ternes.


----------



## lmmm (8 Août 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Août 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (9 Août 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2010)




----------



## itako (9 Août 2010)




----------



## manulemafatais (9 Août 2010)

​


----------



## jugnin (9 Août 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)




----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Août 2010)




----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2010)




----------



## lmmm (10 Août 2010)




----------



## Amok (10 Août 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2010)

T'aurais pas une grosse tache sur ton capteur à gauche? :rateau: 
si non


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2010)

Si, effectivement, maintenant que tu le dis, je vois.
Si tu voyais l'état de ce pauvre capteur... Là il devient urgent de nettoyer ca (d'ailleurs si certains connaissent un prestataire qui fait ca bien du côté d'Aix, qu'ils me donnent les coordonnées par MP, merci).
Bah en attendant on va faire avec ! 
D'un autre côté, pas simple de voir ca précisément sur cette saloperie d'écran brillant. Là pour le coup c'est un peu chiant les reflets.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Août 2010)

.
.


.
.







Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, pas simple de voir ca précisément sur cette saloperie d'écran brillant. Là pour le coup c'est un peu chiant les reflets.



Es-tu sûr que ce sont les reflets qui t'empêchent de voir les taches ?  parce que même moi je la vois... C'est dire!


----------



## jugnin (10 Août 2010)

Suite aux critiques qui me sont adressées, je pense pouvoir préciser, sans trop de mauvaise foi, que ce n'est pas que la photo qui penche, mais aussi la route. Mais Il est vrai qu'au développement, j'ai peut être un peu exagéré sur le devers, trompé par le plot.
_
Pis j'vous emmurde ! _​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)




----------



## itako (10 Août 2010)




----------



## oZen (10 Août 2010)




----------



## yvos (10 Août 2010)

Oui.

Plus d'infos pour poster tes images ici.

Merci d'éviter un double affichage


----------



## oZen (10 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Plus d'infos pour poster tes images ici.
> 
> Merci d'éviter un double affichage



Voilà qui est réglé.


----------



## Anthony (10 Août 2010)

Working hard  20100810 [Stuff] by anthonynelzin, on Flickr​
 Elle n'est pas spécialement superbe, mais elle juste là dire que oui, pour de vrai, on bosse à la rédac de MacG. Si si. Parfois. 


----------



## Gronounours (10 Août 2010)

Geek jusqu'au bout de la tasse


----------



## ziommm (10 Août 2010)

Ma première photo ici...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2010)

ziommm a dit:


> Ma première photo ici...


Beau piqué et expo au poil 

PPF: Welcome to the Jungle!


----------



## Gronounours (10 Août 2010)

Et voilà, y va nous flooder de photos de merde  J'l'avais dit !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2010)

Cunnard!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2010)

Hummm.. par contre celle là est pas terrible et quoi qu'il en soit c'est une photo par jour max.


----------



## ziommm (10 Août 2010)

Woups, dso, suis nouveau ici .

Je Choisirai plus judicieusement pour celle de demain, c'est promis .


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Août 2010)




----------



## lmmm (11 Août 2010)




----------



## ziommm (11 Août 2010)

Je poste tôt, mais bon, je n'ai pas trouvé le sommeil cette nuit, trop emballé par mon nouveau mbp ^^.





C'est un peu terne, je sais, mais c'est le but.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2010)




----------



## yvos (11 Août 2010)

_Une petite photo en passant qui me permet d'annoncer l'arrivée de Tirhum  :love: dans l'équipe de modération et qui aura la lourde tâche de vérifier la taille des photos, juguler les photos de fleurs et de chtites nenfants et essayer de faire en sorte que tout le monde ne se tape pas dessus ____ Et miracle, peut-être que la qualité remontera  _


----------



## jugnin (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Une petite photo en passant qui me permet d'annoncer l'arrivée de Tirhum  :love: dans l'équipe de modération et qui aura la lourde tâche de vérifier la taille des photos, juguler les photos de fleurs et de chtites nenfants et essayer de faire en sorte que tout le monde ne se tape pas dessus ____ Et miracle, peut-être que la qualité remontera  _



Tu as une bien piètre opinion de ton travail ici, allons. 

_Pour ne point flooder, et également parce qu'elle me plait :_






Et oui, ça penche ! ​


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


>



Question de n00b :rose:  : comment est-rendu l'effet "brumeux" sur la mer au premier plan ?


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Une petite photo en passant qui me permet d'annoncer l'arrivée de Tirhum  :love: dans l'équipe de modération _



 bonne chance 



yvos a dit:


> _ Et miracle, peut-être que la qualité remontera  _



ou elle coulera... illustration ci-dessous 



​
Petit clin d'Oeil à scubarm au passage


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Question de n00b :rose:  : comment est-rendu l'effet "brumeux" sur la mer au premier plan ?




simple effet des vagues avec une pose longue au crépuscule (tu peux utiliser une petite ouverture ainsi que des filtres gris pour permettre de réaliser ce type de photo avec des lumières plus soutenues - pied ou support obligatoire).

Descriptif en cuisine


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> ... Là il devient urgent de nettoyer le capteur (d'ailleurs si certains connaissent un prestataire qui fait ca bien du côté d'Aix, qu'ils me donnent les coordonnées par MP, merci)...



je prends aussi l'adresse sur Aix...


----------



## joanes (11 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Une petite photo en passant qui me permet d'annoncer l'arrivée de Tirhum  :love: dans l'équipe de modération et qui aura la lourde tâche de vérifier la taille des photos, juguler les photos de fleurs et de chtites nenfants et essayer de faire en sorte que tout le monde ne se tape pas dessus ___


 
N'oublie pas le litron de Synthol contre le torticolis suite aux photos qui penchent...
Hé hé.
Bravo titi !


----------



## oZen (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _...juguler les photos de fleurs..._


_

Ho hé ! Z'avez quoi contre les fleurs ?!? 




_


----------



## DeepDark (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Une petite photo en passant qui me permet d'annoncer l'arrivée de Tirhum  :love: dans l'équipe de modération et qui aura la lourde tâche de



bonne chance, alors  


ppf :



​


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Une petite photo en passant qui me permet d'annoncer l'arrivée de Tirhum  :love: dans l'équipe de modération  _




C'est vrai que c'est bien d'avoir l'oeil d'un profane  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

> ... Là il devient urgent de nettoyer le capteur (d'ailleurs si certains connaissent un prestataire qui fait ca bien du côté d'Aix, qu'ils me donnent les coordonnées par MP, merci)...






> je prends aussi l'adresse sur Aix...



Envoyez-moi vos boitiers. Un mec ici le fait pour 20 euros. 
Assurez le colis. On sait jamais...  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2010)

.
.


​.
.

_Une p'tite fleur en couleur...mais une belle hein _


_Ma fleur est suisse mais j'en fait pas tout un plat moi! _​


----------



## mog (11 Août 2010)

De la Suisse, naturellement.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (12 Août 2010)

Un raton-laveur ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Un raton-laveur ?



un raton-sableur plutôt non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> un raton-sableur plutôt non ?


 
Ben non, mais il se sable d'abord un peu pour avoir quelque chose à laver, sinon il a l'air méga-con à se laver des poils propres et toute la faune se fout de sa gueule !

Ca a sa fierté, ces macins là.


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2010)

Dites, les gars...
Vous ne voulez pas aller floudre chez les souitcheurs, ou mieux; dans "Réagissez" ?!...   
(ou rajoutez une photo dans vos posts... )


----------



## jugnin (12 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites, les gars...
> Vous ne voulez pas aller floudre chez les souitcheurs, ou mieux; dans "Réagissez" ?!...
> (ou rajoutez une photo dans vos posts... )



Juste pour dire que je trouve que tirhum a la modération juste et précise. 


tiens, vl'à une _femmeàpoil__s_ :




​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Août 2010)

Bon courage au nouveau modo!


----------



## NightWalker (12 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites, les gars...
> Vous ne voulez pas aller floudre *chez les souitcheurs*, ou mieux; dans "Réagissez" ?!...
> (ou rajoutez une photo dans vos posts... )



Naméo... le noobs là... pas de transfert s.t.p


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Photo de fleurs pour le nouveau vert



Une fleur n'est pas très adaptée, Crakou : Lorsqu'on devient vert, il faut plutôt poster des couronnes. Plus d'amis, plus de vie sociale, ni sexuelle et comme les vampires on ne sort que la nuit.

Alors, pour Tirhum, une couronne fanée en souvenir des années de joie(s) simple(s), lorsqu'il pouvait poster sans retenue et le sourire triste et figé de celui qui vient de se rendre compte de l'erreur  :


----------



## hOlivier (12 Août 2010)

Hunderwasser, Zitat




Sur Flickr


----------



## oZen (12 Août 2010)

Aller une petite dernière question fleur...






...enfin peut être


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2010)

Bof... Je vais continuer à pas venir foutre la merde ici... J'aime pas la photo, de toute façon :style:


----------



## 'chon (12 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Août 2010)

PS : pas besoin de HDR ou de UGA.......
PS1 : Bug corrigé !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> PS : pas besoin de HDR ou de UGA.......



Sûr que la déformation est moins bling bling


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2010)

_Et bien et bien...cela me __rappelle qqchose_


----------



## Crespi (12 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Et bien et bien...cela me __rappelle qqchose_


Comme quoi, il y a les photos dont on se souvient et les autres&#8230;
Cela dit, même postée deux fois, ton v&#339;u est exaucé : la qualité est soudain remontée.


----------



## joanes (12 Août 2010)

​


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2010)

. 



 
.


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Août 2010)

Jardin Massey, Tarbes


----------



## oZen (13 Août 2010)




----------



## cornelie (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2010)

​


----------



## ziommm (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

Alors, là, je sais, la qualité de la photo n'est pas géniale, mais je la mets quand même pour son côté "scoop" : Tout à l'heure, pendant que je regardais sur ARTE un reportage sur un "paradis perdu" en Papouasie Nouvelle Guinée, et alors que la fenêtre de mon bureau était ouverte, j'entends un drôle de cris, différent de celui des oiseaux qui fréquentent le quartier. Un  regard dans l'arbre d'en face, j'aperçois un curieux oiseau vert et rouge. Le temps de sortir l'appareil photo, et il était reparti. Je laisse l'appareil sur le bureau, et 20 minutes plus tard, le revoilà. Les conditions de lumière (le soir tombait) et de distance n'étant pas idéales pour mon petit bridge, j'ai du utiliser le zoom numérique, les 10x du zoom optique ne suffisant pas pour bien voir l'individu, d'où la faible qualité de la photo, mais par contre, cet animal en liberté dans le nord de la Seine et Marne, j'avoue, ça m'a surpris, c'est cette surprise que je veux vous faire partager. Demain, je regarderais les autres photos plus en détail pour voir si je n'en ai pas vune mieux à mettre à la place de celle ci.




EDIT : celle ci semble un peu mieux


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2010)

Mmm... moi j'my connais en oiseau: ça doit être un merle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mmm... moi j'my connais en oiseau: ça doit être un merle.



Impossible, un merle, ça a le bec jaune


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Impossible, un merle, ça a le bec jaune


Seulement les mâles :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2010)

Tout à fait... 
Un point pour l'hypnotiseur... 
En tout cas, ce n'est ni une mouette, ni un... goéland...


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2010)

J'ai vu des perroquets en liberté dans un endroit très vert de la banlieue sud de Paris, le mois dernier.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2010)

Moi c'était la semaine dernière mais c'était au Costa Rica :rateau: 
C'est très vert aussi.


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2010)

Bon...
On retourne aux photos, avant que quelqu'un ne nous parle de son "p'tit oiseau" ?!...   





jpmiss a dit:


> Moi c'était la semaine dernière mais c'était au Costa Rica :rateau:
> C'est très vert aussi.


Nanti !...


----------



## iFabien (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Madeline (14 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> On retourne aux photos, avant que quelqu'un ne nous parle de son "p'tit oiseau" ?!...



Le mien n'est pas vert :rose:
et pour ne pas flooder... (comment ça s'écrit au fait... ?)

En approche de Cuba... ce printemps !


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (14 Août 2010)

; )


----------



## oZen (14 Août 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Août 2010)

oZen a dit:


>



Heureusement qu'il y a des barreaux, sinon c'était défenestration directe.


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2010)




----------



## 'chon (14 Août 2010)

​


----------



## oZen (14 Août 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il y a des barreaux, sinon c'était défenestration directe.



Je voudrais être responsable de la mort de personne... :mouais:


----------



## Aescleah (14 Août 2010)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Madeline (15 Août 2010)

@ petit chaperonrouge

il me semble que... peut-être...  tu aurais besoin de lunetttes... :rose:
mais c'est possible aussi que je n'aie rien compris...  à la nouvelle mode du flou  
si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> @ petit chaperonrouge
> 
> il me semble que... peut-être...  tu aurais besoin de lunetttes... :rose:
> mais c'est possible aussi que je n'aie rien compris...  à la nouvelle mode du flou
> si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer



cela n'a rien à voir avec du flou... mais bon 
la pdc ça t'évoque quelque chose? 
une grande ouverture très proche du sujet par exemple 
(je ne juge pas de la qualité artistique de la photo, juste technique)

tiens allez un peu d'argentique et de douceur pour changer à 2,8



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> cela n'a rien à voir avec du flou... mais bon
> la pdc ça t'évoque quelque chose?




Si elle ne connait pas, mieux vaut lui parler de profondeur de champ directement.
Et quand on joue avec, ce qui est en dehors de la zone de netteté c'est bien flou, ça n'a pas "rien à voir".


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et quand on joue avec, ce qui est en dehors de la zone de netteté c'est bien flou, ça n'a pas "rien à voir".



oui mais ce n'est pas à proprement parler une photo de flou, laquelle nécessiterait un mouvement (bougé ou du sujet, etc...)


----------



## Nathalex (15 Août 2010)

Côte de Jade - Été 2010

​


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Août 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> @ petit chaperonrouge
> 
> il me semble que... peut-être...  tu aurais besoin de lunetttes... :rose:
> mais c'est possible aussi que je n'aie rien compris...  à la nouvelle mode du flou
> si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer



Ce qui est drôle dans l'histoire, c'est que tu sembles plus choquée-surprise par cette belle photo de plage que par cette te(O)rrible photo de grenouille indigne du calendrier PTT...
Comme quoi, chacun voit ce qu'il veut voir !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais ce n'est pas à proprement parler une photo de flou, laquelle nécessiterait un mouvement (bougé ou du sujet, etc...)


Ah oui, donc pour toi, il n'y a que des flous de bougé... le reste, c'est pas net, mais c'est pas flou non plus.
Ouais ouais...


----------



## yvos (15 Août 2010)

Bon, on arrête d'enfiler les grenouilles sur la question du flou et on reste calme


----------



## 'chon (15 Août 2010)

​


----------



## jugnin (15 Août 2010)

C'est flou, nan ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Août 2010)

Ah non, c'est pas flou, vu que c'est pas du à un bougé. 
Ecoute un peu.


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2010)

Tsss, tsss... 
On passe à autre chose ?!...


----------



## mfay (15 Août 2010)

Enfin réussi à en trouver une qui voulait bien se reposer pas trop loin de moi...
En plus : robe de tigre avec de beaux yeux vert 




Par contre, elle ne voulait pas se poser ailleurs, donc obligé de se payer cette branche pas terrible...​


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2010)

Et pourtant, c'est pas net  ​





_velvia 50  28mm  f2,8  1/4s
_​


----------



## lmmm (16 Août 2010)




----------



## fanou (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Baracca (16 Août 2010)

Dans l'un des Musée Capitolins de Rome






(en plus grand sur ma galerie  )


----------



## sk8andmetal (16 Août 2010)

Sur la route du retour des vacances, petit arrêt à La Rochelle. J'ai trouvé l'angle de vue sympa avec le soleil


----------



## mactambour (16 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, on arrête d'enfiler les grenouilles sur la question du flou et on reste calme



Les grenouilles n'aimeraient pas la verveine...






Faite maison bien sûr ! Il faut attendre un peu pour qu'elle vieillisse bien.. A bientôt

Bonjour à tous


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2010)

_une petite dernière sur provia 100
_​


----------



## jugnin (17 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

tri-X quarante douze f/1000 10° inclinaison qui boite !
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> tri-X quarante douze f/1000 10° inclinaison qui boite !



Bravo. Un Noir presque parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

titi, tu fais chier !  Ca casse toute la dynamique de l'image ton rétrécissement de typo ! :hein:

Et le brad pouitt municipal là, je te merde. :love:
Est ce qu'on a besoin de savoir, hein ?!


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)




----------



## fanougym (17 Août 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2720639/beauduc.jpg




Image trop lourde...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2010)




----------



## 'chon (18 Août 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (18 Août 2010)




----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2010)

;-)


​
.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2010)

_Un poil plus grand par là_​


----------



## DeepDark (18 Août 2010)

​
(bike polo - _L'Equipe_ (genève) - Champions d'Europe & 3ème position aux championnats du monde)​​


----------



## anty (18 Août 2010)

Passionné de sport mécanique, et pratiquant la moto sur piste..

Voila une photo que j'affectionne particulièrement, prise au détour d'un circuit








Edit: C'est corrigé 

Vu que tu n'es manifestement plus là...
Je ne laisse que le lien de ta photo...


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2010)

Peux-tu lire les règles pour poster dans ce fil ?!...
Je te laisse le temps de le faire et de changer ton image (la faire "maigrir") en éditant ton message... 
Ton image est trop lourde (cf règles du forum)...


ÉDIT : Impec, maintenant !...


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Août 2010)




----------



## dadoo113 (19 Août 2010)

Un seul jour de beau temps en Savoie durant mes vacances, mais un vrai beau temps ​


----------



## BS0D (19 Août 2010)




----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2010)

@Bsod : c'est quoi ce truc? 
dommage que ce soit coupé en haut et sur la gauche 

tiens PNPF : 





@khyu : t'as deux écoles, avec ou sans exif. Je trouve que les mettre c'est aussi permettre à d'autres de comprendre l'image sur un plan technique. Perso, je ne les ajoute que sur de l'argentique car pas inclus dans le source et puis redonner à certains le goût des photos à l'ancienne. Je constate d'ailleurs que certains d'ici s'y mettent  [Bout de phrase totalement inutile !... ]​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

_oh et puis merde._


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2010)

On en reste aux photos !...
Sinon, je sabre !...  
(les posts ou...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> @Bsod : c'est quoi ce truc?



Un appareil à générer automatiquement des questions idiotes ! 

PPF :


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2010)

_Pas foutu de faire une photo droite  ? Besoin d'aide ?
Essayez quand même d'assurer le minimum du minimum _


----------



## Céréal Killa (19 Août 2010)

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9379/makikata.jpg





Trop lourde, ton image... 
Un p'tit régime ?!...


----------



## quenaur (19 Août 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (19 Août 2010)

dommage manque un bout d'oreille, et pis y'a la moitié de la photo qu'est rempli de rien 

format carré à la limite.


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2010)




----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2010)

> @khyu : t'as deux écoles, avec ou sans exif.​



Ouais, il y a ceux qui les comprennent et les autres qui s'en contrefichent parce que l'appareil est toujours en automatique. Et ceux qui les comprennent, savent aussi les lire sur l'image. C'est surtout intéressant au moment de la prise de vue, surtout avec les appareils digitaux.
Le temps de l'argentique, c'était autre chose. C'est con que tu ne connaisses pas ma sur, elle pourrait te parler du plaisir qu'elle a eue de noter toutes les infos que je lui récitait cliché après cliché pendant un séjour sur l'île de Tenerife. Remarque, elle a fait fac audiovisuel après ça
Je m'égare mais bon, tout ça pour dire que ça vaut le coup quand tu veux apprendre à faire entrer de la lumière sur un capteur ou un film. Après l'image seule parle tout autant*









*sauf pour les données gps


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)




----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2010)

quenaur a dit:


> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9075/dsc4881i.jpg​





Gronounours a dit:


> dommage manque un bout d'oreille, et pis y'a la moitié de la photo qu'est rempli de rien
> 
> format carré à la limite.


Je profite de cette critique*...
Pour vous rappeler que vous pouvez toujours demander conseils pour vos photos et/ou proposer une alternative aux photos postées ici...
Et mettre en pratique les critiques que vous avez pu faire dans ce fil... 


*critique : s'appliquer à discerner les qualités et les défauts d'une production, en toute  objectivité et mesure...

Les règles dans ces fils là, étant les mêmes en ce qui concerne le poids et taille des images...


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2010)

Et la version corrigée sans poteau au dessus de la tête >> par là <<

_ Tiens pour info, ils organisent un concours sur Paris plage en n&b exclusivement façon Doisneau.
_​ ​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> _ Tiens pour info, ils organisent un concours sur Paris plage en n&b exclusivement façon Doisneau.
> _​


Ben là je sais pas mais je trouve que ça fait plus Tod Browning


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben là je sais pas mais je trouve que ça fait plus Tod Browning



ah oui, je suis bien d'accord, j'ai aucune chance  en même temps, j'aime pas Doisneau


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Août 2010)

Bon Appétit biensûr​


----------



## anty (21 Août 2010)

Un petit refuge...




​


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)




----------



## ziommm (22 Août 2010)

J'ai pas souvent l'occasion de photographier des feux d'artifice, pour tout dire, c'était mon premier essai, depuis la fenêtre de ma chambre, et à main levée ^^".


----------



## anty (22 Août 2010)

Pas très original je vous l'accorde...






_Edit : changement de photo sur demande de l'auteur_


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2010)

Bien bien, un petit effort sur l'intérêt et la qualité de vos photos s'il vous plait...entre une pâtisserie au flash, un chat sous exposé avec une desaturation partielle et une espèce de truc appelé refuge, je ne suis pas certain que cela intéresse autres que ceux qui ont posté


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2010)




----------



## dadoo113 (22 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> je ne suis pas certain que cela intéresse autres que ceux qui ont posté



Sauf que le sujet s'intitule "postez VOS plus belles photos" non "postez celles qui vont intéresser un max de personnes".
C'est la dernière que je postais sur le forum, l'ambiance est devenue à CHIER, et tant pis si ce message est modéré, puis supprimer, comme bien souvent.
A la base, c'est un forum d'amateurs, il pourrait y avoir une ambiance constructive, où l'on ferait des critiques sympa, pour apprendre les uns des autres. Mais si l'on doit regarder uniquement des photos parfaites faites par des pros qui attendent parfois 2h pour capture THE instant, alors ce n'est plus pour moi de la photo mais du n'importe quoi antipathique.

Je garde mon compte chez Macgé pour poser quelques questions sur les autres forums techniques, mais le portfolio est devenu detestable.

Je précise que je ne suis pas vexé que l'on qualifie ma photo de "patisserie au flash", mais écoeuré de ces remarques sans fondement, sans construction, parce que critiquer c'est facile, mais dire "tu aurais du faire comme ci.. ou comme ça" nécessite un peu plus de connaissances. Chose qui semble manquer cruellement ici depuis que l'on ne peut plus débattre sur les photos.

C'est pas la 1ère fois que je gueule, et que mon message est supprimé, mais ce sera la dernière.

Sans regret.


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2010)

Alors peut-être ai-je été maladroit dans la manière de le dire. Note néanmoins que je n'ai pas supprimé ta photo ni les autres et que mon propos est avant tout de vous rappeler de faire un petit effort de sélection, rien de bien méchant et d'essayer de prendre un peu de recul sur la photo. Ce n'est absolument pas une question de niveau.
Fin de la parenthèse.


----------



## anty (22 Août 2010)

Je ne fréquente ce forum que depuis peu de temps, et encore moins de temps la partie portfolio... Cependant je suis d'accord avec dadoo113.

Personnellement j'ai un appareil photo décent depuis une semaine, je fais beaucoup de test, je comprend de mieux en mieux les réglages manuels.. Et pour moi les photos que j'ai postés ici me plaisent, ne dépasse pas les 800px, 150ko, pas plus d'une par jour..

Alors peut-être bien (et même certainement :rateau mes photos ne sont pas des uvres d'arts, mais je ne vois pas en quoi elles ont moins d'intérêts qu'une touffe de feuille en photo, d'un arbre ou d'une montagne. 

En gros un petit mot pour au moins expliqué ce qui va, va pas, et même ce qui ne va pas du tout c'est toujours plus enrichissant pour la personne qui a pris la photo. C'est évident que ma cabane à noiseaux va pas rester gravé dans l'histoire de la photo, mais en quoi c'est une photo si naze, cadrage, expo etc... ? Parce que ce je retiens c'est que pour l'instant je fais que de la photo naze (qui me paraissait pas si mal, dans leur genre) et je vois pas comment progresser.

Bref toutes critiques sur mes photos sont les bienvenues, pareil pour le chat (bon les yeux vert j'aurais pu éviter), mais en photographie, faire une photo en sous expo est formellement défendu ? Pourtant ça donne un style particulier, non ?

Merci et encore désolé pour mes photos dénués d'intérêts


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Sympa la touffe de feuilles.
Tu dénigres les photos des autres et après tu fais des remarques car une personne critique tes photos , bref , ma touffe de feuille , elle t'emmerde.
Pour conclure , ne fais pas aux autres ce que tu n'aimes pas que l'on te fasse.





(Critiques bienvenues , je commence dans la photo).


----------



## Gronounours (22 Août 2010)

C'est en france que t'as ciel comme ça ? :affraid:


'Veux l'même


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Prise le 10 Aout depuis mon balcon , à Montpellier .


----------



## anty (22 Août 2010)

De biens jolies couleurs en effet... Y a t'il un traitement dessus (saturation etc) ? Ou c'est vraiment fidèle à ce que tu vois du balcon ?


----------



## mfay (22 Août 2010)

​


----------



## DeepDark (23 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------




dadoo113 a dit:


> Sauf que le sujet s'intitule "postez VOS plus belles photos" non "postez celles qui vont intéresser un max de personnes".



Oui.
Mais non.

A partir du moment où tu postes une photo, où tu la _montres_, tu ne peux pas t'affranchir de l'intérêt qu'elle peut avoir pour ceux à qui tu la montres.

Si c'est juste pour toi, rien ne t'empêche de la regarder. Tout seul. Rien ne t'oblige à la poster ici.
Le "postez" du titre n'est pas un ordre, juste une suggestion.

Sinon, c'est les soirées diapos imposées dans lesquelles toute la famille s'emmerde poliment en cherchant une bonne excuse pour s'enfuir.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le "postez" du titre n'est pas un ordre, juste une suggestion.



Plus qu'une suggestion, le "postez" est une invitation... 
Vous n'êtes donc pas obligés de poster tous les jours; cela permet de faire une sélection de vos photos...
La technique et les appareils permettant de faire des photos ayant... quelque peu évolué depuis ces dernières années... 
Nous sommes face à un flot d'images en continu quel que soit le (les) média(s) qui les diffusent...
Les sites spécialisés, les sites d'infos, les galeries/blogs/sites perso, forums, etc...
Il y a énormément d'images, de regards intéressants et de talents qu'il suffit juste de "visionner" avec un ordi et une connection au ouèbe...
Donc dans tout ce flot, ce fil est une invitation à se poser 5mn (ou plus) par le biais de vos photos... 
(que vous soyez des adeptes de LA photo qui capture l'instant "T", ou des photos "originales" voire "provocatrices", ou qui "racontent" une histoire, ou tout simplement passque vot' grand-papy vient de vous payer le dernier appareil _delamortquitue _et que vous mourrez d'envie de l'essayer pour notre plus grand... bonheur ?!...)
Ce qui inclut que tout le monde peut poster, mais (oui, y'a toujours un "mais" !... )...
En postant vos photos, vous les montrez, mais ce sont les autres qui les voient : ne l'oubliez pas !!... 
Ce sont vos photos, mais le regard des autres est important (comme dans toute production); nombre de membres qui suivent ce fil n'ont jamais posté, ils viennent pour voir des (vos) photos...
Ce post vous est adressé à tous, qui que vous soyez...

Maintenant on retourne aux (à vos) photos, si vous voulez discuter sur des photos en particulier, faites-le (par exemple) dans les fils que j'ai indiqué un peu avant... 
Et pour les contacts un peu "rugueux", il y a les MP ou les messages visiteurs...

Comme cette "discussion" (de sourds) sur la "qualité" des photos est un serpent de mer, je sais que ça reviendra, mais pour l'instant...


----------



## Adzic (23 Août 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2010)




----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2010)

Un'pointe sur la digue de granit, de l'océan et Bordadoué tout au fond.
7h08 le 24 août au bout de ma ruelle (avant le marteau piqueur).​


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (24 Août 2010)




----------



## wip (24 Août 2010)

Allez Ben, envoles toi !! 



​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2010)




----------



## silvio (25 Août 2010)

anty a dit:


> De biens jolies couleurs en effet... Y a t'il un traitement dessus (saturation etc) ? Ou c'est vraiment fidèle à ce que tu vois du balcon ?


Pitain il est où ton balcon ?  
D'Alco à la Comédie en passant par St-Lazare, j'ai pas eu le même 
Et je paie mes impôts locaux Môsieur !!!


----------



## wip (25 Août 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Pitain il est où ton balcon ?
> D'Alco à la Comédie en passant par St-Lazare, j'ai pas eu le même
> Et je paie mes impôts locaux Môsieur !!!


Tu payes pas assez cher visiblement


----------



## jugnin (25 Août 2010)

wip a dit:


> Tu payes pas assez cher visiblement


 
Ou il ne dépasse pas du balcon, tout simplement. 

**************

Allez, un autre genre de balcon, histoire de :




​ 
f/Saint James, 40° secondes, tout ça... donc pas de version HD foncé. 

Rédit : quoique là, 22 ko, j'me fous peut être un peu d'vot gueule. 
Réééédit : Alà.
​


----------



## itako (25 Août 2010)

Et les Antilopes sauvages et les lions les bouffants à pleine dents, ils sont ou eux ?! hin !??





C'est pris et bidouillé au téléphone, c'est pas trop mal non? Je sais pas trop ce que j'ai avec les fleurs, normalement c'est pas moi :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2010)

Petit aparte suite aux propos de dadoo et autres...
J'ai decouvert ce fil il y a maintenant quelques annees... j'ai d'abord beaucoup regarde puis j'ai commence a poster. A chaque poste d'une nouvelle photo, c'etait le stress : est-ce que ma photo va plaire ? est-elle bonne techniquement ? est-elle interessante ? Parce qu'a cette epoque, on recevait les critiques comme elles venaient et on fermait sa gueule ( je ne parle pas des coup de boules rouges): on savait qu'il y avait des pros et de tres bons amateurs (beaucoup moins vrais aujourd'hui), pas de distinction, peu importe, juste du respect et une certaine admiration pour certains et l'envie de progresser et d'avancer. C'etait comme montrer ses photos a cote de Cartier-Bresson et Doisneau....Stressant, mais ravi quand on recevait un coup de boule positif, un message encourageant. On postait sa plus belle photo, une certaine emulation collective prenait meme forme, mais avant tout, on savait apprecier les photos des autres. 
J'enjolive peut-etre un peu, mais peu importe. Cessez de chouiner si on a le malheur d'etre un peu critique avec vos photos. Assumez le fait de les montrer et tachez de voir ce qui se passe autour de vous et de vos 'plus belles photos'....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Pardonne moi , mais je vois surtout que l'ambiance était plus 'cool' : http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/postez-vos-plus-belles-photos-4-a-161094-5.html


.


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2010)

_Les deux sont forcément liés. Le respect mutuel (et les invectives, sachez bien qu'on fait tout pour les éviter) -> éviter les agressions, accepter des critiques, faire un petit effort sur les photos.

Fin de la parenthèse _


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Août 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2010)




----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2010)

​
oui les effets importants mal employés qu'ils soient logiciels ou liés à ton optique peuvent devenir vomitifs, comme le fisheye, le HDr mal dosé, etc.... Si chaque image reste sympathique sans être grandiose, l'ensemble à répétition devient vomitif. C'est assez marrant d'ailleurs cette anecdote, car cela reprend les propos de Dendrimère. Quand Grodan m'a fait cette réflexion à juste titre, je ne lui en ai pas voulu, j'ai pris du recul et j'admets qu'il avait raison. J'ai donc progressé. Cette analyse s'applique également à l'emploi du lensbaby qui peut apporter une certaine poésie mais pas dans tous les cas. Celle qui incontestatblement en sort toute la quintescence, c'est craquounette. Ta dernière image est beaucoup plus adaptée.

Et pour compléter le propos de Dendrimère, souvenez qu'un certain Alèm démarrait la photo il n'y a pas si longtemps et shootait la première année 25000 clichés argentiques. Pour apprendre 

Keep shooting et bonne journée à tous


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2010)

Bon...
C'est VOUS qui avez le choix...  
Soit tout le monde réfléchit, une p'tite introspection ne fait pas de mal !...
Beaucoup de choses ont été dites, redites, rabâchées, radotées... c'est ennuyeux, à force... 
Donc soit vous faîtes un effort au niveau de votre choix de photo à poster; vous mettez vos egos en veilleuse...
On arrête les réactions épidermiques !...
(passque parfois ça se résume à ça, finalement...)
Soit "portfolio" peut aussi prendre... des vacances ?!...  

Que les critiques soient des critiques, pas des piques et/ou des attaques !...
Les incompatibilités d'humeur entre certains, RESTENT entre vous : MP, etc !!...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (26 Août 2010)

Une petite pour moi:


----------



## ziommm (26 Août 2010)




----------



## schwebb (26 Août 2010)

Dans le même genre  :


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2010)

​


----------



## wip (26 Août 2010)

​


----------



## quenaur (26 Août 2010)




----------



## soget (26 Août 2010)




----------



## anty (26 Août 2010)

Je la trouve superbe ta photo soget, juste dommage que le bout des ailes soient coupés.


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Raf (27 Août 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2010)

​
C'était surtout pour donner le lien à direction des nikonistes d'un petit tutoriel sur l'utilisation et chargement des courbes "argentiques". Sur cette image, velvia mode  Sur Fb, vous pourrez regarder les essais portra :love: et ektachrome.

bonne journée


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2010)

...déjà postée je crois ....maibontampi !


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Août 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2010)

:style:


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> --- photo ---
> :style:



FAKE... c'est une image 3D générée avec POVRAY


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Août 2010)

.
​

.


----------



## mfay (28 Août 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2010)

_Ne pas oublier l'existence du sujet plus dédié à la macro _


----------



## Raf (28 Août 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## plovemax (28 Août 2010)

J'ai aussi pensé à ce recadrage-ci : deux visions différentes du même univers


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2010)

Je préfère l'autre version que celle que tu as posté. La spirale s'enroule autour d'un point fort.

PPF:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2010)

Surfing Espagna...


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

.


Bien entendu , critiques bienvenues .


----------



## vleroy (28 Août 2010)

@ etienne000 : la principale critique que je ferai c'est la composition en elle même. Dans une image, on doit entrer et sortir, idéalement tourner dedans. 
Là, tu centres sur un format 4/3, en clair, tu fermes ton image. Soit tu gardes ton format, et tu décentres en gardant les règles des tiers, soit tu recadres carré. 
Je te recommande un ouvrage très simple sur les grands principes de la composition qu'est celui de Freeman (l'Oeil du photographe et l'art de la composition). Très simplement, par des exemples avec des légendes  tu vas comprendre les dynamiques de l'image. Ce qui est vrai en photographie l'est également de tous les arts graphiques (graphisme, peinture...).

_Addendum: ce que je dis peut être fait au post traitement si t'as assez de champs, mais plus tu évolueras en photo, plus tu vas appliquer ces principes dès la prise de vue. Apprendre à régler ton posemètre, ton accomodation sans que ce soit centré. Et pour ça, faut des bases, et s'entraîner. Ta démarche est la bonne!_

Dans un deuxième temps, ton bokeh est un poil trop disparate. Mais là c'est strictement personnel. certains aimeront probablement. Alors que mon point 1/ c'est juste une généralité dont tout le monde peut tirer parti.

PPF  dans le même style, très académique:



​
Et bon week-end à tous !


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2010)




----------



## 'chon (28 Août 2010)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Pompeux verbiage, comme d'hab


 [Il aurait été mieux de formuler ça de façon moins abrupte... ]
Je dis ça...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2010)




----------



## plovemax (29 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> [citation] Pompeux verbiage, comme d'hab [/citation]
> ...
> Je dis ça...



Çà nous change des "c'est ta plus belle photo" balancés avec dédain... Non? 

Un poil plus constructif AMHA.


----------



## quenaur (29 Août 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (29 Août 2010)




----------



## macinside (29 Août 2010)

F-GNIF ( Airbus 340-300)​


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


>





macinside a dit:


>



Attention Mackie, à la 3° photo d'avion prise sous le même angle (ou presque), çà devient une série


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2010)

pour la peine 







F-HPJC  ( airbus A380-800 )

A oui, si vous voulez aller faire des photos d'avions a Roissy, dans l'autorisation c'est direct au gniouf 

et puis avant c'était un A320 et un A318  ​


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2010)

​
il y a des fois où ta composition est perfectible, tu le sais. Juste t'appuies pour le regard fasciné de ce bambin venu dans ton champ de vision; fasciné par ce curieux boitier que tu portes et que t'es à 4 pattes. sauf que magie de l'argentique, putain elle dégage 
Alors même si elle dégage que pour moi, c'est une de mes plus belles photos.

ouais, c'est verbieux... je m'en cogne. et puisqu'on parle d'enfants, et que j'ai reçu beaucoup de soutien et d'encouragements ici pour le projet "un sténopé à l'école", un article dédié à ce sujet dans le cadre d'un dossier sur le sténopé va sortir sur "Compétences photos" en septembre. Pour info donc...

en attendant les projets émulés... j'en connais une ici qui comprendra


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2010)

Questionnement d'ordre general... 
- Un texte peut-il apporter un plus a une photo ? 
- Un texte peut-il justifier une photo a la composition perfectible ?
- Les emotions et les sensations percues par le photographe au moment de la prise de vue decrites dans un texte accompagnant la photo permettent-elles de justifier une photo mediocre ?
- Les moyens techniques choisis a la prise de vue permettent-ils de montrer n'importe quelle photo sous pretexte d'avoir pris du plaisir a utiliser telle technique plutot qu'une autre ?


Le plus desagreable, c'est lorsque la photo est banale, le texte verbieux et que l'on s'en cogne!


----------



## bokeh (30 Août 2010)

Postez Vos Plus Beaux Néologismes...


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2010)

C'est peut-être un peu tôt mais c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2010)

*Clocher - Corté - Corse été 2010*


----------



## Joelaloose (30 Août 2010)

Mon premier développement N&B fait maison 






Pour info ce n'est pas un objet de torture, c'est juste une maquette de la structure du centre Pompidou de Metz


----------



## itako (30 Août 2010)

Salade?


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Questionnement d'ordre general... !



..une autre : l'autosatisfaction est-elle une raison/motivation/justification suffisante a toute démarche "artistique/créatrice" et surtout à son partage ?



 c'est gonflant ici ....me casse !!!!!


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2010)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Questionnement d'ordre general...
> - Un texte peut-il apporter un plus a une photo ?
> - Un texte peut-il justifier une photo a la composition perfectible ?
> - Les emotions et les sensations percues par le photographe au moment de la prise de vue decrites dans un texte accompagnant la photo permettent-elles de justifier une photo mediocre ?
> ...





Lila a dit:


> ..une autre : l'autosatisfaction est-elle une raison/motivation/justification suffisante a toute démarche "artistique/créatrice" et surtout à son partage ?
> 
> 
> c'est gonflant ici ....me casse !!!!!


J'en ai une autre...
À quoi sert l'ego ?!...
À avancer; on le remise au vestiaire quand il s'agit de montrer sa production aux autres qui voient, ressentent, appréhendent, apprécient les choses différemment de soi... 
Ce qui fait que parfois, ayant fait (produit) quelque chose dans une certaine optique; on s'aperçoit que les gens* le voient d'une autre façon (et en voient les défauts !)... 
Ce devrait être comme un examen de passage, à chaque fois que l'on soumet sa production...
L'ego sert à ne pas se décourager, à persévérer; pas à imposer aux autres, ni à les écraser...
En conclusion; ça s'tripote beaucoup l'ego, ici... 
(tous autant que vous êtes... )
Les images doivent se suffirent à elles même, si ça ne fonctionne pas c'est qu'il y a un problème (et donc ce sont les autres qui vont vous le dire); c'est à ce moment là qu'il faut se poser des questions...
Et une introspection, c'est silencieux, pas la peine d'en mettre partout !



*quidams, amateurs "éclairés", "pros", méchants, gentils, cons, veaux, vaches et cochons...

*Maintenant, on en revient aux photos, on poste en toute modestie et on arrête la logorrhée sur tout ça (et plus)... 

*Ceci était un constat d'ordre général, pour tous les "gentils posteurs"...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en ai une autre...
> À quoi sert l'ego ?!...
> À avancer; on le remise au vestiaire quand il s'agit de montrer sa production aux autres qui voient, ressentent, appréhendent, apprécient les choses différemment de soi...
> Ce qui fait que parfois, ayant fait (produit) quelque chose dans une certaine optique; on s'aperçoit que les gens* le voient d'une autre façon (et en voient les défauts !)...
> ...





C'est marrant, ce débat.
Je viens de me faire coup sur coup les deux rencontres majeures de la photographie en France, Arles et Perpignan.
À Arles, où règne la photographie d'auteur (j'aurais du mettre un grand A, avec de l'ironie inside), à Arles, donc, il n'y a quasiment pas de légende sur les photos. Un cartouche par expo, et sous les photos, une date, un titre. Un exif, jamais.

À Perpignan, Mecque du photojournalisme, certains clichés sont accompagnés de larges légendes. Et l'organisation le revendique. Il s'agit de remettre la photo dans son contexte informatif. Parce que, aussi belles qu'elles soient, les photos montrées à Perpignan sont d'abord des &#339;uvres de presse, revendiquées comme telles. Il y a d'ailleurs cette année de nombreux débats à Perpignan sur la relation entre l'éthique du photojournalisme et l'utilisation de la technique numérique, et sur cette large tendance à recomposer la prise de vue pour qu'elle ressemble à la réalité telle que le preneur de cliché la voulait. Débats qui, au delà de la profession de journaliste, ouvrent beaucoup de réflexions sur le statut de la photo à l'ère de la "retouche pour tous".

Sur ce, la bise à l'&#339;il.


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2010)

Là, je parlait surtout de l'ego de tout un chacun et du fait, que donc, ça défouraille systématiquement, ici, là, en particulier... 
Ne pas croire que l'on fait tout bien d'un seul coup et que l'on est le "meilleur"...
Combien de fois j'ai dû recommencer une partie ou la totalité d'une illustration/case/planche BD et c'est (souvent) plus fastidieux à faire qu'une (autre) prise de vue... 
Maintenant, comme tu le soulignes, on peut faire de différentes façons, mais ici, sans blague, qui est-on pour se la jouer ?!... 

Si vous voulez vraiment en discuter, par contre, va falloir le faire ailleurs !...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2010)

Je viens de passer une semaine de congé en Ardèche. Comme je venais de faire de grosses séries de photos au boulot, pour mes photos de vacances, j'ai décidé de laisser le 5D MarkII + 50D de côté et d'opter pour l'iPhone + Hipstamatic. 
C'est reposant. 
Une galerie est visible ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de passer une semaine de congé en Ardèche. Comme je venais de faire de grosses séries de photos au boulot, pour mes photos de vacances, j'ai décidé de laisser le 5D MarkII + 50D de côté et d'opter pour l'iPhone + Hipstamatic.
> C'est reposant.
> Une galerie est visible ici.



J'y ai passé une semaine aux vacances de printemps. Un bien beau département (presque aussi beau que la Lozère  mais nettement plus fréquenté, du moins dès qu'on approche de l'eau et des gorges de l'Ardèche). Tu peux y retourner et trouver encore plein d'endroits magiques comme le hameau de Rochecolombe, tout près de Vogüe.


----------



## quenaur (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (31 Août 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 34661​


----------



## anty (31 Août 2010)

Jolie vue sur le Pelvoux.... Ainsi que le reflet dans l'eau  Ca me rappel qu'il faudra que je retourne dans ce coin des Écrins pour m'entraîner à la photo de paysage...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (31 Août 2010)

[...]
Oh putain, c'est quoi ces tâches sur mon capteur :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> ...
> Oh putain, c'est quoi ces tâches sur mon capteur :affraid:



faut éviter d'éternuer dans le boîtier quand t'es en train de changer d'objo...


----------



## Gronounours (31 Août 2010)

Bizarre, j'ai pas ces tâches sur les autres photos&#8230;

Et ben vous me croirez ou pas, mais c'est des bouts de gomme :affraid:


----------



## schwebb (31 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bizarre, j'ai pas ces tâches sur les autres photos
> 
> Et ben vous me croirez ou pas, mais c'est des bouts de gomme :affraid:



Oui, j'allais le dire: des bouts de gomme projetés par la moto.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2010)




----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Mops Argo (1 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> [...]
> Oh putain, c'est quoi ces tâches sur mon capteur :affraid:



Photo intégralement floue plus tâches (capteur ou pneu on s'en fout) ---> photo super naze.
Et donc, c'est une de tes meilleurs photos ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Cher ami...


Mops Argo a dit:


> Photo intégralement floue plus tâches (capteur ou pneu on s'en fout) ---> photo super naze.
> Et donc, c'est une de tes meilleurs photos ?


*Petit rappel :*


tirhum a dit:


> Que les critiques soient des critiques, pas des piques et/ou des attaques !...
> Les incompatibilités d'humeur entre certains, RESTENT entre vous : MP, etc !!...





yvos a dit:


> _Les deux sont forcément liés. Le respect mutuel (et les invectives, sachez bien qu'on fait tout pour les éviter) -> éviter les agressions, accepter des critiques, faire un petit effort sur les photos.
> 
> Fin de la parenthèse _





tirhum a dit:


> Je profite de cette critique*...
> Pour vous rappeler que vous pouvez toujours demander conseils pour vos photos et/ou proposer une alternative aux photos postées ici...
> Et mettre en pratique les critiques que vous avez pu faire dans ce fil...
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2010)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Photo intégralement floue plus tâches (capteur ou pneu on s'en fout) ---> photo super naze.
> Et donc, c'est une de tes meilleurs photos ?



Là, il faut avouer que ce n'est pas une réussite. La moto nette  se détachant sur un filé de fond aurait été plus adaptée à l'effet probablement recherché (2 exemples sur cette page).
D'où l'intérêt d'un monopode, d'une maîtrise du couple vitesse/diaph et de l'emplacement choisi pour ce type de prise de vues, permettant de suivre le sujet* ou de l'anticiper** et ainsi de l'isoler.

_Page liée :_
* Image 1 - suivi
** Image 2 - profondeur de champ


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2010)

Nounours, demande à Khyu, pour les tofs de moto. Ça l'emmerde, mais il sait faire.


----------



## Gronounours (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Là, il faut avouer que ce n'est pas une réussite. La moto nette  se détachant sur un filé de fond aurait été plus adaptée à l'effet probablement recherché (2 exemples sur cette page).
> D'où l'intérêt d'un monopode, d'une maîtrise du couple vitesse/diaph et de l'emplacement choisi pour ce type de prise de vues, permettant de suivre le sujet* ou de l'anticiper** et ainsi de l'isoler.
> 
> _Page liée :_
> ...


J'ajouterais que le mode rafale doit probablement aider dans ce cas, dans le lot y'en aura bien une qui sera propre


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ajouterais que le mode rafale doit probablement aider dans ce cas, dans le lot y'en aura bien une qui sera propre




Et les trois règles de base du photographe, données par Chenz dans le livre co-écrit avec Sieff, pour des images nettes : pas d'alcool, pas de tabac, pas de femmes.


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Et les trois règles de base du photographe, données par Chenz dans le livre co-écrit avec Sieff, pour des images nettes : pas d'alcool, pas de tabac, pas de femmes.



....ben comment tu fais alors ..??????

PS : voilà pourquoi j'ai arrêté la photo !!!!


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Bon, hé...
Z'avez des z'images à poster, maintenant ?!...


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (1 Septembre 2010)

La mienne est un peu "fade" du coup après ça 






(toujours Ilford HP5 - Ilfotec LC29 1+19)


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Joelaloose a dit:


> La mienne est un peu "fade" du coup après ça


Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable; le traitement n'est pas le même... 

Par avance; je vous invite à relire plus haut dans la page...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (1 Septembre 2010)

et moi qui ai une peur bleue de ces sal...ries


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2010)

Les Pescadous hou hou hou hou :style:


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2010)

Euh, j'veux pas dire, mais c'est flou, pis y'a un tronc juste devant l'objectif.


----------



## esope (2 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Mais qu'elle est bleue!*
> 
> Les Pescadous hou hou hou hou :style:




Ouais, on y verse du chlore pour faire plaisir aux hordes de touristes qui nous envahissent chaque été :mouais::sleep:... (en tout cas eux le croient)








*Et parce que Massilia est une mine d'or...*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2010)

:rose:​


----------



## Raf (2 Septembre 2010)

esope a dit:


> Ouais, on y verse du chlore pour faire plaisir aux hordes de touristes qui nous envahissent chaque été :mouais::sleep:... (en tout cas eux le croient)



A ce point là, c'est du produit pour WC qui est mis dedans ! ;-)


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## joanes (2 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## plovemax (3 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

165.28 Ko...
Beaucoup d'entre vous flirtent avec la limite... et parfois la dépasse...


----------



## plovemax (3 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 165.28 Ko...
> Beaucoup d'entre vous flirtent avec la limite... et parfois la dépasse...



:rose: Désolé...
Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe : je me permets de développer parce que d'autre ont peut-être le même soucis que moi. Cette photo est la première a subir le traitement que je vais décrire : je développe sous lightroom3 puis j'utilise l'utilitaire de publication de celui-ci vers Flickr. J'ai réglé mes paramètres pour que la taiile soit < 150k et 700px pour le plus grand coté. Puis ici je mets en lien vers mon image Flickr. L'image à 700px est un chouille plus lourde que 150 ko et les version plus petites sont encore plus lourdes    C'est Flickr qui déconne? (vu ce que je viens de décrire çà m'a tout l'air d'être çà...)

_Maux d'Édith :_ Je viens de faire un test : image à 120  ko environ chez moi après export sur mon DD en 700x700 <150 lightroom. Envoyé chez Flickr et fonction de partage : 172 ko


----------



## ziommm (3 Septembre 2010)

plovemax a dit:


> :rose: Désolé...
> Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe : je me permets de développer parce que d'autre ont peut-être le même soucis que moi. Cette photo est la première a subir le traitement que je vais décrire : je développe sous lightroom3 puis j'utilise l'utilitaire de publication de celui-ci vers Flickr. J'ai réglé mes paramètres pour que la taiile soit < 150k et 700px pour le plus grand coté. Puis ici je mets en lien vers mon image Flickr. L'image à 700px est un chouille plus lourde que 150 ko et les version plus petites sont encore plus lourdes    C'est Flickr qui déconne? (vu ce que je viens de décrire çà m'a tout l'air d'être çà...)



Je me permet de te répondre car j'ai eu le même problème, et j'en ai justement discuté avec Tirhum...

En effet, Flickr prends, apparemment, la liberté de recompresser les fichiers à sa mode, et pour ma part, j'ai simplement fait le choix, sur les conseils de tirhum, d'opter pour Imageshack pour uploader mes photos, et là ça fonctionne nickel ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Beaucoup d'entre vous flirtent avec la limite.



Et la limite n'est pas une Marie-couche-toi-là ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

plovemax a dit:


> Désolé...
> Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe : je me permets de développer parce que d'autre ont peut-être le même soucis que moi. Cette photo est la première a subir le traitement que je vais décrire : je développe sous lightroom3 puis j'utilise l'utilitaire de publication de celui-ci vers Flickr. J'ai réglé mes paramètres pour que la taiile soit < 150k et 700px pour le plus grand coté. Puis ici je mets en lien vers mon image Flickr. L'image à 700px est un chouille plus lourde que 150 ko et les version plus petites sont encore plus lourdes    C'est Flickr qui déconne? (vu ce que je viens de décrire çà m'a tout l'air d'être çà...)
> 
> _Maux d'Édith :_ Je viens de faire un test : image à 120  ko environ chez moi après export sur mon DD en 700x700 <150 lightroom. Envoyé chez Flickr et fonction de partage : 172 ko





ziommm a dit:


> Je me permet de te répondre car j'ai eu le même problème, et j'en ai justement discuté avec Tirhum...
> 
> En effet, Flickr prends, apparemment, la liberté de recompresser les fichiers à sa mode, et pour ma part, j'ai simplement fait le choix, sur les conseils de tirhum, d'opter pour Imageshack pour uploader mes photos, et là ça fonctionne nickel ...


C'est précisé dans l'annonce en en-tête de portfolio...  


> Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui ré-optimise les photos.





PonkHead a dit:


> Et la limite n'est pas une Marie-couche-toi-là ?


Et elle a de tout petits seins... 



Hébergez vos images où vous voulez (y'a pas que imageshack), mais une fois postées, vérifiez leur poids... 
Ça m'évitera à moi et à yvos de vous faire la même réflexion sempiternellement...


----------



## LeProf (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wip (3 Septembre 2010)

Bon aller, hop hop hop, la fête est finie
tout le monde au boulot !!!!!





:hein:​


----------



## 'chon (3 Septembre 2010)

_les petites marionnettes.._






​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## oZen (4 Septembre 2010)

Quelqu'un a posté sur la pointe du Raz:
Quelque part entre la pointe du Raz et la pointe du Van:


----------



## kisbizz (4 Septembre 2010)

quelques part dans l'Hérault


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Septembre 2010)

Une 2e du shooting et le reste est sur le site 
Vos avis sur le flare serait les bienvenus  Perso j'adore mais des fois je me demande si je n'ai pas des gouts étranges


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2010)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> ... des fois je me demande si je n'ai pas des gouts étranges



Quoi ? Le fait d'aimer les choupinets blonds ?...


----------



## plovemax (4 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2010)

_Evitez les séries svp, merci _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2010)




----------



## joanes (5 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Evitez les séries svp, merci _



Les vacances de Jipé, c'est quand même une série qui est tolérée depuis bien trop longtemps, non ?...


----------



## joanes (6 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2010)

Ascension de la Croix du Nivolet en Savoie près de Chambéry.


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2010)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2010)

Mise à feu


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2010)

Ascension du Mont Margériaz, Savoie, dénivelé 1000 m, aller retour 6h en marche sportive. Là c'est plus une ballade de Parisien c'est clair... faut déjà avoir le pied montagnard et un peu d'endurance, qu'elle beauté cette rando en tout cas !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2010)

Heu...
Le titre du fil, c'est pas "Postez vos plus belles randos", pied plat.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Septembre 2010)

Faut que je songe à venir poster une 'toph chaque fois que je fais 1000m de dénivelé tiens... J'espère que vous aimez les paysages hivernaux ?  






_parce qu'à coups de 3000m/we vous allez être servis _


----------



## kisbizz (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## oZen (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Heu...
> Le titre du fil, c'est pas "Postez vos plus belles randos", pied plat.



Euh je viens suffisamment rarement ici pour pas qu'on vienne me faire chier, j'ai au moins 200 photos de ces 3 semaines de vacances, je connais les règles ici et les grincheux qui y sévissent (je parle pas de toi hein), alors bon hein...  et oui y a peut-être des gens qui font ça tous les jours mais pas moi et oui après qu'on m'ai dit à plusieurs reprises que ces 2 photos étaient belles et estimant moi même qu'elles avaient leur place ici bas autant que d'autres, moins que certaines et plus que d'autres, je me suis permis. Y a qu'à voir mes contributions dans ce fil depuis mon inscription, très rares, alors hein, ZEN sinon je casse tout et après je sodomise vos animaux domestiques 


CF CDB : je sodomise tout, tant que la chose soit munie d'un rectum.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

Ça y'est ?!...
On cesse de se tirer sur l'élastique...


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Euh je viens suffisamment rarement ici pour pas qu'on vienne me faire chier, j'ai au moins 200 photos de ces 3 semaines de vacances, je connais les règles ici et les grincheux qui y sévissent (je parle pas de toi hein), alors bon hein...  et oui y a peut-être des gens qui font ça tous les jours mais pas moi et oui après qu'on m'ai dit à plusieurs reprises que ces 2 photos étaient belles et estimant moi même qu'elles avaient leur place ici bas autant que d'autres, moins que certaines et plus que d'autres, je me suis permis. Y a qu'à voir mes contributions dans ce fil depuis mon inscription, très rares, alors hein, ZEN sinon je casse tout et après je sodomise vos animaux domestiques



C'est quoi cette réaction de nioube acariâtre, là ?! Tu voudrais pas des critiques constructives, tant que tu y es ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

Des photos, ou je coule vos pieds posts dans le béton...


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2010)

*( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2010)

_*Cliquez sur l'image pour l'agrandir *_​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les vacances de Jipé, c'est quand même une série qui est tolérée depuis bien trop longtemps, non ?...


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2010)

*Ascension toujours* :love:


----------



## vleroy (8 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (8 Septembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> ​



j'aurais mis un peu plus de noir autour, si je peux me permettre bien sûr !


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2010)

En rando, faut profiter des pauses pour admirer le panorama


----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2010)

​
_
@joelaloose : non le LC29 est probablement celui qui convient mieux au HP5+ en terme de grain  regarde plutôt du côté de ta façon de numériser, d'un logiciel à l'autre, d'un scanner à un autre, les rendus ne sont absolument pas les mêmes_


----------



## Fìx (9 Septembre 2010)

Oh eh dit!  La même que moi en plus fine!


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> ​
> _
> @joelaloose : non le LC29 est probablement celui qui convient mieux au HP5+ en terme de grain  regarde plutôt du côté de ta façon de numériser, d'un logiciel à l'autre, d'un scanner à un autre, les rendus ne sont absolument pas les mêmes_


Et d'un écran à un autre...
Pour la sortie d'une image, entre votre écran (plus ou moins calibré à votre &#339;il), une sortie imprimante et l'impression chez un pro, vous aurez trois résultats différents... 
(d'où l'intérêt de pouvoir surveiller l'impression "en direct", si c'est possible...  )
Pour les photos que vous postez ici, le résultat au niveau des tons est forcément différent; passer d'un logiciel de traitement d'images (quel qu'il soit) à un navigateur, ben... ça "n'arrange" pas les choses... 
(la compression de l'image n'est pas (forcément) la seule fautive...)
Tout ça pour dire qu'il faut faire attention à ce que vous utilisez, comment vous l'utilisez et la "destination" que vous en faîtes...
Faut essayer, tâtonner... Bref, fin de la parenthèse... 


Fix78 a dit:


> Oh eh dit!  La même que moi en plus fine!


Tu t'crois au bar ?!...


----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2010)

Si je puis me permettre, le problème n'était pas forcément dans les tons ni dans l'écran et compression. La discussion portait sur le grain du HP5, qu'il estimait mal révélé avec du LC29. Il se trouve que non, c'est probablement le révélateur qui le fait ressortir le plus finement.
Ma remarque portait sur la façon de numériser le négatif qui elle en fonction du logiciel et des options utilisées (nettoyage, Ice, accentuation, etc...) donne des résultats très différents. 
Après le traitement que tu en fais, le matériel dont tu disposes donc la façon dont tu perçois les choses, là ton commentaire est plus qu'exact! Et souvent méconnu. Mais ce n'était pas mon propos initial. Fin de la parenthèse et place aux photos 


Addendum : A titre d'illustration car celle que je viens de poster de par son exposition au départ, un bain légèrement en dessous de la consigne et l'utilisation de Silver Fast en lieu et place du logiciel EPSON, le grain n'est pas dominant, mais du HP5+ ça donne souvent ça et ça. (en l'occurence, des paramètres de numérisation différents au départ, et pourtant le même dév, dans les mêmes conditions). La deuxième donne le même résultat à l'agrandisseur sur du MGIV avec le filtre bien choisi


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, le problème n'était pas forcément dans les tons ni dans l'écran et compression. La discussion portait sur le grain du HP5, qu'il estimait mal révélé avec du LC29. Il se trouve que non, c'est probablement le révélateur qui le fait ressortir le plus finement.
> Ma remarque portait sur la façon de numériser le négatif qui elle en fonction du logiciel et des options utilisées (nettoyage, Ice, accentuation, etc...) donne des résultats très différents.


J'avais bien saisi...  
Je voulais faire la "continuité" de tes remarques, en faire de plus générales, (et) qui peuvent concerner le multimédia (donc le forum)... 


vleroy a dit:


> Après le traitement que tu en fais, le matériel dont tu disposes donc la façon dont tu perçois les choses, là ton commentaire est plus qu'exact! Et souvent méconnu. Mais ce n'était pas mon propos initial. Fin de la parenthèse et place aux photos


Ça s'appelle la chaîne graphique et ça n'est pas toujours très... "simple" !... :casse: 
Maintenant comme je le disais... avant...  ... Retournons à ce qui nous occupe : les photos !...


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Septembre 2010)

;-)


​.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## oZen (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## esope (9 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2010)

Petit raccord électrique


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## quenaur (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## maiwen (10 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> IMAGE



Tu nous fais un signe&#8230; 

Sur ce :

Tiens&#8230; voilà du moulin&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2010)

Sans déconner...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2010)

Là faut reconnaître que c'est du lourd!


----------



## jugnin (10 Septembre 2010)

J'vous trouve pas très constructifs, les gars...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, ça mouline un peu dans le vide.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2010)

Ça sent la poudre...


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (11 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2010)

Surfing Normandy...yesterday...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Raf (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## lmmm (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Septembre 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/4985837743_0d0641eb2a_b.jpg​


Le poids, le poids&#8230;


----------



## itako (14 Septembre 2010)

Qbert on Wikipedia​


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## 'chon (14 Septembre 2010)

_*Just do it
*_ 






​ 
​


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## lesims1000 (15 Septembre 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4135/4929705745_2a299033c2_z.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4929721043_69bb705064_z.jpg




Voir mon post; en dessous...


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2010)

Une seule photo par jour...
Choisis celle que tu veux garder... 
De plus, elles sont trop lourdes; n'en garde qu'une et fait la maigrir... 
(je te laisse quelques mn...)

ÉDIT : bien bien bien...
Vu que tu n'es plus là...


----------



## Raf (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## lesims1000 (15 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Une seule photo par jour...
> Choisis celle que tu veux garder...
> De plus, elles sont trop lourdes; n'en garde qu'une et fait la maigrir...
> (je te laisse quelques mn...)
> ...



désolé, je n'avais pas vue ton post mes photos sont lourde, mais la qualité n'y est pas amputé. tampis, je garde un lien url au lieu d'afficher l'image directement sur le forum.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2010)

lesims1000 a dit:


> désolé, je n'avais pas vue ton post mes photos sont lourde, mais la qualité n'y est pas amputé. tampis, je garde un lien url au lieu d'afficher l'image directement sur le forum.


Bah nan, ou tu poste une image qui rentre dans les critères ou bien tu ne poste pas.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2010)

lesims1000 a dit:


> (...) mes photos sont lourde, mais la qualité n'y est pas amputé. (...)


Il n'est pas question de savoir le pourquoi du comment; mais de respecter les règles... 
Et "les autres" arrivent bien à poster des photos de moins de 150ko sans perte de qualité "dommageable"... 
Dommage de se priver d'un affichage "direct", ça prends 5mn de traiter ses images pour rester "dans les clous" pour poster ici...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Des PHOTOS, maintenant, en postant dans les règles !...


----------



## oZen (15 Septembre 2010)

Pendant qu'on parle des règles de post.
J'ai remarqué que les règles avaient évoluées au fil du temps en fonctions de la moyenne des résolutions écran et des débits moyens d'accès à Internet j'imagine.

Mais à quelles occasions ces règles sont elles révisées ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2010)

oZen a dit:


> Mais à quelles occasions ces règles sont elles révisées ?



Mariage, naissance, AES et j'en passe


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2010)

oZen a dit:


> Pendant qu'on parle des règles de post.
> J'ai remarqué que les règles avaient évoluées au fil du temps en fonctions de la moyenne des résolutions écran et des débits moyens d'accès à Internet j'imagine.
> 
> Mais à quelles occasions ces règles sont elles révisées ?


Et en fonction des capacités des serveurs du forum...
Pour le reste, je n'ai pas la réponse à ta question... 


*Maintenant... des photos.*


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## anty (15 Septembre 2010)

[url=http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/nature-decouverte/nuage-01-web,4fd0569fbdaee733061959e46fdd0b9d.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2010)

C'est juste pour pouvoir supporter l'été qui n'en finit plus ici ! 
Sur l'Aubrac, il ne neige pas encore, juste quelques petites gelées, peut-être


----------



## oZen (16 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et en fonction des *capacités des serveurs du forum*...
> Pour le reste, je n'ai pas la réponse à ta question...
> 
> 
> *Maintenant... des photos.*



99% des photos sont hébergées en dehors des forums Macgé.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

oZen a dit:


> 99% des photos sont hébergées en dehors des forums Macgé.


Il n'y a pas que la section "portfolio", sur MacG... 
Une photo à poster (hébergée où tu veux...) ?!...


----------



## wip (16 Septembre 2010)

Chuck Taylor is rich...





​


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2010)

....faite avec le trou qu'il y a dans mon téléphone..5 M pixel, j'étais sous le pont, il faisait beau, alors je me suis dis que je pouvais faire une belle photo où l'on sentirait le paradoxe entre la puissance créatrice de l'Homme et sa fragilité face aux oeuvres qu'il crée, c'est pour ça que j'ai attendu qu'il y ait des voitures qui passent en-dessous, ce qui donne une échelle à la fois humaine et inhumaine à cette réalisation.....je crois que les photos faites avec un tel peuvent aussi être une forme d'art où la spontanéité est conservée et où la technique, bien que hautement maîtrisée et condensée dans un si petit objet, s'efface totalement pour laisser libre cour à l'instant, au sujet...
...si vous voulez je vous explique comment on fait !


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...si vous voulez je vous explique comment on fait !


Ce ne sera pas utile... :style:
On voit très bien.


----------



## joanes (16 Septembre 2010)

Un autre pont... j'vous explique?...  
​


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

En noir et blanc, je trouve qu'il ne ressort pas trop .... tu n'aurais pas une version couleur pour voir ?

PS: juste un avis


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu "uniforme"... 
C'est une photo couleur basculée en N&B, ou direct en N&B ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2010)

En parlant de pont et en attendant vos explications voici un pont invisible car la contre-plongée ne permet pas de le voir.​
​


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2010)

Des défauts, il y en a  mais c'est un instantané qui me plaît beaucoup parce que c'est vraiment un instantané, un moment sur le fil


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2010)

Rhooo.... Bon ben viendez dans la cuisine 


ppf


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2010)

ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas osé poster ici. Vous pardonnerez la mauvaise optique et le doigt mal assuré. J'en ai vu de plus belles du même ciel, le même soir, pris du 19e je crois, sur flickr

L'ambiance était à ces toiles, ces marines dantesques que l'on voit dans certains musées, sur des murs immenses; les nuées apparaissaient, disparaissaient, les couleurs se modifiaient minute après minute, c'était magnifique.
_I'm so lucky_









clic-image blah blah
​


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2010)

Sous les couverts de Lisle-sur-Tarn


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> http://luc.greliche.free.fr/Luc_Galeries/Tarn/mediafiles/l136.jpg
> Sous les couverts de Lisle-sur-Tarn



Dingue, ça, il y a quasiment les mêmes à Sarlat (Dordogne)


----------



## plovemax (18 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## soget (19 Septembre 2010)

Le Touquet-Paris-Plage​


----------



## quenaur (19 Septembre 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2010)

Saint-Chély d'Arte 2010 : Aristofanada par le théâtre de la Rampe, Aristophane revu en occitan


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (20 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## esope (20 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## iota (20 Septembre 2010)

_Version HD_​


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## 'chon (21 Septembre 2010)

_BarBilitis_







​


----------



## DeepDark (22 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (23 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## DeepDark (23 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2010)

​ 
J'en profite pour ajouter que j'ai une (petite) expo en cours sur Paris. Les détails par ici


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2010)

petit aparté nancéen car il s'agit de macarons après tout.
une petite expo collective : http://soeursmacarons.blogspot.com/
et parmis les exposants, deux personnalités, non finalement une :
http://mariannemaric.tumblr.com/


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2010)

Sur la Cham des Bondons, là-haut en Lozère


----------



## quenaur (25 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (26 Septembre 2010)

.
.


​.
.


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## sk8andmetal (27 Septembre 2010)

and after the eiffel tower


----------



## joanes (27 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## esope (28 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (28 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2010)

Combret en Aveyron.


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2010)

Hommage estival à Warhol et à Genet





(clic-image pour la sérigraphie originale)​


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Joelaloose (29 Septembre 2010)




----------



## quenaur (29 Septembre 2010)




----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Septembre 2010)

;-)




.


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2010)

Le paysage au pied de la belle bastide de Castelnau-de-Montmiral, dans le Tarn


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2010)

_Aucun document ne correspond aux termes de recherche spécifiés (*Déclenchement torique du processus gelatinique*)._
_Suggestions :_


_Vérifiez lorthographe des termes de recherche._
_Essayez d'autres mots._
_Utilisez des mots plus généraux._
_Spécifiez un moins grand nombre de mots._
Tu nous en dis plus en te mettant à notre portée?


----------



## joanes (30 Septembre 2010)

éjaculation précoce ??? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

putain j'en étais sûr !   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

Et on vous dira jamais !  JA-MAIS !


----------



## Craquounette (30 Septembre 2010)

Ton électroencéphalogramme me paraît bien plat... Je me méfierais à ta place 

Par contre, une idée est sur le point de germer chez Dendrimère


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Et on vous dira jamais !  JA-MAIS !



Mouais comme d'hab  

question de conception, pas d'égo


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2010)

Choisissez :


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2010)

Ben c'est une question de fluorescence, quoi.
Je te cite le brevet déposé par Dupont de Nemours :

"Dans la pratique de la présente invention, l'élément à base d'halogénure d'argent gélatinique recouvert sur ses faces est placé dans une cassette classique entre une paire d'intensificateurs de rayons x comme décrit ci-dessus. Cet élément est ensuite placé à côté de l'objet à examiner. Les rayons X qui sont produits par une source traverse l'objet et sont absorbés par les écrans intensificateurs. a lumière UV visible émise à la suite de l'absorption de ces rayons X impressionne l'élément pelliculaire contenu dans la cassette. On obtient de cette sorte une image de haute qualité et de haute résolution."

N° 0 486 783


Pas compliqué, quand même !


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pas compliqué, quand même !



bah non sûrement, mais là au moins il y a un début d'explication 
si personne n'avait de questions, tu crois sincèrement que ce forum existerait? hein?

@thirum : comme tu veux, je m'en branle 
tiens, je vais faire comme Dendrimère, je vais décider de plus poster ici  (de nouveau)


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> @thirum : comme tu veux, je m'en branle


As you want, mais attention, chuis pas d'humeur.



vleroy a dit:


> tiens, je vais faire comme Dendrimère, je vais décider de plus poster ici  (de nouveau)


T'as la mémoire courte; tu nous as déjà fait des adieux à la Ponk.



*Photos, maintenant !...*
Tous les marioles !...


----------



## DeepDark (1 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

C'était pour un reportage contre la drogue, parce que la drogue, c'est mal ! 




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h49 ----------

et enjoy my smile ! 





j'ai posté une image, titi !


----------



## joanes (1 Octobre 2010)

​
c'est mal quand c'est pas bon... ​


----------



## Joelaloose (1 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## joanes (2 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2010)

Élodie _a.k.a. Mlle Nephou nº1_

par nephou, via _Flickr_

_Leica X1 &#8212; f3.5 | 1/320 @800iso
_​


----------



## GroDan (5 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Pinaise le placement de la pub 

Y'en a qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre.


----------



## anty (5 Octobre 2010)

Photo que j'affectionne particulièrement... Lors d'une course d'alpinisme dans les ecrins avec mon grand frère pendant mon adolescence.

Réalisé avec un argentique, un olympus... Et sans aucune connaissance de la photo...






J'espère que vous apprécierez ma modeste contribution...


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2010)




----------



## oligo (5 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (6 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2010)

Tiens, il ne fait encore de séances d'UV le petit ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2010)

C'est bizarre ça donne pas du tout pareil que sur l'avatar ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2010)

maiwen a dit:


> C'est bizarre ça donne pas du tout pareil que sur l'avatar ...


Tu voulais qu'il cligne que d'un oeil ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## joanes (6 Octobre 2010)

​

... les vieux leur montent sur le dos.


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2010)

.....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2010)

Belle perruque.


----------



## vleroy (7 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## CataTon (7 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Fìx (7 Octobre 2010)

L'espace d'un instant, j'me suis cru dans "bidouillez moi".... 'mis un moment pour comprendre! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2010)

Quel est le "jeu", là, exactement ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Joelaloose (8 Octobre 2010)




----------



## 'chon (9 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2010)

En Lozère, sur le Causse Méjean


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2010)




----------



## mfay (10 Octobre 2010)

Et exceptionnellement un détail de la photo (il y avait un deuxième bestiau caché  )
http://mfay.free.fr/Photos/Mante1detail.jpg
66ko pour les deux, j'suis dans les normes ​Oui, mais...
Une seule photo, quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2010)




----------



## stephaaanie (10 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

La série : ici
​


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Octobre 2010)




----------



## oligo (13 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (13 Octobre 2010)




----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## citronvert55 (13 Octobre 2010)

n° 1 voici ma première participation sur ce poste


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## anty (14 Octobre 2010)




----------



## joanes (14 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Ralfix (15 Octobre 2010)

IMG_1256 by Raph][e, on Flickr


----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2010)

​
_Une petite série réalisée avec un Semflex FX de 1958 lors d'un vide grenier. Ca tombe bien, y en a plein des Semflex dans les vide greniers. Souvent considéré comme le Rollei du pauvre, on le trouve à 50 euros pour le 3 lentilles, 200 pour le 4 (très rare mais notez le piqué!) _


----------



## jahrom (17 Octobre 2010)




----------



## maiwen (17 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (17 Octobre 2010)

tu piétines les platebandes de Damien Vassart avec ce cliché :love:
si tu ne connais pas, sa série sur Paris est juste sublime et très primée, tu la trouveras sans diffculté sur FB 

PNPF:







​


----------



## fanougym (18 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2010)




----------



## lmmm (19 Octobre 2010)




----------



## GroDan (19 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2010)

Cher GroDan...
Votre image est un peu lourde...


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## fanou (20 Octobre 2010)




----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Octobre 2010)

;-)




.


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Octobre 2010)




----------



## esope (20 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (21 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Virpeen (21 Octobre 2010)

... qui fait de belles photos tout seul !


----------



## oligo (21 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2010)

Retour aux cadres photos.


----------



## anty (22 Octobre 2010)

Je trouve la mimique plaisante! En espérant que ça plaise à certains d'entre vous 

Edit: un peu de bidouillage, c'est un poil mieux je pense... Si quelqu'un à des avis sur la technique à utiliser pour améliorer mon rendu N/B, ma boîte à mp est ouverte, merci à vous!






Ancienne version: http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/2675/celia01web.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2010)

Bof. Les chats, même en civet j'ai du mal. 
Alors tu pense en niveaux de gris...


----------



## anty (22 Octobre 2010)

Au moins ça à le mérite d'être clair 

Merci pour ton commentaire.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2010)

Big brother tirhum et/ou yvos is watching you...
(c'est juste un rappel, au cas... où...)

Par contre ça, anty : 





jpmiss a dit:


> Alors tu pense en niveaux de gris...


C'est une critique.


----------



## anty (22 Octobre 2010)

J'avais remarqué  Mais bon à force de consulter le topic et de poster quelques unes de mes photos, j'ai appris à accepter la critique (négative, le plus souvent... on va dire que c'est comme cela qu'on progresse)!

Cependant, ayant l'intention de progresser, j'ai édité mon message pour proposer une version peut-être un peu plus travaillé bien que ce soit léger. Et j'espère qu'à force d'acharnement (hé oui... désolé pour vous et ce topic :love j'arriverais à décrocher une critique positive à un de mes clichés.

Merci aux quelques CdB que je reçois qui font plaisir.

Bon j'arrête de poster sans mettre de photo sinon je vais m'attirer les foudres des "big brother"


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2010)

C'est une photo en couleurs, à l'origine ?!...
Passque si c'est le cas; il ne suffit pas de la basculer en niveaux de gris pour en faire une (bonne) photo N&B...


----------



## anty (22 Octobre 2010)

En effet elle est bien prise en couleurs à l'origine.
Pour le première essai, je l'ai réalisé qu'avec DPP (soft canon)... Pour le second j'ai essayé de travailler avec des calques, et plusieurs réglages.

Mais que manque t'il absolument, des blancs très blanc et des noirs très noirs ? Pour le moment je n'obtient que des blancs cramés et des noirs bouchés en accentuant mon traitement..


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2010)

Dans ce fil là, il y avait eu plusieurs tutoriaux pour apprendre à passer correctement une photo couleur en N&B...
Mais je n'ai plus les liens sous la main...
Quelqu'un ?!... 


Photo, maintenant ?!... 



Une méthode, par exemple...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

anty a dit:


> En effet elle est bien prise en couleurs à l'origine.
> Pour le première essai, je l'ai réalisé qu'avec DPP (soft canon)... Pour le second j'ai essayé de travailler avec des calques, et plusieurs réglages.
> 
> Mais que manque t'il absolument, des blancs très blanc et des noirs très noirs ? Pour le moment je n'obtient que des blancs cramés et des noirs bouchés en accentuant mon traitement..



Je crois que tu devrais soigner tes cadrages avant de penser au traitement.


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2010)

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par ici...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## g.robinson (24 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2010)

.
.


.
.


----------



## 'chon (25 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## g.robinson (25 Octobre 2010)




----------



## huexley (25 Octobre 2010)

Petit souvenir de la Réunion


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2010)




----------



## lmmm (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Joelaloose (26 Octobre 2010)

Edit : En effet, pardon


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2010)

Trop lourd...


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## esope (26 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## huexley (27 Octobre 2010)

Une petite pour la route, dans autre élément pour changer


----------



## lmmm (28 Octobre 2010)




----------



## anty (28 Octobre 2010)




----------



## quenaur (28 Octobre 2010)

Magique la neige?


----------



## ziommm (28 Octobre 2010)

Ça fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus posté ici ^^.

Faite au salon du design intérieur à Courtraix, j'y étais dans le cadre de mes études de graphismes.






Et c'est sûrement l'une de mes préférées, j'en ai même fait mon wallpaper !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## ziommm (29 Octobre 2010)

J'en profite qu'il soit minuit passé, pour publier une photo et mettre a disposition ma dernière photo en full résolution, sur demande d'un confrère ^^.


----------



## anty (29 Octobre 2010)




----------



## oligo (29 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## esope (1 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (3 Novembre 2010)

une autre sur un tortuga5​


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2010)

Chuis pas bien sûr qu'une voiture se prête à ce genre de technique... 
Celui avec le jardin, ça "fonctionne", mais là, ça fait "bricolage" de catalogue... 
C'est une critique, pas un jugement...


----------



## anty (3 Novembre 2010)

PS: niveau traitement je n'arrive pas à faire mieux... Donc s'il y a quelque chose à dire à ce propos, un conseil... Ma boîte à mp est ouverte


----------



## vleroy (3 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis pas bien sûr qu'une voiture se prête à ce genre de technique...
> Celui avec le jardin, ça "fonctionne", mais là, ça fait "bricolage" de catalogue...
> C'est une critique, pas un jugement...



L'idée c'est de montrer une technique atypique et de la faire découvrir. Ma bétaillère n'est pas à vendre  Comme tu peux utiliser l'outil de deux façons différentes, j'ai mis les deux  avec le lien qui va bien pour comprendre et rempli d'images sublimes notamment en couleur 
c'est peut être le seul but


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2010)

Je recommence...
J'ai lu le laïus sur l'appareil en question...
LA voiture (terme générique) n'est pas forcément "l'objet" qui se prête le mieux à la "démonstration"...
Là, était mon seul but... 

Retour aux sténopés photos...


----------



## vleroy (3 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> LA voiture (terme générique) n'est pas forcément "l'objet" qui se prête le mieux à la "démonstration"...



Je n'avais que ça sous la main ou des femmes nues, jeunes, sublimes et pulpeuses...
Et j'ai eu peur que ça choque


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2010)

Bon...
S'en fout des femmesàpoil©... 
Regarde la galerie sur le site que tu indiques...
Et regarde le côté droit de ta photo.
Ta "démonstration" n'est pas suffisamment "explicite".

Maintenant on arrête de polluer le fil=>direction cuisine ou rien du tout...


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2010)




----------



## DeepDark (3 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## ziommm (4 Novembre 2010)

Je commence à tater un peu du light painting, j'aimerais intégrer cette technique dans des prises de vues "communes", mais je ne sais pas du tout si je dois travailler en 2 prises, et puis jouer sur Ps, ou alors faire ça en une seule .

Alors voila, mon premier essai, je sais c'est pas très recherché .

Si certains ont une expérience de la chose, et veulent partager, qu'il n'hésitent pas, tous les MP sont les bienvenus .






Au fait, je suis content de voir que mon avant-dernière photo a beaucoup plu (si j'en crois vos appréciations ^^), et en tant qu'humble photographe amateur, je ne peut être que flatté. Merci :rose:. (Ah les mots me manquent, tant d'émotion... )


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2010)

ziommm a dit:


> Si certains ont une expérience de la chose, et veulent partager, qu'il n'hésitent pas, tous les MP sont les bienvenus .



_N'hésitez pas non plus à poster tout cela en cuisine _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2010)

C'est par des temps comme ça qu'on regrette de ne pas avoir de vrai appareil photos sur soi. 
Celle-ci ayant été prise avec mon iPhone.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)




----------



## oligo (5 Novembre 2010)

J'ai organisé un workshop de light painting lors d'un projet qui s'appelait LIB (Life Is Beautiful) dont on peut voir les résultats ici  !

​


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2010)

Prise le même jour que la précédente, des teintes très irréelles !


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## fanou (6 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Novembre 2010)




----------



## quenaur (7 Novembre 2010)




----------



## g.robinson (7 Novembre 2010)




----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2010)




----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (8 Novembre 2010)




----------



## GroDan (8 Novembre 2010)

le blog de la Fata Morgana​


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2010)

*Château d'Esclimont*​


----------



## quenaur (8 Novembre 2010)




----------



## BS0D (9 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## itako (9 Novembre 2010)




----------



## lmmm (9 Novembre 2010)

Pentax KX .


----------



## iota (10 Novembre 2010)

*Ballade Automnale*






_La suite ici._​


----------



## cornelie (10 Novembre 2010)

Grande taille


----------



## iota (11 Novembre 2010)

*Le banc*


----------



## itako (12 Novembre 2010)

Je tenais à préciser à toutes les personnes qui on appréciés ma montgolfière, et y'en a un paquet que ma photo et du 100% iphone. 

Merci à vous.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Novembre 2010)

;-)




.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Novembre 2010)




----------



## itako (13 Novembre 2010)




----------



## ziommm (14 Novembre 2010)

Un petit "tilt-shift" fait un peu à l'arrache, juste pour essayer  .


----------



## ranxerox (14 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

*A TAAAAAAAAABLE !



*


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2010)




----------



## anty (15 Novembre 2010)




----------



## iota (15 Novembre 2010)




----------



## DeepDark (15 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## wip (15 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Novembre 2010)

"Bodies in urban spaces"
Conception Willi Dorner
Montpellier, 13-11-10​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Novembre 2010)




----------



## silvio (18 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## cornelie (18 Novembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (18 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## 'chon (18 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## itako (19 Novembre 2010)




----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Novembre 2010)

;-) 




.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2010)

travail préparatoire, à l'arrache (cf flou trop présent)


----------



## 'chon (21 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## cornelie (22 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wip (22 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2010)

Ca penche un peu, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Wip me doit un clavier dent bleue et un magic trackpoud.
J'ai tout vomi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------

Mais faut avouer qu'il a ses chances chez Europa Park. 
Ils cherchaient des ingénieurs pour une nouvelle attraction spécial-retourne-bide.
Pour l'instant y'a pas de grands performers à part un Allemand.
Wip devrait quand même envoyer un CV.

PARCE QU'ON SAIT JAMAIS !


----------



## itako (22 Novembre 2010)

On va dire qu'il fait preuve de courage !
hin.


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca penche un peu, non ?


Tu trouves ?? Ou ca ?? :hein:



Khyu a dit:


> J'ai tout vomi.


MAIS TANT MIEUX !!!


Khyu a dit:


> Mais faut avouer qu'il a ses chances chez Europa Park.
> Ils cherchaient des ingénieurs pour une nouvelle attraction spécial-retourne-bide.
> Pour l'instant y'a pas de grands performers à part un Allemand.
> Wip devrait quand même envoyer un CV.


Trop eXtreme mon fils...



itako a dit:


> On va dire qu'il fait preuve de courage !
> hin.


Voila, quelqu'un qui à compris que l'Art, c'est prendre des risques !!



Bon, sinon, voila pour vous calmer 



​


----------



## GroDan (23 Novembre 2010)

mais bon, on oublie vite !
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5201552818_f366a7f938_z.jpg




​


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2010)

Tsss, tsss... 
203.7 Ko (208588 octets)...


----------



## schwebb (23 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

GroDan a dit:


> mais bon, on oublie vite !


 
Non, non...


----------



## GroDan (23 Novembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, non...


Si, si, reprendre les gestes, penser à l'envers...c'est pas comme le vélo


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

J'aime bien la photo avec Barby, c'est vaichement frais je trouve. Merci de capo. Le poisson n'es pas mal non plus :king:


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Si on pouvait voir quelques photos&#8230;


----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Si on pouvait voir quelques photos



Les photos c'est surfait...​


----------



## schwebb (24 Novembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2010)

Je sais bien qu'il y a le hakoto*, mais...
La limite c'est quand même 800 pixels, si possible...
(ça fait plusieurs fois certains dépassent; à ce moment là mettez un lien qui emmène vers une image plus grande... )


*ce n'est pas un pyjama, ni une geisha, ni un poisson exotique; mais bien un redimensionnement automatique de vos photos généré par ce cher vBull...


----------



## lebousou (25 Novembre 2010)

Une participation sans prétention juste pour le plaisir de partager et de participer.
Je tire mon chapeau à toutes les merveilles que j'ai vu. 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4637543353_f15992a3bc_o.jpg


pour plus, c'est par là


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2010)

Il va falloir que tu ailles lire ce que j'ai écrit dans le sujet que tu as ouvert... 
(ton image est trop lourde: cf règles du forum...)


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

Peux-tu éditer ton message et faire maigrir ton image, steuplé ?!... 
(clic sur "Éditer" en dessous de ton post)


----------



## lebousou (25 Novembre 2010)

l'image est hébergé sur un serveur distant. flickr en l'occurrence. et je peu difficilement la supprimer sans décaler tout le reste. :mouais:
J'ai essayé de la faire maigrir mais je perd beaucoup qualité.. pas évident de tombé sur les 150ko pile poil


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2010)

Tout le monde le fait... 
Flickr redimensionne et compresse les images n'importe comment; pour poster ici, il vaut mieux éviter de passer par cet hébergeur... 
(même si beaucoup hébergent leurs images là-bas et restent dans les clous...)
De toute façon, tu n'as pas le choix, les règles doivent être suivies par tout le monde...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------

Je ne laisse donc que le lien de ton image...


----------



## ziommm (25 Novembre 2010)

Oui, j'ai aussi abandonné Flickr pour les publications sur forum, il m'arrivait d'uploader une image de moins de 100ko sur mon profil, et de la retrouver à plus de 150ko une fois publiée, j'ai même pas cherché à comprendre ... 0_ô


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2010)

[Remarque sur la discussion au dessus en guise de rappel]
Je ne suis pas un expert en format de fichiers (lire particulièrement le début de la partie 2), mais une chose apprise sur ce format, c'est que le jpg compresse suivant l'image à qui il a à faire, par zone. Une image "monochrome" avec peu de détails sera extrêmement légère (ratio de compression élevée), alors qu'une image bariolée avec force variations de détails et de couleurs, beaucoup moins (ratio de compression faible), il n'y a pas de rapport à la taille en pixel d'origine mais au "contenu". Avec l'automatisme d'un site comme flickr qui va au plus rapide, ça n'améliore pas :rateau:

La seule chose à faire avant de poster (pas plus tard qu'une de mes dernière image postée dans _72h pour convaincre_, je n'ai pas fait attention, et aïe, pan sur les doigts ), c'est de faire glisser l'image à poster sur son bureau à partir de la fenêtre flickr et de choisir la première qui rentre dans la taille demandée.
Faites le test avec les images de ma mosaïque en lien et celle de ziommm ci-dessus, le ratio n'est pas pas du tout le même. Avec une petite image très comprimée pas très jolie mais avec un lien vers la page flickr, chacun peut l'apprécier en grand. Je vois l'image postée sur le fil, comme une prévisualisation et non pas comme l'image "bonne".
Autre possibilité pour ménager qualité et poids, se diriger vers un format non destructif (png par exemple, mais attention au poids) ou prendre du temps et faire sa propre compression jpg image par image dans un logiciel ad'hoc et l'héberger sur un site qui ne la recompressera pas n'importe comment.
On est tous des grands paresseux, au moment où on poste et au moment où on regarde 
Je ne posterai pas de photo, je n'ai pas rien qui en vaille la peine pour le moment, mais je pense que ce petit rappel peut en aider certains à mieux comprendre ou en tout cas, à essayer de comprendre 
[Fin de remarque sur la discussion au dessus]


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Merci teo... 


lebousou a dit:


> l'image est hébergé sur un serveur distant.  flickr en l'occurrence. et je peu difficilement la supprimer sans  décaler tout le reste. :mouais:


Je ne te demandais pas de la modifier/supprimer sur Flickr... mais bien *ici*... 
(quand tu postes un message, ici, tu as 3h pour pouvoir l'éditer...)

P'tites photos, maintenant, guys ?!...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (26 Novembre 2010)

Une petite prise il y a quelques semaines dans le vieux port de Marseille




Le reste sur http://www.j-bertil.book.fr/


----------



## aillard.jf (26 Novembre 2010)

je suis preneur de tout commentaire

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

aillard.jf a dit:


> je suis preneur de tout commentaire
> 
> @+


Apprends à utiliser les balises


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Et c'est une de *TES* photos ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est une de *TES* photos ?!...



Je ne pense pas non...


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2010)

(3min)​

------------

teo :  je te rejoins toutàfé, et plus particulièrement là-dessus (je fonctionne de la même manière) :


> Je vois l'image postée sur le fil, comme une prévisualisation et non pas comme l'image "bonne".


----------



## vleroy (26 Novembre 2010)

@deep: ça manque un peu de contraste  Et puis tiens toi qui possède un holga, mets le cache 16 vues au lieu du 12 standard, ça donne cet effet là :



​


----------



## aillard.jf (26 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est une de *TES* photos ?!...



En voila une autre prise la veille du sommet Tahat point culminant du Hoggar à 3003 m.
Sur cllle-ci, on peut distinguer le plateau de l'Assekrem d'où j'ai pris la photo du coucher de soleil le lendemain.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Je m'adressais à Viorika dont j'ai effacé le message... 
Par contre, là je m'adresse à toi, c'est une photo par jour...
Lire les règles...


----------



## aillard.jf (26 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je m'adressais à Viorika dont j'ai effacé le message...
> Par contre, là je m'adresse à toi, c'est une photo par jour...
> Lire les règles...



Autant pour moi
@+


----------



## hOlivier (26 Novembre 2010)

Un temps très étrange aujourd'hui à la Réunion...


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Bon...
Pour tous les nouveaux arrivants (et les autres), respectez les règles du forum pour poster !...


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser si possible une *taille de** 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale *pour  vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite  connection, écran 12", etc...), toutefois, un hack automatique a été  rajouté à vbulletin pour garantir à tous une bonne vision de vos photos  mais nous vous demanderons de respecter obligatoirement *un poids maximum de **150Ko*.  Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui ré-optimise les photos. Nous  vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les  mêmes raisons. De même, une  seule photo par post et une seule photo par jour par sujet, ceci à des  fins de choix et de limitation de l'abondance de chacun.


On poste des IMAGES, on ne pollue pas le fil comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui, siouplaît : z'avez vu la gueule de la page ??!...
Maintenant on repart sur de bonnes bases ; des photos, encore des photos et toujours des photos !... 




> [*]Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour  parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos  critiques techniques avec une forte modération de votre part.





> [*]*Quelques *commentaires constructifs (-->pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre)  ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo  appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la  discussion du "côté cuisine".





aillard.jf a dit:


> Autant pour moi
> @+


Pas de souci...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2010)




----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2010)

Une petite remarque suite au post de teo, mais là plus axée sur l'utilisation de flickr : 
Le poids des photos s'envole quand Flickr redimensionne. Si les photos mises en lignes sur flickr sont dans les clous à l'origine, elles le resteront. En revanche les versions plus petites qu'il propose sont en général plus grosses que l'original.
Donc pour utiliser flickr et poster ici j'ai trouvé 2 solutions : 
- mettre les photos en ligne dans les bons clous de taille et de poids, puis poster la version originale (pas de soucis après et ça limite les mauvaises surprises d'utilisation pro de ses photos par d'autres)
- si les photos sont déjà en lignes et trop lourdes, redimensionner ses photos puis les mettre en ligne sur flickr en les rendant confidentielles (sans toucher à l'import original) : la page visible pour tous (contact ou pas) reste inchangée et l'on peut quand même poster la photo sur un forum.



teo a dit:


> [Remarque sur la discussion au dessus en guise de rappel]
> Je ne suis pas un expert en format de fichiers (lire particulièrement le début de la partie 2), mais une chose apprise sur ce format, c'est que le jpg compresse suivant l'image à qui il a à faire, par zone. Une image "monochrome" avec peu de détails sera extrêmement légère (ratio de compression élevée), alors qu'une image bariolée avec force variations de détails et de couleurs, beaucoup moins (ratio de compression faible), il n'y a pas de rapport à la taille en pixel d'origine mais au "contenu". Avec l'automatisme d'un site comme flickr qui va au plus rapide, ça n'améliore pas :rateau:
> 
> La seule chose à faire avant de poster (pas plus tard qu'une de mes dernière image postée dans _72h pour convaincre_, je n'ai pas fait attention, et aïe, pan sur les doigts ), c'est de faire glisser l'image à poster sur son bureau à partir de la fenêtre flickr et de choisir la première qui rentre dans la taille demandée.
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2010)

:style:


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Novembre 2010)

_Rade de Marseille ce matin_​


----------



## momo-fr (27 Novembre 2010)

Port de Bordeaux cet aprem :rateau:






Belle saison ​


----------



## schwebb (28 Novembre 2010)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2010)

Avant le repas&#8230;






La bonne légende c'est "A TABLE !!!"&#8230; ​


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2010)

Bizarre, mes photos hébergée dans l'iDisk de Mobile Me ne sont plus visibles ? Je suppose que je ne suis pas le premier. J'ai un peu déconnecté à ce niveau.  Une idée ?
avant je mettais par exemple : 
http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Divers/Hombourg-novembre-2010-c.jpg


----------



## SirDeck (28 Novembre 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> []http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5214904053_83f80177aa_m.jpg[/]
> 
> Bizarre, mes photos hébergée dans l'iDisk de Mobile Me ne sont plus visibles ? Je suppose que je ne suis pas le premier. J'ai un peu déconnecté à ce niveau.  Une idée ?
> avant je mettais par exemple :
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Divers/Hombourg-novembre-2010-c.jpg



Un rapport avec ça :



> Suspension définitive de HomePage .Mac le 8 novembre 2010
> 
> 
> Cher abonné MobileMe,
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2010)

Peut-être, mais bon, je ne publiais pas mes photos sur Macgé via Homepage mais bien via l'idisk dans le dossier Pictures.
C'est un peu con, plus aucune des photos publiées sur macgé ne sont visible. 

Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ici ? Je suis peut-être le dernier utilisateur de Mobile Me sur Macgé.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (28 Novembre 2010)

Lors d'une ballade à Allauch, le reste sur http://www.j-bertil.book.fr/


----------



## Nathalex (29 Novembre 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Peut-être, mais bon, je ne publiais pas mes photos sur Macgé via Homepage mais bien via l'idisk dans le dossier Pictures.
> C'est un peu con, plus aucune des photos publiées sur macgé ne sont visible.
> 
> Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ici ? Je suis peut-être le dernier utilisateur de Mobile Me sur Macgé.



Pareil pour moi.... Il va falloir trouver comment écrire ces mêmes adresses avec idisk au lieu de homepage...


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bizarre, mes photos hébergée dans l'iDisk de Mobile Me ne sont plus visibles ? Je suppose que je ne suis pas le premier. J'ai un peu déconnecté à ce niveau.  Une idée ?
> avant je mettais par exemple :
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Divers/Hombourg-novembre-2010-c.jpg





Nathalex a dit:


> Pareil pour moi.... Il va falloir trouver comment écrire ces mêmes adresses avec idisk au lieu de homepage...



Un début de solution ICI, peut-être ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bizarre, mes photos hébergée dans l'iDisk de Mobile Me ne sont plus visibles ? Je suppose que je ne suis pas le premier. J'ai un peu déconnecté à ce niveau.  Une idée ?
> avant je mettais par exemple :
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Divers/Hombourg-novembre-2010-c.jpg





Foguenne a dit:


> Peut-être, mais bon, je ne publiais pas mes photos sur Macgé via Homepage mais bien via l'idisk dans le dossier Pictures.
> C'est un peu con, plus aucune des photos publiées sur macgé ne sont visible.
> 
> Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ici ? Je suis peut-être le dernier utilisateur de Mobile Me sur Macgé.





Nathalex a dit:


> Pareil pour moi.... Il va falloir trouver comment écrire ces mêmes adresses avec idisk au lieu de homepage...


Il suffisait de chercher un peu, vous auriez effectivement trouvé :



Romuald a dit:


> Un début de solution ICI, peut-être ?




Photos, ahora ?!..


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2010)

Après l'averse






Sur les quais de Bordeaux, 20 mn après la précédente au-dessus (bien sombre) ​


----------



## plovemax (29 Novembre 2010)




----------



## lemarseillais23 (29 Novembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2010)

Les gars, les gars...
Le poids, le *POIDS*, de vos photos !...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il suffisait de chercher un peu, vous auriez effectivement trouvé :



Non mais oui.  L'info est tout à fait correcte, merci pour le lien. :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2010)

Jamais utilisé...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonne question...​


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Nathalex (29 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il suffisait de chercher un peu, vous auriez effectivement trouvé :
> 
> 
> 
> Photos, ahora ?!..



Oui mais sauf que non. Parce que, si ce billet confirme bien ce que je croyais déjà savoir, on est maintenant contraint de mettre ses photos dans le dossier Public de l'iDisk. Pas glop pour moi....


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2010)

séance photo a Roissy


----------



## SirDeck (29 Novembre 2010)

@Nathalex : 

non


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Novembre 2010)

Un portrait datant de cet été et que j'ai tardé à publier...​


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2010)

Nathalex a dit:


> Oui mais sauf que non. Parce que, si ce billet confirme bien ce que je croyais déjà savoir, on est maintenant contraint de mettre ses photos dans le dossier Public de l'iDisk. Pas glop pour moi....


Tu ne peux pas aller en discuter dans le fil approprié; "là-bas" ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (30 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Belle photo qui penche à gauche


 


jpmiss a dit:


> Belle photo qui penche à droite


 
'tain, jp, mais y t'ont fait quoi ?
T'as dit du mal de la révolution, c'est ça ? Ou tu t'es révélé un suppot du grand capital en sortant un appareil photo hors de prix ?
Du coup, ils t'ont pété les genoux !
Les salauds !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2010)

Nan, c'est les mojitos! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Novembre 2010)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (1 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## schwebb (1 Décembre 2010)




----------



## lemarseillais23 (2 Décembre 2010)

Pris tout à l'heure, d'autres sur mon site


http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8048/mee68border.jpg​


Image trop lourde, encore... :modo:


----------



## fanou (2 Décembre 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2010)




----------



## jugnin (2 Décembre 2010)

Ah ouais, je me rappelle l'option dans iPhoto pour mettre du noir sur les bords, comme ça.


----------



## silvio (2 Décembre 2010)

wip a dit:


> Gueuzesse avec le regard lointain​ ​




Hum ? j'la connais ? ​ 


jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, je me rappelle l'option dans iPhoto pour mettre du noir sur les bords, comme ça.



Ouep un peu comme un filtre de vignettage, non ? 




​


----------



## Aescleah (2 Décembre 2010)




----------



## BS0D (3 Décembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (3 Décembre 2010)

​
Petit triptyque issu d'une série de 19 clichés au Semflex 6x7 sur de la Fuji pro800, un peu off des séries officielles de ce mariage maroco-franco-tunisien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2010)

C'est flou non ?


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est flou non ?



La bloblote... C'est triste hein? :sick: 





Oui c'est une de mes plus belles! Et j'en suis très fier! Et j'vous m.....   


Et elle est beaucoup mieux sans la fatale compression pour rentrer dans les règles de la rubrique.... 'savez pas c'que vous perdez! Pff!


----------



## ranxerox (4 Décembre 2010)

; )


----------



## quenaur (5 Décembre 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2010)

Désolé pour l'erreur due à une mauvaise manip. de ma part.
Revoici l'image avec une taille correcte.



​


----------



## vleroy (5 Décembre 2010)

_HP5 poussé à 1600_
​


----------



## itako (5 Décembre 2010)

C'est marrant comme y'a de plus en plus de photos à l'iphone ici, ça me plait bien!


----------



## anty (5 Décembre 2010)

*Sur fond noir*


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Décembre 2010)




----------



## mog (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour la patrie, pour Staline, camarades!


----------



## schwebb (7 Décembre 2010)




----------



## joanes (7 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## aillard.jf (8 Décembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2010)

Ceci n'est pas une belle photo mais...
C'est un beau moment.




Des heures à dessiner le monsieur en bas à gauche les pieds étrangement orientés vers l'antique autel (disparu), une grande douceur pendant le relevé du squelette de ce petit garçon enchâssé dans le refend du transept. 
Par contre le "Kill you idol" du fond... c'est pas moi!


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2010)




----------



## onmyplanet (9 Décembre 2010)

Ma première participation... Bien à vous tous.

[URL=http://img401.imageshack.us/i/s6303312.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## cornelie (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## onmyplanet (10 Décembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## itako (10 Décembre 2010)




----------



## lemarseillais23 (10 Décembre 2010)




----------



## schwebb (10 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Mr Fon (11 Décembre 2010)




----------



## joanes (11 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## anneee (11 Décembre 2010)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5251249400_87ed04e656_b.jpg


Image trop lourde...


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Décembre 2010)




----------



## schwebb (11 Décembre 2010)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Chouette photo avec des flous dorés



Dans le style arrière-plan flou un peu doré...


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2010)




----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

.



​


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (13 Décembre 2010)

_*L'intrus*_​


----------



## onmyplanet (13 Décembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Agrippa II (13 Décembre 2010)

Un Chardonnet Elégant


----------



## vleroy (14 Décembre 2010)

_*Vivre ensemble*_​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Décembre 2010)




----------



## onmyplanet (16 Décembre 2010)

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/3738/dscf0056l.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)




----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Décembre 2010)

prise dimanche dernier à 18h. 

Les puristes n'aimeront surement pas mais je l'aime bien.







Je promets de faire attention pour la suite. trompé par le mac!


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

Poids de l'image...


----------



## oligo (16 Décembre 2010)

Une photo retrouvée d'outre tombe...




​


----------



## schwebb (16 Décembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2010)

La Charte bordel


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

On se calme, mes mignons... 

Il faut reconnaître que je suis, moi aussi, assez sceptique sur les 3 dernières photos, dont tu viens de nous... gratifier...
Mis à part le fait qu'on ne vous empêche pas de poster des photos de nus, n'oubliez tout de même pas qu'il y a des mineurs, sur le forum...
(vous me direz avec tout ce à quoi ils peuvent avoir accès, avec facilité maintenant, ça pourrait presque paraître "anecdotique", ces photos là, mais...)

Bon pour en revenir à tes photos cher "Vincent Lr photographie"...
Tu ne rends pas du tout "service" à ta compagne...
Dans cette photo, la lumière qui vient sur son visage ne l'avantage... pas du tout; j'ai l'impression qu'elle porte un masque, genre masque de terre initiatique dans je ne sais quelle tribu...
Et la pose prise par ton modèle donc, ne lui rend pas service non plus...
(je ne développerais pas sur ce point là, ici..)


vleroy a dit:


> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/858/5233459775842d8ca118z.jpg
> 
> _HP5 poussé à 1600_
> ​



Dans cette autoportrait, pareil pour la pose...
Pour elle, sa jambe fait un mauvais raccourci, l'impression qu'elle a des jambes d'une personne obèse, ce qu'elle n'est pas apparemment, c'est donc un mauvais effet...
(de plus votre pose, ça me chaffouine; me laissant un sentiment de photo limite "vulgaire"...Et je suis très loin d'être un parangon de vertu, ou chantre (je n'ai pas dit chancre) du politiquement correct&#8230;)


vleroy a dit:


> _En privé, donc._
> 
> @Ponk: finalement, j'ai généralisé le traitement :rose:_
> 
> ...




Dans la dernière, c'est "moins pire", mais le raccourci, la perspective, n'est pas non plus du meilleur effet...





vleroy a dit:


> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8265/nu2mg.jpg​



En gros, je trouve (personnellement) que tu "massacres" ton modèle... 

C'est un avis (subjectif) : une critique. 
Ne me dis pas que je n'y connais rien à la photo (question matos), c'est vrai; par contre je les vois, tes photos et je travaille suffisamment sur "l'image" pour ne pas être pris pour un néophyte...
Inutile de s'abreuver de jargon technique (ou pseudo philosophique), là : ça ne marche pas...


----------



## sandy-1977 (16 Décembre 2010)

Cela fait un moment que je me suis désintéressée de ce forum, forum qui au départ était plutôt sympathique où l'on pouvait espérer progresser grâce aux différents échanges.

Bref je suis partie de ce site que je décrirai de la façon suivante, une vulgaire cour d'école avec deux ou trois caïds à qui bien sûr nous ne pouvons rien dire mais qui eux se permettent un non respect des règles du site et un non respect de l'individu 

Je suis en effet le modèle de Vincent Lr Photographie, ces photos ont été faites dans un contexte particulier, une volonté mutuelle de réussir cet exercice très délicat, cette séance est notre troisième essai et enfin une réussite, la poésie, la tendresse, la douceur et bien oui je vous l'accorde tout le monde n'est pas en capacité de détecter tout ces détails, la merde dans les yeux oui je confirme 

Dernière chose je ne comprend pas pourquoi Vincent s'obstine sur ce forum, mais je pense avoir ma petite idée, il doit y avoir des personnes sur ce forum qui s'intéressent à la photo mais qui n'osent rien dire ou rien demander car les caïds rodent

Alors faites comme moi claquer la porte de ce forum, allez voir ailleurs car les cons il faut les laisser entre eux 

Voilà le non respect des règles ça me gonflent, vos messages en direct sur le forum aussi 

Bonne soirée et amusez vous bien


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2010)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Cela fait un moment que je me suis désintéressée de ce forum, forum qui au départ était plutôt sympathique où l'on pouvait espérer progresser grâce aux différents échanges.
> 
> Bref je suis partie de ce site que je décrirai de la façon suivante, une vulgaire cour d'école avec deux ou trois caïds à qui bien sûr nous ne pouvons rien dire mais qui eux se permettent un non respect des règles du site et un non respect de l'individu
> 
> ...


Visiblement, la colère et le respect des règles grammaticales ne font pas bon ménage. 

Il est amusant de voir que tu trouvais ce forum "sympathique", car tu pouvais progresser grâce aux réponses qu'on t'y donnait, quand tu avais des questions.
Tes soit-disant "caïds" étaient déjà là à l'époque, tu l'auras déjà noté j'espère. 

Aujourd'hui, le forum est nettement moins sympathique.

Bah oui.

A ton avis la différence entre maintenant et avant c'est quoi?

Un indice :
"Avant" ton ami venait apprendre, partager. Il posait des questions, il cherchait à savoir comment ça marche.
"Maintenant", il passe son temps à l'ouvrir pour essayer d'apprendre des choses à des gens qui ne lui ont rien demandé. Il la ramène. 

Il a progressé en photo vu qu'il ne fait plus que ça à longueur de journée depuis deux ans? Grand bien lui en fasse, mais qu'il arrête de vouloir apprendre la vie à tout le monde.
Vous voulez vous prendre en photo tous les deux à poil, vous trouvez ça super over chouette?

Cool!

Vous voulez le montrer à tout le monde tellement vous êtes fiers de vous?

Tant mieux!

Ca vous déplait qu'il y en ait pour trouver le résultat horrible?

Ben fallait les garder pour vous alors.

Vous exposez? Attendez vous à un jugement, bon ou mauvais.
Et si ça te donne envie de claquer la porte, tant mieux. 

EDIT :
Je me souviens d'une époque pas si lointaine : Vleroy était le premier à couiner, en particulier dans "coté cuisine", quand les initiés utilisaient des termes trop techniques. Là ils nous les servait les "c'est un forum généraliste, essayez d'être accessibles", "que veux tu dire par là", "je ne trouve pas la signification de ce terme", etc...
Et il avait raison, après tout.
Relis ses derniers posts dans de même fil : il utilise à outrance abréviations et termes techniques. Et si les novices n'y pigent pas un brock il n'en a rien à foutre visiblement.
Alors, qu'est-ce qui a changé d'après vous?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Cela fait un moment que je me suis désintéressée de ce forum, forum qui au départ était plutôt sympathique où l'on pouvait espérer progresser grâce aux différents échanges.
> 
> Bref je suis partie de ce site que je décrirai de la façon suivante, une vulgaire cour d'école avec deux ou trois caïds à qui bien sûr nous ne pouvons rien dire mais qui eux se permettent un non respect des règles du site et un non respect de l'individu
> 
> ...


Il faut arrêter avec la théorie de la conspiration... 
Le propre de toute création est que le "public" ne comprenne pas... les intentions que tu veux faire passer avec tes "&#339;uvres"... ou que tu penses vouloir faire passer : il n'y a pas de vérité "vraie".
Juste un exemple avec le blog collectif auquel je participe avec d'autres amis dessinateurs... 
J'ai pris sur moi d'émettre une vraie critique (pour éviter les attaques personnelles et posts "limites") et je prends, en retour, un post "assassin" dans la tronche et hors charte : à savoir contrevenant à la "nétiquette"...
Donc s'il n'y a que des cons, je t'en prie, je t'invite à déserter l'endroit si mal famé...
Je suis resté poli, amène et impartial (je l'espère) : j'attends la même chose en retour.
Merci.


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (17 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wip (17 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## ziommm (17 Décembre 2010)

Ça me donne envie de sorbet au fruits rouges  .​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

De circonstance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> De circonstance.​



On pourrait pas plutôt avoir une tof' de madame Ponk' à poil ?... 
Là, c'est chiant ta carte postale de merde...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On pourrait pas plutôt avoir une tof' de madame Ponk' à poil ?...
> Là, c'est chiant ta carte postale de merde...



Mon bon Patoch, la photo de nu, c'est super casse-gueule.
Et la photo de gens qu'on aime plus casse-gueule encore.
Je trouve.

Alors la combinaison des deux ?
Très peu pour moi.

Je préfère poster des cartes postales plan-plan, peut-être sans grand intérêt, mais au moins on peux me le dire sans que j'ai envie de péter les dents de celui qui le dit.

Voilà.
Donc non, quoi.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il faut arrêter avec la théorie de la conspiration...
> Le propre de toute création est que le "public" ne comprenne pas... les intentions que tu veux faire passer avec tes "&#339;uvres"... ou que tu penses vouloir faire passer : il n'y a pas de vérité "vraie".


Exposer son travail aux autres, c'est s'exposer aux critiques et aux quolibets.
Faut assumer.
Si on sent qu'on ne supporte pas, il faut garder les choses pour soi.
Je ne poste pas beaucoup ici.
J'estime que peu de mes photos valent le coup.
La multiplication des posts, c'est accentuer le risque de se faire critiquer.
C'est un choix.
Dans mon boulot, quand je filme quelque chose, je sais qu'au mois 50% des gens ne vont pas aimer.
A moi de savoir si j'assume la critique ou pas. (en fait, oui, je l'assume. Qu'importe qu'on parle en bien ou en mal, du moment qu'on parle de ce que je fais  )


----------



## BS0D (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## itako (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## fanougym (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Agrippa II (20 Décembre 2010)

L'abbaye de Cluny sous la neige.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## lebonzimages974 (21 Décembre 2010)

Histoire de vous rechauffez un peu vu les tempetaures chez vous 

http://nsm01.casimages.com/img/2009/06/05//090605090659583153810523.jpg


Image trop lourde; lire les règles de Portfolio...


----------



## cornelie (21 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Raf (22 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (22 Décembre 2010)

.
.



.
.


----------



## onmyplanet (22 Décembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## DeepDark (22 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2010)




----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2010)

je viens d'avoir un nouveau joujou,  un parapluie argenté :love: il m'a fallut un cobaye


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Décembre 2010)

Un rouge gorge sur la neige de Noël


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)

_


----------



## 'chon (25 Décembre 2010)

*Noëlle Joyeux*

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Un rouge gorge sur la neige de Noël



Ah ?
Et moi qui croyais que c'était un crocodile !?
Je me trompais, donc.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> Et moi qui croyais que c'était un crocodile !?
> Je me trompais, donc.



Ah bah moi je voyais bien un rouge gorge mais sur un gros tas de coke!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah bah moi je voyais bien un rouge gorge mais sur un gros tas de coke!



Ça me fait penser qu'il ne faut pas sniffer des noix sous prétexte que ce sont des fruits à coke.
C'est très désagréable.




Faudrait une photo, là, non ?
Hé, hé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

Benjamin est revenu !


----------



## Chang (27 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (28 Décembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## dariolym (29 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7799/img0042hx.jpg​


ça me fait penser à une scène du film "Taken" (l'arrivée des deux jeunes filles à Paris). Jolie photo


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

On ne cite pas les images, steuplé !... 


> Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui  ré-optimise les photos. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les  photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.  De même, une seule photo par post et une seule photo par jour par  sujet, ceci à des fins de choix et de limitation de l'abondance de  chacun.


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Décembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## DeepDark (30 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2011)

_coucou&#8230; _


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _coucou _



Sans dec'! Un revenant! Et modo en plus! :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2011)

Ouais  :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2011)

C koi ce floudre ?!...


----------



## joanes (1 Janvier 2011)

2011 l'année des modos ressuscité  ; le retour de la menace fantaume.


BONNE ANNEE A TOUSSE !!!!​


----------



## boodou (1 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _coucou _





jpmiss a dit:


> Sans dec'! Un revenant! Et modo en plus! :affraid:





gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais  :love:



il ne poste même pas de photo, il floode !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (2 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2011)

Monsieur Jp, 
je m'en viens pour la nouvelle année vous dire que vos photos en pause longue sont insupportables pour qui ne possède pas de filtre gris (surtout la deuxième)! et que je viens de trouver une bidouille pour vous imiter. bon oui c'est artisanal et un peu opportuniste mais 



​


alèm a dit:


> _coucou&#8230; _



Et pour la Fnac, c'est bon? 
tssss tsss c'est toi qui en a parlé le premier


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2011)

Je vous souhaite plein de belles choses à voir






    ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Janvier 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2011)

Toujours dans l'eau : le crin de l'eau




​


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2011)

nimac a dit:


> Je viens de poster ma première photo, grace à vos explications, merci.
> 
> Une question : pourquoi lorsque je clique sur  :
> http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/postez-vos-plus-belles-photos-4-a-161094-nv.html
> ...


Quelle photo ?!...
Il n'y a pas de photo, dans ton post, là...
Le lien que tu indiques est celui de cette page... il y a des photos... mais pas la tienne... 




EDIT : ok, je vois..
Faut poster dans la bonne discussion... 
Pas créer un autre sujet...  
J'ai déplacé ton post...


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonne année 2011 à tous ​


----------



## DeepDark (4 Janvier 2011)

​
('tain, 'achment dur à gérer la blanche)​


----------



## ranxerox (4 Janvier 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2011)

C'est le temps des soldes sur le blanc






:rateau:​


----------



## jugnin (5 Janvier 2011)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bel exemple de "flou limite net". Il en aurait fallu peu pour exprimer tout le potentiel de ce flou trop net pour être bien flou.


----------



## jugnin (5 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bel exemple de "flou limite net". Il en aurait fallu peu pour exprimer tout le potentiel de ce flou trop net pour être bien flou.



Un flou flou parce que pas foutu de tenir une pause d1/2 seconde. Un flou trop net parce je sais pas faire du flou.


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Un flou flou parce que pas foutu de tenir une pause d1/2 seconde.


Tu devrais prendre des leçons de sténopé©


jugnin a dit:


> Un flou trop net parce je sais pas faire du flou.


Qu'est-ce que je disais, déjà ?
Ah, oui : Tu devrais prendre des leçons de sténopé©


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2011)

On se concentre sur l'essentiel, please... 
À savoir... les photos...


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## plovemax (5 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (6 Janvier 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2011)

Une frange glacée


----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Bananee. (6 Janvier 2011)

Cette photo n'est très certainement pas artistique ni ma plus belle, mais celle qui m'as donné le plus envie en feuilletant iPhoto.


----------



## schwebb (6 Janvier 2011)

Bananee. a dit:


> Ponte Vecchio



Du coup, je feuillette mon iPhoto, et je retrouve cette photo du Ponte Vecchio, mais de l'intérieur, à la nuit tombante.


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Janvier 2011)

Meilleur version sur flickr car je continue à compresser n'importe comment ​


----------



## onmyplanet (7 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2011)




----------



## esope (8 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## plovemax (8 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (9 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (9 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## joanes (9 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## G617 (9 Janvier 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 46392


----------



## IP (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2011)

La bouée du passage


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2011)

_*Sorry angel, sorry*_ ​


----------



## onmyplanet (10 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## itako (11 Janvier 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2011)

Le miroir d'eau par nuit noire


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

.


----------



## mog (12 Janvier 2011)

Dôme du Rocher à Jérusalem


----------



## wip (13 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## 'chon (13 Janvier 2011)

Nuit

​


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Janvier 2011)




----------



## ziommm (14 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2011)




----------



## AuGie (15 Janvier 2011)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté ici !


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2011)




----------



## BS0D (15 Janvier 2011)




----------



## vleroy (15 Janvier 2011)

_*l'heure bleue*_​


----------



## BS0D (15 Janvier 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> _*l'heure bleue*_​



Arf avec ça vleroy, tu mérites un gros coup de boule dans la tronche, mais j'peux plus te bouler :rose:
Très réussi, les couleurs sont magnifiques - suis fan!


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2011)

nimac a dit:


> Surpris en vol, malheureusement avec un petit appareil de rien du tout ! Je n'avais pas encore mon Canon !



C&#8217;est clair, avec une bonne volée de plomb, il aurait été bien plus coopératif ! 

ça penche, sinon&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2011)




----------



## schwebb (16 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2011)




----------



## vleroy (17 Janvier 2011)

*Il faut bien que la roue tourne*​


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2011)

nimac a dit:


>


Rhalala...
Je vois que tu as, aussi, des problèmes pour poster tes photos... 
Bon... Il faut héberger ton image sur un serveur, mais qui soit "public", que tu le monde puisse voir !...
Pas un iDisk, pas un Flickr ou autre chose avec des droits "privés", ou un fichier présent sur ta machine... 
On va y arriver... :style: 
Là, je ne sais pas où tu héberges ton image, mais l'accès y est restrictif, apparemment... 
Pourtant, sur cette page, tu as déjà posté une photo, donc tu sais faire, normalement ?!...


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2011)

Oui, ménan...
Je ne vois pas ta photo, et il faut un compte "windows life", pour voir quelque chose, à priori... 
Pour ne pas polluer ce fil, je t'invite à regarder là-bas...


----------



## mfay (17 Janvier 2011)

J'ai peut-être croisé vleroy  (moi c'était mardi dernier, et j'ai été dessus).
Ca m'énerve, chaque fois que je veux bouler une photo, pas possible : j'en ai déjà trop envoyé...




​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Aescleah (17 Janvier 2011)




----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2011)

_*Personne ne te demande la lune*_


​


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Calendrier​



Tu n'as pas bien centré le trou pour l'accrocher.


----------



## esope (18 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (19 Janvier 2011)

Sans Photoshop 
Canon F1 35/2 TriX D76 1+1 avec un gros coup de bol _Il n'y a pas de hasard:love:, ni de mauvais esprit, j'avais préparer la photo avant d'avoir parcouru les pages du PVPBP.​


----------



## onmyplanet (19 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5368240099_fcb440f77f_b.jpg
> 
> Sans Photoshop
> Canon F1 35/2 TriX D76 1+1 avec un gros coup de bol _Il n'y a pas de hasard:love:, ni de mauvais esprit, j'avais préparer la photo avant d'avoir parcouru les pages du PVPBP.​



Web'O, tu as encore piqué une lettre ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2011)

nimac a dit:


> C'est bon maintenant, en passant par facebook ? Tout le monde peut voi la photo ?


Il ne restera plus qu'à ramener ça dans la limite des 150ko... 
Mais tu progresses, chaque chose en son temps...  
Petit à petit&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (19 Janvier 2011)

Gretsch, vous avez dit Gretsch ?






​


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## schwebb (20 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Janvier 2011)

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/1572/dsc00441rp.jpg


214.7 Ko (219855 octets)...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Janvier 2011)

96.0 Ko (98304 octets)...


----------



## IP (21 Janvier 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## DeepDark (21 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Preatorien (21 Janvier 2011)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## ranxerox (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## itako (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Preatorien (22 Janvier 2011)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Krash68 (22 Janvier 2011)

Image trop lourde : 187.48 Ko (191983 octets)...
Lire les règles de Portfolio... 

Edit : désolé pour l'image trop lourde, c'est corrigé. Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Janvier 2011)

(click for hires)​


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Janvier 2011)

Attente de distribution


----------



## Im a mac (24 Janvier 2011)

je suis marqué


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2011)

Quelle photo splendide...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2011)

Un régal pour les yeux!


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Im a mac a dit:


> je suis marqué


L'intérêt (sic) de ton image, est, photographiquement parlant, plus que limité... 
Je t'invite à parcourir ce fil et à regarder ce qui y est posté. 
Pour les blagues de geeks, ce n'est franchement pas l'endroit; évite ça ici et au bar D); y'a plein d'autres endroits merveilleux où tu pourras donner libre cours à ton hum... imagination ?!...  

Mais si jamais, tu es téméraire... 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quelle photo splendide...





jpmiss a dit:


> Un régal pour les yeux!


Quelle sérénité !...


----------



## vleroy (24 Janvier 2011)

*Signalisation peu claire
*​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Im a mac (24 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> L'intérêt (sic) de ton image, est, photographiquement parlant, plus que limité...
> Je t'invite à parcourir ce fil et à regarder ce qui y est posté.
> Pour les blagues de geeks, ce n'est franchement pas l'endroit; évite ça ici et au bar D); y'a plein d'autres endroits merveilleux où tu pourras donner libre cours à ton hum... imagination ?!...
> 
> ...




Wooo !! Le but de poster cette  photo nétait pas (une blague de Geek) mais plutôt une fierté 
de Fanboy ce nest certes pas la plus belle photo mais juste un moyen de partager mon fanatisme avec des Mac addict !!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2011)

> ce n&#8217;est certes pas la plus belle photo



Pourquoi la poster alors ? tout au moins dans CE fil ? regarde le titre en haut de la page : *Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos (4)*


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Im a mac a dit:


> Wooo !! Le but de poster cette  photo n&#8217;était pas (une blague de Geek) mais plutôt une fierté
> de Fanboy ce n&#8217;est certes pas la plus belle photo mais juste un moyen de partager mon fanatisme avec des Mac addict !!


Relis ce que j'ai écris... 
Quel est le sujet de ce fil ?!...
Fan boy ?!... Fanatisme, Mac addict ?!... 
Ce n'est pas le but de ce fil, c'est un fil *photo* !...
Pour ceux qui ne savent pas parler d'autre chose que de Mac... il y a tout le reste du forum...
(et il y a plein "d'enthousiastes", ailleurs; tu vas t'y plaire...)
Là, c'est *photo* : pas Mac. 
Point.


P.S : "fierté" ?!... Je rêve... bref...


----------



## Im a mac (24 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Relis ce que j'ai écris...
> Quel est le sujet de ce fil ?!...
> Fan boy ?!... Fanatisme, Mac addict ?!...
> Ce n'est pas le but de ce fil, c'est un fil *photo* !...
> ...




Oups désolé les mecs j'ai bien vu le titre de ce fil !! Mais bon je croyais  que MacG le sujet était les Mac !! Mon but nétend pas la discorde et de plus ne sachant pas ou posté ma photo jai vue se poste et je me suis dit  Aïe cé icitte que jva mètre ma photo cest tout ! Désolé  de fucker votre journée ! Se nétait pas le but, Moi je ne suis pas du genre à obstiner bien bien longtemps donc bonne journée.


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Im a mac a dit:


> Oups désolé les mecs j'ai bien vu le titre de ce fil !! Mais bon je croyais  que MacG le sujet était les Mac !! Mon but n&#8217;étend pas la discorde et de plus ne sachant pas ou posté ma photo j&#8217;ai vue se poste et je me suis dit  &#8216;&#8217;Aïe cé icitte que j&#8217;va mètre ma photo&#8217;&#8217; c&#8217;est tout ! Désolé  de fucker votre journée ! Se n&#8217;était pas le but, Moi je ne suis pas du genre à obstiner bien bien longtemps donc bonne journée.


Bien, bien, bien... par où commencer ?...
Nous sommes sur un forum Mac, bien d'accord...
Mais comme tu as pu le constater (tu as regardé ?!), sur la page d'accueil il y a plusieurs sous-forums dévolus à des thèmes particuliers... 
Sur chaque page d'accueil de ces sous-forums, il y a des annonces pour prévenir des règles à respecter pour poster et ainsi définir les sujets...
Le premier post de chaque fil définit aussi (en général) le sujet à traiter, quelle surprise !...
Ça fait plein d'indications, quand même, au final !...  
Le "fanatisme" n'obscurcirait-il pas un peu ta lecture ?!...

*Maintenant on retourne aux photos.*
Si tu veux rajouter quelque chose, tu ne le fais pas ici, mais en privé. 
(message privé; à partir de ton profil ou du mien...)

P.S : un p'tit effort sur l'écriture ?!... j'ai eu du mal à te lire...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2011)

clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## itako (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Janvier 2011)




----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2011)

_A toutes fins utiles, je rappelle l'existence d'un sujet dédié aux panoramas_


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Preatorien (25 Janvier 2011)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Janvier 2011)




----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2011)

quand on commence à se justifier, c'est qu'on sait qu'elle est mauvaise 
Ni le cadrage ni la profondeur de champ ne sont maîtrisés. T'es complètement passé à côté du truc, car cela ne parle pas. Et je ne parle pas de la dominante couleur qui pique les yeux.
La saison ne justifie rien.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2011)

Critiques et/ou photos.
Point.
Là, c'est limite : ton post est sur le ton que tu reproches aux autres.

"maitrisés" ?!...
Faut donner des indications.
La couleur ne te plaît pas, mais elle est peut-être naturelle, suffit de se balader en Manche un jour de temps variable (ce n'est pas ce qui manque).
Cette phrase, donc :


vleroy a dit:


> La saison ne justifie rien.


...n'est en rien justifiée...
(c'est écrit en vert, si tu vois ce que je veux dire)


----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, c'est limite : "maitrisés" ?!...
> Faut donner des indications.



non le (re)cadrage est exotique. Je l'ai dit poliment.
non la profondeur de champ n'apporte rien. Ou c'est trop ouvert ou trop fermé, mais là on est au milieu de nulle part avec des flous qui n'apportent rien. C'est un fait. Là non plus rien de personnel, c'est de base.
Quant à la couleur dominante ou un virage, cela peut des fois se justifier, là ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre. et le terme technique est que ça pique les yeux. Ce n'est pas une insulte.
Ce n'est donc pas maîtrisé. 
Ma critique n'est pas agressive, Stéphanie n'est pas une novice, ma critique est justifiée. Sur le n'importe quel autre forum photo, elle aurait eu pire.
Ce qui m'amène à lui dire tout ça, c'est qu'elle justifie d'entrée de jeu sa photo...

Ps: si la saison ne justifie rien. Tout est une question de scène puis de chromie, en numérique, l'excuse n'existe pas. En argentique, je ne dis pas... Je maintiens donc ma phrase sans animosité aucune, même en noir


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Ma critique n'est pas agressive,


Elle l'est sur le ton employé.
Exactement comme celles que tu peux "ramasser".
On va donc se calmer... tous... 

P.S : pitié, arrête avec la "technique" !...
Fait toi comprendre en parlant de façon simple, une conversation à bâtons rompus, un truc relax, quoi !...


----------



## vleroy (25 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Exactement comme celles que tu peux "ramasser".



mais je les accepte très volontiers, dis moi le contraire 
j'ai aussi posté des merdes plus souvent que des belles photos, je l'admets sans problème, et c'est grâce aux critiques que l'on progresse. Ici ou ailleurs.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai aussi posté des merdes plus souvent que des belles photos, je l'admets sans problème,


Ah ?!...
Pas ce que j'ai cru comprendre dernièrement...

N'ayant jamais pris des vessies pour des lanternes : *on arrête de causer.*
On poste : 
- des photos.
- des critiques suffisamment soignées dans la forme pour ne pas être condescendantes ou agressives. 

Ne nous obligez pas à être plus... "directifs"....


----------



## vleroy (26 Janvier 2011)

nimac a dit:


> On poste :
> - des photos.
> - des critiques suffisamment soignées dans la forme pour ne pas être condescendantes ou agressives.
> 
> Moi, je suis novice, et...j'aimerais bien avoir des critiques, comme tu dis. Pour progresser. Si j'ai bien compris le sens de ce forum photo.



T'as compris ce que j'ai dit sur la photo de Stéphanie?
Car la critique de "ta" photo est une chose, mais il faut aussi s'inspirer des autres et lire les critiques qu'ils reçoivent, c'est là que tu progresses. Grosso modo, faut être curieux. 

le reste ce ne sont que des petites luttes intestines qui amusent les gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre à cette heure là, et dont je suis ce soir


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> quand on commence à se justifier, c'est qu'on sait qu'elle est mauvaise
> Ni le cadrage ni la profondeur de champ ne sont maîtrisés. T'es complètement passé à côté du truc, car cela ne parle pas. Et je ne parle pas de la dominante couleur qui pique les yeux.
> La saison ne justifie rien.



Ha ! mais il n'a pas vu la tête de bonhomme


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as compris ce que j'ai dit sur la photo de Stéphanie?


Inutile d'aboyer...
Cette personne ne fait pas partie des "luttes intestines", comme tu dis...



vleroy a dit:


> le reste ce ne sont que des petites luttes intestines qui amusent les gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre à cette heure là, et dont je suis ce soir


Veux-tu de l'aide ?!...  

Attention au prochain qui sortira des clous....
Les bavards, c'est fatiguant...


----------



## GroDan (26 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2011)

Moi quand j'ai des luttes intestines je pète un coup et après ça va mieux .


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2011)

Amis poètes bonjour... 
Après cet adage du jour, postez donc des photos...
(pas de vos intestins, hein !...)
On passe à autre chose, siouplaît...


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2011)

mac-aïoli a dit:


>



Ponk ! :love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Janvier 2011)

Un peu de zénitude! 





​


----------



## Craquounette (26 Janvier 2011)

.
.


.
.


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2011)

​
moi aussi je peux faire des pauses longues avec des échelles dedans  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2011)

Pour celles et ceux qui auraient des "profils de Ponk" et autres étrangetés à poster, c'est ici.


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2011)

Prendre un peu de hauteur





:rateau:  :rateau:​


----------



## Preatorien (27 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GroDan (28 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## G617 (28 Janvier 2011)

Merci de regarder dans le sujet adéquat pour poster


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2011)

G617 a dit:


> Les liens c'est assez pourri sur mac génération,  obligé de faire un copier-colé, tu parles d'un lien !



Faut juste savoir le faire, c'est tout...
Rien de compliqué : les balises IMG et l'adresse de l'image. 
Le mauvais ouvrier accuse toujours son matériel et comme le dit Fab', y'a quelques pages dans ce fil...
Et quelques images... 

ÉDIT : y'a eu carambolage de modos... 
(c'était la pause pipi, yvos ?!...  )


T'as un sujet, aussi, pour les cartes z'et les v&#339;ux...


----------



## ziommm (28 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Preatorien (30 Janvier 2011)




----------



## cornelie (30 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (30 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2011)

Rencontre au coin d'un marécage en bord de Marne :


----------



## lmmm (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## l'écrieur (31 Janvier 2011)

C'est curieux cette focalisation sur les soutanes, quand même...

Moi c'est plutôt sur les nus...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est curieux cette focalisation sur les soutanes, quand même...



Disons plutôt une proximité géographique ! :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (1 Février 2011)

Y'a pu de lumière dans les concerts maintenant !​


----------



## schwebb (1 Février 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Février 2011)

La vue du phare


----------



## Preatorien (1 Février 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (2 Février 2011)

Je ne sais plus poster une photo !


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Je ne sais plus poster une photo !



Je vais t'aider...


----------



## onmyplanet (2 Février 2011)

​


----------



## schwebb (2 Février 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Février 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (2 Février 2011)

​
@Daniel :


----------



## Craquounette (3 Février 2011)

.
.


.
.


----------



## vleroy (3 Février 2011)

​


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2011)

_Je déteste les animaux préhistoriques partouzeurs de droite, bordel !
Mélanger comme ça partouze et politique..._


----------



## vleroy (4 Février 2011)

​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2011)

Naked...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2011)

Le reflet aurait pu être pas mal si la lumière n'était pas aussi pourrie...
Je remarque à ce propos en regardant tes dernières "productions" que tu aime bien faire des photos vers midi.
Dans la plupart des cas c'est mal.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2011)

nimac a dit:


> Demain j'en posterai une, prise le soir sur l'eau aussi.


On est pas obligé de poster une photo* tous les jours* non plus....


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Février 2011)




----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2011)

Il faut éviter de citer les photos, pour ne pas alourdir la page inutilement... 
Je rappelle que pour tout ce qui est technique; si vous voulez développer, expliquer, demander des infos, des astuces, etc...
Vous pouvez le faire ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Il faut éviter de citer les photos, pour ne pas alourdir la page inutilement...



Gna gna gna gna gna...


----------



## Preatorien (4 Février 2011)




----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est pas parfait, la technique pêche sans doute... mais çà penche pas


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Février 2011)

Tu prépares ton Expo pour Micropolis?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)




----------



## richard-deux (5 Février 2011)

Les pavés du Saint-Sépulcre à Jérusalem.​


----------



## joanes (5 Février 2011)

​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2011)




----------



## vleroy (5 Février 2011)

http://img844.imageshack.us/i/pitchounettesmg.jpg/



_*Les pitchounettes*_​


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2011)

de la kodachrome et un 35mm :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (5 Février 2011)




----------



## Mr Fon (6 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)




----------



## Dendrimere (6 Février 2011)




----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Février 2011)

;-)




.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2011)




----------



## Preatorien (6 Février 2011)




----------



## ranxerox (6 Février 2011)




----------



## g.robinson (6 Février 2011)




----------



## Craquounette (7 Février 2011)

.
.


​.
.


----------



## lmmm (7 Février 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Février 2011)

​


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

Un peu bidouillé par un gros script...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2011)

Comment dire ?

Non allez, je m'autocensure.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

Vas-y lache-toi, t'es un vieux de la vieille...


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2011)

Photos et/ou critiques...
Pour le reste -->[]
("vieux de la vieille" ou pas)...


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

Les lumières de Bretagne étant superbes, qu'est ce que ton script a apporté ? On aimerait avoir un lien vers la photo originelle pour comparer.

Surtout que Palais, c'est vraiment beau au naturel.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

Va voir dans panoramas...
Là je me suis amusé, c'est tout...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2011)

Preatorien a dit:


> fleurs





ranxerox a dit:


> fils





nimac a dit:


> mur





Toum'aï a dit:


> gros script



Nan mais franchement...


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2011)

_Avis aux posteurs de photos : pensez à ceux qui regardent vos clichés et à l'intérêt que vos photos peut susciter, un petit effort de sélection, etc. Pas grand chose (vous êtes chez vous ici), mais un peu quand même puisque rien ne contraint à poster tous les jours et c'est toujours sympa d'essayer de s'appliquer et progresser 

Avis aux autres: pas trop agressifs, merci . Le progrès des uns est aussi conditionné par l'accueil des autres et je sais que savez les aider quand il faut _


----------



## momo-fr (7 Février 2011)

Une enfance en voiture&#8230;






:rateau:​


----------



## vleroy (7 Février 2011)

Autre interprétation en HDR​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2011)




----------



## 'chon (8 Février 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Février 2011)

​


----------



## schwebb (9 Février 2011)




----------



## hOlivier (9 Février 2011)

Miaou.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2011)

169.73 Ko (173802 octets)&#8230;
Attention au poids de vos images (cf règles du forum)&#8230;


----------



## Mr Fon (9 Février 2011)




----------



## cornelie (9 Février 2011)




----------



## IP (9 Février 2011)




----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2011)

IP a dit:


>



C'était où ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'était où ?


Et les MP c'est pour les chiens? 
Parce qu'on est modo on se croit tout permis?  
Sarko et sa clique ont donc définitivement contaminé toutes les couches (Confiance) de la société!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2011)

Rhoooo çà va hein :rose:


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rhoooo çà va hein :rose:



Et les MP c'est pour les chiens?


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2011)

Fin de l'interlude&#8230;
Thanks&#8230;


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Février 2011)

viouf, jpeg sspas top...:rose:​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2011)

Maudite compression jpeg. Elle réduit à néant les plus belles réalisations. Ca me révolte.


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Février 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Février 2011)

Raccord acier / zinc







​


----------



## joanes (11 Février 2011)

​


----------



## quenaur (11 Février 2011)




----------



## Baracca (12 Février 2011)

http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=zapgkhyeat.jpg


----------



## momo-fr (12 Février 2011)

Aux pieds des silos






​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2011)




----------



## itako (12 Février 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2011)

La pluie arrive






En fait, là tout de suite, elle tombe comme vache qui pisse.​


----------



## Macbeth (13 Février 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Février 2011)

​


----------



## quenaur (14 Février 2011)




----------



## joanes (14 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2011)

.
.


.
.


----------



## vleroy (14 Février 2011)

_*Bin bokeh*_​


----------



## ranxerox (14 Février 2011)




----------



## doudou83 (14 Février 2011)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2011)

​


----------



## DeepDark (18 Février 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (18 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)




----------



## joanes (18 Février 2011)

​


----------



## aillard.jf (19 Février 2011)

Rencontre de bouquetins au dessus du refuge de Varan





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jugnin (19 Février 2011)

Pouarf, les chèvres naines !


----------



## vleroy (20 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (20 Février 2011)

​


----------



## boninmi (20 Février 2011)




----------



## schwebb (21 Février 2011)




----------



## lmmm (21 Février 2011)




----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2011)

​
Merci à Zuckerberg pour permettre à ma fille de 8 ans de voir des sites de cul dans la colonne de droite qui te rapporte de la tune! Merci Zuckerberg de virer les photographes pro ou amateurs qui publient des photos de nus sans contrepartie.

Moi je dis respect et je me joins à toi, je me rallie à tous les cathos du bulbe pour participer à ta grande campagne de nettoyage! Moi aussi, j'en serai! Je vais signaler à tour de bras!

Ma fille n'a pas compris. Mais elle a 8 ans, elle consomme rien, alors elle va fermer sa gueule!

Et vive la pub! vive Facebook!


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Et vive la pub! vive Facebook!


Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser fesse bouc.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser fesse bouc.


 
Pas plus qu'il n'est obligé de fermer sa gueule quand des choses lui déplaisent sur des outils qu'il utilise.

Même si pvpbp n'est pas forcément le lieux le mieux indiqué pour lancer le débat.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

Bon après vleroy n'est pas le ravi de la crêche;  je suppose qu'il se doutait que fessebouc n'est pas un outil philantropique...
Je ne saurais donc trop conseiller d'utiliser des outils comme Adblock, qui se chargeront de virer les pubs pendant toutes navigations...
Même si je comprends parfaitement sa réaction, là, ça ressemble (aussi) à une... "pub" pour une protestation... 
Si vous voulez causer, pas dans "pvpbp", effectivement...


----------



## momo-fr (22 Février 2011)

Un trait vertical


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2011)

C'est "la Sentinelle"
Attention, nos vies vont changer...  

A part ça, c'est où ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Février 2011)




----------



## Toximityx (22 Février 2011)




----------



## Rom59 (22 Février 2011)




----------



## yvos (22 Février 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est "la Sentinelle"
> Attention, nos vies vont changer...
> 
> A part ça, c'est où ?



_Les mps et messages visiteurs peuvent permettre d'avoir des détails sans alerter tout le monde. Merci._


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> La vidéo est d'Antho hein



Une vidéo d&#8217;Anthologie, c&#8217;est bien ce qu&#8217;on dit.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

Pourrait-on se concentrer sur le sujet du fil, siouplaît ?!&#8230;


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Février 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (23 Février 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2011)

L'insouciance du visiteur






​


----------



## wip (24 Février 2011)

ILY​


----------



## jugnin (24 Février 2011)

Pour faire taire les mauvaises langues, voici (enfin) une photo de tirhum :





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2011)

J'aime beaucoup...
Ces teintes mordorées et cette tonalité à la fois chaude et mélancolique. Cette composition qui me rappelle certaines vanités hollandaises du XVIIe, avec ce verre posé au bord de la table, comme saisi et figé à l'instant même où tout peut basculer ; et ces cuillers croisées, venant nous rappeler que le 'tit rhum n'est pas le seul à pouvoir venir réchauffer les âmes, mais que notre seigneur Jésus Christ s'y est également employé, quitte à faire le con en slibard, punaisé sur une croix... Non, vraiment, du grand Art, Monsieur Lapin... Seul le pinceau expert d'un Jan Davisdz De Heem ou d'un Willem Claes Heda était parvenu à une telle harmonie dans la sobriété et la concision


----------



## jugnin (24 Février 2011)

T&#8217;as carrément percé à jour ma démarche artistique, patoch&#8217; ! Nan, parce que j&#8217;entendais déjà les jaloux, les aigris et les haineux avancer que j&#8217;étais très certainement affalé sur un bar de Belle-Ile, beurré comme un kouing-amann, un soir de 2009. Alors que c&#8217;est pas du tout mon genre.


----------



## vleroy (25 Février 2011)

​


----------



## GEREM57 (25 Février 2011)

Voilà ma modeste participation :


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2011)

Un peu de Tony Cragg&#8230;






En ce moment au Louvre&#8230;​


----------



## itako (26 Février 2011)




----------



## quenaur (26 Février 2011)




----------



## nemekas (27 Février 2011)




----------



## joanes (27 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2011)

NB : Si si, c'est voulu !


----------



## scaryfan (27 Février 2011)

joanes a dit:


> http://gallery.me.com/yerodis_hermes/100069/salt/web.jpg?ver=12988147430001​



New York ???


On ne cite pas les photos !&#8230;


----------



## joanes (27 Février 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos



Oyster bar, central station


----------



## scaryfan (27 Février 2011)

Yes !!!
Grand restaurant... assez bruyant quand même...
Et la carte... énorme... 
Fin du HS


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Fin du HS


Hum, hum :


yvos a dit:


> _Les mps et messages visiteurs peuvent permettre d'avoir des détails sans alerter tout le monde. Merci._


----------



## lmmm (27 Février 2011)




----------



## 'chon (27 Février 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2011)




----------



## nemekas (28 Février 2011)




----------



## vleroy (28 Février 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2011)

On the road again






​


----------



## joanes (28 Février 2011)

​


----------



## ranxerox (28 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (28 Février 2011)




----------



## Raf (28 Février 2011)




----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rzqVF8uo0o0/S5_QgqnmBYI/AAAAAAAACns/W9w51Y1o1c0/IMG_1969.jpg



Bon... :sleep: 
Le cadrage du volant est... "exotique" : je ne vois pas bien comment ça aurait pû être fait, mais...
Sûrement pas en faisant apparaître les genoux du photographe...
Pareil pour les éléments "autour" du volant; soit plus serré sur le volant, soit plus large, soit... je ne sais pas comment, mais pas comme ça...
Là, ça fait malheureusement (?!) un peu photo "prétexte" pour montrer... un "certain" volant...
C'est une critique que je fais en voyant ta photo, sur laquelle j'étais passé très vite : à cause de tout ce que je viens de dire du cadrage et des couleurs... 
(c'est la même chose qui donne le commentaire sous ton post...)

Avant de poster vos photos, essayez de vous poser certaines questions... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

Pour en revenir à cette photo... 


quenaur a dit:


> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2995/dsc48501.jpg​


Le blanc (et les couleurs s'en approchant) tirent vers le bleu...
Le cadrage de l'animal n'est pas "bon"; un peu plus, tu lui coupais la tête (en plus)...


Pour des ajouts plus techniques (photographiquement parlant) à mon message, je laisserais le soin à yvos de le faire...


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, ça fait malheureusement (?!) un peu photo "prétexte" pour montrer... un "certain" volant...


Pour ma part, je trouvais la photo sympa (surement à tort) et le contexte de la photo est assez ironique (malheureusement vous n'étiez pas là pour vous en apercevoir).

Après, que ce soit le volant d'une ferrari, d'une Artega, d'une R8, c'est pareil et j'en ai strictement rien à carrer de la marque. Dorénavant je mettrais des photos de mouette, ça ne pourra pas être interprété comme du bling bling ! 

Revenons en au sujet :


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Après, que ce soit le volant d'une ferrari, d'une Artega, d'une R8,  c'est pareil et j'en ai strictement rien à carrer de la marque.  Dorénavant je mettrais des photos de mouette, ça ne pourra pas être  interprété comme du bling bling !



Relis ma critique, là tu es encore resté sur le message qui suivait ta photo...
*C'est le cadrage de ta photo, qui donne cette impression peu importe la marque de la voiture !...*
Relis ma critique, merci...


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Pour ma part, je trouvais la photo sympa (surement à tort) et le  contexte de la photo est assez ironique (malheureusement vous n'étiez  pas là pour vous en apercevoir).


Ce qu'on voit et que tu postes... c'est une photo, pas une vidéo...
Soit tu retranscris quelque chose du contexte, soit tu ne la poste pas vu qu'on ne pourra pas saisir le "truc" à côté... 
À toi de nous "aider" par ta photo : nous ne sommes pas là pour deviner, sinon ça veut dire que tu as râté ton "but"... 

ÉDIT : photos maintenant, pour des critiques plus en avant>"côté cuisine"...


----------



## nemekas (28 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Bah oui mais pourquoi tu lui as coupé la tête au reflet ? 
Centré en hauteur, ça aurait pu donner un truc.
Là, c'est juste un canard, quoi.


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## DeepDark (1 Mars 2011)

il neigeait​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2011)

La joueuse de clarinette







Compagnie Ocus - Rennes​


----------



## nemekas (1 Mars 2011)

@ponkhead  La photo n'est pas recadree, c'est le cadrage lors de la prise qui a ete hazardeuse ( pas de trepied et un 400 mm blanc Canon c'est pas trop leger ) bref photo prise a la volee


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...091379&Signature=QZZ2Ixq4z3rcAI3UP8H9g0ZbyAw=

"J'aime le vin rouge, les femmes et mes pirelli."​
et aussi, faut la penser double-page. :rose:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> c'est le cadrage lors de la prise qui a ete hazardeuse


Est-ce que ça valait le coup de la poster alors; si tu admets toi-même que le cadrage n'est pas bon ?!... 


Khyu ?!... 
227.75 Ko (233219 octets)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Khyu ?!...
> 227.75 Ko (233219 octets)



L'chacal !


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> et aussi, faut la penser double-page. :rose:


Mouaih ????
question double page, on a vu plus bandant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Mouaih ????
> question double page, on a vu plus bandant



On a pas la même fibre motoristique, c'est tout !


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Mouaih ????
> question double page, on a vu plus *bandant*


Photo ?! 



Khyu a dit:


> On a pas la même fibre motoristique, c'est tout !


T'enlèves un pneu, pour le poids de ton image ?!


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Photo ?!



j'ai la prétention de ne pas montrer de photo sans prétention


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## schwebb (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## nemekas (1 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce que ça valait le coup de la poster alors; si tu admets toi-même que le cadrage n'est pas bon ?!...



Bien sur que ça valais le coup de la poster.
Le nom de ce fil est : "postez vos plus belles photos " et c'est à mon sens une de mes plus belles photos ( égo + 1:love: )

Après ben écoute,si tu préfère voir des photos qui roxx du poney à en faire bander les lecteurs du Chasseur d'image, je n'en ai pas trop ce niveau, suis un soudeur moi, pas un photographe...

Mais j'y travaille. 

ps: pas de violences, c'est les vacances et c'est à prendre au second degré, hein  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------



Une sansonnet dans mon jardin cet hiver ( pris à environs 4m au 400mm et à travers un double vitrage )


----------



## vleroy (1 Mars 2011)

bah la compo de ta deuxième oeuvre colle pas non plus 
imagine la bestiole de l'autre côté, avec la neige sur la gauche, tout de suite ça laisse l'oeil vagabonder... Là tu fermes la lecture de ton image et on a envie de te dire, il sert à quoi le côté droit?
Que tu sois derrière une fenêtre, assis sur un tabouret ou autre n'y change rien. L'excuse ne marche pas 

Regarde chasseur d'images (je suis pas fan) mais inspire toi des autres, les règles de composition sont vraies tout sujet confondu 

Allez une image "convenue" 



​


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

on peut peut-être dire aussi que le cadre, même imparfait, est déjà plus net : le sujet est complet, on sent ce qui se passe.

bien sûr, l'ensemble porté vers la droite ouvre des perspectives mais c'est bien plus agréable déjà (couleurs, netteté, contrastes)

ceci dit, je ne suis pas plus soudeur que photographe&#8230;


----------



## nemekas (2 Mars 2011)

J'ai bien pris toutes vos observations en compte. 

Mais pour le cadrage de celle-ci, je ne suis pas certain que la vue de l'étron de mon setter qui se trouvais à gauche soit également beau à la rétine. 

D'où le cadrage plus centré sur l'oiseau.

Et en plus elle fait du bien à la rétine dans un cadre celle-là


----------



## vleroy (2 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> Et en plus elle fait du bien à la rétine dans un cadre celle-là



Si tu le dis... 

ok je sors et je file chez l'ophtalmo


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Si tu le dis...
> 
> ok je sors et je file chez l'ophtalmo


Ce serait une bonne idée, tu dois souffrir d'une accentuationnite aigüe : ta dernière photo m'a fait pleurer tellement elle pique.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Maintenant que critique a été faite, on peut retourner aux photos ?!&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (2 Mars 2011)

Picouto a dit:


> Ce serait une bonne idée, tu dois souffrir d'une accentuationnite aigüe : ta dernière photo m'a fait pleurer tellement elle pique.



Plait-il?

Note qu'avec un coup de bol ce soir lors de la prochaine keynote, il vont sortir des nouveaux écrans, et tu vas pouvoir regarder les images correctement. Il n'y a pas d'accentuation sur cette image.
Ni le boitier ni le caillou ne m'oblige à en user. Surtout à 200 isos.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Plait-il?
> 
> Note qu'avec un coup de bol ce soir lors de la prochaine keynote, il vont sortir des nouveaux écrans, et tu vas pouvoir regarder les images correctement. Il n'y a pas d'accentuation sur cette image.
> Ni le boitier ni le caillou ne m'oblige à en user. Surtout à 200 isos.



"C'est pas moi, c'est les autres."

Alalalalala... 


Vincent, Vincent, Vinceeeeennnnt. Au moins une fois, admet que tes photos ne marchent pas à tout les coups. Et pire. Que ça peut pas plaire à des mecs qui prennent des photos très bien aussi. C'est pas toujours l'autre. C'est pas toujours l'écran. C'est pas toujours la limite de 150Ko. Ni le boitier. Ni l'objo. Ni les bidouilles.

Une photo, ça te transporte. Sur 300 pixel de large ou 3000. T'as pas besoin de te justifier.
C'est là et c'est tout.
Avec 150Ko, 800 pixels de long, toutes les photos du wordpress, de Nachtwey ou d'Elmut mettent tout le monde d'accord. Ca déboite.

Toute sa vie, quelque soit son niveau, on a apprendre de tout le monde.
Si l'épicier du coin aime pas ta photo, c'est dommage, mais c'est intéressant.
Son avis vaut pas moins qu'un autre.
Tire en des leçons au lieu de te braquer en te justifiant avec nawak.

Le partage des photos sur internet, c'est accepter qu'on ai pas tous le même écran pour admirer tes oeuvres. Si ça te fait suer, tu montres pas sur internet. Tu fais tes tirages et tu exposes. Là tu maitrisera ta chaine de A à Z et t'aura aucunes excuses si les gens rentrent pas dedans.

Oublies toi un peu. T'es personne. Juste un mec de plus avec du silicium entre les mains. 

C'est pas méchant.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Surtout à 200 isos.



On accorde pas au pluriel.
On écrit : 200 iso. On devrait même écrire "Surtout à ISO 200".


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On accorde pas au pluriel.
> On écrit : 200 iso. On devrait même écrire "Surtout à ISO 200".



On devrait surtout écrire ASA 200, DIN 24º ou ISO 200/24º _pour mettre tout le monde d&#8217;accord _





Untitled by nephou, on Flickr


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Hum, hum...


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2011)

Certes.
Mais mon intention consistait juste à rappeler une règle de français.
Pas de le mettre sur la voie d'une pédanterie technique.


----------



## nemekas (2 Mars 2011)

La petite du soir :

Déforestation dans les Cévennes 

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5176/5490609112_871386ab4b_z.jpg


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

332.23 Ko (340205 octets)&#8230;
Ça devient fatiguant cette manie de ne pas respecter les consignes de post...


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2011)

C&#8217;est parce que t&#8217;es beaucoup trop gentil. 

----------


----------



## joanes (2 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Picouto (3 Mars 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Plait-il?
> 
> Note qu'avec un coup de bol ce soir lors de la prochaine keynote, il vont sortir des nouveaux écrans, et tu vas pouvoir regarder les images correctement. Il n'y a pas d'accentuation sur cette image.
> Ni le boitier ni le caillou ne m'oblige à en user. Surtout à 200 isos.


Ah ben merde !
Y a une configuration minimum requise maintenant pour venir sur macgé ? Si un iMac ne fait pas l'affaire, c'est quoi la norme ? Eizo ?
ou alors 
http://www.vodkaster.com/Films/Les-Bronzes-font-du-ski/15924

Je reviendrai avec une photo quand j'aurai la config requise.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2011)

Vous êtes sur le fil du rasoir...
Attention aux chutes...

Le quart d'heure de critiques d'hier, était le bienvenu, ne gâchez pas tout en poussant trop loin...
Photos, critiques, photos, une blague de temps en temps, photos, critiques, etc...
Pour le reste il y'a les MP, les messages visiteurs et le pré...


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2011)

Mousse au balcon bière à foison ?







clic-image blah blah blah
iPhone 3Gs + Lo-Mob

Et oui, j'ai fait exprès à ne pas mettre la taille au dessus (197ko) même si mon ego trouve que poster une petite vignette comme ça est ridicule. Mais j'aime ce petit coin de verdure alors

Et je voulais pas faire chmur le tirhum
​


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2011)




----------



## nemekas (3 Mars 2011)

Un p'tit coin tranquille dans les gorges du Verdon.

Clic sur l'image pour plus gros et plus beau


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> Clic sur l'image pour plus gros et plus beau



Pourquoi gros rimerait avec beau ?... Ce n'est pas le cas ici en tous cas...

Relis ce que disait khyu plus haut



> Une photo, ça te transporte. Sur 300 pixel de large ou 3000. T'as pas besoin de te justifier. C'est là et c'est tout.
> Avec 150Ko, 800 pixels de long, toutes les photos du wordpress, de Nachtwey ou d'Elmut mettent tout le monde d'accord. Ca déboite.



​


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Nemekas parle de la beauté de son sujet : les Gorges du Verdon. Ainsi, il expose par la photographie la beauté de son sujet et nous invite à voir de plus près son sujet. Il n'est pas question chez lui, à priori, de faire une magnifique photographie techniqement impécable. 

Dans vos remarques, vous oubliez systématiquement les intentions des posteurs.
Ou quand ils les évoquent, vous leur faîte comprendre que ce ne sont pas les bonnes.
En fait, ils n'ont juste pas de prétention et vous leur en faite le reproche...

Je ne souhaite donner de leçon de photographie à personne, et donc je ne posterais pas de photographie.
Par contre ces commentaires déplacés m'agacent et je tenais à le dire.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> *Prétention et photographie #1
> 
> *Nemekas parle de la beauté de son sujet : les Gorges du Verdon.


Attention...
Aux leçons sans photographie(s)...




collodion a dit:


> Je ne souhaite donner de leçon de photographie à personne, et donc je ne posterais pas de photographie.
> Par contre ces commentaires déplacés m'agacent et je tenais à le dire.


C'est fait... 
Maintenant, si tu veux reposter ici, il faudra bien montrer quelques images, merci&#8230; 
Il n'y aura donc pas de "Prétention et photographie #2"...


----------



## momo-fr (4 Mars 2011)

Rappel






 :rateau: ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> Un p'tit coin tranquille dans les gorges du Verdon.
> 
> Clic sur l'image pour plus gros et plus



Ouais, c'est vrai qu'en grand on voit bien mieux que ça penche.


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2011)

T + 2 minutes 


​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Mars 2011)

Lever du jour depuis les collines surplombant le village de Rougon




​


----------



## nemekas (4 Mars 2011)

> Pourquoi gros rimerait avec beau ?... Ce n'est pas le cas ici en tous cas...



Parce ce qu'en plus "gros", on voit mieux l'image, c'est tout bête.

Et désolé si ce petit coin bucolique et tranquille ne te plais pas, moi par contre il me fait rêver et me transporte loin de mon quotidiens fait entre autre de tôles et de bruit.



> Ouais, c'est vrai qu'en grand on voit bien mieux que ça penche.



Géographie du terrain, pour trouver du plat dans ce coin faut chercher un rude moment.
Et perso, je préfère les tons verdâtres de ces eaux aux tons verdâtres d'autres cours d'eaux.

Et sinon pour continuer dans l'eau, les rochers et le vert, mais cette fois dans l'Aubrac


----------



## vleroy (4 Mars 2011)

je lève le main droite et je dis :"je le jure"*

* nemekas n'est pas un deuxième pseudo


----------



## schwebb (4 Mars 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (5 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2011)

La Grande-duchesse de Luxembourg en visite à la Clinique Pédiatrique du CHL.
Première fois que je prends des images avec autant de "concurrence". (presse luxembourgeoise)
Assez content du résultat. J'aime beaucoup celle-ci, car il y avait un double impératif, rendre compte de l'empathie de la Grande-Duchesse sans rendre reconnaissables les jeunes patients du service de Pédopsychiatrie. (galerie visible ici.)


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> This photo is currently unavailable. FLICKR



Moi je les trouve reposantes, ces productions. Un peu répétitives, peut-être


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mars 2011)

Monter, descendre au Louvre






​


----------



## schwebb (5 Mars 2011)




----------



## oligo (6 Mars 2011)




----------



## ziommm (6 Mars 2011)

Le premier feu d'artifice du premier carnaval de la saison, ici, dans la région du centre.​


----------



## lmmm (7 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

.


----------



## Chococed (7 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai mon reflex depuis un jour, je n'y connais absolument rien en photos ni retouche photos, donc soyez indulgent (c'est mon premier post)






Passage souterrain dans Béziers​


----------



## jugnin (7 Mars 2011)

Chococed a dit:


>



Y&#8217;a un juste un */* de trop qui traine à la fin de l&#8217;adresse de ton image. Tu peux éditer ton message avec le bouton «*éditer*». (C&#8217;est bien foutu, hein ? )


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Mars 2011)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> ​



Géant


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2011)

La drogue c'est mal!


----------



## Fìx (8 Mars 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Géant



C'est un effet d'optique. J'pense pas qu'il dépasse les 8-10 cm en fait...


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mars 2011)




----------



## vleroy (8 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mars 2011)

@Vleroy : 

Sublime  
Tu l'as prise avec quoi comme matériel pour avoir cette pdc ?


----------



## vleroy (8 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Tu l'as prise avec quoi comme matériel pour avoir cette pdc ?



un 5D mark II monté du 24/70 2,8 USM série L que j'ai emprunté au paternel pour faire un comparatif avec mon propre boitier. J'ai mis un comparatif en ligne sur mon blog ;-) Mais le 5D reste un bon boitier


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (9 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## cornelie (9 Mars 2011)

s


----------



## lmmm (10 Mars 2011)




----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2011)

Tu vas me faire le plaisir de ne pas recommencer à ouvrir des sujets à répétition, s'il te plaît... 
(inutile de me répondre sur ce fil)


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2011)

Etonnant, ça me rappelle quelque chose... :rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Etonnant, ça me rappelle quelque chose... :rateau:



Hmmm!  Mais c'est là qu'on voit que le boîtier n'est pas le même!


----------



## Fìx (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Etonnant, ça me rappelle quelque chose... :rateau:



Rien d'étonnant pourtant, y'a un printemps chaque année.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Etonnant, ça me rappelle quelque chose... :rateau:





Fìx a dit:


> Rien d'étonnant pourtant, y'a un printemps chaque année.


Et alors ?!... 
:soupir:


----------



## GroDan (10 Mars 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5515976912_aba48a8e04_z.jpg
Le Paramat (1963) est un petit boitier de chez Agfa. Il a la  particularité de faire du 1/2 format, soit des vues de 18x24 mm. Il  oblige à créer une association entre 2 images, le résultat est plus ou  moins heureux ! Trouver 3&#8364; sur le banc d'une brocante, il permet de faire 72 vues sur un 36 pauses. Vincent, j'écrase tous tes tests...​


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5298/5515977382_85fa0e51f9_z.jpg
Bien sûr, il a un petit défaut, celui de ne pas avoir une bague de mise au point très ergonomique et comme la distance se fait à l'estimation...parfois on a tendance a oublier de faire le point :love:.
Zut ! Je trangresse les règles, là ! C'est une série, non ?​


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> Zut ! Je trangresse les règles, là ! C'est une série, non ?​





tirhum a dit:


> On va finir par effacer,  systématiquement, les posts dont les photos  dépassent le poids  autorisé; c'est ce que vous voulez ?!...
> (je ne parle pas que pour ari)...
> Une p'tite vérification après avoir posté, please, merci.


 


tirhum a dit:


> 332.23 Ko (340205 octets)
> Ça devient fatiguant cette manie de ne pas respecter les consignes de post...


On va finir par ne plus se répéter


----------



## Chococed (12 Mars 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Mars 2011)

Piliers en basses eaux








​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## cornelie (13 Mars 2011)




----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2011)

_round midnight_ by Nephou, on Flickr®​


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Mars 2011)

;-)







.

*En plus grand...*​
.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mars 2011)

La toile à matelas






​


----------



## Chococed (13 Mars 2011)

Mer déchainée dans l'Aude​


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## Chococed (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Mars 2011)

Quand la lumière est là, ne pas hésiter






  ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (15 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Chococed (15 Mars 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (15 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Chococed (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## TAGA (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Moi, quand j'étais gosse, au monsieur des PTT contre une pièce de deux francs, ma mère elle prenait toujours celui avec les chatons.

Mais les chiens, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## vleroy (16 Mars 2011)

​

@ponk : le chien, c'est le meilleur ami de l'homme, alors poupoune


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> @ponk : le chien, c'est le meilleur ami de l'homme, alors poupoune



Nan, c'est le chat...


----------



## SirDeck (16 Mars 2011)

.








.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## IP (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2011)

_
(click pour voir la série)_​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

D'habitude je ne suis pas un fan des explications de photo, mais là je dois avouer que je ne rechignerais pas sur un petit laïus.

Vu de ma fenêtre de pas pro du tout, il y a quand même un paquet de truc qui me sautent au nez : c'est terne et gris au point de vue lumière et couleur, le cadrage est bizarre avec le robinet et la déco coupés à droite, les lignes de fuite des carreaux donnent une impression de ça penche à gauche pas très agréable, il y a une espèce de tâche jaune à gauche du manche du couteau on focalise dessus, on se demande ce que c'est, l'ananas... ben c'est un ananas, quoi, pas particulièrement affolant...

Bref, je ne comprend pas du tout quel est l'intérêt de cette photo.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

Ce qui aurait pu être marrant sur cette série...
(j'ai bien dit, "aurait pu"...)
C'est d'avoir une narration graphique, je m'explique... 
Opposer l'ananas au décor : un décor intangible, en laissant le couteau posé de la même façon sur les 4 images et mettre d'autres éléments de décor pour forcer le trait; que l'&#339;il aie une impression d'une chose figée...
(virer la cuillère image4, que le bac évier soit toujours le même : pas d'épluchures, etc...)
Par opposition à l'ananas entier au départ qui finit en tranches : seul élément qui évolue...
Et surtout, avoir exactement le même cadrage au mn près sur les quatre photos et que tous les éléments de décor soient, eux aussi, au mn près à la même place sur les quatre images...
Comme un gif, quoi, mais pas animé !...


----------



## joanes (17 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (18 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (19 Mars 2011)

Terre nourricière






​


----------



## TAGA (20 Mars 2011)

FONTAINEBLEU 

D200, 70-200mm 2,8 VRII, 1/250s, ISO:250, F/11 (Traitement avec NIX HDR efex pro)





Donc voila


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

J'aime assez, mais lis d'abord les règles : une par jour et 150ko maxi...


----------



## TAGA (20 Mars 2011)

Oups.... Voila


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2011)

@Taga: en quoi le HDR se justifie sur le plan technique? Tu as combien d'écart entre tes hautes et basses lumières? Sur un D200, et vu la scène cela se récupère avec l'outil dligthing sans avoir besoin de passer par du HDR. L'emploi du mot HDR et l'emploi d'un pseudo HDR n'est pas justifié.
Par ailleurs, tu as bracketé (plusieurs prises de vue à différentes expositions autour de l'expo moyenne)? cela m'étonnerait. Tu as donc pas fait du HDR mais du tonemapping sur une seule image. A défaut où était l'intérêt?
Les tâches sur le capteur sont magnifiées par le tonal contraste. Avec des jolis halos, bref, non 
si tu vas en cuisine (le fil), il y a de la littérature sur le sujet HDR ou digital blending


----------



## TAGA (20 Mars 2011)

Je ne croie pas avoir dits que j'avais fais du HDR ?????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

TAGA a dit:


> FONTAINEBLEU
> 
> D200, 70-200mm 2,8 VRII, 1/250s, ISO:250, F/11 (Traitement avec NIX HDR efex pro)
> 
> ...



.


----------



## TAGA (20 Mars 2011)

Oui ses le* logiciel *utiliser mais je n'est pas dits que j'avais utiliser a technique du HDR...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Un effort sur l'orthographe serait bienvenue .


----------



## plovemax (20 Mars 2011)

edit grilled et pas le temps de remettre autre chose
---- 
Pour ne pas que floodre


----------



## TAGA (20 Mars 2011)

Comme j'ai dit plus haut et je vais me répéter ces le logiciel qui se nomme ainsi


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2011)

TAGA a dit:


> Comme j'ai dit plus haut et je vais me répéter ces le logiciel qui se nomme ainsi



je dis peut être une connerie, mais pour avoir testé le logiciel dont tu parles, il s'agit d'un plugin, ce n'est pas un soft indépendant. Donc, tu confirmes ce que je vois de l'image et qui se reflète dans les exifs, tu as fait du tonemapping (ce qui décompresse un vrai HDR pour le rendre lisible sur nos écrans). Le nom du soft a peu d'importance en fait. L'étape est la même dans tous les logiciels de HDR, (sauf l'algoryhtme, juste le principe)

D'où la deuxième question : quel intérêt? Ta photo est- elle plus magnifique avec cet effet là?
Ce qui fait souvent un mauvais HDR, c'est l'usage du tonemapping poussé dans ses limites. Un bon HDR comme disait Yvos, il y a déjà deux ans, cela ne doit pas se voir, d'où la nécessité d'utiliser le tonemapping avec finesse. Mais sur un seul cliché, je n'en vois que très peu d'intérêt encore moins en noir et blanc.

Illustration inverse de mon propos : (c'est un vrai HDR et forcément du tonemapping doucement dosé)





PS: d'ailleurs ce plugin dans 90% des cas reste très inférieur à son précurseur qu'est photomatix. On lui concédera la technologie Upoint (méthode de sélection d'une zone) très appréciable mais qui n'impressionnera pas les Nikonistes qui le pratiquent déjà intensément dans CaptureNX  A mon sens, un bon HDR dans photomatix Pro sur des tiff et pas des raws, un léger tonemapping, et des corrections sélectives sont souvent plus intéressantes ​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mars 2011)

Les feux tricolores







Par ici pour voir en grand​


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2011)

Tone mapping


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mars 2011)

.
.


​.
.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2011)




----------



## Craquounette (20 Mars 2011)

Avant de poster dans un nouveau fil, lis les règles. Elles se trouvent au début du fil


----------



## -Loupi (20 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## boninmi (20 Mars 2011)




----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

eh bin, moi aussi je fais dans l'animalier du coup&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Un peu moins crade ....


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

T'es bien suisse toi... 

la photo fait parti d'un projet en cours dont on peut voir des images sur flickr (toutes ne survivront pas)


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2011)




----------



## schwebb (21 Mars 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (21 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> eh bin, moi aussi je fais dans l'animalier du coup
> 
> []http://netivot.free.fr/macgeneration/drisse.jpg[/]​



Euh, Alèm... personne n'ose te le dire mais... je crains qu'il ait quelques poussières sur le capteur...


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Mars 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> Euh, Alèm... personne n'ose te le dire mais... je crains qu'il ait quelques poussières sur le capteur...



Moi je lui ai dit mais discrètement, par MP....Je lui en ai dit d'autres....Sur la valeur du cadrage...le choix de la sensibilité ...etc....etc....
On voit là que le photographe est un néophyte....mais bon, on est tous passé par là.


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2011)

N'oubliez pas de poster des photos, de temps en temps...
(tout d'même !)


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mars 2011)

.








.​


----------



## onmyplanet (22 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> Euh, Alèm... personne n'ose te le dire mais... je crains qu'il ait quelques poussières sur le capteur...





Jose Culot a dit:


> Moi je lui ai dit mais discrètement, par MP....Je lui en ai dit d'autres....Sur la valeur du cadrage...le choix de la sensibilité ...etc....etc....
> On voit là que le photographe est un néophyte....mais bon, on est tous passé par là.



José, je n'ai pas reçu ton MP. (pour des raisons complexes)

attendez à voir pire dans les jours qui viennent, je viens de commander un grand-angle qui va vignetter encore plus (ps : j'utilise un dispositif optique un poil complexe pour faire ce travail mais j'aime bien)


----------



## vleroy (22 Mars 2011)

Tu crois que c'est l'angle qui va te donner plus de vignettage plutôt que l'ouverture max du caillou primaire?  



​


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2011)

Pour les "joutes" techniques -> here.


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

ce n'est pas l'ouverture de l'objo qui donne le vignettage sur mon image mais la lentille de Fresnel. (ceci dit, l'objo ne couvre pas le 6X6 déjà&#8230; merci la Chine ! )
non, j'ai acheté le grand-angle pour autre chose mais je vais m'en servir aussi pour ce genre d'image ! 
je reviens avec une image msieur le modo, j'aime pas causer des images&#8230; j'préfère les faire !


----------



## Raf (22 Mars 2011)

Elle pourra resservir celle là ! ​


----------



## 'chon (23 Mars 2011)

Alain Dister .. Mick, Paul & Joe in Paris 1977





Touchez si affinité
​Mon écran me lâche..   pas certaine du résultat, à l'aveugle donc..  ​ ​


----------



## lmmm (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

.


----------



## BS0D (25 Mars 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2011)

Cervin, Dent d'Hérens, Tête de Valpelline, Tête Blanche et Dent Blanche.
​


----------



## vleroy (25 Mars 2011)

​
_si, c'est le brut_


----------



## mfay (26 Mars 2011)

Un ptit montagnard:




​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mars 2011)

Le gars sur un banc


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2011)




----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Mars 2011)

;-)






Plus grand...​
.


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Mars 2011)

​[


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (29 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (29 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## oligo (29 Mars 2011)

Premier film Test en couleur... C'est encore loin d'être parfait, mais j'ai tout à apprendre en argentique! Qui plus est en moyen format...:rose::rose:




​


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## schwebb (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## GroDan (30 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## Agrippa II (30 Mars 2011)

Un Rouge-queue au coeur d'un Prunus Serrulata






Photo rectifiée (taille et poids  )


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

ce serait bien de lire les premiers messages des sujets&#8230; des fois&#8230; surtout que comme je l'ai rédigé, je me dis que 5 ans après, ça n'a servi à rien.


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2011)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Un Rouge-queue au coeur d'un Prunus Serrulata


Niveau taille (pixels) c'est bon, mais...
C'est au niveau poids (Ko) que ça ne l'est plus...


----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ce serait bien de lire les premiers messages des sujets des fois surtout que comme je l'ai rédigé, je me dis que 5 ans après, ça n'a servi à rien.




règles adaptées au modem 56k et aux écrans 15"   :love::love::love:


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

joanes a dit:


> règles adaptées au modem 56k et aux écrans 15"   :love::love::love:



ça tombe bien, je surfe la moitié du temps depuis un 11" MacBook Air&#8230; 


ps : et t'as oublié un truc : règle adaptée à l'affichage propre des forums&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) * ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

_(Click for hires)_​


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## IP (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## joanes (2 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (2 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Avril 2011)




----------



## TAGA (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## joanes (3 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## mfay (3 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (5 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Craquounette (5 Avril 2011)

.
.


​.
.


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2011)

Un moment d'exception pour un trekker de base,
Star Trek TOS en bobine et la salle de projection qui va avec
 énorme ! 





(clic-image si vous voulez voir la bobine d'_Histoire d'Ô_  ​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Avril 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2011)

Euh, t'as oublié une tache verte sur ta photo...


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Euh, t'as oublié une tache verte sur ta photo...



Je me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc qui allait pas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


>


On sent que c'est pas loin des Vosges, les places sont en pente.


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2011)

Carnaval de Limoux 2011, sortie en commun de toutes les bandes (ici les Encantados)


----------



## ranxerox (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On sent que c'est pas loin des Vosges, les places sont en pente.



J'en ai des Vosges, si tu aimes cela


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On sent que c'est pas loin des Vosges, les places sont en pente.


 
Des critiques négatives, toujours des critiques négatives dans ce fil !
Est-ce que je fais remarquer que les couleurs sont quand même super ternes avec un ciel tout brûlé ?
Bah nan.
Je me tais.
Je laisse filer.
Parce que c'est pas grave, au fond - et puis, je fais pas mieux, alors ma bouche, hein ! C'est pas parce que je ne les montre pas que j'en ai pas plein aussi, des photos banales !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est pas parce que je ne les montre pas que j'en ai pas plein aussi, des photos banales !



Ah oui mais nan.
Si parmi tes photos banales tu en trouve une plus belle que les autres tu as le droit (si ce n'est le devoir) de la poster. 
Et ce une fois par jour c'est à dire au même rythme que la défécation des gens bien portants qui manges 5 fruits et légumes par jour.


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2011)

Stop&#8230;
On ne remets pas le couvert&#8230;


----------



## DeepDark (7 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Ça penche toujours autant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ça penche toujours autant



C'est vrai, je fais avec depuis toujours (astigmatisme). Il est vrai que je pourrai redresser les images  du moins essayer en fermant un oeil  

Sinon que dire de cela : > http://www.vincentdidier.net/article-photos-penchees-de-san-francisco--37544034.html


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Sinon que dire de cela : > http://www.vincentdidier.net/article-photos-penchees-de-san-francisco--37544034.html


J'en dis que c'est volontaire et parfaitement maitrisé ce qui est totalement différent.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'en dis que c'est volontaire et parfaitement maitrisé ce qui est totalement différent.



Erreur de newbee......to delete !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Erreur de newbee......to delete !



Pourquoi pas ... old bee


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'en dis que c'est volontaire et parfaitement maitrisé ce qui est totalement différent.



Donc, on en déduit que tu considère que le résultat importe peu, seules comptent l'intention et la maîtrise ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> C'est vrai, je fais avec depuis toujours (astigmatisme). Il est vrai que je pourrai redresser les images  du moins essayer en fermant un oeil
> 
> Sinon que dire de cela : > http://www.vincentdidier.net/article-photos-penchees-de-san-francisco--37544034.html



Je ne sais ce qu'il en est de P.S. ou Aperture, mais L.R. propose un niveau : tu tires un trait sur ton horizon et hop, magique, il devient "horizontal".


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2011)

Maîtriser l'horizon...



​


PS: il n'y a pas que l'horizon qui coince. A vouloir tout avoir sur la même prise, aucune des 3 possibilités qu'offre l'endroit n'est finalement aboutie. Son idée de balade qui part en diagonale pouvait être séduisante mais alors pourquoi la couper à droite? Le château au fond? pas mis en valeur, antenne coupée, manque du ciel. La mer? oui mais alors en dehors de l'horizon, fallait échapper l'allée. Il ne s'agit que d'un avis bien sûr


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je ne sais ce qu'il en est de P.S. ou Aperture, mais L.R. propose un niveau : tu tires un trait sur ton horizon et hop, magique, il devient "horizontal".


Effectivement, ca ne mange pas de pain et c'est rapide. 
Au pire si tu veux checker l'horizon, poste ta photo sur MacGé et tu scrolles jusqu'à ton bas de page qui te servira d'horizon. 

J'imagine d'ailleurs que même Vincent Didier a utilisé son niveau...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, on en déduit que tu considère que le résultat importe peu, seules comptent l'intention et la maîtrise ?


Sauf que dans le cas du site mis en line, non seulement l'intention et la maîtrise sont bonnes, mais aussi et surtout le résultat.
C'est pensé, bien fait et esthétique.
On ne peut pas en dire autant des photos de vacances penchées de notre ami (ou pas)
La preuve, regarde la photo de VLeroy qui suit. Là aussi c'est maîtrisé et le résultat est là également.


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Ça va ?!...


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> C'est vrai, je fais avec depuis toujours (astigmatisme). Il est vrai que je pourrai redresser les images  du moins essayer en fermant un oeil
> 
> Sinon que dire de cela : > http://www.vincentdidier.net/article-photos-penchees-de-san-francisco--37544034.html



j'adore les gens qui pour se défendre de leur totale incompréhension d'un domaine s'appuie sur quelqu'un qui le maitrise totalement.
je suis aussi astigmate, je suis aussi dyslexique, je suis aussi atopique, je suis aussi cancéreux, je suis aussi très très con mais je n'ai aucune preuve que quoique ce soit là-dedans influe réellement dans mes photos ! 



jpmiss a dit:


> J'en dis que c'est volontaire et parfaitement maitrisé ce qui est totalement différent.






Dendrimere a dit:


> Erreur de newbee......to delete !


:love: :love: :love:




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, on en déduit que tu considère que le résultat importe peu, seules comptent l'intention et la maîtrise ?



tu ne sais pas lire Pascal, encore une fois. Au contraire, si j'en lis jpmiss, c'est le résultat ET l'intention maitrisée qui importe. La maitrise technique, on s'en bat les couilles ! c'est bien, ça fait plaisir aux nioubes !  
(j'en prends la preuve des photos de jpmiss sur son flickr qui sont superbement bien maitrisées mais plus conventionnelles et donc moins intéressantes que celle qu'il a posté ici -> ce qui prouve l'intérêt qu'il porte à ce fil au contraire de biens des gens !  )

alors parlons technique. les images de Vincent Didier sont "assumées", elles sont faites pour troubler le sens du regard. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de Chailleron6 qui sont des erreurs de composition, il poste des photos qui lui parlent mais qui ne parlent qu'à lui. Ce serait bien de vous poser la question de savoir si l'image parle aux autres. Parce que si elle ne parle qu'à vous, elle ne parlera jamais qu'à vous (sauf dans 70 ans quand elle sera le reflet historique d'une situation ou d'un animal disparus&#8230;  mais vous serez morts !  )

posez-vous des questions sur le fait qu'une "image marche" ! Pourquoi la photo du drogué niçois et pourquoi la photo du castor daltonien vous troue d'autres orifices, là est la question&#8230;

en parlant de trou&#8230; et parce que le blabla en photographie me gonfle à un point pire que parler de cul après avoir baisé&#8230;   



en un clic sur fond noir​
voilà, parce que les règles doivent être provoquées sous-textuellement ! 

edit : désolé tiponch' :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'adore les gens qui pour se défendre de leur totale incompréhension d'un domaine s'appuie sur quelqu'un qui le maitrise totalement.
> je suis aussi astigmate, je suis aussi dyslexique, je suis aussi atopique, je suis aussi cancéreux, je suis aussi très très con mais je n'ai aucune preuve que quoique ce soit là-dedans influe réellement dans mes photos !
> 
> 
> ...



Voila
La preuve par l'exemple.
Un trou, c'est con.
Mais pris en photo par Rémi, c'est beau et ça laisse quelque chose. :love: 

J'arrête, titi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ... le blabla en photographie me gonfle à un point pire que parler de cul après avoir baisé&#8230;



à mettre dans un nouveau fil "pas de blabla, rien que vos photos après l'amour"...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Bien...
Discussion intéressante dont il faudrait tirer parti pour les (vos) photos à venir...
Maintenant si vous pouviez... insérer... quelques images dans vos posts... à venir... 
Je ne vous empêche pas de discuter, mais il me faut des photos, aussi... 
(j'ai dit discuter, pas flooder!...)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Putain d'horizon !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> PS: il n'y a pas que l'horizon qui coince. A vouloir tout avoir sur la même prise, aucune des 3 possibilités qu'offre l'endroit n'est finalement aboutie. Son idée de balade qui part en diagonale pouvait être séduisante mais alors pourquoi la couper à droite? Le château au fond? pas mis en valeur, antenne coupée, manque du ciel. La mer? oui mais alors en dehors de l'horizon, fallait échapper l'allée. Il ne s'agit que d'un avis bien sûr



En plus y'a une grosse tache sur le capteur 

alèm  :love:


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> En plus y'a une grosse tache sur le capteur
> 
> alèm  :love:



oui mais c'est comme l'horizon, ça c'est du post traitement, ce que je soulignais et qu'Alèm soulignait également d'une façon plus générale, c'est que la composition dès la prise de vue coince. Mais notre ami, va probablement tirer profit des deux niveaux de retour qui lui ont été offert ce matin


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2011)

Bon, faut arrêter avec ça, ménant, que l'horizon penche parfois, c'est normal, hein !


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Ne pas pousser _Mémé_ dans les orties...


----------



## Nathalex (8 Avril 2011)

(Première fois que je suis si content du résultat avec un flash !)
​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je ne sais ce qu'il en est de P.S. ou Aperture, mais L.R. propose un niveau : tu tires un trait sur ton horizon et hop, magique, il devient "horizontal".



Je crois que je vais passer sur L.R ... merci du conseil  et redresser certaines photos


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2011)

Des fois, ça penche dans tous les sens


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

​Des fois, ça penche moins ...


----------



## mfay (9 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas ma plus belle photo au niveau photographique, mais c'est ma plus belle photo au niveau gustatif 
Rien qu'à la regarder, j'ai FFAAAAAIIIMMMMMM ! (Croutes d'Avoriaz en plein soleil sur les pistes).




Attention, le post, c'est "vos plus belles photos". Ca n'est pas "Vos plus belles photos à condition que vous ne soyez pas nul et que vous maitrisiez Lightroom ou aperture et que vous savez remettre droit un horizon". C'est ouvert à tous  Mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il faut poster tous les jours (un brin de sélection c'est mieux).​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Même un Quick donnerait plus envie .


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Même un Quick donnerait plus envie .



Ben, justement elle donne envie, et c'est ce qu'on demande à une photo de bouffe. C'est d'ailleurs un des sujets les plus difficiles à aborder. Souvent, un plat pris à l'arrache apparaît fade, dégoulinant, et froid. Ça n'est pas le cas ici, même si la photo n'est pas autrement originale.

PPF. Hier après-midi.


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Avril 2011)

Profondeur de champ  ????


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Même un Quick donnerait plus envie .





Jose Culot a dit:


> Profondeur de champ  ????


Bon... :soupir:
(bis repetita)

Il va falloir penser à soigner votre prose et à nous pondre des "trucs" plus intelligibles (intelligents ?) et un peu plus argumentés...
À défaut de soin sur votre prose; nous soignerons vos posts...


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon... :soupir:
> (bis repetita)
> 
> Il va falloir penser à soigner votre prose et à nous pondre des "trucs" plus intelligibles (intelligents ?) et un peu plus argumentés...



En agrandissant un peu cette photo (banale et honnête pour un souvenir de passage) on voit qu'elle n'est pas nette ...sauf une partie de la clôture grillagée qui se situe en arrière de l'arbre de droite; Conclusion ce n'est pas un bougé de la part du photographe mais un défaut de qualité  de l'appareil photo qui probablement est un compact quelconque... même l'infini n'est pas net..
Je ne sais pas si c'est intelligent... mais je crois que c'est argumenté.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> En agrandissant un peu cette photo (banale et honnête pour un souvenir de passage) on voit qu'elle n'est pas nette ...sauf une partie de la clôture grillagée qui se situe en arrière de l'arbre de droite; Conclusion ce n'est pas un bougé de la part du photographe mais un défaut de qualité  de l'appareil photo qui probablement est un compact quelconque... même l'infini n'est pas net..
> Je ne sais pas si c'est intelligent... mais je crois que c'est argumenté.



Tu sais très bien de quel appareil il s'agit, puisque je t'ai dit par MP que c'était un iPhone 3GS.

Banane!


----------



## ParkerMac (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Pour une fois que ça concerne un oldbee ... Ce qui compte, c'est qu'il aime sa photo


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2011)

On passe à autre chose, siouplaît ?!&#8230; :re-soupir:


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2011)

chez moi aussi ça penche&#8230; 




:love: :soupir: :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2011)

L'été ce fait attendre






​


----------



## cornelie (10 Avril 2011)




----------



## mado (10 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Avril 2011)

Pourtant j'avions rien bu&#8230; pour une fois&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (10 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2011)

Carnaval de Limoux 2011 : Las Fennos (les Femmes)


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Avril 2011)




----------



## GroDan (11 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## IP (11 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2011)

​
Intéressant couple émulsion/révélo qui donne des rendus très poétiques, sur A4 en fine art, c'est juste :love: Quelques clichés regroupés là 

_@Dan : bah qu'est-ce qui t'arrive?  un halo comme ça, c'est comme un avant suicide _


----------



## esope (11 Avril 2011)

​


@Vleroy -> les pétouilles elles y sont aussi sur le A4 fine art


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2011)

_Man Ray disait : "Est-ce qu'on demande à un peintre quels pinceaux il utilise ?"_


----------



## vleroy (12 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _Man Ray disait : "Est-ce qu'on demande à un peintre quels pinceaux il utilise ?"_



Man Ray dans sa période subversive ne travaillait pas seul et échangeait avec ses petits camarades de jeu. Comme on peut le faire également ici sans avoir de prétention aucune. L'expo à Pompidou sur les subversifs était d'ailleurs troublante


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Comme on peut le faire également ici sans avoir de prétention aucune.



Sans déconner ! :rateau:


----------



## oligo (12 Avril 2011)

Inutile maintenant!


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Sans déconner ! :rateau:





oligo a dit:


> Pffff... et ça y est, ça va encore recommencer...
> 
> C'est fou comme ça parle sur cette page _photos....
> 
> _entre ceux qui postent tous les jours et  ceux qui trollent dès qu'ils le peuvent, ça commence à devenir   n'importe quoi ce fil... Dommage!



Bon alors... 
Quand ce n'est pas l'un qui vient chercher l'autre, on s'ennuie ?!...
Les affinités et les tolérances sélectives, ça commence à nous fatiguer...
Entre ceux qui se plaignent d'être persécuté, mais ne peuvent pas s'en passer...
Ceux qui bondissent sur tout ce qui bougent et qui savent que finalement ça ne sert à rien...
Tout ce fatras de gens qui aiment bien se chercher...


vleroy a dit:


> le reste ce ne sont que des petites luttes  intestines qui amusent les gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre à cette  heure là, et dont je suis ce soir



Stop.
Si vous avez envie de jouer; pas moi, j'ai autre chose à faire.
Je n'ai qu'un seul geste à faire pour vous empêcher de jouer ici...

Attention à vous, si vous postez derrière mon message avec autre chose qu'une photo (sans commentaire, la photo&#8230 !


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention à vous, si vous postez derrière mon message avec autre chose qu'une photo (sans commentaire, la photo) !



ça marche !


----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2011)

Le palais de la Bourse, la brume du miroir d'eau et les passantes






​


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (13 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Kler56 (13 Avril 2011)

_Un oiseau dans le Port de Lorient, hier soir..._

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5500564524_b54b2b4cba_b.jpg


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2011)

Kler56 a dit:


> _Un oiseau dans le Port de Lorient, hier soir..._


Règles du forum "portfolio"...

Bonjour, sinon...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (14 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## björn (15 Avril 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5091/5462257492_69f24e993b_z.jpg


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2011)

Image trop lourde...


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Avril 2011)




----------



## iota (16 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (17 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (18 Avril 2011)

Pas ma première lune ici je pense, mais j'aime la lune .​


----------



## maiwen (18 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## IP (18 Avril 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (19 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)




----------



## ziommm (20 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## ranxerox (20 Avril 2011)




----------



## IP (20 Avril 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lmmm (21 Avril 2011)




----------



## hOlivier (21 Avril 2011)

Rain, then sun.


----------



## momo-fr (21 Avril 2011)

Des voiles de façade







​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2011)

Une photo sur deux regardable sur cette page.. c'est pas si mal...


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une photo sur deux regardable sur cette page.. c'est pas si mal...


Tu es dans jour de bonté


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2011)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Tu es dans jour de bonté



Ou alors j'ai la vue qui baisse avec l'âge


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2011)

Hum, hum...


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une photo sur deux regardable sur cette page.. c'est pas si mal...





Mops Argo a dit:


> Tu es dans jour de bonté





jpmiss a dit:


> Ou alors j'ai la vue qui baisse avec l'âge





tirhum a dit:


> Hum, hum...



ouais, tout pareil ! 





vive les métissages !​


----------



## 'chon (21 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (21 Avril 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2011)

Ah ben on reste à une sur deux (ou plutôt 2 sur une).


----------



## yvos (22 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Avril 2011)

Quand une façade rencontre une autre façade






​


----------



## tantoillane (22 Avril 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Quand une façade rencontre une autre façade


 
:style: 
-------------------------



_clic pour voir en grand_

C'est encore plus beau quand le verre est vide : la diffraction dans le verre, les reflets, ... je ne saurais dire pourquoi   

edit: voilà maitre tirhum, bonne taille, bon poids ...​


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2011)

Tsss, tsss&#8230;
247.24 Ko (253173 octets)&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2011)




----------



## iota (23 Avril 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2011)




----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2011)

_ouais ouais ouais
_


----------



## momo-fr (23 Avril 2011)

Time is money, du moins pour certains






​


----------



## richard-deux (24 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)




----------



## BigEdison (24 Avril 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5148/5627586567_40584265f5_z.jpg


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2011)

_Image trop lourde : 150Ko Max, cf règles dans le post #1. Je retire l'affichage direct_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)




----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2011)

_soit ton fixateur a tourné, soit tu as mal rincé ton tirage ! _


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2011)

Rencontres informelles






​


----------



## boodou (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## mfay (25 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Amok a dit:


> M. le Préfet​


Comme quoi, le gland n'est jamais loin de la feuille de chêne&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Avril 2011)

Le p'tit livreur de bière newyorkais&#8230;






​


----------



## joanes (26 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## boodou (26 Avril 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (27 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## IP (27 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (27 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2011)

je vois double ? :rateau:


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je vois double ? :rateau:



Ceci était un message à caractère informatif 

On poursuit en photos


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Ceci était un message à caractère informatif
> 
> On poursuit en photos



ok !


----------



## momo-fr (28 Avril 2011)

Plein de belles vieilleries






​


----------



## Craquounette (28 Avril 2011)

.
.


.
.


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2011)




----------



## cornelie (28 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)




----------



## joanes (29 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## iota (29 Avril 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2011)

La vigie dans la baie






:rateau:​


----------



## Mr_Krank (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous.





Immeuble des 70's à Bordeaux Mériadeck. Scan d'argentique [Canon AE1, 50mm, 1:1.8, hp5+]
J'ai fait une p'tite boulette en oubliant que j'avais réglé la sensibilité sur 200 ASA d'où le sur-ex. Zéro retouche.​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Avril 2011)




----------



## lmmm (30 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (1 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une photo de NY​


Aahhh quand même


----------



## ziommm (1 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## itako (1 Mai 2011)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2011)

.


----------



## vleroy (3 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2011)

​
J'ai révisé avant de partir


----------



## Mr_Krank (3 Mai 2011)

Scan d'argentique [Canon AE1, Tamron 28~70, HP5+]​


----------



## momo-fr (3 Mai 2011)

Le bridge du soir






Bonsoir :rateau:​


----------



## IP (3 Mai 2011)




----------



## joanes (3 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2011)

_*Et un ballon de rouge, c'est possible?*_​


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai révisé avant de partir



Hé hé ! 

Allez, pour NPF, juste à côté :

http://www.pascalrobin.com/chapitres/ny/images/63.jpg​


----------



## Mr_Krank (4 Mai 2011)

Toujours un scan d'argentique, avec en prime l'ombre du pare soleil de mon 50mm qui en fait est visible si il est mis sur le 28~70. Boulette.​


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Mai 2011)

Torrrevieja la playa del cura.


----------



## onmyplanet (5 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mai 2011)

Sale temps sur Manhattan






​


----------



## cornelie (5 Mai 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (6 Mai 2011)

La "bouche" d'un vieux poêle à charbon dans une usine désaffectée. 
Edit: elle est mieux en couleur en fait.​


----------



## TAGA (6 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (6 Mai 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> vieux poêle à charbon dans une usine désaffectée. ​








Vieux, du poil et bien charbonné, j'ai 

_@khyu : non, c'est à l'arrache et à 40 cm du sujet au milieu de la foule  je lui ai même fait peur :rateau: mais je partage ton avis 
_​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Vieux, du poil et bien charbonné, j'ai



Tu cadrerais un chouillaaa plus bas ?


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## fanougym (7 Mai 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## SirDeck (8 Mai 2011)

.








.​


----------



## 'chon (8 Mai 2011)

Fond de tiroir qui ne sent pas encore le renfermé 
Toujours pas







​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




​


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2011)




----------



## GroDan (9 Mai 2011)

Allez trois semaines de pause, qui dit mieux ?
A noter que les traits dans le ciel, ben, c'est le soleil...sinon pour les pétouilles et les traces de pieds, ben, c'est le charme !


​ clic + grand


----------



## Mr_Krank (9 Mai 2011)




----------



## lmmm (10 Mai 2011)




----------



## wip (10 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Donut's (10 Mai 2011)

Lumière vendéenne 

http://i22.servimg.com/u/f22/12/52/60/75/01_lum10.jpg


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

Bienvenue... 
Par contre il va falloir lire ceci; ton image est trop lourde...
(223.41 Ko (228769 octets)&#8230;
Et corriger ton image...


----------



## Mr Fon (10 Mai 2011)




----------



## Donut's (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bienvenue...
> Par contre il va falloir lire ceci; ton image est trop lourde...
> (223.41 Ko (228769 octets)
> Et corriger ton image...



Autant pour moi, désolé


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (11 Mai 2011)

(en cliquant ça devient plus net)​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2011)

Places






de parking.

Une erreur c'est glissée dans l'image, sauras-tu la trouver ?


​


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Bon...
On va y arriver... 
Fais "maigrir" ton image, steuplé... 
(le poids...)


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

n'empêche , à moins de mettre une photo en 500 pixels et 75 dpi , je vois pas comment descendre à 150 Ko.

on poste des photos ou des timbres ?

et je n'utilise plus photoshop depuis des siècles ( en fait j'ai arrêté avec le 7 et le début de CS ) alors le bouton " exporter pour le web " j'ai pas.


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> n'empêche , à moins de mettre une photo en 500 pixels et 75 dpi , je vois pas comment descendre à 150 Ko.
> 
> on poste des photos ou des timbres ?


Ah ?!...
Comment font donc les z'autres ?!... 
(ceusses qui postent ici&#8230



P.S : toujours trop lourde...
la résolution multimédia, c'est *72* dpi...


----------



## boninmi (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> la résolution multimédia, c'est *72* dpi...


.. et, si je peux me permettre, Photoshop n'est pas indispensable pour faire ça.


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

j'ai mis en 600x600 sur 70 dpi.
J'utilise lightroom depuis le premier.

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/5387/capturedcran20110511162.png


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

Sinon, il y a PortFolioHelper.

[Voix de pub pour une lessive]
Depuis que j'utilise PortFolioHelper, mes photos ne dépassent jamais les 150 Ko et les modos me font des bisous.
[/voix]


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> j'ai mis en 600x600 sur 70 dpi.
> J'utilise lightroom depuis le premier.
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/5387/capturedcran20110511162.png



Taille (pixels)...
Poids (résolution)&#8230;
Et qualité du jpeg&#8230;
Pourquoi ceux qui n'ont pas de logiciels de retouche d'image arrivent quand même à poster des photos "lisibles" ici ?!...
Hmmm ?!...
Je suis désolé, mais tout le monde se conforme aux règles de post, "et pis c'est tout !"...
Je ne peux pas faire une exception sous prétexte que tu n'arrives pas à redimensionner tes images pour ce forum... 
Des conseils pour retouche d'image, photo, etc... il y en a plein le forum...
Il y a toujours une solution... 

Et maintenant retour aux photos et halte au blabla... 

Voilàà : 


PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, il y a PortFolioHelper.
> 
> [Voix de pub pour une lessive]
> Depuis que j'utilise PortFolioHelper, mes photos ne dépassent jamais les 150 Ko et les modos me font des bisous.
> [/voix]




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------

Juste une chose à rajouter...


Azety a dit:


> on poste des photos ou des timbres ?


Ça, ce n'était absolument pas utile, comme réflexion.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> j'ai mis en 600x600 sur 70 dpi.
> J'utilise lightroom depuis le premier.


Ben a parement tu sais toujours pas t'en servir. 
Coche la case "limiter la taille à"


----------



## joanes (11 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

rho je l'avais oublié ce bouton !!!

merci !

[ ultime tentative de justification ]  en général je met 300 dpi, en 800x800 pour le web sinon taille originale pour le labo / client, et je tripote pas trop les options de sortie en fait.

Mais merci ^^


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

On passe à autre chose ?!...


----------



## Mr_Krank (11 Mai 2011)

[Scan d'argentique, Canon AE1, Tamron 28~70mm, hp5+]​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## Azety (12 Mai 2011)

hey vous avez vu , elle fait 120Ko.
J'ai été gentil. J'aurais un bonbon ?


----------



## cornelie (12 Mai 2011)

Ici Grande image


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Nikon D70, 60 Micro-Nikkor 
et un petit lien dans l'image ​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2011)

Dear Monsieur JPmiss,
En ce jour du 12 mai 2011, je vous fais part d'une lettre que vous allez recevoir d'ici peu. Elle provient de mon avocat pour faire valoir mes droits concernant l'inspiration de vos photos.
Très cordialement,
F.J





PS : Par ailleurs, veuillez noter que vous avez omis la photo suivante !!! 

http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/taxisny.jpg​
PS1 : monsieur les modos, étant le caractère odieux de ce monsieur JPmiss qui fait de la contre-facon photographique, je suis dans mon plus simple droit de poster 2 photos afin de prouver ma bonne foi ! (PS1 : Public School 1)


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Dear Monsieur JPmiss,
> En ce jour du 12 mai 2011, je vous fais part d'une lettre que vous allez recevoir d'ici peu. Elle provient de mon avocat pour faire valoir mes droits concernant l'inspiration de vos photos.
> Très cordialement,
> F.J


Cher monsieur Dendrimere, il ne fait aucun doute que depuis que je pratique la photographie numérique vous faites partie du top ten de mes sources d'inspiration.
Vous noterez toutefois que nos deux photos n'ont rien a voir, la vôtre ayant été prise à l'angle de Broadway et de la 7eme avenue tandis que la mienne a été faite sur la 5eme avenue.
Respectueusement. 
J.P.M


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> hey vous avez vu , elle fait 120Ko.
> J'ai été gentil. J'aurais un bonbon ?



Respecter un tant soit peu les règles, ça n'est pas être gentil, c'est juste normal.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> *143 Ko ~ 800px de haut*





Azety a dit:


> hey vous avez vu , elle fait 120Ko.
> J'ai été gentil. J'aurais un bonbon ?


Ou un carton...
À force de remarques (humoristiques ou non), faites attention à ne pas nous user la patience



PonkHead a dit:


> Respecter un tant soit peu les règles, ça n'est pas être gentil, c'est juste normal.


Exact.
Donc, on ne va pas rester indéfiniment sur ce sujet...
On poste dans les règles, point final.
Si ça vous défrise, que vous trouvez que ça ne vous convient pas; libre à vous... de ne pas poster.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2011)

Subway in Manhattan






​


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> nos deux photos n'ont rien a voir, la vôtre ayant été prise à l'angle de Broadway et de la 7eme avenue tandis que la mienne a été faite sur la 5eme avenue.
> Respectueusement.
> J.P.M



Monsieur Dendrimère et, permettez moi : cher ami

Je tiens à vous apporter tout mon soutien, le dénommé Miss étant coutumier du fait. Il n'a d'ailleurs pas hésité, avant de vous plagier honteusement, à faire de même avec une de mes images du pont de Brooklyn postée sur d'autres supports. Le lascar a même poussé le vice jusqu'à m'en informer dans un mail dont la teneur oscillait entre le défi et l'Amokerie.
Croyez bien que je serais à vos côtés lors du futur procès. Mes avocats (Sertekuis & sons, grecs d'origine installés à Manhattan) sont confiants et envisagent une mise à mort du chevelu après, il va sans dire, supplice de l'iPad.

Et pour ne pas flooder, image de suivi de chantier prise ce matin.


----------



## GroDan (13 Mai 2011)

Petit chantier de ce matin itou !



​


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2011)

​
_Photo prise sur la commune des Genêts qui propose probablement l'une des plus belles vues de la Baie du Mont Saint-Michel. Je vous recommande vivement d'aller déjeuner chez François qui devient vite bavard si on parle photo surtout argentique_


----------



## Azety (14 Mai 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> _ Je vous recommande vivement d'aller déjeuner chez François qui devient vite bavard si on parle photo surtout argentique_



ça donne envie !


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## boodou (15 Mai 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2011)

I prefer the ash box






​


----------



## Azety (15 Mai 2011)




----------



## joanes (15 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mai 2011)

.







.​


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Mai 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## cornelie (16 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (16 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (16 Mai 2011)

c'est pas une jolie photo mais je voulais absolument la montrer ^^

j'ai croisé un type qui se baladait sans complexe dans cette tenue.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

C'est pas trop le sujet.


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2011)

_Azety, je te remercie par avance de respecter le sujet : ...plus belles photos, tout ça... Si tu sais que ta photo est HS, ne la poste pas 

Ceci dit, on pourrait rouvrir le fil sur les photos insolites....nan, j'déconne _


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2011)

C'est un scandale! On me sucre mon commentaire fort à propos mais on garde celui du Khyu? Complot! Juste parce que je suis plus grand que lui! 

J'mets une photo mais c'est que pour alèm.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

.


----------



## ziommm (16 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (16 Mai 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _
> Ceci dit, on pourrait rouvrir le fil sur les photos insolites_



... avec la définition parfaite qu'en avait donné WebOliver dans les règles mais c'est du boulot à modérer


----------



## Azety (16 Mai 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _Azety, je te remercie par avance de respecter le sujet : ...plus belles photos, tout ça... Si tu sais que ta photo est HS, ne la poste pas
> 
> Ceci dit, on pourrait rouvrir le fil sur les photos insolites....nan, j'déconne _




message reçu 5/5 !

comment on édite son message par contre ? je trouve pas le bouton EDIT !


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'mets une photo mais c'est que pour alèm.
> 
> on ne cite pas les photos



Ouais bah j'adore !


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> message reçu 5/5 !
> 
> comment on édite son message par contre ? je trouve pas le bouton EDIT !


Tu peux éditer ton message dans un laps de temps de 3h...
Après ce n'est plus possible...


Photos ?!


----------



## Azety (16 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Photos ?!



hein ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> hein ?


... deux, y'a trois parts; tu veux une cuillère ?!&#8230;
(humour vaseux)

Le mot "photos", séparé de deux lignes du reste de mon message,  indiquait donc, à tout le monde, qu'il fallait poster des photos et surtout  arrêter de blablater...
C'est bon ?!&#8230;


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)




----------



## Azety (17 Mai 2011)




----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2011)

remarque à la con

et pour ne pas flooder :




PS : quand tu vas chez quelqu'un que tu ne connais pas, tu  t'essuies les pieds sur son tapis dans le salon et tu files direct chercher une bière dans le frigo ? Il ya des règles ici, des modérateurs (qui ne sont pas là pour "montrer l'exemple" mais pour "faire respecter les règles établies"), des membres inscrits depuis longtemps, tu penses qu'on n'a jamais croisé de nioubes avant toi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2011)

Qu'est-ce qu'il nous veut, le paparazzo, là ? On peut pas avoir un peu d'intimité, moi et ma copine ? :hein: :mouais:


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2011)

Les belles filles sont parfois rêveuses






​


----------



## cornelie (17 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (17 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2011)

360 km/h





clic image blah blah hires
​


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mai 2011)

.
.​ 


.
.​ 

_J'ai pris un cours avec Yvos, il y a qques années pour les lacs penchés, désolée..._ ​


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## lmmm (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (18 Mai 2011)

j'aime bien ton image 
la seule chose qui me gêne c'est cette disparité entre tes jaunes en haut bien pétants :love: et tes verts remplis de noirs voire tes jaunes fadaces plus bas :rose:
diminue les noirs, augmente la vibrance sans trop de saturation et un poil de vignettage pour voir. Accompagne notre oeil, fais lui visiter ton image, remets les lumières là où tu veux nous emmener


----------



## Mr_Krank (18 Mai 2011)

C'est mon nouveau joujou, on me la donné, je dois le restaurer, si vous avez des conseils, je prend. C'est vraiment l'éclate les vieux argentique, y a pas mieux ... C'est tellement "roots". Comment il me tarde de mettre une hp5 dedans et de voir le résultat de cette merveille de miniaturisation. Ouaip, il est un poil plus gros qu'un paquet de clope, pas mal pour un 35mm de 1978.
Comme quoi les LED, c'est pas nouveau. Sinon, je cherche une pile du genre V27PX 5,6v Help.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

> C'est mon nouveau joujou, on me la donné, je dois le restaurer, si vous avez des conseils, je prend. C'est vraiment l'éclate les vieux argentique, y a pas mieux ... C'est tellement "roots". Comment il me tarde de mettre une hp5 dedans et de voir le résultat de cette merveille de miniaturisation. Ouaip, il est un poil plus gros qu'un paquet de clope, pas mal pour un 35mm de 1978.
> Comme quoi les LED, c'est pas nouveau. Sinon, je cherche une pile du genre V27PX 5,6v Help.



Pour tout ça, contacte jeanba3000. El expert ! :style:


----------



## Azety (19 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> photo des pingouins



Non, non et encore non.
Le gars devant, c'est un effet pour boucher notre premier ministre? Parce que tu l'aimes pas? ou juste parce que t'étais pas au bon endroit au bon moment, et que ta photo est loupée?
Je t'accorde que c'est probablement un des genres les plus difficiles mais là, t'es pas dessus 

PNPF : 



​


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (19 Mai 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Non, non et encore non.
> Le gars devant, c'est un effet pour boucher notre premier ministre? Parce que tu l'aimes pas? ou juste parce que t'étais pas au bon endroit au bon moment, et que ta photo est loupée?
> Je t'accorde que c'est probablement un des genres les plus difficiles mais là, t'es pas dessus



... t'es sérieux là ?

j'ai pas eu le choix devait y'avoir 20 mecs à ma gauche à ma droite et derrière moi.
Pire qu'un lâcher de taureaux.

pi au cas où t'aurais pas remarqué , je visais Lagarde. J'adore sa tronche. J'ai bien une légende mais j'ose pas la mettre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Ouais, mais le sujet, c'est vos plus *belles *photos, pas vos photos les plus compliquées à prendre.
Là, elle est quand même pleine d'éléments parasites, ta photo, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> Sinon, je cherche une pile du genre V27PX 5,6v Help.​




Tout ce qu'il faut ici : http://www.1001piles.com/​


----------



## Azety (19 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais le sujet, c'est vos plus *belles *photos, pas vos photos les plus compliquées à prendre.
> Là, elle est quand même pleine d'éléments parasites, ta photo, non ?



Arf oui, mais je pensais que la tronche de Lagarde valait la peine de la garder.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> Arf oui, mais je pensais que la tronche de Lagarde valait la peine de la garder.



Là-dessus, je suis d'accord, elle m'a bien fait rire (une fois mon oeil décollé de l'affreux machin rouge qui parasite à gauche).
Mais tu sais que tu peux "garder" une photo sans la poster ici ?
Le "une par jour" c'est une limite max, pas une obligation.

Et j'ai pas de PPF, désolé, faut être vtheking pour avoir constament une photo sous la main.


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2011)

_ Restez cordiaux dans vos critiques et vos réponses et surtout, poursuivez le débat par mp ou dans vos profil plutôt qu'ici, merci.

Accessoirement, ce sujet peut vous permettre d'aller analyser, critiquer ou défendre des photos aussi longtemps que vous le voulez_


----------



## Azety (19 Mai 2011)

Y'a pas de problème pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)




----------



## cornelie (19 Mai 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Mai 2011)

Wistiti dernier arrivé






:rateau:  :rateau:​


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (19 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## Karlan (20 Mai 2011)

http://nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/05/20/110520111533567795.jpg


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2011)

encore un qui a lu le premier message du sujet !


----------



## Karlan (20 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> encore un qui a lu le premier message du sujet !


OK j'y penserais pour la prochaine photo.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2011)

Très cher Karlan...
Veuillez lire ceci...
Déjà que je viens d'effacer votre message qui contrevenait aux directives de l'autre modérateur de ce lieu...
Veuillez agréer, patati, patata...


Karlan a dit:


> OK j'y penserais pour la prochaine photo.


Nan, tout de suite, steuplé...
Merci...


----------



## asticotboy (20 Mai 2011)

. . .


----------



## lmmm (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## cornelie (21 Mai 2011)




----------



## Azety (21 Mai 2011)




----------



## lmmm (21 Mai 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2011)

A voir certaines têtes, ça va devenir infréquentable ici et si ça enrajoute avec les couleurs isolés, on va sortir en vomissant !​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)




----------



## yvos (22 Mai 2011)




----------



## cornelie (22 Mai 2011)




----------



## lepou (22 Mai 2011)

Un hiver près de chez moi...

P.S. Première contribution !... J'ai bricolé mon fichier (au pif !) pour qu'il soit dans la norme du Portofolio - J'espère que ce sera OK :rose:
À+


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2011)

Publicité






​


----------



## vleroy (24 Mai 2011)

Et pour ceux qui préfèrent les anglaises, c'est par là :love:​


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2011)

Elle a lair trop contente de se faire tirer le portrait, ça fait flipper. 

Sinon, jai plus dappareil jusquà nouvel ordre.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2011)

Les petites fenêtres






Effet tout droit de l'application iPad d'Instagram du prêt à retoucher de nioube j'aime ​


----------



## Azety (24 Mai 2011)

jolie demoiselle vleroy

momo , je trouve instagram plutôt sympathique ^^

à chaque bouse que je fais, hop publiée sur divers sites. Donc un TumblR pour collectionner / blogger ces photos : http://azety.tumblr.com/ . Petits plaisirs de photos instantanées , on se rabat sur le iPhone à défaut du polaroid !


----------



## Raf (24 Mai 2011)

Personnellement je préfère Hipstamatic.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5014/5517962030_5a0b5591ee_z.jpg​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2011)




----------



## Azety (25 Mai 2011)

Raf a dit:


> Personnellement je préfère Hipstamatic.



. . . pas du tout comparable. Hispamatic c'est de la " retouche " pure et dure version iPhone ( donc que des filtres )

donc évidemment plus complet que instagram , qui est non seulement un logiciel de prise de vue, mais de retouche , et SURTOUT : un réseau sociale basé sur FlickR, accessible UNIQUEMENT sur iPhone

C'est sûr que si t'en as rien à carrer du réseau sociale , hispamatic est bien mieux.

Mais à force on s'habitue à être limité en filtres pour laisser place au côté instantané ^^
l'esprit pola.

Perso j'apprécie le fait de voir les instantanés d'une japonaise ou d'un photographe d'Afrique du sud avec la géolocalisation et tout ce qui va avec.
Au pire ta photo tu peux la retoucher dans Hispamatic et l'importer dans instagram 
( car dans instagram on peut laisser la photo d'origine tel quelle est )


----------



## momo-fr (25 Mai 2011)

Un tas au noir






Tu vois Deep, là ce n'est pas de l'Instagram

:rateau: ​


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2011)

Ca c'est du noir  l'inverse pour l'équilibre 



​
_@Momo :_ une qui comporte un peu de bruit numérique


----------



## GroDan (25 Mai 2011)

2 jours de poses, je crois !!



​


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2011)

un petit tour en X100


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> 2 jours de poses, je crois !!



Qu'on le banisse :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Mai 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mai 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Qu'on le banisse :love::love::love::love:




*                     Le Banni                 *​ 

*Coucho*​ 
*Ils* t'ont chassé à coups de pierres et d'injures
    uniquement parce que tu avais une salle gueule ...​ Faut dire que tu avais *vraiment* une sale gueule
    pour un gosse de quatre ans.​ *Ils* t'ont chassé à coups de pierres et la haine
    a inondé ton coeur et la rage à déchiré ton âme.​ Alors tu as hurlé à la nuit ...
    Tu as Hurlé contre ceux qui t'avaient jeté des pierres.​ Tu as hurlé ta haine, ton désespoir,ta peur du noir.​ Tu as hurlé jusqu'à ce que résonne en toi l'Echo cruel de ...​ *LA VENGEANCE DU BANNI* 






Qui les reconnait ?​


----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> *Ils* t'ont chassé à coups de pierres et d'injures
> uniquement parce que tu avais une salle gueule ...​



Et encore, *Ils* n'avaient pas vu l'intérieur 






Le bon goût ne se discute pas ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (26 Mai 2011)

GroDan je suis fan !

plein de belles choses ici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2011)

Mouhahahahahahahahaha





:mouais:


----------



## Mr_Krank (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## ziommm (27 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Macbeth (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Mai 2011)

Plus trop de temps de prendre des photos "juste pour le plaisir" pour le moment, alors je poste des photos prises dans le cadre de mon boulot.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2011)

Le rouge et le noir






​


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2011)




----------



## schwebb (28 Mai 2011)




----------



## mfay (28 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2011)




----------



## plovemax (29 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (29 Mai 2011)

Le tablier du pont est en bas ...
​


----------



## vleroy (29 Mai 2011)

_*Toulouse Cone Explosion*_
​


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2011)

_c'est pas spécial, c'est du simili micro-clic&#8230; avec un holga, tu aurais bien plus mon respect ! _


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2011)

La France profonde : Anzy-le-Duc en Brionnais


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (30 Mai 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (30 Mai 2011)

Ouai je suis d'humeur chaton ces temps-ci, en essayant de pas tomber dans le banal...​


----------



## mfay (30 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## ranxerox (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## itako (31 Mai 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5768146282_f8b3089526_z.jpg​


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

176 Ko (180227 octets)...


----------



## GroDan (31 Mai 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Aréoport de loose 2
> 
> 
> _*Toulouse Cone Explosion*_
> ​



Ton maître est là mon petit 
Pis ça c'est mon nouveau boitier...un peu plus gros que le x100 et un peu plus cher aussi, à mon cur.



​


----------



## vleroy (31 Mai 2011)

- y a une caravane là?
- Mais non, c'est encore Daniel et son sténopé 



​
_Et comme c'est pour des gamins qui auront à peine plus que lui, ça coulait de source_ 
_Fort le lien _


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> Pis ça c'est mon nouveau boitier...un peu plus gros que le x100 et un peu plus cher aussi, à mon cur.



rhâââ  :love:






HP5+@1600, j'aurais dû la pousser à 3200 ​
L'album _entier_.​


----------



## Macbeth (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juin 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## 'chon (3 Juin 2011)

.. Animal triste​ 






​


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

_un petit clic sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand_​


----------



## Scalounet (3 Juin 2011)

Prise le week-end dernier a Thoiry


----------



## vleroy (3 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Prise le week-end dernier a Thoiry



il neigeait le week-end dernier à Thoiry?


----------



## joanes (3 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2011)

Contrasts in Manhattan






​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Vous voulez en discuter ?


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2011)

On pourrait discuter de ça aussi? De l'universalité de la bêtise humaine...​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> On pourrait discuter de ça aussi? De l'universalité de la bêtise humaine...​


Je reproduit ici ce que j'ai écrit sur ton blog car les insinuations qu'on y lit me laissent un sale arrière goût:


> Pourquoi convoquer le racisme là ou il n'y a simplement que de la connerie? Ils auraient peut être réagit de la même façon si le photographe avait été noir. Et encore, même la connerie je ne suis pas sûr. C'est gens sortent de la messe et paf ils se retrouvent au zoo ou en safari avec un gros zoom qui les pointe comme on pointerait une éléphant au Kenya. Ca les fait peut être simplement chier que tu vienne "voler leur intimité" alors même qu'ils sortent d'un lieu de recueillement. Je ne suis pas croyant mais je peux comprendre. C'est pour ça que j'ai toujours un peu de mal avec les portraits "volés" au télé et que je suis incapable d'en faire.
> Quant à savoir si le racisme et la connerie sont l'apanage d'une "race" ou pas, c'est très clair: la race humaine l'emporte haut la main.


----------



## jugnin (4 Juin 2011)

La scène, y&#8217;a que toi l&#8217;as vue&#8230; nous, on s&#8217;en fait forcément qu&#8217;une représentation. Et au vu des éléments, dont on dispose, c&#8217;est à dire le contexte que tu évoques, l&#8217;image, et ton discours, je vois qu&#8217;une seule chose qui cloche : c&#8217;est ton discours. Ben ouais, l&#8217;histoire aurait pu s&#8217;arrêter à la photo. _J&#8217;me suis pointé à la sortie d&#8217;une église, j&#8217;ai cadré, les gens n&#8217;ont pas apprécié et l&#8217;ont montré, et ça me fait une belle image _(j&#8217;aime bien ta photo).

Pourquoi tu veux aller plus loin ? Tu les traites de racistes et les ranges dans la grande poubelle de la connerie humaine, joli. Pour moi, c&#8217;est l&#8217;alibi de ceux qui préfèrent juger plutôt que de comprendre. Parce qu&#8217;en fait, soit ils réagissent pareil avec chaque quidam qui les approche à moins de 40 mètres, soit ils en avaient après toi et l&#8217;oeil indiscret de ton 300mm. Tu ne sais rien de ces gens, et tu les condamnes à cause de leur réaction à ton intrusion dans leur quotidien. Ils peuvent pas être juste des cons. Ou alors t&#8217;es juste d&#8217;une condescendance à la hauteur de ton égo. Peut-être que leur réaction, qui est quand même déclenchée par ton intervention, est en partie conditionnée par leur ressenti du jugement des autres et qu&#8217;ils t&#8217;on pris pour un bobo en reportage animalier. Ça, on n&#8217;en sait rien. Excuse-les de pas avoir su lire ta bienveillance et la noblesse de ta démarche photographique. Excuse-les de ne rien en avoir à carrer. 

Alors que tu viennes dire que cette photo montre de la _connerie humaine et du racisme_, je trouve ça assez désolant, puisque ça révèle surtout la posture que tu entretiens à l&#8217;égard de tes sujets. Et qu&#8217;en l&#8217;espèce, tu fais pas l&#8217;effort de comprendre ce que tu as photographié en te réfugiant dans le rôle de la victime.

_edit. Grillé par jipé. _


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2011)

Vous poursuivez ailleurs cette discussion (sur le blog, puisque les commentaires y sont ouverts), merci


----------



## niph (4 Juin 2011)

Afrique du Sud 2009:


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2011)

encore un qui a lu le premier message du sujet !


----------



## schwebb (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anthony (4 Juin 2011)

Un affreusement classique cliché, mais je m'en serais voulu.


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2011)

Tout d'abord merci de tous vos commentaires, ici, sur le blog, par mp, par rapport à la photo précédente. Je ne pensais pas avoir autant de retour positif. Modification du titre qui il est vrai n'apportait rien au propos. Pour revenir sur l'un des commentaires d'Alèm au sujet du rapport formé par le moyen format 6x6 ou 6x7 dans ce genre de photos, un autre angle.



​
Très bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Nathalex (5 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (6 Juin 2011)




----------



## joanes (6 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Quoi ?
Une photo par jour ? Et d'une série, en plus ?
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2011)

Distribution






​


----------



## Macbeth (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## joanes (7 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## lmmm (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## schwebb (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## boninmi (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## esope (8 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## boninmi (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## lepou (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2011)

Tu peux aller jusqu'à 800 pix de large parce que là, c'est quand même un peu petit pour pouvoir éventuellement apprécier...


----------



## joanes (8 Juin 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Tu peux aller jusqu'à 800 pix de large parce que là, c'est quand même un peu petit pour pouvoir éventuellement apprécier...


Jamais content...


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2011)

clic-image blah blah blah
​


----------



## NightWalker (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## joanes (8 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (9 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## lepou (9 Juin 2011)

lepou a dit:


>



yvos:
"Tu peux aller jusqu'à 800 pix de large parce que là, c'est quand même un peu petit pour pouvoir éventuellement apprécier..."



hippo sulfite:
"Les pièces jointes, c'est la plus mauvaise des méthodes parce que :
1) Ta photo ne s'affiche pas directement et certains (moi en premier) ne vont pas voir les images qui ne sont pas présentées directement.
2) tu sera très vite limité car la place disponible pour les pièces jointes est très réduite."

Bon ben voilà  . . . Les pièces jointes c'est pas OK . . . d'accord !
J'ai passé mes photos dans Portfoliohelper cela avait l'air d'être OK mais au final: trop petit (voir yvos) Tout cela commence à me gaver  ! Comme vous le voyez à ces mots, ma patience très limitée pour les "choses de l'informatique" va me faire renoncer à poster mes photos dans le Portfolio. Je vais peut-être me contenter de la galerie, si je ne rencontre pas de nouveau problème !
En tout cas, merci pour votre patience   Bye   À+


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juin 2011)

Tags






​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2011)

​
Quand même j'avais une sacrée putain de vue depuis ma chambre d'hôtel


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2011)

au bout de la 6ème vers Spring street ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2011)

Absolument. Au croisement de Spring et Varick.
40eme étage


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2011)

good job buddy !
je t'ai battu de deux étages (pis c'était pas un hotel&#8230;*mais un appart d'une bretonne&#8230; mais bon avec 1000$ de charges de copropriété/mois&#8230; j'adore ! )


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2011)

​
bah oui Mr Jp, on a pas tous les mêmes vues depuis la chambre :rateau:


----------



## Azety (10 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> good job buddy !
> je t'ai battu de deux étages (pis c'était pas un hotel&#8230;*mais un appart d'une bretonne&#8230; mais bon avec 1000$ de charges de copropriété/mois&#8230; j'adore ! )





y'a moyen de faire visiter ?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Juin 2011)




----------



## lmmm (10 Juin 2011)




----------



## vleroy (10 Juin 2011)

Toi aussi t'as envie de te balader dans l'Anse de Moidrey, alors y clique ​


----------



## Mr_Krank (10 Juin 2011)

Dieu baisse t'il les bras? La fatigue surement, à moins qu'il en ai plein l'c**





[Scan d'argentique, Canon AE1, Tamron 28~70mm, HP5+] Brut de pelloche. ​


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2011)




----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> le cheval f(L)ou
> 
> 
> Toi aussi t'as envie de te balader dans l'Anse de Moidrey, alors y clique ​


4000 nu...pour ce résultat ? T'as plus d'sous pour te payer une optique ?:rateau::rateau::rateau:

Allez, pour ne pas flouer et être à la "mode"...



​


----------



## vleroy (11 Juin 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> 4000 nu...pour ce résultat ? T'as plus d'sous pour te payer une optique ?:rateau::rateau::rateau:



Sachez Mossieur que je me mets à poil pour le prix que je veux, que je ne porte pas de lunettes et que j'ai encore l'oeil 



​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> [Scan d'argentique, Canon AE1, Tamron 28~70mm, HP5+] *Brut de pelloche.* ​



:mouais:



> "_Le négatif n'est que la partition, le tirage reste la performance_"
> Ansel Adams



Il est bien dommage de ne pas Tirer, interpréter ses photos. D'autant plus que si hier, monter un petit labo noir et blanc nécessitait un investissement personnel important, aujourd'hui le numérique gomme cet aspect matériel. Reste la magie de l'interprétation. La danse du stylet a remplacé celle des mains


---- modif ---
D'ailleurs l'image ci-dessus est un bon exemple d'interprétation. Le contraste entre le sujet et le fond est poussé, le visage est sorti de son ombre, il semble même qu'il y ait un halo autour du personnage qui rappel l'imperfection du masquage à la main sous l'agrandisseur... On aime ou pas cette interprétation, mais c'en est une.


----------



## vleroy (11 Juin 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il est bien dommage de ne pas Tirer, interpréter ses photos. D'autant plus que si hier, monter un petit labo noir et blanc *nécessitait un investissement personnel important*, aujourd'hui le numérique gomme cet aspect matériel. Reste la magie de l'interprétation. La danse du stylet a remplacé celle des mains



Il faut la place surtout pour monter le labo, car un bon agrandisseur n&b pour du 24x36, c'est 100 euros sur e-bay et des heures de bonheur après


----------



## Mr_Krank (11 Juin 2011)

@ SirDeck
Tu a probablement raison, mais il est vrai que je ne dispose pas de suffisamment de place, même pas un petit placard pour le transformer en labo, je ne peux même pas développer mes films moi même c'est dire.
A la fois ça fait à peine deux mois que je me suis remis à l'argentique et pour l'instant le scanner de négatif reste la meilleur solution pour moi.
Le pire c'est que j'ai récupéré gratuitement tout le matos pour un mini lab.
Pour la peine, j'en met une autre.


----------



## Baracca (11 Juin 2011)

Red Bull (Bis) *Donne des Ailes* :style:




Monaco 2011

En cette période de disette (qui dure qui dure  ) 

Un Tifosi qui se console comme il peut


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> @ SirDeck
> Tu as probablement raison, mais il est vrai que je ne dispose pas de suffisamment de place, même pas un petit placard pour le transformer en labo, je ne peux même pas développer mes films moi-même c'est dire.
> À la fois ça fait à peine deux mois que je me suis remis à l'argentique et pour l'instant le scanner de négatif reste la meilleure solution pour moi.
> Le pire c'est que j'ai récupéré gratuitement tout le matos pour un mini lab.
> Pour la peine, j'en mets une autre.



Je me suis mal exprimé. Justement, le numérique permet de ne pas avoir à monter un labo argentique. Tu scannes, puis tu tires en numérique. Même les personnes qui travaillent à la chambre procèdent généralement de la sorte (surtout en couleur). Salgado n'a plus de tireur, mais un "Scanneriste", un ancien tireur qui tire en numérique.
Encore une fois, la danse du stylet sur la tablette peut remplacer la danse des mains sous l'agrandisseur. En plus, c'est bien plus facile, car il y a Pomme-Z et on peut travailler 3 semaines sur le même tirage sans gâcher de papier :love:


----------



## Mr_Krank (11 Juin 2011)

En gros, on est dans un quiproquo maousse costaud.


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

Pierre-Antoine, macuser et batteur de Papier Tigre ​


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2011)

Quand on se fait effacer un message, on ne reposte pas derrière; surtout pour écrire ce genre de "truc".
Merci. 

ÉDIT : on retourne aux photos : sinon, je sabre.


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2011)

Un petit classique pour se détendre  
Vue quotidienne ; mais ce midi comme un ciel de western sur les toits parisiens.


----------



## vleroy (12 Juin 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> En gros, on est dans un quiproquo maousse costaud.








L'ami Jeannot
​


----------



## lepou (12 Juin 2011)

Églantine au Marais


----------



## ranxerox (12 Juin 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Juin 2011)

.






.​Etude lors d'un stage chez Olivier Chauvignat. Modèle : Deff


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

hmmm si toxomotox voit ça*


----------



## Azety (12 Juin 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2011)

Ce week-end quelque part dans les Alpes


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juin 2011)

Il est où Mowgli ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2011)

DTC ?!... :style:
Comme ça, ça évitera à d'autres de le faire et de polluer le fil.
Si c'est pour flooder, y'a le bar... 
Pas ici.
Rien d'intéressant->pas de post.


----------



## sk8andmetal (12 Juin 2011)

une photo de mon ptit mec, que je trouve assez jolie et le plus : Aucune retouche


----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2011)

sk8andmetal a dit:


> et le plus : Aucune retouche



Sirdeck au service


----------



## Agrippa II (13 Juin 2011)

Rouge-queue nichant


----------



## momo-fr (13 Juin 2011)

Mowgli il est pas là moi oui !






  ​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Sirdeck au service





Mr_Krank me semble montrer une expérience de la photo (qui suis-je pour en juger ?). D'où l'intérêt de lui rappeller que passer du négatif au positif (le tirage) est à la photo ce que passer de la partition au son est à la musique et que dès lors que l'on scanne, le tirage est simplifié par le numérique. Au fond, il s'agissait de faire partager ma propre expérience de la découverte du tirage numérique... 

Avec sk8andmetal, il me semble que nous sommes dans de la photographie Familiale. Le sujet est affectif. C'est la photographie majeure en quantité. Avant de donner un conseil pour ne pas "flooder", il me semble que cette remarque "Sans retouches", qui revient souvent et qui énerve les personnes averties, est l'expression d'une chose très intéressante : avec le numérique, le grand public a intégré le fait que la photographie était une manipulation de la réalité, un point de vue partial, un faux. Il ne sait pas que cela a toujours été depuis sa création et même avant, à l'époque du daguerréotype. Qu'importe, pourvu que ce soit acquis aujourd'hui.

Passons au conseil
Chaque chose en son temps. Avant le tirage, la prise de vue. Un sujet, une lumière, un point de vue, un cadrage, une profondeur de champs, une vitesse... C'est déjà trop ici 
Nous avons affaire à un contre jour. Classiquement, on conseille de changer de point de vue, afin d'avoir un premier plan plus lumineux ou équilibré avec l'arrière-plan, ou de sortir le flash. Les plus avancés peuvent passer en mode semi-automatique et pousser l'exposition de 1 à 2 crans afin d'obtenir un sujet bien exposé tout en surexposant le fond pour le gommer d'une part et centrer l'attention sur le sujet d'autre part. Si l'appareil a une mesure Spot, le plus avancé obtiendra le même effet en faisant la mesure sur le visage.


----------



## joanes (13 Juin 2011)

T'ain on apprend des trucs de fou ici   

Moi non plus j'ai rien touché, brute de capteur...​


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## vleroy (13 Juin 2011)

joanes a dit:


> Moi non plus j'ai rien touché, brute de capteur...​



Si je te dis "pareil", je sens que tu vas pas me croire  et pourtant 






>> La série est par là <<​


----------



## Mr_Krank (13 Juin 2011)

Perso, je prend tout les conseils qui me sont donné, en essayant de les employer/adapter en fonction des situations. J'adore apprendre et j'ai beaucoup de travail à faire là dessus. 

No flood.


----------



## Nephou (13 Juin 2011)

Régate par Nephou, sur Flickr

_Comme dhab : plus grand en cliquant_​


----------



## onmyplanet (13 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (14 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (14 Juin 2011)

*TMax 100*​
@omnyplanet :


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Juin 2011)

Tant qu'on est dans la bouffe.
GrInGoo tu diras à ta nana qu'il y a trop de safran et pas assez de sel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


>


:affraid:


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Tant qu'on est dans la bouffe.
> GrInGoo tu diras à ta nana qu'il y a trop de safran et pas assez de sel.


Même pas un semblant de composition, ni d'autre chose, d'ailleurs...
Tu voulais absolument faire suite à la photo précédente, c'est ça ?!&#8230; 
Un p'tit effort pour les yeux  de tout l'monde, please !...


----------



## Mr_Krank (14 Juin 2011)

Premier essai de scratch sur pellicule (j'y suis p't'être allé un peu fort) ou comment dégrader définitivement la photo d'un lieu dégradé lui aussi définitivement.


----------



## mfay (14 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (15 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2011)

L'Éve couchée d'Autun, calme bloc ici-bas chu d'un linteau disparu, présente, plus que présente.


----------



## vleroy (16 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (16 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (16 Juin 2011)

J'me suis un peu plus lâché, griffure, brûlure et cire de bougie. Voici ma première photo masochiste. Je trouve que la cire de bougie donne un effet sympa après le passage sous le scanner à négatif.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## vleroy (16 Juin 2011)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> J'me suis un peu plus lâché, griffure, brûlure et cire de bougie. Voici ma première photo masochiste. Je trouve que la cire de bougie donne un effet sympa après le passage sous le scanner à négatif.



Etant donné que tu scannes et que tu ne le tires pas à l'agrandisseur, tu te ferais moins c*** avec une incrustation de texture. Certes moins aléatoire mais plus maîtrisé et probablement plus abouti 
Ceci dit, la démarche me plait


----------



## Mr_Krank (17 Juin 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Etant donné que tu scannes et que tu ne le tires pas à l'agrandisseur, tu te ferais moins c*** avec une incrustation de texture. Certes moins aléatoire mais plus maîtrisé et probablement plus abouti
> Ceci dit, la démarche me plait



Tu a surement raison, mais c'est beaucoup plus drôle de tout faire à la main et ce qui est sympa avec la bougie, c'est que c'est "presque" réversible. Après c'est comme tout, il me faut de l'entrainement, ce n'est que mon deuxième essai. Mais p't*** comment j'm'éclate à faire ça. C'est pire que des morbac, j'ai envie de tout gratter maintenant.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

:sleep: :sleep:​


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2011)

_ça vaut la peine de clic-blah blah pour la version grand format. Un vrai Zepellin&#8230;
Plus que 6 jours !_​


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Juin 2011)

:style:



​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Etant donné que tu scannes et que tu ne le tires pas à l'agrandisseur, tu te ferais moins c*** avec une incrustation de texture. Certes moins aléatoire mais plus maîtrisé et probablement plus abouti



Tu ne serais pas plutôt en train de nous vanter les joies du _undo_ là plutôt. Il n'y a que dans le monde numérique qu'une telle possibilité existe. Dans la vraie vie, une brûlure ça fait mal.
Et dans le monde de l'image fixe, l'instant fugace que tu attends l'il dans le viseur est tout autant aléatoire que ne pas savoir où va tomber la goutte d'acide sur le film



> Ceci dit, la démarche me plait



J'ai le souvenir d'avoir vu une série papier immortalisant la disparition progressive d'un bout de négatif et par la même occasion la naissance d'une uvre unique
Et je le trouve encore assez timoré dans son geste. Mais c'est comme un bourreau, quant il aura trouvé ces ustensiles pour faire parler le film, ses images auront plus de gueule  :style:







En ce moment​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas plutôt en train de nous vanter les joies du _undo_ là plutôt. Il n'y a que dans le monde numérique qu'une telle possibilité existe. Dans la vraie vie, une brûlure ça fait mal.
> Et dans le monde de l'image fixe, l'instant fugace que tu attends l'il dans le viseur est tout autant aléatoire que ne pas savoir où va tomber la goutte d'acide sur le film



:mouais:  Peut-être as-tu oublié ce que tu sais (en fait) sur la génèse d'un tableau classique. Les peintres depuis toujours sont des champions du undo. Il y a plein de techniques de laboratoire photo pour faire du Undo.
Dans la vraie vie, lorsque l'on se trompe de voie, on fait demi-tour. Le numérique rend la chose plus facile et fait donc gagner du temps, c'est tout.
Pour ce qui est de l'instant fugace, il ne faut pas résumer la photographie à Bresson ou Franck. Comme tu le sais (en fait) Adams et Shore existent aussi.
Que l'on ne se méprenne pas, je n'ai rien contre l'écriture automatique. Mais réduire la littérature à ça alors que c'est une goutte d'eau.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

dites, les gars, ça vous embêterait d'arrêter de vous tirer la nouille là ? c'est superfétatoire tout çà&#8230;pis chacun son trip mais je suis pas trop pour les partouzes de branleurs&#8230; autant enfiler des perles.





ouais c'est flou, bruité et je vous conchie !


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2011)

On reste zen...


----------



## lepou (18 Juin 2011)

Comme une forêt bonsaï, née entre deux pierres, au port de St Martin de Ré.


----------



## Anthony (18 Juin 2011)




----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> :mouais:  Peut-être as-tu oublié ce que tu sais (en fait) sur la génèse d'un tableau classique. Les peintres depuis toujours sont des champions du undo. Il y a plein de techniques de laboratoire photo pour faire du Undo.
> Dans la vraie vie, lorsque l'on se trompe de voie, on fait demi-tour. Le numérique rend la chose plus facile et fait donc gagner du temps, c'est tout.
> Pour ce qui est de l'instant fugace, il ne faut pas résumer la photographie à Bresson ou Franck. Comme tu le sais (en fait) Adams et Shore existent aussi.
> Que l'on ne se méprenne pas, je n'ai rien contre l'écriture automatique. Mais réduire la littérature à ça alors que c'est une goutte d'eau.



Et moi qui essayais de rester dans sujet, voilà que tu nous propulses au-delà Je partage ton point de vue généraliste pour ne pas dire être tout à fait d'accord avec, et reconnais que ma réponse condensait sûrement trop de choses pour être interpréter comme telle (indeed). Mais si l'on campe la discussion sur le terrain du traitement numérique _vs_ l'altération physique, ta réponse ne tient plus vraiment. Le _undo_ reste une des composantes attractives du numérique. Et vouloir s'essayer à altération de films procure une montée d'adrénaline liée à l'impossibilité de retour en arrière qu'il est très difficile de retrouver au bout d'un stylet (indeed).



alèm a dit:


> dites, les gars, ça vous embêterait d'arrêter de vous tirer la nouille là ?



Non rien 







Made in UK _vs_ Made in china​


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2011)

_Les joutes verbales continuent ailleurs désormais  _


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2011)

L'homme et le feu


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## vleroy (19 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2011)

.






.​


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2011)

Le chantier du soir






​


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2011)

Pont sur le Serein à Guillon dans l'Yonne

PS pour JpMiss : on nous la fait Bagdad café ?


----------



## Macbeth (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (20 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)




----------



## lmmm (21 Juin 2011)




----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

Je sais pas pour les autres, mais moi xondousan à chaque fois que tu postes j'ai pas d'image, rien.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2011)

Nan, c'est bon pour moi, je vois ses images


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2011)

Tu piges rien à sa démarche artistique, espèce d&#8217;inculte. C&#8217;est du témoignage par le vide, à la fois le plus neutre et le plus objectif. C&#8217;est carrément fantastique.

Exemple - Me voici place tien an men, en 1989, taguant un char au péril de ma vie :

​

Ou sinon, c&#8217;est parce que xonroudouxian poste des images depuis l&#8217;album de son profil. Albums qui sont en vrac depuis aussi longtemps que les groupes sociaux. Mais faut pas le dire trop fort, parce que c&#8217;est du mauvais esprit, on verrait bien si on était à leur place, et tout.

Edit. Bon, peut être que gKat les voit parce que c&#8217;est une enflure de modo. En tout cas, moi je peux plus voir les miennes.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2011)

Hum, hum !&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2011)

_On essaie de réparer ton fil, môssieur ! _


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2011)

Seigneurs et manants dans le Morvan (Chastellux)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Mes Albums sont dans mon profil, déclarés "Publics" donc 
Dans les options... vie privée... utilisateurs inscrits.
Sinon je vais devoir les planquer ailleurs


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (21 Juin 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2011)

Bim, bam, boum, splash, spliiiisshhh&#8230;






 Fête du Fleuve à Bordeaux ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2011)

Fête du Fleuve à Bordeaux ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (22 Juin 2011)

Après la fête du fleuve. (le lendemain sans tout les jacky quoi...) ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## IP (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (23 Juin 2011)

Un peu de classique avec le château de La Roche Courbon.​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## Raf (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## Nephou (23 Juin 2011)

Module | 1 par Nephou, sur Flickr​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2011)

j'adore la fête de la musique, si si​


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2011)

grosses foule et gros bazar au Bourget hier


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (26 Juin 2011)

Post traitement à la cire de bougie sur HP5. Chacun son truc les filles hein.​


----------



## vleroy (26 Juin 2011)

​
Et n'oubliez jamais que Monet photographiait, alors l'inverse à ma façon, c'est par là, dans le portfolio "une certaine idée de..." , aujourd'hui Binic, sur une photo d'il y a déjà trois ans et une texture de skeletalmess 

_Et pour Wip et Eniluap, c'est par là en espérant qu'il y a dedans ce que vous attendiez, à défaut, cela vous fera des souvenirs d'un moment fabuleux _

Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## lmmm (26 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (27 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (28 Juin 2011)

P'ta*n JP comment tu a déchiré mémé sur le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2011)




----------



## wip (28 Juin 2011)

Vleroy​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (29 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (30 Juin 2011)




----------



## Fìx (30 Juin 2011)

La vis de l'articulation verticale est grippée sur ton trépied?


----------



## GroDan (30 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2011)




----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> *Ouais c'est gris et alors ? Il faisait sombre...*​



Moment difficile à passer et qui s'estompera avec les enfants dont on a un peu la charge. En réplique, j'ai rien, ou ça, en écho également à wip, clémentine, la photographe a sept ans. 50mm. J'ai rien touché. C'est ça la vie et je sais que tu comprendras


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2011)

Comme quoi la photo est à la porté d'un enfant de 7 ans.


----------



## GroDan (1 Juillet 2011)

_*"  La photographie est une decouverte merveilleuse, une science qui occupe  les intelligences les plus élevées, un art qui aiguise les esprits les  plus sagaces et dont l'application est à la portée du dernier des  imbéciles... La théorie photographique s'apprend en une heure... Ce qui  ne s'apprend pas..., c'est le sentiment de la lumière..., c'est  l'intelligence morale de votre sujet, c'est ce tact rapide qui vous met  en communion avec le modèle... et vous permet de donner... la  ressemblance la plus familière et la plus favorable, la ressemblance  intime. " Nadar*
_



​


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2011)

On va éviter les envolées artistico-philosophiques (ça va encore "s'enflammer", sinon) et retourner au sujet qui nous préoccupe...
C'est à dire; poster les photos que tout un chacun estime comme les plus belles et les plus réussies...
À vous de jouer...


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Juillet 2011)

;-)

​

.


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2011)

en classique de la photo d'avion


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Juillet 2011)

L'ombre d'une perspective






​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)

---
f/40000 - 3joursvirguledeux - 0,007 iso

​


----------



## lmmm (4 Juillet 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (4 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## fanou (4 Juillet 2011)

un hibou !


----------



## itako (4 Juillet 2011)




----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2011)

*Miction*​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Nathalex (7 Juillet 2011)

C'est de saison





​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2011)

Dans les dunes près du Porge - Côte Atlantique






  ​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (7 Juillet 2011)

:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:
Paul, sort de ce corps !!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2011)

décolle "très sec"


----------



## GroDan (8 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pierre, feuille, ciseaux




"Le combiné contiendrait cinq cent fois plus de bactéries qu'un siège de toilettes."

Nosocomiale boy...





​


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Juillet 2011)

;-)


​
.


----------



## wip (8 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Snow Tiger (8 Juillet 2011)




----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Juillet 2011)

ça fait tirage noir et blanc mais en couleur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)

Ok j'accepte le commentaire de jpmiss, donc j'enlève cette bouse, tu m'ouvres les yeux.


----------



## wip (9 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Juillet 2011)

.










​Etude lors d'un stage chez Olivier Chauvignat. Mannequin : Anne


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2011)

Snow Tiger a dit:


> Pwouah! :sick:





xondousan a dit:


> beuahrgh :sick:



Bon je veux bien tout ce qu'on voudra, tolérance et tout ça mais y'a des limites quand même nan?
Là on touche au somment de ce que peut encaisser une rétine sans occasionner des dégâts cérébraux irréversibles.
Nan mais sérieusement, le cadrage (si on peut encore parler de cadrage) est immonde, la lumière pourrie, les couleurs abjectes, le sujet inexistant.
Un peu de respect pour ceux qui vont poser leurs yeux sur vos bouses merde!


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2011)

Cassandre...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Et là ... la toute dernière


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

Intérêt du sujet ? la voiture en bas à gauche ... bof.

Loin de moi l'idée de faire la leçon ou autre, y a des personnes plus compétentes que moi en photographie ici, mais il vaut mieux s'abstenir et poster quand on a réellement une de ses plus belles photos, que vouloir flooder le topic en postant une photo tout les jours. D'ailleurs ce n'est pas le but du sujet.

Après, les pros de la photo ou les amateurs avertis qui shootent souvent, ont forcément plus de belles photos que le tout un chacun... c'est pourquoi tu trouveras que certains membres postent plus souvent que d'autres.
Donc le but n'est pas de vouloir poster à leur rythme en mettant n'importe quoi, mais vraiment d'attendre une de ses plus belles photos pour poster, et de le faire à son rythme. 

Aux modos: désolé pour le flood et l'absence de photo, mais je n'en ai pas de super en ce moment...


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2011)

La musique adoucit les moeurs, mais peut être pas celle-là :rose:​


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## itako (10 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Dendrimere (10 Juillet 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> ça fait tirage noir et blanc mais en couleur



C'est surtout qu'en terme de lumière, c'est complètement illogique....


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Et là ... la toute dernière
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/xondousan-albums-villes-image11612-wangen-aa-2011-06-29.jpg


Tu l'as virée après la remarque du Prof ou bien ?
Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, y'a rien que du blanc sur fond blanc, et je doute que tu sois la réincarnation de Malevitch 

A yvos : désolé, mais je ne vois rien. Comment savoir si l'URL est valable ou pas ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Juillet 2011)

A quai






​
_PS : te bile pas Xondousan on va voir tout ça très bientôt _


----------



## SirDeck (10 Juillet 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> []http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4963/tracteurmg.jpg[/]
> ​





SirDeck a dit:


> ça fait tirage noir et blanc&#8230; mais en couleur





Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'en terme de lumière, c'est complètement illogique....



Tu veux dire que l'effet Snoot hors du studio, ça ne fonctionne pas ? 
Plus sérieusement, ce genre de masquage "brutal" n'est pas rare en Noir et Blanc depuis suffisamment longtemps pour que l'&#339;il n'y trouve rien d'étrange. Mais en couleur, ça fait encore bizarre. Je pense que si on bascule cette image en niveau de gris, cela ressemblera à un noir et blanc assez classique aujourd'hui. Le numérique rend le tirage aussi abordable en couleur qu'il ne l'était en N&B. Du coup on retrouve des effets en couleurs que l'on connaissait en N&B. Je trouve cela intéressant.

Pour ma part, ce qui me dérange, c'est que ça manque un peu d'air au-dessus du lampadaire.


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Juillet 2011)

Jaloux ?? 
Excuses svp   mauvaise manip.


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'en terme de lumière, c'est complètement illogique....





SirDeck a dit:


> Tu veux dire que l'effet Snoot hors du studio, ça ne fonctionne pas ?
> Plus sérieusement, ce genre de masquage "brutal" n'est pas rare en Noir et Blanc depuis suffisamment longtemps pour que l'&#339;il n'y trouve rien d'étrange. Mais en couleur, ça fait encore bizarre. Je pense que si on bascule cette image en niveau de gris, cela ressemblera à un noir et blanc assez classique aujourd'hui. Le numérique rend le tirage aussi abordable en couleur qu'il ne l'était en N&B. Du coup on retrouve des effets en couleurs que l'on connaissait en N&B. Je trouve cela intéressant.



L'inversion non "logique" des lumières est en effet un des abc du tirage argentique noir et blanc que j'affectionne et pratique beaucoup. Je le transpose dans tous mes numériques. Il se pratiquait aussi en couleur sur du nég ou de la dia mais en effet beaucoup plus difficile. Rémi m'avait cité un nom d'un maître en dia qui lui tirait des épreuves parfois. Une journée pour un pro. Tout cela pour dire quoi, qu'il s'agit là d'une interprétation. Rien à voir avec une lumière naturelle ou du studio en effet. Ce qui fonctionne ici, c'est qu'en dépit de l'illogisme pour un technicien, ce point instinctivement dérange, donc attire le regard. L'idée est donc de balader l'oeil du spectateur, le projeter dans une ambiance qui le ramène inéluctablement vers ce satané tracteur.
Ensuite l'effet HDR peut heurter. Question de goût  Par contre, il se justifie sur les lumières réelles. Aucun des 5 raws n'est exploitable seul. (Paul  )





SirDeck a dit:


> Pour ma part, ce qui me dérange, c'est que ça manque un peu d'air au-dessus du lampadaire.



oui c'est très vrai et ce n'est que de la feignantise 

on peut tout transposer en cuisine ou dans l'autre fil


----------



## plovemax (11 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2011)

C'est qui? bah écoute!!!! ​


----------



## onmyplanet (13 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Mr Chen (13 Juillet 2011)

Les couleurs a l'aube sont fascinante!

Remake d'alien!


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2011)

On le présente plus lui  Ce soir, c'étaient les Têtes Raides, ça a envoyé du bois ​


----------



## GroDan (13 Juillet 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Corbier
> 
> On le présente plus lui  Ce soir, c'étaient les Têtes Raides, ça a envoyé du bois ​






​


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2011)

je croyais que t'étais en vacances en Vendée toi  

content de voir le résultat, c'est géant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> oui c'est très vrai et ce n'est que de la feignantise



"Ce n'est pas ma plus belle" (en gros)


----------



## vleroy (14 Juillet 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> "Ce n'est pas ma plus belle" (en gros)



Tiens je t'ai mis les horaires sur celle-là 



​
Dis pas merci


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2011)

mes voisins étaient bruyant ce matin 







d'autres photos la : http://www.crash-aerien.aero/forum/post260338.html :coo:​


----------



## da capo (14 Juillet 2011)

commentaire : et vous les mettriez sur une de vos murs ?


----------



## GroDan (14 Juillet 2011)

Celle là ouais :



"Ricoré", 0,3 de diamétre, 13x19 ilford RC perlé 30 secondes, mal rincé.:rateau:

clic image pour plus grand et là pour ouar le reste !​


----------



## schwebb (14 Juillet 2011)




----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> mal rincé.:rateau:​


​ 
donc c'est pas ta plus belle  :love::love::love::love:

en regardant tes images, ça m'a rappelé le "sténopé à l'école" dans le rendu. Perso, j'avais opté pour le Tetenal RC, je trouvais que les nuances étaient plus fines que l'Ilford


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Juillet 2011)

Animaux sans vie&#8230;






American Museum of Natural History - NY

​


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2011)

encore un peu d'hélico ? 






la suite complete est la ​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GroDan (17 Juillet 2011)

Après j'arrête ! Mais bon quand je vois ce qui peux se faire avec une boite à chaussures  et ce qui se fait avec des boitiers à 1500  et beaucoup plus...:afraid:



clic résultat.​


----------



## vleroy (17 Juillet 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> Après j'arrête ! Mais bon quand je vois ce qui peux se faire avec une boite à chaussures



tu t'es mis au stenoflex? :love: (29 euros, pourquoi dépenser plus?)






*8 secondes sur le barrage du Couesnon
*​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2011)




----------



## boninmi (17 Juillet 2011)

M'enfin, ne lui coupe pas le guidon 
Elle roulait pas trop vite pourtant, tu avais le temps de cadrer. 

Là, nous on roulait, on a une excuse:


----------



## Raf (17 Juillet 2011)

@boninmi , tu devais pas rouler bien vite pourtant !


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## jugnin (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (19 Juillet 2011)




----------



## oligo (19 Juillet 2011)

ça faisait un ptit moment que je n'étais plus revenu poster par ici... Beaucoup de belles images! 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-mGrtoI3dcyI/TiVcia0xptI/AAAAAAAACas/mmNFFagrcPI/MacG.jpg​

Encore trop lourd... 
179.34 Ko (183645 octets)&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2011)

Trop grand et trop lourd...
1024px × 1024px&#8230;
298.68 Ko (305851 octets)&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (19 Juillet 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Macouille. (19 Juillet 2011)

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5140/maltaj.jpg

*Malte*

Pris avec un appareil numérique, retouchée avec Picasa​


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2011)

Macouille. a dit:


> *Malte*
> 
> Pris avec un appareil numérique, retouchée avec Picasa​



Ça fait trois fois aujourd'hui, que vous postez en dehors des poids et tailles autorisées...
Le prochain, j'efface tout.


----------



## vleroy (19 Juillet 2011)

​
Clémentine, 8 ans, sur Lubitel 166 universal et portra 400NC cet hiver. Le reste (lumière, pdc, etc, c'est bibi)


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai pris une assistante pour le cadrage



ça manque d'assistantes dans ce fil


----------



## l'écrit vain (19 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (20 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## mikita (20 Juillet 2011)

bonjour
j'me lance , sais pas si vous apprécierez mais c'est ma vision de Buren!


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2011)

mikita a dit:


> bonjour
> j'me lance , sais pas si vous apprécierez mais c'est ma vision de Buren!


Bonjour...
Et bien
C'est un peu petit, pour apprécier...  
Pour poster une image en plus grand...
Tout en respectant les règles pour poster...


----------



## mikita (20 Juillet 2011)

Hey 
la revoici en PJ modifiée par Image Well (grâce au message en lien) (d'ailleurs un peu compliqué de m'y retrouvé moi qui suis encore novice ! je n'ai pas réussi à envoyé sur un Idisk ou me créer un espace mais bon !...):rose::rateau:
J'espère c'est mieux !


----------



## Fìx (20 Juillet 2011)

Mouais..... c'est la même en plus grand, donc encore plus pixelisée..... :rateau:


M'enfin, si c'est ta plus belle photo, t'as bien fait de la poster!



Par contre épargne nous les autres alors.... :sick:


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Juillet 2011)

Un soir, à Madrid, trop pressé de rentrer, une photo faite avec un APN sans faire de réglage.






Ais-je eu tord de ne pas prendre mon temps ? Je ne pense pas !!


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Logis84 (20 Juillet 2011)

Comment tu fais pour poster ta capture d'écran ici?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2011)

Et si tu remontais quelque messages plus haut pour regarder ce que j'ai écrit à ce propos là ?!...
Hmmm ?!... 




ÉDIT : par-là, aussi...


----------



## santiague (21 Juillet 2011)

un début


----------



## vleroy (22 Juillet 2011)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Un soir, à Madrid, trop pressé de rentrer, une photo faite avec un APN sans faire de réglage.
> Ais-je eu tord de ne pas prendre mon temps ? Je ne pense pas !!



Tu devrais essayer le sténopé, pas de réglage, obligé de prendre ton temps, tu peux même prendre un café en même temps et t'arrives quand même à avoir un point de netteté 






_*Quand le frigo te surveille
*_ ​


----------



## ranxerox (22 Juillet 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2011)

C'est une femelle nan? :rateau:


----------



## schwebb (22 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est une femelle nan? :rateau:



Si c'est le cas, elle a un peu la frisée qui dépasse du cabas...


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2011)

_On revient aux photos, merci_


----------



## vleroy (23 Juillet 2011)

ou pas :rateau:​


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2011)

Vous ne savez pas lire, apparemment...


yvos a dit:


> _On revient aux photos, merci_


Que vous réagissiez aux photos, ok.
Mais pour le flood ou les posts sans intérêt aucun...
Voire même sans intérêt humoristique...


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2011)

J'ai l'impression de causer dans l'vide, moué des fois !... :rateau:

Taille : 447.46 Ko (458203 octets)


----------



## Azety (23 Juillet 2011)

ne parle pas alors 
prends des vacances. Viens au Cap d'Agde


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2011)

Azety a dit:


> ne parle pas alors
> prends des vacances. Viens au Cap d'Agde


Bon...
Je vais profiter de ton post pour faire une mise au point...
(valable pour d'autres, bien que tu sembles croire que je t'en veux...)
*Nous* (parce que je ne suis pas le seul à modérer) n'en "voulons" à personne en particulier; nous nous contentons de faire respecter les règles établies par ceux qui étaient là avant...
Donc... Inutile de prendre la mouche, tu n'es pas un bouc émissaire... 
Le message que tu viens de poster risque, seulement, de nous user la patience...

Par contre ne pas prendre en compte nos remarques vous expose à des "ennuis"...
Un des posteurs de cette page est d'ailleurs en "vacances" du fil...  

Comme disait yvos :


yvos a dit:


> _On revient aux photos, merci_


----------



## lmmm (23 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Azety (24 Juillet 2011)

faut arrêter de se prendre la tête pour rien 
je ne l'ai pas mal pris , et ma réponse n'était pas provocante / désagréable
C'était justement une invitation à se relaxer 
à l'avenir faut demander avant de prendre la mouche. ( comme quoi on reproche à quelqu'un quelque chose qu'on fait soit-même )
Tu remarqueras que j'ai modifié mon message et j'ai remis la photo dans un format adéquat aux règles du forum.
Conclusion : mail d'avertissement inutile , mouche prise bêtement , pas de prise de tête. Même si ça me soule cette anecdote , je m'en fiche et je ne t'en veux pas 
la vie continue

 ( je viens de voir le mail : 





> Bonjour Azety,
> 
> Vous avez reçu une infraction sur Forum Mac.
> 
> ...


----------



## vleroy (24 Juillet 2011)

_*Coccinelle en transit *_​


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2011)

Azety a dit:


> faut arrêter de se prendre la tête pour rien
> je ne l'ai pas mal pris , et ma réponse n'était pas provocante / désagréable
> C'était justement une invitation à se relaxer
> à l'avenir faut demander avant de prendre la mouche. ( comme quoi on reproche à quelqu'un quelque chose qu'on fait soit-même )
> ...


J'ai donc fait une erreur d'appréciation et je m'en excuse... 
(le modo n'est pas toujours facho... )
À ma décharge, je n'étais pas le seul à m'être fourvoyé sur tes intentions; vu que ton message nous avait été signalé... 
Discussion close : retournons à nos moutons photos...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2011)

Caserne Niel - Bordeaux






​


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juillet 2011)

Bon je suis rassuré, la mer Méditerranée ne penche pas. 



​


----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2011)




----------



## romain25 (24 Juillet 2011)

Ne respectant pas les règles de ce topic j'ai retiré ma photo. Je m'en excuse sincèrement.


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2011)

Malow par jahrom, sur Flickr​


----------



## vleroy (24 Juillet 2011)

romain25 a dit:


> Cette photo a été prise alors que je réfléchissais au passage sur mac, approuvé par Monsieur ...



autant je peux défendre ceux qui débutent en photo et qui prennent des critiques un peu virulentes, là, non, c'est juste con et irrespectueux de ce fil dont tu n'as pas lu les principes. Le but ici, c'est pas de poster les intentions de ton chat, dont d'ailleurs les nuls faisaient grand cas, ni de tes états d'âme ou alors mets y de l'âme. *On ne va pas commenter ta photo, ce n'est même pas une photo.* Je sais pas,  cherche un forum sur les félins intelligents, tu vas trouver, les photos de chat sur Flickr, c'est 180 commentaires lumineux en moyenne. La tienne devrait atteindre les 250, c'est peu dire. Et en plus Flickr c'est gratuit... profite...

Allez une texture libre pour passer à autre chose


----------



## Macouille. (24 Juillet 2011)

*Malte

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2135/maltecopie.jpg




*​


----------



## Boucle Infinie (25 Juillet 2011)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6016/5955571906_a820c3b231_z.jpg


Castres's Burning par Boucle&#8734;Infinie, sur Flickr


Image trop lourde, cf règles de portfolio...


----------



## Manollin (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous...

Photo prise avec un Nikon D7000 et retravaillé sur un iMac...

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/5844943256_caaff24859_b.jpg


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce qu'un jour les nioubes liront les règles avant de poster ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2011)

Manollin a dit:


> Bonjour a tous...
> 
> Photo prise avec un Nikon D7000 et retravaillé sur un iMac...



Bonjour...
Même chose que pour le posteur précédent...


> Image trop lourde, cf règles de portfolio...


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## mikita (25 Juillet 2011)

Par contre épargne nous les autres alors.... :sick: [/QUOTE]
Moi qui croyais que sur MacGé on aidait toujours les petits nouveaux! Car il faut bien débuter avant de devenir un pro ! Alors pour la peine une autre ;
et au fait c'est pris avec un tel portable (sans trucage !)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
  !



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)




----------



## mikita (26 Juillet 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
FINISTERE Nord, 17h, mars, toujours avec tel Samsung


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Juillet 2011)

_*Pigalle. Fin de soirée.*_​


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Juillet 2011)

mikita a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que sur MacGé on aidait toujours les petits nouveaux! Car il faut bien débuter avant de devenir un pro ! Alors pour la peine une autre ;
> et au fait c'est pris avec un tel portable (sans trucage !)



Désolé mikita, mais si tu exposes tes &#339;uvres en public, il faut accepter les critiques, et ce d'autant plus si tu souhaites progresser. Or, tes deux dernières photos font mal aux yeux tellement les blancs sont cramés.

PPF, une image rare d'un rorqual commun de Méditerranée montrant sa nageoire caudale au cours d'une sonde (cette attitude est bien plus fréquente chez d'autres espèce de baleines).




​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juillet 2011)

Un dépôt graphique






​


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2011)

caracal


----------



## lmmm (26 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2011)

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1702/sa11sarl9910nbpi.jpg​

Image trop lourde 365.27 Ko (374032 octets)&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (27 Juillet 2011)

_*
Pigalle. 4h00 du mat.*_​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)




----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## mikita (27 Juillet 2011)

http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3865/georgesq.jpg

By mikipuche at 2011-07-25

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Désolé mikita, mais si tu exposes tes &#339;uvres en public, il faut accepter les critiques, et ce d'autant plus si tu souhaites progresser. Or, tes deux dernières photos font mal aux yeux tellement les blancs sont cramés.




ok :rose::rose: désolée pardon! Je débute, je vais m'améliorer avec le matos que j'ai!
Merci quand même de m'avoir accepetée:love: les gars !


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

193.97 Ko (198630 octets)&#8230;
Il faut que ta photo fasse moins de 150 ko...


----------



## vleroy (27 Juillet 2011)

mikita a dit:


> un lama qui cherche un orthodontiste
> 
> *Je débute, je vais m'améliorer avec le matos que j'ai!
> *




Le matériel permet des choses, je ne vais pas te dire le contraire. Techniquement.
La composition, la dynamique d'une image n'a rien à voir avec le matos. De nouveau, je vais faire référence à un ouvrage de vulgarisation si tu souhaites progresser : freeman, l'art de la composition.
Pour moi, ton lama, c'est non.


----------



## 'chon (27 Juillet 2011)

*Corazon*







.​


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Le matériel permet des choses, je ne vais pas te dire le contraire. Techniquement.
> La composition, la dynamique d'une image n'a rien à voir avec le matos. De nouveau, je vais faire référence à un ouvrage de vulgarisation si tu souhaites progresser : freeman, l'art de la composition.
> Pour moi, ton lama, c'est non.


C'est un tout, tu ne peux pas séparer "ça" du reste...
'fin bref, un mauvais ouvrier se plaindra toujours de son outil, mais sans outil correct, ça restreint (ça peut restreindre) les volontés "créatrices"...
Vieux débat, particulièrement virulent dans les années 80, dans les disciplines artistiques...
(mon Doc que c'était pénible, à force !... )
En tout cas, si vous voulez refaire le monde, pas dans ce fil...


----------



## iota (27 Juillet 2011)

*En plus grand*​


----------



## mikita (28 Juillet 2011)

By mikipuche at 2011-07-25


----------



## cornelie (28 Juillet 2011)




----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)




----------



## 'chon (28 Juillet 2011)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6005/5981009425_edd1147f0e_z.jpg

*Cabron !* 

;:love::rose: mon préféré  
.​

245.05 Ko (250930 octets)...


----------



## vleroy (29 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2011)

En bougeant un peu, tu aurais évité d'avoir un réverbère (coupé) en plein milieu de ton image...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Juillet 2011)

Dis xondousan, ça te dirai de réfléchir aux photos que tu postes, AVANT de les poster...Parceque tout changer à la moindre remarque, ça deviens dûr à suivre :sleep: 
Entre tous les posts devenu vide, et celui là, où le commentaire (qui aurai aussi pu servir à d'autres, soit dit en passant) ci dessus n'a plus aucun sens :hein: 
Assumes !
C'est pas parceque tu as des remarques qu'il faut enlever ta photo. Moi, la première que j'ai posté ici a fait fureur (pas dans le bon sens hein ) mais ça m'a pas empécher de rester d'accord avec mon avis (ouais je sais, c'est toujours mieux d'être d'accord avec soi-même). Je la trouvais chouette, ça n'a pas changé... Par contre, j'ai essayé de changer de regard pour les suivantes (pas maso non plus hein ).
'fin bref


ppf :





edit : 
bon ben voilà...
le commentaire reprend du sens ​


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> ...Blablabla...



321.04 Ko (328742 octets)... :sleep:
Ton "absence momentanée" du fil ne t'as pas servi ?!... 

ÉDIT : remets-moi une image (bonne taille/bon format) dans ton post, pour que je ne prenne pas ça pour du floudre...  



RE-ÉDIT :


Jose Culot a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses pour ma maladresse et mon manque de mémoire dû à mon empressement.


Tu  as surtout voulu placer encore un bon (?) jeu de mots et il te fallait  une photo, n'importe laquelle, peu importe son intérêt (et aléatoirement  son dimensionnement)... 
 


Jose Culot a dit:


> xondousan!C'est comme ça que tu aurais dû bouger.
> 
> J'abandonne ............


Encore les jeux de mots...
Jose, Jose, Jose...
Tu me fatigues la patience... :hosto:
Encore une fois et il faudra te résoudre à regarder ce fil hors connexion, ad vitam aeternam...


----------



## schwebb (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## cornelie (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Dead head (30 Juillet 2011)




----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (30 Juillet 2011)

​
Avec un gros clin d'oeil à Gérald Vidamment  Le bonus, c'est par là

bon week-end à tous! Demain on va en terre d'Alèm


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2011)

c'est la ronde


----------



## LeProf (30 Juillet 2011)

*Etoile du Roy - Roscoff - Bretagne 2011*



​


----------



## fanou (30 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2011)

au 5 by Nephou, on Flickr


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Juillet 2011)

Home sweet home






  ​


----------



## mikita (1 Août 2011)

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/5865/quai.jpg


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2011)

Grmmmppfff... :mouais:

245.16 Ko (251041 octets)... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Bien, bon...
Vu que depuis quelque temps, c'est du grand n'importe quoi; nous sommes obligés d'intervenir beaucoup plus souvent...
- Pour des non respect des règles de portfolio : poids et taille d'image, principalement... 
(nioubes ou "anciens" posteurs)
- Que certains, nous font un flood photographique : et nan, on n'est pas obligé de poster une photo par jour à tout prix !...
(au mépris de l'intérêt visuel des dites photographies et des règles de posts, en passant)
Portfolio n'est pas votre galerie perso; donc un peu de tri !...
- Que certains ne comprennent pas que quand on écrit en vert, on ne reposte pas derrière pour avoir le dernier mot ou pour faire rire la galerie...
- Et j'en passe et des meilleures... 

Résultat, ce n'est plus un fil photo, mais une espèce de bouillie avec plein de posts écrits en vert, plein de messages effacés et... quelques images qui essaient de surnager dans tout ce fatras...  
Normalement, nous ne devrions pas être obligés d'intervenir sans arrêt pour tout ça; vous allez bientôt concurrencer les geeks de OS X !... 

En conséquence, le fil va se "reposer" quelque temps, pour l'instant... 
Et n'allez pas "envahir" les autres fils photos.

Dans l'immédiat, non respect des règles pour poster=effacement du post...  


P.S : le dernier posteur en date, n'étant absolument pas responsable, à lui tout seul, de la fermeture, c'est une accumulation, un tout...


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2011)

_Réouverture, mais n'oubliez pas ce qui a été dit au dessus_ , sinon : 





tirhum a dit:


> non respect des règles pour poster=effacement du post...


----------



## wip (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (17 Août 2011)

réouvertuuuuuuuuuuure ! c'est la fiestaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## jahrom (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## Dead head (17 Août 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Août 2011)

Vu sur Mars






​


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2011)




----------



## wip (18 Août 2011)

Coucou WebO ​


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2011)

;-)



​
.


----------



## lmmm (18 Août 2011)




----------



## laurrent-m (18 Août 2011)

Hyde Park, London
Flou dirons nous intentionnel


----------



## momo-fr (18 Août 2011)

Entre les brumes






​


----------



## jahrom (18 Août 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2011)

​


----------



## maiwen (19 Août 2011)

​
je me rend de plus en plus compte à quel point flickr flingue les couleurs


----------



## Raf (20 Août 2011)




----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Août 2011)

​


----------



## IceandFire (20 Août 2011)

Cassandre en mode Harcourt...


----------



## cornelie (20 Août 2011)




----------



## GroDan (21 Août 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> La street...​



Bon, 1 chance sur 900 000 de se croiser !





Street Parade Zurich_Traitement croisé Sensia 200 / C41_Fiji Klasse W


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2011)

Altitude






:style:​


----------



## Azety (22 Août 2011)

défilé de la secte de rael, il fallu que j'aille sur leur site et que j'aperçoive la croix gammée pour que je comprenne...





voici un crop de la dame aux lunettes de soleil


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2011)

Peut-être parce que tu ne connais pas le sens de la croix gammée version indienne (d'Inde)...


----------



## Azety (22 Août 2011)

oui bien sûr  seuls quelques élus ont accès à l'information, dont toi.
S'il te plait éduque moi parce que je suis trop bête pour savoir que la svatika vient du sanskrit et que c'est un symbole religieux asiatique.
Et comme je suis vraiment arriéré, j'ai jamais entendu parlé de rael qui utilise la croix gammée dans une étoile de david. 

( par contre je savais pas qu'il y avait des adeptes un peu partout en France et que leur secte étant interdite en France - et depuis basée au Canada - ils se " cachent " derrière leurs associations comme celle-ci )


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2011)

Stop  !


----------



## vleroy (22 Août 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Stop  !



rhoooo, j'ai bientôt fini de le réparer 



​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2011)




----------



## DeepDark (23 Août 2011)

Scan d'un tirage non-argentique, 18x18, pouet-pouet​


----------



## onmyplanet (23 Août 2011)

​


----------



## l'écrit vain (23 Août 2011)

_



_​


----------



## Scalounet (24 Août 2011)




----------



## GroDan (24 Août 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Août 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (25 Août 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2011)

Courbes industrielles






​


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2011)

​
_Nathalie Jumelais, 30 ans de photo. elle vient de dépoussiérer un sujet de reportage à la TMAX  à l'arrache sur la fermeture de Moulinex à Caen en 2003. 1100 mecs sur le carreau. Et puis il n'y a pas que Mr Daniel qui va mettre des liens  et je sais qu'il connait bien cette démarche 

Bref, c'est par là << y clique >>

et si t'es en Basse Normandie jusque paname et que tu veux la faire bosser... 
_


----------



## SirDeck (26 Août 2011)

.






.​


----------



## cornelie (27 Août 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (27 Août 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (27 Août 2011)




----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2011)




----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Août 2011)

;-)




.


----------



## vleroy (28 Août 2011)

​
Un grand merci aux pros avec accréditations et qui m'ont rentré tout le matos


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2011)

Réflexions






​


----------



## nicodesh (28 Août 2011)

@vleroy Sympa ta photo ! T'as ouvert à combien ? 1,4 ?


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2011)

nicodesh a dit:


> @vleroy Sympa ta photo ! T'as ouvert à combien ? 1,4 ?



Non 4,8 pour une focale de 140mm. Pris à 2m du sujet, tu n'as pas besoin d'ouvrir à 1,4 pour avoir un tel bokeh derrière  Tout est dans le cadre et l'angle et d'ailleurs l'objo descend pas en dessous de 4,5


----------



## nicodesh (29 Août 2011)

héhé okay Merci pour ces précisions ! (Je débute !  ) En tout cas que ça soit au niveau aspect ou couleur, il s'accorde bien avec le sujet et je trouve le rendu final vraiment sympa


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2011)

nicodesh a dit:


> (Je débute !  ) En tout cas que ça soit au niveau aspect ou couleur, il s'accorde bien avec le sujet et je trouve le rendu final vraiment sympa



Même style à 5,6. Les parapluies sont à environ 3 mètres (donc très proche de mon point d'accomodation) et le fond qui fait que la photo fonctionne est à 100m. C'est lui qui d'ailleurs m'apporte la dominante couleur  En fait, le principe est d'autant plus vrai que tu ouvres avec une grande focale avec ton point principal proche. Le reste ce n'est que de la composition.



​
Ouais on a ramassé


----------



## Scalounet (29 Août 2011)




----------



## nicodesh (29 Août 2011)

Ouaip mais là par exemple je trouve ça étonnant que le champ de profondeur soit si peu profond avec une ouverture à 5,6 ! Je fait référence aux deux premiers parapluies qui sortent déjà du champ net.

Après oui c'est vrai que la proportion 3m / 100m permet forcément d'obtenir des bokeh avec bon nombres d'ouvertures. Ca j'ai bien capté qu'en plus de l'ouverture, la distance avec le sujet influe sur la taille du champ de profondeur.

Mais c'est vrai qu'à première réflexion j'aurais pas pensé qu'on puisse s'amuser autant avec des ouvertures à > 4 !


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2011)

Pour poursuivre vos conversations "techniques", se serait mieux d'aller en discuter *ici*...
Ce fil est plus "réservé" aux images et moins aux échanges de textes (techniques ou pas)...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2011)

Lastours...






... pfff, finies les vacances.


----------



## Chococed (29 Août 2011)




----------



## yvos (29 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Lastours...
> ... pfff, finies les vacances.




J'aime beaucoup ton boquet. Tu me le prêtes ?


----------



## plovemax (30 Août 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2011)

Wistiti et le bokeh






:rateau:​


----------



## GroDan (30 Août 2011)

et pour vos histoire de bokeh, ainsi que pour certain(e_s) sur ce fil et ailleurs : la photo que ont peut faire la mise au point après avoir fait la photo...​​


----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2011)

*<< La série, par là >>*​


----------



## Dead head (30 Août 2011)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2011)

Cassandre...


----------



## Math.p (30 Août 2011)

Vive la Bretagne


----------



## mfay (30 Août 2011)

​


----------



## Chococed (30 Août 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2011)

Math.p a dit:


> une photo[/IMG]
> 
> Vive la Bretagne



C'est fou comme la mer est en pente en Bretagne...


----------



## Scalounet (31 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est fou comme la mer est en pente en Bretagne...



C'est parce qu'ils la vident après le départ des touristes 





*fuji pro 160C*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2011)




----------



## l'écrit vain (31 Août 2011)

Et t'es allé à Vberlin en Vallemagne ? 




​


----------



## plovemax (31 Août 2011)

Tournepierre à collier​


----------



## Scalounet (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Chococed (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Septembre 2011)

[/url]
Valérie

Oups désolé! Flickr bouffe les couleurs et enfle!!!


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2011)

_Valérie présente un excès de poids : 150 Ko max pour les photos postées dans Portfolio, cf règles. Je te laisse rectifier. Sinon, je supprime _


----------



## joanes (1 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2011)

_*<< La série et quelques explications par là >>*_​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Chococed (2 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (2 Septembre 2011)

Parc de Thoiry


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2011)

*





 ( Click to zoom.  )​*​


----------



## wip (2 Septembre 2011)

​ 
On m'a dit que Nancy était à la mode en ce moment sur macgé 

​PS: Vache, ça pique hein ??? :love:​


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2011)

Zzzzzz.....


----------



## Chococed (3 Septembre 2011)

Dans la même série qu'hier...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2011)

.







.​


----------



## Scalounet (3 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (3 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Chococed (4 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2011)

J'ai la même


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Septembre 2011)

Evidement il y a à boire et à manger.L'arbre cache un peu la chapelle mais détourne l'attention (surtout des adeptes de l'herbier) à savoir de quelle essence est cet arbuste.
La croix bouche l'horizon alors que sur la photo de scalounet on voit bien qu'il s'agit d'un instantané ( le bateau à moteur)
Si la règle des trois tiers est bien respectée sur les deux épreuves il faut admettre que scalounet a eu de la chance pour le moment de la journéele toit de la chapelle est impec.
Pour mon compte.. à mon avis..je préfère la photo de scalounetça me rappelle ma jeunesse (Lego)


----------



## Math.p (4 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est fou comme la mer est en pente en Bretagne...



C'est le principe de la marée basse. Ca penche donc l'eau s'en va


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2011)

_On laisse de côté les échanges stériles, merci _


----------



## Scalounet (4 Septembre 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Evidement il y a à boire et à manger.L'arbre cache un peu la chapelle mais détourne l'attention (surtout des adeptes de l'herbier) à savoir de quelle essence est cet arbuste.
> La croix bouche l'horizon alors que sur la photo de scalounet on voit bien qu'il s'agit d'un instantané ( le bateau à moteur)
> Si la règle des trois tiers est bien respectée sur les deux épreuves il faut admettre que scalounet a eu de la chance pour le moment de la journéele toit de la chapelle est impec.
> Pour mon compte.. à mon avis..je préfère la photo de scalounetça me rappelle ma jeunesse (Lego)



Merci Jose 
Ceci étant, je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que la photo de Dos Jones doit dater, et que celle ci est tirée de largentique ! (dou les différences de couleurs) 
En tout cas, cela nous rappele de bons souvenirs a tous les deux (ça, jen suis certain)


----------



## plovemax (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Chococed (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2011)

Un peu too much, mais ça va bien avec l'ambiance.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2011)

@ Booby : c'est vrai que tu as un peu forcé sur les curseurs 
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (6 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2011)

Lire ce message et celui-là...


----------



## GroDan (7 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2011)

..et tu le vois sur ton écran, sinon ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (8 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2011)

Bah, faites du vélo







​


----------



## lmmm (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jahrom (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## wip (9 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2011)

*dans la nasse, 4 minutes*

@momo : ​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (9 Septembre 2011)

je n'y vois aucune connotation sexuelle et c'est bien dommage.​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## 'chon (9 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (10 Septembre 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2011)

Abstraction auto mobile






:rateau:​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (11 Septembre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (12 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2011)

Un peu de mélancolie et deux flashs déportés ​


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2011)

Image de marque







  ​


----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Raf (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (15 Septembre 2011)




----------



## boninmi (15 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (15 Septembre 2011)

Type 18... 1.400.000&#8364;


----------



## lmmm (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (16 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2011)

Black Beauty...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2011)

... à Pornic !  :king:


----------



## GroDan (17 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

Une vue sur le pic du midi d'Ossau.


----------



## mfay (18 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (18 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2011)

Les tourments de l'eau






:rateau:​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Septembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## 'chon (18 Septembre 2011)

*Bonnie & Clyde* 

​


----------



## jogary (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (19 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Bibabelou (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jogary (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> http://nsa27.casimages.com/img/2011/09/20/110920085231251787.jpg


C'est dommage, l'endroit à l'air magnifique mais la lumière de milieu de journée (si j'en crois l'ombre des vaches il devait être à peu près midi) est vraiment pourrie. Il faudrait y retourner plus tôt ou pus tard pour vraiment en tirer partie.


----------



## jogary (21 Septembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est dommage, l'endroit à l'air magnifique mais la lumière de milieu de journée (si j'en crois l'ombre des vaches il devait être à peu près midi) est vraiment pourrie. Il faudrait y retourner plus tôt ou pus tard pour vraiment en tirer partie.



Hélas, oui ! Mais quand tu pars en rando une journée tu n'as pas le choix de l'heure de départ...

En voici une autre, les ocres de Roussilon où j'ai passé mon enfance ( Vous vous rappelez ? la maison de l'institutrice dans l'été meutrier avec Adjani  )


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> En voici une autre, les ocres de Roussilon où j'ai passé mon enfance ( Vous vous rappelez ? la maison de l'institutrice dans l'été meutrier avec Adjani  )



Si jp te faisait une remarque justifiée sur l'optimisation de la lumière naturelle qui lui est chère, et sur une photo dont la chromie ne souffrait dans un tel contexte peu de critiques, celle que tu évoques en réponse est en revanche d'un fade à toute épreuve. Une simple correction des niveaux et un léger ajustement des jaunes et des rouges aurait pu lui donner une pétance apétissante. Là, c'est du brut de décroffrage. Et du coup, ça passe à côté du truc. 






un truc exploratoire  ​


----------



## jogary (21 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Si jp te faisait une remarque justifiée sur l'optimisation de la lumière naturelle qui lui est chère, et sur une photo dont la chromie ne souffrait dans un tel contexte peu de critiques, celle que tu évoques en réponse est en revanche d'un fade à toute épreuve. Une simple correction des niveaux et un léger ajustement des jaunes et des rouges aurait pu lui donner une pétance apétissante. Là, c'est du brut de décroffrage. Et du coup, ça passe à côté du truc.



Bon, j'explique :  ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le contenu, l'objet, pas la façon dont je vais me la péter grave en voulant présenter un chef d'oeuvre. :mouais:
Je ne cherche pas à modifier les photos à coup de photoshop  mais de les montrer tel qu'elles le sont. Que ce soit en France, en afrique, en europe de l'est...etc. j'en aurais tellement à montrer ( comme le désert sous toutes ses formes et pas celui pour les touristes en Tunisie ) que je montre le "VU", pas l'enrobage qui va avec et qui ne sont ( à mon goût personnel ) uniquement pour les BO BO.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis personnel...
Je préfère VOIR une nouveauté , plutôt qu'un papier couleur dont les lumières sont sublimes..
A chacun ses valeurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




vleroy a dit:


> Si jp te faisait une remarque justifiée sur l'optimisation de la lumière naturelle qui lui est chère, et sur une photo dont la chromie ne souffrait dans un tel contexte peu de critiques, celle que tu évoques en réponse est en revanche d'un fade à toute épreuve. Une simple correction des niveaux et un léger ajustement des jaunes et des rouges aurait pu lui donner une pétance apétissante. Là, c'est du brut de décroffrage. Et du coup, ça passe à côté du truc.
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/8334/jfmg.jpg
> 
> ...



Et ben.....je préfère mes photos sans " couleurs " mais qui me parlent !!! :love: :love: :love:  

Pour faire plaisir vleroy : ( bien trafiqué avec le peu de connaissance que j'ai...)


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2011)

Et ça recommence :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai la même


----------



## Scalounet (22 Septembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai la même
> 
> http://Dosjones.free.fr/Portfolio/IM189.jpg​


Excellent !


----------



## GroDan (22 Septembre 2011)

_Edit : on se calme_







​


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2011)

Sans photoshop, sans optique et même sans les mains ​


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai pas trouvé la pétition pour le retour des boules rouges.


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Septembre 2011)

0 photoshop, même pas iPhoto.
Couleurs brutes, prises avec un simple Bridge Fujifilm...
Magique à vivre en vrai...


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2011)

Si vous avez des "montées de sève", va falloir vous débrouiller pour les évacuer... 
Le prochain qui ne tient pas compte de nos remarques... prendra un risque... certain. 
Voire un certain... risque...


----------



## jogary (23 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## plovemax (23 Septembre 2011)

trop lourd. P.t..n de flickr!

je reviens quand j'ai le temps...


----------



## GroDan (23 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2011)

A droite les nuages, à gauche la fumée.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2011)




----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## plovemax (23 Septembre 2011)

Matinée d'automne.​


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jogary (23 Septembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7266/p8292725.jpg
> 
> A droite les nuages, à gauche la fumée.



Ouaaahhh ! Superbe !   Originale !


----------



## SirDeck (23 Septembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## esope (23 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Azety (24 Septembre 2011)

ayé , j'ai tenté la photo de modèle. Je suis content de pas être spécialisé dans ce domaine. Me demande même comment ils font ces mecs sur facebook à poster des centaines d'images de nana par mois.






la suite de la séance photo ici


----------



## jogary (24 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2011)

On prend des cailloux !


----------



## Mr_Krank (24 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2011)

_Pas un gramme de photoshop non plus là dessus. 
Comme quoi cet argument n'est pas opérant. 
Une photo se conçoit et se travaille.
Mamiya RB 67 &#8226; 90mm &#8226; f/11 &#8226; 1/30s &#8226; Polaroid Chocolate serie &#8226; iso 80 &#8226; Expired_​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2011)

Y'a plein de photoshop dedans mais j'assume


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (25 Septembre 2011)

Ma petite acquisition du jour, des fois il y a du bon dans les vides grenier. Pour les curieux c'est un modèle à optique P.Angenieux F75 1:3,5 Type X1, état parfais. Reste plus qu'à acheter quelques péloches en 120.


----------



## jogary (25 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2011)

Clin d'oeil à Téo et Dan. Bah oui vous êtes pas fana de la chasse. Bon ben après une bonne matinée radieuse à crapahuter, l'après-midi on a foutu la paix aux bestioles. Deux flash cobra, dont un déporté, un brin de luck à la pdv pour l'intensité de l'image, et hop, du capture one, du capture NX2 et du photoshop et j'assume aussi 



​
_@Krank : regarde ton numéro de fabrication et l'année. C'est important. Pourquoi? Le semflex est le rollei du pauvre à cette époque (valeur actuelle environ 50). Sa fabrication s'arrête entre 58 et 59. Mais par sursaut d'orgueil (c'est ma théorie), ils vont faire une série limitée (avant de disparaitre) qui va passer de 3 à 4 lentilles. Et le 4 lentilles, fait à 200 ex donc rare (donc cher), équivaut largement un rollei. Particularité, il ouvre à 3,5 (de base à 4). D'où ma réflexion. Avec sa sacoche en cuir (si tu l'as), c'est un appareil attachant au piqué incroyable. Avec un bon scan, 50Mpx en argentique _


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Septembre 2011)

Toujours sans photoshop, avec un Bridge !


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2011)

Prémices de l'automne






​


----------



## jogary (26 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Simbouesse (26 Septembre 2011)

... cette partie est le bas du dos de la baleine... entre 5 et 10% de la bête...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... cette partie est le bas du dos de la baleine... entre 5 et 10% de la bête...



 mais 100% de la photo


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2011)

*:: deux cobras dans les marais ::*​


----------



## Scalounet (26 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6540/shootmg.jpg
> 
> ​



Peux pas te bouler, mais j&#8217;adore ! 

Edit: au temps pour moi tirhum, j&#8217;recommencerais pu !


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Ouaaahhh ! Superbe !   Originale !





Scalounet a dit:


> Peux pas te bouler, mais j&#8217;adore !


Petite piqûre de rappel... 


> [*]Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour  parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos  critiques techniques avec une forte modération de votre part.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs (-->pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre)  ou suggestions peuvent être également extrêmement utiles mais si la photo  appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la  discussion du "côté cuisine".


----------



## gfxcasa (26 Septembre 2011)

Premier post dans cette rubrique


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2011)

Ce fil est exclusivement dédié aux photos 

_L'ouverture d'un fil ad hoc est envisageable si il y a suffisamment de participants._


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2011)

gfxcasa a dit:


> Premier post dans cette rubrique
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/873/wallpapers5i.jpg


Mais es-tu dans la bonne rubrique ?!... 



ÉDIT : Toasted par le parigô (tête eud veau)..


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2011)

1 - le close up de la magicienne  
2 - le mien en photo rapprochée   :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jogary (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (27 Septembre 2011)

Arequipa.


----------



## GroDan (27 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (27 Septembre 2011)

Il lui faut au moins quatre bras pour s'occuper de ces deux-là


----------



## plovemax (27 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (27 Septembre 2011)

Monsieur GroDan,

Je prends connaissance à l'instant de votre procédé consistant à vouloir m'attribuer la responsabilité du décès probablement accidentel d'un préposé à l'entretien des voiries de votre belle région.

Laissez moi vous dire tout le mépris que m'inspirent de telles méthodes et que je compte bien en découdre en Suisse (terrain neutre par excellence) dans ce duel prévu au sténopé.

Dans l'attente,

Bien à vous.

_PS : je ne pète pas les dents, je Cone Explose. Même les déchets (que personne ne se sente visé)._



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Septembre 2011)

;-)



​
.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## jogary (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (28 Septembre 2011)

Ces arbres, ne sont en fait qu&#8217;un seul ! 
Il s&#8217;agit du Banian, dont les branches tombantes reprennent racine et repartent en formant un nouveau tronc ! (le tronc principal se trouvant au niveau de la voiture)





ps: Dos Jones, vais-je enfin réussir a te "coller" ??


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2011)

_Commentaire n°1 : on a pas forcément envie d'avoir tout en double  
Commentaire n°2 : je rappelle l'existence de ce sujet, qui a vocation a recueillir vos récits photographiques de voyage. Il est assez délaissé, étonnamment me semble-t-il_


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## cornelie (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (28 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Baracca (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## esope (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jogary (29 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (29 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2011)

Ce matin, je devais t'écrire un mail. T'annoncer des mauvaises nouvelles. Les frouzes ne sont en effet pas les bienvenus. T'avais vu juste. Ce petit pola résume tout. 



​
_PS : Tu noteras que je m'approche de ton Linhof_


----------



## onmyplanet (29 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2011)

Après tout, on est français, mer.e !
_*L'enfer est un endroit où le cuisinier serait anglais ; le policier, allemand ; le garagiste, arabe et l'amant, suisse.*_




​


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (30 Septembre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (30 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (30 Septembre 2011)

Scan d'argentique AE1/HP5 très fortement manipulé, j'ai ajouté un cadre.


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2011)

_@Kranck: cela ne t'empêche pas de nettoyer les fils et les poussières du scan. Je t'accorde que c'est plus chiant à faire qu'un cadre._ 

autre sujet: 





::: si tu veux comprendre, faut lire :::​


----------



## Mr_Krank (30 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> @Kranck: cela ne t'empêche pas de nettoyer les fils et les poussières du scan. Je t'accorde que c'est plus chiant à faire qu'un cadre.



Tu a largement raison mais j'avais pas envie et puis d'ailleurs ce sont des griffures sur le film. Mon scan est propre Misieur Vincent.


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2011)

Quand vous aurez fini de vous tirer sur l'élastique...


> Sans photoshop, sans optique et même sans les mains






> 0 photoshop, même pas iPhoto.
> Couleurs brutes, prises avec un simple Bridge Fujifilm...





> Pas un gramme de photoshop non plus là dessus.
> Comme quoi cet argument n'est pas opérant.
> Une photo se conçoit et se travaille.





> Y'a plein de photoshop dedans mais j'assume





> Deux flash cobra, dont un déporté, un brin de luck à la pdv pour l'intensité de l'image, et hop, du capture one, du capture NX2 et du photoshop et j'assume aussi






> Toujours sans photoshop, avec un Bridge !





> Du vélo, du flash, et presque pas de photoshop...





> Scan d'argentique AE1/HP5 très fortement manipulé, j'ai ajouté un cadre.


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2011)

je crois qu'il s'agissait pour tous d'exemples et contre exemples sur une phrase dite par notre ami jogary qui d'ailleurs par MP a fini par convenir des choses, comme quoi même se tirer l'élastique peut profiter  tu peux effacer quand t'as lu.


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2011)

Ces contre-exemples risquent de finir par faire remonter la mayonnaise...
(j'vous connais...)
Pis au bout du quinzième; ce n'est plus "drôle"... 
(merci de me prendre pour une brêle, en passant... )



vleroy a dit:


> (...) tu peux effacer quand t'as lu.


Trop gentil; merci de ta mansuétude...


----------



## cornelie (30 Septembre 2011)

* (grande taille) *


----------



## GroDan (30 Septembre 2011)

Fait avec un appareil photo et une pellicule photo.







J'accorde le fait que le cadrage est perfectible mais je la trouve "belle".​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Octobre 2011)

Sans queue ni tête mais avec du muscle






  ​


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (1 Octobre 2011)




----------



## mfay (1 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2011)

Camera Porn...


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2011)

Censeo aut ex vita ista exeundum, aut e vita exeundum

_Perdre  la vie est  perdre le seul bien que lon ne pourra regretter davoir  perdu puisque  lon ne sera plus là pour sen rendre compte. Sénèque._





Je laisse le filigrane, j'ai posté partout, je passe à LR 3.5, donc il à bien fallu se le mettre dans le stylet...
Clic sur l'image pour ouar la série

_Le latin ? Ah ouais, juste pour me la péter comme le Président _​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Octobre 2011)

Chez Marcel à Monein&#8230;






​


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2011)

_Petite mise au point : le prochain qui utilise ce fil pour y glisser des règlements de compte ou des messages qui ne font qu'attiser les rancoeurs sera banni. Il y en a marre de devoir passer la serpillière derrière ou vérifier que vous ne vous agressez pas. _


----------



## vleroy (3 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (3 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## quenaur (3 Octobre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (3 Octobre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Octobre 2011)

Un peu de hauteur de vue.






​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


( Mini-Série *ici*.  )
​


----------



## jogary (4 Octobre 2011)

Voici une vue du pic d'ayus ( 2200 mètres )


----------



## cornelie (5 Octobre 2011)

*Click ici pour admirer la montagne*


----------



## NightWalker (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (6 Octobre 2011)

....................................​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Octobre 2011)

La part d'ombre






_"Les hommes d'épaisseur ont une ombre, les autres un reflet"_

:sick:​


----------



## vleroy (6 Octobre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> _"Les hommes d'épaisseur ont une ombre, les autres un reflet"_
> 
> :sick:​



tu ne crois pas si bien dire... 






*::: papy fait de la résistance  :::
*​


----------



## quenaur (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (7 Octobre 2011)

​

_Ps: les tâches sur les capteurs numériques, ça se nettoie. Je dis ça je dis rien. y en a dans certains ciels, cherchez _


----------



## Scalounet (8 Octobre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (8 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (8 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2011)

​
@jp: y en a combien sur celle-là? :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> @jp: y en a combien sur celle-là? :rose:


145 poses de 60 sec :style:


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> 145 poses de 60 sec :style:



Il a dû bien chauffer, je te dis pas comment ça doit coller au capteur les poussières  tiens, je vous donnerai côté cuisine tout ce qu'il faut pour nettoyer les capteurs en utilisant ce qu'utilisent les "nikon center" et autres. Sans danger et moins de 20 euros pour un capteur crade de chez crade  et histoire de tordre le cou à la rumeur "ah je touche pas à mon capteur... serait plus sous garanti..." ouais place aux ... 

<< par là >>


----------



## SirDeck (9 Octobre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Il a dû bien chauffer


Je sais pas si il a chauffé mais ça m'étonnerais vu comment je me suis pelé  pendant 2H 25


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> 145 poses de 60 sec :style:



Et pas une seule étoile filante ?  :sleep:   

Des pétouilles en voilà, et pas sur le capteur : scan d'un ekta 64 :love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et pas une seule étoile filante ?  :sleep:


Ben le ciel était beaucoup trop lumineux à cause de la lune. Même les avions qui vont moins vite que les étoiles filantes apparaissent à peine. Pour chopper une étoile filante il aurait fallu que je monte dans les ISO à au moins 400 mais là ça m'aurait fait une image de jour en pleine nuit et on aurait toujours vu aucune trace de météor


----------



## plovemax (10 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## jpultra (11 Octobre 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h18 ----------

En me baladant, je suis tomé sur ce post et à ma grande surprise, je découvre de très belles photos qui sont partagées. Il va falloir que je prenne le temps de visiter cet étalage d'oeuvres (quasiment 1000 pages !)
Chapeau Mesdames et Messieurs. :love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Octobre 2011)




----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2011)

Bounty hunter and stormtrooper in desert...


----------



## vleroy (11 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (11 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2011)

portrait au 400mm :rose:
​


----------



## GroDan (11 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2011)

Du flou, du bougé, mais en final un petit effet qui me plait...

_edit : une seule fois la même photo, merci _


----------



## lmmm (12 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2011)

A remplir






​


----------



## Azety (12 Octobre 2011)

Comme je n'ai pas forcément le temps de m'amuser à redimensionner les images , je prend la liberté de poster des miniatures.
J'espère que cela n'enfreint pas le règlement 
( en cliquant sur la miniature on accède à l'image d'origine sur FlickR )


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lmmm (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Azety (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2011)

Un peu d'or liquide&#8230;






Il s'agit ici de Jurançon sec (spécial dédicace à Iluro_64 et Xondousan)

​


----------



## Baracca (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2011)

Ça bouge tout le temps cette bestiole&#8230; 




Brut de décoffrage Canon 400D (objectif 18-55mm) avec juste recadrage&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2011)

Pour le recadrage, j'aurai plutôt vu un recadraage qui place la bestiole plus à droite et en haut de l'image.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça bouge tout le temps cette bestiole



La mienne bouge moins ! 




Brut de décoffrage de mon tél portable, avec juste un recadrage, tout pareil que mon Joël


----------



## fanougym (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (14 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2011)

*>> pour regarder l'original et jeter un oeil aux données argentiques <<*​
_@Dan : et avec le RZ, tu devrais pouvoir piquer encore plus méchamment_


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Octobre 2011)

;-)



​

.


----------



## lmmm (14 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bon  Un peu baveux


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## onmyplanet (14 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## jpultra (15 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (15 Octobre 2011)

​
Vous vous êtes éclatés en dessous. Un florilège de premiers plans qui interceptent l'image, des noirs et blancs à l'arrache bien cramés, des photos baveuses :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est un style comme un autre     &#65532;&#65532;


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (15 Octobre 2011)

une maquilleuse en forme c'est important!


----------



## 'chon (15 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (16 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (16 Octobre 2011)

Une petite balade ?


----------



## Scalounet (16 Octobre 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2011)

issu d'un site photo pro :

"Avant d'appuyer sur le déclencheur, pensez à votre sujet et à ce que vous voulez créer. Ayez une idée claire et essayez de la mettre en &#339;uvre de la meilleure façon possible.

Ayez une idée et un projet. Ne mitraillez pas n'importe quoi et *ne vous contentez pas d'accidents.*
Regardez ce que vous photographiez et *accordez-lui un moment de réflexion.* Demandez-vous toujours : Quelle est la meilleure approche de ce sujet, et comment dois-je le présenter pour transmettre l'idée que je veux partager ?
Déplacez-vous et explorez plus loin que votre environnement immédiat. Résistez à l'envie de photographier les objets de votre bureau ou de votre jardin.
Pensez au-delà du sujet principal. Arrêtez-vous et regardez au travers du viseur. Qu'est-ce qui est visible et qu'est-ce qui ne le devrait pas ? Qu'est-ce qui devrait être visible mais est masqué ? Regardez toujours votre cadre avec la composition complète à l'esprit."

et pour la suite tu suivras ce lien



une photo nette dans le plan choisi et *correctement exposée*, c'est juste un minimum. Là c'est vraiment un florilège de grand n'importe quoi  allez y clique et y se cultive! pour le coup, c'est ni ma pomme ni la horde qui le dit.


----------



## GroDan (16 Octobre 2011)

Avoir assez d'empire sur soi-même pour juger  des autres par comparaison avec nous, et agir envers eux, comme nous  voudrions que l'on agîsse envers nous-mêmes, c'est ce qu'on peut appeler  la doctrine de l'humanité; il n'y a rien au-delà. Confucius






Vous allez nous l'énerver, le Vinc ! ​


----------



## plovemax (17 Octobre 2011)

[

​


----------



## jpultra (17 Octobre 2011)

Nulle part, c'est déjà quelque part...


----------



## vleroy (17 Octobre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> Vous allez nous l'énerver, le Vinc ! ​[/CENTER]



Pas du tout  d'abord parce que j'ai juste trouvé ce texte bien fait et applicable pour tout niveau. A l'évidence, il n'est pas lu  
Et puis, aucune raison d'être énervé parce que ce soir je vais jouer au romano à Lyon et ramener ma sinar :love:




​


----------



## rabisse (17 Octobre 2011)

Altiplano.




​


----------



## lmmm (17 Octobre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (18 Octobre 2011)

un peu de lecture
​


----------



## jpultra (18 Octobre 2011)

Ça y est : je vois la lumière


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Ça y est : je vois la lumière



bon bah, si t'as la lumière, on va te passer le matos 



​
:love:

Et puis si t'es timide, je te passe la photographe qui va avec


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## GroDan (19 Octobre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> bon bah, si t'as la lumière, on va te passer le matos
> truc du siècle dernier, même d'avant !
> Et puis si t'es timide, je te passe la photographe qui va avec



C'est un ouf ce mec, en plus en Bretagne avec le vent qu'il y a, ça va lui faire une de ces prises au vent... l'a intéret à avoir un bon pied 






en même temps c'est lui qui m'a appris le HDR, mais bon, j'ai encore du boulot je trouve pas le mode couleur...​


----------



## lmmm (19 Octobre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (19 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2011)




----------



## joanes (19 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## jpultra (19 Octobre 2011)

La brèche...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2011)

Super Man Like A Coke... Paul !


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> l'a intéret à avoir un bon pied



je suis rentré plus tôt que prévu  donc avec ce que tu m'as envoyé ça devrait le faire grave 



GroDan a dit:


> en même temps c'est lui qui m'a appris le HDR, mais bon, j'ai encore du boulot je trouve pas le mode couleur...​



Mais quel menteur 

Allez un petit HDR en contre expo du boulot et prépare moi ta 75mm (la sinar bien sûr) dont tu ne te sers pas pour mon Noël 



​
Même l'ami Paul y voit du feu


----------



## joanes (20 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## jpultra (20 Octobre 2011)

Vieroy, Quelque part en haut, telle qu'elle...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2011)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (22 Octobre 2011)




----------



## fanougym (22 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (22 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (24 Octobre 2011)




----------



## LeProf (24 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (25 Octobre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (25 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)




----------



## fau6il (25 Octobre 2011)

lmmm a dit:


> http://nsa22.casimages.com/img/2011/10/17/111017095704298478.jpg



_J'apprécie beaucoup cette pose. _

_Edit : on ne cite pas les images, merci (cf règles)_


----------



## joanes (25 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2011)

Temps de saison enfin.






​


----------



## plovemax (25 Octobre 2011)

C'est en forgeant...​


----------



## jpultra (25 Octobre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (26 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Temps de saison&#8230; enfin.
> ​





​
_@Human-fly : vu tes messages sur Fckr  je vais te répondre mais là pas trop le temps, regarde côté "strobisme" pour comprendre la technique utilisée_


----------



## fanougym (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2011)

Sinar P  150mm  f/45  10s
Fuji polaroid 100c45​
_@jp: oui sur la précédente, je t'accorde que trois secondes en plus auraient été les bienvenues  mais j'avais laissé les petits gris à la maison :rose:_


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Azety (27 Octobre 2011)

DSC_6678 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## quenaur (27 Octobre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (28 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (28 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (28 Octobre 2011)

Street Buddha by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## GEREM57 (28 Octobre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2011)

Nono de paille






​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2011)

​
Version N&B de celle postée précédemment.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (29 Octobre 2011)

petite dédicace à GroDan et DeepDark 



​
Sinar P  150mm  HP5+ (iso 1600)
​<< et pour rire des effets d'une grande chambre >>


----------



## LeProf (29 Octobre 2011)

​
Ps: en écho avec celle-ci : http://forums.macg.co/5451222-post16252.html


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (29 Octobre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## Raf (30 Octobre 2011)

Hipstamatic, sur un iPhone 4S, c'est presque trop propre !​


----------



## SirDeck (31 Octobre 2011)

snapseed

Mais c'est de la postproduction
Du coup, tu contrôles.


----------



## mactambour (31 Octobre 2011)

Un petit retour sur MacGe..


----------



## ergu (31 Octobre 2011)

Cher mactambour,
Je me demande quand même un petit peu comment une photo très floue, toute noire et étrangement cadrée (la poubelle, entre autres) peut figurer parmi les "plus belles photos" de qui que ce soit.
Bisous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Octobre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Cher mactambour,
> Je me demande quand même un petit peu comment une photo très floue, toute noire et étrangement cadrée (la poubelle, entre autres) peut figurer parmi les "plus belles photos" de qui que ce soit.
> Bisous.



Ah
Encore un qui va faire du mauvais esprit sur les super photos des autres...



:rateau:


----------



## GEREM57 (31 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (31 Octobre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Cher mactambour,
> Je me demande quand même un petit peu comment une photo très floue, toute noire et étrangement cadrée (la poubelle, entre autres) peut figurer parmi les "plus belles photos" de qui que ce soit.
> Bisous.



Ah Ponkhead serait là ce serait autre chose je te l'accorde  mais à force de fricoter avec sa femme de ménage dans l'escalier, faut pas s'étonner qu'il ait fini par se caser celui-là! 

Ca fait plaisir de te revoir :love:

Tiens pour fêter ça une photo floue (et WebO pourra dire que cela devient vomitif, il aurait raison) de nuit en argentique. J'ai moins de grain qu'avec vos numériques 





Sinar P &#8226; 150 mm &#8226; f/11 &#8226; 10s (réciprocité prise en compte selon données Ilford)
HP5+ iso 400 &#8226; Dév LC 29 (1+9)
Format 4x5
​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)




----------



## mactambour (31 Octobre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah
> Encore un qui va faire du mauvais esprit sur les super photos des autres...
> 
> 
> ...



Il est jeune... ça lui passera...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------




mactambour a dit:


> Un petit retour sur MacGe..
> 
> 
> http://www.pages-tambour.com/paris_night.jpg​


----------



## vleroy (31 Octobre 2011)

mactambour a dit:


> Il est jeune... ça lui passera...




mens


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2011)

Bon, hé !...
On se concentre sur le sujet du fil : les photos...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, hé !...
> On se concentre sur le sujet du fil : les photos...



Sinon ça va encore finir comme ça...


----------



## Azety (31 Octobre 2011)

DSC_0524 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## mactambour (31 Octobre 2011)

mactambour a dit:


> Il est jeune... ça lui passera...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------



Merci d'avoir enlevé la photo ! la seconde !


----------



## momo-fr (31 Octobre 2011)

Pas vu pas pris.






​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sinon ça va encore finir comme ça...


Le Tilt Shift ça fait vomir. :sick:


----------



## Azety (1 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Tilt Shift ça fait vomir. :sick:



+1


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Tilt Shift ça fait vomir. :sick:



Je jure que j'en ferait plus :sick:


----------



## vleroy (1 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Tilt Shift ça fait vomir. :sick:





Toum'aï a dit:


> Je jure que j'en ferait plus :sick:



Note qu'en me baladant ce matin, je passe faire un tour chez YellowKorner et près de 30% de la devanture, c'est du Tilt shift :rateau:

Alors que rien ne vaut une bonne bascule  :love:



​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2011)

"Bascule" se dit "Tilt" en anglais


----------



## vleroy (1 Novembre 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> "Bascule" se dit "Tilt" en anglais



Sir, please stop doing the malin


----------



## plovemax (1 Novembre 2011)

​
Ce que vaut une bonne bascule!:afraid:


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Novembre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (2 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Raf (2 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (2 Novembre 2011)

DSC_0048 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2011)

Tilt Shift toi même






  ​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (2 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (2 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## GroDan (3 Novembre 2011)

Fait au 300 mm 4 FD avec une bague pour EOS muni d'une lentille permettant l'infini...le vignetage est naturel .
 Une nouvelle vie pour mes vieux cailloux en FD...Que voulez vous, plus je fais du numérique, plus j'aime l'imparfait :rateau:​


----------



## plovemax (3 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## quenaur (4 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (4 Novembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> ...Que voulez vous, plus je fais du numérique, plus j'aime l'imparfait :rateau:



On a vu 
(ça c'est pour me refuser le 75mm  )

Allez en parlant de numérique, tiens en vlà :



​
Et Monsieur Paul arrêtez de dire du mal du HDR


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2011)

Encore une photo vraiment très réussie...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2011)

Pas tant que çà : le poteau à gauche est un poil cintré.


----------



## Mr_Krank (4 Novembre 2011)




----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## IP (4 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2011)

Festival Jazzèbre fin septembre - mi octobre avec outre les concerts, pleins de pique-niques musicaux. Ici, dans la pinède du château de Leucate, deux des "Petites Laines", un quatuor de chanteuses mettant en scène des chansons populaires catalanes, occitanes, basques. De bien beaux moments


----------



## lmmm (4 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (5 Novembre 2011)

20 ans que j'avais pas pris le métro. Finalement rien n'a changé. Ils ont dû augmenter la ventilation, j'ai pas senti la pisse. Je me dirige vers publimod dans le marais. Un des rares endroits où on te développe toutes tes fantaisies. Comme dit le patron, pas la peine de réclamer les 20%, ils sont déjà intégrés dans le tarif. J'ai regardé ma commande. le contact me laisse sur le cul. J'ai demandé plus parce que bordel, hein! alors visite des labos... là tu prends la mesure des choses. Tu discutes avec le tireur, tu comprends que pour deux trois heures de boulot, c'est aussi trois heures de bonheur que tu vas passer avec le type... qu'il n'y a qu'une seule limite c'est la largeur de 2m... ça calme. alors tu reviens à la réalité. t'étais venu chercher de l'ektar. Un film sublime mais casse gueule. et la plus merdique ça donne ça. pas une rayure. (et je te rappelle qu'ici on est à 800 pixels mais l'original fait 150Mpix pour 4 euros de dév+ 2 euros de plan film)



​
que vous pourrez comparer au pola de contrôle fait sur la même vue et publié ici même. C'est définitivement un autre monde. :love:

publimod, c'est 26 rue de Sévigné dans le marais. Et c'est à connaître


----------



## Scalounet (5 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (5 Novembre 2011)

oulla scalounet ça colle pas ton HDR :rose:

je ne te parle pas de la compo. Regarde les effets au niveau des roues. Le but d'un vrai HDR c'est de récupérer toutes les informations en basse lumière et haute lumière avec des écarts possibles de plus de 5 diaphs. En aucun cas, tu dois avoir ce genre d'interpolation (et tu en as plein dans ton image). Curieux également le côté mono couleur 

Passe en cuisine et explique nous comment tu t'y es pris car là c'est ta méthode au départ qui ne va pas.


----------



## Mr_Krank (5 Novembre 2011)

Deux tof sur un même sujet, c'est pas une série. Hein.


----------



## iota (5 Novembre 2011)

Salut,



jpultra a dit:


> Va savoir...


Règle immuable, une photo par jour et par membre (voir ici).

Et accessoirement, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'on puisse considérer les images de synthèse (aussi belles soient-elles) comme une plus belle photo.

@+
iota


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2011)

Il doit pouvoir y avoir un débat intéressant : dans les deux cas on choisis cadre, focale, plans, ouverture, lumières, sujet ou modèle&#8230; simplement dans un cas on part de réel interprété qui donne une image virtuelle, alors que dans l&#8217;autre on reste virtuel du début à la fin&#8230; 

mais là n&#8217;est pas le sujet, je m&#8217;éclipse donc&#8230;


----------



## NightWalker (5 Novembre 2011)




----------



## quenaur (5 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2011)

À l'occasion d'un concert du festival Jazzèbre au château de Salses


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Novembre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Azety (6 Novembre 2011)

DSC_0490 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2011)

.







.​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2011)

La pluie est passée






​


----------



## fau6il (7 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *  *



_Très jolie pose et  superbe modèle!_ 

_Pour ceux qui savent donner du sens à l'écrit: => la pose et la modèle.  
Je persiste et je signe. _


----------



## Azety (7 Novembre 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Très jolie pose et  superbe modèle!_



t'en faut pas beaucoup ...




DSC_0807 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Très jolie pose et  superbe modèle!_



Si on aime le gros coup de flash en pleine tronche et la vilaine ombre que ça fait derrière, sûrement...


----------



## yvos (7 Novembre 2011)

on se calme


----------



## vleroy (7 Novembre 2011)

iota a dit:


> Et accessoirement, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'on puisse considérer les images de synthèse (aussi belles soient-elles) comme une plus belle photo.





Nephou a dit:


> Il doit pouvoir y avoir un débat intéressant : dans les deux cas on choisis cadre, focale, plans, ouverture, lumières, sujet ou modèle simplement dans un cas on part de réel interprété qui donne une image virtuelle, alors que dans lautre on reste virtuel du début à la fin
> 
> mais là nest pas le sujet, je méclipse donc



Pourquoi ce ne serait pas le sujet? Je suis sûr qu'il y a 15 ans tu trouvais des gens qui te disait que la photo numérique, ce n'était pas de la photo (enfin je crois, à c't époque j'étais pas né) 
Alors pour se convaincre et aussi pour rigoler, deux monstres à connaître impérativement :

Yves lecoq  et Pierre Beteille

Quand c'est bien fait, peu importe les méthodes et techniques employées. Et sinon de l'argentique pour le plaisir des rétines :



​


----------



## Math.p (7 Novembre 2011)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6221/6315260448_0b3737ec13_z.jpg

edit : image trop lourde


----------



## iota (7 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Novembre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lmmm (8 Novembre 2011)




----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Novembre 2011)

;-)





.​


----------



## GroDan (8 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2011)

​
reconnais que c'est ballot ton 75mm qui va se champignoner alors que je pourrais lui offrir une seconde vie 
C'est même criminel


----------



## GroDan (8 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> ​
> reconnais que c'est ballot ton 75mm qui va se champignoner alors que je pourrais lui offrir une seconde vie
> C'est même criminel



Hé hé ! Il est déjà plein de champi, donc je vais pas te faire l'affront de te vendre une champignonniére parisienne !! Autant que j'en fasse un presse papier ! 
Au fait Kodak a arreter la fabrication de la 320...profite !


----------



## momo-fr (8 Novembre 2011)

Un peu d'humeur dans le ciel






​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> &#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1077;&#1093;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;



Quand j'étais petit :bebe: j'avais un Lubitel   






Et quand j'étais petit :bebe: j'aimais bien cette photo


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand j'étais petit :bebe: j'avais un Lubitel


La question c'est pas de savoir si on a un truc ou un bidule mais c'est de savoir si on sait s'en servir.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> La question c'est pas de savoir si on a un truc ou un bidule mais c'est de savoir si on sait s'en servir.



Dis-donc jpmiss, tu crois qu'à 12 ans on a les moyen de s'offrir un gros zoom ?
*Lubitel* :love::love::love: le rêve du môme qui se met à la photo.
La pelloche 6x6 coute la peau duc, on essaie tous les cadrages possibles en se retenant de déclencher, que du bien posé parce que les trucs à la volée ça gâche la pelloche (la thune, toujours la thune).
Mais j'te dis ça, j'provoque
Si j'avais eu un Hasselblad ch'rais passé pour un gosse de riche... Et la tof' aurait été la même  :rateau:
Avec un peu plus de piqué quand même...  :style:


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2011)

On doit le respect à tout Homme qui a démarré avec un lubitel 

D'ailleurs j'ai équipé la petite (souvenir) et pan elle te fait ça 

Alors monsieur jp poupoune 

[ forcément Mr Yvos réplique, prévisible quand on shoote au rollei! d'ailleurs où sont les pics????  bah quoi on ale droit d'aimer  ]


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2011)

ok ok on a compris.


----------



## momo-fr (9 Novembre 2011)

A propos de Lubitel







Mon mien, reçu pour mes 12 ans

​


----------



## GroDan (9 Novembre 2011)

Trop fort ! Si Yvos ne ferme pas le fil ou ne nous banni pas tous, on ressort tous nos marteaux et faucilles pour Noël 

_Bon je sais il ne sais pas passer 24h entre mes 2 posts...mais j'ai pas pu résister...pas taper !_
​


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> [ forcément Mr Yvos réplique, prévisible quand on shoote au rollei! d'ailleurs où sont les pics????  bah quoi on ale droit d'aimer  ]





GroDan a dit:


> Trop fort ! Si Yvos ne ferme pas le fil ou ne nous banni pas tous, on ressort tous nos marteaux et faucilles pour Noël
> 
> _Bon je sais il ne sais pas passer 24h entre mes 2 posts...mais j'ai pas pu résister...pas taper !_
> ​





yvos a dit:


> ok ok on a compris.


Il n'y a pas que yvos...

Bis repetita placent...


----------



## momo-fr (9 Novembre 2011)

Fini de jouer






:hein:​


----------



## plovemax (10 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2011)

​
_spéciale Plovemax  7 raws sans soucis dans le ciel et utilisation de ta technique de reprise de l'expo normale pour lui donner encore plus de dynamique  je te confirme l'intérêt 
allez hop l'original en haute déf, c'est par là avec le making of en sus _


----------



## lmmm (10 Novembre 2011)




----------



## joanes (10 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2011)

On voit pas les couilles!


----------



## joanes (10 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> On voit pas les couilles!




Perdues en même temps que le triple AAA


----------



## fau6il (10 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> On voit pas les couilles!



_Récupérées, assaisonnées au vin de Madère et  dégustées!     _


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2011)

Photos ?!... 
Ahora !...


----------



## onmyplanet (10 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (10 Novembre 2011)

DSC_0941-3 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## plovemax (11 Novembre 2011)

Y clique pour avoir la version haute dèf


----------



## schwebb (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2011)

Scène pour ménage






​


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## cornelie (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## schwebb (12 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2011)

​
bah quoi? c'est le monde de disney et comme le HDR a été inventé pour l'industrie du cinéma, cela ne manque pas de sel  
Et puis si beaucoup trouvent le HDR ragoutant (et je leur concède aisément) de nombreuses photos HDr sont publiées en tout petit (comme ça on voit pas les merdouilles). Là, c'est du vrai, et en plus je te la mets en haute déf  alors y clique


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (12 Novembre 2011)

12 novembre 2011


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> bah quoi? c'est le monde de disney et comme le HDR a été inventé pour l'industrie du cinéma, cela ne manque pas de sel
> Et puis si beaucoup trouvent le HDR ragoutant (et je leur concède aisément) de nombreuses photos HDr sont publiées en tout petit (comme ça on voit pas les merdouilles). Là, c'est du vrai, et en plus je te la mets en haute déf  alors y clique


Blah Blah Blah...
C'est du caca et pis c'est tout!


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Novembre 2011)

Photo de ce matin 13/11.....Cette nuit il va geler.


----------



## Raf (13 Novembre 2011)




----------



## quenaur (13 Novembre 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2011)

Ayé j'suis aveugle !
Vous voyez le monde d'une drôle de manière tout de même...


----------



## joanes (13 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2011)

​
_Ce matin dans l'Orne..._​


----------



## onmyplanet (15 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## plovemax (15 Novembre 2011)

Gouttes automnales


----------



## GroDan (15 Novembre 2011)

Aux 6000 qui vont apprendre qu'ils sont licenciés...Pendant ce temps là un petit comique qui ne pointe qu'une fois par mois à l'assemblée demande un quatrième jour de carence pour ces silopors de feinéants de malades. Lui, il s'en bat, il aura 60 mois d'indemnités ​


----------



## NightWalker (15 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (16 Novembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> [
> Aux 6000 qui vont apprendre qu'ils sont licenciés...Pendant ce temps là un petit comique qui ne pointe qu'une fois par mois à l'assemblée demande un quatrième jour de carence pour ces silopors de feinéants de malades. Lui, il s'en bat, il aura 60 mois d'indemnités



les vaches elles s'en foutent! elles gueulent pas. Elles broutent, elles fournissent du lait puis finissent en viande. Alors que nous, nous sommes des veaux... on donne notre lait, on se fait tondre par les erdf, vinci et autres consortiums, on finit dans une boite de la générale des eaux à 3000 euros et on arrive encore avoir des remords, au lieu de leur foutre sur la gueule. Mais on continue de voter pour participer à cette grande mascarade. En pensant que l'on va changer les pouvoirs. Le pouvoir ne change pas, il s'adapte, il se perfectionne. Et ferme ta gueule un peu... c'est pénible dans certains salons ce côté gaucho anar sans couille 

Donc retournons aux vaches, elles sont aussi paisibles que nous 



​


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (17 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> En pensant que l'on va changer les pouvoirs. Le pouvoir ne change pas, il s'adapte, il se perfectionne. Et ferme ta gueule un peu... c'est pénible dans certains salons ce côté gaucho anar sans couille
> Donc retournons aux vaches, elles sont aussi paisibles que nous


 Des fleurs pour la vie, des fleurs pour toutes les vérités du monde...


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (17 Novembre 2011)

Joanes, calme toi. Elle est moche la nouvelle mairie de Montpellier.

MOCHE.

C'est pas comme si elle avait couté des millions, avec une fête d'inauguration ( ZAT ) qui a coûté des centaines de milliers d'euros, pendant que les asso pour SDF et handicapés ferment leur porte par manque de budget 
( remarque pour une fois c'est une fête ouverte au publique. C'est pas comme les 25 ans du Rockstore qui étaient réservé au gratin de la mairie. " soirée publique sur invitation " .... Une sale de concert fermée au publique bordel ! J'adore )

Non non, tout va bien. La mairie est socialiste. Les méchants sont à droite. Circulez.




DSC_0605 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## schwebb (17 Novembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (18 Novembre 2011)

Houla, ça se politise par ici ! La révolution est sur internet...Dis donc le Vincent, t'as pas idée de ce qu'ils te disent les anars sans ouillK, je me ferrais un plaisir de t'en parler à la Noël. D'or et déjà, je te demanderais de réviser l'emplacement de ton curseur politique, si l'anarchie puise ses racines dans ce qui fut le socialisme, je pense que nombre de libertaires ne se sentent pas vraiment de gôche.... 
Pour Azety, je plussoie, il est vraiment chemo, le bloc de Nouvel, mais ça c'est la maladie des architectes, le pognon leur bouffe le citron...et je sais de quoi je parle !:rateau:

Allez, maintenant que je suis démasqué, je vous présente un vrai mec qui lui il phok le system, mais pour de vrai ! Allez on retourne aux photos, ou alors on va être obliger de demander la reouveture de ce fil ! 






Mamiya 6 trix 320 D76 1+1 ​


----------



## Azety (18 Novembre 2011)

mouarf j'avais écrit 20 lignes de coup de gueule mais ça a disparu.
tant pis.




DSC_0621-3 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

On veut des photos pas vos salades 



> mouarf j'avais écrit 20 lignes de coup de gueule mais ça a disparu.
> tant pis.



Bon j'ai pris le 1er commentaire, s'en est plein, c'est pas comme cela que vous allez stimuler l'esprit créatif des photographes novices :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2011)

On se "concentre" un peu, please...


----------



## onmyplanet (18 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Novembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (18 Novembre 2011)

RZ Réparé !



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Novembre 2011)

Désolé, je me suis trompé d'épreuve, la précédente était destinée à un autre usage. Voici le bon format pour Mac Generation.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2011)

Fini l'arrosage






​


----------



## jpultra (19 Novembre 2011)

Les Chuchoteuses s'en donnent à coeur joie


----------



## vleroy (19 Novembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> RZ Réparé !



En voilà une bonne nouvelle! le 90mm entre 5,6 et 11 est une pure tuerie 




​


----------



## vleroy (20 Novembre 2011)

Sinar P  Kodak Tx320​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)




----------



## SirDeck (20 Novembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## schwebb (20 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (20 Novembre 2011)

Bienvenu au monde (Clic pour une version plus grande)​
_toutes mes excuses pour la version précédente trop lourde (pas fait suffisamment attention)_


----------



## GroDan (21 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## jpultra (21 Novembre 2011)

Quand on partage l'amour du Cube


----------



## schwebb (21 Novembre 2011)




----------



## mactambour (21 Novembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6116/6303073044_1fa96204b4_o.jpg​


Superbe !!! enfin un Chambord comme on ne l'avait jamais vu.


----------



## boodou (21 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (21 Novembre 2011)

​
Dans la région de Baccarat  mais si tu préfères le grand ouest, tu *cliques*!


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Novembre 2011)




----------



## quenaur (21 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (21 Novembre 2011)

L'élève, le maître, le propriétaire et le patient.


----------



## Azety (21 Novembre 2011)

_DSC2126 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (22 Novembre 2011)

Ps : 1000 pardons Thirum pour le dernier dépassement de taille


----------



## vleroy (22 Novembre 2011)

​
en haute déf par là


----------



## ergu (22 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> en haute déf par là



De la brume floue en haute def ?
v, quand même...

C'est pas postez vos plus beaux oxymorons, ici, mon bon v.


----------



## GroDan (22 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> De la brume floue en haute def ?
> v, quand même...
> 
> C'est pas postez vos plus beaux oxymorons, ici, mon bon v.



 même qu'en regardant bien, on voit la trame de photosites 




​


----------



## vleroy (23 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> De la brume floue en haute def ?
> v, quand même...
> 
> C'est pas postez vos plus beaux oxymorons, ici, mon bon v.





GroDan a dit:


> même qu'en regardant bien, on voit la trame de photosites



Et vous vous y mettez à deux? je vois 

Ca tombe bien je suis deux 




​
et je vous merd*


----------



## quenaur (23 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (23 Novembre 2011)

Une version panoramique de la même série​


----------



## DONEGAL (23 Novembre 2011)

http://[url=http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=111123115635176304.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2011)

Le fantôme de la vallée






​


----------



## DONEGAL (24 Novembre 2011)

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/920752IMG0090.jpg
*Bonjour!

Ma première photo en ce lieu...exceptée la vignette précédente.

Bord de Rance près de Dinan...*

_Edit : Merci de lire les règles du sujet avant de poster : 150Ko et 800 pixels de large maximum, sinon suppression._


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2011)

je crois qu'il y a un souci de taille.

(jeu de mots)


----------



## vleroy (24 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> De la brume floue en haute def ?
> v, quand même...



Tu dis ça parce que t'aimes pas les photos de réglages  et en ektar à la grande chambre, tu la dégustes comment ma brume, sachant que l'original fait 180Mpix? Il est grand ton salon? 







:love:​


----------



## ergu (24 Novembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> tu la dégustes comment ma brume, sachant que l'original fait 180Mpix?



Allons, allons, v, ne t'excites pas comme ça - il est hors de question que je te dégustes la brume, quelle que soit la taille de ton original - s'pèce de vantard !
Je ne mange pas de ce pain-là, moi monsieur.

Sinon, celle-là, elle est pas mal, de photo (à part les traits dans le ciel que je trouve... incongrus)

Hein ?
Ha oui, mince, va finir par falloir que j'en poste une un de ces jours, quand même - mais je ne sais pas comment vous faites à faire une belle photo par jour, vous autres...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## vleroy (24 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> mais je ne sais pas comment vous faites à faire une belle photo par jour, vous autres...
> Hé, hé, hé.



On bosse nous Monsieur


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2011)

OK !


----------



## Baracca (24 Novembre 2011)

Rien ne nous séparait ... a part mon 55-250 (calé sur 116 mm) monté sur le 600D 




(Sans recadrage bien entendu  )


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


>



Oui ?!...


----------



## DONEGAL (24 Novembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/920752IMG0090.jpg
> *Bonjour!
> 
> Ma première photo en ce lieu...exceptée la vignette précédente.
> ...



J'abandonne.


----------



## vleroy (24 Novembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


> J'abandonne.



Un breton qui abandonne avec des règles aussi peu contraignantes! pffffff qu'est-ce que cela va être quand tu vas voir arriver les romains :rateau:

non sérieusement, il te l'a dit gentiment. Si il n'y a pas de règle, c'est le bordel, mais ta pic est très bien  alors hop mets la dans le bon format et poste nom de dieu


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


> J'abandonne.


Au bout d'un essai ?!...
Tout le monde ici, se conforme à ces règles, je ne vois pas où est la difficulté ?!... (technique ?!)
Si tu as besoin d'aide, on peut te répondre, regarde ici ou encore là... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




vleroy a dit:


> (...) mais ta *pic* est très bien  (...)



JCVD ?!...

 

On poste des photos, maintenant...
Au bon format, please...


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


> J'abandonne.



C'était pas compliqué à faire pourtant 





En plus elle est jolie cette photo 

Titi promis juré j'en mets une à moi le plus tôt possible :rose:


----------



## DONEGAL (24 Novembre 2011)

Merci Dos Jones!

Une main secourable dans ce monde de brutes...

J'ai 10 ans de Windows derrière moi. Je suis passé à l'IMac depuis à peine deux mois. Et je suis inscrit ici depuis quelques jours. Faut que je cherche dans mon Mac et que je cherche dans MACGENERATION...

Je compte revenir poster. Au fait quel hébergeur préconisez-vous?

PS: chuis pô un Dinanais mais un Hillionnais...vous savez...les algues vertes...?:rose:

Merci encore!


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


> Merci Dos Jones!
> 
> Une main secourable dans ce monde de brutes...
> 
> J'ai 10 ans de Windows derrière moi. Je suis passé à l'IMac depuis à peine deux mois. Et je suis inscrit ici depuis quelques jours. Faut que je cherche dans mon Mac et que je cherche dans MACGENERATION...


Et moi, je sens le pâté ?!... 
Relis :





tirhum a dit:


> Au bout d'un essai ?!...
> Tout le monde ici, se conforme à ces règles, je ne vois pas où est la difficulté ?!... (technique ?!)
> Si tu as besoin d'aide, on peut te répondre, regarde ici ou encore là...






DONEGAL a dit:


> Je compte revenir poster. Au fait quel hébergeur préconisez-vous?


Plusieurs hébergeurs sont indiqués dans les fils en lien, à toi de voir...


----------



## ergu (24 Novembre 2011)

Cet endroit n'existe plus.







Edit : 'tain, cette photo, je l'ai regardée des centaines de fois, je l'ai même mise en fond d'écran, je pensais la connaitre par coeur.
Et il faut que je la publie ici pour remarquer le petit coin de lumière à gauche qui tire l'oeil et me gâche ma perspective.
Saloperie !


----------



## DONEGAL (25 Novembre 2011)

Pas moyen. Au lit!


----------



## Baracca (25 Novembre 2011)

(Ps: avec cette photo, cela doit donner une idée du lieu de celle du lion, et qu'elle n'a pas été prise a travers un grillage, comme beaucoup pourraient le croire  )


----------



## Fìx (25 Novembre 2011)

Baracca a dit:


> Maison rouge



Bu..... et rebu.... :sleep:





ÉDIT : peu importe le sujet, ce n'est pas le même photographe...


----------



## silvio (25 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bu..... et rebu.... :sleep:


tu as été plus rapide que moi : j'étais dans la recherche avancée pour les retrouver 



ÉDIT : peu importe le sujet, ce n'est pas le même photographe...


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2011)

_Bon, on évite de se disperser 

Baracca ne peut pas forcément savoir qu'on a déjà eu droit une visite en stéreo de Maurice grâce à Dupont&Dupont :style:...ceci étant, cela pourrait se faire en 3D :afraid: ...sur ce sujet _


----------



## ergu (25 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (25 Novembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _
> 
> Baracca ne peut pas forcément savoir qu'on a déjà eu droit une visite en stéreo de Maurice grâce à Dupont&Dupont :style:...  _


Moi cest Dupon*d* 

Bref ! 
Intraveineuse géante dhéroïne !


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2011)

​
D'autres shoots à deux ou trois flash cobras déportés sur Flickr sans TTL donc cette fois  et Mr Human-Fly arrêtez de dire que vous ne comprenez rien, j'ai mis tout ce qu'il faut sur votre profil


----------



## GroDan (25 Novembre 2011)

Et oui, même par -1°C, y en a des qui bosse...le truc, c'est de faire 7 bonnes photos en une matinée et avoir le reste de la semaine pour les poster sur macG ​


----------



## jpultra (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (26 Novembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> Et oui, même par -1°C, y en a des qui bosse...le truc, c'est de faire 7 bonnes photos en une matinée et avoir le reste de la semaine pour les poster sur macG ​



Début d'année positif, classe dynamique à l'oral produisant un travail sérieux. Attention à la discipline.







Sinar P  Kodak Portra 400 :love:​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2011)

Dame de fer






​


----------



## plovemax (27 Novembre 2011)

De meilleure qualité, clic. ​


----------



## Nephou (27 Novembre 2011)

Jailed de Nephou, sur Flickr​


----------



## onmyplanet (27 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)




----------



## IP (29 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (29 Novembre 2011)

Mésange à longue queue​


----------



## Azety (30 Novembre 2011)

_DSC2914 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## ergu (30 Novembre 2011)

Les gardiennes sont sur le balcon.


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2011)

;-)



​
.

Plus grand​
.


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2011)

4 jours dehors à respirer le grand air, je ne pouvais pas ne pas vous ramener une carte postale. Et je vois de là certains me dire, bah, je vois pas en quoi c'est ta plus belle... Non, en effet. Sauf que demain, tu ne pourras plus la faire. Une ligne de 400MWatts sera au milieu de ton champ (et celui des paysans) 

Région mortelle dans la manche ravitaillée par les corbeaux mais pour les amoureux de panoramas, un lieu rarement vu et exceptionnel de ce point de vue (pour ma part). Chercher Ruffeveille (50). 



​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2011)

C'est plat!


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (1 Décembre 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## shub2 (2 Décembre 2011)

Comme mes fichiers dépassent la taille requise (150 Ko) je mets des liens:

*Flou intérieur*

*Elle, son papillon*

*Andromède*


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Décembre 2011)

:mouais:


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2011)

_> shub  : 1 par jour maximum. Je rend hommage à ton respect des limites techniques imposées. Par contre, les liens présentent beaucoup moins d'intérêt que les images directement sur le forum . Il est assez simple de réduire la taille/le poids des fichiers (exemple ici) et au pire, tu peux les mettre en pièce jointe plutôt qu'inscrustées dans tes messages (expliqué quelque part dans ce sujet)

> Human fly : les séries, les séries..._


----------



## ergu (2 Décembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :mouais:



Pas terrible, ta photo, Bobby Boumtchak - manque de profondeur de champs, couleur terne, sujet sans grand intérêt...

C'est vraiment ta plus belle photo ?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2011)

_

Bref -> Photos 



_


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (2 Décembre 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Je te trouve dur.
> Tu n'as pas aimé la grosse pomme tronquée dans le coin ?



Si, si, alors PPF


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> En fait je débute un peu sur Photoshop.



Que tu débutes ou non, une image présentée au public est donc soumise à la critique. Si celle-ci te rebute, il ne faut pas t'investir affectivement dans une publication. Ca c'est le fond.
Maintenant, démarrer, nécessite forcément de recevoir une critique pour se remettre en cause, se poser les bonnes questions, découvrir les techniques ou les outils qui te manquent 
Le petit plus (ou moins) dans ton image, c'est que nous sortons ici juste du débat de savoir si le truchement ou montage d'image a sa place en photo. La réponse a été clairement non. C'est ainsi. Je ne partage pas cet avis, mais c'est la règle, on s'y plie. Rien ne t'empêche de créer un fil : vos plus beaux montages. C'est ouvert de ce point de vue là.
Enfin et de façon anecdotique, ton image est très perfectible. Le détourage des cheveux par exemple. Si tu redescends un peu plus loin dans ce fil, j'ai donné deux liens d'artistes qui font des merveilles dans ce domaine, inspire t'en 
la bonne journée à tous!


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2011)

On reste zen, merci... 
(tout l'monde)


----------



## shub2 (2 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Que tu débutes ou non, une image présentée au public est donc soumise à la critique. Si celle-ci te rebute, il ne faut pas t'investir affectivement dans une publication. Ca c'est le fond.
> Maintenant, démarrer, nécessite forcément de recevoir une critique pour se remettre en cause, se poser les bonnes questions, découvrir les techniques ou les outils qui te manquent
> Le petit plus (ou moins) dans ton image, c'est que nous sortons ici juste du débat de savoir si le truchement ou montage d'image a sa place en photo. La réponse a été clairement non. C'est ainsi. Je ne partage pas cet avis, mais c'est la règle, on s'y plie. Rien ne t'empêche de créer un fil : vos plus beaux montages. C'est ouvert de ce point de vue là.
> Enfin et de façon anecdotique, ton image est très perfectible. Le détourage des cheveux par exemple. Si tu redescends un peu plus loin dans ce fil, j'ai donné deux liens d'artistes qui font des merveilles dans ce domaine, inspire t'en
> la bonne journée à tous!



Ok j'ai des photos "classiques" et je vais en poster une ou deux peut-être: mais il y a un certain mauvais esprit sur ce fil ici malheureusement. Ce n'est pas le cas sur d'autres fils plus "techniques". Quand on parle technique on est dans l'exactitude .. ou non, et il arrive qu'on se gourre techniquement aussi: c'est ou ce fut humblement mon cas, et cela va m'arriver encore, je n'en doute pas.

Une ou deux personnes mettent des commentaires (sans doute justifiés) péjoratifs et c'est foutu: on n'a plus envie ni de travailler ni de poursuivre, sauf quand c'est  des critiques constructives, surtout quand on débute.
Ceci dit, j'ai une légère critique par rapport aux photos que j'ai pu voir ici: la plupart des photos manquent d'originalité et j'ai l'impression de les avoir vues une centaine de fois. Le clochard, la jolie fleur en macro, la plage déserte et jonchée e jolis parasols en couleur (très réussie techniquement d'ailleurs), j'ai du voir ça une bonne centaine de fois. 

Quelques-unes (rarement) valent vraiment le coup: mais n'étant pas photographe professionnel, je ne me permettrai pas de critiquer quiconque sachant que dans le domaine artistique, tout le monde est perfectible.
Donc je renouvelle ma demande et insiste: pouvez-vous retirer ma photo ou ce "photomontage " svp ?

Les arguments du genre "_ne pas s'investir affectivement_ " sont un peu ... bidons: dans le domaine artistique, qu'on soit débutant ou confirmé, on s'investit *TOUJOURS* affectivement. Je sais , je fais du piano-jazz, je joue du piano classique depuis que j'ai huit ans,  et quand je reçois des critiques négatives, (ça arrive rarement en général les gens aiment ce que je fais en musique) cela me déçoit toujours. 
Vous comprenez n'est-ce pas ?

Donc je renouvelle ma demande de retirer cette photo, au titre d'un travail de débutant non achevé et perfectible qui n'est finalement pas présentable au milieu de tant de "professionnels". Enfin ils se proclament comme tels.

Enfin s'ils se prennent pour des professionnels, ces petits messieurs qui font penser aux marquis pédants des_ Précieuses Ridicules_ de Molière (le langage châtié de Molière en moins!) , tant mieux: j'aimerais voir ce qu'ils font eux !!


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2011)

Je réitère :
(dernière fois)


tirhum a dit:


> On reste zen, merci...
> (tout l'monde)


----------



## DeepDark (2 Décembre 2011)

​
Ciao​


----------



## Scalounet (2 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Ceci dit, j'ai une légère critique par rapport aux photos que j'ai pu voir ici: la plupart des photos manquent d'originalité et j'ai l'impression de les avoir vues une centaine de fois. Le clochard, la jolie fleur en macro, la plage déserte et jonchée e jolis parasols en couleur (très réussie techniquement d'ailleurs), j'ai du voir ça une bonne centaine de fois.



Petit droit de réponse rapide concernant ce que tu cites. 

On demande ici de poster (avec plus ou moins de bonheur je te l&#8217;accorde) nos plus "belles photos", le but n&#8217;est pas de savoir si quelqu'un a déjà vu ces types de photos quelque part ni le nombre de fois qu&#8217;il a pu les voir.
Le fait de mettre une photo de «*clochard*» (puisque tu me cites de façon détournée) est lié simplement au fait que je trouvais cette image belle a mes yeux de part l&#8217;expression de l&#8217;homme est de son chien.
Que tu aies déjà vu 1000 fois ce genre de photo n&#8217;est certainement pas le plus important, car toutes les photos que tu verras ici (a l'exception de quelques unes) tu n&#8217;auras aucun mal a trouver plus ou moins les mêmes en surfant sur la toile.

édit: yvos, tirhum, désolé pour cette petite mise au point !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2011)

Et pis, une photo même avec une impression de _déjà vu_, c'est pas pire qu'un montage raté sous 'toshop


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> 4 jours dehors à respirer le grand air, je ne pouvais pas ne pas vous ramener une carte postale. Et je vois de là certains me dire, bah, je vois pas en quoi c'est ta plus belle... Non, en effet. Sauf que demain, tu ne pourras plus la faire. Une ligne de 400MWatts sera au milieu de ton champ (et celui des paysans)
> 
> Région mortelle dans la manche ravitaillée par les corbeaux mais pour les amoureux de panoramas, un lieu rarement vu et exceptionnel de ce point de vue (pour ma part). Chercher Ruffeveille (50).
> 
> ​



Cette vallée sera encore plus jolie avec une ligne HT

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




shub2 a dit:


> Ok j'ai des photos "classiques" .........BLA, BLA.....


Liser ou reliser les 977 pages précédentes où le sujet a été abordé 250 000 fois mais arrêtez de nous les briser avec vos débats et états d'âme à 2 balles.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Décembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6706/218ly.jpg



Bonjour,

Il y a quelque chose dans cette photo Cela tient sans doute beaucoup à la tête du chien qui prend le soleil et le contraste avec la vie d'Homme derrière.
Cependant, le cadrage me semble inadapté : trop serré et les "personnages" le nez dans le bord.
Par ailleurs, le Noir et Blanc n'est pas assez Noir&Blanc. Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais il me semble que tout l'art en la matière est de contraster sans boucher les noirs et brûler les blancs.


Bref, avec quelques éléments mieux contrôlés, cela pouvait faire penser au maître dans ce sujet sans l'humour


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Décembre 2011)

_Je ne veux pas dénoncer, mais il paraît que Human-Fly et Scalounet payent leurs modèles_.


----------



## jpultra (3 Décembre 2011)

Faut pas s'énerver avec les photos, avec de la patience on peut tout prendre...


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2011)

Vous êtes au bord du gouffre...
Le prochain qui remet une pièce dans le bastringue... 
Pourrez pas dire que vous n'êtes pas prévenu...


----------



## plovemax (3 Décembre 2011)

L'arbre a rendez-vous avec la lune​


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (3 Décembre 2011)

_La série en couleur_​


----------



## Raf (3 Décembre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (4 Décembre 2011)

Un brin d'hiver


----------



## shub2 (4 Décembre 2011)

Merci yvos d'avoir retirer ma photo. Elle était vraiment pas bien je reconnais: détourage raté, composition à l'emporte-pièce.. Bon _mea culpa_ ...

Enfin bon: je me prends pas ni pour Doisneau ni pour Cartier-Bresson. D'ailleurs c'était pas une photo mais un photomontage donc j'étais manifestement hors sujet: je sais pas ce qui m'a pris. Enfin je crois savoir ... mais je dirai pas !!

 Sinon, si vous avez un bon prof de Photoshop sous le coude, je dis pas non . Et encore merci à ce forum: il y a un certain savoir-vivre et une certaine tenue qui me donne envie de poster ici et de continuer à dépiauter le *Missing Manual-Mac OS X* pour en faire profiter les autres. Il y a une attitude positive des modérateurs et ça c'est le principal !

Bon Dimanche et bonne semaine

P.S. J'y regarderai à 2 fois avant de poster une photo maintenant ... Bon on n'est pas aux rencontres internationales de photographies d'Arles non plus, isn'it ? On a le droit à l'erreur ... Ici c'est un forum d'informatique consacré au Mac avant tout .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------


----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (4 Décembre 2011)

Ca va ? Pas trop naze ? Tranquille ? Bientôt les fêtes ? La nouvelle année, tous ça !




​Le *clystère* est le nom anciennement donné au lavement, un traitement très fréquemment administré dans de nombreuses indications aux XVIIe et XVIIIe siècles. Par extension, il désigne aussi la grande seringue métallique, généralement en étain, utilisée à cet effet. La période XVIe-XVIIe siècles a pu être qualifiée d« âge de l'étain ». «  [] linstrument d'Ambroise Paré avait dû être rapidement remplacé par la canule recourbée. [] Cest au XIXe siècle  que se produira le dernier changement, lorsquon passera du système de  piston, nécessitant une poussée manuelle, à celui de la pression, par  lélévation dun bock [].  » (Hervé Baudry).
 Le terme clystérophilie désigne aujourd'hui une pratique liée à la scatophilie.


source : wikipédia


----------



## Azety (5 Décembre 2011)

Shub2 ! Président ! 
nan sérieusement : les règles de ce fil sont hyper chiantes, je les trouves hyper connes , surtout le délire du nombre de kilo octet ( pour avoir dépassé de quelques grammes mes photos ont été souvent virées )

c'est chiant à gérer sachant que 99,99% des fils qui font la même chose sur d'autres forums n'ont pas les mêmes restrictions,
mais bon ... on s'y fait

Après l'admin a un peu l'air méchant, mais c'est surtout qu'il est blasé le pauvre à force de jouer au flic.
S'il expliquait un truc genre " le redimensionnement est dû au fait qu'on loue des serveurs serrés en espace, donc merci de nous aider à faire des économies " 
on serait tous compréhensifs directement.

Faut se dire qu'il y a de bonnes raisons à ces règles et qu'il faut trouver une solution simple.
Y'a un logiciel offert sur la première page je crois, pour redimensionner ses photos.
Sinon perso j'utilise l'option " partager " au dessus de mes images sur FlickR, ça redimensionne l'image instantanément et la taille est bonne pour l'admin qui traine ici ^^

pi les gens n'ont plus qu'à cliquer sur ma photo pour être redirigés sur mon flickR et la voir en bonne qualité !

Allez, la vie continue et mettre les liens vers les photos était une bonne idée aussi 
( mais pas dans la continuité de l'esprit de partage d'image )

Shub2 je t'aime  vive les rebelles , surtout musiciens.




_DSC3041 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## momo-fr (5 Décembre 2011)

Zêtes graves les gars faites du skate !






  ​


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2011)

Azety a dit:


> Shub2 ! Président !
> nan sérieusement : les règles de ce fil sont hyper chiantes, je les trouves hyper connes , surtout le délire du nombre de kilo octet ( pour avoir dépassé de quelques grammes mes photos ont été souvent virées )
> 
> c'est chiant à gérer sachant que 99,99% des fils qui font la même chose sur d'autres forums n'ont pas les mêmes restrictions,
> ...



_150Ko + 800pix de large, c'est la limite exactement fixée par les admins pour la raison suivante : la vitesse de chargement d'une part  + la lisibilité des forums d'autre part. 
Autant il fut un temps où ces principes auraient pu évoluer (augmentation de la résolution des principales bécanes apple et amélioration des débits avec généralisation de l'ADSL), autant ces règles sont redevenues d'actualité avec les usages de plus en plus mobiles (ipad, iphone, etc). 

Ces règles peuvent naturellement être discutées mais de toutes façons, si on passe à 200Ko, mon petit doigt me dit qu'on aura également des personnes mécontentes. 

Pour le reste, les appréciations et critiques personnelles, je vous les laisse  Vous savez parfaitement comment contacter modérateurs et admin, et pourtant rares sont ceux qui font cet effort. C'est beaucoup plus drôle de balancer un coup de pied dans le vide tout en continuant à profiter de la maison. _


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2011)

150,889 octet ? Bizarre, mon hébergeur me donne 147 Ko


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## shub2 (5 Décembre 2011)

L'image fait 151 Ko. Chu dans les normes ?


----------



## oligo (5 Décembre 2011)

Vraiment ce Yashica, il a fait des merveilles sur cette merveilleuse île!


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2011)

Hum, hum...


tirhum a dit:


> Vous êtes au bord du gouffre...
> Le prochain qui remet une pièce dans le bastringue...
> Pourrez pas dire que vous n'êtes pas prévenu...





shub2 a dit:


> L'image fait 151 Ko. Chu dans les normes ?


----------



## l'écrit vain (5 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Azety (5 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï j'aime bien ta photo  dommage pour le tilt shift un peu abusé.
Tirhum ta réponse veut dire oui ou non ? ^^ 




_DSC3005 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2011)

Je pense (mais je peux me tromper) quelle veut dire "Au revoir"

P.N.P.F.


----------



## fau6il (5 Décembre 2011)

_ma première tentative, excusez mon audace&#8230; 

_
Voir la pièce jointe 80812


  


Un chouïa plus grand, ce serait pas mal...
Il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excès inverse...
(par rapport aux règles de post)


----------



## joanes (5 Décembre 2011)

ça partirait pas un peu en sucette là... :mouais: ​


----------



## IP (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (5 Décembre 2011)

_Edit : on se détend _





​


----------



## vleroy (6 Décembre 2011)

*Coefficient 81*​


----------



## cornelie (6 Décembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (6 Décembre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> ...
> P.N.P.F.


Tu as de ces photos pour pas flooder toi  Je ne peux te bouler 





​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/58291025@N06/6446052131/ http://www.flickr.com/people/58291025@N06/​


----------



## Azety (6 Décembre 2011)

JOANES c'est pas à Montpellier ta photo ? 
http://gallery.me.com/yerodis_hermes/100069/jez/web.jpg?ver=13231077750001

J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà shooté ce truc à la balade du peyrou.




_DSC2392 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## esope (6 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## fau6il (7 Décembre 2011)

_Deuxième essai! __(cela suppose qu'il en aura peut-être un troisième.)_ 

Voir la pièce jointe 81002


_Risquerais-je de coup de batte? :casse:_


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2011)

à aCLR (scripto)


----------



## onmyplanet (8 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## mattoto (8 Décembre 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

​


----------



## fau6il (8 Décembre 2011)

_Népal vu du ciel => _



_Il faut battre le fer tant qu'il   _


----------



## jpultra (8 Décembre 2011)

Un Joggetier


----------



## Scalounet (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2011)

Vers midi, ou presque by Nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## SirDeck (8 Décembre 2011)

.







.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## schwebb (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## fau6il (9 Décembre 2011)

_Dernier essai et puis s'en va&#8230; _

http://[url=http://www.flickr.com/p...kr.com/people/nino_530/]fo6l[/url], su Flickr


 Primavera


_:casse: ???_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

 _Réédition et "encore" merci pour votre patience et pour l'aide fort gentiment apportée. :casse: _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2011)

_>Fau6il 
Tu sembles avoir beaucoup de mal à comprendre, mais je vais t'expliquer à nouveau, pour la DERNIERE fois. :style:

1. on ne poste qu'une image par message -> 1er problème 
2. tu as déjà posté cette image sur cette page -> 2ème problème  A la limite, je peux comprendre que tu aies vraiment envie de bien faire et que tu veuilles absolument nous montrer cette image du Népal...mais...
3. tu nous la remets, avec une taille qui dépasse à nouveau la limite  

Du coup, c'est ballot : je ne peux même pas aller l'insérer dans ton précédent message, pour trouver une solution définitive à ton épineux problème. Et entre temps, tu as également supprimer cette photo dans le message plus haut 


Sans animosité aucune : tu ne serais pas en train de te foutre de nous par hasard_

Bref


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _
> 
> Sans animosité aucune : tu ne serais pas en train de te foutre de nous par hasard_


Rhôôôô, tu crois ?!...


----------



## Scalounet (9 Décembre 2011)

Ce qui est d&#8217;autant plus étonnant si l&#8217;on tient compte de ça....


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2011)

Ca vous dirait de voir une photo du népal ?


----------



## vleroy (9 Décembre 2011)

Sa photo est floue, pour une photo strictement descriptive, elle n'est donc pas pertinente (je parle de la deuxième). On s'emmerd* pour pas grand chose.

Et dans la rubrique, ça me casse les c*, il y a les problèmes monétaires de la zone euro. J'y arrive pas... et si on nationalisait les banques? En leur disant, allez vous faire f* chez les grecs (puisque c'est à cause d'eux que tout ce bordel arrive). Les dieux sont tombés sur la tête 



​


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Sa photo est floue, pour une photo strictement descriptive, elle n'est donc pas pertinente. On s'emmerd* pour pas grand chose.


-Oui, bon...
Même si tu n'as pas tort, on reste zen, svp... 
C'est nous qu'on décide si on "s'emmerde" ou pas... 

- Tu vas pas t'y mettre non plus... 

On poste des photos, rien que des photos, keep cool...
(ce post n'appelle pas de réponse...)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Décembre 2011)

Le mot "fortune" dans l'expression " fortune de mer" ne se réfère pas à la richesse. Le mot est pris dans son sens latin d'"aléa". Il s'agit d'un évènement fortuit qui peut être heureux ou malheureux. Ici il est pris dans le sens d'évènement dommageable qui se produit au cours d'une expédition maritime tel, un naufrage. C'est donc un cas de force majeure propre au droit maritime

La suite dans ma signature... (jusqu'à ce que j'en change)-


----------



## shub2 (9 Décembre 2011)




----------



## l'écrit vain (9 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2011)




----------



## fau6il (10 Décembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 81292


----------



## l'écrit vain (10 Décembre 2011)

> No comment...


On va éviter, oui. 

(vu que c'est l'anniversaire de tirhum )




​


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (10 Décembre 2011)

​
@Toum'ai : impressionnante


----------



## Azety (10 Décembre 2011)

le truc qui serait sympa, c'est que tout le monde ai / mette son FlickR en signature, qu'on puisse vous suivre. J'adore les galeries de beaucoup de gens ici ;-)




DSC_7002 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Azety (11 Décembre 2011)

_DSC3283-2 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## shub2 (11 Décembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (11 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## fau6il (11 Décembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 81382


_Restons donc dans les normes. _


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2011)

Le cadre bleu, n'est pas du plus bel effet, tu sais...


----------



## joanes (11 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2011)

Saint Vaast la Hougue​


----------



## lmmm (11 Décembre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2011)

Le temps se couvre un peu partout.






  ​


----------



## plovemax (12 Décembre 2011)

_Edit : la question de l'affichage, c'est réglé - cf cuisine
Je supprime la citation qui n'a plus lieu d'être_




​


----------



## fau6il (12 Décembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 81492


----------



## Scalounet (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2011)

_Toute critique directe est à nouveau bannie de ce fil. C'est pourtant intéressant quand c'est bien mené, avec courtoisie et esprit constructif, pas pour se mettre en scène. 

Mais trop de prétention, trop d'ego mis dans des échanges prenant à témoin tout le monde cela devient sérieusement pénible. Un message, et hop, ça part en vrille.

Votre n'aimez pas une photo ? Vous voulez défendre votre honneur ? Echarpez vous messages visiteurs ou privés pour régler vos comptes et faire justice à votre exigence. 

Accessoirement, je rappelle que vous pouvez ajouter à vos listes de personnes ignorées vos martyrs/souffre douleurs.

Profitez-en car je n'ai pas cette chance  _


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca vous dirait de voir une photo du népal ?



je n'y vais pas avant l'été normalement donc ça sera sans moi pour le moment !  

sinon, j'ai un peu de Belgrade en mode hivernal





Ghosts of Beograd / &#1050;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085;​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2011)

- Passe de Fécamp -​


----------



## Nephou (12 Décembre 2011)

À dix pas by Nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## IP (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2011)

Plus mieux : clic.


----------



## schwebb (13 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Michele Bugliaro (13 Décembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (13 Décembre 2011)

Une petite dernière,promis, car apres on va me dire que c'est une série


----------



## fau6il (13 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je n'y vais pas avant l'été normalement donc ça sera sans moi pour le moment !



_Un petit aperçu avant l'été? _ 

Voir la pièce jointe 81692


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Un petit aperçu avant l'été? _



c'est gentil mais mon hôte népalais est aussi sur le forum, j'ai quelques petits aperçus depuis qu'il y est&#8230; 

photo by Grape, membre de MacG et népalais (enfin, depuis il est franco-népalais grâce à madame :love: )


----------



## Scalounet (13 Décembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (14 Décembre 2011)




----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2011)

Nato's ART : Radio Televizija Novi Sad
bombardé par l'OTAN en 1999​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2011)

Nouvel algorithme des horaires de la SNCF


----------



## fau6il (14 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> c'est gentil mais mon hôte népalais est aussi sur le forum, j'ai quelques petits aperçus depuis qu'il y est
> 
> photo by Grape, membre de MacG et népalais (enfin, depuis il est franco-népalais grâce à madame :love: )



_Alors, "À ta santé!".  _


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Décembre 2011)

Une parenthèse, car c'est les...Vacances!!!! :rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (14 Décembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## Raf (14 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (15 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2011)

Et gloup, et gloup, et gloup...​


----------



## lmmm (15 Décembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (15 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (16 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2011)

Servez-vous...​


----------



## fau6il (16 Décembre 2011)

_Joyeux Noël!_ 


Voir la pièce jointe 82102​


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Pourquoi tu n'affiche pas ton image ainsi :


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2011)

J'ai pas voulu le dire avant pour qu'on ne dise pas "encore un baron, gna gna gna', mais qd même, une photo en toute petite vignette comme çà, çà donne pas envie 

Quelle que soit la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai pas voulu le dire avant pour qu'on ne dise pas "encore un baron, gna gna gna', mais qd même, une photo en toute petite vignette comme çà, çà donne pas envie
> 
> Quelle que soit la photo.



Ce qui manque, c'est une explication claire depuis *Flickr* du comment procéder pour que les photos relayées (liens ou balises) le soient dans la bonne résolution, poids, etc ... c'est de là que vient le problème. Tout le monde est surpris par le fait que Flickr re dimensionne nos photos


----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Ce qui manque, c'est une explication claire depuis *Flickr* du comment procéder pour que les photos relayées (liens ou balises) le soient dans la bonne résolution, poids, etc ... c'est de là que vient le problème. Tout le monde est surpris par le fait que Flickr re dimensionne nos photos



c'est une vaste plaisanterie. Tu postes dans Flickr et tu postes dans macgé. Dans les deux cas, tu te conformes aux règles. Sur Flickr, c'est 20Mo max. Ici c'est 150ko. donc deux images. Le lien est superfétatoire.
Les règles étant expliquées en début de fil (et les méthodes pour y parvenir) et largement relayées par les modérateurs, c'est tout de même pas sorcier. surtout qu'imageshack est totalement gratuit. Alors une manipulation de plus, si ça fatigue, bah postez pas.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est une vaste plaisanterie. Tu postes dans Flickr et tu postes dans macgé. Dans les deux cas, tu te conformes aux règles. Sur Flickr, c'est 20Mo max. Ici c'est 150ko. donc deux images. Le lien est superfétatoire.
> Les règles étant expliquées en début de fil (et les méthodes pour y parvenir) et largement relayées par les modérateurs, c'est tout de même pas sorcier. surtout qu'imageshack est totalement gratuit. Alors une manipulation de plus, si ça fatigue, bah postez pas.



I am jpmiss and I approve this message


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est une vaste plaisanterie. Tu postes dans Flickr et tu postes dans macgé. Dans les deux cas, tu te conformes aux règles. Sur Flickr, c'est 20Mo max. Ici c'est 150ko. donc deux images. Le lien est superfétatoire.
> Les règles étant expliquées en début de fil (et les méthodes pour y parvenir) et largement relayées par les modérateurs, c'est tout de même pas sorcier. surtout qu'imageshack est totalement gratuit. Alors une manipulation de plus, si ça fatigue, bah postez pas.



Je veux pas polémiquer avec toi 





> Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à *flickr qui ré-optimise* les photos. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.


 c'est tiré de http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/annonce-consignes-de-portfolio-800-pixels-et-150ko-maximum.html C'est pas mis en évidence pour des clopinettes, bref je me passe d'en mettre et d'autres également


----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Je veux pas polémiquer avec toi



Mais il ne s'agit pas d'une polémique  l'idée qu'a lancé thirum et qui est récurrente est comment optimiser votre visibilité? si c'est pour ne pas être visible parce qu'une opération de plus parfaitement explicite, gratuite et offerte à tous bloque, bah encore une fois, on ne poste pas. 


Il ne faut pas perdre de vue non plus puisque l'on me fait remarquer le problème avec Flickr, que Flickr utilise un algorithme d'accentuation pour les différentes tailles (qui d'ailleurs est globalement remarquable) mais comme toute accentuation, cela grossit le poids du fichier. Pour t'en convaincre, ouvre un fichier dans photoshop, mets une accentuation et compare les deux fichiers, l'augmentation est significative. Flickr n'échappe donc pas à la règle. donc poster un lien Flickr n'est pas la bonne méthode. En revanche, rien n'empêche de faire "pointer" vers un lien Flickr. 

@Jp: I do not speak english at all


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Décembre 2011)

Et il n'y a pas que Flickr ou Imageshack pour poster. Avec DropBox ou tout autre site du même genre, c'est simplicime :
- Export de la photo avec réglages de poids et de dimension depuis le logiciel de gestion
- Déplacement de la photo dans le dossier DropBox (à la souris)
- Clic droit sur la photo exportée et copier le lien Dropbox (la synchro est automatique)
- Coller le lien entre les balises image
- et ... ah ben, c'est tout.

PS: J'ai pris Dropbox depuis l'annonce de l'arrêt de Mobileme avec lequel ç'était le même principe.


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

Sinon, vous avez une galerie d'image dans votre profil macg.
Comme le dit v, c'est une question de flemme, uniquement.


----------



## schwebb (16 Décembre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et il n'y a pas que Flickr ou Imageshack pour poster. Avec DropBox ou tout autre site du même genre, c'est simplicime :
> - Export de la photo avec réglages de poids et de dimension depuis le logiciel de gestion
> - Déplacement de la photo dans le dossier DropBox (à la souris)
> - Clic droit sur la photo exportée et copier le lien Dropbox (la synchro est automatique)
> ...



+1 pour Dropbox. Depuis la disparition annoncée de MobileMe, je l'utilise beaucoup, non seulement pour les forums, mais aussi pour partager une galerie d'images avec mes proches, voire pour échanger facilement de grosses vidéos avec un autre possesseur de Dropbox, via un dossier partagé. Marche nickel. 


Et pis tiens, pour pas fluuuuder, un portrait de ma fille avec mon tout nouveau (je l'ai eu avant-hier) 100 mm f2,8 L IS :love::love: :


----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2011)

*Avec un petit article sur le << blog >> de la série qui est << là >>http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentleroy/sets/72157628444280543/http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentleroy/sets/72157628444280543/*http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentleroy/sets/72157628444280543/​


----------



## NightWalker (16 Décembre 2011)

Pour mettre les photos, pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'espace perso offert par votre FAI ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Nephou (17 Décembre 2011)

My favorite speedway by Nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## lmmm (17 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2011)




----------



## schwebb (17 Décembre 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2011)

La dernière, promis


----------



## Nephou (18 Décembre 2011)

Gouttes by Nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Décembre 2011)

.







.​


----------



## lmmm (18 Décembre 2011)




----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2011)

le comédien Régis Mazery

_et sans flou gaussien&#8230; private-joke_​


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2011)

Anti-quité






​


----------



## Azety (19 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> le comédien Régis Mazery
> 
> _et sans flou gaussien private-joke_​




quel est l'objectif utilisé stp ? ( et le boitier accessoirement ) 

merci !


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2011)

_Merci d'utiliser les mp + messages visiteurs pour les demandes précises ;_)


----------



## joanes (19 Décembre 2011)

Azety a dit:


> quel est l'objectif utilisé stp ? ( et le boitier accessoirement )
> 
> merci !



Du glamour glow à fond :mouais: 

PPF




​


----------



## TiteLine (19 Décembre 2011)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6538231051_62cd44282d_z.jpg

Edit : trop lourd


Message à caractère informatif :

Encore une fois, mefiez-vous des options de publication de Flickr. Les redimensionnements proposés (en taille moyenne, par exemple) augmentent quasiment toujours le poids de l'image originale lorsque que celui-ci n'est pas trop élevé


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2011)




----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2011)

ce matin, je suis de mauvaise humeur donc désolé, mais c'est vous qui prenez pis pour répondre à une question posée : Man Ray répondait toujours "Est-ce que l'on demande à un peintre quels pinceaux il utilise ?" 
et pour la photo, désolé, mais je suis tellement en colère que je voulais vraiment mettre un doigt dans la charte ! 





Carole T.



_ah ouais, c'est le même objectif, toujours   

ps : je ne me suis jamais demandé quels objectifs utilisaient les photographes que j'aime le plus._

_*Follow your own way, dude !*_​


----------



## vleroy (20 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ce matin, je suis de mauvaise humeur donc désolé,  je voulais vraiment mettre un doigt dans la charte !



[Mode Tonton Flingueur = ON] 

Y aurait pas un peu de décentrement ? 

[Mode Tonton Flingueur = OFF] 





Et pour apprécier le grain du HP5 poussé à iso1600 mais révélé avec amourrrrrrrr
C'est par là​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Décembre 2011)

Tu veux sans doute parler de bascule et non de décentrement (qui aurait permis de garder verticales les murs de Notre Dames, cela dit en passant ). Je ne pense pas car la cuisse droite est trop nette. Le flou est donc lié à la distance et non à une bascule.


Pour ce qui est de la Charte, il me semble que la photo est à la limite de l'abstraction. De même, le jeu de mot épargne les plus jeunes qui n'y comprendront rien.
Par ailleurs on peut voir cette image comme une image militante : "Une femme à poils, c'est plus beau et plus sexy qu'une femme nue comme un ver". Dans une période qui pousse les femmes à se présenter comme des fillettes, c'est rafraîchissant.


----------



## plovemax (20 Décembre 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> ...
> De même, le jeu de mot épargne les plus jeunes qui n'y comprendront rien.
> ...


Ça j'en serai moins sûr que toi quand je vois et surtout j'entends les copains de mes gosses (et peut-être ceux-ci dans mon dos  )


​


----------



## schwebb (20 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (20 Décembre 2011)

Même série que la précédente, il y en aura peut être encore une ou deux de celles-là qui suivront.

​


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Même série que la précédente, il y en aura peut être encore une ou deux de celles-là qui suivront.​


​ :mouais: Oh ben, faut pas te sentir obligé... D'autant que les séries sont proscrites par ici...






Alors autant faire 2 en 1. Images faites au Paramat, assemblées à la pdv. Petit exercice très agréable, il va s'en dire. Celles ci ont été faites au travers des rideaux du musée de Lyon, lors de ma visite à la biennale. Biennale au demeurant vraiment pas terrible !​


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (21 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (22 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2011)

Emma D.


_ah pour le coup, ce n'est pas l'optique du dessus (celle qui ouvre à f1,4)_​


----------



## Raf (22 Décembre 2011)




----------



## 'chon (23 Décembre 2011)

_Elle a raté le tramway_
.​


----------



## Azety (23 Décembre 2011)

New Order by Azety, on Flickr



alèm
	
 je t'ai répondu par MP. Je t'ai posé une question sur le matériel, pas une interview sur ta perception de la photo / de l'art et autres débats stériles. Y'a Ruquier le samedi soir sur la 2 pour ça si tu veux te faire mousser.


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2011)

Azety a dit:


> alèm
> 
> je t'ai répondu par MP. Je t'ai posé une question sur le matériel, pas une interview sur ta perception de la photo / de l'art et autres débats stériles. Y'a Ruquier le samedi soir sur la 2 pour ça si tu veux te faire mousser.



&#8220;je ne réponds pas aux cons, ça les instruit.&#8221; 

au lieu de cette attaque de ta part, tu aurais juste pu comprendre que je n'avais juste pas envie de te répondre. Car dans mes messages, il n'y a pas d'attaques, juste de l'esquive. Si tu te prends encore la tête à ton âge sur l'optique que tu utilises, faut consulter.


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2011)

On se calme  - vous continuez ailleurs si vous en avez envie


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2011)

Edit : 





Cimetière de Toul _(où j'ai du enterrer quelques espoirs)_​


----------



## ilguiot (23 Décembre 2011)

photo prise à Bordeaux sur les quais le long de la promenade


----------



## ilguiot (23 Décembre 2011)

comment vous faites pour attacher des photos aussi grande ?


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2011)

_Bienvenue 

Pour prévenir plutôt que guérir, tu peux aller voir les règles par ici

Concernant ta question, plein d'infos par là _


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Décembre 2011)

Sieur Djipal photographe.






​


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2011)

Ben rien en fait !​


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> Ben rien en fait !​


248.08 Ko (254029 octets)...
Tu fais bien...


----------



## ilguiot (23 Décembre 2011)

pour vous permettre de me dire ce que vous en pensez voici le lien de ma page avec mes photos personnelles http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beubzy-Photographie/154420951329750 merci d'avance


----------



## jugnin (23 Décembre 2011)

Heu, le principe du fil, si tu en as lu le titre, c&#8217;est plutôt de faire l&#8217;effort de proposer quelque chose sur cette page, pas de balancer un lien vers un tas de photos.

ÉDIT : 

-----

PPF, un (vieux) moulin.


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Décembre 2011)

En attendant l'été....


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2011)

ilguiot a dit:


> pour vous permettre de me dire ce que vous en pensez voici le lien de ma page avec mes photos personnelles http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beubzy-Photographie/154420951329750 merci d'avance


Et ceux qui n'ont pas de compte Fessebouc ?!...
Poster une image directement, c'est mieux... 
Et ici, on veut des images, pas de blabla... ni de flood, ni de règlements de compte...
Réglez vos incompatibilités d'humeur entre vous : messages visiteurs, messages privés... 
Ici, PHOTOS !....

Mon post n'appelle pas de réponse.


----------



## Etienne000 (24 Décembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (24 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ilguiot (24 Décembre 2011)

voici mon petit chat


----------



## schwebb (24 Décembre 2011)




----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2011)

ilguiot a dit:


> voici mon petit chat



Tu as lu le post d'Yvos un peu plus haut sur les règles de ce fil ?


----------



## mfay (24 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2011)

Joyeux Noël!​


----------



## plovemax (24 Décembre 2011)

24 décembre 2011​


----------



## Mr Fon (25 Décembre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (26 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Azety (26 Décembre 2011)

http://azety.blogspot.com/2011/12/voirie.html


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (27 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2011)

à la façon de... 







​


----------



## onmyplanet (27 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2011)

Elsa P.
_c'est un beau pays la Suède, si si, vraiment !_​


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2011)

Continunons ce tour d'Europe avec une Hun 





Györgyi
et dire qu'elle pense être une grosse vache magyar​


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2011)

bon, bah une Française expatriée en Belgique alors ?





Caroline​


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2011)

.






.​


----------



## boodou (30 Décembre 2011)




----------



## fau6il (30 Décembre 2011)

_ une petite fleur._
Voir la pièce jointe 83452

	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2011)




----------



## yvos (31 Décembre 2011)




----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Décembre 2011)

;-)




.

*En grand*​
.


----------



## AKC (31 Décembre 2011)

A mon tour de contribuer ! 






_edit : une photo maxi_

Des avis ?


----------



## yvos (31 Décembre 2011)

_Mon avis, c'est qu'il faut que tu jettes un oeil sur les règles du sujet : une photo par jour au maximum, par exemple _


----------



## joanes (31 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2012)

​
Avec la bonne année et tout ce qui va bien de bon voeux dégoulinants de bonnes intentions 



@ACLr : tiens j'ai trouvé moyen de camoufler leurs identités


----------



## joanes (1 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2012)

Rencontre de famille






*Et tous mes Vux Visuels pour 2012*​


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Janvier 2012)




----------



## boodou (2 Janvier 2012)




----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2012)

Jelena M., Beograd, Srbija​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2012)

Ato nium






​


----------



## schwebb (2 Janvier 2012)




----------



## lmmm (2 Janvier 2012)




----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2012)

Elie
_ma petite sur_​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2012)

Gnééééééé :love: :bave: :love:


----------



## IP (3 Janvier 2012)




----------



## joanes (3 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## ranxerox (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Azety (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## plovemax (4 Janvier 2012)

Somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2012)

Amélie, Nantes, janvier 2007​


----------



## macrenard (4 Janvier 2012)

Autrans ..


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2012)

_> Macrenard, un peu de lecture. Ce sujet comporte des règles de participation. 

Pour les problèmes techniques d'insertion de photo, tu peux regarder par là. _


----------



## AKC (4 Janvier 2012)

_Mondial Air Ballons - Lorraine 2011_​


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## lmmm (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## boodou (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année tout le monde ! 





*( Click to zoom.  ) * 
​


----------



## macrenard (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2012)

Un autre visage...​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> []http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/5545/205mg.jpg[]
> 
> Un autre visage...​



Le camaïeu, le contraste subtil 
Mais  Il me semble que ce type de photo profiterait d'une perspective de peintre : que les verticales soient verticales. Je sais que tu sais qu'il y a une variété de procéder aujourd'hui : 
- traditionnel (chers) décentrement à la prise de vue.
- du pauvre : prise de vue avec l'horizon au centre puis recadrage au tirage
- du nouveau siècle : correction logicielle.


----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2012)

C'est marrant, en voyant cette scène avant même de la shooter, je me suis dit, tiens ça c'est typiquement du Sirdeck  Ensuite, je ne disposais pas de la chambre (je le regrette d'ailleurs) et donc j'ai fait avec le numérique (j'étais au boulot). Certes, je pouvais corriger quelques perspectives dans photoshop, mais ce qui m'a plu en dehors des couleurs, c'est l'équilibre des masses qui me semble prédominant dans ce genre de clichés "froids". 

bonne année l'ami


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2012)

Lidija, Beograd, Srbija :love: 
son expression favorite est l'expression favorite de tous les serbes : "blablabla"​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mais  Il me semble que ce type de photo profiterait d'une perspective de peintre : que les verticales soient verticales. Je sais que tu sais qu'il y a une variété de procéder aujourd'hui :
> - du nouveau siècle : correction logicielle.


Il ne semble pas qu'à SirDeck, je plussoie ses propos, une façade cadrée comme tu l'as fait mérite une bonne correction, elle y gagnera en rythme vertical et les cercles des roues doivent aussi être parfaits&#8230;   

En parlant d&#8217;ellipses&#8230;






​


----------



## Azety (6 Janvier 2012)

_DSC3503 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## schwebb (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## boodou (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2012)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (7 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## SirDeck (7 Janvier 2012)

.






.​


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2012)




----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2012)

Hélène J., Amiens, 2000​


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Azety (7 Janvier 2012)

la série entière en cliquant sur la photo


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (8 Janvier 2012)




----------



## joanes (8 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2012)

Amiens 1999​


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2012)

​
_Avec une légère correction des perspectives  sur le thème de la salubrité dans les HLM et de la subversion de l'image._

@Alèm: content que tu dépoussières tes argentiques! Encore


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2012)

[mode corne de brume]*Poooooooonnnnn*[/mode corne de brume]






ce matin ​


----------



## schwebb (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2012)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (12 Janvier 2012)




----------



## mfay (12 Janvier 2012)

Je me demande si les deux cheminées de vleroy ne sont pas dans ma photo ?
Il me semble bien (du coté d'Ivry / Charenton).​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2012)

Les cheminées de Vincent sont vilaines vilaines, bouh que c'est vilain mais c'est une belle photo par contre.   

Photo de saison : la nature morte






​


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2012)

@momo : tu me dis ça au moment où j'ai pris la décision d'arrêter de chasser! C'est toi le vilain!  

@mfay : absolument  Et demain soir ce que j'ai fait à la chambre... Mais là j'ai 11 30x40 à rincer :love:


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2012)

​
_Le Syctom à Paris à la grande chambre après l'autre en numérique en HDR ​_


----------



## lmmm (13 Janvier 2012)




----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2012)

*La Charte Bordel !*

et dire que certains vont trouver ça vulgaires*preuve, s'il est besoin, qu'ils n'y connaissent rien ni en photo ni en histoire de la photographie !​


----------



## IP (13 Janvier 2012)




----------



## plovemax (13 Janvier 2012)

Charolaise dans la brume


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2012)

Une oblique parasite







​


----------



## TiteLine (14 Janvier 2012)




----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2012)




----------



## NightWalker (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2012)

A boire et à manger






  ​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2012)

bricolage chez les voisins !


----------



## vleroy (15 Janvier 2012)

C'est quoi qu'il disait le Concombre?  





_La série par là _​


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Janvier 2012)

;-)
Mes deux amours







*En grand*​
.


----------



## schwebb (16 Janvier 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Janvier 2012)




----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

Racines calcifiées dans le vallon de Tiourre​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2012)

En regardant le petit smiley ci-dessous, je me suis dit, tiens il crache quoi? Alors hop, j'ai dégainé le macro et voilà le résultat :






  ​


----------



## schwebb (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## esope (17 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## quenaur (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (18 Janvier 2012)

*C'est un de nuit.*


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## schwebb (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## lmmm (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2012)

Affichage sous surveillance






​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## plovemax (18 Janvier 2012)

Buse variable


----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## joanes (19 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## Berthold (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2012)

Tu va la poster combien de fois celle là?


----------



## Azety (20 Janvier 2012)

_DSC5077 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## schwebb (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Berthold (21 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2012)




----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2012)




----------



## SirDeck (22 Janvier 2012)

.






.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Janvier 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Janvier 2012)

ArbreAtonium






​


----------



## TiteLine (25 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

La Vuachère​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)




----------



## plovemax (26 Janvier 2012)

25 janvier 2012


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2012)




----------



## iota (26 Janvier 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## quenaur (28 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (29 Janvier 2012)

L'Alhambra


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2012)

Nikkormat FT2





​


----------



## HKlsillage (29 Janvier 2012)

Nikon 1 V1​


----------



## lmmm (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (30 Janvier 2012)

Ag en tique


----------



## cooper (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2012)

Heysel






​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Azety (30 Janvier 2012)

Suite à l'appel international de manifestation contre les lois PIPA SOPA ACTA, les Anonymous du monde ont défilé.
Pour ma part j'ai suivi ceux de ma ville.



Anonymous Montpellier 28.01.2012 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr

Le reportage entier  se trouve ici


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## schwebb (31 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (31 Janvier 2012)

*Elle est passée dans ma rue*​


----------



## lmmm (2 Février 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (2 Février 2012)




----------



## Azety (2 Février 2012)

_DSC5198 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## plovemax (2 Février 2012)

02 février 2012


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2012)

Mon premier Flash Iridium!


----------



## Azety (3 Février 2012)

_DSC6279 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (3 Février 2012)




----------



## schwebb (3 Février 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2012)




----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2012)




----------



## Berthold (5 Février 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Février 2012)

A Bordeaux aussi il y a de la neige






  ​


----------



## lmmm (6 Février 2012)




----------



## vleroy (6 Février 2012)

27 vrais et beaux polaroids sur le thème "un homme une femme" 




​
_7 cloître Saint Spire à Corbeille Essonne à voir jusqu'au 18 février!_


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2012)




----------



## esope (6 Février 2012)




----------



## plovemax (6 Février 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2012)

Stockage non permanent






​


----------



## lmmm (7 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Février 2012)

Bientôt disparu






​


----------



## joanes (7 Février 2012)

​


----------



## TiteLine (7 Février 2012)




----------



## IP (8 Février 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Février 2012)




----------



## vleroy (8 Février 2012)

@ blandine: te marre pas, ici, plus d'eau chaude, tuyauteries gelées 
du coup, reste la téquila sunrise 



​
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


>



C'est vu depuis le Costa Concordia ?


----------



## quenaur (9 Février 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2012)

​


----------



## GroDan (12 Février 2012)

​


----------



## boninmi (12 Février 2012)

Tempête sur les salines de Gozo, à Malte
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Février 2012)




----------



## tostytost (12 Février 2012)

celle au dessus de mon post est magnifique j'adore


----------



## lmmm (12 Février 2012)




----------



## vleroy (13 Février 2012)

*Cirque Gruss à ma façon*​


----------



## GroDan (14 Février 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (15 Février 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (15 Février 2012)

​


----------



## schwebb (16 Février 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (17 Février 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2012)

J'ai les yeux qui piquent


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que... c'est un peu violent, là...
On passe à autre chose, please...


----------



## vleroy (17 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai les yeux qui piquent



tiens une douceur pour te détendre  



​
Dans le cadre des Echappées Belles dont je rappelle que la deuxième est bouclée et que la participation au troisième opus est toujours possible aux côtés de la miss Cybèle Desarnaut (oui du lourd dans tous les sens du terme :love: ) et de Mr GroDan (t'as intérêt à me confirmer sinon je te pète les chicots de devant :rateau: )! 

Le tout sur du Trix maison avec un fujica AX1 (l'ancêtre du X100, beaucoup moins cher et pour cause mais que j'adore :love: )

Allez bon week-end à tous


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai que... c'est un peu violent, là...
> On passe à autre chose, please...


C'est expres....depuis quelques jours tout le monde était dans la lune.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est expres....depuis quelques jours tout le monde était dans la lune.


Ce n'était pas obligé, du moins pas "comme ça"......
Les pauses, ça fait du bien, souvent... 
Sujet clos, photos, maintenant.


----------



## Mr_Krank (17 Février 2012)

SEMFLEX "Angénieux + HP5 120@400Asa"​


----------



## Mr_Krank (18 Février 2012)

SEMFLEX "Angénieux + HP5 120@400Asa"​
une par jour


----------



## Mr_Krank (19 Février 2012)

SEMFLEX "Angénieux + HP5 120@400Asa"​
J'ai comme un sentiment de solitude sur ce fil. 
There is anybody alive in there?


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2012)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> J'ai comme un sentiment de solitude sur ce fil.
> There is anybody alive in there?



J'ai comme un sentiment que ce sont tes photos qui reflètent la solitude.


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2012)

pendant qui vous aviez froid ici, moi j'étais au chaud :love:


----------



## vleroy (19 Février 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai comme un sentiment que ce sont tes photos qui reflètent la solitude.



C'est vrai que c'est plutôt calme en ce moment  n'en demeure pas moins que les compositions de notre ami sont parfaites (si il daignait les dépoussiérer un peu  ) Bon je lui emboiterai le pas sur Semflex et HP5 dès demain 

En attendant, une image de désolation :



​
Ouistreham et j'y étais pour cette raison


----------



## lmmm (19 Février 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (20 Février 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2012)

Pas facile de poster après ce qui précède... ^
et quand on voit le nom du fichier dans les exif, on se dit qu'il y a foutage...



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> En attendant, une image de désolation...



...j'embraye là-dessus...




​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

la couche de glace atteint 37 cm​


----------



## Azety (20 Février 2012)

_DSC7869 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Février 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (20 Février 2012)

Vincent, ce n'est pas moi qui ai numérisé mes 120mm et j'avais pas envie de dépoussiérer avec photoshop.


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Février 2012)

;-)




.

*En plus grand*​
.


----------



## vleroy (20 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas facile de poster après ce qui précède... ^
> et quand on voit le nom du fichier dans les exif, on se dit qu'il y a foutage...
> ​




cool  les modos sont en vacances et ils ont bien raison  ton oeil a glissé comme le mien 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...j'embraye là-dessus...



Te noies pas The big!!!



Mr_Krank a dit:


> Vincent, ce n'est pas moi qui ai numérisé mes 120mm et j'avais pas envie de dépoussiérer avec photoshop.​




Ca te ferait chier de nettoyer tes péloches et tes scans donc! Tiens du HP5+ au téténal ultra fin, content du résultat mais moi je nettoie ne serait-ce que par respect pour la demoiselle!






*SEMFLEX aussi, HP5 aussi *​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2012)

Ça devient maladif, la...


----------



## tatouille (20 Février 2012)

color is good


----------



## plovemax (20 Février 2012)

​


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Février 2012)

*Pisscopie comme copie de pissenlit*





J'étais pas vraiement content de la première.


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'étais pas vraiement content de la première.


----------



## Mr_Krank (21 Février 2012)




----------



## vleroy (21 Février 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (21 Février 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (22 Février 2012)

*L'il*


----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2012)




----------



## boodou (22 Février 2012)

ça donne envie de manger un bon bol de Royal Canin et d'aller courir en pleine forêt !


----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2012)

*Au loin passent les cargos*​


----------



## boodou (22 Février 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (22 Février 2012)

Je sais que ce n'est pas un forum de critique photo ^^ mais j'aurais besoin de vos réactions par rapport à cette image.

Pour la petite histoire, il s'agit d'un reportage sur la face cachée d'un festival de musique, j'ai donc suivit les musiciens durant les répétitions etc, et là il s'agit d'une pause clope où j'ai eu moins de 3 secondes pour faire cette photo ( mais ce n'est pas forcément une excuse pour justifier le cadrage centré que je regrette, par exemple ).

Je souhaiterais simplement vos réactions ( en cliquant sur la photo vous arrivez sur FlickR ) pour m'aider un peu.
( en gros, certains l'adorent pour le fond , le bokeh, la fumée, le côté " posé / reposé " au bord de la fenêtre, et d'autres la détestent pour le cadrage, la lumière trop brulée et le cadrage trop centré )

Merci par avance.




_DSC7869 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

C'est ici qu'on en cause


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2012)

plus sereins et moins narcissique


----------



## Azety (23 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ici qu'on en cause



merci !


----------



## Mr_Krank (23 Février 2012)

Il y a vraiment de tout dans un centre commercial.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2012)

boodou a dit:


> ça donne envie de manger un bon bol de Royal Canin et d'aller courir en pleine forêt !


En écoutant la musique de 30 Millions d'Amis ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2012)




----------



## vleroy (23 Février 2012)

*port de Deauville*​


----------



## Azety (24 Février 2012)

_DSC6352 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Krank (24 Février 2012)

Numérique et couleur pour changer.​


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2012)

Pieds by Nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2012)

​
2008-2009&#8230;2011-2 &#8212; :( :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## plovemax (24 Février 2012)

T'vas voir ta gueule à la récrée...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2012)




----------



## Azety (25 Février 2012)

Guitariste Portrait by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2012)

.







.​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2012)




----------



## plovemax (25 Février 2012)

Cygnus olor 

clic pour plus grand​


----------



## lmmm (26 Février 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (26 Février 2012)




----------



## cooper (27 Février 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (28 Février 2012)

Je ne peux pas avoir confiance en quelqu'un qui porte à la fois une ceinture et des bretelles ; en quelqu'un qui n'a pas confiance en son pantalon. [Il était une fois dans l'Ouest]


----------



## iota (29 Février 2012)

Visible en plus grand ici.


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

Elle me fait un truc cette photo.... (je sais, je vais me faire dégommer mais bon...)
Elle me semble assez symbolique.... 
Voir la pièce jointe 89562


----------



## Azety (29 Février 2012)

_DSC4984 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## IP (29 Février 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (29 Février 2012)




----------



## lmmm (29 Février 2012)




----------



## Azety (1 Mars 2012)

_DSC4985 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Mars 2012)

J'ai regardé le film Thor et j'ai dit que c'était nul... Et voilà le résultat... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 89612


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2012)

Refroidissement ou réchauffement ?






​


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2012)

Refroidissement


----------



## plovemax (1 Mars 2012)

vu à ras du sol​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2012)

Un couchant se pose dans l'Aveyron






​


----------



## Azety (2 Mars 2012)

Street Photo by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Krank (2 Mars 2012)




----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2012)

.....


----------



## boodou (3 Mars 2012)




----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2012)

_Södermalm_​oui, je sais "....." :p
@gKatarn: :p et oui
@momo-fr plus qu'un peu !


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2012)

La cascade du Déroc, sur l'Aubrac, il y a une dizaine de jours.


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2012)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Mars 2012)

.






.​


----------



## vleroy (4 Mars 2012)

Dendrimère dans les basses lumières, Sirdeck dans les hautes, allez un équilibre enfin un exercice d'équilibre dans les mêmes conditions que celles de SirDeck ces derniers jours en pose longue et en HDR 





Du côté de Gwin Zegal (Plouha - Côtes d'Armor)​


_>> et le making of et plus grand par là <<_


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2012)

Premier essai avec un Lomo qu'on m'a offert, c'est assez cool.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Dendrimère dans les basses lumières, Sirdeck dans les hautes, allez un équilibre enfin un exercice d'équilibre dans les mêmes conditions que celles de SirDeck ces derniers jours en pose longue et en HDR
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5710/gwin3cadremg.jpg[/URL]
> Du côté de Gwin Zegal (Plouha - Côtes d'Armor)​_>> et le making of et plus grand par là <<_





> une brume thermique (mer et terre réunie) avec beau temps au dessus donc des très hautes lumières. Des rochers peu éclairés en contre exposition.



Bah non, mois c'était au crépuscule à la fin d'un hiver normand pour justement avoir une très faible dynamique. En fait, je sors généralement avant ou après le levé du soleil (plutôt après pour des raisons de flemme ) pour que la lumière soit bien douce et la dynamique soit bien inférieure à ce que peut enregistrer le capteur.
Et puis c'était il y a un an car j'ai l'éditing lent :sleep: n'avez même pas encore vue l'ombre d'une image faite avec mon nouveau boîtier


----------



## vleroy (5 Mars 2012)

*S'attacher...*​


----------



## mactambour (5 Mars 2012)

Foguenne a dit:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1814155/macgeneration/joachim-studio-fevrier-2012-web.jpg​



Il est très mignon, très beau ! et la photo magnifique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2012)

mactambour a dit:


> Il est très mignon, très beau ! et la photo magnifique...



Ouais, hein, quand on pense que plus tard, il ressemblera à ça :




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


   Paul


----------



## TiteLine (5 Mars 2012)




----------



## GroDan (5 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Mars 2012)

Bilan du dépôt






​


----------



## GroDan (6 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2012)

Un peu plus difficile à décrypter celle-la peut-être...
Voir la pièce jointe 90192


----------



## Mr_Krank (7 Mars 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2012)

Les corbeaux, Yeu.





Assemblage de 6 pv​


----------



## joanes (7 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## TiteLine (7 Mars 2012)




----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2012)

Voir la pièce jointe 90282





au modérateur: désolé je n'avais pas réalisé que j'avais posté aujourd'hui à 4h50... 
A huit minutes prêt je ne faisais pas l'erreur... 
Désolé


----------



## plovemax (7 Mars 2012)

Aux abris ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2012)

plovemax a dit:


> *Aux abris *​



*Mais nan, regarde, ils sont gentils, zont même apporté à manger !*


----------



## Azety (8 Mars 2012)

DSC_3767 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## mfay (8 Mars 2012)

Faut pas confondre Ragondin et Marmotte


----------



## quenaur (8 Mars 2012)

*Vroooummmm...*


----------



## joanes (9 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## Azety (9 Mars 2012)

DSC_3205 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Krank (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## schwebb (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (10 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (10 Mars 2012)

Greg Laffargue à l'Antirouille by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis ce fil avec attention. Je venais simplement féliciter les membres qui postent leurs travaux. 
Diversité, qualité, originalité. Bravo à tous !!


----------



## GroDan (11 Mars 2012)

une petite allégorie, j'avais pas de meuf à oualpé sous la main, alors j'ai pris des ballons...




​


----------



## boodou (11 Mars 2012)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mars 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Mars 2012)




----------



## vleroy (12 Mars 2012)

*Dans mes brumes...*​


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2012)

Tu l'as déjà postée (plus haut dans la page)... 

ÉDIT : Bon...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (12 Mars 2012)

désolé , je suis fatigué en ce moment 




DSC_3209 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## l'écrit vain (13 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## joanes (13 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (13 Mars 2012)

Sympa cette dernière Joanes, piquante même !


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2012)

*Respirer ma celtitude...*​


----------



## plovemax (14 Mars 2012)

13 mars 20121 

clic pour plus grand​


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2012)




----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2012)

Guépards du golfe


----------



## schwebb (16 Mars 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2012)

Vous avez demandé la modération, ne quittez pas... Un :modo: va prendre votre appel. 

Le temps d'attente est estimé à environ 3 heures : Titi colorie et Yvos essaie de nous faire croire qu'il a un vrai métier ailleurs...

En attendant, les protagonistes sont priés de rester dans leur coin du ring


----------



## Mr_Krank (16 Mars 2012)

Heu dites les gars, j'peux mettre une photo sans me faire traiter d'en*ul*?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vous avez demandé la modération, ne quittez pas... Un :modo: va prendre votre appel.
> 
> Le temps d'attente est estimé à environ 3 heures : Titi colorie et Yvos essaie de nous faire croire qu'il a un vrai métier ailleurs...
> 
> En attendant, les protagonistes sont priés de rester dans leur coin du ring


Merci, Gkat... 

Ça va charcler, là...
Fab, tes remarques n'étaient pas obligatoires et Toumaï n'avait pas tort dans sa réponse...
Par contre...
On reste poli ou tout le monde dégage...
Je ferais le ménage (ou yvon) plus tard, mes crayons de couleur m'attendent... 

Merci... 
P.S : attention, j'ai vraiment, mais vraiment pas le temps de jouer, en ce moment !!




ÉDIT : et pour vous éviter des tentations, vous attendrez que l'un de nous rouvre le fil...


----------



## Azety (17 Mars 2012)

Cracheur de feu - 1 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2012)

:soupir:


----------



## plovemax (17 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mars 2012)

Il faut tirer les rideaux







​


----------



## lmmm (17 Mars 2012)




----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2012)

Carnaval de Limoux 2012. Sortie de la bande "Las Poupinetos"


----------



## Mr_Krank (17 Mars 2012)

Crédit sculpture: Jean-Louis Toutain.


----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2012)

*Bréhat*​


----------



## joanes (18 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (19 Mars 2012)




----------



## Raf (19 Mars 2012)




----------



## GroDan (20 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Raf (20 Mars 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (20 Mars 2012)




----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Mars 2012)




----------



## plovemax (21 Mars 2012)

This is the end...​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2012)




----------



## Souvaroff (22 Mars 2012)




----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2012)

Carnaval de Limoux 2012 - sortie des Encantatdos


----------



## schwebb (22 Mars 2012)




----------



## lmmm (23 Mars 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (23 Mars 2012)




----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2012)

EC-145


----------



## schwebb (25 Mars 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2012)




----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2012)

.






.​


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2012)

Quelques images prises avec mon G1X. Ça change de mes reflex mais c'est bien sympa.


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Mars 2012)




----------



## lmmm (26 Mars 2012)




----------



## jahrom (26 Mars 2012)

La Toussuire par jahrom, sur Flickr​


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2012)

​
Euh... pas tirer :rose: la texture est juste due au film polaroid chocolat 

bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Raf (26 Mars 2012)

Une photo sans prétention un premier regard, mais au final, les tubes, les barrières, beaucoup de lignes droites, l'ocre de la terre, les points de bleu vif, le personnage en bleu, créent un rythme qui se fond dans le brouillard. Intéressant...


----------



## Baracca (27 Mars 2012)

Pendant plusieurs jours, cela a été notre décor pour pas mal de repas du midi


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2012)

'ttention au poids...


----------



## Baracca (27 Mars 2012)

Ok désolé tirhum, pourtant dans Photoshop il était annoncé 181K , alors  quand vérifiant après ton méssage sur le bureau elle fait bien 238K 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Désolé aussi gKatarn, j'avais le souvenir de 200Ko et pas 150Ko, donc double erreur de ma part :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2012)

Oui, mais de toutes façons, c'est 150ko pas 181ko


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2012)




----------



## Azety (27 Mars 2012)

Street Stormtrooper by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais de toutes façons, c'est 150ko pas 181ko



Et c'est quand que ça évolue un peu ??
Genre 1024 pixels 300ko ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2012)

C'est pas moi qui fait les règles 

Mais c'est vraiment petit 800 x 600 sur un 27"


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## plovemax (28 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui fait les règles
> 
> Mais c'est vraiment petit 800 x 600 sur un 27"



Sauf que, d'après ce que j'ai compris, il y a une fréquentation non négligeable du forum sur des support type smartphone/tablette donc si la taille augmente...  :rateau:




Jardin de Villandry​


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2012)

plovemax a dit:


> Sauf que, d'après ce que j'ai compris, il y a une fréquentation non négligeable du forum sur des support type smartphone/tablette donc si la taille augmente...



Certes. Mais d'habitude, c'est bon qd la taille augmente, non ?  :rose: 





Plus sérieusement, je vois mal comment retirer la quintessence ultime de certaines photos avec un smartphone


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, je vois mal comment retirer la quintessence ultime de certaines photos avec un smartphone



Inversément, faut pas espérer tirer quoique ce soit de certaines photos, même en 1024 de large  


Votre demande sera relayée aux plus hautes instances rouges et noires qui hantent ces forums et tirent les ficelles de ce complot mondial contre les grandes photos.


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mars 2012)




----------



## ziommm (28 Mars 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2012)

Si tu me cherches ... tu me trouves !


----------



## Azety (29 Mars 2012)

François Hollande à Montpellier by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Crespi (29 Mars 2012)

C'est vraiment trop con que le sujet principal (l'espèce de truc inexpressif en forme de main) soit cramé. C'est UN PEU la base.
Parce que le mec est connu ?
T'aimes la photo, t'as un peu de matos. Un peu de rigueur ce serai trop demandé ?
Le sujet fait pas tout, surtout sous des angles/cadrages exotiques qui veulent rien dire.
Je dis ça pour t'aider, fais en ce que tu veux.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2012)

Crespi a dit:


> T'aimes la photo, t'as un peu de matos. Un peu de rigueur ce serai trop demandé ?


Et avoir un ton différent dans la critique; serait-ce trop dur ?!...


----------



## Crespi (29 Mars 2012)

Si il faut s'excuser d'exister tous les 3 mots, non merci.
Amusez vous bien.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2012)

C'est ça...
Au revoir, Mr _unephotoen3ans_... 
Ce n'est pas passqu'on est peu amène que la critique est meilleure et j'en sais quelque chose... 

Retour aux photos, point final.


----------



## 'chon (30 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

lol ça part au quart de tour ici.
Faudrait voir à ne pas trop aseptiser le monde quand même.
Enfin bref, Crespi n'a rien à se reprocher  je ne suis pas vexé, je suis même d'accord avec lui. La photo est à chier. J'ai suivi la gestuelle du mec et cette photo est foirée, j'ai pas eu le doigt tendu que je désirais.
C'est très bien comme critique, je préfère ça plutôt qu'un compliment sans objectivité qui me fera croire que j'ai fait un bon truc, comme savent si bien le faire nos proches.

Si ça peut te rassurer Crespi, je pense la supprimer de FlickR, et du forum, j'ai posté un peu trop vite


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2012)

Azety a dit:


> je suis même d'accord avec lui. La photo est à chier. J'ai suivi la gestuelle du mec et cette photo est foirée



Sans vouloir mettre d'huile sur le feu, si tu reconnais que la photo est ratée pourquoi l'as tu postée dans ce fil "_Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos_" 


/mode joke : ou alors toutes tes photos sont encore plus ratées


----------



## g.robinson (30 Mars 2012)

Il y a ça sinon


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2012)

Il n'est pas question de "compliment"... 
Juste de ton dans les messages...
Faudrait savoir, hein, un coup vous hurlez à l'agression, un coup vous trouvez que ça ne va pas "assez loin"...
(c'est une remarque générale...)
Je répète, on peut critiquer "normalement" et être incisif, sans pour autant avoir un ton "désagréable"...
(pour épater la galerie ?!..)


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sans vouloir mettre d'huile sur le feu, si tu reconnais que la photo est ratée pourquoi l'as tu postée dans ce fil "_Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos_"
> 
> 
> /mode joke : ou alors toutes tes photos sont encore plus ratées



Je suis con 


Plus sérieusement, j'ai manqué d'objectivité.



tirhum a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de "compliment"...
> Juste de ton dans les messages...
> Faudrait savoir, hein, un coup vous hurlez à l'agression, un coup vous trouvez que ça ne va pas "assez loin"...
> (c'est une remarque générale...)
> ...



ô grand sage, tu as raison, mais étant vulgaire et désagréable moi-même j'aime bien être traité de la sorte.
Et il a pas été méchant ^^


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2012)

Des photos, maintenant... 



P.S : 


Azety a dit:


> Et il a pas été méchant ^^


Ça, c'est à nous d'en juger pour maintenir ce sujet à flot...


----------



## g.robinson (30 Mars 2012)




----------



## schwebb (30 Mars 2012)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2012)




----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## JaiLaTine (30 Mars 2012)

The newton


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Ça me tente bien de participer à ce fil.


Avec des photos ?!...
Vous dites, si on vous dérange ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec des photos ?!...



Oui. C'est au niveau de l&#8217;affichage direct des photos que je me pose des questions mais je sais que la règle est de 800X800. 150Ko.



ÉDIT : c'est en tête du forum portfolio...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2012)




----------



## schwebb (31 Mars 2012)




----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Mars 2012)

;-)



​
.


----------



## vleroy (31 Mars 2012)

plus grand​


----------



## meskh (31 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (31 Mars 2012)

Dans une taille un peu plus raisonnable.


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mars 2012)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> ;-)
> 
> []http://moncdivirtuel.free.fr/photos/maternite.jpeg[]​
> .



Il y a quelque chose de sympa dans cette image, l'expression de la dame sans doute. Il est dommage que son visage ne soit pas assez lumineux. L'attention n'est pas portée sur l'expression mélancolique ou songeuse et la luminosité de l'image est déséquilibrée. Mais ce n'est pas grand-chose, cela se fait facilement au tirage, surtout en noir et blanc.


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mars 2012)

.






.​


----------



## schwebb (2 Avril 2012)




----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2012)




----------



## Math.p (2 Avril 2012)




----------



## plovemax (3 Avril 2012)




----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2012)

Le prochain article d'Animeland.


----------



## Azety (3 Avril 2012)

_DSC9276 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## joanes (3 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (3 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Fopasciterlatof
> 
> Le prochain article d'Animeland.



Postez vos plus belles *PHOTOS*...
Y a comme un truc qui m'échappe. :mouais:


----------



## lmmm (3 Avril 2012)




----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2012)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> Postez vos plus belles *PHOTOS*...
> Y a comme un truc qui m'échappe. :mouais:



C'est bien une photo.

Sa petite soeur :


----------



## Mr_Krank (4 Avril 2012)

Accepte donc mes excuses. 
Sinon comment a tu fais pour avoir des ombres incohérentes et déformées (genre pied gauche lisse, ombre ondulée, pied droit ombre longue, reste du corps en ombre courte, le "trou" dans l'ombre... 
C'est le rapport sujet/ombre qui m'a fait douter et poster.
Pareil Vincent L aura surement ( allez Vincent, allez Vincent...) une réponse technique imparable à nous donner.:king: 
Sinon pas grave, je passerai encore pour un âne, j'm'en fiche, j'ai 'habitude.


----------



## GroDan (4 Avril 2012)

Je peux tenter de prendre le Vincent de vitesse , je suppute (sic!) d'une ombre portée cassée par un fond anguleux...ce qui explique les tracasseries de monsieur malade (en français).
Allez pour pas faire mon malin, une des première photos faite avec un htc© sous android© avec l'appli "a man with camera"®. Il s'agit de la peinture qui orne le fronton de la demeure familliale, mon voisin sarkozyste l'adore surtout depuis qu'il croit que je suis représentant chez heineken©
:mouais:



clic++​


----------



## vleroy (5 Avril 2012)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> Pareil Vincent L aura surement ...



tsss tssss  je suis en vacances... ou pas 



​
5 minutes 30 ​


----------



## IP (5 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

Ouaaaah, tu as travailé avec Ridley Scott


----------



## scaryfan (7 Avril 2012)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/mr_krank-albums-mr_krank-image19122-new-bridge.jpg​
> Dans une taille un peu plus raisonnable.



Où est-ce ?


----------



## plovemax (7 Avril 2012)

07 avril 2012​


----------



## GroDan (8 Avril 2012)

14 mois de pause...qui dit mieux  
Bon je suis d'accord, 
les 2 derniers mois sont inutiles...:love:
Bon, y a encore du boulot, mais ça vient !​


----------



## tractopel (8 Avril 2012)

Il y a des photos superbes, d'autres intéressantes ou qui intriguent, d'autres qui appellent une question. Souvent les questions que je me pose sont : où est-ce ? qui est ce personnage ? est-ce que cette jeune femme est son amie ou une passante ou sa soeur ou sa nièce ? est-ce que cette photo a été prise il y a 3 jours ou 20 ans ? c'est en France où à l'étranger ? etc. On peut effectivement admettre qu'une photo montrée c'est pour le ravissement de l'oeil, mais voila pour certaines photos ce n'est pas l'esthétique qui se dégage de prime abord mais autre chose, comme un témoignage ou une preuve ou une idée, ça dépend de l'auteur. Alors ce serait bien d'avoir un petit commentaire avec l'image qui éclaire sur le lieu, les personnes ou l'intention. C'est juste un souhait... pour prendre encore plus de plaisir à regarder !


----------



## meskh (8 Avril 2012)

tractopel a dit:


> Il y a des photos superbes, d'autres intéressantes ou qui intriguent, d'autres qui appellent une question. Souvent les questions que je me pose sont : où est-ce ? qui est ce personnage ? est-ce que cette jeune femme est son amie ou une passante ou sa soeur ou sa nièce ? est-ce que cette photo a été prise il y a 3 jours ou 20 ans ? c'est en France où à l'étranger ? etc. On peut effectivement admettre qu'une photo montrée c'est pour le ravissement de l'oeil, mais voila pour certaines photos ce n'est pas l'esthétique qui se dégage de prime abord mais autre chose, comme un témoignage ou une preuve ou une idée, ça dépend de l'auteur. Alors ce serait bien d'avoir un petit commentaire avec l'image qui éclaire sur le lieu, les personnes ou l'intention. C'est juste un souhait... pour prendre encore plus de plaisir à regarder !



Pas sûr ... car ce sont les photos qui sont le sujet, pas les commentaires  bourrés de fautes ... :mouais:

Je sors


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Pas sûr ... car ce sont les photos qui sont le sujets, pas les commentaires  bourrés de fautes ... :mouais:
> 
> Je sors



Aie le sujet sans S

Mais oui moi aussi j'aimerais bien en savoir plus sur la photo de grodan et ses 14 mois de pause.


----------



## plovemax (8 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Aie le sujet sans S
> 
> Mais oui moi aussi j'aimerais bien en savoir plus sur la photo de grodan et ses 14 mois de pause.



pour çà il suffit de lui demander par MP quitte à aller faire un tour en cuisine : http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/cote-cuisine-126975.html



tractopel a dit:


> Il y a des photos superbes, d'autres intéressantes ou qui intriguent, d'autres qui appellent une question. ... C'est juste un souhait... pour prendre encore plus de plaisir à regarder !


Déjà proposé essayé... Bof cela ne faisait qu'augmenter les polémiques stériles qui reviennent déjà bien assez souvent comme ça.





08 avril 2012​


----------



## vleroy (9 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (9 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2012)




----------



## jogary (9 Avril 2012)

Bon...je vais essayer, je sais, je ne suis pas du tout un pro, mais je trouve celle-ci " assez nette" et je ne l'ai pas retouchée. Merci de votre indulgence et j'cacepterai volontiers vos remarque...


----------



## SirDeck (9 Avril 2012)

.






.​


----------



## mfay (9 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (10 Avril 2012)




----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2012)




----------



## plovemax (10 Avril 2012)

10 avril 2012​


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2012)

Le château d'Aguilar, versant bucolique


----------



## GroDan (10 Avril 2012)

Bela Lugosi, c'est du pipi...






Concernant mon précèdent post, il n'y a aucun trucage, la reproduction de l'image a été assurer par la boutique du coin (ils ont un banc dédié !), puis le fichier à été traité sous photosmoch© par eux, inversion des couleurs et de la symétrie, noir, c'est tout !!
un peu de blabla, ici et un coté cuisine bientôt...
Moi, j'ai pas photomosch®, c'est trop cher et c'est trop dur à utiliser, je suis une larve moa, monsieur !:love:​


----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2012)

​
_Impressionnante la dernière version de photomatix Pro 4 où enfin, on peut superposer les images sans passer par le moteur d'alignement. Le module de Digital Blending (appelé fusion) est également devenu extrêmement performant. Quant au nettoyage des images fantômes, cette image en est le parfait exemple. Bluffant_


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2012)

:soupir:


----------



## joanes (11 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## plovemax (11 Avril 2012)

where is Dorothy?​


----------



## Mr_Krank (13 Avril 2012)




----------



## plovemax (14 Avril 2012)

Rififi dans un champ​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Avril 2012)

.






.​


----------



## lmmm (15 Avril 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Avril 2012)




----------



## boodou (16 Avril 2012)

clic !


----------



## Azety (16 Avril 2012)

_DSC1893 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## boodou (17 Avril 2012)

Pour les curieux qui m'ont posé des questions sur ma précédente image, cliquez sur la photo ci-dessous et vous découvrirez l'installation


----------



## Azety (17 Avril 2012)

_DSC1590 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## GroDan (18 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2012)

... sont en vacances. Ou pas.


----------



## joanes (19 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (19 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ... sont en vacances. Ou pas.



et inversement  Et qui dit tourisme, dit carte postale 



​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2012)

Y'en a qui bossent ici murde! ​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Avril 2012)

Paul, sort de ce corps :affraid:


----------



## Azety (19 Avril 2012)

_DSC1886 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2012)




----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2012)




----------



## GroDan (21 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## mfay (21 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## boodou (22 Avril 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (22 Avril 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (23 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## plovemax (24 Avril 2012)

24 avril 2012


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (25 Avril 2012)

_DSC1826-3 by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Krank (27 Avril 2012)




----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2012)

Est-ce une photo que tu as prise toi-même ?!...


----------



## silvio (27 Avril 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce une photo que tu as prise toi-même ?!...



Dans ce cas il l'a déjà publié 


Troll ?


----------



## Fìx (27 Avril 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Troll ?



Je pense oui... :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Avril 2012)




----------



## lmmm (29 Avril 2012)

Olympus  OMD EM5


----------



## wip (29 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Mr Fon (29 Avril 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2012)




----------



## plovemax (30 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (30 Avril 2012)




----------



## plovemax (1 Mai 2012)

goutte sur orge​


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2012)




----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## plovemax (5 Mai 2012)

05 mai 2012 : les joueurs de cartes​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Mai 2012)




----------



## vleroy (7 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2012)




----------



## boodou (7 Mai 2012)

_Spéciale dédicace à Nadine M._


----------



## vleroy (7 Mai 2012)

tu parles, j'ai vu la supercherie pour faire la pub du rallye


----------



## jogary (8 Mai 2012)

Sans aucune retouche...Mais j'apprends, j'essaie...merci de me guider ( oui, je sais, les fils électriques ! )


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2012)

Et ce n'est pas une maquette&#8230;


----------



## lmmm (8 Mai 2012)




----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2012)

c'est un garçon !


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Mai 2012)




----------



## tantoillane (8 Mai 2012)

_j'aime bien celle là_

edit: désolé :rose:, chaque fois (ou presque) je pense à la résolution et oublie le poids, ce devrait être mieux ​


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2012)

Le poids...


----------



## boodou (9 Mai 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Le poids...



Peut-être parce que c'est un collage de différents éléments, donc ça pèse plus lourd ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Peut-être parce que c'est un collage de différents éléments, donc ça pèse plus lourd ?



C'est le poids de la colle, tu crois ?


----------



## jogary (9 Mai 2012)

Zoom


----------



## iota (9 Mai 2012)

*Arrata - Demi-finale Emergenza*






_Le reste de la série ici._​


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Mai 2012)




----------



## Nathalex (10 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2012)




----------



## plovemax (11 Mai 2012)

web dandalion​


----------



## boodou (11 Mai 2012)




----------



## jogary (11 Mai 2012)

Hier soir à côté de Pau...


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2012)




----------



## mfay (12 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## GroDan (12 Mai 2012)

​
1/2 format, assemblage à la prise de vue, pelloche "carrefour" périmé en 1989...:rateau:​


----------



## plovemax (13 Mai 2012)

"vous devriez ... gnagnagna... à Gros Dan" Chouette résultat comme quoi les peloches périmées ne sont surtout pas à jeter.

-----------------------------ppf-------------------------



j'ai descendu dans mon jardin...​


----------



## TiteLine (13 Mai 2012)




----------



## Baracca (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2012)

portrait  




​


----------



## lmmm (15 Mai 2012)




----------



## mfay (15 Mai 2012)

Vive le mimétisme animal qui leur permet de se cacher et d'être invisible (ou presque)





​


----------



## quenaur (16 Mai 2012)




----------



## vleroy (17 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (18 Mai 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Mai 2012)

Un horizon férié






​


----------



## plovemax (19 Mai 2012)

firefox
Parc animalier du PAL Allier France​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Mai 2012)

​Prise avec mon petit X100 qui fait des merveilles pour un si petit boitier


----------



## Azety (19 Mai 2012)

TEST Nikon D4 + 85mm 1.4G by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## wip (20 Mai 2012)

:rose:​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2012)

Sources du Var par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## Azety (20 Mai 2012)

TEST Nikon D4 + 85mm 1.4G by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Baracca (20 Mai 2012)




----------



## jogary (20 Mai 2012)

Après un premier saut, je me suis dit qu'il en ferait un deuxième et c'est à ce moment là que j'ai déclenché même si je n'ai pas eu le temps de " régler "... 
Le goéland cherche toujours son poisson !


----------



## ergu (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## Azety (21 Mai 2012)

_DSC3144 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## TiteLine (22 Mai 2012)

J'enrage car j'ai dû me contenter de l'iphone pour immortaliser cet hibiscus


----------



## Azety (22 Mai 2012)

_DSC3125 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2012)

Au théâtre ce soir, enfin l'été dernier en Lozère. Les cocottes jouant "Les cocottes se soignent"


----------



## lmmm (23 Mai 2012)




----------



## jogary (23 Mai 2012)

Mai 2012...bateau abandonné sur l'étang de Thau.


----------



## Azety (23 Mai 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Mai 2012...bateau abandonné sur l'étang de Thau.



quelle coin ? 
J'habite à côté je compte y aller prochainement, histoire d'en faire - enfin - le tour.
Le monde est petit ^^




lock &amp; load by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jogary (23 Mai 2012)

Hello ...Balaruc les bains, 500 mètres après le casino sur la droite .


----------



## Azety (24 Mai 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Hello ...Balaruc les bains, 500 mètres après le casino sur la droite .



Je vois 
Mais je ne suis pas sûr d'y passer, n'ayant pas de moyen de locomotion je vais prendre le bus qui dessert Mèze et ce côté de l'étang.
Mais ça viendra ^^ j'ai l'intention de faire le tour de cet étang à pieds.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2012)

Azety a dit:


> j'ai l'intention de faire le tour de cet étang à pieds.


Prends des Pataugas vu comment ça grimpe sur la photo !


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2012)

Pour limiter la part des anges&#8230;






  ​


----------



## Azety (24 Mai 2012)

_DSC3092 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## momo-fr (25 Mai 2012)

Liquoreux






​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2012)

*Un tableau de Vasarely ?* 

Tape pas modo... :rose:


----------



## jogary (25 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Prends des Pataugas&#8482; vu comment *ça grimpe *sur la photo !



Hello 

LOL...tu as raison   j'ai encore des cours à prendre ! Je n'avais pas mis la " grille " et c'est bien de travers !

Bon....je la trouvais assez sympa celle-là ! 

Voilà un lien pour ma pomme : 

http://www.cours-photophiles.com/index.php/les-bases-techniques-photo/apprendre-la-photo-.html


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2012)

Bon vous l'avez compris, à plusieurs photographes, nous avons monté un *collectif pour exposer nos photos*. Mais ce côté narcissique ne nous empêche pas de proposer un atelier avec ma pomme et surtout* Eric Marais* pour organiser un atelier sténopé le mercredi 27 juin de 14h30 à 20h00. Atelier totalement gratuit dès 6 ans (on a pas de limite d'âge, on verra sur place  )

Principe: au milieu des Echappées belles, se balader le long des quais de Valmy ou côté république, prendre des photos avec des* stenoflex*, les développer ensemble, les inverser et les tirer. Chaque participant partira avec le négatif et le tirage. Plein de kits à gagner! :love:

Bah quoi? On s'inscrit car on ne peut prendre que 30 personnes >> echappees.belles.photo at gmail.com 



​
*Et sinon cela se passe du 25 juin au 1er juillet à l'espace Beaurepaire, 28 rue beaurepaire, 75010 Paris. ​*


----------



## yvos (26 Mai 2012)




----------



## Azety (26 Mai 2012)

_DSC3064 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (26 Mai 2012)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Mai 2012)

.






.​


----------



## GroDan (27 Mai 2012)

Bah quoi? On s'inscrit car on ne peut prendre que 30 personnes >> echappees.belles.photo at gmail.com :up:


[B a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon cela se passe du 25 juin au 1er juillet à l'espace Beaurepaire, 28 rue beaurepaire, 75010 Paris. ​[/B]



Voilà, je le laisse 6 semaines et quand je reviens, il a transformé le fil façon "BonCoin©". D'ailleurs c'est un spamm, j'attends toujours mon bout de plan ! :love:

Tiens pour la peine, une bbeeellllee photo :rateau:




​
Toujours au Paramat, sur de la pelloche de récupération. ExtraFilm sans date...
Avec des pétouilles pour le Vinc.
Et de la trame de scann. pour me motiver...:rateau:
Sinon ça va tous le monde ? Ca gicle ?


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2012)

Ça butine, même&#8230;


----------



## Azety (27 Mai 2012)

Rue Saint Guilhem Monpellier by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2012)

Travailleur saisonnier






​


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (27 Mai 2012)




----------



## Azety (28 Mai 2012)

_DSC2126 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Chococed (28 Mai 2012)

Retour sur Macgé aprés une longue absence. Une petite photo prise avec l'iphone (j'avais pas l'appareil sur moi ce jour la).
Pour les modos, j'ai un petit probleme avec imageshack, je ne sais pas si la taille dépasse les 150 ko ou pas (impossible a voir sur leur site), merci de me le confirmer ou de supprimer mon post si la taille est dépassée.


----------



## jogary (28 Mai 2012)




----------



## Azety (28 Mai 2012)

Chococed a dit:


> Retour sur Macgé aprés une longue absence. Une petite photo prise avec l'iphone (j'avais pas l'appareil sur moi ce jour la).
> Pour les modos, j'ai un petit probleme avec imageshack, je ne sais pas si la taille dépasse les 150 ko ou pas (impossible a voir sur leur site), merci de me le confirmer ou de supprimer mon post si la taille est dépassée.




jolie photo
ne t'inquiète pas pour la taille : 143.41 Ko


----------



## Chococed (28 Mai 2012)

Azety a dit:


> jolie photo
> ne t'inquiète pas pour la taille : 143.41 Ko



Merci ^^
Mais apparemment il y a un soucis, la photo n'apparait plus chez moi sur le site ?
Est ce que ça vient du site ou de ma part ?


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Mai 2012)

Elle n'apparaît  plus ici sur le fil "Postez vos plus belles photos" je l'avais vue et me semblait très valable 
( je ne suis pas un spécialiste) Les coquelicots dans la prairie....c'était très frais.
Bon retour sur Macgé.
Maladroit de ta part de demander au modo de supprimer....ils sont presque tous sadiques.:mouais:

Miracle ...Elle est revenue.


----------



## plovemax (29 Mai 2012)

Détails​


----------



## wip (29 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je ne viens pas pour mettre belle image mais pour demander aux spécialistes (je suppose qu'il y en a ici) quel est cet oiseau. Il s'est écrasé contre une vitre, je l'ai ramassé et posé sur une table, pendant une petite heure il est resté tel que sur les photos, puis a commencé à reprendre de la plume de la bête, et vient de s'envoler, jusqu'où, mystère, je pense qu'il a une patte ± cassée.
On dirait un étourneau, mais les couleurs sont plus vives. Comme je n'y connais rien, merci de me renseigner (pas envie de m'inscrire sur un forum oiseaux  )


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Mai 2012)

Je pencherais pour un pic Epeiche femelle.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Mai 2012)

Vérifié sur images goog, c'est bien ça, d'autant qu'elle avait quelques plumes rouges aussi non visibles sur les photos.
Bravo et merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Mai 2012)

Alors, c'est un male s'il a du rouge sur la tête.

PPF


----------



## DarkOSX (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans la photographie, je voudrai savoir votre avis sur les photos que je vais mettre.
Mon appareil photos est un canon IOS 550D.
Vous pouvez me contacter par MP.
Merci de me critiquer ou de me donner des conseils ou votre avis.


----------



## Chococed (29 Mai 2012)

Après une longue journée de travail, un petit tiramitsu a la fraise fait par mes soins en rentrant ! Je vous dirai si c'est bon 
PS: toujours un problème sur la photo précédente qui n'apparait plus


----------



## Berthold (29 Mai 2012)

Chococed a dit:


> Mais apparemment il y a un soucis, la photo n'apparait plus chez moi sur le site ?
> Est ce que ça vient du site ou de ma part ?


Toujours rien depuis chez moi non plus.


----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2012)

_Discutez-en par mp ou en message visiteur s'il vous plait.  - il y a de moins en moins de photos ici et ce n'est pas seulement la faute d'imageshack _


----------



## lmmm (29 Mai 2012)




----------



## ergu (30 Mai 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (30 Mai 2012)

Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai prise. c'est mon grand père en 1943. En chemise blanche son frère. les autres adultes, sont des jeunes garçons cachés à la ferme. Les enfants sont les enfants des deux frères.


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2012)




----------



## Azety (30 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai prise. c'est mon grand père en 1943. En chemise blanche son frère. les autres adultes, sont des jeunes garçons cachés à la ferme. Les enfants sont les enfants des deux frères.




juste WOW !


----------



## Chococed (30 Mai 2012)




----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Mai 2012)

;-)



​
.


----------



## jogary (31 Mai 2012)

De la corrèze...et d'époque !


----------



## Chococed (31 Mai 2012)

Photo simple, mais que j'aime beaucoup, car je l'ai prise au dépourvu (ma copine), elle me parlait et hop elle se retourne et photo !!! (bon après j'ai eu droit au "T'es chiant tu m'as prise en photo blablabla  mais bon je l'aime plutot bien cette photo  )


----------



## lmmm (31 Mai 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juin 2012)




----------



## Azety (1 Juin 2012)

Nikon D800 TEST by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Chococed (2 Juin 2012)

Et pour réponse au post précédent, le tiramitsu a la fraise c'était une tuerie


----------



## SirDeck (2 Juin 2012)

.






.​


----------



## iota (2 Juin 2012)

*Roland Garros 2012*




​


----------



## jogary (2 Juin 2012)

Plateau du Bénou


----------



## lmmm (3 Juin 2012)

Iso 2000


----------



## quenaur (4 Juin 2012)

Dur les vacances (Canal du midi)


----------



## TiteLine (4 Juin 2012)

Encore une fois, je n'avais pas l'APN


----------



## jogary (4 Juin 2012)

En montée vers le col du Soulor...il pleuvait


----------



## lmmm (5 Juin 2012)




----------



## plovemax (6 Juin 2012)

05 juin 2012
LA PHOTO DU JOUR (THE PICTURE OF THE DAY)

Stars shining bright above you
Night breezes seem to whisper "I love you"
Birds singing in the sycamore trees
Dream a little dream of me

... 
Ella Fitzgerald - Louis Armstrong​


----------



## TiteLine (6 Juin 2012)




----------



## ergu (6 Juin 2012)

Marrant, ce fil, en ce moment on se croirait dans "Postez vos plus beaux calendriers des PTT"
Hé, hé.


----------



## plovemax (6 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Marrant, ce fil, en ce moment on se croirait dans "Postez vos plus beaux calendriers des PTT"
> Hé, hé.


Merci


----------



## jogary (6 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Marrant, ce fil, en ce moment on se croirait dans "Postez vos plus beaux *calendriers des PTT*"
> Hé, hé.



 Allez, hop ! Une petite pour faire plaisir à Ergu 

A 2300 mètres, mangée par les vautours !


----------



## vleroy (6 Juin 2012)

Notez que pour faire des photos ratées ou être absolument certain de ne pas figurer dans un calendrier, mais avec un soupçon de poésie, achetez un Holga (50 euros tout de même, c'est pas la mort sur la baie) et puis après t'expérimentes, tu fais du bold, du clic clic clic sans avancer le film.

Mais comme tu es soigneux du public, t'auras mis un très bon film, une delta 100 par exemple. que t'auras développé avec révélateur très doux, du tetenal ultrafin par exemple.

Et comme tu es en opposition avec Grodan, tu auras aussi dépoussiéré ton négatif avant de le scanner (  )

Et des fois t'obtiens ça :



​
Parce que c'est vrai qu'avec vos apn... c'est pas ça. alors si ça peut vous aider à être créatif 

pssstt: humour


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Juin 2012)




----------



## Azety (8 Juin 2012)

JOB scénariste de Yakari by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## GroDan (8 Juin 2012)

Hein ? On m'invoque ?

Bon, que ce soit clair, je n'utilise que du film pérrave, périmé, de marque inconnu, trouvé en brocante. J'utilise des appareils trouvés aux Emmaeus et je développe uniquement dans du D76 parce que depuis que le Microdol X à disparu avec la Technical Pan, j'ai pas envie de me faire iéch...ensuite je ne dépoussière que très peu parce que mes scanns en valent rarement la peine, je nettoie en profondeur que lorsque je vais faire tirer...et j'ai fais une fois la couverture de l'annuaire téléphone du 90, ça vaux bien un calendrier de la Poste...même si on devrait plus faire dans le chaton, le cheval, la voiture ancienne.




​


----------



## Azety (8 Juin 2012)

c'est triste que tu te justifies GroDan,
si encore tu étais mauvais et que c'était quelqu'un de compétent qui te jugeais ...
http://forums.macg.co/membres/grodan.html


----------



## jogary (8 Juin 2012)

Sans se prendre la tête, ni de commentaire à la "bobo" :love:  la vie, la vrai !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

Quand je pense que je n'ai jamais osé poster de photos parceque le fil se nomme : postez vos plus belles photos...


----------



## jogary (8 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand je pense que je n'ai jamais osé poster de photos parceque le fil se nomme : postez *vos* plus belles photos...




Pas *" les "* plus belles photos, mais "* VOS *"...plus belles photos...

...certains n'en ont pas, ou ne font rien..hélas !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)




----------



## Azety (8 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand je pense que je n'ai jamais osé poster de  photos parceque le fil se nomme : postez vos plus belles  photos...



( une petite guerre mondiale pour un coup d'épuration tu verras ça fera du bien )



jogary a dit:


> Pas *" les "* plus belles photos, mais "* VOS *"...plus belles photos...
> 
> ...certains n'en ont pas, ou ne font rien..hélas !


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2012)

Azety a dit:


> c'est triste que tu te justifies GroDan,
> si encore tu étais mauvais et que c'était quelqu'un de compétent qui te jugeais ...




pour info, Azety, on est juste pote  Mais on aime bien se taquiner  et je crois même pouvoir te dire que ce monsieur est celui qui m'a initié à l'argentique 



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/nicolasmg.jpg/]
	​

Un peu de studio ne peut pas nuire non plus ​


----------



## lmmm (9 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (9 Juin 2012)

@ ==> Vleroy  : tes photos sont vraiment hyper classes, c'est vrai et sincèrement je serai bien loin de faire ça ! Me concernant  je me contente de faire des photos " que j'aime bien " aidé par mon APN mais là...j'avoue...il faut du savoir !  Fais nous en d'autres !


----------



## TiteLine (13 Juin 2012)

Bien que le cadrage laisse à désirer, je croquerais bien dans cette tarte au fromage blanc :love:


----------



## lmmm (14 Juin 2012)




----------



## jugnin (14 Juin 2012)

Arrêtez !


----------



## jogary (14 Juin 2012)

Zone des frères Wright, à Pau.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2012)

C'est comme ça qu'on casse son appareil.


----------



## jogary (15 Juin 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est comme ça qu'on casse son appareil.



Hye ! 

En fait, il s'agit d'une vidéo faite avec une GO PRO HD attachée au sac et c'est une capture d'écran que j'ai fait !

Aucun risque donc de la casser


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2012)

ça devient n'importe quoi ce fil 

Pour rappel



hegemonikon a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas poster ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.



Et moi j'ajouterais, pourquoi ne pas les faire passer par la modération avant que le post soit publié ? Avec une version 5 par exemple...


----------



## SirDeck (15 Juin 2012)

Bah il y a un super fil de qualité : postez vos plus belles photos (une par an maximum).
Tu as globalement une super qualité !
Bon du coup, il y a moins de nouveautés
Il n'y a pas de secret, lorsqu'on pousse un peu l'editing


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ça devient n'importe quoi ce fil



Mais que fait la modération ?  :love:


----------



## vleroy (15 Juin 2012)

Sachez Mr Grodan que votre paramat ne m'impressionne plus  :love:  J'ai également investi dans le bizarre 



​
 :love: plus grand par là


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2012)

La modération va rester zen, si ça blablate un peu moins...
Si vous avez des commentaires à faire au kilo=> en cuisine...
Si vous voulez vous titiller=> en privé.


----------



## Ipod-tow (16 Juin 2012)

Certaines photos sur reflex sont magnifiques tout de même.


----------



## plovemax (17 Juin 2012)

Angry bird
clic sur le titre pour une version plus large​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2012)

Putain au début de loin j'ai cru que c'était un utérus dans du formol!


----------



## Azety (17 Juin 2012)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2012)

et la version couleur​


----------



## lmmm (17 Juin 2012)




----------



## Azety (18 Juin 2012)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2012)

Après la série de portraits (dont tout l'intérêt était le comparatif entre un D800 et un D4 d'un exceptionnel tonneau), maintenant la série au 1,4... Ca donne envie d'investir 

:sleep:


----------



## ziommm (18 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (18 Juin 2012)

Zoom x 20, aucun "photoshop", tous les soirs devant chez moi...avec le village en fond, à côté de Pau


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2012)

​


----------



## plogoff (18 Juin 2012)

jogary a dit:


> aucun "photoshop"




Sans blague?


----------



## Azety (18 Juin 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Après la série de portraits (dont tout l'intérêt était le comparatif entre un D800 et un D4 d'un exceptionnel tonneau), maintenant la série au 1,4... Ca donne envie d'investir
> 
> :sleep:



dit ... mister D3s et 24-70 2.8 ?

pour le D4 et D800 j'ai testé avec ce que j'avais sous la main. Le D4 à Toulouse : des gens
Le D800 : le centre ville de Montpellier ( en moins de 45 minutes, sans avoir à me forcer à montrer quoi que ce soit puisque c'était juste pour moi et que je connais déjà la ville )

Pour le 1.4, et bien ça donne des résultats satisfaisants ( quand on aime ça évidemment ) donc je vois pas où est le problème avec une série à 1.4 

Donc faut m'expliquer où est le problème, les tentatives de sarcasmes requièrent un minimum d'esprit ( comme les  photos en fait  )

C'est surement le fait que je te reproche publiquement de t'en prendre sur facebook à une gamine de 22 ans qui a plus de talent que tu pourrais en avoir en plusieurs vies ( facile 42 ), qui te vexe.

Je dois peut-être en déduire que ton intervention est un signe de qualité / jalousie pour mes photos. Merci.


De ce fait, je te laisse t'amuser comme un enfant. C'est la seule et unique réponse que tu auras de ma part.
Je te laisse à tes provocations sur les images des jeunes talents.


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2012)

Vous réglez vos différends ailleurs. Merci


----------



## jogary (19 Juin 2012)

plogoff a dit:


> Sans blague?



Hello  Oui, " promis-juré", d'ailleurs je n'ai même pas ce logiciel. J'ai juste réduit la photo de 5 MO à 35 kilos avec un petit " graticiel ", c'est tout.
Si tu le souhaites, je dois avoir je ne sais combien de photos de ce style vu le lieu où j'habite.
^^ .


----------



## joanes (19 Juin 2012)

ça dérive pas un peu là   :mouais: 

PPF : ma plus belle agrafeuse :afraid: :sleep:




​


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juin 2012)

'tain, vous pourriez pas poster plus de photos et moins de blabla !!










*En grand...*

​


----------



## Azety (19 Juin 2012)

Ombre by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (20 Juin 2012)




----------



## vleroy (21 Juin 2012)

Petit pola à la chambre :love:​


----------



## Scalounet (21 Juin 2012)

Cet après midi derrière la maison



​


----------



## jogary (21 Juin 2012)




----------



## joanes (22 Juin 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (22 Juin 2012)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## vleroy (22 Juin 2012)

​Et pour répondre aux questions sur la précédente, il s'agissait d'un exercice de lumière en extérieur. La fleur morte étant un sujet comme un autre. Il faisait beau et le mur était blanc. A l'aide de cobras, positionnés très proches du sujet, on illumine que le sujet et le fond ressort noir. Mais j'avoue qu'au polaroid à la chambre, je m'y suis repris à plusieurs fois. En revanche, pour avoir les mêmes en numériques, le velouté du pola et de la chambre s'approche d'une peinture et j'adore ce genre de rendu :love: vala vala


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> le velouté du pola et de la chambre s'approche d'une peinture



Hyperréaliste alors :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (22 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Hyperréaliste alors&#8230; :rateau:



oui certes  mais qui se distingue véritablement de ce que sort un numérique.
Pour bien comprendre, voilà le sujet moyennement éclairé de partout >> là

Et voilà le résultat en numérique de l'exercice >> là

La difficulté réside dans les zones cramées donc à régler un couple diaphragme/puissance du flash (qui in fine détermine aussi la vitesse) pour éviter ce risque très fort à ce genre de distance. Le flash est à 10 cm du sujet et ne doit pas éclairer le fond... Ensuite le traitement additionnel se fait en masque comme sur un agrandisseur. 

Le polaroid n'a pas de traitement. On est aux limites de l'exercice.

Et donc si on compare les résultats avec le polaroid sur une taille de capteur 4x5 sans commune mesure avec un FX (24x36), on constate un vrai moelleux. Maintenant, comme disait Sirdeck en cuisine, le pola sert d'épreuve avant une diapo (ou négatif). Donc je verrai bien ce que donne la diapo qui me donnera probablement un piqué de folie avec l'optique Schneider. Mais la raison de mon post ici, était justement ce moelleux. Hyper réaliste mais emprunt de douceur 

L'objectif de l'exercice était de reproduire des effets d'un autre auteur (Benoit Courti en l'occurrence) qui travaille dans d'autres conditions de studio et d'obtenir ce genre de résultat : (vous m'excuserez l'erreur de développement, le nég ayant collé à la cuve grrrrr )

là 

et que je vous avais proposé également en numérique deux posts plus bas 

vala vala


----------



## quenaur (23 Juin 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2012)




----------



## schwebb (24 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (24 Juin 2012)

Vive la campagne...il pleut dans le sud-ouest et c'est vert !


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Juin 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (25 Juin 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2012)

Il y a aussi des "journées bleues" ! :love:


----------



## Azety (25 Juin 2012)

Concentration by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (25 Juin 2012)

Reflets ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

Cela dit, il peut arriver aussi en Corse, qu'on voit rouge !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2012)

Un flou parfait


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un flou parfait



150 ko maxi, grosse réduction de qualité (90%), l'original est net, mais il pèse 1,5 Mo !


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2012)

Rien à voir. Ta photo est manifestement floue, y compris sur l'espèce de bestiole qui vole.

Ceci étant, c'est logique vu le mouvement si aucune précaution n'est prise. Bref 

Accessoirement, tout le monde (presque) ici arrive à faire des photos nettes avec les contraintes. Etonnant, non? :rateau:

Photo suivante


----------



## vleroy (26 Juin 2012)

Pour changer de la grisaille ambiante 



​
Et pour continuer, vernissage ce soir, Espace Beaurepaire, 28 rue Beaurepaire, 75010 Paris (métro République) dès 18h30 avec un peu de punch! Ca réchauffe le punch! Y viens 

Toutes les infos, sur Compétence photo


----------



## lmmm (26 Juin 2012)




----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2012)

Cieux catalans par Nephou, sur Flickr​


----------



## Azety (26 Juin 2012)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jogary (26 Juin 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (26 Juin 2012)

​
Jarrête mes photos de ciel, ça devenir lassant !


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Dites le avec des fleurs (quoi que ) :


----------



## jogary (27 Juin 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2012)

Non non, c'est pas la même, mais si vous regardez bien, vous verrez à l'extrême gauche de celle ci ce qui est au centre de l'autre, mais avec moins de zoom. 




Pour info, les seuls traitements appliqué à ces deux photos a été la réduction à 800x600 et le niveau de perte jpg pour avoir un poids acceptable ici. Pour la couleur, c'est "brut de sortie de SDCard". Bien entendu, elles ont été recyclées en fond d'écran pour les deux écrans de mon Mac !


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi en poster une deuxième puisque finalement, c'est quasiment la même chose sur les deux? Les montagnes sont secondaires, c'est bien le côté éthéré qui t'a intéressé sur la première que tu nous remontres sur la deuxième. Bref, il faut sélectionner pour garder l'éventuel intérêt de tes contemplateurs 

Et cette sélection aurait abouti à surtout ne pas poster celle là : ce qui saute aux yeux, c'est que ta mer va se vider tellement ça penche


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2012)

C'est pas la mer qui penche, c'est le bateau qui tangue, contrairement à certains personnages rendus célèbres par la liturgie, je ne sais pas marcher sur les eaux, moi !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2012)

Même si le bateau tangue, tu as des jambes pour compenser ou alors, çà peut se redresser post-traitement, amha.


----------



## ergu (29 Juin 2012)

L'original est droit - mais il fait 233 Mo impossible de le poster ici, ça n'est pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre!
Bande d'andouilles ignares et ricanantes!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> L'original est droit...



Et flou ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2012)

Bon, je ne voulais pas répondre, mais là, ça me gonfle un peu, alors je vais le faire quand même : je fais avec le matériel que j'ai, mon vieux bridge, un "Dimage Z2" de Konica Minolta (un 4 megapixels, c'est dire s'il n'est pas d'hier) a un défaut auquel je ne peux pas remédier : il s'écoule plus d'une demi seconde entre le moment où j'appuie sur le bouton et celui où il prend la photo, alors pour compenser avec les jambes, faut déjà savoir ce que fera le bateau à ce moment là, d'autant que j'ai redressé l'image et que pour la remettre à l'horizontale, la correction n'était que de 1°, un peu compliqué à anticiper.

Bon, PPF : rencontre de hasard au sortir d'une crique


----------



## jogary (29 Juin 2012)

Zoom x 24


----------



## plovemax (30 Juin 2012)

29 juin 2012​


----------



## jogary (30 Juin 2012)




----------



## Azety (30 Juin 2012)

Gospel by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2012)

C'est la saison des vide-greniers


----------



## ziommm (1 Juillet 2012)




----------



## jogary (1 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (1 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (1 Juillet 2012)

Photo pas exceptionnelle, mais c&#8217;est juste pour la couleur de ce nuage couplé avec le coucher de soleil.




​


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2012)

il est pas mimi


----------



## sconie (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Comment je fais pour mettre une photo? 
merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Juillet 2012)

sconie a dit:


> Bonjour
> Comment je fais pour mettre une photo?
> merci



http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/annonce-mise-a-jour-du-18-10-05-comment-poster-une-image-dans-les-forums-vous-saurez-tout-ici.html


----------



## sconie (2 Juillet 2012)

ha oui d'accord, merci!


----------



## plovemax (2 Juillet 2012)

30 juin 2012​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2012)

*23 juin 2012*​


----------



## jogary (2 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Mops Argo (3 Juillet 2012)

j'aime bien les sapins en bas à gauche, bien vu !


----------



## jogary (3 Juillet 2012)

Mops Argo a dit:


> j'aime bien les sapins en bas à gauche, bien vu !



 Normal, les sapins poussent plus vite que la montagne ! 

Sinon, photo prise depuis mon jardin mais avec " plein zoom " et bien sûr....du sapin !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour ces détails techniques.

Si pouvais avoir encore plein de photos comme ça à mettre ici ce serait super!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Azety (3 Juillet 2012)

Swamp Mosquito by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2012)

abonné a ce fil j'y viens à chaque fois que je reçois le mail qui me prévient qu'il y a une nouvelle photo. Voici ma première contribution.

The bootleggers


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'y viens à chaque fois que je reçois le mail



Pas moi&#8230; J'ai l'estomac fragile ! Et ce n'est pas les pastilles de ma grand-mère qui m'aideront à faire passer ça&#8230; 






&#8230; quoi que   

_edit: je te laisse le benefice du doute sur la provenance de cette photo_


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2012)

Il sort du four. Je vous aurais bien mis l'odeur avec, mais je ne sais pas comment on fait. Un tuto, quelqu'un ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2012)

Yvos a dit:
			
		

> edit: je te laisse le benefice du doute sur la provenance de cette photo



Tu penses vraiment que j'aurais été piocher un cliché dans une quelconque banque d'images histoire qu'elle colle avec ma réponse à Powerdom. Et bah nan !
D'ailleurs, si je devais m'étaler sur ce fil dédié aux images, j'argumenterais le fait qu'il a fallu plusieurs déclenchements à différentes focales pour atteindre le but visé. Car cet après-midi, la lumière naturelle était vraiment capricieuse. Et ma table de prise de vue, composée d'un feuille Canson® au format raisin même pas rétro éclairée, improvisée sur un coin de meuble traduisait bien l'amateurisme dont je fais preuve. Alors plutôt que de shooter à main levée et essuyé la déception, j'ai sorti l'artillerie lourde, à savoir un vieux tripod de chez Gitzo muni de sa rotule PL5 et monté mon boitier format DX  le contraste support/outil est assez drôle à regarder et manier d'ailleurs  équipé d'un beau caillou à focale fixe pour saisir cette nature morte. Les jouets de mamie pour paraphraser le cartouche de l'ami foguenne.
Quoi que je ne sache pas ce que tu penses de cette image, je t'accorde que cette boite renversée de pruneaux de neuf millimètres fait un peu tâche dans cet océan multicolore.  Promis je me rattrape dans trois lignes.  Mais je n'avais que ça sous la main pour exprimer et mettre en jeu mon raz-le-bol, bien que le pauvre Powerdom n'est rien à voir là-dedans.
Donc pour ne pas flooder, je vous propose une belle daube prise à la volée lors d'un après-midi de travail en quête de sujets que je ne suis pas prêt de vous montrer. Je n'en suis encore qu'au stade de la recherche. Mais bon celle-là traduit en substance la même chose que l'image incriminée, en plus direct peut-être


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoi que je ne sache pas ce que tu penses de cette image, je t'accorde que cette boite renversée de pruneaux de neuf millimètres fait un peu tâche dans cet océan multicolore.



_Je ne pense rien de ton image, j'ai en revanche eu un doute maintenant levé sur sa provenance n'ayant pas vu beaucoup de tes productions avant. Qu'elle fasse tâche comme tu le dis n'es pas un problème pour moi, bien au contraire. C'est d'ailleurs bien pour cette raison que je l'ai laissée.
_


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoi que je ne sache pas ce que tu penses de cette image, je t'accorde que cette boite renversée de pruneaux de neuf millimètres fait un peu tâche dans cet océan multicolore.


C'est sur qu'elle n'a pas sa place dans PVPBCP (postez vos plus beaux calendriers des postes). Et c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime : originale, décalée, des couleurs inhabituelles, artistique, quoi. 
Merci Arnaud :love: 
(vBull radin, mais tu t'en fous)


----------



## ergu (4 Juillet 2012)

C'est flou le nombre de gens qui s'imaginent encore que ce fil est réservé aux plus belles photos !


----------



## Mops Argo (4 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est flou le nombre de gens qui s'imaginent encore que ce fil est réservé aux plus belles photos !



Il fut pourtant un temps où ceux qui postaient étaient exigeants. ça cassait et ça broyait ferme mais ça évitait les grosses daubes au kilomètre qu'on passe à fond en scrollant. 
à ceux qui sont tentés de poster des images et qui seraient pris d'un doute quant à la qualité de leurs photos, remontez un peu dans l'historique de ce post. 
Ce n'est pas Picasa ici, vous n'y venez pas pour vider votre carte.


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2012)

mops argo a dit:


> il fut pourtant un temps où ceux qui postaient étaient exigeants. ça cassait et ça broyait ferme mais ça évitait les grosses daubes au kilomètre qu'on passe à fond en scrollant.
> à ceux qui sont tentés de poster des images et qui seraient pris d'un doute quant à la qualité de leurs photos, remontez un peu dans l'historique de ce post.
> Ce n'est pas picasa ici, vous n'y venez pas pour vider votre carte.



+1
+1
+1


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2012)

_:modo:

Petite mise au point à l'attention de tous :

- pour les posteurs journaliers récents, je vous engage à lire et relire les règles et à considérer une chose : faites un effort sur la qualité en sélectionnant et surtout, évitez par pitié de rentrer dans la publication systématique que l'on voit depuis pas mal de temps. Tout le monde acceptera une photo moyenne ici de temps à autre (je vous rassure, les râleurs les plus implacables ici ont aussi commis de grosses bouses photographiques). Je vous le dis clairement : si cet effort n'est pas fait (c'est pas la mer à boire : posez vous la question de l'intérêt de vos photos pour les autres), la réponse sera en deux temps : limitation du nombre de photo (une par semaine) et si cela ne convient pas, on finira par instaurer un système éditorial ou une modération des messages avant publication ;

- pour les râleurs justement : il est une chose de critiquer la qualité et de faire des petites piqûres de rappel que j'estime salvatrices (faut juste se poser la question de la forme pour qu'elle soit comprise), il en est une autre que d'en rajouter et tomber en meute pour la curée. Les photos de la Poste sont agaçantes pour ceux qui s'attendent naïvement aux dernières découvertes photographiques, mais les +1 +1 +1 le sont tout autant, de même que les critiques acerbes de personnes qui ne montrent rien ne peuvent qu'être malcomprises. Je vous dirais enfin que la meilleure des contribution ici, c'est de remonter le niveau soit même.  

Donc merci de vous modérer (un peu) collectivement. 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2012)

Yashica T5 et TMax 100
Juste scanée en labo et pas d'ajout de filtre alakon, pas de corrections. Rien que de la pelloche.


----------



## onmyplanet (4 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2012)

yvos a dit:


> _:modo:
> 
> Petite mise au point à l'attention de tous :
> 
> ...



+1
+1
+1

:rose:


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2012)

joanes a dit:


> +1
> +1
> +1
> 
> :rose:


Hum, hum...


----------



## IP (4 Juillet 2012)




----------



## scaryfan (5 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous !
Les clichés présentés sont de très bonne qualité.
Mais serait-il possible de signer avec le matériel photographique utilisé ? Reflex ou autre ? Objectifs...


----------



## joanes (5 Juillet 2012)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Les clichés présentés sont de très bonne qualité.
> Mais serait-il possible de signer avec le matériel photographique utilisé ? Reflex ou autre ? Objectifs...



Salut,
On a déjà essayé (cf. plus, plus, plus haut dans ce fil), ça ne donne pas grand chose de plus. Pour la technique il y a un fil dédié : côté cuisine


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2012)

Une luminosité spéciale hier soir


----------



## Azety (5 Juillet 2012)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Les clichés présentés sont de très bonne qualité.
> Mais serait-il possible de signer avec le matériel photographique utilisé ? Reflex ou autre ? Objectifs...



1 ) la majorité des gens ici ont un compte flickr, suffit d'y aller et de cliquer sur le lien en subrillance bleu de l'appareil photo , à droite de la photo ( par exemple sur mes photos tu verras 

*By www.Azety.fr*     Geoffrey Froment                                                                                                                                                                       This photo was taken on June 13, 2012 in             Clermont, Languedoc-Roussillon, FR, using a Nikon D700. 



Tu clic sur Nikon D700 et tu tombes sur les EXIFS de la photo.

  2 ) installe Firefox et tape " EXIF " dans le catalogue à plug-in, tu tomberas sur des plugins qui permettent de voir les exifs des photos.

A pu qu'à faire clic droit sur la photo > voir les EXIFS, et tu connaitras tout sur la photo.
Appareil et objectif utilisés, logiciel et OS de l'ordi, ( genre photoshop CS5 version MAC ou WINDOWS ) , vitesse d'obturation focale iso balance des blancs etc etc etc etc 

Et solution 3 ) : envoi un message aux gens 




Here we stand by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2012)

Azety a dit:


> 2 ) installe Firefox et tape " EXIF " dans le catalogue à plug-in, tu tomberas sur des plugins qui permettent de voir les exifs des photos.
> 
> A pu qu'à faire clic droit sur la photo > voir les EXIFS, et tu connaitras tout sur la photo.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/azety/7510617908/


Sauf si la photo à correctement été réduite pour le web ce qui a pour effet de supprimer toutes les méta-données dont les EXIFs.


----------



## boodou (6 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf si la photo à correctement été réduite pour le web ce qui a pour effet de supprimer toutes les méta-données dont les EXIFs.



Ouais mais ça n'a pas un effet sur la qualité de l'image quand même de supprimer les méta-données ? 

C'est déjà difficile de poster à 150 Ko


----------



## jogary (6 Juillet 2012)

35 kilos...


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Juillet 2012)

boodou a dit:


> -C'est déjà difficile de poster à 150 Ko



Avec ça....ça va tout seul.
http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/portfoliohelper-preparez-vos-images-en-quelques-clics-263004.html


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juillet 2012)

DJ Antoine






  ​


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2012)

Dans la foule







​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2012)




----------



## quenaur (7 Juillet 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Juillet 2012)

Dans la foule bis






Pour les septiques il n'y a pas de traitement autre que la dynamique et le rendu (micro-contraste) le flou c'est le Bokeh du 180 mm à f2.8.

​


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2012)

Il pleut. L'acajou du tortuga ne risque rien. 
Une vieille delta 400, poussée à 3200 pour voir. 
Pour passer le temps probablement.
Ces tours. Vides. Ce manège et la boite.







​


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Azety (8 Juillet 2012)

Chat sauvage by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Lisoutou (9 Juillet 2012)

Waouh, celle avec l'arc en ciel est magnifique!! Je suis impressionnée!






ÉDIT :  par MP, commentaires dans le profil concerné ou par cdb, ce genre de remarque... 
(MP : message privé, cdb : coup de boule...)


----------



## Azety (9 Juillet 2012)

Contemplation by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2012)

Mudam - Luxembourg


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Juillet 2012)

;-)




.


----------



## lmmm (11 Juillet 2012)




----------



## plovemax (12 Juillet 2012)

05 juillet 2012​


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## GroDan (13 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## jogary (13 Juillet 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (14 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## Mr_Krank (14 Juillet 2012)




----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2012)




----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2012)

14 juillet chez les voisins


----------



## GroDan (15 Juillet 2012)

Quartier d'été pour la caravane.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Juillet 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Juillet 2012)

Scène de ménage






​


----------



## jogary (15 Juillet 2012)

Vu cet après-midi en forêt :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juillet 2012)

Splendide.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Splendide.


Tu ne vois pas le côté documentaire des choses: c'est un piège à allemands tout comme les bouteilles en plastiques remplies de sirop sont des pièges à guêpes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (16 Juillet 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Juillet 2012)

Toujours rester zen






​


----------



## jogary (16 Juillet 2012)

Je n'avais plus la place de me reculer...  et c'est la rue qui monte :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Je n'avais plus la place de me reculer...  et c'est la rue qui monte :hein:


C'est vrai que malgré tous ces éléments défavorables (en plus d'une lumière pourrie) ça aurait été vraiment dommage de pas nous faire profiter de ça!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Togo

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/673571MG0752.jpg


Ton image fait plus d'1 Mo (150ko max ici) et atteint presque le m²...merci de tenir compte des règles


----------



## boninmi (17 Juillet 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> Togo
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/673571MG0752.jpg
> 
> ...


Oui mais l'image est belle 
Et il n'a pas encore lu comment poster une image 
Go au Togo tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui mais l'image est belle
> Et il n'a pas encore lu comment poster une image
> Go au Togo tout de suite.



merci 
désolé  , effectivement je n'avais pas lu les règles


----------



## Mr_Krank (18 Juillet 2012)




----------



## ergu (19 Juillet 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui mais l'image est belle



Ah ?
Ah...

Intriguante parce qu'on se demande ce que sont ces construction, d'accord.
Mais "belle" ?

'fin, si tu veux.


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ?
> Ah...
> 
> Intriguante parce qu'on se demande ce que sont ces construction, d'accord.



Encore des ignares qui nont pas lu _Les trois petits cochons_ !..


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ?
> Ah...
> 
> Intriguante parce qu'on se demande ce que sont ces construction



t'as pas vu la signature de boninmi, ça explique...


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2012)

Vu que ça cause construction, je vous présente Carter


----------



## jogary (19 Juillet 2012)

Cet après-midi, col des moines, vers 2300 mètres.


----------



## vleroy (19 Juillet 2012)

Correfoc en pays Catalan​


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2012)

nettoyage


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juillet 2012)

Un vautour en vol, à peu près net et pas trop centré


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juillet 2012)

[/url]
[/IMG]​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

My Bodyguard


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Grindelwald


----------



## Mr_Krank (20 Juillet 2012)




----------



## GroDan (21 Juillet 2012)

Numérisation d'un tirage baryté, Canon newF1, 35 mm 2,8, trix, d76​


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

EDIT : Version moins sombre


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2012)




----------



## jogary (21 Juillet 2012)




----------



## NightWalker (22 Juillet 2012)




----------



## NightWalker (23 Juillet 2012)

Merci @ tous pour le cdb 
@Hippo Sulfite, c'est effectivement le chemin qui mène vers...


----------



## GroDan (23 Juillet 2012)

...c'est un feuilleton !






Papier Ilford 30 x 40_portion de limage de la caravane 200 x 210
Un sténopé quoi !
5h30 de pause...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> ...c'est un feuilleton !


C'est effectivement une série... sans l'être...
Aller... une petite dernière de la série... sans l'être...




Si vous hésitez d'y aller... je ne peux que vous l'encourager. Prévoyez juste du temps, de la patience, des jambes et des cartes mémoires de grande capacité   La cité de Petra est immensément immense


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2012)

_Un petit récit par là? _


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## quenaur (24 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (25 Juillet 2012)




----------



## vleroy (25 Juillet 2012)

​
Monsieur Bohringer ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juillet 2012)

Sans faute au nom ce serait encore mieux...


----------



## vleroy (25 Juillet 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sans faute au nom ce serait encore mieux...



Exact  pour la peine une deuxième plus intimiste


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juillet 2012)




----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2012)

manoeuvre


----------



## jogary (25 Juillet 2012)

PUMA SA 330 ( le seul hélico à l'origine fait pour l'armée ) Depuis...super puma, navalisé, caracal..,etc !


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2012)

immatriculation F-MDBQ


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (26 Juillet 2012)




----------



## ziommm (26 Juillet 2012)

Mr_Krank a dit:


> ...



T'as pas mal au cou à force du regarder en l'air ?


----------



## jogary (26 Juillet 2012)

Un peu dans les nuages...


----------



## vleroy (27 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## fanougym (27 Juillet 2012)




----------



## boodou (27 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Mr_Krank (27 Juillet 2012)




----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2012)

_Bonnes vacances ! _


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2012)

Vu hier soir :love:




Dans la lignée de Massilia et des Fabulous troubadours ce groupe de Montpellier vaut le détour 

Plus d'info sur leur site

J'en ai d'autres mais une par jour seulement


----------



## plovemax (29 Juillet 2012)

Une des plages de Gosier​


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2012)

Et bien ce fut au tour d'Ayo de nous rendre visite&#8230; 




Superbe prestation, et une voix&#8230; C'était dans le cadre des "Enfants du Jazz"&#8230; :love:


----------



## mfay (29 Juillet 2012)

Pb de foie, elle est toute jaune


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2012)

tagazou de l'armée belge (C-130 immatriculation CH-03) en approche "sportive" de Zaventem pardon Bruxelles National)


----------



## Azety (29 Juillet 2012)

Tendres Cévennes by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jogary (29 Juillet 2012)




----------



## plovemax (30 Juillet 2012)

frégate superbe femelle​


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2012)

yvos a dit:


> _Un petit récit par là? _



C'est par là


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Juillet 2012)

Ce matin dans le Verdon.


----------



## lmmm (30 Juillet 2012)




----------



## aribibi (31 Juillet 2012)

Un tempête vient juste de passer, la lumière était assez bizarre cet après-midi là.

Plus sur http://www.extreme-ouest.info


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2012)

Normalement, je ne suis pas fan de Windows, mais là &#8230;




Sinon, quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi, lorsque j'envoie (depuis le même client FTP) la même photo sur mon autre serveur, j'obtiens systématiquement ceci ?


----------



## Picouto (31 Juillet 2012)

Les 2 serveurs sont sur la même architecture technique (OS notamment) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Juillet 2012)

@Pascal : Un problème de compression/décompresion on dirait


----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2012)

aribibi a dit:


> Un tempête vient juste de passer, la lumière était assez bizarre cet après-midi là.
> 
> Plus sur http://www.extreme-ouest.info



C'est UNE photo par jour, pas TROIS. Voir la règle en début de fil 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h22 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Un air de déjà vu : tu ne l'aurais pas déjà postée, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un air de déjà vu : tu ne l'aurais pas déjà postée, non ?



Ah ? (lzeimer ?) Si c'est le cas, désolé :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? (lzeimer ?) Si c'est le cas, désolé :rose:



C'est p'têt pas dans ce fil mais je l'ai déjà vue 

/edit : abensicédancefil mais avec un autre titre


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Juillet 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est p'têt pas dans ce fil mais je l'ai déjà vue
> 
> /edit : abensicédancefil mais avec un autre titre



:affraid::affraid: il a une mémoire d'un mois maximum


----------



## onmyplanet (31 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Juillet 2012)

Moi aussi j'aime bien ce genre de photo






Merci à jpmiss de me l'avoir fait découvrir ​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)




----------



## jogary (31 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2012)

Une colline bien verte, un ciel bien bleu ça me rappelle un truc je vois plus bien quoi


----------



## Melounette (1 Août 2012)

J'y arrive pas avec gimp. Il me fait des bordures de n'importe quoi, j'arrive pas à faire mes croûtes. Je veux MacMarco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Oh bin dis donc, Mamyblue a fait des petits ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2012)




----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2012)

La dernière intéressante que je poste ici




C'est leur logo sur le MacBook


----------



## Melounette (2 Août 2012)

Voilà, c'était pour "effacer" un peu ma photo moche. je suis désolée, le temps de réagir, je ne pouvais plus éditer. Je promets de ne plus poster de photos moches.
(Mais Gimp m'enregistre les calques sans que je lui demande.:mouais: Du coup c'était très expérimental comme résultat )


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La dernière intéressante que je poste ici&#8230;
> 
> http://dosjones.free.fr/Portfolio/Mauresca2.jpg​
> C'est leur logo sur le MacBook&#8230;



Moi j'adore le micro devant le porte-voix !


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2012)

Le temps par Nephou, sur Flickr

_je vous invite à aller voir limage en plus grand en cliquant dessus_


----------



## jogary (2 Août 2012)




----------



## quenaur (2 Août 2012)




----------



## plovemax (4 Août 2012)

Not a good news for the fish...​


----------



## lmmm (4 Août 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2012)

_Cuauhtemoc, navire-école de la Marine nationale mexicaine (amarré dans le port de Bordeaux)_


----------



## LeProf (5 Août 2012)

​
Lors d'une randonnée au-dessus de la Chambre du Roi (les Grés d'Annot), passage étroit le long d'une falaise de 300 m, ce papillon planait au gré du vent au dessus de nos têtes.
J'ai saisi comme j'ai pu le moment où il s'est posé, en étant allongé sur un roc au bord du précipice.


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Août 2012)

*Merci pour tous vos messages! *​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2012)

un petit polaroid à la chambre avec un filtre gris
un truc de ouf qui dure trois minutes :love:​


----------



## lmmm (7 Août 2012)

Suite et fin,promis


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2012)

@Flickr​


----------



## jogary (7 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)




----------



## vleroy (8 Août 2012)

2,8 mètres de large ce matin chez Publimod :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> 2,8 mètres de large



Au moins ouais...




​


----------



## Scalounet (9 Août 2012)

REIMS



​


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Au moins ouais...



Non c'est le contraire. c'est le max. :love: Et il n'y a plus que cet endroit à Paris à savoir faire ça 







Là vaut mieux la regarder sur Fckr ​


----------



## lmmm (10 Août 2012)

Il est interdit d'interdire :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2012)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Août 2012)

​


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Août 2012)

Dia 1960


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Août 2012)

1960 Dia


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2012)

​


----------



## Azety (13 Août 2012)

Sud de France : Littoral Méditerranéen by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2012)

​


----------



## plovemax (14 Août 2012)

30 juillet 2012​


----------



## TiteLine (15 Août 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Août 2012)




----------



## Lapinos44 (15 Août 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (16 Août 2012)




----------



## corso (16 Août 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (17 Août 2012)




----------



## Lapinos44 (17 Août 2012)




----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2012)

Y'a plein de poils sur ton capteur :afraid:


----------



## Lapinos44 (17 Août 2012)

C'est pas des poils, c'est le relief du mur.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2012)

Les deux font la paire ! Ou, le duo de "chanteurs"


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Août 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2012)




----------



## jogary (18 Août 2012)




----------



## schwebb (18 Août 2012)




----------



## Fìx (18 Août 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (18 Août 2012)

Image trop lourde et trop petite si je la redimensionne, alors je pointe le lien en espérant ne pas être "hors charte" 

http://www.pixyup.com/uploads/18174824502fb94820e99.jpg


----------



## Scalounet (19 Août 2012)

Les Pyrénées ? 

J'aime !!​


​


----------



## Scalounet (20 Août 2012)

_Pyrénées-Atlantiques_



​


----------



## jogary (20 Août 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (20 Août 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Août 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (21 Août 2012)

[/CENTER]


----------



## vleroy (22 Août 2012)

Cher Titeline, ne vois dans mon propos aucune agressivité ou attaque personnelle. Tu publies une photo. Probablement, mémoire d'un bon moment et que tu souhaites partager. Pas de soucis là dessus, mais est-ce que cette photo parle et nous raconte une histoire? C'est l'un des critères de sélection que l'on doit avoir dans ce fil à chaque fois que l'on publie une image. 
A défaut d'un sujet qui soulève les foules, ta photo présente un flou total et une chromie sans contrôle. Bien sûr, tout le monde n'a pas le même niveau, les mêmes sensibilités photographiques mais là, rien que le critère technique de la photo doit t'inviter à ne pas la considérer comme une bonne photo.

Il s'agit bien entendu de mon point de vue. J'ai vécu ici ce genre de remarques et c'est exactement ce qui m'a permis de progresser. J'espère que ma formulation ne te choquera pas et que tu l'accepteras positivement. Bonne journée à tous!

PNPF :



​


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2012)

Un petit effort sur vos sélections de photos, surtout si vous postez quasiment tout les jours?


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Août 2012)

Est-on obligé de supporter les post désagréables avec la complicité des modos? Car venant d'un autre il y aurait ....ce message a été supp.....


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Est-on obligé de supporter les post désagréables avec la complicité des modos? Car venant d'un autre il y aurait ....ce message a été supp.....



Je vais prendre la peine de te répondre sans supprimer ton message parce que tu parles "de complicité des modos" :

- tu noteras que les deux messages que tu évoques sont postés en même temps. Ce n'est pas de la complicité, mais une convergence sur le fond (avec une mise en scène différente il est vrai)  

- les posts en question ne sont pas spécifiquement désagréables : mettre une image ici, c'est de toute façon s'exposer à une réaction et il faut, quelque part, assumer.

- tu remarqueras par toi même que vous êtes assez globalement protégés des messages hostiles même s'il y en a de temps en temps. 

- certains de ces messages, hostiles ou rugueux sur la forme, sont parfois totalement fondés par rapport aux objectifs de ce sujet. Ce n'est pas un déversoir à n'importe quoi et il est demandé de faire un _vague_ effort sur la qualité. J'aurai, à titre personnel, toujours une certaine tolérance envers ceux qui postent rarement, mais ceux qui postent quotidiennement doivent impérativement faire un effort.

- quand je parle d'effort, ce n'est même pas faire une photo remarquable ou intéressante, hein. Si déjà on pouvait déjà commencer par une photo droite, avec des couleurs un peu maîtrisées, un sujet pas flou (involontairement), bref, le strict B-A BA accessible quand on s'intéresse un peu à ce qu'on fait. Certains ici sont partis de zéro et on fait cet effort Quand il n'y a même pas cela, il faut quand même accepter une certaine critique potentielle, tant que la forme reste cordiale.

Bref, indiquer à Titeline qu'elle peut faire un effort sur ses photos au regard de sa dernière photo de 1664 en terrasse façon daltonien myope assorti du smiley qui va bien  et qui est à prendre au pied de la lettre, ce n'est pas une agression, juste un rappel pour la suite.  

A vous les studios.


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2012)

A ben bravo les gars, je rentre de vacances et que vois-je, que lis-je !!!







  

_- un bronzage marcel pour moi -
_​


----------



## IP (22 Août 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (22 Août 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2012)

_kodak portra 400 chimie kodak _​


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)




----------



## yvos (25 Août 2012)

*Là*​


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2012)

​
_Et alors qu'une discussion est née des filtres et de photoshop à la photo, on oubliera pas que photoshop n'est qu'une transposition informatique (certes très évoluée aujourd'hui) de ce que l'on faisait à l'agrandisseur. D'ailleurs, petite réflexion sur l'intérêt de l'argentique et qui peut nous aiguiller dans l'approche photographique._

bon week-end à tous


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Août 2012)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2012)

Sur Ajaccio


----------



## Scalounet (25 Août 2012)

Mêêêêeeeeeeee !!! 



​


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Août 2012)

Mes amours...



​
;-)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2012)




----------



## lmmm (26 Août 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Sous un autre angle, mais surtout depuis la plus belle terrasse de Porticcio, entre la pinacolada et le sauté de veau  :love:


----------



## Scalounet (26 Août 2012)

Superposition


​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Août 2012)

.






.​


----------



## momo-fr (27 Août 2012)

Au pied de l'arbre






​


----------



## lmmm (29 Août 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2012)

Les mains sur les hanches






​


----------



## quenaur (30 Août 2012)

En N&B​


----------



## boodou (30 Août 2012)

.


----------



## Scalounet (30 Août 2012)

boodou a dit:


> .
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9738/monthelie.jpg



Ahhh, quelle belle région, j'aurais plus un petit (gros) penchant pour le village situé a 2/3 kms plus a l'ouest  



La mienne (prise au levé du soleil), mais qui n'a rien a voir avec le bon vin, quoi que, le vignoble d'Irouleguy est situé a seulement quelques kms de la !! 



​


----------



## jogary (30 Août 2012)




----------



## yvos (30 Août 2012)




----------



## schwebb (30 Août 2012)

jogary a dit:


> capitale



Londres ? Non, dans mon souvenir elle était horizontale.


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> [/CENTER]



Je me permets un commentaire parce que ta photo m'interpelle.
Primo, la netteté
Secundo le choix du format carré

J'apprécie mais&#8230;


----------



## iota (30 Août 2012)

_En plus grand ici_.​


----------



## esope (30 Août 2012)




----------



## plovemax (30 Août 2012)

juvénil perdrix grise​


----------



## lmmm (31 Août 2012)




----------



## jogary (31 Août 2012)

schwebb a dit:


> Londres ? Non, dans mon souvenir elle était horizontale.



Yes ! Londres !


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Yes ! Londres !


No, London ... 
Ah, je vais avoir:

Ce message a été supprimé par yvos.             Motif: _


_


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2012)

- Closed -






:rateau:​


----------



## lmmm (1 Septembre 2012)




----------



## plovemax (1 Septembre 2012)

30 aout 2012​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2012)

Des connivences graphiques









​


----------



## Scalounet (2 Septembre 2012)

Après l'ouragan ! 


​


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Lac de Neuchâtel depuis Yvonand​


----------



## lmmm (4 Septembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (4 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2012)

Distillerie Damoiseau


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2012)

l'original et le making of complet​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2012)

Un bassman



​


----------



## jogary (5 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (5 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

Reproduction d'un découpage aux ciseaux​


----------



## vleroy (6 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2012)

À l'époque j'avais un OM2 SP love, hé bien pour spoter ça spotait bien ! 






Pelloche Tri-x 400​


----------



## SirDeck (8 Septembre 2012)

.






.​


----------



## fanougym (9 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2012)

Mécanique et carrosserie



​


----------



## Vladimir G (9 Septembre 2012)




----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Septembre 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2012)

Vladimir G a dit:


> ...



Voir 1er post de ce fil


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2012)

Jeune punk à jeune chien



​


----------



## Lapinos44 (10 Septembre 2012)




----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2012)

Lapinos44 a dit:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rn3pa__IZbI/UEzBqm-30GI/AAAAAAAAAEY/-2x1SCKrSZQ/s640/108_6280.JPG



_Bienvenue ici. Merci de prêter attention aux règles de ce fil qui recueille a priori vos plus belles photos, les plus artistiques, les plus réussies, etc... 
_


----------



## lmmm (11 Septembre 2012)

100mm Macro


----------



## momo-fr (11 Septembre 2012)

Polars au vert






:style:​


----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2012)

Polas au chocolat



​
Comme quoi on a pas tous le même bordel dans son jardin


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Septembre 2012)

Doublon... pardon


----------



## Scalounet (11 Septembre 2012)

onmyplanet a dit:


> ​


Je crois que tu l'as déjà posté celle-la


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Septembre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je crois que tu l'as déjà posté celle-la



Punaise...., je dois être très fatigué ! 
Je le supprime de suite.
Merci


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2012)

J'avoue que la photo de Lapinos44 a été la source d'un fou-rire mémorable D) qui m'a presque valu un changement de futal ... rien que pour ça, je l'en remercie ! 

Par contre, et pour ne pas flooder, "lui" n'a pas eu l'air d'apprécier !:rateau:






ps : le chat de Lapinos44 ... il est trop !:love:​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2012)

Une fois n'est pas coutume j'en met une autre de la même série:



​


----------



## lmmm (13 Septembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2012)

Courbes et bois






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2012)

Au bout de la jetée d'Ostende ... Konica Hexar !





​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2012)

On reste de bois








Sculpture "Proue de bateau" sur les quais de Bordeaux - Agora 2012​


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2012)

Oui mais là hippo ça mérite quelques explications...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Septembre 2012)

Reconstitution historique.


----------



## plovemax (16 Septembre 2012)

02 septembre 2012


----------



## quenaur (16 Septembre 2012)




----------



## mfay (16 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2012)

Tour télécom au télé






:rateau:​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Septembre 2012)

.












.​


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2012)

Pourrais-tu nous expliquer ça en cuisine, si ce n'est pas une recette top-secret ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2012)

Journées du patrimoine
Où l'on découvre que les vitres inversées du sémaphore sensées éviter les reflets ne les évitent pas du tout !


----------



## jogary (16 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (17 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (17 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2012)

@jogary, un beau vélo en voilà un !






    

- Je rigole c'est l'ETX10 de chez Rocky Mountain, soit le bas de gamme -
​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2012)

*( Click to zoom.  )*

​


----------



## jogary (17 Septembre 2012)




----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2012)

Je re-poste en poids plus léger (j'espère)




Réserve naturelle de Plain-de-Saigne


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> @jogary, un beau vélo en voilà un !
> 
> - Je rigole c'est l'ETX10 de chez Rocky Mountain, soit le bas de gamme -​


LOL ! Hello J. ​ Oui...il s'agit de trois vélos en haut du col d'Aubisque installés pour le tour de france ( un jaune, un vert et un à poids rouge ). Ils font à peu près 2,5 mètres de haut ! 
_( Non...ce n'est pas mon VTT mais le tien est très joli aussi !   )_

                     [FONT=&quot]*Original*[/FONT]


----------



## lmmm (18 Septembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2012)

Politique de la chaise vide






​


----------



## Scalounet (18 Septembre 2012)

Vu que certains pensaient que ma précédente photo représentait ma maison  je vais quand même mettre la vraie, après tout... elle le vaut bien non ?!! 



​


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2012)

Elle serait encore plus belle sans le cone de chantier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Eoliennes au Mont-Crosin​


----------



## onmyplanet (18 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (19 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (19 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## jogary (20 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jugnin (20 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> tapisserie [/CENTER]





J&#8217;crois qu&#8217;t&#8217;as pas mal de pixels morts sur ton capteur, toi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2012)

Pour la photo de JP, on dirait une "scène de crime" de grosse partouze éclairée par du luminol dans les experts Miami ! :rateau:


----------



## Vin©ent (21 Septembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> :eek: :afraid: :eek:



Franchement, c'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos  :sleep:

Une photo par jour maxi ne veut pas dire que tu es obligé d'en montrer une par jour... pitié...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Jcrois qutas pas mal de pixels morts sur ton capteur, toi !



En tous cas, elle ne penche pas et n'est pas floue


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2012)

ok, on en revient aux photos, merci.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (22 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> ​


  Ca...c'est pas la place Stanislas ! superbe !


----------



## Azety (22 Septembre 2012)

Blues Brothers Tribute by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (22 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (23 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Azety (23 Septembre 2012)

Blues Brothers Tribute by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## LeProf (23 Septembre 2012)

Magnifique cette libellule Immm ... en plein vol en plus... j'aimerai pouvoir en faire autant !!

Je ne peux pas te bouler, mais le coeur y est


----------



## jogary (23 Septembre 2012)

Idem ! Il est trop fort ! Depuis longtemps je ne peux plus lui CDB  Bravo !


----------



## lmmm (23 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour tous vos messages   ...
Pour éviter les séries sur ce fil ,je vous en ai remis une en galerie macro avec une petite explication ...


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Septembre 2012)

​
@ Immm pas de CDB, mais le coeur y est aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2012)

Rappel : les curseurs de Photoshop sont à utiliser avec modération... :rateau:


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rappel : les curseurs de Photoshop sont à utiliser avec modération... :rateau:



Pas de retouche sous Photoshop... mais un preset via Lr3:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2012)

onmyplanet a dit:


> Pas de retouche sous Photoshop... mais un preset via Lr3:love:



Rappel : les preset via Lr3 sont à utiliser avec modération.


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Septembre 2012)

On dira que c'est une question de point de vue !


----------



## jugnin (24 Septembre 2012)

Certes Mais pour conserver un point de vue, encore faut-il ne pas se faire cramer la rétine par des presets assassins (ou juste mal à propos). Cordialement.


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Certes Mais pour conserver un point de vue, encore faut-il ne pas se faire cramer la rétine par des presets assassins (ou juste mal à propos). Cordialement.



What else... ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2012)

On poste des photos, maintenant, siouplaît... 
Merci...


----------



## corso (26 Septembre 2012)

Etang de Plain-de-Saigne par NicoPass, sur Flickr


----------



## Raf (26 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2012)

C'est l'automne


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Septembre 2012)

;-)



​
.


----------



## Chococed (26 Septembre 2012)

Une petite photo depuis le temps (énormement de tag en ce moment)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Château de Romont​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2012)

Reflet


----------



## Azety (28 Septembre 2012)

ne le prenez pas pour vous ^^




i just met you, and this is crazy, but .. fuck you. by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2012)

Bike against the machine​


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (30 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (30 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (5 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (5 Octobre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2012)




----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2012)

Moi jdis, à photographier des trucs comme ça, cest un coup à se choper un bon mal de dos


----------



## Powerdom (6 Octobre 2012)

C'est quoi ? un château d'eau ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est quoi ? un château d'eau ?



... qui éclaire la rue


----------



## jogary (6 Octobre 2012)

J'aimerais tant lui donner des CDB mais je peux point ! Allez , vive l'Aquitaine !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ... qui éclaire la rue



Voilà


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (7 Octobre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (7 Octobre 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2012)

Paysage basque


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (11 Octobre 2012)




----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2012)

​
Et le positif classique est par là


----------



## Azety (12 Octobre 2012)

Street portrait : Montpellier by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (13 Octobre 2012)

@ Sly54 & Immm 




​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (14 Octobre 2012)




----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2012)

_*sur un Lubitel 166*_​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2012)




----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2012)

Utopie :
-Un peu de "sévérité" envers soi-même pour le choix de ses photos à poster ici... 
-Nous éviter de devoir effacer encore et encore...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2012)

Étretat




​


----------



## lmmm (16 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Utopie :
> -Un peu de "sévérité" envers soi-même pour le choix de ses photos à poster ici...





> *Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos*


 le titre du fil veut bien dire "Poster vos plus belles photos" donc celles que je considère comme belles ou réussies en fonction de mes capacités, ou de tout autre personne non aguerrie.  

Question, pourquoi ne pas créer un fil où les professionnels de la photographie pourront y démontrer leur savoir faire ? Eventuellement les commenter de manière à nous aider à progresser. Fil dans lequel je ne mettrai aucune photo.

Bref progressons ensembles.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> le titre du fil veut bien dire "Poster vos plus belles photos" donc celles que je considère comme belles ou réussies en fonction de mes capacités, ou de tout autre personne non aguerrie.



Je vais paraître méchant mais si tu penses que tes capacités et ton sens du "beau" sont reflétés dans le cliché que tu as soumis, ce n'est pas la peine - à mon sens - d'en proposer d'autres.


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> le titre du fil veut bien dire "Poster vos plus belles photos" donc celles que je considère comme belles ou réussies en fonction de mes capacités, ou de tout autre personne non aguerrie.
> 
> Question, pourquoi ne pas créer un fil où les professionnels de la photographie pourront y démontrer leur savoir faire ? Eventuellement les commenter de manière à nous aider à progresser. Fil dans lequel je ne mettrai aucune photo.
> 
> Bref progressons ensembles.



_Question maintes fois abordée. Pose toi deux secondes la question d'une photo qui représente une espèce de restaurant. Cela présente-t-il un intérêt particulier, au point d'avoir l'envie de partager? A toi de juger, mais il faut pas venir te plaindre si des gens te font comprendre qu'elle n'en présente aucun. On nettoie les réactions de ce genre mais bon, cela n'exclut pas d'interpeller l'auteur du cliché.

"Progressons ensemble", dis-tu. Ce progrès dont tu parles, c'est aussi sélectionner un peu en fonction de l'intérêt du cliché, indépendamment même du fait que celui-ci soit techniquement maîtrisé.

On veut bien vous protéger des méchants qui rôdent mais bordel, certains d'entre vous ne nous aident pas alors que d'autres plus discrets, ont beaucoup évolué ! 
La solution à laquelle on va aboutir sera la suivante : faites ce que vous voulez collectivement et advienne que pourra. Postez n'importe quoi et vous devrez également supporter n'importe quoi :sleep:_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Je vais paraître méchant mais si tu penses que tes capacités et ton sens du "beau" sont reflétés dans le cliché que tu as soumis, ce n'est pas la peine - à mon sens - d'en proposer d'autres.



T'as parfaitement raison ... :hein: 
La pièce de 5 francs est tombée.

Qui dit cela 





> Postez n'importe quoi et vous devrez également supporter n'importe quoi


 pas moi :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2012)

Arbre aux Korrigans


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Qui dit cela  pas moi :love:


Tu as fait l'effort de lire ce qu'a écrit yvos ?!... Nan...
Le prochain qui répond suite à un post en vert : =>[]


----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2012)

Une ombre pour passage








PS : pour ce qui est des "belles photos" le sectarisme ne mène qu'à la dictature​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Glacier d'Aletsch​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2012)

Il y a des endroit où l'on exécute encore à la hache :rateau:

Irissarry



​


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Octobre 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (20 Octobre 2012)

La pointe du Grouin, hier soir vers 19h00.
Des couleurs juste incroyables :love:​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> La pointe du Gro*u*in, hier soir vers 19h00.



Moi aussi j'aime bien les cailloux qui trempent dans l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2012)

Ster Wen ??


----------



## lmmm (20 Octobre 2012)




----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ster Wen ??


To heaven?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2012)

Les nouvelles vigies de Bordeaux






​


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2012)

​
C'était déjà le seul cimetière arrosé l'été pendant les restrictions...


----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2012)

C'est enfin un pont





Cliquer dessus pour voir en grand

​


----------



## lmmm (24 Octobre 2012)




----------



## vleroy (24 Octobre 2012)

​


----------



## jogary (24 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y a des endroit où l'on exécute encore à la hache :rateau:
> *Irissarry*​



http://www.paysenfrance.fr/navigation/pays/64-pays-basque/fr/culture/langue-01.html

Et oui...le 64 est magnifique !


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Octobre 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2012)

Le cauchemar du coiffeur






​


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Octobre 2012)

La prunelle de mes yeux !



​
;-)


----------



## vleroy (25 Octobre 2012)

la précision suisse en plus ​


----------



## lmmm (26 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2012)

Pourquoi pas ?...


----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2012)

Une page en? 



​


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2012)

Noir et blanc qu'il a dit le Môssieur !


----------



## momo-fr (26 Octobre 2012)

Noir c'est noir






​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2012)

Le Lac Noir - Schwarzsee​


----------



## jogary (26 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2012)

Ya de ces gâcheurs...  albert a édité, à toi jogary... albert, tu trouves pas qu'elle est mieux en N&B ta photo ?

Bon Yvos tu peux retirer !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> albert, tu trouves pas qu'elle est mieux en N&B ta photo ?



Effectivement, je peux mettre que du N&B ... reste juste à corriger la taille


----------



## jogary (26 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ya de ces *gâcheurs... * albert a édité, à toi jogary... albert, tu trouves pas qu'elle est mieux en N&B ta photo ?
> 
> Bon Yvos tu peux retirer !




Qu'entends tu par *gâcheurs ? ! *Tu la veux comment ?

NB: beau village de ROUSSILLON dans le Vaucluse*...
*


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par *gâcheurs ? ! *Tu la veux comment ?


En noir et blanc, ptêt' ?


----------



## SirDeck (26 Octobre 2012)

.






Photographie réalisée lors d'un stage chez Olivier Chauvignat. Modèle : Deff.​


----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2012)

Pendant le dernier festival Jazzèbre, Alain Gibert, le tromboniste poète du trio Apollo photographié lors de la journée "Jazz & Vins" dans l'étrange hôtel : "le Belvédère du Rayon Vert" à Cerbère.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Oliv0042 (27 Octobre 2012)

Edit : problème de fichier - voir ce sujet pour parvenir à poster.


----------



## jogary (27 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ya de ces gâcheurs...  albert a édité, à toi jogary... albert, tu trouves pas qu'elle est mieux en* N&B* ta photo ?
> 
> Bon Yvos tu peux retirer !



P'tain ! Je viens de lire depuis le haut du post ! Je suis vraiment trop naze ! mille excuses ! :rose:


----------



## esope (28 Octobre 2012)




----------



## lospericos (28 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (28 Octobre 2012)

​


----------



## jogary (28 Octobre 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2012)

lospericos a dit:


>



Euh, c'est _vraiment_ une de tes plus belles photos ?


----------



## lmmm (29 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Sillerenbühl - Adelboden​


----------



## onmyplanet (1 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (2 Novembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (3 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## jogary (3 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2012)

:afraid: Uiiirghh! chavais pas que l'eau était montée si haut :afraid:


----------



## jogary (3 Novembre 2012)

:sleep: ...Ben oui ! Il fallait bien laver Maria


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2012)




----------



## quenaur (3 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (5 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2012)

600 x 600, trop de dégradation à 800 x 800​


----------



## Scalounet (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2012)




----------



## thibosco17 (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je vous fait part de quelques une de mes photos en amateur je précise.  www.flickr.com/thibosco17




Sunset beach and shrimp - Charente Maritme (17) par Thibosco17, sur Flickr


----------



## Monoskiingman (8 Novembre 2012)

Pour faire plaisir à Jogary (vu du rocher....)


----------



## onmyplanet (8 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## matacao (8 Novembre 2012)

MacBook Custom


----------



## Scalounet (8 Novembre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> http://i41.servimg.com/u/f41/15/21/11/34/img_1510.jpg
> 
> MacBook Custom



Tu as du te gourer de section !


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (8 Novembre 2012)

Monoskiingman a dit:


> Pour faire plaisir à Jogary (vu du rocher....)



Hello,

Oui...le rocher de la vierge à Biarritz ! Le 64 est tellement complet ( Béarn, pays Basque, montagne, océan, campagne...) et tellement beau.

Attention ! En une journée tu peux avoir 4 saisons !


----------



## lmmm (9 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Oui...le rocher de la vierge à Biarritz ! Le 64 est tellement complet ( Béarn, pays Basque, montagne, océan, campagne...) et tellement beau.
> 
> Attention ! En une journée tu peux avoir 4 saisons !




J'ai mieux. Dans le Doubs, sans bouger de place en une heure tu peux avoir 4 saisons


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2012)

​
j'aime beaucoup la photo du macbook, ça me fait penser que j'en ai un au grenier et qu'il est temps de le jeter. Pour ça merci :love:


----------



## jogary (9 Novembre 2012)

Que les esthètes se manifestent :mouais:


----------



## mfay (9 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2012)

.









.​


----------



## thibosco17 (10 Novembre 2012)

Sunset @ Esnandes - Charente Maritime (17) par Thibosco17, sur Flickr


----------



## Scalounet (10 Novembre 2012)

... j'aime beaucoup ce flou !


----------



## Monoskiingman (10 Novembre 2012)

Les joies du 70/200 F4 (un bijou). je ne suis pas certain de bien savoir l'exploiter mais...







Le grand modèle c'est par là =>http://forums.macg.co/[url=http://w.../8201/8173162119_68c55b1aa2_b.jpg[/img][/url]20120705 Innsbruck Alpenzoo 10h07 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr


----------



## mfay (10 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2012)




----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (11 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2012)

S'agissant de la précédente photo postée : respect !...  

Et avec un sujet du même genre... 





*Click to zoom. *


​


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Novembre 2012)

Old liquor






​


----------



## mfay (13 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (13 Novembre 2012)




----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2012)

Hej Fedo, moi aussi j'en ai deux en train de discuter


----------



## momo-fr (14 Novembre 2012)

Plic Ploc






​


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2012)

_plus grand et les détails techniques par là_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

Sihanoukville Cambodge


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2012)

On voit qu'on est à l'autre bout de la terre, la mer penche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> On voit qu'on est à l'autre bout de la terre, la mer penche



normal la terre est ronde....


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> normal la terre est ronde....



Elle est plus ronde là bas, alors


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Elle est plus ronde là bas, alors


la magie de l'Asie mon cher
Attention aux roches, et surtout, attention aux mirages ! Le Yang-tsé-Kiang n'est pas un fleuve, c'est une avenue. Une avenue de 5000 km qui dégringole du Tibet pour finir dans la mer Jaune, avec des jonques et puis des sampans de chaque côté. Puis au milieu, il y a des des tourbillons d'îles flottantes avec des orchidées hautes comme des arbres. Le Yang-tsé-Kiang, camarade, c'est des millions de mètres cubes d'or et de fleurs qui descendent vers Nankin, puis avec tout le long des villes ponton où on peut tout acheter, l'alcool de riz, les religions les garces et l'opium

ah Audiard


----------



## Scalounet (14 Novembre 2012)

Va y avoir du vert dans peu de temps !!


----------



## Monoskiingman (14 Novembre 2012)

Quand on vous dit que les enfants sont espiègles


----------



## Scalounet (16 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2012)

marche po..
je reviendrai


----------



## quenaur (17 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Novembre 2012)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jogary (17 Novembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (17 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (17 Novembre 2012)

Rondin ?  


Bon moi je donne dans le romantisme !


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2012)

Et un jour on dira "dans les années 2010 on aimait le HDR"  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2012)

Tu n'es bien qu'une boule de haine.


----------



## jogary (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et un jour on dira "dans les années 2010 on aimait le HDR"  :rateau:



ou pas


----------



## Scalounet (18 Novembre 2012)

Et guitare !!


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Monoskiingman (19 Novembre 2012)

Ça sent l'printemps





Adishatz comme dirait Jogary


----------



## onmyplanet (19 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (20 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (20 Novembre 2012)




----------



## vleroy (20 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## Scalounet (20 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2012)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (21 Novembre 2012)

Alors bien sûr nous en Bretagne, on a pas des bleus comme ça, mais pour faire une liaison avec les photos du dessous, on ne peut pas dire quelle est la saison, ce qui d'un point de vue vestimentaire est plus pratique 





:love:​


----------



## Scalounet (21 Novembre 2012)

... et guitare !! 

Je lui avais donné le nom de Strato-sphère 





Après j'arrête, ça va faire une série sinon !


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (24 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Novembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2012)

Pola&#8230; de saison






C'est dur de passer après ta photo bcommeberenice&#8230;​


----------



## lmmm (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (26 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (28 Novembre 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2012)




----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2012)

Dodo






​


----------



## SirDeck (30 Novembre 2012)

.







.​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2012)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lmmm (2 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Décembre 2012)

Temps plutôt couvert






​


----------



## onmyplanet (3 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Décembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Décembre 2012)

Les petites douceurs






  ​


----------



## Monoskiingman (3 Décembre 2012)

2009/08/24 Les Verdoux Dahlia 7h36 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (4 Décembre 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2012)

Je continue la série (pas d'affolement, c'est la deuxième, et aussi la dernière ) :


----------



## onmyplanet (5 Décembre 2012)

​
" Elle était posée presque nonchalamment devant la télé regardant sûrement un de ces programmes qui te hérisse le poil si tu y prêtes attention, son joli visage éclairé par la seule lumière du rectangle aux horreurs. 
Je n'ai pu me résoudre à laisser passer l'offrande et lui ai volé ce portrait. "


----------



## Monoskiingman (5 Décembre 2012)

J'adore mon pommier dans la cour et mon 200mm 






2012/10/31 Les Verdoux Cerfs 16h30 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (6 Décembre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Décembre 2012)

Ça marche !!






​


----------



## vleroy (6 Décembre 2012)

On dit souvent que la diapo c'est casse gueule, bah en contre expo, je trouve ça juste sublime :love:



​
Tous les détails techniques par là et cadeau bonus une deuxième


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2012)

Le viaduc de Garabit.
(photo non trafiquée  juste un peu recadrée&#8230


----------



## Scalounet (7 Décembre 2012)

AV maison, pas de travaux a prévoir !


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Décembre 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Décembre 2012)




----------



## fg230 (8 Décembre 2012)

Belle image


----------



## lmmm (8 Décembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (8 Décembre 2012)

@ Immm : 




​


----------



## momo-fr (8 Décembre 2012)

Old wheel






​


----------



## Monoskiingman (8 Décembre 2012)

2012/12/08 Les Verdoux 17h51 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr

Garantie sans trucages aucuns


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Décembre 2012)

comment l'as-tu faite? et avec quel appareil?


----------



## Monoskiingman (8 Décembre 2012)

Regarde les EXIFS de la photo, tout est dedans 
Le fond n'est que le ciel de nuit et les stalactites de glace de la gouttière flashées
Quelques dizaines de photos pour "choper" la goute au vol, juste au décrochage avant qu'elle accélère et devienne flou !!!
Voili, voilou


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Décembre 2012)

Impressionnant!
Bravo à toi


----------



## quenaur (9 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (9 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2012)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Décembre 2012)

.












.​


----------



## Monoskiingman (10 Décembre 2012)

La petite perle a fini par geler dans la nuit




2012/12/09 Les Verdoux 12h15 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr

J'ai hésité à la mettre dans les macros...elle faisait 2mm


----------



## jogary (10 Décembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (11 Décembre 2012)




----------



## boodou (11 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Azety (11 Décembre 2012)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## quenaur (13 Décembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (13 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2012)

Ca doit pas être facile de faire du ski acrobatique de nuit.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2012)

Si on peut, après...

Pinpon :rateau:


----------



## Azety (13 Décembre 2012)

Winter portrait by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (15 Décembre 2012)

Un peu de couleur contre  cette grisaille ambiante !!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2012)

Mon copain Dark m'a emprunté ma Twizy


----------



## Scalounet (16 Décembre 2012)

Qui s'y frotte...


​


----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Un peu de couleur contre  cette grisaille ambiante !!






​


----------



## lmmm (16 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (16 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Azety (16 Décembre 2012)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Scalounet (17 Décembre 2012)

Et si on allait se faire cuire un oeuf ?!!


----------



## lmmm (17 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (17 Décembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (19 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

...oups ! me suis trompé...

je file dans le post "Macro"​


----------



## IP (19 Décembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (19 Décembre 2012)




----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous !
Voici une petite "macro" qui me plait bien _(dommage pour la dégradation dûe au redimensionnement)
_
​



​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2012)




----------



## iota (20 Décembre 2012)

_En plus grand ici._​


----------



## mfay (21 Décembre 2012)




----------



## boodou (21 Décembre 2012)

(je l'avais oubliée cette image mais plutôt flippant comme rencontre  une fraction de seconde j'ai eu un doute sur la réalité du type  )


----------



## jogary (22 Décembre 2012)

Sans aucune retouche.


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> *Sans aucune retouche*.



C'est bien le problème. Si tu avais pris le soin d'éclaircir un peu le bas, juste assez pour ne pas avoir un gros pavé noir et moche, mais pas trop pour que le sujet principal reste le ciel, à mon sens elle aurait été beaucoup mieux.

Il me contredira peut-être, mais ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que celle de jpmiss soit brute de décoffrage notamment au niveau du promontoire du deuxième plan.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2012)

Je ne te contredirais pas


----------



## mfay (22 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (23 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien le problème. Si tu avais pris le soin d'éclaircir un peu le bas, juste assez pour ne pas avoir un gros pavé noir et moche, mais pas trop pour que le sujet principal reste le ciel, à mon sens elle aurait été beaucoup mieux.



Oui, tu as certainement raison mais je ne suis pas du tout photographe, loin de là ! 
Je voulais juste montrer ce que je vois le matin quand je monte les volets 
Peut-être celle-là ? :mouais:

http://nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/12/23/121223101246597066.jpg

( Les pros vont rectifier d'eux mêmes... )


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (24 Décembre 2012)

( @ Sly54 : superbe ! )




​
Passez de bonnes fêtes ;-)


----------



## iota (24 Décembre 2012)

En plus grand ici.​


----------



## lmmm (24 Décembre 2012)

Bon,d'accord,ce n est pas la plus belle des plus belles,mais ca me permet de souhaiter un bon reveillon a tout les participants de ce fil


----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonnes fêtes à tous également ​


----------



## SirDeck (25 Décembre 2012)

.







.​


----------



## vleroy (25 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2012)

Y a plus personne sur ce fil? Crises de foie? Excès de boisson? et vous voyez flous? :rose:  





Au pentax 67 :love:​ Clic donc


----------



## lmmm (27 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2012)




----------



## onmyplanet (28 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## WebD (29 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Môme aux bolas enflammés​



J'ai cru 2 secondes que c'était un nouveau doodle de Google 

Pendant que j'y suis...
Meilleurs vux à tous :love:


----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2013)

.









.​


----------



## lmmm (1 Janvier 2013)




----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2013)

​
Un peu d'acros avec le pentax en moyen format :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2013)

Après j'arrête


----------



## Azety (1 Janvier 2013)

Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2013)

Deux tek tek dans la forêt du Tévelave.
(on s'occupe comme on peut en attendant Dumile :rateau


----------



## quenaur (4 Janvier 2013)




----------



## lmmm (4 Janvier 2013)




----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2013)

​
Hotel Monte Vista, Flagstaff, AZ​


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2013)

Attention au poids de vos images (2 dépassent les 150ko sur cette page) 

Bonne année quand même


----------



## Scalounet (4 Janvier 2013)

Vivement le mois de mars !!


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Attention au poids de vos images (2 dépassent les 150ko sur cette page)



Avec tout ce qu'on mange en cette période, comment veux-tu qu'il n'y ait pas des excès de poids? 



​
_la belle et la bête au 105mm 2,4 sur de l'acros :love:​_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Après j'arrête



 ... surtout pas !


----------



## onmyplanet (5 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## Scalounet (5 Janvier 2013)

_...Mafate_.


----------



## Chantons sous la pluie (6 Janvier 2013)

Ben on ne peut pas faire de lien à partir de la bibliothèque iphoto ? 
Je ne vois pas comment faire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2013)

Chantons sous la pluie a dit:


> Ben on ne peut pas faire de lien à partir de la bibliothèque iphoto ?
> Je ne vois pas comment faire.



Il faut exporter tes photos et les mettre en ligne sur imageshack.us ou autre pour pouvoir les intégrer dans tes messages sur ce forum.


----------



## Chantons sous la pluie (6 Janvier 2013)

Ah merci je me sens moins bête mais c'est dommage c'est pourtant simple de faire un lien à partir de la bibliothèque. 
Là du coup je suis enquiquinée pour mettre une capture d'écran dans mon message et aider quelqu'un qui m'aide ! C'est ballot ça !


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2013)

_Lire attentivement la discussion suivante 
_
http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/inserer-heberger-une-image-103664.html


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faut exporter tes photos et les mettre en ligne sur imageshack.us ou autre



Sur "autre", c'est mieux, Chantons sous la pluie, ton FAI doit mettre à ta disposition un espace pour "site perso", tu peux l'utiliser pour y mettre les photos que tu veux publier ici, au moins, comme ça, tu en gardes le contrôle !


----------



## lmmm (6 Janvier 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (7 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Chantons sous la pluie (7 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur "autre", c'est mieux, Chantons sous la pluie, ton FAI doit mettre à ta disposition un espace pour "site perso", tu peux l'utiliser pour y mettre les photos que tu veux publier ici, au moins, comme ça, tu en gardes le contrôle !



Merci Pascal et merci à tous.
Bon je suis allé voir du côté de Free, ça m'a gonflée, je ne suis pas habituée à quelque chose de plus simple et comme je n'ai pas de site web chez mon FAI, je laisse tomber.
C'est juste que je ne comprends pas (et il doit bien y avoir une raison ) pourquoi ça n'est pas plus simple quand on voit la facilité qu'il y a sur FB ou picasa. Aller chercher une URL 
EN tous cas vous avez tous de belles photos !


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Janvier 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Janvier 2013)




----------



## neomeria (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
je me permet de vous envoyer cette photo, vous pourrez retrouver les autres sur mon site internet. http://www.art-addict.com Ou bien sur facebook
Excellente journée à tous.

Il s'agit d'une photo prise en ULM sur le Bassin d'Arcachon (33). France






http://www.art-addict.com
Renaud Jousselin


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2013)




----------



## lmmm (12 Janvier 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (12 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## quenaur (12 Janvier 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Janvier 2013)

.








.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Janvier 2013)




----------



## lmmm (14 Janvier 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Janvier 2013)

.








.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

C'est une photo "macro".

:rose:


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2013)

La neige, elle a fait un bô gateau dans mon jardin !


----------



## SirDeck (20 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> C'est une photo "macro".
> 
> :rose:



Lisettes


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2013)

un peu de TriX ? :love:​


----------



## zorg62 (21 Janvier 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (21 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## brunnno (21 Janvier 2013)




----------



## lmmm (22 Janvier 2013)




----------



## brunnno (23 Janvier 2013)




----------



## lmmm (24 Janvier 2013)




----------



## brunnno (25 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## ergu (25 Janvier 2013)

*La nature s'est mise sur son ...




*​


----------



## schwebb (25 Janvier 2013)




----------



## ergu (26 Janvier 2013)

*THE HOBBIT - Un voyage inattendu



*


----------



## SirDeck (26 Janvier 2013)

.








.​


----------



## onmyplanet (26 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## ergu (27 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2013)

Y'a pas que la mer qui penche, dans pvpbbpvppb


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2013)

' sont pas droits le poteaux  :love:


----------



## ergu (27 Janvier 2013)

Ah ? 
Ah oui.
M'en fout.
Hé, hé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> M'en fout.
> Hé, hé.



t'as bien raison  D'autant que vu qu'ils ne penchent pas tous du même côté, on est en droit de supposer que


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2013)

Lac de la vallée de Joux​


----------



## AlexandreG94 (27 Janvier 2013)

Voici la Cathédrale St Etienne à Limoges, assemblage de 14 photos.

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/4030/stetienne.png

_N'hésitez pas à aller faire un tour sur mon Portfolio, AlexandreG.fr_​
_Edit : fichier trop lourd. Merci de respecter 150 ko max._


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2013)

AlexandreG87 a dit:


> Voici la Cathédrale St Etienne à Limoges, assemblage de 14 photos.​




Pour un total d&#8217;1Mo, soit 682% du poids autorisé. 

Et pour ne point flooder, un matin d&#8217;été :


----------



## lmmm (28 Janvier 2013)




----------



## brunnno (28 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2013)

Ma première tentative sur M 31.
La lumière a voyagé 2,55 millions d'années avant de frapper mon capteur :love:

Prise au 150 mm.
50 Images à 1600 ISO f 3.5 40" (Suivit par Vixen Polarie) accumulées dans Regim


----------



## SirDeck (30 Janvier 2013)

Quel farceur ! 
Une averse de neige au flash frontal
J'te jure !

P.S. Il y a du  flare  sur ton objectif au milieu là.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2013)

Cono


----------



## lmmm (31 Janvier 2013)

T'aurais pas plein de pixels morts sur ton capteur , JP ?  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2013)

lmmm a dit:


> T'aurais pas plein de pixels morts sur ton capteur , JP ?  :mouais:


Même si y'en avait tu ne le verrais pas du fait de l'utilisation de fichiers Darks.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2013)

Château-d'Oex​


----------



## brunnno (1 Février 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (2 Février 2013)




----------



## DarkOSX (2 Février 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Février 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

C'est plutôt : avoir la tête dans le cube...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Février 2013)

.












.​


----------



## brunnno (4 Février 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Février 2013)




----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2013)

Gourdon, en Provence


----------



## lmmm (5 Février 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (6 Février 2013)

" L'enfer ne peut attaquer les païens "  ( Arthur Rimbaud )​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Février 2013)




----------



## quenaur (9 Février 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Février 2013)

.








.​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Février 2013)

Personne ne veut mettre sa photo sous la bestiole ?


J'isole l'animal avec un post.


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2013)

c'est juste pour jouer


----------



## brunnno (11 Février 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Février 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2013)

C'est bien le seul endroit ou on ne voit pas de neige par ici :rose:


----------



## Azety (12 Février 2013)

Street portrait Montpellier : Marion 05 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (12 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est bien le seul endroit ou on ne voit pas de neige par ici :rose:


gnagnagna 





_La vallée du Zillertal ce dimanche _​


----------



## plovemax (13 Février 2013)

​


----------



## brunnno (14 Février 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (14 Février 2013)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)




----------



## lmmm (15 Février 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2013)




----------



## Chococed (16 Février 2013)




----------



## lmmm (17 Février 2013)




----------



## Chococed (17 Février 2013)




----------



## Azety (17 Février 2013)

Street portrait Montpellier : Marion 02 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Chococed (18 Février 2013)




----------



## Chococed (19 Février 2013)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## lmmm (19 Février 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2013)

Clarinette Buffet Crampon​


----------



## Chococed (20 Février 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (20 Février 2013)

Un fil à la patte






​


----------



## brunnno (20 Février 2013)

pas mal ce cerf-volant  !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un fil à la patte
> ​



Nos capteurs sont propres...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2013)




----------



## lmmm (20 Février 2013)




----------



## Chococed (21 Février 2013)

Allez pour aujourd'hui pour la photo quotidienne, un défi culinaire que je fais avec une amie ! 
Voila le résultat pour ma part: un paris Brest décliné sous forme de choux, fourrés avec une crème légère au praliné et aux amandes, et un croustillant au praliné a l'intérieur. Bon ap'


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Février 2013)




----------



## brunnno (21 Février 2013)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (22 Février 2013)

​


----------



## Chococed (22 Février 2013)

Un petit clin d'oeil a lmmm  mais en noir et blanc


----------



## lmmm (22 Février 2013)

Sympa le clin d'oeil,Chococed   ,je vais peut etre m'abstenir d'en remettre une sur le meme sujet,sinon,je vais finir par me faire tirer les oreilles,pourtant,je t assure j'en ai encore 1 ou 2 autres


----------



## Chococed (23 Février 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (23 Février 2013)




----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2013)

Khyu a dit:


> Clarinette Marcel Campion​




Très belle réalisation, du plus bel effet ! 
Ca faisait un certain temps que l'on avait pas vu une si belle prestation !
Je dis, RESPECT


----------



## nounours0903 (24 Février 2013)

Petit HDR durant mes vacances en Espagne


----------



## Chococed (24 Février 2013)

Opéra de la Bastille lors de la manifestation "un mariage pour tous"


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2013)

Nounours, heureusement que c'est un petit HDR, parce que petit comme il est, ca fait mal aux 

Chococed, sans la précision de ta légende, on aurait pu se croire à la montée des marches du festival de Cannes...


----------



## lmmm (24 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Très belle réalisation, du plus bel effet !
> Ca faisait un certain temps que l'on avait pas vu une si belle prestation !
> Je dis, RESPECT



Merci.
On se revoit dans 1 an ?
J'arrive pas à sortir ma plus belle photo tous les 3 jours&#8230;
Probablement parce que je suis encore un amateur.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2013)

amateur : qui aime :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> amateur : qui aime&#8230; :rose:



Qui aime....bien ou MAL 




NEWB, NIOUBIE, NYOOBEE...bien, je vois qu'on apprend vite ! Un peu boulet en fait !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2013)

H e i s e n b e r g

edit : c'est DEGUEULASSE de pas pouvoir écrire certains mots en majuscule. Injustice etc.
edit2 : Merde, toi ça fonctionne. Encore un bug des ecoliers.


----------



## vleroy (25 Février 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Février 2013)

Un peu d'argentique ne peut pas nuire :love:​


----------



## Azety (27 Février 2013)

Lac du Salagou by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## onmyplanet (28 Février 2013)

​


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2013)

Ma maison dans le Doubs ce week end


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2013)

quoi t'es curé ???


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2013)

C'est l'époque du maminova...


----------



## brunnno (2 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (3 Mars 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mars 2013)




----------



## vleroy (5 Mars 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (5 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2013)




----------



## corso (6 Mars 2013)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/69618008@N04/8532681189/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## lmmm (6 Mars 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (10 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (11 Mars 2013)




----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2013)

Carnaval à Limoux dimanche dernier comme tous les samedis et dimanches depuis deux mois.
Et, une pensée pour les normands et nordistes en général, ce n'est pas de la neige, il faisait beau et plutôt chaud


----------



## lmmm (13 Mars 2013)




----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2013)

Une autre du Carnaval de Limoux ce dimanche, sortie de toutes les Bandes (ici une des "Fennos")


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Mars 2013)




----------



## lmmm (15 Mars 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mars 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## vleroy (16 Mars 2013)

​
L'envers du décor


----------



## onmyplanet (16 Mars 2013)

​
One shot dans la cave de la résidence....


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2013)




----------



## schwebb (16 Mars 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Mars 2013)




----------



## schwebb (17 Mars 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2013)




----------



## lmmm (17 Mars 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mars 2013)




----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2013)

GroDan en plein accrochage ce matin... aux Echappées Belles #3 :love:
Toute la semaine et vernissage mardi soir ​


----------



## lmmm (19 Mars 2013)

Gros soucis avec Casimages qui a perdu pas mal de mes photos hébergées ...

De mémoire,je ne pense pas l'avoir postée celle ci,mais je ne peux pas vérifier a 100% 







10000 points "coupdeboule" tout rond aujourd'hui ...un grand merci a Human Fly qui avait eu la patience de m'expliquer comment heberger une photo il y a deja quelques années de ça ...je m'étais promis de lui signaler que c'est un peu grace a lui ... 

Et un  spécial pour Titeline mon principal sponsor en CDb


----------



## lmmm (21 Mars 2013)

On dirait que Casimages a réparé ces betises,j'ai parlé trop vite ...:hein:


----------



## onmyplanet (22 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (22 Mars 2013)

Magnifique toutes ces belles photos !
Félicitation à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## Azety (23 Mars 2013)

Lac du Salagou, France. by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## momo-fr (23 Mars 2013)

Sur le pont






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2013)




----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2013)




----------



## lmmm (25 Mars 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Mars 2013)

Premier essai de "Brenizer effect"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2013)

Désolé pour la photo trop grande ... Je ne m'en suis pas aperçu de suite et je n'ai pas pu éditer... !:rose:

ps : d'un autre côté, pour une fois que j'ai quelque chose de trop grand ....:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2013)

Le carnaval de Limoux encore, mais il y a 21 ans

PS pour TheBig : d'ici que tu nous fasses un exposé sur la compression sans perte


----------



## Azety (27 Mars 2013)

Lac du salagou by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## GroDan (27 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2013)

GroDan a dit:


> C'est pas mal ce que tu fais sous Indesign :rateau:​



Tiens pour rester en argentique, spèce de gourou :love:



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

Les rides ouvrent la voie de la sagesse....





​


----------



## GroDan (30 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (30 Mars 2013)




----------



## yvos (1 Avril 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2013)

.










.​


----------



## plovemax (2 Avril 2013)

Calf chasing egrets​


----------



## iota (4 Avril 2013)

En plus grand ici​
_Pour la petite histoire, la seule source de lumière utilisée est l'écran de mon MBP 15" _


----------



## schwebb (4 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (5 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## mac-aïoli (5 Avril 2013)

;-)



​
.


----------



## schwebb (5 Avril 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2013)




----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2013)

Pas de toshop, promis.


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2013)

Elle penche, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (6 Avril 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (7 Avril 2013)

A proximité de mon village natal 



​


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2013)

Pourquoi je ne vois plus les photos de powerdom (déjà trois) et maintenant celle de jp?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2013)

Moi, je les vois 

Joli d'ailleurs jp


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Avril 2013)




----------



## lmmm (8 Avril 2013)




----------



## schwebb (9 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)




----------



## brunnno (10 Avril 2013)

Prise avec un Smartphone... désolé ! ​



​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------



2ème photo retirée ! (avais pas vu le réglement... :rose​


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2013)

Bonjour brunnno 
Sympa ta photo, mais c'est quoi? on dirait la mer vue d'en haut, mais au microscope. ^^


----------



## brunnno (10 Avril 2013)

salut,
Il s'agit de petites flaques d'eau sur un support plat, avec les reflets d'un store noir et blanc juste au dessus...


----------



## lmmm (11 Avril 2013)




----------



## vleroy (12 Avril 2013)

Tirage cyanotype (18cm) d'après cette image ​


----------



## Azety (12 Avril 2013)

Street Portrait by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## vleroy (13 Avril 2013)

Pour répondre à une question qui m'a été posée, le cyanotype est un procédé ancien (1842) et primitif de tirage argentique par contact (on pose le négatif directement sur le support à tirer). Ces techniques outre leur esthétique particulière sont facilement utilisables avec des enfants même très jeunes. Et c'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais faire à des enfants de 7 et 8 ans en ce moment sur des photos qu'ils ont faites au numériques toute l'année (à raison de 10 photos max par session pour les obliger à être sélectif même en numérique). Les résultats seront exposés en juin à Paris 





Une des sessions commentées au sténopé (12 minutes) ​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Avril 2013)

.










.​


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2013)




----------



## schwebb (14 Avril 2013)




----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2013)

J'ai été sauvé... Ouf !






Mainan, c'est un exercice ​


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Avril 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> Pour répondre à une question qui m'a été posée, le cyanotype est un procédé ancien (1842) et primitif de tirage argentique par contact (on pose le négatif directement sur le support à tirer).
> 
> Une des sessions commentées au sténopé (12 minutes) ​



Ceux qui te posent cette question n'ont donc pas internet ? 
Tu as des fréquentations un peu étranges.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2013)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Ceux qui te posent cette question n'ont donc pas internet ?
> Tu as des fréquentations un peu étranges.



Ben faut dire aussi qu'en 1842, internet n'en était qu'à ses balbutiements ! :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2013)

Mission accomplie


----------



## lmmm (16 Avril 2013)

Bocage normand ensoleillé,mais si


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (17 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## GroDan (18 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## GroDan (19 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## quenaur (19 Avril 2013)

En couleur​


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (20 Avril 2013)

.












.​


----------



## Foguenne (21 Avril 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2013)




----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

*( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2013)




----------



## brunnno (22 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## Scalounet (22 Avril 2013)

Oui je sais... ! 







Comme dit Tucpasquic HDRRRRRRRRR A MORT !! ​


----------



## brunnno (22 Avril 2013)

Joliii ! (Bravo)


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2013)




----------



## schwebb (23 Avril 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2013)

Le printemps, le printemps


----------



## plovemax (23 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (26 Avril 2013)




----------



## Azety (26 Avril 2013)

Votre hélicoptère rouge et jaune ressemble à celui de lhôpital de Montpellier.
Le dragon je crois.




Dana by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## schwebb (27 Avril 2013)




----------



## lmmm (28 Avril 2013)

:rose:


----------



## Azety (28 Avril 2013)

Barcelona Garage by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Avril 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Avril 2013)

;-)



​
.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## Scalounet (29 Avril 2013)

... et de nanas couleur écrevisse, y en a qui bossent merrrrde !! 

La preuve, photo prise ce matin sur le périph devant le parc des expos pte de Versailles, iPhone posé sur le rebord de la vitre tout en roulant !! (pas bien, oui je sais) 







je précise quand même que le ciel était bleu (mais est-il besoin de le préciser?) ​


----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2013)




----------



## schwebb (29 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (30 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (30 Avril 2013)

Scalounet,y a pas que toi a bosser  ,La Défense ,quartier d'affaires  :


----------



## Louis Prunelle (30 Avril 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2013)

Salut,
C'est bien beau tout ça, mais si tu relis l'en-tête du fil, tu verras que c'est une seule photo par jour


----------



## patoch1425 (30 Avril 2013)




----------



## Azety (30 Avril 2013)

*Objectif 20-35 2.8 Tokina monture NIKON à vendre sur Paris du 01 Mai au 03 Mai
Puis sur Montpellier et Sud de France*






Street photo in Barcelona by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


*Objectif 20-35 2.8 Tokina monture NIKON à vendre sur Paris du 01 Mai au 03 Mai
Puis sur Montpellier et Sud de France*


----------



## mfay (30 Avril 2013)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (1 Mai 2013)




----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (1 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## schwebb (2 Mai 2013)




----------



## Mops Argo (2 Mai 2013)

schwebb a dit:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21248830/PhotosForums/MacG/Chevreuil.jpg


ça, c'est une belle photo ou je ne m'y connais pas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2013)

Mops Argo a dit:


> ça, c'est une belle photo ou je ne m'y connais pas !



... D'abord, on ne cite pas les photos ! 
Ensuite, si tu te sens "expert" pour juger, fais nous voir une des tiennes !


----------



## Louis Prunelle (2 Mai 2013)




----------



## Azety (3 Mai 2013)

Sagrada Familia by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## plovemax (4 Mai 2013)

Héron garde Boeuf​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2013)




----------



## yvos (4 Mai 2013)




----------



## Azety (5 Mai 2013)

Taxi Barcelona by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2013)

Les plus belles ou les plus floues ? Parce que personnellement je suis hermétique à l'aspect esthétique d'un rétroviseur et d'une portière :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2013)




----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Mai 2013)

.









.​


----------



## schwebb (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## vleroy (6 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## Louis Prunelle (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (6 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## jugnin (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## Azety (6 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Les plus belles ou les plus floues ? Parce que personnellement je suis hermétique à l'aspect esthétique d'un rétroviseur et d'une portière :rose:



Flou, tu as raison 

mais bon, c'est ça le touriste !

Attention j'en ai plein d'autres 




Untitled by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2013)




----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

Pas venu depuis longtemps sur ce fil et je comprends pourquoi.
A de rares exceptions, j'ai l'impression de voir une collection Instagram.
Dites, les gens, vous ne savez plus faire des photos sans les bidouiller ?


Voila. Yvos, tu peux effacer ce post


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila. Yvos, tu peux effacer ce post



Ouais, tu peux... :sleep:
On attend toujours ses photos


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

Je préfère ne pas infliger des bidouillages foireux en me disant que ma photo pourrie fait "artiste" parce que j'ai collé 186 filtres dessus pour qu'elle soir regardable, ce qui est à la portée de n'importe qui.
J'attends juste d'en faire une bonne, une vraie qui n'aura pas besoin d'autre chose que d'un peu de retouche de chromie si nécessaire, comme je l'aurais fait dans un labo argentique et il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui valent la peine.
Le filtre Photoshop est et restera un cache misère pour photographes du dimanche.


----------



## vleroy (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le filtre Photoshop est et restera un cache misère pour photographes du dimanche.



c'est un peu réducteur


----------



## plovemax (7 Mai 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est un peu réducteur



Ça c'est un euphémisme!


----------



## Azety (7 Mai 2013)

J'me sens pas concerné je n'utilise pas de filtres, je n'utilise même pas photoshop. 
Après, la qualité des photos, c'est subjectif.
Je poste mon actu et mes plaisirs du moment, pour voir mon " best-of " faudrait aller voir mon site, ou alors je devrais poster chaque image qui s'y trouve ici.
( je précise que mon site n'a pas été mis à jour depuis 3 ans, j'y travaille  )

Donc voici un petit plaisir issu de mon passage sur Paris.



Street Basketball in Paris - 2 by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'attends juste d'en faire une bonne, une vraie



Je crois qu'on va attendre longtemps...


----------



## syltosa (7 Mai 2013)

Et j'en profite pour dire bonjour. Premier post !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

Réducteur ?
Prends les 200 dernières photos de ce fil et imagine les brutes. Sans retouche.
Combien de photos d'une banalité affligeante comptes-tu ? 90-95% ?
Pas moins en tout cas.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'ai collé 186 filtres dessus pour qu'elle soir regardable, ce qui est à la portée de n'importe qui.



c'est souvent parce que l'on croit que c'est vachement facile à faire que c'est très difficile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est souvent parce que l'on croit que c'est vachement facile à faire que c'est très difficile.



Oui, c'est comme faire de la photo.


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je préfère ne pas infliger des bidouillages foireux en me disant que ma photo pourrie fait "artiste" parce que j'ai collé 186 filtres dessus pour qu'elle soir regardable, *ce qui est à la portée de n'importe qui.*
> J'attends juste d'en faire une bonne, une vraie qui n'aura pas besoin d'autre chose que d'un peu de retouche de chromie si nécessaire, comme je l'aurais fait dans un labo argentique et il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui valent la peine.
> Le filtre Photoshop est et restera un cache misère pour photographes du dimanche.



Oui sur le fond et les filtres... par contre ce que pratiquaient *ici* macmarco, kromozom, w... et d'autres, témoignait d'un certain _savoir-faire_ et pas juste d'un cumul hasardeux de filtres...


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2013)

Ah pour le coup, je me sens carrément visé.  D&#8217;autant que sur le principe, je suis assez, voire carrément d&#8217;accord avec Fab. Du coup je vais pas me justifier, mais quand même expliquer un peu le pourquoi du comment.

Alors : 

- Déjà, il s&#8217;agit pas de filtres photoshop, mais de huit curseurs lightroom. 

- Cependant, je suis un branleur. Quand il faisait mauvais jusque-là, je sortais presque systématiquement du noir et blanc. Parce que j&#8217;avais un bridge dont les RAW pouvaient difficilement donner quelque chose de propre, et que le n&b, ça illustre quand même bien l&#8217;ambiance mauvais temps. Mais sortir un n&b à partir d&#8217;un RAW sous lightroom, ça reste un traitement de cheval au même titre que 256 filtres photoshop, avec des curseurs parfois bien à fond. Maintenant, j&#8217;ai reflex tout neuf dont je ne sais absolument pas me servir encore, mais qui a l&#8217;air d&#8217;avoir du potentiel. Et un 18-105 qui en a un peu moins.

- C&#8217;est pour ça que là, dès la prise de vue, je pensais sois à du noir et blanc, ou du traitement en tons froids. C&#8217;est un peu comme un noir et blanc, mais en bleu et blanc. Parce que ce que je propose là, c&#8217;est une illustration. Celle d&#8217;une nana qui se battait pour la première fois sur une sangle perché à 150m des arbres. Celle d&#8217;un moment de grosse tension, dans un ambiance infernale, avec du vent vertical, de la brume, et les cris qui rebondissaient sur la falaise.

- Le RAW était donc, comme prévu, tout pourri. C&#8217;est son boulot. J&#8217;ai essayé le traitement classique (expo, blancs, clarté), c&#8217;était bien trop neutre à mon goût. Le n&b, peut être c&#8217;est une question de travail, mais j&#8217;étais pas satisfait. Alors, fainéant, j&#8217;ai cliqué sur les tons froids, et ça m&#8217;a parlé, d&#8217;autant que mes sujets portaient les bonnes couleurs. Et j&#8217;ai traité toute la série comme ça.

Ça a parlé à la nana qui est dessus, c&#8217;était le but, je suis content. Après je conçois que j&#8217;ai pu me planter pour les autres. Et j&#8217;avoue volontiers que j&#8217;ai jamais été très à l&#8217;aise avec la frontière entre développement et retouche.

Après, on peut en causer, aussi : la distorsion d&#8217;un 14mm (cadrant certes en 21), ce serait pas un genre de retouche en amont ?


----------



## silvio (7 Mai 2013)

Y a d'la retouche .. pis d'la betterave aussi .....​


----------



## schwebb (7 Mai 2013)

Ben moi, sans retouche, hein, comme d'hab. Du jpeg brut de capteur, parfois recadré ou un peu saturé, mais rien d'autre et rarement. Je fais de la photo bio, en somme. 

Comment ? Quoi ? Je ferais mieux de retoucher ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah pour le coup, je me sens carrément visé.



Moi j'aime bien ta décomposition en trois mouvements du sport pratiqué. La tête qui dépasse avant de se lancer, le gars qui tâtonne au pied du mur et la flippée qu'un beau prince vient sauver. C'est un bon instantané. Après que les couleurs soient crado et l'image pas au format maxi autorisé du forum, c'est autre chose. Tant que t'as pas jeté le fichier brut !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2013)

Garanti sans filtres, que du développement raw


----------



## vleroy (7 Mai 2013)

je me demande si la remarque touche aussi les filtres gris, surtout qu'il m'arrive des fois d'en mettre deux. J'en suis tout dévissé 





C'est juste une pause longue avant la nuit, pas taper ​


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2013)

​
J'le sens top mal là :sick:
J'ai trop pas assez retouché ? 
Je me demande si faire du 16:7 c'est bien. C'est vrai que je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'APN pour le faire


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas venu depuis longtemps sur ce fil et je comprends pourquoi.
> A de rares exceptions, j'ai l'impression de voir une collection Instagram.
> Dites, les gens, vous ne savez plus faire des photos sans les bidouiller ?
> 
> ...



Tiens, cadeau !  







L'histoire du coup de gueule anti filtre c'est un peu le marronnier de ce sujet. Les réactions sont toujours les mêmes : ça râle, ça s'offusque, ça se justifie, ça veut préciser que ça n'utilise pas de filtre (note que ce n'est visiblement pas une garantie de réussite), etc. Le débat est sans fin et surtout, il part sur une base qui me semble erronée. Le filtre, on s'en balance. Ce qui compte, c'est le résultat. Faut pas incriminer un outil, faut incriminer la photo


----------



## onmyplanet (8 Mai 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Faut pas incriminer un outil, faut incriminer la photo








​


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2013)

Utilisait-il des filtres ? 


​


----------



## Azety (8 Mai 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tiens, cadeau !
> 
> 
> L'histoire du coup de gueule anti filtre c'est un peu le marronnier de ce sujet. Les réactions sont toujours les mêmes : ça râle, ça s'offusque, ça se justifie, ça veut préciser que ça n'utilise pas de filtre (note que ce n'est visiblement pas une garantie de réussite), etc. Le débat est sans fin et surtout, il part sur une base qui me semble erronée. Le filtre, on s'en balance. Ce qui compte, c'est le résultat. Faut pas incriminer un outil, faut incriminer la photo



Ouais enfin ... une photo retouchée à mort, même si elle tape à l'oeil et que le grand publique aimera ... on saura tous qu'elle est bidonnée et donc n'a pas d'autre intérêt que la masturbation.
Au mieux le gars la vendra sur fotolia ou une saloperie du genre.


----------



## mfay (8 Mai 2013)

De toute façon, si vous voulez faire de la photo un peu sérieusement, il faut passer en Raw et passer par une étape de développement. Donc, on peut dire qu'il y a obligatoirement retouche 

Sinon, un petit rappel. Le sujet c'est "Vos plus belles photos". Ce n'est pas les "Les Plus belles Photos". Donc par défaut, on accepte tous les niveaux de photographes même les moins bons et même les plus bidouilleurs et même les mauvais. Donc si le photographe choisit une de ses photos. Même si on ne la trouve pas terrible, Pourquoi pas, le sujet est ouvert à tous 
​


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Mai 2013)

Bon après aussi si on ne se prend pas trop au sérieux l'on peux faire tout au 3S, développé tout prêt !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2013)

mfay a dit:


> De toute façon, si vous voulez faire de la photo un peu sérieusement, il faut passer en Raw et passer par une étape de développement. Donc, on peut dire qu'il y a obligatoirement retouche
> 
> ​


Ah nan, là c'est du développement. C'est pas pareil!


----------



## Louis Prunelle (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## schwebb (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan, là c'est du développement. C'est pas pareil!



Oui, mais si tu sous-exposes ta Velvia et que tu la pousses au développement, tu fais péter la couleur 

Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas compris que la photographie ne reproduit pas le réel, que l'interprétation lors du tirage en est une étape essentielle  que l'on peut choisir de laisser aux ingénieurs japonais qui ont programmé nos appareils photo  ou que deux courants opposés ont cohabité depuis les débuts du médium, l'un, le plus trompeur, cherchant à faire croire que la photo reproduit la réalité et l'autre, le plus séducteur, positionnant la photo comme une suite logique de la peinture, ceux-là devraient aller flâner en cuisine.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2013)

en visite en ce 8 mai pour les cérémonies.


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Mai 2013)

_Mais où est donc passé mon Betty Bossy ?_


----------



## Azety (9 Mai 2013)

Au vu des messages privés peu agréables que j'ai reçu ( pas très étonnant de la part de cette personne ), je tiens à préciser que mon dernier message ne visait personne.

Yvos disait qu'il faut incriminer la photo et non l'outil, je voulais simplement répondre que l'abus d'outils n'aide pas forcément la photo.


----------



## papadben (9 Mai 2013)

Retouche ou pas retouche?
Le débat est vaste...
Pour mon cas, une retouche légère sert avant tout à rendre conforme une photo à l'idée, à l'émotion   ou simplement au souvenir (parfois contrefait) du ressenti à l'instant de la prise de vue. Par contre c'est infiniment personnel, égoïste puisque personne ne peut partager ce que j'ai voulu conserver à ce moment là.... C'est comme effacer les rides et les bourrelets de celle ou celui qu'on aime, on le rend comme on le voit, pas comme il ou elle est...
Triche certes mais pour notre plaisir...
Par contre, triche pour épater la galerie, ce n'est pas mon truc....


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## Louis Prunelle (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## iota (10 Mai 2013)

Euhhh... Tu es un poil hors-sujet là non ?

@+
iota


----------



## lmmm (11 Mai 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (11 Mai 2013)

iota a dit:


> Euhhh... Tu es un poil hors-sujet là non ?
> 
> @+
> iota


Si une photo devient hors sujet parce que son auteur lui a associé ce qu'elle lui a inspiré, je l'enlève; mais je ne sais pas comment faire, car je ne trouve pas le bouton "éditer".


----------



## Scalounet (11 Mai 2013)

He ben, si on se met a mettre des citations hautement philosophiques sur des photos, ou va t'on ?


ps: Je prédis : Ce message a été supprimé par yvos


----------



## Louis Prunelle (11 Mai 2013)

Il est vrai que les "messages hautement philosophiques", vaut mieux les réserver pour l'apéro au bistro.
Promis, je ferai attention!
P.-S.
Et un titre? Que se passe-t-il si quelqu'un le trouve "philosophique"?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2013)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Si une photo devient hors sujet parce que son auteur lui a associé ce qu'elle lui a inspiré, je l'enlève; mais je ne sais pas comment faire, car je ne trouve pas le bouton "éditer".



De un, tu ne peux éditer ton post que pendant trois heures. Donc maintenant à part demander au modo-bénévole-qui-n-a-pas-forcément-que-cette-activité-dans-la-vie une édition de post, il va s'enfoncer gentiment dans les limbes du portfolio. 

De deux, c'est que nous ne sommes pas habitué à voir des compositions photographiques de cet acabit dans ce fil. Mais je t'avais repéré d'emblée avec ton image d'aile d'avion dans les tons bleus rehaussée d'un cadre aux allures de cartouches &#8212; bien que là il s'agisse d'une cartouche bien cadrée, héhé© &#8212; et je me doutais bien que cela annonçait ton style, ta patte, ta _touch'_. 

De trois, la plupart les contributeurs de ce fil postent leurs plus beaux clics du moment sans pour autant les partager dans leur version finale. En général, si le désir s'en fait sentir ils ajoutent une description en titre et/ou sous l'image. Mais comme le général est mort, que le Situationnisme s'expose à la BNF et que même en politique il faut être décomplexé, héhé©, ça ne me dérange pas plus qu'une image d'un gars qui fait des bulles avec son cul&#8230; T'es pas hors-sujet, t'essaye juste de faire passer une messager à caractère discriminatif dans un fil qui se veut généraliste. 

De quatre, même si je trouve la mise en avant de l'avion plutôt réussie, le cadre textuel ne me parle pas du tout. Ni sa couleur, ni son contenu n'ajoute de p'tit plus. Cependant comme le modo n'a effacé que les posts sans image en réponse au tien, c'est qu'il considère qu'elle a droit de citer ici. 

ppf


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)




----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2013)

Avril 21013 ? Alors le réchauffement de la planète serait du pipeau ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2013)




----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Avril 21013 ? Alors le réchauffement de la planète serait du pipeau ?



Arg. Mes gros doigts ont dérapé sur le clavier. La neige les a rendus gourds. :rateau:


----------



## ergu (12 Mai 2013)

Hey Hi Hey Ho - demain, je retourne au boulot


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Mai 2013)

Merci, aCLR.
Je ne peux plus faire de photo depuis 2000, pour cause de tare génétique qui éteint progressivement la rétine.
Lorsque j'ai voulu découvrir l'ordinateur, en 2007, j'ai vu qu'il me permettrait de numériser mes archives (qui ne sont que des films).
Ensuite, j'ai eu envie de m'amuser avec, en faisant des montages bien plus aisément qu'à l'époque où je découpais des tirages ou dessinais dessus.
"Devenez footballeur" a bien fait rire mes copains supporters et mon coiffeur, mais j'avais oublié que les internautes ne pigent pas le second degré sans qu'il soit signalé par un p'tit rond qui se mare.
Je ferai gaffe, car je n'aime pas du tout provoquer les gens quand on n'est pas en train de rigoler ensemble à l'apéro.
Ci-dessous, un montage en découpage et retouche à la main, pour le Quatuor de clarinettes de Lyon:


----------



## iota (12 Mai 2013)

Salut,



Louis Prunelle a dit:


> "Devenez footballeur" a bien fait rire mes copains supporters et mon coiffeur, mais j'avais oublié que les internautes ne pigent pas le second degré sans qu'il soit signalé par un p'tit rond qui se mare.
> Je ferai gaffe, car je n'aime pas du tout provoquer les gens quand on n'est pas en train de rigoler ensemble à l'apéro.


C'est bien le problème. Le sujet n'est pas "Mes montages qui font le plus rire mes potes à l'apéro"...
Et ce n'est pas non plus une question de second degré, la "blague" n'est pas spécialement drôle (et tellement convenue).
La compression de la photo est horrible, l'ombre autour de l'avion est discutable. Bref, considères-tu vraiment ce montage comme étant une de tes plus belles photos ? (qui est bien le sujet de ce fil).

Bref, pour pas flooder :




_En plus grand *ici*._​
@+
iota


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2013)

Symposium de sculpture


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Mai 2013)

Belle au sens du mot lorsque je regarde celle que tu viens de mettre, iota, bien sûr que non !
Mais comme trace du boulot des pilotes de ligne à Hong Kong en 90 par un temps de chien, je la trouve pas mal. (même si j'ai du mal à développer des scans de Kodachrome 200 poussée à 800).


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> De quatre, même si je trouve la mise en avant de l'avion plutôt réussie, le cadre textuel ne me parle pas du tout. Ni sa couleur, ni son contenu n'ajoute de p'tit plus. Cependant comme le modo n'a effacé que les posts sans image en réponse au tien, c'est qu'il considère qu'elle a droit de citer ici.
> 
> ppf
> 
> []http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3271/neigej.jpg[]





iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> La compression de la photo est horrible, l'ombre autour de l'avion est discutable. Bref, considères-tu vraiment ce montage comme étant une de tes plus belles photos ? (qui est bien le sujet de ce fil).
> ...



Vous mettez "vos plus belles photos" juste pour ne pas flooder ? 

Ok, je sors 

P.S. pour changer une photo sur ce fil (et partout ailleurs), il suffit de la changer sur le serveur d'hébergement


----------



## schwebb (12 Mai 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Mai 2013)

.








.​


----------



## lmmm (13 Mai 2013)




----------



## vleroy (13 Mai 2013)

polaroid et filtres gris sur le vieux Mamiya RB67​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2013)

"Grosse tâche"






​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2013)

Symposium de sculpture (2)






J'en mettrai pas d'autres, sauf si y en a qui insistent, hi, hi.​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2013)

Pour un printemps je me pèle bien sur mon scoot,
mais bon les fleurs semblent vouloir sortir leur grand jeu dans mon jardin










:rateau:​


----------



## lmmm (14 Mai 2013)

Pas taper,pas taper,promis,je change de sujet a la prochaine ... 
... mais c'est la faute de Vleroy


----------



## Alex6 (14 Mai 2013)

Visible en plus grand format sur 500px​


----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2013)

lmmm a dit:


> ... mais c'est la faute de Vleroy



oh la belle excuse   Bon mais de toute évidence, on shoote pas aux mêmes heures 



​


----------



## michelvanherck (15 Mai 2013)

a vous partager /Users/michelvanherck/Desktop/_DSC6550.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------




michelvanherck a dit:


> a vous partager /Users/michelvanherck/Desktop/_DSC6550.jpg



ça a pas marché


----------



## subsole (15 Mai 2013)

michelvanherck a dit:


> a vous partager /Users/michelvanherck/Desktop/_DSC6550.jpg
> 
> ça a pas marché




Evidemment, c'est le chemin pour trouver la photo sur ton Mac. 
Autrement dit, la photo __DSC6550.jpg _se trouve sur le bureau de l'utilisateur michelvanherck.  

PS Upload là sur par exemple http://imageshack.us/
Ensuite, mets le lien dans ton message.


----------



## lmmm (15 Mai 2013)

izipik est pas mal non plus


----------



## Louis Prunelle (15 Mai 2013)




----------



## lmmm (15 Mai 2013)

:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (16 Mai 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/4367/enfantstretat.jpg


Mon Dieu!
Une coupe afro pour la fillette et une petite queue de rat façon footballeur 90's pour la garçon! :afraid:
Les parents devraient passer au tribunal en comparution immédiate pour maltraitance!


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mon Dieu!
> Une coupe afro pour la fillette et une petite queue de rat façon footballeur 90's pour la garçon! :afraid:
> Les parents devraient passer au tribunal en comparution immédiate pour maltraitance!



Toi tu es un mec qui suit bien ce qui se passe... (ex fashion victime ?) 

La photo a bien été prise au début des années 90, Ekta 64 retrouvé dans mes archives.


----------



## VeryBigBro (16 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La photo a bien été prise au début des années 90, Ekta 64 retrouvé dans mes archives.



Ça s'apprécie aux couleurs, c'est vachement agréable


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Ça s'apprécie aux couleurs, c'est vachement agréable



Oui mais le développement a foiré, ça se voit malheureusement :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2013)

HP5







Honfleur​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (17 Mai 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2013)

Devant la plage l'apartheid


----------



## lmmm (18 Mai 2013)




----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## Louis Prunelle (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2013)

*Je l'ai vu !! *​


​


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2013)

En plus grand sur 500px​


----------



## jugnin (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Mai 2013)

Graaaaf hic !






​


----------



## onmyplanet (19 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (20 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## quenaur (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

quenaur a dit:


> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/2538/dsc6354l.jpg​



Quand je pense qu'avec moins de 2° d'angle (j'avais mesuré), ils m'ont incendié parce qu'une de mes photos penchait


----------



## quenaur (20 Mai 2013)

Ça penche pas tant que ça, regardes les arbres


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'avec moins de 2° d'angle (j'avais mesuré), ils m'ont incendié parce qu'une de mes photos penchait





quenaur a dit:


> Ça penche pas tant que ça, regardes les arbres



Ça penche pas, y a de la pente...
Ça s'appelle une perspective


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mai 2013)

Un ancêtre c'était les trucs avec des pellicules, mas pas dans les cheveux.







​


----------



## Louis Prunelle (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## schwebb (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2013)

Retour de pêche


----------



## lmmm (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un ancêtre c'était les trucs avec des pellicules, mas pas dans les cheveux.
> 
> 
> 
> ​






OM-1 par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2013)

Paysage d'Isère


----------



## lmmm (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (22 Mai 2013)

... même les reflets des rivières s'envolent.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2013)

À travers une vitre sale...


----------



## schwebb (22 Mai 2013)




----------



## fanou (22 Mai 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Mai 2013)

Up and down






​


----------



## vleroy (24 Mai 2013)

​
Une première pelloche poussée à +3 diaphs, c'est à dire que le film original est un HP5+ à iso 400 que j'ai utilisé comme si elle était de la 3200. Pour s'assurer que le temps de développement était bon, je suis allé faire ça chez Publimod qui contrôle la densité du négatif en infrarouge et donc optimise le rendu. Pour la haute déf et plus de détails techniques par là.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2013)

Sortie de douche






​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

LH beach


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (25 Mai 2013)




----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2013)

Un piège à nuages






​


----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2013)

*île de Bréhat* :love:​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2013)

Villa Salacrou


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2013)

T'en as encore beaucoup des photos souvenirs des années 70 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2013)

Années 80/90 

J'ai une photothèque de plus de 2000 photos, mais t'as du bol mon scan négas est mort :rose: 

PS : c'est le pat d'ef qui te fais penser à 70 ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2013)

Ca et la deuche à l'arrière plan


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2013)

Donc c'est le Reichtag de Christo sur celle d'avant ?!


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2013)

Dans le Ba-Ba







Le Ba-Ba ou pont Bacalan-Bastide (nom officiel Chaban Delmas)

​


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (27 Mai 2013)

;-)


----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2013)

Un trouée dans le ciel






​


----------



## lmmm (28 Mai 2013)




----------



## JohanC (29 Mai 2013)

Hello !


----------



## onmyplanet (29 Mai 2013)

​
( @ Immm :  )


----------



## Scalounet (29 Mai 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (29 Mai 2013)

.











.​


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2013)

Tiens, quelqu'un qui prend la peine de composer son sujet avant d'appuyer sur le déclencheur.

Merci  
et bravo :love:


----------



## brunnno (30 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, quelqu'un qui prend la peine de composer son sujet avant d'appuyer sur le déclencheur.



sympa pour les autres...


----------



## lmmm (30 Mai 2013)




----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2013)

@brunnno
Que veux tu, c'est la première chose qui m'a sauté aux yeux, et venant de sir deck ce n'est pas la première fois.
Et franchement, à part deux ou trois posteurs, je n'en vois que peu. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je trouve les autres photos moches, mais une bonne composition fait la différence.


----------



## plovemax (30 Mai 2013)

10 mai 2013​Première fois que je vois cette espèce (je n'habite pas la bonne région pour en voir souvent  )1 heure d'approche et quand je me suis installé pour mon affût 2 promeneurs du dimanche les ont fait fuir 5 minutes après   :sick:
Donc oui ce n'est pas une formidable photo (j'avais un autre perchoir plus photogénique mais la chance ne ma pas aidé) mais c'est MA plus belle photo de ces oiseaux qui méritent d'être montré


----------



## bcommeberenice (31 Mai 2013)




----------



## mfay (31 Mai 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Juin 2013)

Grande manuvre






​


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (2 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Juin 2013)

A la demande de Momo-fr et pour respecter la parité !


----------



## House M.D. (3 Juin 2013)

Calling a Satellite in the rising Sun...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2013)




----------



## vleroy (3 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2013)

Du "froissé" automobile






​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2013)

C'est le bateau qui gite, ou c'est la photo ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est le bateau qui gite, ou c'est la photo ?



Plutôt la photo.


----------



## ergu (4 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est le bateau qui gite, ou c'est la photo ?



Et même pas un gite de France, qui plus est !


----------



## mfay (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (5 Juin 2013)

:love:


----------



## onmyplanet (5 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2013)

La mer j'aime bien. Là en découvrant Veules les Roses, je dois dire que je suis resté sans voix. Cette eau laiteuse de calcaire qui donne des couleurs incroyables, à peine probable. Coup de bol, j'avais le Holga et de la dia :love:



​


----------



## lmmm (6 Juin 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (6 Juin 2013)




----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2013)

​
Du coté du lac Starnberg ce soir 
21°C  :love: l'occasion de sortir après deux semaines de pluies, de ciel gris&#8230;


----------



## schwebb (6 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (7 Juin 2013)




----------



## schwebb (7 Juin 2013)




----------



## gregor.samsa (8 Juin 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (8 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2013)

Derrière les arbres






:rateau:​


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## quenaur (8 Juin 2013)

Le Rhone


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Juin 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (9 Juin 2013)

;-)


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2013)

​
On pourrait croire qu'il dort. Hé non! Il s'agit d'une phase de réflexion intense comme dirait Grodan. Il y a deux ans, il avait un concept en tête, et aujourd'hui c'est déjà la 4ème avec une belle brochette et un programme chargé. N'hésitez pas à venir


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2013)




----------



## Alex6 (9 Juin 2013)

Egalement sur 500px​


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juin 2013)

Peinture florale






​


----------



## lmmm (11 Juin 2013)




----------



## schwebb (11 Juin 2013)




----------



## Azety (11 Juin 2013)

Portrait Marin by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2013)

_on garde son calme, merci. _


----------



## plovemax (11 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Juin 2013)

que les p'tits photographes; alors, j'encadre.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2013)

Un pont levant au couchant






​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2013)

Un nouvel objectif ?






Oui, un 55-200​


----------



## onmyplanet (14 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2013)

@Toum'
La manille de balancine fixée par un noeud de capucin, c'est esthétique, mais j'ai des doutes sur la tenue à long terme  (idem le point d'écoute)


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Juin 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Azety (15 Juin 2013)

Lac du Salagou by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2013)

"Shoe tossing"






​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2013)

Lévitation


----------



## brunnno (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (17 Juin 2013)




----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais plus quel membre m'avait interpelé ici même en mp parce que je m'étais permis un commentaire (ironique et taquin) à propos de Julie de Waroquier sur FB. C'est juste une amie de longue date qui a accepté de participer à une EB et surtout de passer derrière l'objectif de mon vieux coucou en polaroid. Par contre, quelle gamine, un film rien que pour elle! :love:






making of et haute déf par là​


----------



## quenaur (19 Juin 2013)

Phantom​


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2013)

Marty Mac Fly est encore allé faire des conneries dans le passé...


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (20 Juin 2013)




----------



## Azety (20 Juin 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quel membre m'avait interpelé ici même en mp parce que je m'étais permis un commentaire (ironique et taquin) à propos de Julie de Waroquier sur FB. C'est juste une amie de longue date qui a accepté de participer à une EB et surtout de passer derrière l'objectif de mon vieux coucou en polaroid. Par contre, quelle gamine, un film rien que pour elle! :love:
> making of et haute déf par là​



Bonjour,
c'est moi.
Tu dois te souvenir, dans nos diverses discussions tu m'as glissé un " je ne t'aime pas et je n'aime pas tes photos ".

Le fait que tu te justifies aujourd'hui avec les précisions " ironique / taquin " ne change pas du tout la discussion que nous avons eu il y a un petit moment.
Une autre fois tu t'en es pris à quelqu'un ici et au final c'était un ami à toi.
Là il ne s'agit pas de la même chose ...
Tu l'a ( verbalement ) agressée sans vraiment la connaitre, et tu as fait l'amalgame entre sa personnalité et son travail.
( " bouuh la méchante gamine qui a du succès en faisant de la merde " - je résume )
Je t'avais répondu que tes propos avaient l'air d'être ceux qu'un vieux con aigri jaloux d'une jeune demoiselle au succès montant
( je n'ai peut-être pas utilisé ces mots à cette époque, mais je n'ai aucun problème pour te le dire ).

Après, ce n'est pas un jugement de ma part, je t'invitais juste à découvrir son univers et à t'acharner un peu moins sur elle.
Si ça peut te faire plaisir, je ne suis pas fan du travail des jeunes 
( 50 1.8 fixé sur un petit reflex, priorité ouverture 1.8 en permanence et hop on raconte sa vie à 2 balles = hipster ) et encore moins de ce genre de retouche extrême. Ce n'est plus vraiment de la photo à ce niveau.
Mais en passant outre l'aspect technique, j'ai découvert un monde dont je ne soupçonnais pas l'existence ...

Je suis ravi pour toi que tu ai pris le temps de faire sa connaissance et de discuter avec elle.

C'est mieux que s'en prendre à elle sur facebook ( le monde est petit... je t'ai vu, ou plutôt lu ), ici et ailleurs. 

Sans rancune, discuter est toujours la meilleure solution 


PS 2 : à aucun moment je ne cherche à te prendre de haut, je crois que tu as le double de mon age si je me souviens bien.
C'est juste que j'ai fait la même chose que toi sur un autre forum / site en critiquant un autre photographe pour qui je n'ai toujours autre sentiment que le dégout, et ça m'a valu des problèmes dans la vie réelle
 ( insultes de son entourage / ses admirateurs sur le site + problèmes de vente de matériel puisque j'utilise le même pseudo partout. Du style " ha je te reconnais, tu as critiqué ce photographe. Je ne te vends plus mon objectif alors " )

Pour pas poster à vide : 

La musique adoucit les m&#339;urs ...




Accordéon by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2013)

1 pilote russe, 2 pilotes français


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2013)

Jungle urbaine






​


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2013)

(Les loupes, pas l'APN  )


----------



## Louis Prunelle (22 Juin 2013)




----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2013)




----------



## Herogei (22 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2013)

*House of knowledge*
par Jaume Plensa






En voir plus - En savoir plus

​


----------



## plovemax (23 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2013)




----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2013)

Meeting :love:


----------



## Alex6 (23 Juin 2013)

En plus grand sur 500px​


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2013)

De la soudure pour faire des mots






​


----------



## ranxerox (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (24 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## quenaur (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2013)

Dans la foulée, t'en aurais pas une 3e en 2560*1440 pour mon bureau ?!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juin 2013)




----------



## brunnno (25 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2013)




----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2013)




----------



## Chococed (26 Juin 2013)




----------



## pepeye66 (27 Juin 2013)




----------



## Chococed (27 Juin 2013)

L'année universitaire touche (enfin) à sa fin (et les études aussi pour le coup ahana). Lors du colloque de fin d'nnée j'avais le rôle du photographe. J'aime ces instants pris sur le vif


----------



## Azety (27 Juin 2013)

Claire by www.Azety.fr, on Flickr


----------



## lmmm (28 Juin 2013)




----------



## Chococed (28 Juin 2013)

oui oui c'est moi (bon no comment pour le nom lol)


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Alex6 (29 Juin 2013)

En plus grand sur 500px​


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juin 2013)

Un classique revisité






​


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (2 Juillet 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Juillet 2013)

La sphère dans la place






Dernière de la série

​


----------



## brunnno (3 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (3 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2013)

Polaroid blue 100 au Mamiya :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2013)

iPhone 5 + Analog


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## fanou (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## quenaur (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## brunnno (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2013)

Qui connait ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2013)

Moi. C'est la cathédrale en construction en Espagne.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2013)

Antoni Gaudí


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

Sagrada Familia, Barcelone.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Qui connait ?



C'est plus joli en haut







  ​


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2013)

Ou d'en bas   






​


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2013)

Bravo à tous !


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2013)

Ca a pris de l'ampleur. J'ai emmené le matos sans conviction, j'ai pas sollicité les potes, je sais qu'en arrivant à 19h30, on sera trop loin même au 300mm. Alors on profite des concerts. Et soudain y a cette gamine, pébroque en main sous la chaleur écrasante au téléphone, tu dégaines, et ça donne ça. Enjoy!


----------



## jogary (10 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Louis Prunelle (10 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Juillet 2013)

Z'avez du feu SVP ?






​


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Juillet 2013)




----------



## lmmm (12 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jogary (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (13 Juillet 2013)

Désolé !!


----------



## quenaur (14 Juillet 2013)




----------



## plovemax (14 Juillet 2013)

Dauphin bleu et blanc​


----------



## gregor.samsa (14 Juillet 2013)




----------



## wip (15 Juillet 2013)

Alllllez, ça faisait trop longtemps 


​


----------



## vleroy (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2013)

14 juillet


----------



## Herogei (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Juillet 2013)




----------



## mfay (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jogary (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Alex6 (21 Juillet 2013)

Egalement sur 500px​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)




----------



## mfay (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2013)

Et "suivez moi jeune homme !"


----------



## schwebb (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2013)

Un départ vers le large






  ​


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jogary (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2013)

l'ai pas faite exprès, celle là, mais j'aime bien !




Une précision quand même : l'éclairage municipal est coupé à 23H, chez moi, le seul éclairage est celui de l'orage, là.

Précision pour Yvos : je ne l'ai pas faite exprès, mais je la trouve pas mal, j'aime bien, donc, si toi tu la trouve raté, c'est juste qu'on n'a pas les mêmes goûts !


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2013)

Il y a un sujet spécial pour le&#347; photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf toi


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2013)

pascal 77 a dit:


> j'aime bien, donc, si toi tu la trouve raté, c'est juste qu'on n'a pas les mêmes goûts !



otar©


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2013)

Qui a dit qu'il avait toujours raison ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2013)

Kate ? :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2013)

*( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2013)

Peut être pas ma plus belle photo, mais un bon souvenir de Venise ... J'avoue que autant j'étais fier des photos que je faisais en argentique, et que je retravaillais amoureusement, depuis que je suis passé au numérique j'ai une vision beaucoup plus utilitariste, et moins artistique. mais c'est sans doute également que je n'ai plus le temps de retravailler mes photos ...


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2013)

Déjà postée dans les panoramas. Ou l'on se demande ce qu'elle fait d'ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Déjà postée dans les panoramas. Ou l'on se demande ce qu'elle fait d'ailleurs.



oui, je m'en excuse, c'était une erreur. je l'aurais bien ôtée, mais le présence du bouton "édit"semble capricieuse ...


----------



## bcommeberenice (31 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Chococed (31 Juillet 2013)




----------



## lmmm (2 Août 2013)




----------



## Chococed (2 Août 2013)




----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2013)

^^^^ NaTTyDread t'es hors clous au niveau dimensions là !!!

Sinon brut de décoffrage de ce jour


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> ^^^^ NaTTyDread t'es hors clous au niveau dimensions là !!!
> 
> ​


Pas qu'au niveau dimensions... qu'est-ce que je fais ici, moi ?!...  
=>[]


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas qu'au niveau dimensions... qu'est-ce que je fais ici, moi ?!...
> =>[]


Ben tu rentres dans le lard&#8230; 

Zut il ne reste plus q'yvos comme modo sur ce fil&#8230; Je croyais que tu t'en occupais encore&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sinon brut de décoffrage de ce jour



Dis-moi que c'est pas ta plus belle


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dis-moi que c'est pas ta plus belle


De la série si !!! Cette moinelle* n'arrêtait pas de tourner la tête et je n'ai eu que celle ci où elle était vraiment de profil avec son papillon dans le bec&#8230; Il est où le blème&#8230; :mouais:

Et la beauté c'est subjectif&#8230; non ?

* moinelle = femelle du moineau&#8230;


----------



## Chococed (3 Août 2013)




----------



## plovemax (3 Août 2013)

02 août 2013​


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

Veuillez VRAIMENT m'excuser pour la taille non authoriser de mon précédent post donc je remet 




​


----------



## lmmm (3 Août 2013)




----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2013)

plovemax a dit:


> Bradabam !


Aurais-tu la bonté de nous expliquer en cuisine comment tu as fait ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et la beauté c'est subjectif non ?



Ah, manifestement oui.


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2013)

On va se calmer, merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> De la série si !!! Cette moinelle* n'arrêtait pas de tourner la tête et je n'ai eu que celle ci où elle était vraiment de profil avec son papillon dans le bec&#8230; Il est où le blème&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Et la beauté c'est subjectif&#8230; non ?
> 
> * moinelle = femelle du moineau&#8230;



C'est le genre  de photo qui a une valeur sentimentale (et je comprends que tu la trouve belle) mais qui est perfectible au niveau de la technique de prise de vue. Ce que je suppose être un bord de toit en bas à gauche de l'image, ça gâche un peu. Ta moinelle prise en photo dans un autre cadre, ça aurait certainement rendu beaucoup mieux.

Je pense que ce qu'on entend par "plus belles photos" ce sont des photos qui allient l'intérêt du sujet et la qualité de la prise de vue (et je ne prétends pas que celles que je poste soient parfaites).


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (4 Août 2013)




----------



## Fìx (5 Août 2013)




----------



## Chococed (5 Août 2013)




----------



## gregor.samsa (5 Août 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (6 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)




----------



## Chococed (7 Août 2013)




----------



## Chococed (8 Août 2013)




----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Août 2013)




----------



## Chococed (9 Août 2013)




----------



## corso (9 Août 2013)

Etang de la Gruère par NicoPass, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (10 Août 2013)




----------



## Alex6 (10 Août 2013)

Egalement sur 500px​


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2013)

Indevillers (Doubs)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2013)

Ah, c'est marrant, moi aussi j'ai fait des photos pourraves de montagne pendant les vacances


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2013)

Sauf que moi c'est pas les vacances, c'est ce que je vois depuis ma maison dans le Doubs... en face le Chasseral en Suisse pour ceux qui connaissent 

édit : 
suite à la modification du message de fabfab par yvos mon commentaire ne correspond plus. fabfab parlait de ma photo 21617


----------



## gregor.samsa (10 Août 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (12 Août 2013)




----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (14 Août 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2013)




----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2013)

Zone plate sur Mona Lisa et polaroid 55 (format 4x5)​


----------



## lmmm (16 Août 2013)




----------



## gregor.samsa (16 Août 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (16 Août 2013)

​


----------



## plovemax (17 Août 2013)

15 juillet 2013


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Champex-Lac


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8395/6zjn.jpg[IMG][/URL]
> 
> Zone plate sur Mona Lisa et polaroid 55 (format 4x5)[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ça fait plutôt haïtienne de Gauguin avec ce pied apparent. Léonard avait plutôt l'habitude de peindre les mains :p​


----------



## jogary (17 Août 2013)

Le "Jean-pierre" vu du pic d'Ayous :


----------



## Scalounet (18 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2013)




----------



## yvos (19 Août 2013)




----------



## jogary (19 Août 2013)

_Je ne vois que de superbes photos mais je ne peux plus (ou pas) donner de CDB ! _


----------



## SirDeck (19 Août 2013)

.












.​


----------



## quenaur (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (20 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Alex6 (21 Août 2013)

Egalement sur 500px​


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2013)

Vieux port de Bastia


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (22 Août 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2013)




----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2013)

Paris un 14 juillet...


----------



## Alex6 (23 Août 2013)

Egalement sur 500px​


----------



## schwebb (23 Août 2013)

La photo est retaillée dans un format étrange, c'est pour tenter de compenser le sale cadrage de porc ! Dans l'original, le goéland est dans le coin, en haut à droite

En même temps, tenter de cadrer correctement ces piafs qui passent à fond de train devant le balcon, alors que je viens de me taper une Skøll 50cl presque d'une seule lampée tellement j'avais soif, et que ma fille me pousse pour jeter du pain au bestiau, c'est pas gagné d'avance.


----------



## plovemax (23 Août 2013)

Étoile filante​


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2013)




----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

Puisqu'on est dans les volatiles...


----------



## jogary (23 Août 2013)

@ Plovemax : superbe ! dommage que je ne puisse pas te donner un CDB mais le coeur y est!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2013)




----------



## plovemax (24 Août 2013)

levé de lune​


----------



## Scalounet (25 Août 2013)

​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (26 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Herogei (26 Août 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/336/ih7s.jpg




J'adoooooooore !! 
Bravo et bien vu surtout !!


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2013)

*Herogei*, on ne cite pas les photos, édite pendant qu'il est encore temps !

PPF
Fond de port
Un mélange de vieille huile, de merde, de poissons crevés, de gazoil, de diverses saloperies, ça donne parfois des abstractions esthétisantes.


----------



## brunnno (26 Août 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2013)

​
Le tout c'est de trouver le modèle qui bouge pas trente secondes, bon et faut dire ce qui est, les enfants, c'est nickel pour ça, au besoin tu beignes (toujours du côté non visible sur l'image)


----------



## schwebb (27 Août 2013)

Bon, je teste Reduce, une appli sympa pour iPad, qui permet de réduire une photo. La photo que voici sort de ce logiciel, je ne sais pas trop comment elle va rendre sur le forum. D'habitude, je réduis avec la fonction d'exportation de iPhoto.






Edit : ok, donc ça marche pas, pour une raison que j'ignore.
Ah bah si, ça marche. Mais j'ai dû héberger la photo sur Copy, Dropbox ayant apparemment refusé de me donner un bon lien public (première fois que je publie avec Dropbox depuis l'iPad, y'a peut-être un rapport).


----------



## LeProf (27 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (27 Août 2013)

Bah pourquoi ma photo a disparue ?

A part le fait que fab truc machin chouette ait mangé un clown ?


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2013)

Aucune idée ! 

Il y a peut-être eu un bug ou alors c'est le world wide web qui a décidé de l'éradiquer pour cause de laideur !...  

J'essaie de trouver une solution. Au pire, tu la réinsères dans le message ci-dessus


----------



## Scalounet (28 Août 2013)

yvos ! 

Bon je la remets, rien que pour emmer... le clown ! 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2013)

J'ai trouvé Romuald en plein boulot






​


----------



## plovemax (28 Août 2013)

Argiope frelon 24 août 2013​


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Août 2013)




----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2013)

Wahou.... un bateau-mouche qui joue les hors-bord!

Sympa cette photo! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

Quant à Plovemax, tu fais vraiment de l'infiniment grand à l'infiniment petit.
Jolie cette toile reprisée par sa propriétaire!!!


----------



## lmmm (30 Août 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (30 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Août 2013)




----------



## gregor.samsa (30 Août 2013)




----------



## plovemax (1 Septembre 2013)

01 août 2013​


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2013)

J'aime bien ce très gros plan

Personnellement, j'aurais retouché le contour du menton en bas à gauche, pour gommer ces petits poils qui attirent l'oeil (alors qu'on devrait rester sur le brillant du raisin) et, du coup, dérangent un peu la vision globale (l'oeil navigant sans cesse du raisin au menton )

Mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas ici le fil sur les tondeuses à barbe! :rateau:

PPF et pour rester dans les poils:


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas non plus le fil Autoportrait!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

*J'aurais peut-être dû m'abstenir de faire le pitre au mariage de mon plus jeune fils ...*




​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jogary (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## quenaur (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2013)




----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> photo​


C'est pas l'envie qui me manque de te bouler, mais j'peux pas... sinon, superbe


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2013)

_J'ai fait un petit nettoyage, vous ne m'en voudrez pas.  

Inutile de se rentrer dans le lard et partir au quart de tour. Quant aux règles, merci de les appliquer, ce n'est pas compliqué (@bugman). Maintenant, de là enfiler les perles et à décompter chaque ko, il ne faut pas pousser. On ne va pas pleurnicher pour les petites entorses (@Toumaï)_


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)

@ yvos : Désolé d'avoir enfreint les règles (j'ai essayé de corriger le tir... après la remarque pertinente d'aCLR). Si la photo dérange, n'hésite pas à la supprimer (je l'aurais bien fait moi même, mais je ne peux plus éditer). Je réserve mes autres photos à d'autres forums.

Jolie plage !


----------



## lmmm (7 Septembre 2013)

Tiens,j'ai a peu pres la meme plage


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2013)

En d'autres temps, cela m'aurait valu du rouge :love:​


----------



## lmmm (7 Septembre 2013)




----------



## plovemax (8 Septembre 2013)

Merci Remy pour ton commentaire. J'avoue avoir eu un dilemne à la capitaine haddock pour ces poils 
NB c'est pas des raisins c'est des groseilles... 




Palpation​


----------



## onmyplanet (8 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## plovemax (9 Septembre 2013)

Test flexion dynamique​


----------



## mfay (10 Septembre 2013)

Petite mise à jour d'une platine de 33 ans.



​


----------



## lmmm (11 Septembre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (12 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

C'est quoi ? :love:


----------



## onmyplanet (13 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> C'est quoi ? :love:



Le toit de mon triplex...


----------



## quenaur (13 Septembre 2013)

Voici le mien de toit ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Septembre 2013)




----------



## quenaur (14 Septembre 2013)




----------



## samoussa (15 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (15 Septembre 2013)




----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2013)

ton image est trop lourde, peux-tu rectifier? Merci


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## plovemax (17 Septembre 2013)

Moi je vous dis que certains sont bien content qu'il pleuve! ​


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

_Un petit message en passant pour vous indiquer que si vous êtes interessé(e) pour modérer ici, n'hesitez pas à le faire savoir par mp. Je prend ma retraite _


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> _Un petit message en passant pour vous indiquer que si vous êtes interessé(e) pour modérer ici, n'hesitez pas à le faire savoir par mp. Je prend ma retraite _



Nan, ta retraite ce sera à 10 000 ! :rateau:

t'as ka flooder ailleurs ça ira plus vite 

PPF, quand on a un cap, on le tient... En bateau.


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2013)

Sauf qu'avec 0° de gite, à mon avis t'es au port


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2013)

Bah nan, au portant avec 10 nds de vent et 5° de gîte, le 120 c'est vers Noirmoutier, la photo prise à côté de ça !


----------



## Herogei (19 Septembre 2013)

onmyplanet a dit:


> ​



Celle là elle deboiteeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Bonne retraite à toi Yvos !!!!


----------



## Ubaye (19 Septembre 2013)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> ​


 
Belle photo Berenice !
(celle du jean et de main baguée)


----------



## Fìx (20 Septembre 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Bonne retraite à toi Yvos !!!!



Il l'est pas encore ! Alors direction >> Les Règles de Portfolio !


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Il l'est pas encore ! Alors direction >> Les Règles de Portfolio !


toi j'te verrais bien modo !! 


Bonne retraite a venir Yvos !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'avec 0° de gite, à mon avis t'es au port



Là c'est au port. Tu remarque le capot sur le compas ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Septembre 2013)

Désolé Toum'aï, mais là... j'accroche pas .... cela fait vraiment fouilli et l'oeil s'y perd.

Ce n'est que mon humble avis


----------



## lmmm (20 Septembre 2013)




----------



## quenaur (20 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Désolé Toum'aï, mais là... j'accroche pas .... cela fait vraiment fouilli et l'oeil s'y perd.
> 
> Ce n'est que mon humble avis



Bin ouais, dès fois c'est le bordel, au point que l'&#339;il s'y perd. C'est faidessprè !

(Rouen Nice, axe modo !)


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2013)

Un bon modérateur doit être un sage! et j'ai justement l'homme de la situation, néné, 91 ans... bah après Yvos, what else? :love:



​
parce que p'tain ça blablate sévère ici, alors que néné, il cause pas, il tute :love:


----------



## lmmm (23 Septembre 2013)




----------



## gregor.samsa (23 Septembre 2013)

[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=34249298491374543b700c1e67z.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2013)

Pour fêter mon débannissement je vais vous montrer ma lune


----------



## Vin©ent (27 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour fêter mon débannissement je vais vous montrer ma lune...


Ptain, elle a pris une sacré cartouche, là, au milieu, en bas (gourmande)...


----------



## bugman (27 Septembre 2013)

@ jpmiss : Classe. J'aimerais aussi savoir la tirer comme il faut.


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour fêter mon débannissement je vais vous montrer ma lune
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8004/i39o.jpg[IMG][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2013)

Non, rien....


----------



## onmyplanet (28 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Septembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (3 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## schwebb (3 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## lmmm (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Dendrimere (5 Octobre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/828240queyras.jpg[IMG][/URL][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve cette photo vraiment ratée pour plusieurs raisons :
> 1°) on voit que les lamelles du diaphragme, on arrive même à les compter, il y a en 5...5, c'est un objectif tout proutique que tu utilises.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve cette photo vraiment ratée pour plusieurs raisons :
> 1°) on voit que les lamelles du diaphragme, on arrive même à les compter, il y a en 5...5, c'est un objectif tout proutique que tu utilises.
> 2°) tout est noir au premier plan, c'est même plus qu'un premier plan, c'est quasi la moitié de ton image. Aucun intérêt.
> 3°) je te conseille donc d'investir dans de bons objectifs et de lire cet article si tu veux faire de belles photos.



Bonjour Monsieur.

1 > Je suis désolé, j'ai pas beaucoup d'argent. C'est une vieille optique Russe gommée. J'ai pourtant mis de la vaseline sur la lentille frontale pour améliorer la qualité.

2 > Je suis daltonoir. Je vois pas le noir alors c'est dur. Merci pour ces précieuses indications. 

3 > Ce lien est super instructif. On y apprend pleins de choses.


Ce forum est trop bien, on en apprend chaque jour.
Merci Dendrimouaire, merci Macg, merci Apple.


ps : la prochaine photo sera un portrait de ma v.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Octobre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Bonjour Monsieur.
> 
> 1 > Je suis désolé, j'ai pas beaucoup d'argent. C'est une vieille optique Russe gommée. J'ai pourtant mis de la vaseline sur la lentille frontale pour améliorer la qualité.
> 
> ...



1°) Je connais super bien ce procédé, qui fonctionne de manière parfois très surprenante. Peut-être n'as-tu pas utilisé la bonne vaseline, l'effet depend beaucoup de la quantité d'eau présent à l'intérieur. 

2°) J'ai bien saisi le message....Comme d'habitude, c'est un problème de calibrage d'écran. J'ai pas refait la mienne depuis un bon moment...

3°) De rien, ca fait plaisir de partager.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve cette photo vraiment ratée pour



On ne cite pas les photos.


----------



## Chococed (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## sk8andmetal (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Chococed (6 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (6 Octobre 2013)

.






.​


----------



## lmmm (7 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jogary (7 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Arlequin (7 Octobre 2013)

euh :mouais:

oui, et ? 

c'est vraiment une de tes plus belles photos 

enfin ce n'est que mon avis ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/580948mimi.jpg[IMG][/URL][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Tu te fouterais pas un tantinet de la gueule du monde ou c'est pour tester le nouveau modo ?​


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2013)

Fab', on ne cite pas les photos !
Où alors c'est pour tester le nouveau modo ?


----------



## Vin©ent (8 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu te fouterais pas un tantinet de la gueule du monde ou c'est pour tester le nouveau modo ?



Ba, elle est presque 'acceptable' par rapport à celle juste au dessus...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)




----------



## rabisse (8 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jogary (8 Octobre 2013)

Allez !  Pour faire plaisir à Fantoche et tire-bouchon, on change de sujet 

Tire-bouchon : si tu veux des CDB je peux t'en prêter ! ^^ :mouais:  Ma précédente photo était un hommage à ton avatar ! :love:


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2013)

tu as donc répondu à ma question

parfait, ne change rien


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2013)

Miracle à Lourdes : la surface de l'eau peut pencher sans écoulement !


----------



## Vin©ent (8 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu as donc répondu à ma question
> 
> parfait, ne change rien



Hé hé... j'avais essayé également de lui faire comprendre, mais j'ai abandonné, il a la capacité de compréhension proportionnelle au talent photographique...  :rateau:


----------



## bugman (8 Octobre 2013)

Mitigé me concernant (c'est mieux que "douche froide"). Il rentre dans le bain, il a raison. Jette toi à l'eau mon gars !


----------



## momo-fr (8 Octobre 2013)

_On voit qu'Yvos n'est plus là_
_*"J'va t'mettre le bouzin en route pour t'ventiler tout ça"*_






  ​


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2013)

du Polaroid pourrait-il apaiser les esprits? ​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

de quoi saler la soupe​


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Octobre 2013)




----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> _On voit qu'Yvos n'est plus là_​



Je suis toujours en formation pour apprendre à me servir des boutons.
Pis j'ai un boulot sur le feu qui va m'occuper jusqu'à samedi.
Mais promis, dimanche je tire tout ça au clair.

D'ici là, soyez sage !


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Le_viking (9 Octobre 2013)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3405/3505679000_7e9eb328a9_o.jpg

Bon je laisse le lien de l'image la moins lourde.
Tu seras sympa de lire les règles sur la première page du fil pour connaître les consignes de postage dans le portfolio.
Merci



* J'avais dis soyez sage !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------

désolé, j'avais oublié. Merci d'en avoir laissé une ;-) jme permets de la remettre au lieu du lien

Oui mais nan ! Elle pèse trop lourd !
Et ne t'avises pas de me refaire un coup comme ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un tas de sel vu de loin​




OuOUouOuOuOuOUouOUh que c'est zouliiiIIIIiiiiIiiiiiii


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> OuOUouOuOuOuOUouOUh que c'est zouliiiIIIIiiiiIiiiiiii



Critique super constructive... Elle est moche sa tof, mais je te signale qu'on attend toujours les tiennes.
Pour faire évoluer le sujet poste plutôt un commentaire des-constructif.
C'est pas parce que tu fais de la 3D en hélico que tu peux te permettre des commentaires si...





> zouliiiIIIIiiiiIiiiiiii


PS : moi aussi j'aurais à redire de la tof d'Albert, j'ai pas le temps
Re PS : la dernière de vleroy me plaît pas non plus, mais y a sûrement des miennes qu'il n'aime pas, c'est pas pour ça que j'enquiquine le monde avec mes commentaires.
Bref, Fab t'es à la rue de la horde, et t'en est le seul qui porte les brocs pour ceux qui sont devant.

Re-re PS : t'as de la chance, ce soir j'ai abusé du péro

PPF Innocents enfants à la plage


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Critique super constructive... Elle est moche sa tof, mais je te signale qu'on attend toujours les tiennes.



Je ne suis pas sûr que mes photos de vacances intéressent le monde. Je ne poste une photo que quand je la juge digne d'être regardée par d'autres que moi ou mes proches, ce qui est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde ici.
De pus en ce moment, j'ai pas le temps d'en faire. Trop de boulot.




Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour faire évoluer le sujet poste plutôt un commentaire des-constructif.
> C'est pas parce que tu fais de la 3D en hélico que tu peux te permettre des commentaires si...



Je ne vois pas le rapport.
Mais si c'est juste pour te faire plaisir parce que tu as l'impression d'avoir trouvé un argument, vas-y, c'est cadeau.
Ou alors t'es un fan...



Toum'aï a dit:


> PS : moi aussi j'aurais à redire de la tof d'Albert, j'ai pas le temps


Alors que pour redire sur mon post tu en as. c'est bien.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Bref, Fab t'es à la rue de la horde, et t'en est le seul qui porte les brocs pour ceux qui sont devant.



Ah ouais, pas mal. Il m'a cerné le bougre.
Et sinon à part essayer d'avoir l'air intelligent, t'as d'autres passions dans la vie ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais, pas mal. Il m'a cerné le bougre.
> Et sinon à part essayer d'avoir l'air intelligent, t'as d'autres passions dans la vie ?



Oui, la branlette...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, la branlette...


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Scalounet (9 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que mes photos de vacances intéressent le monde. Je ne poste une photo que quand je la juge digne d'être regardée par d'autres que moi ou mes proches, ce qui est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde ici.
> De pus en ce moment, j'ai pas le temps d'en faire. Trop de boulot.



Impressionnant !! ta modestie est trop grande, si elle pouvait se hausser sur les pointes elle arriverait "presque" au niveau de ton nombril.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que mes photos de vacances intéressent le monde. Je ne poste une photo que quand je la juge digne d'être regardée par d'autres que moi ou mes proches, ce qui est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde ici.



Qui te dis que mes photos sont des photos de vacances ? j'ai quand même le droit de prendre des photos de là où se trouve mon deuxième domicile, il est proche des salines.

Quand je mets une photo potable, ou meilleure comme celle du jour d'avant tu ne dis rien, étant un professionnel tu fais partie de ces personnes qui n'ont rien de mieux à faire que de démolir la volonté de ceux qui font l'effort de progresser. Heureusement que d'autres sont plus objectifs, merci à ceux qui m'encouragent.

Et ça 





> De pus en ce moment, j'ai pas le temps d'en faire. Trop de boulot


 c'est une excuse qui ne tient pas la route, à moins de ne pas mélanger le travail et les loisirs, ce qui voudrait dire qu'il y a saturation ou que tu n'aimes pas ce que tu fais. Alimentaire ou élémentaire ... 

C'est mon coup de gueule du jour :love:


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2013)

Fatiguée par Nephou, sur Flickr​


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2013)

Dites les gars, c'est ça que vous appelez être sage ?!


----------



## onmyplanet (10 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## ergu (10 Octobre 2013)

J'aime beaucoup les photos de onmyplanet.
Ca tient au N&B, au côté sombre - mais aussi à une très agréable sobriété dans la composition.
Ses photos donnent envie d'arrêter dix secondes de scroller la page pour prendre le temps de les _regarder_.
Merci m'sieur.


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2013)

​
Lac Erie au crépuscule - Erie, PA


----------



## lmmm (11 Octobre 2013)

Oups,pardon,en effet,je dois m'en rapprocher ,merci,Toumai de m'y faire penser   

Édité et corrigé ...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2013)

lmmm Alzheimer te guette !

ppf


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5507/10120085833_f05a27a42e_c.jpg[img][/url]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tucpasquic/10120085833/]Lac Erie au crépuscule - Erie, PA[/url][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Super jolie photo, je l'utilise en fond d'écran



Mais te gêne pas en effet. Il te faut autre chose? 

et pour ne pas flooder, un peu d'argentique?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (13 Octobre 2013)

.








.​


----------



## bugman (13 Octobre 2013)

@ sly54 : Elle me disait bien quelque chose !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ sly54 : Elle me disait bien quelque chose !


Effectivement ! P'tin, je vais essayer de penser à m'acheter des pilules pour la mémoire


----------



## gregor.samsa (14 Octobre 2013)

[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=510122102486482748bde6c4539z.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2013)

Me and my scooter







​


----------



## ergu (14 Octobre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Octobre 2013)

L'envers du décor






_Pour ceux qui étaient intrigués par ma précédente photo
_
​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2013)




----------



## bugman (16 Octobre 2013)

Pour poser la lune de jpmiss.
@ jpmiss : Toujours aussi joli soit dit en passant.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## lmmm (18 Octobre 2013)




----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Ta photo de chiotte avec plein de révérences après



Sincèrement, on peut nous épargner ça? Parce que si c'est ta plus belle photo, putain, j'imagine les plus moches...

T'as dû confondre le bar, la cave et l'intérêt de ce fil. 

C'est marrant à chaque changement de modo, faut trois mois de lourdingues... :sleep:

bon et pour ne pas flooder, aujourd'hui, un pola 55 à la chambre Sinar.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> Sincèrement, on peut nous épargner ça? Parce que si c'est ta plus belle photo, putain, j'imagine les plus moches...
> 
> T'as dû confondre le bar, la cave et l'intérêt de ce fil.
> 
> C'est marrant à chaque changement de modo, faut trois mois de lourdingues... :sleep:



Il est de ceux qui souhaitent le retour des boules rouges ! 

*Ô*​
Ergu, t'aurais dû attendre que je ne puisse pas éditer 

J'édite aussi parce que la fille sur la photo je ne la vois plus et qu'elle n'aimerait peut-être pas se retrouver sur la toile... :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2013)

évidement sans pieds, elle est obligée de s'appuyer partout la pauvre.. :rose:



---->[-]


----------



## ergu (18 Octobre 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> pour ne pas flooder,





Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi aussi PPF



Nan mais les gars, quoi...
OK, le flood, c'est mal,
OK les modos sont pas forcément ravis de voir des messages uniquement texte dans un fil de photos.
OK.

Mais de là à avoir forcément une photo sous la main pour émettre un avis ici, excusez-moi, je vous aime bien, mais je trouve ça ridicule et un brin hypocrite.

Vous êtes assez grands pour ne pas abuser du texte sans vous sentir obliger d'y coller une tof (et surtout cet effroyable "PPF") comme le premier gosse pris le doigt dans le pot de Nutella, nan ?

Bref,
La bise quand même - et, non, je n'ai pas de photo.


----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> Sincèrement, on peut nous épargner ça? Parce que si c'est ta plus belle photo, putain, j'imagine les plus moches...



Je ne vais pas y passer des heures, par respect pour le reste du sujet et de ceux qui y trainent mais je me permet tout de même de te répondre. Ma photo est droite, la colorimétrie est celle que je cherchais tout comme le sujet, l'ambiance et le cadrage aussi. Ca ne te plait pas, c'est ton droit... mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est pire qu'une nature morte avec un plateau de fruits par exemple (sans viser personne, je n'en ai pas vu ici). (?)
En espérant que tu preferes les trains (...ou pas, je m'en contrefous).

PS: Pour répondre à ton message privé : C'est beau de rêver ! :love:


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Je ne vais pas y passer des heures, par respect pour le reste du sujet et de ceux qui y trainent mais je me permet tout de même de te répondre. Ma photo est droite, la colorimétrie est celle que je cherchais tout comme le sujet, l'ambiance et le cadrage aussi. Ca ne te plait pas, c'est ton droit... mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est pire qu'une nature morte avec un plateau de fruits par exemple (sans viser personne, je n'en ai pas vu ici). (?)
> En espérant que tu preferes les trains (...ou pas, je m'en contrefous).
> 
> PS: Pour répondre à ton message privé : C'est beau de rêver ! :love:



Non j'aime pas le premier plan qui n'a aucun intérêt. On voit bien que quand tu appuies ça te coûte pas 20 euros. Ca nous éviterait tes merdes... Ta colorimétrie sur écran calibré est en effet parfaite, j'ai failli jouir. Mais sérieusement, tu me gâches l'expo de Salgado à la mep (ah merde y a que du noir et blanc...)

Tire la chasse pour nous pauvres pêcheurs.


----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2013)

Mets toi alors dans la tête que je ne suis pas Salgado (tout comme toi d'ailleurs).
Il n'y a rien de constructif dans ta réponse. (...qui n'est d'ailleurs même pas une réponse... oui, il y avait une question).
@+

Edit : Demain je mets des fleurs... Ca vous va des fleurs ? (Ou pas ?) Elle seront fraiches et bien exposées.

Edit 2 : "Non j'aime pas le premier plan qui n'a aucun intérêt." : Pour 'le wagon' ? J'avais oublié ma scie circulaire. :/

Edit 3 : "On voit bien que quand tu appuies ça te coûte pas 20 euros." : Tu n'imagines même pas le bonheur d'avoir une photo qui fait parler... surtout quand on ne paye pas pour ! lol


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Mets toi alors dans la tête que je ne suis pas Salgado (tout comme toi d'ailleurs).
> Il n'y a rien de constructif dans ta réponse. (...qui n'est d'ailleurs même pas une réponse... oui, il y avait une question).
> @+
> 
> Edit : Demain je mets des fleurs... Ca vous va des fleurs ? (Ou pas ?) Elle seront fraiches et bien exposées.




je pensais avoir répondu à ta question. Relis aussi, à priori, comme en photo, il te faut plusieurs lectures. Quelqu'un a un lien des archives du passé où on voit le fond de cunette pour être raccord?

On attend impatiemment tes fleufleurs... pour désodoriser.


----------



## LeProf (18 Octobre 2013)

Je ne suis pas modo, mais si vous pouviez continuer cette conversation en privé, ça serait sympa pour tout le monde..... Merci !!!

Pas besoin de tant d'étalage... et je n'ai pas de tofs non plus !!


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (18 Octobre 2013)




----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Edit 2 : "Non j'aime pas le premier plan qui n'a aucun intérêt." : Pour 'le wagon' ? J'avais oublié ma scie circulaire. :/








#1 : en effet ça apporte un plus, perso, ça m'a permis de mesurer la distance et prendre du recul

#2 : c'est crâmé, mais c'est fait pour, je n'en doute pas une minute, j'adore :love:

#3 : le bord noir en prime, quel bonheur.  pourquoi détourer ou recadrer, à un certain niveau ce n'est plus nécessaire.

En effet t'as raison de la ramener, quelle leçon, je retourne à l'école de ce pas. Mais ç a c'était ta deuxième tof... j'attends avec impatience la troisième :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> GNAGNApas content



Mais ferme la. 

La photo te plait pas, on s'en cogne, tu laissais passer c'était fini.
Là vous êtes dessus depuis une pleine page.


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> réaction épidermique



je comprends ton énervement. Toi t'avais pensé au volant de ta Safrane et t'as même pas pensé que tu pouvais shooter le haut de tes chiottes... Forcément ça énerve


----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2013)

Y'en a marre !
Comme LeProf ou bobbynountchak je t'invite à me contacter en privé pour prendre des leçons de 
cramé (?)
bouché (!)

Va te faire mettre... merde !  Tu casses les couilles !


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Tu casses les couilles !



t'aimes pas le polaroid périmé? bon ok je repasse au film promis


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> ....
> 
> Va te faire mettre... merde !  Tu casses les couilles !



Oh, pas bien çà !
Tu parles mauvais de la bouche ! (et surtout tu ne précises pas à qui !)


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2013)




----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2013)

@ vleroy : Si j'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais. 

@ pepeye66 : Désolé (vraiment). J'en avais à vleroy (on s'en doute)... vais me laver la bouche. 

@ _Macallan_ : Il flotte dans les airs !?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2013)

vleroy a dit:


> je comprends ton énervement. Toi t'avais pensé au volant de ta Safrane et t'as même pas pensé que tu pouvais shooter le haut de tes chiottes... Forcément ça énerve


Arrête de faire comme si tu me connaissais, et au lieu de parler de réaction épidermique en référence à mon post, relis plutôt le tien, celui qui a déclenché tout ça. La paille, la poutre, tout ça... 

Je sais que tu vas répondre (car tu le fais toujours, incapable de la fermer) avec plein de smilies rigolards pour faire genre " je m´en branle". Te gêne pas, ça sauve les apparences, pas le fond.


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Arrête de faire comme si tu me connaissais, et au lieu de parler de réaction épidermique en référence à mon post, relis plutôt le tien, celui qui a déclenché tout ça. La paille, la poutre, tout ça...
> 
> Je sais que tu vas répondre (car tu le fais toujours, incapable de la fermer) avec plein de smilies rigolards pour faire genre " je m´en branle". Te gêne pas, ça sauve les apparences, pas le fond.



tu te souviens pas de ce que t'as posté? 

j'ai pas goût de te la rechercher, là dessus je vais être honnête, mais t'as bien posté le volant de ta bagnole. 

T'as vu j'ai pas mis de smiley. Mais je comprends ton amour des photos de merde.


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2013)

Bien, bien, bien les loulous, je ferme en attendant mieux.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

Bon, suite à vos propositions et remarques, PVPBP est scindé en deux sujets.

PVPBP Les cimaises est réservé uniquement aux contributions visuelles  aux images, si vous préférez  et Le labo de PVPBP est consacré aux images et commentaires.

Votre collaboration au bon fonctionnement de la refonte de ce fil emblématique du portfolio est vivement recommandé puisqu'elle est censée limiter les intervention de la modération et destinée à améliorer votre visite.


----------

